# Old School Showoff Thread



## Nology

Lets see what everyones got... I've mostly got SS stuff but picked up a NIB Lanzar LXR100 today. Gotta get the out and get some pics.


----------



## 310w6

buy my collection and add it to yours...


----------



## DonutHands

you forgot to mention your old school carpet!


----------



## speakerboy

internecine said:


> you forgot to mention your old school carpet!


----------



## mikey7182

All of those amps look BNIB!!!


----------



## Nology

A lot of them are brand new in the box. Ya that room is hella old school haha. I love the old **** so much ill prolly never chage it haha.


----------



## chad

These threads continue to make me feel old.


----------



## Mless5




----------



## chad

Mless5 said:


>


So old skool that it's power wiring follows conventional current flow standards


----------



## Whiterabbit

does in my dreams count?


----------



## Mooble

How about my new 25 year old LP? It's new to me anyway. If you don't think it's old, check out the font in the Monster Cable stuffer--pure 80's!



















This is still my favorite though:










Finally, my enclosure for my old school A/D/S 310rs.2. Took me about 80 hours to make. If you ever see it, it is VERY stolen.


----------



## lust4sound

Mooble said:


> How about my new 25 year old LP? It's new to me anyway. If you don't think it's old, check out the font in the Monster Cable stuffer--pure 80's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is still my favorite though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, my enclosure for my old school A/D/S 310rs.2. Took me about 80 hours to make. If you ever see it, it is VERY stolen.


OMG!! How much for the linear Power??


----------



## lust4sound

Nology said:


> Lets see what everyones got... I've mostly got SS stuff but picked up a NIB Lanzar LXR100 today.
> 
> The first 3 amps are sadly sold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I've got some more hiding in closets and what not.. Gotta get the out and get some pics.


How do I add pics? 

I have a couple of SS pieces to add to your collection Ref 405, Ref 10.0... 

Anyone need PPI? I have a bunch of Art series Promos, M's and AM's I'm looking to sell.


----------



## lust4sound

internecine said:


> you forgot to mention your old school carpet!


LMAO!! I was thinking that!!


----------



## lust4sound

Nology said:


> Lets see what everyones got... I've mostly got SS stuff but picked up a NIB Lanzar LXR100 today.
> 
> The first 3 amps are sadly sold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I've got some more hiding in closets and what not.. Gotta get the out and get some pics.


Lanzar Vibe, any good? I have one sitting here..


----------



## 8675309

My 5331 and 2 - 5302's. I will post photos of my 414 when I get it.


----------



## 8675309

I have a lanzar Vibe 8 in my fathers old truck. It also has a perfect Autotek Mean Machine 130. I will have to get some photos of it.



lust4sound said:


> Lanzar Vibe, any good? I have one sitting here..


----------



## Aaron Clinton

*Nology, one of these days I will buy your USA amps.*


----------



## Nology

Some of my old stuff that I've recently sold...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I woulda KILLED for that Continuum... I just got a 705, so I HAVE one, but, it's just not the same... It WILL look nice color matched to the car, if I decide to use it..


----------



## Nology

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I woulda KILLED for that Continuum... I just got a 705, so I HAVE one, but, it's just not the same... It WILL look nice color matched to the car, if I decide to use it..


I let the continuum go for $450


----------



## Mooble

lust4sound said:


> OMG!! How much for the linear Power??


Awe man, I just got it two weeks ago. I hooked it up at home last night when I tested an a/d/s PQ10 that I'm selling. The a/d/s is a great amp, but I could swear that I heard a lot more detail from the LP. I have no use for it in my car, but I was thinking of hooking up some computer speakers to it. I might sell it if I saw another amp I wanted and needed funds.

Count them. There are 8 TO-3s in this tiny little amp. 8!!!










Looks are fresh as it did 25 years ago when it left the factory.


----------



## WRX/Z28

lust4sound said:


> How do I add pics?
> 
> I have a couple of SS pieces to add to your collection Ref 405, Ref 10.0...
> 
> Anyone need PPI? I have a bunch of Art series Promos, M's and AM's I'm looking to sell.


Uhm, did you get my email on this?


----------



## havieri23

im looking to sell. anyone interested?


----------



## ca90ss

Mooble said:


>


Looks a lot like my 1002 inside


----------



## bigabe

My old processor (no longer being used though):

Fosgate Symmetry EPX2










My subwoofer amp (this puppy is going STRONG):

Earthquake 40-UHC Gold










And my deck/processor control center, all old school RF:

RFX-8250











And something I have laying around the house:

RF Power 1000 Mosfet


----------



## Mooble

ca90ss said:


> Looks a lot like my 1002 inside


That's weird. Is yours modified? The only 1002 I've seen has the same plug connectors as my 901. Your power wires are straight to the board and you have independent speaker terminals.


----------



## ca90ss

Mooble said:


> That's weird. Is yours modified? The only 1002 I've seen has the same plug connectors as my 901. Your power wires are straight to the board and you have independent speaker terminals.


It was like that when i bought it. I'm guessing that whoever had it before me lost the plugs and decided it would be easier to just change the connections than trying to find new plugs.


----------



## ZoNtO

For the love of holiness, why do people quote entire posts with tons of pictures just to ask a simple question?


----------



## Whiterabbit

man, eclipse is dumb. Look at those three cd players, they look awesome, but they ruined them by not including rotary volume. Plenty of space for it, too.

Look at the alpine tape deck. gorgeous. All eclipse needed to do was copy the left-hand inch of the alpine unit on theirs.

Beautiful.

What sony CD player is that up there?


----------



## ca90ss

Whiterabbit said:


> What sony CD player is that up there?


Looks like a C90


----------



## DonutHands

big power!


----------



## kevin k.

Mooble said:


> How about my new 25 year old LP? It's new to me anyway. If you don't think it's old, check out the font in the Monster Cable stuffer--pure 80's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is still my favorite though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, my enclosure for my old school A/D/S 310rs.2. Took me about 80 hours to make. If you ever see it, it is VERY stolen.


Mooble... you made my day! A Linear Power 901.  

Like Chad, this thread makes me feel old... I had a 901 when it was NEW school. It was a great amp and yours looks to be mint. Had my 901 paired with an A/D/S Power Plate. The 901 was running some Altec Lansing  mids and tweets in the front doors while the Power Plate was powering a pair of A/D/S 300i's in the rear deck.

Check it out... HU was a Craig cassette with Dolby B and C and a separate 5 band eq that had "Digital Delay" and an "Ambience Expander"... a slider that added some reverb... a touch of it was kinda cool, really.

About 27 years ago installed in my new 1981 Honda Civic 4-door.

Nice Klein, btw... there are pics of my Landshark floating around here somewhere. 

Thanks, man.


----------



## ZoNtO

Why oh why must you quote with so many pictures.....


----------



## garvinzoom

ZoNtO said:


> Why oh why must you quote with so many pictures.....


Well, since you have asked twice:
I do it because it is a pain in the ass to cut the photo links out of the quotes. Do you have a slow connection?


----------



## Brian_smith06

the fosgates(160.4 and 50.2) are as old as my collection gets.


----------



## ZoNtO

garvinzoom said:


> Well, since you have asked twice:
> I do it because it is a pain in the ass to cut the photo links out of the quotes. Do you have a slow connection?


No, I'm on our university's T1 but I'm tired of having to scroll down through 10 pictures over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over and over over and over and over again


----------



## garvinzoom

ZoNtO said:


> No, I'm on our university's T1 but I'm tired of having to scroll down through 10 pictures over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over and over over and over and over again


----------



## lust4sound

Mooble said:


> Awe man, I just got it two weeks ago. I hooked it up at home last night when I tested an a/d/s PQ10 that I'm selling. The a/d/s is a great amp, but I could swear that I heard a lot more detail from the LP. I have no use for it in my car, but I was thinking of hooking up some computer speakers to it. I might sell it if I saw another amp I wanted and needed funds.
> 
> Count them. There are 8 TO-3s in this tiny little amp. 8!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks are fresh as it did 25 years ago when it left the factory.


I've got a few really nice amps. PPI promos, M and AM's (have Art series, still undecided on selling trading), 1 Soundstream Reference 405, Nak and Eclipse HU's, PPI XO's, MMATS Pro Audio Comps, subs etc. I could make it worth your while. Cash/Trade type deal if you're interested.. Lemme know!!


----------



## kevin k.

ZoNtO said:


> No, I'm on our university's T1 but I'm tired of having to scroll down through 10 pictures over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over and over over and over and over again


Maybe you could include a picture...?


----------



## Mooble

kevin k. said:


> Mooble... you made my day! A Linear Power 901.
> 
> Like Chad, this thread makes me feel old... I had a 901 when it was NEW school. It was a great amp and yours looks to be mint. Had my 901 paired with an A/D/S Power Plate. The 901 was running some Altec Lansing  mids and tweets in the front doors while the Power Plate was powering a pair of A/D/S 300i's in the rear deck.
> 
> Check it out... HU was a Craig cassette with Dolby B and C and a separate 5 band eq that had "Digital Delay" and an "Ambience Expander"... a slider that added some reverb... a touch of it was kinda cool, really.
> 
> About 27 years ago installed in my new 1981 Honda Civic 4-door.
> 
> Nice Klein, btw... there are pics of my Landshark floating around here somewhere.
> 
> Thanks, man.


Yeah, I jumped on it when I saw the 901 for sale. It's as mint as I've ever seen an old amp. I can't tell that it's ever been used. My first HU was a crappy old Jet Sound Electronics running through a small Sony amp and only rear Alpine 6x9s. It was all installed in my '76 280z 2+2. I miss that car. 

Good catch on the Klein. It's astounding better than my old Montagner, but I still keep the Montagner for sentimental reasons. You don't see too many handmade Italian bikes anymore.

Really off topic old school bikeage pic. Damn I need to clean out my junk room!


----------



## placenta

Nology said:


>


ahh back when Alpine was worth a crap. or... am i thinking of the older ones with the lighter blue stripe?


----------



## agentk98

My current system (see sig). More than 10 years and still blasting tunes!


----------



## Ge0

internecine said:


> you forgot to mention your old school carpet!


I WAS going to mention something to that effect...

You took care of it.

Ge0


----------



## Oliver

This is an "Old School" sub owned by Richard and it is powered with capacitors


----------



## jel847

1984 jmc darrell young!
not car audio but old school and super cool...


----------



## jhr400ex

Here's my little collection


----------



## 310w6

jhr400ex said:


> Here's my little collection


good old Fosgate!!!


----------



## smgreen20

Instead of reposting all the pics, here's a link to some of my OS stuff.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36207&page=6


----------



## chithead




----------



## tristan20

I love my LPs to


----------



## circa40

^ damndamndamn, i wang just moved...Post you PG collection


----------



## ca90ss

tristan20 said:


> I love my LPs to


What's the big blue one?


----------



## rcurley55

That's 4 of the 11 I had at that time


----------



## Mooble

tristan20 said:


> I love my LPs to


I don't know if I should drool or puke. I thought I was bad for having ONE LP that wasn't being used.


----------



## audiorailroad

tristan20 said:


> I love my LPs to


so you're the one with all the LP's. i wondered what happened to them.


----------



## rockytophigh

Here's my old skool addition....I have some smaller streams packed away somewhere but it'd take a while to find 'em for pics so this will have to do.....


----------



## envisionelec

a$$hole said:


> This is an "Old School" sub owned by Richard and it is powered with capacitors


Actually, it was powered by GE industrial amplifiers - generally used for G-force analysis.


----------



## Undisputed King

Well i've got a Rockford Fosgate Power 50m. Not sure if that counts. But I took it off some kids hands for 20 bucks. I dont know much about it myself. Dont know what kind of drivers its capable of pushing. I've never been a big fan of old school stuff as i'm too young to appreciate it. But wow thats a whole lot of amps. Do they all sit in your closet for show?


----------



## smgreen20

Half way down this page, look for Tristan20's pics. PG out the @$$

http://phoenixphorum.com/let-s-see-your-stash-vt3194-75.html


----------



## Nology

lol I remember finding those pics a while ago and saving them all


----------



## old-school

Interesting thread! These were the best sounding 8" woofers I ever had. I really regret selling them now.


----------



## BlueSQ

jel847 said:


> 1984 jmc darrell young!
> not car audio but old school and super cool...


Ever seen that movie Rad? Ya, this is definetly out of that movie. nice!


----------



## BlueSQ

tristan20 said:


> I love my LPs to


Oh god...my girlfriend just dumped me cause she says I get hotter for this pic than for her. Pfft. Girls


----------



## speakerboy

Tristan, aren't you selling some of your collection on ebay?


----------



## speakerboy

tristan20 said:


> I love my LPs to


Let's see - at 746 watts per horsepower, I think that collection could outrun my car...:blush:


----------



## GlasSman

Wow.....Tristan is ThE MAN!

Now I gotta pull all my **** out and take a family potrait.


----------



## speakerboy

jel847 said:


> 1984 jmc darrell young!
> not car audio but old school and super cool...


Bicycle boogie FTW!


----------



## GlasSman

Just got this beauty today:


----------



## GlasSman

old-school said:


> Interesting thread! These were the best sounding 8" woofers I ever had. I really regret selling them now.


Were you using them as subs or midbass?


----------



## cadaver

ive got an old hifonics mercury x and a kac-716 similar to the vintage of the one in chitheads post that are both in constant use and doing well. just gotta pick a kac-746 and im set.


----------



## Blazemore

GlasSman said:


> Just got this beauty today:


Been looking for few of those in that condition


----------



## Nology

GlasSman said:


> Just got this beauty today:


ooo shes a honey! Is that a brand new one?


----------



## old-school

GlasSman said:


> Were you using them as subs or midbass?


I was using them as subs. They were very musical subs compared to the JLs I'm running now.


----------



## GlasSman

Nology said:


> ooo shes a honey! Is that a brand new one?


Well it had no use on it at all until the last owner tested it for a few hours.

I would rate the amp a 9.9 out of 10.0

The box is real clean. The blue POPS and the white is actually white.


----------



## Mahna Mahna

Geez.......I'm going down memory lane here.

I ran IASCA a decade or so ago with OS Soundstream.....
Reference 500 (on the subs)
Reference 300 x 2 for fronts and mids
Reference SS10R - great subs
Reference SS6R - 2 per door
Front end varied - Reference SS5.1, MB Quart and Macrom.
Audio Control EQT's
Audio Control ESP-2
Managed to place 5th in the worlds many moons back.

Still running my Granite 180.6


----------



## GlasSman

Mahna Mahna said:


> Geez.......I'm going down memory lane here.
> 
> I ran IASCA a decade or so ago with OS Soundstream.....
> Reference 500 (on the subs)
> Reference 300 x 2 for fronts and mids
> Reference SS10R - great subs
> Reference SS6R - 2 per door
> Front end varied - Reference SS5.1, MB Quart and Macrom.
> Audio Control EQT's
> Audio Control ESP-2
> Managed to place 5th in the worlds many moons back.
> 
> Still running my Granite 180.6


Nice setup. Did you have problems getting ULTRA low frequencies out of those SS10R's?


----------



## jimmyjames16

you ready...???











































yet to be installed:


----------



## Mahna Mahna

GlasSman said:


> Nice setup. Did you have problems getting ULTRA low frequencies out of those SS10R's?


No at all. The box was sealed with about 1 cu. ft. per.

A ran SQ and was hitting 135 db. with the gains near 3/4.


----------



## spydertune

old-school said:


> Interesting thread!
> 
> These were the best sounding 8" woofers I ever had.


Wow, SS8's! Those were uncommon even when new. I had a single SS10R now unfortunately long, long, gone.


----------



## Mahna Mahna

spydertune said:


> Wow, SS8's! Those were uncommon even when new. I had a single SS10R now unfortunately long, long, gone.


I used to have SS8's in the sail panel in place of the 6x9's but took them out when I needed room for my crossovers and caps.


----------



## GlasSman

Mahna Mahna said:


> No at all. The box was sealed with about 1 cu. ft. per.
> 
> A ran SQ and was hitting 135 db. with the gains near 3/4.


As expected.


----------



## 8675309

Dont get mad, My New in box Eclipse ECD-414















































and another pic of my 5302's and 5331


----------



## badlieu

All I have is this guy - 



















http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/Hafler_MSE88tn/


----------



## spydertune

8675309 said:


> Dont get mad, My New in box Eclipse ECD-414


Well it was before this thread anyway.


----------



## FoxPro5

There was a guy on eBay a few weeks ago selling a pair of modded LP 1002's with 8 cans a piece in each amp, rebuilt PS, turn on pop elim, and plexi bottoms. Said they did something like 100w at 8 ohm. I tried to get them from him, but he sold them before I could. 

Oh well, like I need any more anyway....


----------



## Nology

Putting this beauty on ebay tonight.


----------



## waternut

Older but still working great
View attachment 5141
Three Esoteric two channel amps.


----------



## smgreen20

8675309 said:


> Dont get mad, My New in box Eclipse ECD-414


I'm trying to get my friend to sell me his NIB ECD-415


----------



## A8AWD

waternut said:


> Older but still working great
> View attachment 5141
> Three Esoteric two channel amps.



^^^^^Those are serious amps....


----------



## waternut

Yea, rack with amps, crossovers and cap was a little over 145 lbs.







This is the back side with the sub amp


----------



## BlackSapphire

Here is some early 90s mid-fi stuff for ya! Just found it in my closet. Anyone remember these? 100W x 4. 2,3,4 channel. Separate crossovers for each pair of channels (two selections - 80hz and 100hz).

What am I going to do with this thing?


----------



## rezzarect

here some stuff i have..nothing special..


----------



## rezzarect




----------



## syd-monster

I lorv this thread!!!!! Fu & thank u all at the same time! (jelous, but glad you shared)


----------



## dvsadvocate

Damn those things are hot!!!


----------



## Nology

This just got dropped off by UPS.. I'm thrilled!


----------



## BlackSapphire

I can't believe how much freakin' dirt is caked on some of those amps! They must have been sitting on the back porch for a few years.


----------



## rezzarect

heres some others


----------



## ca90ss




----------



## johnbooth3

Here is my old school gear:








Close Ups:
























All three RF amps tied together with Links:



















































Two JL Audio 10w1 subs. These are the 1st gen models. They are going into my new install.








Never Used. Going into new install.








Bought on ebay to complement the 6304.









Bought this for my new install to match the MTX Thunder 6304 (never used), but decided to go to a more powerful MTX Thuder Amp to power the JL Audio subs.


----------



## CRD

I just bought on ebay a Brand New in box 2 pairs of Pioneer Components TS-C1652, I think they were made around 1994-95. I will be installing them on my car this week.


----------



## 8675309

LESCO oldschool special, Autotek and G&S


rezzarect said:


> heres some others


----------



## BlackSapphire

rezzarect said:


> heres some others



Which G&S speakers are those?


----------



## rezzarect

BlackSapphire said:


> Which G&S speakers are those?


----------



## BlackSapphire

rezzarect said:


>


PM me if you ever want to sell them please.


----------



## ACRucrazy

About half of my collection out of the boxes 
Not pictured 2 sony xes ribbons, 4 xes 6" mids, alot of newer rockford stuff and some other things.
I forget some times.


----------



## rezzarect

some more..


----------



## BlackSapphire

This thread continues to make me drool.


----------



## Blazemore

Sony XM-2000R


----------



## rezzarect

UPDATE...


----------



## placenta

rezzarect said:


>


That route66 is awesome looking.


----------



## couchflambeau

All these wonderful amps in boxes and closets makes the baby Jesus cry.....










(Reference 200/300/500)

And when I'm busy working in the garage, here's my tunes (makes a handy test bench too!!)










a/d/s AL5's & Alpine 7801 w/ a nameless alpine 60x2 watt amp....


----------



## yerrow

i "think" these are the originals and not the recreations sold by partsexpress


















anyone know how to make sure?


----------



## couchflambeau

plug em into a wall outlet.... if smoke pours out it's a knockoff... 

(i'm kidding)....


----------



## t3sn4f2

yerrow said:


> i "think" these are the originals and not the recreations sold by partsexpress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone know how to make sure?


Had a couple SPL10s like 10 years ago, iirc the basket was not painted gray. I think it was SS blue.


----------



## captainobvious

waternut said:


> Older but still working great
> View attachment 5141
> Three Esoteric two channel amps.



Interesting... 

Heres a few things sitting in the living room right now...


----------



## Nology

yerrow said:


> i "think" these are the originals and not the recreations sold by partsexpress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone know how to make sure?



Those were the second release of the SPL series subs. The first release had the round dust cap.


----------



## Nology

couchflambeau said:


> And when I'm busy working in the garage, here's my tunes (makes a handy test bench too!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a/d/s AL5's & Alpine 7801 w/ a nameless alpine 60x2 watt amp....



oh man!!! I've been wanting to build one of those forever!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

My megar submission..... 










And with a slightly "newer school" friend... 










And with some kindergarden gear as well...










I used to have a "wall of fame"....


----------



## jlm1519

I found these while cleaning my junk room

15W6









different view









My Zapco amp I bought in 1991, The Z series when they were still using the rectangular chassis.the white paint stripped and had a plan to paint it a new but completely forgot about it. 









thanks.


----------



## Mooble

jlm1519 said:


> I found these while cleaning my junk room



You "forgot" about a 3' surfboard amp in your junk room??? Damn! I wish I found stuff like that in MY house!


----------



## jlm1519

Mooble said:


> You "forgot" about a 3' surfboard amp in your junk room??? Damn! I wish I found stuff like that in MY house!


lol. It was inside a cabinet.....not really that big though......and it's not working as of the moment. Wish I live in the USA so i can send it to Zapco for repairs.


----------



## Blazemore

t3sn4f2 said:


> Had a couple SPL10s like 10 years ago, iirc the basket was not painted gray. I think it was SS blue.


Your correct and the spl logo was in blue/green and the spln was in light green. And differences in dust caps as already stated.


----------



## psykosis

allow me to bump the thread!



















And I just bought 2 black A404's. I'd like to sell the Alpine. 

And I wish I could figure out how to run a usb/mp3 through some of the older decks. I'd LOVE to pick up a Clarion to match my eq.


----------



## fcarpio

mikey7182 said:


> All of those amps look BNIB!!!


Um, you mean BN!


----------



## ReloadedSS

This thread is full of drool worthy stuff. I show this to my wife when she asks "are you the only person that leaves all this stuff in the closet?" 

Most of my old school stuff has been sold off, except for a Diamond Audio (Eton) Three way set, brand new in box (only opened to gawk at). I purchased two of these - one I installed, and then I loved it so much I got a second set (this one) for a future install. That never happened...and so it sits.

Pics to follow, if I can get around to it. It's sad that I am actually now in the market to buy gear again as opposed to selling.


----------



## nakamichidenon

2 of them...1 Have had since they came out....... I am surprised only a handfull of people know these and only one that is or was actually using it.. Searched on this forum to see if anyone had them...Of course tristan has everything.


----------



## tomtomjr

Wow, my favorite topic... OLD SCHOOL!!!
There is a lot of neat stuff in here. Kind of an addicting hobby isn't it? This is what happens when you don't get it under control... 

Tristan is an addict too, but doesn't know it.


----------



## yeldak99

^^^^^


----------



## WTS




----------



## WRX/Z28

Hey, are those the "Charles Weiland" amps I kept seeing pop up? What's the deal with those?


----------



## WTS




----------



## ChrisB

Well, since someone decided to bump this thread, I'll play:

Was for trade, but decided to keep:









And some other goodies laying around:

























Not exactly old school, but a few years old:

















And a couple of RF amps that are just sitting there:

















Oh yeah, I think I missed a Linear Power or two...


----------



## tomtomjr

Ok, Those are older, but not real old. How bout some 70 and 80's stuff...



















Little bit of 90's in this one...Check out the PINK FLOYD Edition Orion.


----------



## Catman

This is just a start ...I found 3 more Nak amps tonight while going through some boxs. I can't believe what some of you kids call "Old School"









































































>^..^<


----------



## ghart999

You people all have major problems.












Problems I wish I had. I kept non of my old school stuff. Start this hobby in '86 and just kept replacing as I went. I have nothing old school left except my old school empty wallet.


----------



## ghart999

tomtomjr said:


> Wow, my favorite topic... OLD SCHOOL!!!
> There is a lot of neat stuff in here. Kind of an addicting hobby isn't it? This is what happens when you don't get it under control...
> 
> Tristan is an addict too, but doesn't know it.


That is unbelievable. He could start a museum with that stuff. Hope his garage is covered under his homeowner's insurance.


----------



## nakamichidenon

cats got the td1200? hehe....nice....to bad mine broke so sold it with car... IS THAT A TD 700?NICE.....WERES THE 1000?????

you and tomtomjr must have a stereo shop huh...Nice equipment guys...I know you must have a high tolerance,very pacient misses....


----------



## tomtomjr

ghart999 said:


> That is unbelievable. He could start a museum with that stuff. Hope his garage is covered under his homeowner's insurance.


In 2005, I lost a lot of car audio to a fire. My home owners insurance did not like my collection. They said I was in the car audio business, and should have business insurance on it. They did not understand how someone would want to collect this stuff. They had to call in a "specialist" to appraise my collection that was damaged. Took over a year for them to appraise everything. I am not in the car audio business, and haven't been since 97 or so. Now I just collect, and finally started a car recently to put a lot of this stuff in. See thread "finally started the 34-Inch subwoofer install".


----------



## imjustjason

tomtomjr said:


> In 2005, I lost a lot of car audio to a fire. My home owners insurance did not like my collection. They said I was in the car audio business, and should have business insurance on it. They did not understand how someone would want to collect this stuff. They had to call in a "specialist" to appraise my collection that was damaged. Took over a year for them to appraise everything. I am not in the car audio business, and haven't been since 97 or so. Now I just collect, and finally started a car recently to put a lot of this stuff in. See thread "finally started the 34-Inch subwoofer install".


Man DON'T say stuff like that!!! That's abosolutely my biggest fear... coming home one day and it all being gone... burnt or even worse, stolen.


----------



## bigabe

WTS said:


>




I'm currently using one of those badboys as my subwoofer amplifier. Best damn sub amp I've ever used. It's running at 1ohm powering a DD3512e... it pushes that woofer to it's limits (and that's no easy task), and never heats up. I don't know how an amp runs at 1ohm in a pretty much unventilated trunk and never heats up.

BTW - I tried powering the same woofer with my RF Power 1000 (pictured earlier in this thread)... it barely moved. The 40UHC.... I think it could pop my DD if I let it.


----------



## nakamichidenon

oh wow...catman that is the td-1000.....


----------



## txbonds

nakamichidenon said:


> 2 of them...1 Have had since they came out....... I am surprised only a handfull of people know these and only one that is or was actually using it.. Searched on this forum to see if anyone had them...Of course tristan has everything.


I remember seeing those in the pioneer catalogs at my local shop back in the day. Nice stuff. Pioneer had some really nice pieces back then. Don't remember if they had any of them in stock or if I just saw pictures, but I always lusted after them.


----------



## falkenbd

Does a kicker ZR120 count as old school? I bought one of those brand new when I was in high school.


----------



## deff808

My god, addiction problem! Hey, its better collecting cards etc...


----------



## ChrisB

Oh yeah, I just took a photo of those two Linear Power 1502IQs that I left out earlier:










One of them is about to get installed, maybe shortly depending on if I want to work on my car or clean the yard!

ETA: Maybe I should focus on cleaning my work table too


----------



## psykosis

anyone have any OLD Clarion decks? With the buttons that go all along the sides and bottom just like my eq (see above)? they had little green horseshoes/cd's that sort of moved across the screen when a cd played?

I'm gung ho about setting up my new system with MP3 & usb capabilities, but I'm be forced to reconsider if I could find one of those.


----------



## tomtomjr

psykosis said:


> anyone have any OLD Clarion decks? With the buttons that go all along the sides and bottom just like my eq (see above)? they had little green horseshoes/cd's that sort of moved across the screen when a cd played?
> 
> I'm gung ho about setting up my new system with MP3 & usb capabilities, but I'm be forced to reconsider if I could find one of those.


I have several hundred old decks. Mainly the shaft style. BUT I just so happen to have one that matches your EQ too. I was thinking about asking you for your eq. Looks like you beat me to the punch... But yes, I have one. Maybe 2...


----------



## psykosis

tomtomjr said:


> I have several hundred old decks. Mainly the shaft style. BUT I just so happen to have one that matches your EQ too. I was thinking about asking you for your eq. Looks like you beat me to the punch... But yes, I have one. Maybe 2...


I _might_ sell it.

On the other hand, could you at least post some pics of them? God I miss them.


----------



## guitarsail

Tomtomjr.....I deam you king of OS gear collecting...


----------



## ChrisB

Tomtomjr is the man!

Also, I am watching to see how the Honda install turns out!


----------



## tomtomjr

psykosis said:


> I _might_ sell it.
> 
> On the other hand, could you at least post some pics of them? God I miss them.


Here you go. Is this the one you are looking for? 

On the collection, I have "quantity", but there are many more "quality"
collections out there that out do mine by far. Quality-vs-Quantity. My 
collecting philosophy is: If I like it, I get it. But that has gotten out of 
hand, so I am starting to sell some of it off.


----------



## quality_sound

Nology said:


> Lets see what everyones got... I've mostly got SS stuff but picked up a NIB Lanzar LXR100 today.
> 
> The first 3 amps are sadly sold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I've got some more hiding in closets and what not.. Gotta get the out and get some pics.



I've been thinking more and more about running 2 Rubicon604s and a Rubicon700 again. Or maybe 2 Punch 4080dsms and a 200dsm. Man those Rubis look nice.


----------



## Mooble

Old school trio:


----------



## tristan20

wow yummy PX's


----------



## quality_sound

nakamichidenon said:


> 2 of them...1 Have had since they came out....... I am surprised only a handfull of people know these and only one that is or was actually using it.. Searched on this forum to see if anyone had them...Of course tristan has everything.



Duuuuuuude, CD1000s were the **** back in the day!


----------



## psykosis

tomtomjr said:


> Here you go. Is this the one you are looking for?
> 
> On the collection, I have "quantity", but there are many more "quality"
> collections out there that out do mine by far. Quality-vs-Quantity. My
> collecting philosophy is: If I like it, I get it. But that has gotten out of
> hand, so I am starting to sell some of it off.


*swoon*

Have any others of that style?


And if I were to sell my eq, what would you be willing to pay? We can take this to PM's if you want.


----------



## tomtomjr

LOVE the PX's. That is a quality sub!
Anyone remember these? These are real old-school.


----------



## circa40

^ those are gangsta


----------



## Catman

OK ...this is one for the old farts on here ....does anyone remember Tenna Mindblower speakers? They had an amplifier built on to each speaker. 

>^..^<


----------



## supra400hptt

I use to use Nakamichi and ADS stuff. Here is a pic of my old ADS amp and an Infinity Beta 12 sub I had.


----------



## tomtomjr

Don't remember the Mindblowers. I do remember Tenna though. Might have an eq or something like that around here somewhere. Vaguely remember something with Tenna. If I find it, I will post a pic for you. 

NOW, are these "Old School" or Antiques? 
Fosgate from 1973, and Kustom from 1976.


----------



## yeldak99

wow ^^ those are older than me!!!!


----------



## kappa546

FoxPro5 said:


> There was a guy on eBay a few weeks ago selling a pair of modded LP 1002's with 8 cans a piece in each amp, rebuilt PS, turn on pop elim, and plexi bottoms. Said they did something like 100w at 8 ohm. I tried to get them from him, but he sold them before I could.
> 
> Oh well, like I need any more anyway....


You mean these?  Two of a kind and they're sitting in my closet lol.


----------



## lust4sound

Mooble said:


> Old school trio:


Dude, who must I kill to get those off you? Give me a name and address and consider it done.. I am discreet and efficient (well, so much for discretion as I have made my proposal public domain) I don't want to have to kill you so I suggest we deal.


----------



## lust4sound

kappa546 said:


> You mean these?  Two of a kind and they're sitting in my closet lol.


Kapps, ya try to sell me goodies that no one wants, meanwhile you got those joints sitting plentiful, amps that I would kill for..


----------



## lust4sound

tomtomjr said:


> Wow, my favorite topic... OLD SCHOOL!!!
> There is a lot of neat stuff in here. Kind of an addicting hobby isn't it? This is what happens when you don't get it under control...
> 
> Tristan is an addict too, but doesn't know it.


Holy mother of Christ!! Any goodies for sale or trade? Can I interest you in some Old school PPI amps? Art series, Promos and AM's, all very nice condiktion. I also have BNIB in packets Din cables for them in various lengths.


----------



## Mooble

lust4sound said:


> Dude, who must I kill to get those off you? Give me a name and address and consider it done.. I am discreet and efficient (well, so much for discretion as I have made my proposal public domain) I don't want to have to kill you so I suggest we deal.


I've actually been tossing around the idea of selling them. The damned things weigh 38 lbs each. I could barely lift my enclosure with two amps mounted on it to get it out of the trunk. It must weight about 120 lbs total. I've been thinking about replacing them with one Morel Ultimo or maybe a UL12. That would drop almost 60 lbs which is huge in a sports car. I still haven't decided yet. They are the best sub I've ever heard, but then I can't tell a huge difference between quality subs anyway. I kinda like the rarity factor too.


----------



## lust4sound

audiorailroad said:


> so you're the one with all the LP's. i wondered what happened to them.


 So Tristan, where is it that you said you lived again?


----------



## kappa546

lust4sound said:


> Kapps, ya try to sell me goodies that no one wants, meanwhile you got those joints sitting plentiful, amps that I would kill for..


no one wants? they're all sold 

but yea, I think i'm going to put these (at least one) in the girls ride


----------



## lust4sound

ACRucrazy said:


> About half of my collection out of the boxes
> Not pictured 2 sony xes ribbons, 4 xes 6" mids, alot of newer rockford stuff and some other things.
> I forget some times.


What is that red and aluminum sony amp worth? I have access to a 4 channel like that, maybe it's a 5, not sure. It's in a pawn shop for $150, I can scoop it for about $120. Is that a steal?


----------



## lust4sound

kappa546 said:


> no one wants? they're all sold
> 
> but yea, I think i'm going to put these (at least one) in the girls ride


Awesome, I figured they would, was just messing with you. I passed because I didnt know anything about them. Congrats!


----------



## tomtomjr

lust4sound said:


> Holy mother of Christ!! Any goodies for sale or trade? Can I interest you in some Old school PPI amps? Art series, Promos and AM's, all very nice condiktion. I also have BNIB in packets Din cables for them in various lengths.


What are you looking for?

Anyone have any 70's or early 80's goodies?


----------



## Catman

I remember the Mindblowers from the late 70's ...they were 6x9s' ...two versions ...60wpc which (IIRC) were coax ...100wpc which was triax. They had a rocker switch that mounted underdash that turned on the power amp (booster). The booster was basically a transformer mounted to the back of the speaker.

>^..^<


----------



## lust4sound

tomtomjr said:


> What are you looking for?
> 
> Anyone have any 70's or early 80's goodies?


Let's see. I need killer SQ midbass drivers, midrange, tweets, for a 3 way front stage, SQL subs like 4) 12's or 15's, killer SQ HU, processor with delay, maybe a serious EQ. 

I have some amps working, some not. 

Working
2) A 404.2's, 1 mint, 1 good
2) A600.2's, 1 like new in box, other very nice
2) A300.2's both mint in box
1) 2025 AM Mint

Not working
2) 2150 AMs 1 black 1 white, both very nice. Power up, quickly go into protect mode, nothing visibly damaged inside, looks brand new in there, easy fix
1) A600.2 in decent condition, graphics are good, sides of amp a bit scuffed, 1 channel distorted, other perfect, easy fix

1) Promos 450, good condition, prolly needs for 2 of the channels complete output section mosfets replaced. Was working when I got it, then I boobooed 

I also have 2 very nice couplers for the Art series in white, 1 refinished, 1 original white, both in very nice condition.

1) mint par-225 white
1) mint dash mount frx-322? I think thats the model, have to look at it, haven't seen it in a while, white.

Taking cash offers, OR Equal value trades on electronics, better value trades for drivers and subs if they are used. All on the above mentioned.

How do I post pics in here? Haven't figured it out (haven't tried actually)


----------



## lust4sound

What is a mint Alpine CDE-7859 worth? I have one with the trim ring, the mounting sleeve and the case for the faceplate. Not a scratch on anything.

Also, there are Pawn shops down here that have tons of OS amps and gear for cheap. I pass on so many things that I later see posted somewhere as good quality pieces. ADS, Autotek, Aura, Cadence, Nakamichi, you name it.

I was wondering if someone that has vast knowledge of OS gear would be willing to put up with phone calls from me on one of my Pawn shop outings. I promise to make it worth you while. Anyone in here willing to take a chance?

If you will allow me to confer with you during my Pawn shop browsing, I'll gladly purchase something for you and ship it out, if you help me to identify goodies. Your price is whatever I pay if I find something you like. No mark up, I promise. I'm an honest dude, Colin can attest to that.

Sounds crazy, but there is a treasure trove of goodies down here that I am not qualified to identify. The awesome thing is, if it's not JL or something new, it sits and collects dust, they are happy to get rid of it for pennies on the dollar.

PM me if interested.


----------



## tomtomjr

lust4sound said:


> Let's see. I need killer SQ midbass drivers, midrange, tweets, for a 3 way front stage, SQL subs like 4) 12's or 15's, killer SQ HU, processor with delay, maybe a serious EQ.


I think my stuff will be too old for you. Mostly I have 80's. Some 90's but not very much. 

On the pawnshop idea, I think it would work, but you would need someone who knows the mid to late 90's gear. I know the 80's and very early 90's. Don't think my input would help much.

ON the Mindblowers, this is the closest I can get to them. 1970's for sure. Rainbow box for the amp, and purple speakers. See pic.


----------



## 1greek4u




----------



## Catman

lust4sound said:


> Sounds crazy, but there is a treasure trove of goodies down here that I am not qualified to identify. The awesome thing is, if it's not JL or something new, it sits and collects dust, they are happy to get rid of it for pennies on the dollar.
> 
> PM me if interested.


It used to be like that around here ...for example. Years ago I bought a Hassleblad camera with lens for $150 ...and the same pawn shop had a Canon 35mm for $250. You could buy very high end cameras / electronics cheaper than you could mid range crap.

>^..^<


----------



## baggedbirds

kappa546 said:


> You mean these?  Two of a kind and they're sitting in my closet lol.


I remember those from ebay I think? yes?


----------



## tomtomjr

1


----------



## MantaOwner

I have a Clarion DRX-9575Rz cd-player that was made in '97 or '98:










Tõnu


----------



## kappa546

baggedbirds said:


> I remember those from ebay I think? yes?


yep. SteveLPfreak from here was the seller.


----------



## Notloudenuf

tomtomjr said:


> Here you go. Is this the one you are looking for?
> 
> On the collection, I have "quantity", but there are many more "quality"
> collections out there that out do mine by far. Quality-vs-Quantity. My
> collecting philosophy is: If I like it, I get it. But that has gotten out of
> hand, so I am starting to sell some of it off.


Holy Crap this was my first CD player for the Blazer EVER! It was great but the tuner finally went bad and it would emit a high pitched screech if I turned it to AM/FM. I sold it to a buddy for $25 so he could have a CD player in his truck (knowing he wouldn't have a radio) The 5176 and the Clarion 73EQ were the $hit or at least I thought I was the $hit! After the Clarion I upgraded to an Alpine with remote that I sold with the Blazer back in '02.


----------



## placenta

lust4sound said:


> What is that red and aluminum sony amp worth? I have access to a 4 channel like that, maybe it's a 5, not sure. It's in a pawn shop for $150, I can scoop it for about $120. Is that a steal?


i had one. very good clarity. footprint very big for the power it puts out. most of them have a switchable voltage/amps switch depending on the ohms you want to run. I found that amp fantastic for jazz and horn sections. Mine was 75Wrms x 4. Dual separate power supplies. I paid over $700 back when it was in stores.


----------



## tr0y_audi0

Dude you are sick!! 
I cant beleave your selling "The Wall"
how much for the Power 650? (Bottom Left 2nd in)
I have a customer that runs them in his Chevy 1500



tomtomjr said:


> Here is the Rockford Fosgate wall that I built. I know a few of you have seen pics of it. I am now dismantling it ,and selling off most of it to pay for the Honda audio car I am building. Will miss it...


----------



## tomtomjr

tr0y_audi0 said:


> Dude you are sick!!
> I cant beleave your selling "The Wall"
> how much for the Power 650? (Bottom Left 2nd in)
> I have a customer that runs them in his Chevy 1500


All I have left is a 650 that is in serious need of repair. It is on Ebay. Pretty rough but fixable. Do have a Power 1000 left if you need it.


----------



## starboy869

time to dig my stuff out of the closet


----------



## Kpg2713

I have this and an audio art 260.60xe.


----------



## quality_sound

tomtomjr said:


> Here you go. Is this the one you are looking for?
> 
> On the collection, I have "quantity", but there are many more "quality"
> collections out there that out do mine by far. Quality-vs-Quantity. My
> collecting philosophy is: If I like it, I get it. But that has gotten out of
> hand, so I am starting to sell some of it off.


I had the 6770 (the ProAudio version of that HU) in my first real system. I wanted the 7770 but I didn't need the digital out. It went to a Punch 40dsm, a 
Granite 60.2, many different front speakers and 3 10W6s.


----------



## lust4sound

I just found an old Sherwood SCP-1002BP, Carver M-240, SOAT SA-2100,
Ultra linear UL1700. Some old Coustic stuff as well. All in one Pawnshop I just happened upon.

I know a lot of this stuff isn't SQ, but would make for a good knock around system in my work truck.

CHEAP!! Keyword here.

Tomorrow night I will come back with a large list of goodies from several local spots.

I hope I can get as much feedback as possible on the stuff.

Off topic now..

Anyone know of Pioneer 6.5's that are offered as OEM on certain cars? I think it was an Infiniti. I grabbed a pair of 6.5's for $10 (with guarantee) from a junk yard, I think they came out of an Infiniti, (may have been a Saab or Volvo) pretty sure they are OEM. Look almost like the TS that I used to own which sounded decent. 

Found a pair of Phillips 4" in a Volvo, huge powerful magnets, left them there. 

Are there any quality OEM drivers that I should look for in the Salvage yard? This one place lets you pull any part yourself. They charge $3.00 a speaker. I found a lot of Bose, but I passed on those.

There are a few High end imports there, Saab, Lexus, Volvo, Infinity, VW, Mostly 90's, BMW 's (much older)

For a knock around system that sounds good.


----------



## tomtomjr

lust4sound said:


> I just found an old Sherwood SCP-1002BP, Carver M-240, SOAT SA-2100,
> Ultra linear UL1700. Some old Coustic stuff as well. All in one Pawnshop I just happened upon.
> 
> I know a lot of this stuff isn't SQ, but would make for a good knock around system in my work truck.
> 
> CHEAP!! Keyword here.
> 
> Tomorrow night I will come back with a large list of goodies from several local spots.
> 
> I hope I can get as much feedback as possible on the stuff.
> 
> Off topic now..
> 
> Anyone know of Pioneer 6.5's that are offered as OEM on certain cars? I think it was an Infiniti. I grabbed a pair of 6.5's for $10 (with guarantee) from a junk yard, I think they came out of an Infiniti, (may have been a Saab or Volvo) pretty sure they are OEM. Look almost like the TS that I used to own which sounded decent.
> 
> Found a pair of Phillips 4" in a Volvo, huge powerful magnets, left them there.
> 
> Are there any quality OEM drivers that I should look for in the Salvage yard? This one place lets you pull any part yourself. They charge $3.00 a speaker. I found a lot of Bose, but I passed on those.
> 
> There are a few High end imports there, Saab, Lexus, Volvo, Infinity, VW, Mostly 90's, BMW 's (much older)
> 
> For a knock around system that sounds good.


To make $ buying up speakers, buy the Bose. Then buy refoam kits and redo them. I haven't checked in awhile, but refoamed Bose speakers (the 4") were bringing about $20 each a few years ago. People would get them from cars and put them in their 901 home speakers. Unsure of what the market is for them now. Do some research on them.


----------



## tomtomjr

1


----------



## silverdiesel2574

ANYONE HAVE A LINEAR POWER 4753IQ THEY WANT TO SELL?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## baggedbirds

my favorite piece Linear Power PA2R I picked it up used back in '94 This is the unit I had modded at TIPS and i use in my T-Bird. I have another PA2R NIB virgin unit in my closet 










and my not so old school but still middle aged amps


----------



## kappa546

tomtomjr said:


> LINEAR POWER BROCHURE (even shows the LP subs)


OMG i will suck your .... I mean... can i have that?


----------



## lust4sound

tomtomjr said:


> To make $ buying up speakers, buy the Bose. Then buy refoam kits and redo them. I haven't checked in awhile, but refoamed Bose speakers (the 4") were bringing about $20 each a few years ago. People would get them from cars and put them in their 901 home speakers. Unsure of what the market is for them now. Do some research on them.


Thanks, may go there tomorrow. There are tons of Bose.

I just scored a mint pair of IDQ8"s for $40!! 

Soundstream Reference 700SX for $80!! Mint..

PPI PC2400 MINT $100

PPI PC4400? $100 I forget the model number, matches the 4200 but a 4 channel MINT!! 

Alpine MRP-M500 

Autotek MM8000.5 MINT (Mean machine, 5 channel, US made I believe)

PPI 2030M MINT

JVC KD-LH500 MINT

Pioneer DEH-P5000UB BNIB

Aura MR675H

Clif Designs CDQ3X

Clif Designs CD2.2LX

Kicker ZRX ZR120

Kicker KX 200.2 Older black one, before they went to sh*t.

3 Kicker Impulse, 2) small 2 channel, 2) 4 Channel, CHEAP

Diamond D5 800.1


Sony's XM7547, XM1002HXXM-552HX

SOAT SA-2100

Carver M-240

Power Bass QD12's. Any good? 3 in a box for $120.

An Old School Orion Extreme, all black 2 channel monster sub amp, didn't get the model number, 1 channel blown $60

A bunch of Powerbass amps as well. Flea market? Any good if purchased cheap?

A buttload of Fosgate, are the solid black, smooth, no fin, rectangle shaped ones Old School? Found a few of those, plus these, 
Punch 125.2, 
Punch 160.4, 
[email protected], 
All mint with end caps, 
2) [email protected]'s 1 mint 1 decent, no end caps. 

$320+tax for all 5 Fosgates. Good deal? Would any of the 5 combined make for a decent SQ setup? I was thinking the 800 for subs, 2) 250a2's for midbass, 1 bridged to each side, then the others for midrange and tweets, maybe the 160.4 bridged for midrange then the 125.2 for tweets. This would afford tons of headroom for front stage as well as a nice sub section.

Ultra Linear, UL1700, and 2 other matching UL4475. 

Coustic AMP215, AMP800Q, AMP321QB plus many others, the older versions, Grey with Yellow, or just Grey. 

I don't know anything about the coustic and UL's, are they cheap Flea market brands? Tons of all those, cheap. I've heard them make seriously loud bass in some cars down here.

This is from only 3 Pawnshops that I had a chance to visit today. Feedback on any of this stuff would be appreciated.


----------



## baggedbirds

found this with all my other old brochures


----------



## tomtomjr

lust4sound said:


> Thanks, may go there tomorrow. There are tons of Bose.
> Carver M-240
> Coustic AMP215, AMP800Q, AMP321QB plus many others, the older versions, Grey with Yellow, or just Grey.


Check on Ebay with the Bose, and see what the refoamed ones are
bringing before you go buying any. 
Will do well with the M-240 Carver. Maybe $150-$250 on Ebay.
If you see a Coustic 150, 300, or 500 I would be interested. 
They are black with white lettering and a round emblem in the 
top of the heatsink.
The rest are newer that what I don't know much about. Find
the Orion model number. That one might be a deal too.


----------



## WRX/Z28

Damn Eggy... that's alot. You got my #, use it. I'm always around on Tues/Weds/Thurs.


----------



## starboy869

Well here's one of my ProArt 100's minty fresh btw. I almost sold this one a while back. I pulled the auction half way and the bid was sitting at $980 










and a little something from japan










and if I had the coin ($2.2k before shipping)


----------



## HondAudio

tomtomjr said:


> Here you go. Is this the one you are looking for?
> 
> On the collection, I have "quantity", but there are many more "quality"
> collections out there that out do mine by far. Quality-vs-Quantity. My
> collecting philosophy is: If I like it, I get it. But that has gotten out of
> hand, so I am starting to sell some of it off.


Nice, nice, nice. Is that from about 1994?


----------



## tomtomjr

cajunner said:


> tomtomjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had that Linear BV-1, the two 8" faced into each other with the screen rectangle cut-out.... and I still have a PAII.. saw somebody pay too much on ebay recently...
> 
> I've got an XM-8 yellow box sony... BNIB...
> 
> I even have a Jim Fosgate gavotte surround sound matrix processor that I paid way too much for... don't get me wrong, it sounded nice, but that CRT couldn't fit in-dash back in '85...
> 
> I had two of those Alphasonik biamp boards, and I think a tri-amp, still have the EX-3 and an AA1 alarm... one board loaded with a 255 and a 225, the other I don't remember putting together, just gave it away..
> 
> I loved those old Alphasonik's, it was like getting twice the amp for the money compared to RF at the time... or so I thought.
> 
> I had a Marantz 750 set-up I bought at Bud's outlet back when, that was the cleanest, 5 channel set-up.. had to source the connectors (weidmuller) at the local electronics supply, still have an amp section, never been used.
> 
> Hey Tom, I trade you a marantz matched mosfet amp section (if that's you on the bay with 4 and a power supply...) and the BNIB Sony 4w/ch amp, and an EX-2 crossover, and the gavotte, and the PAII,
> 
> for an Alpine 3015?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sent PM...
> 
> Not positive on the Clarion CD. I got it somewhere in the late 90's used. Just can't think of where at the moment. It is used, but I have never tried it out, and not even sure it is working. Gotta find the plug for it.
Click to expand...


----------



## backotruck

1993 Alpine Tape player with the Frosted Buttons and six-cd changer. Everything works flawlessly. Has ID Logic!


----------



## oldschoolsq

No one has any ADCOM


----------



## ca90ss

oldschoolsq said:


> No one has any ADCOM


Gfa-4404
Gfa-4304 x3
Gfa-4402
Gfa-4302 x2 
Gfi-4400
Gfi-4600

No pics though


----------



## Avernier

i have a JBL GTQ400. i understand its from about 94, its a little beat up but it works...


----------



## MACS

ca90ss said:


> Gfa-4404
> Gfa-4304 x3
> Gfa-4402
> Gfa-4302 x2
> Gfi-4400
> Gfi-4600
> 
> No pics though


What, no 4702??


----------



## smgreen20

quality_sound said:


> I had the 6770 (the ProAudio version of that HU) in my first real system. I wanted the 7770 but I didn't need the digital out. It went to a Punch 40dsm, a
> Granite 60.2, many different front speakers and 3 10W6s.


That's exactly what I had, a 6770 as my 1st HU ever and wanted the 7770, not to mention the ADCS-1

In my clarion collection I have a 7770- ebay $40.00
9175-stolen, w/insur $$ got the 9375 w/9300 (still have both)
9575- police auction $15.00- works

Others:
LANZAR Opti150
Phoenix Gold : Cyclone, 10" XMAX, XS104, RSD6.5c
Eclipse 8443


----------



## chijioke penny

How about some ZED made chrome and powder coat Hifonics Zues and 2 Sampsons

kinda dusty


----------



## dshoffman

Has anyone seen an Alpine 7502 cassette in dash car stereo?


----------



## tr0y_audi0

ca90ss said:


> Gfa-4404
> Gfa-4304 x3
> Gfa-4402
> Gfa-4302 x2
> Gfi-4400
> Gfi-4600
> 
> No pics though



*GET A CAMERA* http://www.dbldistributing.com/


----------



## WTS

ORION CONCEPT 97.1










ORION GS 500, ORION XTR 2250 BLACK, FURI HA2500 "CLASS A", ZAPCO 600










ORION GS 300










CUSTOM ORION AMPS WITH HEATSINKS BUILT AND PAITED BY CHALRES WEILAND










2 24K PLATED ORION 250 HCCA'S










ORION HCCA 225R. 250R, 275R




























ORION 2100 HCCA AND ORION 4100GX










ORION 250 HCCA


----------



## WTS

ALMOST FORGOT....ORION XTR PRO 2400


----------



## ca90ss

tr0y_audi0 said:


> *GET A CAMERA* http://www.dbldistributing.com/


You can see a few in the bottom of this picture.


----------



## WTS

SONY M3'S, COUSTIC DR, HIFONICS ULYSSES, AUTOTEK BTS7600


----------



## WTS

ZAPCO COMPS










ESOTERIC E7










HIFONICS ZEUS










TRU HAMMER H-1 AND T4.65



















MCINTOSH 440M AND MC420M



















POWERAMPER CLASS "A" QA200X ---ALSO HAVE A SIMILAR GENESIS AMP


----------



## WTS

TUBERS!!!!


----------



## WRX/Z28

WTS said:


> CUSTOM ORION AMPS WITH HEATSINKS BUILT AND PAITED BY CHALRES WEILAND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> What's the story behind these? I saw a ton of them on ebay a while back...


----------



## MACS

WTS said:


> MCINTOSH 440M AND MC420M


Your MC440M glass is on upside down  I'm probably the only one that caught that 

Nice condition amp by the way. I've yet to own a MC440M, but have had several of the MC440 and MCC446(no meters)


----------



## lust4sound

Drool all over my keyboard. Stupid question. How do I post pics on here?


----------



## WTS

Those amps were custom made back in the early 1990's. The internals/board were made by Orion and the Heat sinks were made by Charles Wieland. These were custom made amps for certain dealers. I had about 10 of them and Sold them all on Ebay. The ones you saw were at one time all mines. Very impressive amplifiers as well. 

Charles Wieland is a recognized Aerospace heat sink Engineer. Builds most Heatsinks that go one most airplanes. I don't know exactly why they chose him to make these Heatsinks. They do look nice. They have a metallic black and purple color, identical to the Orion NT amps.

These were never mass produced.


----------



## WTS

LOL...I know, it took me a few views of the pic to figure out that the glass was on upside down.


Anyone interested in a BNIB McIntosh MCC602TM???? I have 2 an 1 needs a new home. Serious inquiries only please.


----------



## tomtomjr

1


----------



## backotruck

I think its ironic that the most durable stuff comes from Japan, yet the culture there doesn't prefer old stuff. They get new cars on AVERAGE every 3 years!


----------



## circa40

tomtomjr said:


> Pink Floyd Orion amp 1st gen


I can't image how much it take for me to get one of those.

I didn't even know that existed, thank you for posting that. I just jacked  that pic for my picture collection :blush:


----------



## lust4sound

tomtomjr said:


> I sure like that Orion 4100GX. Not many left of those anymore...
> Here are some more pics.
> Alpine EQ's
> Alpine HU's
> Techniques Cass
> Blaupunkt Houston
> Alpine PB200, 3030, 3007,ect, ect...
> The strangest one is the Pink-Floyd Orion.
> Only one I have seen of these.
> 
> Pink Floyd Orion amp 1st gen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minty 425 Orion 1st gen


MEMORIES!! That Alpine 20x20 EQ, I had one rigged to a Boombox in the 80's. 

I opened the Ghetto Blaster up, wired the Alpine to the radios power source, took the speaker leads from the radio, wired them into the Alpine, out from the Alpine back to the radios speakers which I had updated with a pair of Coaxials from Alpine. I put carpet padding behind the coax speakers, this seemed to help the sound.

EQ was strapped tightly to the back of the radio. 

Night and day difference in sound.

Only worked well when plugged into the AC outlet. Hey, I was a self taught 15 YO tinkerer. (I said tinkerer not Twink)


----------



## tomtomjr

circa40 said:


> I can't image how much it take for me to get one of those.
> 
> I didn't even know that existed, thank you for posting that. I just jacked  that pic for my picture collection :blush:


Might sell or trade if for the right thing...I like it a lot. So it would have to be something pretty good. Have never seen another.


----------



## imjustjason

tomtomjr said:


> Might sell or trade if for the right thing...I like it a lot. So it would have to be something pretty good. Have never seen another.


I bid on one of those on eBay a year or so ago... it may have been that very one, tomtom may have won it. It sold for less than a $100 if I remember right. I didn't even know there was such an amp. It's the same size as a 220GX but it's HCCA red...?? I bet that it's a pretty rare little fella. It could just be something that someone custom made, I don't know and I am an Orion nut. Nonetheless it's cool. Pink Floyd anything is cool!!


----------



## tomtomjr

1


----------



## nakamichidenon

punch 45


----------



## imjustjason

tomtomjr said:


> It is a promo one-off amp. These are my favorite thing to collect. I did get (steal) that one on the bay. I was expecting 3-400, but got it for a little over a hundred. Hell, I think my high bid was 500 or so. Figured another Orion collector would push the bid high, but it never happened. It was one of those few that I "had" to have. It was done like this by Orion. Positively. Has some light scratches like it was in a tool box or a drawer or something. But the pos and neg are uncut. Still has the factory solder on the tips. No marks from being mounted either. But I fixed that by hanging it on my Orion wall. (didn't leave any marks though. Lightly screwed in) ... Neat amp overall. I keep it next to the 420's and 220's . Speaking of the Orion amps. Does anyone have a 620GT ? I saw a pic of one once, and am unsure if it ever went into production. Would like to get a picture of another if anyone has one...


I had a 620GT at one time running a 3-way active system, and I put in another one for a guy... so they did go into production. I have seen one on eBay before, it went close to $200 if I remember right. Keep an eye out one will come up.


----------



## Avernier

backotruck said:


> I think its ironic that the most durable stuff comes from Japan, yet the culture there doesn't prefer old stuff. They get new cars on AVERAGE every 3 years!



their laws charge them an extremely high tax on any vehicle over a certain mileage...its to make sure the emissions don't get too high...


----------



## ChrisB

PandaS10 said:


> their laws charge them an extremely high tax on any vehicle over a certain mileage...its to make sure the emissions don't get too high...


Hence the reason it used to be soooo easy to get JDM engines for Nissans, Toyotas, and Hondas.... Well, until the Fast and the Furious came out and everyone started putting Integra motors in their Civics....


----------



## Dangerranger

They also rust out that quickly because of the climate. That's why the older Toyotas, Hondas, used to have crap bodies and great powertrains, they were engineered where you could weld the hood shut and not worry about it for the expected lifespan of the vehicle, and throw the car away after you're done with it. Nowadays of course vehicles have gotten a lot better but you still get body damage from salt, moisture, etc


----------



## Notloudenuf

circa40 said:


> I can't image how much it take for me to get one of those.
> 
> I didn't even know that existed, thank you for posting that. I just jacked  that pic for my picture collection :blush:


I just googled 98KUPD and it comes up a rock radio station in Arizona. Maybe it was a prize given away from that station back in the day.


----------



## zierbox




----------



## W8 a minute

tomtomjr said:


> Ok,
> EARLY TO MID 80's PIONEER. I want some new in the box. Anyone have any?


That third one down looks like the first head unit I purchased for my first car.
I later added 2 Alphasonik pma(or ma)2100's. One powered the Pioneer 6903 6x9's with the white cones and the other powered 2 clear poly coned Alphalab 10" subs which I believe were made by MTX(Mitek)

My next head unit was a Kenwood 999....I would love to have one of those again.

Does anyone remember the Blaupunkt stalk mounted equalizers? Clarion also had one that looked like the stick from a fighter jet.


----------



## zierbox

tomtomjr said:


> I sure like that Orion 4100GX. Not many left of those anymore...
> Here are some more pics.
> Alpine EQ's
> Alpine HU's
> Techniques Cass
> Blaupunkt Houston
> Alpine PB200, 3030, 3007,ect, ect...
> The strangest one is the Pink-Floyd Orion.
> Only one I have seen of these.
> 
> Pink Floyd Orion amp 1st gen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minty 425 Orion 1st gen






who is this ?


----------



## imjustjason

W8 a minute said:


> That third one down looks like the first head unit I purchased for my first car.
> I later added 2 Alphasonik pma(or ma)2100's. One powered the Pioneer 6903 6x9's with the white cones and the other powered 2 clear poly coned Alphalab 10" subs which I believe were made by MTX(Mitek)
> 
> My next head unit was a Kenwood 999....I would love to have one of those again.
> 
> Does anyone remember the Blaupunkt stalk mounted equalizers? Clarion also had one that looked like the stick from a fighter jet.


The Blaupunkt one was like a 5-band with some crazy round sliders or something, you worked the eq with your thumb I think; video game style... I can see it, but I don't remeber much about it.

That Clarion eq was fully digital, spectrum analyzer, crossover, memories... I remember that one well... it was hideous!! I remember some guy had two of them in his Jeep... why I don't know! 

Those Pioneer cassette decks had the trim ring around the knobs that lit up... that was COOL!! If you didn't have one of those you were out!!!


----------



## imjustjason

zierbox said:


> who is this ?



TomTomJr has all of that stuff... plus a LOT more.


----------



## tomtomjr

1


----------



## tomtomjr

Looking at it again, Maybe a JBL 18 or a Fane 24? (in the mustang)


----------



## imjustjason

tomtomjr said:


> Looking at it again, Maybe a JBL 18 or a Fane 24? (in the mustang)


I thought that was a Fostex 30". I know of a guy that installed one of those on top of his old well so he could have BASS out by the pool... now that's how you party!! I wonder how that works now, after a few years of corrosion eating away at it??


----------



## msmith

tomtomjr said:


> Just me, tomtomjr...
> 
> The EV or Gauss 30 inch sub looks like and install Drew Luther was doing a LONG time ago.
> The 5 Zapco 151's are neat. Who's were they?


That's an ElectroVoice (EV) 30-inch woofer... it had a styrofoam cone!

I sold a few back in the day. Also put one in the hatch of a Saab 900.


----------



## tomtomjr

Guess the well would have decent acoustics... Moisture would probably eat it up in no time though.


----------



## imjustjason

tomtomjr said:


> Guess the well would have decent acoustics... Moisture would probably eat it up in no time though.


Never actually HEARD it only heard about it. Sounded like a waste to me. But I am sure some poeple would call what I do a waste too... _beauty is in the eye of the beholder_...you know


----------



## ChrisB

tomtomjr said:


> EARLY TO MID 80's PIONEER. I want some new in the box. Anyone have any?


I had a late 80s model two shaft Pioneer with the trim assembly that lit up when connected. Ahh, the memories.


----------



## tomtomjr

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> I had a late 80s model two shaft Pioneer with the trim assembly that lit up when connected. Ahh, the memories.


Light up face plates on shaft tuners are cool. Did anyone besides Pioneer make them? Add some Pioneer TSX-7's or TSX-8's box speakers and a Sparkomatic EQ, and you were in business. I rebuilt a set of each (TSX-7's and 8's), and use them on my roll-around bench tester/shop stereo.


----------



## imjustjason

tomtomjr said:


> Light up face plates on shaft tuners are cool. Did anyone besides Pioneer make them? Add some Pioneer TSX-7's or TSX-8's box speakers and a Sparkomatic EQ, and you were in business. I rebuilt a set of each (TSX-7's and 8's), and use them on my roll-around bench tester/shop stereo.


TSX-7's FTW!!! If you didn't have a set of those you were not cool!! Remember the TSX-20's... square woofers!! 

I don't remember any other manufacturer making the trim plates light up. Jensen made some crazy looking decks were the shaft covers had buttons on them and no knobs... AZN-500 or somethink like that, they were goldish...


----------



## tomtomjr

Everyone had a set of TSX-7's or TSX-8's. Here is a shot of part of my rolling Matco cart / test bench. I use an XM Samsung Helix, Pair of TSX-7's, Pair of TSX-8's, Cerwin Vega Turbocharger, Zapco SEQ, Zapco PX, Zapco 151A, Zapco Z-50, and a Clarion 32" sub sitting on top of a safe. I have some other boxed speakers I use too, but this is how I usually use my test-cart.

ALSO, I finally got some pics up of the back, inside, and power plate/side cover of the big blue Linear. I had a few of you asking about it. I will put them in links rather than pictures. Click links below for the pics of the Linear Power ...

http://s250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tomtomjr/CAR AUDIO/?action=view&current=PA052947.jpg

http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tomtomjr/CAR AUDIO/LPbluein-1.jpg

http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tomtomjr/CAR AUDIO/LPblueside-1.jpg


----------



## tristan20

Damn Tom, ok now break out the pics of the old school JVC ghettoblaster boom box

I know you probably got a few of those hehe


----------



## ChrisB

tomtomjr said:


> Everyone had a set of TSX-7's or TSX-8's. Here is a shot of part of my rolling Matco cart / test bench. I use an XM Samsung Helix, Pair of TSX-7's, Pair of TSX-8's, Cerwin Vega Turbocharger, Zapco SEQ, Zapco PX, Zapco 151A, Zapco Z-50, and a Clarion 32" sub sitting on top of a safe. I have some other boxed speakers I use too, but this is how I usually use my test-cart.
> 
> ALSO, I finally got some pics up of the back, inside, and power plate/side cover of the big blue Linear. I had a few of you asking about it. I will put them in links rather than pictures. Click links below for the pics of the Linear Power ...
> 
> http://s250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tomtomjr/CAR AUDIO/?action=view&current=PA052947.jpg
> 
> http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tomtomjr/CAR AUDIO/LPbluein-1.jpg
> 
> http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tomtomjr/CAR AUDIO/LPblueside-1.jpg


What is the story on the big blue Linear Power. Was it custom made?


----------



## tomtomjr

Hey Zierbox,
Like the install with the Power II. You wouldn't by chance have one of those still would you? 
Sure wish I had pics from back then. I lost most over the years. I do have a few though. I will dig them out... Till then, this is all I can find for now. A video of my car from 93. Autotek, Zapco, JVC, ect...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjPC1UTCu2w

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## tomtomjr

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> What is the story on the big blue Linear Power. Was it custom made?


Don't have much info on it. Still looking for info. I emailed Ray (TIPS) about it, and said that LP made it, but he didn't have much more info either. But that is what I am putting on the Audiobahn 34 in the Honda. Don't know if it will be enough power, but it sure will look good

LOVE the pics of the old Fosgate stuff. Sanyo amps (got a few new in box still ) . The Sony pieces, M&M's, ect... Do you by chance still have any of those?


----------



## ChrisB

tomtomjr said:


> Don't have much info on it. Still looking for info. I emailed Ray (TIPS) about it, and said that LP made it, but he didn't have much more info either. But that is what I am putting on the Audiobahn 34 in the Honda. Don't know if it will be enough power, but it sure will look good
> 
> LOVE the pics of the old Fosgate stuff. Sanyo amps (got a few new in box still ) . The Sony pieces, M&M's, ect... Do you by chance still have any of those?


My M&M Godfathers dry rotted at the surrounds so I tossed them in the trash. Years ago a family member with a substance abuse problem stole all the old school stuff that I had stored in my grandfather's shop so I don't have anything from the late 80s early 90s except for a couple of things that I purchased recently. The two things I miss the most are my purple Linear Power 5002IQ and my Hifonics Zeus V1. The thing that really gets me is that I worked my a$$ off for those items because I was only in high school at the time.

I also miss my first Sony CD players and old school Sony amplifiers that I used for my mids and highs when I was running Rockford Fosgate Punch amps for the subs. How come Sony had to go in the crapper with regards to a good, quality product?


----------



## tomtomjr

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> My M&M Godfathers dry rotted at the surrounds so I tossed them in the trash.
> 
> I also miss my first Sony CD players and old school Sony amplifiers that I used for my mids and highs when I was running Rockford Fosgate Punch amps for the subs. How come Sony had to go in the crapper with regards to a good, quality product?


I still have a lot of M&M's . I will post some pics tonight maybe.
On Sony, I don't know if they still make nice amps or not. A few years ago, they had a high end line of amps. Big $$$. Tristan had one of the big ones that he would not "give" me. Think it retailed at $4k or so. 
And no Tristan, No JVC jamboxes... But I do have a big Magnavox. The one with the 8" sub in the center, and a pair of 6" mids.


----------



## imjustjason

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> The two things I miss the most are my purple Linear Power 5002IQ and my Hifonics Zeus V1.


I have bought and sold sooo much stuff over the years and that (Linear 5002IQ) is the ONLY one that I really, really wish I had kept.


----------



## SublimeZ

TXwrxWagon said:


> no original Blue Thunders.. same circa... such a cool thread....
> 
> 
> 
> Rob
> 2004 WRX Wagon


here ya go.


----------



## ca90ss

SublimeZ said:


> here ya go.


I think he meant the older ones that were like these but blue


----------



## tomtomjr

TXwrxWagon said:


> Tomjr... I'm in Dallas... wee need to meet up some time... I would LOVE to just reveal in the collection..
> 
> Rob
> 2004 WRX Wagon


Rob, sure... I am south of Dallas. Waxahachie/Midlothian. Would like to see your Literature. Any M&M Lit? Or does anyone have any brochures of M&M? I want the one with the "Tri-Phase" setup. (6x9 or 8" woofer/mid/tweet) ... Also looking for early Rockford Fosgate Lit from 82 thru 85 that shows the Power 360/II/VI ...


----------



## TXwrxWagon

^^'s right there is nothing "Blue Thunder" in the amp pictured... The ORIGINAL Terminators & Blue Thunders were identical to the Orion HCCA's & the PPI ProMOS's of the day... ultra low impedance stable... 25-50w a channel @ 4-ohm to get under IASCA's power class rules.. etc

My old '75 Mustang license plate was "OHM MY 75" Running (2) Term 250's on something like 10-12 speakers.... a passive crossover network/stabilizing network that took up the entire underside of the trunk lid. LOL... OH the glory days...

look in the old _CAr Stereo Reviews_ for the break down of Lucio P.'s (JL Audio Founder) of his Mustang GT to check out the insane passive networks we used to create to drive multiple speakers on 1 or 2 amps @ ultra low impedances....

Rob
2004 WRX Wagon


----------



## chad

SublimeZ said:


> here ya go.


That ain't old-skool stud, I bought one NEW in '04!


----------



## TXwrxWagon

http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/MTX_Blue_Thunder_BTA_2100/

this is what I was referring too.... there were BTA-225's, -250's, alimited run of -275's, & the -2100.

Rob
2004 WRX Wagon


----------



## HondAudio

tomtomjr said:


> Pink Floyd Orion amp 1st gen


Hey, KUPD is a Phoenix station! Did Orion used to have headquarters around here? 

Sweet amps back in the day


----------



## -=Jeff=-

HondAudio said:


> Hey, KUPD is a Phoenix station! Did Orion used to have headquarters around here?
> 
> Sweet amps back in the day


When I had my Orion 280 GX(1991) and them my 225 HCCA (1993) the adress I sent them to a couple times for repair was in Tempe AZ..


----------



## ChrisB

-=Jeff=- said:


> When I had my Orion 280 GX(1991) and them my 225 HCCA (1993) the adress I sent them to a couple times for repair was in Tempe AZ..


Wasn't Orion formed by someone who was originally affiliated with Rockford Fosgate? At least that is the rumor that I was always told. Also, prior to the DEI buyout, Orion was based in Arizona.


----------



## imjustjason

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> Wasn't Orion formed by someone who was originally affiliated with Rockford Fosgate? At least that is the rumor that I was always told. Also, prior to the DEI buyout, Orion was based in Arizona.


Orion was on W Julie Dr, PPI was on S McKemey St, and Fosgate was on what else... Fosgate way all in Tempe, AZ. PPI was 3.5 miles from Orion... They are all within 10 miles of each other, Story was that the same three people founded all three of them... Obviously Jim Fosgate founded Rockford Fosgate, I think Richard Lemay founded Orion, he passed away in 92. I don't really know much about PPI, I always considered them and Orion the same, the DIN cables were the same the phantom power accessories were interchangeable. There were a lot of similarities. 

Here is some good reading if you want to learn a little car audio history, talks some about AudioMobile... good stuff. 

http://www.soundsolutionsaudio.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=349


----------



## tomtomjr

imjustjason said:


> I always considered them and Orion the same, the DIN cables were the same the phantom power accessories were interchangeable. There were a lot of similarities.


All Fosgate and Rockford Fosgate (pre-87) has the same DIN connectors. PPI, Orion, Fosgate, and Rockford Fosgate will interchange with the DIN accessories.


----------



## El-Akeem

Some facts about Richard LeMay and the "Big Three" from Phoenix-Tempe area:


----------



## ChrisB

El-Akeem said:


> Some facts about Richard LeMay and the "Big Three" from Phoenix-Tempe area:


Many thanks for posting this article. It now puts to rest some of the urban legends I heard about Orion and Rockford Fosgate. It also provides some insight as to why Orion and Precision Power were so dang similar


----------



## tr0y_audi0

Here is one of mine
Pic was take'n last year or so


----------



## tr0y_audi0

My Zapco's

















Addzest DRX-9255 EXL


----------



## quality_sound

imjustjason said:


> Orion was on W Julie Dr, PPI was on S McKemey St, and Fosgate was on what else... Fosgate way all in Tempe, AZ. PPI was 3.5 miles from Orion... They are all within 10 miles of each other, Story was that the same three people founded all three of them... Obviously Jim Fosgate founded Rockford Fosgate, I think Richard Lemay founded Orion, he passed away in 92. I don't really know much about PPI, I always considered them and Orion the same, the DIN cables were the same the phantom power accessories were interchangeable. There were a lot of similarities.
> 
> Here is some good reading if you want to learn a little car audio history, talks some about AudioMobile... good stuff.
> 
> http://www.soundsolutionsaudio.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=349



I'm pretty sure Jim founded Fosgate and partnered with or bought out by Rockford. I've seen numerous pics of pre-Rockford, Fosgate amps and pre-amps.


----------



## imjustjason

quality_sound said:


> I'm pretty sure Jim founded Fosgate and partnered with or bought out by Rockford. I've seen numerous pics of pre-Rockford, Fosgate amps and pre-amps.


Go back through this thread and look at pics posted by tomtomjr... he has about 50 pre Rockford... Fosgates. The real old school Fosgate.


----------



## El-Akeem

http://www.rockfordcorp.com/companyinfo/rockford.asp


----------



## elvisjer

Just picked this up today, i dont think you really can get anything in better condition. Let the oldschool amp collection begin!


----------



## chijioke penny

elvisjer said:


> Just picked this up today, i dont think you really can get anything in better condition. Let the oldschool amp collection begin!


are you showing off the 70's shirt or amp

J/K nice SS amp


----------



## elvisjer

Hey im an Interior Design Major, i gotz to dress like this! I have to ride that line between insane and genius...otherwise you end up having to only buy Dual brand audio from then on. It was in a textbook i believe. If you ever shop at Tommy Bahama and enjoy the looks of the store, you can thank me


----------



## imjustjason

VSE Quantum FTW!!!! I've got about three of those and two or three Derringer II's... those are from a day when car security was serious. 

I *really* wish they hadn't gone out of business!!


----------



## WRX/Z28

elvisjer said:


> Just picked this up today, i dont think you really can get anything in better condition. Let the oldschool amp collection begin!


The only way for it to be in better condition is... Yep, new in the box with the factory tape uncut. 










I'm a soundstream Addict lately. You can see (2) MC300's there, an MC140, MC245, ClassA100II, (2) D100II, (2) Ref1000s, Ref500sx, (4) Ref300 and (2) Ref200. 



















That's just the Soundstreams. I'll pull out the Zed's next.


----------



## tomtomjr

WRX/Z28 said:


> The only way for it to be in better condition is... Yep, new in the box with the factory tape uncut.


I don't know if that is a good thing or not. I pulled out some Harrisons that have been taped up new in the box for about 12 years. I opened them, and all the chrome was starting to peel. Better off to check what is inside and make sure moisture hasn't gotten to them, or ???


----------



## WRX/Z28

tomtomjr said:


> I don't know if that is a good thing or not. I pulled out some Harrisons that have been taped up new in the box for about 12 years. I opened them, and all the chrome was starting to peel. Better off to check what is inside and make sure moisture hasn't gotten to them, or ???


Notice the other one is opened next to it? Still mint.


----------



## tomtomjr

WRX/Z28 said:


> Notice the other one is opened next to it? Still mint.


Just a suggestion... 
When I opened up the Harrisons, there were 3 mint, one slightly peeled chrome, and one was really peeled. I am guessing the one on with the really peeled chrome somehow got moisture to it. But all 5 were sealed, new in box... Boxes showed no signs of any problems. Unsure if it was moisture, or what happened. Could have just been a bad chrome job from the factory.


----------



## nakamichidenon

Whos got these in a box,sealed?.......


----------



## imjustjason

nakamichidenon said:


> Whos got these in a box,sealed?.......


I love the paint on that SS... did it come that way?


----------



## nakamichidenon

ssssshhhhhhh im waiting for the soundstream junkies to reveal the answer on this one...did it come like this or was it done.....hahahah....well i bought it like this...Truth be told.... now do you have one of these in the box sealed?... y or no....hahah....peace...


----------



## WRX/Z28

nakamichidenon said:


> Whos got these in a box,sealed?.......





imjustjason said:


> I love the paint on that SS... did it come that way?





nakamichidenon said:


> ssssshhhhhhh im waiting for the soundstream junkies to reveal the answer on this one...did it come like this or was it done.....hahahah....well i bought it like this...Truth be told.... now do you have one of these in the box sealed?... y or no....hahah....peace...


I'd say it was painted. If it was original, it would have the soundstream writing on it, no? Cool paint job though... You should be able to tell by removing the bottom plate, unless they took the time to paint the inside too....


----------



## nakamichidenon

Are we civilized now/? Good.... Yes i believe it was painted....missing a screw on each side... very smooth though...from a distance it looks all scratched up from the top..Im not going to bother opening it but you right....i believe it would say mc 300 soundstream blah blah


----------



## WRX/Z28

nakamichidenon said:


> Are we civilized now/? Good.... Yes i believe it was painted....missing a screw on each side... very smooth though...from a distance it looks all scratched up from the top..Im not going to bother opening it but you right....i believe it would say mc 300 soundstream blah blah


Eh... civilized? 

heheheh.....


----------



## CRD

I found more pictures of some of my old car equipment, this was 10 years ago 1997-1998

Splash Neon 604 amp, I don't even know if they were good or not, but they sounded VERY GOOD



















My first in dash monitor, this was when 5.6" LCD monitors cost more than $500 10 years ago, bought this one on parts express. This was connected to a house DVD with a DC/AC converter, Also shown is a Pioneer Head Unit when they came out with OEL display.









OLD uggly Sony HU and the Simpsons playing from a 12v VCR.









Not that old US Acoustics amps bought them in I guess it was 2002-03, these are the only ones that I still have. For Sale too hehe


----------



## fcarpio

Nice shirt there man!!!


----------



## quality_sound

imjustjason said:


> I love the paint on that SS... did it come that way?


Nope. SSs only ever came in blue/teal-ish colors depending on the generation and line.


----------



## tomtomjr

These are a little hard to find new anymore. Would like more. Maybe someone on here will know of a stash in Germany (like the LP stash found recently).


----------



## PimpMySound

Distribution of Zapco in Germany started in the early 90s, I have never seen these old ones here.


----------



## imjustjason

quality_sound said:


> Nope. SSs only ever came in blue/teal-ish colors depending on the generation and line.


That's what I thought. Of course I had never seen those Charles Weiland Orions before either... so I second guessed myself.

That SS looks really good... makes me want to custom paint something!!


----------



## imjustjason

[/QUOTE]

That's awesome!! Hand written serial number FTW!! Now that's OLD SCHOOL!!


----------



## elvisjer

You never know, i may be willing to trade that shirt for the right amps...


----------



## WRX/Z28

elvisjer said:


> You never know, i may be willing to trade that shirt for the right amps...


Yeah, but would you be willing to burn it for free?


----------



## tomtomjr

PimpMySound said:


> Distribution of Zapco in Germany started in the early 90s, I have never seen these old ones here.


Here are some more. Some are older. The 150H and 150L are from the 70's and early 80's. The 151 and 151A's are from the mid 80's to about 1989. Since these pics were taken, I have added a 8 or 9 more to my collection. Will update pics soon.


----------



## tr0y_audi0

tomtomjr said:


> These are a little hard to find new anymore. Would like more. Maybe someone on here will know of a stash in Germany (like the LP stash found recently).


You just have a collection of stuff with a serial number #420?


----------



## lowpoke

Bought this stuff in the early nineties and have never installed it ... all brand new and in mint condition.
MB Quart component set and competition series crossovers:




























Cerwin Vega 15"s



















Alpine 7915E:


----------



## tomtomjr

Took some pictures today. Here is a pic of the current Zapcos that I have. Still can't find 2 of them. Plus some pics of the M&M speakers. All are new, except for one of the 15's. Have some more 15's. Currently looking for M&M tweeters, 6x9 and 8" clear subs. Just in case anyone here has some stashed away somewhere.


----------



## W8 a minute

That 7915 is beautiful. I wish Alpine would go back to that styling.


----------



## imjustjason

W8 a minute said:


> That 7915 is beautiful. I wish Alpine would go back to that styling.


Wouldn't that be awesome!! Those looks with the ipod, Imprint and H701 capabilities... that would be a nice unit!

Those units were classy.


----------



## stevevw

my amplifiers 

steve


----------



## Notloudenuf

Here goes some of mine (sorry if the pics don't show up it's Webshots)

Subs circa '95 or '96 PPI amp PC275 bought in '98 (about to be installed in my new car) Alpine MRV T-757 bought in '00 also to be installed in new car.


My 225 HCCA (I loved that amp)  "friend" took it to "sell" never saw amp or money again.  same subs as above pic.


My first shot at kickpanels. CV 4x6 plates mounted on a board and didn't sound all that bad. Also see the DDDrive Alpine 6.5's in the doors? No one seems to remember those. they had really small magnets (neodymium maybe?) The cone got ripped and i upgraded to Diamond Audio M5's


----------



## Mooble

Notloudenuf said:


> Also see the DDDrive Alpine 6.5's in the doors? No one seems to remember those.



I wouldn't say that...


----------



## Notloudenuf

Mooble said:


> I wouldn't say that...


Nice!


----------



## tomtomjr

Mooble said:


> I wouldn't say that...


I have a few sets of those Alpines. Don't know that much about them. Are they decent sounding? Thought about putting them in my car, but haven't researched or tried them to find out if they were decent or just ok. Very light weight for speakers though. Very small magnets on the mids. Neo maybe?


----------



## Mooble

tomtomjr said:


> I have a few sets of those Alpines. Don't know that much about them. Are they decent sounding? Thought about putting them in my car, but haven't researched or tried them to find out if they were decent or just ok. Very light weight for speakers though. Very small magnets on the mids. Neo maybe?


Yes, they were neo. Very good speakers for the day. They were the previous iteration of the F#1 Status line. The DDDrive subwoofer is legendary as was its cost. Alpine supposedly lost money on every one it sold. Give them a listen, they are very nice.


----------



## tristan20

DDDrive subs were monsters


----------



## Notloudenuf

My DDDrive components were the "budget" version of the technology. I was never really satisfied with their midbass response (I had a crap install too so I'm not blaming the speaker) No deadener, holes in the panel, door panels not sealed up properly, rookie stuff. I liked that they matched the truck.


----------



## Mooble

Mmmm!

http://www.type-rsound.com/type-rsound/ppersonales/usuarios/danielvm/imagenes/DDW-F30A.jpg


----------



## nakamichidenon

lowpoke said:


> Bought this stuff in the early nineties and have never installed it ... all brand new and in mint condition.
> MB Quart component set and competition series crossovers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cerwin Vega 15"s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpine 7915E:


A guy on the sale room is looking for q series quarts.in new condition...If you are looking to get rid of those...... Peace.. Had some in my 500e with par225 in driver door panel ...powered by ppi 480 and then zapco 2.0.... c2k


----------



## lowpoke

Thanks for the heads up nakamichidenon, but I may still use them yet ... I'm just tossing up whether I'm brave enough to try these babies out (hand laid fiberglass horns on Eminence drivers). They're enormous though!

















T


----------



## rezzarect

how bout this mini disc player....sitting in my garage..


----------



## nakamichidenon

Thats not a mini disk player....its a D igital A udio T ape player......rare...... Alpine ,KENWOOD, BLAU,made them also..I had a hot  alpine go thru my hands...ended up giving it away since no one knew wtf it was...hahahaha Those are real rare....who has the dat players..... berlin....tape deck....... pullem out......


----------



## spydertune

*Who likes ADS?*

ADS P40 ~1983 & PS5 variants that followed it until ~1993 -


----------



## nakamichidenon

Who has any of these in the box...mint?..

http://farzeno.club.fr/autodat.htm


----------



## rezzarect

how bout some fosgate crossovers..


----------



## tomtomjr

rezzarect said:


> how bout some fosgate crossovers..
> 
> [


Those crossovers worked great for tweeters back in the late 80's and early 90's.
I used them on lots of different brands of tweeters. Still have about 6 or so of them. Only problem with them was overpowering. They would melt the shrinkwrap off. But would still work fine. Just a little burnt plastic smell.


----------



## tomtomjr

Some more old-school goodies. How many amps have you seen that put out full power at 8-16 ohms? 










NEW IN BOX


----------



## starboy869




----------



## m3gunner

I have a buddy that has a total stash of old school stuff from the early '80s that includes a Sony DTX-10 DAT player. I believe it's still working...

He also has a Nak EC-200, an ADS P120, a pair of ADS CS700s, a Proton amp (the one that was rated at 75 per channel and CSR tested at over 350 per channel for short bursts), an old Infinity 4 channel, yamaha 6" component set, and the old Nakamichi 70 watt per channel amp. I should drop by to see if he want to sell that stuff... 

I should take a few pics of my old MiniDisc stuff and post it up. 




nakamichidenon said:


> Thats not a mini disk player....its a D igital A udio T ape player......rare...... Alpine ,KENWOOD, BLAU,made them also..I had a hot  alpine go thru my hands...ended up giving it away since no one knew wtf it was...hahahaha Those are real rare....who has the dat players..... berlin....tape deck....... pullem out......


----------



## nakamichidenon

hey tomtomjr i had that amp ...in 93=94 but my g&s competition 700 amp sounded louder with 2 rockford pro 12s.... back then,,,and zeus hit harder than the cruise power... i replaced my deltasonic dp 360...with that cruise power... those boston acoustics were the top stuff for a while until the pro 6.o came out and hafler from rockford......good stuff.... 

HeY m3gunner..... if he does you should peel the nak crossover and amp...and that proton....i had the 22x2..good strong little amp... ADS...if he has the pqs.. Yeah a sony dat is on eb y right now.....


tomtomjr said:


> Some more old-school goodies. How many amps have you seen that put out full power at 8-16 ohms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW IN BOX


----------



## tdiantonio

I have got the following...all are for sale...check out my profile


----------



## tr0y_audi0

*Kicker SX100*


----------



## Notloudenuf

Went by my local shop today and there was a Nakamichi PA300II sitting on the bench. No pics though. Looked like an ADS Powerplate shown above.


----------



## The-Big-Beat

WTS said:


> SONY M3'S, COUSTIC DR, HIFONICS ULYSSES, AUTOTEK BTS7600


How much for your M3's?


----------



## intechpower

just a few i've owned


----------



## intechpower

a few more - and i lack photo's of most of my currently installed eqipment.


----------



## tomtomjr

Anyone have some good pics of the old Alphalabs speakers?


----------



## lust4sound

I've seen so many of these amps in local pawn shops in my last 2 years of browsing. I have a much better idea of what to look for as a result of this thread. 

Clearing house.. My list of goodies will be posted soon, tons of Old School gear, all for sale.


----------



## lust4sound

I've seen so many of these amps in local pawn shops in my last 2 years of browsing. I have a much better idea of what to look for as a result of this thread. 

Clearing house.. My list of goodies will be posted soon, tons of Old School gear, all for sale.

For starters, anyone interested in a nice clean Audison LRX5.600?


----------



## lowpoke

Old school DLS Genesis 4 channel Q90x circa 1994:


----------



## Mless5




----------



## Rrrrolla

Mless5 said:


>


Great thread, I used to run Lanzar stuff, till the meltdown...


----------



## lust4sound

Mless5 said:


>


If anyones interested, I can send you a NIB Lanzar Optidrive 6200 for $450 shipped. NIB mint, never installed


----------



## starboy869

when did this become the FS section?


----------



## UA_wrx

*New Purchase- Near Mint PG Reactor*

I just bought this earlier this week. 

Phoenix Gold Reactor with Flight Case, Manuals, and Birthsheets


----------



## lust4sound

starboy869 said:


> when did this become the FS section?


HAHA!! Star, got Arts, want buy?


----------



## starboy869

Am i looking for arts? Not really except for three special ones. However right now I can't fork over the 4k for them. Yeah the verions that rare. Damn I hate being a collector. . Hint: one is a pass limited a1200.2 to match other other pass limited ed. Arts.


----------



## el_bob-o

Have a few more of these in storage now, I can't even remember what I have any more... I'm slowly getting my wife into audio though, so maybe some of it will get used.


----------



## elvisjer

I just picked up a Soundstream Rubicon 555 on craigslist. It's a gorgeous piece of equipment, the stats are just perfect. I really don't have a use for it...yet...but can't get myself to justify selling it, but it might come to that sadly because of college and new unexpected money-sucking requirements (somewhat healthy food and meds). How does an amp like this rate thier stats, about right or are these numbers likley much lower than actual output at a good ~14v.
5 Channel Amplifier
4 x 40W @ 4 ohms (12.5V)
4 x 80W @ 2 ohms (14.4V)
2 x 160W @ 4 ohms bridged (14.4V)
Subwoofer channel:
1 x 150W @ 4 ohms (12.5V)
1 x 250W @ 2 ohms (14.4V)
Fuse: 2 x 30A

Pardon the flipped macbook webcam shot











Also....in case i have to sell her...shes in probaly 7/10 beauty condition but works awesome, what should I ask?


----------



## starboy869

Check out ebay for prices.


----------



## kcdonahue

Here's two Audio Art MS series from their going out of business sell off...


----------



## W8 a minute

Mless5 said:


>


I LOVED those old Lanzar amps. I think Lanzar had some great all around equipment during that time period.


----------



## soundq1

I love this thread!. Really cool.
I'll dig sum stuff out and post it.

Larry


----------



## caohyde

okay... so i'm a old school nut. just read through the whole thing... wait a minute, i think i wet my pants. lol cool gear guys! i wish i had even a tenth of what you guys have.


----------



## lust4sound

Anyone check Epay lately? It should be re-named "Sell your stuff for peanuts."

Anyone in need of gear that has a bit of cash to spend, should capitalize now. People are giving things away. 

I used to buy and sell on Ebay, made a nice profit. Now I can't even give the stuff away. I think I'll just keep buying.

Is this going to be the trend for the next few years, what with the recession and all? Or is it the calm before the Holiday storm?

Buy now, wait 3 weeks then sell?

What do you guys think?


----------



## ChrisB

Actually, I have been burned royally on e-Gay. Three out of THREE old school amp purchases were BAD. The last one was a total hack job and I will NOT buy another old school amp on e-Gay!


----------



## lust4sound

I have so much Old School gear that I was going to list on Epay, was hoping to reap a nice chunk of change. Anyone check Epay lately? It should be re-named "Sell your stuff for peanuts." I will NOT be selling anything on there at this time..

Anyone in need of gear that has a bit of cash to spend, should capitalize now. People are giving things away over there. 

I used to buy and sell on Ebay, made a nice profit. Now I can't even give the stuff away. I think I'll just keep buying.

Is this going to be the trend for the next few years, what with the recession and all? Or is it the calm before the Holiday storm?

Buy now, wait 3 weeks then sell?

What do you guys think?

BTW, check the classifieds section in here. I am looking to sell/trade lot's of good quality Old School amps in exchange for processing, EQ's, mids and tweets. Anyone interested in trading up some gear, look me up..

Eggz.


----------



## W8 a minute

lust4sound said:


> I have so much Old School gear that I was going to list on Epay, was hoping to reap a nice chunk of change. Anyone check Epay lately? It should be re-named "Sell your stuff for peanuts." I will NOT be selling anything on there at this time..


I remember when eBay was like a garage sale and you could find good bargains. Then came all the people looking to make a profit and eBay went to ****. The obvious schill bidding and seeing the same equipment bought and sold over and over, each time at a higher price drove away most of the real buyers. You would see an amp sell and the next week it was relisted by the winning bidder of the previous auction but this time at a higher price. Old school was hot for awhile because it was nice to pick up the equipment you once loved at a decent price. But greed killed it and just like the housing market that bubble has busted. It might come back but it's hard to say when. The recent gas scare and job loss made many people rethink their priorities permanently. No reason to put a stereo in a car you can barely afford to drive.


----------



## starboy869

Plus it's just before christmas and nothing is selling for a decent price. I have some stuff to sell but I'm going wait til spring.


----------



## imjustjason

I've got some killer deals on stuff off eBay lately, things that had been selling for twice what I am paying for them now a year ago... Hopefully the world won't fall completely apart and I have to sell them for half of what I payed for them...


----------



## lust4sound

starboy869 said:


> Plus it's just before christmas and nothing is selling for a decent price. I have some stuff to sell but I'm going wait til spring.


I always found that in late Nov, early Dec, stuff sold for good money on Ebay. Methinks it won't be the same this year.

I think I'll list what I have in the hopes that people in here will have what I need, can work out trades that will prove mutually beneficial.

I have nice amps, among other things, will trade for processors, mids and highs, subs.

I have a pair of JL Audio 12W7's, looking for something equivalent or better to match my amps. As it stands, the JL's are sort of a mismatch for the amplification that I have.

Anyone have 4 killer 10's to trade for amps? SQL types, serious excursion, work well in sealed or vented, Dual 2 ohm VC's, low FS, with 1000 RMS capability each?


----------



## TXwrxWagon

I've got a WANT to FIND request:

An original Blitz-Safe, motorized steel case. Single DIN, preferrably one with the door that folds DOWN.. but up can work (no they can't just be installed upside down without mods).

If anyone knows of one, PM me!

Rob


----------



## kh971

badlieu said:


> All I have is this guy -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/Hafler_MSE88tn/[/QUOTE
> 
> Man that is getting old, wish I could find some of my old original punch pictures with M&M Godfather Subwoofers.


----------



## HondAudio

Speaking of Phoenix Gold, what was the model number/name of that device they had that could turn on 10 processors with a delay between each one?


----------



## jearhart

here are my studios.


----------



## baggedbirds

jearhart said:


> here are my studios.



Two 500's -Wow.

Is that a 300x that doesn't have the lable on it?

Mine


----------



## starboy869

I would love to get my hands on an old coustic 160u. I have the 162u, 360u, & 460u however the 160u was my first.


----------



## starboy869

Not the greatest picture, but some of my stuff.

In the back 

PPI ProArt 100, a1200.2 shell (minty fresh)

2nd from the rear

DEQ 230 shroud, DEQ 230 (NIB), ACM Noise gate (NIB), My POS PPI ProArt 100

3rd from the rear

DEQ 230 & shroud (w/o the box), FRX 456 shroud (frx on the way), EPX 223 & shroud, Ax400 shell (custom links in the future)

Front Row

PMQ 210 (dead channel), 3", 1", 3" spacers, and my A200.2 (factory watercooled), and a Dead A200 (friggin ebay)

and now for something a little imported










PPI PASS Limited Editions which I never can get a decent picture of 

A600.2 (old store stock BINB), A600.2

A600.2 shell, A300.2 

BTW These hate water and will ruin the finish. I found out the hard way.


----------



## imjustjason

starboy869 said:


> BTW These hate water and will ruin the finish. I found out the hard way.


Those gold ones are sweet!!


----------



## HondAudio

starboy869 said:


>


You wanna sell any of that?


----------



## starboy869

What are you looking for? Some of that stuff I might be willing to let go.


----------



## HondAudio

starboy869 said:


> What are you looking for? Some of that stuff I might be willing to let go.


I'm kinda interested in those 3" spacers. I might not have to use as much TechFlex


----------



## Buh Jet SQ-111

man that polished ref blew my mind until i saw the a/d/s/ sub! my r12s just went into the back room and blew it's brains out, hahahah


----------



## starboy869

HondAudio said:


> I'm kinda interested in those 3" spacers. I might not have to use as much TechFlex


The spacers could be for sale except the 1". Since I'm going the PASS route it would be a shame to sandblast fairly mint spacers.

I'll send you a pm

pm


----------



## smgreen20

HondAudio said:


> Speaking of Phoenix Gold, what was the model number/name of that device they had that could turn on 10 processors with a delay between each one?


The DD10 for the 10
and the DD5 for the 5


----------



## cyber5-0

I'm building an old school system. You interested in selling any of the PPI amps? PM me if so! Thanks!!!



starboy869 said:


> Not the greatest picture, but some of my stuff.
> 
> In the back
> 
> PPI ProArt 100, a1200.2 shell (minty fresh)
> 
> 2nd from the rear
> 
> DEQ 230 shroud, DEQ 230 (NIB), ACM Noise gate (NIB), My POS PPI ProArt 100
> 
> 3rd from the rear
> 
> DEQ 230 & shroud (w/o the box), FRX 456 shroud (frx on the way), EPX 223 & shroud, Ax400 shell (custom links in the future)
> 
> Front Row
> 
> PMQ 210 (dead channel), 3", 1", 3" spacers, and my A200.2 (factory watercooled), and a Dead A200 (friggin ebay)
> 
> and now for something a little imported
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PPI PASS Limited Editions which I never can get a decent picture of
> 
> A600.2 (old store stock BINB), A600.2
> 
> A600.2 shell, A300.2
> 
> BTW These hate water and will ruin the finish. I found out the hard way.


----------



## syd-monster

bump... 


for my fav thread on DIY


----------



## murphman

*OS Furi goodness.....*

Here's my cntribution- Front Stage Amps- there are a total of 8 in the collection- will get the rest out of storage- 1-hq2100,3hq2200,2ha2300,2ha2500.These amps still outdo 90% of what we play with today imho. lol


----------



## Cryptic1911

not as oldschool as alot of this other stuff, but here's my arc audio amps from ~1999. two cxl-2100's and a cxl-2500

still have all 3.. anyone want to buy them?


----------



## evo9

I use to have these. Sold them over 3 years ago.


----------



## circa40

I have been cleaning out my GF's closet and found whats left of my stash....

Most have seen the day of light in years. 

Most of the stuff in those USPS boxes are PG MS or M amps.  









MPS2500










A lot install stuff and some old Zapco amps









*ORIGINAL Nickel plated MS1000* :rockon:


----------



## lowpoke

A little more old school Phoenix Gold goodness, sitting on my office floor at present, waiting to be installed in my daily driver:


----------



## Knobby Digital

starboy869 said:


>


Can I say that this is the most gankster **** I have ever seen? -Dora the Explorer and all.

If I can find a pair of balls under my skirt, I'm gonna be buying an '78-89 911 this year and this is exactly what I want to put in the front trunk.

Good lord.


----------



## starboy869

yeah I used my 3yr old daughters bed for some picture taking. I wished these PASS where much better with my camera for photos.


----------



## The-Big-Beat

US AMPS PT-800  CLASS T (said to have same characteristics of Class A with benefits of Class D but capable of full range) Tripath (maker of Class T) went bankrupt. Chips are nolonger made.
This amp will do 800 watts at 4 mono or 8 ohms mono all day long no heat no stress to your battery! Or 400x2 at 4 ohms/250x2 at 8 ohms. This is the version that CAN do 4ohms mono. Others could not. 






The chip is custom painted gold. Still has plastic on the Plexi bottom. Takes upto 10 volts to the RCa's. Has variable 24db sub crossover with subsonic filter. Both can be switched off. One of very few with the US Amps logo NOT painted but bonded to the top of the amp using a metal logo. This amp is bad AZZ! Rare and very saught after................


----------



## Blu

My first amps: Denon DCA 3500's (circa 1987)



No longer have the old Denon pull out cassette player that was part of that system...

And the Denon DCE 2155 1/2 DIN E/Q that was a later system upgrade:

 

Alpine 7903 Pull out CD Tuner:



And of course, the pre-requisite carry bag:




More to come...


----------



## Blu

part 2.

A sweet pair of Soundstream Exact 12's - one of which was use in my last install a few years back, the other (on left) is minty fresh and never seen power!





Wave Mod Aperiodic Membranes and Wave Brain:


----------



## Blu

and lastly, my collection of MTX Thunder (Black Gold) amplifiers:




Cheers!


----------



## jpar247

wow that some old school stuff!


----------



## tr0y_audi0

Nice we installed some Denon's like that for a customer


----------



## quality_sound

Damn...I'd LOVE to run some Exacts again. Phenomenal subs.


----------



## marko

here's my beloved hifonics viii collection, some of it is actually going to get used at last!! also recently added a nib box callisto


----------



## darkhart

Blu said:


> part 2.
> 
> A sweet pair of Soundstream Exact 12's - one of which was use in my last install a few years back, the other (on left) is minty fresh and never seen power!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wave Mod Aperiodic Membranes and Wave Brain:


You sir broke out the Wave Mod's.....I didn't think anyone even remembered them.....you are king....


----------



## tristan20

darkhart said:


> You sir broke out the Wave Mod's.....I didn't think anyone even remembered them.....you are king....



I remember them, infact I also have a pair. For my IDQ 15s


----------



## ChrisB

I just picked one of these up yesterday:


















As far as I know, that is the LAST unit of its kind in existence.

How does it work you ask? Build your subwoofer enclosure so that it resonates @ 70 Hz then this little unit works its magic by comparing input to output to ensure that you have low frequency extension down to 20 Hz! It can be used with cheap junk subwoofers and still sound GREAT! The only downside is it works best with an Orion 280 GX even though it was tweaked to work with my 250 SX.

In addition to being a motion control unit for the subwoofer, it is also a bridging module and an electronic crossover. I had to order a MIDI cable though because I don't know where I put mine. Regardless, I may end up using this as part of a stealth install in my girlfriend's Mazda tribute!


----------



## moochie

nice stuff


----------



## chad

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> How does it work you ask? Build your subwoofer enclosure so that it resonates @ 70 Hz then this little unit works its magic by comparing input to output to ensure that you have low frequency extension down to 20 Hz! It can be used with cheap junk subwoofers and still sound GREAT! The only downside is it works best with an Orion 280 GX even though it was tweaked to work with my 250 SX.


It's not closed loop mang, and remember some MIDI cables are not wired on all 5 pins because all 5 are not needed in one-way serial data travel.


----------



## ChrisB

chad said:


> It's not closed loop mang, and remember some MIDI cables are not wired on all 5 pins because all 5 are not needed in one-way serial data travel.


Yeah I remembered that AFTER I ordered one.... I may be ordering connectors and making my own before all is said and done


----------



## drwoodhurst

A good old classic. I used to have this one as one of my first


----------



## chad

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> Yeah I remembered that AFTER I ordered one.... I may be ordering connectors and making my own before all is said and done


I make them out of quad mic cable for stage use and they hold up very well.


----------



## Mooble

I wouldn't really show this off, but I think it's kinda neat. I bought it for $5 on ebay. It's a made-in-Japan Concord HPA 45 from 1984. I'm interested to hear the dynamic compliance in action. Supposedly it will smooth out the frequency response. We'll see...


----------



## Spasticteapot

Pfah! You call that old-school?

eBay Motors: Old Vintage 1940's 1946 1947 1948 Chevrolet Car Radio (item 110332394745 end time Jan-07-09 17:15:00 PST)

I've always wondered if you could turn one of these into a battery-powered all-tube guitar amp.


----------



## Mooble

Spasticteapot said:


> Pfah! You call that old-school?
> 
> eBay Motors: Old Vintage 1940's 1946 1947 1948 Chevrolet Car Radio (item 110332394745 end time Jan-07-09 17:15:00 PST)
> 
> I've always wondered if you could turn one of these into a battery-powered all-tube guitar amp.


Damn! That thing is probably all toobz too! I wonder what the output on that is. probably 5w.


----------



## ChrisB

Mooble said:


> Damn! That thing is probably all toobz too! I wonder what the output on that is. probably 5w.


Old school, true Class A


----------



## DaleCarter

My stuff isn't all that cool, but it is definitely old

PPI Art 300.2's for my pending install with the Quart mid and tweets (one pair only of course) active with the eventual addiion of a real midbass driver up front.

Quart QM130 mids, QM19HX tweets (the big ones) and unknown small tweets. 

Infinity Kappa CS4II mids and Polycell II tweets.

Sony Mobile ES cassette HU w/joystick and wireles remote with two 10 disc changers in storage so no pics on those.

I will upgrade the drivers eventually, but I doubt I will ever sell the PPI's, probably by a xxx.4 when I go to 4-way active.


----------



## emrliquidlife

DaleCarter said:


> My stuff isn't all that cool, but it is definitely old
> 
> PPI Art 300.2's for my pending install with the Quart mid and tweets (one pair only of course) active with the eventual addiion of a real midbass driver up front.
> 
> Quart QM130 mids, QM19HX tweets (the big ones) and unknown small tweets.
> 
> Infinity Kappa CS4II mids and Polycell II tweets.
> 
> Sony Mobile ES cassette HU w/joystick and wireles remote with two 10 disc changers in storage so no pics on those.
> 
> I will upgrade the drivers eventually, but I doubt I will ever sell the PPI's, probably by a xxx.4 when I go to 4-way active.


The QM19HX tweets...were did they fall in the range of MB Quart's gear?

I have a pair of these. I'm wondering what I should do with them.

Ed


----------



## DaleCarter

My recollection is that the QM19HX was the top tweeter but that was 1992.

Many people hate them, I happen to like them but they need to be off axis and properly adjusted.


I would love if someone could fill me in on the smaller (and newer) Quart tweets. I don't know their age and they have no model numbers.


----------



## King Nothing

Blu said:


> and lastly, my collection of MTX Thunder (Black Gold) amplifiers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


I want these LOL. I traded away (2)2150x a 275x and a 1500dx and I want them back


----------



## Blu

King Nothing said:


> I want these LOL. I traded away (2)2150x a 275x and a 1500dx and I want them back


I hear ya!

I'm really partial to this series of MTX amps... I love the looks (simple) and they have performed really well for me. 
I'd love to get my hands on a 4200x or 4300x (especially if they were in mint condition!) but for now, any further additions to the collection are on hold. 

Sorry to say, I'm not looking to part with any of them.

Cheers!


----------



## emrliquidlife

DaleCarter said:


> My recollection is that the QM19HX was the top tweeter but that was 1992.
> 
> Many people hate them, I happen to like them but they need to be off axis and properly adjusted.
> 
> 
> I would love if someone could fill me in on the smaller (and newer) Quart tweets. I don't know their age and they have no model numbers.


What numbers are on the back? I have about four different sets of Quart tweeters, maybe I can match them up. Three are from the 90s.

Ed


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

My master plan is complete... I hope.... 



















Both LP100's modded... All are about to receive new gold terminals like the DPS.. 










All will be color matched to the car.. so nicks and skuffs don't matter...


----------



## starboy869

I was going through some pictures on my computer and I found this.

Not every day you find an amp you could almost shave with.  That was taken with my old sony k790a cell. Not too bad for 3.2MP on a cell.


----------



## DaleCarter

emrliquidlife said:


> What numbers are on the back? I have about four different sets of Quart tweeters, maybe I can match them up. Three are from the 90s.
> 
> Ed



I will have them out this weekend and look for numbers.

Thanks for the offer.


----------



## WRX/Z28

I've seen pics like this of Art Series. Who else has one of Zed amps? ESX and ZED series in particular?


----------



## ollschool

I seem to remember a couple of those??? Where are the mounting feet.. Sweet.....


----------



## PPI_GUY

I'm new and just wanted to say that this has to be one of the absolute best threads on old school stuff I have ever found! Loved those install pics...took me back to the 80's and early 90's when I used to compete. My first system was 4x10" Kicker Free-airs in a '79 Trans Am, 2 Power Plates (1 in each door) with a tweet up high behind the "screamin' chicken" emblem near the door latch. All powered by 2 Rockford Punch 45's.

Current collection...

Orion Concept 97.1 (looking for a manual for it)
2 Orion HCCA 250r's
2 MTX Terminator MTA-250's (red)
2 MTX Terminator MTA-225's (red)
PPI 2150M
PPI 2050M
Special Edition 250 (made by PPI...looking for others)
Sherwood AX-6275 (for sale)
Rockford Fosgate Punch 30
Crossfire CFA-302
2 Crossfire CFA-202's
Profile Baja 440 

Looking for any old PPI Pro Mos amps(not Pro Art) in BLACK.


----------



## redlineobsessor

oh dang!!!


----------



## lovenlife




----------



## imjustjason

What's that last one... I know it's two... but what brand?


----------



## n_olympios

Audison VR's.


----------



## imjustjason

n_olympios said:


> Audison VR's.


Are those the ones that have a woodgrain looking badge in the center where those are grey? Which would explain why they don't look familiar.


----------



## n_olympios

I may be mistaken (it won't be a first) but although most were sold with the woodgrain slice, I think it was not the only option.


----------



## imjustjason

n_olympios said:


> I may be mistaken (*it won't be a first*) but although most were sold with the woodgrain slice, I think it was not the only option.


Me neither man!! Me neither. 

At least I know what they are now... that was bothering me.


----------



## lovenlife

Actually I bought these off Scott Buwalda and he had painted them for install of his. I actually kind of liked the black and have left them.


----------



## PPI_GUY

HondAudio said:


> Hey, KUPD is a Phoenix station! Did Orion used to have headquarters around here?
> 
> Sweet amps back in the day



TomTom, any idea what kind of specs the "Pink Floyd" amp has? Surely it isn't a HCCA amp. Possibly a GT or GX?
Very cool though.


----------



## mdnate_813

Ive got an old school Set of Components for sale....Never even Used! Still in Original BOX Email me @ [email protected] if your interested!!
Diamond Audio/Eton Hex Series S600.20!
Also, have a Slightly Used Rockford Fosgate Epx2 Symmetry!!
and a Stinger Accumatch SAM-1200 New, Never used!
Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## quality_sound

1) Sooooooo not the right forum for that.
2) You're WAY under the required post count to even be able to sell in the classifieds.
3) Good looking gear. :thumbup:


----------



## ClinesSelect

I have a bunch of other stuff but need to find the pics.




















I made some plexi bottoms for them.












I have a pair of these.


----------



## quality_sound

smgreen20 said:


> Half way down this page, look for Tristan20's pics. PG out the @$$
> 
> Phoenix Gold Phorum // View topic - Let's see your stash


So I'm only just getting around to looking at this thread now, but HOLY **** TRISTAN!!! I'd trade both of my kids for EITHER collection! 

Your PG collection looks like it has 2 Frankamp'nsteins, a Bandit?, 2 Reactors, an Octane (remember the contest to name that one?), a Route 66 in white (I don't even remember PM making it in white), and do I spy an M100, an M44, an M50 and an M25??

Great...googly moogly...


----------



## tomtomjr

PPI_GUY said:


> TomTom, any idea what kind of specs the "Pink Floyd" amp has? Surely it isn't a HCCA amp. Possibly a GT or GX?
> Very cool though.


Here you go. 220GX and a Pink Floyd opened up side by side. My black 220gx has a burnt cap, but looks close to it. Some components are different in the Pink amp vs the 220gx. Overall about the same, but slightly different. Maybe it goes to 1 ohm like the 225hcca. Not sure...
PLUS here are some pics of my Zapco eq combo Facing and a Serial #6 US Amps that I am trying to find info on. Anyone seen either one of these before? Looking for info on them...


----------



## jeepinbeav

damn all nice stuff i am new to the forum and seeing all thse brouhgt back fond memeories had to get me a beer from th fridge


----------



## noop

WOW! some nice old school stuff... I know I am new to posting here, but I was checking this thread out and had to post... I feel like crap for selling my BNIB PPI 21400.2 6600.2 and 4800.2. Sold them on ebay, I had an emergency and had to get rid of a lot of things at the moment, I wish I could have those back though. (some might not think they were that old school, to me they were.)


----------



## PPI_GUY

tomtomjr said:


> Here you go. 220GX and a Pink Floyd opened up side by side. My black 220gx has a burnt cap, but looks close to it. Some components are different in the Pink amp vs the 220gx. Overall about the same, but slightly different. Maybe it goes to 1 ohm like the 225hcca. Not sure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, certainly looks like a 220GX. Very cool too. Thanks for opening it up for the comparison.
> I'd be willing to bet it was one-off that Orion did as a promotional prize for the radio station.
> I just love the weird, obscure and rare stuff that some of you guys have. Not to mention the sheer size of some of these collections.


----------



## Kerpal

Hi all, new member here. Some very nice stuff shown in this thread! I bought an older Acura back in 2002 with a pretty nice old school system in it including Soundstream Reference 300 and 500 amps, original Kicker Comp subs (4 10's) and 2 sets of MB Quart Reference components, one of which is still working great in my current vehicle.

I stupidly traded the Reference 500 for a mediocre MTX amplifier not long after buying the car when it stopped working. My friend seemed to jump at the chance to get ahold of it and at the time I couldn't figure out why he wanted an old broken amp. I'm sure it was probably something easy to fix. Now my Reference 300 is putting out a lot of noise on the left channel although the right channel still works fine. I'd like to find someone to take a look at it and see if it can be repaired for a reasonable cost because they're still great amps IMO...


----------



## PPI_GUY

Here is a couple I sold a few months ago on Ebay. I kinda wish i had kept them. They have since sold again on Ebay! PPI 1st Gen Professional Series 2050's. Before they became Pro Mos 50's and received all the funky graphics on the white versions.


----------



## Robb

Just installed my alpine 7909 after being repaired !

Sounds amazing ! I Havent heard anything this clean in car audio ever !! 
Even the installer was impressed , and hes been doing car audio for 20+ years...

Here's some pics and a video !

Raw unedited video:
YouTube - Alpine 7909 cd car player


























[/u]


----------



## Blu

Nice!


----------



## Scooter-Man

Robb said:


> Just installed my alpine 7909 after being repaired !
> 
> Sounds amazing ! I Havent heard anything this clean in car audio ever !!
> Even the installer was impressed , and hes been doing car audio for 20+ years...
> 
> Here's some pics and a video !
> 
> Raw unedited video:
> YouTube - Alpine 7909 cd car player


I use to have a pull out, tape version of that Alpine. Even had the CD changer control built in, forgot the model number. I believe I changed that out for the Clarion Pro Audio 6770 (all RCA outputs, no power outputs) that is shown several posts earlier.

Need to take pictures of the Techniques M-280 amp that I have..

Late!


----------



## quality_sound

You had a 7618. I had one as well. Oddly, I replaced it with a 6770 too. I think my brother still has it.


----------



## prkal8er

That 7909 is awesome and my first deck was an Alpine cassette player. Journey is also awesome.


----------



## Robb

prkal8er said:


> That 7909 is awesome and my first deck was an Alpine cassette player. Journey is also awesome.


indeed


----------



## SSCustoms

Truly a great thread with some amazing equipment!!! A lot of these pics bring back fond memories!


----------



## SUX 2BU

Man, I thought for sure I would have replied to this already but I guess I didn’t. Bar none, this is the BEST thread, in ANY forum, I have yet to see!! I’m an old skool fanatic having started my interest in car audio right when it started getting interesting in the late 80s when I was around 13 or so. My older brother was into it too and was installing for friends and then for customers in our small Canadian prairie city of about 20,000. This stuff brings back of a lot of fond memories for what I consider was the ‘golden age’ of car audio (before video, cheap amps, overbuilt subs and SPL took over).

Here is my current collection which consists mostly of Rockford and Alpine gear:

Altec Lansing ALC-20 (I like to call it the 'mixing board'

Alpine 3545 x 2 (my ultimate favorite amp ever; I wanted one of these SO BAD back when they were new and $1500 each. Now 20 years later I can afford them…..sorta!)
Alpine 3539 x 3 - 150x2 amp
Alpine 3525 x 3 - 60x2 amp (just found these in a box yesterday; forgot I had them!)
Alpine 3523 – 40x2 amp
Alpine 3656 – electronic 4-way and 2-way xover
Alpine 3401 – parametric 7 band eq; matches size and look to 3656
Alpine 7930 CD receiver (my newest Alpine piece; bought new in 1996)
Alpine 3348 Japan-only market electronic DIN-size EQ with spectrum display
Alpine 6012 (new) - ‘reference’ 12” sub. This was the one made by Gauss
Alpine 6013EX – 10” sub
Alpine 3617 (new) – DIN-size DSP unit
Alpine 8080 x 2 – top-end alarm
Alpine 8401 (NIB) – LCD 4-buttom 8080 alarm remote
Alpine 8322 x 2 – digital motion sensor
Alpine 8341 – power window module
Alpine 8305 – keypad for 8080 alarm
Alpine 7288 – mint condition, pullout changer-control cassette deck

Rockford DSM 4080 amp
Rockford Power300 (circa 1988) amp
Rockford DSM 100ix amp
Rockford FNQ tweets
Rockford RFA-64 x 2 Audiophile-series 6.5” midbass
Rockford Splitz tweets
Rockford PWR-44 Power-series 4” mids

Canton Pullman RS 4” mids x 2
Canton Pullman RS tweets x 2

Blues 10” sub x 2

AC ESP-2
AC ESP-3
AC Epicenter

Clarion DRX-9255

Pioneer Premier P630 (my last new car audio purchase in 2002 after my Punch XLC 15” sub and DSM 40i amp were stolen  )

Concept CCA-752 x 2 (my last new car audio purchase in 2002)

MTX Thunderpro DVC 8

I agree about the Alpine styling of that like the 7915 that was pictured, or anything from around 1988-1992, when their decks still had 6 frosted ‘chiclet’ buttons, black faces, a volume knob and a display that had either green illumination or the even-classier look of the vacuum fluorescent displays of the 7800/7801 (my first deck)/7909. Those were beautiful.

Some notables I’ve seen in this BEST EVARRRRRR!!!!111!!1!!! thread is

-	wicked cool ADS subs. Never seen those before. Those are seriously beefy looking
-	classic 1st-generation Punch series subs, including a shot of a pair of Pro Series in a Camaro with a chromed Power 1000 amp. The 1st-gen ones had “the punch” and no diamond R logo even though the 2nd-gen ones were my favorite (my first pair of subs I owned were these Punch 12s (SP-412) that my mom bought me new for Christmas 1992)
-	old skool install pics posted by Zierbox. Thank you man! And for the love of Pete, PLEASE POST MORE! I know it’s a pain to scan old film pictures but it’s sooooooo coooooooool
-	all of the old RF and Fosgate gear. Just so darn cool
-	the insane amount of Zapco and PPI stuff that people are holding on to
-	the framed Outlaw amp on the wall. That is too cool
-	1-st gen Kicker Competition subs with the gold outline lettering
-	The complex wood baffle construction inside that Astro van. Impressive!
-	One of the iterations of Wayne Harris’ Terminator hearse
-	Anything by Blade, except maybe for the Grenade stuff, is always cool to see
-	That Erath thing is trippy
-	Fan-cooled Orion amps and Route 66’s are cool


Nobody has any pics of that huge Sony XM200R amp? There are 2 of them in the Vancouver area. Absolutely beautiful amp. And absolutely huge!

Surprised at the relative lack of old Alpine gear. That stuff is my favorite. The ‘peak’ years of classic Alpine gear in my opinion was right around 1989-1990.

VSE Quantums are totally cool. Never see those anymore. Anybody ever use or install an Invisibeam alarm? We had a few up here that my brother installed. They even had a ‘rapping’ version LOL

Something I’ve never seen yet besides in the brochure that I remember new at the time, was the Linear Power servo sub system. They had a setup of both 4 8’s or 2 12’s. No one has ever seen, sold or used one before? Wonder how many were actually made. Alphasonik also had a servo system around then. 

And not one original RF Symmetry system? Tomtomjr, you don’t have one of these? There was a complete system on Ebay a few years ago. Came with both the pre-amp box and the amp box. NIB if I remember correctly.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Here's a link to my cardomain page with various pages of old skool goodness:
http://www.cardomain.com/id/sux2bu99

Here's some pics of the gear I have:

This was abandoned at a electronics repair shop









Can you believe I found this at a Liquidation World?









I'm installing this soon, solely for the spectrum display. The RCA outputs will not be connected:









I traded an Alpine 6015CX (McCauley) sub for this straight across:









If yer goin' active and analog, this is the way to do it!

















One of 2 of my big black beasts. To be installed fairly soon:









Two of the 3 other amps that are going in too. Alpine 3539. These are what I call Alpines version of a BBQ amp. To me, these were the best looking amps Alpine ever made, besides the 3545. You can see the 6012 sub too. They were all available at the same time around 1989.


----------



## tristan20

Here you go man
I had 3 sold them though, monsters man! The pics doesnt do it justice. 50 plus pounds of amp


----------



## Mooble

tristan20 said:


> Here you go man
> I had 3 sold them though, monsters man! The pics doesnt do it justice. 50 plus pounds of amp


Another amp I'd love to get my hands on. I'd need to replace my rear seatback to fit it in my car though.


----------



## imjustjason

SUX 2BU said:


> I'm installing this soon, solely for the spectrum display. The RCA outputs will not be connected:


I have got to get one of those!! That's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## SUX 2BU

Yeah I bought it on Ebay over 5 years ago and I've never seen one again. I sure hope it works! I went through my storage and boxes yesterday looking for my stuff for my install and that was the only thing I haven't found yet.....


----------



## SSCustoms

SUX 2BU said:


> One of 2 of my big black beasts. To be installed fairly soon:


The 3545 was as beast! I had a customer pick one up at a local pawn shop several years ago. It was cosmetically challenged, but it sure sounded good!!!


----------



## SUX 2BU

Yeah so were the ones that I bought. Here is what it started out as:









It had a thick coat of paint on it. It took me a while to sand right down to the aluminum but I did. Then I put a few coats of filler primer on it to get that texture, then put on Krylon semi-flat black. Turned out awesome.


----------



## Blu

^^^ Nicely done sir... nicely done!

:thumbsup:


----------



## SSCustoms

SUX 2BU said:


> Yeah so were the ones that I bought. Here is what it started out as:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had a thick coat of paint on it. It took me a while to sand right down to the aluminum but I did. Then I put a few coats of filler primer on it to get that texture, then put on Krylon semi-flat black. Turned out awesome.


The before pic looks similar to the one I installed. You did a nice job with the refinishing! :thumbsup:


----------



## SUX 2BU

tristan20 said:


> Here you go man
> I had 3 sold them though, monsters man! The pics doesnt do it justice. 50 plus pounds of amp
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> THREE?  Man, how could you let those go? Such monsters. Probably the biggest footprint amp I know of. Some surfboard amps like the Collossus or AMP-560 were longer but width x length that thing is gigantic.


----------



## daywalker

I have a few:


----------



## tomtomjr

Here is another rare old-school setup. Just got in the last piece today. It is a 5 channel amp. Might be the first 5 channel amp for a car made. Early Marantz 750P (power supply) and FIVE 750A amps. I think they are from 1986. I was going to sell them, but found the 5th piece. And it was new/unused/unmounted too. Thanks Tristan and Andrew. So I will keep them now... All pieces are New, unused, unmounted. But the weird thing is that the Marantz tag is gone off of all of them. Guessing it is some type of import issue, or they just used cheap glue on the tag. On the bench, they are in the top 1% of all the amps I have in sound quality. Super clear on the mids.


----------



## King Nothing

so thats a power supply in the middle that powers 5 monoblock amps?


----------



## tomtomjr

King Nothing said:


> so thats a power supply in the middle that powers 5 monoblock amps?


Yes, it is. Kind of like the Zapco 150 and 151 amps. BUT this does 5 mono amps, and the Zapco powers 1 or 2 amps. I think Phase Linear had one that was separate PS from the amp too. And a few others that I can't think of right now...

AMPS
http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tomtomjr/CAR AUDIO/Zap-amp1.jpg
POWER SUPPLIES
http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tomtomjr/CAR AUDIO/Zap-amp2.jpg
ENERGY STORAGE MODULES (caps) -
http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tomtomjr/CAR AUDIO/Zap-amp3.jpg


----------



## PureDynamics

circa40 said:


> I have been cleaning out my GF's closet and found whats left of my stash....
> 
> Most have seen the day of light in years.
> 
> Most of the stuff in those USPS boxes are PG MS or M amps.


Thats what I call ART.. You gave me some ideas..


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ That looks so cool. A Route 66 would complement that collection nicely.


Tomtomjr, how come you don't have an original Symmetry system?


----------



## Focalaudio

Any of you guys wanna sell your SS amps?

Thanks,
Jayson


----------



## WRX/Z28

Focalaudio said:


> Any of you guys wanna sell your SS amps?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jayson


What are you looking for? PM me.


----------



## TXwrxWagon

ok.. well I will share a few things.... some ZED's goodness.... its about 1/2 the stash

Coustic RTA-33 & the original brochure

& some literature... '98-99 IASCA rule book, '95 USAC rule book, & '86-89 retail buyer's guides.... I have the first/Premier issues of Car Audio, Car Stereo Review, Auto Sound & Security in another box I haven't gotten too yet....

More to follow when I find them... got some old Orion DIN processors & PPI stuff... 

Rob


----------



## tomtomjr

cajunner said:


> very nice!
> oh, and thanks for getting me the sentimental old school favorite eq of my coming up years...
> 
> you should post a pic if you have one, I'm not set up yet to post pics, for everyone reading it's the 3015, by Alpine.


Glad you like it. I like the Alpine eq's and have a pretty good collection of them. Mainly the 1/2 DIN, and whatever size you want to call the earlier ones. Odd-sized maybe? . Took awhile to find that 3015, and I was well rewarded for the effort. I appreciate it...



SUX 2BU said:


> ^
> Tomtomjr, how come you don't have an original Symmetry system?


Had to draw the line somewhere. I collected every amp from 73 to 93. Then all the eq's. No Gavotte, or Symmetry. Quit collecting the RF speakers, and sold them off. After a while it all takes up ALOT of room. So, I just stick with the amps and eq's on RF old gear. Just don't have room for much more...


----------



## HondAudio

Robb said:


> Just installed my alpine 7909 after being repaired !
> 
> Sounds amazing ! I Havent heard anything this clean in car audio ever !!
> Even the installer was impressed , and hes been doing car audio for 20+ years...
> 
> Here's some pics and a video !
> 
> Raw unedited video:
> YouTube - Alpine 7909 cd car player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/u]


That center console looks suspiciously familiar  88-91 Civic hatchback?


----------



## Focalaudio

WRX/Z28 said:


> What are you looking for? PM me.


I could use a few of those.  PM sent.


----------



## Robb

HondAudio said:


> That center console looks suspiciously familiar  88-91 Civic hatchback?


yes, you can see pics of my cars here:

http://www.cardomain.com/id/RobCrx


----------



## imjustjason

I've got a Symmetry. EPX-2 with the 28 band eq.


----------



## tomtomjr

cajunner said:


> did you see the specs on ampguts on that Marantz system, tomtomjr?
> 
> no wonder that thing sounds the way it does, it's like a luxman or an H/K with that 120k on the topend response...


I looked at ampguts and on the net before Tristan talked me into it. (or emailed me into it )
I might put it into my F-350 for an SQ system. Or then again, it might sit in a box on the shelf with the rest of the good stuff. It's hard to use NOS equipment from 20+ years ago and chance scratching it or putting mounting marks on it. Decisions, decisions..........


----------



## tomtomjr

TXwrxWagon said:


> ok.. well I will share a few things.... some ZED's goodness.... its about 1/2 the stash
> 
> Coustic RTA-33 & the original brochure
> 
> & some literature... '98-99 IASCA rule book, '95 USAC rule book, & '86-89 retail buyer's guides.... I have the first/Premier issues of Car Audio, Car Stereo Review, Auto Sound & Security in another box I haven't gotten too yet....
> 
> More to follow when I find them... got some old Orion DIN processors & PPI stuff...
> 
> Rob


TXwrxWagon, Your side-bar/mini-profile says you are in Dallas and are 40. Did you work at any of the audio shops in Dallas? If not, which audio shops did you frequent in the 80-90's? I knew several Rob's from back then.


----------



## TXwrxWagon

Tom, I actually grew up St. Louis & Central Illinois. I've only been in Dallas 4 years next month...

I would like however to drool on... er I mean check out the collection... I am dumb founded at all you have, my wife came in the other day I was laughing & pointing at stuff in your pics I hadn't seen in 20+ years...

Rob


----------



## tomtomjr

TXwrxWagon said:


> Tom, I actually grew up St. Louis & Central Illinois. I've only been in Dallas 4 years next month...
> 
> I would like however to drool on... er I mean check out the collection... I am dumb founded at all you have, my wife came in the other day I was laughing & pointing at stuff in your pics I hadn't seen in 20+ years...
> 
> Rob


No problem. Just let me know when...

Does your wife have the same look that my wife does when you are talking about vintage car audio? Mine just walks off, tells me to grow up, or ignores me. When I spend $$$ on car audio, she buys stuff for horses. Works out. She has horses and horse stuff like I have car audio. When we get old, we will open up a vintage audio/ horse tack shop to retire on...


----------



## WRX/Z28

tomtomjr said:


> No problem. Just let me know when...
> 
> Does your wife have the same look that my wife does when you are talking about vintage car audio? Mine just walks off, tells me to grow up, or ignores me. When I spend $$$ on car audio, she buys stuff for horses. Works out. She has horses and horse stuff like I have car audio. When we get old, we will open up a vintage audio/ horse tack shop to retire on...


Maybe you should build a car audio system to be installed on a horse. Maybe one that attaches to the saddle. 

I'm still trying to figure out how to install one on my gf's dog...


* Edit She rolled her eyes when she saw this post. But after thinking about it, says I can put one on a wagon that the dog can tow around.epper:


----------



## SSCustoms

TXwrxWagon said:


> Coustic RTA-33 & the original brochure


I've got an RTA-33 that I still use in at my shop. I always wanted to get the upgraded software and mic, but never got around to it.


----------



## TXwrxWagon

yeah I got lucky when I bought mine I have an "spl mic" & a SQ mic".... all the upgrades that could be done were... 

I love it because its soooo much more straight forward than the Audio Control...

I really want to hvae a "shoot out" & compare the 2

Tom... my wife gives me "the look" any time I am on an Audio (home or car), Mustang, Mazda, or WRX forum, eBay or on my paypal account... lol... Since I have been out of work for almost 6 months.. I have been selling off all kinds of parts/stereo.. or at least trying to... she isn't giving me that "look" as much... my obsessions are actually paying off a little, lately....

Rob


----------



## headshok

cajunner said:


> very nice!
> 
> I remember reading specs on that set-up, I think I read that they were 85w amp modules, they run on 33v rails and if you look closely at the die-cast where the weidmuller plugs fit in, it's marked there.
> 
> They have the pre-amp and the gain controls in the modules, and all the power supply does is feed 33V rails, 5 of 'em... I used red/white/blue wires, it was a weird looking set-up but it would have been better if I'd tech flexed and what not, this was back in '97, ha!
> 
> From what I can recall, something like 350 watts total from the system, but each channel separately can do 85 watts.
> 
> I had a full complement going around a 12" bandpass box in a '90 Riviera, one channel pushed the sub, it was quite nicely powered, a JBL GT.
> 
> I think what was special about this system, other than the obvious, is the power supply and the outputs were mosfet, at a time when mosfet was just getting into the output sections, and it says "matched mosfet" on the amps...
> 
> being Marantz, they probably hand-matched the modules and supplies to specs.
> 
> *
> 
> oh, and thanks for getting me the sentimental old school favorite eq of my coming up years...
> 
> you should post a pic if you have one, I'm not set up yet to post pics, for everyone reading it's the 3015, by Alpine.
> 
> I should take a pic of the eq and my old shaft style 7368 together, just for posterity, all lit up Alpine green and chiclets aglow... now if I can just get me a '69 camaro...


hey, those marantz, arnt they now being produced again?

i swear they are being sold here in Singapore and they look exactly the same, each individual piece a channel with a power supply n stuff!


----------



## xlynoz

Robb said:


> yes, you can see pics of my cars here:
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/id/RobCrx



Dude that brings back memories. I had a 90 CRX Si that consisted of ADS 320i's all around, ADS 320i tweets in the center vents, Boston Pro 12", Alpine 7914, Alpine 3656, (2) RF OEQ-1, ADS PH15, ADS PQ20 and a RF Punch 100. Oh how that car rocked! Wish I still had it.


----------



## C-Bass

My buddy stopped by last night and donated what's left of his gear.




























3 LB magnet on each of these


----------



## C-Bass

Bass Cube is a little beat up on the outside but works fine


----------



## Robb

What do you mean ? he gave away that stuff for free ?


----------



## C-Bass

Robb said:


> What do you mean ? he gave away that stuff for free ?


In the classic sense of the word "free" yes....

BUT, I'm sure there will be some beer exchanged or I'll get the phone call again when his sister needs her couch moved again.

We've always been into car audio stuff together so I guess it's one way of keeping it in the family.


----------



## tomtomjr

I really like your "free" JBL's. Sure could use them. If you get in the giving mood, send them my way...


----------



## Robb

Those 6.5 JBL T-420 are from 1983 man.. Are they any good ?


----------



## tomtomjr

Robb said:


> Those 6.5 JBL T-420 are from 1983 man.. Are they any good ?


They were the "in thing" back then. Sounded great. A lot of things these days blow them away. But overall, they just look cool in an older car...


----------



## C-Bass

They are brand new in the box

Never seen power.

We found them in the basement of the place he was working at back in the mid-late 90s and were laughing about how old the stuff was back then.

I remember seeing some MB Quart components down there...not sure what happened to them.

The only thing I guess you can say is wrong with them is one has a couple very minor nicks with a hack saw. At one point my buddy was going to cut off the extra aluminium to make them fit...but decided against it at the last minute.


----------



## C-Bass

tomtomjr said:


> They were the "in thing" back then. Sounded great. A lot of things these days blow them away. But overall, they just look cool in an older car...


What was their appeal? Other than apparently being indestructible

After seeing this thread I feel like a real heel for getting rid of my Continuum. I basically gave that thing away to a complete idiot right after being reconditioned by one of the original SS engineers (Jaime if anyone knows him).

I gave away/lost so much incredible audio gear it's not even funny...


----------



## PPI_GUY

We all sold or traded so much great old stuff over the years. I sold tons of PPI stuff, all of it Pro mos or A/AM series stuff. Some of it had been bought new so, I only got a fraction of the original cost back. 
The one piece I wish I had never sold was my black PPI Pro Mos 425. Bought it new from Car Stereo World in Monroe, NY in the early 90's. Everything was done mail order and they used to mail out these cheesy "catalogs" that looked like they had been printed on the first copier ever made. LOL! But, the prices were awesome and the guy stood behind his stuff.
Anyway, I used that Pro Mos 425 in my competition '92 Eclipse. It powered 2 OZ H-10 subs, 2 Kicker 6x9 co-axials in the b pillar, 2 3.5" Rockford co-axials in the dash and 2 Rockford 5.25" mids in the door. Head unit was a Blaupunkt (forget which one now), pre-amp was a Rockford PA-1hd and the signal went thru a Sony XEC-1000 crossover. Later I added a JVC Acoustic Processor (Tomtom has a couple and one is showing in one of his earlier pics in this thread). Sounded fantastic! I won alot of regional sound quality contests with that setup.
Again, this thread is fantastic!


----------



## HondAudio

Robb said:


> yes, you can see pics of my cars here:
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/id/RobCrx


I had a 1989 Civic LX sedan, but I got that lower console piece and put it on. I then took the DIN-sized dash pocket from a 1989 Prelude and put it in the console and used it to hide my EQ


----------



## gex90

This is a great thread showing lots of interesting equipment!

I collect car stereo from the 80's. Mostly Pioneer, Clarion and Alpine. Pictures shows part of my collection.

Anyone remember these components?

Anyone want to sell/trade?


----------



## Robb

^^ cool ! You have any pics of your Alpine stuff ?


----------



## Brian Steele

gex90 said:


> This is a great thread showing lots of interesting equipment!
> 
> I collect car stereo from the 80's. Mostly Pioneer, Clarion and Alpine. Pictures shows part of my collection.
> 
> Anyone remember these components?
> 
> Anyone want to sell/trade?



Not from the 80's, but do have a Pioneer GM-H120 4 channel amp that my parents purchased for me in '91. Best wedding present I received . I used it for many years to drive my front speakers (bridged @90x2 into 4 ohms).


----------



## alachua

Just sold this setup last week, but figured I'd post it here for the people who don't get down to the for sale forum.




























I'll probably end up regretting getting rid of it some day, but I honestly can't think of when I'll have the chance or desire to use it again...may as well let someone enjoy it if I'm not going to.

Now, next week I'll bring down my stack of Adcoms, those are going to see some use!

-Cliff


----------



## t3sn4f2

Brian Steele said:


> Not from the 80's, but do have a Pioneer GM-H120 4 channel amp that my parents purchased for me in '91. Best wedding present I received . I used it for many years to drive my front speakers (bridged @90x2 into 4 ohms).


I have a GM-H50, second amp I ever bought. First was a GM-600, a little 18x2 into 4 ohms.


----------



## gex90

Robb said:


> ^^ cool ! You have any pics of your Alpine stuff ?


This is my gear in my car (Not able to get pictures of it at this moment):

Alpine 7944 Head unit
Alpine CHA-S605 CD-changer
PXA-H600 DIGITAL PHASE PROCESSOR
Nakamichi PA-302 x 2
Power Acoustik OV2-1800
Boston Pro 10.5LF 4Ohm x 2
Boston Pro 5.4 (rear)
Macrom EXT6.0 (front)

Very happy with the combination of the Alpine equipment, the PA-302's and the EXT6.0. Gives a nice, warm sound.

The pictures are showing the Alpine components in my collection (exept my "Alpine 7375 6-cassette changer" which I was not able to get a picture of at this moment):


----------



## Robb

Thanks for the pics ! I absolutely love my old Alpine 7909 !


----------



## Mooble

gex90 said:


> I collect car stereo from the 80's. Mostly Pioneer, Clarion and Alpine. Pictures shows part of my collection.
> 
> Anyone remember these components?


I used to think the DEX-77 was the best looking HU I had ever seen. I saved up my money all Summer to buy one and ended up getting some crappy POS in a duty free shop instead. I was such a moron. It still looks ok today, but the Alpine 79xx series is much sexier. I also realize now how much I hate buttons.


----------



## imjustjason

You had me at...



gex90 said:


> Boston Pro 10.5LF 4Ohm x 2


----------



## emrliquidlife

gex90 said:


> This is a great thread showing lots of interesting equipment!
> 
> I collect car stereo from the 80's. Mostly Pioneer, Clarion and Alpine. Pictures shows part of my collection.
> 
> Anyone remember these components?
> 
> Anyone want to sell/trade?


You are a FIEND! I'm 36, and I hardly remember most of what you have. Where do you get all this stuff?

Ed


----------



## SUX 2BU

gex90 said:


> This is my gear in my car (Not able to get pictures of it at this moment):
> 
> Alpine 7944 Head unit
> Alpine CHA-S605 CD-changer
> PXA-H600 DIGITAL PHASE PROCESSOR
> Nakamichi PA-302 x 2
> Power Acoustik OV2-1800
> Boston Pro 10.5LF 4Ohm x 2
> Boston Pro 5.4 (rear)
> Macrom EXT6.0 (front)
> 
> Very happy with the combination of the Alpine equipment, the PA-302's and the EXT6.0. Gives a nice, warm sound.
> 
> The pictures are showing the Alpine components in my collection (exept my "Alpine 7375 6-cassette changer" which I was not able to get a picture of at this moment):


Sweet, a cassette changer. I remember these new in the stereo stores in Edmonton right before they were replaced with CD changers. I was 13 at the time. That's a cool Alpine head unit. It's the same chassis and face as the 7288 I have, which is a pull-out, changer-control 16+16 cassette deck. When that deck was available it was the cheapest of the 4 changer controller head units but it was the only one to have the display beside the cassette slot.


----------



## gex90

SUX 2BU said:


> Sweet, a cassette changer. I remember these new in the stereo stores in Edmonton right before they were replaced with CD changers. I was 13 at the time. That's a cool Alpine head unit. It's the same chassis and face as the 7288 I have, which is a pull-out, changer-control 16+16 cassette deck. When that deck was available it was the cheapest of the 4 changer controller head units but it was the only one to have the display beside the cassette slot.


You're right. There were sold very few cassette changers since the CD-changers came at the same time. Another reason was that it was very expensive. It's easy to understand that by looking at the specifications: It had an optical connection between the changer and the control unit. It had Dolby B/C and DBX that was set individual for each cassette in the changer. Real unique. Picture of the player is attached.

I agree, Robb, 7909L is a great player. Attached a picture of that one as well, and finally a picture of the 7288.


----------



## flogger11

Here ya go, old school still in action! Bought the 0.5 new from tristan20 last summer and had PG go through my ZX-450 before the china move, so these bad boys should keep rockn' for another decade or so!


----------



## tomtomjr

gex90 said:


> You're right. There were sold very few cassette changers since the CD-changers came at the same time. Another reason was that it was very expensive. It's easy to understand that by looking at the specifications: It had an optical connection between the changer and the control unit. It had Dolby B/C and DBX that was set individual for each cassette in the changer. Real unique. Picture of the player is attached.


You are right about some of the Pioneer Cassettes being expensive. I sold my New in box Pioneer KE-5100 for $690 on Ebay. Sure miss it. I was going the Pioneer route, but too many collectors fighting for it. GEX prices are insane. Really competitive in the pricing. You have a small fortune (or medium sized) in Pioneer goodies. I still have a pair of the Pioneer CDX-P1's (one silver, one black), GM-120's, crossovers, eq's, TSX-7's - 8's , and lots of tuner/cassette's still. Just not that many of the 1980-82 component units anymore. Nice collection. Keep up the pics...


----------



## releasedtruth

Ha, I just saw this thread. I have 2 soundstreams in my other car, great stuff. Amps are way overrated on power, that I'd promise.

Been solid for nearly 7 years though, knock on wood.


----------



## jimmyjames16

just had to add this in... half of my white PPI Arts


----------



## Focalaudio

Man this thread bring back some good day's memory's! I remember when I was back in high school and a Rockford Punch 150 driving 2 Punch 10's in a custom ported one piece box made for a regular cab Chevy S-10 and to this day I still think it was the best sounding and hardest hitting amp/sub combo I've ever owned. You could feel and hear that thing coming for miles and best thing about it was the clarity of the subs and running them off of an Alpine 7904 and 3318 e.q. (I think). I also had some horn loaded mids/highs that would make your ears bleed in that little truck. Damn where are the times going?? Keep this thread up becasue I have nothing better to do until this foot of snow goes away!


----------



## PPI_GUY

Talking about boxes and old school setups, this may sound completely off the wall but, back in the late 80's-early 90's, I remember reading about an installer somewhere in Florida that would build a sub box and only use it if his pet turtle liked the box when he set him inside it! LOL!
I am not smoking anything and i am not drinking. I SWEAR I read this story in a CA & E or some other car audio type magazine. Yeah, sounds totally crazy but, the guy absolutely believed his turtle could predict how a empty sub box would perform. 
And no, he didn't say anything about the turtle "talking" to him.


----------



## Tonyguy

my little contribution to this thread:


----------



## Tonyguy

Damn Double posts!


----------



## Tonyguy

and more:


----------



## Tonyguy

Damn Double Posts!


----------



## Tonyguy

and my A/D/S collection:


----------



## [email protected]

bigabe said:


> I'm currently using one of those badboys as my subwoofer amplifier. Best damn sub amp I've ever used. It's running at 1ohm powering a DD3512e... it pushes that woofer to it's limits (and that's no easy task), and never heats up. I don't know how an amp runs at 1ohm in a pretty much unventilated trunk and never heats up.
> 
> BTW - I tried powering the same woofer with my RF Power 1000 (pictured earlier in this thread)... it barely moved. The 40UHC.... I think it could pop my DD if I let it.


i guess the earthquake would put out more than the power 1000 since it;s rated at 4 ohms mono and is four channels, not a good comparison to me and the eathquake is 1 ohm stable. is that dd dual 2 ohms or dual 4 ohms


----------



## Tonyguy

anyone know where I can get plugs for these ads amps besides robotunderground on ebay? I'd really like some authentic ones.


----------



## starboy869

I finally got my Coustic collection completed ish. Still looking for a 262u and a 362u. However $ for car audio right now is ummm no. 










What I have here are

162u, 160u, 260u, 360u, & a 460u

35x2 on the 160's, 50wx2 for the 260, 75w x 2 for the 360 and 100x2 on the 460u


----------



## tomtomjr

starboy869 said:


> I finally got my Coustic collection completed ish. Still looking for a 262u and a 362u. However $ for car audio right is ummm no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I have here are
> 
> 162u, 160u, 260u, 360u, & a 460u
> 
> 35x2 on the 160's, 50wx2 for the 260, 75w x 2 for the 360 and 100x2 on the 460u


Neat looking Coustic amps. Don't know anything about that series of Coustic, but is much nicer looking than some of their amps. I am looking for a Coustic 150 and a 500. The ones from the early 80's. Come across any of those in your Coustic searches?


----------



## starboy869

and for the reason my $ for car audio is ummm no


----------



## starboy869

Sorry I haven't seen those models, however I haven't been paying attention. The coustic 160u was my first.  Check ebay out often or a google search.

Now I have to get a coustic 550 under my belt. haha Nothing like a 80's style amp that in the manual recommends an industrial battery to be used.


----------



## ErinH

these are in my build thread, but figured I'd share here, too...

Check the mfg date on the headunit.


----------



## W8 a minute

PPI_GUY said:


> Talking about boxes and old school setups, this may sound completely off the wall but, back in the late 80's-early 90's, I remember reading about an installer somewhere in Florida that would build a sub box and only use it if his pet turtle liked the box when he set him inside it! LOL!
> I am not smoking anything and i am not drinking. I SWEAR I read this story in a CA & E or some other car audio type magazine. Yeah, sounds totally crazy but, the guy absolutely believed his turtle could predict how a empty sub box would perform.
> And no, he didn't say anything about the turtle "talking" to him.


Sorta true. The turtle would react to different frequencies by raising or lowering his head. Therefore the box was loaded and playing test tones. I assume it was for port tuning. Was it accurate? I have no idea.


----------



## W8 a minute

gex90 said:


> This is my gear in my car (Not able to get pictures of it at this moment):
> 
> Alpine 7944 Head unit
> Alpine CHA-S605 CD-changer
> PXA-H600 DIGITAL PHASE PROCESSOR
> Nakamichi PA-302 x 2
> Power Acoustik OV2-1800
> Boston Pro 10.5LF 4Ohm x 2
> Boston Pro 5.4 (rear)
> Macrom EXT6.0 (front)
> 
> Very happy with the combination of the Alpine equipment, the PA-302's and the EXT6.0. Gives a nice, warm sound.
> 
> The pictures are showing the Alpine components in my collection (exept my "Alpine 7375 6-cassette changer" which I was not able to get a picture of at this moment):


Thank you for posting that. I've had people call me a flat out liar when I tell them about the changer. I knew I wasn't crazy. I held one in my hand back in the day.


----------



## quality_sound

Someone needs a Coustic 660 and 680...


----------



## PPI_GUY

quality_sound said:


> Someone needs a Coustic 660 and 680...


I have owned a 660 and even though it was surfboard (approx. 25" long i think) it was powerful and clean. Very nice amp, just a very large footprint.


----------



## PPI_GUY

W8 a minute said:


> Sorta true. The turtle would react to different frequencies by raising or lowering his head. Therefore the box was loaded and playing test tones. I assume it was for port tuning. Was it accurate? I have no idea.



Thanks for clearing that up. I knew I had read that. Just found it to be...well, alittle bizarre.


----------



## lowpoke

So where can I get me one o' them test tone turtles?! :worried:


----------



## Thewiz666

Man this thread is long... saw some things that brought back fond memories of my carefree youth. A lot of the pieces I saw there wasn't a dealer for here in KC so I don't have experience with what's so legendary about them.

At some point I may dig out some stuff I have, but it mostly consists of 90's RF gray and black BBQ and a/d/s MX or PH amps, although there's probably much that I'm forgetting too. A Power 650 I bought new, and my Alpine gear that I still use from around 1990, give or take.


----------



## 310w6

starboy869 said:


> I finally got my Coustic collection completed ish. Still looking for a 262u and a 362u. However $ for car audio right now is ummm no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I have here are
> 
> 162u, 160u, 260u, 360u, & a 460u
> 
> 35x2 on the 160's, 50wx2 for the 260, 75w x 2 for the 360 and 100x2 on the 460u


Nice, I just sold my 268u 4x50 amp. I still have a old Coustic 380 and a 120


----------



## SUX 2BU

You Coustic fans are thinking of the AMP 560, not 550. My brother has one. Big sucker. 4 ga. power and ground leads. 120x4 @ 4 ohms but it was tested to do around 1000 RMS at 2 ohms I think back in the day. Same size heatsink as the AMP 660 which was a 50x6. I remember our local car audio dealer bring in a couple of 660's that were refurb B stock items selling for cheap.

Tonyguy, nice collection there of quality gear.

Hmmmmmm how about this for the old skoolers: Hollywood Sound Labs. They had what I am sure was a Focal-built, multi-magnet 15" sub which was painted teal (not red like the Focals). Anybody ever own or seen one?

I remember the Turtle Guy. Name escapes me. He started out with a early-80s Mustang GT that he tuned the sub box according to what movements his turtle did. He then switched to an Exploder. I'm sure it was a gimmick to get creativity points and magazine time more than anything. He's still remembered for that trick to this day, so it worked. 

Pioneer made a cassette changer? Wow, never seen one I don't think. I just remember the Alpine. It was really expensive when new.


----------



## SUX 2BU

gex90 said:


> You're right. There were sold very few cassette changers since the CD-changers came at the same time. Another reason was that it was very expensive. It's easy to understand that by looking at the specifications: It had an optical connection between the changer and the control unit. It had Dolby B/C and DBX that was set individual for each cassette in the changer. Real unique. Picture of the player is attached.
> 
> I agree, Robb, 7909L is a great player. Attached a picture of that one as well, and finally a picture of the 7288.


For sure, I didn't even know about the optical connection until one showed up on Ebay and it had that cable. Pretty darn forward thinking for the 80's! Great pics too. Those were the best-looking head units......ever. My brother had a 7288 he bought new. I was able to find a mint one at a flea market a few years ago for $15.


----------



## n_olympios

PASS as in Nelson Pass?


----------



## starboy869

could be ?


----------



## Canadian GTP

Wow ! I love this place


----------



## n_olympios

If it is then it really is very special. I'm ashamed that I don't know of this model.


----------



## PPI_GUY

n_olympios said:


> If it is then it really is very special. I'm ashamed that I don't know of this model.



Don't be ashamed. I knew very little about that amp and had only seen one pic of it before this thread. 
Stuff like this is why I keep saying this thread is the best old school discussion ever.


----------



## falkenbd

bikinpunk said:


> these are in my build thread, but figured I'd share here, too...
> 
> Check the mfg date on the headunit.


it is so sad that 96 is "Old school" makes me feel old.


----------



## gex90

Anyone remember these Clarion components? I think it is great looking, and it also sounded great back in around 1990.


----------



## W8 a minute

gex90 said:


> Anyone remember these Clarion components? I think it is great looking, and it also sounded great back in around 1990.



Nice. I'm still waiting to see a picture of a Kenwood 999.

edit>Woah....ask and you shall receive:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MtfoeTvHuA


----------



## tomtomjr

gex90 said:


> Anyone remember these Clarion components? I think it is great looking, and it also sounded great back in around 1990.


Reminds me of the Fujitsu Ten component setups from the mid 80's. Looked a lot like your setup, but had more bells and whistles. Do you by chance have one of those component sets?


----------



## ca90ss

ALPINE 7375 TUNER/CASSETTE REMOTE CHANGER"OG"NEW in BOX - eBay (item 260357469874 end time Mar-06-09 12:08:47 PST)


----------



## ErinH

^ that's really cool, but $1k for a cassette changer? Honestly, I really don't get that.

I'm sure it'll sell to some collector, though.


----------



## WRX/Z28

Wow... cool/unique factor makes it worth some $, but $1k+ cash? I don't think so...


----------



## starboy869

fawk $1k in today's failing market..... good luck with the sale


----------



## HondAudio

gex90 said:


> Anyone remember these Clarion components? I think it is great looking, and it also sounded great back in around 1990.


_WANT!_


----------



## tomtomjr

WRX/Z28 said:


> Wow... cool/unique factor makes it worth some $, but $1k+ cash? I don't think so...


 They will sell. I know of a collector who has a pair of them. Neat changer setup. I would like to have the changer, but it would have to be cheaper than that right now. If he comes down to about $700 I think it will sell in old-school car audio market. But then again, most of the prices in old car audio gear have dropped so much lately that it might have to get cheaper than that...


----------



## erikoutdoorguy

9 Old School Orion Amps, I think I'm reliving my teen years:

5 NT200
3 NT100
1 XTR200 (there's always an oddball isn't there...)


----------



## WRX/Z28

erikoutdoorguy said:


> 9 Old School Orion Amps, I think I'm reliving my teen years:
> 
> 5 NT200
> 3 NT100
> 1 XTR200 (there's always an oddball isn't there...)


3 of those look vaguely familiar.


----------



## Scooter-Man

Several of my 4 channel amps, not the best of condition, yet these are great mid/tweet amps:



























Back in 1988, give or take a year or two, I had four of these amps. As rough times hit, I sold 3 of them, kept this one. Use to have two 1/2 DIN Techniques EQ, wish I knew where they went. 









Back then, we use to swap out equipment so much. M&M Godfather, Blues, Atomic, Coustic, Fosgate, Orion, Alpine, etc. Best of all, that equipment was solid.

There's some NICE old school items in this thread.

Late!


----------



## Boo

mine sold off all. left the 4050AM


----------



## WRX/Z28

^^^^^^^^ If you hadn't sold them off, I was going to ask you to please take the Orion sticker off that PPI. Not that Orion doesn't make great amps, but it's like having a Lamborghini logo on a Ferrari.


----------



## Boo

when i got it, it was there already. 

didnot bother to take it off.


----------



## erikoutdoorguy

WRX/Z28 said:


> 3 of those look vaguely familiar.


They should...


----------



## tristan20

WRX/Z28 said:


> 3 of those look vaguely familiar.


Wow nice Erik, 4 of those look familar :laugh::laugh:


----------



## erikoutdoorguy

tristan20 said:


> Wow nice Erik, 4 of those look familar :laugh::laugh:


They should too... hehehehe


----------



## erikoutdoorguy

For the first time, i got to put them all together in a nice little row and take a pretty picture to show off.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Very impressive lineup of NT's with that XTR. Nice!


----------



## erikoutdoorguy

there's always an oddball in the group isn't there...


----------



## rv325tx1

love the soundstream amps i used to have a ref405 looking for a other


----------



## imjustjason

erikoutdoorguy said:


> there's always an oddball in the group isn't there...


I would love to have that "oddball"


----------



## C-Bass

I've always wondered why many of the amps back then had built in power/ground and RCAs as opposed to terminals.


----------



## WRX/Z28

C-Bass said:


> I've always wondered why many of the amps back then had built in power/ground and RCAs as opposed to terminals.


You mean power/ground and speakers?


----------



## C-Bass

I guess speakers too...

I was specifically thinking of my ADS Powerplate with the Din to RCA connector. Not only do the RCAs look very cheap, but I don't see why you would choose that as the better option.


----------



## ollschool

Here's some of my amps and other audio i have collected over the years. Just love this hobby. I have a few more not in these pics. Some one wanted to see my ARC 4000se, it is next to the earthquake4300, dam neer the same size. Sorry if the pics suck, i am trying to figure a few things out with windows vista..


----------



## syd-monster

^^^ wow ollschool! Can I move to your place and have everything in that room..


----------



## thephallicphantom

DAMN! That is an amazing stockpile you have there! I need to start building a collection. I was lucky enough to get into car audio right at the end of the "good" era before all the buyouts and overseas outsourcing. My first amp was a reference 300 running a SS SPL12. When i think about all the setups i worked on in high school with 2nd,3rd, and 4th hand equipment i get sad thinking about what became of some of that stuff. It was only a few years before the "brutus" became all the rage and people started getting rid of the old RF, PG and Orion stuff i used to come across


----------



## lowpoke

SUX 2BU said:


> And I'm a huge proponent of making sure all your RCA jacks look used, even if they don't have to be.


Jesus that never even occurred to me before, but I like it!


----------



## cravenmh

My first component set was right out of high school in 1982. It was a 6 pc. Fujitsu Ten that was the envy of all my buddies. Got it for $100 at a pawn shop. Anyone have a picture of one ?


----------



## tomtomjr

cravenmh said:


> My first component set was right out of high school in 1982. It was a 6 pc. Fujitsu Ten that was the envy of all my buddies. Got it for $100 at a pawn shop. Anyone have a picture of one ?


No pics, but I always wanted that Fujitsu Ten component setup. I thought it was a 5 piece, but could have been a 6 piece. Not sure. It was in all the early car audio mags. Just never saw one in person till years later. Still want one of those FT component setups...


----------



## rain27

I'm looking to acquire some old school stuff...mostly decks right now..but I can't seem to find people willing to part with stuff. Maybe I should just look to the new stuff instead. Watching ebay like a hawk is getting tiresome.


----------



## tomtomjr

rain27 said:


> I'm looking to acquire some old school stuff...mostly decks right now..but I can't seem to find people willing to part with stuff. Maybe I should just look to the new stuff instead. Watching ebay like a hawk is getting tiresome.



What type of old school decks are you looking for? Brands, models, CD-Cass, ect ? My luck lately on Ebay has been horrible. Mainly due to packing problems, or just flat out not mentioning the amp has been under water, burned holes in the board, their buddies tried to fix it using a pocketknife and a cigarette lighter to resolder in the transistors that burned in half, ect... I even had one the other day that had a toasty board. Everything was re-routed to the terminals to make it look like both sides (2 channel amp) worked when only one did. Just had bad luck lately on Ebay...


----------



## rain27

Yeah...I'm bracing myself for a bad ebay experience. I've been fortunate thus far, but it's bound to happen sooner or later when you buy used/old stuff especially. I hope you haven't paid much for the bad items you've gotten lately. I am waiting for an RFX8140 to arrive, but don't know what to expect from it as far as condition. As far as the (cd) decks I'm interested in: the RFX8250 and/or comparable Denon model, Sony C910 and/or C90, possibly an older Eclipse model (just got a BNIB 8053, but might try something older as well), among others possibly; some of the newer ones I'm interested in are the Nak700ii and DRZ. I have a bit of a car stereo addiction right now, I guess. My goal right now is to find out for myself if there is a significant sound quality difference among some of the famous cd players out there, past and present. My ears may not be able to tell the difference between a Denon and a Jensen deck for all I know, but I want to find out!


----------



## tomtomjr

rain27 said:


> Yeah...I'm bracing myself for a bad ebay experience. I've been fortunate thus far, but it's bound to happen sooner or later when you buy used/old stuff especially. I hope you haven't paid much for the bad items you've gotten lately. I am waiting for an RFX8140 to arrive, but don't know what to expect from it as far as condition. As far as the (cd) decks I'm interested in: the RFX8250 and/or comparable Denon model, Sony C910 and/or C90, possibly an older Eclipse model (just got a BNIB 8053, but might try something older as well), among others possibly; some of the newer ones I'm interested in are the Nak700ii and DRZ. I have a bit of a car stereo addiction right now, I guess. My goal right now is to find out for myself if there is a significant sound quality difference among some of the famous cd players out there, past and present. My ears may not be able to tell the difference between a Denon and a Jensen deck for all I know, but I want to find out!


Too new of stuff for me. For the older CD decks, the Alpine 7803/4 is about where my knowledge stops. That model came out after the 7903/4/9 ... But for the Ebay items, ask for them to use lots of bubblewrap and pack it tightly into an oversized box. Even offer a few $ more for the extra care. Double boxed does not help without good packing either. Gotta have the bubble. Lots and lots. Then some will listen, and some will throw it in a box with a half sheet of newspaper and call it packed. You take your chances...


----------



## ollschool

DO not if at all cost use USPS !! They are told to go fast.. Avoid sellers that state FLAT RATE BOX !! You must write fragile all over it. I even make carry handles for larger boxes. I have had more than my fair share of broken amps. Of the shippers i have used, FEDEX has been the best for me.


----------



## Ryan from Ohio




----------



## xlynoz

rain27 said:


> I'm looking to acquire some old school stuff...mostly decks right now..but I can't seem to find people willing to part with stuff. Maybe I should just look to the new stuff instead. Watching ebay like a hawk is getting tiresome.


Not sure if you are interested but I am getting ready to let loose (2) ADS PQ10 amps and a Alpine 3656 4-way active crossover.


----------



## ChrisB

Some more beauties to add:




























Pardon my messy work table. Every time I clean it, it only stays clean for a couple of hours


----------



## greg_b

I had two linear amps like that in mytacoma- one shorted somehow and cooked the carpet under my seat....i have to go see if the other is still in my "box of electronic stuff" from 15 years ago.... would be an interesting find...

Greg

**PS** I just got back from china and was showing my wife some pictures- I had to get past my Install pics in my ram, and she asked if I thought ANYONE would ever want to look at pictures of that.... she was flabbergasted when i showed her this thread. said she might not have dated me back when we first met if she knew i'd end up looking at pictures of old amplifiers on the internet....

TOO LATE SHE'S STUCK NOW! 

hahahah

greg


----------



## phattpat

GREAT thread... this should be required reading for anyone in this hobby born after 1985. Those were some great times, and some great factory demo vehicles. I want to slap people every time I see them selling an 'old school' amp that is only two or three years old...

You're not "old school" unless.... you remember white-coned MTX speakers, Kicker Comp subs BEFORE they stitched the surrounds, you actually saw Richard Clark's GN and Harry Kimura's Acura in the judging lanes, equalizers mounted on STALKS, and when these were new (currently on ebay, actually):


----------



## greg_b

I remember seeing the symmetry at CJ sounds in Houston and thinking the world had ended....


----------



## phantomtides

Here's a nice little piece that's been sitting for a few years now... Check out the serial number!

Anybody hazard guess on value?


----------



## KP

I am feeling old. 80% of the pics are not true "Old School" to me. If I ever get up in the attic and dig out my pics from the 89 CAN Regionals in Mobile, Al or any of the Sound on Wheels shows from the late 80's, early 90's THAT is Old School. A Porsche with about 30 Rockford 4" for subs, Jimmy Hams black mustang with 4 Kicker 18's powered by a trunk full of LP. 

K


----------



## [email protected]

man i remember back in high school, all the so-called drug dealers and ballers wold go down ro Florida, and get their systems hooked up. Anybody remember subs call (SOAT) welll this guy back home had 4 twelves and 4 tens in IB right behind the rear seat, and he had two early punch150's man you could hear him coming two miles away, and sing along with the music because that's how clear it was. i loved those days


----------



## cravenmh

High school in Florida. Those were the days. Low stress and no PMS wife. Clearwater beach has found memories. I could not afford those Linear Power back then, so I guess you get the good with the bad. You almost never see the Linear HV series for sale, however. Sold my NIB Gladius on ebay last night. Took 1 hour to move it.


----------



## tomtomjr

AcuraTLSQ said:


> I am feeling old. 80% of the pics are not true "Old School" to me. If I ever get up in the attic and dig out my pics from the 89 CAN Regionals in Mobile, Al or any of the Sound on Wheels shows from the late 80's, early 90's THAT is Old School. A Porsche with about 30 Rockford 4" for subs, Jimmy Hams black mustang with 4 Kicker 18's powered by a trunk full of LP.
> 
> K


Here is the book from the 89 IASCA Finals. About 40 pages, about half of it is ads, the other half are the rules, notes from pres, ect... Have some pics too, somewhere. NOV 18-19 Tempe, Arizona. 1989 ...


----------



## SUX 2BU

My brother has an invitational certificate for I believe the 1991 IASCA finals that has that same logo. Also got an engraved plaque for scoring the highest in his region in his power class (101-250). I'm thinking that the plaque came with the invite from IASCA HQ. It's been a while though lol

Part of his system back then in a 84 Z28 was two 15" MTX Terminators (black cone, 4 ohm) on an Alpine 3528 4-channel bridged to 2. The 15s were on the usual 'baffle board' so common back then for F-body cars. I remember on the opening guitar riff for AC DC's Thunderstruck, only one 15 would hop in 4/4 time to the guitar riff. Like as if there was a subsonic recording of a foot tapping or something. It was neat to watch. The amp used to get so hot at shows that he would put an ice cream bucket full of ice water on top of the amp and labeled it "intercooler" LOL Ahhh the good old days.


----------



## tomtomjr

I came across another "giant" Linear Power. Not mine. Yet...My blue LP is big, but this one is 6-inches longer. (48") Never used, and still in the box. Figured since LP was the topic recently I would share a pic of it. Never know what someone has hiding on a shelf. And new old stock too...


----------



## braves6117

ollschool said:


> Here's some of my amps and other audio i have collected over the years. Just love this hobby. I have a few more not in these pics. Some one wanted to see my ARC 4000se, it is next to the earthquake4300, dam neer the same size. Sorry if the pics suck, i am trying to figure a few things out with windows vista..



Oh man, you even have the VRx stuff I want, and it's not even real "old school!"


----------



## tomtomjr

cajunner said:


> Yet....
> 
> hehe..
> 
> I wonder if that one is just a bunch of amps in a common chassis, or something else...


It would have been nice if LP would have made a single board amp this big back then. It is several 5002IQ's. And my fav color in LP's too...


----------



## Tonyguy

tomtomjr said:


> I came across another "giant" Linear Power. Not mine. Yet...My blue LP is big, but this one is 6-inches longer. (48") Never used, and still in the box. Figured since LP was the topic recently I would share a pic of it. Never know what someone has hiding on a shelf. And new old stock too...


:surprised: i wouldn't even want to know what this could sell for.


----------



## tyroneshoes

Nothing special but my few Sony ES dual monos in my previous setup










And of course my glorious HSL audio gods.



















Others


----------



## silverdiesel2574

I would love to have that Linear Power amp, for my collection I have almost every model out in that crazy purple color. Still have a few missing. I'm looking for the DPS series and the 4753iq and yes I know finding all those in purple very hard.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Hey! I ran a couple of those OZ subs back when they first came out. I traded my original Kicker Solo-baric's in on them at my local audio store. Great sound. Very tight bass with lots of impact and punch. Very nice with jazz as I remember. Seems like the 10" subs sold new for around $150-$175.


----------



## syd-monster

tyroneshoes said:


> And of course my glorious HSL audio gods.


Here in Aus we got cheap chinese knock-offs of those AG's. But in purple cases, very similar purple to the LP purple...
The knock off didn't sound to bad actually... but they didn't last long...
figures.


----------



## quality_sound

That purple is called Plum Crazy.  

Tyrone, any chance you want to sell any of that Oz stuff? I REALLY liked those. The Bazooka Euphorias were amazing as well.


----------



## orangelss

phattpat said:


> GREAT thread... this should be required reading for anyone in this hobby born after 1985. Those were some great times, and some great factory demo vehicles. I want to slap people every time I see them selling an 'old school' amp that is only two or three years old...
> 
> You're not "old school" unless.... you remember white-coned MTX speakers, Kicker Comp subs BEFORE they stitched the surrounds, you actually saw Richard Clark's GN and Harry Kimura's Acura in the judging lanes, equalizers mounted on STALKS.
> 
> What was it 89 the last finals I listened to the Davids GN? Oh the memories, back when the expert class cars were still drivable!! EQs on stalkes, ever see the old cassette players in Camero's that were on stalks? Favorite demo car was Hifonics Blazer with the alts in the side windows being run by electric motors.
> You think the kickers with out the stiched surrounds are old. My uncle still has a pr of RF "the punch" 12 with out the RF symbol on the fronts in his Grand Torino


----------



## [email protected]

anybody have any pics of the Pyle Pros back from late 80's or some old sheerwoods 40+40 or the 70+70 now that's old school, i also remember a guy with a 84 cutlass with 2 terminator 15's and a 100 watt sanyo, ridnig around playing (My posses on broadway ) by sir-mix-a-lot


----------



## SUX 2BU

Terminators were cool. My brother had a pair of Terminator 15s in the back of his 84 Z28.

I remember the non-diamond R "punch" subs. Those were 1st gen. Were around in the mid-80s I think. When I took an interest in car audio, those were just being phased out. I wanted a pair of Pro Series SO BAD! 

Non-stitched Kickers? Hmmm I have to really think hard for that. I remember the gold-letter outline KICKER subs from the late 80s but they were always stitched as far as I can recall. I'd love to find a pair of C or even F 15s. I never see them on Ebay though. For as popular as they are, you'd think there would be more.

I remember a TV show like 20/20 or something did a spot on car audio. This was 1987 I believe. They profiled a guy in NYC with a late 70s Riveria with shaved door handles, door poppers and 4 15s in the trunk and bunch of MTX inside the car. I remember taping it on our silver VHS machine LOL

That giant NIB LP would be worth a MINT now. Man, that was cool when small companies would do that. Try that with Alpine or Pioneer. Forget it.

Anybody remember F-MODS? I thought they were pretty ingenius. Passive xovers for use on the RCA cables. They were the size of an RCA adapter but only gave 6dB slopes.


----------



## metanium

orangelss said:


> phattpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT thread... this should be required reading for anyone in this hobby born after 1985. Those were some great times, and some great factory demo vehicles. I want to slap people every time I see them selling an 'old school' amp that is only two or three years old...
> 
> You're not "old school" unless.... you remember white-coned MTX speakers, Kicker Comp subs BEFORE they stitched the surrounds, you actually saw Richard Clark's GN and Harry Kimura's Acura in the judging lanes, equalizers mounted on STALKS.
> 
> What was it 89 the last finals I listened to the Davids GN? Oh the memories, back when the expert class cars were still drivable!! EQs on stalkes, ever see the old cassette players in Camero's that were on stalks? Favorite demo car was Hifonics Blazer with the alts in the side windows being run by electric motors.
> You think the kickers with out the stiched surrounds are old. My uncle still has a pr of RF "the punch" 12 with out the RF symbol on the fronts in his Grand Torino
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'm all that old at 36, but.....I did get to see the GN (I think Speakerworks owned it at the time) and Harry Kimura's Legend at the 1988 Car Audio Nationals in Fort Worth, TX. I remember another car that I was super-impressed with was the yellow CRX from Rich's CarTunes. I want to say it was all a/d/s, except for the 7909. I owned several of the "non-diamond" punch subs, even a pair of 12" Pro Series RPP-412's. By the time I was installing Kickers (friend's cars, I was all RF!) the surrounds were already being stitched and I never really messed w/MTX, though my little brother had some red-coned Terminators. I do recall F-mods (I think Parts Express still sells them) and Kicker Comps and Free-Airs!
> 
> The things I liked best about the "old school" was that stealth installation was king. I still try to integrate everything in my truck to be as stealth as possible. Much better security than any alarm I've seen. Second was that HU's didn't look so cheapo, they looked classy.
Click to expand...


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ Right on. And you being in the Dallas/Fort Worth area, there were some pretty cool sound offs back then, eh? I saw the vids that Wayne Harris had up on TermPro from back then and it was so cool to see what was going on back then. He even got a new 85 Corvette as a signing bonus to work at some Dallas stereo store! Can you imagine that now???


----------



## tyroneshoes

quality_sound said:


> That purple is called Plum Crazy.
> 
> Tyrone, any chance you want to sell any of that Oz stuff? I REALLY liked those.


I already did sell them (the woofers and sub). I held on to the tweeters because I always liked them. I had a local shop that had a bunch of NOS Oz stuff with the superman logo and I pretty much bought them out. The owner said he never heard of them. Sold them to a bunch of people here. 

Im sure if you were looking for some and made a post a few would still have some of the 4"s and 5.25s. I remember getting a bunch of them. The 4s and 5s make great mids.

I loved them too, had a full oz system with two of those tens in a isobaric ported box in the early 90's.

Edit: I also have a kicker stillwaterdesigns bandpass 10" I gave my friend that he's looking to sell.


----------



## orangelss

metanium said:


> orangelss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'm all that old at 36, but.....I did get to see the GN (I think Speakerworks owned it at the time) and Harry Kimura's Legend at the 1988 Car Audio Nationals in Fort Worth, TX. I remember another car that I was super-impressed with was the yellow CRX from Rich's CarTunes. I want to say it was all a/d/s, except for the 7909. I owned several of the "non-diamond" punch subs, even a pair of 12" Pro Series RPP-412's. By the time I was installing Kickers (friend's cars, I was all RF!) the surrounds were already being stitched and I never really messed w/MTX, though my little brother had some red-coned Terminators. I do recall F-mods (I think Parts Express still sells them) and Kicker Comps and Free-Airs!
> 
> The things I liked best about the "old school" was that stealth installation was king. I still try to integrate everything in my truck to be as stealth as possible. Much better security than any alarm I've seen. Second was that HU's didn't look so cheapo, they looked classy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah my first finals was in Tulsa in the big orange building at the fairgrounds. Competed all the Way through till SC. Used to have a class that just your alarm install was graded. Great memories!!
Click to expand...


----------



## PPI_GUY

How about a 1st gen Kicker 10" Solo-baric...



...huge magnets for the day...



,,,model # S-10. I thought I had gotten rid of all of these but, found this one in the closet. The foam surround is pretty dry but, I might hook it up and see what it sounds like.


----------



## Robb

Im looking to buy a set of 6.5" Kicker R6 Resolution components.
If anyone has a set, please PM Me.

thanks


----------



## Ryan from Ohio

Ok, I got another SS 160s yesterday.

Now I know around of the forums I seen a picture of a SoundStream capacitor that was going to be up for sale...

anyone know who or where it was? I thought I bookmarked it but I didnt


----------



## tomtomjr

Here are some more. Punch 75 is still factory sealed in plastic.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Tom, one of my best friends used a Power 1000, a Power 650 and a Punch 75 in his competition Toyota during the late 80's, early 90's. When he got out of car audio, he sold everything dirt cheap and the amps were immaculate. I still give him grief for doing that. Very nice.


----------



## Scooter-Man

tomtomjr said:


>


Tom, I had that same amp. I also had a Alphasonik D-100(?) sub amp. The fins were out to the side, flat top, front panel had crossover, volume, bass boost. I machined a heat sink that mounted on the top with a fan in the middle of the fins. Had it anidoized black.

Wish I took pictures back then, never knew what kind of 'Gold Mind of Memories' I would create.

Thanks for your help, I got that 1986 Deltasonik D-360 working. :beerchug:

Late!


----------



## Ryan from Ohio

Nology said:


> Putting this beauty on ebay tonight.


I want this!


----------



## tomtomjr

PPI_GUY said:


> Tom, one of my best friends used a Power 1000, a Power 650 and a Punch 75 in his competition Toyota during the late 80's, early 90's. When he got out of car audio, he sold everything dirt cheap and the amps were immaculate. I still give him grief for doing that. Very nice.


I think back to all the old gear that I let go of over the years. Some of it is impossible to find now. Still find lots of old RF around. Just not much left out there that is still new in the box. I have 15-20 old RF pieces still in the box. I find about 1 or 2 a year. Wish I had the cash back then to stock up...
BTW, I might have a 4050 black PPI. I loaned it to a buddy of mine awhile back. (about 15 yrs ago). I asked him last year about it, and he said he thinks it is packed up in his storage . Will check on it for you if you like. Just have to run into him again...



Scooter-Man said:


> Tom, I had that same amp. I also had a Alphasonik D-100(?) sub amp. The fins were out to the side, flat top, front panel had crossover, volume, bass boost. I machined a heat sink that mounted on the top with a fan in the middle of the fins. Had it anidoized black.
> Wish I took pictures back then, never knew what kind of 'Gold Mind of Memories' I would create.
> Thanks for your help, I got that 1986 Deltasonik D-360 working. :beerchug:
> Late!


Glad you got it to work. Just put some fans on it. That amp from what I remember gets really hot under strain. Keep in touch...
--------------------------------------------------------------------


I dug a little deeper and found some more goodies. Some of these go way, way, back. Did thumbnails so I didn't take up too much bandwidth...


SANYO (believe it or not, this was the amp to have for 82)



ALPHASONIK - HI COMP


LINEAR POWER - ALPINE - MOTOROLA - AUDIOVOX - SONY


MAJESTIC


AUDIOMOBILE - ALTEC LANSING


ALPHASONIK - MAJESTIC - PYRAMID (Dancing lights, 10band, and can use it as a cooktop)


SONY


----------



## tomtomjr

PROTON and POWER-UP



STACK OF OLD SONY



PPI - ALTEC LANSING - PROLINE (would like the Z2000) - US AMPS



CLARION - CRYSTAL


----------



## ca90ss

tomtomjr said:


> PPI - ALTEC LANSING - PROLINE (would like the Z2000) - US AMPS


Were those PROLINE amps PPI built? Does it look like this inside?


----------



## tomtomjr

ca90ss said:


> Were those PROLINE amps PPI built? Does it look like this inside?


 It is the same amp, but this is the amp that you had to drill out the hole to get to the 5-pin plug (phantom Power) . Weird how when they built it, they forgot to put a hole for a connector that is already there. Drilled out several of these in the early 90's. See pic.


----------



## Ryan from Ohio

Orgy on the table! pure sexxxx!


----------



## [email protected]

tomtomjr said:


> It is the same amp, but this is the amp that you had to drill out the hole to get to the 5-pin plug (phantom Power) . Weird how when they built it, they forgot to put a hole for a connector that is already there. Drilled out several of these in the early 90's. See pic.


it's also the same board in the old white pyramid super pro amps too, they were also built buy Zed for PPI


----------



## PPI_GUY

That Proline look's identical to one of my Special Edition 250 amps...




I'd also like to find one of the Special Edition 2100's or the Pyramid Super Pro's.
Tom, let me know on that PPI-4050.


----------



## Mooble

PPI_GUY said:


> That Proline look's identical to one of my Special Edition 250 amps...


People don't realize the Special Editions are good amps. I've seen them sell for $10 because people think they are junk.


----------



## TXwrxWagon

Tom... do you have any of the Rockford Symmetry stuff? I am wanting to see some 411 from the manuals...

I posted a pic a while back of my Alphasonic/US Acoustics stash... its growing again this week... scored 5 PMA's in really great shape for $75 from a local pawn shop.. I have to go pick them up.

Also, what about FEX-77/KEH-900 etc silver/aluminum face Pioneer early CD & cassette units? those things were so sweet. Also the stand alone M70 changer controler? DEH-300 I think....

Oh I could go on & on... I am sooo impresed with your stash...

Rob


----------



## tomtomjr

TXwrxWagon said:


> Tom... do you have any of the Rockford Symmetry stuff? I am wanting to see some 411 from the manuals...
> I posted a pic a while back of my Alphasonic/US Acoustics stash... its growing again this week... scored 5 PMA's in really great shape for $75 from a local pawn shop.. I have to go pick them up.
> Also, what about FEX-77/KEH-900 etc silver/aluminum face Pioneer early CD & cassette units? those things were so sweet. Also the stand alone M70 changer controler? DEH-300 I think....
> Oh I could go on & on... I am sooo impresed with your stash...
> Rob


None of the Symmetry. Sorry. I know where 4 or 5 complete systems are. They are in another RF collection. Just never had an interest in them. For the Pioneer, I have their first CD units. CDX-P1. (84-85) Have a silver and black faced one. Had one in my car playing Tocatta by Manheim Steamroller for my first "Crank it up" contest in Austin, TX... For the cassettes, I have some of the later ones (84-85) , and a few of the silver ones. Will dig them out soon and post pics on my photopage. Here is one of the CDX-P1's...



.


----------



## chijioke penny

hey, tomtomjr....do u have any petras , Babb or beckers speakers laying around??? if so, pic's please!!!!


----------



## PPI_GUY

Not extremely rare but, one of my favorites...



...I have two of these and two Terminator MTA 225's in red as well. All built by PPI.


----------



## TXwrxWagon

PPI_GUY said:


> Not extremely rare but, one of my favorites...
> 
> 
> 
> ...I have two of these and two Terminator MTA 225's in red as well. All built by PPI.



Did you see the one that went on ebay for under $200?? I missed it I was pissed!

I am trying to find an MTA-225/250 & BTA-250 they mmade a couple BIG MTA/BTA's but they are like needles in haystacks to find.

Rob


----------



## Bravez4Life

I just picked up a Fultron amp on craigslist the other day for $35. I couldn't find any info on the amp, but I knew Fultron was a subsidiary of Memphis so I figured it was worth a shot. It is a 6 channel, 45Wx4 and 75Wx2. Bench tested it and it sounds great. Once I find the link cable for my camera I'll post some pictures.


----------



## SUX 2BU

tomtomjr said:


> I think back to all the old gear that I let go of over the years. Some of it is impossible to find now. Still find lots of old RF around. Just not much left out there that is still new in the box. I have 15-20 old RF pieces still in the box. I find about 1 or 2 a year. Wish I had the cash back then to stock up...


I'm always stunned at the NIB stuff you find but I guess with you being in Dallas it's not too surprising since it seems that area was a real hot bed of RF back in the day. You also seem to like some of that really old stuff from the early 80s. You see much Alpine? My favorite era was the late 80s/early 90s. There was about a 5 yr period there that was a real peak of car audio goodness.


----------



## crux131

Bravez4Life said:


> I just picked up a Fultron amp on craigslist the other day for $35. I couldn't find any info on the amp, but I knew Fultron was a subsidiary of Memphis so I figured it was worth a shot. It is a 6 channel, 45Wx4 and 75Wx2. Bench tested it and it sounds great. Once I find the link cable for my camera I'll post some pictures.



Sounds like a first generation Memphis Belle, before Fultron changed it's name to Memphis. Does it have a Soundstream Reference style heatsink?

I always liked those amps, and for $35.00 it was a steal if it works...hell if the heat sink is in good cosmetic condition, it was probably a decent buy if broke but in fixable condition.


----------



## Porky

I am so delighted to make this my first post. In my years, I have read thousands of forum post and this is by far the best thread I have ever read and viewed. It took me maybe an hour to go through all of the pages, but it was well worth it. I have never read a thread that invoked nostalgic memories such as this one. I deem this, THE GREATEST CAR AUDIO FORUM THREAD......EVER!!!!


----------



## tomtomjr

Bravez4Life said:


> I just picked up a Fultron amp on craigslist the other day for $35. I couldn't find any info on the amp, but I knew Fultron was a subsidiary of Memphis so I figured it was worth a shot. It is a 6 channel, 45Wx4 and 75Wx2. Bench tested it and it sounds great. Once I find the link cable for my camera I'll post some pictures.


I never knew Fultron and Memphis had anything to do with each other. Learn something new every day. We sold Fultron back in the early 90's and it was a generic amp. They used PPI , ALPS, and some others. Just put Fultron on them and they became Fultron. One of the best subs I have heard to date was a Fultron. It has a kevlar fiber woven cone. Had the rubber surround rather than the foam. Super sub. Blew it in about a week on an Autotek 7600. But for that week, it sounded great.



SUX 2BU said:


> I'm always stunned at the NIB stuff you find but I guess with you being in Dallas it's not too surprising since it seems that area was a real hot bed of RF back in the day. You also seem to like some of that really old stuff from the early 80s. You see much Alpine? My favorite era was the late 80s/early 90s. There was about a 5 yr period there that was a real peak of car audio goodness.


I buy this stuff from everywhere. Dallas was the hot spot. Wayne Harris got the craze going by cruising Cooper St. I worked with Wayne's cousin Joel and several other people from Stereo Dallas that worked with him. He did a lot for the car audio industry. Lots of other car audio legends got their start in Dallas too. But there is still a lot of NIB stuff floating around. I just keep coming across it. I get a lot of people emailing me about it, old installers I know that clean out their closets, Craigslist, Ebay, DIY, ect. Just can't buy it all. Not sure I would either. Takes up a lot of room. A LOT... On Alpine, I really like the EQ's and cassette decks. And the 7903/4/9 cd units. Have 30 or so of the eq's. Only the old ones. Looking for another 3330 if anyone has one. (brain,cable,remote). Sold mine recently and still kicking myself on that one...





Porky said:


> I am so delighted to make this my first post. In my years, I have read thousands of forum post and this is by far the best thread I have ever read and viewed. It took me maybe an hour to go through all of the pages, but it was well worth it. I have never read a thread that invoked nostalgic memories such as this one. I deem this, THE GREATEST CAR AUDIO FORUM THREAD......EVER!!!!


 Glad you found the forum. Never know what you will see in here. Like I said in a previous reply, you learn something new everyday. Lots of old techs, installers, and consumers with an appreciation for the old gear. Kind of like the old cars. Just don't build them like that anymore. In cars, the new ones may get better gas mileage, go faster, more aerodynamic, ect... But it's just not the same... Everybody thought I was nuts for keeping all my old dusty gear. Glad I didn't listen to them. This stuff is like gold now, and as time goes on it is much harder to part with. Classic car audio is getting to be a huge hobby for a lot of people. I hope to see it get even bigger. Maybe we will see a classic car audio class in the SQ comps soon. 15-20yr old car audio gear minimum???


----------



## nineball

first pair of subs i ever bought. god i loved these.


























ran em off of this


----------



## icu812

hey TOMTOMJR you wouldn't happen to have or know where I could get a set of Mind Blowers would you ?
these and a Craig Power Play are what started it for me (man I'm old ) 

I don't have any pics. yet but I have a RF Power MosFet 650 - 300- RF oeq1
I have owned the 650 & 300 since around 1992 except the oeq1 which I just got off of E Bay BNIB
a couple of Power 1100a2's aquired these over the summer( one has a broken gain and the other has a bad channel )a RF series 1 2300 a couple of Directed amps 500 & 250 I believe I bought these in 2000 ,
3 sets of Diamond Audio HEX series 2000 model with the silk domes these babys cost me $550 and have been worth every penny in and out of 4 cars soon to be 5 still sound and look new
a Phillips Sound Labs Special Edition SE2200 with a gold plated PCB very underrated amplifier
a Yamaha YPA 700 4 channel amp imperssive for only being 35w/ch and a few more I can't find right at this moment


----------



## tomtomjr

icu812 said:


> hey TOMTOMJR you wouldn't happen to have or know where I could get a set of Mind Blowers would you ?
> these and a Craig Power Play are what started it for me (man I'm old )
> 
> I don't have any pics. yet but I have a RF Power MosFet 650 - 300- RF oeq1
> I have owned the 650 & 300 since around 1992 except the oeq1 which I just got off of E Bay BNIB
> a couple of Power 1100a2's aquired these over the summer( one has a broken gain and the other has a bad channel )a RF series 1 2300 a couple of Directed amps 500 & 250 I believe I bought these in 2000 ,
> 3 sets of Diamond Audio HEX series 2000 model with the silk domes these babys cost me $550 and have been worth every penny in and out of 4 cars soon to be 5 still sound and look new
> a Phillips Sound Labs Special Edition SE2200 with a gold plated PCB very underrated amplifier
> a Yamaha YPA 700 4 channel amp imperssive for only being 35w/ch and a few more I can't find right at this moment


None of the mindblowers. But do have some of the Craig PowerPlay stuff. Even have an amp new in the box. They were such a pain to hook up back then. High level input only. No RCA's. Also have some Magnadyne from the same era. 1 NIB amp and 12 of the 6x9's NIB . Purple 6x9's. Neat looking. Have some pics of the 6x9's on the pic page... 
Do you by chance have a Yamaha YPA-800 or YPA-400?


----------



## icu812

tomtomjr said:


> None of the mindblowers. But do have some of the Craig PowerPlay stuff. Even have an amp new in the box. They were such a pain to hook up back then. High level input only. No RCA's. Also have some Magnadyne from the same era. 1 NIB amp and 12 of the 6x9's NIB . Purple 6x9's. Neat looking. Have some pics of the 6x9's on the pic page...
> Do you by chance have a Yamaha YPA-800 or YPA-400?


no, a buddy had the YPA700 and gave it to me to use with an old set of the RF 10" truck boxes (the ones with the Motorola mid & tweet piezo horns) in my work truck
I sure would like to find a set of those Mind Blower's I would like the coaxials but I would settle for the duals ,I bought a set from a place called Budco Electronics with a lifetime warranty I bet I replaced them about 20 times till they went out of business
remember AFS Krikets ?


----------



## WRX/Z28

tomtomjr said:


> None of the mindblowers. But do have some of the Craig PowerPlay stuff. Even have an amp new in the box. They were such a pain to hook up back then. High level input only. No RCA's. Also have some Magnadyne from the same era. 1 NIB amp and 12 of the 6x9's NIB . Purple 6x9's. Neat looking. Have some pics of the 6x9's on the pic page...
> Do you by chance have a Yamaha YPA-800 or YPA-400?


I have a YPA-600 that's in pretty good shape.


----------



## WRX/Z28

Precision Power Art's are probably my fav's. 



















My dog hates when I pull out all the PPI's. She's got nowhere to go! lol


----------



## Robb

Someone contact CNN and get this thread on the news !! :laugh:


----------



## tomtomjr

WRX/Z28 said:


> I have a YPA-600 that's in pretty good shape.
> 
> [/IMG]


Had a few of them around here. But this is what I would like 1 more of. The YPA-400. Just need 1 more of them, and a few of the YPA-800's. They sell for cheap, but super clean amp for highs. One of the best I have heard. The YPA-800 is twice the size. Both are 4 channel. Had one here, but I haven't seen it in years. Don't know what happened to it. Anyone have one ?


----------



## SSCustoms

tomtomjr said:


> I never knew Fultron and Memphis had anything to do with each other. Learn something new every day.


The parent company to Memphis (and Fulmer Helmets) is The Arthur Fulmer Company. It was founded in 1919, and originally made seat covers for cars. Fultron was short for FULmer elecTRONics.


----------



## WRX/Z28

SSCustoms said:


> The parent company to Memphis (and Fulmer Helmets) is The Arthur Fulmer Company. It was founded in 1919, and originally made seat covers for cars. Fultron was short for FULmer elecTRONics.


It always reminded me of:


----------



## Maddman

Wow, I believe that man really likes PPI art series amplifiers!!!


----------



## mr1spd

Wow that old stuff is so cool it brings back so much......


----------



## PPI_GUY

VERY cool PPI collection! As much as you are into the ART series stuff, I am into the older M/AM and Pro Mos, only on a small scale.
It's a shame that the PPI brand had to be watered down and turned into what it is today. There are still a few very loyal old school PPI standard bearers out there trying to keep what PPI once was still alive.


----------



## Maddman

MTX Thunder Series (2) 4160 and (1) 280. originally black, sand blasted (bare aluminum) emblems stripped and chrome plated.


----------



## Scooter-Man

I’ve bought these MB Quart QM160.03KX new back in ’94 or ’95. They were mounted in custom kicks aimed in the center of the car and used ambient tweeters up in the dash. Had much fun with that set up while trying to compete. They still sound great.

People like pictures…..







































These crossovers have been in use since ’94 on every passive system I’ve owned. The sound to them is rich and full. They been used on Polk DB 5250’s, Polk Momo, JL’s XR’s and PG RSD’s and a few others. Before I found DIY, I generally bought new comps once a year. Wish I could find the specs on them. The layout of the components within the crossover is very symmertical, which I like.




















Notice the tweeter protection is removed, didn’t take long for me to yank that out.










I’ll repost the Techniques amp, someone asked for a clearer picture.

Late!


----------



## keep_hope_alive

awesome thread. wow. i feel young. i was 16 in 1994. i didn't recognize half of that stuff. and here i thought "old school" was early 90's. awesome pictures, even though it took over an hour to go through this thread, it was worth it. some of you are ridiculous, but in a good way. 

I think about some of the stuff i unloaded when i was young, never knowing how good it could be. 

this stuff is as old as i have anymore, most of it has been installed in the last year. They Alpine 3672 was recently sold. 










































































my first "big" system in 1996 (not that old)


----------



## n_olympios

I loved those HU's, I always thought the japs were inspired by KITT's steering wheel (lol)! 

I also adore these:


----------



## n_olympios

I loved those HU's, I always thought the japs were inspired by KITT's steering wheel (lol)! 

I also adore these:


----------



## n_olympios

I just realised I haven't posted some of my own stuff in this thread... Not so much old school as some others but here it goes: 

Alto Mobile Falstaff 10 (BNIB)










Xtant 404m










Alto Mobile uCS PRO (again, BNIB)










along with a UI4










Clarion set (disregard the 9833R faceplate)




























DLS UR12 (you guessed it, BNIB)










And then of course, my everlasting (hopefully) Aliante (12 LTD Si) in its current enclosure.


----------



## n_olympios

...nothing to see here...


----------



## Scooter-Man

LOL @ The two double posts....

Tom, Proton is name I haven't heard in a LONG time. Wonder when someone is gonna post a pic of an Pyle amp.

Late!


----------



## dmazyn

Old School SS Rubicons in action.

From left to right we have a 202, 1002 and 702.


----------



## keep_hope_alive

these are going into my car soon. active off two Xtant 403a amps.


----------



## imjustjason

Original OZ's!! Killer speakers! I ran that exact three way setup for about 3 years with homemade passive x-overs.


----------



## Maddman

Oz Audio! still a big fan of the stuff. Back in 93, owned Oz-100's,Oz-140's,Oz-200H's,Oz-250's. Currently, still own (1) Oz-200L. I would like to get my hands on a set of 3-way (1,4,6.5)


----------



## rugrat

ZAPCO *Z400C4-SL*








4channel competition amp. 
(Including:MNG-frequency selective noise gate, MX1-quad variable crossover module).

BNIB (bought this and never installed)







[/IMG]

Chaim.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Beautiful Oz collection. I remember how cool the metallic purple paint was on the baskets of those speakers. Back in 93 I wanted to repaint my Mustang GT black with a bottom-up fade that was a matching purple to the Oz basket paint. Awesome color.


----------



## emrliquidlife

Scooter-Man said:


> I’ve bought these MB Quart QM160.03KX new back in ’94 or ’95. They were mounted in custom kicks aimed in the center of the car and used ambient tweeters up in the dash. Had much fun with that set up while trying to compete. They still sound great.
> 
> People like pictures…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These crossovers have been in use since ’94 on every passive system I’ve owned. The sound to them is rich and full. They been used on Polk DB 5250’s, Polk Momo, JL’s XR’s and PG RSD’s and a few others. Before I found DIY, I generally bought new comps once a year. Wish I could find the specs on them. The layout of the components within the crossover is very symmertical, which I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the tweeter protection is removed, didn’t take long for me to yank that out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll repost the Techniques amp, someone asked for a clearer picture.
> 
> Late!


I have that exact speaker. My serial # is in the 5s though. So what does pulling out the tweeter protection do? 

I think I paid about $300 for my speakers.

Ed


----------



## cubdenno

rugrat said:


> ZAPCO *Z400C4-SL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4channel competition amp.
> (Including:MNG-frequency selective noise gate, MX1-quad variable crossover module).
> 
> BNIB (bought this and never installed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Chaim.


Had that amp stolen out of my car in 1997. I cried.


----------



## keep_hope_alive

SUX 2BU said:


> Beautiful Oz collection. I remember how cool the metallic purple paint was on the baskets of those speakers. Back in 93 I wanted to repaint my Mustang GT black with a bottom-up fade that was a matching purple to the Oz basket paint. Awesome color.


They had purple and charcoal baskets corresponding to high Q and low Q, respectively. I wanted the low Q since my installation will have less airspace, hence the charcoal basket versions. If I wanted the 6's in the doors i would have needed purple baskets. Instead I want them in the kicks or floor, or i'll rebuild the door panel to elminate the pocket and have a sealed enclosure. not sure yet.

thanks.


----------



## X on 22s

keep_hope_alive said:


> these are going into my car soon. active off two Xtant 403a amps.


damn i hate you....want to sell them?


----------



## Scooter-Man

emrliquidlife said:


> I have that exact speaker. My serial # is in the 5s though. So what does pulling out the tweeter protection do?
> 
> I think I paid about $300 for my speakers.
> 
> Ed


I have external tweeter protection, the ones removed from the xover worked OK, they cut out often at high levels..

Late!


----------



## Thrill_House

Found this on ebay today, nice condition and not a bad price either eBay Motors: Rockford Fosgate Symmetry EPX2 with 28 Band EQ D Card (item 300295670355 end time Feb-28-09 17:55:18 PST)


----------



## tcowden

I've really enjoyed this thread, although I guess I'm from the REALLY old school. My first car had an AM radio and an 8-track! I remember listening to the same four tapes over and over and over again. (Remember, 8-track didn't have a "reverse" like cassettes.) 

In the mid '80s after several years of listening to JBL, RF, Concord, Audiomobile, and Nakamichi gear, I started to understand what was just loud, versus what sounded really good. The seeds of an expensive audio addiction (both car and home) were sown.

I've been an a/d/s/ fan since the late '80s. My first decent SQ system was put in my BMW in 1989. It included an Alpine 7907, a/d/s/ (but at that time it was ADS in tall skinny letters!) amps and speakers. I've kept the car for over 20 years, partly because I couldn't part with the sound system. 

About five years ago, after the HU finally gave up for good, I decided to "renew" the system. After listening to a bunch of other current equipment, I decided I still preferred the a/d/s/ sound and build quality, but I had heard about what happened to the product quality with the change in ownership of the company. So, with the exception of the HU, I decided to start trolling for new old stock and gently used a/d/s/ replacements. Well, it went a bit beyond replacements.

Here's what I have accumulated:



















The PQ40.2 and PH30.2 are both new-in-the-box. The PQ20.2 and PH15.2 are gently used. The light gray PH15 and PQ10 in the center are my originals (and still work perfectly). I've got the other new 300i anniversary edition speaker, just didn't have it handy. Both sets of 320i/s and the SB10s subwoofer are new too.

Plus, more a/d/s/ gear not shown: Crossover, breakout box, remote bass controller, various DIN-RCA cable converters, etc.)

Now I just need to choose what to put it back into the car!

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tonyguy

Damn, Nice ADS stuff tcowden. Almost as nice as my collection  Just kidding man, but you've got some great stuff.


----------



## Maddman

USD SpeakerWorks SW30 30 band equalizers, use to have the 3way active crossover also, but sold it several years ago. I need to sell these, maybe I'll post them to the classified section in the near future.


----------



## HondAudio

Remember when guys were converting professional audio gear to use in the car? $299 for a Behringer digital EQ doesn't seem like a lot these days


----------



## EEB

I bought these back in 95 and used them for about 6-8 months. Were taken out when I sold the vehicle and they have been sitting in the box since. I also have the matching tweeters.


----------



## Scooter-Man

Someone asked me for another picture of the Techincs M-280 amp. I also included my PG Sapphire SA3.0 (75 X 2) from '93ish.





































Notice the two internal 30 amp fuses..









Late!


----------



## tomtomjr

Cool looking Technics. I haven't seen one of those in about 20 years. Good shape too. I have the DIN Technics top of the line model from back then. They made good quality sounding amps and HU's. Thanks for the pics...


----------



## imjustjason

I had that deck too tomtom, full logic transport controls, that's the only cassette deck I have ever seen where you could select the number of songs to skip with the music search. If you wanted to skip two songs ahead you would just push the button twice. Killer stuff.


----------



## mjgonegm

rockytophigh said:


> Here's my old skool addition....I have some smaller streams packed away somewhere but it'd take a while to find 'em for pics so this will have to do.....


Sweet goat how much did it cost have the gas tank moved ??


----------



## rockytophigh

mjgonegm said:


> Sweet goat how much did it cost have the gas tank moved ??


It's still there. Removed the back deck subs to help the bass get into the cabin. It does a mighty fine job of that, lol.


----------



## lask48180

there is alot of nice old stuff here.

I have a nice ppi collection.the ppi pc2300,ppi pc650 6 channel and the pcx4125 2 foot long 4 channel monster.I need 7 more post so I can sell them here.need them gone.

does ppi stuff sell good here?

2 more post

last one,sry guys.


----------



## OnTheGreen

ollschool said:


> Here's some of my amps and other audio i have collected over the years. Just love this hobby. I have a few more not in these pics. Some one wanted to see my ARC 4000se, it is next to the earthquake4300, dam neer the same size. Sorry if the pics suck, i am trying to figure a few things out with windows vista..


That is a wonderful room!!


----------



## gex90

imjustjason said:


> I had that deck too tomtom, full logic transport controls, that's the only cassette deck I have ever seen where you could select the number of songs to skip with the music search. If you wanted to skip two songs ahead you would just push the button twice. Killer stuff.


Pioneer have several decks where you could go up to 6 songs back or forward like this KP-007.


----------



## imjustjason

gex90 said:


> Pioneer have several decks where you could go up to 6 songs back or forward like this KP-007.


That's cool. Never been much of a Pioneer guy, I did had a shaft model that was designed for trucks once. I think it had a "superbass" control or something crazy like that. The knobs were rubbery... it was a pretty cool deck. I don't remember the model number... something like 7272.. IDK, too many years ago.


----------



## gex90

imjustjason said:


> That's cool. Never been much of a Pioneer guy, I did had a shaft model that was designed for trucks once. I think it had a "superbass" control or something crazy like that. The knobs were rubbery... it was a pretty cool deck. I don't remember the model number... something like 7272.. IDK, too many years ago.


Guess you mean the KEH-7272 and it's "Loudness"-control (sorry about the bad picture quality)?


----------



## ca90ss

Old PPI made Crutchfield that just came in the mail earlier today.


----------



## imjustjason

gex90 said:


> Guess you mean the KEH-7272 and it's "Loudness"-control (sorry about the bad picture quality)?


That's not it, I had that one at one time too. I got to looking, I remember it had TR at the end of the model numer meaning "truck". I found two a 7676TR and a 9696TR, after looking at the features I think it was the 9696TR.


----------



## rugrat

Audio-ART 100T
Titanium soft dome tweeter. 
Spec: 50w , 1.2-22 Khz ,1" voice coil,
9 Oz magnet.


Never been installed, (but look old).







[/URL][/IMG]

Specifications from the manual







[/URL][/IMG]

.


----------



## tmieczkowski

i just scored an old ppi sedona 500, this thing is a surfboard!
also i maybe able to grab 2 punch 100ix's and a punch 40, all from 93-95
the sedona will b for sale soon!


----------



## tmieczkowski

i just scored an old ppi sedona 500, this thing is a surfboard!
also i maybe able to grab 2 punch 100ix's and a punch 40, all from 93-95
the sedona will b for sale soon!


----------



## deodkid

here's my ongoing oldschool set up..









10" soundstream exact
clif designs seps
crystal horns/motorola drivers










mcintosh mx4000/mda4000
mcintosh mc443m
mcintosh mc425
altec lansing alc15

currently using this hu:









my sub:









sorry if the pics are too big..


----------



## C-Bass

ca90ss said:


> Old PPI made Crutchfield that just came in the mail earlier today.


This guy was on ebay a few days ago no?


----------



## SUX 2BU

Neato on the ALC-15. I forgot they made those. I have an ALC-20.


----------



## gex90

imjustjason said:


> That's not it, I had that one at one time too. I got to looking, I remember it had TR at the end of the model numer meaning "truck". I found two a 7676TR and a 9696TR, after looking at the features I think it was the 9696TR.


Right. Here they are, and they are equipped with "Super Bass" and “Rubber control knobs”.


----------



## imjustjason

gex90 said:


> Right. Here they are, and they are equipped with "Super Bass" and “Rubber control knobs”.


Killer!! You are the Pioneer man!! I always thought it was odd that they would come out with a "truck" specific head unit. 

Cool! Thanks


----------



## PPI_GUY

Here is a recent purchase. A Special Edition A275 with a grey heatsink. Most of the ones I have seen are blue. Manufactured by PPI back in the late 80's and early 90's.


----------



## mjgonegm

Well this Is not an car audio but an Home Audio, It some what vintage circa 1988-1990

BUt I love It it just has unrentless power, It pushes 175watts Rms over 4 Channels And you know what i got 4 blown Speakers and PartsExpress to prove it. And still never had it run into the red range (3 Bars)

it say's 1,300 max on the back but god am i scared to try it, and it's 

4,8,16 OHm Stable

I have modifed by replacing the lights inside with led's (Blue)

My poor pioneers

Here are some Pics


----------



## imjustjason

After great personal struggle regarding whether to post these or not... here they are. I have others, mostly Fosgates, Yamahas, & Infinitys that aren't pictured... but you get the gist. These pictures tell me one thing.... I need to dust my Orions!!!



















Just amps, if this goes well I might put up some speakers.


----------



## ChrisB

I have found that a soft bristle paint brush works wonders for dusting off old amps


----------



## imjustjason

I've got a little horsehair brush type thing... just been too busy to use it.


----------



## t3sn4f2

mjgonegm said:


> Well this Is not an car audio but an Home Audio, It some what vintage circa 1988-1990
> 
> BUt I love It it just has unrentless power, It pushes 175watts Rms over 4 Channels And you know what i got 4 blown Speakers and PartsExpress to prove it. And still never had it run into the red range (3 Bars)
> 
> it say's 1,300 max on the back but god am i scared to try it, and it's
> 
> 2,4,8,16 OHm Stable
> 
> I have modifed by replacing the lights inside with led's (Blue)
> 
> My poor pioneers
> 
> Here are some Pics


Please, no non car audio stuff here.


----------



## volker

This thread first made me sentimental... thinking about all the Blaupunkt receivers I had...
Heilbronn, Woodstock with separate EQ, Munchen CD (with the cardridges) and my pride, a Blaupunkt Koln RCM 40 , rebadged for Porsche as Symphony with CD changer IMO the best car radio ever.... now I'm upset, should have kept them...


----------



## mjgonegm

t3sn4f2 said:


> Please, no non car audio stuff here.


Hey Hey , Who say's you can't use this in a car, Give me a power inverter and let me work my magic.


----------



## WRX/Z28

Ok, now here's a new addition to my collection. At first glance these look black in the pics, but they aren't. They're actually a charcoal grey, and seems that they are out of Noel Lee of Monster Cable's Porsche. Feast your eyes on my new toys.


----------



## Tonyguy

Damn, how'd you get his amps?


----------



## t3sn4f2

mjgonegm said:


> Hey Hey , Who say's you can't use this in a car, Give me a power inverter and let me work my magic.


Fine fine, but only if it's actually in the car in the pics.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Weren't those ART's all on Ebay alittle while back?
Matching crossovers too!
Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## WRX/Z28

PPI_GUY said:


> Weren't those ART's all on Ebay alittle while back?
> Matching crossovers too!
> Very nice! Congrats!


Yup, matching FRX456, semi-matching DEQ230, and two matching flat piston 10" subs powdercoated the same charcoal.


----------



## mjgonegm

t3sn4f2 said:


> Fine fine, but only if it's actually in the car in the pics.



okay Truce


----------



## starboy869

those are pretty nice.


----------



## HondAudio

WRX/Z28 said:


> Ok, now here's a new addition to my collection. At first glance these look black in the pics, but they aren't. They're actually a charcoal grey, and seems that they are out of Noel Lee of Monster Cable's Porsche. Feast your eyes on my new toys.


Ooh... they would look better in my silver "toaster" than my white Arts would


----------



## syd-monster

imjustjason said:


> After great personal struggle regarding whether to post these or not... here they are. I have others, mostly Fosgates, Yamahas, & Infinitys that aren't pictured... but you get the gist. These pictures tell me one thing.... I need to dust my Orions!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just amps, if this goes well I might put up some speakers.


THANK YOU!
Is in that lot, some of the gear you and I were PM'ing about?
Darn nice collection non the less!


----------



## imjustjason

syd-monster said:


> THANK YOU!
> Is in that lot, some of the gear you and I were PM'ing about?
> Darn nice collection non the less!


Yeah, the GS Orion you were asking about is in the pic with the other Orions. Sorry man, been ridiculously busy lately. I'm not much of a salesman. :blush:


----------



## tiyor

hello,i've encounter this marantz 750a from car audio accessory shop at my place....
hmm..wondering is this amp same as the old school 750a...
this the link to this amp dealer
Marantz Amplifier - Product Picture From AUTOTOMORROW PTE LTD


----------



## tiyor

hello,i've encounter this marantz 750a from car audio accessory shop at my place....
hmm..wondering is this amp same as the old school 750a...
this the link to this amp dealer
Marantz Amplifier - Product Picture From AUTOTOMORROW PTE LTD


----------



## tiyor

sorry for double post...
first time post to this forum...


----------



## Scooter-Man

imjustjason said:


> Yeah, the GS Orion you were asking about is in the pic with the other Orions. Sorry man, been ridiculously busy lately. I'm not much of a salesman. :blush:



That is one NICE collection of amps. Wish I still had my PG MS-275 (stolen), then I would have to get a few more to go with it... It's not an addiction, it's pure mental satisfaction.

Late!


----------



## ECM

Man, I love all those orions...I have a few myself, but not THAT many.


----------



## Shaheenk

My small collection.







































Whats in the car










New in Box










New Editions


----------



## Shaheenk




----------



## darkhart

Here's my small contribution to the old school.....

phoenix gold eq230









fultron 75x2


----------



## imjustjason

I don't know if I would call that little... quite a bit of QUALITY items there. 

Quality always wins over quantity.

Looks like you've got a thing for the EQ-230's.


----------



## Shaheenk

Well got the reactor finish and the frank finish, then I got a EQ215IX in Ti finish, then a tiDeq in ti and tideq in black, then the ID's


----------



## keep_hope_alive

>


a Phoenix Gold Cyclone!!! sweet.


----------



## darkhart

imjustjason said:


> I don't know if I would call that little... quite a bit of QUALITY items there.
> 
> Quality always wins over quantity.
> 
> Looks like you've got a thing for the EQ-230's.


I think I'm gonna clean that Fultron up and install it in my car until I do my big build....I loved the Fultron's and ran them for years including their Auria subs which iirc were out before kicker released the solobarics......
I would like to see someone post up pics of the old Kenwood KRC-999 or 999II cass headunits, I haven't see one since I owned one back in the late 80's.....


----------



## imjustjason

darkhart said:


> I think I'm gonna clean that Fultron up and install it in my car until I do my big build....I loved the Fultron's and ran them for years including their Auria subs which iirc were out before kicker released the solobarics......
> I would like to see someone post up pics of the old Kenwood KRC-999 or 999II cass headunits, I haven't see one since I owned one back in the late 80's.....


I had a KRC-959, a 838 and an 858, but no 999. I actually have never even seen of those in real life. My dream cassette deck was the Concord HP-540. The DIN version they had. I had a HP-550 (top shaft model)... that was a mans deck... 20-20kHz on the cassette section!!


----------



## psykosis

Shaheenk said:


> My small collection.
> 
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a191/shaheenk/S4010008-1.jpg[/G]
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a191/shaheenk/S4010010.jpg[/IG]
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a191/shaheenk/S4010013-1.jpg[/MG]
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a191/shaheenk/S4010017.jpg[/MG]
> 
> Whats in the car
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a191/shaheenk/3large.gif[/IG]
> 
> New in Box
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a191/shaheenk/S4010064.jpg[/IG]
> 
> New Editions
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a191/shaheenk/02Feb2009011.jpg[/IG]
> 
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a191/shaheenk/02Feb2009027.jpg[/IG]
> [IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a191/shaheenk/02Feb2009026.jpg[/IG][/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Well damn!
> 
> Gimmie gimmie gimmie...


----------



## tomtomjr

Love that Cyclone sub. Always wanted to try one. Have you tried it yet? Did it sound good, bad? Could you tell the difference from a regular sub vs the fan-sub?


----------



## gex90

imjustjason said:


> I had a KRC-959, a 838 and an 858, but no 999. I actually have never even seen of those in real life. My dream cassette deck was the Concord HP-540. The DIN version they had. I had a HP-550 (top shaft model)... that was a mans deck... 20-20kHz on the cassette section!!



Nice amp-collection!! Here in Europe it was hard to find these nice US-models. Lucky you!

Thought I would show a nice cassette player since you mentioned the frequency range. The Kenwood KRC-949D covered 25Hz-22kHz when using metal tapes. It also had dbx. I've never seen a better equipped car cassette player. Cost about $1850 in Norway back in the mid 80's. I have one in my collection (didn't buy it new though). Check out the picture, description (also in German and French) and datasheet.


----------



## mjgonegm

tomtomjr said:


> Love that Cyclone sub. Always wanted to try one. Have you tried it yet? Did it sound good, bad? Could you tell the difference from a regular sub vs the fan-sub?


Yeah interresting

How does that work ?


----------



## imjustjason

gex90 said:


> Thought I would show a nice cassette player since you mentioned the frequency range. The Kenwood KRC-949D covered 25Hz-22kHz when using metal tapes. It also had dbx. I've never seen a better equipped car cassette player. Cost about $1850 in Norway back in the mid 80's. I have one in my collection (didn't buy it new though). Check out the picture, description (also in German and French) and datasheet.


That is essentially the KRC-999 that someone was asking about. Looks the same anyway.


----------



## HCCA

I'm going to have to get pcs of my Alpine 7909 & 5959 changer up soon! I sold my Orion HCCA 250's, but the guy I sold them to, still has them. I would rather have a few of those Orion NT's though!!

P.S.- Why not have a dedicated Old School trading post here if there are this many interested?


----------



## C-Bass

Here's my latest addition


----------



## slvrtsunami

Seeing all this old school stuf really brings back memories. Thanks to all the guys who posted their pics. Wow, that was a different time back then....


----------



## SoCalBean420

Hey guys I'm new here on this board, but I been reading up for a lil while. I decided to register and going in the fun (by the way I love this place!!) Anyhow I just wanted to show my small collection of LP amps.


----------



## lowpoke

HCCA said:


> P.S.- Why not have a dedicated Old School trading post here if there are this many interested?


I second this motion!


----------



## tomtomjr

SoCalBean420 said:


> Hey guys I'm new here on this board, but I been reading up for a lil while. I decided to register and going in the fun (by the way I love this place!!) Anyhow I just wanted to show my small collection of LP amps.


Good looking LP amps. Welcome to the forum. Lots of LP users on here. You will fit right in...

On that Lanzar, it sure looks like a Hifonics VI Odin board. Might be the one between the Odin and Pluto. Can't remember the model between them...


----------



## WRX/Z28

SoCalBean420 said:


> Hey guys I'm new here on this board, but I been reading up for a lil while. I decided to register and going in the fun (by the way I love this place!!) Anyhow I just wanted to show my small collection of LP amps.


AHHHH!!! amp on top of amp with no protection! NOOOO.... 

I always wondered how some of these amps get as scratched up as they do...


----------



## OnTheGreen

Here are the current ones I have. Sold a bunch of others over the years.

Punch 150
Punch 75
Punch 75 HD
Power 100

Linear Power 452iq
Linear Power 2002

Earthquake pa-2030
Proton D230

Punch 3x crossover


----------



## PPI_GUY

My Orion stuff. Not all what I consider old school. The 250r's have different etchings on the top of the heatsink. Early vs. later production? The 620GT is a recent addition.



And an older Cobalt 430. Nice little amp.


----------



## imjustjason

I'll give you $15 for the 620GT... you suck BTW!


----------



## PPI_GUY

imjustjason said:


> I'll give you $15 for the 620GT... you suck BTW!


Plus shipping? LOL!


----------



## PPI_GUY

My 2150AM. Kinda rough but, these are one of my favorite PPI models.

 

And my 4200M. These share the same heatsink as the 2150's.


----------



## tomtomjr

PPI_GUY said:


> The 620GT is a recent addition.


I sure want that 620GT. Been looking a long time for one of those. Would look nice next to my other Orion's. If you need to find a home for it..........


----------



## imjustjason

tomtomjr said:


> I sure want that 620GT. Been looking a long time for one of those. Would look nice next to my other Orion's. If you need to find a home for it..........


You would be SICK if you knew what he paid for that 620GT.

*$15!!!!!!* plus shipping


----------



## slvrtsunami

I wish I still had some of my old stuff! I also wish I could find picutres of it!!

I was think ing about a 225-HCCA on my horns, think about the dynamics!!


----------



## PPI_GUY

imjustjason said:


> You would be SICK if you knew what he paid for that 620GT.
> 
> *$15!!!!!!* plus shipping


Oh lord!


----------



## sdsport92064

The old "proximity sensor" alarm. I also had the pager for it, then a buddy "needed" it and promised to give me his that he "had on order" and I never saw it again.









One of those "damnit it's just sitting there on clearance fine I'll buy it" type of purchases. Looks like an RF modulator unit but it's actually a preamp output CD changer controller.









See above^









I was going to use this nice, simple 5-channel with built-in crossovers for a small install, my first stereo in a car in SEVENTEEN YEARS. Yes, for 17 years no stereo for me, I just could never afford to install the gear I had stashed away.









Some Coustic Basspumps, since sold to a member here:









Some misc PG RCA ends I had that I bugged my PG distributor for 2 years to get and then never used anyway:









Some stuff I had for years, the MBQ speakers had the tweets and mids powered by separate PPI A300's and an A600 to a SS Ref 12. The only system I had, last heard by me 17 years ago:









The amps I kick myself every day for having let go. All had low serial numbers, if I remember correctly one was 17 and another was 32:









The deck and processor are in my car now, not hooked up to anything, just sitting there so I don't have a hole in my dash.









I'm starting to stockpile the blue Lanzar Opti amps now, just because I'm getting bit by the bug again and would like to do a retro install. So if anyone has a 200 or 500 lying around for cheap let me know!


----------



## SSCustoms

PPI_GUY said:


> My Orion stuff. Not all what I consider old school. The 250r's have different etchings on the top of the heatsink. Early vs. later production? The 620GT is a recent addition.


Is that the 620GT that was on eBay last month? I don't remember why I didn't bid on it. At least it got added to a nice collection. 

I believe the difference in the 250r's is pre and post DEI buy out.


----------



## WRX/Z28

SSCustoms said:


> Is that the 620GT that was on eBay last month? I don't remember why I didn't bid on it. At least it got added to a nice collection.
> 
> I believe the difference in the 250r's is pre and post DEI buy out.


Negative. The 250R, and IIRC the following 250G4 series were pre-buyout.


----------



## imjustjason

sdsport92064 said:


>


OMFG!!! 




WRX/Z28 said:


> Negative. The 250R, and IIRC the following 250G4 series were pre-buyout.


Truth. G4's were the last of a great company.


----------



## syd-monster

imjustjason said:


> Yeah, the GS Orion you were asking about is in the pic with the other Orions. Sorry man, been ridiculously busy lately. I'm not much of a salesman. :blush:


 All good mang, you have an awesome collection saw those ADCOMS and . But you know you have a customer here, let me know on any of that gear!


----------



## PPI_GUY

SSCustoms said:


> Is that the 620GT that was on eBay last month? I don't remember why I didn't bid on it. At least it got added to a nice collection.
> 
> I believe the difference in the 250r's is pre and post DEI buy out.


Yes, that is the 620GT that was on Ebay. Saw it, re-read the BIN price and hoped no one else saw it before I confirmed my bid. It actually looks pretty good. It hasn't been cleaned up in that pic.

The 250r's were the Gen. III HCCA's. Before the DEI buyout. Still don't know why the two different designs.
I have been told the 97.1 Concept was a low production amp? It was basically the same amp as the 150r that came out the following year. Not nearly as rare as the 97.3 but, still kinda cool.


----------



## quality_sound

I can't believe you have a Concept. They were definitely low production and may have even been special edition amps.


----------



## SSCustoms

PPI_GUY said:


> Yes, that is the 620GT that was on Ebay. Saw it, re-read the BIN price and hoped no one else saw it before I confirmed my bid. It actually looks pretty good. It hasn't been cleaned up in that pic.
> 
> The 250r's were the Gen. III HCCA's. Before the DEI buyout. Still don't know why the two different designs.
> I have been told the 97.1 Concept was a low production amp? It was basically the same amp as the 150r that came out the following year. Not nearly as rare as the 97.3 but, still kinda cool.


Now I remember!!! I did try to buy it! By the time I confirmed my bid it was gone! Too funny!

I will have to dig out my Orions and get some pics. Four 2150sx, a 275sx and a 250sx. I stopped buying them when the SX became the XTR. For some reason the XTR's onboard crossover confused the hell out of me!


----------



## ashler72

gex90 said:


> This is a great thread showing lots of interesting equipment!
> 
> I collect car stereo from the 80's. Mostly Pioneer, Clarion and Alpine. Pictures shows part of my collection.
> 
> Anyone remember these components?
> 
> Anyone want to sell/trade?


Oh hell yes I remember those pieces. My cousin had the Centrate set in his '77 T/A in '84-'85. I have been wanting the set for a long time now. Send me a PM with some of the model #'s you have and what you want for them. Mainly the Cassette H/U, CD player, and EQ that would automatically raise the volume according to the amount of external noise like wind.


----------



## t3sn4f2

SSCustoms said:


> Now I remember!!! I did try to buy it! By the time I confirmed my bid it was gone! Too funny!
> 
> I will have to dig out my Orions and get some pics. Four 2150sx, a 275sx and a 250sx. I stopped buying them when the SX became the XTR. For some reason the XTR's onboard crossover confused the hell out of me!


I have a 2150SX. Are your power cables all corroded where they touch the insulation? Mine are all green on the outside of the cable and the inside is fine. The amp is pretty much brand new, only used it for a year in 96 and its been sitting in my closet ever since. Strange thing is that the speaker wire plug is perfectly fine.


----------



## imjustjason

t3sn4f2 said:


> I have a 2150SX. Are your power cables all corroded where they touch the insulation? Mine are all green on the outside of the cable and the inside is fine. The amp is pretty much brand new, only used it for a year in 96 and its been sitting in my closet ever since. Strange thing is that the speaker wire plug is perfectly fine.


Sounds like junk... sell it to me, cheap.


----------



## t3sn4f2

imjustjason said:


> Sounds like junk... sell it to me, cheap.


Right 

It's an easy fix though since the wire has a terminal and is bolted onto the board.


----------



## imjustjason

It was worth a shot. :blush:

Nearly all of my older Orions did the same thing on the power wires. Must have had some bad copper or some chemical in the insulation was corrosive.


----------



## beco

great stuff.


----------



## Scooter-Man

A few pages back, someone posted a set of Cliff Design separates. I found an old set of xovers,, really don't need them. Any takers? The speakers got stolen a LONG time ago..










Late!


----------



## Scooter-Man

Cleaned out an old box and found a few things. May not be Old School SHOW OFF, but old school related..

Had to learn how to build boxes the right way after two 15's would not fit in a Chevette.. 










Here's some passive xovers that were worth taking pictures of, most where home made coils and failing apart ceramic resistors.





























I know I have a set of WaveMod AP pads around,, somewhere.

LAte!


----------



## slvrtsunami

Ahh yes, the days of prefabbed passive networks and power robbing coils for subs......blissful past, now all gone.


----------



## PPI_GUY

My MTX Terminators...


----------



## PPI_GUY

Some old JBL tweets and Kicker x-overs.


----------



## slvrtsunami

PPI_GUY said:


> Some old JBL tweets and Kicker x-overs.


Are those the T-06 titanium (I think??) tweeters?


----------



## guitarsail

imjustjason said:


> After great personal struggle regarding whether to post these or not... here they are. I have others, mostly Fosgates, Yamahas, & Infinitys that aren't pictured... but you get the gist. These pictures tell me one thing.... I need to dust my Orions!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just amps, if this goes well I might put up some speakers.


Whoaa whooa wait you did it without me...im sad now..can I help when/if you do the speakers


----------



## gex90

ashler72 said:


> Oh hell yes I remember those pieces. My cousin had the Centrate set in his '77 T/A in '84-'85. I have been wanting the set for a long time now. Send me a PM with some of the model #'s you have and what you want for them. Mainly the Cassette H/U, CD player, and EQ that would automatically raise the volume according to the amount of external noise like wind.



Guess you talk about the silver ones (check out the first picture) with Pioneer's first car stereo CD-player. The CD-player is called CDX-1 (there is also a similar on with preamp called CDX-P1). 

The one in the middle is the preamp/cassette player with an external radio unit. The cassette could jump up to 6 songs back or forward. The frequency range went as high up as the CD-player, 20kHz. A timer could be set to turn on the news at a specific time. It's called FX-K9. I guess the one sold in the US was called FEX-95. It was the first Pioneer unit with wireless remote control.

The one on the bottom is an equalizer. The function "ASL" makes it turn up or down the volume according to the noice level in the car. You can see the sensor beside the knob. It could also be hocked up with an external mic to automatically adjust the equalizer levels. It's called EQ-505, and really hard to get a hold on.

The second picture is an ad for these components. Easy to understand why people dreamed of owning them when you look at that add. They knew how to do it back then.


----------



## tomtomjr

gex90 said:


> Guess you talk about the silver ones (check out the first picture) with Pioneer's first car stereo CD-player. The CD-player is called CDX-1 (there is also a simular on with preamp called CDX-P1). Hard to find with a working laser.


You wouldn't by chance have an optical pickup (laser) for the CDX-P1 would you? Or a source for one? I have a few CDX-P1's, and one needs a new optical pickup.


----------



## gex90

tomtomjr said:


> You wouldn't by chance have an optical pickup (laser) for the CDX-P1 would you? Or a source for one? I have a few CDX-P1's, and one needs a new optical pickup.


I'm affraid not. Have a few myself with "worn out" source. I remember several years ago that part cost about $1000 in Norway. About the same as a new player.

What other Pioneer components do you possess?


----------



## imjustjason

gex90 said:


> Guess you talk about the silver ones (check out the first picture) with Pioneer's first car stereo CD-player. The CD-player is called CDX-1 (there is also a similar on with preamp called CDX-P1).
> 
> The one in the middle is the preamp/cassette player with an external radio unit. The cassette could jump up to 6 songs back or forward. The frequency range went as high up as the CD-player, 20kHz. A timer could be set to turn on the news at a specific time. It's called FX-K9. I guess the one sold in the US was called FEX-95. It was the first Pioneer unit with wireless remote control.
> 
> The one on the bottom is an equalizer. The function "ASL" makes it turn up or down the volume according to the noice level in the car. You can see the sensor beside the knob. It could also be hocked up with an external mic to automatically adjust the equalizer levels. It's called EQ-505, and really hard to get a hold on.
> 
> The second picture is an ad for these components. Easy to understand why people dreamed of owning them when you look at that add. They knew how to do it back then.


You actually have those!! I didn't know they even existing in real life!! A friend of mine had the CSX-1, but I've never seen the rest together... only it that ad you show.



guitarsail said:


> Whoaa whooa wait you did it without me...im sad now..can I help when/if you do the speakers


Yeah, I was looking through them the other night to get some pics of one for a guy and wound up taking a pic of what fit on the table.

Sure, if I do the speakers, subs, or processors, that'll be fine... IF. It took me a long time to get the nerve up to put up the amps.


----------



## sdsport92064

imjustjason said:


> OMFG!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks. I thought the same thing the first time I saw those HK TC amps. I went up to Portland from San Diego and those were my carry-on. The stewardess made me put them up in the top bins, couldn't fit them under the chair in front of me. When we landed, someone opened the bin door and one of the amps came crashing down, onto some poor guy's head, then his lap, and then the ground.
> 
> The completely sad thing is, while it was happening, the "what an *******" first thing I cried out was "MY AMP!"
> 
> I realized what I said, picked up my amp box, inspected it, and let everyone else, including injured-head-and-lap dude, get off the plane first.
> 
> Damn I loved those things, one of the few things I was completely attached to. Oh, and the wife and kids of course.


----------



## SilverShark03

have not seen amps like these in a long time


----------



## Scooter-Man

PPI_GUY said:


> My MTX Terminators...



Did these amps goto 1/2 ohm stable? Haven't seen one in 20+ years. Nice collection.

Late!


----------



## PPI_GUY

Scooter-Man said:


> Did these amps goto 1/2 ohm stable? Haven't seen one in 20+ years. Nice collection.
> 
> Late!



Yes, they are supposedly stable to 1/2 ohm. Old school cheaters at their best. Basically the same board in the PPI Pro Mos 25 and 50.


----------



## C-Bass

imjustjason said:


> It took me a long time to get the nerve up to put up the amps.


I don't mean to come off as a prick...but what is the big deal about taking pictures of your collection?


----------



## lust4sound

imjustjason said:


> Sounds like junk... sell it to me, cheap.


LOL!! 

Jason, your avatar suggest that you are an Orion dude..

I've got a pair of minty new Orion XTR Pro 15's that I am willing to sell for cheap. These subs are pretty much brand new, have very low hours of use, are in mint condition, would still have to be broken in. These subs have been locked in a time capsule (have been in my closet for about 5 years) Previous owner used them briefly then sold his car, left them in his closet for the longest. They were briefly powered by a SS Reference405. FS of 19, SPL is 92, Xmax is 14MM. RMS 1000 per.

I also have an Orion Extreme800 amp that I am willing to sell cheap. It's beat up but works fine.. PM if interested.


----------



## lust4sound

sdsport92064 said:


> imjustjason said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMFG!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks. I thought the same thing the first time I saw those HK TC amps. I went up to Portland from San Diego and those were my carry-on. The stewardess made me put them up in the top bins, couldn't fit them under the chair in front of me. When we landed, someone opened the bin door and one of the amps came crashing down, onto some poor guy's head, then his lap, and then the ground.
> 
> The completely sad thing is, while it was happening, the "what an *******" first thing I cried out was "MY AMP!"
> 
> I realized what I said, picked up my amp box, inspected it, and let everyone else, including injured-head-and-lap dude, get off the plane first.
> 
> Damn I loved those things, one of the few things I was completely attached to. Oh, and the wife and kids of course.
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!! Screw the dude that got blunt head trauma, the amp is what matters. Dudes got insurance for his skull. That amp is irreplaceable! Damn stewardess and meddling passenger.. (FYI, we say flight attendant nowadays)
Click to expand...


----------



## felix509

Probably gear that is already pictured.......

some Sony ES gear.. CF90, xdp4000, C10 changer, and some USD waveguides from about 1993...









Sources.. Denon 9770, Kenwood Mask KDC9007, Denon 1000r, eclipse 412, McIntosh MCD4000 changer









Soundstream References, 2classA 6.0, one classA3.0, 3 ref500, one ref300, 2 new in box ref700sx. 3 SS10 subs.. 









Zapco. (4) Z150s, (2) Z300x, 1 z100mvx mono


----------



## imjustjason

C-Bass said:


> I don't mean to come off as a prick...


Then don't say anything.


----------



## starboy869

I saw that mtx released an old school looking (class d tho) amp. Retro design I would say from the late 80's early 90's called terminator.


----------



## slvrtsunami

C-Bass said:


> I don't mean to come off as a prick...but what is the big deal about taking pictures of your collection?


 
My dear sir (there I go with the British thing again!!)... as the name of the thread implies "Old School Showoff Thread" the MAIN purpose of this thread is just that, taking pictures of classic or collector equipment from the past. For some of us who have been involved in mobile electronics, either professional or hobby, this is a blast to the past. Some of the equipment shown is just as good, if not better, than what is available today. 

THAT is why he took a picture of his collection (which is rather impressive in its own right).


----------



## ashler72

gex90 said:


> Guess you talk about the silver ones (check out the first picture) with Pioneer's first car stereo CD-player. The CD-player is called CDX-1 (there is also a similar on with preamp called CDX-P1).
> 
> The one in the middle is the preamp/cassette player with an external radio unit. The cassette could jump up to 6 songs back or forward. The frequency range went as high up as the CD-player, 20kHz. A timer could be set to turn on the news at a specific time. It's called FX-K9. I guess the one sold in the US was called FEX-95. It was the first Pioneer unit with wireless remote control.
> 
> The one on the bottom is an equalizer. The function "ASL" makes it turn up or down the volume according to the noice level in the car. You can see the sensor beside the knob. It could also be hocked up with an external mic to automatically adjust the equalizer levels. It's called EQ-505, and really hard to get a hold on.
> 
> The second picture is an ad for these components. Easy to understand why people dreamed of owning them when you look at that add. They knew how to do it back then.


God, I remember being 13 and getting to ride around with him all the time listening to stuff like Morris Day and the time, Midnight Star, Egyptian Lover, etc... I would be very interested in buying those pieces soon if you would sell them.
Here are a few pics of his T/A.


----------



## WRX/Z28

C-Bass said:


> I don't mean to come off as a prick...but what is the big deal about taking pictures of your collection?



I think what he meant by this was: Why was it so hard for you to take pictures? You seem conflicted about it.


I don't think he meant it as: Why are you taking pictures of your stuff?

Since we all know that's what this thread is about.


----------



## imjustjason

slvrtsunami said:


> My dear sir (there I go with the British thing again!!)... as the name of the thread implies "Old School Showoff Thread" the MAIN purpose of this thread is just that, taking pictures of classic or collector equipment from the past. For some of us who have been involved in mobile electronics, either professional or hobby, this is a blast to the past. Some of the equipment shown is just as good, if not better, than what is available today.
> 
> THAT is why he took a picture of his collection (which is rather impressive in its own right).





WRX/Z28 said:


> I think what he meant by this was: Why was it so hard for you to take pictures? You seem conflicted about it.
> 
> 
> I don't think he meant it as: Why are you taking pictures of your stuff?
> 
> Since we all know that's what this thread is about.


I guess I should clarify. I had a hard time posting the pictures for a couple of reasons. 

First, I am not a "show off... showy" kind of person, I like to keep my private life just that, private. I really don't like airing out anything personal on the internet... definitely not some pictures of something I have spent several years obtaining. 

Second, Theft!! I was worried that putting up pics of a few thousand bucks worth of amps might draw the wrong kind of attention. Attention from someone that wants them but doesn't want to pay for them... ya feel me? This internet thing is not the most trustworthy place in the world. I am sure if someone wanted my home address bad enough they could get it and come clean me out. Thus the nervousness.

All this attention that my simple comment has gotten me it REALLY makes me wish I hadn't posted the stupid pics in the first place.


----------



## WRX/Z28

imjustjason said:


> I guess I should clarify. I had a hard time posting the pictures for a couple of reasons.
> 
> First, I am not a "show off... showy" kind of person, I like to keep my private life just that, private. I really don't like airing out anything personal on the internet... definitely not some pictures of something I have spent several years obtaining.
> 
> Second, Theft!! I was worried that putting up pics of a few thousand bucks worth of amps might draw the wrong kind of attention. Attention from someone that wants them but doesn't want to pay for them... ya feel me? This internet thing is not the most trustworthy place in the world. I am sure if someone wanted my home address bad enough they could get it and come clean me out. Thus the nervousness.
> 
> All this attention that my simple comment has gotten me it REALLY makes me wish I hadn't posted the stupid pics in the first place.


I hear yah. I wasn't trying to give you grief for it.

It just seemed that he was misunderstood by slvrtsunami as saying: Why are you taking pictures of your stuff?

I have ton's of pics up here myself. I try not to keep much equipment at home though. I generally only bring them here to sell, or photo. 

My collection far outgrew my closet a while ago. lol

Just a refresher to get the thread back on topic:








Noel Lee's (owner of monster cable) old amps. 








My PPI collection. Well, the arts anyway. 








My ESX and Zed stuff, not including some chrome USA series US acoustics. 








My soundstreams, including some BNIB D100II's, but missing my mint in box SA120's, SA80's, and a few others. 








Back when the collection was small. A few things here have been sold, but most of it is still mine. 








My "garage ornament". This is probably what some of my PPI's will go in. 








The custom built injected small block under the hood. 








Not really old school, but my WRX before I powdercoated a set of BBS's black for her. Looks stock right? She sports a bigger turbo/intercooler/injectors/downpipe/uppipe/catback, along with engine management, makes 350-375hp at the crank.


----------



## tomtomjr

imjustjason said:


> I guess I should clarify. I had a hard time posting the pictures for a couple of reasons.
> 
> First, I am not a "show off... showy" kind of person, I like to keep my private life just that, private. I really don't like airing out anything personal on the internet... definitely not some pictures of something I have spent several years obtaining.
> 
> Second, Theft!! I was worried that putting up pics of a few thousand bucks worth of amps might draw the wrong kind of attention. Attention from someone that wants them but doesn't want to pay for them... ya feel me? This internet thing is not the most trustworthy place in the world. I am sure if someone wanted my home address bad enough they could get it and come clean me out. Thus the nervousness.
> 
> All this attention that my simple comment has gotten me it REALLY makes me wish I hadn't posted the stupid pics in the first place.


I keep most of my equipment close at hand. Don't mind showing pics of it, or certain DIY members coming by to see it. But because of the value of the equipment and other things around here, I run cameras, have someone here at all times, and keep a Desert Eagle close by (plus a few other things). Just a deterrent. If someone wants my goodies bad enough, they will get them. Criminals are everywhere. Nothing you can do to stop a determined one. Unless you catch them... But you are right. Never know who you will meet over the internet...


----------



## tomtomjr

ashler72 said:


> God, I remember being 13 and getting to ride around with him all the time listening to stuff like Morris Day and the time, Midnight Star, Egyptian Lover, etc... I would be very interested in buying those pieces soon if you would sell them.
> Here are a few pics of his T/A.


Love that glow in the dark paint scheme...


----------



## sdsport92064

felix509 said:


> Probably gear that is already pictured.......
> 
> some Sony ES gear.. CF90, xdp4000, C10 changer, and some USD waveguides from about 1993...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sources.. Denon 9770, Kenwood Mask KDC9007, Denon 1000r, eclipse 412, McIntosh MCD4000 changer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soundstream References, 2classA 6.0, one classA3.0, 3 ref500, one ref300, 2 new in box ref700sx. 3 SS10 subs..


Okay, I want to go shopping at your house. Your collection rocks. I'd be torn between the C90 for kick-assery (I have a not-even-hooked-up-just-filling-the-hole-in-the-dash C910) or the Eclipse deck, a 413 was my last and only "real" head unit that was actually attached to anything and made sounds.

Then I'd use those wave guides, I have the "I am broke" ID CD1E's myself, sitting in my garage, accusing me of sloth.

And those Class A Soundstreams... geez. And those SS10's. I had a single SS12 and I loved that thing. Would you ever consider selling off those 10's?


----------



## WRX/Z28

My USA series Zed's. The grey ones are about to be for sale. The chrome ones i'm on the fence about. The Cadence A5000+ and Earthquakes (not zeds) are about to be for sale too.


----------



## SoCalBean420

Here's my US Amps 400 (1999) and matching US Amps Optimizer


----------



## tomtomjr

SoCalBean420 said:


> Here's my US Amps 400 (1999) and matching US Amps Optimizer


Nice shape. They still have the feet (mounting tabs) attached too. Usually on the big US Amps the feet are broken off. (I have 2 with broke feet) ...


----------



## allnpt0

couchflambeau said:


> And when I'm busy working in the garage, here's my tunes (makes a handy test bench too!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a/d/s AL5's & Alpine 7801 w/ a nameless alpine 60x2 watt amp....


Heres my shop system:

Alpine CDA-9815; Adcom GFA-5250; Orion XTR6 Mids; Boston Acoustics Neo 5 Tweeters; Phoenix Gold XVR2 Crossover; Bazooka 6 (1st gen); 75A power supply.

Pete


----------



## tomtomjr

I really like those test/workbenches. How do you keep it nice and neat like that? Do you work around these benches daily? That Pyramid PS is a good one. I have been using one from about 93 till about 3 years ago. Then went with a digital readout/variable 0-30vdc PS. My test/workbench (cart) sure is a mess at the moment, and I don't even do audio for a living anymore. Hard to keep it nice and neat. Mine looks nowhere near as nice as yours... Instead of a headunit, I use an XM Helix. It is a mess, but it works great. Great pics of the benches. I guess now we can include our old-school audio test benches in here.


----------



## guitarsail

imjustjason said:


> Second, Theft!! I was worried that putting up pics of a few thousand bucks worth of amps might draw the wrong kind of attention. Attention from someone that wants them but doesn't want to pay for them... ya feel me? This internet thing is not the most trustworthy place in the world. I am sure if someone wanted my home address bad enough they could get it and come clean me out. Thus the nervousness.
> 
> All this attention that my simple comment has gotten me it REALLY makes me wish I hadn't posted the stupid pics in the first place.


I got your back bro! I'll bring my arsenal over


----------



## SUX 2BU

couchflambeau said:


> And when I'm busy working in the garage, here's my tunes (makes a handy test bench too!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a/d/s AL5's & Alpine 7801 w/ a nameless alpine 60x2 watt amp....


Now that's cool. That was my very first CD players I ever bought, an Alpine 7801. That and it's pullout brother, the 7800 along with the 7909 were hands down the most handsome CD players Alpine ever made. The VFL display was much slicker than the usual backlit green LCD of their other head units.

Test benches like that are way handy. I have something sorta like that I whipped up in my commuter. It has an amp in the back that came with the car (Concept 45x2) screwed to the back of the back seat. Power/ground/remote connections are right there so I took a 3-strip terminal and screwed it down beside the amp and connected p/g/r to it from the amp and the Concept has an RCA output on it too so now I can test head units or amps right there in the car. This will be handy since all of the equipment I'm using in my new install in my truck is from 1988-1996


----------



## Tonyguy

Some old B&W tweeters for the car:


----------



## HondAudio

Large tweeters are large


----------



## C-Bass

Wow I had a set of those B&W tweets without the plastic housing. I'd love to know what happened to them.


----------



## beco

Got this off of Ebay for $110. It's a little beat up. but i works.


----------



## Mooble

beco said:


> Got this off of Ebay for $110. It's a little beat up. but i works.


That's a big ol' meaty slice of old-school amplifier beefcake.


----------



## nola000

I love the clean, high quality look of old school equipment.


----------



## beco

So Beautiful I don't want to hook it up!!


----------



## nola000

How much for the ADCOM?


----------



## beco

Funny....


----------



## DAT

PPI_GUY said:


> Not extremely rare but, one of my favorites...
> 
> 
> 
> ...I have two of these and two Terminator MTA 225's in red as well. All built by PPI.


I used to have two of these in red and did IASCA and won alot then switched to the white ones because I liked them better.

Awesome amps


----------



## DAT

PPI_GUY said:


> My MTX Terminators...


I'm in Ky.. and you my friend have all the MTX Terminator amps I need. 

Just let me know where you store them as a won't make a mess trying to find them when I come.


----------



## PPI_GUY

DAT said:


> I'm in Ky.. and you my friend have all the MTX Terminator amps I need.
> 
> Just let me know where you store them as a won't make a mess trying to find them when I come.


DAT, check your PM's.


----------



## wheelieking71

beco said:


> So Beautiful I don't want to hook it up!!


thats what i was hoping to see when i started browsing this thread!


----------



## lask48180

I don't have pictures,but will try to get some.I have a ppi pc650 6 channel.A ppi pc2300 limted edition white with manual and box.A ppi pc21400 and a ppi pcx4125 4 channel monster.


----------



## PPI_GUY

lask48180 said:


> I don't have pictures,but will try to get some.I have a ppi pc650 6 channel.A ppi pc2300 limted edition white with manual and box.A ppi pc21400 and a ppi pcx4125 4 channel monster.


The last of the good stuff. Unless you really need the money, I would advise hanging on to them if they are in very nice condition.


----------



## sqguy

anyone have any pics of one of the greatest 6x9 IMO? the Krickets the ones with the lime green surrounds?



Mike


----------



## sqguy

OK FELLAS SOME ONE DO ME A BIG FAVOR AND POST SOME PICS OF THE FAMOUS CLARION GOOSE-NECK EQ...............................................PLEASE


MIKE


----------



## PPI_GUY

sqguy said:


> OK FELLAS SOME ONE DO ME A BIG FAVOR AND POST SOME PICS OF THE FAMOUS CLARION GOOSE-NECK EQ...............................................PLEASE
> 
> 
> MIKE


I don't have one (Tom might!) but, I did see one on Ebay approx. a month ago!


----------



## Scooter-Man

sqguy said:


> anyone have any pics of one of the greatest 6x9 IMO? the Krickets the ones with the lime green surrounds?
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


I did an install with 8 of those 6X9's in a conversion van (1987). put one in each front door, 2 more mid way and 4 across the base of the bed. custom built on box for all four. Sherwood power. man did those 6X9's thump.

I bought two for myself in a '70 Buick GS. those 6X9's were awesome in the rear deck IB.

Wonder what made them so great?

Late!


----------



## THATSALEXUS?

My first contribution


----------



## bcool

This thread brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## cueball981

Ok, finally got the itch to break out my small collection of old school goodness. I don't have much, but for how poor I am, can't really complain. 

Not pictured below is a Alpine MRV-353 5 channel amp...currently installed in my car. Also installed is a set of Altec Lansing M615 midbass and TW2 tweeters. I gave another set of M615, M514, and 2 sets of TW2s to my brother last year for his birthday. 










Altec Lansing TW2 









(2)Sansui SM-1500









Phoenix Gold MS275 (not a scratch!!!)









Soundstream D200II, (3) D60II









Kenwood KDC-PS900 ($10.00 eBay special! My original was stolen years ago )









Carver/KLW Audio Image Enhance XA-23 Ambient Frequency Processor









Altec Lansing M615 midbass, (3) M514 midbass, (4) ALC7 passive crossovers









AudioControl EQQ (first edition)









Items I have owned in the past but no longer in possession of: 

Altec Lansing ALS12 sub

Audiocontrol 2x
Audiocontrol 4xs
Audiocontrol EQLII

Blaupunkt 8" subs (can't recall model, but purchased in 1991)

Boston Acoustic 5x7 plate speakers (507??)

Coustic 380 amp

JL Audio 10w1
JL Audio 8w

Kicker C10

Majestic 100x100

Phoenix Gold ZX450

JL Audio 10w1
JL Audio 8w

Kenwood KDC-PS900
Kenwood Excelon KDC-PS907

Rockford Fosgate Punch 45HD

Sony A-10 10 Disc Changer
Sony CDX5080 CD pullout head-unit 
Sony RMX-2 Changer Controller

Soundstream MC245
Soundstream SS8

By the way, if anyone out there has any Altec Lansing gear they are willing to part with, I am really in search of the M400 midrange, TW2 tweeters, ALS8,10, or 12.

This thread is bringing back so many memories of when I was a teenager, drooling over items on display at CarToys in Bellevue, WA and knew I would never be able to afford any of it!! LOL!


----------



## WRX/Z28

Nice soundstreams, and PPI Built those sansui's, so their basically a pre-art ppi.


----------



## willtel

cueball981 said:


> Kenwood KDC-PS900 ($10.00 eBay special! My original was stolen years ago )


I had one of these when they were new. You don't hear much at all about them on DIY but I was always very happy mine, how do you think it compares with other SQ decks of the day? 

I ended up selling mine with the truck I installed it in, I let a lot of good stuff go that way.


----------



## cueball981

I absolutely LOVED my KDC-PS900. The deck is elegent in styling, simple layout, great set of features for the time period. The deck was specifically made for competitors wanting an extremely clean, no frills head-unit to supply signal to their external processors/amps. My brother and I paid 600.00 each for them when they first arrived on the scene! That was back in 1995! 

Compared to my Alpine CDA-9815...I will say that the CD output is just a tad better on the 900. But considering the features of my 9815, its a trade-off I am ok with. Although, if I do decide to go with an external processor, I might just try and incorporate the 900 back into my system. I am already pretty much "old school" now, so why not go all the way! (having Ipod ability is hindering me from doing so  I wonder if there is a way to utilize the cd changer input on the 900 with an external source??? Any thoughts?


----------



## tomtomjr

THATSALEXUS? said:


> My first contribution


Hard to find many of those 2 in 1 faceplates anymore. 
I really need that faceplate. Any chance of trading it for a fader plate and eq plate?


----------



## THATSALEXUS?

tomtomjr said:


> Hard to find many of those 2 in 1 faceplates anymore.
> I really need that faceplate. Any chance of trading it for a fader plate and eq plate?


Sorry, I'm relatively sure that I have the original plates in the original boxes somewhere in my garage. I had this one custom screened by Zapco. Maybe someone is interested in the "package deal"


----------



## drufuss

this is the coolest thread in the history of threads! . . . it's a fact, i asked god, and he asked chuck norris. 
i mean how do you beat, "gentlemen, flex your old skool"? you can't. i just wish i had some old skool to flex.


----------



## TREETOP

I'm breaking my posting cherry for this thread, I've been lurking for a long time and I joined recently but I've never posted.

Alpine 7901:









Alpine 3505 Amplifier:









Alpine 5954 preamp/Changer Controller:

















Alpine 6227 Ribbon Tweeters:

















G&S Redline ODKD Tweeters:

















Old School StreetWires goodness:


----------



## Mahna Mahna

Been sitting on a shelf in the basement for a while.......VERY OLD SKOOL 

Soundstream Granite 180.6. 6 channel amp w/ xovers.

Not an amp you see very often any more. They don't even come up on ebay.....


----------



## orangelss

felix509 said:


> Probably gear that is already pictured.......
> 
> some Sony ES gear.. CF90, xdp4000, C10 changer, and some USD waveguides from about 1993...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are USDs best horn design!! Are those 7.0 drivers on them?


----------



## PPI_GUY

TREETOP said:


> I'm breaking my posting cherry for this thread, I've been lurking for a long time and I joined recently but I've never posted.


I saw your stuff listed on Ebay. I would advise you to hang onto the Alpine 7901 if at all possible, they just keep going up in value.


----------



## slvrtsunami

Thanks for putting the pen by the ODKD tweeters. The closest thing to an SPL oriented tweeter I have ever seen. Never like the sound of them, but BOY did they get LOUD.


----------



## TREETOP

PPI_GUY said:


> I saw your stuff listed on Ebay. I would advise you to hang onto the Alpine 7901 if at all possible, they just keep going up in value.


That's good advice, and I appreciate it. Out of the 20 items I put up this afternoon, that's the one with the most watchers- 11 so far. Thing is, I'm not working right now and I can't justify hanging on to a bunch of stuff I'm not using when I could put a few bucks in the bank instead.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Cueball, you'd probably like my ALC-20. That thing is so neat. Never seen one used in a car though.

Those Alpine ribbon tweets are a trip! Must be early-80s, before they brought out the Dynaudio-sourced 6022.


----------



## felix509

I have no idea what drivers these are.. They were USD top of line in 93ish, cost 1200-1400 or so for the pair, and i was making $7 an hour... They were to go in my 93 civic until my (5) Zapco C50c2 amps were stolen and i could not finish due to money.. so there they sit. 

There are no numbers on them, just USD and adress




orangelss said:


> felix509 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably gear that is already pictured.......
> 
> some Sony ES gear.. CF90, xdp4000, C10 changer, and some USD waveguides from about 1993...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are USDs best horn design!! Are those 7.0 drivers on them?
Click to expand...


----------



## sqguy

i think those are the 7.0s the a series i have the bc models thinkin about putting them in my honda civic


Mike


----------



## THATSALEXUS?

Still have these little gems...circa 1984, as well as my old Alpine. Many a trophy taken with this guy (no I didn't even need a 7909)


----------



## imjustjason

CLEAR INFINITY'S!!!!! I haven't seen those since I sold the ones I had. I had 6.5's and 6x9's, both were 3-ways with Emit's. Only set of speakers I truly ever miss. So silky smooth and natural.


----------



## THATSALEXUS?

Yeah, these were part of the 3-way system: 6X9's, 4's and EMIT's


----------



## imjustjason

The clear Infinity's I had were actual 3-ways in the same axis not seperates. I have a CS-IIk set that's a 3-way seperate set with a 6.5, 4, & Emit. But the cone on the 6.5 is black. They are the ones that came out after the clear ones. I've got a black cone set of 693's with the Emits too.


----------



## TREETOP

PPI_GUY said:


> I saw your stuff listed on Ebay. I would advise you to hang onto the Alpine 7901 if at all possible, they just keep going up in value.


Oh my 7901 just sold for a whopping $32.


----------



## PPI_GUY

TREETOP said:


> Oh my 7901 just sold for a whopping $32.


Wow! That really surprises me. The 7901 had 16 bit D/A conversion, correct?
Maybe the economy is to blame or maybe people are just unaware of the quality that Alpine put into their older stuff? Wish you could have done better.


----------



## imjustjason

It was one of Alpines first players. The one I had in 87/88 skipped PRETTY bad. Not sure if it was 16bit d/a or not.


----------



## wheelieking71

here are my latest aquisitions. all three in excelent shape!







[/IMG]
sorry for the crappy pic. it definatelt is not doing them justice. these guys are beautifull. they are a 4402 flanked by two 4302s. the 4302 on the right i just bought bnib!







[/IMG]
money shot of the 4402! aint it purdy. 







[/IMG]
1993. not uber old school but uber cool regardless.


----------



## emrliquidlife

wheelieking71 said:


> here are my latest aquisitions. all three in excelent shape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> sorry for the crappy pic. it definatelt is not doing them justice. these guys are beautifull. they are a 4402 flanked by two 4302s. the 4302 on the right i just bought bnib!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> money shot of the 4402! aint it purdy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 1993. not uber old school but uber cool regardless.



I have small differances with you over the distro block. BUT DAYUM. Those Adcom amps are all heart.


----------



## Boomintahoe

I had a Soundstream SS15 15" sub I picked up at a local car audio shop yrs ago and sold it on ebay for around 100 bux. Thing was brand new when I bought it and same condition when it was on ebay. I shoulda got more $$ for it. You can't find those anywhere.


----------



## TREETOP

That reminded me, I have an 18" Earthquake cast frame 4 ohm sub that still rocks, I think I got it in 1994???




























Please pardon the enclosure, I built it 15+ years ago with free wood. I've come a little way since then.


----------



## slvrtsunami

^^That is what you call a 'house shaker' !! What is it ported at? I havent seen a surround like that in a while.


----------



## TREETOP

slvrtsunami said:


> ^^That is what you call a 'house shaker' !! What is it ported at? I havent seen a surround like that in a while.


From what I remember the enclosure is 4.5 cubes, ported to low 30s. I was tuning everything to around 30hz at that time. 

I used it in my bedroom at my parents' house, downfiring, propped up on 4 cans of chili with a sheet over it! :laugh: 
Running off a Crown DC-300A.


----------



## syd-monster

Wicked! Adcoms & Earthquake! NICE!
Ill have to get a photo of my mid-life stuff... one day.


----------



## Oliver

Yes, even SQ-headz love them some SPL sometimes Wink

Colossus VI 1.2 Kilowatts 

VARI-POWER CIRCUIT/DC PROTECTION/FULLY SHORT-CIRCUIT PROOF

MODEL: COLOSSUS SERIES VI
MANUFACTURER: HIFONICS CORPORATION BY AUDIO PRODUCTS
YEAR: 1987-1988

specs:

Continuous output power with all channels driven [battery at 11.5v to 16v]

600 w/ch @ 4 Ohms
900 w/ch @ 2 Ohms

mono bridged with 8 ohms 1200 w
mono bridged with 4 ohms 1800 w

distortion ISMPTE 0.02%

flow rate volts/micro second 50

noise-below rated output 110 dB

typical current with music 30 amperes

As long as you don't mind some power mods done to your vehicle 

100 amp fuse for each set of wires [ 200 amps worth @ 2 Ohms ].


































This is a pair of Zeus under one cover.

For when you feel the need to THUMP !!

Formerly owned by Steven Head

Default Iasca Finals Results

here is what I have so far...
Iasca Finals

SQC 2
1st - Steve Head
2nd – Ron Baker
3rd – John Sketoe
4th – Wayne Watkins
5th – Chris Ott

updated @ 2:15am 3-16-09


----------



## ca90ss




----------



## slvrtsunami

ca90ss said:


>


 
OK, you got me...it looks like a cross between a LP and an Audiomobile or could it be a monolithic?


----------



## ca90ss

slvrtsunami said:


> OK, you got me...it looks like a cross between a LP and an Audiomobile or could it be a monolithic?


Made by PPI. Same heatsink used on the Pyramid and Crutchfield amps they made as well as a few others.


----------



## Speedy2222

here's what i got... most of the stuff you guys own is older than me  and looks expensive lol and i want it because i like older stuff.

but anyway here's what i got..

Atomic Apocalypse from the late 90s.. and i listen to it everyday in my truck :-D best $20 i ever spent



























Ground Zero Engineering 12" "High Excrusion"

















And my newest freebie :-D Concord QD-200 which seems to be IDENTICLE to the JBL GTQ-200

























Concord QD200
JBL GTQ200

Fultron Riptide50
your guess is as good as mine on this.. i can't find any info on it


----------



## Oliver

chad said:


> These threads continue to make me feel old.


My Colossus is Older than some of the members


----------



## Speedy2222

it's older than me.. o and if u ever wanna sell it let me know.. i love hifonics


----------



## m115919h

Anyone have a PPI PC6800.2 (the silver colored one not the chrome one) that is in good shape and working? I am desperately looking for one!!


----------



## PPI_GUY

ca90ss said:


>


Did you just win this one on Ebay? I saw the auction and wondered who won it. Was that the only model(wattage) of Red Rockers they made? That one looks to be in good condition. Coolness!


----------



## imjustjason

PPI_GUY said:


> Did you just win this one on Ebay? I saw the auction and wondered who won it. Was that the only model(wattage) of Red Rockers they made? That one looks to be in good condition. Coolness!


That ATA logo was the logo of a car stereo shop here in Nashville in the 90's, a shop named All Things Audio. I don't know if they were made for them by PPI or if it's just a coinkydink. We talked about it when he was planning on winning the auction. No matter, the amp is coolness.

I've got a buddy that know's some of the guys that ran ATA, I've been meaning to ask him if he know's anything about the Red Rockers, but I keep forgetting. I'm old.


----------



## ca90ss

PPI_GUY said:


> Did you just win this one on Ebay? I saw the auction and wondered who won it. Was that the only model(wattage) of Red Rockers they made? That one looks to be in good condition. Coolness!


That's the one. Don't know if they made any other models, this is the only one I've ever seen.


----------



## divvide

damn you guyz are insanely sane wiah i had a collection like that


----------



## BaMaDuDe87

I can honestly say that Ive never heard of alot of this stuff in this thread, but it makes me happy in the pants.


----------



## isnowi

Not really old school, but i'm pretty chuffed at finding em BNIB.

MB quart 325.02









Most of my old gear is gone, still got a kenwood kdc 7008 mask HU somewhere, nice sound for what it is, had a pair of old rockford amps punch 75.2 and a power 100a1 the big old cast heatsink jobbies with the little removable pcb crossover cards, see if i can find some pictures somewhere.

Also had a cerwin vega 12 dvc, with the double rolled surround in a band pass box that filled the entire boot of my old mazda running of a PG zx amp, (can't remember the exact model anymore, need to find pictures.

The mb's will be going into my e36, going to play around with mounting position for the tweeters, see if they are as bright as people say they are..

Cheers, Dan


----------



## TREETOP

Sony XK-8D half-din cassette deck:


----------



## quality_sound

isnowi said:


> The mb's will be going into my e36, going to play around with mounting position for the tweeters, see if they are as bright as people say they are..
> 
> Cheers, Dan


They are but most people don't know how to tame them. When you have them off axis they're really very nice.


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ Which probably helped make them so popular back in the day before kick panel or a-pillar mounting. Having the component set in the door make them listenable.

1/2 DIN cassette deck. Right on. I remember those along with their 1/2 DIN electronic EQ's in soundboards back in the 80's.


----------



## Mooble

SUX 2BU said:


> ^ Which probably helped make them so popular back in the day before kick panel or a-pillar mounting. Having the component set in the door make them listenable.


Not really.  I had some 218s back in 1991 as part of my first "good" system. Even then they were harsh when mounted in the door. I just didn't know better at the time. I wish I had gotten the a/d/s/ 320is, but they were $150 more. The 1" Quart tweeter wasn't as bad, but the 3/4" hurt my ears.


----------



## nickpapa

i have an old Soundstream Reference 644s (75x4 @ 4 ohms) that i've had for 8 years.

unfortunately, one of the channels stopped working recently . but what a great and powerful amp!


----------



## isnowi

quality_sound said:


> They are but most people don't know how to tame them. When you have them off axis they're really very nice.


I'm going to try them low on the door below and in front of the mid and see how they go, i know door mounting is a compromise seeing as the 5.25 is in the kick but where the tweeter is going is roughly halfway between the mid and the mid-bass drivers. We'll see i guess, i can always replace the 3/4" with some larger or textile tweeters later on if need be.

My last set of decent components were a set of alpine type R's (the first of them) so i know all about bright tweeters, they were exacerbated by the brashness of the woofer too.

Cheers. Dan


----------



## couchflambeau

nickpapa said:


> i have an old Soundstream Reference 644s (75x4 @ 4 ohms) that i've had for 8 years.
> 
> unfortunately, one of the channels stopped working recently . but what a great and powerful amp!



db-r electronics will probably fix it for around $100 plus shipping... he does good work...

-b


----------



## THATSALEXUS?

a$$hole said:


>



Oh man do I remember this guy. This series was not very reliable but the one after it was probably the best overall lineup of amps there were at the time. I know it isn't an audio component, but I just had to dig this bad boy out of the closet (albiet a closet that isn't really used)


----------



## BuBz

A FEW OF WHAT I OWN SOME BEING RAN IN MY 1996 JIMMY UP UNTIL LAST MAY


----------



## BuBz

AND SOME MORE


----------



## SoCalBean420

Just picked this up tonight...


----------



## tomtomjr

Those are pretty rare. (RF power 360) Don't see many of them anymore. Looks to be good shape too. It has bi-polar transistors and the same size as the Power 650 and Power VI. Did you get a deal on it?


----------



## SoCalBean420

tomtomjr said:


> Those are pretty rare. (RF power 360) Don't see many of them anymore. Looks to be good shape too. It has bi-polar transistors and the same size as the Power 650 and Power VI. Did you get a deal on it?


One guess on how much I paid. If you don't get it I'll post what I paid for it.


----------



## tomtomjr

SoCalBean420 said:


> One guess on how much I paid. If you don't get it I'll post what I paid for it.


$100 ???


----------



## BuBz

thats a sweet amp and I must say BUMP to this thread it brings back alot of fond memories as I can remember a time when subs werent put in cars and people were running around with full pyramid or jensen systems i am also looking for the bass knobs for my Power Acoustik and my Alpine MRD-M500


----------



## SoCalBean420

tomtomjr said:


> $100 ???


$80 local


----------



## |Tch0rT|

This is an epic thread full of 100% win that should be stickied! This thread sure has brought up some memories... I remember lusting over some of this stuff in the mid/late 90's and early 00's. 

Here's the only thing I currently own that I have pics of:

Linear Power 1501 that's kinda beat up I bought off of Craigslist about a year ago for $25... I still don't know if it still works. I should find out and get back into the game.

















Phaze Audio Tube Driver TD475. I owned it from 1999 - 2007. When I sold it I got more than I paid for it.  I should've never sold it but oh well... it helped finance moving into a new place. I had a TD1500 from 1999 - 2002, should've never sold that one either...

















Ryan


----------



## BuBz

sweet sweet sweet


----------



## audioworks

imjustjason said:


> That ATA logo was the logo of a car stereo shop here in Nashville in the 90's, a shop named All Things Audio. I don't know if they were made for them by PPI or if it's just a coinkydink. We talked about it when he was planning on winning the auction. No matter, the amp is coolness.
> 
> I've got a buddy that know's some of the guys that ran ATA, I've been meaning to ask him if he know's anything about the Red Rockers, but I keep forgetting. I'm old.




Same company, it was their house brand made for them by PPI


----------



## zatchmo

I can't believe how many things I saw in that thread that I had used, or had friends that had used it. I still own some of the stuff. If I get some time I'll snaps some pics and throw it up.


----------



## W8 a minute

cueball981 said:


> Ok, finally got the itch to break out my small collection of old school goodness. I don't have much, but for how poor I am, can't really complain.
> 
> Not pictured below is a Alpine MRV-353 5 channel amp...currently installed in my car. Also installed is a set of Altec Lansing M615 midbass and TW2 tweeters. I gave another set of M615, M514, and 2 sets of TW2s to my brother last year for his birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altec Lansing TW2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (2)Sansui SM-1500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix Gold MS275 (not a scratch!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soundstream D200II, (3) D60II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenwood KDC-PS900 ($10.00 eBay special! My original was stolen years ago )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carver/KLW Audio Image Enhance XA-23 Ambient Frequency Processor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altec Lansing M615 midbass, (3) M514 midbass, (4) ALC7 passive crossovers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AudioControl EQQ (first edition)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Items I have owned in the past but no longer in possession of:
> 
> Altec Lansing ALS12 sub
> 
> Audiocontrol 2x
> Audiocontrol 4xs
> Audiocontrol EQLII
> 
> Blaupunkt 8" subs (can't recall model, but purchased in 1991)
> 
> Boston Acoustic 5x7 plate speakers (507??)
> 
> Coustic 380 amp
> 
> JL Audio 10w1
> JL Audio 8w
> 
> Kicker C10
> 
> Majestic 100x100
> 
> Phoenix Gold ZX450
> 
> JL Audio 10w1
> JL Audio 8w
> 
> Kenwood KDC-PS900
> Kenwood Excelon KDC-PS907
> 
> Rockford Fosgate Punch 45HD
> 
> Sony A-10 10 Disc Changer
> Sony CDX5080 CD pullout head-unit
> Sony RMX-2 Changer Controller
> 
> Soundstream MC245
> Soundstream SS8
> 
> By the way, if anyone out there has any Altec Lansing gear they are willing to part with, I am really in search of the M400 midrange, TW2 tweeters, ALS8,10, or 12.
> 
> This thread is bringing back so many memories of when I was a teenager, drooling over items on display at CarToys in Bellevue, WA and knew I would never be able to afford any of it!! LOL!


It's a shame I didn't see this post earlier. I'm just packing up 2 BNIB ALS10's that I sold on eBay this week. Heck I gave up trying to find a matching component set.


----------



## haakono

First post from a new member, here are some pics of my old school Soundstream gear, not too many of these up here in Norway 

first a pic of the box, to show that its the "right" kind, handcrafted in usa 










it kinda sucks up most of the little space available in a Colt trunk 

















I recently bought this little gem back from the fellow I once sold it to, back in 1998. Hadn't been used since 



















And I suppose my tweeters have been discontinued for so long that they maybe qualify as old school gear? Never getting rid of these, yet to hear something significantly better.


----------



## n_olympios

Ooh, TLR's!


----------



## TREETOP

Not _super_ old school, but I ran across a SoundStream Rubicon 405:


----------



## BlackFx4InTn

I'm new to the forum and I can't post my own thread yet, so I guess this is a good place for this post. I have been out of MA for 10-15 years, but during that time I have purchased a couple amps and HUs for new vehicles. My question is this. What is the difference between "old school" and "new school"? The reason why I ask this is because just about everything posted in this thread is very familiar to me and basically all I know about car audio. There are even some things such as processors,caps, and other things that I know absolutely nothing about. I've always installed my own stuff and back then figured I knew everything there was to know about this stuff. I guess I now have a lot to learn. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## FirstString

My amp running my mids and highs...


----------



## SUX 2BU

BlackFx4InTn said:


> I'm new to the forum and I can't post my own thread yet, so I guess this is a good place for this post. I have been out of MA for 10-15 years, but during that time I have purchased a couple amps and HUs for new vehicles. My question is this. What is the difference between "old school" and "new school"? The reason why I ask this is because just about everything posted in this thread is very familiar to me and basically all I know about car audio. There are even some things such as processors,caps, and other things that I know absolutely nothing about. I've always installed my own stuff and back then figured I knew everything there was to know about this stuff. I guess I now have a lot to learn. Thanks for any replies.



In my opinion, gear that is 15 years or older is old skool. From around 94-95 and older. The industry and it's gear kinda started to change about then.


----------



## cutra

THATSALEXUS? said:


> Oh man do I remember this guy. This series was not very reliable but the one after it was probably the best overall lineup of amps there were at the time. I know it isn't an audio component, but I just had to dig this bad boy out of the closet (albiet a closet that isn't really used)


Oh man I would love that t-shirt. 
It would match my keychain. 
I just took two pictures of it with my camera phone. sorry for the poor quality.


----------



## W8 a minute

SUX 2BU said:


> In my opinion, gear that is 15 years or older is old skool. From around 94-95 and older. The industry and it's gear kinda started to change about then.


I agree. I don't really consider Soundstream Rubicon amps to be "old school" either. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## WRX/Z28

W8 a minute said:


> I agree. I don't really consider Soundstream Rubicon amps to be "old school" either. But that's just my opinion.


Maybe not the newer rubicons, but the ones that used the old Ref boards?


I consider anything made prior to 2000ish to be o/s, but generally the piece has to be US built. Most of the time the cutoff is when the production goes to china that it ceases to be old school in my mind. 

Someone recently told me they had an Old School JL amp (meaning a V1). It was then that I realized how overused the term is.


----------



## mmbongo

BlackFx4InTn said:


> What is the difference between "old school" and "new school"?


To me, old school was when it was rare to find a quality amp or speaker made OUTSIDE of the USA. This is also before every company replaced their entire product line every year just for the sake of replacing it. The original Kicker Comps were unchanged for what...5 years?

Old School:
Orion was a beast of a company. Not some watered down subsidiary of an alarm company.
HiFonics were some tough amps. Not some division of a Chinese conglomerate. (Also see MB Quart on the speaker side).
Rockford Fosgate made good products.
JL Audio was a small company in Florida that nobody ever heard of.
US Amps was a small company in Florida who made great amps.
Cerwin Vega was a family owned company.
Earthquake of San Francisco was located in...San Francisco.

Actually I think Kicker is one of the few companies that still resembles itself. Steve Irby is still the man there, and they are still in Stillwater although manufacturing has long been moved offshore.


----------



## WRX/Z28

mmbongo said:


> To me, old school was when it was rare to find a quality amp or speaker made OUTSIDE of the USA. This is also before every company replaced their entire product line every year just for the sake of replacing it. The original Kicker Comps were unchanged for what...5 years?


Exactly!

Why is it that amps and speakers now seem to change yearly? Decks and multimedia stations I understand...


----------



## dashan

Alpine 3555


----------



## W8 a minute

mmbongo said:


> Old School:
> JL Audio was a small company in Florida that nobody ever heard of.


I remember people asking me why I had a space shuttle on my subwoofer.

I think they might of had a different logo before that. So I was late getting into the game myself but yet many people had never heard of them.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Yep, those yearly changes, goofy graphics, marketing and hype is why I said old skool (and the quality) seemed to shift right about the mid-90s.


----------



## Detune

8675309 said:


> My 5331 and 2 - 5302's. I will post photos of my 414 when I get it.


5331 was my first HU! I loved it! Got stolen 3 weeks after I got it, insurance paid for it, I got a free one, and the punks got busted at my stereo shop.

It was awesome!


----------



## tomtomjr

Here are some new pics. Took pics of all the Alpine I could find, but sure I have more stashed somewhere. Even have 2 prototype Alpine 3002's pictured next to production 3002's. Then took some of the Alpine eq's. Then some of all the Linear Power items. (minus the big blue one and a few others I could not find quickly) ... Also a picture of an Orion 4100GX, Orion 425 HCCA, and Orion 2150GX. All 1st Generation. Plus a picture of some early CD units. Question, did anyone on here sell Orion in 1986? Looking for a 1st gen, first month Blue GX series amp. (220,240,280,2350,4100,2150) . The very first ones came out in Black, and a Blue-Grey (not the cobalt series) . Only the very early ones were the Blue-Grey color. Anyone remember them, or have one?


----------



## tomtomjr

Detune said:


> 5331 was my first HU! I loved it! Got stolen 3 weeks after I got it, insurance paid for it, I got a free one, and the punks got busted at my stereo shop. It was awesome!



I saw that pic and remembered that I had something like that here. Here is an Eclipse 5301 with 5061A changer, Clarion DRB5176 , Clarion DRB3475, and Clarion XM665 Changer. Plus a Marantz SA-247 EQ NIB.


----------



## azngotskills

Tom's collection is ridiculous  Its like walking into car audio history museum LOL


----------



## dntsdad

man iafeelold looking at all this "old" stuff and thinking i bought some of this stuff new!!


----------



## Guy

> Originally Posted by W8 a minute
> I agree. I don't really consider Soundstream Rubicon amps to be "old school" either. But that's just my opinion.





WRX/Z28 said:


> Maybe not the newer rubicons, but the ones that used the old Ref boards?


I consider the first gen Rubis to be old school, although none had Reference boards, or their topology.
Wade Stewart designed the Refs, and he was gone by the time the Rubis were introduced. They were designed by former Orion engineer Greg Loupe.

I might have an old amp or two laying around- When the weather gets nice at their cave I'll see if I can get a pic or two.


----------



## gex90

Very nice collection, TomTomjr!!

The old CD-players (your bottom picture) represented a big step in the right direction when it comes to produce top quality sound in the cars. 

I remember having the Pioneer CDX-1 (CD-player) and FX-K9 (Tuner/Cassette player) mounted in my car (1988). Both had a frequency range up to 20kHz, but with the CD-player the car felt like a concert hall compared to the cassette player. Guess the great dynamic and no noise caused this. I had the Nakamichi PA-350 amp and 6,5" speakers (2-way set) in the doors with homemade wood expancut on the lathe spacers. Same speakerset in the hat rack which was covered with blue teddy pelt and the amp mounted in the midle. Great memories


----------



## lpreston

TREETOP said:


> WOW lpreston!
> I was heavily into this stuff in 1989 (that's when I graduated high school) and I recognize those Autotek amps. Not many people knew about those back then except a few underground shops ("The Bassment" in Oxnard CA comes to mind).
> 
> I completely don't recognize that Altec piece, it looks like a mixing board I used for the sound system at church! LOL!


I was living in Hawaii (Big Island) when I built this. I worked part time installing audio at "The Tint Shop". Those Autoteks were bullet proof! The Altec piece was a rare part....I wish SO badly that I still had it. Absolutely one of the best pieces I've ever owned. 

All the positions show was where the equipment ended up....under and behind the seat. I remember thrashing really late to hit a crank it up on the other side of the Island. Somehow when we screwed the amps down, we screwed thru the taillight wire in the cab (lack of sleep anyone?). On the way home, flipped the lights on when it got dark. Fuse popped. Pulled into a gas station, replaced the fuse, same thing. I realized that we didn't have tools to rip into it....so, I bought 2 flashlights, red spraypaint and duck tape. Painted the flashlight lenses red, threw in batteries and duck taped them to the bumper. The cop that pulled me over laughed so hard he didn't write me up.


----------



## zatchmo

tomtomjr said:


>


I want that PA2!!!


----------



## SubNit

WRX/Z28 said:


> Precision Power Art's are probably my fav's.


Wow....so when is that garage sale of yours

Nice collection


----------



## freemind

Nology said:


> Some of my old stuff that I've recently sold...


Oh MY EFFIN GOD An MTA 225!!! I had a white one about 3 yrs ago. Someone jacked the whole car while I was at a KMFDM show. The car was found 3 days later with no system and no steering wheel. Plus I had to pay $430.00 to get it back. Crime does pay-victim pays the city.............


----------



## e36bumpin

This thread is making me drool on me keyboard, lol


----------



## SubNit

tomtomjr said:


>


:shocked2:


----------



## SUX 2BU

LPreston, awesome system pic! "The mixing board" is exactly what I call my ALC-20. Such a neat looking piece. I imagine those 4 Punch 15s could bump some eh?


----------



## lpreston

I was crusing thru an old mag that had my truck in it when I was showing and happened to flip to this page.......

I found some more pics of old installs. I'll scan em soon. Enjoy!


----------



## BuBz

Alpine 3547,3015,3006,3512


----------



## baggedbirds

zatchmo said:


> I want that PA2!!!



 like this one?


----------



## tomtomjr

baggedbirds said:


> like this one?


NOW, if I remember right baggedbirds, you have a PA2R that is new in box that is much nicer than my PA2. But, for really old school, I have a Linear Power EQ1. 










ALSO, the ALC 20 is a super nice eq. I have the mini version of it. Sure would like a ALC20. Here is the mini ALC11...(anyone have a manual on this by chance?). It has some type of passive mid/tweet crossovers built in it, along with the eq. Neat, but I need to sit down and figure out everything it does one of these days. A manual would sure help...


----------



## zatchmo

baggedbirds said:


> like this one?


Ugh. Yes, like that one. I LOVE having the EQ control right there on knobs. If CDs were all mastered better we wouldn't need something like that, but I really like being able to pump up the bass a little in some music, and pump the highs a little in others. I have been watching eBay but I haven't even seen one come across there in a looooong time.


----------



## ca90ss

tomtomjr said:


> I have the mini version of it. Sure would like a ALC20. Here is the mini ALC11...(anyone have a manual on this by chance?). It has some type of passive mid/tweet crossovers built in it, along with the eq. Neat, but I need to sit down and figure out everything it does one of these days. A manual would sure help...


It looks like the mid runs fullrange and there's a 12db hp on the tweet. It's got a 4.7uf 100v cap but I don't know the value of the inductor. If you knew that you could figure out the crossover point.


----------



## couped

There is so much cool stuff in this thread. Here is a pic of my mid drivers. They are going in my dash this spring:


----------



## PPI_GUY

This thread is like an online Car Audio museum. Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## acetylene

Hey guys, new to the forum and stumbled on this thread. Man, does this ever take me back!!!

Like many of you, I got rid of most of my old school gear, but found this in the closet a couple months ago when doing some cleaning.

Infinity Kappa UniPlane woofers 80f


----------



## BuBz

I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!!!


----------



## imjustjason

acetylene said:


> Infinity Kappa UniPlane woofers 80f


I've got a set of those!! My box is long gone. It was like a little suitcase!


----------



## rabbitoioi

acetylene said:


> Hey guys, new to the forum and stumbled on this thread. Man, does this ever take me back!!!
> 
> Like many of you, I got rid of most of my old school gear, but found this in the closet a couple months ago when doing some cleaning.
> 
> Infinity Kappa UniPlane woofers 80f


damn! I used to have these in one of my old vw's. this thread is amazing i'm gonna go take some pictures Hafler made car amps?


----------



## acetylene

Yeah, I'll be posting these in the classifieds once I have the required number of posts. I don't have a current use for them and would rather see them go to a good home.

I've also dug up a few old '94-96 car audio mags that I could scan some features and advertisements from if anyone's interested.


----------



## acetylene

DP...


----------



## acetylene

imjustjason said:


> I've got a set of those!! My box is long gone. It was like a little suitcase!


Yeah, you can just see the handle in the second pic. I got these from a friend back in '99 or 2000 and only used them about 6 months or so before I sold the car. In the closet they went...


----------



## tomtomjr

Just got these from my brother in law. Infinity Reference series. (10 of them)


----------



## imjustjason

tomtomjr said:


> Just got these from my brother in law. Infinity Reference series. (10 of them)


Someone had a set of 10 of those for sale a while back as a group for a pretty good deal... are these that set? If you got them for less than he was wanting in the auction then you got a DEAL!


----------



## DAT

Great Brother in Law, You have so much Old School Stuff.


----------



## tomtomjr

imjustjason said:


> Someone had a set of 10 of those for sale a while back as a group for a pretty good deal... are these that set? If you got them for less than he was wanting in the auction then you got a DEAL!


He had 7 in a listing for sale. "curlystereo" He just now found the other 3 he had stashed elsewhere. Now if I can get all his other amps, HU's, and EQ's from him. I am low on car audio and need a few more.


----------



## PPI_GUY

tomtomjr said:


> He had 7 in a listing for sale. "curlystereo" He just now found the other 3 he had stashed elsewhere. Now if I can get all his other amps, HU's, and EQ's from him. I am low on car audio and need a few more.


I wouldn't mind being "low" on car audio like you, Tom.
:laugh:


----------



## Notloudenuf

What is a Pioneer DPX-M200WC

The appliance store down the street from my work has one new in the box.


----------



## Notloudenuf

What is a Pioneer DPX-M200WC

The appliance store down the street from my work has one new in the box.


Yeah I'd look to know too.

signed
Your evil twin


----------



## TXwrxWagon

If anyone has on of those Sony 1/2-DIN cassettes they want to part with... PM me. I regret ever selling my c90 & casette combo... that would be a great addition to my old-school build... 

Rob


----------



## gex90

TXwrxWagon said:


> If anyone has on of those Sony 1/2-DIN cassettes they want to part with... PM me. I regret ever selling my c90 & casette combo... that would be a great addition to my old-school build...
> 
> Rob


 
Mine is for sale. In great condition. I was planing on building a retro Sony system, but for now it's put on ice :worried:


----------



## TREETOP

TXwrxWagon said:


> If anyone has on of those Sony 1/2-DIN cassettes they want to part with... PM me. I regret ever selling my c90 & casette combo... that would be a great addition to my old-school build...
> 
> Rob


[PM sent]


----------



## kowill

Hi everybody! I'm brand new here (just getting *back* into the car audio game), and just wanted to say hello! Looking at these pics gives me such a flashback! I used to have the tried-and-true C90 + 4000x combo and man do I miss it! Thanks for the stroll back down memory lane!

-Will


----------



## kowill

Hi everybody! I'm brand new here (just getting *back* into the car audio game), and just wanted to say hello! Looking at these pics gives me such a flashback! I used to have the tried-and-true C90 + 4000x combo and man do I miss it! Thanks for the stroll back down memory lane!

-Will


----------



## kowill

Sorry about the double post- I don't know what happened. Weird.


----------



## Scooter-Man

I just found this from the local ads, best part it was $5.00 and the person delivered to my work. I didn’t have a need for it, yet what the heck. Still has the original tags on every wire and all the end pieces were not clipped off.




















Late!


----------



## Scooter-Man

Here’s a 1986 Deltasonik amp: 90 X 4 or 180 X 2
In great shape and never been repaired.



















Late!


----------



## DAT

Wow never see that model Alpine I'll give ya $10 + shipping


----------



## benahn

i have 3 soundstream spl 10 inch 2ohm dvc subs that i still use.


----------



## ciaonzo

Notloudenuf said:


> What is a Pioneer DPX-M200WC
> 
> The appliance store down the street from my work has one new in the box.
> 
> 
> Yeah I'd look to know too.
> 
> signed
> Your evil twin


Dupe humor. I like it. 

Well I guess I'll have to pull a couple things out of the closet and snap some pics now.


----------



## gex90

Notloudenuf said:


> What is a Pioneer DPX-M200WC
> 
> The appliance store down the street from my work has one new in the box.
> 
> 
> Yeah I'd look to know too.
> 
> signed
> Your evil twin


 
The picture is showing Pioneer (Carrozzeria in Japan) DPX-M200 taken from a Japanese brochure of 1988. It's a CD-changer controller.


----------



## tmack117

HERE IS SOME OLD SCHOOL JUST GOT IT FROM A MUSEUM BEST PART IS ALL A MIN OF 10YRS OLD AND NEVER HAD BEEN POWERED UP. THAT'S BECAUSE PHOENIX GOLD NO LONGER HAS THERE AUDIO MUSEUM I WAS ABLE TO GET THESE FROM THEM (ALL NEW)


----------



## braves6117

Edit the caps out....hurts the eyes. Nice gear though!


----------



## TXwrxWagon

gex90 said:


> The picture is showing Pioneer (Carrozzeria in Japan) DPX-M200 taken from a Japanese brochure of 1988. It's a CD-changer controller.


DEX-M300 here in the states I took this with an M800 cassette & M50 changer... spliced the changer cable & had the DEX-M300 flushed into the trunk lid of my Mustang, so @ NACA & CAN events I could demo the car from the back.... wish I still had that entire system... MTX Terminator MTA 250, 16 speakers, custom passive network & M300 on the trunk lid was so heavy it required 2-gas struts per side to keep it open... Premier sources & license plate "ohm my 75" in a lil '75 mustang II coupe (v-8 of course).

Man all the stuff I've cycled through over these last 25+ years... damn its scary & yet I still have my very first Alphasonik amps...lol

Rob


----------



## imjustjason

Whaaaaat?!? A Phoenix Gold museum??


----------



## Tonyguy

tmack117 said:


> HERE IS SOME OLD SCHOOL JUST GOT IT FROM A MUSEUM BEST PART IS ALL A MIN OF 10YRS OLD AND NEVER HAD BEEN POWERED UP. THAT'S BECAUSE PHOENIX GOLD NO LONGER HAS THERE AUDIO MUSEUM I WAS ABLE TO GET THESE FROM THEM (ALL NEW)


 :mean: I hate you :so jealous:


----------



## tmack117

I'm selling these badboys.. offer I couldn't refuse I know I won't even hear about one old school pg unused let alone over 34 of them


----------



## mokedaddy

My newest pick ups.


















Zeus is in kind of rough shape but the olympus is in pretty good shape for being made around15-16 years ago.


----------



## mokedaddy

My newest pick ups.


















Zeus is in kind of rough shape but the olympus is in pretty good shape for being made around15-16 years ago.


----------



## chad

tmack117 said:


> HERE IS SOME OLD SCHOOL JUST GOT IT FROM A MUSEUM BEST PART IS ALL A MIN OF 10YRS OLD AND NEVER HAD BEEN POWERED UP. THAT'S BECAUSE PHOENIX GOLD NO LONGER HAS THERE AUDIO MUSEUM I WAS ABLE TO GET THESE FROM THEM (ALL NEW)


----------



## tomtomjr

If any of you want to use your classic Alpine 3015 equalizer in a modern setup, I made a picture tutorial in another thread. It shows how to convert the Alpine DIN to RCA's. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...a-conversion-older-eqs-3015-a.html#post724989


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ Nice. Did you see the 1/2 DIN (3318?) that was just on Ebay? Looked in nice shape. 

I did something similar recently with a DVD setup I have in our van. It was a 2-screen system (master and slave connected with a DIN wire) we bought used and the slave screen wasn't working. Must have been a break in the wire that has DIN on one end and a 4-conductor headphone plug on the other. I had another 4-conductor wire thankfully and then just used my multi-meter to find continuity on the DIN plug to determine which of the conductors went to where at the DIN side. Cut the wires, bared them, twisted together, heat shrunk each one individually and then heat shrunk them all with a larger piece and it was done. Worked out great.


----------



## PPI_GUY

What part of the country was Hifonics the most popular back in the late 80's and early 90's? Orion or Rockford Fosgate were pretty much a "must have" in my area. I knew only one guy who ran Hifonics stuff.


----------



## Mooble

PPI_GUY said:


> What part of the country was Hifonics the most popular back in the late 80's and early 90's? Orion or Rockford Fosgate were pretty much a "must have" in my area. I knew only one guy who ran Hifonics stuff.


HiFonics was too expensive for me and most of my friends. Instead I'd just drool at the magazine ads that had the whole lineup. IIRC, they had 3 or 4 page glossy spreads.


----------



## ciaonzo

I know these are not top shelf, nor are they all old school, but I've always had a soft spot for Sony. 

These are some of the greatly under-appreciated specimens. The gigantic red ones that look like toys are my favorite sounding Sony. Single ended push pull circuit with the ability to switch off the negative feedback loop. They trump my Zapcos with ease. Also note the temp sensors mounted directly to the output transistors. The older Sonys use nice big Sanken output devices.


----------



## ciaonzo

These are being prepped to receive a piece of cherry to replace the Sony badge.


----------



## cutra

ciaonzo said:


> These are being prepped to receive a piece of cherry to replace the Sony badge.


I"m not a sony guy but nice stuff buddy.!!!!


----------



## PPI_GUY

Please tell me you will be using a Sony XEC-1000 crossover with them?


----------



## ciaonzo

PPI_GUY said:


> Please tell me you will be using a Sony XEC-1000 crossover with them?


I actually passed up on the chance to own one because I didn't like the interface too well. The fixed points and switches to select them didn't work for my OCD mind. 

I have two set-ups though, both active. One is head up by the 800PRS and the other by a Clarion Drx9575Rz/DPH910 combo complete with the optical cable to take advantage of the 108dB S/N and 100dB separation that the outboard D/A provides. That combination of the Clarion and the "Big Red" Sonys is the best I've heard so far. I haven't heard everything so...

Thanks cutra!


----------



## tristan20

wow those black sonys look very very nice!

Good old school stuff


----------



## ACRucrazy

ciaonzo said:


> I know these are not top shelf, nor are they all old school, but I've always had a soft spot for Sony.
> 
> These are some of the greatly under-appreciated specimens. The gigantic red ones that look like toys are my favorite sounding Sony. Single ended push pull circuit with the ability to switch off the negative feedback loop. They trump my Zapcos with ease. Also note the temp sensors mounted directly to the output transistors. The older Sonys use nice big Sanken output devices.


I like your style! 

Here are a few from my collection. I wish I had pics of everything all in one shot when I had it all.


----------



## ACRucrazy

Not directly related to car, but Sony and old school none less. Some of the home stuff I have aquired over the years.


----------



## trebor

Couple of my oldies.


----------



## ciaonzo

tristan20 said:


> wow those black sonys look very very nice!
> 
> Good old school stuff


That means a great deal coming from you Tristan! 

They do sound very nice, lots of headroom and low THD.


----------



## ciaonzo

Beautiful stuff ACRucrazy, all of it. I see you have the five channel. 

Sony truly is capable of making great equipment when they want to.

Those drivers are absolutely gorgeous. What year are those from?

On that home gear, did you replace the caps that are red or did that come that way?


----------



## chad

ACRucrazy said:


> Not directly related to car, but Sony and old school none less. Some of the home stuff I have aquired over the years.


JDM Technics, straight wire with gain......


----------



## ACRucrazy

ciaonzo said:


> Beautiful stuff ACRucrazy, all of it. I see you have the five channel.
> 
> Sony truly is capable of making great equipment when they want to.
> 
> Those drivers are absolutely gorgeous. What year are those from?
> 
> On that home gear, did you replace the caps that are red or did that come that way?


Yea I had two of the 4 channels and the 5 channel. I sold them all though, just had to thin the heard a bit, I kept a few select Sony pieces.

Those aluminum drivers are from around 00/01 IIRC. They are the newest Sony gear I have, not real old school.

The red caps were on the preamp when I bought it. My first thought was someone replaced them, kinda pissed me off. But with the little bit of info I have seen Im now thinking they are original because of the varying internal pics that I have come across between the press release pics and my internal pics. There are a few subtile differences, but those caps were always different than the others.

I know I posted some of these elsewhere but I suppose here works too. I am a Sony fan.


----------



## ciaonzo

bubbles' garage looks like a fun place to hang out.  

I see Dynaudio in that JDM photo chad.


----------



## ciaonzo

Yeah I was definitely drooling over all the Sony gear you posted, along with all the other wonderful pieces in this thread. 

I had this thread bookmarked long before I was a member.


----------



## ACRucrazy

chad said:


> JDM Technics, straight wire with gain......


OLD schooool. 
LOL


----------



## n_olympios

I'm not a Sony fan either, but you've got to love their pre-Xplod products... I've owned a Sony XR-U700RDS (amongst others) and it was a hell of a unit. I had to say no to a full XES system in pristine condition recently, that hurt.


----------



## chad

ACRucrazy said:


> OLD schooool.
> LOL


Old Skool......


----------



## zatchmo

chad said:


> Old Skool......


Looks like an old Scott maybe?


----------



## chad

zatchmo said:


> Looks like an old Scott maybe?


Sure is! It's a rare one that was produced in the transition between the 299C and 299D. This one is a HH Scott bastardized version of a 299C, 299D, and 229! None of the 299 schematics will ever match up, it drove me nuts and ONE guy on the Scott forum knew what I had, I guess there are very few.

That unit was rescued from a dumpster, recapped and is running well. Still original power tubes that are in good shape and still has the original Telefunken front end. The final gain/phase inverters have been replaced with NOS Sylvania.


----------



## zatchmo

chad said:


> Sure is! It's a rare one that was produced in the transition between the 299C and 299D. This one is a HH Scott bastardized version of a 299C, 299D, and 229! None of the 299 schematics will ever match up, it drove me nuts and ONE guy on the Scott forum knew what I had, I guess there are very few.
> 
> That unit was rescued from a dumpster, recapped and is running well. Still original power tubes that are in good shape and still has the original Telefunken front end. The final gain/phase inverters have been replaced with NOS Sylvania.


I didn't know there was a Scott forum! You should kindly point me in that direction. Mine needs rescuing. I forget what model I even have, but it needs new caps at least in a bad way. I have a really weak tube on one of the channels too. It has almost zero gain until it has been on for about 20 minutes. Then it finally warms up enough to kind of match the other channel.


----------



## chad

The weak channel thing could be a leaky cap unless the tube is REALLY bad. Keep me informed as to what it is, I have a bunch of scott stuff at work too and may have a manual I can walk thru with you.

You will have a hell of a time finding a good bias cap replacement, I lopped the lugs off the can and left it then built the cap network out of modern lytics under the chassis on top of the original bias cap. You can see it in the lower left corner. You will also want the selenium rectifier out of there for the bias network, but since the selenium ones are so lossy the bias votage will go up (well down, it's negative) with a silicon one. You may need to change the bias feed resistor to dial it back.

http://hhscott.com/cc/rectifiers.htm

Here's the main page to the site, the forum appears to be down, hopefully it's not gone because it was KILLER informative! Vintage H.H. Scott Hi-Fi Stereo Archive


----------



## chad

auto dupe


----------



## zatchmo

chad said:


> The weak channel thing could be a leaky cap unless the tube is REALLY bad. Keep me informed as to what it is, I have a bunch of scott stuff at work too and may have a manual I can walk thru with you.
> 
> You will have a hell of a time finding a good bias cap replacement, I lopped the lugs off the can and left it then built the cap network out of modern lytics under the chassis on top of the original bias cap. You can see it in the lower left corner. You will also want the selenium rectifier out of there for the bias network, but since the selenium ones are so lossy the bias votage will go up (well down, it's negative) with a silicon one. You may need to change the bias feed resistor to dial it back.
> 
> HHScott Vacuum Tubes -- Replacing Selenium Bridge Rectifiers
> 
> Here's the main page to the site, the forum appears to be down, hopefully it's not gone because it was KILLER informative! Vintage H.H. Scott Hi-Fi Stereo Archive


Mine is a 299. (At least that's the same layout) I will dig it out of hiding this weekend and snap a pic or 2. I would really appreciate some help in restoring it. I hear they sound phenomenal when fully restored with good caps and mil-spec resistors.


----------



## chad

I did not replace my resistors, but you should certainly do film resistors to reduce noise. I was basically trying to get it back to original and safe and not go for audiophile, but they certainly have the ability to be taken to the next level for a decent price. Listen to it BEFORE you replace resistors, some like the older sound.

If it's a 299 I'm pretty sure I have documentation on it, at least the B,C, and D. It's in PDF form, I now just have to find t on the backup drive.


----------



## chad

auto dupe


----------



## chad

While it's officially off the car track, some more restorations that came across the bench.

Mac 250, SS amp WITH output transformers! Mac did this a bunch back in the day. I 3 of this one's grandaddy here at work, weighing in at well over 100Lbs. lots-o-copper and iron 



















Yes, BOSE! You can weld with this bish, I have internal pics I'll get up. VERY stout amplifier, simply does not play around. Wish this one were mine to be honest. this one approaches 100 Lbs also when you see the insides you will know why.




























The blackout face is just so kickass.


----------



## chad

auto dupe


----------



## TREETOP

Since this thread took a turn away from car audio for a minute here are my 3 Crown DC300As:


----------



## chad

Hey! Those look familiar! I have one, bit note the minty IC150 on top of it 
[old ass pic]











Even the computer monitor is old-skool!


----------



## chad

auto dupe


----------



## TREETOP

chad said:


> Hey! Those look familiar! I have one, bit note the minty IC150 on top of it
> [old ass pic]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the computer monitor is old-skool!


Sweet!
I had an IC-150A also but I sold it a couple months ago to get a regular surround receiver. A step backwards in some ways but it freed up 2 of my DC-300As for bridged sub use (one per 15" sub) and I needed something with a remote and digital in. 
I love the old Crown stuff, it just keeps going and going.


----------



## labcoat22

Sort of old school. my old PPI 1/2 din EQ

R-


----------



## Diru

Might want to look at Fisher. Scott and Fisher shared a lot of things.

Without even seeing the front of the amp, I thought it was a Fisher 101 something or another.





chad said:


> Sure is! It's a rare one that was produced in the transition between the 299C and 299D. This one is a HH Scott bastardized version of a 299C, 299D, and 229! None of the 299 schematics will ever match up, it drove me nuts and ONE guy on the Scott forum knew what I had, I guess there are very few.
> 
> That unit was rescued from a dumpster, recapped and is running well. Still original power tubes that are in good shape and still has the original Telefunken front end. The final gain/phase inverters have been replaced with NOS Sylvania.


----------



## PPI_GUY

labcoat22 said:


> Sort of old school. my old PPI 1/2 din EQ
> 
> R-


Oh yeah! Love the PPI pre-amps! I've always used Rockford PA-1's and 2's. Any idea on how they compare?


----------



## imjustjason

PPI_GUY said:


> Oh yeah! Love the PPI pre-amps! I've always used Rockford PA-1's and 2's. Any idea on how they compare?


That's funny! I've aways been a big Orion preamp guy, 500PMQ's and 300PHD's. We've got a Fosgate guy, a PPI_Guy and an Orion guy. That's old school.


----------



## labcoat22

PPI_GUY said:


> Oh yeah! Love the PPI pre-amps! I've always used Rockford PA-1's and 2's. Any idea on how they compare?


Sorry this is the only one I have every used. trying to figure out how to work it into my current install.

R-


----------



## PPI_GUY

imjustjason said:


> That's funny! I've aways been a big Orion preamp guy, 500PMQ's and 300PHD's. We've got a Fosgate guy, a PPI_Guy and an Orion guy. That's old school.



Well, I have to choose between an install using a PPI 4200M and a 2150M or an Orion setup using two HCCA 250r's. I've always used PPI but, might try the Orions "just because".


----------



## tomtomjr

PPI_GUY said:


> Oh yeah! Love the PPI pre-amps! I've always used Rockford PA-1's and 2's. Any idea on how they compare?


I have used all of them. Many setups. Here is how I rate them IMO. The Orion is last place. Nice EQ, but the Rockford Fosgate PA-1 and Pre-Z have them beat. Then the PPI 224 and 225 are nicer than the RF PA-1 and RF Pre-Z. Then what tops all of them is the Zapco PX and PEQ. Best ones out there for the old school eq's IMO. Then we have the Linear Power eq's. There are the EQ-1 and PA-2. They fit IMO between the PPI and the Zapco PX. 
1. Zapco PX and PEQ/SEQ
2. PPI 224 and 225 
3. Rockford Fosgate PA-1 and PRE-Z (pre Z was replaced by the PA-1)
4. Orion 300 , 500 

I don't have any PPI or Orion EQ's anymore, but do have a lot of the PX, 1 of each of the Linear, and a lot of the RF eq's. These are just my opinions after using all of the above eq's. Installed/used/owned at least a dozen of each except for the Linear Power eq's. The Rockford PA-1 and Orion 300, at least 100 or more I installed for customers, repaired, or owned over the years. Both were hot items in 1989 through 93.


----------



## imjustjason

PPI_GUY said:


> Well, I have to choose between an install using a PPI 4200M and a 2150M or an Orion setup using two HCCA 250r's. I've always used PPI but, might try the Orions "just because".



You should at least try them. We all have to go slummin' at least once in life.


----------



## HondAudio

labcoat22 said:


> Sort of old school. my old PPI 1/2 din EQ
> 
> R-


I have one <3


----------



## HondAudio

chad said:


>


But... Caps Lock is auto-pilot for cool!


----------



## PPI_GUY

imjustjason said:


> You should at least try them. We all have to go slummin' at least once in life.



Now you're just trying to get us both in trouble!


----------



## PPI_GUY

OK guys...what is this?...

OLD SCHOOL HELLA-BEAT 400 WATTS MADE IN USA GOOD CONDI - eBay (item 200338475469 end time May-10-09 13:40:57 PDT)

...looks kinda like an old Hifonics heatsink or possibly an Ultimate? Hella-Beat...has to have been made by some major amp manufacturer.


----------



## Mooble

PPI_GUY said:


> OK guys...what is this?...
> 
> OLD SCHOOL HELLA-BEAT 400 WATTS MADE IN USA GOOD CONDI - eBay (item 200338475469 end time May-10-09 13:40:57 PDT)
> 
> ...looks kinda like an old Hifonics heatsink or possibly an Ultimate? Hella-Beat...has to have been made by some major amp manufacturer.


Holy HiFonics clones batman!!!

Internals are very different, but damn that looks like a Series VII.


----------



## DAT

I thought this was made for Earthquake ?

Not sure but just what i remembered. where is TomTomJr ?


----------



## DAT

DuPe


----------



## DAT

*ECLIPSE 5303r *


Also I just found a *Eclipse 5303r* for below $90 is this a good deal? I heard the HU was good and tuner model only.

Is it worth picking up?


----------



## icu812

I just scored a PPI Sedona 2250
( 2 x 250 WPC @4ohms sum ***** is 2' l x 8'.5" w)
over the weekend if anybody has any info or owners manual LMK 
will post pic soon 
also, I don't know if it is bridgeable or not?
maybe one of the Old Skool PPI guy's can help me out


----------



## PPI_GUY

icu812 said:


> I just scored a PPI Sedona 2250
> ( 2 x 250 WPC @4ohms sum ***** is 2' l x 8'.5" w)
> over the weekend if anybody has any info or owners manual LMK
> will post pic soon
> also, I don't know if it is bridgeable or not?
> maybe one of the Old Skool PPI guy's can help me out


I think you are referring to the 500i or 500ix?
Nice amps. Best I recall they are 2 ohm stable and bridgeable but, the power output doesn't double like the flagship PPI's. Reportedly very clean sounding and tough amps. 
Is yours white or charcoal? 
Looking forward to some pics...including internals if you have the time!


----------



## icu812

PPI_GUY said:


> I think you are referring to the 500i or 500ix?
> Nice amps. Best I recall they are 2 ohm stable and bridgeable but, the power output doesn't double like the flagship PPI's. Reportedly very clean sounding and tough amps.
> Is yours white or charcoal?
> Looking forward to some pics...including internals if you have the time!


it's the 500IQX
yeah I'm diff. gonna to take an internal shot of it for ampgut sand my own curousity ,
although I shouldn't break the warrantee seal:worried:


----------



## icu812

it's also the white one


----------



## TREETOP

icu812 said:


> it's the 500IQX


Here you go:

http://www.directeddealers.com/manu.../Precision_Power_Sedona_50Q_Owners_Manual.pdf


----------



## chad

TREETOP said:


> Sweet!
> I had an IC-150A also but I sold it a couple months ago to get a regular surround receiver. A step backwards in some ways but it freed up 2 of my DC-300As for bridged sub use (one per 15" sub) and I needed something with a remote and digital in.
> I love the old Crown stuff, it just keeps going and going.


Check out some old SA2's and PSA2's still matches aesthetically but mo-powa. They are current machines!


----------



## DAT

Another addition to my collection:

Plum Purple 2202IQ


----------



## xnte

Alpine 3548


Made in japan

http://i431.photobucket.com/albums/qq37/xnte/2008.jpg
http://i431.photobucket.com/albums/qq37/xnte/2006.jpg


----------



## ctrhenry

how many points for a coustic 660 ?


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ AMP-560 is worth more points 


What's a LP 3002 in relatively decent condition worth? Might have found one. Black.


----------



## tomtomjr

DAT said:


> I thought this was made for Earthquake ?
> 
> Not sure but just what i remembered. where is TomTomJr ?


No clue on this one. Never heard of it. Sure looks like an Earthquake by the heatsink. Will know more if I end up with it.


----------



## tomtomjr

Just got in... Spectron EQ. Never heard of it, but it looks like an Audiomobile 3 band. Anyone remember these? 

<br>


----------



## imjustjason

tomtomjr said:


> Just got in... Spectron EQ. Never heard of it, but it looks like an Audiomobile 3 band. Anyone remember these?
> 
> <br>


I remember seeing it on ebay last week. It looks like the Audiomobile and a PPI 3-band that I have. My PPI doesn't have the L-R slider though. Pop it open.


----------



## PPI_GUY

There is a curious Orion HCCA 225r on Ebay. LOL at the first sentence in his post, then look at all the text in his ad! I think his BIN is waaaaaay off but, I haven't ever seen one of these come up for auction before...

ORION HCCA 225R SUPER RARE US MADE 2 CHANNEL AMPLIFIER - eBay (item 190306440032 end time May-16-09 02:13:14 PDT)


----------



## imjustjason

PPI_GUY said:


> There is a curious Orion HCCA 225r on Ebay. LOL at the first sentence in his post, then look at all the text in his ad! I think his BIN is waaaaaay off but, I haven't ever seen one of these come up for auction before...
> 
> ORION HCCA 225R SUPER RARE US MADE 2 CHANNEL AMPLIFIER - eBay (item 190306440032 end time May-16-09 02:13:14 PDT)


That an interesting amp. I think I may have to call BS on his story of where it came from. He sure is long winded too. Claims it's 1 of 4.


----------



## spydertune

tomtomjr said:


> Just got in... Spectron EQ. Never heard of it....


Spectron was one of the mid-fi car brands of the late 70's - early 80's. Also Car-Fi, AFS Kriket, Clarion, Proton, Craig, and many more filling out the middle ground. Nearly as many little brands then as now. Spectron made an attempt to produce a decent product IIRC. Don't know if there was an Audiomobile connection though. They certainly existed within the same timeframe.


----------



## slvrtsunami

imjustjason said:


> That an interesting amp. I think I may have to call BS on his story of where it came from. He sure is long winded too. Claims it's 1 of 4.


 
I thought all HCCA were red heat sinks. Quite interesting. Take a look at the Q &A at the botom of the auction! rather funny!


----------



## spydertune

slvrtsunami said:


> Take a look at the Q &A at the botom of the auction! rather funny!


Oh, those are worth saving for posterity -



Q: don't forget, i will be in your neck of the woods in mid july so i look forward to meeting you face to face.	May-09-09

A: You will be arrested long before you see me.....entering my state will be grounds for arrest, I have already reported all of your threats of bodily harm...more

Q: i refunded your money and now you are spewing all this crap about internet fraud by powersellers and payment plans???? payment plans are NOT against ebay...more	May-09-09

A: You only returned my money because of a technicality. Not because it was the right thing to do. What you did to me was completely WRONG, and you made no...more


----------



## imjustjason

slvrtsunami said:


> I thought all HCCA were red heat sinks. Quite interesting. Take a look at the Q &A at the botom of the auction! rather funny!


Yeah, from the factory they were all red. I made some white once, but that was a custom deal.

I missed the Q&A first time!! That's funny. Nice find.


----------



## autofile

Around these parts, Spectron was considered to be quite high-end in the early '80s. They were considered to comparable to Audiomobile, Nakamichi, Zapco by the enthusiasts around here.

Later they were rebadged under the BGW brand for a short time.

No relation to Audiomobile from what I know.



spydertune said:


> Spectron was one of the mid-fi car brands of the late 70's - early 80's. Also Car-Fi, AFS Kriket, Clarion, Proton, Craig, and many more filling out the middle ground. Nearly as many little brands then as now. Spectron made an attempt to produce a decent product IIRC. Don't know if there was an Audiomobile connection though. They certainly existed within the same timeframe.


----------



## TREETOP

How's this for old school?

JVC pullout cassette deck.
Excalibur alarm remote.
Motorola flip.
Motorola Micro Tac Ultra Lite.
Uniden pager.
CAZALs.


----------



## TREETOP

I just found this in the garage too:


----------



## SoCalBean420

Just received this a couple of days ago...


----------



## PPI_GUY

Orion was VERY popular in my neck of the woods in the late 80's thru the early to mid 90's. Rockford Fosgate was right there too. I always thought that the SX series was a very warm sounding amp compared to the Fosgate Punch stuff. HCCA's were very popular too but, were beyond my budget at the time. Lots of guys did their entire systems with two Punch amps or a couple of HCCA 225's. One guy really amazed everyone (at that time) by running his entire system with one Punch 75 and a bunch of passive's. 
I got into PPI after reading about how they were cleaning up in competitions on the West coast. Nobody was running PPI (in my area)and I liked that and liked the SQ and power so, I ran their stuff. Linear Power was available too but, seemed to be a bit pricey compared to Orion, PPI and RF. I remember the LP van making a stop in town one day and yes...it was very impressive. I thought LP amps had the warmth of the Orion (and PPI) amps with the power and impact of the HCCA or Pro Mos series. There was little doubt that they looked solid inside.
Tons of people were also running Coustic, Yamaha and other brands that we (for apparently snobbish reasons) thought at the time to be inferior. I mean it seemed everyone had a Yamaha YPA-1000 in their truck or IROC Camaro. Of course, now we know that Coustic and Yamaha were making good stuff too that could be beat on and abused everyday but, still do their job well.
It really was an exciting time to be into car audio. The very first "system" I remember in my little town was back in '85 when a friend had an Alpine amp, cassette deck, two 6x9's(in boxes) with a couple of 5.25" door speakers installed in his Mazda RX-7. It was clean and loud and we were all hooked. Guys were putting good systems into their musclecars within a couple of month's and it just skyrocketed after that. 
Fun times.


----------



## nickpapa

some awesome stuff!


----------



## ChrisB

imjustjason said:


> That an interesting amp. I think I may have to call BS on his story of where it came from. He sure is long winded too. Claims it's 1 of 4.


I thought from the HCCA R series forward, the Orion amps were just "Designed in the USA"? My HCCA 250 G4 says "Made In The USA" on it, but the circuit board says "Designed in the USA". Which probably means, built in Korea with final assembly in the United states

I know I posted this before, but I can't remember where, so here it is again:


----------



## imjustjason

Well you've got me interested now, between this thread and the other one. I have about 10 of that sink style I'll open them all and see where we are. Intersting... makes you wonder.

50%!! Yikes.


----------



## PPI_GUY

See, I thought it was from the "R" series back that all HCCA's were built in the US. There are a couple 225r's shown on AmpGuts. One has Made In The USA on the circuit board and the pic next to it shows a board that says Made In Korea. I have one of those and even started a separate thread about it here...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio/59220-orion-hcca-225r-made-usa-hold.html


----------



## kevin k.

tomtomjr said:


> Just got in... Spectron EQ. Never heard of it, but it looks like an Audiomobile 3 band. Anyone remember these?
> 
> <br>


Amazing I came across this as I was just talking about Spectron the other day over in the Infinity Class D thread and another thread about New Classic amps. I have a little experience with the company, as I at one time was asked to come on board in a Marketing capacity. This was back in the early '80s and the company was started by John Ulrick (formerly of Infinity with a background of having worked with Class D amps) and one or two other individuals. They had some nice looking speakers, the eq shown in your pic, and amps configured along the line of the old AudioMobile stuff. What was most interesting, however, was a product they exhibited at CES that year, ca. 1982, it was a "Digital" car audio amp that was palm-sized and, you guessed it, a Class D design. Certainly the first use of that amp class I'd ever seen. Not sure what happened, although the '80s were definitely the age of surfboard-sized amps and anything that could fit in your palm was to be sniffed at. However, if you have a look in the home audio arena, you'll see that John Ulrick and Spectron are going great guns and their Class D amplifiers seem to be among the more highly regarded amps available.

Thanks for the trip down Memory Lane...


----------



## Oliver

PPI_GUY said:


> See, I thought it was from the "R" series back that all HCCA's were built in the US. There are a couple 225r's shown on AmpGuts. One has Made In The USA on the circuit board and the pic next to it shows a board that says Made In Korea. I have one of those and even started a separate thread about it here...
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio/59220-orion-hcca-225r-made-usa-hold.html


There are amps that say Zed on the board [ company used the board with name after Steve was not involved with them anymore .... $$$$ ]

Legalities have been abused to get the "Made in the USA" designation on an amp .


----------



## imjustjason

imjustjason said:


> Well you've got me interested now, between this thread and the other one. I have about 10 of that sink style I'll open them all and see where we are. Intersting... makes you wonder.
> 
> 50%!! Yikes.


Looked at the three that I've gotten lately and have been testing... all three say "Made in the U.S.A." right below the Orion logo.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Wow. Lucky me, huh?
:-(


----------



## imjustjason

PPI_GUY said:


> Wow. Lucky me, huh?
> :-(


Nah!! Should be the same amp. Just some fella in Korea helped the parts find thier way into the board. I'm sure once you fix it you'll be set.


----------



## Anklh

I sold the Carver's, the Linear Power's and the Nak's. Here are some of the things that are left after many years of ownership.


----------



## Ge0

I hate to piss on anyones Wheaties, but....

The company I used to work for (8 years ago) used to have a manufacturing plant in the Philipenes. I'd visit them on occasion. The line engineers used to get a kick out of the last label they would put on a carton prior to shipment. MADE IN THE USA. 

********... 

So, you see, the label means nothing unless you can 100% add substance to it. Even then it guarantees nothing. Most products built in the states these days use cheap unskilled labor in order to compete. As a matter of fact, the label means nothing to me anymore beyond supporting my economy (perhaps?). There are good plants overseas and there are bad ones. Let product quality be the judge. Not where it was made.

Ge0


----------



## DAT

Anklh said:


> I sold the Carver's, the Linear Power's and the Nak's. Here are some of the things that are left after many years of ownership.


Aaah you kept the JL, and sold the others? aaahhh 

the JL's are nice but if and only if they have issues out side of warranty they are a MF to get fixed and cost more $$ than it's worth to fix.


----------



## Anklh

uh oh, I just purchased these today...


----------



## ChrisB

Anklh said:


> I sold the Carver's, the Linear Power's and the Nak's. Here are some of the things that are left after many years of ownership.


I lusted after an EC-200 when I first got on my old school kick, until I saw the prices for a pristine one Even the ones that were sun faded and lacking knobs went for top dollar on eGay.



Anklh said:


> uh oh, I just purchased these today...


Review man, I want a review  I would like to know if JL Audio actually got the full range class D right or not compared to Alpine who seemed to keep the lower frequencies flatter than flat.


----------



## Anklh

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> I lusted after an EC-200 when I first got on my old school kick, until I saw the prices for a pristine one Even the ones that were sun faded and lacking knobs went for top dollar on eGay.
> 
> 
> 
> Review man, I want a review  I would like to know if JL Audio actually got the full range class D right or not compared to Alpine who seemed to keep the lower frequencies flatter than flat.


I will be happy to review after they are installed.


----------



## WRX/Z28

DAT said:


> Aaah you kept the JL, and sold the others? aaahhh
> 
> the JL's are nice but if and only if they have issues out side of warranty they are a MF to get fixed and cost more $$ than it's worth to fix.


Eh. DB-R.com seems to have no problem repairing JL amps. They aren't that bad... hell i've disassembled a / series amp to get a stripped power terminal screw out. Came apart pretty easy...


----------



## PPI_GUY

I have an old PPI price guide saved in a PDF file on my computer and I was noticing just how expensive stuff was "back in the day". In 1989, a PPI 2350DM had a suggested retail of approx. $2000! We're talking about a 700 watt amp. Of course it did feature the first usage of RIPS technology but, that was still alot of $$$ in 1989.
I assume RF, LP and Orion had similiar pricing. I know old Orion HCCA stuff was very pricey and a couple of Punch 45's set me back almost $500 in the very early 90's.
I guess the technology has gotten cheaper along with the labor (overseas) in the modern era.


----------



## Anklh

Your post got me thinking and I remember paying $1400 for that Alpine 3545 in my pictures from Audio/Video in College Station back in 1989.


----------



## slvrtsunami

I guess I was either realy lucky or simply SPOILED working int he industry at that time. I saved a TON of money getting equipment at cost and such....those were the days....


----------



## cutra

slvrtsunami said:


> I guess I was either realy lucky or simply SPOILED working int he industry at that time. I saved a TON of money getting equipment at cost and such....those were the days....


I too had some contacts back in the 80's and 90's not enough though but it helped. 
Retail sucked back then!. 
I paid 750.00 for my Zapco Z300 back in 89 i think and I had bought 2 for 1500.00. That was alot of money back then as well as today yet I still don't regret it as I still have them and they are my pride and joys. 

They in my opinion still outperform most amps today.


----------



## Anklh

Aye, I bet that was fun working in the industry. Back then I didn't have the resources I do now however I don't regret spending it at all. I can honestly say that it was a blast and thinking about it now brings back fond memories...hehe


----------



## tomtomjr

Anklh said:


> Your post got me thinking and I remember paying $1400 for that Alpine 3545 in my pictures from Audio/Video in College Station back in 1989.


That audio shop in CS was right behind my apartment in 89 (Harvey Ln). I bought my first Nak EC-200 from Indy Car Stereo in Austin in 1986. Still have it. Along with several other 200's, and an EC-200H.


----------



## Anklh

tomtomjr said:


> That audio shop in CS was right behind my apartment in 89 (Harvey Ln). I bought my first Nak EC-200 from Indy Car Stereo in Austin in 1986. Still have it. Along with several other 200's, and an EC-200H.


Ahh..small world. My Nak 300 mkII's and the EC-200, EC-200H were purchased from a high end stereo store in Austin (Dobie Mall sp.) back in 83-84. I remember seeing the Dragon there and the way it would flip the cassette around. I thought that was so cool...hehe


----------



## PPI_GUY

I also remember that around '88-'89, Kicker 10" Free-Air subs were $75-$80 each. I had four of them being pushed by one Punch 45. They were incorrectly installed in my '79 Trans Am. The trunk wasn't isolated from the passenger compartment and the subs weren't sealed well to the board they were mounted on behind the seat. Pretty shotty install really. The shop that did my work was completely in the dark about free-air setups (among other things). It did hit 128db at one show however but, sound quality was terrible. Very sloppy bottom end as you might expect. My crossover was the original Rockford XV-1 or 2, can't remember exactly but, it was horrible! I probably paid alot for it too. LOL!


----------



## Oliver

a$$hole said:


> Colossus VI 1.2 Kilowatts
> 
> Continuous output power
> 
> 600 w/ch @ 4 Ohms
> 900 w/ch @ 2 Ohms
> 
> mono bridged with 8 ohms 1200 w
> mono bridged with 4 ohms 1800 w
> 
> This is a pair of Zeus under one cover.


*Gut shots *


----------



## tomtomjr

This arrived today. Got it cheap. Original box, and manual. Minty too, can't see where it was ever mounted. Several people have asked me about the PPI PAR-224 settings in the past year. I took pics of the eq settings in the manual. See links below.
http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tomtomjr/CAR AUDIO/Equalizers and Crossovers/P5180368.jpg
http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tomtomjr/CAR AUDIO/Equalizers and Crossovers/P5180370.jpg


----------



## baggedbirds

tomtomjr said:


> This arrived today. Got it cheap. Original box, and manual. Minty too, can't see where it was ever mounted. Several people have asked me about the PPI PAR-224 settings in the past year. I took pics of the eq settings in the manual. See links below.


Oh your the one  I was hoping it was going to stay at $16. I was all over that thing.


----------



## TXwrxWagon

DAT said:


> *ECLIPSE 5303r *
> 
> 
> Also I just found a *Eclipse 5303r* for below $90 is this a good deal? I heard the HU was good and tuner model only.
> 
> Is it worth picking up?


don't know if anyone replied.. but YES great deck for $200.. let alone $90.. offer $75 cash.. 

Rob


----------



## TXwrxWagon

TREETOP said:


> I just found this in the garage too:


now THAT is rare!

Rob


----------



## tomtomjr

baggedbirds said:


> Oh your the one  I was hoping it was going to stay at $16. I was all over that thing.


I can see that you were really into it for bidding $16. I bet you forgot about it. 
Had my sniper set for $100+. Hell of a deal. $36. I sold my other one on there for $245 and it was a 7/10. This is a 9.5+...Keeper! Or trade it for that LP PAIIR you have in your safety deposit box.


----------



## baggedbirds

I was really into it because it was $16. I liked most that it wasn't a half din. or appears not to be. I don't have sniper software I have to do it old school.


----------



## PPI_GUY

tomtomjr said:


> I can see that you were really into it for bidding $16. I bet you forgot about it.
> Had my sniper set for $100+. Hell of a deal. $36. I sold my other one on there for $245 and it was a 7/10. This is a 9.5+...Keeper! Or trade it for that LP PAIIR you have in your safety deposit box.



I was the one you beat out for $36 to win it. Nice pickup.


----------



## Curlystereo

Tomtomjr has nice stuff... but not as nice as mine.. i will get that PPI eq soon from him....


----------



## BigAl205

Is this old school enough? My Altec Lansing ALC-20. It needs some cleaning up but I can't find the phantom power supply. I misplaced it when I moved. :worried:


----------



## tomtomjr

Curlystereo said:


> Tomtomjr has nice stuff... but not as nice as mine.. i will get that PPI eq soon from him....


You will NOT get the PPI eq. Maybe you can post some pics of those really old-school Sony Xplod amps you collect.:laugh:


----------



## tomtomjr

BigAl205 said:


> Is this old school enough? My Altec Lansing ALC-20. It needs some cleaning up but I can't find the phantom power supply. I misplaced it when I moved. :worried:


Nice ALC... Since it doesn't have the PS, you should send it to me. I will give it a good home.


----------



## Curlystereo

tomtomjr said:


> You will NOT get the PPI eq. Maybe you can post some pics of those really old-school Sony Xplod amps you collect.:laugh:


Lol I don't collect xplode trash, But i do know someone that collects some Infinity trash....


----------



## tomtomjr

Curlystereo said:


> Lol I don't collect xplode trash, But i do know someone that collects some Infinity trash....


Funny... Seems like I got those Infinity junkers from you. Thanks!!!


----------



## marko

i still got my alc-20 and it's still missing the dc-dc convertor, if anyone can help me out please pm me..

mark.


----------



## BigAl205

I know I didn't throw my PS away. It's gotta be boxed up somewhere.


----------



## J0ne

anyone else post one of these yet?

these are unique since they are chromed.































































100% swapmeet.


----------



## so cal eddie

my little dynaudio collection


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ Nice. Always dig Dyn's. Alpine's rebranded 6062 is a favorite of mine.


Um, so you ALC-20 owners say a power supply is needed to make that work? I got an ALC-20, that was pulled in working order from a truck in trade for a sub, but no power supply was given. What does it look like??


----------



## marko

it's actually a dc-dc converter not a power supply and is about the size of a *** packet!


----------



## VP Electricity

marko said:


> it's actually a dc-dc converter not a power supply and is about the size of a *** packet!


Same thing...


----------



## SUX 2BU

What does it step the voltage down to? If it's just a DC-DC converter, couldn't a person find something comparable at an electronics store?


----------



## jdawg

meh, 12" stroker D2


----------



## tr0y_audi0

Did I post them Already?









Zapco Z200c2-SL's









Addzest DRZ-9255


----------



## brianhj

my old high school
did i do it right?


----------



## Oliver

Perfectly


----------



## slvrtsunami

brianhj said:


> my old high school
> did i do it right?


 
Man, am I slow!!! must be that age thing.


----------



## Fast1one

Does this count? 









From top to bottom:
Model SC-335 Amplifier
Model ST-335 Tuner
Model SY-335 Preamplifier
Model PC-3460: This one doesn't seem to be the same series, but the brushed face matches very well.
Yamaha CA-600.


----------



## HondAudio

brianhj said:


> my old high school
> did i do it right?


It would be doubly-old school [circa 1985] if that was the same high school as in Back to the Future


----------



## brianhj

haha yeah my sister and i used to say "save the clock towerrrrr" when we were little and we'd happen to drive by the school with my mom


----------



## Morts

Here is what I still have left I sold most of my other stuff years ago. HiFonics Gen VII Aphrodite installed now. Orion XTR 275 pop top. Phoenix Gold AX204A EQ and I dont know where this thing came from but you wanted Old School Audiophonics 60W power expander.


----------



## toomtoomvroom

Alpine CDA-7850 and My Alpine 3566 Duo B


































Later on I upgraded to a PPI PC6600 and some flat pistons 









Oh the memories. . .


----------



## Catman

This is just a start I have found MUCH more of this era Nak car audio since these pix were taken. I also have a pretty good stash of Soundstream amps. I haven't started on my vintage a/d/s. This doesn't include a couple of closets full of old school Nak home gear.

















































































*>^..^<*


----------



## toomtoomvroom

Holy Smoke, how long have you been collecting Nakamichi? You even have the Music Bank. I've never seen that much Nak stuff in one place.


----------



## Catman

toomtoomvroom said:


> Holy Smoke, how long have you been collecting Nakamichi? You even have the Music Bank. I've never seen that much Nak stuff in one place.


To give you some idea ...I bought the TD1200 / TD300 and some of the EC200 / 200H and PA300/400 new. So ...over 20 years. I used some of that in my first car audio competition many years ago.

>^..^<


----------



## toomtoomvroom

Catman said:


> To give you some idea ...I bought the TD1200 / TD300 and some of the EC200 / 200H and PA300/400 new. So ...over 20 years. I used some of that in my first car audio competition many years ago.
> 
> >^..^<


WOW i'm surprised you kept it all these years. what do you have planned for them? btw, how much did they run for 20 years ago?


----------



## Catman

toomtoomvroom said:


> WOW i'm surprised you kept it all these years. what do you have planned for them? btw, how much did they run for 20 years ago?


I've kept it because you can't get car audio of this caliber anymore. I keep it for 'spares' ...I have a full Nak / McIntosh system in every vehicle (so you didn't see pis of that either) I'm planning on a quad amped system in one of my BMW's using some of the Nak amps. You never know when you might need some good audio ...so I just 'rat hole' it when I can get it. 

IIRC the amps were $350-400 ...x-overs were ~$200 ...the TD1200 was ~$1300. That was a lot of $$$ considering I was in my early 20's and making $8-10/hr.

>^..^<


----------



## ARH

Daaamn, this thread has literally left me drooling for hours! I need to change my keyboard now. 



WTS said:


> SONY M3'S, COUSTIC DR, HIFONICS ULYSSES, AUTOTEK BTS7600


How is Coustic's Design Reference line regarded?


----------



## imjustjason

ARH said:


> How is Coustic's Design Reference line regarded?


They are great amps. Coustics best... IMHO.


----------



## ChrisB

Dang it Jason, why did you have to tell him that? I was going to say they were junk and he should send them to me for proper disposal!


----------



## imjustjason

Whooops!! I didn't know he had any... I thought he was just asking. 

Next time, I won't be so positive.


----------



## ARH

Oh, well. Too bad I just threw these in the garbage.










:jester:


----------



## imjustjason

He has them. My bad.


----------



## ChrisB

Crap, I would have paid for shipping plus given you $20 per amp as a handling fee. If you retrieve them from the garbage, I may still be compelled to give you as much as $10 per amp, depending on how bad they smell!


----------



## tubzrulz

Catman said:


> This is just a start I have found MUCH more of this era Nak car audio since these pix were taken. I also have a pretty good stash of Soundstream amps. I haven't started on my vintage a/d/s. This doesn't include a couple of closets full of old school Nak home gear.
> 
> WOW! What a thread! I just joined the site and this is one of the first posts I looked at. I'm relieved to see I'm not the only one stuck in the past.
> 
> Catman, your pics really got me excited...I've been keeping an eye out for old school Nakamichi speakers but they are TOUGH to find.
> 
> My first exposure to good mobile audio was my dad's new (at the time) Audi 4000s that got a TD400, the smallest Nak amplifier at the time (smaller than the PA200 in your pic, but before the PA202...I think), Boston C700 in the rear and Boston 704 fullranges in the front. Someone early in this thread mentioned playing Mannheim Steamroller's Toccatta (Fresh AIRe III) around '83-84. I had to laugh at that because we were being blown away by the same music in my dad's car the day he brought it home from the shop...around the same time. I was in 1st grade, so this was one of my first exposures to high performance audio. It was only a couple years later that my parents replaced their Marantz/Teac home gear with Nakamichi. They still have it.
> 
> As modest as that system was it had a certain something in the midrange that I've never heard from any car since. No bass to speak of, but it was smoooooooth. I think the magic was analog. Even the various incarnations of a/d/s/ gear fed by a 7909 I've used since then couldn't do justice in the midrange.
> 
> Now that I have a Linn turntable in my home setup and I'm enjoying how amazing good analog can be, part of me wants to pick up an old Nak ZX9 or 680zx and a TD700, make some tapes and get that magic my dad's old system had back, but on a grander scale.
> 
> I still want to hear what those old Nak speakers can do. My only experience is with a pair of SP1010s (which I still have sitting around somewhere) and I couldn't build a box big enough to make them happy. But those SP50, SP15, and SP10s...I'd love to hear what they can do.
> 
> TTFN,
> Adam


----------



## Morts

OK another Basement find for me.

Eclipse ECE-302 and the matching ESD-430 12 Disc Changer Going to test them tomorrow.


----------



## ARH

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> Crap, I would have paid for shipping plus given you $20 per amp as a handling fee. If you retrieve them from the garbage, I may still be compelled to give you as much as $10 per amp, depending on how bad they smell!


Seriously though, how much are they approximately worth?


----------



## imjustjason

ARH said:


> Seriously though, how much are they approximately worth?


I think Chris is trying to cheat you at $10 per, I would gladly give you $25 each for them.


----------



## cutra

Here are just some of my HiFonics VII amps.


----------



## cutra

Here is a brand new Alpine I have in box with everything. 
Almost sold it last month but chickened out.


----------



## toomtoomvroom

cutra said:


> Here are just some of my HiFonics VII amps.


Those are clean HiFonics amps. They look like they've never been used.


----------



## cutra

toomtoomvroom said:


> Those are clean HiFonics amps. They look like they've never been used.


Most of them are new. Others very very mint and clean. 
It has taken a while for me to get these. I also have more just have not taken a full picture with all of them yet.


----------



## TREETOP

cutra said:


> Here is a brand new Alpine I have in box with everything.
> Almost sold it last month but chickened out.


Now there's something I haven't seen in a while!

I had one of those for a while in a fox body Mustang, I remember I could only change CDs if I was in 2nd or 4th gear. Dangerous.


----------



## Morts

Very Nice HiFonics collection there. I have the Gen VII Aphrodite a few posts back and love it.


----------



## cutra

Here are most of my brand new and mint ESX amps.


----------



## cutra

Here is one of my favourite subs. 
I just installed 2 of them in my brother's car.


----------



## cutra

This Zapco amp was custom gold plated by Zapco and I still regret selling it. 









Never seen another like it in gold.


----------



## cutra

My Kickers, love them forever. 
These ones are 12's and I still have 4 8's just like them.


----------



## cutra

Another oldie, brand new in box Cerwin Vega Sub.


----------



## cutra

Here are a couple of brand new Earthquakes PA-2300's
I have yet to hear them.


----------



## cutra

Some of my Crunch Zed Audio made amps.
all brand new, as well as an 31 band Crunch EQ


----------



## cutra

I"m not sure how old this sub is yet I'm sure it's not current.


----------



## cutra

My little Audio Art EQ.
Had a ton of these and kept one for myself.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Dig those Kickers. Is the foam still good on them? C or F series?


----------



## cutra

SUX 2BU said:


> Dig those Kickers. Is the foam still good on them? C or F series?


They are the F series and there was no foam it was rubber surround. 
They are still great. 
I recently had the 8's in my car free air and the just rocked. 
I actually just sold the 12's for more than I had paid for them back in 90.
My wife told me not to sell them and I think I should have listened to her. 
Oh well such is life.


----------



## benny

Hey Cutra, Im only an hour and a half away, and I WILL PERFORM MENIAL LABOUR FOR CAR AUDIO GEAR


----------



## imjustjason

benny said:


> Hey Cutra, Im only an hour and a half away, and I WILL PERFORM MENIAL LABOUR FOR CAR AUDIO GEAR


How far are you from Nashville? I have all kinds of menial labor that needs to be done and all kinds of car audio gear!!


----------



## cutra

Here are some of my Zapco's.


----------



## larryboy2911

Catman said:


> This is just a start I have found MUCH more of this era Nak car audio since these pix were taken. I also have a pretty good stash of Soundstream amps. I haven't started on my vintage a/d/s. This doesn't include a couple of closets full of old school Nak home gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *>^..^<*


I used to have a pair of those Kevlar Focal Tweets! Man, I really wish I could find them. Does anyone know what the model number was on those? I want to say something 120's. I wish I could find those again...


----------



## syd-monster

...bump for my fav thread on the net! I'm sure I've said that before on this thread too!


----------



## Luke352

ARH said:


> Oh, well. Too bad I just threw these in the garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :jester:





06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> Crap, I would have paid for shipping plus given you $20 per amp as a handling fee. If you retrieve them from the garbage, I may still be compelled to give you as much as $10 per amp, depending on how bad they smell!





imjustjason said:


> I think Chris is trying to cheat you at $10 per, I would gladly give you $25 each for them.



I have two DR's a 505 and a 514, one day I'll buy a 510 aswell.
I paid a whopping $25 on ebay for my 505 and it is almost mint, it has a ding on one of the fins but it's on the underside of the fin so you can't really see it. My best and luckiest purchase ever!


----------



## cutra

Here are a couple more I just got last month locally.


----------



## cutra

Here is one I had for only a month and some guy made a great offer so I sold it. 
I mean who's got the space or the power to run this monster hehe...


----------



## cutra

Here are the HiFonics VIII amps I had most brand new in boxes yet sold them all. 
Never really liked this run of HiFonics.


----------



## TXwrxWagon

cutra said:


> Here is a brand new Alpine I have in box with everything.
> Almost sold it last month but chickened out.



Ah! the Bane of all Alpine Dealer's existence from 1996-2001 or so... the single most warrantied product I ever sold for Alpine...

It was human nature... every time the sled moved SOMEONE always had to grab at it... which burned up the delicate mechanism. Like the guy said... in Mustangs & Camaros, heck any car with a floor shift & a low mounted radio location.. bam... or in a 5-speed Mustang... never failed, you were street racing & ready to shift form 2-3rd as the CD was changing... crash...

Surprisingly good sounding units... just delicate as a fresh flower in a Hurricane..

Rob


----------



## imjustjason

cutra said:


>


Cube shelfs. Hmmmm.... I noticed TomTom has those too. I may change my amp shelves to cubes, I like the stacking ability.

Killer stuff Leo!!


----------



## cutra

imjustjason said:


> Cube shelfs. Hmmmm.... I noticed TomTom has those too. I may change my amp shelves to cubes, I like the stacking ability.
> 
> Killer stuff Leo!!


THanks buddy, 
don't be fooled I line each amp between each other not to scratch it. 
The cubes came with the house in the basement. It's about 10 feet wide by 7feet high. Good for storing stuff. I dont' know where they got from but it does help. My section is getting smaller and smaller. The kids stuff is taking me over. Once I do an extension to the house I'm going to build a huge room dedicated to my car audio. Heck it's my house!!! LOL.


----------



## imjustjason

cutra said:


> THanks buddy,
> don't be fooled I line each amp between each other not to scratch it.
> The cubes came with the house in the basement. It's about 10 feet wide by 7feet high. Good for storing stuff. I dont' know where they got from but it does help. My section is getting smaller and smaller. The kids stuff is taking me over. Once I do an extension to the house I'm going to build a huge room dedicated to my car audio. Heck it's my house!!! LOL.


I've got plenty of room, I just have most everything spread out in two dimensions. Stacking 5 hcca's would take up the same room as one does now! I only stack something now if the one on the bottom is still in the box.


----------



## SUX 2BU

That in-dash 3CD Alpine isn't the first one in that series. A friend of mine bought a 1st-gen one brand new back in like 1992 I think. Fair bit of money for a high school kid. It was quite the novelty to watch it do it's thing but man was it slow. He put it in his 91 Z28 too but it was an auto so it didn't seem to be a clearance problem that I can recall.

Cutra, if you ever feel like selling those F8's, just hit me up on CCA.


----------



## Catman

larryboy2911 said:


> I used to have a pair of those Kevlar Focal Tweets! Man, I really wish I could find them. Does anyone know what the model number was on those? I want to say something 120's. I wish I could find those again...


The common ones were T120K ...the ones I have are the (supposedly) rare T122K's ....IIRC the FS is 412hz. I have found 2 more sets ...and they are the only ones I have ever seen. I do find some mention of them on the net ...but most sites are in French.

>^..^<


----------



## ctrhenry

well, i found one, it looks like it went 3 days with Chris Brown. I have not decided if I will keep it or send it back to Oklahoma. It would be a serious rehab project

the boardis burnt at one of the fets, 


anyway here are the pictures.


----------



## ctrhenry

more pictures


----------



## chad

I don't see the flame-age. It looks totally repairable.


----------



## ctrhenry

i will post a few better pics latter on after i get the other cover off. 

it has been worked on. I would not mind spending money to have it gone through and made reliable, but the board is burnt into the fibreglass.

I will start a dedicated thread about it.


I emailed coustic for spare parts prices.......... 

i bet hey are laughing all over the office


----------



## SUX 2BU

AMP-560 sweet. It looks just a little rougher than the one my brother has kicking around lol Guess not too many of those were treated nicely.


I picked myself up another Alpine 3523 amp yesterday. That makes 2 of those (40x2, smallest of that series), 3 3525's (60x2, middle size) and 3 3539 (150x2, biggest of the bunch). The styling of them is just classic late 80's Alpine. Love it.


----------



## slvrtsunami

SUX 2BU said:


> AMP-560 sweet. It looks just a little rougher than the one my brother has kicking around lol Guess not too many of those were treated nicely.
> 
> 
> I picked myself up another Alpine 3523 amp yesterday. That makes 2 of those (40x2, smallest of that series), 3 3525's (60x2, middle size) and 3 3539 (150x2, biggest of the bunch). The styling of them is just classic late 80's Alpine. Love it.


 
is the 3539 the predecessor to the 3544? I had a 3543 and a 3544 at one time...damn ggod sounding setup for its time. The 3543 was running at practically 1.5 ohm stereo, became a nice space heater!


----------



## SUX 2BU

Yep 3539 was the predecessor to the 3544. Pretty darn small amp for 150x2 RMS of Class AB power and 80's technology. All of the 3523/3525/3539 series amps were small for their output, even compared to amps of today. But throw off lots of heat, oh yes. I know that series of amps you had were great heaters, especially the 4 channels like the 3554. That amp could go into thermal just from sitting idleing on a demo board for the day.

I was planning to run 3 of the '39's and my two 3545's in my system I'm building but I think I'll be picking up another 3545 so then I may just run 2 of the '39s. I might just run all 3 though. The amp rack will definitely be fan cooled!


----------



## PPI_GUY

Nothing special but, something I found while looking thru my old stuff.
A Sherwood XC-6420P still brand new w/original box, manufactured date July, 1991...


----------



## PPI_GUY

"Guts" shot of one of my MTX Terminator MTA 225's. Identical to a PPI Pro Mos 25. Everytime I think I want to sell my Terminators, I thankfully decide against it.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Didn't know that they were the same as a ProMos. Very interesting. That Sherwood looks an awfully lot like a Sony CD unit of the day too.


----------



## ARH

PPI_GUY said:


> OK guys...what is this?...
> 
> OLD SCHOOL HELLA-BEAT 400 WATTS MADE IN USA GOOD CONDI - eBay (item 200338475469 end time May-10-09 13:40:57 PDT)
> 
> ...looks kinda like an old Hifonics heatsink or possibly an Ultimate? Hella-Beat...has to have been made by some major amp manufacturer.


"HellaBeat", now there's a real baller's amplifier, ya dig?


----------



## tomtomjr

imjustjason said:


> Cube shelfs. Hmmmm.... I noticed TomTom has those too. I may change my amp shelves to cubes, I like the stacking ability.
> 
> Killer stuff Leo!!


Leo has some neat stuff. Nice Z300's. Didn't know you had those. 

I just use walls, shelves, desk, tables, floor, ect. No cubes here. Probably a good idea though. I have a few amp stacks on the floor I can't figure out where to put yet. Running out of room for sure. Just have to stack them gently with a layer of cardboard between them.

Got in a lot of neat old-school gear this week. Will get pics up soon.


----------



## imjustjason

Let’s do some speakers.

Boston Acoustics 763 3-way component set, 1989. IMHO the best 3-way separates made.









Boston Acoustics 761 2-way 6.5” comp’s, 1987.









Boston Acoustics 851 2-way 5.25” comp’s 1989.









Boston Acoustics 741 2-way 4” comp’s 1989. BNIB









Infinity CS-2K Kappa Reference Standard 3-way components, 1989.









Infinity 693 MKii – Reference Standard 6x9’s, 1990.









Infinity 80F – Uniplane 8” Midbass – 1 ½” thin, 1998.


----------



## imjustjason

Polk MM220 – Mobile Monitor Series Mid / Tweeter pod.









Blues – Stillwater days Kicker spinoff. Early 90’s.









Kicker – C-10 – OG Stitched Surround 10”s.









Impact – MD1004 – 4 ohm 10”, AI Research, intended for small boxes.









Rockford Fosgate Symmetry EPX-2 – with 28-band EQ and DSP cards.


----------



## guitarsail

Dude...nice...Have I seen those ifinity's with the ribbon? And somebody set up a nice little picture taking setup there. You are bored arentcha...

oh oh how do those MM220's sound? They look great too..


----------



## circa40

I have seen the EMIT tweets in a long, long time, thanks Jason!

I wish I had a chance to try out the uniplanes back then


----------



## 240sxguy

I have Emits in my RSII home speakers.. god I love those things! This thread rules. 

I am currently using a hifonics neptune GenX amp... killer beast of an amp. Ill get pictures one of these days.

Evan


----------



## imjustjason

tomtomjr said:


> I just use walls, shelves, desk, tables, floor, ect. *No cubes here*. Probably a good idea though. I have a few amp stacks on the floor I can't figure out where to put yet. Running out of room for sure. Just have to stack them gently with a layer of cardboard between them.


I thought this was one of your stuff.


----------



## headshok

240sxguy said:


> I have Emits in my RSII home speakers.. god I love those things! This thread rules.
> 
> I am currently using a hifonics neptune GenX amp... killer beast of an amp. Ill get pictures one of these days.
> 
> Evan


yo man

just a question abt the infinity emits tweets,

how much power can they handle?

i can get my hands on a pair of the old sch infinity emits, i have an audioart 100hc, cousin told me that these tweets will die off more than 50 watts, and i really wanna give these tweets a try ( currently on esotars, hungry buggers)


thanks in advance guys

cheers!


----------



## 240sxguy

Emits are very fragile and sensitive to crossover settings. If you burn one (not uncommon) by driving the amp into clipping they are dead for good! They should work fine, just be careful with them. 

Evan


----------



## headshok

240sxguy said:


> Emits are very fragile and sensitive to crossover settings. If you burn one (not uncommon) by driving the amp into clipping they are dead for good! They should work fine, just be careful with them.
> 
> Evan


dam! 

thanks again man!

will be my first time with them ribbons, and these are pretty rare gems.. haha

will be running them off my old h900 processor, whats the lowest freq would you recommend?

my cousin has 2 pairs and prob will be handing them down to me.. haha... just like his esotars.... love them esotars too man! 

anyway, thanks in advance.

cheers!


----------



## 240sxguy

You may want to start a different post. I am assuming that the car emits are very similar to the home units when I say what I said... I don't know a whole lot about xover choice. 

I wish i had a pair for my car! I do love the sound of them.

Best of luck.

Evan


----------



## headshok

240sxguy said:


> You may want to start a different post. I am assuming that the car emits are very similar to the home units when I say what I said... I don't know a whole lot about xover choice.
> 
> I wish i had a pair for my car! I do love the sound of them.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> Evan


thanks again man!

will get some nice pics of them soon!

cheers man!


----------



## tomtomjr

imjustjason said:


> I thought this was one of your stuff.


It is mine... Forgot about those. I used that shelf setup for audio for about a year. Now it has RF(radio-frequency) components in it. Moved those pieces onto shelves in stacks. I see now where the cube came from.

Love those MM Polk's. Super sounding tweeter setup. I want em'...


----------



## diaftia

Looks like I am going to have to go dig up my old Hi-Fonics amp and take a picture of it.


----------



## diaftia

diaftia said:


> Looks like I am going to have to go dig up my old Hi-Fonics amp and take a picture of it.


Here it is... its sideways... but its a pic.


----------



## tomtomjr

Newest additions. Two more LP EQ1's, Two 5002's, and another 952. Have another 5002 coming in soon... Then I picked up a tiny RTA...


----------



## HondAudio

imjustjason said:


> Polk MM220 – Mobile Monitor Series Mid / Tweeter pod.


These are FANTASTIC! Look at them! Compact, lightweight, self-contained, and identical on both sides. These are perfect for experimentation before you put them in a permanent mounting location.

I can't seem to find these on the net. What's the exact model name and number?


----------



## imjustjason

HondAudio said:


> These are FANTASTIC! Look at them! Compact, lightweight, self-contained, and identical on both sides. These are perfect for experimentation before you put them in a permanent mounting location.
> 
> I can't seem to find these on the net. What's the exact model name and number?


Whoooops!! I can't type. They are MM2200's... 

MM2200 Tweeter from Polk Audio

I've seen them called MM2001 before as well, but these are MM2200, say's so on the box.

Specs:
Polymer laminate midrange, polymer dome tweeter, ferro-fliud cooled tweeter, power handling 75w max, FR 750-20,000Hz, send 92db 1w/1m, 4 ohms, surface mounting depth 1".


----------



## imjustjason

Let’s kick a little NON audio for a minute.

VSE Security Systems. 3 Quantums w/ 10 function expanders, 3 Derringer II’s, 6 AWACS modules. Loved them… wish they were still in business.









Whistler 5000SE, the first remote radar detector I remember seeing from someone other than K40. The controller could be run off of a 9V battery!!


----------



## imjustjason

How about a couple of head units and a little processing.

OK… now this is OLD SKEWL!! Marantz KAR-400 cassette deck.









Coustic & Concord, the Coustic has an AUX-in.









Denon equipment from 1993. My favorite CD player of all time! 









A good ole Fosgate OEQ-1 and a PPI OMX-432, 4-way x-over!









A few pieces of Orion accessories. 500PMQ, LED output meter, Phantom Power Supply.


----------



## imjustjason

And finally everyone’s favorites… AMPS!!

All four of the good generations of Orion HCCA-225’s.









More HCCA goodness.









Some later Orion.









Odd and end Orions.









LP’s. NEXT!









Phoenix MS's in gray.









US Amps. Barney never looked so good.









Cadence Sweet Poisons. Something from Mr. Mantz.









A little Adcom.









Truly old school Yamaha and Denon, both from the 80’s.


----------



## Morts

Nice collection there I had a Yamaha 3 way crossover I used to use and loved it. I have not seen much Yamaha equipment lately.


----------



## benny

You will have another 9770 coming soon, Jason. I'm terribly sorry I haven't gotten it out earlier! I apologize profusely!


----------



## imjustjason

benny said:


> You will have another 9770 coming soon, Jason. I'm terribly sorry I haven't gotten it out earlier! I apologize profusely!


No worries Ben, just when you can, I'm fine as long as I know it's coming someday, and I am pretty sure it is. No need to apologize.


----------



## slvrtsunami

OMG!! this gets better and better. I HAVE to dig up some of my older setups. I can go down the pictures and say, I used to have that one and 'oh, I remember those!!' nice to see some things are still valued and reveered.

Thanks to all who took the time to post their pics.


----------



## tomtomjr

imjustjason said:


> Whoooops!! I can't type. They are MM2200's...
> 
> MM2200 Tweeter from Polk Audio
> 
> I've seen them called MM2001 before as well, but these are MM2200, say's so on the box.
> 
> Specs:
> Polymer laminate midrange, polymer dome tweeter, ferro-fliud cooled tweeter, power handling 75w max, FR 750-20,000Hz, send 92db 1w/1m, 4 ohms, surface mounting depth 1".


There was a set that retailed for $99 and a set for $299. Top 5 alltime tweeter IMO. Good stuff! Audiovox even copied these. Love those teardrops...


----------



## TREETOP




----------



## ClinesSelect

USD 15 Pro B in both 4 ohm and 8 ohm. Two without logos and one with logo and ribbed cone. USD waveguides B series. 






















Dwarfed by a JBL GTi 18.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Man, USD stuff still in the box! Haven't seen those in awhile. 
Honestly, I think this thread should be manditory reading for any potential member of this site. Wow.


----------



## slvrtsunami

Quick does anyone know who USD sourced for their 15's?
I used to have two of them in my CRX (needless to say, no lowering springs necessary) 27 lbs. each. Man, I can go on and on....but I won't Tspence anyone.

Is that the 'roto mount' on the waveguides?


----------



## TREETOP

Not sure if I already posted these, very old Cerwin Vega 18" Strokers:


----------



## TXwrxWagon

imjustjason said:


> Let’s kick a little NON audio for a minute.
> 
> VSE Security Systems. 3 Quantums w/ 10 function expanders, 3 Derringer II’s, 6 AWACS modules. Loved them… wish they were still in business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whistler 5000SE, the first remote radar detector I remember seeing from someone other than K40. The controller could be run off of a 9V battery!!



YOU SIR SUCK!!!!!!!!!!! Quantums!!!!!!!!??????????!!!!!!!! with expanders.... we need to talk!!!!!

I was just telling my wife last night "if I could only find a Quantum or an Alpine 8080, the old school install would be period perfect"....

Damn!

Rob


----------



## TXwrxWagon

SUX 2BU said:


> Didn't know that they were the same as a ProMos. Very interesting. That Sherwood looks an awfully lot like a Sony CD unit of the day too.


Blue thunder/Terminator 225/250 were identical to the Promos 25/50 of the same time... just different heat sinks.. I think the MTX's even had PPI on the circuit boards, been a while since I saw one open up close...

Also the MTX RTA series (silver with red graphics) were the exact same circuit board as the Square AM/M series PPI's of the day... one of the most over looked amps of the decade... if anyone finds some RTA series MTX amps... let me know.. lol

Rob


----------



## ClinesSelect

slvrtsunami said:


> Quick does anyone know who USD sourced for their 15's?
> I used to have two of them in my CRX (needless to say, no lowering springs necessary) 27 lbs. each. Man, I can go on and on....but I won't Tspence anyone.
> 
> Is that the 'roto mount' on the waveguides?


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio/58430-who-made-usd-audio-15-pro-b.html


----------



## HondAudio

imjustjason said:


> Whoooops!! I can't type. They are MM2200's...
> 
> MM2200 Tweeter from Polk Audio
> 
> I've seen them called MM2001 before as well, but these are MM2200, say's so on the box.
> 
> Specs:
> Polymer laminate midrange, polymer dome tweeter, ferro-fliud cooled tweeter, power handling 75w max, FR 750-20,000Hz, send 92db 1w/1m, 4 ohms, surface mounting depth 1".


Does anybody have a set for sale? I'd like to buy a set to play around with.


----------



## n_olympios

TXwrxWagon said:


> I was just telling my wife last night "if I could only find a Quantum or an Alpine 8080, the old school install would be period perfect"....


Rob, I can get you a BNIB Alpine 8080 (yep that's right, it's been held as stock in Alpine's importer over here). Only trouble is, it won't be cheap.


----------



## imjustjason

TXwrxWagon said:


> YOU SIR SUCK!!!!!!!!!!! Quantums!!!!!!!!??????????!!!!!!!! with expanders.... we need to talk!!!!!
> 
> I was just telling my wife last night "if I could only find a Quantum or an Alpine 8080, the old school install would be period perfect"....
> 
> Damn!
> 
> Rob


I've got three of the Rob, surely I can let one go.



HondAudio said:


> Does anybody have a set for sale? I'd like to buy a set to play around with.



I had that very set for a sale a while back in a thread on this site. Would still sell.


----------



## PPI_GUY

TXwrxWagon said:


> Blue thunder/Terminator 225/250 were identical to the Promos 25/50 of the same time... just different heat sinks.. I think the MTX's even had PPI on the circuit boards, been a while since I saw one open up close...
> 
> Also the MTX RTA series (silver with red graphics) were the exact same circuit board as the Square AM/M series PPI's of the day... one of the most over looked amps of the decade... if anyone finds some RTA series MTX amps... let me know.. lol
> 
> Rob


I don't know about the Blue Thunder series but, the Terminator MTA series boards were in fact built by PPI. I have two 225's and two 250's and the 250's even have the same "lightning bolt" etched into the circuit board as the Pro Mos amps (or any PPI amp) have. 
My understanding was that the Blue Thunder series did not offer a high current line and thus the MTA series was outsourced from PPI. 
Not certain about the RTA line either, haven't looked inside one. But, it seems likely since PPI made boards for a variety of manufacturers (Pyramid, Special Edition, Crutchfield, etc) at the same time and since MTX was already sourcing the MTA series boards from them.

On a side note, I have always heard that the MTX BTA series were made by Orion. Anyone have any further info on that?


----------



## DAT

PPI_GUY said:


> I don't know about the Blue Thunder series but, the Terminator MTA series boards were in fact built by PPI. I have two 225's and two 250's and the 250's even have the same "lightning bolt" etched into the circuit board as the Pro Mos amps (or any PPI amp) have.


100% Correct all my Terminator amps in Red or White ( special Edition ) were built by PPI say boards as Pro Mos Series


----------



## PPI_GUY

DAT said:


> 100% Correct all my Terminator amps in Red or White ( special Edition ) were built by PPI say boards as Pro Mos Series


DAT, any chance of seeing some pics of your MTX amps?
Or any other old school stuff you may have?
Going by your signature, you should have plenty to show us!


----------



## circa40

What's left of my humble PG processor collection. These will not see the day of light for a long time since they are going off to storage tomorrow.


----------



## circa40

A few of my MPS/MS amps (still looking for MPS2220 to complete the collection). These are all I have left 




















MS275/250 and MPS2240/2220 fan shroud



















MS2250 w/ shroud


----------



## imjustjason

Vin, what are you going to do with the ones Zed messed up? I don't see them in the pics, I don't think.


----------



## circa40

(NIB) M50 and M100 fan shrouds









MS475










MS2125









MS250


----------



## circa40

MS1kta on the wall...



















Some of the build pics:


----------



## circa40

*NIB Bandit*


----------



## circa40

*Outlaw*












*Quite possibly the rarest M amp out there? If not, its likely the rarest Route 66 out there.

The story goes that the owner who I bought it from had PG custom build him this route 66 for competition purposes. Supposedly it was built from scratch - not rework. I makes sense since all of the crossover points on the board has never seen solder. 

The amp was used for only one competition season. The owner opted to "upgrade" to the ZX series when they came out. 

This amp is easily 9.9/10 condition 

Differences between my 66 and other 66s:

Bypassed crossovers
A pair of the M44 section is beefed up to make 200 wrms mono. 
Both boards are not linked to each other except for the single case. Other 66s are linked internally by their crossovers. 
RCA input for the M25 section. *


----------



## TXwrxWagon

PPI_GUY said:


> I don't know about the Blue Thunder series but, the Terminator MTA series boards were in fact built by PPI. I have two 225's and two 250's and the 250's even have the same "lightning bolt" etched into the circuit board as the Pro Mos amps (or any PPI amp) have.
> My understanding was that the Blue Thunder series did not offer a high current line and thus the MTA series was outsourced from PPI.
> Not certain about the RTA line either, haven't looked inside one. But, it seems likely since PPI made boards for a variety of manufacturers (Pyramid, Special Edition, Crutchfield, etc) at the same time and since MTX was already sourcing the MTA series boards from them.
> 
> On a side note, I have always heard that the MTX BTA series were made by Orion. Anyone have any further info on that?


The the very first amps I believe were the Blue Thunder's (BTA's) in the same heat sinks as the terminators. Just anodized blue with different script obviously. these are featured in a T-bird in CA&E/CSR, it was MTX's demo car around 1989-ish.. I would have to dig out the article. Amp guts doesn't have one on their site. But its possible Orion built the boards. 1990 was the intro of the MTA's.

The problem with MTX has always been they recycle old (aka GOOD) product names into crap Big-Box **** product later.

The RTA's I am talking about are 1991-1992ish. Large amps, no high current, although they could safely run 2ohm mono. I haven't seen one in 15+ years.

I had the RTA450, RTA2100, & an RTA225. Its times like this I wish I still had all my old sales literature files. I'd scan them in a heartbeat.

Rob


----------



## circa40




----------



## circa40

imjustjason said:


> Vin, what are you going to do with the ones Zed messed up? I don't see them in the pics, I don't think.


The 2125 and 475 are in my car at the moment. 
The 2250 is currently at my tech for repair to undue Zeds work and fix the blowing fuse issue.


----------



## circa40

Wiring and accessories....All PG of course 















































Pretty much everything is brand new


----------



## PPI_GUY

TXwrxWagon said:


> The the very first amps I believe were the Blue Thunder's (BTA's) in the same heat sinks as the terminators. Just anodized blue with different script obviously. these are featured in a T-bird in CA&E/CSR, it was MTX's demo car around 1989-ish.. I would have to dig out the article. Amp guts doesn't have one on their site. But its possible Orion built the boards. 1990 was the intro of the MTA's.
> 
> The problem with MTX has always been they recycle old (aka GOOD) product names into crap Big-Box **** product later.
> 
> The RTA's I am talking about are 1991-1992ish. Large amps, no high current, although they could safely run 2ohm mono. I haven't seen one in 15+ years.
> 
> I had the RTA450, RTA2100, & an RTA225. Its times like this I wish I still had all my old sales literature files. I'd scan them in a heartbeat.
> 
> Rob


I found the BTA 2100 listed on AmpGuts and whoever posted it there seems to think the board was built by Orion too...
MTX Blue Thunder BTA 2100

There is also a RT Pro450 listed but, it may not be the series you are referring to. Internals don't resemble any PPI stuff I am familiar with.
I also know MTX finally got into the "cheater" amp game with their Thunder 225HO's. I think they made around 400 watts @ 1 ohm mono but, were a bit tempermental. Occasionally one will pop up on Fleabay.

Good stuff.


----------



## ctrhenry

just sold a bta 2100 on ebay.

its not the same as the bta 225 or 250


----------



## kenjinakamura

OMG. This thread inspired me to plug my SS continuum back into the car. It still sounds fabulous! The highs are absolutely smooth and powerful... they don't make amps like they used to...


----------



## wpc

wow those amps are nice.


----------



## Mooble

Here's the newest addition to my collection: the a/d/s/ px/a

This is without a doubt the most complicated amp I have ever seen and one of the most complicated ever made. That will make repairing it that much harder too.  I did find an empty fuse holder though--if only it could be that simple. 

The chassis is simply amazing, but the internal layout and construction is nowhere near the quality of a Tru Copper series, even though the px/a retailed for twice the price back in 1999. 

The px/a is credited as being one of the final straws that broke the back of a/d/s/. It was just too expensive to develop and there wasn't a market for an almost $5k amp.




























Here's the heart of the processing: 32 bit AD SHARC DSP processor:


----------



## ex_2009

do you anything with 5 channel amp?

Let me know or PM me 

tks


----------



## jspec_jdm

I gatta say, those old school PG amps are the shyt!


----------



## TREETOP

DA6 line driver/splitter, one set of inputs and 6 sets of outputs:


----------



## HondAudio

_lllllLLLLLANZARRRRR_


----------



## syd-monster

arhhhh, this threas is killing me softly*...
I can't handle it, every time i log onto this thread i find myself trawling ebay!
















*some one should write a song about that one day.


----------



## haakono

Do old (school) car audio MAGAZINES apply? 





































These are scandinavian - from the mid/late nineties










And a couple of old ads for you Linear Power fans


----------



## Mooble

^^^^

Reader service cards. HA! I remember those. :laugh:

Several of those covers are very familiar.


----------



## HondAudio

haakono said:


> Do old (school) car audio MAGAZINES apply?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are scandinavian - from the mid/late nineties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a couple of old ads for you Linear Power fans


Oh man, I had so many of those CA&Es


----------



## GSlider

WTS said:


>


O Man! You are seriously killin' me here! Im an OS Orion NUT! I wish I had the money to collect stuff like those R's you have. I love the Divinci also.


----------



## GSlider

haakono said:


> Do old (school) car audio MAGAZINES apply?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are scandinavian - from the mid/late nineties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a couple of old ads for you Linear Power fans


AS&S was my all time favorite caraudio mag. I read that religously. It sucks they did away with it.


----------



## GSlider

WTS said:


> ALMOST FORGOT....ORION XTR PRO 2400


Only thing I can say when seeing this amp is BOING!


----------



## DAT

GSlider said:


> AS&S was my all time favorite caraudio mag. I read that religously. It sucks they did away with it.


Man I hate myself now I threw away like 8-10 years of Car Audio & A.S.&S. mags.


----------



## tomtomjr

Here are a few more rarities. 
Petras "Mr.Q" . Funny how they call it a "boom knob", ect. We sold lots of Petras and I don't remember these. Then the Soundstream HU. I have a pair of them.


----------



## HondAudio

Autosound & Security had some interesting cars in it, but its editorial standards weren't very good. I always noticed a ton of spelling and grammatical errors :\


----------



## F1Audio

Petras....I remember that name.....they made mostly processors, yeah? I had 4 or 5 years of CA&E...threw them out....bummer.


----------



## tomtomjr

F1Audio said:


> Petras....I remember that name.....they made mostly processors, yeah? I had 4 or 5 years of CA&E...threw them out....bummer.


No, they mainly made speakers. Sold a lot of Petras subs back then. This is the only processor I have ever seen by Petras. The more I think about it, I vaguely remember it in a brochure from back then. Petras was the main speaker company for Dallas shops in the late 80's to early 90's. They were located right outside of Dallas in Arlington.


----------



## PPI_GUY

I remember seeing Petras, Savard, Collins, G&S, Godfather, etc. around here back in the day but, most had Kicker, Orion and a very few ran Oz stuff. 
I ran a couple of these at one point back then...


----------



## bbhelberg

GSlider said:


> Only thing I can say when seeing this amp is BOING!


agreed


----------



## joshyd

Awesome thread! Brings back sooo many memories! I still have three Orion 225HCCA amps going on 15 years old still running strong.


----------



## Lil Big Mec

I joined up here just because of this thread! lol. I guess I'm a little older than I though! I don't have a lot of old school stuff, but I have a bit. I have a pair of Phoenix Gold ZX350v2, 1 in white and 1 in black. Love them! Also have 3 SoundStream Exact 10s. Have a near mint Coustic AMP460x, an XM3e, and an XM1e. I also have a brand new set of Kef Q160 Uni-Q components. I have a mint CDE-7830 in my daily driver and a new CDE-7827 which I just installed in my dad's Dodge pickup. I also have a couple new Image Dynamics IDQ12 V2D2 subs, although I'm not sure how old school they actually are.


----------



## HondAudio

Lil Big Mec said:


> I joined up here just because of this thread! lol. I guess I'm a little older than I though! I don't have a lot of old school stuff, but I have a bit. I have a pair of Phoenix Gold ZX350v2, 1 in white and 1 in black. Love them! Also have 3 SoundStream Exact 10s. Have a near mint Coustic AMP460x, an XM3e, and an XM1e. I also have a brand new set of Kef Q160 Uni-Q components. I have a mint CDE-7830 in my daily driver and a new CDE-7827 which I just installed in my dad's Dodge pickup. I also have a couple new Image Dynamics IDQ12 V2D2 subs, although I'm not sure how old school they actually are.


How much - hypothetically - would you want for those KEFs?


----------



## Catman

Lets see how "old school" everyone is. Does anyone remember when Concord was 'high end'?

>^..^<


----------



## imjustjason

Do you mean like the top of the line HPL-550 or even the HPL-540 DIN size Concords? Did you know the Westport Labs decks were also Concords? I've still got a Concord in the pile of HU's somewhere.


----------



## chad

Catman said:


> Lets see how "old school" everyone is. Does anyone remember when Concord was 'high end'?
> 
> >^..^<


Oh hell yeah, I remember an all concord rig in a dodge ram when i was a kid, it sounded GREAT! Shaft style bitches!


----------



## ChrisB

Here is my latest contribution to keeping this thread going:


----------



## imjustjason

Chris man I was glad to see those 225's go to a respectable home. That was a killer deal. They look to be in really good shape.


----------



## PPI_GUY

More old school goodness, a PPI Pro Mos 50 that I recently picked up...



...more to come later.


----------



## ChrisB

imjustjason said:


> Chris man I was glad to see those 225's go to a respectable home. That was a killer deal. They look to be in really good shape.


They are in great shape. Kind of a shame they will be used in a stealth install.


----------



## ReloadedSS

haakono said:


> Do old (school) car audio MAGAZINES apply?


A lot of those look familiar. One of these days I'm going to lay out all of my magazines and take a picture. Right now it's all in boxes in my closet next to my car audio stockpile. Laid out on the floor, it would easily spill out of my small home office/meditation room. I'll probably sell it all soon, though...it's taking up too much space.



GSlider said:


> AS&S was my all time favorite caraudio mag. I read that religously. It sucks they did away with it.


I liked AS&S as well, but it was my third favorite after CSR and CA&E. I think CSR started the slide downhill after they became Mobile Entertainment. AS&S started to slide for me after they started putting gals on the cover. Not that it wasn't welcome, but I really got it for the articles...



HondAudio said:


> Autosound & Security had some interesting cars in it, but its editorial standards weren't very good. I always noticed a ton of spelling and grammatical errors :\


As did I, got worse with the aforementioned change in cover photography.


----------



## Morts

Another Basement Find Old School Sony XM-2020 about the size of a wallet, I just remembered I had this when someone posted some other Old School Sonys in the Classifieds.


----------



## TREETOP

3 more siblings to the PQ20 I already have installed, just showed up today:


----------



## Bom

My Orion GS1000. Very beautiful and sound amazing. Very rare especially in this condition


----------



## Bom

And Nakamichi gears


----------



## Bom

Alpine DAC DA3900, rare item


----------



## Bom

This is not old school unit but it is one of the best amp I have owned. Luxman CM20000 top model.


----------



## Bom

Another great amps I owned. Audison HV Venti (together with Milbert BMA 235 and Brax x2400)


----------



## Lil Big Mec

HondAudio said:


> How much - hypothetically - would you want for those KEFs?


I lusted after them for so long, I finally paid around $500 for them just as Kef was getting out of car audio. I just couldn't bring myself to install them in one of my old turd vehicles. When I got nicer vehicles, I also got kids so the wife said no more stereo installs!:mean: I honestly don't think I will ever part with them...I may use them in my Mustang one of these days.


----------



## HondAudio

Lil Big Mec said:


> I lusted after them for so long, I finally paid around $500 for them just as Kef was getting out of car audio. I just couldn't bring myself to install them in one of my old turd vehicles. When I got nicer vehicles, I also got kids so the wife said no more stereo installs!:mean: I honestly don't think I will ever part with them...I may use them in my Mustang one of these days.


Put them in some enclosures and use them as computer speakers or something for now... break 'em in.

You can probably guess how I got my username on here


----------



## Catman

Bom said:


> And Nakamichi gears


Nothing says "classic" like Nakamichi. 

Love to have one of those changers.

>^..^<


----------



## syd-monster

You have some nice gear Bom.



Bom said:


> Another great amps I owned. Audison HV Venti (together with Milbert BMA 235 and Brax x2400)


Interesting, can you tell me your impression of the Milbert?


----------



## Mooble

Bom said:


> This is not old school unit but it is one of the best amp I have owned. Luxman CM20000 top model.



Damn! That thing makes my Tru look small.


----------



## sublime_ac

you guys have some incredible gear sitting around.. amazing stuff, put it in some cars and bring it back to life!!!


----------



## syd-monster

Hey guys, I have been appreciating this thread for some time now!! I lorv it

I need help and thought this best thread to ask.

I'd like a copy of the manual for an Alpine 5309S that I recently aquired. If someone has a photocopy to email or a link to a download. (google was no help) Thank you.

Oh, and thanks to all the gang sharing pics and stories of their old treasures!


----------



## andy600rr

^^^ Do you need the full manual or just wiring codes??

I've probably got the codes in an Alpine Product Technical manual at home.


----------



## Catman

sublime_ac said:


> you guys have some incredible gear sitting around.. amazing stuff, put it in some cars and bring it back to life!!!


If I put it in a car some punk assed kid might steal it and sell it for money to buy dope. Then it will probably not end up with someone that will appreciate it. (sounds like I have a museum) 

>^..^<


----------



## n_olympios

Bom said:


> Alpine DAC DA3900, rare item


I'm jealous. :blush: I nearly bought one in pristine condition last year. I'll mail the guy, see if he still has it.


----------



## GSlider

joshyd said:


> Awesome thread! Brings back sooo many memories! I still have three Orion 225HCCA amps going on 15 years old still running strong.


Just goes to show they don't build em' like they used to. Im seriously considering grabbing a couple off of ebay for my next setup (Orion amps) just because you can find so many BNIB.


----------



## syd-monster

andy600rr said:


> ^^^ Do you need the full manual or just wiring codes??
> 
> I've probably got the codes in an Alpine Product Technical manual at home.


Thanks Andy! Yes wiring codes would be great (for now). Google's been no help with a full manual.
But if you could get me the wiring code that would be great. Cheers.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Well, I didn't need another one but, I picked this up recently...



...MTX Terminator MTA 225 in white. 
I now have 5 Terminators and would LOVE to work out a trade with someone for a PPI 2350DM in black...hint, hint!


----------



## rexxxlo

i wish i had some of this stuff. i gave about 5 big bins of car audio mags from 95-2001 away.

i got sick of moving them and opening one up then sitting down in the middle of a pile of mags then not having the ability to finish any projects except read magazines.

ahh the good times

i have a couple cv xldvc 12" subs with the red surround and most of my other stuff i have done away with 

except i just picked up a pair of ss reference 3.0 amps hopefully get them installed before the summer ends


----------



## DAT

PPI_GUY said:


> Well, I didn't need another one but, I picked this up recently...
> 
> 
> 
> ...MTX Terminator MTA 225 in white.
> I now have 5 Terminators and would LOVE to work out a trade with someone for a PPI 2350DM in black...hint, hint!


Nice find, I loved those white versions, I had one of them and 2 Red ones when I did IASCA.


----------



## PPI_GUY

DAT said:


> Nice find, I loved those white versions, I had one of them and 2 Red ones when I did IASCA.


DAT, I would love to see some pics of your PPI and Orion HCCA collection sometime. I can't imagine having that many amps stashed at my house. I would have to sleep on top of 'em! I only have 35-40 and they are laying everywhere as it is!


----------



## ARH

PandaS10 said:


> i have a JBL GTQ400. i understand its from about 94, its a little beat up but it works...


Only old school JBL in the whole thread? 

How about the GTH400, what's the difference between the two?


----------



## normalicy

AUDIOMOBILE - ALTEC LANSING


OMG!!! I though I was the only person in the world that had that Altec crossover. Neat little piece. Don't have a bit of paperwork on it though. Had to figure it out trial & error like (combination active & passive crossover).


----------



## DAT

One school Rockford Fosgate Series 1 Sub... 8 ohm


----------



## soundlevel

some very nice looking amps out there


----------



## normalicy

DAT said:


> One school Rockford Fosgate Series 1 Sub... 8 ohm


One of the first boxes I ever built used these. They were pretty good.


----------



## avences

How delightful post!!!! oh nice memories...here you are some pics of my speakers

Altec Lansing ALS693

To me, the best sounding 6x9....





































Still have to take pics of my Alpine7618 (not so mint), Kenwood KAC-923 and Kenwood KGC-6042A


----------



## normalicy

OK, now for my contributions (in alphabetical order). I tried not to list anything that's already in the thread (which pretty much removed Soundstream, Rockford, & Phoenix Gold stuff). I've also got a bunch of I don't have pictures of. Thought this stuff would be a nice mix.

I know that this isn't high end or anything, but these are BOSS's first amps & I remember them well from when I first started installing. Always loved the tubes on the ends.









I remember Crossfire just starting up. They were the new competition brand. Then they kinda just fell out of as quickly as they came in.









Super early Kicker amp. Ha, I remember when they only made speakers.









Didn't see this Soundstream in the post & you just can't ignore the beauty of the polished finish.












I've got more amps, but not with pictures, so I'll move on to speakers & signal processors.

I remember when OZ Audio took the world by storm. Went from no name to big name overnight. Sadly, it looks like they went out of business a year or so ago.









IMO, one of the most elegant subwoofers ever made (Boston Acoustics Pro series)









This radio was one of my first. I remember how amazing it was to listen to a CD in the car... without it skipping. I also loved the Amber/Green light changing.









One of the best value crossovers ever made. Introduced many people to the wonders of active crossovers









Wonderful subs, it makes me sad that I sold them









Wonderful subs. No one expected Orion to come out with such competive subs at the time when they only made amps (exact opposite of Kicker).


----------



## gex90

I really like that Boston Pro sub. Had 2 of them (10.5LF) in my car connected to a PPI 2150AM. Loved the sound from that system.


----------



## TREETOP

How about four 19 year old amps *currently installed and running*?









(ok only 3 are hooked up, but they all work)


----------



## PPI_GUY

I still have one of those Crossfire 202's new in the box along with a couple smaller 142's (I think). Never have hooked them up. Might try 'em in a Chevelle SS I take to local cruise-in's and shows.
I had a set of 10" OZ sub's and you are completely right, that company came out of nowhere didn't it? Mineral filled cones. I don't remember the specs but, they had to be highly sensitive. I only had 200 watts running two subs and they were plenty loud and accurate.
Those Orion XTR's were all the rage for awhile too. Especially when DVC's became available. A very good SQL sub I thought.
You are completely right on the XM-3 as well. Best deal ever on a inexpensive way to go active. Small footprint and a nice quiet design. Wonder how many thousands of those were sold?
Your final pic: you can always tell a true audio-head. We'll sacrifice comfort, convenience and practicality for great sound everytime! LOL!
Great stuff!


----------



## normalicy

Thanks for the comments. I wouldn't know where to begin on the comments for others on this thread. For a while there, I was wondering if I were the only one who still loved car audio when quality counted.


----------



## F1Audio

I guess I do have something to put in here. I got this thing a few years ago on a whim...paid like $30 for it. I plan on putting it in the largish recommended 1.75 cube sealed box for it and running it in the VW to see what it can do.  Its a 1st gen. ID12. Not sure if it is 4 or 8 ohms. Not even sure how old it is exactly. Oh well....as long as it sounds good.


----------



## HondAudio

Somebody just needs to bust out some Cerwin-Vega Strokers and a Phoenix Gold Cyclone


----------



## normalicy

HondAudio said:


> Somebody just needs to bust out some Cerwin-Vega Strokers and a Phoenix Gold Cyclone


Actually, both are already in this thread. Both were iconic in their own right & sadly, the cyclone had so much potential, but was dropped.


----------



## starboy869

I have to get my hands on a stroker. . No serious a cerwin kind.


----------



## syd-monster

Awesome! ADS powerplates put to work! Nice and the PPI xv at work too! nice!!! too nice. Im still loving this thread, all of it.


----------



## TXwrxWagon

PPI_GUY said:


> Well, I didn't need another one but, I picked this up recently...
> 
> 
> 
> ...MTX Terminator MTA 225 in white.
> I now have 5 Terminators and would LOVE to work out a trade with someone for a PPI 2350DM in black...hint, hint!



DUDE! where do you find all these things!!!!????!!!!

I really want to find a BTA & MTA set 225& 250's... 
Rob


----------



## daroccot

I'd love to show you guys my RF Power 650 Mosfet with chrome shroud, sadly it was ripped off about 13 years ago... I had the chrome off at the time but tossed it out a couple years ago, it was just too painfull to look at... Then last year to my stupid giddy excitement I found a RF Power 300 at a "Liquidation World" store of all places, I snagged it for fifty bucks! I'll post a pick when I get a chance. 

Jason


----------



## SUX 2BU

imjustjason said:


> Polk MM220 – Mobile Monitor Series Mid /
> Blues – Stillwater days Kicker spinoff. Early 90’s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kicker – C-10 – OG Stitched Surround 10”s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I have 2 of those Blues 10's right now in my car in a pre-fab sealed box  Bought them off Craigslist along with a very nice condition Alpine 3539 150x2 amp for $150. Looks like it was all bought new as a package and wired as such. They sound really nice and I feel fortunate to have found them.
> 
> That Kicker 10 is awesome. I loved that series and would like to find a pair of 15s.


----------



## daroccot

normalicy said:


> One of the first boxes I ever built used these. They were pretty good.


My third box (ca 1994) had a pair of RF Punch 15's in a 7cuft custom box in the back of my GTI, man those subs pounded!


----------



## ctrhenry

TXwrxWagon said:


> DUDE! where do you find all these things!!!!????!!!!
> 
> I really want to find a BTA & MTA set 225& 250's...
> Rob


ebay has a pair of mta 250 right now


----------



## PPI_GUY

All five of my MTX Terminators are for sale as well. I'll make someone a great package deal. I just have too many amps laying around in the way that will never use.
Of course, I will probably regret selling them...don't we always do that?


----------



## sunbrn

not quite old school, maybe mid-school


----------



## sunbrn

I believe this is old school though


----------



## tomtomjr

This is what old-school is to me. The 1980's...


----------



## Catman

tomtomjr ...thanks for those pix. Funny thing ...just the other day I was thinking about the first real external amp I remember owning was a Sanyo PA6100.

>^..^<


----------



## SUX 2BU

I'm still waiting for pics of a Hollywood Sound Labs multi-magnet 15" sub. Pretty darn sure it was a re-badged Focal.

That Petras Mr. Q is cool. I love the descriptions on top for what the knobs do.


----------



## mellowbob

Whew long thread! Surprised no one posted up their EQTs!


----------



## slvrtsunami

ask and ye shall receive!










Taken circa 1990, out of my old install.


----------



## SUX 2BU

EQT's were always so bloody expensive for what they were. How much did those cost you back then? Dig the old skool slide out drawer though


----------



## Mooble

slvrtsunami said:


> ask and ye shall receive!
> 
> Taken circa 1990, out of my old install.


CRX?

One of the first car audio systems I lusted after was a CRX. I remember the two 10" Nak subs that just happen to be for sale here: http://cgi.ebay.com/Old-School-NAKA...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1234|293:1|294:50 I think it had all Nak gear too.


----------



## slvrtsunami

SUX 2BU said:


> EQT's were always so bloody expensive for what they were. How much did those cost you back then? Dig the old skool slide out drawer though


Yep, they were pricey, but I used to work for a dealer so it wasnt an issue. I ended up switching to a DOD converted EQ later. The drawer that home depot built, motorized by Hirschmann.  



> CRX?
> 
> One of the first car audio systems I lusted after was a CRX. I remember the two 10" Nak subs that just happen to be for sale here: http://cgi.ebay.com/Old-School-NAKAM...3%3A1|294%3A50 I think it had all Nak gear too.


You sir are absolutley correct. the car was a white 1986 CRX, not an Si unfortunately. Looking back it was amazing just how much work went into the car, a little bit here and a little bit there. The car was pretty much swiss cheese by the time it was done. Man, I miss that car though, a lot of memories.


----------



## Lash

*Nuff' said!*


----------



## ctrhenry

SWEEEEEEETTTTT!!


----------



## Notloudenuf

Lash said:


> *Nuff' said!*


Can we have some more info? That was way before my time. :laugh:


----------



## imjustjason

Currently one for sale...

Pioneer KP-500 car stereo - old school with speedometer - eBay (item 330346015452 end time Jul-26-09 17:45:47 PDT)


----------



## Lash

That was my first car stereo, cassette deck and FM radio (AM was not cool back then). I think it had 8 watts a side pushing some Pioneer Coaxials.

The quick connect rails are still mounted (on top); they mated to another set of rails under the dash. When parked you'd slide it out and push it under the seat for security.

The unit rocked 3 cars and one apartment (RatShack AC adapter) in it's career, and as far as I know still works great (never ate a tape either).

Drums weren't synthetic back then, no sub needed.

Either my memory is flawed, or there's something about analog!


----------



## nirschl

TREETOP said:


> How about four 19 year old amps *currently installed and running*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ok only 3 are hooked up, but they all work)



I dig that! Very nice sir.


----------



## sunbrn

TREETOP said:


> How about four 19 year old amps *currently installed and running*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ok only 3 are hooked up, but they all work)


is it safe and wise to run the a/d/s amps stacked like this? I have 2 and it would be convenient if I did it this way.


----------



## TREETOP

sunbrn said:


> is it safe and wise to run the a/d/s amps stacked like this? I have 2 and it would be convenient if I did it this way.


I had them stilted up with about half an inch between them, and had no problems whatsoever hidden inside the center console. They never got past warm.

There is one downside to stacking them- The gains are on the top, between the heatsinks. Makes it a real bear to adjust them, especially since I was running them bridged so I had separate gain for left and right.

One PQ20 was bridged to my midbass drivers, one PQ20 was bridged to my midrange drivers, 4 channels of a PH15 were bridged to my tweeters, and the last 2 channels of the PH15 were running my rear fill. My subs run off another amp tucked away in back.

Here's a better stilt pic:









And with the console partially assembled, for reference:


----------



## Mooble

I take back everything I said about a/d/s/ amps being nice but low powered. Then again it makes a difference when you have four of them!!! 

When I finally get my px/a up and running it should put out somewhere around 1060 watts.


----------



## DaveRulz

Lash said:


> *Nuff' said!*


HA! That's what we're running in our boat! lol!


----------



## HondAudio

slvrtsunami said:


> ask and ye shall receive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken circa 1990, out of my old install.


Love the old-school carpeted drawer. Sooo stealthy


----------



## slvrtsunami

Thnks. Its funny how the older I get the more I remember those times, and realize just how special the times were. Eventhough to me, I was just living and working day by day. I am SOO tempted to find another CRX and kind of 'restore' it. It would be fun; but not right now.


----------



## DAT

Not really old school, but Sound Stream is releasing 20 of these to SS Team only. when the 20 are bought thats all folks 

Get your Pink on !

sure to be collector something...


----------



## PPI_GUY

Any of you ART series PPI fans ever seen a red ART amp? Far left.


----------



## DAT

nope, never had... thanks for the pic


----------



## slvrtsunami

PPI_GUY said:


> Any of you ART series PPI fans ever seen a red ART amp? Far left.


Is that a 'custom' paint and silkscreen? Looks interesting.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Mmmmmmmm! High current goodness. Voltage meter on the left?


----------



## PPI_GUY

Now here is a custom look...



...I like it.


----------



## slvrtsunami

PPI_GUY said:


> Mmmmmmmm! High current goodness. Voltage meter on the left?


 
I think that's what it was. The installer used to put wither amperage or voltage, it has been a while. Man, that thing was loud!! 10 CV XL-12S


----------



## slvrtsunami

PPI_GUY said:


> Now here is a custom look...
> 
> 
> 
> ...I like it.


Now, THAT is what I call custom...Very nice indeed!


----------



## normalicy

PPI_GUY said:


> Any of you ART series PPI fans ever seen a red ART amp? Far left.


I'm kinda suspecting that it's some sort of dyed clear coat... or like mentioned a custom paint job. PPI was good about that (letting people repaint their amps & resilk screening them).


----------



## old_skool_noma

PPI_GUY said:


> Any of you ART series PPI fans ever seen a red ART amp? Far left.


that is very cool, i dont know how a dyed clear would work on that with it being the graphics from the black arts so it would almost have to be factory or a repaint that has been re silk screened, either way very cool. ive been talking with one of my friends about doing some of the mosfest series amps in black cherry and putting the black mosfet graphics over them since his car will be black cherry, and he doesnt like the white mosfet graphics (we would start with some pretty scratched and scuffed up amps of course)

that custom mosfest you posted is pretty cool as well

ive also been thinking about doing some arts in white pearl to match my truck once its done, ive got my first, i need either 2 a300(.2)s or 2 a600(.2)s now as well and then put the white graphics back on them

heres my first art though, still has the white plugs, but someone had put an 80 amp fuse in it, ive got it changed back down to what its supposed to be now


----------



## avences

Does anyone remember the old Alpine CASSETTE CHANGER?


----------



## Lash

Yeah, it's all fricken amps in this thread!


----------



## ganesht

PPI_GUY said:


> Now here is a custom look...
> 
> 
> 
> ...I like it.



hmmmm ppi amps ftw!


----------



## normalicy

Amps are about all that have survived. Not to mention that other than amps, most other stereo technology has been surpassed in quality & thus replaced since.


----------



## keep_hope_alive

this thread never gets old!


----------



## haakono

I found this in the basement, I totally forgot I had it, hehe.. I think I only used it for about a month in 1997 right after I bought it new, I changed all my amps to RF landmines shortly after. Guess there are not alot of these in this shape anymore?


----------



## haakono




----------



## HondAudio

slvrtsunami said:


> Is that a 'custom' paint and silkscreen? Looks interesting.


Alma Gate's son had a bunch of custom red PPi stuff in his truck


----------



## quality_sound

avences said:


> Does anyone remember the old Alpine CASSETTE CHANGER?


the 7375 wasn't it?


----------



## imjustjason

HondAudio said:


> Alma Gate's son had a bunch of custom red PPi stuff in his truck


A member of this forum bought several pieces of that setup. There was a Hot Deals thread about it, but it's gone.


----------



## gex90

quality_sound said:


> the 7375 wasn't it?


 
It was. Here are some pictures of mine (picture 1-5 on first row and 6-10 on second row.):

Picture 1:
The cassette changer

Picture 2:
The magasine. You can preset Dolby or DBX setting for each cassette.

Picture 3:
The headunit.

Picture 4:
External amp.

Picture 5:
There is an extra display where the contents of each cassette (and each side) can be described. Diodes shows which cassette and which side is beeing played.

Picture 6:
There is a suitcase with room for 2 more cassette magasines.

Picture 7:
I'm trying to show the inside

Picture 8:
Communication between the changer and the head unit is optical!!

Picture 9:
From brochure: First page

Picture 10:
From brochure: Specifications and features

All was included. No wonder it was extreeme expencive!


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ That's some neat-o-ness right there. I remember seeing one on a display board back in 1988. CD changers were out then so they were trying to clearance it out. Price was still around $1k though I think. Saw a new in box one on Ebay last year. Guy wanted over $1000 for it.....


----------



## n0nsense

SUX 2BU said:


> ^ That's some neat-o-ness right there. I remember seeing one on a display board back in 1988. CD changers were out then so they were trying to clearance it out. Price was still around $1k though I think. Saw a new in box one on Ebay last year. Guy wanted over $1000 for it.....


I think the one you saw on Ebay, still on Ebay...I remember see a casette changer about a month ago, new and around 1k...


----------



## quality_sound

SUX 2BU said:


> ^ That's some neat-o-ness right there. I remember seeing one on a display board back in 1988. CD changers were out then so they were trying to clearance it out. Price was still around $1k though I think. Saw a new in box one on Ebay last year. Guy wanted over $1000 for it.....



Actually Sony's very first changer came out the same year and it was the first cd changer on the market. A year or two earlier and Alpine would have sold a boatload of them.


----------



## TREETOP

quality_sound said:


> Actually Sony's very first changer came out the same year and it was the first cd changer on the market. A year or two earlier and Alpine would have sold a boatload of them.


That was the CDX-A10, I had one.  Wired controller, built-in preamp with surround sound. That thing was built like a tank. A couple years later we were already calling it "the dinosaur".


----------



## imjustjason

TREETOP said:


> That was the CDX-A10, I had one.  Wired controller, built-in preamp with surround sound. That thing was built like a tank. A couple years later we were already calling it "the dinosaur".


I had that controller on a stalk. Had the changer in the glovebox, molded the glove box door over the changer door (S10). I went forever with no FM radio because of that stupid changer. I used an Orion preamp for volume and the A10 as the source. The good old days.


----------



## Mooble

Too bad they didn't have a DAT changer.


----------



## chad

Mooble said:


> Too bad they didn't have a DAT changer.


Nobody could probably figure how to keep it working thru one song


----------



## PPI_GUY

"Congratulations sir, it's twins!"



LOL! Pro Mos 25's


----------



## syd-monster

Nice pair!! 


*tehe*


----------



## jimmyjames16

PPI_GUY said:


> Now here is a custom look...
> 
> 
> 
> ...I like it.


damn... that is pure class right there


----------



## dirtracer27x

those alpine v12 amps worth taking out of my boat im about to sell.tryin to put together a system for my new one.i had some old school stuff pg m series,boston pro seperates,and jl w6 dv,and audio control.seems stuff these days dont compare.think i might look for some old ppi art series,nakamichi,pg for my boat.what do you guys think?


----------



## starboy869

ppi build to blast I like the custom job.


----------



## nirschl

Just scored these two minty clean PPI babies. I apologize for the poor cell phone pic quality. 

Ax400 
A600


----------



## syd-monster

nice pick up nirschl! If I can ask what does a pair of those PPi's go for at the moment? ($$?) Also how big are those US brands in Japan?


----------



## nirschl

syd-monster said:


> nice pick up nirschl! If I can ask what does a pair of those PPi's go for at the moment? ($$?) Also how big are those US brands in Japan?


Hi there

Great deals can be found here on these(PPI) and other old school brands like Soundstream, Zapco, Orion, and Phoenix Gold. I have scored some nice second hand finds. Price varys really but for the most part are extremely reasonable considering what I have seen on ebay. You would not believe how cheap I have gotten some of my babies. The biggest difference between the auction sites here and ebay is that they usually take very good care of their stuff and you see alot of clean pieces. 

As for new, I've seen the likes of Image Dynamics, TONS of RF and Kicker, JL, Boston and some other populars. They of course get Euro brands as well.


----------



## Speedy2222

ARH said:


> Only old school JBL in the whole thread?
> 
> How about the GTH400, what's the difference between the two?



sort of... I have a Concord QD200, same layout and board as the gtq200 and was released a year sooner, in 91.. while the jbl is from 92 :laugh: i was so convinced about it i put a thread up on realmofexcursion trying to figure out who was behind the design.. concord( aka harmon kardon) or jbl 

i think i posted it a while back but if not...











someone decided it'd be a good idea to nig rig it up with wood screw


----------



## danssoslow

haakono said:


>


The mag on the lower left corner. Is that an LA Sound Hermosa on the front? I remember buying that particular issue when I was teen. 
What is the date on that one, BTW? Trying to remember where I lived when I had it.


----------



## themonk

I miss my old alpine amps.


----------



## evolntent

Saw the JBL post and had to throw this up. I sold the 8's but would do anything to get them back.

Replaced those 5 amps w/PPIAx606.2 but no pics of it.... Lemme se what I can find in the new car w/some PPI...


----------



## syd-monster

danssoslow said:


> The mag on the lower left corner. Is that an LA Sound Hermosa on the front? I remember buying that particular issue when I was teen.
> What is the date on that one, BTW? Trying to remember where I lived when I had it.


I think I remeber that issue too, i think thats an A/D/S amp, that issue had a Kenwood 846 amp in review too, I think... hmm not sure. Good question!


----------



## PPI_GUY

I must have been crazy to throw away all my Car Audio/Car Stereo Review mags. I had approx 200 and just bagged 'em up and trashed 'em all one day. Yep, crazy.

But, on a positive note, my mailman dropped this off this morning...


----------



## haakono

danssoslow said:


> The mag on the lower left corner. Is that an LA Sound Hermosa on the front? I remember buying that particular issue when I was teen.
> What is the date on that one, BTW? Trying to remember where I lived when I had it.


Hey, I took the magazine out from storage and snapped a few pics, it is from October 1996


----------



## danssoslow

AHHH! Sure enough an ADS. I do remember that article with all of the legends. I wish I had all of my mags again.

Thanks again haakono for the blast from the past.

I was living in Va. Beach. I left my wife there in October.


----------



## haakono

Took this out of storage the other day, and snapped a pic of it today in my car while tuning the system. Its such a great tool for setting levels and equalizer  Its a Coustic RTA-33, think it's from 1990-92? Its been mine since 1999. Here is a pic


----------



## Curlystereo

I think we have one of those in the shop...I have never messed with it but i have played with the coustic Eqs from that same era that i have.


----------



## normalicy

Always wanted one of those. It's one of the best things they ever made. Odd since they were never a huge competition company.


----------



## HondAudio

haakono said:


> Took this out of storage the other day, and snapped a pic of it today in my car while tuning the system. Its such a great tool for setting levels and equalizer  Its a Coustic RTA-33, think it's from 1990-92? Its been mine since 1999. Here is a pic


Oh man, those things are DIN-sized... _want!_


----------



## JAM Auto Sound

avences said:


> How delightful post!!!! oh nice memories...here you are some pics of my speakers
> 
> Altec Lansing ALS693
> 
> *To me, the best sounding 6x9*....



I whole-heartedly agree!


----------



## Curlystereo

OOOOHH I wish i had some of those Sanyo Amps... They are super rare


----------



## ReloadedSS

Love this thread. I had a Boss amp just like the one from a few pages back, one of my first amps. Ran it to a Kicker bandpass box. Also had Kicker impulse amps at one point too. All long gone by now, but the memories are still here.


----------



## todaresqSL2

Will go through some photos to post... but I am remembering my 1st system from 1993... and it wasn't good. 

RadioShack HU... the knobs stuck out a little farther than they should have thanks to a shallow depth available in the dash.

One Profile California amp... Not sure on the power rating... or if it was for my sup... but it looked like these. 









One SoundStream amp of some sort... not sure on anything else but that it was a SS.

No clue on the surrounds...

Subwoofers were two 12" Orion XTR's in the typical mass production wedge box. Looked like this one... 









I know I have some pics laying around, I will post them soon.


----------



## sqninja

old school oz audio oz-100 bnib i have these for sale in the classifieds. i will post all my other old school stuff soon.


----------



## sqninja

forgot pics


----------



## dobbietwo

Very nice stuff!!!!!!


----------



## galegorafa

Very funny, some things makes me remember... I'm old


----------



## sqninja

old school subwoofer sex phoenix gold sapphire 10s BNIB, 5 Oz audio 250L 6 one in car right now


----------



## kroid7777

this is a great thread..went through al 57 pages in one session =]


----------



## xlynoz

TREETOP said:


> I had them stilted up with about half an inch between them, and had no problems whatsoever hidden inside the center console. They never got past warm.
> 
> There is one downside to stacking them- The gains are on the top, between the heatsinks. Makes it a real bear to adjust them, especially since I was running them bridged so I had separate gain for left and right.
> 
> One PQ20 was bridged to my midbass drivers, one PQ20 was bridged to my midrange drivers, 4 channels of a PH15 were bridged to my tweeters, and the last 2 channels of the PH15 were running my rear fill. My subs run off another amp tucked away in back.
> 
> Here's a better stilt pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the console partially assembled, for reference:



Sweet! I love my PQ20 and PH15 (still running the PH15 in the wife's car). If I had room to do what I wanted in my car I have them in there instead of the Alpine amps.


----------



## Silver Supra

Awesome thread guys!!

I keep looking for someone to post up my old HU in high-school... Concord CX-70x. Pullout tape deck goodness with built in x-over.

I drove a pair of Boston 861x seperates (tweeter mounted on my angled dash) with the head units power and had a box with a pair of Rockford Series 1 (no logo on dustcap) 10's with a proton 250 amp.

Later I added a proton 222 for the Bostons.

Then while in college I replaced the HU with an Alping 7803s - which I still want to make an old-school system with. If anyone has a nice one PM me.

The 7803 went to an NAK EC-200 as well as an Audiocontrol ESP-3. I had a punch 3.5" in the dash driven by the small proton amp. I used a pair of Soundstream SS-12s in an iso enclosure driven by 2 Alphasonik GP-2075s.

Later added an MS-275. The mid-late 80's was truly the golden age.

A buddy had the Alpine in-dash changer and it was always broken, but cool when it worked. Anyone remember the JVC HU which made you put the CD into a clear case before inserting into the HU?

I'm still a sucker for the old alpine amps with the single green LED and blue or wood grain stripe.

Too bad I didn't take any pics of my old gear.


----------



## slvrtsunami

"I'm still a sucker for the old alpine amps with the single green LED and blue or wood grain stripe"

Do you mean these beauties!!

3543 and 3544 (500W, sure....whatever you say)


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98

8675309 said:


> Dont get mad, My New in box Eclipse ECD-414


i got one too.


----------



## laft2k

I am getting a old school build sorted at the moment and can't wait to get it installed.


----------



## niceguy

Sony XM-260g...just died on my brother in law after he had it for a few years. I had it for about 4 or 5 before that











Jeremy


----------



## nugrbeer

heres my linear power colection
1 652iq moded
1 2202
1 2202iq moded
1 2.2hv hand biult by ray
1 5002 moded
1 dpsq50 moded number 15 of 15
1 xo2
1 xo3 moded
1 pa2 moded

some are for sale


----------



## Silver Supra

slvrtsunami said:


> "I'm still a sucker for the old alpine amps with the single green LED and blue or wood grain stripe"
> 
> Do you mean these beauties!!
> 
> 3543 and 3544 (500W, sure....whatever you say)


You got it... I just love them.


----------



## mvirta

Nice stuff on these thread.


----------



## paulc35

tomtomjr said:


> Had a few of them around here. But this is what I would like 1 more of. The YPA-400. Just need 1 more of them, and a few of the YPA-800's. They sell for cheap, but super clean amp for highs. One of the best I have heard. The YPA-800 is twice the size. Both are 4 channel. Had one here, but I haven't seen it in years. Don't know what happened to it. Anyone have one ?


OMG. Besides Hifonics in the 80s. I had all yamaha car audio when it first hit and let me say I wish I had it today....


----------



## Mooble

nugrbeer said:


> 1 dpsq50 moded number 15 of 15


They only made 15 Q50s????


----------



## nugrbeer

Mooble said:


> They only made 15 Q50s????


thats what I was told by Mario Gino who worked for linear power for many years


----------



## pnn23

^ those ECD-414's make me excited


----------



## yeldak99

Silver Supra said:


> Anyone remember the JVC HU which made you put the CD into a clear case before inserting into the HU?


just for you

JVC XLG2000 Car Receiver AM FM CD Cartridge Radio RARE! - eBay (item 230323906010 end time Nov-02-09 12:52:12 PST)


----------



## PPI_GUY

^^^Seems Yamaha made one with a cartridge too, correct?


----------



## Silver Supra

yeldak99 said:


> just for you
> 
> JVC XLG2000 Car Receiver AM FM CD Cartridge Radio RARE! - eBay (item 230323906010 end time Nov-02-09 12:52:12 PST)


Nice!!!! Old skool 4 sure!!


----------



## PimpMySound

Blaupunkt also "made" one with the cardridge technology, but no surprise, it was manufactured by JVC.


----------



## sydmonster

still enjoying this awesome thread gang! thank you so much.
I will add and share soon!!!


----------



## Mooble

nugrbeer said:


> thats what I was told by Mario Gino who worked for linear power for many years


****! I sold one, and for not nearly what I expected.


----------



## chad

Cartridges were common in broadcast, especially the Audio Metrics CD players, which undoubtedly handed Denon's their ass in every respect. They sure were ugly though.


----------



## DAT

ANyone know of a site that support Denon Car Audio?

At my parents house I have my stash of 3 Denon Cd Players (2) 8770 & a 8970 + 6 disc changer

Might be letting these go also.


----------



## stills

damn' i miss the vacuum display eclipse.


----------



## Complacent_One

Just a few things laying in the garage.


----------



## sydmonster

^^^Cool grear there! Don't think I've ever seen an Audio Art amp before... is that a 4ch?


----------



## DAT

sydmonster said:


> ^^^Cool grear there! Don't think I've ever seen an Audio Art amp before... is that a 4ch?


Your missed out on some Hand Built SQ monsters, these amps were and still sound to me one of the best made.


----------



## DAT

Some of my DENON Goodies from the Closet:

[2] 8770 Denon HU's, a 8970 Denon Flagship HU, and a DCH 600 Cd Changer





























Took these before I cleaned them up... they look 10x better now 
..




 you know these sound better than any 7909


----------



## timaishu

I have some old school IDQs that I run.

Anyone know how old they are? I cant find any information on them. They sound fantastic though.


----------



## DAT

These are version 1's

Not sure on date but I'd say atleast 5-6years?


----------



## turbo5upra

moving some stuff around tonight, thought i'd throw up some pics of my nice mc245, average d60 d100 and class A 5.2


----------



## lsm

timaishu said:


> I have some old school IDQs that I run.
> 
> Anyone know how old they are? I cant find any information on them. They sound fantastic though.


I would guess 11-12 years old, since they are IDQ's with blank dustcaps. They started screening the IDQ's in 98 or so when they introduced the ID series so you could tell the difference between the two.


----------



## Curlystereo

from the build design... not real old... but if i was to guess... around the late 90s... but they are still badass subs


----------



## teldzc1

Man I had a Denon DCC8970 back in the day. Loved that thing.


----------



## normalicy

timaishu said:


> I have some old school IDQs that I run.
> 
> Anyone know how old they are? I cant find any information on them. They sound fantastic though.


Those are the first series or at least a revision of them. I believe they came out in the mid to late 90's.


----------



## normalicy

stills said:


> damn' i miss the vacuum display eclipse.


Ditto that. I'm sure it cost more, but they just stood out so well.


----------



## normalicy

Last but not least, I just saw this auction:

Ultra Rare Pre-Fosgate David Hafler MA1 Audiophile Amp - eBay (item 250512051286 end time Oct-20-09 14:18:12 PDT)


----------



## Brian Steele

normalicy said:


> Those are the first series or at least a revision of them. I believe they came out in the mid to late 90's.


Looks like an Eminence stamped basket, so I'd guess that you're right


----------



## tmieczkowski

Here's a piece i just pulled out of an 85 Porsche. I'm unsure of the year of this one though. http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz155/troymieczkowski/IMG_0457.jpg
if anyone has a need for it i might let it go.
I have some more oldies, but i have to dig them out. Due to the fact that i just had surgery and am stuck at home, I'll be posting alot!
-t-


----------



## slvrtsunami

normalicy said:


> Last but not least, I just saw this auction:
> 
> Ultra Rare Pre-Fosgate David Hafler MA1 Audiophile Amp - eBay (item 250512051286 end time Oct-20-09 14:18:12 PDT)


 
Rare, yes, but $500?? Hmmm, that's a tough one to swallow.


----------



## normalicy

slvrtsunami said:


> Rare, yes, but $500?? Hmmm, that's a tough one to swallow.


LOL, I didn't say it was a good deal. Just that it was VERY old school.


----------



## WRX/Z28

Check out some of the stuff in this pic. Yes, that's me in the middle, sporting an oversized directv shirt for the photo because IIRC my t-shirt was deemed offensive, and they made me change for the picture. Laugh away! :laugh:


----------



## cutra

WRX/Z28 said:


> Check out some of the stuff in this pic. Yes, that's me in the middle, sporting an oversized directv shirt for the photo because IIRC my t-shirt was deemed offensive, and they made me change for the picture. Laugh away! :laugh:


Nice buddy nice.!!!
I still have my trophies and t-shirts from the competitions...lol
But no pictures like that.


----------



## DAT

Wow '97 great times and no worries for me...


----------



## lsm

slvrtsunami said:


> Rare, yes, but $500?? Hmmm, that's a tough one to swallow.


Sold for $370.00


----------



## cutra

Still at 370 overpriced especially in this time of the economy. 
Good for the seller though, if you can pull it off then why not...
I think JOMA knows what they are worth and definitely still made some money on it.


----------



## normalicy

Yeah, definitely overpriced, but darn rare. So, I guess if you're a collector, it's hard to pass up. Heck, Rockford may have bought it.


----------



## Preal

I just missed out on my first piece of old school gear. PPI Art series on craiglsist locally for $40 with another no-name amp. I called twice and emailed but when they picked up my call someone else was already picking it up.

Tear...


----------



## normalicy

Preal said:


> I just missed out on my first piece of old school gear. PPI Art series on craiglsist locally for $40 with another no-name amp. I called twice and emailed but when they picked up my call someone else was already picking it up.
> 
> Tear...


Don't feel bad, that happens to me 2/3 of the time.


----------



## ChotaBoy

Anyone know the model # for the early Kenwood CD players? The ones with the seperate tuner pack and the whole unit could pulled out.


----------



## leepersc

Just had to add my collection for kicks. Some old and some new.

-MB Quart DSC-450 (x3)
-Alpine MRV-1000 (x4)
-Alpine MRP-F600 (x2)
-Alpine MRP-M500
-Hifonics TXI-4008
-AudioControl ESP-3
-AudioControl 4XS (x2)
-AudioControl EQL (x2)
-AudioControl Epicenter
-Phoenix Gold TLD-66Line Driver


----------



## cutra

leepersc said:


> Just had to add my collection for kicks. Some old and some new.
> 
> -MB Quart DSC-450 (x3)
> -Alpine MRV-1000 (x4)
> -Alpine MRP-F600 (x2)
> -Alpine MRP-M500
> -Hifonics TXI-4008
> -AudioControl ESP-3
> -AudioControl 4XS (x2)
> -AudioControl EQL (x2)
> -AudioControl Epicenter
> -Phoenix Gold TLD-66Line Driver


Boy I have been looking for an esp-3 for a while. 
Want to sell it???


----------



## gss

Has anyone seen an MTX BlackBox?? I haven't seen one of those since 98'.


----------



## leepersc

*Hey CUTRA*, I may be willing to part with the ESP-3. Although, it took me FOREVER to find one with the dash remote knob _and_ that was in "good" or better condition. If I did part with it (Cringe!) I would ask around $125.00 or possibly a trade for something of equal value that is car audio related. If you are interested I would be more than happy to send you some better individual pics of the ESP-3. 

Scott

PM me if you want or have questions!


----------



## cutra

leepersc said:


> *Hey CUTRA*, I may be willing to part with the ESP-3. Although, it took me FOREVER to find one with the dash remote knob _and_ that was in "good" or better condition. If I did part with it (Cringe!) I would ask around $125.00 or possibly a trade for something of equal value that is car audio related. If you are interested I would be more than happy to send you some better individual pics of the ESP-3.
> 
> Scott
> 
> PM me if you want or have questions!


Thanks leepersc but I just bought a brand new one with matching epicenter.
Now I will be listing my bnib epicenter that does not match on ebay tonight..lol...


----------



## leepersc

cutra said:


> Thanks leepersc but I just bought a brand new one with matching epicenter.
> Now I will be listing my bnib epicenter that does not match on ebay tonight..lol...


COOL! Where did you find a BRAND NEW ONE? I'm sooooo jealous. Good luck man!


----------



## cutra

leepersc said:


> *Hey CUTRA*, I may be willing to part with the ESP-3. Although, it took me FOREVER to find one with the dash remote knob _and_ that was in "good" or better condition. If I did part with it (Cringe!) I would ask around $125.00 or possibly a trade for something of equal value that is car audio related. If you are interested I would be more than happy to send you some better individual pics of the ESP-3.
> 
> Scott
> 
> PM me if you want or have questions!





leepersc said:


> COOL! Where did you find a BRAND NEW ONE? I'm sooooo jealous. Good luck man!


They are white custom ones with blue silk screen on them. 
cost me almost 300 for the pair but i needed them for my new car set up as there is a center channel in my car and without the esp3 it will not sound good. Plus I personally like the first generation of the Epicenter.
They are both still sealed so i don't even know how they look completely. 
I will post some pictures of them when they arrive.


----------



## leepersc

cutra said:


> They are white custom ones with blue silk screen on them.
> cost me almost 300 for the pair but i needed them for my new car set up as there is a center channel in my car and without the esp3 it will not sound good. Plus I personally like the first generation of the Epicenter.
> They are both still sealed so i don't even know how they look completely.
> I will post some pictures of them when they arrive.


WOW! Sounds extremely sweet. I cannot wait for the pics!


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ Man, no kidding. Nice score, Cutra! I got an ESP-3 with the knob but the case is beat right up with big scratches on it. I plan to use it though and hide it away. I have an ESP-2 as well in white that's in much better cosmetic condition but the darn thing is noisy. Typical for older AC units though. Hit or miss in the noise dept. I got my original Epi kicking around too. Bought that back in 93 I think it was.


----------



## cutra

SUX 2BU said:


> ^ Man, no kidding. Nice score, Cutra! I got an ESP-3 with the knob but the case is beat right up with big scratches on it. I plan to use it though and hide it away. I have an ESP-2 as well in white that's in much better cosmetic condition but the darn thing is noisy. Typical for older AC units though. Hit or miss in the noise dept. I got my original Epi kicking around too. Bought that back in 93 I think it was.


The funny thing is just last year I had both my originals epicenter and esp-2 and I sold them. They were from the late 80's as far as I remember.

I went and got myself a concert series epicenter yet I'm selling that now as these new two will be in my next project in my car. 

I never had an esp-3 as I never had a center speaker so it should be interesting to hear. 
Hopefully there will be no noise with them.


----------



## underPSI

I just remembered I have an old The Crunch 4-way crossover stashed away. I looked and actually found it. It was new in '94. Model # is CEX-801V. The thing has never even been hooked up. Is it even worth a darn to begin with?


----------



## cutra

Maybe a couple of bucks to someone that collects them. 
I had a couple of the 401's and they were ok....


----------



## underPSI

Yeah, I wasn't implying money rather quality-wise when I asked if it was worth a darn. I was naive to car audio back then and was going off a recommendation from a basshead hence the reason it was never installed. I just thought it was neat that I found the thing and have a piece that probably is a pretty rare find these days.


----------



## troytag

i live 60 min from modesto ca.
ZAPCO is alive and well in the bay area!




































heres some z-600









heres some z300










couple of studios..my favorites!


----------



## troytag

got a couple more..just too lazy to break em out of the attic

bnib studio 500

























special edition z600 only 100 made..


----------



## DAT

WOW, you robbed the ZAPCO vaults.


----------



## baggedbirds

Nice Zapco collection there. Lots of the biggies.


----------



## cutra

Oh man! 
That bnib studio 500 is nice.
Want to sell it?


----------



## M&MBlue

gss said:


> Has anyone seen an MTX BlackBox?? I haven't seen one of those since 98'.


I have one in storage, if you mean the LSB1.


----------



## troytag

cutra said:


> Oh man!
> That bnib studio 500 is nice.
> Want to sell it?




thank you but noooo sir!

i graduated from high school in 1980..(ya im old!) 
zapco ruled all back in my hey day...


----------



## ReloadedSS

Lovely Zapco stuff. I live about 30 mins from Modesto, but haven't gone down there.


----------



## troytag

baggedbirds said:


> Nice Zapco collection there. Lots of the biggies.


ive seen your t-bird...very nice indeed...
your install inspires me!!
your a zapco old school collector also?


----------



## troytag

ReloadedSS said:


> Lovely Zapco stuff. I live about 30 mins from Modesto, but haven't gone down there.


i have a search engine that can search all of craigslist at one time..all over the u.s.
zapco,alpine f1,soundstream,tru, are but a few daily searches...and the sfo bay area is by far the leader in hits..(for zapco that is)


----------



## WAwatchnut

tomtomjr said:


>


OMG - Gold Zapco PEQ's... My first full time job was working at Speaker Center in the Bay Area (and managing one in San Leandro) - we were the first ones to get the PEQ's plated. I know this is an ooollllddd post, but man, this brings back memories. I wonder if these were from our store...


----------



## WAwatchnut

troytag said:


> thank you but noooo sir!
> 
> i graduated from high school in 1980..(ya im old!)
> zapco ruled all back in my hey day...


I don't feel quite as old now! I graduated (in the Bay Area) in '84. I worked at a little store (big volume) selling Zapco and Dynaudio. But the thing that really made us money was Pyle!


----------



## troytag

WAwatchnut said:


> I don't feel quite as old now! I graduated (in the Bay Area) in '84. I worked at a little store (big volume) selling Zapco and Dynaudio. But the thing that really made us money was Pyle!


84? your a youngster ...:laugh:hehe

i just passed on a gold seq/eq..craigslist..cant buy em all...


----------



## ChrisB

I finally have the Monster Amplifiers article from 1991. Get it while the getting is good because I am going to remove it next Friday!

Many thanks to Tim on diyaudio for scanning this article in and snail mailing it to me on CDROM.

ETA: In this article they test the Hifonics Colossus, Linear Power 8002, Orion GS-500 Gold, Precision Power 2350DM, and the Rockford Fosgate Power 1000. This should finally squash any rumors about certain amplifiers surviving the test even though the testing methods are quite crude.


----------



## cutra

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> I finally have the Monster Amplifiers article from 1991. Get it while the getting is good because I am going to remove it next Friday!
> 
> Many thanks to Tim on diyaudio for scanning this article in and snail mailing it to me on CDROM.
> 
> ETA: In this article they test the Hifonics Colossus, Linear Power 8002, Orion GS-500 Gold, Precision Power 2350DM, and the Rockford Fosgate Power 1000. This should finally squash any rumors about certain amplifiers surviving the test even though the testing methods are quite crude.


Man I have lost track of how many times I have read this. 
Brings back memories. hehe.


----------



## Mooble

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> In this article they test the Hifonics Colossus, Linear Power 8002, Orion GS-500 Gold, Precision Power 2350DM, and the Rockford Fosgate Power 1000. This should finally squash any rumors about certain amplifiers surviving the test even though the testing methods are quite crude.


So out of all these highly respected amps, the only one to "survive" was the Orion which only puts out a measly 500 watts and has a massive 5" fan to cool it. I don't know why this article has been used to bash certain amps. Clearly 12.5v wasn't enough for these amps to show their stuff, nor would any of them see 12.5v in a typical installation. 

The problem was not the amps, but the cooling. Fair enough, the manufacturers should have supplied better cooling, but that is a simple thing for the user to rectify.


----------



## ChrisB

Mooble said:


> So out of all these highly respected amps, the only one to "survive" was the Orion which only puts out a measly 500 watts and has a massive 5" fan to cool it. I don't know why this article has been used to bash certain amps. Clearly 12.5v wasn't enough for these amps to show their stuff, nor would any of them see 12.5v in a typical installation.


The only problem is we need to put our way back hats on and think back to 1991 and what was available back then to maintain enough current to keep the voltage above 12.5. IIRC the only off the shelf HO alternators were for police, fire, ambulance, and other rescue vehicles while battery technology sucked back then. Also, some amplifier manufacturers claimed that their products produced rated power at 12.5 volts or less (i.e. Linear Power @ 12.5v and Orion @ 12v) when that was obviously not the case!

Heck, I remember friends wiring their vehicles up with welding leads back in the day because specialty wire was few and far between. Not to mention the cost of said specialty wire.



Mooble said:


> The problem was not the amps, but the cooling. Fair enough, the manufacturers should have supplied better cooling, but that is a simple thing for the user to rectify.


The Linear Power 8002 came with a fan shroud and the Rockford Fosgate Power 1000 had a built-in fan. Granted, I am sure that the 1/3 power into a pure resistive load would be tough for modern day amplifiers to survive, although it would be interesting to see which brands could do it.


----------



## darkducati

This thread brings back some awesome memories. Unfortunately it also is a reminder of some awesome stuff I never should have gottent rid of.


----------



## stills

i remember drooling over that issue in high school. thanks


----------



## dvsadvocate

For my upcoming install:










Focal Mistral Midbass (TN46 not in pic)
OZ 300H IB sub
PPI 4100AM
Orion 222SX


----------



## stills




----------



## gss

M&MBlue said:


> I have one in storage, if you mean the LSB1.


Yep, that's what I was referring to.


----------



## leepersc

Just added an IMMACULATE Alpine 3617 Digital Sound Processor, Alpine MRV-400 and a MRV-400S in addition to whats in the pic. 

Both amps were not in working order when I bought them, took them apart and did some work, now both work just like new! I am freaking excited about the DSP with time alignment etc. I've wanted one of these for 10 years. 

Anybody by chance have an owners manual for a 3617 laying around, that might help a little huh????


----------



## gex90

leepersc said:


> Anybody by chance have an owners manual for a 3617 laying around, that might help a little huh????



Not much help, but here is the connection diagram for the 3617.


----------



## SUX 2BU

3617 was a rare item but not one that was very desireable although it's a neat nostalgia piece. I bought a mint one myself quite a few years ago just for posterity but I doubt I'll use it. Maybe just as a toy but maybe just as an additional 'display unit' to go along with a matching Alpine head unit. I wouldn't even hook up the outputs probably lol


----------



## leepersc

SUX 2BU said:


> 3617 was a rare item but not one that was very desireable although it's a neat nostalgia piece. I bought a mint one myself quite a few years ago just for posterity but I doubt I'll use it. Maybe just as a toy but maybe just as an additional 'display unit' to go along with a matching Alpine head unit. I wouldn't even hook up the outputs probably lol


Any chance you still have the owners manual for the 3617 lurking around somewhere? I am definitely adding it to my install. It's going into a metal sliding rack beneath the drivers seat. I'm pretty excited, the rack will slide forward and pivot upwards between your knees for adjustment. I have pretty limited space in my 85' Camaro for additional processors....


----------



## Shaheenk

I have a manual for the alpine, I will try to PDF it this week. 

Thanks
Shaheen


----------



## leepersc

Shaheenk said:


> I have a manual for the alpine, I will try to PDF it this week.
> 
> Thanks
> Shaheen


JESUS THANK YOU!!!! Seriously, I really appreciate your help. I definitely owe you one. Thank you VERY much! You just made my week. 

Scott


----------



## honza440

So I finally take few pics of old hardware which is hidden in my cabinet(except Hu, its allready mounted in my car). I hope that next year it will move to the car completely

Head unit - Sony CDX-C8850R









Amps - 4ch Alpine MRV-F407 and 2ch Alpine MRV-T503









Speakers - Helix Esprit HXS 136(never mounted, buyed from sellout )









Subwoofer - Pioneer TS-W201C


----------



## leepersc

gex90 said:


> Not much help, but here is the connection diagram for the 3617.


Thanks a ton for the diagram man! Anything and everything helps!


----------



## leepersc

Shaheenk said:


> I have a manual for the alpine, I will try to PDF it this week.
> 
> Thanks
> Shaheen


Any luck on that manual? Not to nag, but this may be my only hope of getting one! I appreciate it man!


----------



## normalicy

honza440 said:


> So I finally take few pics of old hardware which is hidden in my cabinet(except Hu, its allready mounted in my car). I hope that next year it will move to the car completely
> 
> Subwoofer - Pioneer TS-W201C


That's crazy, I thought I'd never see that sub again. It was my first. Tried to power it with an EQ. Worked better than you'd expect. Moved on quickly to an amp. That was an excellent series of subs (every bit as good as the JL W1 series).


----------



## stills

long story short @ 10 yrs ago i was exprimenting w/ transmission line enclosures.
my cheap pioneer 10's (@$40 ea.)weren't too far behind than the 10w6's they got replaced by.

1000gti's


----------



## chad

I rocked the old paper cone pyramid W10's for a LONG time, and to be honest with you, 2 of them in a 3 Cu Ft box tuned to "around 40 cycles" sounded DAMN good. Especially for 25 bucks each.

Sensitive little bastards too, gave each one 65W and they got down and boogied....

Keep in mind though, this was circa 1989-1991


----------



## slvrtsunami

gex90 said:


> Not much help, but here is the connection diagram for the 3617.


 
I just think its funny how they pictured a dual shaft cassette!! They also used my favorite alpine amp of the time the amazing 3522, I cant remember just how many of those I sold! Thanks for the memories.


----------



## HondAudio

Mine! Should I put the amp rack like this:



Or like this?



If I do them straight across, I have no room for the sub, but if I do it like the bottom picture, the sub would be on the right but it would all look kinda funny :|


----------



## dvsadvocate

@HondAudio
I like the first layout better!


----------



## honza440

1st looks better


----------



## HondAudio

I think it looks better too. But where will I put a sub?


----------



## alo

jus a wild idea... using the 1st arrangement with only 2 amps.. put the smallest amp under your seat.. and try to squeeze the sub in between your 2 amps at the back..


----------



## miniSQ

I am doing something similar to your first pic in my "boot"..(its a mini cooper)...and i am going to fire the sub down.


----------



## dvsadvocate

I think im going to have the same problem when i complete my 3 PPI amp setup consisting of a ProMos-425, 2075AM and a 4100AM. Tough to fit all of them in the trunk of my 95 Civic sedan.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Can someone explain the internal differences in the Precision Power M/AM series and the ART series? I have always been into the older PPI stuff, never even owned an ART series amp. But, just wondering how much difference there was?


----------



## miniSQ

both are excellent products...the art series may be a tad beefier more SQ oriented....i have owned both back in the day and never had a problem with either. I would consider the a600.2 for sub duty...and maybe the a300.2 for your fronts.


----------



## baggedbirds

I like the first layout but i would put the smaller amp in the middle so it symetrical.


----------



## dvsadvocate

@PPI_GUY
The M series came before the AM, though they both have the same heatsink, the AM series had the fancy artwork, while the M was plain old black (did it come in white?). The Art series came after those two. IMHO, the AM series sounds better to me than the Art series or the ProMos.


----------



## slvrtsunami

@PPI_GUY
Also, the art series started using a more 'efficient' power supply that was suppossedly more efficient. I ran three art's for a while and the sounded great. I would agree with miniSQ that the 600.2 would work well on subs; I had mine on 2 USD pro 15's....


----------



## mactechbri

awesome thread


----------



## normalicy

I'd build a box that was either rear firing or down firing & mount the amps on top.


----------



## jimmyjames16

HondAudio said:


> Mine! Should I put the amp rack like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Or like this?
> 
> 
> 
> If I do them straight across, I have no room for the sub, but if I do it like the bottom picture, the sub would be on the right but it would all look kinda funny :|


Mmmm ... those arts look great. I like the first layout. I would do some glass work in the corner for the sub.


----------



## PPI_GUY

dvsadvocate said:


> @PPI_GUY
> The M series came before the AM, though they both have the same heatsink, the AM series had the fancy artwork, while the M was plain old black (did it come in white?). The Art series came after those two. IMHO, the AM series sounds better to me than the Art series or the ProMos.


I know the M series came first. Both M and AM series were available in black or white, as was the Pro Mos. At one time, I owned a couple Pro Mos 50's that were white and did NOT have the 'triangles & palmtree' artwork. They were first year production models, '88 or '89, I believe. I have a pic somewhere of those amps. I'll post it later.

I was primarily concerned with the *internal* changes from the M/AM series to the ART series. Do the ART's have tightly regulated supplies? Were the signalpaths redesigned? Beefier components? Etc.

The Pro Mos 425 was/is a remarkable amp. I ran one in a '92 Eclipse with one half (2 channels) bridged seeing a 2 ohm mono load and the other half running 1 ohm stereo. Never got hot, never shutdown, never sounded like it was working very hard to be honest. Not brutal power but, accurate and with plenty of headroom.


----------



## PPI_GUY

slvrtsunami said:


> @PPI_GUY
> Also, the art series started using a more 'efficient' power supply that was suppossedly more efficient. I ran three art's for a while and the sounded great. I would agree with miniSQ that the 600.2 would work well on subs; I had mine on 2 USD pro 15's....


USD stuff were the 'holy grail' for awhile weren't they? Very nice subs and mids as I recall.


----------



## vettefiend

PPI_GUY said:


> USD stuff were the 'holy grail' for awhile weren't they? Very nice subs and mids as I recall.


Yep. It was definitely top of the line stuff in late 80's and of course pricey. USD, Richard Clark's Grand National car, and SpeakerWorks in Orange County were king of the hill for a number of years. They were using things like waveguide speakers, aperiodic membranes, etc that nobody else was doing at that level. IIRC, he used those same 15" USD subs (and the aperiodic membranes) along with 12" USD woofers for "midbass".


----------



## HondAudio

cedoman said:


> Mmmm ... those arts look great. I like the first layout. I would do some glass work in the corner for the sub.


Thanks! I'll put the a200.2 on the left because it's the lower number and it's the sub amp. Lower frequencies to the left! lol

Seriously though. If I can't fit the sub I might have to buy the Stealthbox :\


----------



## normalicy

> Do the ART's have tightly regulated supplies?


Yes, they did. In fact they were kind of known for that. The reviewers would get the same power output no matter the input voltage down to about 9-10v.


----------



## miniSQ

vettefiend said:


> Yep. It was definitely top of the line stuff in late 80's and of course pricey. USD, Richard Clark's Grand National car, and SpeakerWorks in Orange County were king of the hill for a number of years. They were using things like waveguide speakers, aperiodic membranes, etc that nobody else was doing at that level. IIRC, he used those same 15" USD subs (and the aperiodic membranes) along with 12" USD woofers for "midbass".


I had the usd 12's and ap matts in my honda accord in 1991....but i used them as subs *lol* And the USD 12's were NHT1259's.


----------



## M2323

Nobody collects XTANT?? Maybe not the best in some areas but IMO the best looking and most original amp ever made


----------



## labcoat22

^^^^^ They are my favorite looking amps I always wanted one or two.

Ry-


----------



## PPI_GUY

Here are the first series Pro Mos 50's that I owned and for some unknown reason sold. 1990 models.


----------



## stills

mtx thunder 250x


----------



## DaleCarter

Two A300.2's and the RF 360.2 in the console of my Expedition. The wiring is now neat and tidy, so no catcalls from the peanut gallery. These power my midbass and tweets so they run extremely cool. Eventually I will trade one out for a 4 ch ART and go with a three way front stage.

I have had these for about ten years and will probably never sell them because they do what an amp should do. Amplifiers are for amplifying. Processors are for processing and never the twain shall meet. Unbless they are Zapco DC's


----------



## todaresqSL2

M2323 said:


> Nobody collects XTANT?? Maybe not the best in some areas but IMO the best looking and most original amp ever made


I really wanted the xtant Saturn Vue... well, still do... ... wonder what became of it.


----------



## M2323

^^^ Nice I guess but I was referring to XTANT pre-buyout


----------



## WRX/Z28

DaleCarter said:


> Two A300.2's and the RF 360.2 in the console of my Expedition. The wiring is now neat and tidy, so no catcalls from the peanut gallery. These power my midbass and tweets so they run extremely cool. Eventually I will trade one out for a 4 ch ART and go with a three way front stage.
> 
> I have had these for about ten years and will probably never sell them because they do what an amp should do. Amplifiers are for amplifying. Processors are for processing and never the twain shall meet. Unbless they are Zapco DC's


I'd trade you an A404 for an A300.2. I have too many A404's anyway...


----------



## ///Mpower

todaresqSL2, love the xtant amps


----------



## todaresqSL2

///Mpower said:


> todaresqSL2, love the xtant amps


Definitely an interesting install... hence the wish for it.


----------



## labcoat22

So who bought out Xtant anyway?

Ry-


----------



## quality_sound

MTX, Mitek specifically.


----------



## DaleCarter

A friend pointed out an obvious question that I had not considered. What is the footprint of an A404? Is it the same size or smaller than the A300.2? I ask because you can see the clearance is tight and anything bigger will not fit.


----------



## Nocturnus

US Amps VLX-200 and a USA-100 from around 94/95. Subs were 4 Orion XTR 12's.

One of these days i'll edit the image and flip it the way it needs to be and not reversed.


----------



## bruther

paulc35 said:


> OMG. Besides Hifonics in the 80s. I had all yamaha car audio when it first hit and let me say I wish I had it today....


Yamaha car audio was the bomb


----------



## starboy869

An a404 is bigger than a300. Not by much tho


----------



## normalicy

I know I'll step on some toes here, but Xtant actually didn't make very well designed amps. Sure they had power & sure they sounded clean, but their thermal properties were stupid. Tons of hot spots that killed components. Hard to find many older Xtant amps that are working that haven't been repaired.


----------



## Oliver

normalicy said:


> I know I'll step on some toes here, but Xtant actually didn't make very well designed amps. Sure they had power & sure they sounded clean, but their thermal properties were stupid. Tons of hot spots that killed components. Hard to find many older Xtant amps that are working that haven't been repaired.


Mebbe some fans externally mounted


----------



## normalicy

Well, that's just the thing, the Xtant amps already had a fan tunnel (that was their thing). Unfortunately, they left a bunch of really hot stuff off of the tunnel. So, you'd either have to run the amp without the cover or cut the cover to mount the amp because it was sealed for the most part.


----------



## normalicy

Here's one I'm suprised I haven't seen. Happened upon this a few years ago from a police officer who had finished using it for evidence. He couldn't sell it to me, but he could give it.


----------



## lust4sound

Nocturnus said:


> US Amps VLX-200 and a USA-100 from around 94/95. Subs were 4 Orion XTR 12's.
> 
> One of these days i'll edit the image and flip it the way it needs to be and not reversed.


You sure that's a VLX-200?? I just sold the same amp, it was a 200HCA.. Two discreet boards inside? 44" long?? Anyway, killer amp, regret having to sell it as it was in mint condition and I had the matching 50A to go with it, also mint.. Was going to build an all matching US Amps system using those amps as starters, could not find any others so I sold the ones I had.. 

Finally found my A1200.2s, this is of course after I sold off all of my Art Series amps.. Back to the drawing board.. This is my current mix of old and new..


----------



## tomtomjr

lust4sound said:


> You sure that's a VLX-200?? I just sold the same amp, it was a 200HCA.. Two discreet boards inside? 44" long?? Anyway, killer amp, regret having to sell it as it was in mint condition and I had the matching 50A to go with it, also mint.. Was going to build an all matching US Amps system using those amps as starters, could not find any others so I sold the ones I had..


I have been told several times that there is no VLX-200 that was ever sold by other collectors. I remember selling one when we sold US Amps in the 90's, and I have one here in my stash along with a VLX-400. Not a lot of difference, but the boards have several different IC's, resistors, and caps between them. They were sold, but super-rare. Only know of maybe 3 or 4 of them.


----------



## stills

rockford audiophile rfa-44's sittin' on a reference 3.0








as you can see my phone technology matces my audio. old.


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ The 6.5" version of those mids are some of my favorite midbasses.


----------



## Nocturnus

Yeah, 2 amps inside, could of swore it had VLX-200 printed on the end.



lust4sound said:


> You sure that's a VLX-200?? I just sold the same amp, it was a 200HCA.. Two discreet boards inside? 44" long?? Anyway, killer amp, regret having to sell it as it was in mint condition and I had the matching 50A to go with it, also mint.. Was going to build an all matching US Amps system using those amps as starters, could not find any others so I sold the ones I had..


----------



## stills

SUX 2BU said:


> ^ The 6.5" version of those mids are some of my favorite midbasses.


i later added 6.5's but they were the later line w/ the honeycomb type cones. can't remember the name.
i do like these tweeters. nice lil softdomes. they may end up in my work truck one day.


----------



## gitmobass

My US Acoustics 2075:








Bought it from ciaonzo on CA.com. Great amp. I would love to buy a 4 channel US Acoustics!


----------



## HCCA

normalicy said:


> Here's one I'm suprised I haven't seen. Happened upon this a few years ago from a police officer who had finished using it for evidence. He couldn't sell it to me, but he could give it.


Had one of those in '90! Any Yamaha Head Units??


----------



## HCCA

7909 & 5959 changer. Still works like new!


----------



## jimmyjames16

ProMos 12 & 25


----------



## normalicy

I want to cry every time I see an amp who's fins have been gouged or bent. I don't know how someone could spend hundreds (thousands) of dollars on something & then let it roll around in the trunk or not be insanely careful in handling it.


----------



## WRX/Z28

normalicy said:


> I know I'll step on some toes here, but Xtant actually didn't make very well designed amps. Sure they had power & sure they sounded clean, but their thermal properties were stupid. Tons of hot spots that killed components. Hard to find many older Xtant amps that are working that haven't been repaired.


I have a bunch of them unrepaired. The problem I saw time and time again was that Xtants were installed poorly by installers. They were admittedly easy to damage by careless individuals. The case was an open design that allowed moisture, dirt, debris, copper wire shards, and almost anything else into the amp. 

They also were used in a lot of flush mounted installs. I've seen dozens of these installs where the fan's were blocked off. Any forced air cooled amp will hate life in these conditions. 

They were not supposed to be slapped into a car, but they were... time and time again. 



normalicy said:


> Well, that's just the thing, the Xtant amps already had a fan tunnel (that was their thing). Unfortunately, they left a bunch of really hot stuff off of the tunnel. So, you'd either have to run the amp without the cover or cut the cover to mount the amp because it was sealed for the most part.


What hot stuff? All the heat producing devices were lined up on those tunnels. 

What was sealed? All the covers had copper screens in them. What needed to be cut? I don't follow you...


----------



## KP Texan

cedoman said:


> ProMos 12 & 25


I love those old school PPI amps...I'm trying to rebuild my long lost collection now.

-Wes


----------



## DAT

Just scored this last week and got it today,$100 bought it for a friend. Have not tested it but he made a custom video of it on 2 10" subs in a box.

What do you guys think? 

*Audio Art 50HC
*


----------



## KP Texan

DAT said:


> Just scored this last week and got it today,$100 bought it for a friend. Have not tested it but he made a custom video of it on 2 10" subs in a box.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> *Audio Art 50HC
> *


WTH happened to the bottom plate? I'm guessing it didn't come from the factory that way??

-Wes


----------



## DAT

KP Texan said:


> WTH happened to the bottom plate? I'm guessing it didn't come from the factory that way??
> 
> -Wes



Yeah that is what upsets me. He never mentioned it.... Bastid... I would rather it be paint missing or something on the sides... I can touch that up..


----------



## cutra

normalicy said:


> Here's one I'm suprised I haven't seen. Happened upon this a few years ago from a police officer who had finished using it for evidence. He couldn't sell it to me, but he could give it.


Man, i remember this one in a stereo shop back in the late 80's i think. 
The price sticker was 499.99 i think....
I almost bought it too...


----------



## normalicy

WRX/Z28 said:


> I have a bunch of them unrepaired. The problem I saw time and time again was that Xtants were installed poorly by installers. They were admittedly easy to damage by careless individuals. The case was an open design that allowed moisture, dirt, debris, copper wire shards, and almost anything else into the amp.
> 
> They also were used in a lot of flush mounted installs. I've seen dozens of these installs where the fan's were blocked off. Any forced air cooled amp will hate life in these conditions.
> 
> They were not supposed to be slapped into a car, but they were... time and time again.
> 
> 
> 
> What hot stuff? All the heat producing devices were lined up on those tunnels.
> 
> What was sealed? All the covers had copper screens in them. What needed to be cut? I don't follow you...


Phoenix Gold Phorum // View topic - Xtant 3300c Fitzed!

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...um/37490-xtant-3300c-vs-3300x.html#post432981


They aren't completely sealed, but putting a fan on it wouldn't be very effective since about 80% of the area is sheet steel & there's no real way to mount it other than putting holes in the amp or gluing.


----------



## JKashat

Only pics I have/can find of my 2000 Tahoe w/ the Alpine CDA-7990 & PXA-H900 F#1 Status installed. They went to a PPI 4125 & (2) 21400 amps powering (2) sets of a/d/s/ 346is components and (2) SoloBaric 15" L7s. Like an idiot I sold them (F1) after I got rid of the Tahoe for a 2003 Infiniti G35 Coupe because at the time I didn't think the H/U could be changed. ...A couple months later I got the JDM double din dash and HVAC controller. Still crushed about it. It was truely awesome IMHO. I WILL have the F#1 Status stuff again.


----------



## icu812

DAT said:


> Just scored this last week and got it today,$100 bought it for a friend. Have not tested it but he made a custom video of it on 2 10" subs in a box.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> *Audio Art 50HC
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> I think you should send it on over to me
> solid little amps for sure ,,,,,,,,
> someone butchered a very nice piece of audio history , easy fix though
> I would have given a Hun for it also


----------



## PPI_GUY

Love Audio Art amps. Simple, clean and powerful. What more do you need? Nice buy too.


----------



## Oliver

JKashat said:


> *...because at the time I didn't think the H/U could be changed.* ...A couple months later I got the JDM double din dash and HVAC controller. Still crushed about it. It was truely awesome IMHO. I WILL have the F#1 Status stuff again.


OUCH


----------



## lust4sound

Nocturnus said:


> Yeah, 2 amps inside, could of swore it had VLX-200 printed on the end.


If it is the same amp that I had, then I think it is the 200HCA. Absolutely amazing amp. Hated selling it, wish I had a pair, would have kept them!


----------



## lust4sound

icu812 said:


> DAT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just scored this last week and got it today,$100 bought it for a friend. Have not tested it but he made a custom video of it on 2 10" subs in a box.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> *Audio Art 50HC
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> I think you should send it on over to me
> solid little amps for sure ,,,,,,,,
> someone butchered a very nice piece of audio history , easy fix though
> I would have given a Hun for it also
> 
> 
> 
> I know someone selling a very clean, all original and fully functioning 4 channel to match that beauty.. I think he is asking $160 shipped.. Very nice amp. Let me know if you're interested, I'll put you in touch with the owner.
Click to expand...


----------



## stills

proof i'm a hoarder








an xover i've never gotten along with and will never be installed again. yet it's still here after 15 years. noisy lil bastard


----------



## Nocturnus

stills said:


> proof i'm a hoarder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an xover i've never gotten along with and will never be installed again. yet it's still here after 15 years. noisy lil bastard


Oh hell.. I had one of those or a XM3, I can't remember now. I also had this purple Urban Audio Works amp. Ran that sucker at 2ohm mono for a long time without any problems.


----------



## normalicy

I've got 2 of the XM3's.


----------



## stills

ya'll have noise probs. with the coustic, or is it just something i'm missing?


----------



## normalicy

None here. I've seen numerous of the Coustic XM3's in competition systems, so I'm gonna say that noise isn't an issue with them. Of course, at this age, it's possible a bad/broken solder joint may give you some issues.


----------



## DaleCarter

starboy869 said:


> An a404 is bigger than a300. Not by much tho


Ain't no way it'll fit then. I have an extra 1/4". Maybe.

Thanks for the offer, though.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Had an XM-3 and no noise whatsoever. You may have gotten a bad one. I feel the XM-series of XO's were a quality product for a good price.


----------



## bamelanc

I loved this thing. '93 in my single cab toyota, Sony walmart CD player with a Alpine 3527 powering Alpine coaxials and tweets with a Hifonics Vulcan on a pair of 6" Bazooka tubes.










Barely used.




























It's all on the block btw.


----------



## cutra

bamelanc said:


> I loved this thing. '93 in my single cab toyota, Sony walmart CD player with a Alpine 3527 powering Alpine coaxials and tweets with a Hifonics Vulcan on a pair of 6" Bazooka tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barely used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all on the block btw.



Nice.!


----------



## HondAudio

icu812 said:


> DAT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> I think you should send it on over to me
> solid little amps for sure ,,,,,,,,
> someone butchered a very nice piece of audio history , easy fix though
> I would have given a Hun for it also
> 
> 
> 
> What's that big hole in the bottom?
Click to expand...


----------



## Nocturnus

I wish i could find where I saved all the old installs I had on my sites. I had quite a few goodies from 90-94.


----------



## Robb

bump for more old school !


----------



## ACRucrazy

Not "true" old school, but coming up on 10 years old now, and everyone loves pics.


----------



## bamelanc

ACRucrazy said:


> Not "true" old school, but coming up on 10 years old now, and everyone loves pics.


Sick.


----------



## DAT

HondAudio said:


> icu812 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's that big hole in the bottom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you know how the guys in *Arizona* do it, they simply cut holes in the bottom for cooling.
> 
> 
> Just kidding, not sure why he did this amp works , so I'll look for a spare bottom cover to make it 100%.
Click to expand...


----------



## HondAudio

Hey, I'm not from around here, man. I don't know how they "do it in Arizona".


----------



## gss

bamelanc said:


> I loved this thing. '93 in my single cab toyota, Sony walmart CD player with a Alpine 3527 powering Alpine coaxials and tweets with a Hifonics Vulcan on a pair of 6" Bazooka tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barely used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all on the block btw.



PM'd.


----------



## haakono

A new addition to my small collection 

Picked up this nice Phoenix Gold MPS 2500 locally, gotta love these old school cheaters amps! Suspiciously big and heavy for a 2x50w amp


----------



## Oliver

haakono,

Beautiful


----------



## marko

that looks like pedi's old amp, i almost bought it but there was no price with it...

got one localy myself but the rca's are on the same side!


----------



## ACRucrazy

haakono said:


> A new addition to my small collection
> 
> Picked up this nice Phoenix Gold MPS 2500 locally, gotta love these old school cheaters amps! Suspiciously big and heavy for a 2x50w amp


Crack it open and lets see the guts


----------



## PPI_GUY

Man, who else misses the days of high current cheater amps?
PG, Orion HCCA, PPI Pro Mos, US Amps, etc.


----------



## haakono

marko said:


> that looks like pedi's old amp, i almost bought it but there was no price with it...
> 
> got one localy myself but the rca's are on the same side!


You, sir, are correct  Its pedi's old amp, I live just a few miles away from him. Picked it up a couple of days ago. I paid about $400 for it. I tried to gut it, but I only have metric hex keys  Could'nt get the bolts on each endplate of. Maybe sometime later


----------



## marko

haakono said:


> You, sir, are correct  Its pedi's old amp, I live just a few miles away from him. Picked it up a couple of days ago. I paid about $400 for it. I tried to gut it, but I only have metric hex keys  Could'nt get the bolts on each endplate of. Maybe sometime later


you don't need hex keys to take lid off bottom, just a cross headed screw driver for the 6 screws on the base plate..


----------



## haakono

marko said:


> you don't need hex keys to take lid off bottom, just a cross headed screw driver for the 6 screws on the base plate..


I do actually, the lid is held by the bottom centre hex bolt on each end, I got one loose as it was not properly tightened, but the lid won't come loose until this one is out aswell, you can see the lid has a bent flange that connects to the endplates:


----------



## marko

oops, forgot about those ones since mine all have the plexi bottoms that do away with the end 2 hex ones..


----------



## HCCA

This OS thread is so long, I can't remember if I posted this, yet, or not. Alpine 7909 & 5959 changer.


----------



## starboy869

If you ever want to sell that 7909 let me know


----------



## normalicy

Wow, a 7909... & in good condition too.


----------



## Luke352

I know where there are some 7909 new in box and a couple of used ones. But it's a secret, lol.


----------



## PPI_GUY

There is a very nice looking old school PG MS-250 on Fleabay right now. It's not mine. 
$250 OBO.

Phoenix Gold MS 250 - eBay (item 130348063870 end time Dec-08-09 12:42:19 PST)


----------



## tomtomjr




----------



## Robb

where do you find that stuff Tom is beyond me.. :worried:


----------



## tomtomjr

I have buying a lot less of the car audio gear when I come across it. Here is where my funds have been going. About 70% finished (frame off resto). Plan on an "old school" audio setup for it. (M&M speakers, Zapco 151's, ect) Will post more pics when done.


----------



## crux131

tomtomjr, do you have any Savard Speakers by chance? I had some Rap 12's and some HiQ seies 12's at varying times, but these items are near impossible to find pictures of online( it seems ).


----------



## tomtomjr

crux131 said:


> tomtomjr, do you have any Savard Speakers by chance? I had some Rap 12's and some HiQ seies 12's at varying times, but these items are near impossible to find pictures of online( it seems ).


No on the Savard speakers. Savard was the in thing for 1992. We sold a lot that year where I worked. Will let you know when I come across some.


----------



## stills

oh sh*t a prowler!
nice!


----------



## smithee419

Savard's, man I remember those when I was first getting into car audio, alot of people where I lived paired them with the oldschool series VII hifonics amps. I've seen some savard's for sale recently the 4-12" box I can't remember where I saw it though.


----------



## PPI_GUY

I remember alot of Savard Rap subs being paired with RF Series 1 and Coustic amps. Also remember being surprised by how good they sounded. Reinforced paper cones and 1.5" voice coils if I remember correctly. In fact I think they were regarded as a 'poor man's Orion XTR" by my friends at the time. Would love to grab a set of them as well just to see if they actually sound as good as I remember.


----------



## DAT

PPI_GUY said:


> I remember alot of Savard Rap subs being paired with RF Series 1 and Coustic amps. Also remember being surprised by how good they sounded. Reinforced paper cones and 1.5" voice coils if I remember correctly. In fact I think they were regarded as *a 'poor man's Orion XTR"* by my friends at the time. Would love to grab a set of them as well just to see if they actually sound as good as I remember.


Really I used both before in early 90's and would take the Savarad any day over the XTR Orion.

Loved those Savard Subs, and when I call to order more I got to talk to the owner of Savard 

at that time a guy with Hydraulic pumps and Daytons wheels on a Grand Am was using 4 15's in the back in a "V" shaped box hitting high 140's back then. Nothing could touch it here locally not even the RF Suburban with tons of RF equipment.

Wasn't that the same time Autotek was doing their thing?

the guy with the RF Burb was going back and forth with a another local guy in a Blazer with Autotek. 

he had a decal that had the TAZ Devil drinking a drink with "punch logo on it " that said " I drink Punch for Breakfast" 

boy every month it has something new with those guys...

Also can't forget Volcano speakers, located in Danville Ky, Eminence Speaker company made their speakers....

Ohh the good days I miss them


----------



## ChrisB

It's a shame that Savard had some tax issues and shut down the car audio business. I remember one of the local dealers selling the Hi-Q 10s for $25 each just to get rid of them. I wish I had purchased more than the pair I had and I really wish I hadn't just given them away.


----------



## KP

I have been an Orion fan since day one. Until I ran across this 2200GX I have never heard of the model. I believe it is the original version of the NT200. This one has no serial number, any where that I can find, and two seperate boards inside. It is also the same length as a 2350GX/4100GX. Put my 2350 next to it for comparison.


----------



## smithee419

Wow volcano! What about the oldschool lanzar opti-drive. Those were some good amps! In fact I just sold some 2 months ago a opti 500 and 2 opti 50's. I had some of the early lanzar amps before the opti-drive series, 2- 240 4 channel amps. Thought those sounded better than the opti's.
I remember the early Eartquake stuff too-the first time I heard their subs and amps I was impressed. 
I love oldschool car audio! Tomorrow I'll post some pics of what I have sitting in the garage. Some Zap's, Soundstream.


----------



## smithee419

Mmmm Orion! Always been a fan, I too don't remember the 2200gx.


----------



## bri g

first post!

some old school gear that I managed to collect

focal mistral 6.5 (pic of the tweeter anyway)









alpine 7949 (in storage until I find a suitable processor)









PPI A600 for my seps (will be used to power the midbass when I go active)









some new hauls, PPI Pro Art 50 and Pro Art 100. not in the best shape but it still sounds great


----------



## gitmobass

Just got a new toy:








Model Number:








Full Crossover:








And 60 amps of fusing for a 50x4 amp lol:


----------



## PPI_GUY

DAT said:


> Really I used both before in early 90's and would take the Savarad any day over the XTR Orion.
> 
> Also can't forget Volcano speakers, located in Danville Ky, Eminence Speaker company made their speakers....
> 
> Ohh the good days I miss them


For SPL and accuracy, I thought dvc XTR's were pretty solid. But, you are right the Savard's were louder.
I used Kicker Free-Air's, then Solobaric's and finally OZ first gen's.

Volcano! Wow, that place is approx. 50 minutes from my house. Had a friend who worked for them until they closed. He owned a music store and sold tons of their old stock until it dried up.

Hey, were you ever at any of the Crank It Up's/Sound-Off's at the Horse Park? Or in Knoxville, Tn? 

Locally, a kid had a red Blazer with 6 18" Kicker Comps and all Orion HCCA amps. Three 2100's and a couple 250's. That thing was brutal. A friend of mine got a new Toyota Extra-Cab for graduation, immediately pulled the rear fold-up seat and installed a RF Power 1000, Power 650 and a Punch 75, Alpine deck, EQ, Punch separates and four Kicker Comp 10's. 
Seemed everyone had high dollar systems but me!


----------



## nugrbeer

stroker 18 the badest os sub


----------



## BMWSound

Hi

I am a newbie with this forum. I write from Finland and will now ask some questions. So you Old school PRO:s please answer me.

I bought an old BMW 520i from year 1985. I thought few days what to do with the car and I decided to build some 80´s mobile audio show car. I allready bought a Nakamichi TD-1200E II casette player and Nakamichi PA-200 and PA-300 amps. I will allso buy two more Nakamichi amps, one stero and one mono. Do not now the models yet.

Now I would have to find some speakers to go with the car, headunit and amps. What speakers and subs were hot in the middle of 80´s? Would Infinity Kappa CS 1K 3-way kit be a good choise? I would need a front system, some rear speakers (koaxial?) and subwoofer(s). I would like to get a 2-way or 3-way set as frontspeakers and some 6,5" coaxial for the rear. Then subwoofer(s) 1 or 2 for eaxmple 12". All speakers could be same brand.

Give me some hints to complete my system.

Here is one photo of my headunit.

Thanks and greetings from Finnland!


----------



## smithee419

Heres some old school amps and subs. Sorry I know they are dirty!


----------



## DAT

Love the purple US Amp


----------



## smithee419

Heres some more subs!


----------



## smithee419

Just picked that up last month, still needs alittle work. Was gonna use it on an install but changed my mind.


----------



## labcoat22

smithee419 said:


> Heres some old school amps and subs. Sorry I know they are dirty!


Mmmm tasty ZAPCO units

R-


----------



## smithee419

Hers some other stuff laying around in my garage. Passive orion sub crossover dont even know where I got that. I have more to come later.


----------



## ChrisB

smithee419 said:


> Hers some other stuff laying around in my garage. Passive orion sub crossover dont even know where I got that. I have more to come later.


Now you are bringing back memories. I had one of those passive Orion crossovers when I was in college and down to using ONE Punch 150 in my sound system. I had that amplifier bridged to a pair of Kicker C10s through the Orion Passive while running stereo via PAC Bass Blockers to my front speakers in a 1981 Crown Victoria.


----------



## bamelanc

Ha...Kicker Impulse...I had forgotten about that.


----------



## smithee419

I knew somebody would get a kick out of that! You should see the amount of oldschool alarm systems I have laying around that would bring back memories-probably in around 20.


----------



## tmieczkowski

heh, if impulse is bad, then mohawk is worse. old timers, you remember this line


----------



## smithee419

Don't remember the Mohawk. Was never too much into the old kicker stuff. Someone gave me that and a kicker impulse 2150 about 10 years ago after an install I did for them.


----------



## smithee419

I wish I had some picks of my old concord eq I had back in the day. Yeah I know concord! That thing was a real cool eq for them days-13 bands with a digital screen. I had all sorts of oldschool amps that I blew and just threw away. Now I wish I would have saved them.


----------



## starboy869

Davinci = drool


----------



## smithee419

That was my dream when it first came out, just never could afford one back then. It is everything that I thought it would be then some. It will be stored away till I deciede to use it again. Just one of those amps I don't think I could ever get rid of.


----------



## normalicy

They were Soundstream's last dying breath. Those were the only amps that tempted me away from the reference series. Still can't afford one.


----------



## haakono

How much do they go for nowadays? I picked up a mint us-made Davinci this spring here in norway, just wondering what it would be worth if I wanted to sell sometime?


----------



## n_olympios

Keep it. It's not a good time for sellers, due to the financial crisis and all.

Hopefully things will get better, and rare stuff like the DaVinci will sell for good money again.


----------



## smithee419

Keep it!!!! There was a mint 1 with original box, blt4, and manual on eBay about a month ago that ONLY went for around $600-$700. That was a steal for that amp.


----------



## haakono

No interest in selling really, just wondering about price these days  I always regretted selling my first one about 10 years ago, had to sell the car it was installed in with system to get rid of it back then. What I really need is another BLT4 to run 4 separate inputs since I use crossovers and time alignment directly from the head unit.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

WOW


----------



## ACRucrazy

AVIDEDTR said:


> WOW


I have 3 of those RS-A2's in the box.

Also have these BNIB.


----------



## ACRucrazy

Figured some may get a kick out of these pics. That "small" Sony is a rather large 6 channel from... 1992ish?


----------



## HondAudio

haakono said:


> No interest in selling really, just wondering about price these days  I always regretted selling my first one about 10 years ago, had to sell the car it was installed in with system to get rid of it back then. What I really need is another BLT4 to run 4 separate inputs since I use crossovers and time alignment directly from the head unit.


An amp of that vintage, in excellent condition, should be sold for no less than...

<dr evil>
ONE-HUNDRED BILLION DOLLARS!
</dr evil>


----------



## ihartred

ACRucrazy said:


>



 I'd be impressed if that was a tall boy.

It's just not fair. You guys got started when most vendors were worth collecting!


----------



## handy

my 1989 marantz amp


----------



## chad

ihartred said:


> It's just not fair. You guys got started when most vendors were worth collecting!


Because we are a bunch of old farts.


----------



## ehkewley

ACRucrazy said:


> I have 3 of those RS-A2's in the box.
> 
> Also have these BNIB.


Nice to see average current consumption for given ohms.


----------



## KingDiamond

Those Pioneer Premier amps look interesting. I never heard Class-A in a car before.


----------



## alachua

ACRucrazy said:


> Figured some may get a kick out of these pics. That "small" Sony is a rather large 6 channel from... 1992ish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


So...wanna trade an Adcom 5475 for one of those...since you have so many, I mean....

-Cliff


----------



## tomtomjr

smithee419 said:


> I wish I had some picks of my old concord eq I had back in the day. Yeah I know concord! That thing was a real cool eq for them days-13 bands with a digital screen. I had all sorts of oldschool amps that I blew and just threw away. Now I wish I would have saved them.


Like this one... Sold it several months ago. New in box. It was neat looking. But sound was fair. (my opinion) ... But neat looking...


----------



## tomtomjr

handy said:


> my 1989 marantz amp


I have a set of those. Great sounding amps. I have the 5 amps and 1 power supply. All new, never mounted. Just missing a few plugs though. Your setup looks great. Very nice install. I have told a lot of people how these things sound. One of the cleanest amps ever made IMO. Only non-tube amp that sounds like a tube amp, minus the distortion. Very warm sound. A+ on the install.


----------



## clbolt

My latest acquisitions... 

#1
















and #2

















Gavotte #1 is literally brand new, still sealed in it's plastic with the owner's manual, Fosgate brochures, separation controller, and warranty registration papers. Gavotte #2 was shipped to a magazine reviewer for testing, but never installed in a car. It also has it's owner's manual, but instead of being staped, it's loose-leaf in a mylar binder. The manuals have different covers.


----------



## tomtomjr

clbolt said:


> My latest acquisitions...
> 
> #1
> 
> 
> Gavotte #1 is literally brand new, still sealed in it's plastic with the owner's manual, Fosgate brochures, separation controller, and warranty registration papers. Gavotte #2 was shipped to a magazine reviewer for testing, but never installed in a car. It also has it's owner's manual, but instead of being staped, it's loose-leaf in a mylar binder. The manuals have different covers.


Those are nice. Real nice. Fosgate (pre-Rockford) ...Don't see many of those new in the box anymore. I know someone who has a few new in box, and a few used ones. Classic stuff. I have the matching amps for it new in box. You should send them to me...:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## smithee419

Yeah Tom that was the 1. It sounded ok-probably why I sold it to begin with, but for that time era it looked cool!


----------



## DAT

clbolt said:


> My latest acquisitions...
> 
> #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gavotte #1 is literally brand new, still sealed in it's plastic with the owner's manual, Fosgate brochures, separation controller, and warranty registration papers. Gavotte #2 was shipped to a magazine reviewer for testing, but never installed in a car. It also has it's owner's manual, but instead of being staped, it's loose-leaf in a mylar binder. The manuals have different covers.





What are these worth in MINT condition? I might know someone that will part with his unit.


----------



## tomtomjr

I think the other large Fosgate collector paid $100 each for them new in box. I have picked them up for anywhere from $30 to $75 for good shaped ones. So, my guess is $75 to $150 for a mint one. Depending on who wants one. Then again, if you find someone who wants one badly and there are no more for sale, you can try for even more. Have seen a used one go for $200 on Ebay. Then again, I got one for $30 a few years ago. (sold all of them in the $100 range)... The amps do much better in mint or new in box. I have paid insane prices for the 1st gen RF 45, 75, and 150's new in box.


----------



## clbolt

DAT said:


> What are these worth in MINT condition? I might know someone that will part with his unit.


I paid $150 for one, and $110 for the other. Both of mine are dead-mint (never installed) with manuals and boxes, and I'd pay somewhere in that range for a third in equal condition. It just depends on condition and what comes with it.

I've seen them advertised for more, but they don't sell.

One of mine will be going in my new system, and a buddy will be building a system around the other. I wanted one in the 80s, and now I finally have it.


----------



## tomtomjr

If you want the matching Fosgate pr-220, pr-250, pr-235, pr-250II, eq's,crossovers, ect, let me know. I still have some extras. Many new in box. Would be neat to see a huge old school install using them. Pricey, but would be a 10 on the coolness factor...


----------



## n_olympios

handy said:


> my 1989 marantz amp


Very nice! 

There's a couple of mono 750A amps in ebay, not cheap though. :surprised:


----------



## PimpMySound

The Gavotte is not pre Rockford, it is after Rockford. That was a new company of Jim Fosgate, I think later calles Fosgate Audionics. He also made the very similar Concord IS5000 / harman/kardon CSP1.


----------



## tomtomjr

PimpMySound said:


> The Gavotte is not pre Rockford, it is after Rockford. That was a new company of Jim Fosgate, I think later calles Fosgate Audionics. He also made the very similar Concord IS5000 / harman/kardon CSP1.


Incorrect, and correct at the same time. The Gavotte is Pre-Rockford. Here are the 4 prototype amps that did it. The PR-250 is a single center channel. Then the 4 input channels (no such amps) , then the 2 other channels. Extra knobs, extra boards, RCA's instead of DIN inputs, ect. Labels all over them for different things. These are from Jim's car in the Pre Rockford days for the 1st surround sound system in a car. Late 70's. I don't think that that Gavotte was completed for consumer use at the time, since it is all inside of the 4 amps, but this was made pre-Rockford. Just not all in one package. The one shown in the picture below has the Pre-Rockford label on the package also. Not sure how many were sold during the Pre years, but am sure not many since I have never seen the Fosgate label on a Gavotte box. The later ones I think were through the Audionics company though.


----------



## tomtomjr

This is the first Fosgate amp. PR-7000 PowerPunch. 1973 - Just in case someone wants to see the guts of an old-old-old school amp... Has a patch cord input in the side. Guess you could plug your guitar into it...This amp works 100%.


----------



## ACRucrazy

clbolt said:


> My latest acquisitions...


Now those are


----------



## stills

360 degree space matrix!!!!


----------



## clbolt

ACRucrazy said:


> Now those are


Thank you muchly!  I have 5 channels of Hybrid Clarus comps I'm going to use with mine in the Tercel. Really old-school, meet really _not_ old-school.


----------



## inoii

does this count?
mrvf300
im trying to sell it on cl and need to know if i can attach og status to it lol...


----------



## clbolt

^^^ Ummm..... no.


----------



## inoii

um ok  do u know like what year did they come out so i can put it in lol...


----------



## Chuck

Here's my prized old school trophy, my complete and new in the box KEF GT 200 kit. This consisted of the GT100 6x9 plates and a pair of 8 inch KEF subs in ducted enclosures. These are the later version of the first series. The original was released in 1985 and was sold in the old white KEF boxes with minimalist blue lettering. These were the more dramatic packages released a couple years later. There was a final series with round flush mounted duct covers instead of the 6 inch square covers I have that match the plate speakers.


----------



## old_skool_noma

finally added another art to my collection, got it for a steal of a price locally, so im up to an A404 and an A600.2

heres the a404, and actually the scuffs on it cleaned up quite nicely the other day










and the a600.2



















plastic on the power plug is cracked though, but for paying $100 for the amp, im not going to complain










and both of them mounted



















finally the empty space for one more A600.2, hopefully the wiring situation and amp mounting is cleaned up a little better by then


----------



## Brian Steele

old_skool_noma said:


>


Just curious - what subs are those?


----------



## old_skool_noma

Brian Steele said:


> Just curious - what subs are those?


UltraLinear, used to be owned by MA/Visonik/Clif Designs, now owned by Acoustic Audio, nothing special or even that good, i think i paid about 40 for the pair shipped about 3 years ago, and i got an amp with them for about 40 shipped, amp was dead within a month but i also knew nothing about setting gains


----------



## lucas569

Nocturnus said:


> I wish i could find where I saved all the old installs I had on my sites. I had quite a few goodies from 90-94.


you know you can go to waybackmachine.com and look up old sites right?


----------



## lucas569

god i feel old!


----------



## gex90

These are pictures of my Carrozzeria (Pioneer Japan) components from 1988. 

The components on the first picture are from the bottom: Carrozzeria GEX-M900TV, KPX-990 EQ-600 and Pioneer EQ-600. Both EQ-600 are identical.

The two other photos are from the Japanese catalog showing the GEX-M900TV and Carrozzeria KPX-990 in action. I think they look amazing.


----------



## normalicy

gex90 said:


> These are pictures of my Carrozzeria (Pioneer Japan) components from 1988.
> 
> The components on the first picture are from the bottom: Carrozzeria GEX-M900TV, KPX-990 EQ-600 and Pioneer EQ-600. Both EQ-600 are identical.
> 
> The two other photos are from the Japanese catalog showing the GEX-M900TV and Carrozzeria KPX-990 in action. I think they look amazing.


LOVE!!! LOVE!!! LOVE!!!

Pioneer was so ahead of their time. Especially in the late 80's & 90's.


----------



## normalicy

inoii said:


> um ok  do u know like what year did they come out so i can put it in lol...


They started making those around '96. So, it's about a decade old I'd say.


----------



## cutra

normalicy said:


> LOVE!!! LOVE!!! LOVE!!!
> 
> Pioneer was so ahead of their time. Especially in the late 80's & 90's.


I remember buying my Pioneer in 1988 or 1989 it looks just like those but mine was a tape with cd controller. I still have it ! I actually have two now with 2 6packs my original as well as a new one in original box. 
Here is what i have...KEX M800,CDX-M50 with controller bnib,CDX-M40 and a newer model eq. the DSP-7200 bnib.! I also have a DEH-525 bnib! hehe.


----------



## ACRucrazy

An old Alpine 7263 cass deck that I puled out of an Omni GLH I bought 2 years ago. Its been sitting at my desk since then.

(poor cell pic)


----------



## DAT

ACRucrazy said:


> An old Alpine 7263 cass deck that I puled out of an Omni GLH I bought 2 years ago. Its been sitting at my desk since then.
> 
> (poor cell pic)


Omni - GLH - aka Goes Like Hell 

old school also.


----------



## JKashat

This arrived today...
Alpine F #1 Status CDA-7990
(in the original box)
*Now I really need a PXA-H900.

















Debating on if I should sell this one or not...
Rockford Fosgate Punch 150hd
(new heatsink, sticker and harness)


----------



## Robb

^^ Congrats ! but the 7990 is not old school... :laugh:
This is an old school thread.


----------



## tomtomjr

But the 150HD is.


----------



## JKashat

Robb said:


> ^^ Congrats ! but the 7990 is not old school... :laugh:
> This is an old school thread.


It's NEW old school. 
It was built in October of 2000.
Nine years doesn't cut it yet, huh?


tomtomjr said:


> But the 150HD is.


Yes, indeed. No questioning that one.


----------



## tomtomjr

JKashat said:


> It's NEW old school.
> It was built in October of 2000.
> Nine years doesn't cut it yet, huh?


To be old school, it has to be made before 1995. 95 is about the time everyone sold out to overseas companies. True old school is 20+ years old. BUT, certain pieces made after 96 still qualify in the old school category. Anything made in USA or Japan pretty much still qualifies. A McIntosh MC4000M made in 99 qualifies since it is a hand built amp. Late 90's US Amps, ect, ect... Hand built, built in Japan, or USA. Those all pretty much qualify. If a pick and pull machine put the board together, it is not old-school... Just my opinion...


----------



## jonnyanalog

old_skool_noma said:


> finally added another art to my collection, got it for a steal of a price locally, so im up to an A404 and an A600.2
> 
> heres the a404, and actually the scuffs on it cleaned up quite nicely the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the a600.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plastic on the power plug is cracked though, but for paying $100 for the amp, im not going to complain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and both of them mounted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally the empty space for one more A600.2, hopefully the wiring situation and amp mounting is cleaned up a little better by then


I love me some arts!
I just got a very mint black A200.2 with box, nearly new plugs, and manual for really cheap.


----------



## old_skool_noma

jonnyanalog said:


> I love me some arts!
> I just got a very mint black A200.2 with box, nearly new plugs, and manual for really cheap.


good score, i need to get new plugs for the A600.2, but i may just go ahead and get new plugs for all of them once i get the second A600.2 so everything matches


----------



## starboy869

ACRucrazy said:


> Figured some may get a kick out of these pics. That "small" Sony is a rather large 6 channel from... 1992ish?


holly 

umm where do you live? and what times are you away from home and do you own a dog just curious


----------



## normalicy

I will say one thing about those Sony's. Even though they are awsome, if one blows, good luck getting parts... well for a reasonable price.


----------



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ

Never been used Xtant 403a, Punch Power 50m ( 1995 iirc ) , Soundstream D200 ( 1987 build ), and a toy Thunder 4244 ( 2000 build ) I had sitting around. There is a BBQ grill 200X2 trans-ana, a punch 325.2 ( meh ) and a Thunder 81000D ( 2000 build ) in the car.


Under the false floor. During construction.


----------



## cutra

starboy869 said:


> holly
> 
> umm where do you live? and what times are you away from home and do you own a dog just curious


Wow, 
the only sony amps I would ever consider owning!


----------



## starboy869

Same here


----------



## Blu

I was rummaging through some boxes of misc car audio stuff, and came across this... I wondered where it had gone!

Denon DCR 5240A pull-out Cassette Deck/Receiver circa 1987


----------



## ReloadedSS

starboy869 said:


> holly
> 
> umm where do you live? and what times are you away from home and do you own a dog just curious


Not if I find his house first. 

Seriously, I don't think I've seen that many uber Sony Ref amps together before. I suppose the only other time was at a distribution point before being shipped to retail stores for sale. Awesome amps, although simply due to size you'd need a nice big space to mount them.


----------



## bri g

may art collection finally installed. A600, Pro Art 50 and a Pro Art 100


----------



## dvsadvocate

Nice one Bri! Heres mine:









PPI 2075AM
PPI 4100AM
PPI ProMos-425
Oz Audio 300H Sub


----------



## PPI_GUY

You guys in the Philippines know how to roll! Both systems are very nice!


----------



## dvsadvocate

@PPI_GUY
Thanks man! Though theres only few of us here that have PPIs actually installed in our cars. Most people collect dust with their PPIs coz they dont have the an idea on how to make it sound right hahaha!


----------



## DAT

You gotta love the Pro Art PPI


----------



## icu812

dvsadvocate said:


> Nice one Bri! Heres mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PPI 2075AM
> PPI 4100AM
> PPI ProMos-425
> Oz Audio 300H Sub


nice install what amp is running the OZ


----------



## dvsadvocate

@icu812
Thanks man! The 2075Am is pushing the Oz with 150W bridged.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Further evidence that 1000+ watt amps for SQ aren't necessary. Most old school SQ setups utilized much less wattage and without all the newer gadgets and gimmicks (onboard crossovers and bass control). The principles that worked in 1990 still work today.


----------



## dvsadvocate

@PPI_GUY
True dat my man! The Oz pounds pretty hard for 1 sub. If I had two subs, It could probably push in the 123db SPL range!


----------



## ChrisB

PPI_GUY said:


> Further evidence that 1000+ watt amps for SQ aren't necessary. Most old school SQ setups utilized much less wattage and without all the newer gadgets and gimmicks (onboard crossovers and bass control). The principles that worked in 1990 still work today.


I've encountered problems with trying to combine old school amplifiers with modern day drivers. It didn't work out so well due to the fact that the amplifiers were designed in an era where power was expensive and drivers were highly efficient. Using those same amplifiers with modern day, INefficient drivers, caused me to abandon old school when it comes to powering subwoofers.


----------



## bri g

PPI_GUY said:


> You guys in the Philippines know how to roll! Both systems are very nice!


thanks PPI_GUY, I've been drooling over your build log as well. I know people here who would kill to get a a1200 and an a606  who needs thousands of watts of power for sq? I'll take low wattage-clean power anyday.

here's the matching old school seps:

focal mistral midbass









focal tweeter matched up with vifa TG9 midrange - worked out well surprisingly


----------



## haakono

haakono said:


> A new addition to my small collection
> 
> Picked up this nice Phoenix Gold MPS 2500 locally, gotta love these old school cheaters amps! Suspiciously big and heavy for a 2x50w amp


Sooo, today I just had to take a look inside this beatiful amp that has been shelved since 1996 

Here are some pics:


----------



## haakono




----------



## miniSQ

bri g said:


> thanks PPI_GUY, I've been drooling over your build log as well. I know people here who would kill to get a a1200 and an a606  who needs thousands of watts of power for sq? I'll take low wattage-clean power anyday.
> 
> here's the matching old school seps:
> 
> focal mistral midbass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> focal tweeter matched up with vifa TG9 midrange - worked out well surprisingly


where in the PI? I spent many a month in Olongapo and SB...IMO there isn't a better class of people in the world. Cheers and Salamat!!!


----------



## mmbongo

DAT said:


> Really I used both before in early 90's and would take the Savarad any day over the XTR Orion.
> 
> 
> Also can't forget Volcano speakers, located in Danville Ky, Eminence Speaker company made their speakers....
> 
> Ohh the good days I miss them


Sorry...just have to set the record straight here.

Volcano speakers were made by Stanford Acoustics in Danville, KY...not by Eminence. Stanford was a smaller OEM Manufacturer, and they introduced the Volcano line to get into the retail side of things. They were great speakers, and I actually swtiched to them when Savard went under. I could call up the Volcano factory and have them make whatever I wanted. Remember the cast frame dual spider 12"? I had them make me a 10" with the same motor structure. It killed 

Eminence actually made the speakers for Savard....and Orion. And Crunch...Autotek....Crankenstein.....Marathon....and countless others. I loved me some Savard, I had a Firebird with 4 ProSeries 10's mounted isobaric which was all the rage at that time. You simply could not destroy a Savard speaker. The Hi-Q 15's were the only Savards I ever remember having trouble with, and we sold boat loads of them. The Rap Series of course was the top seller, as they destroyed Kickers (made by Credence) for half the price and didn't fall apart. I still have a Rap 12 to this day, and it still has the Eminence production sticker on it.

Eminence quit OEM'ing for car audio companies in the late 90's because they could no longer make money replacing all the drivers that people abused to death so they just let that market go to China.

Don't know whatever happened to Stanford. I think the lifetime warranty on Volcanos helped put them under, plus it was just simply hard to compete with the likes of new companies like JL Audio and all the fly-by-night operations that popped up. I don't know whatever happened to JL Audio. They never did much in the car audio world  
The only other thing I know of that Stanford did was Allison Acoustics home speakers.


----------



## DAT

mmbongo said:


> Sorry...just have to set the record straight here.
> 
> *Volcano speakers were made by Stanford Acoustics in Danville, KY...not by Eminence.* Stanford was a smaller OEM Manufacturer, and they introduced the Volcano line to get into the retail side of things. They were great speakers, and I actually swtiched to them when Savard went under. I could call up the Volcano factory and have them make whatever I wanted. Remember the cast frame dual spider 12"? I had them make me a 10" with the same motor structure. It killed
> 
> Eminence actually made the speakers for Savard....and Orion. And Crunch...Autotek....Crankenstein.....Marathon....and countless others. I loved me some Savard, I had a Firebird with 4 ProSeries 10's mounted isobaric which was all the rage at that time. You simply could not destroy a Savard speaker. The Hi-Q 15's were the only Savards I ever remember having trouble with, and we sold boat loads of them. The Rap Series of course was the top seller, as they destroyed Kickers (made by Credence) for half the price and didn't fall apart. I still have a Rap 12 to this day, and it still has the Eminence production sticker on it.
> 
> Eminence quit OEM'ing for car audio companies in the late 90's because they could no longer make money replacing all the drivers that people abused to death so they just let that market go to China.
> 
> Don't know whatever happened to Stanford. I think the lifetime warranty on Volcanos helped put them under, plus it was just simply hard to compete with the likes of new companies like JL Audio and all the fly-by-night operations that popped up. I don't know whatever happened to JL Audio. They never did much in the car audio world
> The only other thing I know of that Stanford did was Allison Acoustics home speakers.



Your right, I was drinking too much that day I posted that. A local friend of mine bought out Volcano and they still made the speakers they have a web site if anyone is interested.. He also makes the best speaker boxes around...


----------



## starboy869

Got to love the ProArt100.










playing around with my pass a600.2


----------



## Vega-LE

haakono said:


>


Beautiful amp and nice pics as well. I have some old school I need to get around to posting.


----------



## bri g

minisq, dvs and I are based in manila. if ever you're in town, shoot us a PM and we can meet up. there are a bunch of us audio junkies over here  

starboy869, is that a BNIB pro art 100??  that thing pounds the heck out of my soundstream sub. those pass edition arts are the $ex, its the first time I've seen those.


----------



## starboy869

Binb ha I wish. It's just mint with box.


----------



## PPI_GUY

mmbongo said:


> Don't know whatever happened to Stanford. I think the lifetime warranty on Volcanos helped put them under, plus it was just simply hard to compete with the likes of new companies like JL Audio and all the fly-by-night operations that popped up. I don't know whatever happened to JL Audio. They never did much in the car audio world
> The only other thing I know of that Stanford did was Allison Acoustics home speakers.


The Stanford building now sits empty about 50 minutes from my house. I had a friend who worked for them for just alittle while then began selling their guitar/bass and p.a. speakers thru his music store in Danville, Ky. Everything they did was of good quality.

Never knew Eminence made Savard's but, that certainly explains why they performed so well. The Rap's certainly sounded better than my 10" Kicker Free-Air's. And yes, I remember when IB was all the rage. Unfortunately, very few shops (in my area) knew how to install them correctly.

I would love to see some pics of your Savard 12" if you get the chance. This is the old school thread after all!


----------



## 1320ft

My MS275 & ZX200 just installed last week after collecting dust


----------



## k-ink

That pic shows the full spectrum from old school onwards. Cool looking 275 - make sure you change the caps though, as they leak due to age then cause a short! Drop me a line if you ever want to move it on.


----------



## ryan s

I'm in love with this thread...

The internals of the PG MS-series are gorgeous. I also like the ZX-series for some reason...don't know why.


----------



## starboy869

here's a link i found

Museum


----------



## jonnyanalog

Here's my new ray of Old School sunshine:





















It came with the plugs and box as well. Warranty sticker still in place.


----------



## 1320ft

k-ink said:


> That pic shows the full spectrum from old school onwards. Cool looking 275 - make sure you change the caps though, as they leak due to age then cause a short! Drop me a line if you ever want to move it on.





ryan s said:


> I'm in love with this thread...
> 
> The internals of the PG MS-series are gorgeous. I also like the ZX-series for some reason...don't know why.



Getting amps like these in Australia, is like getting blood out of a stone.

Most of us find them on ebay usa and get them sent.


----------



## starboy869

I sent an a300.2 and a spacer to austrailia just a few days ago with usps. Usps is so much cheaper than canada post for shipping overseas.


----------



## haakono

Yesterday I got these beauties in the mail, a set of never used Focal Audiom 6W mids, to go with my TLR tweeters I've had for 8 years. Looking forward to hearing them play together as a set


----------



## ghettocowboy

Bom said:


> And Nakamichi gears


if you are selling your cd changers, please lemme know
Currently I have MB-100 in dash 6 disc changer BNIB, A/D/S Ed Meitner (forgot how to spell his name) DAC BNIB, A/D/S 320 is used for only 10 hours, Dyn 360 system with 360A X-over. Dyn X280 X-over with MD-130, Accuvolt, Nakamichi DAC 111, DAC-41, and a few blocks of Linear power Class A amps. I really need the cd changer to use my DACs to complete my setup


----------



## craziechild

Time to post my collections... All the way from Malaysia!


----------



## HondAudio

craziechild said:


> Time to post my collections... All the way from Malaysia!


Those are either dirty, or scratched, and that makes us sad


----------



## craziechild

sorry the scratches... 

when i bought it from a fellow collector, it was worse than the current condition... i waxed off most of the minor scratches with automotive wax... 

some more of the old school alpha sonic collections...








cheers!


----------



## Cenovio

Many of these pics bring back memories..


----------



## TeamLorett

normalicy said:


> OK, now for my contributions (in alphabetical order). I tried not to list anything that's already in the thread (which pretty much removed Soundstream, Rockford, & Phoenix Gold stuff). I've also got a bunch of I don't have pictures of. Thought this stuff would be a nice mix.
> 
> I know that this isn't high end or anything, but these are BOSS's first amps & I remember them well from when I first started installing. Always loved the tubes on the ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember Crossfire just starting up. They were the new competition brand. Then they kinda just fell out of as quickly as they came in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super early Kicker amp. Ha, I remember when they only made speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't see this Soundstream in the post & you just can't ignore the beauty of the polished finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got more amps, but not with pictures, so I'll move on to speakers & signal processors.
> 
> I remember when OZ Audio took the world by storm. Went from no name to big name overnight. Sadly, it looks like they went out of business a year or so ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, one of the most elegant subwoofers ever made (Boston Acoustics Pro series)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This radio was one of my first. I remember how amazing it was to listen to a CD in the car... without it skipping. I also loved the Amber/Green light changing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best value crossovers ever made. Introduced many people to the wonders of active crossovers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful subs, it makes me sad that I sold them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful subs. No one expected Orion to come out with such competive subs at the time when they only made amps (exact opposite of Kicker).


Oz is still up and running but I miss the old Oz


----------



## PimpMySound

TeamLorett said:


> Oz is still up and running but I miss the old Oz


Any proof for that?


----------



## AVIDEDTR

evolntent said:


> Saw the JBL post and had to throw this up. I sold the 8's but would do anything to get them back.
> 
> Replaced those 5 amps w/PPIAx606.2 but no pics of it.... Lemme se what I can find in the new car w/some PPI...


I always loved those JBL GTi 8's.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

TeamLorett said:


> Oz is still up and running but I miss the old Oz


I'm surprised no one has more of the SS line from Kicker.


----------



## TeamLorett

PimpMySound said:


> Any proof for that?


Don't need proof. There is that thing called Google. All you have to do is type in Oz Car Audio and I am quite sure tons of retailers will show up that are selling Oz products. Only problem is it looks like cheesie crap. The new Oz looks like Pyle exploded all over it!


----------



## Matt R

Here is my "Retirement community" 
The oldest one is the Carver on the left. If my memory serves me right it is from 1989.
My first system consisted of all Yamaha goodies, It was nice to see some of that old stuff on this thread.


----------



## stills

i had a 40ss a couple years after they came out. i think the ss' were high current.


----------



## ryan s

Matt R said:


> Here is my "Retirement community"
> The oldest one is the Carver on the left. If my memory serves me right it is from 1989.
> My first system consisted of all Yamaha goodies, It was nice to see some of that old stuff on this thread.


Do they all still work? That's a sweet idea...way better than art :laugh:

I have a Thunder 280 sitting here  It's gotta be the most solid amp I've ever touched...the heatsink feels like it's an inch thick...


----------



## slvrtsunami

TeamLorett said:


> Don't need proof. There is that thing called Google. All you have to do is type in Oz Car Audio and I am quite sure tons of retailers will show up that are selling Oz products. Only problem is it looks like cheesie crap. The new Oz looks like Pyle exploded all over it!


 

Yes, Oz was sold off to a group of investors overseas. Who knows where they are being manufactured now and with what level of engineering going into them...


----------



## Matt R

ryan s said:


> Do they all still work? That's a sweet idea...way better than art :laugh:
> 
> I have a Thunder 280 sitting here  It's gotta be the most solid amp I've ever touched...the heatsink feels like it's an inch thick...


Yes, they all work. You know I had this problem all through the late 90's to the mid 2000's, all the high quality amps I had bought wouldn't die . I really couldn't justify buying new amps for the longest time. The thunder amps were badass. Two of them in my collection are in my daily driver, a 280 and a 2160.


----------



## tintbox

Gotta love wall art. Kickass.


----------



## TeamLorett

slvrtsunami said:


> Yes, Oz was sold off to a group of investors overseas. Who knows where they are being manufactured now and with what level of engineering going into them...


Sold off like all the legends. Makes me wanna cry. I am so tired of the icons of the past dying off. They will be missed!!!


----------



## Brian Steele

Matt R said:


> The thunder amps were badass. Two of them in my collection are in my daily driver, a 280 and a 2160.


I've got the MTX 4160. It's Ok. The volume pots are crap IMO. Actually lost a tweeter once when trying to adjust the gain on the amp due to the nasty static generated. The much older Pioneer GM-H120 I used to use previously was much better for full-range duty and never suffered from such issues. I'm looking to replace it this year.


----------



## PimpMySound

slvrtsunami said:


> Yes, Oz was sold off to a group of investors overseas. Who knows where they are being manufactured now and with what level of engineering going into them...


Any proof of that?

OZ Audio went out of business in early 2008. The company was part of JTI for the last 5 years min., they also sold car alarms and tuning accessories. Everything I found tru google were old products.


----------



## bnick

Great thread!

Premiere issue of Car Audio and Electronics magazine


----------



## bamelanc

Matt R said:


> Here is my "Retirement community"
> The oldest one is the Carver on the left. If my memory serves me right it is from 1989.
> My first system consisted of all Yamaha goodies, It was nice to see some of that old stuff on this thread.


A friend of mine had that Carver. Are those amps on the upper right the RF DSM series? If so, do you have the endcaps?


----------



## Matt R

I am using what I do have for cabinet handles, you can see one or two in this pic


----------



## abeye

Best ever thread of car audio i have ever read. Keep it coming guys


----------



## PPI_GUY

bnick said:


> Great thread!
> 
> Premiere issue of Car Audio and Electronics magazine


Yeah...had that one and about a hundred more old CA&E, CSR and others that I threw away.
Idiot!


----------



## TrickyRicky

I wish I had some space to hang my LP's on a wall. Talk about a wall with color.


----------



## old_skool_noma

bri g said:


> may art collection finally installed. A600, Pro Art 50 and a Pro Art 100


this is sheer beauty


----------



## HondAudio

What was the difference between the regular Art Series and the ProArts? Dammit, I should know this!


----------



## PimpMySound

The Pro amps were the high current models to compete in the limited watts IASCA classes...


----------



## WhyZed

normalicy said:


> Here's one I'm suprised I haven't seen. Happened upon this a few years ago from a police officer who had finished using it for evidence. He couldn't sell it to me, but he could give it.


I had this amp and I enjoyed it Sooo very much but some thief wanted it more than I. :mean:


----------



## Maglite

bri g said:


> may art collection finally installed. A600, Pro Art 50 and a Pro Art 100


WOW.....just WOW :coolgleamA:


----------



## pickup1

PPI_GUY said:


> Yeah...had that one and about a hundred more old CA&E, CSR and others that I threw away.
> Idiot!


me too!i used to dig thru them and check out the older installs,had them all the way back to '88!autosound and security too!


----------



## cutra

WhyZed said:


> I had this amp and I enjoyed it Sooo very much but some thief wanted it more than I. :mean:


I totally remember seeing this amp on a display board back in the late 80's early 90's. I almost bought it too....


----------



## starboy869

HondAudio said:


> What was the difference between the regular Art Series and the ProArts? Dammit, I should know this!


Proarts also went down to 1 ohm stereo and or 2 ohms bridged.
They were also referred as cheater amp.


----------



## TrickyRicky

starboy869 said:


> Proarts also went down to 1 ohm stereo and or 2 ohms bridged.
> They were also referred as cheater amp.


Cheater amp? Remember LP 4.1HVS rated at 2 x 75watts. But reality was more like 1000watt per channel.


----------



## kh971

Does anybody remember KLH amps? They were white and were supposedly a SQ amplifier, they came out when Bostwick came out.


----------



## PimpMySound

KLH or KLW?


----------



## starboy869

Jeanious2009 said:


> Cheater amp? Remember LP 4.1HVS rated at 2 x 75watts. But reality was more like 1000watt per channel.


Orion released a cheater amp and pretty much broke the camel back on these. 

Amp was rated at 1wrms @ 4 ohms, but it went down to something stupid like a 1/10th of a ohm.


----------



## dvsadvocate

starboy869 said:


> Proarts also went down to 1 ohm stereo and or 2 ohms bridged.
> They were also referred as cheater amp.


Im quite curious, how can they use these amps on component sets (midbass, midrange and tweeters) that have 4ohms on them? Can they drop the impedance of these speakers to 1ohm?


----------



## miniSQ

dvsadvocate said:


> Im quite curious, how can they use these amps on component sets (midbass, midrange and tweeters) that have 4ohms on them? Can they drop the impedance of these speakers to 1ohm?



Does anyone have a link to Lucio Proni's vehicle from the late 80's with the custom crossover in it? He had all his speakers running off one or 2 proart PPI amps and they all were tied into this crossover system that was like 24" tall by 36" wide or something...it was pure secx I would love to still own that car audio mag....


----------



## billg1230

Or the old Soundstream Class A 5.2 "sleeping beauty" [email protected] 4ohm stereo 500w bridged 1 ohm or 1/2 ohm. WOW


----------



## k-ink

Those old cheater amps were crazy


----------



## dvsadvocate

miniSQ said:


> Does anyone have a link to Lucio Proni's vehicle from the late 80's with the custom crossover in it? He had all his speakers running off one or 2 proart PPI amps and they all were tied into this crossover system that was like 24" tall by 36" wide or something...it was pure secx I would love to still own that car audio mag....


Tried looking for that but all I got is his JL stuff. Hope someone could share that old info. Would really love to try out my ProMos in 1ohm mode!


----------



## kp89gt

dvsadvocate said:


> Tried looking for that but all I got is his JL stuff. Hope someone could share that old info. Would really love to try out my ProMos in 1ohm mode!


I got rid of my magazine stash several years ago. I remember that car and went looking for pictures online. No dice.

If someone has it and could scan it, that would be awesome!!


----------



## PPI_GUY

dvsadvocate said:


> Tried looking for that but all I got is his JL stuff. Hope someone could share that old info. Would really love to try out my ProMos in 1ohm mode!


You will love it. 
I used a Pro Mos 425 on a system back around 92-93 in a '92 Mits. Eclipse. Ran two channels bridged to a couple Oz Audio 10"'s (Superman logo) and the other half powered my 6x9 mid bass's, Rockford Punch Plate's in each door and 1/2" RF tweets mounted in the dash corner speaker locations aimed at center windshield. Crossover was a Sony XEC-1000 and then passives at each component. I ran a Blaupunkt HU (forget the model) thru a Rockford PA-1 before sending the signal to the crossover. The front section of my Pro Mos 425 was running at 1 ohm.


----------



## imjustjason




----------



## miniSQ

dvsadvocate said:


> Tried looking for that but all I got is his JL stuff. Hope someone could share that old info. Would really love to try out my ProMos in 1ohm mode!



Herss a discussion about it..but no pictures, also talks about manville smiths celica which was one of my favorite install's back then.

Lucio Proni Mustang with 4 JL-8's?? - CARSOUND.COM Forum


----------



## miniSQ

Thanks Jason...that was good to reread that after 20 years....and i feel the same way after reading it now as i did then....why didn't they spend more time discussing the crossover.


----------



## kp89gt

Thanks for the scans!! That's an incredible system. Old school at it's best.


----------



## Mooble

Oh wow! I remember that car well. At the time wanted a Mustang GT so badly and I would have done the same thing with the doors. I had Quarts too until I realized how awful the tweeter sounded.


----------



## Maglite

Always wanted a PGold Outlaw limited edition amp, Soundstream Continum and Cerwin Vega Stroker subs.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Here's one for you. Not going way back but, a few years old and don't see many of them.
Profile California 1200xl


----------



## haakono

Wow, just got a new amp in the mail today, been looking forward to this. May be pushing the old-school criteria since it was made in 2004, but they don't make them anymore, so I'll put some pics up here.

The amp is a Tru Technology C-7.2T, and best of all - in a couple of days its all-tube brother will arrive, a C-7.2AT, 2x13 watts of full class A tube goodness 

I was told the amp was not used, but not that it had not even been taken out of its box ever, it came in its sealed plastic wrapping from the factory.

Some pics:


----------



## DAT

WOW Copper ! Very nice amp... cost you an arm or a leg ?


----------



## haakono

Still have all my limbs  Can't wait to get my other copper amp, its coming next week. 2x13W all tube goodness  One amp for tweeters, one for midranges. Hopefully it won't suck!


----------



## msmith

imjustjason said:


>


Wow... talk about dredging the old skool up!!! Those were the days of silly passive crossover networks. 

-Manville Smith


----------



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ

Pulled this out of the closet....


----------



## slvrtsunami

msmith said:


> Wow... talk about dredging the old skool up!!! Those were the days of silly passive crossover networks.
> 
> -Manville Smith


 
I could SWEAR that mustang was white. I remember the promos and crossover boards being motorized from the rear trunk area. didnt he win the finals in Arizona??


----------



## mosconiac

Let's take a trip back to the 1995. Let's pretend we are a college student that gathered together all of his hard-earned money & bought the best components he could...even before he had the car he wanted to put them in. Impulsive, unwise purchase? Probably, but I don't regret it!

Fast forward 15 years as we reopen those boxes...the car never happened, the components were never used, & the stage is set for them to finally be used in a system. How does a pair of Soundstream MC300's & a pair of Audio COntrol EQT's...all BNIB...strike your fancy?










Dig that cool pink sticker, "Keep It Clean...Use Only Genuine Soundstream Cable"


----------



## mosconiac

Here you can see where connections are tightened & channel levels are set.


----------



## mosconiac

The twins look REAL GOOD sitting side-by-side, huh?


















Here's a little brochure to go along with that cute pink sticker...Genuine Sounstream Cabling!


----------



## mosconiac

Another fantastic pair of twins.


----------



## ryan s

:surprised: :surprised: :surprised:

Those would burn a hole in my head, just sitting there.

Hell, the stuff I have sitting right now is begging me to install them every day of the week :laugh:


----------



## slvrtsunami

^^The condition and being never used brought a tear to my eye!!

does THAT bring back memories....


----------



## leepersc

Wow, those SoundStream amps bring back memories! I remember hanging out at the local audio shop wishing I could afford all of the goodies. I also remember how pissed I was when some dude walked in with mommy and daddy's checkbook and bought all of those goodies....Damn I miss those days!


----------



## WRX/Z28

mosconiac said:


> Here you can see where connections are tightened & channel levels are set.



Beautiful. I have a couple clean ones, but none NIB...


----------



## alachua

The best part is that now, you are wise enough to not chip the exterior trying to mount the amps with .75" drywall screws. I know your pain though. I have a stack of Adcom's that have been sitting for ten years now waiting to be used.


----------



## HondAudio

mosconiac said:


> Here's a little brochure to go along with that cute pink sticker...Genuine Sounstream Cabling!


Awesome! Custom Soundstream cable pants


----------



## Maglite

mosconiac said:


> Another fantastic pair of twins.


Used to have a pir of these...I though my pair had the plug and connectors on the bottom of the unit not the side !!


----------



## dvsadvocate

Dmaqn man, how did you resist the temptation of using them after all these years?


----------



## retyred

mosconiac said:


> Another fantastic pair of twins.


I have 2 pairs of EQTs both with the connector at the bottom. The newer pair has the same type of graphic as these, I wonder are these a later version? Do you know if they have the 30hz(I think) filter fitted? as on the later ones this was removed


----------



## msmith

slvrtsunami said:


> I could SWEAR that mustang was white. I remember the promos and crossover boards being motorized from the rear trunk area. didnt he win the finals in Arizona??


No it was a black/silver two-tone GT hatchback with T-tops. He won his class (1-100 Pro) plus the Pro "Best of Show" trophy at the 1989 IASCA Finals.


----------



## turbo5upra

nib Mc300's =need new nib keyboard.....


----------



## mosconiac

retyred said:


> Do you know if they have the 30hz(I think) filter fitted? as on the later ones this was removed


They do have defeatable subsonic filters, but I have no idea what the corner frequency is. It's one of the two, tall "buttons" on the side of the unit. The other "button" defeats the EQ itself.


----------



## SUX 2BU

msmith said:


> No it was a black/silver two-tone GT hatchback with T-tops. He won his class (1-100 Pro) plus the Pro "Best of Show" trophy at the 1989 IASCA Finals.



What happens to legendary cars like these? Was it sold with the system or returned to stock? Or does he still have everything? Same with your Supra. Still have it?


----------



## Bluepelican31

Eclipse 3640 from late 1990's:










Orion 2150 sx
I bought this at a police auction in 1997. It is still "hot" and going into my next build.


----------



## k-ink

I always had a thing for old school Soundstream. The only thing I don't like is the way they clamp the FET's in between the circuit board and the heat sink. So if a FET dies it burns the whole circuit board up. Not very clever, and the main reason I got into Phoenix Gold MS instead.


----------



## leepersc

This is obviously no where near the quality of the other pieces posted here!

Pretty sure this qualifies as 'Old School'. IIRC it was made by 'Mobile Authority'. I remember the system fondly- 4 10" in Pyramid "Super Blue" subs in an isobaric config, this fine crossover, several coaxial speakers and 2 "1000" watt 4 channel Mobile Authority amps. Damn I miss those amps... for the sentimental value not the performance.


----------



## bri g

now if I can only find a processor to match this then I can go straight old school with the PPI arts and focal mistrals  I also need to stock up on original CDs since the 7949 hates cdrws.


----------



## Toys7505

bri g said:


> now if I can only find a processor to match this then I can go straight old school with the PPI arts and focal mistrals  I also need to stock up on original CDs since the 7949 hates cdrws.


Look for the PRA-H400 processor. Is able to take toslink input for HU and CD changer, able to do time alignment and all cross over and gain settings right from the head unit (need the remote control though).


----------



## freshbee

Some of my gear:
PG MS2125 upgraded with Burr-Brown 2134 op amps,input caps and railcaps 
were also done
PG MS2250 with fan shroud got the same upgrade.
Alpine 7909L.

Brian.


----------



## TrickyRicky

freshbee said:


> Some of my gear:
> PG MS2125 upgraded with Burr-Brown 2134 op amps,input caps and railcaps
> were also done
> PG MS2250 with fan shroud got the same upgrade.
> Alpine 7909L.
> 
> Brian.


Those look very sexy. I bet they dont make them like that anymore.


----------



## ACRucrazy

Not terribly old, but 1997ish, new to me. XES "50" system. It took a few years but with the Z50 its now complete.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

GREAT gear, I too have owned several of those old school SoundStream amps. I was dumb and traded them for a Continuum, I kicked myself in the ass daily for a couple of years until I sold it.

I'm also doing a period correct install in a late 80's car. I cant wait to read your impressions of the Z50, I'm using its older brother.


----------



## stills

nice stuff! thanks.


----------



## PPI_GUY

More old school (80's-90's) install pics, please!!!


----------



## HondAudio

PPI_GUY said:


> More old school (80's-90's) install pics, please!!!


Agreed, MOAR!


----------



## Mahna Mahna

Here are some pics of my 89 Camaro from my IASCA days back in the mid 90's
Car was sponsored by Soundstream canada. Front stage was MB Quart.

EQT's and ESP-2 in the dash









Cigarette lighter bacame the control knob for the ESP-2









Old Clarion deck...ashtray had switches for the neon and fans for the amps. 12v outlet from the lighter was relocated.









NO rear fill here.....just some Xovers and you can see the fuse and dist. blocks behind the rear seats









Original Reference Amps...one 500 and a pair of 300's Also a pair of Soundstream 10" subs.









With the covers on









The first build...lots of Soundstream Granite stuff...EQL and a 4XS


----------



## Maglite

Mahna Mahna said:


> With the covers on


SWEEEEET


----------



## freshbee

My JBL GTI 1200 MK1 sub and
Alpine 7909L & 5959 combo.


----------



## audiogodz1

My setup I use in my home office.










We used to call this the "Porsche EQ" because every Porsche we saw had one in it. Not so coincidentally I pulled this one from one of my Porsches years ago. 





























I have a 44, 66, and 99 Autotek setup in my car, but the 66 is not pictured here.


----------



## stockman2010

mosconiac said:


> The twins look REAL GOOD sitting side-by-side, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little brochure to go along with that cute pink sticker...Genuine Sounstream Cabling!


absolutely stunning...perfect 10!


----------



## ou812

ACRucrazy said:


> Not terribly old, but 1997ish, new to me. XES "50" system. It took a few years but with the Z50 its now complete.


Gorgeous equipment to say the least.


----------



## ou812

I picked this up yesterday off CL for the asking price of only $20. 























The guy even had the manual!


----------



## stockman2010

ou812 said:


> I picked this up yesterday off CL for the asking price of only $20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy even had the manual!


did he asked to be kicked in the nadz too? wow, great pick up!


----------



## ou812

I didn't feel like I was ripping him off by giving him the asking price but I due feel slightly guilty. The only cosmetic issue is a slight rust spot on the one end plate. Tried the amp out today and it works fine. When I met the guy with my son the guilt started to hit. My son and I were pulling into the Mcdonald's parking lot in a car with 71 miles on it and he was in a Mazda pickup with at least 200k.


----------



## turbo5upra

FLYONWALL9 said:


> GREAT gear, I too have owned several of those old school SoundStream amps. I was dumb and traded them for a Continuum, I kicked myself in the ass daily for a couple of years until I sold it.
> 
> I'm also doing a period correct install in a late 80's car. I cant wait to read your impressions of the Z50, I'm using its older brother.


just curious why does everyone not like the amp? or say its over rated? i'm happy with it,.... Mean It does what it says it should,.... just curious is it the limited edition that seems to be the let down?

I bought mine to do a roughly period correct install....


----------



## delerium168

oh man..i love those Sony XES.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

turbo5upra said:


> just curious why does everyone not like the amp? or say its over rated? i'm happy with it,.... Mean It does what it says it should,.... just curious is it the limited edition that seems to be the let down?
> 
> I bought mine to do a roughly period correct install....



I'm not sure which amp your talking about? Or that my point was vague.

I was saying I also owned those older MC and D SoundStreams. and that I wish I hadn't sold them to get a Continuum. Granted mine was a very very low ser number, so it was within the first run product. I had to send it in for repair several (3) times to have it rebuilt. I know I'm not standing alone when
I say the amps weren't reliable, perhaps after the first run they changed some components. The older MC and D's I never had any issues with and they sounded fantastic.


----------



## audiogodz1

I'm going to lay all three out (44,66,99) and get a nice pic, but was looking in the 44 tonight and snapped a pic. This one is from 4/94.


----------



## HondAudio

Mahna Mahna said:


> Old Clarion deck...ashtray had switches for the neon and fans for the amps. 12v outlet from the lighter was relocated.


Hey, I remember that deck. It was a 1996 model, right?


----------



## turbo5upra

ahh... knock on wood my continuum has been up and running fine, just got my mc300 back from a overhaul.... did a 50hz test tone on my mc245 and it puked, but after I got it back it's a sweet sounding amp and has been running strong for 2 years.

The continuum is the first ref. series i've ever owned.... d and mc's along with rubicon i've had tons of....



FLYONWALL9 said:


> I'm not sure which amp your talking about? Or that my point was vague.
> 
> I was saying I also owned those older MC and D SoundStreams. and that I wish I hadn't sold them to get a Continuum. Granted mine was a very very low ser number, so it was within the first run product. I had to send it in for repair several (3) times to have it rebuilt. I know I'm not standing alone when
> I say the amps weren't reliable, perhaps after the first run they changed some components. The older MC and D's I never had any issues with and they sounded fantastic.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

turbo5upra said:


> The continuum is the first ref. series i've ever owned.... d and mc's along with rubicon i've had tons of....



I hear ya, I hope you never have any issues with the Continuum. I tell ya, I wish I hadn't already gotten my Blades, I would have loved to try the Davinci 7chan that was for sale on Ebay. It has pretty good numbers and would have looked sweet in my install. I don't think I'm going to be disappointed by any means with what I will be running.

Cheers


----------



## haakono

Got this amp in the mail today, a NIB Tru Tech C-7.2AT class A 2x15W tube amp. Looking good next to my C-7.2T hybrid tube amp


----------



## ACRucrazy

I love those.


----------



## ReloadedSS

I have an insane man-love for all things copper-clad in car audio. :laugh:

This thread is simply great.


----------



## haakono

Collected most of my stuff for a picture today, not a 100% old-school stuff, but mostly


----------



## FLYONWALL9

I've lusted after one of those DAVINCI's. I wish I would have found one before buying my BLADES.


----------



## Gearhead Greg

I have to contribute to this thread! Lemme' get some pictures of the stuff in the "shop" (garage) & I'll post 'em up here! Old School RULES!


----------



## slvrtsunami

FLYONWALL9 said:


> I've lusted after one of those DAVINCI's. I wish I would have found one before buying my BLADES.


 
So much for weight savings for your Porsche!! :laugh:


----------



## jambo

Wow this has to be the sexiest thread I've seen in a while.

I am currently doing an old school install in my car with gear I've had in storage while I've been overseas for quite a few years. I've been searching long and hard but just cannot find anything new that I can fall in love with enough. The only thing I've managed to upgrade is the head unit and processor to a new mp3 model and Imprint, but I'm pretty sure that is classed as a downgrade.

Canton RS 3.22 three way 8"/4", and Canton QS 2.16 two way 6.5" (x2 sets) not available in Australia personally brought over from Germany









3x Orion 2NT 12" DVC bought brand new and never used, still in boxes

























Sub amp

























Alpine MRV-1000 (x2) bought brand new 12 months use
Clarion APA4200 made in USA with McIntosh Powerguard protection, still one of my fave SQ amps. Ex demo 2 months use in demo board.









A few weeks ago I sold my ex-demo 7949 for a new mp3 unit, kinda regretting it but I am a sell-out to mp3s these days. It's had 2 months use in a demo board also, but the face and all accessories are brand new.









PRA-H400 also sold a few weeks ago to make room for Imprint. Still not sure if that was an upgrade or not


----------



## gymrat2005

jambo said:


> Canton RS 3.22 three way 8"/4", and Canton QS 2.16 two way 6.5" (x2 sets) not available in Australia personally brought over from Germany


 Canton has to be one of the best sounding metal dome tweeters I've ever heard...good stuff.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

slvrtsunami said:


> So much for weight savings for your Porsche!! :laugh:


I've gotten it used to lugging around excess weight.....


BY HAULIN MY TANK ASS AROUND AND ABOUT


----------



## sydmonster

NICE @ Jambo... I've seen some of those pics else where?!!


----------



## buddhaV6

i used to have those Orion 2NT's and the NT's. man, loved those subs. have since sold them...

i envy you...:mean:


----------



## ReloadedSS

I used to work at a place where we sold Orion NTense components, and we had a display set sitting in our open box for over a year when I pestered the sales manager about buying them at a steep discount to get them out of there. As fate would have it, the same day he relented, a customer decided to buy them and have them installed. At least I got the commission...

Good stuff!


----------



## freshbee

Alpine CDA 7944R cd-tuner and Soundstream EXACT 10 subwoofer.


----------



## Blazemore

Adding new shelving to the home office. These surround me while I work.


----------



## jambo

gymrat2005 said:


> Canton has to be one of the best sounding metal dome tweeters I've ever heard...good stuff.


I fell in love with the RS series when they came out in the mid-late 90s, then later the new QS Reference series while living in Europe. So mellow, flat and uncoloured to the point where some of my friends think they're "boring" 



sydmonster said:


> NICE @ Jambo... I've seen some of those pics else where?!!


No you haven't, I deny everything!! 



buddhaV6 said:


> i used to have those Orion 2NT's and the NT's. man, loved those subs. have since sold them... i envy you...:mean:


Nice taste! What have you upgraded to now? Before these I had 3 of the carbon fiber NT series 1 10s, they really did call them Ntense for a reason - they did something to your head, I don't know what it was - a ringing kinda reverberation! They even managed to put out my friend's jaw bone. So I upgraded to the newer series because they seemed to be a bit more about accuracy and serious low bass than ripping your head off but by that stage I never had a chance to use them!

Now I am settled down and all the old gear is going into my new car, *I'm going to party like it's 1996!* epper:



ReloadedSS said:


> I used to work at a place where we sold Orion NTense components, and we had a display set sitting in our open box for over a year when I pestered the sales manager about buying them at a steep discount to get them out of there. As fate would have it, the same day he relented, a customer decided to buy them and have them installed. At least I got the commission...
> 
> Good stuff!


Haha it wasn't meant to be! I used to lust after those as well. You know the best combo of Orion components I ever heard was the NT1 tweeters coupled with only XTR 8MB 8" midbass and home made crossovers. Absolutely phenomenal, accurate, mellow and virtually no subs required!


----------



## quality_sound

freshbee said:


> Alpine CDA 7944R cd-tuner and Soundstream EXACT 10 subwoofer.


I just nutted... I LOVE the Exacts.


----------



## alachua

Guy is selling a BRAND NEW Adcom 4702 on ebay:

Adcom Amplifier 4702 - eBay (item 320482872575 end time Feb-06-10 15:37:56 PST)

He also has a brand new 5475. What an awful time to be a broke student.


----------



## tr0y_audi0

*ok afew more from me..
Conrad Johnson PV8 Vacuum Tube Preamplifier Pre-Amp - eBay (item 220548345844 end time Feb-03-10 09:52:58 PST)


































WITH Protective flim!!!







*


----------



## buddhaV6

@jambo
i don't know if it's an upgrade, but i'm now using an IDQ12. yeah, i'm familiar with that ringing reverberation


----------



## buddhaV6

Blazemore said:


> Adding new shelving to the home office. These surround me while I work.


nice collection. where do you live and do you have a home security system? :laugh:


----------



## normalicy

buddhaV6 said:


> @jambo
> i don't know if it's an upgrade, but i'm now using an IDQ12. yeah, i'm familiar with that ringing reverberation


LOL, I remember seeing a review on these in one of the magazines & being shocked by how poorly they performed. They did do good sound quality, but don't push them (if I remember correctly).


----------



## OldScoolCA

This is the greatest thread ever posted in the history of the interwebs (see my username).

Will post pics of my collection tonight.


----------



## quality_sound

Blazemore said:


> Adding new shelving to the home office. These surround me while I work.


1G Rubicon 702s, a 1002, and 2 Picassos??? You're my fuggin' hero.  If you had some 604s I think we might be having a very different conversation.


----------



## Blazemore

quality_sound said:


> 1G Rubicon 702s, a 1002, and 2 Picassos??? You're my fuggin' hero.  If you had some 604s I think we might be having a very different conversation.


Those are only ones in the office...house has more rooms last time I checked. 

BTW top Picasso, center Renoir


----------



## cutra

Blazemore said:


> Adding new shelving to the home office. These surround me while I work.


Nice amps. I actually love the table more ....


----------



## Blazemore

cutra said:


> Nice amps. I actually love the table more ....


Thanks, solid oak and heavy as hell. About lost my back trying to move it around.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Blazemore said:


> Thanks, solid oak and heavy as hell. About lost my back trying to move it around.


Very nice indeed. Am pretty sure it was an expensive table.


----------



## ACRucrazy

I got wood.


----------



## Blazemore

Jeanious2009 said:


> Very nice indeed. Am pretty sure it was an expensive table.


Yes it was, but after awhile you get tried of chipboard furniture and I will never go back.


----------



## divvide

Ill share what i bought today on ebay. Got it for 40 bucks and i don't have a clue about it. Anyone have any info on the company or performance of these amplifiers? 

URBAN 4600


----------



## WRX/Z28

divvide said:


> Ill share what i bought today on ebay. Got it for 40 bucks and i don't have a clue about it. Anyone have any info on the company or performance of these amplifiers?
> 
> URBAN 4600


I think I had one of those back in the day. I forget who actually made it, but best buy sold them around the mid '90's. 

ahhh... nostalgia


----------



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ

Urban Auto works, mid 90's IIRC. 

I remember them being underwhelming.


----------



## starboy869

$40 isnt a bad deal


----------



## WRX/Z28

Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ;953139 said:


> Urban Auto works, mid 90's IIRC.
> 
> I remember them being underwhelming.


I remember mine being pretty solid. It was running some mid '90's pioneer components though. $40 is not too shabby though, got any other pics to jog my memory back to 1995?


----------



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ

WRX/Z28 said:


> I remember mine being pretty solid. It was running some mid '90's pioneer components though. $40 is not too shabby though, got any other pics to jog my memory back to 1995?


 I am by no means saying it was bad. Just stating that it was never an amp that I would write home about. At that time, I was spoiled by Zed HiFonics, PPI and Zapco.


----------



## mosconiac

Now THAT is a classic install...and it was your first? Nice job.


----------



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ

mosconiac said:


> Now THAT is a classic install...and it was your first? Nice job.


 Yes sir, it was. Did every last detail in my garage, as a teen.

Not your typical 17 year olds install, huh? :laugh: I saved and saved for the two HiFonics amps, the Alpise 7803S and the Morel front stage......


----------



## Scooter-Man

Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ;953359 said:


> Yes sir, it was. Did every last detail in my garage, as a teen.
> 
> Not your typical 17 year olds install, huh? :laugh: I saved and saved for the two HiFonics amps, the Alpise 7803S and the Morel front stage......


Very nice wok at 17 years old, I'm more impressed by your 'savings' for these [email protected] components.

Late!


----------



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ

Thanks!

I spent many years drooling over car audio magazines before I was able to build my first " dream " system, so I made sure I did my best!


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ Nice work man. We're about the same age then. I had the only clean, well-installed system in high school and I LOVED IT! lol It helped that my older brother was the best installer in town though. Entered my first IASCA comp in 1992 at 17! No novice or rookie classes back then. Amateur and Pro was your only choice.


----------



## HondAudio

MORE OLD-SCHOOL!


----------



## stills

Coustic AMP-660 - Amp Guts

lookie at what i found! 
my 1st 6 channel.
$75. i've found one scratch on an end plate that's it!


----------



## haakono

My latest purchase, a nice Soundstream D100II


----------



## FLYONWALL9

I love all that Old School Soundstream stuff. Best of
all you can still find really nice examples at good prices.
I may try and come up with 8 channels so I can have
a swap out for my current amps.

That is good stuff keep those Soundstreams comin


----------



## PPI_GUY

Nice pickup on the Coustic AMP-660. If you have the room, I say use it!


----------



## stills

didn't realize how large it is until i sat down next to it in my truck! it's pretty big. 
it's going under the bed for now. maybe i'll do a 3way front stage in one of my projects one day.


----------



## mosconiac

I love that D100...I had a D200 to go along with my MC300's but decided I didn't need it. Traded it back to the dealer (NIB) for more equipment. He later wanted to trade me a PG EQ for a Audio Control RTA. I bought the RTA outright for $350.


----------



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ

FLYONWALL9 said:


> I love all that Old School Soundstream stuff.
> 
> That is good stuff keep those Soundstreams comin


 From my sale thread.... ( 1987 D200 )





















Punch POWER 50m


----------



## warmpancakes

had to dig this one out for pics so thought I throw it up for old school powar


----------



## crux131

I had a Coustic 660 one time. Traded a bottle of Crown Royal for it...actually my friend said I could have it, but it felt wrong not giving something in return.

I only used it in a friends car bridging it to 4 channels. Pushed the heck out of some old school Kicker comp 10's( with the red and white logo/credence made i think ). Never even used the 2 other channels. I wish I still had that amp, but it was way to large for my standard cab mazda pick up.

If I can ever find another for a reasonable price I am all over it.


The urban audio amp above, I think those were a division of Targa sound back in the day.


----------



## ebrahim

I am looking for some OLD school amps to use in my system. What I am looking for are Zapco amps and I am looking for the ones that are white in color but not sure their model numbers but I do know they were around 95-99. I am also looking for RF amps to in that era to. The black ones and the white/gold ones to. The ones I am looking for are to power my JL AUDIO 10W3v2 [2 ohm model] and I got a pair of these with 500 watts rms each. Also got the Hertz components up front and looking around 150-180 rms x 2 @ 4 ohms. They must be in good working condition. Also if anyone has a pair of 4" midrange speakers also please let me know. I am looking for a good pair to go with my Hertz Energy 6.5 component sets.

Thank you very much.


----------



## icu812

couldn't figure out how to insert pics but I put my twins ( pair of Hifonics Ulysses series 7)in my sig,,,,,,,,,,, just picked these up yesterday,,,,, maybe someone can help me out ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I have sooo many rare oddities


----------



## stills

targa:
Targa Audio Components // IT WILL HURT YOUR EARS, NOT YOUR POCKETS!

didn't know they still existed.


----------



## icu812

here 
who remembers the D4 X Overs ?


----------



## icu812

and here
wouldn't you know it an 11 yr. old kid knows her way around the computer better then her 45 yr old dad she showed me how to post pics. so finally here is some of my collection hope you don't get to bored


----------



## icu812

and some more for now


----------



## slvrtsunami

icu812 said:


> and some more for now


 
Man, you werent kidding! Is that a 7901? does it need the cartridge or is that a large slot? Yamaha mobile.....funny almost applied to work for them...


----------



## mosconiac

Marketing didn't really think that one thru did they. "It will hurt your ears, not your pockets". Yyyyyeessshhh.


----------



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ

Nice! I want!!


----------



## icu812

slvrtsunami said:


> Man, you werent kidding! Is that a 7901? does it need the cartridge or is that a large slot? Yamaha mobile.....funny almost applied to work for them...


 Large slot and no its a 7902 all DIN pre out -MINTY- a good friend gave it to me and the D4's for helping him move.
cage has'nt even been used  
I cant figure out how to get it to work only has a red power and ground and a interface wire (8007)coming out the back along with the din's (line out frount, line out rear , input ) maybe someone can help me out who know more about this just shoot me a PM


----------



## ACRucrazy

More of the same.

I found a 6th to fill the missing hole in my living room floor :lol:
( I really dont feel like lugging all 6 boxes out to take an updated shot though, these damn things are heavy!)










This one is a little different. Its a preproduction amp that came in a blank box (yet same dimension am material as all the others) Also I noticed the caps are different (black). There is no serial number and the routing of the 2 harnesses you see on top are different. This one has never been used in a car.


















Later serial numbered parts had these routed under the back plate and back through. It looks better that way.

I have 2 pre productions amps, both do not have serial numbers both have the two harness's routed on the top. Yet only 1 has the black caps. 


























Here is a poor pic, but you can see the preproduction on the left, with the blue harness and multi colored harness routed on the top, and a serial numbered amp on the right, which has these 2 harness routed through the bottom and up through 2 opeenings in the aluminum slab.


----------



## DAT

Very Nice..


----------



## ACRucrazy

Found some more pics on my camera.
20 year old 6 channel.


----------



## icu812

hope I don't goe flamed for this one but hey it is "OLD SCHOOL SHOW OFF THREAD"
now if you are as old as I am then you might remember these I can't remember I have these after all these yrs.
instructions; 
grasp the ring with your thumb and index finger and check to see colored balls are horizontal to one and other.,this is very important! (duh lol) next, when grasping the ring raise and lower your hand and arm causing the two balls to bounce off one and other. as you can see with pratcise the balls will form a larger arc (and a lot of bruising LOL) good operators can make the balls "klack" both at the top and bottom of the arc ( till the glass breaks and puts out your eye and eyerybody else's close by) there are no warranties which extend beyond the description on the face hereof.
MAN THOSE WERE THE GOOD OLE DAYS


----------



## ciaonzo

ACRucrazy said:


> More of the same.
> 
> I found a 6th to fill the missing hole in my living room floor :lol:


Mamma mia.

Enough with this teasing. 






Did you happen to grab that one off eBay? I was watching one a short while ago but the seller didn't have any history so I didn't feel good about bidding.


----------



## ACRucrazy

icu812 said:


> hope I don't goe flamed for this one but hey it is "OLD SCHOOL SHOW OFF THREAD"
> now if you are as old as I am then you might remember these I can't remember I have these after all these yrs.
> instructions;
> grasp the ring with your thumb and index finger and check to see colored balls are horizontal to one and other.,this is very important! (duh lol) next, when grasping the ring raise and lower your hand and arm causing the two balls to bounce off one and other. as you can see with pratcise the balls will form a larger arc (and a lot of bruising LOL) good operators can make the balls "klack" both at the top and bottom of the arc ( till the glass breaks and puts out your eye and eyerybody else's close by) there are no warranties which extend beyond the description on the face hereof.
> MAN THOSE WERE THE GOOD OLE DAYS



:laugh: I can smell them now.


----------



## icu812

here's more
Audio Art 50 HC
NIB OEQ 1
Power 300


----------



## k-ink

Most people only get excited by the largest most impractical amps out there. I must be in the minority, as I only love compact amps!


----------



## ellocojorge

stills said:


> targa:
> Targa Audio Components // IT WILL HURT YOUR EARS, NOT YOUR POCKETS!
> 
> didn't know they still existed.


their comp amps look exactly like MA Audio's


----------



## SCtud

My first head unit 

At the time I was more concerned about cool flashing lights than SQ. Unfortunately the car thief that stole it was equally impressed.


----------



## td1200

I'm a new member, it's very amazing to find this place.
I have some old school items, all are 2nd hand bought;

- Nakamichi td1200se; one work well, another one will be used as the spare part.
- Nakamichi 100cdc/i changer
- Alpine 7618 with 5957 changer for 7618 the display is almost bad now.
trying to fnd another one to replace or switch to other things.
- PPI a600, a600.2, a404 the first was lent to my friend
- Soundstream A6.0, lent to friend also 
- Dynaudio midrange 18ma with T300d tweeter
- a/d/s 860MX amp
- 2 alpine 7638 with S607 and 609 changer
- recently got Nakamichi 1000td with 1000MB changer.


----------



## abeye

Sharing my old school stuff

a/d/s pq8
a/d/s pq20
a/d/s 642ix (can't remember)
Soundstream D60ii
Soundstream D100ii
Soundstream D200ii (just got it this week)
Poweramper QA60x
Poweramper QA200x
PPI Arts A600
PPI 2075AM
RF Punch 60x2
Lanzar Optidrive 2150
Alpine 3554
Alpin CDA-7818
Nakamichi CD45z (2 units) - qualify as old school?


----------



## RomanDad

Heres a little video of my E30 M3 and the Alpine 3339 Equalizer.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

E30 goodness! The best M3 that has ever been made IMHO.


----------



## cutra

Beautiful!


----------



## RomanDad

FLYONWALL9 said:


> E30 goodness! The best M3 that has ever been made IMHO.


I agree. :beerchug:


----------



## quality_sound

cajunner said:


> dude, you got your license plate visible in the vid.



Like millions of people don't see it every day. Jeez, you guys are way too worried about people seeing on the internet something that's seen everyday. Relax about the plates already. Sheesh.


----------



## RomanDad

quality_sound said:


> Like millions of people don't see it every day. Jeez, you guys are way too worried about people seeing on the internet something that's seen everyday. Relax about the plates already. Sheesh.


:stupid:

Guys..... The reason you see license plates blurred out on TV, is because it is is theory identifiable to a particular person. And legally, in MOST cases, you cannot use ANOTHER persons name, likeness or identity without permission. Plus there are PRIVACY issues ("Honey? I was watching TV and I saw your car parked outside a cheap hotel when you told me you were at work...")

But you own YOUR OWN identity and privacy. You can do with it whatever you want...


----------



## jjp9

I still have a Petras 12" home sub. They made a home line before they closed. I don't know how to post pictures, though.


----------



## RomanDad

So here's my countach with my Alpine 7833 (thats "old school"? right?)... Its soon to have a new (old) unit so I thought Id post it for posterity....


----------



## chad

Even period correct music playing!


----------



## RomanDad

chad said:


> Even period correct music playing!


Oh hell Yeah! My tastes in music and cars stopped circa 1990.


----------



## cutra

RomanDad said:


> Oh hell Yeah! My tastes in music and cars stopped circa 1990.


X2 me also... today's music sucks compared to the 80's and 90's


----------



## Robb

RomanDad said:


> Oh hell Yeah! My tastes in music and cars stopped circa 1990.


x3.... I've never owned a car newer than 1991.
My first car I bought 11 years ago was this 1989 M3 with a 2.5L stroker motor !

s14motorsport.de - Das BMW E30 M3-Onlinearchiv




































....and yes cutra you are correct ! 80's to early 90's music was the best !

Romandad, you wont find a more hardcore E30 M3 enthusiast than me...
I have a huge collection of touring car pics + videos from the 1987-1993 E30 M3 racing Glory days !


----------



## HondAudio

RomanDad said:


> :stupid:
> 
> Guys..... The reason you see license plates blurred out on TV, is because it is is theory identifiable to a particular person. And legally, in MOST cases, you cannot use ANOTHER persons name, likeness or identity without permission. Plus there are PRIVACY issues ("Honey? I was watching TV and I saw your car parked outside a cheap hotel when you told me you were at work...")
> 
> But you own YOUR OWN identity and privacy. You can do with it whatever you want...


If there is some website where you can look people up by their license plate - for free - please tell me


----------



## HertzGuy

Oh my GOD. That M3....BMW M POWER :rockon:

enough said :thumbsup:


----------



## cutra

....and yes cutra you are correct ! 80's to early 90's music was the best !

wow finally something we agree on.


----------



## quality_sound

HondAudio said:


> If there is some website where you can look people up by their license plate - for free - please tell me


I think that was his point. There isn't one I'm aware of so he was agreeing with me, it's a silly practice.


----------



## RomanDad

quality_sound said:


> I think that was his point. There isn't one I'm aware of so he was agreeing with me, it's a silly practice.


Not only that.... Its a federal crime to release DMV information in that fashion. And most jurisdictions have policies and safeguards in place that leave a paper trail when DMV records are accessed, by whom, and the purpose for the access. 

18 USC $2721 (The Drivers Privacy Protection Act of 1994- AKA the "Rebecca Schaeffer law".)


> (a) In General.— A State department of motor vehicles, and any officer, employee, or contractor thereof, shall not knowingly disclose or otherwise make available to any person or entity:
> (1) personal information, as defined in 18 U.S.C. 2725 (3), about any individual obtained by the department in connection with a motor vehicle record, except as provided in subsection (b) of this section; or
> (2) highly restricted personal information, as defined in 18 U.S.C. 2725 (4), about any individual obtained by the department in connection with a motor vehicle record, without the express consent of the person to whom such information applies, except uses permitted in subsections (b)(1), (b)(4), (b)(6), and (b)(9): Provided, That subsection (a)(2) shall not in any way affect the use of organ donation information on an individual’s driver’s license or affect the administration of organ donation initiatives in the States.


----------



## k-ink

Love the countach in white! 

But what were they thinking when they put the speakers there, hidden by the dash :lol:


----------



## SI7NER

Nakamichi TD-500 I had in my 83' BMW 533i, Hooked up to a 6ch Denon amp, cause the Nak had no amp


----------



## RomanDad

k-ink said:


> Love the countach in white!
> 
> But what were they thinking when they put the speakers there, hidden by the dash :lol:


Thanks!

The car has six speakers, in a passenger compartment about the size of a toaster oven, so that one being blocked by the dash isnt that big a deal.... The bigger issue is the v12 right behind your head... Cant hear much of anything over that when it gets going....


----------



## RomanDad

Installed the Alpine 7909 today....


----------



## TREETOP

RomanDad said:


> Installed the Alpine 7909 today....


HAHA I was paying attention to your garage decorations, how you have a banner on each door for the make of car that parks there, then I started busting up laughing at 1:35. Well played.


----------



## slvrtsunami

RomanDad said:


> So here's my countach with my Alpine 7833 (thats "old school"? right?)... Its soon to have a new (old) unit so I thought Id post it for posterity....


 
Is that New Order or Joy Division? 

Love the garage...I wonder where in OC you are?


----------



## RomanDad

slvrtsunami said:


> Is that New Order or Joy Division?
> 
> Love the garage...I wonder where in OC you are?


Thats the New Order version..... I have the JD version somewhere, but its much rougher (I ::believe:: the only copy of the JD version was recorded live at Birmingham).

And thank you....


----------



## RomanDad

TREETOP said:


> HAHA I was paying attention to your garage decorations, how you have a banner on each door for the make of car that parks there, then I started busting up laughing at 1:35. Well played.


Thanks...


----------



## audiogodz1

jjp9 said:


> I still have a Petras 12" home sub. They made a home line before they closed. I don't know how to post pictures, though.


upload it to your gallery here by clicking the amp guts tab up top or use Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## Mooble

quality_sound said:


> I think that was his point. There isn't one I'm aware of so he was agreeing with me, it's a silly practice.


Lexis-Nexis. We used it for property records, but for the longest time we also had access to DMV info and anyone could look it up. You couldn't look up traffic offenses or things like that, just registration info. Let's just say you could find out a lot of interesting things on there.


----------



## Robb

Here's my 7909 #265/300


----------



## Robb

Here's my BNIB old school 12" Kicker Solobaric s12d 2 ohm subwoofer.


----------



## slvrtsunami

the 7909. This one was manufactured in '97 (forgot when they came out originally, 1987?) which makes it 13 years old (an eternity in electronics), yet it is still sought after and only a handful of decks have equal if not better sound quality. Alpine got it right with this one.


----------



## Robb

The rare Zapco's... Z300c2. studio 50, 100 & 150.


----------



## stills

damit man!


----------



## slvrtsunami

This thread should be renamed "Museum Collection" or "Gallery Quality Gear". Amazingly preserved articles of good times gone by.....


----------



## quality_sound

Jesus Christ those things are clean...


----------



## chad

slvrtsunami said:


> which makes it 13 years old (an eternity in electronics)


Ahhh how the PC has changed everyone's views on electronics......


----------



## RomanDad

chad said:


> Ahhh how the PC has changed everyone's views on electronics......


The first television I ever owned lasted for over 20 years.... 

The second one I bought lasted 15... 

The third lasted 10.... 

I bought one a few years ago that crapped out after about 18 months.

My conclusion: The older stuff was built better.


----------



## Robb

RomanDad said:


> My conclusion: The older stuff was built better.


Oh, no doubt ! Appliances, TV's,and the earlier cars before the 1970's were built to last a lifetime ! 
Within the past 10-15 years, we seem to pay alot of money for crappy products !! 
Is this because most things we buy are manufacured in China, Mexico India + Korea ? 
IMO, To get good stuff, you gotta buy from Western Europe, North America and sometimes Japan.


----------



## tonym

I feel young again!!!!


----------



## RomanDad

Robb said:


> Oh, no doubt ! Appliances, TV's,and the earlier cars before the 1970's were built to last a lifetime !
> Within the past 10-15 years, we seem to pay alot of money for crappy products !!
> Is this because most things we buy are manufacured in China, Mexico India + Korea ? .


I dont think it has thing to do with where its made.... I think 40 years ago, if you made a major purchase (something that cost more than Ten Dollars), You sure as hell expected it would last.... And when it broke, you would get it repaired.... Now, the lowered expectation is it will last a few years and when thats up its "Cheaper to just buy a new one". 

So instead of us buying five of their products over the course of our life, we buy fifty (and the crap we buy now, adjusted for inflation costs ten times as much as the battleships we bought then). And that helps their bottom line tremendously. So why wouldnt they build crap as long as we keep buying it?

Hell.... they make products now that you cant even change the batteries on them... Once the battery goes bad... Thats it.... You throw it away and buy a new one.... My grandfather would have kicked my ass if I ever bought something that worked like that.


----------



## normalicy

Sigh, I used to work for a shop that sold Zapco. Totally planned to get a few of the Z300C2's, but I was still in high school & was too broke (paying for gas & insurance pretty much used my money up). All these years later, I wish I had took the plunge & dealt with the consequences later.

Would you believe that I couldn't convince one customer to buy a Zapco amp when we did sell them. No one believed that they could compete with Rockford/PPI/Phoenix Gold. Now all these years later, people finally realize. What's funny to me, used Zapco's go for about the same price we sold them as new.


----------



## stills

when i was in highschool, you wern't sh*t if you didn't have a kenwood 1021 driving two kicker c-12's.
i haven't seen a 1021 or the later 1023 since.


----------



## warmpancakes

stills said:


> when i was in highschool, you wern't sh*t if you didn't have a kenwood 1021 driving two kicker c-12's.
> i haven't seen a 1021 or the later 1023 since.



Theres a 1021 on Craigslist flint Ive been thinking about it buit hes asking too much 75.00


----------



## stills

warmpancakes said:


> Theres a 1021 on Craigslist flint Ive been thinking about it buit hes asking too much 75.00


i Might pay that for a nice one.


----------



## warmpancakes

Its not nice big scratch through the logo, if it was nice id have it


----------



## vanaman

well i tried to post some of my stash. but becasue im new it wont let them go through.

steve


----------



## jjbeenken

1992 Precision Power A404 excellent SQ! I have the manuals some where. Thought I sold this along with (I think it was) an A600 and audio control EQX. Just found it in my attic, with amptech alternator with external voltage regulator (pretty damn cool.) Alpine HU #7525 and 6 disk changer #5960 one of their best sellers. Also Alpine alarm with Radar perimeter, great for convertibles. I need to sell this stuff I forgot I owned if any ones interested!


----------



## chad

RomanDad said:


> The first television I ever owned lasted for over 20 years....
> 
> The second one I bought lasted 15...
> 
> The third lasted 10....
> 
> I bought one a few years ago that crapped out after about 18 months.
> 
> My conclusion: The older stuff was built better.


Still rocking a 1989 Curtis Mathes Re-badged NEC Vid Monitor with a tuner.... I've only had to fix it once and I was in and out in 1/2 hour. Granted it was not a cheap TV when new (given to me) But I'll tell you what, it's STILL the best pic I have ever seen on a non-HDTV.


----------



## Robb

Here's my BNIB kicker nd25a 1" Tweeters.


----------



## ChrisB

I can see the appeal of the old Zapco versus new.... The old ones actually have RCA connectors on them whereas the new ones require SymbiLink!


----------



## GSlider

jambo said:


> Wow this has to be the sexiest thread I've seen in a while.
> 
> I am currently doing an old school install in my car with gear I've had in storage while I've been overseas for quite a few years. I've been searching long and hard but just cannot find anything new that I can fall in love with enough. The only thing I've managed to upgrade is the head unit and processor to a new mp3 model and Imprint, but I'm pretty sure that is classed as a downgrade.
> 
> 
> 3x Orion 2NT 12" DVC bought brand new and never used, still in boxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sub amp


And how much you want for the subs and the amp?  Beautiful!


----------



## SUX 2BU

That 2100 sure is pretty. Orion chose an awesome red anodizing for the HCCA line. I remember this Subaru Justy from Washington state that came up to an Edmonton IASCA sound off back in 1992. It had an HCCA 100 on 4 18s in a wall and 4 clamshell-loaded 10s. Had a Hifonics Pegasus (?, it had about 30 sliders on it) EQ too in the back wall. Fun to look at. Ahhhh those were the days. It only hit 134 on the AudioControl but I think that mic was messed up because it did sound louder than that. The RF-powered BlastroVan with 2 RF Power 1000's and 4 Pro 18's did 136. I sat in it and felt sick after getting out from having the first 15 or seconds of Vogue played. It was WAY louder than 136 db!


----------



## warmpancakes

some clarion head units and changers the top one was new in box until 9 months ago Nothing like "new headunit smell" Thats a used face as I didnt want to use the perfect new one


----------



## k-ink

^
I LOVE those 8's! Now that is how SQL should be done!


----------



## 89grand

RomanDad said:


> Installed the Alpine 7909 today....


The Smiths -There is a light that never goes out!

One of my favorite all time Smiths songs. Great taste in music.


----------



## Nology




----------



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ

Picked up another Xtant, arrived yesterday... The 404m on the right. It makes a nice addition to my 403a. Thanks Zach!


----------



## OldScoolCA

Here is an old brochure for the original XES stuff...

http://www.filedropper.com/mobilexes

(I got this off the web many years ago, forget from who)


----------



## normalicy

Nice! I remember those joystick remotes. They were all the craze. Still like them myself. I also remember how tiny that changer seemed compared to the others at the time.


----------



## gymrat2005

Hey Dave I have 4 of the Xtant 121M's...same series as the 404 you got there.


----------



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ

gymrat2005 said:


> Hey Dave I have 4 of the Xtant 121M's...same series as the 404 you got there.


 

I can haz?


----------



## gianvi

hi , please help. I am trying to install a 7980m in my anniversary, I have seen you have a countach ,and installed 7909 (correct?) where did you put the amplifier?which model? is 3545 good for 7980m? thankyou,bye.


----------



## RomanDad

gianvi said:


> hi , please help. I am trying to install a 7980m in my anniversary, I have seen you have a countach ,and installed 7909 (correct?) where did you put the amplifier?which model? is 3545 good for 7980m? thankyou,bye.




My Amp is behind the passenger seat.... In terms of amps, IT HAS TO BE SMALL TO FIT BACK THERE.... I currently have a Kicker IX404. If I were to replace it, I would go with either a JL XD400/4 a JL HD600/4 or a Kicker IX500.4. The Alpine PDX4.100 should also fit, however there have been a lot of complaints regarding its sound quality. Any of those are smaller than what I have now and would fit much better I think. Forget about the 3545... youre not going to be able to squeeze that in there.... Not with a shoehorn and a bottle of KY. And if you did, you would be sure to have heat problems.

I have an 88.5 QV.... I know the seats are much different on the Anniversary (electric correct?) so your install may be very different.

In the QVs with the curved manual seats there is some space between the seat itself and the firewall, down near the floor, where the seat "butt" curves.... ITS NOT MUCH ROOM, which is why the amp size is so important. Its been a while since Ive been in an anniversary, but as I recall, there's even LESS space in those?


----------



## stills

fwiw maybe the old Blade amps would be an option for you guys.


----------



## RomanDad

stills said:


> fwiw maybe the old Blade amps would be an option for you guys.


Whats a Blade Amp?


----------



## quality_sound

Seriously? Blade was a Canadian company that made some sweeeeeeeeet amps back in the day.


----------



## RomanDad

quality_sound said:


> Seriously? Blade was a Canadian company that made some sweeeeeeeeet amps back in the day.


I mustve skipped that day....


----------



## stills

they were small too.
300 watters were @ the size of a headunit, maybe smaller.
i see boss now has a blade line, not sure if it's the same technology or not.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

quality_sound said:


> Seriously? Blade was a Canadian company that made some sweeeeeeeeet amps back in the day.


the ones going in my car along with some other goodies of that era.


----------



## audiogodz1

I saw a blade amp about the size of two cig packs push a 15 in a box once to full excursion around 1998. Veeeery impressive show that stuck in my mind.


----------



## Robb

audiogodz1 said:


> I saw a blade amp about the size of two cig packs push a 15 in a box once to full excursion around 1998. Veeeery impressive show that stuck in my mind.



Werent Blade amps manufactured in Canada ?


----------



## WRX/Z28

quality_sound said:


> Seriously? Blade was a Canadian company that made some sweeeeeeeeet amps back in the day.





Robb said:


> Werent Blade amps manufactured in Canada ?





Hmmmm.... maybe. :laugh:


----------



## gianvi

thankyou for courtesy ,no place behind seats,anniv.has elecric ones,now i'll try to find a veery small amp, i like these blades, last one seen 10 years ago.
bye


----------



## RomanDad

gianvi said:


> thankyou for courtesy ,no place behind seats,anniv.has elecric ones,now i'll try to find a veery small amp, i like these blades, last one seen 10 years ago.
> bye


Thats what I thought.... You could put an amp in the rear trunk... But then the car has even less room for luggage... The side panels in the rear trunk come off very easily and there is a bit of room behind them.... Might be able to get a smallish amp in there (it would probably have to be smaller than the ones I listed before...Mabe a factory amp from a Benz or BMW?) But it means running more cable- Through the firewall and past the engine... Id go for the passenger side one (same side as the fuel tank filler) as the other side has a TON of electrical in it (including the ignition and all the fuel pump relays). Either way, noise may be a problem. 

(Just be careful when youre screwing things dont that you dont hit one of the fuel tanks. NOT a lot of safe spaces to mount things back there.)


----------



## FLYONWALL9

gianvi said:


> thankyou for courtesy ,no place behind seats,anniv.has elecric ones,now i'll try to find a veery small amp, i like these blades, last one seen 10 years ago.
> bye


Finding Blade SE's are very hard, well it was for me anyway. Maybe
stuff pops up in your end of the world more than ours. The only amp
that comes to mind that is as small or perhaps smaller is the ARC MINI's.
I have a Blade 4chan and to be honest though its very slim its pretty 
long. The ARC Mini's I think would be much smaller, perhaps even more
so than the Alpine PDX or JL's. As for mounting, what is behind the 
dash? Those cars have rather long dashes it seems to me front the
bottom of the glass to knee area that is. Perhaps behind the glove box,
or even upside down above the steering, or above/below air vents?

Oh and an FYI, the two chan Blade amps are still a good 7 1/2inches
long. BUT THEY SOUND SWEET!!!!!!


----------



## stockman2010

89grand said:


> The Smiths -There is a light that never goes out!
> 
> One of my favorite all time Smiths songs. Great taste in music.


Sounds Great 89


----------



## RomanDad

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Finding Blade SE's are very hard, well it was for me anyway. Maybe
> stuff pops up in your end of the world more than ours. The only amp
> that comes to mind that is as small or perhaps smaller is the ARC MINI's.
> I have a Blade 4chan and to be honest though its very slim its pretty
> long. The ARC Mini's I think would be much smaller, perhaps even more
> so than the Alpine PDX or JL's. As for mounting, what is behind the
> dash? Those cars have rather long dashes it seems to me front the
> bottom of the glass to knee area that is. Perhaps behind the glove box,
> or even upside down above the steering, or above/below air vents?
> 
> Oh and an FYI, the two chan Blade amps are still a good 7 1/2inches
> long. BUT THEY SOUND SWEET!!!!!!


The dash isnt really as long as it looks.... And its crammed full o' crap... Ducting and wiring and such.


----------



## SUX 2BU

A little off topic but being an owner of a Countach and apparently you have taken it apart some, what is the quality like of those cars? From the few magazine reviews I've read where the writers have spent some time with a Lambo other than just a road test, it seems that they were rather low quality and little things fell apart easily. What is your experience? And do clutches blow up every 10k miles?


----------



## RomanDad

SUX 2BU said:


> A little off topic but being an owner of a Countach and apparently you have taken it apart some, what is the quality like of those cars? From the few magazine reviews I've read where the writers have spent some time with a Lambo other than just a road test, it seems that they were rather low quality and little things fell apart easily. What is your experience? And do clutches blow up every 10k miles?


Just to set the record straight.... The photo above of the dash taken apart isn't my car.... Its my friend Raymond's (Hi Raymond if youre reading this). But yes... I have stuck my head back there.... Its just not my photo.

Lets see.... The quality of the build (fit and finish) was dependent on the car, and who put it together.... Having said that, being that they are hand built, they dont have the precision of a modern robot welded car that most people are accustomed too.... Panels line up- well enough... The paint cracks in predictable stress points along the chassis. The Body is aluminum, with LEAD as filler and each panel was hammered out by hand so the panels have a waviness to them as you look down the side that you dont see in mass produced cars.... Most people would think "Geee... He's got a door ding..." Nope.... Thats how it came from the factory. But all that "imperfection" is what having a hand built car is all about. Its character... I believe Leno refers to it as "Patina", and I thoroughly agree.

As far as little things falling apart, thats not my experience at all... Theres just not a lot of things to fall apart in them. Its a fairly simple, straight forward car... The Magneti Marelli ignitions are PURE crap. But they do the electronics for just about ALL Italian cars.... So thats a wash. 

The engines are BY FAR the most reliable of any exotic. I've owned my car about four years now and have spent a total of less than $3000 on necessary maintenance (i.e. repairs on things that break, oil, etc). A similar aged Ferrari (the flat 12s) would have had to have the belts serviced AT LEAST once and probably twice in that time (that is a full engine out procedure- Figure 10 grand at least). For comparison, Ive spent more on my Mercedes Benz S class.... THIS YEAR.

Clutch life is totally dependent on how its driven. Ive owned manual cars since 1991... Some Ive owned that whole time. I've never replaced a clutch in any of them. The Countach is no exception. 

As far as magazine writers who have "spent some time with the Countach," I think there is a discrepancy there. I've read a lot of column inches about the car, especially in recent years, and everybody has an opinion, but none of the people writing have in fact spent any significant time with the car that I'm aware of. They spend a few hours with it and write their column. I've actually HAD FACE TO FACE arguments with some of the writers I'm sure you're referring to.... They'll throw out the tired rehashed line (Fill in the blank- "You cant see whats behind you" or "The engines are terrible" or "the cockpit smells like gas" or whatever the line is that some dipshit wrote 25 years ago and every lemming with a typewriter has copied since) and shot them down point by point. 

It ISNT a car one can jump in and enjoy. There is a SERIOUS LEARNING CURVE to it. I've driven LOTS of high performance cars and owned a few of the classics, and its unlike any other car out there.... I wasn't COMFORTABLE with the car until I owned it about a year. And even today four years later, each outing is an adventure... Driving it requires a whole different attitude.... You dont just hop in and go for a drive... It requires more of an investment.... Physical.... mental... And unfortunately, most people just arent interested in that when it comes to a car... They want easy and comfort... But EVERYTHING the Countach requires, is WORTH it to those who learn what its all about.


----------



## audiogodz1

Buddy of mine had a Countach and when I asked him how it drove he said "It is by far the most uncomfortable, bone rattling, not very climate controlled, cramped ride you'll ever take..............and I can't wait to do it again every morning".


----------



## RomanDad

audiogodz1 said:


> Buddy of mine had a Countach and when I asked him how it drove he said "It is by far the most uncomfortable, bone rattling, not very climate controlled, cramped ride you'll ever take..............and I can't wait to do it again every morning".


Thats it right there.


----------



## normalicy

> The only amp
> that comes to mind that is as small or perhaps smaller is the ARC MINI's.


I was gonna mention that. Lots of power, tiny footprint.
8.25(L) x 4.8” (W) x 1.7”(H) for 250 watts.

I've never personally worked on a Lambo, but I suspect there's gotta be a place for one or two of those somewhere. Heck, it's not even a lot of trunk space to lose if it comes to that.


----------



## MaskMan

Here are a few of my goodies that I took out to get to the SoundStreams for my current build. I will also be putting the Orions in another car soon!


----------



## imjustjason

What Boston tweeters are those? They are on a bigger plate than the CFT Varimounts.


----------



## qikazel

Here's my old school collection. I noticed mine seem to be the only ones being used!!


----------



## TrickyRicky

qikazel said:


> Here's my old school collection. I noticed mine seem to be the only ones being used!!


I saw a 300sx at a pawn shop for 60 bucks. As I was buying it, I asked the clerk to test it to make sure it worked before taking it home (since they didnt want to offer a guarantee). It seemed the clerk has never had any experience with old school amps (as he was wiring one sub, but in the wrong terminals, and not just that he didnt switch it to mono) so the amp didnt work (well atleast to the clerk). So he didnt sell it to me. I asked "what are you going to do with it?" the clerk replied "were going to smash it and then trash it". I was like "dude I give you 25 bucks just let me have it for decoration".

Sad story but true. I wonder if they did trash it or still have it for sale, I will go to the pawn shop later on today and see if its still there.


----------



## Blazemore

qikazel said:


> Here's my old school collection. I noticed mine seem to be the only ones being used!!


Someone was trying to sale a 702 with that pic on ebay awhile back, you?


----------



## MaskMan

imjustjason said:


> What Boston tweeters are those? They are on a bigger plate than the CFT Varimounts.


That is a very good question. 
And sadly my answer is; I do not remember. 

They came out of my crashed 1986 Civic Si (wrecked in 1995). Came with the car I think they were from about 1988 or so. I still have the Pioneer graphic EQ/Xover (some where) too that was installed. 

They are some type of silk dome with a full size ferite magnet (not neo) and will play full range with no xovers and sound very good doing it. I plan on getting some mid drivers and building some shop speakers some day. 

Maybe I will post some better pix and see if anyone reconizes them.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

RomanDad, 

I did a bit of looking around and found/saw my mistake, it is like you said misleading. I guess for me it was the angle of the windscreen creating the look of a deep dash. I did find a couple web pages with those cars in various stages of disassembly and have a question.

I noticed that the spare tire sits in the car face up it seems. Under it does it have a flat surface, if so what kind of depth would that space provide? 

I know the boot is limited and I doubt if I ever owned one of those cars would want to put audio gear where items for a road trip would need a home. Yours is one of the cleanest and most intact I've seen within reason in a good little bit. Another really fine example is on FleaBay currently, black
with gold cookie cutter OZ wheels. 

You just let me know when you need that kidney replacement..... Promise she will contenue her pampered ways


----------



## qikazel

Blazemore said:


> Someone was trying to sale a 702 with that pic on ebay awhile back, you?


Not me. I have never owned a 702.


----------



## lucas569

audiogodz1 said:


> Buddy of mine had a Countach and when I asked him how it drove he said "It is by far the most uncomfortable, bone rattling, not very climate controlled, cramped ride you'll ever take..............and I can't wait to do it again every morning".


yup my old boss had one, i almost nutted when he offered me a ride but it was not for the faint of heart.


----------



## normalicy

> What Boston tweeters are those? They are on a bigger plate than the CFT Varimounts.


Those look familiar to me. Like in a 1980's-early 90's sort of familiar.


----------



## stills

i may be wrong, but i think an Orion 275sx was my 1st "real" amp. 
not counting the obligatory eq plus booster i had in my younger days.

what's the little silver amp w/425 on it Mr.Maskman?


----------



## Blazemore

qikazel said:


> Not me. I have never owned a 702.


Guy said he was selling the 702 for a friend and the pic was what the friend game him. He tried to say the Ref was a 702 and I caught him on it.

Funny stuff...


----------



## rommelrommel

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Finding Blade SE's are very hard, well it was for me anyway. Maybe
> stuff pops up in your end of the world more than ours. The only amp
> that comes to mind that is as small or perhaps smaller is the ARC MINI's.
> I have a Blade 4chan and to be honest though its very slim its pretty
> long. The ARC Mini's I think would be much smaller, perhaps even more
> so than the Alpine PDX or JL's. As for mounting, what is behind the
> dash? Those cars have rather long dashes it seems to me front the
> bottom of the glass to knee area that is. Perhaps behind the glove box,
> or even upside down above the steering, or above/below air vents?
> 
> Oh and an FYI, the two chan Blade amps are still a good 7 1/2inches
> long. BUT THEY SOUND SWEET!!!!!!


Yes, they are damn hard to find, especially the ones with the 175/250wrms modules. I have a SE6175 and a SE1175, I would love to find a SE2250, SE4250, SE2175, SE4175, or something like that... I would ditch my zapco 9.0/ultimo combo and run something with DVC's that's a bit more sensitive.


----------



## stills

experts,
what year were these?


----------



## SUX 2BU

I bought a brand-new AF/4 that I installed in the mid-90's. So yeah, early-mid 90's. I would think HD series would be early 90's for sure. They may have had the AF crossovers in the late 80s, but non-HD.


----------



## stills

SUX 2BU said:


> I bought a brand-new AF/4 that I installed in the mid-90's. So yeah, early-mid 90's. I would think HD series would be early 90's for sure. They may have had the AF crossovers in the late 80s, but non-HD.


thanks for jogging my memory!
iirc i got it from a buddies older brother. he had a s-10 w/ a sony head, a punch150, and a couple electrovoice 12's. it was pretty badass for high school back then.


----------



## wes007parks

is any of this stuff for sale lrt me know


----------



## wes007parks

ill have to takes some pics of my cllection itll make your head spin


----------



## Robb

My Zapco Z300c2


----------



## normalicy

OK, what? Are you taunting me?


----------



## Robb

normalicy said:


> OK, what? Are you taunting me?


LoL.
Did you sell your soundstreams yet ?


----------



## normalicy

Robb said:


> LoL.
> Did you sell your soundstreams yet ?


I'm quite suprised to say no. Not even contact. Oddly though, I've had about 15 people contact me about my fake Kenwood (with a disclaimer saying so) & practically begging me for it. This despite the fact that I pointed out that it's really only good for 6x9s or the like. Everyone thinks they're gonna push their 15's with it, LOL.


----------



## Robb

WRX/Z28 said:


> Precision Power Art's are probably my fav's.



what the hell.. I just saw this on a google search !


----------



## WRX/Z28

Robb said:


> what the hell.. I just saw this on a google search !


What did you search for that it came up?


----------



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ

WRX/Z28 said:


> What did you search for that it came up?


 
Hot nude teen art....


----------



## Robb

^^ lol
I searched for PPI Pro Mos


----------



## slvrtsunami

I would search for PPI sexiness. WRX/Z28: You dont happen to have the liquid cooling option for those art series, do you?


----------



## bkjay

OMG I've seen that pic tons of times and I never noticed the black amps!! lol!


----------



## irishboym4

PPI Sedona


----------



## audiogodz1

Cool. I remember when those were introduced.


----------



## Avernier

i have the trinity (IMO) in my car right now. soundstream reference, PPI art series, and jbl gts. all great product from the nineties. unless the jbl is early 2000's.


----------



## audiogodz1

My RF s1 and Lanzar LC's.


----------



## audiogodz1

My 1st gen early 1980's model Punch 150, 1995 Autotek 66, and PPI a600.2


----------



## TREETOP

Lanzar OptiDrive 100 amp and CX2 crossover, made in the USA:


----------



## FLYONWALL9

TREETOP,

Your Lanzar gear sure brings back memories! I think that
was my very first "real" amp, best I recall they had a good
bit of power. I ran a pair of the old gold logo Kicker Stillwater
10's. good stuff


*Does anyone have the old INFINITY DIGITAL amps? The
ones that were about the size of a half sheet of paper. I 
think they were dark gray in color, had three fins/sinks that
were on the side rather than on top. I think it was built in
the late 80's early to mid 90's. I do remember Crutchfield
carried them, and best I recall they were kind of sporty in
price compaired to other amps of those years. I think only
came in 2chan and just a few power ranges* 

So, does anyone still have or remember these????


----------



## sydmonster

Sorry for the small pic, but this is some of the gear I have & use in my car. I lorv swapping them around & trialing different amps.


----------



## Oliver

FLYONWALL9 said:


> I ran a pair of the old gold logo Kicker Stillwater
> 10's.
> 
> So, does anyone still have or remember these????


I have a Stillwater designs box for 2 10's


----------



## fish

WRX/Z28.... seriously man, how many amps do you have?


----------



## imjustjason

FLYONWALL9 said:


> *Does anyone have the old INFINITY DIGITAL amps? The
> ones that were about the size of a half sheet of paper. I
> think they were dark gray in color, had three fins/sinks that
> were on the side rather than on top. I think it was built in
> the late 80's early to mid 90's. I do remember Crutchfield
> carried them, and best I recall they were kind of sporty in
> price compaired to other amps of those years. I think only
> came in 2chan and just a few power ranges*
> 
> So, does anyone still have or remember these????


I had three of them, a DPA-250 and two DPA-275's. I traded them to a forum member here. He can speak up if he wants to. He still has them.

They came out in 1993.


----------



## WRX/Z28

fish said:


> WRX/Z28.... seriously man, how many amps do you have?


It's in the hundreds... I'm trying to thin them out. I need my space back...


----------



## Robb

a$$hole said:


> I have a Stillwater designs box for 2 10's


----------



## Oliver

Robb,

*Suweeett !!*


----------



## jel847

just aquired this:


----------



## TrickyRicky

Dang Robb, thats one sweet enclosure.


----------



## Robb

TrickyRicky said:


> Dang Robb, thats one sweet enclosure.


It's not mine, but I know teh guy who owns it local to me, and he has the 10" version of that as well.


----------



## benny

jel847 said:


> just aquired this:


Very nice acquisition! :thumbsup:


----------



## alachua

There is sn #1 of those octans on sale right now on the subaru forum:

High end car audio: Phoenix Gold Octane LE and Phoenix Gold Ti Elite 3-way components - NASIOC

assuming that isn't the one jel847 picked up.


----------



## n_olympios

Robb said:


> http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/2572/92832616.jpg


I spy an immaculate Beetle hood and some BBS wheel wraps?


----------



## jel847

alachua said:


> There is sn #1 of those octans on sale right now on the subaru forum:
> 
> High end car audio: Phoenix Gold Octane LE and Phoenix Gold Ti Elite 3-way components - NASIOC
> 
> assuming that isn't the one jel847 picked up.


i did see that one on another forum but thats not mine... that one is actually serial#000


----------



## jel847

another old school pair from my collection:


----------



## Mighty Noid

OK maybe Tomtom will know this... or anyone else... 

Back in the late 80's Alpine made a portable RTA machine... it came in a black hardcase with a built-in printer...

What was that model number and does anyone have one still???


----------



## Mighty Noid

tomtomjr said:


> Ok, I did some digging in my shop today. There are a lot of pics of some real neat old school stuff. If you are in your 40's, you might remember some of these. If you are 50+, you might remember even more. Some of this is OLD!!!
> Enjoy the pics...
> 
> 1989 IASCA FINALS MAGAZINE---RULES/INFO/ADS/ECT -


I was there... with a car that I help build...

It won for SPL in the 251-500 watt AMA... I forgot the number it hit
It was a purple Nissan Pulsar wagon that have 5 or 6 different shades of different candy paint on it... it was called "Cuban Boom"


----------



## n_olympios

Mighty Noid said:


> OK maybe Tomtom will know this... or anyone else...
> 
> Back in the late 80's Alpine made a portable RTA machine... it came in a black hardcase with a built-in printer...
> 
> What was that model number and does anyone have one still???


Alpine 4780 RTA. 










Not my picture though.


----------



## Mighty Noid

These speakers are not that old but I have other stuff also...


RF Punch 45:


RF XV-1:


Audio Control EQT's - Custom powdercoated to match the Chevy camel color back in 1990:


Audio Control ESP3 - Matched the EQT's:




Clarion DRX9255#R - 2 refurb's that I have. Still in the boxes:


Alpine Black Leather Pullout Bag:


----------



## Mighty Noid

Hey is there anything inside that bag?????

YUP! Alpine 7909!!!:


Alpine 3522S:


Clarion PE-431:


Never used and still in the bag with everything in the box!:




This is from my first radio EVER! Oct. 1985:


That's right!!! The audio cass from the Kenwood KRC-999:






Thanks for looking... I know it is not a lot, like some of you... but hey it is all that I have... I also have some Planet Audio HVT tube amps... but they are installed in my car right now, plus they are not that old...


----------



## Mighty Noid

n_olympios said:


> Alpine 4780 RTA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my picture though.


Yes that is it!!

Thank you so very much!!!

Man you guys are very fast!!!

I am looking for one...


----------



## ikoolguy

i love this thread! reminds me when i was a pre-teen and always love to watch my uncle installing audio equipments...i spent most of my days going through this threat


----------



## SUX 2BU

Mighty Noid said:


> Yes that is it!!
> 
> Thank you so very much!!!
> 
> Man you guys are very fast!!!
> 
> I am looking for one...


One of those came up in a local craigslist a couple of years ago for $90 I believe it was and I never bought it. Still kick myself for that. Neat nostalgia piece to have. Never heard that they had them when they were new though.


----------



## SSCustoms

FLYONWALL9 said:


> *Does anyone have the old INFINITY DIGITAL amps? The
> ones that were about the size of a half sheet of paper. I
> think they were dark gray in color, had three fins/sinks that
> were on the side rather than on top. I think it was built in
> the late 80's early to mid 90's. I do remember Crutchfield
> carried them, and best I recall they were kind of sporty in
> price compaired to other amps of those years. I think only
> came in 2chan and just a few power ranges*
> 
> So, does anyone still have or remember these????


I have 3 DPA-275. Two of them are BNIB! I also have a Beta 100, BNIB!


----------



## 3fish

qikazel said:


> Here's my old school collection. I noticed mine seem to be the only ones being used!!


Dude,
I have to say that you've got a really nice install.


----------



## n_olympios

Mighty Noid said:


> Yes that is it!!
> 
> Thank you so very much!!!
> 
> Man you guys are very fast!!!
> 
> I am looking for one...


Happy to be of service. 

I've got a thing for old school Alpines. :blush:


----------



## instalher

i think i might have some old school stuff.lets see orion 2100hcca,225 hcca, 240gt, pyle subs, altec lansing alc 20, sony c.d. player autotek 9 band 1/2 din eq, and some omnivox black magic amps,


----------



## alm001

I have a signed PPI pro 104









And a signed DEQ230









I was told they were in the bronco... cant confirm, but they were good prices either way.


----------



## stills

NIB mtx blue thunder BT5S 5.25's


























































paid $35.


----------



## normalicy

alm001 said:


> I have a signed PPI pro 104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was told they were in the bronco... cant confirm, but they were good prices either way.


Awesome!!! I remember seeing that thing in person at the IASCA finals with those subs. Overwhelming comes to mind. Got to talk to the installers (knew their crap) & Alma (nice as everyone says). Can't believe they welded aluminum together for an enclosure.


----------



## TREETOP

alm001 said:


> And a signed DEQ230


LOL what's your DEQ doing in the bandsaw??


----------



## sydmonster

I was going to ask the same "band-saw" question myself!??!!?!


----------



## alm001

Needed to fit the PS under my rear seat.










Final result was this;


----------



## FLYONWALL9

SSCustoms said:


> I have 3 DPA-275. Two of them are BNIB! I also have a Beta 100, BNIB!


YOU TEASE! Come on man show that chit! I honestly don't
know what the year was when I last saw those. I looked for
about a year for 3 of them for my current build, but hung up
my hat on that one. Went another direction.

SHOW THOSE AMPS MAN!!


----------



## normalicy

FLYONWALL9 said:


> YOU TEASE! Come on man show that chit! I honestly don't
> know what the year was when I last saw those. I looked for
> about a year for 3 of them for my current build, but hung up
> my hat on that one. Went another direction.
> 
> SHOW THOSE AMPS MAN!!


You & me both. Those are some of the rarest amps I know of. Possibly due to the not so glowing reviews. I still have the review in a stack of magazines. Lots of harmonic distortion at higher frequencies if I recall correctly. Still, they loved them for the 90% efficiency.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

I could be very wrong which would not be a stretch,
but weren't these amps digital? If not I know they were
among some of the smallest, and not just of this era. I
would think in many ways they paved the way for many
of todays amps. 

I really wish I purchased them back then, I thought they
were rather slick.

So, yes, please to take us some pics if at all possible?


----------



## lucas569

damn wheres my cane? 

i gotta scan my car pics on here.... all jl/mb/ss goodness...


----------



## BowDown

alm001 said:


> Needed to fit the PS under my rear seat.



That's an awesome idea. I might have to barrow that.


----------



## coefamily

My 2 most Rare pieces:
Kicker x-100 comp
Crown CMA-1 (before the Harmon Involvement)


----------



## BowDown

My contribution:

(2) Alphasonik PMA2150IX Amps:











I also have a PPI DEQ230, and an Eclipse 5504 HU.


----------



## chad

Damn Bowdown, is that your model of the mothership?

and LOL at pre-harman involvement..... .that was not too long ago at all. Although the amp is old. Crown never got much into car audio, never found the money in it.


----------



## BowDown

chad said:


> Damn Bowdown, is that your model of the mothership?


Ha! I work for a Truss Manufacture. So 2x4's are a plenty. Check out my build thread to see more pictures. Works pretty well to support the new false floor.


----------



## haakono

Got my Sony amp today  Only XM2000R I know of in Norway, this came from England today. These are the amps for the 3-way front stage:


----------



## coefamily

I have tried looking for one of those for years!
Very Nice or "Veldig fint"


----------



## haakono

Tusen takk 

Me too, I've always wanted one ever since the european finals in 99, where Sony had a democar with 4 of these in it  I then knew that SOMEDAY I'll have one of those.


----------



## audiogodz1

Those sony's are nice on the inside as well

Picasa Web Albums - FTLOTG - For the love ...


----------



## normalicy

> I could be very wrong which would not be a stretch,
> but weren't these amps digital? If not I know they were
> among some of the smallest, and not just of this era. I
> would think in many ways they paved the way for many
> of todays amps.
> 
> I really wish I purchased them back then, I thought they
> were rather slick.
> 
> So, yes, please to take us some pics if at all possible?


Yes, they were the first mobile Class D amps made (unless some other small company did it & didn't say anything). It was a big deal, but the distortion figures at the time were high & this was in sound quality days. So, they ended up being somewhat forgotten until more refined Class D (and other classes) amplifiers starting popping up about 8-10 years later. Yes, they were also tiny.


----------



## coefamily

The 2000r came out in 1999ish at a price of $4000 yikes!!!

Infinity was making digital-(class D) in 1993 not sure if they were the first however


----------



## stills

mtx thunder t5000 10'' @ 1998


----------



## audiogodz1

MTX quit playing games and started producing these and the super high power version when IASCA started really rocking the DB drags.


----------



## Luke352

Figured some of the collectors may be interested in this... CLARION 8 TRACK - eBay Players, Audio, Video, Car Parts, Accessories, Cars, Bikes, Boats. (end time 11-Apr-10 18:51:42 AEST)


----------



## stills

audiogodz1 said:


> MTX quit playing games and started producing these and the super high power version when IASCA started really rocking the DB drags.


yep, that was about the beginning of the end for me.


some home mid-fi:
technics m258r @ '82-'82 msrp:$400

































jvc ql-f4 @ '78-'81 msrp @$200 Roy C. single not included.


----------



## bsptaco

coefamily said:


> The 2000r came out in 1999ish at a price of $4000 yikes!!!
> 
> Infinity was making digital-(class D) in 1993 not sure if they were the first however


Wow $4k!


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ 2000R amps are just awesome though. And so huge! Way more impressive than the more typical surfboard-type amp (like a Collossus or something like that).

Technics....man, used to see a LOT of that in home audio back in the 80's and early 90's. Our local stereo store sold a lot of it though since it was affordable. Don't see too much of their car audio product kicking around anymore though.


----------



## instalher

i used to run some techniques car amps in my camaro... i will look for pics tonight..


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ That doesn't surprise me Randy! lol Technics was a pretty well spread brand out in the prairies.


----------



## daudioman

tomtomjr said:


> ... Classic car audio is getting to be a huge hobby for a lot of people. I hope to see it get even bigger. Maybe we will see a classic car audio class in the SQ comps soon. 15-20yr old car audio gear minimum???


I know I'm late to comment on this but after reading this I could not help myself from commenting on this. I think this is an *AWESOME IDEA*! it would take some of the empahsis from the latest and greatest /hot brand and force the competitor and judges to rethink systems and installation techniques. Also may bring back some of the more famous cars in the hobby has produced and show how far we have come vs what we can do today with the same equipment. I believe it could push the SQ part of the hobby even further!

The only down side is that OEM's will hate it becsaue the cant sell any new stuff equipment in that category. You know they have to find the profit angle for it to be worth their time


----------



## coefamily

I think you just sabatoged your own idea.

Competitions rely heavily on sponsors and sponsors would shoot themselves in the foot. Why would you by my new 50x4 amp for 500, when you can get just as good (some would argue better) for a quarter of the price??

It would take a real Grass roots effort to bring something like that to life. 
If someones interested in starting, SIGN ME UP!


----------



## daudioman

coefamily said:


> I think you just sabatoged your own idea.
> 
> Competitions rely heavily on sponsors and sponsors would shoot themselves in the foot. Why would you by my new 50x4 amp for 500, when you can get just as good (some would argue better) for a quarter of the price??
> 
> It would take a real Grass roots effort to bring something like that to life.
> If someones interested in starting, SIGN ME UP!


First let me give credit where credit is due:



tomtomjr said:


> ... Classic car audio is getting to be a huge hobby for a lot of people. I hope to see it get even bigger. Maybe we will see a classic car audio class in the SQ comps soon. 15-20yr old car audio gear minimum???


But I must admit I have always envisioned going to a current competition with an old school system just to see the reaction. Like a Sony XES Gen1, Clarion ADCS or whatever awesome analog systems of the old school period of which were discussing. 

But this would have to definitely be "grassroots" because I dont see how any money could be made from this! :laugh:


----------



## SUX 2BU

I don't think an old skool category, or separate organization altogether, is entirely necessary to compete. It would be that much sweeter to build an old skool system, perhaps using current installation techniques, and do well in competition! That's my plan. It's taking me wayyyyy longer than I thought it would but when my system is finally done, nothing in it will be newer than 10 years and most stuff will be 15-20 years old. I don't really plan an old skool install so much though.


----------



## MobileES

I have all my old school stuff installed in the vehicle, I will get pics as soon as I can but here is the list:

Sony MobileES CDX-C90 CD Tuner
Sony MobileES XDP-210EQ Digital X-Over/EQ
Sony MobileES CDX-828 10-disc changer
Boston Acoustics 6.43 Pro 3-way Components
MTX 4-Channel Amp
MTX 12" Sub
(2) 15ft Optical Cables
Monster Cable rca's & speaker wire


----------



## PPI_GUY

SUX 2BU said:


> I don't think an old skool category, or separate organization altogether, is entirely necessary to compete. It would be that much sweeter to build an old skool system, perhaps using current installation techniques, and do well in competition! That's my plan. It's taking me wayyyyy longer than I thought it would but when my system is finally done, nothing in it will be newer than 10 years and most stuff will be 15-20 years old. I don't really plan an old skool install so much though.



Plus, you just know someone would have to cheat, using an old school amp chassis with high dollar modern guts. It's the natural progression of everything. Very hard to regulate and judge all classic components classes.
But, I agree that you could successfully compete in teh SQ classes with older equipment.


----------



## ca90ss

coefamily said:


> Crown CMA-1 (before the Harmon Involvement)


I have one of those. Made by Proton.


----------



## bri g

I now have enough to go 4 way full active with 4 ppi art amps:

A200 for my tweeters:

















and the pic that I posted before. A600, Pro Art 100 and a Pro Art 50


----------



## bri g

double post


----------



## chefhow

Some old school Adcoms and Fosgate for you guys.


----------



## normalicy

OMG, I used to lie awake at night dreaming of those Adcoms. So out of my budget.


----------



## chefhow

normalicy said:


> OMG, I used to lie awake at night dreaming of those Adcoms. So out of my budget.


The 5475 is for sale if you are interested.


----------



## coefamily

ca90ss

Do you have the wiring plugs for that proton?
It looks nearly Identical to my Crown, but I lack the plugs


----------



## daudioman

Some excellent points on "winning current sound offs" now with old school stuff and the cheating aspect of it. Its a shame too considering most anybody competing in this class would definitely be involved more for the nostalgia of it and the fun vs. just winning...

Maybe I'll show up with an older setup (pre-1995) just for the judges and peoples reaction...!!!


----------



## audiogodz1

I have a 1st gen 45 as well I will be putting with this for pics this week.


----------



## normalicy

chefhow said:


> The 5475 is for sale if you are interested.


I'm sure it's still out of my budget. But throw me a price if you really want to.


----------



## Cruxx

One day I'll use them.


----------



## chefhow

daudioman said:


> Some excellent points on "winning current sound offs" now with old school stuff and the cheating aspect of it. Its a shame too considering most anybody competing in this class would definitely be involved more for the nostalgia of it and the fun vs. just winning...
> 
> Maybe I'll show up with an older setup (pre-1995) just for the judges and peoples reaction...!!!



I just won my class at a MECA show a couple of weeks ago with 10 year old Dynaudio MD192's and a pair of Adcom 4402's.


----------



## SUX 2BU

It's neat how those old skool Rockford amps look like Linear Power amps. For those that haven't seen under the fan-cooled shroud of the old RF Power-series amps, they have that same heatsink.


----------



## TrickyRicky

SUX 2BU said:


> It's neat how those old skool Rockford amps look like Linear Power amps. For those that haven't seen under the fan-cooled shroud of the old RF Power-series amps, they have that same heatsink.


The LP's look way better, lol. Well just because of the colors, since they are the same heatsink.

I personally think those heatsinks make them look like bulletproof tanks (both LP and RF amps).


----------



## ChrisB

The only downside is that particular generation of Punch 150 ran much HOTTER than a Linear Power 1502IQ. I ran one of those Punch 150s on a sub at 4 ohms mono and later on my mids and highs at 2 ohms stereo. Regardless, it would get hot enough to grill hot dogs and thermal on me if I didn't watch it! 

I ended up fabricating a fan shroud out of aluminum using 2 12 volt computer fans to solve my thermal issues. Worked like a charm!


----------



## SUX 2BU

The bizarre thing was how they ENCOURAGED mounting the amps with the heatsink in the down position, which is seen by the 'upside down' lettering on the end caps of the amp. I guess they figured people would only mount them upside down on the underside of the rear deck!


----------



## daudioman

chefhow said:


> I just won my class at a MECA show a couple of weeks ago with 10 year old Dynaudio MD192's and a pair of Adcom 4402's.


Sweet! Congrats on the win! Old school Stereo ROCKS!!!


----------



## Scooter-Man

SUX 2BU said:


> The bizarre thing was how they ENCOURAGED mounting the amps with the heatsink in the down position, which is seen by the 'upside down' lettering on the end caps of the amp. I guess they figured people would only mount them upside down on the underside of the rear deck!


Or on a vertical wall which would allow the heat to rise along the fins. My old first gen Punch 150 ran hot also. I machined a new heat sink to match the popular 2nd gens and upgraded the board to revision J. Still ran hot.

Late!


----------



## audiogodz1

SUX 2BU said:


> The bizarre thing was how they ENCOURAGED mounting the amps with the heatsink in the down position, which is seen by the 'upside down' lettering on the end caps of the amp. I guess they figured people would only mount them upside down on the underside of the rear deck!


That is because the amp is vented at the "top" all the way down both sides. mounting it heatsink up creates a tent of heat inside, mounting it in hanging position allows the guts to vent out the top. 

Back in the day (1982) people were not used to mounting amps in the trunks. They were more used to "eq boosters" that were hung from the dash. Also the "van" was a popular vehicle and you had space in that to hang the boster amp anywhere you damn well pleased.....right beside the CB . No cell phones or pagers back then. It was a linear amp powering a CB or you stopped at the pay phone


----------



## audiogodz1

ChrisB said:


> The only downside is that particular generation of Punch 150 ran much HOTTER than a Linear Power 1502IQ. I ran one of those Punch 150s on a sub at 4 ohms mono and later on my mids and highs at 2 ohms stereo. Regardless, it would get hot enough to grill hot dogs and thermal on me if I didn't watch it!
> 
> I ended up fabricating a fan shroud out of aluminum using 2 12 volt computer fans to solve my thermal issues. Worked like a charm!


Speaking of, I was merely running my A100 at 4 ohm mono with less than half volume yesterday when I decided to temp it. These aren't very innocent amps either.


----------



## Mighty Noid

I like the idea of a Old School cat. ... 

I might have a shot with my gear that I will be putting in very soon!!



New System - Clarion DRX9255, 2) Audio Control EQT's, 1) Orion 225 HCCA, 1)PPI FRX-456, 2) Alpine 3522, 4) Alpine 3522s


----------



## PPI_GUY

I just picked up this little guy a few days ago.
Sedona APA-50


----------



## deodkid

some of my oldies..

Sony C90,C910 & Alpine 7902E









Nakamichi CD35 & Denon DCT-950R









Audio Control EQT









Boston Acoustics RX67 coaxial









Altec Lansing ALC5 tweeters


----------



## slvrtsunami

re sub'd.....missing out on too much.


----------



## miniSQ

If anyone is interested, i am selling my Soundstream MC300 ...ebay ..and the auction closes in 7 hours...its in great condition.:blush:


----------



## quality_sound

The DCT-950 is teh seks!


----------



## Awake77

i love this thread


----------



## raulgz

> New System - Clarion DRX9255, 2) Audio Control EQT's, 1) Orion 225 HCCA, 1)PPI FRX-456, 2) Alpine 3522, 4) Alpine 3522s


Looks nice!

I would like to add my last two amps of mid 90s, hard to find in Spain nowadays

for the front:

RF 400x4 Trans.Ana

for Sub
RF 200DSM




I am trying to find HD series like 75HD or 150HD in europe. I (L) Old School Amps


----------



## PPI_GUY

These are two of my four *PPI* *Pro*_fessional* MOS-50 *_amps. The other two are in my daily driven truck.


No crossovers, no bass boost knobs, no slave outputs, etc. These amps are truly "old school" and make excellent, clean, dynamic power.


----------



## normalicy

Had to post this from ebay:
HiFonics Mercury Amp R.S.A Old School - eBay (item 300420491448 end time Apr-29-10 11:44:16 PDT)


----------



## PPI_GUY

Wow! That has to be one of the first HiFonics amps made. I'm thinking early eighties maybe? It appears to be in very good condition too. Nice collectible piece.


----------



## normalicy

Actually, I did a bit of studying on Hifonics & sure enough, that thing was one of the first. It was also definitely made in South Africa (as were all the first series). They came to America a couple years later.


----------



## cutra

normalicy said:


> Actually, I did a bit of studying on Hifonics & sure enough, that thing was one of the first. It was also definitely made in South Africa (as were all the first series). They came to America a couple years later.


You are correct. 
There are actually been a few on Ebay lately all small ones yet very very rare. 
I have been surprised to see these pop up.
I have only see 3 up for sale in the last 8 years on Ebay.
The other 2 the sellers are asking WAY too much for them. 
Not too much power out of them more defiantly a collectors piece.


----------



## audiogodz1

Got the Cupid 44 in today. My most favorite amp for size V/S power. Just like it's twin brother the Autotek 44, but half the size. Tons of power.


----------



## Therum

Thought I would contribute before anything is sold.

Xtant 3300c
Xtant 4180c x 3
Xtant 302a
Xtant 1001dx
Kenwood KAC-x401M
Alpine MRV-1507
Precision Power PC1800 - The metal sticking out of it is a jig that I built to hold the semiconductors down to the heatsink so I can run the amp without the bottom plate. In other words I am in the process of repairing it. I do have all of the endplates and bottom plate


----------



## spydertune

*Craig R511 POWERPLAY 4-ch. Amplifier, 1980*

This one is new in the box and has been hiding in my closet for quite awhile. Craig was known from the mid-80's on for Sears & Montgomery Ward etc. auto store soundboard offerings. Through the 70's however Craig was one of the few reasonably "high-end" brands out there. AFAIK, this was the first 4-ch amp offered. It sold new in 1980. In the manual details the advantages of active biamping using separate channels on the tweeters & woofers with an active filter at the input to the amp! In 1980 that would have been near science-fiction. The only other I can think of was Audiomobile that early on pushed the benefits of that. ADS didn't until '83 or so when they introduced the AX2.

There are complete schematics and assembly drawings with it. It uses 4558 opamps for the front-end. I've always wondered about swapping in better ones. The outputs are (4) complimentary pairs of 2SB850 / 2SD1117 50W power transistors. What is interesting is the 4-ohm rating. That was fairly rare in 1980. Power is 4X25W or 2x50W into that load. It is made in Japan and I believe it might be a doubled version of Sanyo's similar 2-channel offering of the same year. 














































*From the July 1980 Audio Magazine, car audio edition -
*


----------



## Robb

Nice !! 
50 watts went along way in 1980. Now 2000 watts is not enough juice for many!


----------



## cutra

50 watts then is the same as 2000 watts today LOL....


----------



## PPI_GUY

The first car amp I remember seeing was an Alpine a buddy had in his RX7. I want to say it was 30x2 or something similiar. He had it mounted to a box he had built for his Kenwood 6x9's. This was '84 or '85 and I was 16-17 so, I was very impressed with the sound quality. You have to remember that up to this point, all most of us had seen was Kraco power boosters/eq's under the dash and Sparkomatic 6x9's.


----------



## Therum

Here was my first


----------



## spydertune

*ADS - a/d/s/, P40 - PS5*

The ADS P40 came out in ~1983 and lasted until ~1994 as the PS5.2. The power doubled from 20Wx2 w/ the P40 to 40Wx2 with the PS5. 

The PS5.2 squeaked a little more power to 45Wx2 (IIRC), all of them stable and bridgeable into 4-ohms -


----------



## sydmonster

^^^^^ whoa... that's a generation line there...


----------



## MACS

Here's a couple of favorites from my PPI collection.

Pro650c and PC2350c 15th anninversary.


----------



## Therum

^^^^^^ OOh my favorites ^^^^


----------



## mpc60b

Hello Everyone,
Here are a few of my old school dusty dogs to add to this thread enjoy.


----------



## mpc60b

Almost forgot 1 more
I will post a few more this weekend I have to go the storage and do some digging


----------



## msmith

Robb said:


> Nice !!
> 50 watts went along way in 1980. Now 2000 watts is not enough juice for many!


Only 16dB of difference. :laugh:


----------



## Mighty Noid

mpc60b said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Here are a few of my old school dusty dogs to add to this thread enjoy.


KRC-999 was my first aftermarket radio I bought... $1000.00 plus tax NEW... Crazy for a Cassette player but I did love that slide out EQ!!!


----------



## stills




----------



## benny

Not as old as some stuff in this thread, but my very first set of amps and subs that I bought brand new:


























I had to rescue them out of the back of my cousin's Bronco before he sent it for scrap!


----------



## benny

some random stuff:

PG M50 recap:









PG M100 stripped for repair:









itty-bitty Pioneer IC amp:


----------



## normalicy

OK, time to add a few more.


----------



## normalicy

Ran out of space:


----------



## Mighty Noid

normalicy said:


>


I loved these back in the 80's!!!!!


----------



## HondAudio

benny said:


> some random stuff:
> 
> 
> itty-bitty Pioneer IC amp:


In the beginning, amplifiers were class A/B, low-powered, and very small.

Now, amplifiers are class D, high-powered, and very small.

Intriguing. What are the specs on that?


----------



## labcoat22

HondAudio said:


> In the beginning, amplifiers were class A/B, low-powered, and very small.
> 
> Now, amplifiers are class D, high-powered, and very small.
> 
> Intriguing. What are the specs on that?


That is a cool little amp reminds me of the little Sony es cigarette packed amps but I digress this what I found from a little searching.

max./peak power o/p: 35Wx2
cont./rms power o/p: 18Wx2 @ 4ohm, 0.5%THD, 20Hz-20KHz
20Wx2 @ 2ohm, 0.5%THD, 20Hz-20KHz

R-


----------



## kyheng

^Amp with such spec will be great for tweeter or midrange speakers.


----------



## gcsuper

a few M-80, S-80, AXI, AEX and AFI


----------



## haakono

Collected all my goodies for a photo op before most of it gets mounted in the car. And yes, the 1994 Pyle 8" subs are supposed to be in the goodie-collection


----------



## stills

the pyles do kinda stand out in that crowd.


damn those sony's are huge!


----------



## haakono

It sure is!  Even more so when put in a small car:


----------



## PPI_GUY

Just replaced the surrounds on these babies. The originals were stitched to the cone. Had to glue the replacements. Not bad for 20 year old subs, huh?


----------



## normalicy

> And yes, the 1994 Pyle 8" subs are supposed to be in the goodie-collection


I actually have one or two of those exact ones sitting around somewhere.



> Just replaced the surrounds on these babies. The originals were stitched to the cone. Had to glue the replacements. Not bad for 20 year old subs, huh?


Sweet, I always wondered if it were possible to refoam those style kickers.


----------



## MACS

Here is a Pyle 12" DVC I bought brand new in 1988 or 89. I've still got it sitting in my garage and the spec sheet!! I used it on my test bench for a while but have since retired it. She still works


----------



## buddhaV6

all the great gear in this thread is making me lightheaded...


----------



## downwind4final

My NIB collection. I have more OS amps, but they're wrapped in bubble wrap and taped and I don't feel like repacking them all for a pic; I might later. All of the amps but the Sansui's have been in the family since new. The Power 300 is my main home amp, powered by a 80 amp converter, and connected to a B&K preamp and Zaph ZRT 2.5 speakers I built the cabs for. I am currently using a PS5 and Punch 60ix in my car, but I swap them often. I love OS amps. 

My OS inventory:

Punch 150hd NIB
Punch 75hd mint
Punch 75hd near mint
Punch 45 NIB
Punch 45 near mint
Power 300 mint 
Punch 60ix mint
ADS PS5 NIB
ADS PS5 mint
ADS PS5.2 NIB
Alpine 3547 mint
Saunsui SM4000 NIB
Sansui SM800 NIB
Denon DCA-3250 NIB
Denon DCA-3180 near mint
Hafler MSe60Di mint
Yamaha YPA-260 mint
Denon 9770 hu mint


----------



## Hamburger Pimp

Mighty Noid said:


> Hey is there anything inside that bag?????
> 
> YUP! Alpine 7909!!!:


I had this deck in my first car! Man, that brings back memories...pulling it out and bagging it to bring into work...whew. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## alachua

Man, the old Sansui logo is so similar to the F1 logo, it throws me off every time I see a pic of one...


----------



## AudioDave

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/82622-audiodaves-1996-old-skool-blazer.html

and 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...audiodaves-1985-old-skool-cavalier-wifes.html


----------



## AudioDave

normalicy said:


> Ran out of space:


What premier deck is that...not the p1 the other?


----------



## Nology

Cruxx said:


> One day I'll use them.


Not with those old foam surrounds. A few hits and those subs will be toast. I'd keep them in the box for show off purposes only!


----------



## Thaid and Bound

Nology said:


> Not with those old foam surrounds. A few hits and those subs will be toast. I'd keep them in the box for show off purposes only!


The SS10R's had rubber surrounds 

And if Cruxx doesn't have a use for them, he can sure pass them my way!


----------



## normalicy

> What premier deck is that...not the p1 the other?


Pioneer Premier DEH-M66


----------



## AudioDave

normalicy said:


> Pioneer Premier DEH-M66


Interested in trading or selling? Wish it was the M88 but sheesh


----------



## normalicy

Unfortunately, too little too late. Sold that a few months ago. Pained me to sell it too. Those were some of my favorites.


----------



## na_rsx

i got some old school blown Rockford Fosgate Audiophile 10's, loved those bad boy, got really loud, really wish i could get them reconed lol


----------



## AudioDave

Another set of pics going in the Blazer.....Ya that Par is brand new in wrapper....


----------



## AudioDave

na_rsx said:


> i got some old school blown Rockford Fosgate Audiophile 10's, loved those bad boy, got really loud, really wish i could get them reconed lol


Send them to SpeakerWorks in California.


----------



## PPI_GUY

AudioDave said:


> Another set of pics going in the Blazer.....Ya that Par is brand new in wrapper....


What are your intentions with your old school Blazer? Competition or personal enjoyment? Maybe both? It would be cool to see a SQ competitor do well with what is considered by some as out-dated equipment. 
Love the PPI!


----------



## chefhow

AudioDave said:


> Another set of pics going in the Blazer.....Ya that Par is brand new in wrapper....


I had a PAR-225 for years and just sold it this past winter.


----------



## AudioDave

They were the best, along with the Zapco ones. 110 STN and 8v out on the 245 4v on the 225. I will never get rid of mine!

As for competing or personal it will be both, like all our vehicles are. :mean:


----------



## leepersc

Diggin' through the garage earlier when my eyes spotted two boxes in the corner beneath my work bench. Damn, totally forgot about these....10 years ago now. Some old school MTX Blue Thunder tweets.


----------



## MACS

I've got a small collection of the old MTX subs and some of the smaller drivers. One of these days I'll get all of my old MTX's together for a group shot. These are the original Blue Thunder 12" from around 1988-89 and a pair of the Terminator 12". The BT's were sealed box and Terminator were vented. I used to roll with a pair of the BT 12's in a 1981 Dodge Colt hatchback .


----------



## quality_sound

The Terminators were actually designed for IB and because of that they worked well in vented boxes. "Terminator" was used because it "terminated" the need for a large box. 

I LOVED the OG BTs though.


----------



## MACS

quality_sound said:


> The Terminators were actually designed for IB and because of that they worked well in vented boxes. "Terminator" was used because it "terminated" the need for a large box.
> 
> I LOVED the OG BTs though.


You are thinking of the Eliminator's. They were the IB subs. All of my old literature lists the Terminators as vented box subs, plus I have used them and can confirm that. Agreed on the BT subs. Those things sound damn nice in a sealed box. You could get the Terminators and Eliminators in 15", but the Blue Thunders only went up to 12".

This is the Eliminator which was IB only(not my sub).


----------



## mosconiac

Ahh, the Eliminators...those hold a special place in my heart.

I used to drool over those subs when I made some $$$ working as a Teaching Assistant in college.

I had a 1976 Camaro with Polk 6.5" coaxs in the rear deck (powered by a Realistic tape deck & 60W eq/booster, YEAH BABY!). I wanted to put a pair of 10" Eliminators in the rear deck too.

I had no idea about imaging, front staging, or even the need for a crossover. I had a cherry Jensen amp picked out too, but I sold the car to soon.

My thoughts about car audio have improved some in the last 20 years.


----------



## cutra

Here are some oldies.

Clarion 1300A amp. and some Crunch 6.5's.


----------



## audiogodz1

new toy.


----------



## audiogodz1

another one I just got. 50HCA


----------



## MACS

Too bad they don't build them like this anymore. Now this is a gut shot!!


----------



## imjustjason

cutra said:


> Clarion 1300A amp.


That was my very first amp!! Got it in '86. Ran it on two Alpine 6190 6x9 subs. Thought it was the greatest thing ever. 

Been looking for one for years.


----------



## LDiablo

Well I think I've found a new home. I knew I hung onto all this old gear for some reason. I had a lot more but pieces got sold here and there over the years (with me thinking "I'll never need this stuff again!") Sorry, no pics of any of it right now. I'm currently digging it all out to see what I've got left. I've already started installing some of it and I'm glad to see it all getting put back into use instead of lying around gathering dust!

List off the top of my head:
JL Audio 10W6 (chrome basket with only about an hour's play time-but the surround has deteriorated over the years so I'll be replacing that before installing it)
Xtant 3300c
JL Audio 6" component set (the ones with the giant square block x-overs)
PPI PSC221 phase shift controller (new in the box)
PPI PC250
PPI PCE440 noise gate
Audio Control EQX
Virtual Technologies 6" 3 way component set
Cerwin Vega 4" component set (missing x-overs :-( )
Alpine SWS-BE45 Bass Engines (new in the box)

I'm sure I'm forgetting a few things but those were the ones that I know I saved for this "just in case" time-which is now. My entire system will be old school components, save for the new head unit I bought.


----------



## PPI_GUY

MACS said:


> Too bad they don't build them like this anymore. Now this is a gut shot!!


I am assuming that is a 15th Anniversary PC2350?


----------



## quality_sound

MACS said:


> You are thinking of the Eliminator's. They were the IB subs. All of my old literature lists the Terminators as vented box subs, plus I have used them and can confirm that. Agreed on the BT subs. Those things sound damn nice in a sealed box. You could get the Terminators and Eliminators in 15", but the Blue Thunders only went up to 12".
> 
> This is the Eliminator which was IB only(not my sub).


Oh yeah. My bad. :knife:


----------



## MACS

PPI_GUY said:


> I am assuming that is a 15th Anniversary PC2350?


I think you know that answer . I'm still looking for another one of those amps.


----------



## cutra

imjustjason said:


> That was my very first amp!! Got it in '86. Ran it on two Alpine 6190 6x9 subs. Thought it was the greatest thing ever.
> 
> Been looking for one for years.


If you want it make me an offer. 
L.


----------



## audiogodz1

Why doesn't someone do that for me? Why don't you just say "I have Coustic Amp150, would you like to buy it?" Cause nobody ever says that to me.


----------



## imjustjason

The problem for me is. I would be buying that amp just to have. I would never use it. I am not a collector. I have a LOT of crap, but I'm not a collector. If I buy one just to have, that makes me a collector. Everything that I have was at one point bought to use. Once I decided to go another route I never sell the old... thus the big pile of crap.


----------



## stills

^^^^ are you looking for an amp150?

fwiw (2)Terminator eights in a tiny sealed box was my 1st set up. a little orion amp maybe a 260sx?. kenwood ten disc. jbl 2-ways in dash w/ a small Majestic amp.
complete stealth at 16 years old ftw.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

What happened to posting pics of the old INFINITY DIG AMPS?


----------



## cutra

imjustjason said:


> The problem for me is. I would be buying that amp just to have. I would never use it. I am not a collector. I have a LOT of crap, but I'm not a collector. If I buy one just to have, that makes me a collector. Everything that I have was at one point bought to use. Once I decided to go another route I never sell the old... thus the big pile of crap.


I have a couple of amps that I found just like what you are saying which I will never use yet I love them too much and they were in some of my first systems. 

Anyway I think almost everyone on these car audio forums are to some degree a collector. 

How's $80.00 shipped to you?
Let me know.


----------



## imjustjason

FLYONWALL9 said:


> What happened to posting pics of the old INFINITY DIG AMPS?


There is a guy on car audio classifieds trying to sell two DPA-275's, iamsonic is his screename. I no longer have the ones I had. I can ask the guy that has them to post a pic... I doubt he will, but I can ask.


----------



## audiogodz1

stills said:


> ^^^^ are you looking for an amp150?


Long as I get to keep an arm.


----------



## imjustjason

cutra said:


> I have a couple of amps that I found just like what you are saying which I will never use yet I love them too much and they were in some of my first systems.
> 
> Anyway I think almost everyone on these car audio forums are to some degree a collector.
> 
> How's $80.00 shipped to you?
> Let me know.


I appreciate Leo, really I do. But, there was one on eBay over a year or so ago, may be the one you have it wasn't you selling it, it was $45 BIN with a little for shipping and I didn't pull the trigger. You have to remember I'm cheap... not to mention poor.


----------



## cutra

imjustjason said:


> The problem for me is. I would be buying that amp just to have. I would never use it. I am not a collector. I have a LOT of crap, but I'm not a collector. If I buy one just to have, that makes me a collector. Everything that I have was at one point bought to use. Once I decided to go another route I never sell the old... thus the big pile of crap.





imjustjason said:


> I appreciate Leo, really I do. But, there was one on eBay over a year or so ago, may be the one you have it wasn't you selling it, it was $45 BIN with a little for shipping and I didn't pull the trigger. You have to remember I'm cheap... not to mention poor.


I got it a while ago more than that I don't think it was a buy it now. It was an impulse bid and I actually won it. I'm not making any money on it so if you want it I can let it go for $70.00 just for you buddy...
You know you want it. 
Check out my next post with some more cool oldies...

p.s. let me know. $70.00 shipped is a steal buddy....


----------



## audiogodz1

I had the matching EQ for that Clarion. It was a Clarion 100EQB as I recall. With some effort I could produce a picture of it from an old video if i were not lazy. LOL.


----------



## cutra

Dug these up today from my vault. 
First off we have a Pioneer DEH-525 from 1998 (Brand new)









Next we have a Pioneer CD-M1 CD controller (Brand new)









Next we have a Pioneer CDX-M50 6 pack CD changer also Brand New.









Next we have the amp that started it all for me a Sansui SM-100. I found this one on Ebay several years ago for dirt cheap and it's brand new. My original that was in my 1977 Oldsmobile 98 Regency cost me over $250.00 back in the 80's!









Here is a very nice brand new amp not so old made in 2005 MB Quart QAA-2500 which will probably go into my new car this summer. 

















Next are my latest find a brand new pair or Rockford Fosgate HX2's 12's also not that old 2003 yet still wonderful subs.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

imjustjason said:


> There is a guy on car audio classifieds trying to sell two DPA-275's, iamsonic is his screename. I no longer have the ones I had. I can ask the guy that has them to post a pic... I doubt he will, but I can ask.


Your a good man Jason! 

No worries about asking the guy. I was only trying to walk back 
down memory lane. It was just one of those things I always wanted
back in the day. I have acquired my dream system from back in the
day thanks to a couple of guys here. If I got the bug for those Infinity
amps they would just sit and look pretty inside.


Thanks for your efforts.

You could send me a link to his thread VIA PM the next time your on
that board and happen to think about it.


----------



## PPI_GUY

I would really love to see some pics of the old Savard Rap/Hi-Q subs or even the Rockford Series 1's. Both of those subs were popular around here in the late 80's and early 90's with the 'budget car audio' guys. They were fairly affordable and usually had a Coustic or Yamaha amp powering them so, they were never really over-driven.
Surely someone has some pics of those???


----------



## audiogodz1

audiogodz1 said:


> I had the matching EQ for that Clarion. It was a Clarion 100EQB as I recall. With some effort I could produce a picture of it from an old video if i were not lazy. LOL.


Looks like I got a boost of energy


----------



## audiogodz1

PPIGUY here ya go. They were also called the Autotek Silver Series at first, then changed their name to the Savard HI-Q.

The HI-Q and Silver Series were not really all that cheap. Not nearly as much as the Rockford S1's.


----------



## ChrisB

Now you are bringing back some old memories. I actually had a pair of 10" Savard HI-Qs back in the day, in a HUGE sealed enclosure. Another friend had a single 12" Savard in a bandpass enclosure that took up the WHOLE trunk of his Chevy Cavalier. 

I ended up replacing my Savards with a Kicker Solobaric 12 and regained my trunk in the process!


----------



## audiogodz1

In 2001 I bought the black splatter painted Savard bandpass tens box that had the two plexi triangles in the front with purple led's and cone shaped down into two rectangle ports at the other end. It was unloaded, but only $20 at a thrift shop so I took it home. It sat here until 2008 when I simply got tired of looking at it and chopped it to bits. I never got to use it.

The funny thing about Savard is that there is nothing left standing with the Savard name on it. The speakers and boxes are impossible to find, anything even related to them. There are ZERO hits on ebay or google for Savard speakers. This is one of those great brands that everybody loved, but if you didn't live in the time they were sold you'll never know anything about them or even the name.


----------



## AudioDave

Anyone got a DEQ-7500 Pioneer Premier for sale?


----------



## AudioDave

WRX/Z28 said:


> Uhm, did you get my email on this?


What u got?


----------



## MACS

Let's throw some more Pioneer in this thread. 

The GM-3400x ([email protected]) and CD-1000x crossover are Carrozzeria models and were only sold in Japan. The CD-1000x was over $1000.00 in *1992* . The Carrozzeria amps had copper bottom plates, higher specs, and overall better build quality. 

My GM-H100 are USA models. Notice no copper bottom plate, but they are 2 ohm stable and built like a tank.


----------



## MACS

Addzest (Clarion) MCD-700x. Another rare mid 1990's crossover.


----------



## WRX/Z28

AudioDave said:


> What u got?


I'm not sure what this is regarding?


----------



## PPI_GUY

audiogodz1 said:


> The funny thing about Savard is that there is nothing left standing with the Savard name on it. The speakers and boxes are impossible to find, anything even related to them. There are ZERO hits on ebay or google for Savard speakers. This is one of those great brands that everybody loved, but if you didn't live in the time they were sold you'll never know anything about them or even the name.


Thanks for posting those pics. For some reason, I thought the very first Series 1 subs had a normal (for that time) rounded dust cap. Maybe I was thinking of the Savard Rap's? 
Anyway, this auction just ended a day or two ago...

OLD SCHOOL HI-Q SAVARD 5 1/4" SPEAKER MADE IN THE USA - eBay (item 250642638630 end time Jun-07-10 12:27:14 PDT)

...I should have bid on them but, have no real need for them. Just something else to trip over!


----------



## sqshoestring

audiogodz1 said:


> Why doesn't someone do that for me? Why don't you just say "I have Coustic Amp150, would you like to buy it?" Cause nobody ever says that to me.


Nobody says that to me either. I told my buddy I wanted my two amp300s and amp150 back and he laughed at me. Sold them to him must have been early 90s. Great amps, though they look as ugly as a early LP inside with wires all over. I saw a amp500 go on ebay 2-3 yr ago for good cash forget how much maybe 600+ or something. On the other hand the amp150 is only 2x50 or whatever, barely enough to run 6x9/6.5s. The 300 (2x75) was the ticket back then it ran anything including my four 10s IB they got abused a lot. That would be something like 2x125 cea I'd guess, best part is they looked like a real amp. Think I already posted photos of them on here right? They were not super expensive back in the day but fantastic bang for the buck, not sure why they are so wanted now if they actually are....but I can't find one anywhere I gave up looking....and have way too many other old amps.

I see they say the amp150 was 2x75, but not in old school power. IIRC they were watts rms bridged, the name was. Amp150 I ran on 6x9 for a couple years it worked, but the 300 sure went louder and was about all any 6x9 could handle. The 150 was roughly comparable to the 70rms/ch of my kicker 700.5 on highs, which would be around 50rms at 12v....though that is loud enough for normal people, lol. Should have my larger PS running in the house some day soon and I will get those coustics from him and clean them, lol, and do a little testing to see what they put out. They ran a lot like a cheaper version of LPs, as I recall they were close to the same but never compared directly. I did compare to an old pyramid pb300 and the amp300 certainly had more power. Compared to a sanyo 2x50 it was close to an amp150 but not as good with bass. Ran old blaupunkt 2x60 that was louder on subs but think it had a subsonic built in and was little less power, just able to run the subs IB harder without them freaking out. Back then it was hard to find 10s that could handle the 300 when run IB.


----------



## audiogodz1

PPI_GUY said:


> Thanks for posting those pics. For some reason, I thought the very first Series 1 subs had a normal (for that time) rounded dust cap. Maybe I was thinking of the Savard Rap's?
> Anyway, this auction just ended a day or two ago...
> 
> OLD SCHOOL HI-Q SAVARD 5 1/4" SPEAKER MADE IN THE USA - eBay (item 250642638630 end time Jun-07-10 12:27:14 PDT)
> 
> ...I should have bid on them but, have no real need for them. Just something else to trip over!


Oh neat I might have bought them. I can top it though, this Autotek/savard 12 was what I won on ebay 2 days ago for $1.25

The Mean Machine Autotek 12in Woofer - eBay (item 290441534325 end time Jun-07-10 18:32:53 PDT)


----------



## SUX 2BU

PPI_GUY said:


> Thanks for posting those pics. For some reason, I thought the very first Series 1 subs had a normal (for that time) rounded dust cap. Maybe I was thinking of the Savard Rap's?
> Anyway, this auction just ended a day or two ago...
> 
> OLD SCHOOL HI-Q SAVARD 5 1/4" SPEAKER MADE IN THE USA - eBay (item 250642638630 end time Jun-07-10 12:27:14 PDT)
> 
> ...I should have bid on them but, have no real need for them. Just something else to trip over!


Nope, you are right. The very first S1 subs had regular domed dust caps. They went inverted on the 2nd generation.

When the regular Punch line of RF subs went to inverted dust caps in the early 90's they made them for a very short period with the logo, which was the familar diamond R and 'the punch', in an outline font rather than a solid font. I have an 8" with this dustcap. Pretty rare even though so-so for desirability since it's not a Pro-series sub.


----------



## AudioDave

WRX/Z28 said:


> I'm not sure what this is regarding?


Sorry was meant for someone else. Was asking the one with the PPI Promos what he had.

Also if I dont hear back by Fri I will refund you for the FRX 456 as promised. I just wish I could find a white one.


----------



## dhershberger

Wow, I'm not much competition here - it seems as though everyone has such cool old stuff that mine is just a pittance. Oh well, here goes:

This one is actually my buddy's. He also has an old school Orion 2125SX and Coustic crossover; I keep telling him to post his stuff here.









Here is my stuff:









I purchased the gray PG MS-275 new in 1991 and ran it for years. The rest I bought used.









I bought this from someone on this forum:


----------



## Car_Audionut

Here some stuff of mine. About 1/3 of what I have. I also have some interesting NOS amps / subs that I might post pics of later on.


----------



## audiogodz1

dhershberger said:


> Wow, I'm not much competition here - it seems as though everyone has such cool old stuff that mine is just a pittance. Oh well, here goes:
> 
> This one is actually my buddy's. He also has an old school Orion 2125SX and Coustic crossover; I keep telling him to post his stuff here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased the gray PG MS-275 new in 1991 and ran it for years. The rest I bought used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this from someone on this forum:


Pics are not hot-linking.


----------



## PPI_GUY

I dug these little tweets out tonight. Rockford Fosgate Punch PCH-14B 20mm Tweeters. I think that is 1-1/4". Bought them in the mid-90's for some reason. Anyway, they are new, never used and yep the eyeballs work great.


----------



## normalicy

MACS said:


> Let's throw some more Pioneer in this thread.
> 
> The GM-3400x ([email protected]) and CD-1000x crossover are Carrozzeria models and were only sold in Japan. The CD-1000x was over $1000.00 in *1992* . The Carrozzeria amps had copper bottom plates, higher specs, and overall better build quality.
> 
> My GM-H100 are USA models. Notice no copper bottom plate, but they are 2 ohm stable and built like a tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! That CD-1000x was my dream signal processor back when I was in high school. I literally stared at the pictures in my catalog willing it into existence. It's still super... super rare. I finally gave up & went with their DSP offerings.


----------



## MACS

normalicy said:


> OMG! That CD-1000x was my dream signal processor back when I was in high school. I literally stared at the pictures in my catalog willing it into existence. It's still super... super rare. I finally gave up & went with their DSP offerings.


Doesn't have to be a dream any longer. I've got a couple of them laying around......Carrozzeria's too. You'll be the only kid on the block with one of those . The USA version was model CD-1000 Pioneer Premier.


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ I remember seeing the CD-1000 back when they were new. Didn't see them often but they were on the odd demo board. I've always thought there was a corellation between the Pioneer and the big Sony xover that also had 1000 in it's name. They looked similar too but I'm sure one wasn't making it for the other.




PPI_GUY said:


> I dug these little tweets out tonight. Rockford Fosgate Punch PCH-14B 20mm Tweeters. I think that is 1-1/4". Bought them in the mid-90's for some reason. Anyway, they are new, never used and yep the eyeballs work great.


Those are tweets from the RF Splitz line. They are really good tweeters. I have NIB set myself waiting to get put in. They don't like to be overpowered though.


----------



## PPI_GUY

SUX 2BU said:


> ^
> 
> Those are tweets from the RF Splitz line. They are really good tweeters. I have NIB set myself waiting to get put in. They don't like to be overpowered though.


Do you remember the recommended power handling for them? I didn't get a manual with them.


----------



## normalicy

MACS said:


> Doesn't have to be a dream any longer. I've got a couple of them laying around......Carrozzeria's too. You'll be the only kid on the block with one of those . The USA version was model CD-1000 Pioneer Premier.


Well if you mean laying around & not gonna cost much, I'm there. Otherwise, I'm mighty broke lately.


----------



## deodkid

MACS said:


> Let's throw some more Pioneer in this thread.
> 
> The Carrozzeria amps had copper bottom plates, higher specs, and overall better build quality.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hi Macs, care for the ampguts of that GM-3400x and whats the fuse rating?
> 
> i used to like my GM2000 and GM4000 during my college days but eventually i got fed up of the transistors keep on failing..


----------



## sydmonster

thought id throw this one in for a laugh

YouTube - L'Trimm - Cars That Go Boom


----------



## mears

Love It!


----------



## SUX 2BU

L'Trimm for the win! Used to listen to the CD a LOT back in the day. It was one of the few 'boom' songs back then. You can still find the CD if you search for it but it's rare. lol The odd time I'll hear it in a store at the mall or something and will be like "Oh snap!" LOL


----------



## SUX 2BU

PPI_GUY said:


> Do you remember the recommended power handling for them? I didn't get a manual with them.


It's not a whole lot. 50W if I remember correctly. I popped a couple until we put some 'protection' on them which was an automotive light bulb that looks like a glass fuse. I can't remember what the wattage was on the bulb but I ran it in series with the positive speaker lead and it saved them. They would light up at higher power levels. Same thing you would see as a tweeter protection circuit in a RF passive crossover. It didn't hinder their output either.


----------



## starboy869

audiogodz1 said:


> Why doesn't someone do that for me? Why don't you just say "I have Coustic Amp150, would you like to buy it?" Cause nobody ever says that to me.



when i get some free cash i want your 160u and 460u


----------



## audiogodz1

starboy869 said:


> when i get some free cash i want your 160u and 460u


It will take less free cash than you think........ I'm looking to move'em.


----------



## PPI_GUY

SUX 2BU said:


> L'Trimm for the win! Used to listen to the CD a LOT back in the day. It was one of the few 'boom' songs back then. You can still find the CD if you search for it but it's rare. lol The odd time I'll hear it in a store at the mall or something and will be like "Oh snap!" LOL


I have the cassette single around here somewhere! LOL!
Also still the have Dorsey "Bachbusters" cd as well.
Good memories.


----------



## AudioDave

PPI_GUY said:


> I have the cassette single around here somewhere! LOL!
> Also still the have Dorsey "Bachbusters" cd as well.
> Good memories.


Yep I been posting that as well as other old CDs for best demo discs. Great Fantasy Adventure album is one of the best...it has media down to [email protected] Beethoven or Bust was his other. Techmaster PEB, MCADE, Time Warp, all those were awesome, I still have them all.


----------



## sqshoestring

Lol, maybe I was more mainstream. The part that starts at 3:00 used to blow the fuse in a couple of my cars (30A), there is a low note there but I can't hear it on the little PC speakers. I should try to find out with some software. Had the fuse holder filled with dielectric grease too or it would melt, not sure why I didn't just add another. That was only 4 10s IB, but that song was usually the one that blew it.
YouTube - Janet Jackson - The Pleasure Principle

And well, the chicks liked Janet.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Anything Kunzel did with the Cincinnati Pops was great. Planet Krypton, Batman Suite, Terminator, all were great to show off your system with. We played Rhythm Nation and Sheila E for the girls.
I had one RF Punch 45 powering 4 Kicker Free-Air 10" subs in the trunk of a '79 Trans Am. It hit 126db the first time I competed and I thought that was pretty good. LOL! Was using a Nakamichi TD-350 cassette deck too. Back in '88 or '89.


----------



## Mighty Noid

This song made me hit 149.2 in 1989 ... with 250 Orion RED watts!!! w/11) 10" Atomic woofers... Alpine 7909!!!!
The good old days when you had to *play music* to get your SPL reading...

There'll Be Sad Songs (To Make You Cry) - Billy Ocean 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9d-M-da-Z8


----------



## sydmonster

YouTube - Nemesis - Munchies For Your Bass


----------



## dvcrogers

Oh....how I loved "Munchies for your bass". And later.. N2Deep, Back to the Hotel!


----------



## PPI_GUY

sydmonster said:


> YouTube - Nemesis - Munchies For Your Bass


Another favorite Nemesis CD was "To Hell and Back". Still have both of those CD's here somewhere! LOL!


----------



## PPI_GUY

Here are the RF Series 1 subs I remember.


----------



## deodkid

sydmonster said:


> YouTube - Nemesis - Munchies For Your Bass


haha.. i had the single-cassette tape with both side A and B playing the same song over and over .. beauty of auto reverse.. thats a classic one..


----------



## quality_sound

Hell, I bought it on iTunes. lol


----------



## ca90ss

FLYONWALL9 said:


> What happened to posting pics of the old INFINITY DIG AMPS?


Crappy cell pic


----------



## leepersc

Although this is in NO way nice, or valuable, it is old school. This is my first crossover. It did the job but was pretty rough!


----------



## audiogodz1

PPI_GUY said:


> Here are the RF Series 1 subs I remember.


These are the one's with the non inverted caps that were first gens Picasa Web Albums - FTLOTG - For the love ...

http://picasaweb.google.com/audiopics/ForTheLoveOfTheGamePt5#5445750521090154802


----------



## PPI_GUY

audiogodz1 said:


> These are the one's with the non inverted caps that were first gens Picasa Web Albums - FTLOTG - For the love ...
> 
> Picasa Web Albums - FTLOTG - For the love ...


You are right, I was remembering the red graphic. I wonder what version the ones I posted were? They are 8" and were recently on Fleabay.


----------



## n_olympios

Brian, I just sent you an email.


----------



## Scooter-Man

These last few pages showed some awesome old school gear. Nice pics!

I still have my two Punch 45's from back in '90. I didn't use them for sub duties, just front/rear for mids/tweets. I ran one for the left and one for the right channel. Each Punch 45 was three channeled, bridged went to the front mid, left output went to front tweet and right output went to rear full. All done thru passive xovers and L-pads.


----------



## mosconiac

I was digging thru an old box of stuff today & found these. Thought I would share my curious (& humorous) little find. How many of you guys have promotional items like this?


----------



## sydmonster

walk the dog?


----------



## AudioDave

deodkid said:


> haha.. i had the single-cassette tape with both side A and B playing the same song over and over .. beauty of auto reverse.. thats a classic one..


Love the old skool rap....


----------



## TREETOP

mosconiac said:


> I was digging thru an old box of stuff today & found these. Thought I would share my curious (& humorous) little find. How many of you guys have promotional items like this?


I've got an a/d/s/ gain screwdriver keychain, I was just using it last night.


----------



## HondAudio

TREETOP said:


> I've got an a/d/s/ gain screwdriver keychain, I was just using it last night.


Nifty. Does anybody have those little silver PPI amp keychains?


----------



## TrickyRicky

Thats a nice yo-yo.


----------



## crzystng

While my stuff is defiantly not in pristine condition or high end, it should bring back a few memories for a few. Sure does for me as the 15" XLC's were my first set of "real subs". I can't remember how many of those poor things went in for warranty haha. 

























Anyone know what these little guys are? I am getting ready to do some upgrades on the front stage so they just came out of my doors. For now. 









And last but not least, my current older setup.  JBL 80.4's L/R, BP 1200.1, Boston Acoustics Pro 6.53X comps and monster passives, Kicker KQ 30 EQ. I'm considering taking the shells off the amps and repainting them as they have gotten scratched up through the years, the jury's still out on that one though.


----------



## Navy Chief

Does anyone in here have a black PPI 2350DM, I had one in high school and it was stolen would love to see one again. I recently picked up a white one but its not the same, looking at some custom silkscreening. I absolutely love this thread.


----------



## ChrisB

mosconiac said:


> I was digging thru an old box of stuff today & found these. Thought I would share my curious (& humorous) little find. How many of you guys have promotional items like this?


I had a whole bunch of Kicker bottle cap openers at one point in time. Don't know what happened to them though.


----------



## audiogodz1

My Autotek/Savard just got here.  Man I used to love these subs.


----------



## MACS

Navy Chief said:


> Does anyone in here have a black PPI 2350DM, I had one in high school and it was stolen would love to see one again. I recently picked up a white one but its not the same, looking at some custom silkscreening. I absolutely love this thread.


You mean these?  



Unfortunately, those two are not mine. They were in Germany and I got outbid on them. I did save the pics, since the black ones are so rarely seen. I do have a white 2350DM in my collection.


----------



## n_olympios

crzystng said:


> Anyone know what these little guys are? I am getting ready to do some upgrades on the front stage so they just came out of my doors. For now.


Peerless HDS Nomex, 830something. 830873?


----------



## stills

i've got a little jbl bp125.1 running one 10'' in my work truck. i really like it . 
it's small and pretty strong.


----------



## PPI_GUY

MACS said:


> You mean these?
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, those two are not mine. They were in Germany and I got outbid on them. I did save the pics, since the black ones are so rarely seen. I do have a white 2350DM in my collection.



Good grief! That's like seeing Sasquatch or something! I've seen one in my life but, never two in the same picture. I have posted all over the net looking for one but, never had any luck. Amazing amps!


----------



## audiogodz1

We need bigger pics of those. Worth seeing!


----------



## MACS

PPI_GUY said:


> Good grief! That's like seeing Sasquatch or something! I've seen one in my life but, never two in the same picture. I have posted all over the net looking for one but, never had any luck. Amazing amps!


The final bid was 423 Euro(about $550.) for the PAIR. I would have bid much higher, but the seller could not test the amps and was selling as is. Plus shipping was going to cost me another $200.00 to $250.00. I still have nightmares about letting those get away .

------------------------



audiogodz1 said:


> We need bigger pics of those. Worth seeing!


Click the picture I have above and it will open larger in another window. I copied them supersized from Ebay and that was as big as they got. I did lighten them up a bit, but they were very poor quality. Another reason I did not go crazy on my bid level.


----------



## Navy Chief

MACS said:


> You mean these?
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, those two are not mine. They were in Germany and I got outbid on them. I did save the pics, since the black ones are so rarely seen. I do have a white 2350DM in my collection.



Thanks this is exactly what I wanted, just picked up a white 2350DM with an extra scratched white shroud, looking to replicate the original black finish or maybe something in chrome. Anyone ever seen a chrome 2350DM. I assume PPI no longer re-silkscreens anyone know who can do it.


----------



## jmardy

*Harmon Kardon TC400Q*

Here are some pics of my "too friggin' big to fit in my trunk" H/K amp:


----------



## darkhart

ca90ss said:


> Crappy cell pic


FINALLY.....somebody has listed and posted pictures of these bad boys, nobody seemed to even know what I was talking bout and I haven't been able to find them anywhere...weren't these the 1st "digital" amps on the market around 93'ish i believe?....good find


----------



## FLYONWALL9

KOOL!!!!!!

I sure didn't see them the first time they were posted! Those 
are some really neat little amps, I think anyway.... I've been
trying to eye those for MANY years now.


----------



## darkhart

FLYONWALL9 said:


> KOOL!!!!!!
> 
> I sure didn't see them the first time they were posted! Those
> are some really neat little amps, I think anyway.... I've been
> trying to eye those for MANY years now.


Weren't they the "Beta" series of amps I believe and didn't the "Fishman" do a Ford Ranger install with them? Someone with a better memory please chime in with more info and pix please......


----------



## AudioDave

Navy Chief said:


> Does anyone in here have a black PPI 2350DM, I had one in high school and it was stolen would love to see one again. I recently picked up a white one but its not the same, looking at some custom silkscreening. I absolutely love this thread.


If you had a black one, you had one of only 1000 ever done, verifiable with the SN#. Fact. Good luck getting another. There was one a couple years back on ebay new in the box and it sold for 4 grand.


----------



## AudioDave

Navy Chief said:


> Thanks this is exactly what I wanted, just picked up a white 2350DM with an extra scratched white shroud, looking to replicate the original black finish or maybe something in chrome. Anyone ever seen a chrome 2350DM. I assume PPI no longer re-silkscreens anyone know who can do it.


Only the ones who have the textured art can  lol Grizz... I am just dying here.... :x

No there were never done in chrome (from the factory) because Rockford had the texture patent on thier power series. This is also why Orion didnt across the street. Orion did gold and only on the special order GS amps.


----------



## crzystng

n_olympios said:


> Peerless HDS Nomex, 830something. 830873?


Close, those are the 830491 HDS/XLS


----------



## n_olympios

Doh! Of course, they did seem too big for 5.25" drivers, hehe.


----------



## crzystng

n_olympios said:


> Doh! Of course, they did seem too big for 5.25" drivers, hehe.


Tell that to my poor doors lol.


----------



## Navy Chief

AudioDave said:


> If you had a black one, you had one of only 1000 ever done, verifiable with the SN#. Fact. Good luck getting another. There was one a couple years back on ebay new in the box and it sold for 4 grand.


My black one may not count it was originally white, I bought it used and had it refurbished with a black shroud


----------



## AudioDave

ok then no. Eitherway tho they are nice.


----------



## normalicy

darkhart said:


> FINALLY.....somebody has listed and posted pictures of these bad boys, nobody seemed to even know what I was talking bout and I haven't been able to find them anywhere...weren't these the 1st "digital" amps on the market around 93'ish i believe?....good find


Yup, those were the ones & yup, 1993ish is about right. I'm sure I have a magazine review of one somewhere.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

DARKHART,

I posted a message asking if anyone had the Infinity amps
nearly 10 pages ago. I'm guessing you asked shortly after
that.

I don't recall Fish doing an install with them but I clearly 
recall Crutchfield selling them. I have a few old Car Audio
buyers guides around some place. They will have all the
specs of the amps. I looked them up not too long ago.


----------



## ca90ss

Thanks to Jason for the scan.


----------



## imjustjason

FLYONWALL9 said:


> DARKHART,
> 
> I posted a message asking if anyone had the Infinity amps
> nearly 10 pages ago. I'm guessing you asked shortly after
> that.
> 
> I don't recall Fish doing an install with them but I clearly
> recall Crutchfield selling them. I have a few old Car Audio
> buyers guides around some place. They will have all the
> specs of the amps. I looked them up not too long ago.


I'll find that fish install and post it up. My bad. I missed that you were looking for info on them.


----------



## mosconiac

Thanks for posting the old test report. I love rereading those things. It's pretty common that amps would surpassed rated power by 50% (or more) back in those days.


----------



## stills

those are pretty strong for their size and age.
100x2 at 12v


----------



## veleno

Here's what I was able to take a picture of, I'll get to the rest later.


----------



## imjustjason

This is the Ranger Fishman did with the Infinity DPA's.


----------



## audiogodz1

Like a proud papa, these came today after 5 yrs of looking for them.


----------



## darkhart

To all the people that posted pics and info on the Infinity Digitals, thanks.......


----------



## normalicy

audiogodz1 said:


> Like a proud papa, these came today after 5 yrs of looking for them.


And in very nice condition as well.


----------



## SSCustoms

FLYONWALL9 said:


> I posted a message asking if anyone had the Infinity amps
> nearly 10 pages ago.


I said that I would post some pics of mine, but I guess I dropped the ball! Better late than never...


----------



## SSCustoms

Some of my Orion collection. Four 2150sx, two 250sx, a 275sx and a xtr450. They're dirty, but they're mine! :blush:


----------



## quality_sound

audiogodz1 said:


> Like a proud papa, these came today after 5 yrs of looking for them.


I had a pair of those 12s and the C-V 12s that looked just like them, in my old 91 Metro. Yes, a Metro with 4-12s.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

SSCustoms said:


> I said that I would post some pics of mine, but I guess I dropped the ball! Better late than never...


OH DEAR LORD 

THE MOTHER LOAD!!!!!!!  Oh the temptation


----------



## imjustjason

ca90ss said:


> Crappy cell pic


That's a DPA-250 in the middle here. The only one I've ever seen.

They were at one time going to release a DPA-475, never saw one of those either.


----------



## sick1

SSCustoms said:


> Some of my Orion collection. Four 2150sx, two 250sx, a 275sx and a xtr450. They're dirty, but they're mine! :blush:


:bowdown:

Sick!!!! I'll get some pics of my old school Orion up later, those SX's were nutz


----------



## mmbongo

audiogodz1 said:


> My Autotek/Savard just got here.  Man I used to love these subs.


Those are hella cool. Savard had nothing to do with them, though. In fact, Bill Savard was quite upset with Autotek for selling these because Savard and Autotek had a (probably unwritten) 'partership' for competition cars. Cars with Savard subs and Autotek amps ruled the circuit back in the day. Then Autotek sold their own line of subs and that was it.

Interesting fact, and I guess Savard is kinda connected to these in a way...Eminence was the actual maker of Autotek and Savard subs, along with countless others.


----------



## chad

LOL, Bud Dry. Damn.


----------



## crux131

Since they have gotten as much mention as they have, my Savard Rap 10"...



















It is in rough shape, but I just hang onto it for nostalgia. Note the surround is not the original, and the dustcap has been glued back on. This was in worse shape when I got it, so I tried a Parts-Express refoam kit. Worked OK, but the included glue did not bond well with the coated cone. I was just thrilled it played when I was done.


----------



## jimmyjames16

I love this thread so much .... I feel like I have to show my baby again..here she is:


----------



## MACS

I don't have one of the white Ax606.2, but I do have this  
.


----------



## labcoat22

I Luv the black PPI with the board silk screen I never got the look of the ART's.

Ry-


----------



## Freedom First

MACS said:


> I don't have one of the white Ax606.2, but I do have this
> .



Freakin' BEAUTIFUL!!!

At one point, I had six black Art series amps. I just ebayed the last four, just yesterday. The end of an era!!  I never would have sold them if I hadn't just invested in a stack of Sinfoni Shadows...


----------



## n_olympios

I like the use of the term "investment" in the above post.


----------



## MACS

Freedom First said:


> Freakin' BEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> At one point, I had six black Art series amps. I just ebayed the last four, just yesterday. The end of an era!!  I never would have sold them if I hadn't just invested in a stack of Sinfoni Shadows...


So that was you. I was watching your A600.2, but I already have one and decided not to get in on it at that price. The A1200.2 in black has been the elusive one for me. I find plenty of white ones.

Nice score on the Sinfoni's. Beautiful amps. The 120.4x is one of my favorites.


----------



## Freedom First

Yup. That was me! 

I'm sitting here with the stack, getting them packaged-up. Heartbreaking to be letting go of them. Almost like packing your girlfriend's things because she's leaving (that's _if_ you liked the girlfriend!  ).


----------



## alachua

Ugh, I know I had read it once, but now I can't find it. What were the specs on the Ax606.2?


----------



## Audio_Images

alachua said:


> Ugh, I know I had read it once, but now I can't find it. What were the specs on the Ax606.2?


Damn nice were all the Art series, but im biased lol. 

Here's a link to the manual for the power ratings etc.

http://www.precisionpower.com/Manua...cision_Power_Art Series Ax606.2 Amplifier.pdf


----------



## sam3535

Audio_Images said:


> Damn nice were all the Art series, but im biased lol.
> 
> Here's a link to the manual for the power ratings etc.
> 
> http://www.precisionpower.com/Manua...cision_Power_Art Series Ax606.2 Amplifier.pdf


OH snap! Is this AudioDave or AudioDave part deux?!??


----------



## ChrisB

sam3535 said:


> OH snap! Is this AudioDave or AudioDave part deux?!??


Does it really matter? Until I'm proven wrong, I am going to go out on a limb and say both AudioDave and Audio_Images are the SAME PERSON!


----------



## Audio_Images

ChrisB said:


> Does it really matter? Until I'm proven wrong, I am going to go out on a limb and say both AudioDave and Audio_Images are the SAME PERSON!


Nope sorry. Let it go ok? He got his punishment. 

Just like you, I am only here to try and help.


----------



## sick1

chad said:


> LOL, Bud Dry. Damn.


Yeah, I think that stuff wuz nasty!!! No wonder I quit drinking way back then :laugh:


----------



## Audio_Images

Ok so decided to sell one of my last brand new in box PPI ART DEQ 230s. 

Also an a200.2 new condition. they are on the hot deals forum.


----------



## ca90ss

Audio_Images said:


> Ok so decided to sell one of my last brand new in box PPI ART DEQ 230s.
> 
> Also an a200.2 new condition. they are on the hot deals forum.


Apparently you didn't read the hot deal section rules


DIYMA said:


> -If you are a member with less than 50 posts, and you try to sell your own gear in this section, you will be banned.


----------



## mobeious

i guess i need to sell some stuff












j/k found this collection on the net


----------



## circa40

^ Tristan


----------



## ChrisB

I thought Tristan sold most of his collection?


----------



## sqshoestring

mobeious said:


> i guess i need to sell some stuff
> 
> j/k found this collection on the net


Or buy about 20 cars to put systems in.


----------



## alachua

Man, PG sure did know how to make an attractive amp. There is really something to be said for the simple elegance of the old school amps. Unlike today's overly angular, blue led wearing gaudy amps.


----------



## HondAudio

cedoman said:


> I love this thread so much .... I feel like I have to show my baby again..here she is:


I burn, I pine, I perish... I covet that amp


----------



## crzystng

mobeious said:


>


This one is rated PG


----------



## BadSS

*Hifonics Generation X Adds*

I ran across a couple old adds for the Generation X HiFonics folks might be interested in seeing. Sorry,, not the best of scans and you'll probably have to click on the picture and magnify it to read it.


----------



## Shaheenk

ChrisB said:


> I thought Tristan sold most of his collection?


He has, that was when the PG collection was at it's prime, most of those pieces have been sold of, from what I know he only has 4 - 5 items left.


----------



## imjustjason

DPA-275 ad.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

ChrisB said:


> I thought Tristan sold most of his collection?


Getting married will do that to a guy, I sure hope she is worth it

I got a few from him, wish I could have gotten more or used more
Class A guy to work with!


----------



## emrliquidlife

imjustjason said:


> DPA-275 ad.


Can't remember the last article I read by Ken C. Pohlman. Wonder what he is doing now? 

Ed


----------



## Audio_Images

Last I heard - he is still at Univ of Miami teaching.


----------



## 2chGUY

How about these bad boys:

















Far from brand new, but never used....


----------



## bkjay

2chGUY said:


> How about these bad boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far from brand new, but never used....


What is that?


----------



## 2chGUY

Official SoundStream earplugs that came in a keychain styled, reuseable, squeeze to open case.

They used to come with the reference amps back in the day.

They're not old school equipment per say, but definitely an old school novelity.


----------



## bkjay

oh ok cool!


----------



## normalicy

I have a pair of those somewhere. You totally need them if you go to a competition.


----------



## baggedbirds

I have some novelty also.


----------



## TREETOP

2chGUY said:


> How about these bad boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far from brand new, but never used....


----------



## deodkid

yamaha eq ym-880 - alpine3617
becker grand prix be-780 - sony c90
pioneer dex-p99 - sony c910
pioneer keh-m5000qr - alpine 7902e

i got this recently.. what is written on this thing is: canton pullman auto box car hi-fi.. 4 ohms, made in west germany..


















does anyone knows what kind of tweeters/midrange it came from? RS line?


----------



## Audio_Images

Man anything Canton is sweet as silk....


----------



## mosconiac

Becker is a name I haven't heard in a long time. Man, that brings back some memories. My brother bought a set of 6x9's from the german brand in the late 80's & threw them in the read deck of his '73 Buick Electra 225.  They sounded significantly better than other 6x9's we looked at. Anyone know if the brand is still around and what their market is (SQ/mid-fi)?


----------



## n_olympios

The brand is still around, but for the past few years they've dealt with head units and navigation (or the combination of the two). 

For those that like the subtle look (myself included), you really can't do any better. 










They too are now a member of the Harman International Group.


----------



## SUX 2BU

I always recall Becker as being OEM-equipment in Mercedes and being just like any other OEM stereo from the 80's or 90's and sounding about as good (ie. not good).

That Canton thing is quite old. I believe it's intended for rear deck mounting. The Pullman line was basically like their RS line but still very good stuff.


----------



## deodkid

the canton pullman sounded great when i hooked it on a mcintosh amp and i think is designed for a rear deck mounting and i have no clue what vehicle it came from. ..anyway, tried to scrutinize it more and this is what i found. 
passives has 3 connections for W, M & T. 
















the woofers magnet is around 2.5" and the other one is 2.5" also which i presumed its the midrange because it is hooked at the Mids at the passives while the original tweeter was replaced (damn) by ordinary ones.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

How about Phoenix Gold XMAX woofers?

Do you guys think the 8s are worth anything these days if they are mint in boxes? Same question for A/D/S P450, mint without box? 

It would be nice if they were worth some good money, I need help with funds for my install. Would like to keep them but sacrifice may be needed.....


----------



## quality_sound

I still have my Kicker tech guide from something like 98 or 99. You guys wanna see it?


----------



## sydmonster

n_olympios said:


> The brand is still around, but for the past few years they've dealt with head units and navigation (or the combination of the two).
> 
> For those that like the subtle look (myself included), you really can't do any better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They too are now a member of the Harman International Group.


+1!!!!!!


----------



## PimpMySound

Becker recently stopped manufacturing headunits for the aftermarket...


----------



## igor0203

Does this count as oldschool?


----------



## n_olympios

Not if it came as a bundle with the cell phone, no. 

:laugh:


----------



## igor0203

Hehehe...

Unfortunately neither phone came with amplifier neither amplifier will stay at home. It went today to his real owner. But I wouldn't complain if I had one...


----------



## Heath

I dig these show off threads.


----------



## audiogodz1

Just picked up a 1st gen rodek, sounds amazing......


----------



## stills

purty!

clean, simple, just plain nice.
i've always had rodek on my want list, just don't really see them.


----------



## chad

igor0203 said:


> Does this count as oldschool?


Maybe in 15 years.


----------



## emrliquidlife

deodkid said:


> yamaha eq ym-880 - alpine3617
> becker grand prix be-780 - sony c90
> pioneer dex-p99 - sony c910
> pioneer keh-m5000qr - alpine 7902e
> 
> i got this recently.. what is written on this thing is: canton pullman auto box car hi-fi.. 4 ohms, made in west germany..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone knows what kind of tweeters/midrange it came from? RS line?


Ohhh, Canton is some serious old school goodness!

Ed


----------



## icu812

I know this is kinda off topic but is the Orion HCCA 150r the same as the Concept 97.1 ? 
and will it run a 1/4 Ohm loads ?


----------



## PPI_GUY

icu812 said:


> I know this is kinda off topic but is the Orion HCCA 150r the same as the Concept 97.1 ?
> and will it run a 1/4 Ohm loads ?


Yeah, they're the same amp. A 97.1 or 150r is basically two amps in the same chassis. One side is a high current 225 HCCA, the other is a high voltage 250 or 275SX. They have a built in crossover under the pop-top that utilizes jumpers to change crossover configurations and pin switches to change crossover points. The high current side _should_ be stable to 1/4 ohm but, I would want a stout electrical system in place before I tried it. 
I had a 97.1 that was stolen by a 'supposedly' honest amp repairman in Louisiana by the name of Sam Rock. I sent it and two P-P-I 2150's to him for some work and have never seen them again.
He had better hope we never meet.


----------



## stills

Q: about rockford lineage:

in the mid 90's RF seperates were SERIES ONE,audiophile, and power.

what came next?

was it the seriousQ, fanaticQ, series'? or was it HEX?

i had some 6.5's back then , but cant rem. what lines were out.
i just recall a honeycomb type cone on the mid


----------



## audiogodz1

mid year 1994 model USA-250 in high gloss black. New shell, old wire outputs, no terminals.

All factory.


----------



## sydmonster

PimpMySound said:


> Becker recently stopped manufacturing headunits for the aftermarket...


ouch?!, is this recent?? real shame, was always a fan of the Mexico Pro series, in black of course.


----------



## audiogodz1

I dunno anything about Becker stopping, ECLIPSE stopped recently.


----------



## SUX 2BU

stills said:


> Q: about rockford lineage:
> 
> in the mid 90's RF seperates were SERIES ONE,audiophile, and power.
> 
> what came next?
> 
> was it the seriousQ, fanaticQ, series'? or was it HEX?
> 
> i had some 6.5's back then , but cant rem. what lines were out.
> i just recall a honeycomb type cone on the mid


FNQ was the top of the line after they stopped with the Power series.


----------



## stills

fwiw here's the manual for the punch audiophile stuff:
http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/rftech/library/1993/4_speakers/cp8673_audiophilesystem_man.pdf

and the fnq:
http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/library/manuals/fnq-system-man.pdf

so i had the FNQ1406 61⁄2"s

fnx:
http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/library/manuals/fnx-system-man.pdf


----------



## audiogodz1

I took it upon myself to source some 20 year old equipment over the last 6 months (took that long to find it all) so I could rebuild a system I had in 1993 when I was just a teen 

1993:











2010:











The only thing I noticed..... the Coustic XM3 has changed, and I don't know when the difference started.


----------



## wheelieking71

audiogodz1 said:


> I took it upon myself to source some 20 year old equipment over the last 6 months (took that long to find it all) so I could rebuild a system I had in 1993 when I was just a teen
> 
> 1993:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I noticed..... the Coustic XM3 has changed, and I don't know when the difference started.


thats freakin' cool **** right there. i would love to do that! i would have to find 2 "Impact" 15"s, and 2 Proton 275s. thats how it all started for me way back in 1990!


----------



## TrickyRicky

I still have my Coustic XM3.


----------



## worrlightning

I have a question involving old school alpine amp I acquired, model 3544 it works but I have no idea what to do with the remote connection on it ive never seen that style before and ive owned many amps. It makes no sense could I possibly get some help on that so I can get pics of my old system on here Thanks!!


----------



## n_olympios

What's the trouble? IIRC it has a molex connector, with ground on the right, remote in the middle and power on the left. 

You'll find molex connectors in any pc store.


----------



## leepersc

Subscribed for the 'old school' goodness!


----------



## audiogodz1

n_olympios said:


> What's the trouble? IIRC it has a molex connector, with ground on the right, remote in the middle and power on the left.
> 
> You'll find molex connectors in any pc store.


Nope. He has this:











The good news is that you are not the first person to ever ask this question.

People all around the world have  Including the Polish.

http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic1525650.html



> Może troche głupie pytanie, ale mam pewien problem.
> Na wzmacniaczu znajduje sie kostka z napismem remote - zastanawia mnie dla czego owa kostka ma 2 piny. Do ktorego pinu (na górze czy na dole) dac 12 volt żeby wzmacniacz zastartował ? W innych wzmacniaczach ktore uzywałem wejście remote było pomiędzy +12V a gnd
> 
> Maybe a little silly question, but I have a problem.
> On the amp there is a cube with napismem remote - I wonder what the word ankle has two pins. To which the pin (at the top or bottom) to give 12 volts to the amplifier zastartował? In other amplifiers I used the remote entry was between 12 V and gnd


*The answer is (according to how many polaks it takes to plug in a remote wire) the upper pin. *


----------



## worrlightning

correct when i hook up my single wire remote it powers orange then goes green then pops the fuse i dont understand the 2 pin connector does it need a ground?


----------



## audiogodz1

No, but it would not pop the fuse even if so. The amp is defective or something is badly wrong on the speaker side causing a dead short or short to ground. Disconnect the RCA's and speakers and just try to power the amp up by itself. If it still pops the fuse, you need repair.


----------



## worrlightning

hmm with just power, ground hooked up when i touch my remote to the amp the light is orange then fades to green then pops the fuses and that is where my problem lies. It would be sweet to get this amp going I have 2 old kicker 8"s I want to power with it but I dont want to spend hardly any money fixing it.


----------



## TrickyRicky

"The only thing I noticed..... the Coustic XM3 has changed, and I don't know when the difference started."

I think one is a XM3 and the newer one is an XM3-e . The "e" is for electronic, I guess the first version wasnt electronic (dont know if it makes a difference in sound, I would imagine it would).


----------



## audiogodz1

No, the 3E has the bass knob and such, but essentially the same basic setup. I have a good lead on what the deal is, just gotta verify. It looks very close to a grey CR74.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Found this pic of a P-P-I 2200M I owned back in 2002. It was amazingly clean but, like I have done too many times, I sold it. Arrrgh!


----------



## stills

nice!
at least you took a pic. 
sometimes i wish i'd of taken more over the years, then sometimes i'm glad i didn't
:}


----------



## fertigaudio

By far the best thread on this forum. I have been reading for about 8hrs on my day off and only got to page 55. After seeing all the old products memories started to flow from the first time I stepped into my local stereo store, through highschool, to today... 

To the other PPI lovers (including me), ebay right now has two amps available that are NIB from the late 80's including one 2300M and a PPI 445. Both are in the 500 dollar range and if it was viable for me I would buy both but someday I will start a new PPI collection.

It started off in the early 90's for me when Pyramid was actually known for making a good subwoofer. Not great but good for the time. My brother had one that he let me help him hook up when I was 14. I used to take my home stereo apart and anything audio would end up in pieces. When i got my first car I had a loaner MTX amp and that set the stage for my love of the brand but when I came across PPI in the mid to late 90's I was hooked. Then Alma Gates comes in with her Bronco and destroys everybody with the flat piston subwoofers and PC3500 amps. To this day I am in love with those amps and subs. I have been installing ever since those years and a few were stupid because I had been given my first credit card and went crazy on my new 2001 Cavalier at the time. Ended up with a false floor trunk with 4 10" Bazooka Subs, 2 1000ish watt EL Amps and ended up with a bunch of debt and lots of noise. I lot has changed since 2001 for me. Its funny that I am only 30 but it seems so long ago. So here we are today after learning more about SQ I run Marantz home audio and only run one subwoofer in my Bronco now. 

I think car audio has brought a lot of people together, its the people that have made this industry the way it is. Very competitive yes but we have the same desire for the best sound (to each his own) and to show off our creations. A lot of reading on here has given me some perspective on the current market. Some say its in shambles but for a minute I felt that way because everything (just about) is sent overseas. The American spirit was lost in that but not forgotten. As we can see here. After that minute of feeling sad I remembered companies like FI, RE Audio, MMATS, DD, etc. They are still making better and better products. Subwoofer technologies has still evolved even after all these years. FI's website will lure you in and wont let you go! New comers like Powerbass USA have replaced guys like Gary Kovner (Kove) and the business still thrives in a weaker economy. I have renewed faith that after reading some of the stuff is getting too expensive to manufacture in China and some will come back to the US. On top of that, even if it is still made overseas the companies still belong to the US. I see about 90 percent of people that just want a decent system and aren't worried about the details like the other 10 percent of us. This leads to more money being spent on things that matter here in the US and not on overpriced audio gear. It goes both ways. I on the other hand still love my car audio no matter where I HAVE to buy it and still love sharing this stuff with you all. 

Peace
Brandon.

Edit: I forgot to mention... that I feel like the reason the industry was in shambles was because the internet allowed people to sell top brands that should be sold at a brick and mortar store point of sale. The internet tore through the communities and took sales from shops. Then the ever popular shift to China markets for cheaper products led to the demise of American companies in favor of higher profits. Check this, I found a newspaper ad from early 90's WAL-MART. EVERY PAGE said "made in the USA"... I personally feel that the Clinton administration, the outsourcing movement, and the internet has made many feel like Car audio is in shambles...


----------



## stills

my twins:



















awaiting a third......


----------



## TrickyRicky

I saw one of those at my local pawn shop for 75.00 or so. I told them if they could take less, they said yes 50.00. I said deal, but test it first, then the dumbass clerk didnt know how to properly hook it up (and I notice right away) and he said it wasnt working and he cant sell it. I asked what where they gonna do with it, he said destroy it and throw it away, I was like "you got to be fuking kidding me".


----------



## cutra

TrickyRicky said:


> I saw one of those at my local pawn shop for 75.00 or so. I told them if they could take less, they said yes 50.00. I said deal, but test it first, then the dumbass clerk didnt know how to properly hook it up (and I notice right away) and he said it wasnt working and he cant sell it. I asked what where they gonna do with it, he said destroy it and throw it away, I was like "you got to be fuking kidding me".


Go hang out in the back by the dumpster and wait for it.. hehe...


----------



## fertigaudio

I dont think anyone will ever forget Team Gates. Loved that Bronco!

Not my pics but I ran this back in 99 the year I graduated HS. I saved forever to get it, 3 KOve KNT-10's, and Cadence Components. I dropped a lot of money on what I thought at the time was a decent SQ setup. The local shop soon was bought out but the guy that sold me the stuff was awesome and I actually had to make him two payments because I had to have money for gas to get to school that month. Oh man the memories.
I loved Cadence back then, not too sure about them now. this amp had .044 THD 100dB S/N, and did 450 RMS AB of course. It wasnt near as packed with parts like the art series that I fell in love with but I miss this old stuff none the less.


----------



## audiogodz1

normalicy said:


> I'm gonna change things up a bit with some pics of when I was at the 1997 USAC finals.


The rest of his pics from the show are in the #9 gallery of FTLOTG here: Picasa Web Albums - FTLOTG - For the love ...


----------



## TrickyRicky

WOAH, 24 Kicker Solos (the round ones) those kicked ass back in the day. Then I see 12 LINEAR POWER I said (holy ****) I wonder where those 4.1's or 8002SW's either way thats about 10K just on amps.


----------



## mosconiac

Yep, that rainbow of Linear Power stopped me dead in my tracks. Then I saw the gaggle of PPI art amps. WOW!


----------



## normalicy

audiogodz1 said:


> The rest of his pics from the show are in the #9 gallery of FTLOTG here: Picasa Web Albums - FTLOTG - For the love ...


Yeah, check them out. There are just way too many to post here. Sadly, I lost quite a few in the years due to not developing them or just plain letting people see them. I know I took way more of the Gates Bronco.



> Yep, that rainbow of linear Power stopped me dead in my tracks. Then I saw the gaggle of PPI art amps. WOW!


LOL, you shoulda seen the look on my face when I saw the stuff in real life.

Oh & note on the Team Gates pic. That enclosure is actually 1/2" welded aluminum.


----------



## jtaudioacc

Here's some old, but brand new Rockford 5 1/4's with the huge magnet from way back. I don't know why the stickers on the magnet were all scratched, but they are brand new, never mounted. The foam surrounds are real brittle though.




























A couple pairs of tweeters to go with them...



















Precision Power PAR225




























I think this SONY XDP-210EQ was one of the first digital processors with time alignment.


----------



## fertigaudio

11 years ago all I could afford was some cadence stuff and Kove.

1999 - First year of college - First bachelor pad - the trailer park!
91 FORD FESTIVA - 

13" wheels, Festiva motor sports wing and suspension









Cadence 6.5" Components jvc head-unit









Cadence 450wrms amp pioneer amp capacitor and carpet to match









3 Kove KNT 10's


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Picked this up (cheap!) recently. Pretty sure it's old school, but don't know anything about it. Anyone have any clues to its age/quality?


----------



## jonnyanalog

audiogodz1 said:


> The rest of his pics from the show are in the #9 gallery of FTLOTG here: Picasa Web Albums - FTLOTG - For the love ...


HA! I remember seeing the Boss armoured truck at a show in Cleveland OH back around 1997ish. IIRC the Equalizer was a shop in Cleveland that made the truck. Brings back fond memories of when car audio was the ish.


----------



## stills

^^^i think i saw a dash mounted eqt or something.




Q: late 80's maybe early 90's. who was the guy competing w/ the dodge car (charger or daytona). it had @ 20+ speaker all run off like one punch 45.


----------



## NRA4ever

I have a few items. I have a MB Quart 316 premium reference 3 way speaker set. Phoenix Gold E215x,MTX 280,& a 1farid Phoenix Gold cap. I have a David Hafler pre amp & amp great amps for their time.a turntable & 400 albums. a cassette player. I know there are more items but my son makes off with anything I don't keep hidden. I don't think he has ever bought a piece of stereo gear.


----------



## normalicy

jonnyanalog said:


> HA! I remember seeing the Boss armoured truck at a show in Cleveland OH back around 1997ish. IIRC the Equalizer was a shop in Cleveland that made the truck. Brings back fond memories of when car audio was the ish.


I counted 130 amps in that thing. Despite everything else in the show, that's the one that drew most of my attention. Just because of the absurdity of it all.


----------



## audiogodz1

Look what the cat dragged in! After several years of looking......
And notice the rubber wrapped wire wound resistors. The attention to detail was awesome in these amps for mid 90's.


----------



## PABowhunter4life

I'll post some other stuff later...........


----------



## ReloadedSS

PABowhunter4life said:


> I'll post some other stuff later...........


That's the good stuff right there. Sold quite a few of that line back in the day.


----------



## stills

^^^^^^^^
man those are in good shape
most have the powder coat knocked off the edges at best.
mtx is like the z28 of audio. it's hard to find one not clapped out.


----------



## ReloadedSS

stills said:


> mtx is like the z28 of audio. it's hard to find one not clapped out.


So, so true. :laugh:


----------



## PABowhunter4life

ReloadedSS said:


> So, so true. :laugh:




You guys aren't kidding there lol. I searched for a LONG time to find these ones & I couldn't be happier


----------



## PABowhunter4life

MTX Blue Thunder 4" Mids. May or may not be using them in my old school install...


----------



## fertigaudio

PABowhunter4life said:


> I'll post some other stuff later...........
> 
> 
> MTX AMP PHOTOS


The one on the left was my very first amp circa 1997. I had "thump" 12 inch subs I got off parts express for 12 bucks each. I put them in a huge redicuous box and they pounded for about 2 days. That little MTX amp FRIED THEM on my way to school and smoke poured out my trunk. I was so sad but then I realized it was just the beginning.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Those Blue Thunder 4" mids look a lot like RF Punch 4" mids from around the same time, when looking at the frame and the gasket.


----------



## sqshoestring

fertigaudio said:


> .... Then the ever popular shift to China markets for cheaper products led to the demise of American companies in favor of higher profits. Check this, I found a newspaper ad from early 90's WAL-MART. EVERY PAGE said "made in the USA"... I personally feel that the Clinton administration, the outsourcing movement, and the internet has made many feel like Car audio is in shambles...


Ha, you should live in MI where manufacturing used to be big. Just wait and see what happens as all those formerly high pay employees no longer pay big health care or buy expensive products. Boat makers mostly left here, and teachers have been getting pay cuts for years now. Now it has spread outside MI and people appear to be confused over it, like it would never affect them, doh, what comes around goes around....

I miss old the school days, it will never be like that again. On the other hand stuff is dirt cheap now in comparison though some of it is pretty junky too.

I had some of those RF mids I put in home party speakers, they cranked. Had some coax ones too should try to find those.


----------



## stills

fwiw an audiophile 4in.


----------



## MACS

Here's another gem to add to the thread. MTX Thunder 4320 Limited Edition chrome. The 1997 Car Stereo Review buyers guide lists this at $1000.00 MSRP .


----------



## PABowhunter4life

MACS said:


> Here's another gem to add to the thread. MTX Thunder 4320 Limited Edition chrome. The 1997 Car Stereo Review buyers guide lists this at $1000.00 MSRP .



That's the second one of those I have ever seen. Ohhhhhh sooooooo sexy


----------



## D1g1tal V3n0m

I have a few RF A2s and OS Soundstream. Thinking of actually selling it being I never use it. That and my electrical system isn't a fan of the efficiency of them haha.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Anyone still have any of RF Plate setups? I ran a set in the early 90's. Would love to see some of those again!


----------



## Mighty Noid

PPI_GUY said:


> Anyone still have any of RF Plate setups? I ran a set in the early 90's. Would love to see some of those again!


Do you mean something like this??

4"x 6" PLATE SPEAKERS MID &HARDdome TWEETER ROCKFORD nu - eBay (item 310231468167 end time Aug-02-10 19:54:26 PDT)

or these pods??? 

4"MID &SOFTdome TWEETER SPEAKER ENCLOSURE-POD-ROCKFORD - eBay (item 310231038163 end time Jul-31-10 22:44:54 PDT)


----------



## audiogodz1

I had the 4x6 plates. They were LOUD.


----------



## tusk

Haha, I had a set of those plates too. Those, some 6.5" RF Audiophile mids, two 10" BA 10.4s and a SS405. The good old days


----------



## PPI_GUY

Mighty Noid said:


> Do you mean something like this??
> 
> 4"x 6" PLATE SPEAKERS MID &HARDdome TWEETER ROCKFORD nu - eBay (item 310231468167 end time Aug-02-10 19:54:26 PDT)



That's them Noid. Thanks for posting that link. I thought they were 4.5" mids but, maybe they just seemed like it! They were LOUD and accurate. I had them in the bottom of the doors of a '79 Trans Am, then separated the mid and tweeter when I transferred the system over to a '92 Eclipse. The tweets were positioned off-axis in the dash corners and fired at the center of the windshield for a center channel. I used another set of tweets in the doors, a set of 6x9 Kicker 2 ways in the factory speaker locations above the rear arm rests. Subs were two 1st Series S-10 Kicker Solo-Baric's that were later traded out for OZ 10's (Superman logo). Everything was powered by a single PPi Pro Mos 425.

On a side note, those OZ subs were by far the most accurate sub I have ever heard. They wouldn't get as low for me as the Solo-Baric's but, that could have been a defect in the box design.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

THIS is the longest of long shots.....

Who recalls the old Pioneer TS-T5's 3.25" tweeter? Those things were unreal, I guess today they may be considered a wide band driver. I cannot think of a single tweeter that had/has the volume those things could produce! I've had countless horns, they would come close. 

So, if you've got em post em. That would be a really cool addition to this thread. I think they were made 1984ish to 1989? best I recall


----------



## DynaudioNut

bump


----------



## stills

Aria's?

remember those?
can't find anything on the interweb about them.

aura made i think


----------



## HondAudio

stills said:


> Aria's?
> 
> remember those?
> can't find anything on the interweb about them.
> 
> aura made i think


Fultron Arias?


----------



## stills

in the back of my mind something was telling me fultron.

can't find any pics just yet.
liked like a shot glass for a wizzer cone.
iirc. i never got to hear a big pair, only some 4's or 5's


i see memphis has the 15-MCC6 now it's biampable
http://www.memphiscaraudio.com/products/speakers/mclass-component-speakers/


----------



## normalicy

LOL, I've got a set of Aria's & no, they weren't made by Fultron. They were their own brand. I'll try to remember to take a pic some time.


----------



## mikkellucci

Hope this is old school enough... PPI PC2350 with 15th Anni. plexiglas cover. Just scored this for my collection a few days ago:


----------



## cutra

mikkellucci said:


> Hope this is old school enough... PPI PC2350 with 15th Anni. plexiglas cover. Just scored this for my collection a few days ago:




Beautiful piece of ampage!
always wanted one yet never had the opportunity to find one in good condition...


----------



## MACS

Congrats!! Those PC2350 are beasts and the 15th anniversary looks great in chrome. I have pics of my PC2350c and the Pro650c 15th anniv on page 85 of this thread.


----------



## fertigaudio

mikkellucci said:


> Hope this is old school enough... PPI PC2350 with 15th Anni. plexiglas cover. Just scored this for my collection a few days ago:


That monster was my dream amp in HS/College... It will do 350x2 or 1400x1


----------



## NRA4ever

Those old MTX amps bring back memories. My first DIY system used a Punch 45 on the tweets a MTX280 on the 4 inch mids MTX 2160 on the mid bass & a 2300 on 2 JL10w4s. The highs were Boston pro 6.4 three ways. I controlled them with a PG EQ215iX. I enjoyed this system for yrs. I entered my first competition with it & won first place in my class in SQ. The judges couldn't believe I did the install & tuning by myself. They talked me into entering the contest. Back then there were only 6 cars in my class since everyone was into the SPL drags. My son is still using my 2160 to power his sub. I should have kept them. The 2300s spec sheet showed it producing 978 watts at 4 ohms mono. Not bad for the late 90s. I'll post some pics of my old gear soon


----------



## truckerfte

do any of these count?


----------



## wheelieking71

those 2 D200's side by side sure do bring back memories! they were the second 2 amps i ever owned way back in 90' or 91'. and a couple of the best amps ive ever owned.


----------



## cutra

Ah the good old days. 
I'm still living them every day!


----------



## PABowhunter4life

Just a recap lol............


----------



## cutra

PABowhunter4life said:


> Just a recap lol............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I have the same alpine I actually had 2 of them both brand new in boxes.
> Sold one last year still have the other one...
> I thought I was the only one that liked that series the "79XX.


----------



## truckerfte

wheelieking71 said:


> those 2 D200's side by side sure do bring back memories! they were the second 2 amps i ever owned way back in 90' or 91'. and a couple of the best amps ive ever owned.




they, along with the d60's and a not pictured d100 are going in my next install. just have not figured out how exactly. if i go three way, 100 on tweets, 60's bridged to mids, 200's on subs. if i go four way, i need to find something that kinna matches for subs


----------



## PABowhunter4life

cutra said:


> PABowhunter4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a recap lol............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I have the same alpine I actually had 2 of them both brand new in boxes.
> Sold one last year still have the other one...
> I thought I was the only one that liked that series the "79XX.
> 
> 
> 
> No sir. The 7995 is probably my favorite head unit of all time. I sold the first one I had to try newer things & in the end I was just never happy, so I hunted another one down.
Click to expand...


----------



## cutra

PABowhunter4life said:


> Just a recap lol............





PABowhunter4life said:


> cutra said:
> 
> 
> 
> No sir. The 7995 is probably my favorite head unit of all time. I sold the first one I had to try newer things & in the end I was just never happy, so I hunted another one down.
> 
> 
> 
> Great going buddy,
> I know they are great decks.
> I have yet to hear mine as I'm waiting to get things in order to install it soon...
Click to expand...


----------



## wheelieking71

how about a little old school nightmare!!










this was mint before it was sent from pennsylvania to arizona in the poorest excuse for packing i have ever received in my 10plus years of internet stereo gear buying/selling/trading. found 5 adcoms (forum member turned me on to them. but this was not his fault) got pictures. looked great! all were supposed to be new or near new. 4 of the 5 amps were put in plastic bags. and all 5 amps were put in 1 box that was about 2 times bigger than it needed to be. and the packing medium consisted of 2 fist fulls of shredded invoices, a couple broken styrofoam stuffers from random electronics, and about 15 childs hand sized pieces of 1" thick styrofoam. and there was more dead air space in the box than there was merchandise and packing material combined! i am so mad, i actually got on line to book an airline ticket to go to PA till the wifey calmed me down. and the best part? the supposed new 5450, and 5475 are roached. and there were supposed to be 3 original boxes. boy getting those original boxes like i was supposed to sure would have saved me alot of grief! ive had a very bad couple weeks.


----------



## Sonus

I've got a few bits and bobs

Soundtsream DaVinci (original with red lettering)










Unfortumatly a previous owner has polished off the gold, but it atleast mabe the amp cheaper for me to buy

Also got a MX406 from '96 i believe, as far as I can figure out the serielnumber is in the first 200 made










To match these I'm working on a deal on some Zapco EQ30s


----------



## Guy

wheelieking71 said:


> how about a little old school nightmare!!
> 
> this was mint before it was sent from pennsylvania to arizona in the poorest excuse for packing i have ever received in my 10plus years of internet stereo gear buying/selling/trading. found 5 adcoms (forum member turned me on to them. but this was not his fault) got pictures. looked great! all were supposed to be new or near new. 4 of the 5 amps were put in plastic bags. and all 5 amps were put in 1 box that was about 2 times bigger than it needed to be. and the packing medium consisted of 2 fist fulls of shredded invoices, a couple broken styrofoam stuffers from random electronics, and about 15 childs hand sized pieces of 1" thick styrofoam. and there was more dead air space in the box than there was merchandise and packing material combined! i am so mad, i actually got on line to book an airline ticket to go to PA till the wifey calmed me down. and the best part? the supposed new 5450, and 5475 are roached. and there were supposed to be 3 original boxes. boy getting those original boxes like i was supposed to sure would have saved me alot of grief! ive had a very bad couple weeks.


Oh, man.  
When you say the 5450 and 5475 are roached- you mean they are used and burnt up?


----------



## wheelieking71

Guy said:


> Oh, man.
> When you say the 5450 and 5475 are roached- you mean they are used and burnt up?


yup, i would guess they were warrantied out back in the day and have been sitting ever since. it looks like the 5475 mas mounted upside-down. and it got so hot that the solder melted out of the through holes for the transistors on the power-supply side, ran down the legs, and is now resting on the underside of the transistor case. and the 5450 board is cooked. im not sure if it can even be repaired. and the 5275 in the pic is just dead. no power, no protect, just dead. im gonna send them all out for repair. but that absolutely kills any deal factor i had going in the deal. waiting on UPS claim department, but we all know how that goes. "insufficient packing, you loose. take it up with the seller." i am wondering if the post office has any type of protection for merchandise purchased with a USPS money order? oh, hey guy, i stumbled on a box for a REF500. you want it? i know you have at least one with no box


----------



## truckerfte

PABowhunter4life said:


> Just a recap lol............
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y298/pacaveli/071.jpg
> 
> [IMG]http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y298/pacaveli/002-2.jpg[
> 
> [IMG]http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y298/pacaveli/001-4.jpg
> 
> [IMG]http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y298/pacaveli/034.jpg[
> 
> [IMG]http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y298/pacaveli/035.jp[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> lol, just last weekend i picked up one of those blue thunder triple 10 boxes in MINT condition.....


----------



## stills

hafler maq-104


----------



## normalicy

Had to post this one. Rockford Symmetry amplifier. You NEVER see these.

ROCKFORD FOSGATE SYMMETRY 100 4CH AMP **VINTAGE** - eBay (item 140436512848 end time Aug-09-10 20:47:44 PDT)


----------



## Mighty Noid

normalicy said:


> Had to post this one. Rockford Symmetry amplifier. You NEVER see these.
> 
> ROCKFORD FOSGATE SYMMETRY 100 4CH AMP **VINTAGE** - eBay (item 140436512848 end time Aug-09-10 20:47:44 PDT)




I've seen one before.

This is an old one alright... great find...


----------



## wheelieking71

heres my new fav:



















overbuilt like a MO-FO!


----------



## sydmonster

Wanted to contribute to my fav thread on the net... 
Some dusty ol' units on a dusty ol' shelf... well Ikea dusty anyway.








Here is top to bottom;

Alpine 5903S
Alpine CDA-7939E
Sanyo FXD-601LBII > its the "pull-out" black sheep in the this bunch
Alpine 7286E
Alpine 7284E


----------



## alachua

wheelieking71 said:


> heres my new fav:
> 
> 
> overbuilt like a MO-FO!


Yeah, the 5475 is on my 'never sell' list (except maybe for an MC4000m). We should look into replacement fans for these while you have yours apart. What depth is the fan? Figure since 95-96 when they were build we have much nicer (quieter, more reliable) bearing technology along with better fin design to move more air.


----------



## Guy

sydmonster said:


>


----------



## mikkellucci

Found a pic of my PG Titaniums: 600.2 & 500.4


----------



## sydmonster

Guy said:


>


bahahahahh!a!!hah!! top one... yeah, my digital photo skills rule the iphony crowd.


----------



## Guy

I just happened to take that pic that same day you posted.


----------



## old_school_78

Anybody out there want to sell a SS D200II? How about an Alpine 5959s? A pair of A/D/S 308RS?

Here is what I am currently throwing together in an old school setup. Bought all these pieces new in the late 80's, early 90's:

Alpine 7618
Alpine 5952V (Non-Functional: thus looking for a 5959S)
Soundstream Class A 50 II
Soundstream Class A 100 II
A/D/S 300is
A/D/S AL6
Audio Control 4XS


----------



## Louisiana_CRX




----------



## Louisiana_CRX




----------



## rommelrommel

> i am wondering if the post office has any type of protection for merchandise purchased with a USPS money order?


It may qualify as mail fraud.


----------



## cutra

Louisiana_CRX said:


>


Oh how I would love to get his eq from you.
Are you selling it ? Or looking for anything to trade for?


----------



## chad

Guy said:


>


Here you go buddy, fixed that for you


----------



## old_school_78

Nice photoshop job


----------



## Robb

Where are all those Zapco Studio amp owners ????

:worried:


----------



## cutra

Louisiana_CRX said:


>





Robb said:


> Where are all those Zapco Studio amp owners ????
> 
> :worried:


LoL.


----------



## Robb

Louisiana_CRX trade your Hifonics EQ to cutra for his Zapco Z300C2 amp, then sell it to me. :laugh:

LOL


----------



## cutra

Robb said:


> Louisiana_CRX trade your Hifonics EQ to cutra for his Zapco Z300C2 amp, then sell it to me. :laugh:
> 
> LOL


Rob man, sorry i will never sell my zapco amps. 
I have sold some in the past and regretted it. 

Louisiana_CRX sell me that eq or trade you for something good...
let me know.


----------



## truckerfte

old_school_78 said:


> Anybody out there want to sell a SS D200II? How about an Alpine 5959s? A pair of A/D/S 308Rs



How bout a pair of them? and a pair of d60II's, and a d100II?

just ship me over a new zed leviathan


----------



## mosconiac

If only I were a "medium" instead of an XL man, I would buy this jewel. LOL

Soundstream Vintage Jacket


----------



## stills

i've got an "all other amps are dogmeat" soundstream shirt around here somewhere's


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

Here straight from Canada BNIB


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

cutra said:


> Rob man, sorry i will never sell my zapco amps.
> I have sold some in the past and regretted it.
> 
> Louisiana_CRX sell me that eq or trade you for something good...
> let me know.


never know I may get rid of it one day.....


----------



## King Nothing

Illl play. Old school MTX thunder 7000 subs. I bought them new from crutchfield in the late 90s early 2ks. Almost perfect condition but a little dusty in the pics


























JBL GTX8 subs from the late 90s (I believe, cant find much info on them). picked 4 of these up BNIB in a trade for 2 ED 13ov.2s. They are in my megacab dodge right now


















I also have an old MTX 4320 and 2300 pair in white that Im getting ready to pull the boards and refinish because they are cosmetically challenged. might be able to shoot a pic or 2 tomorrow. Im an old school MTX freak


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

King Nothing said:


> I also have an old MTX 4320 and 2300 pair in white that Im getting ready to pull the boards and refinish because they are cosmetically challenged. might be able to shoot a pic or 2 tomorrow. Im an old school MTX freak


I have quite a few old MTX amps they were very well built back in the day....


----------



## King Nothing

Louisiana_CRX said:


> I have quite a few old MTX amps they were very well built back in the day....


Nice. I still kick myself for trading off my old MTX collection. I had a 275x, 2x 2150x, and a RARE 1500dx (bet youve never seen one of those)


----------



## AVIDEDTR

Louisiana_CRX said:


> Here straight from Canada BNIB


Model and FS?


----------



## normalicy

Drooling over that Soundstream jacket. But I would never be able to bring myself to wear it.


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

AVIDEDTR said:


> Model and FS?


 I might sell it I dunno....


----------



## stills

dam it man!


----------



## daudioman

Sonus said:


> I've got a few bits and bobs
> 
> Soundtsream DaVinci (original with red lettering)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortumatly a previous owner has polished off the gold, but it atleast mabe the amp cheaper for me to buy
> 
> Also got a MX406 from '96 i believe, as far as I can figure out the serielnumber is in the first 200 made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To match these I'm working on a deal on some Zapco EQ30s


Personally I always wanted a DiVinci but hated the gold plating! It definitely looks better polished! One more project to do  LOL!!!


----------



## Sonus

daudioman said:


> Personally I always wanted a DiVinci but hated the gold plating! It definitely looks better polished! One more project to do  LOL!!!


I agree, I knew this one was out there somewhere in Norway. I originally intended painting it the same colour as the car, but it looks quite good polished aswell.

However I couldn't make myself polish off the gold of a mint one.


----------



## starboy869

Louisiana_CRX said:


> I might sell it I dunno....


i just jizzed


----------



## starboy869

i really should show my friends pg frank with crate, straw, crossover, etc., btw fs also


----------



## BassnTruck

I went a took a few photos of some of the stuff sitting around. I will have to really dig to find some real old stuff.


----------



## BassnTruck




----------



## BassnTruck

I will dig up more later.


----------



## audiogodz1

I love the HollyWood sub!


----------



## King Nothing

n/m...


----------



## King Nothing

BassnTruck said:


>


First subs I ever had LOL. Bought them at a pawn shop back in 98ish


----------



## BassnTruck

audiogodz1 said:


> I love the HollyWood sub!


It is NIB and I will sell it. I might have a pair too. lol



King Nothing said:


> First subs I ever had LOL. Bought them at a pawn shop back in 98ish


It is a nice all around sub. It is new too.


----------



## cheesehead

The first sub.s I owned were two 8" crunch's in a sealed box. Those things lasted me 20 years! Passed them on to my nephew and blown in less than a month!


----------



## normalicy

LOL, I either installed or sold just about every one of those subs when I was in my first shop (we catered to the low end).


----------



## n_olympios

The late 80's-early 90's design was an acquired taste, I must say. :laugh:


----------



## fertigaudio

@ bassntruck

That is some good stuff right there, I had those Cadence speakers in the 6"+ flavor and they were some of the best I had ever heard. They also are still being made from what I understand. I also had that same bazooka amp circa 2000 and had two of them running 4 bazooka subs. Those were some great underrated products. IT ripped the sheet metal the enclosure was attached to. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## fertigaudio

@ bassntruck

That is some good stuff right there, I had those Cadence speakers in the 6"+ flavor and they were some of the best I had ever heard. They also are still being made from what I understand. I also had that same bazooka amp circa 2000 and had two of them running 4 bazooka subs. Those were some great underrated products. IT ripped the sheet metal the enclosure was attached to. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## BassnTruck

fertigaudio said:


> @ bassntruck
> 
> That is some good stuff right there, I had those Cadence speakers in the 6"+ flavor and they were some of the best I had ever heard. They also are still being made from what I understand. I also had that same bazooka amp circa 2000 and had two of them running 4 bazooka subs. Those were some great underrated products. IT ripped the sheet metal the enclosure was attached to.
> 
> Thanks for posting.


Some how the Cadence got a few dings in them.  But that Bazooka amp is funny. 600wmax with 4 30 amp? fuses in it.


----------



## audiogodz1

That Urban was the same speaker as the RF series 1 sub.


----------



## circa40

Some old stuff that I had. Sadly, just about everything has been sold  I only kept the stuff that I really like...PG 

Kicker Solobaric and Audiomobile Evo10









PG Xmax 10s









Infinity Beta 10s









RF Audiophile 12s









RF Audiophile 10









Earthquake 4300t


----------



## circa40

Not really OS but this was the very first DLS product that I've ever bought  Nice stuff. Original stamped basket 

















Zapcos









Infinity Beta 12s









Lanzar Optix2









ADS P840/640/2110 


















NIB Crystal CMP10


----------



## circa40

PG Xmax 12s









RF 250.2, good sheeeetttt!









PG ZX500, better sheeeeettttt!









PG Reactor No15









USAmps USA100









USAmps USA150









USAmps USA50









RF Power 300









RF Power 650 (no shroud)









PG ZX950


----------



## circa40

Original PG window sticker









USAmps 50HC in Barney purple 









MTX Blue Thunder 1502









ADS 312rs.2









PPI Sadona 460ix









Crossfire 3.24 (? cant remember the model#)rack mount xovers









PPI ProMos 425









PPI 4100 My all time favorite PPI amp









LP DPS500


----------



## bkjay

You ever fire up the Audiomobile? If yes what did you think. I was told those are some mean SOB


----------



## circa40

Sony C90 My absolute all time favorite HU









Orion 280gx









Adire Koda 6.5s









USAmps USA25s

















RF Audiophile 6.5 comps









RF 400x4









Orion 2150sx









ADS A5im and 334is. These were given to me when I left the stereo shop that I worked at.


----------



## circa40

PPI AX606.2









ED/TC flatcone


----------



## JKashat

circa40 said:


> PPI AX606.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ED/TC flatcone


You never got back to me on the price of that Ax606.2... I did get the pics though.


----------



## circa40

RF punch 600a









RF 200ix Good sheeetttt!









PPI PAR245









Cadence 









PG ZX450









PPI IIRC 2150?









Mini Coustic and ADS amps

















NIB PG Ti Elite Comps, not really OS but kinda cool


----------



## circa40

JKashat said:


> You never got back to me on the price of that Ax606.2... I did get the pics though.


Oh that was sold a while back :blush:


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

circa40 said:


> Mini ADS amp


I have the exact same mini ADS BNIB...


----------



## FLYONWALL9

Louisiana_CRX said:


> I might sell it I dunno....



PURE SEX! I have a few SE's. I would love to have some M's, have any around? The ones before these?


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

You mean these puppies ?


----------



## FLYONWALL9

Louisiana_CRX said:


> You mean these puppies ?



No, there are a pair of those on FleaBay now that are a touch
over priced at 525-550. Those are SE's, the ones I would like 
to get are white just like the ones you posted but without the
saw blade, nearly the same graphic on the top. The cases were 
all at right angles unlike the G's that you posed. If my memory
is correct I'm almost positive they were the M series.

My SE's I got from a GREAT newlywed board member. What looks
like scratches are dust or something like it, they have ZERO scratches.
I'm wondering if I want/should clear coat them for both protection and
cover any minute scratches / wear markes, also, I was thinking it may
protect the silk screening? What do you think?


















LACRX,
I had to do a rather difficult search and the only thing that turned up was on 'AMP GUTS'
and even that only turned up two amps of the same model. Both are the M1002, though
I think they aren't the same. If the SE's weren't so difficult to take apart I would put my
guts pics up.

Do you remember these? let me know if these links don't work
Blade M1002 outside - Amp Guts 

Blade M1002 outside - Amp Guts 

http://ampguts.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=386

It looks as if the chasis on the Avanti series


----------



## stills

stills said:


> Aria's?
> 
> remember those?
> can't find anything on the interweb about them.
> 
> aura made i think





Advent. it was advent


----------



## ReloadedSS

stills said:


> Advent. it was advent


You know, I was going to say Fultron, but I think you're right. I think Andy and Kathy Groce ran a pair of those coaxials in their Camaro.

Also, very cool Blade amps.


----------



## audiogodz1

Last one of these you'll ever see. 1992 model Profile 250A. Profile was powerful in these days, but still not a huge player beside the big boys. Still, this was likely the best amp they ever made and very few people have seen it. It's physically (externally) similar to the Sherwood amps of similar timeframe.


----------



## cutra

audiogodz1 said:


> Last one of these you'll ever see. 1992 model Profile 250A. Profile was powerful in these days, but still not a huge player beside the big boys. Still, this was likely the best amp they ever made and very few people have seen it. It's physically (externally) similar to the Sherwood amps of similar timeframe.


Great amps buddy, 
I had some back in the day up here got them for cheap as I knew the distributor up here in Canada back in the day. 
I think the ones I had were a series newer than yours though....
Everyone that I got them for liked them very much especially for the price....


----------



## envisionelec

circa40 said:


> RF punch 600a
> 
> 
> RF 200ix Good sheeetttt!
> 
> 
> PPI PAR245
> 
> 
> Cadence


Woahhhh. I had a black one in the 1990's. I loaned it to my brother and it was stolen. :mean::mean::mean:

I even asked the Cadence Rep (Jason?) about them - he had no clue. LOL.
Classic Korean-sourced amplifier in a look-alike Alpine chassis. I had modified it to bypass the super noisy tone controls - it sounded pretty good but had fairly poor separation.


----------



## TrickyRicky

I just bought a "The Crunch" amplifier. Its a CR150 "Mosfet 150". Got it at a pawnshop, I just only bought it because I notice the "Made In USA" lable and it was an old school amp. Then I search it online, and turns out to be a ZED amp or design.

Does anyone used this amp before and what could I use it for, I know its only 150-300watts but could I power a subwoofer? Thats 1000watts RMS?


----------



## mikkellucci

*1983 PPI-70*

Heres my brand new in box with all original hardware and paperwork:
*1983 Precision Power PPI-70*
This is one of the first amps PPI ever made (first series). Soooooo vintage and brand new!!!! LOL












Hand written warranty card!! Do you think they'll activate the warranty if I mail the card back!? lol


----------



## TrickyRicky

Yes, yes, mail it. I wish I could see the guy's face when he sees this old warranty card.


----------



## baker001

*Re: 1983 PPI-70*



mikkellucci said:


> Heres my brand new in box with all original hardware and paperwork:
> *1983 Precision Power PPI-70*
> This is one of the first amps PPI ever made (first series). Soooooo vintage and brand new!!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hand written warranty card!! Do you think they'll activate the warranty if I mail the card back!? lol


Nicest amp on this thread by far!!


----------



## mikkellucci

*Re: 1983 PPI-70*



baker001 said:


> Nicest amp on this thread by far!!


Hahaha! What a shame, I'm a 90s guy, I like all the bling bling 25" + amps with plexiglas bottoms, etc.  :laugh:


----------



## audiogodz1

*Re: 1983 PPI-70*



mikkellucci said:


> Heres my brand new in box with all original hardware and paperwork:
> *1983 Precision Power PPI-70*
> This is one of the first amps PPI ever made (first series). Soooooo vintage and brand new!!!! LOL
> 
> Hand written warranty card!! Do you think they'll activate the warranty if I mail the card back!? lol


There were 2 auctions, did you buy both? Precision Power Amp PPI-70 - eBay (item 200507802092 end time Aug-13-10 07:27:52 PDT)


----------



## mikkellucci

*Re: 1983 PPI-70*



audiogodz1 said:


> There were 2 auctions, did you buy both? Precision Power Amp PPI-70 - eBay (item 200507802092 end time Aug-13-10 07:27:52 PDT)


^WOW, I WISH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

for that price i'd picked it up just to have it


----------



## PPI_GUY

How 'bout a game based on a mystery old school sub?
I had this old school sub stashed away and recently replaced the voice coil dust cover. I have also covered the sticker on the bottom of the magnet to make it alittle tougher. 
First one to guess the correct identity wins...well, nothing. Except perhaps the admiration of us fellow old school fans. 

A hint: This 12" sub was manufactured circa 1991.


----------



## stills

i'm goin' autotek


----------



## ReloadedSS

Since I really have no idea, I'm going to throw out some names just based on the vintage. Altec Lansing? Sherwood? Maybe early Stillwater Designs (pre-Kicker brand)?


----------



## PPI_GUY

All good guesses but, incorrect. 
It does have a single voice coil, 4 ohm rating, stamped, high gloss black basket and was sold by a big name company.
Can't give too much more info without giving away the answer.


----------



## envisionelec

PPI_GUY said:


> All good guesses but, incorrect.
> It does have a single voice coil, 4 ohm rating, stamped, high gloss black basket and was sold by a big name company.
> Can't give too much more info without giving away the answer.


Orion XTR.


----------



## imjustjason

Coustic.


----------



## stills

envisionelec said:


> Orion XTR.


the back looks like orion, but not the cone


----------



## envisionelec

stills said:


> the back looks like orion, but not the cone


Hmm, non-pressed "wetlook" cone. Looks like the right one, it's just dusty. Paper gasket with that plastic film that always got stuck to the waffle grilles. Things that gave it away for me are the opposing terminals, the gloss basket and the backplate structure.

What's your guess?


----------



## imjustjason

I thought the "wet look" was actually rougher than that. It doesn't look deep enough to be an XTR either. Maybe it's an *Orion Cobalt*. I thought that they had side by side terminals though.


----------



## stills

i've got a cobalt ten. and it looks just like it.
i had an xtr when they came out and iirc they had the same basket.
the cone looks too shallow. maybe it's the diff. dustcap?
were cobalts out that early?

i know i've seen others w/ that basket


----------



## imjustjason

stills said:


> i've got a cobalt ten. and it looks just like it.
> i had an xtr when they came out and iirc they had the same basket.
> *the cone looks too shallow. *maybe it's the diff. dustcap?
> were cobalts out that early?
> 
> i know i've seen others w/ that basket


Me too. 

I got the cobalt 12 I have at the same time I was running XTR's so they had to be out at the same time.


----------



## audiogodz1

PPI_GUY said:


> How 'bout a game based on a mystery old school sub?
> I had this old school sub stashed away and recently replaced the voice coil dust cover. I have also covered the sticker on the bottom of the magnet to make it alittle tougher.
> First one to guess the correct identity wins...well, nothing. Except perhaps the admiration of us fellow old school fans.
> 
> A hint: This 12" sub was manufactured circa 1991.


That is an XTR 

Don't mess with the guy that has 10,000 pics at his disposal 

http://picasaweb.google.com/audiopics/ForTheLoveOfTheGamePt5#5443342877899875154

The magnet is only the size of a Cobalt, but it's an XTR backplate no matter what, can be proven, see next post.


----------



## audiogodz1

Cobalt's had a rounded cap on the magnet instead of flat.


Picasa Web Albums - FTLOTG - For the love ...


----------



## audiogodz1

At first I thought it was this Picasa Web Albums - FTLOTG - For the love ...


----------



## PPI_GUY

You guys are good!
XTR it is! envisionelec was first, then audiogodz1 a strong second.
I was afraid the terminals would give it away. By the way, the dust cap is the exact same size as the original, 4.5". The appearance of shallow cone depth might have been an optical illusion. I even have the original box for this oldie.


----------



## stills

i was thinking 1991's a year or two early for cobalt series.

my '98 4ohm cobalt co10:


























next to jensen 3ways.

the cone is ridged and colored just like infinity. i guess they just got a lesser tweeter set up


----------



## normalicy

I actually remember pretty vividly that 1991 was about when they first came out. Was very impressed too.


----------



## labcoat22

Sort of looks like an image dynamics stamped basket but I couldent even guess on a model.

R-


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

What size boxes does that XTR 12's like ?


----------



## PPI_GUY

Louisiana_CRX said:


> What size boxes does that XTR 12's like ?


If I am not mistaken, I want to say 1.5 cu. ft. I'll do a search later and try to find that info or the t/s parameters. I haven't had this one in anything yet. Just replaced the dust cap this week. As I said, it's been tucked away in it's original box for some time.


----------



## audiogodz1

They like big boxes (and they cannot lie ).


----------



## envisionelec

I kind of have a photographic memory. I've never owned an XTR and didn't work for an Orion dealer until 1996. My CA&E buyer's guide doesn't list the Cobalt drivers in 1992 (I didn't look at later issues).


----------



## imjustjason

I looked at CSR and CA&E 1991, 1992, & 1993 directories. The Cobalts first appear in the 1993 ones.


----------



## stills

how about this:

in '92 i bought a new white single cab s-10, put in a single XTR 10 w/ a 280gx amp iirc(the black orions)


fast forward:::


rt now i've got a white 92 ranger single cab w/ a the cobalt co10 above driven w/ a jbl bp150.1


----------



## audiogodz1

Anyone got pics of infinity RS mids like RS 500 or 600? First series of course that were all black with flat molded dust caps and plastic magnet covers.


----------



## imjustjason




----------



## audiogodz1

Close.............. RS 500/600 had inverted molded caps and were baby's butt smooth. No wires or designs in the cone at all. (wires were under the inverted dust caps which were very large)

I found the PDF, lol, http://manuals.harman.com/INF/CAR/Owner's Manual/RS400,500,600 om.pdf


----------



## wadejg

imjustjason said:


>


Lookin good

How did the Infinity Emit tweeter work for car audio work? Do you have a year and model number? I just recently got some home audio RS1b's, and could see doing an infinty set in the car too.

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## cutra

wadejg said:


> Lookin good
> 
> How did the Infinity Emit tweeter work for car audio work? Do you have a year and model number? I just recently got some home audio RS1b's, and could see doing an infinty set in the car too.
> 
> Thanks,
> Justin


Holy cow I had the exact Infinity Emit tweeters.. Actually I think I still have them.
I thought they were ribbon tweeters.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Recently picked up this little classic...

*Pro Mos 12*


*Pro Mos 12*


----------



## audiogodz1

interesting that the ProMos was supposed to be above the art, but the art 100 looked better inside component wise and torrid wise.

PPI A100 Hi-res - Amp Guts


----------



## imjustjason

wadejg said:


> Lookin good
> 
> How did the Infinity Emit tweeter work for car audio work? Do you have a year and model number? I just recently got some home audio RS1b's, and could see doing an infinty set in the car too.
> 
> Thanks,
> Justin


I bought them new in 1989 from 6th Ave Electronics in New York. They were $325 actual costs not retail price in 1989. The model number is CS-2K. It's a 3-way component set with a single passive crossover for all 6 speakers. 

The EMIT works fine in a car. They cross over so high that you need a pretty capable midrange to match them with.

They are ribbons Leo.


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

PPI_GUY said:


> Recently picked up this little classic...
> 
> *Pro Mos 12*
> 
> 
> *Pro Mos 12*


I have one of those also.....


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

PPI_GUY said:


> If I am not mistaken, I want to say 1.5 cu. ft. I'll do a search later and try to find that info or the t/s parameters. I haven't had this one in anything yet. Just replaced the dust cap this week. As I said, it's been tucked away in it's original box for some time.


I have a nice old school XTR 12 single 4 and was trying to figure out what size box to put it in.....


----------



## PPI_GUY

audiogodz1 said:


> interesting that the ProMos was supposed to be above the art, but the art 100 looked better inside component wise and torrid wise.
> 
> PPI A100 Hi-res - Amp Guts


As I understand it, the Pro Mos and the M/AM series were made from '88 to '92. The Pro Art and standard Art series replaced them in '93. 
So, think of the Pro Mos amps as the simpler and unrefined Father of the Pro Art series.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Louisiana_CRX said:


> I have a nice old school XTR 12 single 4 and was trying to figure out what size box to put it in.....


Pretty sure it's 1.25-1.5 cu ft.


----------



## stills

fwiw i have the spec sheet for my cobalt and:


if the xtr and the cobalt spec out the same orion suggests

a 1.6 ft sealed has a f3 of 46hz.

a 2.75ft ported tuned to 35


sens. 93db
fs: 26hz
qt: .47
vas: 6.71 
xmax: 8.5mm
le: .85mh


again these are 99 cobalt 12s specs


----------



## fertigaudio

I have one of these and never have to worry about specs. They are low power specs but they will get you consistent Thiele/Small parameters . Bought it a year ago and love it!

WT3 with mass scale (calculates VAS with Delta Mass method)
Dayton WT3P WT3 Bundled with Precision Scale | Parts-Express.com

Great for all the old school woofer, speaker, etc collectors.


----------



## Louisiana_CRX




----------



## stills

remember laser audio?


----------



## mikkellucci

Louisiana_CRX said:


>


Wow, nice! What year was that stuff made!??


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

mikkellucci said:


> Wow, nice! What year was that stuff made!??


sometimes in the 80's....this is where real car audio got started....


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

Here are some of my PPI Art series......


----------



## envisionelec

Louisiana_CRX said:


>


Woah, buddy. I don't miss working on those amplifiers. Do any (all?) of those still work?



stills said:


> remember laser audio?


Yes, I installed exactly one of their amps. I don't remember it standing out too much, but this was at least 15 years ago...


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

envisionelec said:


> Woah, buddy. I don't miss working on those amplifiers. Do any (all?) of those still work?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I installed exactly one of their amps. I don't remember it standing out too much, but this was at least 15 years ago...


I haven't really fooled with them much...I know I saw a couple of wires unsoldered...they used some very low strand wire...and here is a cap loose in one of the PR100's....i may redo them oneday or sell them...maybe both...lol


----------



## stills

wonder when someones gonna do a retro- line?


those PPI's look spotless!


----------



## Louisiana_CRX




----------



## envisionelec

stills said:


> wonder when someones gonna do a retro- line?
> 
> 
> those PPI's look spotless!


I'd do it if I could get permission, funding and product reps to sell them. 

PM if interested in providing one of the three.


----------



## audiogodz1

envisionelec said:


> I'd do it if I could get permission, funding and product reps to sell them.
> 
> PM if interested in providing one of the three.


Please make a 4th category of empty promises to do all and I'll fill it full.......


----------



## normalicy

OK, I finally got off my lazy butt & took pics of my Arias. No mention on the boxes anywhere of a parent manufacturer so either they were their own company or they were through Advent which is ringing a bell for some reason.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

I'm very likely wrong but weren't they Memphis? All the same I do love those drivers, they were killer in kick panels.

*this is not my ad but one of you guys with some cash laying around should buy this jewl, I've only seen one other* 

Eclipse Sound Monitor CDT-400X cd player very Rare JDM - eBay (item 180548567430 end time Aug-27-10 09:00:24 PDT)


----------



## MACS

The Sound Monitor CDT-400x is one of the older models, but still a good one with 20 bit D/A's and digital in/out.

The one to have is the CDT-500x ICD-500x combo. The main unit has 24 bit D/A's, 3-way active, time alignment, PEQ. The ICD-500x is a separate 6 disc changer that can be double din mounted or remote mounted.

I have a few extra Sound Monitor's in my collection if anybody is seriously considering one and would be cheaper than the seller from Japan .

CDT-500x ICD-500x









CDT-450x









Some of you have probably seen these posted, but figured they were worthy of old school thread.
Sound Monitor CDT-200x and CDT-300x


----------



## NRA4ever

I had a punch 45 for years. It worked great for a tweeter amp. It was small & had plenty of power for them. I need to dig out my old home amps. In the 80s I was running 2 Hafler 250 amps mono. At 4 ohm they were putting out around 1000 watts a side. They would out perform amps costing 3 to 4 times their price. David Hafler built great stereo gear.


----------



## stills

thanks normalicy!

maybe advent came 1st. 
didn't they have like a clear brown cone in the center?

like a glass whizzer cone


----------



## Thoraudio

stills said:


> thanks normalicy!
> 
> maybe advent came 1st.
> didn't they have like a clear brown cone in the center?
> 
> like a glass whizzer cone


The Advent's used an ICT (inductively coupled tweeter), and were not true point source speakers. Tweeter was effectively a piezo style, but they sounded ok on axis.

The Aria's were also available from Madisound at the time as a 'Synchron' speaker. That's a true aluminum dome tweeter in there, with it's own vc. Very good speakers, but the Synchron's weren't built for the car, as the glue on the rubber surround gave way in the doors of my Dakota after about a year.


----------



## ReloadedSS

MACS said:


> The one to have is the CDT-500x ICD-500x combo. The main unit has 24 bit D/A's, 3-way active, time alignment, PEQ. The ICD-500x is a separate 6 disc changer that can be double din mounted or remote mounted.
> 
> I have a few extra Sound Monitor's in my collection if anybody is seriously considering one and would be cheaper than the seller from Japan .
> 
> CDT-500x ICD-500x


That is a very sweet setup.


----------



## stills

...the CDT-450x may be calling me...

how many arms and legs would one run me?


----------



## douggiestyle

normalicy said:


> OK, I finally got off my lazy butt & took pics of my Arias. No mention on the boxes anywhere of a parent manufacturer so either they were their own company or they were through Advent which is ringing a bell for some reason.


These looks very similar to the Orion XTR Coincident speakers, right down to the magnet design, the LF/HF labels, the poly cone and the crossovers. Tweeters are a bit different though. These are Velozity's pics but I bought this pair off him and haven't found any info on them. In fact, I just bought some glue to fixed a cracked cone yesterday and was looking around the web just last week to no avail. I nearly choked on the water I was drinking when I saw these pics.

I'd love to pick your brain on anything you know, as I'm hoping to utilize them with a Sonic Impact Class T amp for a computer set up. My set are 4's.


----------



## BumpinMyVolvo

Not much but found some old pics of the orion nt100


----------



## FLYONWALL9

MACS said:


> The Sound Monitor CDT-400x is one of the older models, but still a good one with 20 bit D/A's and digital in/out.
> 
> The one to have is the CDT-500x ICD-500x combo. The main unit has 24 bit D/A's, 3-way active, time alignment, PEQ. The ICD-500x is a separate 6 disc changer that can be double din mounted or remote mounted.
> 
> I have a few extra Sound Monitor's in my collection if anybody is seriously considering one and would be cheaper than the seller from Japan .
> 
> CDT-500x ICD-500x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDT-450x



IF I didn't already have my HU, I would surely get one of these duel
shaft radio's for the 'look' factor and that 'period correct look' with 
early 80s cars. I'll keep an eye out for you on the Porsche board for
those looking for shaft radio's. I think it would look rather slick, with
great internals to boot. GOOD STUFF MAN!!

CHEERS,
SCOTT


----------



## TREETOP

This followed me home earlier this week:



























I took a pic of the cone, surround, and gasket, but it didn't come out right. I didn't notice until I had the sub put away up in the attic.

It's marked SPPR188, it's an 8 ohm Series 1 18". The closest thing I could find specs on is a Series 1 18 with a different part number and logo but it looks otherwise the same:
http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/library/datasheets/s1-184_188-ts.pdf


----------



## Louisiana_CRX




----------



## normalicy

douggiestyle said:


> These looks very similar to the Orion XTR Coincident speakers, right down to the magnet design, the LF/HF labels, the poly cone and the crossovers. Tweeters are a bit different though. These are Velozity's pics but I bought this pair off him and haven't found any info on them. In fact, I just bought some glue to fixed a cracked cone yesterday and was looking around the web just last week to no avail. I nearly choked on the water I was drinking when I saw these pics.
> 
> I'd love to pick your brain on anything you know, as I'm hoping to utilize them with a Sonic Impact Class T amp for a computer set up. My set are 4's.


Wow, sure enough, those look almost identical. I bet that when Aria went out of business that Orion bought the patents & renamed them with a few changes so as not to be blatantly the same. What would you want to know? They're great sounding speakers. True, there are better sounding ones these days, but they're some of the best coaxial style speakers ever made.


----------



## cutra

wadejg said:


> Lookin good
> 
> How did the Infinity Emit tweeter work for car audio work? Do you have a year and model number? I just recently got some home audio RS1b's, and could see doing an infinty set in the car too.
> 
> Thanks,
> Justin





normalicy said:


> Wow, sure enough, those look almost identical. I bet that when Aria went out of business that Orion bought the patents & renamed them with a few changes so as not to be blatantly the same. What would you want to know? They're great sounding speakers. True, there are better sounding ones these days, but they're some of the best coaxial style speakers ever made.


Coincedent? what does that mean or what's the feature of that word?
Is it a marketing ploy? I have never heard of it...
Just asking.


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

cutra said:


> Coincedent? what does that mean or what's the feature of that word?
> Is it a marketing ploy? I have never heard of it...
> Just asking.


The original....


----------



## stills

thanks man!

nib no less!


----------



## SUX 2BU

TREETOP, that is a 1st-generation Series 1 you have there. The 2nd-gen have the inverted dust cap. Rare find, especially in an 18.


----------



## douggiestyle

Normalicy.

Ideally, T/S specs, but I highly doubt those are available. I really just need to know:

1. a ball park figure for enclosure size. they're probably going in PVC enclosures or some sort of spheres for a cheap computer speaker gig. PVC enclosures to be cheap, spherical enclosures to experiment with Patrick Bateman's diffraction suggestions.

2. contemplation if I should let them roll off on the low end or put some sort of bass filter on them. The box you posted was already more useful than you can imagine. Looks like FR of 60hz for a 5.25" driver means the 4" can only pay down to ~100hz comfortably. (They were very snappy when I tested them free air with low power. Snappy to the point where I thought they might have been blown.) I'd really like to keep it as a 2 speaker set up though and not worry about needing to add a small sub into the equation.

Cutra,

I believe the coincident with regard to speakers just means that the tweeter takes up the spot where the phase plug/dust cap normally would be, so all the sound is coming from one point. Point source is another term. I know Eclipse made those for a while.

Personally, I'm curious if coincident speakers have any advantages over coaxial. Or if coaxs can be considered coincident speakers as well.


----------



## normalicy

douggiestyle said:


> Normalicy.
> 
> Ideally, T/S specs, but I highly doubt those are available. I really just need to know:
> 
> 1. a ball park figure for enclosure size. they're probably going in PVC enclosures or some sort of spheres for a cheap computer speaker gig. PVC enclosures to be cheap, spherical enclosures to experiment with Patrick Bateman's diffraction suggestions.
> 
> 2. contemplation if I should let them roll off on the low end or put some sort of bass filter on them. The box you posted was already more useful than you can imagine. Looks like FR of 60hz for a 5.25" driver means the 4" can only pay down to ~100hz comfortably. (They were very snappy when I tested them free air with low power. Snappy to the point where I thought they might have been blown.) I'd really like to keep it as a 2 speaker set up though and not worry about needing to add a small sub into the equation.
> 
> Cutra,
> 
> I believe the coincident with regard to speakers just means that the tweeter takes up the spot where the phase plug/dust cap normally would be, so all the sound is coming from one point. Point source is another term. I know Eclipse made those for a while.
> 
> Personally, I'm curious if coincident speakers have any advantages over coaxial. Or if coaxs can be considered coincident speakers as well.


Sorry, no T/S & nothing to measure with either. Though, since they are 4" speakers, if you chose to go sealed, I'd suggest somewhere around 1/4-1/3 cu. ft. each. They were really never intended to delve very low since a subwoofer is always in the equation for car audio & they don't have much mechanical excursion, so I would cross them over if you plan on playing them loud (though that amp likely wouldn't push them past their limits).

The reason coincident/point source speakers are special is because the tweeter is at the same plane as the woofer & thus there is no time delay (where a coaxial is mounted about 1" forward). It is the theoretical perfect speaker (though there are other issues). There is an actual noticeable difference, but it's nominal. With modern time alignment though, it's not as much of an issue as it once was. It's a shame thought that it hasn't been explored more thoroughly.


----------



## douggiestyle

normalicy said:


> Sorry, no T/S & nothing to measure with either. Though, since they are 4" speakers, if you chose to go sealed, I'd suggest somewhere around 1/4-1/3 cu. ft. each. They were really never intended to delve very low since a subwoofer is always in the equation for car audio & they don't have much mechanical excursion, so I would cross them over if you plan on playing them loud (though that amp likely wouldn't push them past their limits).
> 
> The reason coincident/point source speakers are special is because the tweeter is at the same plane as the woofer & thus there is no time delay (where a coaxial is mounted about 1" forward). It is the theoretical perfect speaker (though there are other issues). There is an actual noticeable difference, but it's nominal. With modern time alignment though, it's not as much of an issue as it once was. It's a shame thought that it hasn't been explored more thoroughly.


You, sir, are the man. Many thank.


----------



## audiogodz1

I finally got to set these two side by side after 15 years of wanting to. I've always wondered how they stacked against each other. 

The comps I just got today, the IMPP I have had in my truck and just found out they have been rubbing my seat...... :mean:

Anywho, No wonder the already mean comps that hit incredible lows were that much better in the IMPP when you see the amazing amount of throw they added to them over the standard comps.


----------



## TREETOP

SUX 2BU said:


> TREETOP, that is a 1st-generation Series 1 you have there. The 2nd-gen have the inverted dust cap. Rare find, especially in an 18.


Good to know, thank you.


----------



## normalicy

audiogodz1 said:


> I finally got to set these two side by side after 15 years of wanting to. I've always wondered how they stacked against each other.
> 
> The comps I just got today, the IMPP I have had in my truck and just found out they have been rubbing my seat...... :mean:
> 
> Anywho, No wonder the already mean comps that hit incredible lows were that much better in the IMPP when you see the amazing amount of throw they added to them over the standard comps.


The one on the right was the very first sub I ever owned (1990ish). Possibly the best purchase I ever made as well. In a time when people were praising JL Audio's first releases, that sub quietly took on the 10w1 with nary an issue.


----------



## sq_assasin

MACS said:


> The Sound Monitor CDT-400x is one of the older models, but still a good one with 20 bit D/A's and digital in/out.
> 
> The one to have is the CDT-500x ICD-500x combo. The main unit has 24 bit D/A's, 3-way active, time alignment, PEQ. The ICD-500x is a separate 6 disc changer that can be double din mounted or remote mounted.
> 
> I have a few extra Sound Monitor's in my collection if anybody is seriously considering one and would be cheaper than the seller from Japan .
> 
> CDT-500x ICD-500x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDT-450x



Nice!! One of only a few high end decks I have yet to own.


----------



## sq_assasin

Louisiana_CRX said:


> The original....




How do these sound? I never got to hear any of these way back when.


----------



## audiogodz1

normalicy said:


> The one on the right was the very first sub I ever owned (1990ish). Possibly the best purchase I ever made as well. In a time when people were praising JL Audio's first releases, that sub quietly took on the 10w1 with nary an issue.


It was not "my first", but it was one of my first. (about the 3rd set of subs I bought) and the amount of lows that set threw out was intense for tens. Everyone who has owned a set remembers how low they can go. The one thing about the Pioneer's though is that no matter how good they did they just didn't get the respect because they were sold at Walmart, Kmart, everywhere you can buy anything you can buy Pioneer. I still think to this day they put out some slick looking subs that POUND, LOUD head units with lots of power and features, and hell even some of their mids are crystal clear, albeit not audiophile quality in the standards lines.


----------



## stills

i used two of the pioneers tens in a transmission line and they kicked ass. sounded like good 12's. i think i paid $40ea. new.
i replaced them w/ 1st gen. 10w6's.

don't get me wrong the JL's were louder by a shade, sounded only slightly better, and broke up more gradually at it's limits.

i think the JL's were $170ea.
if i did it over i know what i'd choose out of the two.

my young dumb ass put cerwin-vega xl10's (classic red surround style) in the tl,just b/c i had them. the cone would crease out by the surround then the paper cone would just work back and forth till it was a hole.



punch 40x2 dsm
http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/rftech/library/1996/3_Amplifiers/MAN1087A_Punch2chx2_MAN.pdf


----------



## envisionelec

Wasn't ARIA a Fultron product?

Lemme go look it up...

Yep! Fultron. CA&E 1996. What a memory!

I thought the Advents sounded awful at the time.


----------



## normalicy

OK, that makes more sense. I didn't feel like digging through the stack to find out who made them.


----------



## starboy869

those pioneers were the snizzle back in grade 9/10.


----------



## rsrocha

I think this is old school enough for me...









Sony CDX-U8000RDS Still working at my garage









Alpine CDA-7944R One of the best sounding Alpines made until today









If you´re old school you will remember this one... For me the best ever Alpine in all aspects (sound, design, technology).

Why dont Alpine or Pioneer make some limited editions of these models today? I bet they would sell like mad.


----------



## rsrocha

I miss this knob so much!!!!!!


----------



## MACS

The elusive Rockford Fosgate Power 1000 chrome Terminator Edition. Sorry for the crappy pics. I had already put the amp away before I realized they sucked .

I've heard rumors of 100 or less with this commemorative silk screen to honor Wayne Harris, but never been able to confirm how many were actually made. I do know very few Power 1000 chrome have "Terminator Edition" on them.


----------



## DAT

MACs when I win the lottery can I come visit you and write a check for a lot of your goodies?

A few Macs, Denon's and a some other stuff?


----------



## MACS

DAT said:


> MACs when I win the lottery can I come visit you and write a check for a lot of your goodies?
> 
> A few Macs, Denon's and a some other stuff?


Will trade for beer


----------



## howlndog

Kijiji find: Soundstream Van Gogh VGA320.4 and VGA400.2, $150.00 for the pair.


----------



## ReloadedSS

Yep, those Alpines (7944R and 7939) were pretty sweet. 

Lots of gear here on the sidelines, it would appear.


----------



## Louisiana_CRX




----------



## haakono

Got some new (well, old  ) amps not too long ago. a pair of Zed audio produced Hifonics Gen X amps, a Samson and a Venus 

And a pair of really old school amps, a Soundstream D200II and a D100II. I have a couple of questions about those that maybe some of you could help me with? Firstly, when were these on the market? Am I right in thinking end of 80s, early 90s? Anyone have the exact years of manufacture? Also, they are different colors, the D200II is blue and the D100II is grey/gunmetal almost. It looks blueish in the picture but its not. Anyone know why? Different years maybe?

Also, a white Audiocontrol EQL, even if it is like 15 years old, I see they still sell them new


----------



## RyanM923




----------



## Guy

haakono said:


> And a pair of really old school amps, a Soundstream D200II and a D100II. I have a couple of questions about those that maybe some of you could help me with? Firstly, when were these on the market? Am I right in thinking end of 80s, early 90s? Anyone have the exact years of manufacture? Also, they are different colors, the D200II is blue and the D100II is grey/gunmetal almost. It looks blueish in the picture but its not. Anyone know why? Different years maybe?


Those were produced in the early 90s. You can contact Ace956 (Wade Stewart) here on DIYMA for specific info as he is the engineer who designed those amps. 
It's common to see different shades of blue on those amps, I have a number of them that have never been exposed to the elements and some are darker than others. But also if the amp has been exposed to light the anodizing will lighten up.


----------



## haakono

Guy said:


> Those were produced in the early 90s. You can contact Ace956 (Wade Stewart) here on DIYMA for specific info as he is the engineer who designed those amps.
> It's common to see different shades of blue on those amps, I have a number of them that have never been exposed to the elements and some are darker than others. But also if the amp has been exposed to light the anodizing will lighten up.


Ok, thanks  I'll send him a message, I also have an original (us-made) Davinci that is missing a couple of speaker terminal screws, maybe he knows where I possibly could get some


----------



## HondAudio

MACS said:


> The elusive Rockford Fosgate Power 1000 chrome Terminator Edition. Sorry for the crappy pics. I had already put the amp away before I realized they sucked .
> 
> I've heard rumors of 100 or less with this commemorative silk screen to honor Wayne Harris, but never been able to confirm how many were actually made. I do know very few Power 1000 chrome have "Terminator Edition" on them.


These are from a little bit "before my time", but I gotta say: That is a nice-looking amp. My only objection is the lettering, really. If it was logo-less, it would look like a serious piece of machinery, which is what it is


----------



## MACS

HondAudio said:


> These are from a little bit "before my time", but I gotta say: That is a nice-looking amp. My only objection is the lettering, really. If it was logo-less, it would look like a serious piece of machinery, which is what it is


It was/is a serious piece of equipment with an equally serious price. Retail was over $2000.00 on them back in the day. Not exactly a small amp at 23 inches long.


----------



## jtaudioacc

MACS said:


> It was/is a serious piece of equipment with an equally serious price. Retail was over $2000.00 on them back in the day. Not exactly a small amp at 23 inches long.


I'm not sure if all the chrome Power 1000's with the meters were the Terminator edition or not. Anyone know? They were definitely the smaller versions, without that extra end piece they once had. I just remember seeing the Terminator after Wayne started working at Rockford and having 6? of these amps in the hearse. I had to have a couple after that! lol










One of the many unfinished systems I had. Nice Sir Mix A Lot CD in the bed. LOL


----------



## MACS

jtaudioacc said:


> I'm not sure if all the chrome Power 1000's with the meters were the Terminator edition or not. Anyone know? They were definitely the smaller versions, without that extra end piece they once had. I just remember seeing the Terminator after Wayne started working at Rockford and having 6? of these amps in the hearse. I had to have a couple after that! lol
> 
> 
> One of the many unfinished systems I had. Nice Sir Mix A Lot CD in the bed. LOL


Wayne modified the original Power 1000 that had the caboose. He cut off the caboose(wiring cover) and put meters in it. Rockford then got the idea to make a production version, by deleting the caboose and installing meters.

Not all of the Power 1000c with meters had "Terminator Edition" on them. Most said "Hand Crafted In USA" at the bottom. Ampguts.com has a picture of a regular Power 1000c with meters. Basically the same amp, just with different silk screening. The T-editions are seldom seen, but most people refer to all Power 1000c w/meters as T-editions not realizing some were silk screened differently.


----------



## amungal

Wow, talk about memories... I love this thread!


----------



## jtaudioacc

MACS said:


> Wayne modified the original Power 1000 that had the caboose. He cut off the caboose(wiring cover) and put meters in it. Rockford then got the idea to make a production version, by deleting the caboose and installing meters.
> 
> Not all of the Power 1000c with meters had "Terminator Edition" on them. Most said "Handcrafted In USA" at the bottom. Ampguts.com has a picture of a regular Power 1000c with meters. Basically the same amp, just with different silk screening. The T-editions are seldom seen.


OIC, I highly doubt mine were the Terminator edition, I sure I would have remembered that. I don't have any close up pictures to verify anyway.


----------



## HondAudio

MACS said:


> It was/is a serious piece of equipment with an equally serious price. Retail was over $2000.00 on them back in the day. Not exactly a small amp at 23 inches long.


In adjusted dollars... that's a lot of money


----------



## starboy869

i just drooled a little over those rockfords.

my new toy


















currently it has to go into for repair. the analog inputs aren't working. However full optical is ok.


----------



## Shaheenk

Hey bud

I have one of those, it's not the analogs are not working, that unit has to be used with one of 2 headunits, the 3900 or the 7618 , they both have a switch at the bottom which allows the unit to work. it will NOT work on any other alpine headunit.....

I had the original paperwork from Alpine UK to confirm this as well....very sweet units, virtually no noise but very little output.


----------



## starboy869

Well that blows

I should just sell a few things and go with a p01 and call it a day.


----------



## emrliquidlife

Not trying to be elitist, but what is the definition of Old School. A date? Seems anything that would be oldschool needs to be at least 10 years old. In addition, as a Rockford fan, I have a tough time calling anything but Punch two knob amps as a punch. 
Just my two cents. 

Yes, I keep meaning to scan in my photos, but I'm lazy...

Ed


----------



## sqshoestring

emrliquidlife said:


> Not trying to be elitist, but what is the definition of Old School. A date? Seems anything that would be oldschool needs to be at least 10 years old. In addition, as a Rockford fan, I have a tough time calling anything but Punch two knob amps as a punch.
> Just my two cents.
> 
> Yes, I keep meaning to scan in my photos, but I'm lazy...
> 
> Ed


For me something like 1993 give or take. After that many of the amps were cheapened up and/or went Asian.


----------



## cutra

I would say anything older than 1995. so 15 years or older.


----------



## normalicy

Seems like around 1995 many American based companies started selling out like flies. Soundstream being the first biggie that I can think of.


----------



## quality_sound

SS didn't have any issues until closer to 2000.


----------



## normalicy

Yeah, thinking about it, it was closer to 2000.


----------



## sqshoestring

haakono said:


> Got some new (well, old  ) amps not too long ago. a pair of Zed audio produced Hifonics Gen X amps, a Samson and a Venus
> 
> And a pair of really old school amps, a Soundstream D200II and a D100II. I have a couple of questions about those that maybe some of you could help me with? Firstly, when were these on the market? Am I right in thinking end of 80s, early 90s? Anyone have the exact years of manufacture? Also, they are different colors, the D200II is blue and the D100II is grey/gunmetal almost. It looks blueish in the picture but its not. Anyone know why? Different years maybe?
> 
> Also, a white Audiocontrol EQL, even if it is like 15 years old, I see they still sell them new


I installed SS in the late 80s, they were the d100/200 though so I'd say the IIs were early 90s. We installed a lot of linear power 1002/2002/3002/5002 amps as well as the punch 45/75/150 and pioneer GM120/etc.


----------



## Louisiana_CRX




----------



## Louisiana_CRX




----------



## audiogodz1

A few things from my pile.


----------



## darkhart

audiogodz1 said:


> A few things from my pile.


Looks like your a Lanzar fan, I had a pair of their LP12's, MWS 6.5's & 5.25, and the TWS(I believe it was) tweeters back in 93'...dang I hate I sold that stuff....


----------



## darkhart

Speaking of old school, does anyone know what year Hifonics was sold to Maxxsonics and can you tell me if the Olympus XI that I have is a before or after buyout unit???


----------



## normalicy

ZED stopped manufacturing for them in 1995. Maxxsonics aquired Hifonics in 2001


----------



## audiogodz1

Very proud of this one. I had it in 1993 and have wanted one since for nostalgia. Got it this morning.


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

audiogodz1 said:


> Very proud of this one. I had it in 1993 and have wanted one since for nostalgia. Got it this morning.


Nice I liked the M series changers...they do skip bad compared to new....though


----------



## cutra

audiogodz1 said:


> Very proud of this one. I had it in 1993 and have wanted one since for nostalgia. Got it this morning.


Nice, 
I was just going to place an ad for sale for my brand new CD-M1 and brand new CDX-M50. 

what do you think they are worth?


----------



## audiogodz1

cutra said:


> Nice,
> I was just going to place an ad for sale for my brand new CD-M1 and brand new CDX-M50.
> 
> what do you think they are worth?


Hopefully more than this went for! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140451096386&viewitem=#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## audiogodz1

Louisiana_CRX said:


> Nice I liked the M series changers...they do skip bad compared to new....though


Since I haven't listened to a CD through an analog signal input in a decade it is highly unlikely I will do so with this.  I was however one of the very first few people to get one when they came out in this area in very early 93 so I'm glad to look over and see it there.


----------



## Mooble

Here's the coolest sub Alpine ever made. MSRP was over $800 and they STILL lost money on every one because of the high price of development. Still, if you like dual-gap subs, you can thank the DDW-F30A for that. I thought I'd post a few pics before I sell it.


----------



## normalicy

> Nice I liked the M series changers...they do skip bad compared to new....though


They may not be as good as ones with memory caching, but I can tell you that I went down some washboard roads in my Jeep with one & it was a good 20 seconds before it skipped. In fact, that's the only time mine skipped.


----------



## normalicy

audiogodz1 said:


> Very proud of this one. I had it in 1993 and have wanted one since for nostalgia. Got it this morning.


So long as you reminded me. One of my favorite remotes.


----------



## mikkellucci

Mooble said:


> I thought I'd post a few pics before I sell it.


Will you PM me a price when you are ready to move this sub?! Thanks


----------



## normalicy

OK, a few more things that I recently acquired that I really shouldn't have because I totally don't need them but was afraid some idiot would buy them & destroy them.

Orion XTR 10" subs (these were my first competition grade subs & yes, they are recently acquired back from the guy I originally sold them to):








PPI PC8 8" flat piston subs (note to self, don't wipe down with cotton cloth, the honeycome covering stuff collects all sorts of lint & won't let go of it):








Pair of Kicker Solobarics would be mint if it weren't for the previous owner's poor screw driver skills:
















Memphis 16-MC1000D (this thing is a monster even though it's skinny):








Can't believe I ended up with this Orion XTR 2150. Dude posted it on craigslist & had it there for quite some time before I called him & it was still avaliable. Almost mint condition:


----------



## bafukie

Hi all... not from US but i think the bug got to me too not old enough to say 'hey i wanted tat piece when i was in high school':blush: but i can say im very satisfied with my old sch stuff. 

Still in use:

MTX thunder 2300









Poweramper QA240x 6 channel:









Gone but not forgotten:

Soundstream 1000s









Genesis Series 2 amps (SM100 & Q240x)


----------



## TrickyRicky

-----Pair of Kicker Solobarics would be mint if it weren't for the previous owner's poor screw driver skills-------

Sometimes I like installing systems drunk but I've never punched a hole in the surround. The guy must of being hella wasted to do that.


----------



## normalicy

TrickyRicky said:


> -----Pair of Kicker Solobarics would be mint if it weren't for the previous owner's poor screw driver skills-------
> 
> Sometimes I like installing systems drunk but I've never punched a hole in the surround. The guy must of being hella wasted to do that.


Happens more than you'd think. Bad phillips head is usually the cause. Rounded so that it slips to the side easily.


----------



## SSCustoms

normalicy said:


> Happens more than you'd think. Bad phillips head is usually the cause. Rounded so that it slips to the side easily.


Does anybody remember who was the manufacturer that advertised the sub with the Makita-proof surround?


----------



## SUX 2BU

Another great reason why the Robertson is superior to the Phillips. Just wish the pan-head screw manufacturuers would realize that!


----------



## n_olympios

After nearly 15 years of dealing (as a hobbyist) with car audio, for the first time two days ago I went through the surround of an Audax mid with my IXO portable screwdriver. 

I was devastated, to say the least. Fortunately it wasn't an Aerogel unit (although I've broken the cones on a set of these in the past, lol).


----------



## FLAstrongman

I could add so many pages of pics of my old school equipment everyone would want to kill me.


----------



## FLAstrongman

check this processing setup out from 97


----------



## starboy869

FLAstrongman said:


> I could add so many pages of pics of my old school equipment everyone would want to kill me.


no. However you would need to post your address, the times your away from your house, and how many large dogs you own and there favourite doggie treat.


----------



## FLAstrongman

starboy869 said:


> no. However you would need to post your address, the times your away from your house, and how many large dogs you own and there favourite doggie treat.


lolz, that's priceless.


----------



## PPI_GUY

FLAstrongman said:


> I could add so many pages of pics of my old school equipment everyone would want to kill me.


How 'bout you start posting pics and we'll tell you when to stop?


----------



## normalicy

SUX 2BU said:


> Another great reason why the Robertson is superior to the Phillips. Just wish the pan-head screw manufacturuers would realize that!


AMEN! If pricing was better, every screw I owned would Robertson. I'm not so sure Robertson is very pan head frienly since it does sink pretty far into the screw.


----------



## envisionelec

SSCustoms said:


> Does anybody remember who was the manufacturer that advertised the sub with the Makita-proof surround?


I think it was MTX and their Thunder 8000. That surround was really thick.

EDIT: Nope, it was the Phoenix Gold QX-series Amplifiers. "power and speaker terminals are screwed to the 18 gauge metal end panels for "_Makita Proof_" durability." What did we do before Google? That's right - remembered things.


----------



## an2ny888

old stuff


----------



## sqshoestring

Winter is near, I have an HK CA260 I have to fix then I can run a pair of 260s and a 240...on something I don't have yet.

The Apex brand #2 bit always worked the best for me, I also use a sleeved bit holder on speakers just in case. Yeah, once I let a friend borrow a pair of original punch 10s series one iirc, not that big a deal but I have stored them for a long time. First thing he did is punch a drill through the surround and I about crapped my pants I was standing right there. This guy has about 8 Milwaukee drills and uses them every day for the last 20 years, has done plenty of auto stereo stuff as well.


----------



## islandphile

Anyone heard of a small Canadian amp manufacturer from early 90's by the name of Wavelength?


----------



## stills

wavelenght can't picture it. i keep thinking of the mmats logo for some reason

dr. crankinstien?
volcano?
mind blowers?
majestic?


----------



## deodkid

an2ny888 said:


> old stuff


wow, thats a huge amp an2ny..

some alpines oldies..
CDA-7897 - CDA-7998R
CDA-7949E - TDA-7618
TDA-5645 - TVA-T026


----------



## PPI_GUY

deodkid, I like that 'woofer' in the second pic.


----------



## buddhaV6

deodkid, maybe you wana let go of that alpine 7998r. i'd be willing to take it off your hands  i'm in the philippines


----------



## buddhaV6

deodkid, maybe you wana let go of that alpine 7998r. i'd be willing to take it off your hands  i'm also in the philippines


----------



## deodkid

PPI_GUY said:


> deodkid, I like that 'woofer' in the second pic.


thats a 'mini woofer' brother...

@buddha: kabayan, sure.. i will let you know, theres a slight issue with the display..


----------



## buddhaV6

@deodkid:

thanks bro. are you going to get the display fixed? if not, that 7897 looks good too if you're willing to part with it...

@admins:

sorry for the previous double post


----------



## FLYONWALL9

Any of you guys have the Infinity Kappa 8f?

Also, back in the day I ran a pair of aluminum horns, I 
CANNOT for the life of me remember who made them?
Does anyone have these as well? I have an old 1997
CAR AUDIO 'Buyers Guide' and cant even figure it out
from that.


----------



## Notloudenuf

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Any of you guys have the Infinity Kappa 8f?
> 
> Also, back in the day I ran a pair of aluminum horns, I
> CANNOT for the life of me remember who made them?
> Does anyone have these as well? I have an old 1997
> CAR AUDIO 'Buyers Guide' and cant even figure it out
> from that.


Possibly Veritas horns? They are the only ones I remember with aluminum bodies.



stills said:


> wavelenght can't picture it. i keep thinking of the mmats logo for some reason
> 
> dr. crankinstien?
> volcano?
> majestic?


I remember seeing Dr. Crankenstein adverts in mags in the 90's. A friend of mine had 4 Volcano 15's in his Blazer. The logo looked alot like the JayEll logo. 
My first amp was a Majestic 9400SW


----------



## quality_sound

deodkid said:


> wow, thats a huge amp an2ny..
> 
> some alpines oldies..
> CDA-7897 - CDA-7998R
> CDA-7949E - TDA-7618
> TDA-5645 - TVA-T026


My old 7618 was, BY FAR, my favorite HU I've ever owned. It was easy to use and sooooooo elegant.


----------



## Chaos

Clarion DRX9255: 






















8W6:











Next to 8W7 for perspective












Made in USA amps:







































Is a Dayton Quatro old school? Maybe not, but next to DIYMA anyway:


----------



## Just_Crazy




----------



## Oliver

Just_Crazy said:


>


When was this made?


----------



## Just_Crazy

1 Gen 9100 DD Sq sub 2000-


----------



## FLYONWALL9

That is a really nice looking driver!


----------



## stills

my most favoritest sub:

celestion ap 10

had two years ago and let them go. boy do i regret it.



















can anyone in the know suggest something similar?




site i found the pics on has some other old school stuff.
nak 3way comps, changer etc.
Google Image Result for http://i585.photobucket.com/albums/ss294/num_hihi/AP10/7.jpg


----------



## TrickyRicky

My LP stash. Anyone interested PM me.


----------



## audiogodz1

Check out this pre-production stroker. At the time they didn't even have an MSRP set for it and you can see differences between this test model and the final product.

Also notice they were bragging about 1.25 inches at the time  It required twin spiders to move "that much".


----------



## quality_sound

1.25" was quite a bit with a full-sized cone. Everyone else that wanted more excursion sacrificed a TON of cone area to get it, basically defeating the purpose.


----------



## manina

TrickyRicky said:


> My LP stash. Anyone interested PM me.


The 2502 is very tempting


----------



## TrickyRicky

20lbs of magnet?? The one that officially was sold in audio shops was 25lbs magnet and that was on the 12" and 15". The excursion is pretty right though (the 12" and 15" dont seem to travel that much) even though it's not require to in order to produce loud deep bass.

If you loose cone area is pretty much senseless to make that tiny cone travel 3" if its only going to be moving tiny amounts of air.


****ONE IDEA OF MINE***** that I just happen to think in order to create more cone area without going bigger than needed would be to make the cone just like a SPIDER. This would create over 60% more cone area without having to add any the diameter. What do you guys think????


----------



## quality_sound

TrickyRicky said:


> ****ONE IDEA OF MINE***** that I just happen to think in order to create more cone area without going bigger than needed would be to make the cone just like a SPIDER. This would create over 60% more cone area without having to add any the diameter. What do you guys think????


It will have more surface area but no more radiating area.


----------



## stills

rem. the kenwoods w/ the bumpy cone


----------



## normalicy

quality_sound said:


> It will have more surface area but no more radiating area.


Yup, ditto that, after JL audio extended their surround over the edge of the basket & whoever started using tall, but not too wide surrounds, we have pretty much eeked the most surface area possible out of a speaker. If extended past the edge of the frame, it may as well be a new sized sub.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

I know we have posted some of this guys goods but ANYONE here who wants to see some first class SERIOUS old school goodness need not overlook this collection. I wish I had a few grand to play with, he has SO many items I would LOVE to have! Sure some of the prices are sporty but really, how often do you find this many items from one person in this condition? I WOULD LOVE TO PLUNDER this collection! He does seem to be a very nice guy as well, always helpful anytime I have a question. 

daudioman items - Get great deals on Electronics items on eBay.com!


----------



## ReloadedSS

FLYONWALL9 said:


> I know we have posted some of this guys goods but ANYONE here who wants to see some first class SERIOUS old school goodness need not overlook this collection. I wish I had a few grand to play with, he has SO many items I would LOVE to have! Sure some of the prices are sporty but really, how often do you find this many items from one person in this condition? I WOULD LOVE TO PLUNDER this collection! He does seem to be a very nice guy as well, always helpful anytime I have a question.
> 
> daudioman items - Get great deals on Electronics items on eBay.com!


Yeah, he's a pretty cool guy. I have a lot of the same printed material, not asking nearly as much.


----------



## normalicy

LOL, I've got a bunch of the same stuff he has (including the printed material). Though I'll admit that he has me beat.


----------



## Robb

Yes. Sometimes hoarding is great ! 

Too bad the youngsters of today will never know what the heck an Alpine 7909 or DRZ9255 is in the future.


----------



## n_olympios

Some very nice items for sale there, but oh the prices!


----------



## cutra

n_olympios said:


> Some very nice items for sale there, but oh the prices!


second this..


----------



## stills

if he is who i think he is.

he's a jam up dude to do biz. with.
he got my coustic amp-660 awhile ago.


----------



## starboy869

stills said:


> if he is who i think he is.
> 
> he's a jam up dude to do biz. with.
> he got my coustic amp-660 awhile ago.


I can't wait till I get my hands on a coustic 560 and 660. next on my list


----------



## FLYONWALL9

He does have some great stuff. Like many here that think the prices are high I do understand his reasoning. Much of what he has is rare, even more so that lots of it is NIB. I believe his reasoning is this, ANYTHING he has is worth what the buyer will pay, if not then they wont buy. An example is his Sony CDX-91, I got one of these just a few months ago that was brand new in the box never used and I don't think had ever been taken out of the box. Though I only gave 80 bucks for mine I looked for years. On the other hand, I recently sold a very rare motorcycle (here in the states), I got TONS of hate mail due to my price and reserve. My thinking was, I don't have to sell it and if doesn't sell for the amount I wanted I would continue to enjoy it. At the time one other bike like mine was for sale in the states that never sold, his price was less than half that of mine. I represented mine in such a way as to leave ZERO doubt of what you would be getting if you won the auction. I created a web site that had the restoration process and how much detail I took when restoring it. In the end the bike went to a well established international lawyer who collected bikes, the same week he won mine I noticed he also won a 80k Ducati. When he took delivery (sight unseen) he called the very minute the transport left to let me know "how thrilled he was to get a bike that was museum quality." 

So, sure I think some of the prices are a bit expensive however, I would pay his prices in a second if I had the money! Most of what he has I haven't seen sold in years and very few in NEW condition. I knew you guys that look at this thread would really like checking out his collection. I sure do, and I often log on just to see what he has to offer that I haven't seen in so long......

Cheers gents......


----------



## audiogodz1

After staring at them for 17 years wondering what is inside, I decided to open the box, pull the plastic off, and crack'em open. Enjoy


----------



## SUX 2BU

daudioman on Ebay has some really neat stuff.

I had one of these for a while in my Daytona:
Alpine 6015CX 15" subwoofer RARE old school VCG vintage - eBay (item 120634554856 end time Nov-14-10 20:53:00 PST)

I bought mine off Ebay for $90 and it was in as good of shape lol The only issue with it is the cone had sagged I guess from the surround stretching due to age but that didn't seem to deter it from playing just fine. And in an SQ system, it could still belt out $139 dB on only 250 watts. I traded it for an excellent condition Altec Lansing ALC-20.

Holy crap! Speaking of:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Altec-Lansing-A...893?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c16613df5

This is pretty cool, because the silkscreening is done on the custom trim plate. Price is way out of line though:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Alpine-Custom-S...771?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d2baa0efb


----------



## Bampity

2675+ posts.

I just got here. Its going to take some time to see everything but,

I approve this thread.
:2thumbsup:


----------



## SVOEO

Love the old SS stuff. Who's got some Carver to show?


----------



## haakono

Collected my amps in one place today, last chance before some of them start being installed 

Tru tech C-7.2AT, C-7.2T, Hifonics Gen X Samson and Venus, Sony XM2000R, Soundstream D100II, D200II and original DaVinci


----------



## ReloadedSS

haakono said:


> Collected my amps in one place today, last chance before some of them start being installed
> 
> Tru tech C-7.2AT, C-7.2T, Hifonics Gen X Samson and Venus, Sony XM2000R, Soundstream D100II, D200II and original DaVinci


*whistles*

Three of my all time favorite amps in one place - the Tru Tech coppers, Sony Reference and SS DaVinci.


----------



## old-school

Sold my car and time to dig through my stash of gear again. Found these rare interconnects by Nakamichi and Soundstream.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

OHHHH how I wish I could have gotten my hands on a DaVinci
when I was buying amps. Could have gotten it all done with 1!

Nice collection!


----------



## leepersc

ReloadedSS said:


> *whistles*
> 
> Three of my all time favorite amps in one place - the Tru Tech coppers, Sony Reference and SS DaVinci.


Holy **** balls man! I have been searching FOREVER for one of those Sony BIG ASS amps! I am so jealous!


----------



## kanadian-kaos

I loved this 3-way set-up (had it bi-amped). 5.25in mid, 8in woofer and 1in tweeter. The crossovers looked sweet too compared to some of the "space age" ones you see nowadays.


















Those were from the 90's. Out about the same time as the Soundstream Tarantula/Davinci.

I still use an old black/brushed RF 360.6 amplifier in my wife's 4runner (amp is still going strong after 12 years) Which reminds me... I think I have one of those old rare RF punch links in my basement storage.


----------



## audiogodz1

Never come up for sale, and impossible to find. I just added the "next to last" in my collection as I only need the MX440-4 to be complete.


----------



## cutra

audiogodz1 said:


> Never come up for sale, and impossible to find. I just added the "next to last" in my collection as I only need the MX440-4 to be complete.


Very nice!!


----------



## TXwrxWagon

fertigaudio said:


> ... I personally feel that the Clinton administration, the outsourcing movement, and the internet has made many feel like Car audio is in shambles...


ok... I have been catching up on this thread & could not pass this by. How old are you? you end you posts with "Peace!" & identify that some how the Clinton administration is responsible for the demise of Brick-Mortar Car Audio?

I will not send this Holy thread into a political toilet swirl, but you Cupcake need to go back to your history books & do LOTTTTTTTS more READING... its fundamental ya know?!

The demise of CONSUMER ELECTRONICS came when Uncle Ronnie & the Geo. W Senior's Posse (aka KLAN), decided to let the 80's free for-all "run just a lil longer". The internet was just starting to blossom, catalog venues were at their peak, mail order in general was at its advertising high in 1989-1993. Look at old copies of CSR/CA&E or Autosound & Security, the 6th Avenue Car Stereo's & the CDW's were flourishing... 

Back to the history books for you Son... The demise of The Local Car Audio Shop is in the Brain of the owner.

Love the thread all!

Rob


----------



## minibox

kanadian-kaos said:


> I loved this 3-way set-up (had it bi-amped). 5.25in mid, 8in woofer and 1in tweeter. The crossovers looked sweet too compared to some of the "space age" ones you see nowadays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those were from the 90's. Out about the same time as the Soundstream Tarantula/Davinci.
> 
> I still use an old black/brushed RF 360.6 amplifier in my wife's 4runner (amp is still going strong after 12 years) Which reminds me... I think I have one of those old rare RF punch links in my basement storage.


Oh the memories.... I had these in my first sq install. I miss the the MB Quart of old.


----------



## PPI_GUY

PPI van...



Old Rockford Fosgate setup (very dark pic, sorry)...


----------



## tx2Th

nice thread! anyone remember the old school XTANT amps? I have a pair of 2200ix amps that I would love to install but they are just too big... beautiful amps though!


----------



## n_olympios

tx2Th said:


> anyone remember the old school XTANT amps?


I think my 404m is older than your 2200ix's. :surprised:










I also took pics of a couple cd's some might remember (sorry for the lousy pics, Carl Zeiss my ass in the Nokia 5800):























































And while we're at it, here's a non-car audio item which I share the same age with. It's currently driving my diy bookshelf speakers.


----------



## ReloadedSS

tx2Th said:


> nice thread! anyone remember the old school XTANT amps? I have a pair of 2200ix amps that I would love to install but they are just too big... beautiful amps though!


Love those series of amps, but yes, just too large. I still regret selling mine.


----------



## tx2Th

haha yes that 404m might be older by a year or so, same generation of amps though -- then they sold out and went to crap! 

contemplating on what to do with them, they will be cool enough to just hang on the wall somewhere but i feel like someone should be out there enjoying them in their car


----------



## bigdwiz

I think this thread is proof diyma needs an "old school" forum...GREAT STUFF!!


----------



## audiogodz1

Looks like we recently missed a chance for (4) original savard 12's savard competition subwoofer box 4 12


----------



## mosconiac

n_olympios: any chance you would upload those test cd's??!!??!


----------



## n_olympios

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## normalicy

Yeah, much interest in those CDs. Never got any of them. I do have the entire Boston Bass collection to offer in return


----------



## erikv79

I posted pics of my old school Opti 50c but it didnt post. Not sure why. Ill post some of my complete collection in a couple of days.
Bnib: Opti 50c,PPI 100.2
Very clean: Opti 2200,2500,50,100,Zapco,PPI 200,Autotek,44,7100


----------



## sunbrn

mosconiac said:


> n_olympios: any chance you would upload those test cd's??!!??!


That reminds me, I have an old Carver test CD somewhere...


----------



## Sunny1

nice stuff you got there


----------



## rmenergy

audiogodz1 said:


> Looks like we recently missed a chance for (4) original savard 12's savard competition subwoofer box 4 12



I missed a pair of High-Q 10's locally on craigslist about 6 months ago. Emailed the lady that had them. That evening went out to dinner & got food poisoning from some oysters on the half shell. Wound up @ the doc for a while and she thought I flaked. Still bummed.


----------



## erikv79




----------



## audiogodz1

MTX Terminator Truck Boxes. 

I think everyone on the block had a pair.  At least at some point.

Saw them on ebay a second ago. If shipping wasn't horrendous I'd buy them.


----------



## SUX 2BU

I found a pair of old MTX Terminator 8" subs for sale at a great price. I do want to buy them and will kick myself if I don't.....


----------



## stills

my 1st subs were terminator 8's too.
run off a little orion gt.

i always wanted to try the blue thunders.
living in the country, we had a pretty limited variety of car audio.

all gold letter cone kickers for years. 
one of my neighbors had 4-15'' cardiacs in a toyota w/ a blowthru. 2 jbl 8's & jbl seperates. an isis and something else big from hifonics in it,
another had some blaupunkt 15's in a reg cab. s-10. he was pretty loud.


----------



## MACS

Still have my pairs of 12" Terminator and 1st series(late 1980's) 12" Blue Thunder  also have some more 2nd series BT's that are not pictured. Great subs back in their day.


----------



## The Baron Groog

Would you count these as old school?

Still have lots of Lanzar Opti!


----------



## SUX 2BU

Yep, just like those 12" Terminators pictured are the 8" pair that I found. I've always liked the old gold-letter Kicker subs. I'd like to find a pair of those too. 

Also found a Pioneer IMPP 8" sub, probably from the early 90's as that is when I remember them from when they came out and replaced the previous series subs which looked the same but didn't have the "IMPP" on the cone.


----------



## cutra

SUX 2BU said:


> Yep, just like those 12" Terminators pictured are the 8" pair that I found. I've always liked the old gold-letter Kicker subs. I'd like to find a pair of those too.
> 
> Also found a Pioneer IMPP 8" sub, probably from the early 90's as that is when I remember them from when they came out and replaced the previous series subs which looked the same but didn't have the "IMPP" on the cone.


I have 4 kickers I'll sell them to you for the right price. 
Interested???


----------



## SUX 2BU

Hmmmmm, give some deets. Size, model (C or F), condition, price.


----------



## OnTheEllipse

RomanDad said:


> Just to set the record straight.... The photo above of the dash taken apart isn't my car.... Its my friend Raymond's (Hi Raymond if youre reading this). But yes... I have stuck my head back there.... Its just not my photo.
> 
> Lets see.... The quality of the build (fit and finish) was dependent on the car, and who put it together.... Having said that, being that they are hand built, they dont have the precision of a modern robot welded car that most people are accustomed too.... Panels line up- well enough... The paint cracks in predictable stress points along the chassis. The Body is aluminum, with LEAD as filler and each panel was hammered out by hand so the panels have a waviness to them as you look down the side that you dont see in mass produced cars.... Most people would think "Geee... He's got a door ding..." Nope.... Thats how it came from the factory. But all that "imperfection" is what having a hand built car is all about. Its character... I believe Leno refers to it as "Patina", and I thoroughly agree.
> 
> As far as little things falling apart, thats not my experience at all... Theres just not a lot of things to fall apart in them. Its a fairly simple, straight forward car... The Magneti Marelli ignitions are PURE crap. But they do the electronics for just about ALL Italian cars.... So thats a wash.
> 
> The engines are BY FAR the most reliable of any exotic. I've owned my car about four years now and have spent a total of less than $3000 on necessary maintenance (i.e. repairs on things that break, oil, etc). A similar aged Ferrari (the flat 12s) would have had to have the belts serviced AT LEAST once and probably twice in that time (that is a full engine out procedure- Figure 10 grand at least). For comparison, Ive spent more on my Mercedes Benz S class.... THIS YEAR.
> 
> Clutch life is totally dependent on how its driven. Ive owned manual cars since 1991... Some Ive owned that whole time. I've never replaced a clutch in any of them. The Countach is no exception.
> 
> As far as magazine writers who have "spent some time with the Countach," I think there is a discrepancy there. I've read a lot of column inches about the car, especially in recent years, and everybody has an opinion, but none of the people writing have in fact spent any significant time with the car that I'm aware of. They spend a few hours with it and write their column. I've actually HAD FACE TO FACE arguments with some of the writers I'm sure you're referring to.... They'll throw out the tired rehashed line (Fill in the blank- "You cant see whats behind you" or "The engines are terrible" or "the cockpit smells like gas" or whatever the line is that some dipshit wrote 25 years ago and every lemming with a typewriter has copied since) and shot them down point by point.
> 
> It ISNT a car one can jump in and enjoy. There is a SERIOUS LEARNING CURVE to it. I've driven LOTS of high performance cars and owned a few of the classics, and its unlike any other car out there.... I wasn't COMFORTABLE with the car until I owned it about a year. And even today four years later, each outing is an adventure... Driving it requires a whole different attitude.... You dont just hop in and go for a drive... It requires more of an investment.... Physical.... mental... And unfortunately, most people just arent interested in that when it comes to a car... They want easy and comfort... But EVERYTHING the Countach requires, is WORTH it to those who learn what its all about.


spending my morning going backwards through this thread, found this and had a lot of fun reading it. my dad has an '88 Countach he bought new and all you're saying rings true to me. We had that thing loaded with some old school touch screen Technics head unit, that in retrospect, seems way ahead of its time.....also Bostons throughout, JL 8W6's behind each seat and a big ass Zapco in the trunk.

I asked him if I could drive it to prom (at the request of my high school girlfriend). To his credit, he actually considered it overnight. Also to his credit, he said no. :laugh:


----------



## OnTheEllipse

home sick from work. just went through the entire thread. seriously.

great to see a bunch of stuff I forgot I owned at one point...mostly the lower-end stuff.

does anyone have any photos of what I think was Rockford's first head unit? I see RF's on eBay with rotary knobs. The one I had had rocker/toggle switches on either side for volume and track. F/R/S RCA outs. Switchable green/amber lighting. Some sort of extra turn on leads for accessories. Forget the model number. Loved that unit


----------



## ReloadedSS

OnTheEllipse said:


> home sick from work. just went through the entire thread. seriously.
> 
> great to see a bunch of stuff I forgot I owned at one point...mostly the lower-end stuff.
> 
> does anyone have any photos of what I think was Rockford's first head unit? I see RF's on eBay with rotary knobs. The one I had had rocker/toggle switches on either side for volume and track. F/R/S RCA outs. Switchable green/amber lighting. Some sort of extra turn on leads for accessories. Forget the model number. Loved that unit


Being at home sick has that unexpected upside. Although, yeah, it's not fun to be sick. 

I want to say RF's first head units were the black units with toggle switches, made by Delco?


----------



## OnTheEllipse

ReloadedSS said:


> Being at home sick has that unexpected upside. Although, yeah, it's not fun to be sick.
> 
> I want to say RF's first head units were the black units with toggle switches, made by Delco?


That's the one. "8140" popped up in my head...googled and found

Rockford RFX-8120 RFX-8130 RFX-8140 Faceplate Tested! - eBay (item 370075532865 end time Dec-24-10 18:31:27 PST)


----------



## ReloadedSS

OnTheEllipse said:


> That's the one. "8140" popped up in my head...googled and found
> 
> Rockford RFX-8120 RFX-8130 RFX-8140 Faceplate Tested! - eBay (item 370075532865 end time Dec-24-10 18:31:27 PST)


Bingo! That's the model line I was thinking of.

Seems like now the only head units they make are OEM specific.


----------



## audiogodz1

OnTheEllipse said:


> home sick from work.


You too? Me and the old lady both. UHG...... Going around.....


----------



## stills

1yr. old + like new gti's =











sad dad


----------



## n_olympios

Who/what stepped on those?!?


----------



## stills

my son. i had them hidden under my bed.


----------



## CraigMBA

n_olympios said:


> Who/what stepped on those?!?


His kid.


----------



## chad

stills said:


> 1yr. old + like new gti's =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sad dad


that was not an uncommon problem, the dust domes deteriorate after time. I got a NOS recone kit and the dome felt goofy, dry rotted like. When I fired it up to run some sweeps it fell apart. I just put dust domes on off of the VGC series and rocked on. not as pretty but works well. I can try to get pics up. The drive on the left certainly has dry rot on the dome if the paper is at all brittle..


----------



## n_olympios

mosconiac said:


> n_olympios: any chance you would upload those test cd's??!!??!


It's probably not a right move to put it here, but I'll ask anyway. I've ripped those and another bunch of test/demo disks (around 30, but I've got a total of >130) in .flac form, and am willing to upload the best ones somewhere for everyone to download. But I don't have a hosting service. Anyone willing to direct me to a (free of charge) solution?


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

*these are my oldscool amps at this moment...*


*3 pcs ORION 2250-SX
1 pc ORION GS-500
1 pc ORION GS-300
2 pcs ORION GS-100 
1 pc ORION XTR-100
1 pc ORION HCCA-425
1 pc ORION HCCA-150R
1 pc ORION 280-GX
1 pc USAMPS VLX-400
1 pc USAMPS US-250A
1 pc EARTHQUAKE PA-4300
1 pc PRECISION POWER 2350-DM
1 pc ROCKFORD FOSGATE POWER 1000 MOSFET
1 pc POWERAMPER XP.2400
1 pc BLADE GRENATE G5
1 pc LANZAR OPTIDRIVE-2500
1 pc LANZAR OPTIDRIVE-4150
1 pc LINEAR POWER 652
1 pc LINEAR POWER 952
2pcs DR.CRANKENSTEIN ZR-400
2 sets AMA SYSTEM 550 / MARANTZ SYSTEM 750 
(1 MATCH POWER SUPPLY + 2 MATCH AMPLIFIER each / set)
*





















*
Regards,
Chris (GASOLINE AUDIO STATION)
email : [email protected]*


----------



## stills

egad man! those are some stout amps.
MARANTZ even!



fwiw my gti's have lived a climate controlled life. lol i've prob. only got a few months use out of them. spider's still tight like a tiger.
paper's just no match for a one yr. old, hell i know i'm not. 

damn it hurt when i saw them, i was just considering letting one of them go too.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK_Z6DVP2dI


----------



## PPI_GUY

I would be scared of any amp named "grenade"! LOL!
Those Orion GS amps are fantastic pieces. They look alittle worn though?


----------



## bafukie

bro gasoline is like 'tristan20' from asia.. lol... nice to see u here bro.


----------



## bkjay

GASOLINEaudiostation said:


> *these are my oldscool amps at this moment...*
> 
> 
> *3 pcs ORION 2250-SX
> 1 pc ORION GS-500
> 1 pc ORION GS-300
> 2 pcs ORION GS-100
> 1 pc ORION XTR-100
> 1 pc ORION HCCA-425
> 1 pc ORION HCCA-150R
> 1 pc ORION 280-GX
> 1 pc USAMPS VLX-400
> 1 pc USAMPS US-250A
> 1 pc EARTHQUAKE PA-4300
> 1 pc PRECISION POWER 2350-DM
> 1 pc ROCKFORD FOSGATE POWER 1000 MOSFET
> 1 pc POWERAMPER XP.2400
> 1 pc BLADE GRENATE G5
> 1 pc LANZAR OPTIDRIVE-2500
> 1 pc LANZAR OPTIDRIVE-4150
> 1 pc LINEAR POWER 652
> 1 pc LINEAR POWER 952
> 2pcs DR.CRANKENSTEIN ZR-400
> 2 sets AMA SYSTEM 550 / MARANTZ SYSTEM 750
> (1 MATCH POWER SUPPLY + 2 MATCH AMPLIFIER each / set)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Regards,
> Chris (GASOLINE AUDIO STATION)
> email : [email protected]*


Is that a big ass passive xover in the upper right corner?


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

hi bro bafukie,how are you?

nice to see you too bro......




yes bro bkjay,that passive x-over was build in early 2000 by one of indonesia's sound quality master for used with focal utopia on midbass and focal tc-90 on tweeter bro...


----------



## KP

Too bad those Orion GS's aren't holding up.


----------



## audiogodz1

I see a McIntosh. 

You are hiding more old school.


----------



## normalicy

n_olympios said:


> It's probably not a right move to put it here, but I'll ask anyway. I've ripped those and another bunch of test/demo disks (around 30, but I've got a total of >130) in .flac form, and am willing to upload the best ones somewhere for everyone to download. But I don't have a hosting service. Anyone willing to direct me to a (free of charge) solution?


Megaupload is pretty good. If you just register with them & become a "member" with an unpaid account, you can upload up to 200gb total with a 2gb limit per file. Only so many people can download at a time, but I'm patient. Another option is to seed a torrent.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Anyone have anymore old school install pics to share? It's cold as crap here, need some flashback pics to look at. You won't be scored on quality here!


----------



## ogerdgonz

WOW, this thread is great. I wish I had known Coustic was considered cool, back in high school I had a couple that I never even hooked them up. I also now wonder if I can truly call my Alpine V12 amps and original surround sound processor (circa 1996) cool old school or just old.

Need to get some pictures of my Alpine stash.


----------



## n_olympios

normalicy said:


> Megaupload is pretty good. If you just register with them & become a "member" with an unpaid account, you can upload up to 200gb total with a 2gb limit per file. Only so many people can download at a time, but I'm patient. Another option is to seed a torrent.


Thanks, I was thinking of megaupload now that rapidshare is no longer a viable option due to the changes they've made. 



PPI_GUY said:


> Anyone have anymore old school install pics to share? It's cold as crap here, need some flashback pics to look at. You won't be scored on quality here!


I hope these will do for you. They're not that old compared to other stuff posted here, but at least they're no longer in production. 



















I've got more pics too.


----------



## jacampb2

I'll Play, I'll play!

Here are my babies. These are just the ones that I have already repaired. I have close to 40 PG amps in total, and I started getting a thing for SS tarantulas too and have been buying them when I can. Some of these are pretty rough, some are not so bad, there are only a few that I purchased and were not in need of some kind of service. 

The big ZPA amp is my custom built creation and is not yet done. It has been christened the ZPA 0.8, I will start a thread about it if you all want to see it...










Most of my PG stuff that is in working condition



















My biggest amps, I also have a Autotek mean machine MX3000.1 that is in my car. I have added to the trantulas as well. I have another monoblock and a 800/5










My HU's, I also have a eclipse 7200 MKII that I am running in my car.










Some O/S accessories.

Later,
Jason


----------



## n_olympios

Oh, a fellow CDD owner.


----------



## jacampb2

n_olympios said:


> Oh, a fellow CDD owner.


Yes Sir, and I love the thing. I had it installed for like 2 weeks and pulled it out and packed it up. I know it is silly, but I couldn't see actually daily using something that is this rare state side... If my carputer I am building works out as I hope, I will probably get rid of a bunch of the HU's, but I'll probably keep the Ural just because.

Later,
Jason


----------



## stills

found my old soundstream shirt in storage:


----------



## SUX 2BU

I had a beloved Rockford t-shirt I got around 1991 and was stolen from my car a few years later  It was white with pink lettering (hey it was the early 90's!) and it had the lettering to a Power 1000 fan shroud on the front. On the back it said, in the same kind of font that the RF logo was written in "World's Most Expensive T-shirt by Rockford Fosgate". Few people at my high school got what it meant lol

The front of the shirt looked just like this silkscreening:


----------



## erikv79

I will have to dig out some of my old stuff, Somewhere I have several Lanzar wall lights, a banner, and a plexi-glass box that had a Lanzar se10 inside to show off the small enclosure size. I have long since removed the speaker but somewhere I still have the plexi box. This was a Lanzar promotional item, but I have never seen another one.


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

audiogodz1 said:


> I see a McIntosh.
> 
> You are hiding more old school.




Bro audiogodz1,you've got great eyes bro,hehehe...


I'll post another pics of my oldscholl stuffs bro,just like mcintosh's head units,dac,speaker and amplifiers,also alpine juba's system like alpine 7620e,7618e,7909,7909L,7909J,3502 juba's amplifier,etc as soon as possible bro..


Regards,
Chris


----------



## smithee419

Just picked up another Soundstream Davinci this one is BNIB, now I have 2. Here's some pictures of part of my collection.


----------



## edman79

smithee419 said:


> Just picked up another Soundstream Davinci this one is BNIB, now I have 2. Here's some pictures of part of my collection.


 You are one lucky SOB.

Eddie Ed


----------



## cutra

smithee419 said:


> Just picked up another Soundstream Davinci this one is BNIB, now I have 2. Here's some pictures of part of my collection.


The Zapco 500's are my favourite. They are really Z300's just different badging.


----------



## starboy869

jacampb2 said:


>


that looks like my living room floor. (i wish) Well almost. I have the same foam mats. Nice collection


----------



## TrickyRicky

jacampb2 said:


> I'll Play, I'll play!
> 
> Here are my babies. These are just the ones that I have already repaired. I have close to 40 PG amps in total, and I started getting a thing for SS tarantulas too and have been buying them when I can. Some of these are pretty rough, some are not so bad, there are only a few that I purchased and were not in need of some kind of service.
> 
> Later,
> Jason



I see you take care of your babies, lol (you have patted floor, just incase you drop one).


----------



## smithee419

Gonna start weeding out some of my Zapco Studio's-500, 300x, 204. My M3 needs new tires before the car comes out of the garage next spring.


----------



## naujokas

alpine 3545 in my car - only in Lithuania


----------



## haakono

I finally found a twin brother for my Soundstream SPL160, got it delivered today. Best thing is that its unused, and looks like it too


----------



## naujokas

what is this - I do not know, I found in the car somewhere


----------



## naujokas

infinity emmit:









my Alpine HU:


----------



## naujokas

audison lr435:


----------



## naujokas

my former:


----------



## naujokas

these are now prepared to board a car - without a clear these boxes 

old old SEAS (with Alnico):


----------



## PimpMySound

Weconic was an entry level brand from Germany. They had no products, that are worth to mention.


----------



## naujokas

I have found yet:
Audison LXR2:


----------



## naujokas

more:


----------



## naujokas

and yet:


----------



## naujokas

I like OS stuff.


----------



## HiFonics addict

My Collection of HiFonics.










My Altec Lansing ALC20.









My Alpine Colletion. ( incoming: 3681,5957S and 3402 )



























Subwoofers. There is more then one of each, yes.




























Some amp pictures.


----------



## HiFonics addict

more pictures.


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ Great collection. It's that series of Hifonics amps like the Collossus you show that I remember best from the 'old days' in the car audio mags. There was a blue Ophelia on Ebay awhile back I think. I believe it had more RCA connections than that ALC-20!


----------



## HiFonics addict

Hi.

Series VII and VIII are the HiFonics amp's i like.

This year it has been 3 or 4 HiFonics Ophelia on ebay ( even a NIB ) and i want one, but not all listing on ebay are willing to ship to my part of the world.
So i have to wait and see.

PS. the ALC20 does the most of what you should need, even shift the phase on each of the speakers, but it is NOT a HiFonics, so ......, but yet a very awsome unit.

Found a picture in this thread: NOT!! my picture or ophelia.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

Nice HF collection, prolly the most I have seen in one place in
a long time. Some VERY nice pieces on Ebay now that I was looking
at just yesterday, then oddly enough you post this.... You should
really check out what this seller has listed 2010*planb
Some of the best 'BRAND NEW' stuff I've seen in a good little bit.

cheers and happy holidays. Thanks for sharing...........


----------



## HiFonics addict

Shipping: Not Available to Norway.

Do i envy you boy's that live over there, YES.


----------



## cutra

HiFonics addict said:


> Hi.
> 
> Series VII and VIII are the HiFonics amp's i like.
> 
> This year it has been 3 or 4 HiFonics Ophelia on ebay ( even a NIB ) and i want one, but not all listing on ebay are willing to ship to my part of the world.
> So i have to wait and see.
> 
> PS. the ALC20 does the most of what you should need, even shift the phase on each of the speakers, but it is NOT a HiFonics, so ......, but yet a very awsome unit.
> 
> Found a picture in this thread: NOT!! my picture or ophelia.


Ophelia is on the top of my list yet no cash right now! ARg,,,


----------



## smithee419

Holy Hifonics batman! Now that is a collection, those are Hifonics series I loved. Had a couple of those back in the day. Oh the memories!!!


----------



## FLYONWALL9

HiFonics addict said:


> Shipping: Not Available to Norway.
> 
> Do i envy you boy's that live over there, YES.


Well, my suggestion is to stick around here a bit. Make a few
friends and who knows you may make a good enough friend to
be a proxy. Pay them for the item plus shipping to them then
turn around once they get it and ship it to you. SOME, guys
here are good enough to do such a thing. BUT, your giong to
need to stay around a bit and make those friends.....

Just a suggestion.


----------



## HiFonics addict

Are buliding up that kind of friendship already, but not all of the stuff do survive a tripp in the postalservice halvfway around the world, like speakers and other fragile stuff.

You guy's in the USA do have a mutch bigger marked to buy from, not that many old school item's in my part of the world, but some do surface now and then.

Do love a roadtripp, the fun of hunting down stuff i never had the time or money to get/try back in the 90's.

Love the feel of the 90's.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

HiFonics addict said:


> Are buliding up that kind of friendship already,
> Love the feel of the 90's.


NAAAAH, I wasn't talking about me... I'M A ******* ask anyone
on the board... Seriously though, I've done this for people that
I know and often with my old military buds throughout the world.
I used to do this for rare car parts and was burned by the guy
getting the item, saying he never got it. But, I had his signature
when he signed for it. You do have to box items up so they will 
make it through a BOMB! This also drives up cost of shipping


----------



## HiFonics addict

1:I have made deals with a guy in arizona, and thats who do " proxy " for me.
So you are not the person i where talking about.

2: You may box for any bomb or war, it dosn't help at all when the coustm's dont do the same after cheking the content of the box. Belive me i have seen what it results in.

3: When you trust somebody and get burned like that isnt funny at all. Makes so mutch harder for the ones that really do what they say and pay up for what the ordered.


----------



## The Baron Groog

HiFonics addict said:


> Shipping: Not Available to Norway.
> 
> Do i envy you boy's that live over there, YES.


Be patient and make some friends-I've just bought a couple of Celestion 15" off ebay UK for an American user-the seller wouldn't ship/sell to him so he's paypaling me the cash and I'm checking them and shipping them for him. No biggy for me but a big treat for the buyer!


----------



## bigdwiz

Funny, b/c back in the day, I wouldn't have been caught dead with a "Series 1" amp! I thought it was a cool addition to my collection, but have not had a chance to bench test it yet. As you can see by the guts, it looks REAL clean, except for some rusting on the tabs. I couldn't even find an owner's manual contacting Rockford directly, so if anyone has one to share I would greatly appreciate it (don't need it for any reason than wanting a manual for each of my toys...)


----------



## FLYONWALL9

That is a pretty rare treat these days to have found one of those in
that kind of shape. MOST of the time buyers for those back then weren't
the type to take care of such a thing. Looks like you got a good one....
Nice find


----------



## dales

awesome awesome awesome. brings back a whole lots of memories. i last competed in 2001. its been that long since i really had any interest in the game.


----------



## bigdwiz

The Phoenix Gold MS and MPS series were always high on my wish list back in the early 90's. I was finally able to get my hands on a few. Here's the MPS-2240, PG's "cheater" for the low wattage classes. It is rated at 24x2 into 4ohms and stable to 1/2 ohm.


----------



## bigdwiz

Rare Sony 6-channel XM series (made in Japan), the XM-C2000.

Very underrated at 30x6 into 4 ohms. I bought one from my buddy back in the 90's and got the other two recently. All have been bench tested and work 100%. The one in the front is near MINT, the other two are 7-8 out of 10.


*The light makes one look different, but they are all the same color*


----------



## FLYONWALL9

MAN, those are great amps! I sold tons of them back in the day. I 
forgot all about when I was making my wish list for my current build.
Great find, those look to be in outstanding shape. Did they happen
to have the packing also or did you buy them loose? Mind my asking
how much they are going for these days?


----------



## bigdwiz

FLYONWALL9 said:


> MAN, those are great amps! I sold tons of them back in the day. I
> forgot all about when I was making my wish list for my current build.
> Great find, those look to be in outstanding shape. Did they happen
> to have the packing also or did you buy them loose? Mind my asking
> how much they are going for these days?


Yeah, I recall my buddy getting a system put in his Corolla GTS and he told me the salesman and installer talked him into a Sony 6 channel amp. I cringed when he told me this as I was expecting Rockford, Orion or PPI. Well, needless to say, I was completely BLOWN away with this little Sony amp. He was running separates in the front and rear, and (2) 10's in a bandpass plexi enclosure and it was as loud as I could stand it and CLEAN! How can this little amp put out so much power?

I bought all of these loose, no original box or packing and I'm missing one set of molex plugs but am currently working on resolving this. It is amazing how many plugs are shared between the computer and electronics industry!

Now that I have three of these, I don't feel bad telling you how much I got them for (don't shoot me). I paid $25 for one (MINT condition) and $5 for the other (plus around $10 shipping each)! The $5 one is missing the speaker out plugs. People obviously didn't know what they had! I think I gave my buddy $150 back in the day, but I also got a HU and some other stuff from him.

I would like to see one listed on eBay and find out what they are really worth. There have to be more people out there like us who appreciate these older Sony amps...


----------



## FLYONWALL9

THAT is an UNREAL DEAL! Anyone on this thread will tell you how great you did. Then again, I'm sure you don't need anyone to tell you this. I'm helping a friend put together a vintage system like when these amps were made and like with mine I forgot all about them for his as well. Instead we are using vintage Alpine amps, 2 3522s, a 3548, and 3527s. However, unlike your Sony gear people realize the value of the Alpine. I haven't seen one of those Sony amps on ebay in years. I did however, get offered a few ES amps not too long ago for a really good price. 

Now you have another pair of eyes watching those amps.....


----------



## bigdwiz

FLYONWALL9 said:


> THAT is an UNREAL DEAL! Anyone on this thread will tell you how great you did. Then again, I'm sure you don't need anyone to tell you this. I'm helping a friend put together a vintage system like when these amps were made and like with mine I forgot all about them for his as well. Instead we are using vintage Alpine amps, 2 3522s, a 3548, and 3527s. However, unlike your Sony gear people realize the value of the Alpine. I haven't seen one of those Sony amps on ebay in years. I did however, get offered a few ES amps not too long ago for a really good price.
> 
> Now you have another pair of eyes watching those amps.....


Thanks man! Yeah, those o/s Alpine's are REAL nice also. I have a 3555 and it is a BEAST and a much smaller but still impressive 3526 (20x4). I like those Sony ES amps as well, but don't have any. They were built to last forever!

I'm going to use one of those XM-C2000's in a modest system in my truck. I'd like to see pics of your friends system when you guys get it together. O/S, vintage and stealth installs are my favorites.


----------



## bigdwiz

Here are a couple of my rare O/S Hafler amps. The MSE44tn is rated at 22x4 and the MSE88tn is rated at 22x4. Both amps are in MINT condition with boxes and manuals. I bought the 88 new and don't recall it coming with a birthsheet. Anyone out there with o/s Hafler amps, do you remember them coming with birthsheets?


*MSE44tn:*












*MSE88tn:*


----------



## lostthumb

I was digging through some pictures and thought I would contribute. Please excuse the mess.


----------



## imjustjason

Picture from before my last sale.


----------



## dales

^^^^^^^^^^^wow. i assume all of those were sold?^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## imjustjason

Sold some. Bought some more. Always have too many.


----------



## icu812

that is a nice collection of Orion gear you got (two thumbs up)
the long one looks like my 150R (Concept rebadge)somewhat which one is it ?
150/425/275 ?


----------



## Jaredturp

There are too many pretty things in this thread


----------



## imjustjason

icu812 said:


> that is a nice collection of Orion gear you got (two thumbs up)
> the long one looks like my 150R (Concept rebadge)somewhat which one is it ?
> 150/425/275 ?


425. Middle one in this pic. Yours is the bottom one.


----------



## bigdwiz

Not only is the amp collection impressive, but the ability to place them in such a nice geometric layout! I know this must have taken an hour or more to do...O/S Orion rocks! I also see some PG gear near the top right. Nice collection!


----------



## PPI_GUY

^^^Hey, I see a Orion 620GT in that group I recognize! 
I really need to get my hands on a 275r to try. Would probably need to upgrade my electrical though.


----------



## Shinju

All this old school audio and yet not ONE photo of any HART Professional Gear!

I could post what I had but it would take day's, most of it can be viewed over at CA.com if you care to venture over to the kiddy pool!


----------



## Shinju

Here I'll post up a couple of random Shinju stuffs.

I still have these Hot Shot Subs and Amp too!










My Cyclone, Soon its twin will be in my hands!










HART Professional Onyx 10"










Clarion CAL 1000 (still have this NIB! make me an offer!)


----------



## ride2wheels

You guys have some great collections.


----------



## bigdwiz

To help keep this thread TTT, I'll post some which I've already posted over at the kiddie pool (CA.com - stole that one from Shinju :laugh


----------



## audiogodz1

PPI_GUY said:


> Anyone have anymore old school install pics to share? It's cold as crap here, need some flashback pics to look at. You won't be scored on quality here!


Added a few more to the FTLOTG gallery before I capped it at 10k.

http://picasaweb.google.com/audiopics


----------



## bigdwiz

I wanted to wait and get some new pics before posting again, but I forgot I took this one a few weeks ago. Call it the "history of the Punch 150". No, I don't have the non-HD version, but this is a great demo showing the difference between the late 80's Punch 150, versus a 1992 Punch 150HD and a 2005 Punch 150 "25 to Life".

Very interesting that the first Gen 150 and 150HD required a 25A fuse, while the 150 "25 to Life" uses (3) 40A fuses!


----------



## FLYONWALL9

I have *ALWAYS* wanted a Cyclone. I built systems to have one of
them installed but never got to put my hands on one. When your ready
to part with one KEEP MY NAME!


----------



## Shinju

Found this lil ugly duckling (I kinda like it) at goodwill today for cheap and its in amazing condition, even though its missing 1 ground term screw (has 2 grounds) it fired right up no problems seems to do more then what its rated for.

tri mode capable too!

50x2 4ohm stereo
100x2 2ohm stereo
180x1 4ohm bridged

I have always liked Profile some of the best budget amps out there sad they are no more!

Profile California JAM J200.2


----------



## PPI_GUY

Shinju, here's a Profile amp for you. Kinda wish I hadn't sold it.


----------



## rmenergy

haakono said:


> I finally found a twin brother for my Soundstream SPL160, got it delivered today. Best thing is that its unused, and looks like it too


VERY JEALOUS!!!!!


----------



## normalicy

PPI_GUY said:


> Shinju, here's a Profile amp for you. Kinda wish I hadn't sold it.


That was my first monster amp. Previous to that, I never had an amp rated over 300 watts (I know, it didn't actually do 1200 watts, but still...). Don't know why I sold it, it was mint.


----------



## Shinju

Yep I had a few of those, Pretty bulletproof too.

This was my first set of Profile amps here, Not my photo.

I think the 2 I had was 250 + 250. It was about 19" long and was heady as hell!

Ran 2 Cerwin Vega 15" per amp it was crazy!


----------



## Mirage_Man

MACS said:


> Still have my pairs of 12" Terminator and 1st series(late 1980's) 12" Blue Thunder  also have some more 2nd series BT's that are not pictured. Great subs back in their day.


WOW! My very first ever subs were a pair of those MTX Terminators. I built a box to go in my '82 Cutlass Supreme. I had no idea what I was doing and just cut some random PVC to a random length for a port :laugh:. Memories .


----------



## bigdwiz

I had some of those first Gen MTX Blue Thunders, but mine were the 10's (BTW 1044). Do you recall those speakers having a 10yr warranty? I had mine replaced 3 times over 10 years and the last time I called MTX (1999) to have them replaced they said "we aren't aware of any of our speakers having 10yr warranties..." I still have the last set they replaced in 1999 (bought first set in 1990).


----------



## Mirage_Man

bigdwiz said:


> I had some of those first Gen MTX Blue Thunders, but mine were the 10's (BTW 1044). Do you recall those speakers having a 10yr warranty? I had mine replaced 3 times over 10 years and the last time I called MTX (1999) to have them replaced they said "we aren't aware of any of our speakers having 10yr warranties..." I still have the last set they replaced in 1999 (bought first set in 1990).


I don't know about warranties but I do remember the surrounds rotting off on mine. I remember powering them with a "Targa" amp that I bought at the same store. I ended up smoking that trying to bridge it. :laugh:


----------



## MACS

I bought BTW 1244's new back in 1989 or so. I do not remember them having any special warranty. I no longer have the paper work, just have the subs and boxes. I can't say I ever blew any of the BT's or Terminators, but I was only running about 250 watts to my subs back then. I have used sets of BT and some new ones. Mine all still play perfect.

The surrounds on the Blue Thunder subs are rubber and the Terminators are foam. Not sure why MTX used different surrounds on the them, but the BT surrounds last just about forever. The Terminators foam will dry rot over time if exposed. My new in box pair of Terminators still have good foam.


----------



## NRA4ever

I need to post my old stuff.I have about 500 LPs I have a turntable , Halfler power amp. 2 PG ZR475 amps A PG 215 ix EQ. I had several old MTX amps but my son decided they looked better in his truck . I had a 2300 ,2160 & 2 /280s. Good old amps for the late 90s. I may have more I'd just have to look. I use the Hafler amp to drive my home sub. Mono it is about 400 watts at 4 ohms. Bad ass amps in their day. I ran 2 mono for my home stereo. It was loud & clean for the price. My friends had amps that cost 3 times as much that couldn't hang with my old Haflers


----------



## erikv79

Finally got around to looking thru my old stuff and found one of my Lanzar lights, Still have one more to find. And I know somewhere I have a plexi display box that came with an SE10 inside.


----------



## Mirage_Man

Not much of a collection yet but here's a couple recently acquired PPI goodies.

An A600.2

   

And an A404.2


----------



## stills

monster Eclipse EA-1412!!



















mosfet city!!!


----------



## mmiller

awesome stuff guys!


----------



## Tnutt19

Mirage_Man said:


> Not much of a collection yet but here's a couple recently acquired PPI goodies.
> 
> An A600.2
> 
> 
> 
> And an A404.2


I have a ppi art a1200.2 in excellent condition for sale if you want to expand your collection right now. For the right price I would throw in an A600.2 and A404.2, Im changing up my amps to audison vrx's thats the only reason im even thinking of selling the arts.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Some of this stuff counts.
This picture is from 2000 when I first installed my Alpine amp in my Blazer. (still running the Alpine, PPI is in the closet, subs long gone)

Orion amp before the Alpine

Stroker 18 in the back of the Blazer

My first attempt at kickpanels Cerwin-Vega 46P 4x6 plate speakers on a board

Diamond Audio 6.5s in the doors (still running the Diamonds)


----------



## The Baron Groog

^ still miss my stroker


----------



## Pad

My trunk:










Stereo amp: a/d/s PQ20.2 
Sub amp: Kicker 160SS
Sub: PPI PC12


----------



## jbreddawg

Heres one I've been saving for a very long time . Hoping to find another to use with it. Pure amplified goodness with no processing 
















Yep !! That says 4 !!


----------



## fatman406

^^^^^^I have some of those too! had em for the longest time, but will soon find a home in my wagovan!


----------



## jbreddawg

Nice !!!!


----------



## SHOToonz

i dunno...is an Earthquake DB12 considered old school yet? if so, i'll get some pics in about a week.


----------



## fatman406

SHOToonz said:


> i dunno...is an Earthquake DB12 considered old school yet? if so, i'll get some pics in about a week.


IDK about that one, i think u can still get those, i may be wrong, but IMO anything oldshool for me is anything made before the year 2000


----------



## OldScoolCA

Starting with my favorites... the Pioneer DEX-M88...










The Pioneer KEX-M900...


----------



## DAT

Thanks for the Pioneer memories....


----------



## OldScoolCA

My Alpine TDA-7554 bought new in 1995...


















The amp that powered my system for 14 years straight, the MRV-F401...










The MRD-M301 and RUX-4280 controller...


----------



## OldScoolCA

The Sony CDX-U8000...










Picks of the collection...


----------



## tr0y_audi0

stills said:


> monster Eclipse EA-1412!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mosfet city!!!


I have one at the shop that works!
I was like on snap for real.. Wonder how long it was in that box lol
The Monitor 1 stuff I got from Dave Edwords when he worked at AmpMan Audio along with some Adire Koda6.1 components


----------



## Brian Steele

Pioneer GM-H120 amplifier, 17 years old.

Sweet front stage amp when run bridged - 90Wx2 into 4 ohms.

BTW - how many of you can claim to have received a car audio amplifier as a wedding gift? .


----------



## starboy869

Needs no intro













































*Also does anyone know what Cap this is and the size?*


----------



## normalicy

I still have a couple of those TEX-T70's. They were hard to get even back in '95. Always dreamed of getting a DEX-M88 when I was in high school. But I couldn't afford one till there were were already better options.


----------



## jbreddawg

Heres one I bet you wont see too often.


----------



## fast306stang

Good stuff!

Here's my contribution, although the Soundstream definitely isn't old school...the others, well, close enough  I've also got a purple Audio Gods 2ch in the truck that sounds killer...

US Acoustics USX-2050 and USX-2150









Sony XM 504X was BNIB until a few days ago









The rest of the family: US Amps AXTU300C tuber, US Audio US-2150V tuber, Soundstream Sapphire SP4.500, Planet Audio HVT-2100 tuber, and my Diamond Audio d7152


----------



## leepersc

Until recently it never dawned on me that all of my Audiocontrol equipment is now 'Old School'. Also, here are a couple of Alpine goodies. ****, getting old sucks ass!


----------



## jbreddawg

If you can remember when most of this stuff was new YOUR old school too :laugh:
I know I am


----------



## leepersc

jbreddawg said:


> If you can remember when most of this stuff was new YOUR old school too :laugh:
> I know I am


Unfortunately, you speak the truth!


----------



## normalicy

> Heres one I bet you wont see too often.


In fact, I was supposed to be an owner of one of those. Ebay auction gone bad.


----------



## bigdwiz

normalicy said:


> In fact, I was supposed to be an owner of one of those. Ebay auction gone bad.


If you are referring to the Soundstream P205, check eBay as there is one currently listed for $175 obo...


---


----------



## jbreddawg

bigdwiz said:


> If you are referring to the Soundstream P205, check eBay as there is one currently listed for $175 obo...
> 
> 
> ---


Thats mine up there. Make me an offer


----------



## Car_Audionut

Here's a great combo. My Sony CDX-C90 with the Digital Pre-Amp XDP-4000X. Higher end of the Sony ES line.


----------



## BigBadBakken

Car_Audionut said:


> Here's a great combo. My Sony CDX-C90 with the Digital Pre-Amp XDP-4000X. Higher end of the Sony ES line.


Are you currently using this setup? How is it? I've always been curious about this combo.

Good stuff!


----------



## Car_Audionut

BigBadBakken said:


> Are you currently using this setup? How is it? I've always been curious about this combo.
> 
> Good stuff!


The CDX-C90 has dual Burr Brown DACs which sound good on it's own, but the magic happens when you have the Digital Preamp.

The processor has 4 dual channel Burr Brown DACs (that it uses for it's 4-way crossover output), it's also an eq, does time alignment.

I think it sounds better with the processor. Better bass control and a little cleaner on the highs.

I would imagine that the audio circuit in the processor be better since it does not have the size constraint of the head unit fitting in a DIN slot. So in theory you could have a more discrete circuit with less op-amps (chips), better power supply, bigger transistors, bigger caps, better control of voltages / current, etc... The head unit also has to make space inside for the CD drive, the radio section, motorized display, controls, etc... Just a theory, but something that I've noticed whenever I've used external DACs in the past.

Hope this makes sense.

I'll try to put this to use soon. I'm going to use 4 dedicated amp sections, one each for my tweeters, mids, mid-bass and subs.


----------



## normalicy

jbreddawg said:


> Thats mine up there. Make me an offer


Would love to, but I'm way broke now.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Anyone interested in any? I got about two more not pictured. Also a LP fan shroud.


----------



## matthewo

i wish i had cool old school stuff, so i had to look at my older pictures here is one i found of a system i pulled out of one of my cars before i sold the car. not the oldest stuff but a few ok things like the us amps 200 and the parts express non branded kove armageddon 12s. the speakers are mb quarts.










here is a nice O/S xtant amp before the takeover









this amp put out some nice power for back then









this clarion deck really had killer sq with the dual 24 bit da converters









the trunk in my old bmw, i really loved the kove 15 u2, it was a beast
and the zapco reference 750 was great too.


----------



## TerryTee

damn i spend 3 hours+ finished this thread.....this thread just awesome!~


----------



## TerryTee

*Soundstream P205 Limited*









*Soundstream DaVinci*


----------



## dales

keep this rollin!!!!


----------



## DAT

*FOUND THIS TODAY FOR A STEAL:*


----------



## SoundJunkie

I am starting to sell some of these now, Soooo before they are gone:

Amplifiers:

Lunar L2200...great SQ and a monster for clean power output..rare white.
View attachment 23377
View attachment 23384

Phoenix Gold MS 275...I have two both Rev G. boards both white.
View attachment 23383
View attachment 23386

Phoenix Gold MS 2125...(keeping this one).
View attachment 23380
View attachment 23385

Planet Audio HVT-754...built by ZED tube hybrid..I have two..both white.(keeping these)
PICS LATER
Helix HXA 500 MK II...in the classifieds now.
View attachment 23378

McIntosh MC 427....sadly...just sold a few weeks ago bought new in 1994
View attachment 23379

Subs:

JL Audio 10W6 (Dual 6ohm coils) bought new in 1996

Image Dynamics IDQ 10 V1 D2's (pair) bought new in 2001/2
(keeping these)

Image Dynamics IDMAX 12 D4 V1

Processing:

Audio Control EQL...bought new in 2000
View attachment 23381

Audio Control 3XS..both white and gray covers
View attachment 23382


----------



## truckerfte

some stuff i have...mtx blue thunder drivers, 6.5, 5.25component set, 4in,all bnib and not pictured, triple 10 box in mint shape. its in my car, just want to go out in 10 degree cold to take pic


----------



## fertigaudio

matthewo said:


> i wish i had cool old school stuff, so i had to look at my older pictures here is one i found of a system i pulled out of one of my cars before i sold the car. not the oldest stuff but a few ok things like the us amps 200 and the parts express non branded kove armageddon 12s. the speakers are mb quarts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a nice O/S xtant amp before the takeover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this amp put out some nice power for back then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this clarion deck really had killer sq with the dual 24 bit da converters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the trunk in my old bmw, i really loved the kove 15 u2, it was a beast
> and the zapco reference 750 was great too.


KOve was awesome 10 years ago, too bad the guy that owned and operated it shot himself in the foot by spreading lies on the internet and horrible management of the business.


----------



## HCCA

I've been through this thread, but if it's posted, I missed it. Does ANYONE have pics of a Yamaha YCT-925 tape deck, that had changer controls? I had one back in '90. I got ripped off, and by the time I got reimbursed by my insurance, they were no longer on the market.


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS

HCCA said:


> I've been through this thread, but if it's posted, I missed it. Does ANYONE have pics of a Yamaha YCT-925 tape deck, that had changer controls? I had one back in '90. I got ripped off, and by the time I got reimbursed by my insurance, they were no longer on the market.


Doesn't that just make you feel terrible!? I had a Nak 45z, PPI PAR-245, a/d/s P840.2 and 2 IDQ 15's stolen from me. Slowly but surely I'm piecing it back together...found the 840.2 here actually!


----------



## sasa097

this thread is droolness, cant believe i didn't find this earlier


----------



## TerryTee

Crossfire CFA1000D


----------



## OldScoolCA

This guy has a HUGE Old school collection. Check out the rest of his site, he has a bunch of old Pioneer and McIntosh info up there...

Pictures

1987


----------



## DAT

OldScoolCA said:


> This guy has a HUGE Old school collection. Check out the rest of his site, he has a bunch of old Pioneer and McIntosh info up there...
> 
> Pictures
> 
> 1987


 
Opening this website may put your security at risk
Trend Micro has not yet evaluated this website

The website you wanted to see might transmit malicious software to your computer, or has done that before to someone else. It may also show signs of involvement in online scams or fraud.

Because you have set your Protection Against Web Threats to "High," all websites not yet checked by Trend Micro have been blocked for your protection.
Address: 1987
Rating: Dangerous


not sure that is what my virus/spam ware says.. usually correct, since it caught the one last year on caraudio forums...


----------



## n_olympios

No problem here, opening that link (actually all of them in that url).


----------



## jbreddawg

TerryTee said:


> Crossfire CFA1000D


Ive run some crossfires in the past. They were pretty surprising amps !!!


----------



## dratunes

Does anybody have some Zed goodness of the Rodek sort??? Im still looking searching.....


----------



## shawnk

TerryTee said:


> Crossfire CFA1000D


Nice! Very nice! 

I still want to get my hands on a 30HC and 60HC.


----------



## cutra

dratunes said:


> Does anybody have some Zed goodness of the Rodek sort??? Im still looking searching.....


The Rodek's are pretty hard to come by. 
I know a pawn shop that had quite a few last year yet they were asking stupid money for then.

Here's a few I have that Zed also made.
Not Rodek but just as good.
Enjoy.



































The series VIII I sold last year. I'm missing them!









I have some more Hifonics VII yet I have not taken any pictures of them yet...
I hope that helps you out in your request for some Zed goodness...
Oh you wanted some Rodek...
I had a couple back a few years yet sold them.
This one is not mine yet enjoy..


----------



## shawnk

^^

WOW! Nice! Those Crunch 50SHC's are dead sexy!


----------



## XC-C30

This is part of what I have lying around for the saab

McIntosh MC427








McIntosh MC420m









No pics of the Clarion HX-D2 Headunit, clarion APA2100, APA4400 and APA4300HX amps yet

Should be taking pics of the audiocontrol stuff too some day, so I can post that too.


----------



## TerryTee

This consider OS?


----------



## n_olympios

I see your two DSV-1's and raise them to a lit up one and a video.


----------



## finbar

SVOEO said:


> Love the old SS stuff. Who's got some Carver to show?


Carver M-4060 , an old CL score.


----------



## oddiofile

I got some pictures to add:









By jontheaudiophile at 2011-01-14








By jontheaudiophile at 2011-01-14








By jontheaudiophile at 2011-01-14


----------



## Mirage_Man

^^^ wow!! ^^^

Nice!


----------



## SUX 2BU

Man, that US Amps monster personifies "surfboard amp"! What is the power specs on that? Makes a Collossus look small.


----------



## oddiofile

SUX 2BU said:


> Man, that US Amps monster personifies "surfboard amp"! What is the power specs on that? Makes a Collossus look small.


Not quite sure myself. Cant test it yet because im in the middle of repairing it. I think its 3200RMS because the rails are extended to double what a normal USA-400 Does. Twice the rails means twice the current.

Jon


----------



## jbreddawg

cutra said:


>


Ok, those ESX's are just damn sexy !!!!!!


----------



## dratunes

^^^ So true... Its all about the simple and clean...or classy looking chassis....because you know where the money goes....where it should go....INSIDE THE AMP


----------



## dales

here are five of my 8. 3 of these have never seen power and are new. i have another new 300 due here tommorow and 2 more xtr 275 aswell. i love this old equipment.


----------



## Nology

Pretty sure I've got some speakers that none of you have ever seen. My father bought a 1980 Buick Regal brand new. Shortly after he bought it he replaced the factory 4x10s with these. These were replaced by some 6x9s and adapters in the 90s. I thought these were long gone but found them in the garage. They came with some super funky grills that are still in the car. (Yes we still own the car lol)











Also found some of my SS stuff.


----------



## jbreddawg

Beat to hell but works pretty good lol !!! 
Pioneer Class A !


----------



## SUX 2BU

Used to see lots of 4x10s at the local stereo store(s) back in the '80s. What silly size speaker. Like c'mon GM. The local Alpine dealer always had a pair or two in stock and they were rather expensive too considering what they were.


----------



## ou812

cutra said:


> The Rodek's are pretty hard to come by.
> I know a pawn shop that had quite a few last year yet they were asking stupid money for then.
> 
> Here's a few I have that Zed also made.
> Not Rodek but just as good.
> Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The series VIII I sold last year. I'm missing them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some more Hifonics VII yet I have not taken any pictures of them yet...
> I hope that helps you out in your request for some Zed goodness...
> Oh you wanted some Rodek...
> I had a couple back a few years yet sold them.
> This one is not mine yet enjoy..


Showin off again I see. How's it goin Leo?


----------



## Robb

ou812 said:


> Showin off again I see. How's it goin Leo?


Nothing wrong with Leo posting his stash, except the fact that we're utterly so jealous it hurts ! :laugh:

Ps: any pics of your Zapco stash Leo ? :surprised:


----------



## cutra

dratunes said:


> Does anybody have some Zed goodness of the Rodek sort??? Im still looking searching.....





Robb said:


> Nothing wrong with Leo posting his stash, except the fact that we're utterly so jealous it hurts ! :laugh:
> 
> Ps: any pics of your Zapco stash Leo ? :surprised:


Well I don't have any pictures of them all together so for you guys I will take some tomorrow and post them. Don't forget the get the tissue paper out to wipe off your screens LOL....


----------



## cutra

oddiofile said:


> I got some pictures to add:


Finally someone else in Canada/Toronto that has some good old school car audio other than me and you are probably about 10 minutes from me...


----------



## Shinju

M series anyone?

As much as I like my Zed Autotek bts stuff... Phoenix Gold M series hands down some of the best USA built amps out there.

Complete set!










Mamp'nstein


----------



## TerryTee

nice~


----------



## Allan74

What exactly is that *RED* monster ?










I am oddly arroused and frightened at the same time.......IT'S HUGE !


----------



## SHOToonz

i wanna touch it...


----------



## oddiofile

Allan74 said:


> What exactly is that *RED* monster ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am oddly arroused and frightened at the same time.......IT'S HUGE !


US AMPS VLX-200. I just finished replacing all output transistors on it this morning 

JOn


----------



## XC-C30

Shinju said:


> M series anyone?
> 
> As much as I like my Zed Autotek bts stuff... Phoenix Gold M series hands down some of the best USA built amps out there.
> 
> Complete set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mamp'nstein


I know some guy that you better not give the keys to your house to:laugh:
It's a SWEET simphony, and actually not too hard to come by here in Belgium.


----------



## oddiofile

By jontheaudiophile at 2011-01-15








By jontheaudiophile at 2011-01-15








By jontheaudiophile at 2011-01-15








By jontheaudiophile at 2011-01-15


----------



## cutra

oddiofile said:


> I got some pictures to add:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jontheaudiophile at 2011-01-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jontheaudiophile at 2011-01-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jontheaudiophile at 2011-01-14





cutra said:


> Well I don't have any pictures of them all together so for you guys I will take some tomorrow and post them. Don't forget the get the tissue paper out to wipe off your screens LOL....


Here you go guys. 
Almost all brand new accept the Black ones which I'm the original owner and bought back in 1990 i think..
Z300C2, Z300x,Z300,Z300, Z150, PX, PSI's, EQ-30's SL, RSD's, Very rare Zapco Decal mirrors original from Zapco.
Enjoy.


----------



## XC-C30

Me want those zapco Z300's!!!! 

A few years ago I passed on a batch NOS ones... Still regretting the day upto now


----------



## ride2wheels

cutra said:


> Here you go guys.
> Almost all brand new accept the Black ones which I'm the original owner and bought back in 1990 i think..
> Z300C2, Z300x,Z300,Z300, Z150, PX, PSI's, EQ-30's SL, RSD's, Very rare Zapco Decal mirrors original from Zapco.
> Enjoy.


I wouldn't have room for all that goodness....


----------



## cutra

XC-C30 said:


> Me want those zapco Z300's!!!!
> 
> A few years ago I passed on a batch NOS ones... Still regretting the day upto now


I too would be kicking myself if I passed up on some NOS Z300's..!!!!


----------



## Robb

"Right Click Save Image as"

I have dibs on that white 300x and white Z300 Leo ! :surprised:


----------



## ride2wheels

Older Kenwood amp. Still have the receipt from when I bought it in 1997.


----------



## mtbwrx

Gang,
new to the forum:

PPI DCX1000 xover - 2 PPI 4200 amps
I also have a PPI 245 EQ still working - 
I also have an original Audio Control ESP3.
I Just got a new car and hope to get some of this stuff installed in the coming weeks.


I also still have some old Pioneer stuff laying around, in the box, never used, started or turned on, DEX-M400, CD-M1 and a CD-FM1 - pics here: 

*Change the name of your link if you want to show off pictures. Or get 50 posts and be a responsible member.*


----------



## Shinju

I want another KAC-1023


----------



## bigdwiz

How about some Old School Pyramid 6.5" woofers? Specifically:

*Pyramid Phase III 'tenna' W65*

Believe the "40oz" magnet, like "1000 watts" from a 100 watt Pyramid amp. :icon_bs:


----------



## Vermithrax

Sure they're 40oz. magnets. Gravity is different in Taiwan.


----------



## vactor

ride2wheels said:


> Older Kenwood amp. Still have the receipt from when I bought it in 1997.


those old school PS amps were AWESOME! even had balanced line inputs via pairs of RCA's  nice!!


----------



## Brian Steele

bigdwiz said:


> How about some Old School Pyramid 6.5" woofers? Specifically:
> 
> *Pyramid Phase III 'tenna' W65*




I'll take your W65 and raise you a W61, which is even more "old-school", LOL. 

No claims of a "40 oz" magnet here. Interestingly enough however, Pyramid published t/s parameters for these drivers (back at a time when most other car audio companies told you only that their drivers handled xxx watts) and they were pretty close to what I measured. 

The blue handwriting on the template paper is my measurement notes for this driver, after I replaced the dustcap. The W61s commonly failed due to a break in the wire between the voice coil and where the tinsel lead entered the cone - the only way to fix this was to take off the dustcap, solder the wire back together and put a new dustcap on the driver. 

Another thing worth noticing - the foam surround hasn't failed after all these years.

I used one quite recently, in my POC#1 project - The Subwoofer DIY Page v1.1 - Projects : A "Proof of Concept" tapped pipe** - introduction


----------



## Nology

I love finding gems like this when I spend a whole day refreshing ebay searches. Got this for $111 shipped. Still not as good of a deal as the rubi 1000 I got for 100 shipped but this is still well worth it.


----------



## HondAudio

SUX 2BU said:


> Used to see lots of 4x10s at the local stereo store(s) back in the '80s. What silly size speaker. Like c'mon GM. The local Alpine dealer always had a pair or two in stock and they were rather expensive too considering what they were.


If you thought 4x10s were ridiculous, then you've never seen 3x11s!


----------



## JayGold

Shinju, you always post/sell some of the best PG gear they produced...I love it


----------



## The Baron Groog

vactor said:


> those old school PS amps were AWESOME! even had balanced line inputs via pairs of RCA's  nice!!


My old boss still has one of those in a display stand!


----------



## SoundJunkie

Forgot about this one....Phoenix Gold Route 66 circa 1992-95, just picked this one up of Craigs List for $325. One small paint chip in the lower corner of the cover, functions 100%

View attachment 23614


View attachment 23615


View attachment 23616


View attachment 23617


----------



## DAT

trade ya a DQT for it? Hahaha


----------



## SoundJunkie

But you don't even like OS PG
..haha!


DAT said:


> trade ya a DQT for it? Hahaha




Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DAT

SoundJunkie said:


> But you don't even like OS PG
> ..haha!


Could be my first PG


----------



## KrackerG

awesome thread! still working on page 45, but so far I see lots of nice stuff, glad to see it's still out there! i hope to post some of my collection here soon,, stay tuned! Kracker


----------



## KrackerG

_....still diggin'...i have lots more, coming soon!_
Earthquake crossover.


----------



## KrackerG

...anyone remember or _know_ what this is...???


----------



## KrackerG

USD Waveguide USD D-62 (model# D-2 RTMT w/ passive crossovers)


----------



## Rob Dobbs

Ive still got to take pics of the new in box green Kappa 10's, EMIT-N tweeters, Sony ES processors and a Sony ES 4 way amp...



































anyone remember "Concord"?


----------



## KrackerG

Alpine CDA-7940 (knob) and Alpine 3362 Digital Equalizer/Sound Field Controller (i have a brand new faceplate for it!)


----------



## HondAudio

KrackerG said:


> ...anyone remember or _know_ what this is...???


Let's see... It says "smoke defense machine" on it. It could be an ordinary, party-accessory smoke machine, but it appears to have 12-volt binding posts, and control ports in the form of RJ-11 phone jacks, as well as dip switches. I'm guessing it gets installed under the dashboard, hooked into a car alarm. If the glass breaks or the interior is otherwise penetrated, it fills the car with smoke, making it impossible for a burglar to see anything.


----------



## The Baron Groog

HondAudio said:


> Let's see... It says "smoke defense machine" on it. It could be an ordinary, party-accessory smoke machine, but it appears to have 12-volt binding posts, and control ports in the form of RJ-11 phone jacks, as well as dip switches. I'm guessing it gets installed under the dashboard, hooked into a car alarm. If the glass breaks or the interior is otherwise penetrated, it fills the car with smoke, making it impossible for a burglar to see anything.


Yup, we used to fit similar devices, worked a treat until you had a false alarm and the fire brigade smashed your ride's window and filled it with water!


----------



## bigdwiz

I thought I had already posted my Pioneer CD-5 Vintage 7-band Graphic EQ in this thread, but have not...





















I also put together a short video showing off this vintage piece...







-BigD

---


----------



## circa40

A couple of things that we found while cleaning out our attic....

Not exactly OS, but kinda neat, not bad sounding either from what I remember. 


























This is one of those things that apparently I bought a long, long time ago but cant remember what for. NIB 


















I hope I find some more goodies tomorrow


----------



## Louisiana_CRX




----------



## DAT

Gotta love the Blades... one of the only good things to come from Canada


----------



## FLYONWALL9

Rob Dobbs said:


> Ive still got to take pics of the new in box green Kappa 10's, EMIT-N tweeters, Sony ES processors and a Sony ES 4 way amp...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone remember "Concord"?


did you just get the ES stuff?


----------



## FLYONWALL9

Louisiana_CRX said:


>


NICE
Is this a new one to you or have you posted it before? I know I've
seen a few Blades of yours....


----------



## starboy869

circa40 said:


> I hope I find some more goodies tomorrow



i love those old school coustics.


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

FLYONWALL9 said:


> NICE
> Is this a new one to you or have you posted it before? I know I've
> seen a few Blades of yours....


I probably posted it before...I have a smaller verion of this amp but the paint is coming off so not as pretty


----------



## Louisiana_CRX




----------



## sangellga

Part of my growing collection of old school gear:

Pair of paper pulp M&M 10" Subs. I just finished a re-surround job on these woofers. They were saved from a display case but the surrounds were in bad shape and VERY dusty. Since replacing the surround they have about 4 hours of break in time. Ahhh..old school sound...









M&M Godfather 8" Pair. Never seen power.









M&M Godfather 15" Mint









Pair of M&M Ribbed 12s very rare and never played.









Pair of M&M 8s from same display as the 10s. My next re-surround/restoration project.









Pair of M&M Godfather 5.25 mids never played.









Rockford Fosgate 45HD, 75HD and rev2 45(needs heavy cleaning)









Orion 250SX, this is my bench amp









Orion 225 HCCA Digital Reference, rescued from a display several years ago. Hooked up once for testing. Mint condition.









I have a few more pieces I have to bring out of storage to photograph and I have a few other pieces on their way to me. I will post those in a week or two.


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ Nice. I really like the M&M collection. Did you clean out some stores old inventory or something? When you re-foamed the surrounds, did you have to take off the dust cap? I heard that had to be done in order to re-center the cones when putting a new surround on.


----------



## sangellga

SUX 2BU said:


> ^ Nice. I really like the M&M collection. Did you clean out some stores old inventory or something? When you re-foamed the surrounds, did you have to take off the dust cap? I heard that had to be done in order to re-center the cones when putting a new surround on.


No cleaning out old stores. I have just been lucky finding some individuals that held on to some of the M&M stuff. One guy I talk to practically daily via email bought all of Tony's (Owner of M&M) inventory when he closed the doors about 17 or so years ago. I did not include in my photos but I even have several sheets of Letterhead from M&M and a few shipping labels from the company. This guy even bought their computers and office furniture!! LOL I am still adding to my M&M collection and just bought an M&M Amp (Zed designed), am waiting for confirmation on another M&M Amp and am in discussions with 3 other individuals about more M&M Subs. Godfather 15s, 12s, and some Rose 10s.

On the resurround, no I did not have to remove the dustcap. I was very slow and methodical in the process and I as the surround was being affixed to the frame I kept checking the voice coil gap about ever 20 minutes for any voice coil rub. I have a 2 cu box that I built for breaking in subs and I mounted the two 10s, clamshell isobaric, and ran them for about 4 hours yesterday with a RF45HD driving them. Not too loudly just a modest volume with a lot of bass heavy tracks. Had them crossed over at 100hz. They were rattling glasses in my cabinets on certain notes. Anyway, no voice coil rub and they play very nicely. They have a nice warm sound and are very efficient. I photographed the entire re-surround project. Let me know if you would like to see the images and I can PM them to you. Unless others would like to see as well?


----------



## lust4sound

HondAudio said:


> Let's see... It says "smoke defense machine" on it. It could be an ordinary, party-accessory smoke machine, but it appears to have 12-volt binding posts, and control ports in the form of RJ-11 phone jacks, as well as dip switches. I'm guessing it gets installed under the dashboard, hooked into a car alarm. If the glass breaks or the interior is otherwise penetrated, it fills the car with smoke, making it impossible for a burglar to see anything.


Work with alarms much? If no and If that was an actual guess you are an extremely observant fella, should look into CSI or something similar..


----------



## ebrahim

Oh that Punch 160x4 brings back memories. Oh how I would love to get those RF amps that looks like those [Punch 160x4]. I wish I could find more of those from that year.




Nology said:


> Some of my old stuff that I've recently sold...


----------



## ebrahim

If any of you guys have Boston Acoustic 6.5 component sets from 1995 - 1999 please let me know as I would love to take them off your hands.

Also does anyone have an Old School Soundstream SPL 10 inch sub from 1995 - 2001 please let me know to.

Thanks.


----------



## Bugstyvy

Loving all the oldschool stuff!!! keep it coming!!!


----------



## mosconiac

Those Punch HD's stir something in my soul. Just one look & I instantly feel better...ah the good old days. Later editions of RF did nothing for me, but those tough-as-nails HD's...


----------



## DAT

Got this today... works 100% no leaks yet in Caps. News to be touched up if I decide to keep it. 

Finding a PG around Kentucky is like find a wallet with a million dollars in it. "NEVER"

Let me know what you think....


----------



## sangellga

DAT said:


> Got this today... works 100% no leaks yet in Caps. News to be touched up if I decide to keep it.
> 
> Finding a PG around Kentucky is like find a wallet with a million dollars in it. "NEVER"
> 
> Let me know what you think....


I think I would prefer to find the wallet!

Nice amp though!


----------



## imjustjason

DAT said:


> Finding a PG around Kentucky is like find a wallet with a million dollars in it. "NEVER"


That's pretty funny. You're in Orion / PPI country. Or at least it was when I lived there.


----------



## imjustjason

So I've had this little amp for years and years. I have listed it for next to nothing several times. I finally gave up and used it for a bench amp. Well I just got it's little bit bigger brother the MRA-150 off ebay for next to nothing. 

COOL! Yeah me! Now I have two that no one else would want.


----------



## sangellga

imjustjason said:


> COOL! Yeah me! Now I have two that no one else would want.


I just LOL'd! :laugh:


----------



## carlton jones

there was just an M44 on ebay last week. if anyone has a line to a clarion DPH940 or DPH940n please hit me up its the last piece i need. i'll post pics of some oldschool stuff in a few


----------



## sangellga

carlton jones said:


> there was just an M44 on ebay last week. if anyone has a line to a clarion DPH940 or DPH940n please hit me up its the last piece i need. i'll post pics of some oldschool stuff in a few


It is still there: Phoenix Gold M44


----------



## shawnk

Most of my "old school" is of the RF variety

-RFX-8140 NIB w/spare face plate and a couple spare remotes
-3 White Wolf Caps
-5 White Wolf 3m RCA's NIB
-2 PSD's NIB
-2 Punch Distro Blocks 
-2 RFR812 Power Series 12" NIB
-3 RFA 810 Audiophile 10"
-2 RFA 88 Audiophile 8" seen better days 
-1 RFA 812 Audiophile 12"
-1 RFR 2210
-2 Punch 100x2 (1 is not a 60x2)
-pair of ND4 Audiophile tweets NIB
-Pair of RFA64 compnonents New Out of Box
-Symmetry EPX2
-CA-01 Output Monitor System


----------



## chithead




----------



## bigdwiz

Here are my latest Old School scores, straight from TomTomJr's collection...bought on eBay "as is" by a friend and passed along to me

Punch 40 "slider" x 3

All 3 work :rockon: but I opened one and it was VERY dusty...I guess it should be expected from an amp that is over 25 years old...

Oops...just noticed the (2010) on one of my pics....my bad!


----------



## carlton jones

ok here is my old stuff and i just pulled it out my car after i totaled it this year lol. still working


----------



## sangellga

bigdwiz said:


> Here are my latest Old School scores, straight from TomTomJr's collection...bought on eBay "as is" by a friend and passed along to me
> 
> Punch 40 "slider" x 3
> 
> All 3 work :rockon: but I opened one and it was VERY dusty...I guess it should be expected from an amp that is over 25 years old...


Those three amps were sold twice on ebay in less than 3 weeks LOL! I bid on them the first run but they brought way more than I was prepared to pay. I hope you got a good deal on them as they are awesome amps to add to your collection and since they came from Tom's collection I am sure they are in good working order. Grats man!


----------



## bigdwiz

sangellga said:


> Those three amps were sold twice on ebay in less than 3 weeks LOL! I bid on them the first run but they brought way more than I was prepared to pay. I hope you got a good deal on them as they are awesome amps to add to your collection and since they came from Tom's collection I am sure they are in good working order. Grats man!


Yeah, the guy who bought them from Tom originally ended up not wanting them, so he put them on eBay very shortly thereafter. I paid what I consider a fair price for all 3, but not a steal. They are in AMAZINGLY good condition. I'd rate one a 9/10, another 8/10 and the worst one is 6.5/10. Does anyone know when these were made? My best estimates are 1982-1984, as I believe the 1st gen Punch 45 was introduced in 1985. 

Once I get the dust bunnies cleaned out, I'm going to put together a quick YouTube video. Stay tuned....

--


----------



## deodkid

wow, thats a lot of RF gears.. 

heres my oldies..

SONY TC-26FA circa 1976

















Coustic 505DR

















MX4000 & DCT2000


----------



## KrackerG

WoW! Love all that RF stuff, love how you can 'link' all those amps together! ... i dont miss my symmetry EPX2 though...


----------



## Shinju

Autotek 7150 BTS Zed Audio 1989 And my personal favorite all time Zed Audio made line of amplifiers.

75x2 4ohm
150x2 2ohm
300x1 4ohm bridged 

Underrated


----------



## rugrat

Some of 1990 CAR-AUDIO issues,









On the cover:
linear Power's 652i.

Ferrari Mondial.

Alpine 7269, Kenwood KRC-510, Coustic RX-738.

AXL ROSE rocks out.

Sound-off competitions.

Sherwood's XC-6320P CD player.



Clickable thumbnail:


----------



## mosconiac

I remember each one of those issues. LOL I used to read them over & over & over...


----------



## ReloadedSS

If photos of magazines count, I could keep this thread going for awhile...


----------



## SSCustoms

Here are some more from around my shop. I found this Blaupunkt in the trunk of my 1973 BMW when I bought it!

















Proton 222

























Sony XM-3040 









Rockford Series 1. My dad found this NIB in a garage he was cleaning out. Unfortunately, he threw the box out!


----------



## bigdwiz

ReloadedSS said:


> If photos of magazines count, I could keep this thread going for awhile...


I'd say start another thread called "Old School Magazine Scans". I was going to do this myself, but my real old school (1988-1995) magazines were tossed years ago. I do have most of the 1996-2001 CA&E's though....

---


----------



## sangellga

bigdwiz said:


> Yeah, the guy who bought them from Tom originally ended up not wanting them, so he put them on eBay very shortly thereafter. I paid what I consider a fair price for all 3, but not a steal. They are in AMAZINGLY good condition. I'd rate one a 9/10, another 8/10 and the worst one is 6.5/10. Does anyone know when these were made? My best estimates are 1982-1984, as I believe the 1st gen Punch 45 was introduced in 1985.
> 
> Once I get the dust bunnies cleaned out, I'm going to put together a quick YouTube video. Stay tuned....
> 
> --


Not exactly sure but I think your estimate is about right. I am sure an email to Tom would get you the definate answer. Oh, and you need to sell one of them to me so the deal seems more like a steal. Maybe the 6.5 of 10 one??


----------



## ReloadedSS

bigdwiz said:


> I'd say start another thread called "Old School Magazine Scans". I was going to do this myself, but my real old school (1988-1995) magazines were tossed years ago. I do have most of the 1996-2001 CA&E's though....
> 
> ---


I've actually sold a lot of it off, but still have a lot of ca&e and as&s.

There's been threads about postin magazine scans, but in additionto being time prohibitive, there's some copyright issues that I don't want to get tangled in. Pictures of magazines I'm okay with, but I stop at scanning and posting.


----------



## SUX 2BU

If the magazine is no longer in production, do copyrights still apply?


----------



## bigdwiz

sangellga said:


> Not exactly sure but I think your estimate is about right. I am sure an email to Tom would get you the definate answer. Oh, and you need to sell one of them to me so the deal seems more like a steal. Maybe the 6.5 of 10 one??


Just contacted Tom, he said the Punch 40 "sliders" were 1982-1983 (he thought). He also said he had 4-7 more including 1 BNIB !!! That one has your name all over it !

Seriously....I'll think about your request and let you know.
:thinking2:


----------



## bigdwiz

SUX 2BU said:


> If the magazine is no longer in production, do copyrights still apply?


The short answer is yes, but my beef is I've contacted CA&E and I can't buy these issues anymore from them. I've asked if they plan on putting any of the old articles online and they said yes, but it may take a while and is not a priority. 

I'm not a copyright lawyer and we may need to open another topic to discuss this as this particular thread is nothing without the Old School PICS!!

---


----------



## ReloadedSS

SUX 2BU said:


> If the magazine is no longer in production, do copyrights still apply?





bigdwiz said:


> The short answer is yes, but my beef is I've contacted CA&E and I can't buy these issues anymore from them. I've asked if they plan on putting any of the old articles online and they said yes, but it may take a while and is not a priority.
> 
> I'm not a copyright lawyer and we may need to open another topic to discuss this as this particular thread is nothing without the Old School PICS!!
> 
> ---


The answer is yes. There's a time for limitations, but so long as they assert the rights to their intellectual property, reproduction without permission is bad juju.*

*Please do not take this for actual legal opinion, CA&E or other attorneys.

Now, back to the old school goodness!


----------



## bigdwiz

Here's a little jewel I recently picked up:

Sony XM-2020 - 20x2 into 4ohms, 35x2 into 2ohms....the perfect tweeter amp!
































The amp is barely larger than an iPhone! 










---


----------



## imjustjason

Damn! That is little. I thought my A/D/S/ 4.15 was small. 











We need an itty bitty teeny weeny amp thread.


----------



## normalicy

rugrat said:


> Some of 1990 CAR-AUDIO issues,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the cover:
> linear Power's 652i.
> 
> Ferrari Mondial.
> 
> Alpine 7269, Kenwood KRC-510, Coustic RX-738.
> 
> AXL ROSE rocks out.
> 
> Sound-off competitions.
> 
> Sherwood's XC-6320P CD player.
> 
> 
> 
> Clickable thumbnail:


I'm pretty sure I have all those issues still.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

imjustjason said:


> Damn! That is little. I thought my A/D/S/ 4.15 was small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need an itty bitty teeny weeny amp thread.



NO DOUBT!

I forgot all about that little amp and I'm an ADS owner and fan! I 
think they saw the same market Sony and Pioneer did when they
built amps of this size.

I thought my Blade was small! I still would like to get my hands on
the 'INFINITY DIGITAL' amps that were posted MANY MANY pages
ago. That was one of my few ture dream amps.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

SUX 2BU said:


> If the magazine is no longer in production, do copyrights still apply?



In your vast library do you have any reviews of the SONY XES-P1, X1, T1? Or anyone else who is following this thread?

I have the original one that was done in Car Stereo Review in 1989.


----------



## imjustjason

FLYONWALL9 said:


> I still would like to get my hands on
> the 'INFINITY DIGITAL' amps that were posted MANY MANY pages
> ago. That was one of my few ture dream amps.


Those are good amps. I trade the only three I ever had to a buddy.


----------



## fast306stang

FLYONWALL9 said:


> I still would like to get my hands on
> the 'INFINITY DIGITAL' amps that were posted MANY MANY pages
> ago. That was one of my few ture dream amps.


There's a pair BNIB for 180 shipped I think on car audio classifieds...been kicking them around myself but I've already got 4 more amps coming that I don't have a use for...


----------



## shawnk

FLYONWALL9 said:


> In your vast library do you have any reviews of the SONY XES-P1, X1, T1? Or anyone else who is following this thread?
> 
> I have the original one that was done in Car Stereo Review in 1989.


I don't have the review 

But I do have a NEW XES-P1


----------



## SoundJunkie

Just picked up this little gem Doesn't get much cleaner than this

View attachment 23847


View attachment 23848


View attachment 23849


View attachment 23850


View attachment 23851


View attachment 23852


View attachment 23853


View attachment 23854


More goodies to come......


----------



## DAT

SoundJunkie said:


> Just picked up this little gem Doesn't get much cleaner than this
> 
> View attachment 23847
> 
> 
> View attachment 23848
> 
> 
> View attachment 23849
> 
> 
> View attachment 23850
> 
> 
> View attachment 23851
> 
> 
> View attachment 23852
> 
> 
> View attachment 23853
> 
> 
> View attachment 23854
> 
> 
> More goodies to come......



Nice find all AA amps were hand built in California. Some of the best I have heard....


----------



## Bugstyvy

I cant wait until I can post a picture!!!!!!


----------



## JayGold

So very rare, Linear Power X0-4 3-way crossover...THD 0.005% 20to20:










Near mint PG MS2250TA amps:


----------



## Nology

I guess I'll put my latest ebay find in here.


----------



## fast306stang

SoundJunkie said:


> Just picked up this little gem Doesn't get much cleaner than this
> 
> View attachment 23847
> 
> 
> View attachment 23848
> 
> 
> View attachment 23849
> 
> 
> View attachment 23850
> 
> 
> View attachment 23851
> 
> 
> View attachment 23852
> 
> 
> View attachment 23853
> 
> 
> View attachment 23854
> 
> 
> More goodies to come......


Freakin NIIIIICEEEE!

My first Audio Art amp will hopefully be waiting for me on my doorstep when I get home from work Monday and I can't wait! It's one of the blue 2200's...


----------



## SoundJunkie

fast306stang said:


> Freakin NIIIIICEEEE!
> 
> My first Audio Art amp will hopefully be waiting for me on my doorstep when I get home from work Monday and I can't wait! It's one of the blue 2200's...


Thanks ! I am sure you will love it, I put this thing on the test bench when I got home and I haven't stopped listening yet!  This is going in the car tomorrow. 

These are going in the Classifieds tomorrow:

Planet Audio ZED built HVT-754(this is what is coming out, I have two)
View attachment 23855


View attachment 23856


View attachment 23857


View attachment 23858


Phoenix Gold Route 66
View attachment 23859


----------



## imjustjason

I saw someone looking for a Route 66 a couple days ago. Let me find that.

EDIT: Ignore me. It was a Roadster 66.


----------



## bigdwiz

Nology said:


> I guess I'll put my latest ebay find in here.


Since you are an OS Soundstream collector, you should send this to me immediately 


Seriously, nice find...not sure how I missed that one. Must have been a BIN? Also curious what the birthsheet says for output? Here is the birthsheet from one of my 150HD's...


----------



## Nology

It was used. Popped up on eBay buy it now $40 lol. Birthsheet says 201 watts/channel output power.


----------



## bigdwiz

Nology said:


> It was used. Popped up on eBay buy it now $40 lol. Birthsheet says 201 watts/channel output power.


Man, if it works, that was a STEAL! And I thought my Sony XM-2020 for $2 BIN was a deal ($12 shipped).

Lemme know if you want to make a profit and sell it to me...

---


----------



## Nology

Once I get a plug and test it its going right back up on ebay. Then I can buy more ss stuff haha


----------



## bigdwiz

Craigslist score just today! 

*Orion HCCA 275 G4 - Made in the USA!*

I got the amp from the original owner who used to work in a car audio shop back in the late 90's. He said dealer cost for this was just over $900, retail was around $1200. It is missing the end "bars", not sure what they were for anyway? I also picked up an Orion MBR 70 from him as well. Both may go on eBay soon...

The specs at 12 volts:

Power ratings at 12V and 0.1% THD:
2 x 75W @ 4 ohms
2 x 150W @ 2 ohm
2 x 300W @ 1 ohm
2 x 600W @ ½ ohm
1 x 300W @ 4 ohm bridged
1 x 600W @ 2 ohm bridged
1 x 1200W @ 1 ohm bridged
THD: 0.1% (4 ohms, 20Hz ∼ 20kHz)
S/N Ratio: 100dB
Damping Factor: >400
Freq. Response: 20Hz ∼ 20kHz (±0.25dB)
Linear Bandwidth: 6Hz ∼ 50kHz (±3dB)
Fuse: 6 x 30A 

*It is NEAR mint, prob. 9/10 if you look real close...*




















*Dual Power and Ground connections...*











*Size vs. iPhone*


----------



## ChrisB

bigdwiz said:


> Craigslist score just today!
> 
> *Orion HCCA 275 G4 - Made in the USA!*
> 
> I got the amp from the original owner who used to work in a car audio shop back in the late 90's. He said dealer cost for this was just over $900, retail was around $1200. It is missing the end "bars", not sure what they were for anyway? I also picked up an Orion MBR 70 from him as well. Both may go on eBay soon...
> 
> The specs at 12 volts:
> 
> Power ratings at 12V and 0.1% THD:
> 2 x 75W @ 4 ohms
> 2 x 150W @ 2 ohm
> 2 x 300W @ 1 ohm
> 2 x 600W @ ½ ohm
> 1 x 300W @ 4 ohm bridged
> 1 x 600W @ 2 ohm bridged
> 1 x 1200W @ 1 ohm bridged
> THD: 0.1% (4 ohms, 20Hz ∼ 20kHz)
> S/N Ratio: 100dB
> Damping Factor: >400
> Freq. Response: 20Hz ∼ 20kHz (±0.25dB)
> Linear Bandwidth: 6Hz ∼ 50kHz (±3dB)
> Fuse: 6 x 30A
> 
> *It is NEAR mint, prob. 9/10 if you look real close...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dual Power and Ground connections...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Size vs. iPhone*


Umm, I have bad news for you. That amplifier may not be made in the USA.
This amp:









Has this on the outside:









and says this on the circuit board:









Made in Korea!


----------



## bigdwiz

ChrisB said:


> Umm, I have bad news for you. That amplifier may not be made in the USA.
> This amp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has this on the outside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and says this on the circuit board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made in Korea!


Ewww...I'll have to open it up and see fo sho. What's up with the mis-representation Orion? :argue:

I guess they could have made the heatsink in the USA, then imported the circuit board...this way, the "Made in the USA" would be valid for the exterior....




---


----------



## ChrisB

bigdwiz said:


> Ewww...I'll have to open it up and see fo sho. What's up with the mis-representation Orion? :argue:
> 
> I guess they could have made the heatsink in the USA, then imported the circuit board...this way, the "Made in the USA" would be valid for the exterior....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---


Believe it or not, if it is assembled in the USA it counts as Made in the USA for marketing purposes.

In other words, you can have a 100% assembled amplifier circuit board from China, Korea, Taiwan, etc. then slap it into a heat sink here in the USA and call your product Made in the USA. While dishonest, that practice still happens till this very day!


----------



## arw01

ChrisB said:


> Believe it or not, if it is assembled in the USA it counts as Made in the USA for marketing purposes.
> 
> In other words, you can have a 100% assembled amplifier circuit board from China, Korea, Taiwan, etc. then slap it into a heat sink here in the USA and call your product Made in the USA. While dishonest, that practice still happens till this very day!


Audio Control would differ with that statement:



Audio Control said:


> Why is the "Made In USA" logo missing from AudioControl product boxes and manuals?
> All AudioControl products are manufactured and assembled by members of the U.S. workforce at one of our two facilities in Washington State. Whenever possible, AudioControl prefers to use components made by U.S. workers in U.S. factories. In a few instances, these components are not available through U.S. manufacturers, forcing AudioControl to turn to the global market.
> 
> According to a ruling by the Federal Trade Commission (FTC), the "Made In USA" logo is to signify that a product is made completely (98%) of components of U.S. origin (this includes raw materials such as petroleum for plastic knobs or silicon for processing chips). For the above reasons, we are a victim of a generalized government regulation that prevents us from recognizing the hard work and dedication of the U.S. workers who make AudioControl products here in the U.S.A.
> 
> Despite this frustration, AudioControl will continue manufacturing electronic components of the highest quality at our facilities in the United States and remain committed to supporting the U.S. workforce in the expanding pressures of international competition, just as we have done for the past 30 years.


----------



## PPI_GUY

I actually had a HCCA 225r that said "Made In Korea" on the circuit board even though it had "Made In USA" on the end of the heatsink. I had always thought the "R" series were the last made and assembled completely in the US. I have a HCCA 250G4 that says "Made In The USA" on the endcap as well. Haven't opened it up to see what the board says.
Here is the 225r...


----------



## kilostoys

it took me 3 days to go through this thread, i am tired! lol. i was gonna share some of what i have with you all (since you are all so generous as to share with everyone), but apperently i have to have 30 posts before you can see what i have (silly to me, but not my site so i cant make the rules, lol). what you all have here, and the pics you all have shared, is just phenominal to me, and shows me that i have a long way to go!

i have a pair of Blaupunkt 15in subs, single voice coil, while basket, magnet says "pro comp driver" on it but nothin else, dust cap says "BLAU" in white with white multiple-overlay triangles pattern. i have look and looked (and looked) for info on these and have found squat. does anyone know what years these may have been out? any help is appreciated, thanks.

--kilo.


----------



## jbreddawg

Heres a nice old one I have had for awhile ."might be hitting ebay soon"


----------



## jbreddawg

Old school goodness 
















This one is going in my truck !


----------



## normalicy

bigdwiz said:


> Craigslist score just today!
> 
> *Orion HCCA 275 G4 - Made in the USA!*
> 
> I got the amp from the original owner who used to work in a car audio shop back in the late 90's. He said dealer cost for this was just over $900, retail was around $1200. It is missing the end "bars", not sure what they were for anyway? I also picked up an Orion MBR 70 from him as well. Both may go on eBay soon...
> 
> The specs at 12 volts:
> 
> Power ratings at 12V and 0.1% THD:
> 2 x 75W @ 4 ohms
> 2 x 150W @ 2 ohm
> 2 x 300W @ 1 ohm
> 2 x 600W @ ½ ohm
> 1 x 300W @ 4 ohm bridged
> 1 x 600W @ 2 ohm bridged
> 1 x 1200W @ 1 ohm bridged
> THD: 0.1% (4 ohms, 20Hz ∼ 20kHz)
> S/N Ratio: 100dB
> Damping Factor: >400
> Freq. Response: 20Hz ∼ 20kHz (±0.25dB)
> Linear Bandwidth: 6Hz ∼ 50kHz (±3dB)
> Fuse: 6 x 30A
> 
> *It is NEAR mint, prob. 9/10 if you look real close...*


Amazingly, I picked up the exact same combo a while ago (though mine has the end bars). Incredible amp. Wish I could afford another.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

shawnk said:


>


Are you selling?


----------



## rugrat

SoundJunkie said:


> Just picked up this little gem Doesn't get much cleaner than this
> 
> 
> More goodies to come......


Great amp .
There were 3 configurations for the same amplifier:
240.4,
240.4x (crossover),
240.4xe (croosover+eq).

The AA crossover was indepedent (all signal connections were made externally via RCA cables),
so each crossover may be used with other power-amplifiers.

















(I have the 240.4)


----------



## MACS

Audio Art's are some of my favorite old school amps. Here's a few from my collection. 

Top row: 400.2, 200.2RXT(rare), 100HC (x3)
Bottom row: 200MS (x3), 100MS (x2), 50HC


----------



## KrackerG

lust4sound said:


> Work with alarms much? If no and If that was an actual guess you are an extremely observant fella, should look into CSI or something similar..


hi! are you familiar with the Smoke Defense Machine? ever install one? i was told they were discontinued because ppl thought the car was on fire, and called the fire dept. 

I have the "complete" kit, minus the instructions....and the IV bag of "smoke juice". I am thinking it is the same as the concert smoke, so i could use that...just need the install instructions. what i was thinking....i could mount it under the rear bumper, and use it during "burn out contests" at the track, to add to the effect. 

that, and use it as a 007 James Bond smoke screen, to evade the bad guys (police) j/k!!:laugh:


----------



## KrackerG

The Baron Groog said:


> Yup, we used to fit similar devices, worked a treat until you had a false alarm and the fire brigade smashed your ride's window and filled it with water!



by any chance, do you have install instructions or know where i can get them?? :surprised:


----------



## KrackerG

ebrahim said:


> ...... Also does anyone have an Old School Soundstream SPL 10 inch sub from 1995 - 2001 please let me know to.
> 
> Thanks.


of coarse, i would have it!


----------



## jbreddawg

If this one worked I'd be keeping it !!!


----------



## KrackerG

^^^^^ HOLY SMOKE, JBREDDAWG !!!! you MUST get/make a clear plexiglass cover for it, that is stunning!


----------



## fast306stang

Just got this today...not perfect, but close. Wooo, this joker sounds good!


----------



## shawnk

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Are you selling?


pm sent


----------



## HondAudio

lust4sound said:


> Work with alarms much? If no and If that was an actual guess you are an extremely observant fella, should look into CSI or something similar..


I do "investigative" work with brokerage accounts. The next department I want to move to is fraud investigation. CSI would be right up my alley, but I wonder if my record would preclude me from working for a police department :O

But, who knows. FINRA deemed it acceptable to grant me a Series 7 license


----------



## Bugstyvy

http://[URL=http://img51.imageshack.us/i/dsc03493n.jpg/][/URL]

The shoes are also "old school"
http://[URL=http://img844.imageshack.us/i/13piecegroupshot2.jpg/][/URL]
[URL=http://img98.imageshack.us/i/dsc03478ob.jpg/][/URL]


----------



## KrackerG

nice, love RODEK! you selling that Earthquake? what model # is it...


----------



## deodkid

got this oldie sony amp last night.. circa 1985..
hooked it and still sings flawlessly..


----------



## Bugstyvy

KrackerG said:


> nice, love RODEK! you selling that Earthquake? what model # is it...


[URL=http://img515.imageshack.us/i/earthquake2y.jpg/][/URL]

Its in mint shape, has a bit of door goop on it I need to clean. Maybe sell it. I hoard everythin!!!


----------



## KrackerG

well...let me know if you want to sell it, im always looking for more!! 

there's another guy here on the boards that has 2 i want, but i dont want to spend that much...even tho their worth it! anyways, in addition to my current setup (see sig below), here are my EARTHQUAKE OF SAN FRANCISCO amps: :








PA-2075c








PA-2030








PA-2040c


----------



## KrackerG

..and i have these 2, i'm sure i have more....! 







PA-2075








PA-2050


----------



## cutra

Are you talking about me and my brand new PA-2300's were you?


----------



## KnightWhoSaysNI

bigdwiz said:


> Craigslist score just today!
> 
> *Orion HCCA 275 G4 - Made in the USA!*
> 
> I got the amp from the original owner who used to work in a car audio shop back in the late 90's. He said dealer cost for this was just over $900, retail was around $1200. It is missing the end "bars", not sure what they were for anyway? I also picked up an Orion MBR 70 from him as well. Both may go on eBay soon...
> 
> The specs at 12 volts:
> 
> Power ratings at 12V and 0.1% THD:
> 2 x 75W @ 4 ohms
> 2 x 150W @ 2 ohm
> 2 x 300W @ 1 ohm
> 2 x 600W @ ½ ohm
> 1 x 300W @ 4 ohm bridged
> 1 x 600W @ 2 ohm bridged
> 1 x 1200W @ 1 ohm bridged
> THD: 0.1% (4 ohms, 20Hz ∼ 20kHz)
> S/N Ratio: 100dB
> Damping Factor: >400
> Freq. Response: 20Hz ∼ 20kHz (±0.25dB)
> Linear Bandwidth: 6Hz ∼ 50kHz (±3dB)
> Fuse: 6 x 30A
> 
> *It is NEAR mint, prob. 9/10 if you look real close...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dual Power and Ground connections...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Size vs. iPhone*


I dont care if it was made on Mars, it's awesome!


----------



## Rob Dobbs

Still have to dig deeper in the garage to find the ES processors but for starters:


----------



## Rob Dobbs

Some other stuff:














































Not too sure how old skool this little Kenwood amp is but I cant find much info online about it.



















for size reference:


----------



## Scooter-Man

That's one thing I love about this thread, seeing several amps grouped together and trying to name each one of them. 

Nice pair of PA-2300's that you have Leo.


----------



## cutra

Scooter-Man said:


> That's one thing I love about this thread, seeing several amps grouped together and trying to name each one of them.
> 
> Nice pair of PA-2300's that you have Leo.


Thanks buddy, I went through hell and back to get them and they were worth it. If you noticed I even have a link connector for them which is even more rare than the amps themselves.


----------



## Bugstyvy

Love the Infinity Ribbon tweets..


----------



## Bugstyvy

[URL=http://img585.imageshack.us/i/linearpower2.jpg/][/URL]
[URL=http://img146.imageshack.us/i/ppibigone.jpg/][/URL]
[URL=http://img227.imageshack.us/i/linearpowerguts1.jpg/][/URL]
[URL=http://img844.imageshack.us/i/orion280gx7.jpg/][/URL]


----------



## KrackerG

cutra said:


> Thanks buddy, I went through hell and back to get them and they were worth it. If you noticed I even have a link connector for them which is even more rare than the amps themselves.


naw Leo, there is another guy selling his 4030s, but if i bought them, they would just become spares for me. anyways,very nice PA2300's you got there! those are prob. too much for me...i dont have the system to run 'em. what do those put out? and what would you sell them for, just out of curiosity??


----------



## SoundJunkie

View attachment 24009


Just a few odds and ends.....most will be up for sale tomorrow !! Working on the individual pics and specs now for the classified add.


----------



## quality_sound

Those Earthquakes are awesome! I loved those amps back in the day. Diggin that Sony too. People like to give Sony **** but even today, the damned things just don't break. Ok all the brands I ever sold, Sony ALWAYS had the fewest returns.


----------



## iroller

I'm liking the route 66, let me no the info


----------



## The Baron Groog

A BNIB Aliante 10Si, picked up in the UK last year and soon to be fitted in my car


----------



## SoundJunkie

iroller said:


> I'm liking the route 66, let me no the info


That is the one piece that is already spoken for.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## arw01

Rob Dobbs said:


> Not too sure how old skool this little Kenwood amp is but I cant find much info online about it.


I have a receipt someplace when I bought one of those little amps, maybe I can give you a time frame and I may still have the manual. But Kenwood's support site is pretty good.

The noise floor is not particularly good on them, you can hear the tweeter hiss from the driver's seat from the passenger side tweeter with no inputs on.


----------



## sangellga

Had this little gem waiting for me when I got home yesterday.


















































Zed designed and built and initial testing sounds REALLY good......and strong too I might add!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Nice..^^^^

I got this gem today.. !!























































And YES, it's going to get used.. going in the car this spring.. IF everything works out..


----------



## smithee419

Couple of my favorite all time amps I just picked up on Craigslist last week, along with some 1996 Sony Mobile Electronics Product and Technology info I got from a meeting I went to late in 1995.


----------



## sangellga

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Nice..^^^^
> 
> I got this gem today.. !!
> 
> And YES, it's going to get used.. going in the car this spring.. IF everything works out..


Very nice! I remember seeing one of those at a dealer years ago! Was outta my price range!

By a LOT!


----------



## smithee419

I was wondering who picked up that beautiful SS on eBay. Was thinking of bidding on it, but I decieded I need HU instead of another amp to put in the closet. You got that at a great deal, enjoy it!


----------



## KrackerG

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Nice..^^^^
> 
> I got this gem today.. !!And YES, it's going to get used.. going in the car this spring.. IF everything works out..


AWESOME!! IM SOOOO JEALOUS....:surprised:


----------



## SHOToonz

so i'm sure this has been covered...but how old is considered old school? my Bostons are 8 years old, and my sub close to 10...and God only knows about my 2 amps. i've also got a 10 year old Pioneer head unit in the garage...does that count or do they have a while yet?


----------



## slowsedan01

SHOToonz said:


> so i'm sure this has been covered...but how old is considered old school? my Bostons are 8 years old, and my sub close to 10...and God only knows about my 2 amps. i've also got a 10 year old Pioneer head unit in the garage...does that count or do they have a while yet?


Thats getting there. The other thing about OS stuff is that it should be rare also. With all due respect I don't think to many people would get excited about a 10 year old basic Pioneer CD Plater...

I think it would be really cool to see a Old School Builds Thread too (I cound't find an existing one)...


----------



## jbreddawg




----------



## slowsedan01

Rob Dobbs said:


> Some other stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too sure how old skool this little Kenwood amp is but I cant find much info online about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for size reference:


Green Kappa's!:heart: I remember seeing these in the Crutchfield catalog when I was 16.


----------



## Rob Dobbs

Probly the same catalog I had as well.


----------



## PPI_GUY

My opinion is that something made 8 years ago definately isn't 'old school'. I think anything made before 1995 is a good starting point. Preferably made before '91 as that gets you to the 20 year old point. Anything before '85 is hardcore old school! LOL!
I hate looking at for sale ads for equipment that was made in 2003 and seeing the words "old school" in the description.


----------



## rugrat

My PIONEER kex-m800 deck: 










I activated the ASL function (there is a small mic connected with 12" wire inside the HU)




JBL GTS300 amplifier:


----------



## arw01

Rob Dobbs said:


>



Found the old receipt, 12/08/1992 from Crutchfield. $69.95 15wx2. Xmas present for the wife along with a KAC-645 and a 6" Bazooka tube and some Polk Audio dual cones.

We were poor in the those days.


----------



## Rob Dobbs

arw01 said:


> Found the old receipt, 12/08/1992 from Crutchfield. $69.95 15wx2. Xmas present for the wife along with a KAC-645 and a 6" Bazooka tube and some Polk Audio dual cones.
> 
> We were poor in the those days.


1992! Sheebus, didnt think it was 20 years old.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

rugrat said:


> My PIONEER kex-m800 deck:
> 
> 
> 
> I activated the ASL function (there is a small mic connected with 12" wire inside the HU)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBL GTS300 amplifier:



Soon to be pics of a Pioneer DEX-M88....!!!


----------



## bigdwiz

bigdwiz said:


> Craigslist score just today!
> 
> *Orion HCCA 275 G4 - Made in the USA!*
> 
> I got the amp from the original owner who used to work in a car audio shop back in the late 90's. He said dealer cost for this was just over $900, retail was around $1200. It is missing the end "bars", not sure what they were for anyway? I also picked up an Orion MBR 70 from him as well. Both may go on eBay soon...
> 
> The specs at 12 volts:
> 
> Power ratings at 12V and 0.1% THD:
> 2 x 75W @ 4 ohms
> 2 x 150W @ 2 ohm
> 2 x 300W @ 1 ohm
> 2 x 600W @ ½ ohm
> 1 x 300W @ 4 ohm bridged
> 1 x 600W @ 2 ohm bridged
> 1 x 1200W @ 1 ohm bridged
> THD: 0.1% (4 ohms, 20Hz ∼ 20kHz)
> S/N Ratio: 100dB
> Damping Factor: >400
> Freq. Response: 20Hz ∼ 20kHz (±0.25dB)
> Linear Bandwidth: 6Hz ∼ 50kHz (±3dB)
> Fuse: 6 x 30A
> 
> *It is NEAR mint, prob. 9/10 if you look real close...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dual Power and Ground connections...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Size vs. iPhone*




------

I just opened the 275g4 and it appears to be a late 275R, which should have been made in Arizona. Those guts are purdy!-


----------



## bkjay

Is it me or does that board look very simple and sick!


----------



## PPI_GUY

Probably a leftover board from the "r" series that got stuffed into the new G4 heatsink. I always thought the "r", G4 and G5 boards looked so empty. Wonder why Orion (and then DEI w/G5) went with that design? 
I notice it also shares the same board as the XTR 1200.


----------



## CorNut




----------



## normalicy

> 1992! Sheebus, didnt think it was 20 years old.


Say what!?! Was 1992 really 20 years ago. Crap I'm old.


----------



## KrackerG

i have an old "MINT CONDITION" complete Clarion AutoPC somewhere, i think that's old skool...anyone remember that?? 

...here's something a lil' different...definitely rare...








AURA PRO BASS SHAKER









BRAND NEW PAIR IN BOX!


----------



## ChrisB

PPI_GUY said:


> Probably a leftover board from the "r" series that got stuffed into the new G4 heatsink. I always thought the "r", G4 and G5 boards looked so empty. Wonder why Orion (and then DEI w/G5) went with that design?
> I notice it also shares the same board as the XTR 1200.


I heard nothing but BAD things about the HCCA 250 and HCCA 275 G5 series and their horrible reliability. 

I was given a HCCA 225 G5 by one of my friends after he blew it up and DEI refurbished it. It literally sat in his closet for several years and he gave it to me when he and his wife moved in 2007.










EDIT: I paid it forward and sent the amp to Benny in Canada. He is using it as his tweeter amp!


----------



## jbreddawg

My newest baby !! I have wanted to find another one of these ever since I sold mine probably around 20 years ago lol

Finally found another on ebay . It's mint !!! But no harness. Anyone got a spare ?


----------



## DAT

jbreddawg said:


> My newest baby !! I have wanted to find another one of these ever since I sold mine probably around 20 years ago lol
> 
> Finally found another on ebay . It's mint !!! But no harness. Anyone got a spare ?


Awesome I used to run these back in early 90's PPI made for MTX.

for harness check with PPIguy in KY... not sure if thats the full name but he might have a harness.


----------



## jbreddawg

I had one back when my buddy was a Blade dealer. I had four fosgate 12's and we put that little 225 up against some of the best stuff out there and it rocked !!!!!!!!!
We also said screw it and drove that poor amp down into ridiculously low loads and it just never quit. Thats one I always regretted selling.And have always been on the lookout for another .


----------



## PPI_GUY

jbreddawg said:


> My newest baby !! I have wanted to find another one of these ever since I sold mine probably around 20 years ago lol
> 
> Finally found another on ebay . It's mint !!! But no harness. Anyone got a spare ?


Those Terminators are awesome amps! Very similiar boards to the PPI Pro Mos 25's. .5 ohm stable. They share the same speaker connectors as the older PPI Pro Mos/AM/M series amps. The original Sedona series also used those connectors. I have some but, no extras. All the connectors I have go with my amps. They are getting hard to find but, the user JDSpeedracer on Ebay has some...a warning though, they are priced high, around $40 each!


----------



## FLYONWALL9

jbreddawg said:


> I had one back when my buddy was a Blade dealer. I had four fosgate 12's and we put that little 225 up against some of the best stuff out there and it rocked !!!!!!!!!
> We also said screw it and drove that poor amp down into ridiculously low loads and it just never quit. Thats one I always regretted selling.And have always been on the lookout for another .


*YOU HAVE NO IDEA* how much this stokes me out! I've been questioning myself which SE I should run to my 10's. I have both a 225 and a 2100(pretty much the same amp) but also an 8.4. So, you posting that settled all my questions. I'll run the 225 to my 10's, the other 2100 to my 8's in the doors and the 8.4 on my 4's and tweets.

*YOU ARE THE MAN!* thanks for that post!!!!


----------



## thefowlerfam

Here's a few things I have laying around...







DEI Mobile Power Series







DEI guts







Orion 225 HCCA & a set of Soundstream 5.25's







Another pic of the Orion & SS's







and 1 more







Crossfire CFA142







Crossfire guts







O/S Orion XTR dvc 10 next to a Ample Audio 10 & a Alpine Type R 10







Another pic of the XTR w/ the other subs







Both of the 10" XTR dvc's

I have more in storage, will post pics when I get a chance...


----------



## bigdwiz

PPI_GUY said:


> Those Terminators are awesome amps! Very similiar boards to the PPI Pro Mos 25's. .5 ohm stable. They share the same speaker connectors as the older PPI Pro Mos/AM/M series amps. The original Sedona series also used those connectors. I have some but, no extras. All the connectors I have go with my amps. They are getting hard to find but, the user JDSpeedracer on Ebay has some...a warning though, they are priced high, around $40 each!


So true....I searched for MONTHS, hoping to come across a deal on an older PPI amp so I could share the harness with the Pro Mos 25 I got off eBay. I finally gave up and ordered one from the guy PPI_GUY recommended. It was $40 plus $5 shipping ....but he did throw in a couple of PPI stickers 

Nice amp, I'm wanting to add a Terminator to my collection as soon as I can find one!

---


----------



## jbreddawg

bigdwiz said:


> So true....I searched for MONTHS, hoping to come across a deal on an older PPI amp so I could share the harness with the Pro Mos 25 I got off eBay. I finally gave up and ordered one from the guy PPI_GUY recommended. It was $40 plus $5 shipping ....but he did throw in a couple of PPI stickers
> 
> Nice amp, I'm wanting to add a Terminator to my collection as soon as I can find one!
> 
> ---


I appreciate the help from everyone about the ones on ebay for 40 bucks. 
I personally just wont support someone who is price gouging so bad . Dont get me wrong, I'm all about someone making their profit but selling a 5 dollar plug for 45 is just wrong. 

I just searched closed auctions and saw several ppi amps that sold for 50 or less with the plug. 
That said, I have waited over a decade for another terminator ,I can wait awhile longer for a plug


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Soon to be pics of a Pioneer DEX-M88....!!!


I have 2 DEX M88's two tuners and a parts DEX M88 sweet decks....


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

Here is a small assortment of some of my spare decks...you may take notice of a few old school Mobile ES and Premier decks in the shot  They all work fine...i have a lot more and nib units as well....


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

A couple of old school deck shots.....


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

Old school build I'm working on in my 76 Stingray....PPI Flat Piston 8's....PPI Art series amps...I'm hoping to have it all hooked up this week


----------



## matthewo

i guess i will wait for this stuff to become O/S cause, the audison amp isnt that old but its an amazing piece of equipment. btw the sub is a 9110c, pretty rare. and sounds great and gets loud. its a "SQ" sub they say. and does sound good. i hope this stuff lasts, cause i want to keep it in my ride until it is O/S


----------



## rugrat

Louisiana_CRX said:


> Here is a small assortment of some of my spare decks...you may take notice of a few old school Mobile ES and Premier decks in the shot  They all work fine...i have a lot more and nib units as well....


Nice decks,
what brand is the white one? Is it JENSEN marine cd?


What doesn't belong in this picture? 
The 9855 looks like a spaceship from the future ,


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

rugrat said:


> Nice decks,
> what brand is the white one? Is it JENSEN marine cd?
> 
> 
> What doesn't belong in this picture?
> The 9855 looks like a spaceship from the future ,


its just a wide collection of various decks...the JENSEN is a brand new marine CD I picked up for $35 i plan on using in in one of my Subaru Brats


----------



## KrackerG

i like that alpine next to the white one, the one with the green chiclet buttons, very nice


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

KrackerG said:


> i like that alpine next to the white one, the one with the green chiclet buttons, very nice


thats an old school 7904 ...it works good...it also will play burnt cd's....


----------



## n_olympios

Louisiana_CRX said:


> A couple of old school deck shots.....


If that Sony is the CDX-C8000R I had one myself. Great HU, awful "DSO" effect. :laugh:


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

matthewo said:


> i guess i will wait for this stuff to become O/S cause, the audison amp isnt that old but its an amazing piece of equipment. btw the sub is a 9110c, pretty rare. and sounds great and gets loud. its a "SQ" sub they say. and does sound good. i hope this stuff lasts, cause i want to keep it in my ride until it is O/S


You just wanted to show a pic of your gear... :laugh:

Seriously, you can remove it now.. :laugh:


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

n_olympios said:


> If that Sony is the CDX-C8000R I had one myself. Great HU, awful "DSO" effect. :laugh:


Its a CDX C8050x The DSO isn't for all setups....


----------



## bigdwiz

Back in the "Old School", manufacturers stood behind their products. MTX offered a 10yr warranty on their speakers and M&M offered "lifetime" warranty (turned out to be a short life for the company ) 

I had a pair of the 10" BTW1044 Blue Thunder subs (still have one) and had them replaced 4 times over a 10yr period. I recall the last replacement around 1999 having a difficult time getting the subs replaced b/c customer service wasn't aware any 10yr warranty :deal2:

Here is an MTX Blue Thunder ad from March 1990 CA&E:


----------



## sangellga

bigdwiz said:


> Back in the "Old School", manufacturers stood behind their products. MTX offered a 10yr warranty on their speakers and M&M offered "lifetime" warranty (turned out to be a short life for the company )


You mean the warranty that looked like this?: 









And Tony was in business for almost 50 years. Just wasn't selling car audio gear for very long. Not quite 10 years.


----------



## bigdwiz

Yes, Steve, I left the door open for you with that one! :beerchug:

---


----------



## ChrisB

sangellga said:


> You mean the warranty that looked like this?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Tony was in business for almost 50 years. Just wasn't selling car audio gear for very long. Not quite 10 years.


Their "lifetime" warranty wasn't so lifetime. In high school one of my friends had the surrounds dry rot on his Godfather 15s. The local M&M dealer wouldn't honor the lifetime warranty citing "sun damage" as the cause. Kind of weird since the subs never saw one lick of sun light with the blow thru on his lowrider, regular cab, Nissan truck.


----------



## sangellga

bigdwiz said:


> Yes, Steve, I left the door open for you with that one! :beerchug:
> 
> ---


Yes you did my friend! 



ChrisB said:


> Their "lifetime" warranty wasn't so lifetime. In high school one of my friends had the surrounds dry rot on his Godfather 15s. The local M&M dealer wouldn't honor the lifetime warranty citing "sun damage" as the cause. Kind of weird since the subs never saw one lick of sun light with the blow thru on his lowrider, regular cab, Nissan truck.


Sounds like a crappy dealer! Your's is the very first instance I have ever heard of the warranty not being honored. Could have also been around the time that M&M was closing and the dealer didn't want to get stuck on the replacement. From what I have been told there were some financial issues at then end for M&M as well. I even had a set of Polys replaced that I installed myself. Blew the dustcaps off on both of them. Took them out of the box, shipped them to M&M and had replacement (or repaired) subs a few weeks later. Put those in a larger box!


----------



## MACS

bigdwiz said:


> Back in the "Old School", manufacturers stood behind their products. MTX offered a 10yr warranty on their speakers and M&M offered "lifetime" warranty (turned out to be a short life for the company )
> 
> I had a pair of the 10" BTW1044 Blue Thunder subs (still have one) and had them replaced 4 times over a 10yr period. I recall the last replacement around 1999 having a difficult time getting the subs replaced b/c customer service wasn't aware any 10yr warranty :deal2:
> 
> Here is an MTX Blue Thunder ad from March 1990 CA&E:



I've still got a bunch of my BT and Terminator stuff laying around. I posted some BT and Terminator sub pics earlier in this thread. Figured I would share pics of my new in box BTA 2100 amp and a few more pics of early drivers . 

































.
.
Blue Thunder 3-way set and pair of new in box 12" BTW 1244 subs








.
.
Series one BT subs at bottom and series two subs at top. The series one have script writing on the fabric dust cap.


----------



## MACS

First generation Terminator ad to go with the Blue Thunder ad bigdwiz posted above.








.
.
Here's some real old school MTX for you. A Cranker 18". Unfortunately not my sub, but figured I would share pics of this rare beast.


----------



## bigdwiz

@MACS, NICE MTX Blue Thunder stash! :rockon:

---


----------



## 9mmmac

Mahna Mahna said:


> Here are some pics of my 89 Camaro from my IASCA days back in the mid 90's
> Car was sponsored by Soundstream canada. Front stage was MB Quart.
> 
> EQT's and ESP-2 in the dash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cigarette lighter bacame the control knob for the ESP-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Clarion deck...ashtray had switches for the neon and fans for the amps. 12v outlet from the lighter was relocated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO rear fill here.....just some Xovers and you can see the fuse and dist. blocks behind the rear seats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original Reference Amps...one 500 and a pair of 300's Also a pair of Soundstream 10" subs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the covers on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first build...lots of Soundstream Granite stuff...EQL and a 4XS


OMG! I had the same Clarion head unit! I had the DSP module and the CD changer with fiber optic cable. About a year ago, I took the whole kit and cabodle to the Disabled American Veterans thrift store. That box also had an old Eclipse with a scratchy/noisy NOB. If anybody bought eh Eclipse, you need a Stabbing Westward CD to unlock it! Did I do the right thing? I dunno.


----------



## KrackerG

mannn, i love that old mtx blue thunder stuff! i have a pair of 12"s back in the day as my very first subs. love them!!


----------



## yeldak99

Just picked this up from a guy on Craigslist...... now, who can tell me about it, specifically, there are 4 wires, 1 black, 1 red, and 2 blue with white stripe. I get red=power Black=ground and one of the blue with white=remote, but what about the other? one of them was labeled 0.5A max.... anyone have a link to a manual maybe? (I haven't googled yet, but I will as soon as I finish posting) 










Of course the guy had no clue about the unit itself, he also has a Denon DCA-800 I may pick up later, he's gonna get me some pictures and hopefully a good price.


----------



## sangellga

yeldak99 said:


> Just picked this up from a guy on Craigslist...... now, who can tell me about it, specifically, there are 4 wires, 1 black, 1 red, and 2 blue with white stripe. I get red=power Black=ground and one of the blue with white=remote, but what about the other? one of them was labeled 0.5A max.... anyone have a link to a manual maybe? (I haven't googled yet, but I will as soon as I finish posting)
> 
> 
> Of course the guy had no clue about the unit itself, he also has a Denon DCA-800 I may pick up later, he's gonna get me some pictures and hopefully a good price.


Off the top of my head I want to say that is to tie in to your dash dimmer.


----------



## PPI_GUY

MACS, do those MTX BTA amps have the same "Thump" swith that came on the Terminators?


----------



## sangellga

Any old schoolers out there know when the Phoenix Gold EQ215ix Equalizer/Crossover was produced?








Looks like a really nice unit but I fear it is probably newer than what I am looking for.


----------



## imjustjason

yeldak99 said:


> Just picked this up from a guy on Craigslist...... now, who can tell me about it, specifically, there are 4 wires, 1 black, 1 red, and 2 blue with white stripe. I get red=power Black=ground and one of the blue with white=remote, but what about the other? one of them was labeled 0.5A max.... anyone have a link to a manual maybe?


I would guess that one is remote in from the deck and the other is remote out to the amps.


----------



## HondAudio

sangellga said:


> Any old schoolers out there know when the Phoenix Gold EQ215ix Equalizer/Crossover was produced?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a really nice unit but I fear it is probably newer than what I am looking for.


1994-1996-ish? Guessing, here.


----------



## Nology

Gotta love craigslist. Picked this up today for $15.


----------



## jacampb2

yeldak99 said:


> Just picked this up from a guy on Craigslist...... now, who can tell me about it, specifically, there are 4 wires, 1 black, 1 red, and 2 blue with white stripe. I get red=power Black=ground and one of the blue with white=remote, but what about the other? one of them was labeled 0.5A max.... anyone have a link to a manual maybe? (I haven't googled yet, but I will as soon as I finish posting)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the guy had no clue about the unit itself, he also has a Denon DCA-800 I may pick up later, he's gonna get me some pictures and hopefully a good price.


What is the model # on the processor? I see 920eq on the controller, but is it the same on the processor itself? I may be able to find you the manual, but I'm not finding anything on just the 920eq-- a lot of the clarion processors that could be controlled by a HU had a different model # then their controllers... 

Anyhow, the two remotes, one is in, one is out. IIRC, the remote out is delayed a little bit to minimize the possibility of turn on/off thump. A lot of their processors were like this.

Later,
Jason


----------



## yeldak99

jacampb2 said:


> What is the model # on the processor? I see 920eq on the controller, but is it the same on the processor itself? I may be able to find you the manual, but I'm not finding anything on just the 920eq-- a lot of the clarion processors that could be controlled by a HU had a different model # then their controllers...
> 
> Anyhow, the two remotes, one is in, one is out. IIRC, the remote out is delayed a little bit to minimize the possibility of turn on/off thump. A lot of their processors were like this.
> 
> Later,
> Jason


The brain has the same model number on the label.


----------



## Patriot_tech

Here's a mint Polk C4 sub box I have. 4 6x9's iso-ported. Not bad for the size.
Hopefully the pic shows up, Not sure how to post pics.


----------



## Patriot_tech

Ok that worked. Here is an LA Sound Xover. I found 2 of these last week at a local Electronics shop that sold car audio YEARS ago. They both are BNIB still in the plastic wrap with all the papers. I know its LA Sound, but it was cool to see them never touched and I got a good deal on them.


----------



## cutra

Patriot_tech said:


> Ok that worked. Here is an LA Sound Xover. I found 2 of these last week at a local Electronics shop that sold car audio YEARS ago. They both are BNIB still in the plastic wrap with all the papers. I know its LA Sound, but it was cool to see them never touched and I got a good deal on them.


Loved the LA sound stuff. 
Not the greatest yet none the less still worth posting. 
I had a bunch brand new amps and stupid me sold them for a quick buck.


----------



## cutra

Here is the LA Sound amp that I had about 5 of them brand new! ...
Should not have sold them I think LOL...


----------



## Patriot_tech

Back in the late 80's / early 90's I installed alot of LA Sound, Targa, and Sherwood. Some of it was not all THAT bad. I remember being at a show in Columbus and one of the local dealers had done a complete targa show system. It really did sound quite good for what it was.

I sold on the side and had managed to get an account at The Wholesale House. Ahhhh good times...


----------



## yeldak99

One of my first amps was a Laguna... 4ch. circa 96-97ish


----------



## SSCustoms

Patriot_tech said:


> Here's a mint Polk C4 sub box I have. 4 6x9's iso-ported. Not bad for the size.
> Hopefully the pic shows up, Not sure how to post pics.


After that came out, I did a box with four 6.5" iso-ported. It sounded good for what I had in it and everybody guessed that I had some 10's in the trunk!


----------



## PPI_GUY

Ahhhh....the "Wholesale House". They supplied many local fly-by-night shops that couldn't get the major brands because territory rights and large initial order costs.


----------



## Patriot_tech

PPI_GUY said:


> Ahhhh....the "Wholesale House". They supplied many local fly-by-night shops that couldn't get the major brands because territory rights and large initial order costs.


They supplied alot more than just the 'fly by night shops'. Pretty much everyone around here bought from them in some form or another.

At the time, I was more than just a 'fly by night shop'. Although I was working out of my garage on the side and going to college, I was Zapco's only Ohio dealer (They said they'd sell to me until a storefront wanted to pick up the line). As I look back on those days, it really is amazing what good word of mouth can do for a business.


----------



## draft6969

OMG  this the longest best thread i have read


----------



## jacampb2

yeldak99 said:


> The brain has the same model number on the label.


Sorry, I can't help you out then. I can't find it listed. Somehow a long time ago I managed to get allowed access to clarions dealer site with all their manuals and service bulletins. I have found manual on there for clarion gear I have had that was made back in the mid nineties, and the available material seems quite comprehensive, but I couldn't find 920EQ listed-- I actually couldn't find much of anything about it via google too. I wonder if it is pretty rare? IDK, but I tried for ya. Sorry!

On second thought, I have a lot of the old school clarion catalogs around somewhere too. It might not be much, but if you can give me an approximate year, I can see if I can ind it listed in those?

Later,
Jason


----------



## SUX 2BU

Patriot_tech said:


> Here's a mint Polk C4 sub box I have. 4 6x9's iso-ported. Not bad for the size.
> Hopefully the pic shows up, Not sure how to post pics.


That's cool. Would be neat to see the inside of that. I liked the Rockford "Box That Rocks" series too. They made a neat Camaro box with 2 8's in it that was a sealed bandpass I think and a more rectangular box with either one or two 8's in a ported bandpass if I recall right. Been a while lol

LA Sound wasn't too bad as mentioned. I ran a 2-way xover for a while in the early 90s and it was fine. No noise or anything.


----------



## draft6969

Well i didnt see one of these. my crunch cr600. i also have a 150, 100, 450, and 2 crunch pro 15's still in the box.











but i already regret selling these a few months back


----------



## mellowbob

Patriot_tech said:


> Here's a mint Polk C4 sub box I have. 4 6x9's iso-ported. Not bad for the size.
> Hopefully the pic shows up, Not sure how to post pics.


I still have mine and am using it as my home theater sub. Love how you can wire it as 8 or 4 ohms!


----------



## Patriot_tech

mellowbob said:


> I still have mine and am using it as my home theater sub. Love how you can wire it as 8 or 4 ohms!


iirc, its 4 ohms per side. 2 ohms I get.... 8 ohms I get.... 4 ohms I don't get

How are you wiring this?


----------



## smgreen20

jacampb2 said:


> What is the model # on the processor? I see 920eq on the controller, but is it the same on the processor itself? I may be able to find you the manual, but I'm not finding anything on just the 920eq-- a lot of the clarion processors that could be controlled by a HU had a different model # then their controllers...
> 
> Anyhow, the two remotes, one is in, one is out. IIRC, the remote out is delayed a little bit to minimize the possibility of turn on/off thump. A lot of their processors were like this.
> 
> Later,
> Jason


It IS the 920EQ from Clarion back in '92-94. They aren't super rare, but not so easy to find anymore. I'm a Clarion freak, esp from that era in time. I just managed to get my hands on a NIB Clarion ADCS-1 system that I will post pics of this weekend. The next thing on my list IS the Clarion 920EQ. I have some $$ to spend on it, though not much- but enough to meet it's current value, if you'd like to sell it. That would go good with my Clarion 7770 HU of the same year. 

I have this thing where I NEED to have both the HU and the processor for it. Thus far I have:
Clarion ADCS-1 which is a complete system all in itself
Clarion DRX9375r w/the DPH9300
Clarion 7770 looking for the 920EQ to mate it with.

SO what do ya say, wanna sell me that 920EQ?


If they have any left, parts/manuals and the like can be bought here> Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.

Here's the link to the 920EQ

http://www.pacparts.com/model.cfm?m...ction=list_part&CFID=5334788&CFTOKEN=51543738


----------



## mellowbob

Patriot_tech said:


> iirc, its 4 ohms per side. 2 ohms I get.... 8 ohms I get.... 4 ohms I don't get
> 
> How are you wiring this?


My bad. I meant 4 ohm stereo, 8 ohm mono.


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

Zapco made 5ch goodness here  i'm thinking about installing this beauty in my Porsche 928


----------



## Patriot_tech

mellowbob said:


> My bad. I meant 4 ohm stereo, 8 ohm mono.


I see. Are you powering it with a plate amp? I may use it for a computer sub if I get around to it.


----------



## slowsedan01

Anybody care to think what a NIB Soundstream USA204 would be worth? What would you pay for it on the street?


----------



## The Baron Groog

PimpMySound - CarHifi ohne Ende - 

The dealer is on here, pimpmysound , not sure of the age of the stuff myself, but BNIB for those who are interested!


----------



## scottx

Some nice stuff in here! I had a blast back in the 90's doing installs with all of this equipment.


----------



## jrs1006

cutra said:


> Here is the LA Sound amp that I had about 5 of them brand new! ...
> Should not have sold them I think LOL...


That was a cool amp. I ran one for like 4 years no problem, mixed mono and it drove fosgate components and and two eclipse 12's. I was really happy with it. wish I could find one just for the sake of having it.


----------



## jrs1006

Louisiana_CRX said:


> Here is a small assortment of some of my spare decks...you may take notice of a few old school Mobile ES and Premier decks in the shot  They all work fine...i have a lot more and nib units as well....


Hey is that a dex-p88. or something like it. I have been searching for anything in that line deh-p625 or higher.


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

jrs1006 said:


> Hey is that a dex-p88. or something like it. I have been searching for anything in that line deh-p625 or higher.


I have DEX P99 and DEX P98 and not shown DEX P1R...plus old school DEX M88's...


----------



## normalicy

Throwing this Rockford Fosgate Punch Link up before I sell it (was incredibly hard to find 10 years ago):


----------



## stills

A404 bump


----------



## sangellga

More M&M goodness. Added these 3 Rose Series 10" 4ohm subs to the collection. They have a few miles on them but the one I have loaded into my test enclosure sounded really mean. The test enclosure is just a hair over 2cuft and has a single 4" port tuned to 32hz. My little RF 75HD was enough to shake pictures on the walls and make the light fixtures rattle. Can't wait to get two of them going with a solid 300-400 watts. All 3 measured between 3.8 and 4ohm. Only major flaw is the dustcaps were glued on with silicone at some point. Have not decided if I am going to try and remove it yet or not.


----------



## Louisiana_CRX




----------



## PPI_GUY

Louisiana_CRX said:


>


SOMEBODY FIND ME ONE OF THESE PRO MOS 450'S IN *BLACK!*!!


----------



## jbreddawg

My Newest Find


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

Louisiana_CRX said:


>


i thought about touching this one up and running it in my Stingray...but the subs are single 8's...I couldn't find any brand new single 4ohm PC8's


----------



## Kmanian

bigdwiz said:


> Back in the "Old School", manufacturers stood behind their products. MTX offered a 10yr warranty on their speakers and M&M offered "lifetime" warranty (turned out to be a short life for the company )
> 
> I had a pair of the 10" BTW1044 Blue Thunder subs (still have one) and had them replaced 4 times over a 10yr period. I recall the last replacement around 1999 having a difficult time getting the subs replaced b/c customer service wasn't aware any 10yr warranty :deal2:
> 
> Here is an MTX Blue Thunder ad from March 1990 CA&E:


I have 3 bta 2100 amps. Using one of the daily now. Absolutely love them


----------



## loginfailed

Cool thread. Lots of old stuff in here. I've got a couple older Alpine amps myself but I can't post pics yet.


----------



## van johnson112

Dug out my MCD700 crossover the other night.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I'm not sure if the guy is still here, but this is from the DIYMA Michigan Meet '08 










Looked rather terrible, sounded rather GREAT.. lol...


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

I reorganized some of my old decks....notice the Alpine 7618 cassette deck I also have the external digital time/freq processor for it......


----------



## stills

what are the blaupunkts?


----------



## KP

She's old, beat up and cranky but works. Never seen or even heard of another one. Orion 2200GX. 2 x 200 @ 4ohm, 12V. 2 x400, 12v. Not sure if it can be bridged or not. Two dual mono's inside.


----------



## arcman




----------



## arcman




----------



## arcman

This was all installed in early 80's, It is still in there now, cd changer is a little picky as to what it will play, from what I know the changer was the 1st sony. Has M&M mids and tweeter in the doors.


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

stills said:


> what are the blaupunkts?


I have quite a few Blaupunkts the ones shown are a Cassablanca CD50....Los Angeles MP71....Richmond CD45.....Acapulco MP54....I also have one in my Audi TT....Bahamas MP46 ...I have one of those in my Porsche 911...not shown are a couple of Memphis MP66's and a Los Angeles MP74 and an old Ventura CD83....I have several more but thats the Majority of Blaupunkt decks...from basic to very high end


----------



## sangellga

arcman said:


> This was all installed in early 80's, It is still in there now, cd changer is a little picky as to what it will play, from what I know the changer was the 1st sony. Has M&M mids and tweeter in the doors.
> 
> http://i1108.photobucket.com/albums/h414/weintx/100_0579.jpg?t=1298227403


Any chance to see a pic of those M&M mids and tweets? Were the mids Godfathers or the pre-Godfather series?


----------



## smgreen20

Here's part 1 of 2 due to the amount of pics I can post at 1 time.


----------



## smgreen20

Part 2

Here she is as I have now acquired my NIB Clarion ADCS-1. This HU has been at the top of my collection list for over 15+ yrs and thanks to him, it is now a reality. I have found a mounting cage for it and an owners manual, which it did not come with, online.




















































































I will have some more pics later with it powered up and running, it'll just be later into the summer. I will also have some pics of my newly acquired Auto PC 310 and the 920EQ w/the 7770.


----------



## yeldak99

smgreen20 said:


> Part 2
> 
> Here she is as I have now acquired my NIB Clarion ADCS-1. This HU has been at the top of my collection list for over 15+ yrs and thanks to him, it is now a reality. I have found a mounting cage for it and an owners manual, which it did not come with, online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have some more pics later with it powered up and running, it'll just be later into the summer. I will also have some pics of my newly acquired Auto PC 310 and the 920EQ w/the 7770.



I am jealous as **** right now... I now see why you wanted the 920.....


----------



## arcman

sangellga said:


> Any chance to see a pic of those M&M mids and tweets? Were the mids Godfathers or the pre-Godfather series?


I'm not sure on that. I had a set of the tweeters that got poked with unknown object, they now reside on the side of the garage door track. I recall what the mids look like, but don't remember the series. These are in my moms camaro that my dad built back then. I'm not in a position to ask him right now.


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

Thats a really nice Clarion.....


----------



## audiogodz1

Let it rain..... I've got plenty to do.  Like........The entire 90's.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I'm not sure if the guy is still here, but this is from the DIYMA Michigan Meet '08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looked rather terrible, sounded rather GREAT.. lol...


I absolutely LOVE pics like this! You can tell the owner either found something he loved or made great use of what he had to work with. That XTR surround is almost fossilized, the box was made in someones driveway then notched to fit and finally there is the PVC expertly put together with the correct cement. 
This is the way car audio used to be. Trade for some very used gear and pound the crap out of it!


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

audiogodz1 said:


> Let it rain..... I've got plenty to do.  Like........The entire 90's.


that looks like my car audio magazine collection...i need to get mine all together like that


----------



## n_olympios

I absolutely adore the ADCS1, you're a lucky man to find one NIB.


----------



## smgreen20

I know of one more NIB if he still has it, but that one is way more then I could afford, but then again it comes with the laptop. 



Audiodogz, is that all you've got? Magz that is. I'll have to show a pick if mine when I get home. I have Nov '94 CA&E til their last. Plus all the other car audio Magz. Over 200 last count.


----------



## jjm328




----------



## sangellga

arcman said:


> I'm not sure on that. I had a set of the tweeters that got poked with unknown object, they now reside on the side of the garage door track. I recall what the mids look like, but don't remember the series. These are in my moms camaro that my dad built back then. I'm not in a position to ask him right now.


That's cool. The tweeters likely have no fluid left in them by now but if you want to clean out your garage just send them my way. I wouldn't mind having a set of those working or not just to have in my collection. 

So here is a small piece of trivia for you. The tweeters were rebranded. (Pioneers from what I understand) They were Japan models that were purchased in bulk and rebranded. M&M never manufactured a tweeter. 

With the mids, if there were closed back, they were re-branded also.








Again, as I was told they were purchased from Pioneer and a M&M decal afixed to the back. The only mids M&M produced were the Godfather mids.








Those 5.25 mids had the same magnet and motor as the Godfather 8" sub.


----------



## smgreen20

Here's my collection of Car Audio mags. In the black racks are all CA&E, the rest are a mixture of the rest, AS&S, CSR, PAS, ME......over 220 in all.


----------



## imjustjason

All CA&E's but one, all CSR's but two maybe three, and all AS&S but one. Also some Sound Challenge, Orion Newsletters (Automotive Audio), Car Sound, AutoSound2000 Tech Briefs, 4 or 5 of the Audio - Car Stereo Directories from before the CA&E days, plus a few others. No idea how many.











Premiere CA&E











Premiere AS&S











Early CSR, not sure if first. It's first or second.


----------



## bigdwiz

Jason, that's an impressive collection of mags  !!

And not to mention the display and organization!


---


----------



## ReloadedSS

imjustjason said:


> All CA&E's but one, all CSR's but two maybe three, and all AS&S but one. Also some Sound Challenge, Orion Newsletters (Automotive Audio), Car Sound, AutoSound2000 Tech Briefs, 4 or 5 of the Audio - Car Stereo Directories from before the CA&E days, plus a few others. No idea how many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Premiere CA&E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Premiere AS&S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early CSR, not sure if first. It's first or second.





bigdwiz said:


> Jason, that's an impressive collection of mags  !!
> 
> And not to mention the display and organization!
> 
> 
> ---


Yes, I'm very impressed. Much more extensive than my collection, before I began selling it off, and i was sure my collection was pretty decent. :tips hat:


----------



## Louisiana_CRX




----------



## smgreen20

ReloadedSS, I like that collection. I'm a bit envious. I would love to look through those that I don't have.

LouisianaCRX, I've always wanted one of those Audio Control System 90's. No practical use now, but would still love one none the less.


----------



## sangellga

smgreen20 said:


> LouisianaCRX, I've always wanted one of those Audio Control System 90's. No practical use now, but would still love one none the less.


There is one on ebay just waiting for you. Not mine but I saw it earlier in the week. AudioControl SYSTEM 90 MODEL 25 300w amp 2XS Epicenter - eBay (item 190503007907 end time Feb-23-11 20:17:50 PST)


----------



## gex90

I can see that you guys have lots of car stereo magazines. :thumbsup: Please contribute to our non-profit retro car audio guide. 

If you have scanned files of car audio brochures, magazines, manuals (pdf, jpg....) please contact me.

On the retro car audio guide we-page you can allready find: 
- Some nice Pioneer brochures from the 80's
- McIntosh brochure from 1996
- Lots of Pioneer user/service manuals
- Recomended prices for Pioneer retro car stereo

And it's all for free!!

We also have a "Classic Pioneer Car Stereo" Facebook group. Please feel free to join.

Attacked picture is showing my Pioneer GEX-006, KP-005, EQ-003, GM-004 and GM-008.


----------



## TerryTee

imjustjason said:


> All CA&E's but one, all CSR's but two maybe three, and all AS&S but one. Also some Sound Challenge, Orion Newsletters (Automotive Audio), Car Sound, AutoSound2000 Tech Briefs, 4 or 5 of the Audio - Car Stereo Directories from before the CA&E days, plus a few others. No idea how many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Premiere CA&E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Premiere AS&S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early CSR, not sure if first. It's first or second.


WoW.....impressive


----------



## TerryTee




----------



## firemanbrandon

This is my first post, so "hello" to everyone. Since I have some old school gear I figured this thread would be a fitting first post. Apparently, as a new member I cant post pictures, So i will list my gear.

3 McIntosh Amps- Mc431, Mc443m, Mc420

Clarion HX-D1 Head unit with Dph910 Processor

3 Sets of A/D/S/ PX Speakers- 641 px, 336 px, 335px

I used to have a clarion ADCS-1 Which would have been cool to post here, but i sold it a few years ago and cant find the pictures of it. 

Im hoping to get my hands on a new pioneer dex-p99rs soon and install the 3way 641PX setup in my truck soon.


----------



## chefhow

Found this yesterday when I was cleaning up the basement, I cant tell you how long I've had it but its been MANY MANY YEARS. PPI staggered power goodness....


----------



## smgreen20

Let me be the first to welcome you firemanbrandon. And might I add, you and I will get along great. I just got a NIB ADCS-1 last week. Ok a huge fan/collector of old Clarion items. I just got a Clarion 920eq that arrived yesterday, a Clarion Auto PC 310,.the DPH920 or 7500 is next on mt list followed by the HX-D1 and the DRX9675.


----------



## ReloadedSS

smgreen20 said:


> ReloadedSS, I like that collection. I'm a bit envious. I would love to look through those that I don't have.


When I find the energy I'm going to catalog what I have left and put it up for sale (again). Finding the energy is the hard part...


----------



## firemanbrandon

Thank you! Seems to be a wealth of info on here. I never had the chance to try out my ADCS-1. It was too big for the vehicle I had at the time. Its definitely a beast! If I get that pioneer DEX-P99RS I'm thinking about running an active system to that 641px set I have. 100w of clean Mcintosh power to each tweeter, mid and woofer! 6 separate 100w channels to the front soundstage should sound amazing.


----------



## smgreen20

Here it is, the Clarion 920EQ, courtesy of yeldak99.






























I'm going to try and get some pics up this weekend of the Clarion Auto PC 310 I have as well.


----------



## Louisiana_CRX




----------



## Patriot_tech

Here is the inside of the Polk C4 and specs I wrote down a long time ago.


----------



## jbreddawg

Man I just love old school Zed pieces


----------



## Patriot_tech

TC Sounds / Orion HCCA Alumapro 12" sub

Also have a custom 1" MDF ported box for it.


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

jbreddawg said:


> Man I just love old school Zed pieces


i love old school ZED pieces myself...i'm currently using the 4ch Eagle in my Jaguar....and i love the SQ


----------



## Louisiana_CRX




----------



## Louisiana_CRX




----------



## Louisiana_CRX




----------



## Louisiana_CRX




----------



## Louisiana_CRX




----------



## Louisiana_CRX




----------



## Louisiana_CRX




----------



## so cal eddie

imjustjason said:


> All CA&E's but one, all CSR's but two maybe three, and all AS&S but one. Also some Sound Challenge, Orion Newsletters (Automotive Audio), Car Sound, AutoSound2000 Tech Briefs, 4 or 5 of the Audio - Car Stereo Directories from before the CA&E days, plus a few others. No idea how many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Premiere CA&E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Premiere AS&S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early CSR, not sure if first. It's first or second.



I'm actually a bit jealous. I wish I could have a collection like that.


----------



## smgreen20

Louisiana_CRX said:


>


Dude, how could you do that to me? I have one but I see just how much I'm missing. The manuals... I don't have a 1 of them. I'm trying to get ahold of Clarion to see if they have a pdf I could download. Their supplier is out.


----------



## highenuff14

Very nice Clarion 920eq. How much do one of those go for nowadays?


----------



## yeldak99

highenuff14 said:


> Very nice Clarion 920eq. How much do one of those go for nowadays?


He got a good deal on it, only because I got an even better deal from some unsuspecting guy on craigslist.


----------



## DonutHands

lol, how is anything labeled "sony xplod" considered old school?


----------



## BigBadBakken

Patriot_tech said:


> TC Sounds / Orion HCCA Alumapro 12" sub
> 
> Also have a custom 1" MDF ported box for it.


Besides the dustcap, how much of that is Alumapro? Is that a Robot Underground deal? I love frankensteins like that!


Just outta curiousity, would anyone here *cough* Louisiana_CRX *cough* be willing to put a price tag on their entire collection?


----------



## PPI_GUY

internecine said:


> lol, how is anything labeled "sony xplod" considered old school?


That's a good point.


----------



## starboy869

maybe the first gen of the xplod?


----------



## audiogodz1

smgreen20 said:


> Audiodogz, is that all you've got? Magz that is. I'll have to show a pick if mine when I get home. I have Nov '94 CA&E til their last. Plus all the other car audio Magz. Over 200 last count.


No I have plenty. I wasn't aware it was a pissing contest. Noticed you didn't say anything to Jason. 

..and sure I have all I NEED.


----------



## smgreen20

Not a pissing match, just good fun.


----------



## smgreen20

yeldak99 said:


> He got a good deal on it, only because I got an even better deal from some unsuspecting guy on craigslist.


So do I need to thank him or you???  I'll thank you, as I've been looking for one for some time now. Honestly I wouldn;t mind having a second one to actually use.


----------



## yeldak99

smgreen20 said:


> So do I need to thank him or you???  I'll thank you, as I've been looking for one for some time now. Honestly I wouldn;t mind having a second one to actually use.


I should be thanking you. I was actually going to just let this sit in the closet until i got around to doing an old school build in a vehicle I don't even own yet.


----------



## highenuff14

The reason I wanted to ask what they go for nowadays is because I have one that I'm thinking of throwing up on ebay. Just wanted to know how much I can expect to fetch for it.




yeldak99 said:


> I should be thanking you. I was actually going to just let this sit in the closet until i got around to doing an old school build in a vehicle I don't even own yet.


----------



## smgreen20

I know what I paid and I know what is pay for another one, but I've seen them sell between $60+120. O want another one but I spent my last bit of funds getting the one I have from yeldak99. 

PM me what you want, plus S&H, and I'll see if I can round up enough $ if its within reason.


----------



## smgreen20

Please excuse ghetto typos as I'm on my phone and the interpretive text is on.


----------



## sangellga

Old school restoration project I finished today. A pair of 8" Paper Pulp M&M drivers. These were originally to be used in a home tower ( hence the 4 hole gaskets) but never made it. They sat on display for 20+ years and were completely covered with dirt and grime and the surrounds were falling in under their own weight.
I picked up the new surrounds for free and the new gaskets cost me $8. I think they look a little better and they sound really nice! 

What they looked like when I took them out of the box they shipped to me in:









And what they look like today:

















and a before and after:









I may post a thread showing the entire transformation and I also have a set of 10s that I restored as well that I documented with photos.

Later


----------



## DAT

Steve that work on the M&M's are sweet. What did you use on the paper cone to shine them up?


----------



## sangellga

DAT said:


> Steve that work on the M&M's are sweet. What did you use on the paper cone to shine them up?


Hey David, thanks man is much appreciated!

The gloss came from some stuff I had from Parts Express:
Wet Look 4 oz. Black

The 10s I restored I left as is and I almost did on these as well but I wanted to see how I liked the stuff and these 8s were just a good candidate. They actually cleaned up rather nicely and looked pretty good even before I added the shine.

I tested the TS paramters before and after application and there were some minor changes but not enough to even notice and it in no way affected the sound of the drivers. At least not to my simple ears.


----------



## so cal eddie

those came out really nice. good job.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Wow, nice work for sure. Did you have to remove the dustcap to re-foam the surrounds? That wet look stuff is cool too. I have a pair of RF Audiophile 6.5's that have brown cones from sunfade that I'd like to restore back to black.


----------



## sangellga

so cal eddie said:


> those came out really nice. good job.


Thank you.



SUX 2BU said:


> Wow, nice work for sure. Did you have to remove the dustcap to re-foam the surrounds? That wet look stuff is cool too. I have a pair of RF Audiophile 6.5's that have brown cones from sunfade that I'd like to restore back to black.


No, did not need to remove the dustcaps. I prefer not to unless ABSOLUTELY neccessary. Especially when replacments can not be had. At least not with the original logo. The only complaint I have with the protectant is that you have to apply it very quickly, any brush strokes over the first portion that the finish was applied too can look a bit streaky. (if that is a word)


----------



## stills

looks like new!

never saw too many m&m speakers locally.


----------



## The-Big-Beat

great job....


----------



## Speakers4Weapons

Wow... Good work!


----------



## Shinju

Couple of wind tunnels, not sure what they do but they look neat!


----------



## The Baron Groog

^old PG Cyclones, never heard or used one myself, but have friends who swore by them! Apparently they could have been much better if PG hadn't swapped out a metal part for a cheap plastic one!


----------



## 9mmmac

Shinju said:


> Couple of wind tunnels, not sure what they do but they look neat!


These are Phoenix Gold subwoofers. Yeah, really! Of couse they don't look like "real" speakers, but they DO move air, and at frequencies and decibels comparable to a good subwoofer. The round sprial thing oscilates back and forth like a cracked-out washing machine, and that's what moves the air. Supposedly they were pretty good, but I've never seen any live and in person. 

So how did you get these? Were they a good deal? Hook 'em up and tell us about how they sound!


----------



## SQram

9mmmac said:


> These are Phoenix Gold subwoofers. Yeah, really! Of couse they don't look like "real" speakers, but they DO move air, and at frequencies and decibels comparable to a good subwoofer. The round sprial thing oscilates back and forth like a cracked-out washing machine, and that's what moves the air. Supposedly they were pretty good, but I've never seen any live and in person.
> 
> So how did you get these? Were they a good deal? Hook 'em up and tell us about how they sound!


It's not the "round spiral thing" that oscillates, it's actually the flat square "vane" that oscillates...

They are servo "subwoofers", they have the ability to play much lower frequencies than a traditional subwoofer, but they are only usable up to about 60Hz. on the top end. Cool product...


----------



## SUX 2BU

Cyclones are pretty neat. How did you happen to own those yet not know what they are? As said, they can move some pretty good air at low frequencies. I remember a PG demo truck around 1997 that was I believe a Ford crew cab 4x4. It had 4 of those in the rear seat area and it rumbled pretty well. Cyclones were fairly expensive back in the day and as I recall they were reported to output the same as 3 -12" subs for 1 Cyclone.


----------



## smgreen20

I think shinju was being sarcastic. They're rare, but not that rare. 

The truck mentioned above had a bunch of ZPA amps powering it all too. The Cyclones aren't that powerful, esp not 3 to 1. They had great output for the power they took. And play lower then any other sub out there. They require a lot of air space, 2.5-3 cf. You can expect to pay $200 or so for a nonworking one and $350 for one that does. They retailed $850 back in '97.


----------



## ACRucrazy

smgreen20 said:


> I think shinju was being sarcastic. They're rare, but not that rare.
> 
> The truck mentioned above had a bunch of ZPA amps powering it all too. The Cyclones aren't that powerful, esp not 3 to 1. They had great output for the power they took. And play lower then any other sub out there. They require a lot of air space, 2.5-3 cf. You can expect to pay $200 or so for a nonworking one and $350 for one that does. They retailed $850 back in '97.


This, all of it.


----------



## Shinju

Yes I was being sarcastict!

I am going to be using these in an install, I was going to sell them due to fustration on how slow things were going for my second install but I found some new motivation so these are going in!

Also take everything you know about how a sub sounds and toss it out the window these are not anything like you have heard before and the 3 to 1 out put is a little much but they will out do 2 normal 12" subs at 20 hertz! heh


These Cyclones need to be mixed with a really strong front stage to sound right, By themselves they honestly sound like poo but with a nice 3 way front stage you blend them in, The whole purpose of the Cyclone is to get your bass to seem like its coming from the front of your car.

I got alot of work ahead of me on this current built using all Old school amps (Phoenix Gold M series) HU CDA-7998, Audiocontrol processing and more! DLS Ultimate 6.5/tweet set and a pair of Skylon 8" midbass drivers.

All of this is going in a 1997 Eclipse!


----------



## smgreen20

9mmmac said:


> These are Phoenix Gold subwoofers. Yeah, really! Of couse they don't look like "real" speakers, but they DO move air, and at frequencies and decibels comparable to a good subwoofer. The round sprial thing oscilates back and forth like a cracked-out washing machine, and that's what moves the air. Supposedly they were pretty good, but I've never seen any live and in person.
> 
> So how did you get these? Were they a good deal? Hook 'em up and tell us about how they sound!


Also wanted to correct, it's not the spirals that rotate, but the "paddles" that are grayish looking in the pic, are what move.


----------



## HondAudio

Shinju said:


> Couple of wind tunnels, not sure what they do but they look neat!


Phoenix Gold Cyclones, as others have mentioned. They were supposed to be ultra-low frequency transducers, and needed something like a minimum of 3 cubic feet, not including displacement. I saw a system with one of those, and regular 10s to span the frequency range between the Cyclone and the midbasses.

I still think it'd be cool to build a box that looks like an actual washing machine


----------



## ACRucrazy




----------



## The Baron Groog

^ wow, sell all those and you can pay off the UK's national debt!


----------



## SUX 2BU

EIGHT XM2000R amps?? Wow, that is probably a significant portion of the entire amount they made! Anybody know how many of those were actually made? Dang nice amp.

I hooked up my Alpine 7288 pull-out changer cassette deck last night and my JDM-market 3348 DIN-size electronic eq. They both worked! I bought the 7288 at a swap meet 6 years ago at least and it fired right up playing the cassette that somebody had left in it LOL And it remmbered the last radio station it was set to! It hasn't had power to it in the entire time I've owned it let alone who knows how long before that so I'm stunned it remembered the radio station presets.


----------



## circa40

Since there are a lot of Clarion love lately, I would like to add this little gem of an amp. Im guessing it was made in the early 80s? 

I recently replaced all of the power supply caps. I will probably replace all of the caps and apply new thermal paste when I have a chance. I was pleasantly surprised when I opened this up about 10 years ago when I bought it. 





























I also managed to find a suitable RCA/remote din connector as well as the speaker wire harness. So far it works like a champ!


----------



## imjustjason

Cutra has the 1300A version for sale on eBay. The 1300A was my first real amp. Got it in '86. I've been trying to NOT buy Leo's, but as the days run out and the price comes down it keeps getting harder.


----------



## cutra

imjustjason said:


> Cutra has the 1300A version for sale on eBay. The 1300A was my first real amp. Got it in '86. I've been trying to NOT buy Leo's, but as the days run out and the price comes down it keeps getting harder.


Hehe, 
come on $40.00 to relive the dream?! It's not that much buddy!!!!
Clarion Old School 1300A Mint Old School Rare Amplifier on eBay.ca (item 190507037712 end time 06-Mar-11 23:10:39 EST)


----------



## imjustjason

If it was $40 total I would be all over it. $20 shipping from Canadia.


----------



## cutra

imjustjason said:


> Cutra has the 1300A version for sale on eBay. The 1300A was my first real amp. Got it in '86. I've been trying to NOT buy Leo's, but as the days run out and the price comes down it keeps getting harder.





imjustjason said:


> If it was $40 total I would be all over it. $20 shipping from Canadia.


$60.00 bucks will break your bank?
Then trade you for something.


----------



## smgreen20

It's on my watch list and I just might get it.


----------



## imjustjason

cutra said:


> $60.00 bucks will break your bank?
> Then trade you for something.


Well of course it won't break the bank, but I have to limit myself somewhere. I already have WAY more stuff than I could ever need... or use. I would never use that amp. It would be a nostalgia purchase. Another one in a long line of nostalgia purchases. 

That being said... what are you looking for to trade?


----------



## jbreddawg

My newest acquisition 
Major old school staggered little box of goodness !! This is so mint I may have to hold onto this one for awhile .


----------



## circa40

^^^ very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## imjustjason

circa40 said:


>


I just notice that it says "V-Amp"... that's V for Vin.


----------



## circa40

imjustjason said:


> I just notice that it says "V-Amp"... that's V for Vin.


:laugh: Yeah it was the "one off" version....it was probably made before I was born


----------



## circa40

I just got these gems back from Dr. Fosgate for repair. I had to make new plexiglass windows for these...im rethinking the shade of tint though. 

These belong to a buddy of mine but I will try to convince him that he doesnt need them in his install  
Over 40k of rail capacitance each, not bad for a 150w amp


----------



## Speakers4Weapons

circa40 said:


> I just got these gems back from Dr. Fosgate for repair. I had to make new plexiglass windows for these...im rethinking the shade of tint though.
> 
> These belong to a buddy of mine but I will try to convince him that he doesnt need them in his install
> Over 40k of rail capacitance each, not bad for a 150w amp
> ]


These are another amp collection id like to try but have not. Im wondering how they would stack up against the old SOundStream amps. I have to admit. Carver, Phoenix Gold and all there other odd (AudioSource etc etc) Brands made some very popular gear.


----------



## circa40

Speakers4Weapons said:


> These are another amp collection id like to try but have not. Im wondering how they would stack up against the old SOundStream amps. I have to admit. Carver, Phoenix Gold and all there other odd (AudioSource etc etc) Brands made some very popular gear.


Hard to say man. I've owned PPI, Soundstream, Orion, US Amps, Adcom (which I sooooo much regret selling) etc...
They all have their own place in my heart but in the end I couldnt afford to sit on all those amps. I ended up keeping my PG gear because they have been so reliable to me and my first real amp was an M44. I cant give my opinion and not sound bias since I have their logo under my user name. I will respectfully decline to answer your question :blush:

Oh well, I've moved past collecting old amps...time to keep what I have and move forward


----------



## Scooter-Man

Lots of posts today in this thread and some nice equipment shown, I’ll add to today’s posts. I knew I had these somewhere around the house, just couldn’t find them. Moved a tool box that’s been there forever… presto!

15” Wave Mod mats with Autosound2000 ANN network. These things have been hiding from me for 16+ years. even found the original quality check list.


----------



## circa40

My very first active deck. Now reduced to bench top testing duties.


----------



## yeldak99

Scooter-Man said:


> Lots of posts today in this thread and some nice equipment shown, I’ll add to today’s posts. I knew I had these somewhere around the house, just couldn’t find them. Moved a tool box that’s been there forever… presto!
> 
> 15” Wave Mod mats with Autosound2000 ANN network. These things have been hiding from me for 16+ years. even found the original quality check list.


Another HR person huh? I didn't realize there were that many of us on here.


----------



## Scooter-Man

yeldak99 said:


> Another HR person huh? I didn't realize there were that many of us on here.


Yes, Been here (VB) for a long time. When you're stuck in traffic, got to have some clean sound to get home with. I haven't seen too many from our area on this forum.

Late!


----------



## douggiestyle

circa40 said:


> I just got these gems back from Dr. Fosgate for repair. I had to make new plexiglass windows for these...im rethinking the shade of tint though.
> 
> These belong to a buddy of mine but I will try to convince him that he doesnt need them in his install
> Over 40k of rail capacitance each, not bad for a 150w amp


Looks FANTASTIC as is :ninja emoticon: but that board is too hot to hide. How about a frosted/etched design?

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ade/51731-how-do-you-smoke-designs-plexi.html


----------



## circa40

douggiestyle said:


> Looks FANTASTIC as is :ninja emoticon: but that board is too hot to hide. How about a frosted/etched design?
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ade/51731-how-do-you-smoke-designs-plexi.html



Yeah I am looking for a lighter shade of tint. When I bought the plexi the shop had the OEM matching shade but they didnt have any scraps to sell me - I would have had to buy an entire sheet...8'x4' which would have costed way too much. I will keep an eye open for the correct shade. 

Heres a pic of the OEM vs the one that I made....


----------



## Las_Vegas_H&K

After looking at 129 pages and over a thousand pictures of very cool audio gear, I don't think I have even seen one picture of any Monolithic amplifiers.
Does anyone remember these?
I have a few pictures but can not post them until I have reached 30 posts.

I also still have a Cerwin Vega shirt that says on the back "Life in the order of inportance, food, shelter and a pair of very lound speakers"


----------



## SUX 2BU

Wow, check this article out. Shows what was cutting edge back in 1981:
Popular Science - Google Books

Scroll up 3 pages to see the start of the article. Anybody ever see a Panasonic Cockpit? I have a color brochure for one. Crazy thing.


----------



## Bugstyvy




----------



## cutra

Bugstyvy said:


>


Nice, finally someone in Ontario that owns some Zed gear!


----------



## DevanTheDude

Rockford Fosgate Series 1 subs (1992). Minty!


----------



## The Baron Groog

SUX 2BU said:


> Wow, check this article out. Shows what was cutting edge back in 1981:
> Popular Science - Google Books
> 
> Scroll up 3 pages to see the start of the article. Anybody ever see a Panasonic Cockpit? I have a color brochure for one. Crazy thing.


Ist page of the car audio article mentions Sony's digital Pulse Width Modulation amp-in 1981? (just to the right of the mustached man playing with his roof console)


----------



## Bugstyvy

cutra said:


> Nice, finally someone in Ontario that owns some Zed gear!


Thats just a few....


----------



## cutra

Bugstyvy said:


>





Bugstyvy said:


> Thats just a few....


Well show us some more buddy!


----------



## 9mmmac

circa40 said:


> Yeah I am looking for a lighter shade of tint. When I bought the plexi the shop had the OEM matching shade but they didnt have any scraps to sell me - I would have had to buy an entire sheet...8'x4' which would have costed way too much. I will keep an eye open for the correct shade.
> 
> Heres a pic of the OEM vs the one that I made....


Frosting or etching a design in plexiglass is not difficult, but it takes some special equipment and some practice. You'll need a small air compressor and a portable sandblasting kit. Badger (the airbrush people) make a tiny one, the other larger ones cost about 75 bucks- basically a big paint gun and siphon. Part of the process is choosing the blast media (different grades of silica sand, even crushed walnut shell!) and the air pressure. Then you cover the plexi with masking tape or duct tape- 1 layer, no overlap. Draw your design with a sharpie. Cut it out with an exacto knife. Blast away! Peel off masking tape. Admire...

And as for plexi scraps, you can get some by the pound off ebay. Tried looking there?


----------



## athm3x

That article is pretty hillarious. The Alpine 150wpc amp had a safety feature that shut the amp off if the battery voltage was too low, they wanted you to be able to start your car again before the "big" amp drained your battery. If they could have only known what kind of crazy high power amps we have today.



SUX 2BU said:


> Wow, check this article out. Shows what was cutting edge back in 1981:
> Popular Science - Google Books
> 
> Scroll up 3 pages to see the start of the article. Anybody ever see a Panasonic Cockpit? I have a color brochure for one. Crazy thing.


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

internecine said:


> lol, how is anything labeled "sony xplod" considered old school?


ES stuff my friend before the crap


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

smgreen20 said:


> Dude, how could you do that to me? I have one but I see just how much I'm missing. The manuals... I don't have a 1 of them. I'm trying to get ahold of Clarion to see if they have a pdf I could download. Their supplier is out.


I have the car computer module for one BNIB along with 2 changers one BNIB the other mint...I have two complete systems one brand new and a lot of parts...


----------



## sqshoestring

Louisiana_CRX said:


> ES stuff my friend before the crap


I had a mobile ES amp that had the explode on the top, one of the last ones. It was made in Japan. It was huge and well built with lots of stuff on it, it could do HC/HV, disable feedback, full xovers, etc. it was 2x75 and could do 1x360rms bridged. Made in Japan is how you can tell.

LOL, 1981, in the late 80s you could buy running cars for winter beaters for $50-200. What was minimum wage $3 or so?


----------



## PPI_GUY

sqshoestring said:


> LOL, 1981, in the late 80s you could buy running cars for winter beaters for $50-200. What was minimum wage $3 or so?


$3.50 per hour in 1987. I was trying to buy car audio on that kind of hourly wage back then. Not easy.


----------



## jpierce55

To the OP. I love the Soundstream Amps. I always wanted one of them!

Here is my best old school. A fellow racer of mine parted with it for $35 shipped a few years ago as a favor. It puts out 65x4 and if I remember right it was 110x2 (I don't know why so low on the x2, could be wrong).


----------



## Theking

normalicy said:


> Throwing this Rockford Fosgate Punch Link up before I sell it (was incredibly hard to find 10 years ago):


Hey man!

You still have it? Been looking for ages (over 1 year) for a link like that.
Please contact me either thru PM or email ( [email protected] ) Im in need of an AMP Link for my AMPs.

Have a nice day


----------



## smgreen20

A year!???? Took me 15 yrs to get my hands on the Clarion ADCS-1. Good luck on that link though.


----------



## normalicy

Theking said:


> Hey man!
> 
> You still have it? Been looking for ages (over 1 year) for a link like that.
> Please contact me either thru PM or email ( [email protected] ) Im in need of an AMP Link for my AMPs.
> 
> Have a nice day


Responded to ya.

It took me quite a while to acquire it myself. I've had some searches on ebay that I've been keeping tabs on for in excess of 5 years so far with no hits... Some day.


----------



## SUX 2BU

athm3x said:


> That article is pretty hillarious. The Alpine 150wpc amp had a safety feature that shut the amp off if the battery voltage was too low, they wanted you to be able to start your car again before the "big" amp drained your battery. If they could have only known what kind of crazy high power amps we have today.


I'm wondering what model of amp that was because to my knowledge they didn't make a 150 x2 amp until the 3539 came out in 1988. Maybe they had it designed but figured car alternators were so weak at the time that putting out an amp like was more trouble than it was worth.


----------



## imjustjason

150x2 max power maybe? IDK, the biggest amp Alpine made around that time was the 3537 and it was 80x2 rms.


----------



## Therum

Kenwood KDC-PS907 and yes I have the remote too. It looks better in person.


----------



## jpierce55

Therum said:


> Kenwood KDC-PS907 and yes I have the remote too. It looks better in person.
> 
> 
> use some non-abrasive carnauba wax on that faceplate. It does wonders for scratches on clear surfaces (like glasses).


----------



## Therum

Hey thanks. I may try that.


----------



## quality_sound

jpierce55 said:


> Therum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kenwood KDC-PS907 and yes I have the remote too. It looks better in person.
> 
> 
> use some non-abrasive carnauba wax on that faceplate. It does wonders for scratches on clear surfaces (like glasses).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey thanks. I may try that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't waste your time. Wax, not having any abrasives, CAN'T remove scratches. It might be able to fill them but as soon as it burns off they'll be right back.
> 
> Look for some Plexus plastic polish. Hell, ANY real polish will work fine.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Baron Groog

I always found tooth polish worked very well!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

smgreen20 said:


> A year!???? Took me 15 yrs to get my hands on the Clarion ADCS-1. Good luck on that link though.


Took me since 95' to get my hands on my THE CONTINUUM.. :laugh:


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

internecine said:


> lol, how is anything labeled "sony xplod" considered old school?


When you're not that old, xPlod is OLD... 

(BTW I have a Xplod HU in my DD that's been working flawlessly for OVER 10yrs now)


----------



## quality_sound

Xplod came out in the mid 90's. It's actually older than a LOT of the stuff people have been posting. I'd say 15+ years old qualifies as old school.


----------



## smgreen20

If it's not more then 12 yrs old, then I don't consider it old.


----------



## Nology

Old school to me means quality stuff mostly built in the USA. Xplod does not meet my standards of old school.


----------



## jbreddawg

Nology said:


> Old school to me means quality stuff mostly built in the USA. Xplod does not meet my standards of old school.


You would turn your nose up at some of the Japanese stuff ?


----------



## Speakers4Weapons

I worked at Sears back when they Sold Car Audio. It was back in 96. I got the Sony CDX-C900 Tape deck with a Cd changer. That unit was on par with the C90 but played just tapes. The amps Used used were all Xplod amps. They were a purple/blue color. The 4 channel amp was awesome. It had an EQ on the top behind a plexi window. The bass amp was a monster and had a high current/voltage switch TO be VERY honest those amps were awesome! But I dont think the Xplod stuff of today comes close to what they made back then. Not sure what happened and why everybody decided to make junk. Well, Mostly Junk. There is still good gear made. Just not the Xplod series, these days.Actually none of there stuff in my opinion these days.


----------



## Therum

jbreddawg said:


> You would turn your nose up at some of the Japanese stuff ?


I think as it pertains to Sony Xplod gear that the Xplod series qualifies as old school. EXCEPT the later Xplod series where the amps got redesigned and they all look like waffles.


----------



## PPI_GUY

quality_sound said:


> Xplod came out in the mid 90's. It's actually older than a LOT of the stuff people have been posting. I'd say 15+ years old qualifies as old school.


I agree on the 15 year rule of thumb. Not trying to be a snob about it but, the name of this thread is the "Old School Showoff Thread". 
I guess a Sony Xplod made before '95 would fall into that catagory. However, I would tend to think more of Yamaha as the better known "old school" amps of that era.


----------



## quality_sound

Speakers4Weapons said:


> I worked at Sears back when they Sold Car Audio. It was back in 96. I got the Sony CDX-C900 Tape deck with a Cd changer. That unit was on par with the C90 but played just tapes. The amps Used used were all Xplod amps. They were a purple/blue color. The 4 channel amp was awesome. It had an EQ on the top behind a plexi window. The bass amp was a monster and had a high current/voltage switch TO be VERY honest those amps were awesome! But I dont think the Xplod stuff of today comes close to what they made back then. Not sure what happened and why everybody decided to make junk. Well, Mostly Junk. There is still good gear made. Just not the Xplod series, these days.Actually none of there stuff in my opinion these days.


The 900 was the tape version of the 910, not the C90. The only HU that ever compared to the C90 was the XES, but that wasn't a fair comparison.

The first Xplod versions of those amps were mechanically IDENTICAL to the blue/purple versions. They just changed the color and put the Xplod badge on it. Sony started going down hill about 3 or 4 years later. 

And no one is saying their current stuff is old school. It's very age means it can't be. 

Last, EVERYTHING Sony makes for the car is part of the Xplod line. Technically, once Xplod debuted everything was part of it. Even the mobileES stuff was under the Xplod umbrella.


----------



## quality_sound

PPI_GUY said:


> I agree on the 15 year rule of thumb. Not trying to be a snob about it but, the name of this thread is the "Old School Showoff Thread".
> I guess a Sony Xplod made before '95 would fall into that catagory. However, I would tend to think more of Yamaha as the better known "old school" amps of that era.


I dunno about more well-known. I think Nak had THE name of the obscure Japanese amps. Kenwood was the big Japanese player back then.


----------



## Nology

jbreddawg said:


> You would turn your nose up at some of the Japanese stuff ?


I said mostly built in the USA. There is some older foreign stuff out there thats worthy.


----------



## roshisan1

Does this count as old school? Quite a bit better than Sony Xplod in my humble opinion....


----------



## quality_sound

1) That's not Japanese. 
2) I'd take the Sony "big reds" over anything a/d/s/ ever made.


----------



## ReloadedSS

quality_sound said:


> The 900 was the tape version of the 910, not the C90. The only HU that ever compared to the C90 was the XES, but that wasn't a fair comparison.
> 
> The first Xplod versions of those amps were mechanically IDENTICAL to the blue/purple versions. They just changed the color and put the Xplod badge on it. Sony started going down hill about 3 or 4 years later.
> 
> And no one is saying their current stuff is old school. It's very age means it can't be.
> 
> Last, EVERYTHING Sony makes for the car is part of the Xplod line. Technically, once Xplod debuted everything was part of it. Even the mobileES stuff was under the Xplod umbrella.


I have one of the Xplod/ES red amps, as far as I can tell, it's rather stout, and though it has the Xplod badge, that seems to be a product of the marketing scheme rather than an indication of the quality of the amp itself. 

Seems to be that Sony just figured that there was more profit to be made in the low- to mid- market, and they weren't getting a return on the high end (ES) or uber high end (XES) so they got out of that business.


----------



## stills

i like the looks of early 90's sony.
black or bronzish/silver
simple and plain


----------



## roshisan1

quality_sound said:


> 1) That's not Japanese.
> 2) I'd take the Sony "big reds" over anything a/d/s/ ever made.



The PQ's were made in Japan, at least according to the stickers on the bottom of the amps. I don't know about the MX series, but I thought this was a show-off thread... As far as the "big reds", I have no experience with them. I am sure that some people think a/d/s/ amps are better and some prefer Sony and that is fine as long as it is right for them. We all know that audio is subjective, especially once you move into the good stuff. Unfortunately, the name Xplod has become associated with cheaper and lower quality. I think it was a poor name/marketing choice by Sony and a shame because they have made a lot of awesome equipment over the years. On the other hand, I am not a bean counter concerned with maximizing profits within the constraints of the marketplace. I prefer quality over low price within the limits of my budget. I think the majority of consumers no longer care about quality car audio whether it is "big reds", a/d/s/, or any of the other high end stuff that I consider to be good. Feel free not to take a lot of stock in what I said, being a newbie and all...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Ok ok.... back to the regularly scheduled pron session... 

I'll never tire of looking at this lovely lady.. (i've never, in all of my life, EVER been effected by CHROME, like this amps got hold of me, not a chrome guy at all)


----------



## Speakers4Weapons

Someone just grabbed my ass..


----------



## n_olympios

quality_sound said:


> The 900 was the tape version of the 910, not the C90. The only HU that ever compared to the C90 was the XES, but that wasn't a fair comparison.
> 
> The first Xplod versions of those amps were mechanically IDENTICAL to the blue/purple versions. They just changed the color and put the Xplod badge on it. Sony started going down hill about 3 or 4 years later.
> 
> And no one is saying their current stuff is old school. It's very age means it can't be.
> 
> Last, EVERYTHING Sony makes for the car is part of the Xplod line. Technically, once Xplod debuted everything was part of it. Even the mobileES stuff was under the Xplod umbrella.


That man speaketh the truth.


----------



## yong_ly07

heres a vid of my old 12" Rockford Punch Power DVC playing after reconing. 

YouTube - Rockford Fosgate RFR2212


----------



## deodkid

some oldschool small amps..









Sony xm-3020S
Blaupunkt BQA 160
Pioneer GM-620


----------



## Bugstyvy

cutra said:


> Well show us some more buddy!



MPS-2500 before you ask!!!


----------



## FLYONWALL9

deodkid said:


> some oldschool small amps..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sony xm-3020S
> Blaupunkt BQA 160
> Pioneer GM-620


One of those NEAT little Sony amps is on FleaBay at a great price
buy it now. The down side is no power plug so it hasn't been tested.
But for 20 bucks or whatever it is I think its still a good deal. It looks
to be in FANTASTIC place. If anything I guess it could be used for
parts. The case looks VERY GOOD!

Neat little collection of those old school mini amps.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


>


I've gotta agree! This is one amp that I wish I still owned. I was amazed at
how much power the sub side would produce. I ran 3 SPL 10's in a CRX,
it would hit a 143db on any given day. I thought that was a pretty high
number for what it was. This thing teamed up with one of the other chrome
2 or 4chan so a 4way would be the ticket.

Have you ever had to send it in for repair? I had to send mine in twice, after
I got it back the second time I sold it without bench testing. I also think it
was prone to rag rash when cleaning. 

GREAT AMP!


----------



## FLYONWALL9

roshisan1 said:


> Does this count as old school? Quite a bit better than Sony Xplod in my humble opinion....


Are you in the market for a VERY CLEAN no box
a/d/s P450. I've got two of them, one showing
some rash. The second is damn hear flawless!

I would consider trades for highend 3-4" or cash

This is kind of a feeler more than a sale item. I would
much rather see it going to a collector of sorts. I know
its not as rare is the ones you have posted here....


----------



## cutra

Bugstyvy said:


> MPS-2500 before you ask!!!


Good stuff buddy, nice to see more from you... 
Is it for your collection?


----------



## yong_ly07

i guess i could post up an old set of clarion stereo that i posted in another thread here too.


----------



## GSlider

quality_sound said:


> The 900 was the tape version of the 910, not the C90. The only HU that ever compared to the C90 was the XES, but that wasn't a fair comparison.
> 
> The first Xplod versions of those amps were mechanically IDENTICAL to the blue/purple versions. They just changed the color and put the Xplod badge on it. Sony started going down hill about 3 or 4 years later.
> 
> And no one is saying their current stuff is old school. It's very age means it can't be.
> 
> Last, EVERYTHING Sony makes for the car is part of the Xplod line. Technically, once Xplod debuted everything was part of it. Even the mobileES stuff was under the Xplod umbrella.



Couldn't agree more. Sony's original ES line was among some of the nicest equipment you could buy in the 90's. Their Xplod crap ruined them in the car audio market.


----------



## slowsedan01

Here's a beautiful BNIB Soundstream USA*204 that I snagged from craigs...


----------



## King Nothing

My pawn shop find. A matching pair of MTX blue thunder pro 1502s


----------



## Bugstyvy

cutra said:


> Good stuff buddy, nice to see more from you...
> Is it for your collection?


Getting to be a bit of an addict. Although Im thinning the collection slowly, picking up pieces Im gonna use.


----------



## cutra

Bugstyvy said:


> MPS-2500 before you ask!!!





Bugstyvy said:


> Getting to be a bit of an addict. Although Im thinning the collection slowly, picking up pieces Im gonna use.


I hear ya! I'm doing the same too...
I"m down to my core right now 30 amps, 10 decks, 5 eq's, 10 subs, 12 door speakers, 6 tweeters and a ton of accessories... 
LOL.....


----------



## sangellga

Here are a couple new additions to my old school collection that I recieved just today:

A second set of Godfather mids NIB.









A NIB set of closed back mids, these were rebranded with the M&M logo but were made in Japan based on what I have been told.


----------



## cutra

sangellga said:


> Here are a couple new additions to my old school collection that I recieved just today:
> 
> A second set of Godfather mids NIB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!!! Always wanted a set of those...
> What did you pay for them???


----------



## adsoldschool

Thanks guys. Seeing these pics and posts bring back memories of when I started in this hobby back in the late 80s. Sorry I don't have pics loaded yet, but here's a run-down of some of my stuff, (SIU= Still in Use)
Yamaha EC-301 (pull-out tape deck).
Yamaha YPA-700 amp.
MTX 3-way box. (i know, i know...)
Petras Cardiac series 15" sub
Monolithic PA-100 amp
PG MS-275
ADS PH15 (SIU)
ADS 325 (SIU)
ADS 6s (SIU)
Sound Stream Class A 100 (SIU)


----------



## Patriot_tech

Wasn't alot of the M&M Godfather stuff made by SJA (Atomic)?


----------



## Shinju

My latest crazy deal/find 

2 good condition Autotek Model 99's


----------



## normalicy

> My latest crazy deal/find
> 
> 2 good condition Autotek Model 99's


That is a good find. I can't find Autotek deals anywhere.


----------



## ikoolguy

my first old school classic!

sony xec 1000
came with manual and warranty paper lol
too bad there was no original box


----------



## stills

RFX-8140

http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/library/datasheets/8140-irs.pdf


----------



## Shinju

normalicy said:


> That is a good find. I can't find Autotek deals anywhere.


I wasnt even looking for them I was in the auto parts section of craigslist looking for wheels for my Eclipse and saw an ad called Amps you want them I got them.

The Eclipse amp listed in the ad is what pulled this into my search que he had quite a few old amps couple of Carver KMOS some Coustic gear and Audiotik amps lol.

Anyway they are forsale and they have all their term screws, going to list them today. Work flawless very underrated ZED made amplifiers on par with Hifonic Series VIII.


----------



## normalicy

Shinju said:


> I wasnt even looking for them I was in the auto parts section of craigslist looking for wheels for my Eclipse and saw an ad called Amps you want them I got them.
> 
> The Eclipse amp listed in the ad is what pulled this into my search que he had quite a few old amps couple of Carver KMOS some Coustic gear and Audiotik amps lol.
> 
> Anyway they are forsale and they have all their term screws, going to list them today. Work flawless very underrated ZED made amplifiers on par with Hifonic Series VIII.


Wish I could, but money is not in my favor as of late. Or should I say medical bills aren't.


----------



## smgreen20

Got these guys off of craigslist today for $45 TOTAL!!!! The PUNCH 45 has a blown ch and the 150 looks to be A ok. They guy told me that the 150 has a bad ch and that the 45 works fine. Upon further looking/cleaning, all 4 internal fuses were blown on the 45 and I see a few burnt resistors, all the MOSFET's look fine too. The 150 looks perfect inside and all 4 fuses tested good. So I'll try and power it up sometime this week. 


PUNCH 150



























PUNCH 45




























Not a bad snag if I do say so myself.


----------



## Speakers4Weapons

i had that amp in like 91.. fried it.


----------



## stills

Speakers4Weapons said:


> i had that amp in like 91.. fried it.




iirc rockford handed out punch 45's to all teenage boys around '91. 





good find for 45 bucks


----------



## PPI_GUY

stills said:


> iirc rockford handed out punch 45's to all teenage boys around '91.
> 
> good find for 45 bucks


My first 'real' amps were those Punch 45's. But, don't remember them being "handed out". :laugh:
In fact, they were kinda expensive for a kid going to college and working part time at Kmart. I sold a TON of Kraco and Audiovox junk on that job, to pay for my first system. 
Anyone remember what the Punch 45's pictured above sold for new? I'm thinking $249 or something in that neighborhood? I know prices probably varied across the country.


----------



## smgreen20

The guy I got these off of said he paid $200 for the 45 and $500 for the 150.


----------



## imjustjason




----------



## smgreen20

Wow, 4 of them. 

A friend of mine won one back in '95ish for taking home top registering score for the entry to the local sound off.


----------



## Speakers4Weapons

PPI_GUY said:


> My first 'real' amps were those Punch 45's. But, don't remember them being "handed out". :laugh:
> In fact, they were kinda expensive for a kid going to college and working part time at Kmart. I sold a TON of Kraco and Audiovox junk on that job, to pay for my first system.
> Anyone remember what the Punch 45's pictured above sold for new? I'm thinking $249 or something in that neighborhood? I know prices probably varied across the country.


I paid $150 used. I think he was trying to say it was a very popular amp and many teens had them.
Back in 90, 91 my generation had these amps in all the cars. One guy had a punch 30 on 2 kicker 10's. Impressive for just 30 watts LOL. Another guy had a Punch 150 on 2 targa 12" in a single cab chevy. Lord! ! ! You talking blocks of bass.... We could here the dude coming from way down the road. Then there was home boy with a Power 1000. The original. On 2 18's From at least a mile away you could here this dude. 
I had mine on a Kicker 15 and at the time I had No idea what I was doin. I attempted to hard wire the amp from the factory stereo and then tried to later install Sony cd player myself ( no wiring kits back then) I had the 15 in a huge 3cuft sealed (wrong airspace) and used a 6db coil for a crossover LOL. It was pathetic but I was in heaven. The install was so outta wack that if you hit the inside door panels then the bass would hit LOL. The harder you hit the doors the harder the bass hit. I even brought the car to a pro and he couldnt figure out what was happening. It was cool though. We would( high as a kite) slowly be driving through the park and around town, as we added our own beats, hittin the doors LOL.. I tell ya. If there is a heaven, its livin them days all over again, but with the knowledge I have now....


----------



## ou812

Sometime in the 90's I had a 150,75 and 45 in a car. The 150 was on a pair of McCauley subs.......I think I spelled that right. It was pretty insane.


----------



## SSexpo03

I have a pair of BNIB Pioneer DEQ-9200's. Theres a third one some where if I can find it... LOL


----------



## bigdwiz

PPI_GUY said:


> My first 'real' amps were those Punch 45's. But, don't remember them being "handed out". :laugh:
> In fact, they were kinda expensive for a kid going to college and working part time at Kmart. I sold a TON of Kraco and Audiovox junk on that job, to pay for my first system.
> Anyone remember what the Punch 45's pictured above sold for new? I'm thinking $249 or something in that neighborhood? I know prices probably varied across the country.


The Punch 45's went for $275 and the Punch 150's were $515 (Punch 75's were $399 list). These were the list prices and at my local dealers, the selling prices as well. I saved up for months to buy my Punch 45HD (Dec. 1991). They were difficult to find in stock and the dealer's in my area would NOT discount. 

GREAT deal on those amps. PM me if you need them repaired, I have a very good and reasonable RF repair tech contact. I had P150HD repaired just a couple of months ago.


---


----------



## PPI_GUY

Wow! Found this pic on Ebay. It's the same model as the very first aftermarket car stereo I ever owned. Circa 1985...the mighty Kraco KGE-805E with 5 band EQ!










...and yes, I had the matching '4 way' Sparkomatic 6x9's to go with it along with a matching Sparko "power booster"! This was in a 1967 Chevelle Malibu during my Junior year in High School.


----------



## jbreddawg

Mmmmmm.. Goodness


----------



## imjustjason

Oh my! Love those.


----------



## Notloudenuf

PPI_GUY said:


> Wow! Found this pic on Ebay. It's the same model as the very first aftermarket car stereo I ever owned. Circa 1985...the mighty Kraco KGE-805E with 5 band EQ!
> ...and yes, I had the matching '4 way' Sparkomatic 6x9's to go with it along with a matching Sparko "power booster"! This was in a 1967 Chevelle Malibu during my Junior year in High School.


I bet you were the 'S' at the time. 

I thought i had a 'system' with my first Jensen EQ Booster.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Notloudenuf said:


> I bet you were the 'S' at the time.
> 
> I thought i had a 'system' with my first Jensen EQ Booster.


You know it! :laugh:
I saved up and bought all of that junk, installed it myself and cruised the local 'strip' with Van Halen cranked into distortion. Of course, I thought it sounded good. :laugh:


----------



## Nology

Gotta love eBay! Just scored this.

Alpine CDA-7949 CD Car Stereo - eBay (item 330545132629 end time Mar-21-11 15:22:09 PDT)


----------



## Shinju

Saw that deck reposted a few times nice dead head, but I am more partial to the 7998!


----------



## cutra

Nology said:


> Gotta love eBay! Just scored this.
> 
> Alpine CDA-7949 CD Car Stereo - eBay (item 330545132629 end time Mar-21-11 15:22:09 PDT)


Very nice deck and great freakin score buddy!!!!


----------



## cutra

Nology said:


> Gotta love eBay! Just scored this.
> 
> Alpine CDA-7949 CD Car Stereo - eBay (item 330545132629 end time Mar-21-11 15:22:09 PDT)





Shinju said:


> Saw that deck reposted a few times nice dead head, but I am more partial to the 7998!


Hehe I love the 7998 1.5 din deck. I have one mint condition too... I have not even installed it yet but I actually had 2 of them so hopefully it will get installed one day soon.....


----------



## Shinju

cutra said:


> Hehe I love the 7998 1.5 din deck. I have one mint condition too... I have not even installed it yet but I actually had 2 of them so hopefully it will get installed one day soon.....


I have had a couple of them, I just got a mint one a couple of weeks ago off CL for pennies and a matching changer!

Sucks about these old decks though is Alpine is turning them away for repair due to lack of parts  

So be very careful with your old school alpine Head units!


----------



## audionutz

PPI_GUY said:


> Wow! Found this pic on Ebay. It's the same model as the very first aftermarket car stereo I ever owned. Circa 1985...the mighty Kraco KGE-805E with 5 band EQ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and yes, I had the matching '4 way' Sparkomatic 6x9's to go with it along with a matching Sparko "power booster"! This was in a 1967 Chevelle Malibu during my Junior year in High School.


HOLY ****AKE!!!! ME TOO! Junior year!!!! LMAO! Damn I would pimp that deck today!


----------



## Nology

PPI_GUY said:


> Wow! Found this pic on Ebay. It's the same model as the very first aftermarket car stereo I ever owned. Circa 1985...the mighty Kraco KGE-805E with 5 band EQ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and yes, I had the matching '4 way' Sparkomatic 6x9's to go with it along with a matching Sparko "power booster"! This was in a 1967 Chevelle Malibu during my Junior year in High School.


We have the exact same deck at work mounted in an old oil case with some ghetto rigged speakers haha.


----------



## SHOToonz

does anyone happen to remember old Black Magic subwoofers or is my mind screwy from too many explosions?


----------



## cutra

SHOToonz said:


> does anyone happen to remember old Black Magic subwoofers or is my mind screwy from too many explosions?


I remember those kinda and also some subs called Orgasm LOL.. Seriously yet never got to see them.....Damn 80/90's...


----------



## smithee419

What I haven't seen in a long time is Hollywood Sound Labs. Anyone got any?


----------



## leepersc

^^^^
THIS!


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ I asked about HSL stuff a while back in this thread and haven't seen anything yet. They, I believe, rebranded the Focal multi-mag subwoofers and the HSL ones were the first ones I had seen with the multi-magnet subs. They painted them teal, and the Focals of course were red.


----------



## energizedsbs

I've been trying to find a pick of those first orions. My brother handed down me a pair of those around 90. I loved those. I also have a pair of HSL 10's. Ill dig them up and take a pick of them soon.


----------



## imjustjason

This must be the week for firsts for sale on eBay. This was my first true quality head unit. I had a silver Kraco, a Westport Labs, and the whole gamut of high power Sanyo's before I got this one but it was the first deck that truly made everything sound better. I paid a LOT more than the $75 this gentleman wants for this one. Maybe because mine had the knobs.


----------



## slowsedan01

Love the old school install pics, keep them coming!


----------



## willtel

yong_ly07 said:


> i guess i could post up an old set of clarion stereo that i posted in another thread here too.


Check out this Clarion system in an old AMG Benz I saw.


500SEL AMG Clarion System by willtel, on Flickr


----------



## Silver Supra

My first head unit, Concord CX70. This pic came from ebay as mine was in much nicer condition.


----------



## bigdwiz

Sony Tri-Mode XEP-150 Passive Crossover NIB
Est. 1992


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

bigdwiz said:


> Sony Tri-Mode XEP-150 Passive Crossover NIB
> Est. 1992


I saw that on ebay but talked myself out of it because I already have a Blaupunkt and Infinity version I'm not using...I did see a PG one I wanted a while back


----------



## Therum

Just picked this one up. And about to let it go.


----------



## crux131

imjustjason said:


> OMFG!! 4 - 560's!! That was mega crazy insano power for that time period.



He is a member on another forum I visit.
Truck has dual v-8's and firewall mounted 15's paired with horns if I remember correctly, and running 18's for subs. It's really a cool truck.


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts

I have just lost 4 hours out of my life looking at ever picture on this thread. 
Sure brings back some memories!

Looking for my 30th post so I can start posting pics. I got the stuff that will put Tomtoms collection to shame. 

(*JK Texas Tom, you are after all 'the man')

~JH


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts

....also Tom, if you are reading this why not throw up a pic of that crazy OS 32" Clarion (*I think). 
Did you ever get it playing?

~JH


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts

Before I start posting pics I will preface it with starting off with a gut shot.
I am sure the board will look familiar, and a great amp you can pick up dirt cheap cause most peeps dont know whats inside!

~JH


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts

Lets see....32 post and is still giving me "you must have at least 30 post before you can post pics or upgrade your account"

BOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdwiz

HiFonics Ulysses VIII - 25x2 Competition "Zed Built" Amp
Est. 1994-1996

Rated Power at 12V:

25x2 @ 4ohms
50x2 @ 2ohms
100x2 @ 1ohm
180x2 @ 1/2 ohm
100x1 @ 4ohms bridged
200x1 @ 2ohms bridged
360x1 @ 1ohm bridged


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts

Anyone care to guess who made this little POS and what has an identical board?










BTW:
This is one of about 15 amps I purchased from Craigs list. The listing was 75$ box of mixed amps. 
Lets just say I made the buy of the century!

(*More to come, going to take good pics)
~JH


----------



## bigdwiz

Alphasonik A-2018 III Amp
Est. Late 80's - Early 90's


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts

Lunar l40 (love these amps)
Gen I SS D100 (autographed by Nelson Pass himself!)
New SS SX1 XO
MC 300 (One of my all time faves)
A/D/S/ PQ20


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts

I believe these are the last new Sony XES M50s in the world (let me know if you know of others so I can stop saying it), taken out of the box only for pics. These amps have sequential serials. 

To me the insides of these amps are some of the most beautiful ever made...pure artwork. 

BTW:
I have 2 more laying around somewhere in a box!






































I'll have more fun stuff stuff later!

~JH


----------



## PPI_GUY

Jonny Hotnuts said:


> Anyone care to guess who made this little POS and what has an identical board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW:
> This is one of about 15 amps I purchased from Craigs list. The listing was 75$ box of mixed amps.
> Lets just say I made the buy of the century!
> 
> (*More to come, going to take good pics)
> ~JH


It's definately a PPI board so, I am going to guess it to be either a G&S amp, a Phillips or a private label made for some stereo shops back in the late 80's and early 90's. 50 watts per channel. Hardly a "POS" though, as the M and AM are some of the cleanest most dependable amps ever built and this amp is a direct relative of those workhorses.


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts

> It's definately a PPI board so, I am going to guess it to be either a G&S amp, a Phillips or a private label made for some stereo shops back in the late 80's and early 90's. 50 watts per channel. Hardly a "POS" though, as the M and AM are some of the cleanest most dependable amps ever built and this amp is a direct relative of those workhorses.


WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!

Its a G&S Comp 100 and is the same board as the ppi 2050m. Funny thing is that even the DIN plug works even though the G&S manual doesnt say anything about it and in some models the end plate is not punched and is completely covered. 

Dont get me wrong when I say 'POS', I know exactly what this amp is, its capabilities and its historical significance in CA. 

People know about the white Sansui, the PPI MTX amps but the G&S is often overlooked. 

Here is a guy selling a REAL POS G&S (doesnt even know what brand) but I am 99% sure its a ppi 2150 (at worst its a 2075)

OLD SCHOOL ORION ?? M20 2 Channel car Amplifier | eBay

~JH


----------



## Speakers4Weapons

Therum said:


> Just picked this one up. And about to let it go.


DUDE 

I had this amp ( but a purplish color) and it jammed!
That was like 97......


----------



## quality_sound

I used to sell boatloads of those Sonys.


----------



## Speakers4Weapons

Id be interested in looking at the guts


----------



## Louisiana_CRX

Therum said:


> Just picked this one up. And about to let it go.


I have several of those SONY's with the EQ built in I currently am running the 5ch verion in my Porsche 928 though the mids sound good the sub side is a little weak,,,I have some of the purple colored ones as well but they don't have the EQ


----------



## Therum

Speakers4Weapons said:


> Id be interested in looking at the guts


I would take some pics but in order to see the entire amp I would have to disassemble it completely.


----------



## Therum

Louisiana_CRX said:


> I have several of those SONY's with the EQ built in I currently am running the 5ch verion in my Porsche 928 though the mids sound good the sub side is a little weak,,,I have some of the purple colored ones as well but they don't have the EQ


You know. If I could find a.. I think its a XM-2225hx (or something similar to that) I would keep it and put it in my wifes car.


----------



## ACRucrazy

Jonny Hotnuts said:


> I believe these are the last new Sony XES M50s in the world (let me know if you know of others so I can stop saying it), taken out of the box only for pics. These amps have sequential serials.
> 
> To me the insides of these amps are some of the most beautiful ever made...pure artwork.
> 
> ~JH



I agree. Very awesome amps. I don't want to let my trio of them go, but I don't think I will use them anytime soon.


----------



## so cal eddie

Jonny Hotnuts said:


> I believe these are the last new Sony XES M50s in the world (let me know if you know of others so I can stop saying it), taken out of the box only for pics. These amps have sequential serials.
> 
> To me the insides of these amps are some of the most beautiful ever made...pure artwork.
> 
> BTW:
> I have 2 more laying around somewhere in a box!
> 
> 
> Definitely sweet amps, but yours are not the last new ones out there. Sorry. A friend of mine has 6 of these as well as a whole stash of other xes stuff. Bastard will probably never, ever install it. I think he's saving the stuff to sell for his daughter's education one day.


----------



## mpowered325is




----------



## Therum

Nice. Along with the Car Audio magazine that has the CVA-1000 and a Xtant 403a on the cover. I have that issue somewhere in the attic.


----------



## mpowered325is

Therum said:


> Nice. Along with the Car Audio magazine that has the CVA-1000 and a Xtant 403a on the cover. I have that issue somewhere in the attic.


you bet. picked up all of this in the last couple days on CL. starting a SQ build.


----------



## Lance_S

ROFL,

Just saw the ear protection, that is classic. Great pic!


----------



## chad

bigdwiz said:


> Alphasonik A-2018 III Amp
> Est. Late 80's - Early 90's


That was my first amp, the DIN plug worked with the old Alpine DIN.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Lance_S said:


> Dude,
> 
> Love the security sytem, didn't check your tag, you from texas?


LOL! No, just found it in a random search for old school pics. Thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Shinju

Not 1, Not 2 more then 3 how about 4 Brand new inbox never used or mounted A series Kicker Solo Baric 12" subs! in flawless condition!

Amazing in the wild find, probably one of my top 5 car audio finds ever!


----------



## Shinju

Picked this Gem up, Brand new, All thought the mounting feet holes look used and scuffed it might have been a wall display. But its in absolutly mint condtion reguardless and one hell of a 5 channel amp!

Guts shots taken from CACrg.

Kicker Impulse IX405D 20.5" in length!

40x4 200x1 4ohm
75x4 300x1 2ohm


----------



## Las_Vegas_H&K

chad said:


> That was my first amp, the DIN plug worked with the old Alpine DIN.


I used to own about 20 of those Alphasonik A-2018 III amps and also quite a few of the four channel versions, A4018 III. I remember they would whistle like crazy unless you were very carreful with the ground and still than there was a little whistle. I used to purchase them blown from a local shop who seems like they had boxes of them and than try to fix them.
Not very powerful but a good upgrade over car stereo's internal amplification.

Oh the memories.....


----------



## Scooter-Man

Shinju said:


> Not 1, Not 2 more then 3 how about 4 Brand new inbox never used or mounted A series Kicker Solo Baric 12" subs! in flawless condition!
> 
> Amazing in the wild find, probably one of my top 5 car audio finds ever!


WOW, that's an amazing find. The memories. I had a pair of those in 10's powered by a PG MS75 gray amp in a Toyoda King cab truck. Rocked my world. Little 5" mids with a tweet down low with a pair of another tweets up top. Dam, where were those digital cameras at?


----------



## Shinju

Scooter-Man said:


> WOW, that's an amazing find. The memories. I had a pair of those in 10's powered by a PG MS75 gray amp in a Toyoda King cab truck. Rocked my world. Little 5" mids with a tweet down low with a pair of another tweets up top. Dam, where were those digital cameras at?


I remember when these came out and the shop I was working at sold kicker for a short while and the Kicker rep told the shop owner that you could pretty much build a box at the same size as the box they come in and they would preform perfectly fine.

I wish I could fine the orignal gold letter Kicker Solo Barics with the Kicker Bronco/Mustang on the dustcap, The only one I have ever seen in person was a door stop to the woodshop that was a factory Defect that they were told to field destroy a year before I worked there back in 94.


Also with that Kicker deal I snagged up today the seller also gave me a pair of used Orignal German Made MB Quart 6.5/Tweeter set with passive crossovers! Told me if I didnt take them he would just toss them out in the trash, They work and sound great but the metal dust caps were both pushed in.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Shinju said:


> I remember when these came out and the shop I was working at sold kicker for a short while and the Kicker rep told the shop owner that you could pretty much build a box at the same size as the box they come in and they would preform perfectly fine.
> 
> I wish I could fine the orignal gold letter Kicker Solo Barics with the Kicker Bronco/Mustang on the dustcap, The only one I have ever seen in person was a door stop to the woodshop that was a factory Defect that they were told to field destroy a year before I worked there back in 94.


Ask and you shall receive! Although these are the original Solo-barics and they didn't come with the "Bronco/Mustang" dust cap. Maybe you were think of the original "Comps"? Anyway, here you go. I had to replace the surrounds a year or so ago. Won't be doing that again! Too much work getting the stitching out. And yes, they were the first subs to use tiny boxes. I ran these in .6 cu.ft. each.


----------



## Morts

Picked up a MTX Thunder 4300X today and added it to the collection.


----------



## Sewman

Hi.

This is the best Thread ever. 
It tooks 2 days to read it all.

I love that old Stuff.

I never see a black or a red PPI Art-Series. Thank you.


Now i have a RF Punch 150, a Crunch CR 600, 2 Poweramper PA75.
I got also 2 PPI 2150AM, but i sold them last month, because i found a cheap Phonocar Dream. <3
I have owned also a 2075AM, 2050AM and a Concord ST500.

If i wasn't still a trainee, i would never let them go.

Yesterday i buy a Interconti PA5840.
It sounds not bet and have strong Power. 
Someone knew something about this amp?


cheers
Sew


----------



## FLYONWALL9

ACRucrazy said:


> I agree. Very awesome amps. I don't want to let my trio of them go, but I don't think I will use them anytime soon.


Not holding you to this... BUT, what are they worth? I think this
would be the only series of amps that would make me sell my Blade
SE's to buy.


----------



## instalher

SHOToonz said:


> does anyone happen to remember old Black Magic subwoofers or is my mind screwy from too many explosions?


ya they were done by omnivox.. i used to run there amps back in the late 80s pics of amps in my camaro are in this thread #2040 they were the black magic pa250. bought them from ace audio video saskatoon Doug Gilroy sold them to me.. then he got me hooked on Orion.


----------



## cutra

Morts said:


> Picked up a MTX Thunder 4300X today and added it to the collection.


Wow very nice, I never had the opportunity to own one of those..
Where did you find it in that condition? and for how much..?? just wondering.


----------



## smgreen20

Got a Clarion 5780CD for $20.00 shipped, but it's what came with it that I wanted more, the '93 brochure. the batteries I have don't hold a charge worth a crap anymore so I'll have to get some picks up later.


----------



## Morts

cutra said:


> Wow very nice, I never had the opportunity to own one of those..
> Where did you find it in that condition? and for how much..?? just wondering.


A friend had it lying around his house. I helped him out and he gave it to me. It almost looks new, or possibly very lightly used. Its about as mint as you will probably will find other than NIB.


----------



## cutra

Morts said:


> A friend had it lying around his house. I helped him out and he gave it to me. It almost looks new, or possibly very lightly used. Its about as mint as you will probably will find other than NIB.


wow very lucky guy!!!!


----------



## Morts

cutra said:


> wow very lucky guy!!!!


Helped him out a LOT. I actually got screwed on the deal  But hey that is what friends are for I guess. I definitely did more work than the amp is worth


----------



## Darth SQ

I don't know how I missed this thread.

My very first install in 1976 in my 75 Nova Hatchback was a Sanyo HU cassette player, Kraco 40watt power booster, and two Jensen 6x9 triaxials in the rear.
Spent that Summer cranking Van Halen ST and Foghat Stone Blue.

1985 I went all out before I got married (pissing off my to be wife) by installing in my 85 S-10 a Kenwood model 1024? cassette player, one of the Kenwood 100watt+100watt amps, and the Kenwood 5 lighted band eqs, all running a pair of Audax tweets, Alpine ribbon tweets (in the dash speaker grilles), mtx midranges(door panels), two Pyle 6.5s midbass, and 4 pyle 8" subwoofers in the homemade box (behind the seat). All with passive caps and coils.
It sounded fantastic! I remember cranking Dire Straits Money for Nothin' and Deep Purple Perfect Strangers turning heads wherever I went.
Sorry, but no pics from that era.

1988 I bought another S-10 and built another system using Sony's new cd tuner cdx p80?, Sony 1/2 din xk-8d, Sony 7band equilizer (model#?) (all in the dash), RF mosfet 45 Punch, RF Punch 150, RF tweets, Seas tweets (in the dash grilles), Peerless 4" mids and Peerless 6.5 submids (in door panels), 4 8" Eminence Subs (custom box behind seat), and 4 oem speakers (2 in each headrest) in used Pontiac Fiero seats for rear fill. Once again, top end all using passive caps and coils but I used a Pac active crossover to set the subwoofer cutoff point.
It was an incredible sq system winning many sound competitions in AZ and some in SoCal. I remember the judges eyes light up at the sound quality after just listening to the last 20 spl boom trucks. I remember one judge that played five songs just for his enjoyment.
The only pic I can find of the system is from my 88 S-10's layout in Truckin' Magazine June 89.
I will scan it in and post it.
It's a shame there weren't digital cameras back then or I would have a ton of pics for every piece.
I did a few installs after that but nothing worth getting into.
I lost most of my equipment to a thief in 1991. I only have a few os pieces left.
Here are pics of what I have left from that era.
Truckin' mag 89, RF audiophile 5.25" a54s mids, MTX Alma 4" mids, SEAS tweets, RF Punch tweets, Motorola Piezo horn tweets, Peerless 4" mids & 6.5" Midbass (foams didn't hold up well in storage):mean:

Thx,
Bret Mason
PPI ART-COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

I also have a Pioneer Premier KEH-M7000QR HU with a Pioneer Premier CDX-M60 CD changer which I believe was the 1st changer to use the 1bit digital to analog converter. Also came with the CXA3090 remote control.
All components still work great (especially the changer) but the tape player flap is inside the unit and the tape player is slow. I guess it should get a good cleaning before putting it in something.
Here's a few pics.
Thx,
Bret Mason
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SoulFly

wish one of you guys would scan some PDF's of a few classic Car Audio mags. can't find anywhere, love looking through that retro stuff. i stupidly threw all mine out as soon as a new one came in the mail back then.


----------



## bigdwiz

A Rare Rockford Fosgate find...thank you Craigslist!

Rockford Fosgate "The Punch" 100 (AKA "Slider")
Est. 1981-1982

Condition is 9/10, only visible problem is 30yr old adhesive (prob from Velcro). I've tried almost everything to remove it with no luck (Goo Gone, WD-40, Go-Jo, Heat Gun, etc.)







































---


----------



## SoulFly

^i had that amp at one point, something didn't work right though, cant remember but wish i kept it. good find btw.
*edit:...no wait, mine looked like that but had the bass and treble boost knobs on it. always thought it was weird how the lettering was upside down, i guess it was made to hang vertically with the heatsink towards you


----------



## bigdwiz

SoulFly said:


> ^i had that amp at one point, something didn't work right though, cant remember but wish i kept it. good find btw.


This one works 100%, even the sliders work well, without static or popping when changed from one setting to another. According to TomTomJr (25+ year RF collector), these amps are VERY rare. I have some Punch 40 "slider" amps as well, although rare, not as much so as the Punch 100# model.

Although the amp still works great, it is for nostalgia only, I don't think I'll be installing it in my car anytime soon 


---


----------



## cutra

Morts said:


> A friend had it lying around his house. I helped him out and he gave it to me. It almost looks new, or possibly very lightly used. Its about as mint as you will probably will find other than NIB.





PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I also have a Pioneer Premier KEH-M7000QR HU with a Pioneer Premier CDX-M60 CD changer which I believe was the 1st changer to use the 1bit digital to analog converter. Also came with the CXA3090 remote control.
> All components still work great (especially the changer) but the tape player flap is inside the unit and the tape player is slow. I guess it should get a good cleaning before putting it in something.
> Here's a few pics.
> Thx,
> Bret Mason
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Those Pioneer cd players were the bomb!!
I still have my original CDX-M40 and also a brand new in box CDX-M50!!


----------



## Darth SQ

cutra said:


> Those Pioneer cd players were the bomb!!
> I still have my original CDX-M40 and also a brand new in box CDX-M50!!


What's features are different between the m40, m50. and my m60?
I look forward to hearing about the difference.

I've also been thinking about selling the HU/Changer combo just to not have them sit around another 20 years.

Bret Mason
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread.
> 
> My very first install in 1976 in my 75 Nova Hatchback was a Sanyo HU cassette player, Kraco 40watt power booster, and two Jensen 6x9 triaxials in the rear.
> Spent that Summer cranking Van Halen ST and Foghat Stone Blue.
> 
> 1985 I went all out before I got married (pissing off my to be wife) by installing in my 85 S-10 a Kenwood model 1024? cassette player, one of the Kenwood 100watt+100watt amps, and the Kenwood 5 lighted band eqs, all running a pair of Audax tweets, Alpine ribbon tweets (in the dash speaker grilles), mtx midranges(door panels), two Pyle 6.5s midbass, and 4 pyle 8" subwoofers in the homemade box (behind the seat). All with passive caps and coils.
> It sounded fantastic! I remember cranking Dire Straits Money for Nothin' and Deep Purple Perfect Strangers turning heads wherever I went.
> Sorry, but no pics from that era.
> 
> 1988 I bought another S-10 and built another system using Sony's new cd tuner cdx p80?, Sony 1/2 din xk-8d, Sony 7band equilizer (model#?) (all in the dash), RF mosfet 45 Punch, RF Punch 150, RF tweets, Seas tweets (in the dash grilles), Peerless 4" mids and Peerless 6.5 submids (in door panels), 4 8" Eminence Subs (custom box behind seat), and 4 oem speakers (2 in each headrest) in used Pontiac Fiero seats for rear fill. Once again, top end all using passive caps and coils but I used a Pac active crossover to set the subwoofer cutoff point.
> It was an incredible sq system winning many sound competitions in AZ and some in SoCal. I remember the judges eyes light up at the sound quality after just listening to the last 20 spl boom trucks. I remember one judge that played five songs just for his enjoyment.
> The only pic I can find of the system is from my 88 S-10's layout in Truckin' Magazine June 89.
> I will scan it in and post it.
> It's a shame there weren't digital cameras back then or I would have a ton of pics for every piece.
> I did a few installs after that but nothing worth getting into.
> I lost most of my equipment to a thief in 1991. I only have a few os pieces left.
> Here are pics of what I have left from that era.
> Truckin' mag 89, RF audiophile 5.25" a54s mids, MTX Alma 4" mids, SEAS tweets, RF Punch tweets, Motorola Piezo horn tweets, Peerless 4" mids & 6.5" Midbass (foams didn't hold up well in storage):mean:
> 
> Thx,
> Bret Mason
> PPI ART-COLLECTOR


Sorry, it was a Sony CDX-R88 model HU.

Thx,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## normalicy

Here's a little something that I aquired around '95-96 from the USAC finals. It holds a pair of ear plugs (which are quite necessary at a finals competition... especially when indoors).


----------



## jbreddawg

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Sorry, it was a Sony CDX-R88 model HU.
> 
> Thx,
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


CDX-R88 !! The first CD player I ever had lol !! I payed a fortune for that thing !


----------



## Eastman474

I work at a shop on weekends sometimes, heres my boss Jeff Meece back in the day with his 32" clarion woofer in his bronco









Now he is an mecp master level installer, and placed second In installer of the year


----------



## smgreen20

Ahhh, the Clarion S8000 sub. 32" and 15 cubes of required air space. I love those. I need to find one. I've only seen one and a somewhat local shop. There's wasn't for sale.


----------



## instalher

so far i havent seen a soundstream mc 300 mc 500, a sounstream c.d. player, or a coustic c.d. player... hummmm none in exsistance.. also no infinity class d amps from 1994. little black boxes with a three layer fin design..


----------



## rockytophigh

instalher said:


> so far i havent seen a soundstream mc 300 mc 500, a sounstream c.d. player, or a coustic c.d. player... hummmm none in exsistance.. also no infinity class d amps from 1994. little black boxes with a three layer fin design..


I should be able to take a few pics of my lil' Soundstream amp collection tonight....you'll get more than the two you asked for lol.


----------



## normalicy

instalher said:


> so far i havent seen a soundstream mc 300 mc 500, a sounstream c.d. player, or a coustic c.d. player... hummmm none in exsistance.. also no infinity class d amps from 1994. little black boxes with a three layer fin design..


You must not have been paying attention, because I know the infinity amp was posted a few months ago & am pretty sure I've seen those Soundstreams at some point (though I don't feel like searching). Haven't seen Soundstream or Coustic CD players, but honestly, they weren't ever very special.


----------



## Lance_S

How about a Old School Powerhouse. The Rockford Fosgate Power 300 Mosfet? 50 x 4 @ 4 (more like 75 x 4 @ 4) and 150 x 4 @ 4 (more like 225 x 2 @ 4), 2 ohm stable.


----------



## Lance_S

And don't forget the truly classic and hugely powerful ORION SX222! Well, not really a powerhouse. 22 x 2 @ 4ohms. A cool old amp nonetheless.


----------



## Lance_S

All the other old school stuff I had and sold or gave away over the years I won't bother to list because I will begin to weep.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Lance_S said:


> And don't forget the truly classic and hugely powerful ORION SX222! Well, not really a powerhouse. 22 x 2 @ 4ohms. A cool old amp nonetheless.


I wonder how many thousands of those little amps Orion sold? They were fairly cheap (for the time) and very reliable. Back in the day you could see them doing all kinds of work. From powering 6x9's, to tweeters to whole comp. sets. Heck, I remember a guy running a single XTR15 with one. Awesome little amps!


----------



## imjustjason

Still have mine.


----------



## Lance_S

A buddy of mine gave me that amp. He used it in college to run a PAIR of kicker 12's in a 4th order box in the back seat. The subs faced the front and were about 4 inches from you back. The thing pounded, I couldn't believe it. It's a great little amp. It would be a good tweet amp, but yeah, people ran them for everything!


----------



## PPI_GUY

Funny how old school amps that used to run sub(s) are now considered just "tweeter amps" by many. I even catch myself doing it too.


----------



## Lance_S

lol, I know. Remember when having 35W per driver was a big deal. And running 200W to a sub was almost unheard of. I have a SS MX140 which is 35 x 4 and it ran 4 drivers. I thought it was the deal. Now guys are running 2000W into subs, 250 into drivers and 100 into tweets. How times have changed.

I guess it's good to remember the old days tho. I love those old amps, and arguably, they are still great. I am still using amps on a daily basis that are 25 years old. My RF power 300 mosfet for instance.


----------



## circa40




----------



## Lance_S

Nice PG cables!


----------



## PPI_GUY

Lance_S said:


> lol, I know. Remember when having 35W per driver was a big deal. And running 200W to a sub was almost unheard of. I have a SS MX140 which is 35 x 4 and it ran 4 drivers. I thought it was the deal. Now guys are running 2000W into subs, 250 into drivers and 100 into tweets. How times have changed.
> 
> I guess it's good to remember the old days tho. I love those old amps, and arguably, they are still great. I am still using amps on a daily basis that are 25 years old. My RF power 300 mosfet for instance.


Well, I remember systems with the kind of power you are talking about and they were plenty loud! Surely most of the guys running 2000 watts to subs now are more into the SPL side of things? I would think it would be awfully hard to balance the kind of power mid/high components would need against 2k going to a sub(s). That is and endup with anything remotely resembling SQ. 
Seems to me that anything that worked well back in the day should be fine now. You don't _need_ 3000 watts to do a nice SQL system.


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI_GUY said:


> You don't _need_ 3000 watts to do a nice SQL system.


Correct......but it's damn fun trying!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SUX 2BU

I'm using a pair of PG cables very similar to those, but they had a remote-on wire that was integrated between the pair of RCA cables. The ends on them grip SUPER tight, which makes their use on older amps a dicey proposition.

I just replaced my circa-1988 RF Power 300 amp with two also-1988 Alpine 3539 150x2 amps. I'm also using two 1988 Alpine 3525 60x2 amps, a 3656 electronic 4-way xover and an AC ESP-3. All in my 1985 Chevy shortbox 1/2 ton.

The Power 300 had nice power for sure. Strong to the DSM4080 that preceded it when it blew up a channel. I was only using 2 of the 4 channels of the 300 though. The Alpine 3539 though is noticeably more powerful still and I like it


----------



## SSCustoms

circa40 said:


>


I have a bunch of those PG rca ends and that same cap in a box in the shop!


----------



## SSCustoms

instalher said:


> so far i havent seen a soundstream mc 300 mc 500, a sounstream c.d. player, or a coustic c.d. player... hummmm none in exsistance.. also no infinity class d amps from 1994. little black boxes with a three layer fin design..


Look HERE for the Infinity digitals!


----------



## Lance_S

SUX 2BU said:


> I'm using a pair of PG cables very similar to those, but they had a remote-on wire that was integrated between the pair of RCA cables. The ends on them grip SUPER tight, which makes their use on older amps a dicey proposition.
> 
> I just replaced my circa-1988 RF Power 300 amp with two also-1988 Alpine 3539 150x2 amps. I'm also using two 1988 Alpine 3525 60x2 amps, a 3656 electronic 4-way xover and an AC ESP-3. All in my 1985 Chevy shortbox 1/2 ton.
> 
> The Power 300 had nice power for sure. Strong to the DSM4080 that preceded it when it blew up a channel. I was only using 2 of the 4 channels of the 300 though. The Alpine 3539 though is noticeably more powerful still and I like it


Nice,

I am using the power 300 bridged to my mids Yup, it rocks. I am running a PG MS275 bridged to a single 12 in a sealed 4th order that works out pretty well.


----------



## Lance_S

PPI_GUY said:


> Well, I remember systems with the kind of power you are talking about and they were plenty loud! Surely most of the guys running 2000 watts to subs now are more into the SPL side of things? I would think it would be awfully hard to balance the kind of power mid/high components would need against 2k going to a sub(s). That is and endup with anything remotely resembling SQ.
> Seems to me that anything that worked well back in the day should be fine now. You don't _need_ 3000 watts to do a nice SQL system.


Yeah, I am an SQ guy and remember the old systems didn't miss anything on volume. I had a single 15, 4 10's, 2 61/2's in the back and 5 1/4s up front. The power wasn't crazy, around 35 to 50w per driver except the 15 was seeing around 150 to 200 and it was extremely loud.

Now days it's just a single 12 in the back seat and a pair of 6 1/2 separates up front. Still really strong. I am just running alot more power today to less speakers than in the old days. Still love the old gear tho. New deck, new drivers, old amps!


----------



## Mikcuz

drool. post count. I needs it.


----------



## stills

too tight rca's

reminds me of my 20yr old monster cable 200's.
better have tiffany style rca's w/ these.











i'm looking for more if anyone happens to have any.
just ends would be fine.

my oldschool street wire's 4ga. im my impala ss











crankin' cable 8ga. in the work truck


----------



## Bugstyvy

I got these for a steal today!!!! soon to be on Ebay, after I molest them like a dirty uncle!!!


----------



## stills

i kinda like the orange.


----------



## bigdwiz

I think they called it "Ear Candy"


---


----------



## sangellga

My newest OS addition. Very clean ( flash shows some dust in the fins) and very loud! I was very surprised by just how loud this amp gets. Sounds really nice as well. Trying to decide what to do with it now.

Fultron MX220-4 Rated at 55 x 4, yea right.


----------



## rockytophigh

Not the greatest photos & I didn't have time to clean 'em up but I yanked 'em out for some quick pics....


----------



## cutra

rockytophigh said:


> Not the greatest photos & I didn't have time to clean 'em up but I yanked 'em out for some quick pics....


Someone likes Soundstream.. Too bad I have never heard one personally.
I'm sure they are nice...


----------



## Lance_S

wow, nice ss amps!


----------



## SSCustoms

stills said:


> too tight rca's
> 
> reminds me of my 20yr old monster cable 200's.
> better have tiffany style rca's w/ these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm looking for more if anyone happens to have any.
> just ends would be fine.


I MIGHT have some of those stuffed in a box in the shop. i will look for you tomorrow.


----------



## PPI_GUY

One of my favorite little amps, the PPI 2030M. This one has never seen power or been installed...



















It's probably slightly underrated but, here are the specs straight from the owners manual...

*Power Output Per Channel @ 4 Ohms, 12V, Stereo: 30W

Power Output @ 4 Ohms Bridged, 12V: 75W

Power Output Per Channel @ 2 ohms, 12V, Stereo: 50W

THD: 0.02%

S/N Ratio: 102dB

Damping Factor (100hz): >500

Dynamic Headroom (4 Ohms): 2.3dB

Stereo Separation: >72dB

Supply Voltage: 10.5-16 VDC

Fuse: 15A

Manufactured in the USA*


----------



## Kane

just picked this up, needs a little cleaning


----------



## Kane

and this, dont really know how old it is though


----------



## PPI_GUY

Kane said:


> just picked this up, needs a little cleaning


Nice pickup. Even better that it came with the speaker harness!


----------



## SSCustoms

A couple things that I have acquired from customers that they didn't want: 

This art series came from a customer who owned a junk yard. It was left in a car! He hadn't ever heard of PPI and assumed it was junk. I educated him on it but since it didn't have a crossover, he gave it to me!










This Alpine set up was in a minivan that a local taxi company bought. It wouldn't play MP3's, so the drivers made a stink! It was replaced with an entry level Pioneer cd player. The equipment was exchanged for the labor to remove the amp and run the speaker wires to the Pioneer.


----------



## n_olympios

That Alpine 3566 looks immaculate!


----------



## quality_sound

I LOVED the 3566 and 7914


----------



## ou812

Kane said:


> and this, dont really know how old it is though


Built by Zed in the mid 80's.Sweet amp.


----------



## naujokas

I bought yesterday for $ 12 a set  
Pioneer KEH-P9200RDS & DEQ9200 & CXA


----------



## Kane

Nice find, i am looking for a Pioneer deh 835 or 735....would love to have one


----------



## SSCustoms

n_olympios said:


> That Alpine 3566 looks immaculate!


It was!! It was running some old school Boston pro comps in the front and coaxials in the rear. The van it was in also had an Alpine alarm that I would have removed, given more time. Owner's manuals for all equipment was still in the plastic in the glove compartment!


----------



## jbreddawg

Old school car audio history right here !!


----------



## Brian Steele

naujokas said:


> I bought yesterday for $ 12 a set
> Pioneer KEH-P9200RDS & DEQ9200 & CXA


The DEQ9200 is still listed as a current item on the Pioneer website, BTW. I think the only thing that's change is one of the preset EQ settings has been renamed to "Hip Hop" or something like that. 

I wonder how many other electronics companies have had one of their items on the market for so long, almost the same as when it was originally released?


----------



## stills

my 1.5 din pioneer comes to mind


----------



## PPI_GUY

stills said:


> my 1.5 din pioneer comes to mind


I have the very same h/u in my daily driver truck. Not an SQ deck but, I love the look and easy to use features. Don't know if they quite qualify as old school though as they were available well into the 2000's.


----------



## SSCustoms

Brian Steele said:


> The DEQ9200 is still listed as a current item on the Pioneer website, BTW. I think the only thing that's change is one of the preset EQ settings has been renamed to "Hip Hop" or something like that.
> 
> I wonder how many other electronics companies have had one of their items on the market for so long, almost the same as when it was originally released?


This comes to mind:


----------



## cutra

jbreddawg said:


> Old school car audio history right here !!


Ah the Hifonics Gemini VI, one of my first real amps!!
Great stuff there!!! 
The vii version is one of my all time favourites...!!


----------



## jbreddawg

SSCustoms said:


> This comes to mind:


Wow, that brings back memories  I ran one of those along with the kenwood 1/2 din crossover in a 1977 Pontiac Bonneville lol ! 
Stupid Kenwood Din connectors ! What a pain those were .


----------



## sangellga

jbreddawg said:


> Wow, that brings back memories  I ran one of those along with the kenwood 1/2 din crossover in a 1977 Pontiac Bonneville lol !
> Stupid Kenwood Din connectors ! What a pain those were .


I had the same setup, EQ and xover mounted side by side in an F-150 4x4. Looked really cool and yea, the DIN cables were a pain but that old Kenwood gear did sound pretty good back in the day and the older amps were built like tanks. If I remember correctly I had the KAC-9020 and 7020 amps. Oh and they had "DLD - Dynamic Linear Drive" whatever the hell that was, LOL!


----------



## jbreddawg

sangellga said:


> I had the same setup, EQ and xover mounted side by side in an F-150 4x4. Looked really cool and yea, the DIN cables were a pain but that old Kenwood gear did sound pretty good back in the day and the older amps were built like tanks. If I remember correctly I had the KAC-9020 and 7020 amps. Oh and they had "DLD - Dynamic Linear Drive" whatever the hell that was, LOL!


Not mine but this is the first real amp I had 








I had some kind of pioneer Hu , the kenwood 1/2 din crossover and eq, the kenwood amp and a linear power 1002 . Dont remember the front speakers but I do remember running an infinite baffle setup with a pair of rockford 12's behind the seat AND a pair of Soundstream granite 10's under the rear deck ! Two pairs of mismatched subs sharing the same air space running off one amp lol 
It sounded surprisingly good !!!
Still amazes me how much bass we had back then with a whole 200 watts lol


----------



## sangellga

jbreddawg said:


> Not mine but this is the first real amp I had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some kind of pioneer Hu , the kenwood 1/2 din crossover and eq, the kenwood amp and a linear power 1002 . Dont remember the front speakers but I do remember running an infinite baffle setup with a pair of rockford 12's behind the seat AND a pair of Soundstream granite 10's under the rear deck ! Two pairs of mismatched subs sharing the same air space running off one amp lol
> It sounded surprisingly good !!!
> Still amazes me how much bass we had back then with a whole 200 watts lol


Yep, that is the 9020. Had one running to 2 M&M 12 Polys. Ran that for a couple years then upgraded to a Hofonics VI Zues on 2 Godfather 15s. 

The amount of bass from 200 watts was a direct result of subs with 96+db SPL ratings ROFL.


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts

*sorry for the bad pics....










Brand new SS DX1










New KLW Audio (Carver) image processor. Never seen one of these before and dont really know what its supposed to do. Looks suspiciously like Audio Control stuff.... 










Opened a closet box today and look what I found!!!
(2) ADS PQ20
SS MC300
SS D100
New Earthquake PA 2020
Orion 222sx
LP 2202
A Toshiba (I think this is the same as Yamaha) 
and some others....

~JH


----------



## jbreddawg

Jonny Hotnuts said:


> *sorry for the bad pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new SS DX1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New KLW Audio (Carver) image processor. Never seen one of these before and dont really know what its supposed to do. Looks suspiciously like Audio Control stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opened a closet box today and look what I found!!!
> (2) ADS PQ20
> SS MC300
> SS D100
> New Earthquake PA 2020
> Orion 222sx
> LP 2202
> A Toshiba (I think this is the same as Yamaha)
> and some others....
> 
> ~JH


Dammit,I'm going to take a second look in my closet ! I think I may have missed that box.


----------



## acidbass303




----------



## n_olympios

I see your MC431...

And I raise it with an MC440M. 



















Both in the car:


----------



## acidbass303

^ lovely...


----------



## Lance_S

n_olympios said:


> I see your MC431...
> 
> And I raise it with an MC440M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both in the car:


Yeah, that's sick. Beautiful gear. Love the Mac stuff.


----------



## PPI_GUY

A little piece I picked up this week...


----------



## bigdwiz

PPI_GUY said:


> A little piece I picked up this week...


Nice amp for a PPI Guy! J/K...

I have one as well and put it on my test bench with the resistors and blew the speaker fuses before I was done testing...I'll have to replace them and try again. Rated at 22.5w/ch @ 4ohms, more like 40-50w/ch.

My 1st Gen Punch 150 made it through the tests and gave me the following ratings (at 13.8V):

119.2w/ch RMS @ 4ohms stereo
191.8w/ch RMS @ 2ohms stereo
311.5w RMS @ 4ohms mono 
473.4w MAX @ 4ohms mono


See more info on my testing methods:

Old School Stereo: Testing Power Output from Old School Amps

I'll add a video demo soon. Yeah, I've said this for a month, but I should have some time in the next week...

---


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts

Dont get me wrong I get the fact that the O/S Punch Fosgate amps have a place in car audio history.....but....all I am saying is made damn sure to wash your hands real good after handing one. 

~JH


----------



## smgreen20

Lead solder be why? 

I'm selling my PUNCH45 on ebay right now. She's dead though. It's the model after yours.


----------



## normalicy

I love you for this. Been wishing for a site that would pick up the slack where the magazines left a gaping hole. It's funny, because I just recently found this site (in German) doing the same thing:

von Alpine bis Zapco



bigdwiz said:


> Nice amp for a PPI Guy! J/K...
> 
> I have one as well and put it on my test bench with the resistors and blew the speaker fuses before I was done testing...I'll have to replace them and try again. Rated at 22.5w/ch @ 4ohms, more like 40-50w/ch.
> 
> My 1st Gen Punch 150 made it through the tests and gave me the following ratings (at 13.8V):
> 
> 119.2w/ch RMS @ 4ohms stereo
> 191.8w/ch RMS @ 2ohms stereo
> 311.5w RMS @ 4ohms mono
> 473.4w MAX @ 4ohms mono
> 
> 
> See more info on my testing methods:
> 
> Old School Stereo: Testing Power Output from Old School Amps
> 
> I'll add a video demo soon. Yeah, I've said this for a month, but I should have some time in the next week...
> 
> ---


----------



## normalicy

Brian Steele said:


> The DEQ9200 is still listed as a current item on the Pioneer website, BTW. I think the only thing that's change is one of the preset EQ settings has been renamed to "Hip Hop" or something like that.
> 
> I wonder how many other electronics companies have had one of their items on the market for so long, almost the same as when it was originally released?


Their 4x10" speakers have been the same since the late 80's.


----------



## Sewman

Hi.
The amp-performance Website ist awsome.
The owner is a very nice guy.
In the next weeks i send my Crunch, the Interconti, this Daytona and a Sony XM-2020 to him.

There you can see my old PPI's, the Concord, and my Punch 150.

Yesterday i buy this old Daytona Amp. Looks like an RF 200ix / 200 DSM.


----------



## sangellga

My latest OS additions, 2 really clean 12" 4 ohm Godfathers:


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts

My truck a 'few' years ago. This was not a finished pic, the bottom cap was off (cable access over the hump) and the drivers needed some armor all. This had 8-15" comps and +1200 watts per driver (8-kicker 500ss mono). I have had up to 16-15" kickers in other vehicles. 

Oh the memories....

BTW: I still have most all this stuff....

~JH


----------



## Lance_S

Jonny Hotnuts said:


> My truck a 'few' years ago. This was not a finished pic, the bottom cap was off (cable access over the hump) and the drivers needed some armor all. This had 8-15" comps and +1200 watts per driver (8-kicker 500ss mono). I have had up to 16-15" kickers in other vehicles.
> 
> Oh the memories....
> 
> BTW: I still have most all this stuff....
> 
> ~JH




Dude,

That's insane. Do you have to use sign language to communicate now? Man that had to be LOUD!


----------



## mpowered325is

added another white PPI. 2300AM......and working on something special local.


----------



## Bugstyvy

Directory/Price and spec guides.....


----------



## JCoffey

What PPI amps were able to be liquid cooled? back when I worked at a stereo shop in Middle GA in 95 is when they were out. We always talked about having a demo car with them hooked up, but they never did it. We carried the Sedonas and Art series, and MB Quart back when they were the best money could buy. Ah the good ol days


----------



## sangellga

Bugstyvy said:


> Directory/Price and spec guides.....


I like the old Magazines. If you happen to run across any old M&M Electronics Marketing pages or articles I would sure appreciate a scanned image.


----------



## Mike_Dee

Linear Power 2002 (Manufactured 1990)




























Linear Power 4753IQ (Manufactured 1994)


----------



## PPI_GUY

Jonny Hotnuts said:


> My truck a 'few' years ago. This was not a finished pic, the bottom cap was off (cable access over the hump) and the drivers needed some armor all. This had 8-15" comps and +1200 watts per driver (8-kicker 500ss mono). I have had up to 16-15" kickers in other vehicles.
> 
> Oh the memories....
> 
> BTW: I still have most all this stuff....
> 
> ~JH


Talk about a flashback. Wow! Brings back memories of Blazers with 6 18" Kicker Comp's powered by Orion HCCA 2100's. Mini-trucks with blowthru's and beds full of subs. Walled off IROC Camaro's and Toyota Xtra-Cab P/U's. Those old school setups are still some of the loudest systems I've heard to this day.


----------



## Darth SQ

JCoffey said:


> What PPI amps were able to be liquid cooled? back when I worked at a stereo shop in Middle GA in 95 is when they were out. We always talked about having a demo car with them hooked up, but they never did it. We carried the Sedonas and Art series, and MB Quart back when they were the best money could buy. Ah the good ol days


The Art Series.
Here's a pdf of the process converting them to liquid cooled.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## stills

JCoffey said:


> What PPI amps were able to be liquid cooled? back when I worked at a stereo shop in Middle GA in 95 is when they were out. We always talked about having a demo car with them hooked up, but they never did it. We carried the Sedonas and Art series, and MB Quart back when they were the best money could buy. Ah the good ol days



were you at "the sound"?


----------



## Carbon_Dave

I will throw my hat into the ring.

Some of the stuff I have owned since 92 and the rest I have been a finding on eBay when I see a good deal. Soon to be going into my 2010 VW CC.


----------



## smgreen20

Carbon_Dave said:


> I will throw my hat into the ring.
> 
> Some of the stuff I have owned since 92 and the rest I have been a finding on eBay when I see a good deal. Soon to be going into my 2010 VW CC.


Worthless w/o pics!!!!!


----------



## Carbon_Dave

smgreen20 said:


> Worthless w/o pics!!!!!


I see a pic....


----------



## dvnt88

Might as well add to the thread.


----------



## SSCustoms

Carbon_Dave said:


> I see a pic....


Me too!


----------



## yuri

JBL1500 gti


----------



## edman79

dvnt88 said:


> Might as well add to the thread.


I love the Phoenix. Nice setup.

Eddie Ed


----------



## bigdwiz

*US Acoustics USA-4050*
Zed Built goodness from the late 90's
MINT in the box...thank you Craigslist!















































---


----------



## jbreddawg

bigdwiz said:


> *US Acoustics USA-4050*
> Zed Built goodness from the late 90's
> MINT in the box...thank you Craigslist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---


Nice ! I love the US acoustic zeds !! But please please tell me what your using for a camera ? Those pics are incredible !!


----------



## ou812

bigdwiz said:


> *US Acoustics USA-4050*
> Zed Built goodness from the late 90's
> MINT in the box...thank you Craigslist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---


Sweet amp....I am running one bridged on a set of mids.


----------



## bigdwiz

jbreddawg said:


> Nice ! I love the US acoustic zeds !! But please please tell me what your using for a camera ? Those pics are incredible !!


Thanks man. I have a few different cameras, but for this shoot I used a Canon SD980IS "point and shoot" camera. The lighting setup is more important than the camera, but this little camera is pretty sweet. It does a SUPER job at macro shots as well.


---


----------



## normalicy

Yup, lighting makes all the difference.... and a tripod.


----------



## pahhhoul

Rodek said:


> ...
> HiFonics American Warrior Series:
> 
> First American Warrior Series (Very compact and potent!, adjustable Q control and crossovers variable from 10-5300Hz)
> 
> HiFonics Eagle (45 x 4)
> HiFonics Falcon (90 x 2)
> HiFonics Hawk (45 x 2)


My newest old school gear that I just acquired... ZED goodness


----------



## Shinju

Someone Post some Hart Professional Gear!


----------



## Cancerkazoo

I have a bunch of stuff here and there. I ran this box in an 84 Chevette winter beater. (The car was also covered in astroturf, lol)










had 2 ref-500s on it. and had a set of Audiophile 5 1/4 components in the kicks on a ref-300


----------



## Darth SQ

Cancerkazoo said:


> I have a bunch of stuff here and there. I ran this box in an 84 Chevette winter beater. (The car was also covered in astroturf, lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had 2 ref-500s on it. and had a set of Audiophile 5 1/4 components in the kicks on a ref-300


Which RF Audiophile 5 1/4"s (model#)?
Also, which are those in the pics (model#, ohms)?
Thx,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## draft6969

Ive been holding on to these for awhile. just waiting for my old school build.
The Crunch 600, The Crunch 450, and 2 The Crunch Pro 15". i also have a 100 and 150 just no pics of them.


----------



## stills

i always wanted to try those crunch amps.
i thought the different modules was a good idea.


----------



## m R g S r

i traded in my 09 4 door si and forgot to take the zapco studio 300x out of the car damn it.....i have pics ill post later, but i liked that amp! now its probably in the hands of someone who doesn't know what it is lol


----------



## Cancerkazoo

The ones in the pic are RFA-408 i believe (the model just after the RFA-84 flat dust cap ones, although I had 8 of those at one time also), I'll check when I get home. the comp set was 1996ish (when I worked there) I want to say RFA-54 (might just have been the mid model #) Paper cone, silk tweet.

All speakers were 4 ohm.

I don't think I have the comp set anymore, I could be wrong though.






PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Which RF Audiophile 5 1/4"s (model#)?
> Also, which are those in the pics (model#, ohms)?
> Thx,
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## cutra

draft6969 said:


> Ive been holding on to these for awhile. just waiting for my old school build.
> The Crunch 600, The Crunch 450, and 2 The Crunch Pro 15". i also have a 100 and 150 just no pics of them.


Sell me those 15's.!!


----------



## smgreen20

How does one forget to take an amp out of a car, even that a Zapco???


----------



## draft6969

hey cutra i havent talked to you in a while. I thought you were selling off your crunch stuff?


----------



## cutra

draft6969 said:


> Ive been holding on to these for awhile. just waiting for my old school build.
> The Crunch 600, The Crunch 450, and 2 The Crunch Pro 15". i also have a 100 and 150 just no pics of them.





draft6969 said:


> hey cutra i havent talked to you in a while. I thought you were selling off your crunch stuff?


I was yet didn't. 
I want to make some home speakers and I think your crunch ones would be good for my application.
Do you want to trade your subs for an amp?


----------



## mires

smgreen20 said:


> How does one forget to take an amp out of a car, even that a Zapco???


Exactly! I left a CD in the player once but never an amp!


----------



## cutra

Ok I will post my brand new crunch speakers too.


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts

I never heard anyones opinion on the Crunch speakers but I always thought (especially the Crunch Pro) were really pretty damn good subs for their time. 

~JH


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts

> Ive been holding on to these for awhile. just waiting for my old school build.
> The Crunch 600, The Crunch 450, and 2 The Crunch Pro 15". i also have a 100 and 150 just no pics of them.


Also, not trying to be a dick but I am fairly certain the Crunch Pro had a cast basket. 
Tell me I am wrong I am just wondering.....

~JH


----------



## draft6969

Jonny Hotnuts said:


> Also, not trying to be a dick but I am fairly certain the Crunch Pro had a cast basket.
> Tell me I am wrong I am just wondering.....
> 
> ~JH


Whatever dick head!! just kidding, its no problem there were three series of crunch subs. the performance plus, the original pro series (which mine are) and the pro cast series.


----------



## Cancerkazoo

A lot of early 90s "pro" subs still had stamped baskets (RF SPP pro series) iirc Crunch subs were made in the Rockford Acoustic Designs plant. The baskets look the same as the pro series Fosgates and I seem to remember those magnet stickers stuck here and there around the plant also.




Jonny Hotnuts said:


> Also, not trying to be a dick but I am fairly certain the Crunch Pro had a cast basket.
> Tell me I am wrong I am just wondering.....
> 
> ~JH


----------



## Darth SQ

draft6969 said:


> Whatever dick head!!


NICE!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## haakono

Got this a lil while back 









Its a big amp, but it looks totally dwarfed next to the rest of the gang


----------



## jbreddawg

haakono said:


> Got this a lil while back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a big amp, but it looks totally dwarfed next to the rest of the gang



Holy hell !! You would need a semi just to cart that stuff around !!


----------



## SCtud

MMMMMM....... copppers.......



haakono said:


> Got this a lil while back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a big amp, but it looks totally dwarfed next to the rest of the gang


----------



## Brian10962001

ca90ss said:


>


I knew I loved this forum for a reason.

117 pages of WIN in this thread. Talk about nostalgia!


----------



## The Baron Groog

jbreddawg said:


> Holy hell !! You would need a semi just to cart that stuff around !!


I got a semi just looking at it


----------



## Darth SQ

Cancerkazoo said:


> The ones in the pic are RFA-408 i believe (the model just after the RFA-84 flat dust cap ones, although I had 8 of those at one time also), I'll check when I get home. the comp set was 1996ish (when I worked there) I want to say RFA-54 (might just have been the mid model #) Paper cone, silk tweet.
> 
> All speakers were 4 ohm.
> 
> I don't think I have the comp set anymore, I could be wrong though.


Let me know if you want to sell the rfa-54s.
Thx,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## lowblueranger

couple amps I have-the custom painted power 1000 was sold.








18" pro Rockford fosgate -10" pro serie next to it-








=I'll post more later


----------



## lowblueranger

My pair or pro 18's


----------



## ou812

lowblueranger said:


> couple amps I have-the custom painted power 1000 was sold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18" pro Rockford fosgate -10" pro serie next to it-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =I'll post more later


I guarantee some people won't like the Power 1k like that but I think that looks outstanding.


----------



## Kane

man that is some nice equiptment!


----------



## jbreddawg

Kane said:


> man that is some nice equiptment!


Thats what she said !


----------



## Offroader5

Here's most of the stuff I've held on to over the years.

Got a pair of Punch SP-84 8". Check out how the C on Punch goes over the H...not seen that much on older RF stuff??
 

Got a pair of Kenwood KFC-W2502 10".
 

Only have one of these Hafler MSE 104dvc 10".


----------



## Offroader5

Continued....

Have this little guy...Coustic AMP102.
  

Not so old school, but I also have a Lanzar Vibe 430.
  

And I have this Alpine 3522. I loved this amp...and it always treated me well. Unfortunately it's not working...and I have no idea why. Stopped working at least 8-10 years ago and I just couldn't bear throwing it out. Anyone on the board that can take a look at it for me or is it even worth it???


----------



## Kane

wow....the hafler is cool


----------



## truckerfte

around $75 spent on egay for all of these. its a damn shame the 2075 is so minty, cause i just cant stand mis-matched amps, so they will all likly make it to the powdercoat chop eventually...


----------



## Kane

I wish i still had my 2 zapco z600's and my z400.. those were very clean and powerful amplifiers. I was also never smart enough to take photos of half of the stuff either!


----------



## cutra

Kane said:


> I wish i still had my 2 zapco z600's and my z400.. those were very clean and powerful amplifiers. I was also never smart enough to take photos of half of the stuff either!


I still have mine from when I paid full price and had to get them imported directly from Zapco.


----------



## Kane

When i bought mine, the only Zapco dealer in the area was Nebraska Furniture Mart, which is a huge store owned by Warren Buffett and sales everything from washer and dryers to car audio.

Years ago a friend of my dads gave me some old caraudio gear, and among the stuff was an old school autotek amp, some boston acoustic components...the tweeters were like a 2" silk dome mounted on a square plate.

One other amp he gave me was one of the zapcos that were seperate little boxes connected by cables....all in working condition until i spilt a can of pepsi on them.


----------



## cutra

Kane said:


> I wish i still had my 2 zapco z600's and my z400.. those were very clean and powerful amplifiers. I was also never smart enough to take photos of half of the stuff either!





Kane said:


> When i bought mine, the only Zapco dealer in the area was Nebraska Furniture Mart, which is a huge store owned by Warren Buffett and sales everything from washer and dryers to car audio.
> 
> Years ago a friend of my dads gave me some old caraudio gear, and among the stuff was an old school autotek amp, some boston acoustic components...the tweeters were like a 2" silk dome mounted on a square plate.
> 
> One other amp he gave me was one of the zapcos that were seperate little boxes connected by cables....all in working condition until i spilt a can of pepsi on them.


Well actually my first zapco was the Z220 and that was from a buddy that worked in a car audio shop up here in Canada, which he then introduced me to the Canadian supplier of Zapco at the time and I got about 4 of the Z220's at cost $550.00 Canadian!!!! 
Then that distributor and Zapco no longer did business. 
So I had to go to another shop up here that had dealings with a shop in the U.S. and bought my 2 Z300's for $750.00 each!!! That was alot for a young guy like me. Anyway I then dealt with Zapco one more time afterwards for a Z150 for $275.00... 
Whew I can't believe I remember all that. It was like back in 1992 I think...


----------



## SSCustoms

lowblueranger said:


> couple amps I have-the custom painted power 1000 was sold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18" pro Rockford fosgate -10" pro serie next to it-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =I'll post more later


Damn, Todd! You have been holding out on me! Wish I know you liked old school equipment. I would have given you a call when I cleaned out my closet a couple years back. Most of the stuff went to some crackhead in town whom I am sure traded to feed his habit.


----------



## quality_sound

Offroader5 said:


> Here's most of the stuff I've held on to over the years.
> 
> Got a pair of Punch SP-84 8". Check out how the C on Punch goes over the H...not seen that much on older RF stuff??
> 
> 
> Got a pair of Kenwood KFC-W2502 10".
> 
> 
> Only have one of these Hafler MSE 104dvc 10".


I remember the OG logo. i think it was only like that for a year or two before they changed it. 

I forgot all about Hafler. Good stuff there.


----------



## lowblueranger

SSCustoms said:


> Damn, Todd! You have been holding out on me! Wish I know you liked old school equipment. I would have given you a call when I cleaned out my closet a couple years back. Most of the stuff went to some crackhead in town whom I am sure traded to feed his habit.


Scott I have alot more stuff- like PPI A1200, Pro100, A300, phoenix gold route 66, and ton of RF gear-new TRF 15 and power series subs. I had alot more but trying to thin the heard


----------



## bigdwiz

lowblueranger said:


> Scott I have alot more stuff- like PPI A1200, Pro100, A300, phoenix gold route 66, and ton of RF gear-new TRF 15 and power series subs. I had alot more but trying to thin the heard


I think you also had some gold plated RF Pro subs as well? I remember seeing those on the bay and I think you were the one selling them....NICE!


---


----------



## lowblueranger

Yep I sold those but I still have more goodies.
quick shot of the old pro 10's gold plate with the gold plated punch power 500m & 250m2-Sold all of them


----------



## lowblueranger

RF Power series-15, 12, 10 









Power HX2's


----------



## stills

baller status


----------



## bigdwiz

I think Tristan has returned with another username 


---


----------



## ou812

bigdwiz said:


> I think Tristan has returned with another username
> 
> 
> ---


That's what I was thinking...Holty **** nice stuff.


----------



## Cablguy184

Very nice gear !!!


----------



## Thoraudio

Offroader5 said:


> Continued....
> 
> And I have this Alpine 3522. I loved this amp...and it always treated me well. Unfortunately it's not working...and I have no idea why. Stopped working at least 8-10 years ago and I just couldn't bear throwing it out. Anyone on the board that can take a look at it for me or is it even worth it???


I've fixed a couple of Alpines of that era that simply had an open solder joint on the power supply. Pull the bottom, and look for an unsoldered connection around the torroid.


----------



## THEDUKE

Old Navone Phase Detector


----------



## chrisjoplin

My first amp at age 18.


----------



## chrisjoplin

I just posted the Rockford but also have this Kicker ZR240. I have the product brochure, end caps and birth sheet but am missing the Kicker badge.


----------



## mcm308

This is what I got... So far...


----------



## Shinju

German Power!

Helix HXA 400 MKII 4 Channel Amplifier. I got 2 of these! made in 2000 not super old school but will be soon enough!










Amp 2 on the bench all powered up!









Technical specifications HXA 400 MK II
Cont. power rating at 4 Ohm per channel . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 4 x 65/85 W RMS/max. power
Cont. power rating at 2 Ohm per channel . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 4 x 100/150 Watts RMS/max. power
Cont. power rating bridged at 4 Ohm . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 2 x 200/300 Watts RMS/max. power
Frequency response . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 20 Hz - 20 kHz, +/- 0,2 dB
Total harmonic distortion (THD) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . < 0,009%
TIM distortion . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . < 0,016%
Signal to noise ratio . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . > 100 dB
Input impedance . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 10 kOhm
Input sensitivity . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 700 mV - 8 V
Fuse . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .2 x 25 Ampere
Dimensions (H x W xD) in mm . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 31,5 x 200 x 336
Weight net . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 2,6 kgs


----------



## normalicy

chrisjoplin said:


> I just posted the Rockford but also have this Kicker ZR240. I have the product brochure, end caps and birth sheet but am missing the Kicker badge.


Thanks for that birth sheet. I have one as well & was wondering what their actual power was.


----------



## mpowered325is

Those Helixes look sweet! Love the internal shot


----------



## malutki

I'm impressed of all these great stuff. i got only a small set of gold sony xm's (two 6020 and three 4520) and two ss picasso (4.480 and 2.440) . maybe in a few time they will be old enough for this thread ;-)

best regards from Europe


----------



## TerryTee

lots of goodies.....keep it coming


----------



## stills

^^^as long as it's pre y2k-ish. i don't care.


----------



## Nology

Just picked up 2 of these BNIB.


----------



## Nology

One was opened but the other was still wrapped in the foam. Even have the remotes.


----------



## naujokas

I received a gift - without wires and CD magazine


----------



## normalicy

naujokas said:


> I received a gift - without wires and CD magazine


I've still got one of those. One of the best changers I ever owned. I went off-roading in my Jeep with it & it only skipped once.


----------



## bigdwiz

I've been looking for one of these for a while. Not exactly modern in that it can "only" handle 4 ohm stereo or 8 ohm mono loads. The one I found was 8/10 condition and works perfectly (well, the "high" channels work great, can't test "low" channels until I get a DIN/RCA adapter). The original wiring harness is in place, but the DIN and RCA cables have been replaced. Not too many of these left, especially in this condition...
*
1982 Rockford Fosgate Punch Power 360*

90 watts x 4 at 4 ohms
180 watts x 2 at 8 ohms

Orig MSRP = approx. $900

Production numbers were pretty limited, anyone know how many were made? I've heard as few as 50, but no evidence to back it up. I know TomTomJr has at least one and fingaz22 has 2 of them, and I believe DavidInGermany has one.





























---


----------



## lowblueranger

Beautiful amp!!!^^^^^^^^^^^
I'd like one in my collection but not high on my priority list


----------



## bigdwiz

lowblueranger said:


> Beautiful amp!!!^^^^^^^^^^^
> I'd like one in my collection but not high on my priority list


You have LOTS of VERY nice stuff in your collection! 

BTW, I see those RF Pro 18's on eBay 

---


----------



## RFVega

Still faithfully running 2 Rockford Fosgate Punch 150's from 1989 (just before the HD's).. One bridged to 1 15" Cerwin Vega 'Vega' series since 1999 & the other for mids/highs.
The Vega is definitely a very efficient sub that is LOUD & LOW while looking good doing it! 


This is a great thread & took me a few days to read it all. I am a true old schooler since 1989 with Rockford Fosgate. Started with 1 Punch 45, 45 & 75, 75 & 150 and finally 2 150's which I have always run up to this very day. Basically never needed anymore & glad I did hold onto them because they are very valued & respected now! I also still run the RF PA-1HD pre amp eq & XV-1 active electronic crossover all from 1989 era. Started with Punch & Punch Pro 15", Crunch & then Cerwin Vega which I stayed with after hearing it. I run the RF Fanatic Coaxials from 2000 (FRC & HPC) and have since 2003.. loud, crisp & clear! I even still run the Clarion 9772RT 'Magi-Tune' pull out deck from 1991. It was rated #1 out of 4 tested in the August 1991 issue of Car Audio & Electronics. I have a entire U-haul box full of old CA&E, AS&S and other mags out then for car stereo.

*** Basically amazing the new generation of kids with true raw old school power & knowledge while bringing back the memories & sound for the fellow old schoolers


----------



## lowblueranger

Yeah, trying to thin the collection a little and the 18's take up a ton of space.


----------



## bigdwiz

lowblueranger said:


> Yeah, trying to thin the collection a little and the 18's take up a ton of space.


I bet they would sound SICK in my xB  Too bad they plus the box would make my car pop a wheelie 


*RFVega*, I thought you had been a member here for a while. I'm right there with you on the RF story, now, when are we gonna see some install pics? I'm thinking about putting a RF Power 650 in my car powering a single Kicker Solo 10" (old school round one) plus some separates in the doors. I'll have to see if the 650 will fit under my seat (doubtful) to replace my RF Power 550x. I don't want to give up any trunk space and I'm 100% stealth right now, the way I like it...

Oops guys, sorry, this is the showoff thread not the discussion thread...my bad. 


---


----------



## hemi4me?

Wish these fit my car better I would keep them. They sound so good...


----------



## RFVega

bigdwiz said:


> *RFVega*, I thought you had been a member here for a while.


No.. been a member for years now on most of the other major sites, but have missed this one. I got this link from your old school stereo site.


----------



## bigdwiz

RFVega said:


> No.. been a member for years now on most of the other major sites, but have missed this one. I got this link from your old school stereo site.


That's great...your experience and knowledge will be greatly appreciated here!


----------



## RFVega

bigdwiz said:


> That's great...your experience and knowledge will be greatly appreciated here!


Thanks! I already do like the site.. more quality posts & threads with others that tend to be more mature in age like myself


----------



## Dzaazter

man, wish I still had my old school amps. SS reference 404,604. PPI art series 1200, i think. The huge white one! damn thieves, stole all of em. Best amps I ever owned.


----------



## raulgz

> 1982 rockford fosgate Punch Power 360
> 
> 90 watts x 4 at 4 ohms
> 180 watts x 2 at 8 ohms
> 
> Orig MSRP = approx. $900


Great power for 1982 amp, no ampguts for this amp?


----------



## bigdwiz

I didn't open my amp, but you can see guts of another here:

Rockford Fosgate Power 360 - AmpGuts.com

BTW, the quote about this one being the only one outside the Rockford collection is no longer correct :deal2:


--


----------



## naujokas

more received a gift - only faceplate
Clarion ARX8370RW -


----------



## Shinju

Found this beast along side the road hitchhiking towards... f#ck who cares its mine now!

Nudes only for now, I got this bish on the bench pulling an all nighter!

Hifonics Zeus VIII

2 x 300W @ 4 ohms (0.02% THD)
2 x 450W @ 2 ohms (0.1% THD)
1 x 900W @ 4 ohms Bridge
Fuse: 90A external


----------



## Brian10962001

This is on the way  I think it may find a home in my 91 Camaro :laugh:


----------



## RFVega

Brian10962001 said:


> This is on the way  I think it may find a home in my 91 Camaro :laugh:



I run 1 15" & love it! It has had a home in my customized 83 Civic for almost 12 yrs now


----------



## Brian10962001

Honestly it was your post above about running old school Fosgate and Vega that made me search LOL


----------



## RFVega

Brian10962001 said:


> Honestly it was your post above about running old school Fosgate and Vega that made me search LOL


Thanks Brian! Just started & already made a impression. Yeah.. can't go wrong with that combo for both loud SQ & SPL :thumbsup:


----------



## Reimers

love the oldschool cerwin vega woofers. sadly i have had to let all my oldschool cerwin vega woofers go


----------



## soundboy

Some of my treasure`s..

MC4000M









Sony XES (P1,X1,T1,C1,M1,M3)










Sony XES system (XES-M50) Had before, 4years ago..










My special build display part in the car mirror , Sony XES-P1
Display off









Display on









Inside of mirror house 









Soundstream Human Regin 4 , had before!









My lovely subwoofer JBL 1500GTI, this still brand new - just play 30-40hours..


----------



## RFVega

Reimers! Good to see you fellow CV buddy!


----------



## soundboy

RFVega said:


> Reimers! Good to see you fellow CV buddy!


Have more... lol

Some of my Sony XES line (all working)









XES-P1 (all working)









XES-X1 (2x have fail problem)










Soundstream DaVinci , had before in 90`s..










Rockford Fosgate RFP-1212 Punch DVC Limited Edition, had before, BEST 12"!









My first high-end system in 90`s, Pioneer ODR RS-A2, had before!









TRU Technology T-2.100 + T-4.65, had before









Brax X2000.2 + X2400.2 , had before











The other old school I dont have photo`s of is 1x set of Sony CDX-C90R + XDP-4000x combo some I have..


----------



## jbreddawg

Shinju said:


> Found this beast along side the road hitchhiking towards... f#ck who cares its mine now!
> 
> Nudes only for now, I got this bish on the bench pulling an all nighter!
> 
> Hifonics Zeus VIII
> 
> 2 x 300W @ 4 ohms (0.02% THD)
> 2 x 450W @ 2 ohms (0.1% THD)
> 1 x 900W @ 4 ohms Bridge
> Fuse: 90A external


Ground score !! Nice !!! I found a complete high end computer tower sitting in a parking lot one time lol


----------



## imjustjason

soundboy said:


> Some of my Sony XES line (all working)


Heavens to freaking Betsy!!


----------



## vfparts

i dont know if its just me but i prefer the old school equipment over most of the stuff. the designs were simple and clean and the sound quality is where their design was focused on.


----------



## Kane

Shinju said:


> Found this beast along side the road hitchhiking towards... f#ck who cares its mine now!
> 
> Nudes only for now, I got this bish on the bench pulling an all nighter!
> 
> Hifonics Zeus VIII
> 
> 2 x 300W @ 4 ohms (0.02% THD)
> 2 x 450W @ 2 ohms (0.1% THD)
> 1 x 900W @ 4 ohms Bridge
> Fuse: 90A external


had a boltar years ago....same series and that was a great amp!


----------



## sydmonster

woah.... what an incredible Sony/SS/ODR/mac/++ collection!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## viniciusaleixo

I love oldschool, very good topic!


----------



## ldivinag

can i throw in some:

all original sony mobile ES stuff circa 1995'ish:

xrc900 dead head
xdp210 proc
cdx-91 cd changer. lol yes cd changer

in my 90 4runner, including the above is 2 pairs of mb quart 218s. sub had changed through time. ditto the amps.

in my 04 subaru STi are the same 3 sony electronics. when i bought the car, i had already started buying them on ebay.

i'm kicking myself for not buying the xrc900 head unit at a close by sony outlet store for like $120 each... argg... shoulda bought like 2-3 each. lol... i think the xdp-210 at the same outlet store was around that price or even cheaper. i decided to buy that when IASCA back then changed the rules from dual SQ judge to a single...


dear sony...

please get rid of XPLOD line or just at least create the MOBILE ES line again... 


lol... every year at CES when i visit the sony booth, i try and ask some of their booth people about it.


----------



## smgreen20

Finally got around to taking some pics of my "new to me" amp. Clarion APA4200. I've read that the APA2200, APA4200 and the APA4400 were all made by Macintosh. I went to open it up and was greeted with 2 boards somehow mounted right there!


----------



## DAT

i don't think Macintosh made any amps for Clarion.


----------



## smgreen20

Mac made those 3 amps for clarion, in kentucky nonetheless, which I see is where you're at.


----------



## PPI_GUY

smgreen20 said:


> Mac made those 3 amps for clarion, in kentucky nonetheless, which I see is where you're at.


He's right DAT, look closely in the pics and you'll see "Walton, Kentucky".
I learned something today!


----------



## Kane

smgreen20 said:


> Finally got around to taking some pics of my "new to me" amp. Clarion APA4200. I've read that the APA2200, APA4200 and the APA4400 were all made by Macintosh. I went to open it up and was greeted with 2 boards somehow mounted right there!


I know where a clarion 2 channel just like these is if your interested?


----------



## smgreen20

Well yea! Is it the APA2200? But the other question would be.... how much?


----------



## stills

Macintosh and clarion are no longer one. correct?

i'd love to see the insides of one of those clarions


remember when clarion did away tube mac's?
how'd that work out for ya?


----------



## smgreen20

I have plans at some point to open her back up and dive a bit deeper. Just didn't have the time when I first got it to dig deeper.


----------



## FairladyZ

Here's a golden oldie....Sanyo PA6050.

009 by hijodea, on Flickr

001 by hijodea, on Flickr


----------



## bigdwiz

I FINALLY sourced an original RF PA-1 (I've had a PA-2 and PA-1HD for a while).

To those who don't know, one notable difference between the 3 is the PA-2 is the only model with smooth potentiometers, both PA-1's have "clicks" in the potentiometers for all adjustments. It may not make sense unless you've tried them. The PA-2 also has 3 outputs for F/R/SW whereas both PA-1 models offer F/R only. I prefer the original PA-1 for looks...classic 80's RF!

Here's a pic of the trio:












---


----------



## RFVega

bigdwiz said:


>


I still faithfully use the PA-1HD


----------



## oldguy

I don't have much cool old school stuff left, but here is the hu/eq setup in my 02 Dodge Ram... the 9805 has been replaced with an 9813 (love this hu), but I haven't taken any pics of the change yet.


----------



## Bugstyvy

Most will be up for sale soon.......


----------



## Kane

oldguy said:


> I don't have much cool old school stuff left, but here is the hu/eq setup in my 02 Dodge Ram... the 9805 has been replaced with an 9813 (love this hu), but I haven't taken any pics of the change yet.


I always wondered if i could fit a head unit and eq in my 2001 ram


----------



## jbreddawg

Bugstyvy said:


> Most will be up for sale soon.......


DIBBS !!:laugh:


----------



## Shinju

Bugstyvy said:


> Most will be up for sale soon.......


Nice collection of RoDek Amplifiers you got there!


----------



## 81maliblue

Good collection of rodeks I love my 250i


----------



## BigBadBakken

Nice collection Bugsytyvy! Could someone tell me what subs those 3 in the box are? I can't really tell from that pic on my computer. SoundStream? I'm sure I've just committed some cardinal sin by even asking, in some member's eyes


----------



## draft6969

A sin? That's blasphemy!!!! LOL. There MTX blue thunders


----------



## GSlider

Bugstyvy said:


> Most will be up for sale soon.......


Dibs on the Rockford's with the Punch links and the Orion's. Hit me up when your ready.


----------



## slowsedan01

Bugstyvy said:


> Most will be up for sale soon.......


What's that big black amp on the lower left half of the picture?


----------



## jbreddawg

Looks like a Mac


----------



## cutra

Bugstyvy said:


> Most will be up for sale soon.......


I think your crunch amp could use some company!. 
I have 3 new crunch amps and the CR30 30 band eq. as well as some crunch 6 incher's bnib!
Let me know if you are interested!
I"m in Ontario too so maybe we can meet up.


----------



## n_olympios

jbreddawg said:


> Looks like a Mac


It is a Mac, either an MC440 or 431 from the looks of it, definitely not an M model (meaning, it didn't come with the VUmeters). It's missing the environmental eq and the glass top though.


----------



## MACS

My guess is McIntosh MCC444 missing the lexan top(yes, lexan and not glass). No internal EQ module came in those amps. The fuses under the top plate are another clue it is a MCC. The MC431 and MC440 had external breakers.


----------



## tyroneshoes

Mobile ES's last stand

A Sony Mobile ES xm-7547 amp I refinished in flat black. The only amp in my car.

Before










After










Sure there was another pretty good series after these but as far as Im concerned, these were the last of Mobile ES as we knew it. Love this amp


----------



## jbreddawg

tyroneshoes said:


> Mobile ES's last stand
> 
> A Sony Mobile ES xm-7547 amp I refinished in flat black. The only amp in my car.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there was another pretty good series after these but as far as Im concerned, these were the last of Mobile ES as we knew it. Love this amp


I'm digging the black !!! Looks great !


----------



## Bugstyvy

MACS said:


> My guess is McIntosh MCC444 missing the lexan top(yes, lexan and not glass). No internal EQ module came in those amps. The fuses under the top plate are another clue it is a MCC. The MC431 and MC440 had external breakers.


We have a winner!!! MCC444, sold today for $220


----------



## Bugstyvy

cutra said:


> I think your crunch amp could use some company!.
> I have 3 new crunch amps and the CR30 30 band eq. as well as some crunch 6 incher's bnib!
> Let me know if you are interested!
> I"m in Ontario too so maybe we can meet up.


How much you want for all 3?


----------



## Lance_S

Old School PG MS Goodness!


----------



## whitet

Havent seen on of these on here yet.

Clark audio noise gate.. brand new in the box with 1 slave.

I have a couple other used slaves as well (somewhere around here) 

Anybody need one??


----------



## Therum

Picked this one up last week.

Kenwood KAC-PS200T


----------



## leepersc

whitet said:


> Havent seen on of these on here yet.
> 
> Clark audio noise gate.. brand new in the box with 1 slave.
> 
> I have a couple other used slaves as well (somewhere around here)
> 
> Anybody need one??


Absolutely interested in the Clark!!! Throw me a bone regarding the coin! What else you got mang????

Is this your ebay ad??? Item #150583534629


----------



## whitet

PM sent!

No that ebay link is not mine.

That one is used


----------



## bigdwiz

Early 90's Crunch CR100 (Zed Built)

Updated w/ wiring for those who may need it in the future 

5 wires on the plug:
Orange: L+
White: L-
Blue: Remote
Green: R-
Red: R+

Bridge using *Orange + and Green -*

Link to the manual:

http://www.maxxsonics.net/manuals/crunch/pdfs/cr_crunch50-600_CEQ31.pdf




















---


----------



## cutra

Here you go buddy. 
Enjoy...


----------



## oldguy

Kane said:


> I always wondered if i could fit a head unit and eq in my 2001 ram


Yep. Its a perfect fit. I changed out the 9805 for a 9813 since the picture was taken, and have been thinking about removing the 3331. I want to use nicer material for a surround if I do. The rough textured black platic was suppose to be temporary, but you know how that goes 



tyroneshoes said:


> Mobile ES's last stand
> 
> A Sony Mobile ES xm-7547 amp I refinished in flat black. The only amp in my car.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there was another pretty good series after these but as far as Im concerned, these were the last of Mobile ES as we knew it. Love this amp


That looks really cool in black. It really changed the appearance of the amp


----------



## n_olympios

Definitely! Made it look more... serious, eh?


----------



## tyroneshoes

Thanks. It wont fit in my trunk unless I remove the floor. So no floor in my trunk for now and if anyone really wants it, pm me or it will go to the basement. Great amp.


----------



## n_olympios

Ooh tempting! Alas, I've been banned from buying more amps...


----------



## lowblueranger




----------



## SUX 2BU

^ Your RF collection is truly impressive. Love the Pro and original Power series stuff. The gold plated Pro's are pretty cool considering the cost of them back then. I started out with a pair of Punch 12 SP-412 subs back in 1991 which I got as a Christmas gift. I see you have a pair of the SP-415 sitting there beside the Power 15s. Nice. I had a 1st-gen Power 12 PWR-412 in 1995 and loved it. The Pro 18s are just awesome though. When I was 13 in 1988 I dreamed of a Mustang GT with 4 Pro 18s, 4 Pro 10s and 2 Alpine 3545 amps powering them. Of course that would never fit but I had no idea how little room there was back there until I got a 88 GT in 1993 lol This was my system in the mid-90's:


----------



## lowblueranger

Yeah, just sold the 18's always wanted a pair of them after hearing rockford's demo van with 4 of them and two power 1000's. I just never used them, way to big for any install I'm doing. Your mustang looks awesome-I had a 88 stang back then with two 15" JL's and a punch 100ix- your system is much more impressive looks but the 15's beat the hell out of the car.


----------



## lowblueranger

Here's a new in the box 10" power series I have.










..and a 12"


----------



## SUX 2BU

^Beauty. The story about the RF van is funny because I remember those vans. We had one or two up in Canada which made it's rounds. As I recall, they were built by "The Specialists" in Tempe, AZ. The Canadian distributor of RF, Korbon Trading, bought I believe 2 of those vans and toured them around the country, calling them Blastro Vans (as they were Chevy Astros). I remember at a show in Edmonton in 1992 hearing Madonna's Vogue while I sat in the rear Recaro buckets, with the 4 Pro 18's right behind me and the 2 Power 1000's powering the van. I felt sick after I got out and I knew that's what some serious bass felt like. It was awesome


----------



## lowblueranger

Yep the good ol' days!


----------



## sqshoestring

I have a Muffdonna CD here someplace, that vogue has a great bass track should sound great on my 15s...going to dig that up. I remember the early 90s a friend of mine got a new 28 offshore and we put a system in it with a bunch of 7x10 kenwoods, it sounded like a reasonable bar system not that bad, but it cranked pretty loud. All that winter we went over to his place on weekends and everyone took their shoes off and partied in the boat, in the heated garage, no shoes allowed in the boat, shorepower hooked up, played lots of Madonna and spilled some brew lol good days for sure. The chicks loved that music, today I see Lady gag copying it.


----------



## imjustjason

This is the Madonna CD you need for that.


----------



## sangellga

imjustjason said:


> This is the Madonna CD you need for that.


The "You Can Dance" remix cracked the full window in my F-150 back in .....I guess that would have been '90 or '91. Hifonics Zeus, 2 M&M Godfather 15s in a ported 9.5cuft box the bed firing through a boot between the cab and the bed. Never meter'd that setup but it was LOUD. Replaced the cracked full window with a sliding rear window and never had another problem.


----------



## 2MuchRiceMakesMeSick

awesome thread!


----------



## SUX 2BU

I prefer the Immaculate Collection, as it has her best sounding songs on it. I've replaced that disc the most of any that I've lost or damaged throughout the years. The Q Sound aspect of it was neat. Erotica disc is alright too for the song Fever and Rain has some strong sustained bass notes in it.


----------



## The Baron Groog

SUX 2BU said:


> ^ Your RF collection is truly impressive. Love the Pro and original Power series stuff. The gold plated Pro's are pretty cool considering the cost of them back then. I started out with a pair of Punch 12 SP-412 subs back in 1991 which I got as a Christmas gift. I see you have a pair of the SP-415 sitting there beside the Power 15s. Nice. I had a 1st-gen Power 12 PWR-412 in 1995 and loved it. The Pro 18s are just awesome though. When I was 13 in 1988 I dreamed of a Mustang GT with 4 Pro 18s, 4 Pro 10s and 2 Alpine 3545 amps powering them. Of course that would never fit but I had no idea how little room there was back there until I got a 88 GT in 1993 lol This was my system in the mid-90's:


I was never so disapointed as when I got a ride in an 80's Mustang Cabriolet over in Germany (we don't get them here-I knew then why!) 85mph on the clock, shoddy build quality-talk about shattering a dream


----------



## chefhow

While it is cool to have all this old school stuff(I have some myself), what is the point of holding onto NIB product if you arent going to ever use it? Just curious...


----------



## Brian10962001

I bought both of my Van Gogh 600's with the intention of using them. I bought my Memphis crossover with the full intent of using it. I bought the minty Soundstream D60 II just to have though


----------



## bigdwiz

chefhow said:


> While it is cool to have all this old school stuff(I have some myself), what is the point of holding onto NIB product if you arent going to ever use it? Just curious...


I would say in some cases the NIB stuff is VERY sought after, so it would be to keep the value up. I don't have much NIB old school gear as it usually is out of my price range 

---


----------



## quality_sound

SUX 2BU said:


> ^ Your RF collection is truly impressive. Love the Pro and original Power series stuff. The gold plated Pro's are pretty cool considering the cost of them back then. I started out with a pair of Punch 12 SP-412 subs back in 1991 which I got as a Christmas gift. I see you have a pair of the SP-415 sitting there beside the Power 15s. Nice. I had a 1st-gen Power 12 PWR-412 in 1995 and loved it. The Pro 18s are just awesome though. When I was 13 in 1988 I dreamed of a Mustang GT with 4 Pro 18s, 4 Pro 10s and 2 Alpine 3545 amps powering them. Of course that would never fit but I had no idea how little room there was back there until I got a 88 GT in 1993 lol This was my system in the mid-90's:


I remember the article on your car. It was in CA&E, right? I agree, the DVC and Power DVCs were probably the best subs RF ever made. Powers in IB were amazing.


----------



## sqshoestring

RF made some great IB subs, one I put my hands on and lifted my feet off the floor. A 15, the rep was there and told me to. Braking coils, hefty non pressed paper and coated cones, they ruled in the late 80s. It didn't bottom when I did that either, or had a rubber bumper in there lol.


----------



## SUX 2BU

quality_sound said:


> I remember the article on your car. It was in CA&E, right? I agree, the DVC and Power DVCs were probably the best subs RF ever made. Powers in IB were amazing.


Nope, no articles for me I'm afraid. Pics of it were posted on a few forums here and there over the years but that's about it. I'm always on the lookout for a DVC 10 or 12. I always liked them when they were new but haven't owned one yet.


----------



## imjustjason

I thought I had seen that hatch pic in a mag before too. Maybe in was just in there randomly in an IASCA meet article or something.


----------



## quality_sound

Maybe. I KNOW I've seen that hatch before.


----------



## bigdwiz

I agree, if not that exact one, it was very close in design. I'll see if I can dig up the mag...


---


----------



## SUX 2BU

Wow, really? I might have been in a mag somewhere? Sweet!


----------



## bigdwiz

I just searched through CA&E Jan. 1994 up to Dec. 1997 and no go...although I scanned through them pretty quick, could've missed it....


---


----------



## stills




----------



## SSCustoms

stills said:


>


I still have a spool of MTX Thundercable 4ga black in the shop!


----------



## slowsedan01

A friend of mine who runs a car dealership found these in the back of a RX300. They are in really good shape, except for the fact that the cones are a little faded from where the rear cargo cover used to shade the top of the box. I remember when these came out, seeing them in Crutchfield around '94 or '95. I have wanted these subs forever and I just scored them for free! I cant wait to hook them up in my car!


----------



## bigdwiz

imjustjason said:


> I thought I had seen that hatch pic in a mag before too. Maybe in was just in there randomly in an IASCA meet article or something.


I found the pic on page 20 of this thread...maybe that's where we've seen it before?


----------



## bigdwiz

slowsedan01 said:


> A friend of mine who runs a car dealership found these in the back of a RX300. They are in really good shape, except for the fact that the cones are a little faded from where the rear cargo cover used to shade the top of the box. I remember when these came out, seeing them in Crutchfield around '94 or '95. I have wanted these subs forever and I just scored them for free! I cant wait to hook them up in my car!


Nice score...and FREE to boot!! 

---


----------



## quality_sound

Nah, I know it was in a mag. I'm weird and I remember weird little tidbits of random useless info like this. lol


----------



## Brian Steele

slowsedan01 said:


> A friend of mine who runs a car dealership found these in the back of a RX300. They are in really good shape, except for the fact that the cones are a little faded from where the rear cargo cover used to shade the top of the box. I remember when these came out, seeing them in Crutchfield around '94 or '95. I have wanted these subs forever and I just scored them for free! I cant wait to hook them up in my car!



Nice. Made back when "medium Q" actually meant ~0.4 rather than ~0.5...


----------



## smgreen20

Free is the best price. 

I just scored this guy for .99 cents listed as non working as he had no way to test it. So $12 later (after S&H) and hooking it up to my DRX9375r, I now have a working Clarion DPH9100. This thing MSRP'ed for $600 back in its day, so for $12, I call that a win.










Here it is next to my DPH9300


----------



## 9mmmac

smgreen20 said:


> Free is the best price.
> 
> I just scored this guy for .99 cents listed as non working as he had no way to test it. So $12 later (after S&H) and hooking it up to my DRX9375r, I now have a working Clarion DPH9100. This thing MSRP'ed for $600 back in its day, so for $12, I call that a win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is next to my DPH9300




I still had this- last year. Gave it away and the 9175 head unit to the thrift store. And a 12 (?) disc changer. And the fiber optic cable. Um... in my defense, it was before I started hanging out on this forum.


----------



## sangellga

sangellga said:


> My latest OS additions, 2 really clean 12" 4 ohm Godfathers:


Just for fun this weekend, I pulled my two Arc Audio 12s and my Arc Audio amps out of the Explorer. Threw together a quick rectangle enclosure with two chambers of about 2cuft each. Loaded these two 12s each with a dedicated RF 75 HD for each sub and used a RF 45 HD on the 4 doors. While not as loud as my normal setup it is still more than enough for normal listening and those 20+ year old subs sure sounded nice and took me back many years. The efficiency of those venerable M&M Godfathers make up a lot of ground over the Arcs especially considering they are seeing only 30% of the power I feed my Arcs with. I wish I had taken the time to build the enclosure so I could downfire the M&Ms as through experimentation I have found loading the subs this way sounds the best in my 05 Explorer. Say what you will about old school, but it sounds good enough that I have decided to leave the old school gear in for a few weeks at least. Only negative.............wow that is a big box!


----------



## ChrisB

sangellga said:


> Just for fun this weekend, I pulled my two Arc Audio 12s and my Arc Audio amps out of the Explorer. Threw together a quick rectangle enclosure with two chambers of about 2cuft each. Loaded these two 12s each with a dedicated RF 75 HD for each sub and used a RF 45 HD on the 4 doors. While not as loud as my normal setup it is still more than enough for normal listening and those 20+ year old subs sure sounded nice and took me back many years. The efficiency of those venerable M&M Godfathers make up a lot of ground over the Arcs especially considering they are seeing only 30% of the power I feed my Arcs with. I wish I had taken the time to build the enclosure so I could downfire the M&Ms as through experimentation I have found loading the subs this way sounds the best in my 05 Explorer. Say what you will about old school, but it sounds good enough that I have decided to leave the old school gear in for a few weeks at least. Only negative.............*wow that is a big box!*


Well, that is a perfect example of Hoffman's Iron Law. You can have a small enclosure, high sensitivity, or deep bass. Pick any two.

My only concern would be heat and the foam surrounds on those Godfathers. Back in the day, a friend of mine ran a pair of 15s in a 6.5 cubic foot enclosure and he replaced his subs about every other year. He found out that his "lifetime" warranty only covered three sub replacements... The hard way.


----------



## sangellga

ChrisB said:


> Well, that is a perfect example of Hoffman's Iron Law. You can have a small enclosure, high sensitivity, or deep bass. Pick any two.
> 
> My only concern would be heat and the foam surrounds on those Godfathers. Back in the day, a friend of mine ran a pair of 15s in a 6.5 cubic foot enclosure and he replaced his subs about every other year. He found out that his "lifetime" warranty only covered three sub replacements... The hard way.


So, so true Chris. Regarding the surrounds, I have several pairs of M&Ms that I have re-surrounded and to be honest these 12s are probably not far off from needing a refoam anyway. I actually do not mind putting new surrounds on. Funny you mention the 15s, I am acutally hoping to start work on a Home Theater sub in the next few weeks using 2 Godfather 15s and a Halfer XL-280 amp. Have not decided on an enclosure design yet, was thinking 6cuft in a push/pull config. But I am considering building a housewrecker enclosure and if I can locate the subs using four M&M Godfather 15s in 7th order dual Isobaric design.


----------



## slowsedan01

Does anyone have a magazine article about the Infinity's I posted above, either the 10s - 100.1se or the 12's 120.1se?


----------



## RFVega

sangellga said:


> Say what you will about old school, but it sounds good enough that I have decided to leave the old school gear in for a few weeks at least.



It has sounded good enough for me (and others) that I have never taken it out & that's with 2 RF Punch 150's :thumbsup:


----------



## djtsmith007

My one owner, Soundstream Reference 705  
Refurbished by Wade Stewart on 9/2010

















why can i not see my pics???


----------



## tusk

^ My +1 karma for today


----------



## djtsmith007

tusk said:


> ^ My +1 karma for today


Thanks


----------



## sangellga

RFVega said:


> It has sounded good enough for me (and others) that I have never taken it out & that's with 2 RF Punch 150's :thumbsup:


I would also be so inclined if I had a couple of 150s, I only have the 75s and 45s. But I had forgotten how good the old M&Ms sound.


----------



## RFVega

sangellga said:


> I would also be so inclined if I had a couple of 150s, I only have the 75s and 45s. But I had forgotten how good the old M&Ms sound.


Well you have a 75 to each 12" whereas I have a 150 to 1 15", so I would say you are good  I can relate to the sub efficiency with my old school CV VEGA, but not as old as the M&Ms.

BTW, I started with the 45 & 75


----------



## PPI_GUY

I was absolutely stunned to hear that a local guy is doing an old school system with Orion HCCA amps as the basis for his install. What surprised me so much was that the guy is around 26-28 years old! Now, I know this is the exception rather than the norm but, it gives me hope that love for the old equipment will survive. 
I haven't had a chance to talk to the guy yet. Heard about him from the owner of a local stereo store, who by the way found it amusing that someone would want to do a whole system around old school equipment. This same store owner has a pirates treasure trove in the basement of his store and couldn't care less. The room is full of old HCCA and SX amps, PPI EQ's and lots of other cool old school equip. He says there are people constantly trading in their old stuff toward new Memphis (!) and JL components.


----------



## bigdwiz

PPI_GUY said:


> I was absolutely stunned to hear that a local guy is doing an old school system with Orion HCCA amps as the basis for his install. What surprised me so much was that the guy is around 26-28 years old! Now, I know this is the exception rather than the norm but, it gives me hope that love for the old equipment will survive.
> I haven't had a chance to talk to the guy yet. Heard about him from the owner of a local stereo store, who by the way found it amusing that someone would want to do a whole system around old school equipment. This same store owner has a pirates treasure trove in the basement of his store and couldn't care less. The room is full of old HCCA and SX amps, PPI EQ's and lots of other cool old school equip. He says there are people constantly trading in their old stuff toward new Memphis (!) and JL components.


This is great! I'm also doing an old school stealth install in my xB. I've completed a video for *Part 1 - the Sub* and will have it online soon and share the link. The Old School Lives on!

--


----------



## bigdwiz

^^^As promised, here's the video :

Be easy on me, I put the video together without much editing at all, just basically stitched the clips together and added a little intro music.


See it in 1080p HD on Youtube:

Old School Car Stereo Install - Part 1 - The Subwoofer 


or embedded below:








More to come!


---


----------



## PPI_GUY

Looks good Dereck. How did the Solo-baric SQ compare to the cheapo factory sub?


----------



## bigdwiz

PPI_GUY said:


> Looks good Dereck. How did the Solo-baric SQ compare to the cheapo factory sub?


The Kicker S10c is MUCH more controlled and tight than the EFX sub. I was still amazed the EFX sub could handle the approx. 350w delivered from the rear channels of the Power 550x. That said, it is pretty evident the S10c knocks out the EFX sub in SQ. I've had the sub in my car for 2 weeks now and after listening to a variety of music, I'm REALLY happy with the S10c. I'll get some pics of the install and post here, since this is the "showoff" thread...


---


----------



## theeaudioboy

hi do you still have the car audio mags pictured ? and if you do would you consider selling some of them ? you can reply to me at [email protected] thanks !


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI_GUY said:


> I was absolutely stunned to hear that a local guy is doing an old school system with Orion HCCA amps as the basis for his install. What surprised me so much was that the guy is around 26-28 years old! Now, I know this is the exception rather than the norm but, it gives me hope that love for the old equipment will survive.
> I haven't had a chance to talk to the guy yet. Heard about him from the owner of a local stereo store, who by the way found it amusing that someone would want to do a whole system around old school equipment. This same store owner has a pirates treasure trove in the basement of his store and couldn't care less. The room is full of old HCCA and SX amps, PPI EQ's and lots of other cool old school equip. He says there are people constantly trading in their old stuff toward new Memphis (!) and JL components.


Can you pm me the name of the local store?
I would love to see if he would part with some of the PPI stuff.
I need to find a DEQ-230 art shroud.
Thx,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## smgreen20

theeaudioboy said:


> hi do you still have the car audio mags pictured ? and if you do would you consider selling some of them ? you can reply to me at [email protected] thanks !


I still have my 13 years worth but sorry I'm keeping them.


----------



## bigdwiz

Let's keep this thread TTT....

Here are a couple of 1st Gen Punch 45 shrouds...prefer chrome or gold?




















---


----------



## Therum

Ooo... get naked


----------



## naujokas

purchased for $ 3


----------



## SUX 2BU

Those shrouds are cool. Never seen them for 1st gen before. I remember seeing the 2nd gen shrouds in their color brochures and they offered every bright, neon 80's color under the sun! Always looked so clean and sharp.


----------



## bigdwiz

I have a few colorful 1st gen shrouds also (green and blue)...I was hoping they were 2nd gen when I got them, but turns out not. I couldn't pass them up when I had a chance to buy them as they are pretty rare. I'll post some more pix of them soon.

I also have a really nice Power 1000 shroud (chrome), just waiting for an amp.....

---


----------



## lowblueranger

Is the chrome shroud you have perfect interface or one from a 1000c? I have a black perfect interface one still-








looks better in person the camera makes it all scratched up!


----------



## bigdwiz

It looks like yours...except chrome w/ blue lettering. It was re-chromed and re screened not too long ago. I've found it VERY difficult to get good pics of the chrome/gold shrouds b/c nobody wants to see my fat head :afro: in the picture (or my messy garage!)

---


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ What was involved in getting it re-screened? I have a Power 300 I'd like to get re-screened if it's not too pricey.


----------



## bigdwiz

SUX 2BU said:


> ^ What was involved in getting it re-screened? I have a Power 300 I'd like to get re-screened if it's not too pricey.


I bought this particular one already screened. The process of finding a screener that can handle the large amps can be challenging. You'll also need the print file of the graphic (no jpg's from your camera, must be in vector format; ie. no pixels, only lines). Check the RF Vintage Forum for details. One of the members there has a local shop to powdercoat or chrome the covers, and another place to silk screen the graphics. See the thread here:

RF Vintage Forums

We are getting some Power 300's and 650's powdercoated and screened pretty soon. They can do a certain number for a fixed overall price and I believe it was around $150 per shroud for both (PC and screening), but don't hold me to that number as I'm not 100% certain. PM me if you are interested and I'll get more details (or visit the RF forums and join the post).

---


----------



## Shinju

Sony ES XM-7547

Found this lil guy local back in November of last year then lost contact with the seller and then yesterday out of the blue I have it.
Amp was a little dirty in the photos this was right after I got it, Its all cleaned up now looks brand new.

Very nice amplifier top tier and it doesnt really get any better for an amplifier from this era loads of options and one hell of a build quality.

Specs


----------



## Evil Ryu




----------



## quality_sound

Shinju said:


> Sony ES XM-7547
> 
> Found this lil guy local back in November of last year then lost contact with the seller and then yesterday out of the blue I have it.
> Amp was a little dirty in the photos this was right after I got it, Its all cleaned up now looks brand new.
> 
> Very nice amplifier top tier and it doesnt really get any better for an amplifier from this era loads of options and one hell of a build quality.


Just be careful with the loads on them. Sony claims 1 Ohm stability but the ony Sony amps I EVER had to replace were big reds that were driving 1 Ohm stereo or 2 Ohm mono loads. 

Other than that they're outstanding amps. Only issue I ever had with them was the size.


----------



## sangellga

2 new arrivals to add to my collection showed up today. Two brand new in the box 4 ohm Godfather 15s. These are destined for a DEC Housewrecker than I plan to build for my Home Theater. Picked up a mint Hafler XL-280 power amplifier this week that I am contemplating using to power the housewrecker. Haven't decided yet, will probably depend on what I find between now and completion of the sub cabinet build.

Later:


----------



## bigdwiz

Nice M&M 15's! How about the other end of the spectrum?

*Rockford Fosgate 8" AUDIOphile Subs RFA-408*

Not NIB, but pretty good shape overall...(not bad for 15+ yrs!) Now decision for the old school boombox...one of these or 1st gen JL 8W1 or Boston Pro 8.5?












AUDIOphile subs in a RF Brochure I got back in 1995...


----------



## TerryTee

bigdwiz said:


> Let's keep this thread TTT....
> 
> Here are a couple of 1st Gen Punch 45 shrouds...prefer chrome or gold?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---


wow.....thats sexy,never saw b4


----------



## ou812

PPI_GUY said:


> I was absolutely stunned to hear that a local guy is doing an old school system with Orion HCCA amps as the basis for his install. What surprised me so much was that the guy is around 26-28 years old! Now, I know this is the exception rather than the norm but, it gives me hope that love for the old equipment will survive.
> I haven't had a chance to talk to the guy yet. Heard about him from the owner of a local stereo store, who by the way found it amusing that someone would want to do a whole system around old school equipment. This same store owner has a pirates treasure trove in the basement of his store and couldn't care less. The room is full of old HCCA and SX amps, PPI EQ's and lots of other cool old school equip. He says there are people constantly trading in their old stuff toward new Memphis (!) and JL components.


Maybe that young guy has a father like me. My son is on DIY....SQJeep....he listened to me when he bought a car and started getting into car audio. He never wasted his time with Caraudio.com and has never owned anything made by Power acoustic or audiobahn. He listened to my advice as well as this forum. 23 yrs old...DRZ in the dash and running ESX amps....There is hope for the younger generation.


----------



## bigdwiz

More vintage Fosgate goodies thanks to some moderator guy named Jason...

*Fosgate PR-250 Type II with matching Pre-Amp*


----------



## bigdwiz

More chrome goodness! 












---


----------



## bigdwiz

He also has a Big Brother....and DADDY! 












---


----------



## quality_sound

Those sum bitches are cleeeeeeaaaaaannnnnn


----------



## ChrisB

bigdwiz said:


> He also has a Big Brother....and DADDY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---


I cringe at the thought of building an electrical system to support all three of those amplifiers.


----------



## imjustjason

bigdwiz said:


> ---


GOOD LORD!!! That's the definition of old school showoff right there!


----------



## bigdwiz

The chrome is near perfect on the 300 & 650 as they were re-chromed not too long ago, but the 1000 is 9.5/10 and AFAIK has the original finish. 

I'm gonna use one 650 in my old school build, but will be going with a freshly powdercoated black shroud instead of this super bling 

Kinda kills the idea of stealth... :laugh:


---


----------



## DAT

bigdwiz said:


> He also has a Big Brother....and DADDY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---


Damn RF NUTZ.

You collect anything else? I must say those Chrome POWER series are sweet.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Good to see this thread picking up steam again!
Dereck, those Power RF's are sweeeeeet!!!


----------



## sangellga

bigdwiz said:


> Nice M&M 15's! How about the other end of the spectrum?
> 
> *Rockford Fosgate 8" AUDIOphile Subs RFA-408*
> 
> Not NIB, but pretty good shape overall...(not bad for 15+ yrs!) Now decision for the old school boombox...one of these or 1st gen JL 8W1 or Boston Pro 8.5?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking subs "D". I happen to have a set of the predecessor (I think) to your model! The RFA-88
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice sounding subs!


----------



## bigdwiz

^^^You are correct sir. You have the 1994 model AUDIOphile's and mine are the 1995 ones. They are amazing subs, very clean and "punchy". 


---


----------



## sydmonster

bigdwiz said:


> He also has a Big Brother....and DADDY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---


----------



## Notloudenuf

sangellga said:


> Nice looking subs "D". I happen to have a set of the predecessor (I think) to your model! The RFA-88
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice sounding subs!


I remember going into my local stereo shop and seeing those for the first time. I knew nothing about subs/speakers/etc. but I thought that these must be the best.


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ My personal preference is the 1st-gen audiophiles but very nice score there.

Those chrome Powers are the BOMB! Wow. The font though on the Power 300 and Power 650 scripts don't look correct. The factory font is more of a squared-off type of font. You said those were re-screened? The RF font is bang-on though. I found a font in AutoCAD that matches the factory font very closely. I replicated my Power 300 script to scale in hope I could take it to a sign shop and they cut it out in vinyl (cheaper than rescreening) but I just needed the RF portion to make it perfect. Did the silkscreen place digitize the logo for you?


----------



## bigdwiz

SUX 2BU said:


> ^ My personal preference is the 1st-gen audiophiles but very nice score there.
> 
> Those chrome Powers are the BOMB! Wow. The font though on the Power 300 and Power 650 scripts don't look correct. The factory font is more of a squared-off type of font. You said those were re-screened? The RF font is bang-on though. I found a font in AutoCAD that matches the factory font very closely. I replicated my Power 300 script to scale in hope I could take it to a sign shop and they cut it out in vinyl (cheaper than rescreening) but I just needed the RF portion to make it perfect. Did the silkscreen place digitize the logo for you?


Good eyes there, friend  !!

The 300 and 650 were done in vinyl by a bottling company (according to the previous owner). They digitized the logo as well. They are not perfect, but look pretty close to the originals.

If you visit the RF Vintage forum, there is an entire thread on amp refinishing and one of the members had a sign shop do the 300 & 650 graphic (and it is perfect), but he paid big $$ for the digitizing. They had them silk screened and they look saweet! My only beef is the newer RF logo instead of the old "dracula" design. I believe the logo was changed over in the late 80's, so some of the Power series amps had the "dracula" design while around 1990, they moved to the "diamond R" design.

RF Vintage Forum - Amp Refinishing


---


----------



## bigdwiz

Craigslist Zed score....Near MINT Vulcan & Thor VII


----------



## Brian Steele

bigdwiz said:


>


Loved those Thor amps. Won my first competition with one powering my two JBL 1200Gtis...


----------



## bigdwiz

A buddy of mine had a Thor VII back in the early 90's (powering 15's) and I decided on a RF Punch 45HD over a Vulcan in 1991. I can't wait to bench both to see what they actually output. I'm betting the Vulcan has similar output to the Crunch CR100 (I measured 62w/ch @4ohms and 198w @4ohms mono). We'll see soon...

---


----------



## bigdwiz

Found a few more old items stashed away at my folk's house...

*Pyramid CR74 3-way X-over (Coustic XM-3 "clone") - Est. 1987'ish*










*FAS PE90 10-band EQ with dbx - Est. 1987'ish*


----------



## imjustjason

BigD is owning this thread.


----------



## bigdwiz




----------



## SoundJunkie

bigdwiz said:


> Craigslist Zed score....Near MINT Vulcan & Thor VII


VERY nice score Derek! My first real amp was a HiFonics Pluto, had it on JBL 4.5 mids and the Ti tweets running mixed mono on two Pyle Driver 12's. It sounded badass at the time....had a Fujitsu Ten (Eclipse) cassette deck too....in a 78 Toyota Corolla GT hatch.....ahhhh
...the good ole days! LMK if you want to part with one....nostalgia!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdwiz

E,

I'm gonna use the Vulcan and Thor in my car. I bought them for nostalgia as well, a buddy of mine had a Thor back when we were 16. He replaced an Autotek 7100BTS with the Thor and we were amazed with the difference on his "Creative Acoustics" 15" subs. I also recall the Thor running cooler than the Autotek, strange in that they were both Zed amps...Anyone want to guess actual RMS power of the Thor? I may go slap it on the bench real quick and see what it does...

---


----------



## SoundJunkie

bigdwiz said:


> E,
> 
> I'm gonna use the Vulcan and Thor in my car. I bought them for nostalgia as well, a buddy of mine had a Thor back when we were 16. He replaced an Autotek 7100BTS with the Thor and we were amazed with the difference on his "Creative Acoustics" 15" subs. I also recall the Thor running cooler than the Autotek, strange in that they were both Zed amps...Anyone want to guess actual RMS power of the Thor? I may go slap it on the bench real quick and see what it does...
> 
> ---


148x2 @ 4ohms stereo and 425x1 bridged 4 ohms mono....best guess! Oh at 14.4 volts....

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdwiz

I couldn't wait any longer....just benched the Vulcan & Thor. Here are the results:

*Vulcan VII*
*RMS Output Power:*
4ohms stereo = 59.44w/ch
2ohms stereo = 104.4w/ch
4ohms bridged = 208.8w

*Max Output Power:*
Max Output (hard clip) = 370.5w/ bridged at 4ohms

*Thor VII*
*RMS Output Power:*
4ohms stereo = 157.0w/ch
2ohms stereo = 252.6w/ch
4ohms bridged = 462.2w

*Max Output Power:*
Max Output (hard clip) = 475.5w/ x 2 at 2ohms!!!


---


----------



## SoundJunkie

bigdwiz said:


> I couldn't wait any longer....just benched the Vulcan & Thor. Here are the results:
> 
> *Vulcan VII*
> *RMS Output Power:*
> 4ohms stereo = 59.44w/ch
> 2ohms stereo = 104.4w/ch
> 4ohms bridged = 208.8w
> 
> *Max Output Power:*
> Max Output (hard clip) = 370.5w/ bridged at 4ohms
> 
> *Thor VII*
> *RMS Output Power:*
> 4ohms stereo = 157.0w/ch
> 2ohms stereo = 252.6w/ch
> 4ohms bridged = 462.2w
> 
> *Max Output Power:*
> Max Output (hard clip) = 475.5w/ x 2 at 2ohms!!!
> 
> 
> ---


Damn I was close... under rated Old Skool POWWA!!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PPI_GUY

Has anybody ever clamped one of the original Colossus amps? I know Dereck has a test from a magazine but, I was wondering anyone is still running one. They were beasts but, were current hungry too!


----------



## bigdwiz

PPI_GUY said:


> Has anybody ever clamped one of the original Colossus amps? I know Dereck has a test from a magazine but, I was wondering anyone is still running one. They were beasts but, were current hungry too!


Yeah, I'd like to know this as well...

I've seen numbers for a Zeus VII and it put out 360w/ch @ 4ohms stereo and 1120w bridged at 4ohms (rated 300w/ch stereo and 900w bridged)


---


----------



## wheelieking71

had to bring this here!










fedex man dropped it off today. it was in its original box, with all its accessories, and still wrapped in the bag the factory put it in! the tape had never been pulled. untill today, 6/16/11, at 2pm. i was the first human to touch it since 1995. felt good too!

VIRGIN!



















then i swapped the factory end-plates out for my billet parts (your damn right i took it apart), and parked it next to its older brother:



















these amps are both flawless, and they are my prize possesions. now i just need a whip to install them in LOL. there aint no way they are going in my whooptie truck!


----------



## smgreen20

Nice amps. I haven't seen an Adcom amp in almost 15 yrs. Those do look minty fresh. 

I've got a few things that I wont ever put in any of my rides. I'm making a display board for those.


----------



## normalicy

That there was my dream amp through highschool. Shame on you for raping them, but bless you for saving them.



wheelieking71 said:


> had to bring this here!
> 
> fedex man dropped it off today. it was in its original box, with all its accessories, and still wrapped in the bag the factory put it in! the tape had never been pulled. untill today, 6/16/11, at 2pm. i was the first human to touch it since 1995. felt good too!
> 
> then i swapped the factory end-plates out for my billet parts (your damn right i took it apart), and parked it next to its older brother:
> 
> these amps are both flawless, and they are my prize possesions. now i just need a whip to install them in LOL. there aint no way they are going in my whooptie truck!


----------



## mpowered325is

Some random stuff I have. BNIB Original Alumapro Alchemy's, Zapco Studio 500 LE #58/200, Zed Lanzar OptiDrive 2500 and 2200, PPI Pro650,


----------



## SUX 2BU

bigdwiz said:


> Good eyes there, friend  !!
> 
> The 300 and 650 were done in vinyl by a bottling company (according to the previous owner). They digitized the logo as well. They are not perfect, but look pretty close to the originals.
> 
> If you visit the RF Vintage forum, there is an entire thread on amp refinishing and one of the members had a sign shop do the 300 & 650 graphic (and it is perfect), but he paid big $$ for the digitizing. They had them silk screened and they look saweet! My only beef is the newer RF logo instead of the old "dracula" design. I believe the logo was changed over in the late 80's, so some of the Power series amps had the "dracula" design while around 1990, they moved to the "diamond R" design.
> 
> RF Vintage Forum - Amp Refinishing
> 
> 
> ---


That link to the refinishing thread is excellent. I've read through most of it and the guys who spend the cash to have their shrouds re-powdercoated and actually silkscreened are indeed diehards!


----------



## alachua

wheelieking71 said:


> had to bring this here!
> 
> 
> fedex man dropped it off today. it was in its original box, with all its accessories, and still wrapped in the bag the factory put it in! the tape had never been pulled. untill today, 6/16/11, at 2pm. i was the first human to touch it since 1995. felt good too!
> 
> VIRGIN!
> 
> 
> then i swapped the factory end-plates out for my billet parts (your damn right i took it apart), and parked it next to its older brother:
> 
> 
> these amps are both flawless, and they are my prize possesions. now i just need a whip to install them in LOL. there aint no way they are going in my whooptie truck!


Damn, I still love those Adcoms in white. Have you considered powder coating your endplates? 

I am the same exact way with my stack, I dream of owning a car that I would actually put them in (and having the money to have them gone over for a nice refreshing, but that is a different story). Congrats on the score.


----------



## 9mmmac

This wins on SO many levels:

1. NIB/NOS Unused, never installed. Missing only the installation instructions and mounting template (???)

2. Matching and seqential serial numbers, box and drivers.

3. The best part? Found at my local thrift store- $20.00!


----------



## instalher

no one has ever post learjet amps. Hummm everything but.. Anyone got any pics.


----------



## Old Skewl

This thread is awesome. Brings back a lot of memories from the 80s and 90s. And I have only scanned the first 20 or so pages. WOW!!!! I only have about 130 more to go.LOL!


----------



## bgalaxy

One of these days I will dig in the closet and take pics of my entire old school Alpine collection.

I pulled this out the other day to show off to a friend and thought I would share.



















Even Still have an Old Speed of sound CD


----------



## Darth SQ

My miracle old school piece arrived today.
It's the shroud for the PPI DEQ-230 graphic equilizer.
It truly has to be one of the hardest to come by pieces of the ART series components.
Now if I can just find a few more 3" ART spacers.
Thx,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Chuck

SUX 2BU said:


> ^Beauty. The story about the RF van is funny because I remember those vans. We had one or two up in Canada which made it's rounds. As I recall, they were built by "The Specialists" in Tempe, AZ. The Canadian distributor of RF, Korbon Trading, bought I believe 2 of those vans and toured them around the country, calling them Blastro Vans (as they were Chevy Astros). I remember at a show in Edmonton in 1992 hearing Madonna's Vogue while I sat in the rear Recaro buckets, with the 4 Pro 18's right behind me and the 2 Power 1000's powering the van. I felt sick after I got out and I knew that's what some serious bass felt like. It was awesome


Do any of you remember the 1987-era "Punch Van"? It a plain jane white Ford Econoline 150 utility van, owned by Steve Schmidt of RF, IIRC. On the outside there was nothing to indicate that it was anything special, other than the logo screened on the spare tire - "the Punch RF"

Inside was another story. The front console contained a color CRT, a Sony Beta HiFI, a Sony standalone cd (CDX5?), and the first of the DIN Concords, the HPL540. They had just prototyped a line voltage sensing input switcher that would sense which signal source was being used and automatically switch to it. 

The interior was upholstered in a muted bluish-grey suede. I think there were 4 captains chairs in the back. The sounds came through 6 of these egg shaped satellite pods that were mounted to the side walls of the cargo bay. A bulkhead in the rear housed a huge pile of 15 inch subs, covered behind screens. I think all the speakers were from RF's new driver division, which was actually a company they had purchased (Carbineaux?). The alternator was another new part they had just finished.

Opening the back doors revealed the other side of the sub bulkhead. Staring me in the face were 6 Power 650 Mosfets. Each one had its own OEQ-1. There were 4 units under them that I guess were rectifier/conditioners. They had big sweep meters on them. I think there were more than a few batteries there too. 

The sound in this thing was incredible. I had never experienced anything like it, despite have 4 years in hifi. The RF rep, Wendell, used a Beta Hifi tape of the Huey Lewis song "the Power of Love" to start the demo, and it was an out of body experience. I haven't heard anything since then that could outdo that van for sheer power mixed with clean detail. It was absolutely flat, and flat out awesome.


----------



## Chuck

bigdwiz said:


> Found a few more old items stashed away at my folk's house...
> 
> *FAS PE90 10-band EQ with dbx - Est. 1987'ish*



I thought no one would show any FAS gear. That was our entry-level stuff at the shop, but it sounded great. When the lights were on, their overall design looked like candy. I used to use their PA25 amp in lots of beginner stuff, including my Mom's '84 Z/28. 

Thanks for the memory, man. :cry2:


----------



## Chuck

sangellga said:


> Have not decided on an enclosure design yet, was thinking 6cuft in a push/pull config. But I am considering building a housewrecker enclosure and if I can locate the subs using four M&M Godfather 15s in 7th order dual Isobaric design.


7th order???

I wish a great big book would fall out of the sky and reveal the details behind all the orders. When I hear "order" I still think of crossovers (Butterworth, Linkwitz-Riley, etc). I never learned enclosure building past the basic vented/no vented, filled/non-filled. I think the last thing I studied back in the day was a CA&E article that showed off three or four "new" concepts. If memory doesn't fail me the first was a push pull design, with one driver firing out of the box and a reverse polarity driver firing into the box. Second was a push pull with the drivers firing into_ each other_. Third was a long box with two drivers nested inside, one driver firing at the back of the next one. I can't remember the fourth one, but I know there was one. 

So is there any guides online that explain all the enclosure orders? Yeah I know Google is my friend, blah blah, but ask the experts, y'know?


----------



## Chuck

I just realized I'm being ignorant. This is, after all, an old school showoff thread, and I forgot to contribute. Here's my prized OEQs. I could kick the guy who owned the bottom one before me, since he cut the wires. I really like these. Probably because of my memories of that Punch Van...










And my collection of later KEF parts... I think these qualify as "old school"... barely:










Maybe you guys can tell me what generation my Power 650 was.. I've noticed a lot of differences in it from other versions:










It has a very uniform matte finish instead of the pebble finish of others I've seen. The fan looks like its an inch larger. The back of the chassis is different too. The fan section looks added on where others look like one piece.










Its a real survivor. Externally perfect, inside the fan and output wires needed to be replaced. Freeman's took care of it.


----------



## Chuck

Thanks!

Check this out:








[/IMG]

When our shop got out of car audio in 1985-86, I picked up a bunch of stuff that had been laying around. This DBX module was used in the AUX loop circuit of Concord decks like the HPL-520 and HPL-550. The 520 was my personal favorite, and I still have one here.

Here's the inside shot:










I have a load of Concord stuff, including a silk screened satin dealer banner, a noise suppressor selector box, a ground loop detector, and a huge box full of noise suppression caps and gizmos that you'd have to see to believe. I left my camera at the shop but when I get a chance I'll post some pics.


----------



## dratunes

mmmmm KEF!!!!! I had the Q160'S running off an M50 back in the day..... one of my fave comp sets ever!!!


----------



## SUX 2BU

Yes VERY nice 650. I've never seen the large-fan model and I was going to say it must have been a very late model before they ended the run but bigdwiz beat me to it.

I remember Lear Jet on the prairies Randy, as you obviously did too. Entry level stuff but there seemed to be a lot of it around in the late 80's/early 90's. Surprised none of it has shown up here.


----------



## Scooter-Man

bigdwiz said:


> Craigslist Zed score....Near MINT Vulcan & Thor VII


HA-HA, I currently run that same exact amps for my mids and tweeters, 7 years they been jamming without a single shutdown.


----------



## inkdigger

WOW....this is the coolest thread ever!


----------



## bigdwiz

*1985-1988 Audiomobile SA 1600*
30x4 at 4ohms, 40x4 at 2ohms

Original MSRP: $550 for amp only, $1200 as part of "System 1600" (included 4 "satellite" speakers and 2 subwoofers)

Who's hoarding the 3-band EQ, DIN cable and active X-over needed for this jewel? :shrug:

Also, check out where the DIN plug goes...middle of amp on the side of the heatsink..strange. Also, I opened the amp to take some gut shots, but all I saw was the bottom of the circuit board! Most amps are mounted with the circuit board against the heatsink, but not this one!


----------



## naujokas

my computer new speakers - 8$


----------



## sydmonster

^^^ hellsyeah!


----------



## Old Skewl

I almost bought a set of those TSX-8 for the Hatch my Datsun 280-Z. Thought they were cool at the time. 

Instead I did a Pre-Fab Pyle box with 8" drivers and I think it had horns in it too. Hooked up to a Alphasonik 2100. It was loud. That Alphasonik amp got really hot though. Was always shutting down.


----------



## imjustjason

Been trying to find a decent pair of TS-X8's or X7's for years. I'd settle for a pair of X20's.


----------



## Old Skewl

*First Car Audio memories*

One of my first car audio memories was back in the early 80's. A guy had a '70 Olds Cutlass. He had (10) JBL t-545's in the rear deck. Never saw what amp(s) drove them. For the day, that thing was incredible. Could hear it blocks away. Standing next to it was mind blowing! Ran into the guy years later when I was driving. Was selling off the T-545's for Crack! Too Bad!


----------



## AlpineJuba




----------



## SSCustoms

AlpineJuba said:


>


Nice box. What's in it?


----------



## AlpineJuba

Invisible Pink Unicorns


----------



## kenn_chan

SSCustoms said:


> Nice box. What's in it?




I think its got one of those electrical devices that converts dc power into heat and ac output that is controlled by an input signal which is then fed through a mechanical coupling into a wire and thence forth into another convertor, but this one converts the ac output into mechanical motion......I think its made by pyramid or Kraco or something like that.....maybe radio shack.....


----------



## SUX 2BU

AlpineJuba said:


>



 Wow, never seen a 3545 box before. Very cool. But let's see what's inside  I've got 2 3545's but they certainly weren't NIB!


----------



## oldscooliron

Hi does anyone have the orion newsletter from the 90's that had the single reflex bandpass box for the XTR Series 2 15" sub? Also would you have the spec sheet on this sub with speaker displacement & cubic air space? Thanks!


----------



## ChrisB

oldscooliron said:


> Hi does anyone have the orion newsletter from the 90's that had the single reflex bandpass box for the XTR Series 2 15" sub? Also would you have the spec sheet on this sub with speaker displacement & cubic air space? Thanks!


Here is what is in Bass Box Pro regarding the 15" XTR2:

Company: Orion (Directed Electronics)
Model: XTR2 15 SVC
Available = No
Last update: 05-Sep-1997
Type: Standard one-way driver
Comment: Xtreme Series 2
Shape: Round
Piston Type: Cone
Piston: Kevlar composite cone
Suspension: Rubber surround
Voice Coil: 2 in, diameter
Fs = 28 Hz
Qms = 9.88
Vas = 10.42 cu.ft
Xmax = 0.385 in
Sd = 128 sq.in
Qes = 0.45
Re = 3.6 ohms
Le = 1.02 mH
Z = 4 ohms
BL = 2.743 lb/A
Pe = 500 watts
Qts = 0.43
2.83-V SPL = 94 dB
Acoustic data: Not present


Company: Orion (Directed Electronics)
Model: XTR2 15 DVC
Available = No
Last update: 05-Sep-1997
Type: Standard one-way driver
Comment: Xtreme Series 2
Shape: Round
Piston Type: Cone
Piston: Kevlar composite cone
Suspension: Rubber surround
Voice Coil: 2 in, diameter
Fs = 25 Hz
Qms = 7.88
Vas = 7.13 cu.ft
Xmax = 0.294 in
Xmax (parallel) = 0.294 in
Xmax (series) = 0.294 in
Sd = 128 sq.in
Qes (parallel) = 0.33
Qes (series) = 0.33
Re = 4.2 ohms
Re (parallel) = 2.1 ohms
Re (series) = 7.9 ohms
Le (parallel) = 0.93 mH
Le (series) = 3.84 mH
Z = 4 ohms
Z (parallel) = 2 ohms
Z (series) = 8 ohms
BL (parallel) = 2.091 lb/A
BL (series) = 4.091 lb/A
Pe (parallel) = 500 watts
Pe (series) = 500 watts
Qts (parallel) = 0.32
Qts (series) = 0.32
2.83-V SPL (parallel) = 96 dB
2.83-V SPL (series) = 90 dB
Acoustic data: Not present


----------



## oldscooliron

Now mine are the blue from 1991. Would this still be the same specs?


----------



## normalicy

oldscooliron said:


> Hi does anyone have the orion newsletter from the 90's that had the single reflex bandpass box for the XTR Series 2 15" sub? Also would you have the spec sheet on this sub with speaker displacement & cubic air space? Thanks!


Here's the data sheet (along with the recommended bandpass enclosure info), don't click on the green download button. Click on the small blue "click here" link:
Download Orion XTR Series 2 (2XTR) Subwoofers.pdf


----------



## oldscooliron

Thanks a lot! This is from the 90's I take it? Right? I ask because I have an old drawing of the bandpass box I built & this one seems like it's different.

I have a link but can't post it here until I have 5 posts or upgrade. My box dimensions were: 17.5"w x 22"h x 25"d. The vent was 16"w x 3.75"h x 4.625"d.


----------



## oldscooliron

Would anyone have a picture of the bandpass box list in the spec sheet above so I can compare my old to it? I just noticed my XTR are 800 watts not 500w.


----------



## bigdwiz

*1990 Rockford Fosgate Punch 30 vs. 1991 PPI Pro Mos 12*

I'm going to bench the PPI soon, but have no doubt it will spank the RF , especially in lower ohm loads (as it should!). Just curious how underrated the 12w/ch amp is...

The *Punch 30* has benched (RMS Wattage): 

*4ohms stereo: 25w/ch*
*2ohms stereo: 33w/ch*
*4ohms bridged: 65w*


----------



## AlpineJuba




----------



## oldscooliron

I was wrong mine are XTR the first ones ever produced. Their not Series 2. So if anyone has the spec sheet please post or the newsletter for the bandpass box. I'll post a link to these bad boys in action as soon as I upload the video.


----------



## ChrisB

bigdwiz said:


> *1990 Rockford Fosgate Punch 30 vs. 1991 PPI Pro Mos 12*
> 
> I'm going to bench the PPI soon, but have no doubt it will spank the RF , especially in lower ohm loads (as it should!). Just curious how underrated the 12w/ch amp is...
> 
> The *Punch 30* has benched (RMS Wattage):
> 
> *4ohms stereo: 25w/ch*
> *2ohms stereo: 33w/ch*
> *4ohms bridged: 65w*


I had a Punch 30 that I purchased new in the summer of 91 to power my tweeters. That amp gave me nothing but fits and was repaired 2x under warranty before I finally gave it to a friend.


----------



## bigdwiz

*Rockford Fosgate Punch 150HD vs. Phoenix Gold MS-275 - Old School Amp Shootout*

Part 1 - The Overview:

Power output and subwoofer test coming soon. Any thoughts on the comparison....Power? Sub control? 

I think PG wins the beauty contest and ease of installation, but for raw power can it take the "Punch"? 



See it in 1080p HD here:

Punch 150HD vs. PG MS-275

or watch embedded below:


----------



## AlpineJuba




----------



## bigdwiz

^^ now that is a GANGSTA phone!!


----------



## imjustjason

oldscooliron said:


> Hi does anyone have the orion newsletter from the 90's that had the single reflex bandpass box for the XTR Series 2 15" sub? Also would you have the spec sheet on this sub with speaker displacement & cubic air space? Thanks!


I got your PM about this too. I more than likely have the newsletter you're talking about. I will just have to go through them. I built a quad 15 slot ported box for a guy that used XTR's around 92 or 93 and I just used the design that was in the newsletter. It may be what you're looking for. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## AlpineJuba




----------



## AlpineJuba




----------



## oldscooliron

imjustjason said:


> I got your PM about this too. I more than likely have the newsletter you're talking about. I will just have to go through them. I built a quad 15 slot ported box for a guy that used XTR's around 92 or 93 and I just used the design that was in the newsletter. It may be what you're looking for. I'll see what I can do.


Thank you! I would appericate that very much! I have the boxes I built & I'm going to post a video of them in action. I really wanted the newsletter & the spec sheet as I threw all my stuff out & would love to have it again for a keep sake! All I have is my old drawing.


----------



## oldscooliron

As promised the video of the first XTR 15" subs Orion made. Watch the "Tissue Dance"!

Demo 1







Demo 2


----------



## neuspeedescort

sadly i was young and the internet wasn't as cool but 11 years ago i put these in a friend mazda ext cab. yeah they where 18's.


NEUMAN


----------



## SkizeR

sick collections.. damn i wish i had some of these.


----------



## normalicy

oldscooliron said:


> I was wrong mine are XTR the first ones ever produced. Their not Series 2. So if anyone has the spec sheet please post or the newsletter for the bandpass box. I'll post a link to these bad boys in action as soon as I upload the video.


OK, then tell you what. I'll just send you all the manuals that I have & you can pick (has the first gen ones in there too).

Download Subwoofers.rar


----------



## bigdwiz

*1991 PPI Pro MOS-12*

*Rated by Mfg (12v RMS Watts):*
12x2 @ 4ohms
24x2 @ 2ohms
48x1 @ 4ohms bridged
96x1 @ 2ohms bridged

*Bench test results (13.8v RMS watts):*
18.1x2 @ 4ohms
33.5x2 @ 2ohms
69.7x1 @ 4ohms bridged
114x1 @ 2ohms bridged


----------



## Chuck

dratunes said:


> mmmmm KEF!!!!! I had the Q160'S running off an M50 back in the day..... one of my fave comp sets ever!!!


You like KEF? I know the UniQ sets are awesome, but how about the holy grail of KEF collectibles - the GT200 satellite/subwoofer system? I know I posted about these a year ago, here's better pics.

Not just in good shape, but brand new in the box:




































Minty fresh:


----------



## leepersc

AlpineJuba said:


>


BEAUTIFUL! What would it take to get a lookie-see inside of that box? 

I couldn't resist but re-post a couple of my favorite ALPINE pieces! The 3617 DSP (Circa 1991) is _somehow_ going to be integrated into my install! Excellent condition as well.


----------



## leepersc

My DRE-A200 Crossover (Circa 1995) is BNIB! Not a spectacular piece back in the day, but mine is BNIB! That means a lot to _me_ anyhow.

-Scott


----------



## EvilWagn

Finally something to contribute.

All purchased recently bnib, still wrapped in plastic. I even have the little yellow screwdriver. The eq came with full papers, so I have manual and template for that if any one needs a copy. Still searching for the crossover manual, if anyone has and is willing to share I would be eternally grateful. :bowdown:


----------



## Chuck

Very nice... I had a DCE2200 for a little while - the first LCD EQ ever made. I wish I still had it.


(Or was it DGE? Its been so long I can't remember)


----------



## SSCustoms

kenn_chan said:


> I think its got one of those electrical devices that converts dc power into heat and ac output that is controlled by an input signal which is then fed through a mechanical coupling into a wire and thence forth into another convertor, but this one converts the ac output into mechanical motion......I think its made by pyramid or Kraco or something like that.....maybe radio shack.....


Thanks for the tutorial.  The point I was trying to make was if he was going to go through the effort of taking a pic, lets see the goods!


----------



## circa40

Right before I sold the set  

All MINT.


----------



## bigdwiz

^^ Those PG M series are


----------



## AlpineJuba

leepersc said:


> BEAUTIFUL! What would it take to get a lookie-see inside of that box?
> 
> I couldn't resist but re-post a couple of my favorite ALPINE pieces! The 3617 DSP (Circa 1991) is _somehow_ going to be integrated into my install! Excellent condition as well.


I have a few of them, but I still need a 4381 controller.

Have a couple of these too.


----------



## kenn_chan

circa40 said:


> Right before I sold the set
> 
> All MINT.





bigdwiz said:


> ^^ Those PG M series are


Gotta Agree with bigdwiz, the PG rep was trying to ge me to move some of those, but at the time the Japanese all wanted either Orion, or Soundstream... Never really got a chance to play with them as a result and most of the shops in Japan that were selling them never made it up the ladder in the Japan IASCA series so I really never got to hear them play in either a SQ or SPL setup, just bench testing and quick setups to listen..

kenn


----------



## rockytophigh

Here's the newest addition.......


back left by rockytophigh, on Flickr

front center by rockytophigh, on Flickr

front full by rockytophigh, on Flickr

Oh...and a shameless plug. Much of my SS collection is up for sale in the classifieds. Not this one tho.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...eam-palooza-sale-denon-audio-development.html


----------



## quality_sound

Where the hell did you find a RED Soundstream?


----------



## rockytophigh

quality_sound said:


> Where the hell did you find a RED Soundstream?


Swapped my Davinci for it from a forum member. It came out of California.


----------



## imjustjason

oldscooliron said:


> Thank you! I would appericate that very much! I have the boxes I built & I'm going to post a video of them in action. I really wanted the newsletter & the spec sheet as I threw all my stuff out & would love to have it again for a keep sake! All I have is my old drawing.


Found it, first one I looked at. May/June 91. I'll get it scanned in a little bit. I need to take care of a scan I made for another fella too. So it shouldn't take too long.


----------



## tyroneshoes

Phillips Sound Labs Special Edition SE4100

Big old 4 channel with two 30 amp fuses. I think these were PPI made but if any of you guys know anything about this model (like specs) Id appreciate it. Great condition for its age.


----------



## bigdwiz

bigdwiz said:


> *1985-1988 Audiomobile SA 1600*
> 30x4 at 4ohms, 40x4 at 2ohms
> 
> Original MSRP: $550 for amp only, $1200 as part of "System 1600" (included 4 "satellite" speakers and 2 subwoofers)
> 
> Who's hoarding the 3-band EQ, DIN cable and active X-over needed for this jewel? :shrug:
> 
> Also, check out where the DIN plug goes...middle of amp on the side of the heatsink..strange. Also, I opened the amp to take some gut shots, but all I saw was the bottom of the circuit board! Most amps are mounted with the circuit board against the heatsink, but not this one!


-------

*See the October 1984 Stereo Review Test:*


----------



## PPI_GUY

tyroneshoes said:


> Phillips Sound Labs Special Edition SE4100
> 
> Big old 4 channel with two 30 amp fuses. I think these were PPI made but if any of you guys know anything about this model (like specs) Id appreciate it. Great condition for its age.


There's a SE2200 on Fleabay right now that would be a nice match to that 4 channel. Don't have the link, just search "Special Edition" under amplifiers.


----------



## envisionelec

I had one of those Audiomobile amplifiers back in the day. It was a very odd design. Each channel was a pair of bridged Class A/B - NO power supply. It really rocked the minivan. 

I owned it before I really knew much about car amplifiers, so I could have been wrong about the topology. I just remember it had a lot of output transistors and it was fully discrete.


----------



## envisionelec

bigdwiz said:


> *1985-1988 Audiomobile SA 1600*
> 30x4 at 4ohms, 40x4 at 2ohms
> 
> Original MSRP: $550 for amp only, $1200 as part of "System 1600" (included 4 "satellite" speakers and 2 subwoofers)
> 
> Who's hoarding the 3-band EQ, DIN cable and active X-over needed for this jewel? :shrug:
> 
> Also, check out where the DIN plug goes...middle of amp on the side of the heatsink..strange. Also, I opened the amp to take some gut shots, but all I saw was the bottom of the circuit board! Most amps are mounted with the circuit board against the heatsink, but not this one!


I was 16 when I figured out the input wiring on mine. IIRC, I just bought a Kenwood DIN adapter because it fit. I think it was the correct wiring.

The active crossovers are internal and not adjustable. The amplifier turns itself on and off, so you don't need a remote wire, either.

Nice for 1984, but a trinket these days. It reminded me of Bose. I installed it in the family minivan and never took it out. It wasn't awesome but it did have a reasonable amount of power -- about the same as a modern day headunit.


----------



## ikoolguy

i hit the jackpot! BNIB Sony Xec1000 with manual and receipt showing it was purchased in 1992 from crutchfield! i bought it from an elderly couple around the age of 48 years old lol! i still can't believe it and i don't know if i should keep as a collector or install it?!?!?!


----------



## ou812

ikoolguy said:


> i hit the jackpot! BNIB Sony Xec1000 with manual and receipt showing it was purchased in 1992 from crutchfield! i bought it from an elderly couple around the age of 48 years old lol! i still can't believe it and i don't know if i should keep as a collector or install it?!?!?!





48 is elderly?????


----------



## The Baron Groog

ou812 said:


> 48 is elderly?????


Haha-I though that too! Damn teenagers!


----------



## oldscooliron

imjustjason said:


> Found it, first one I looked at. May/June 91. I'll get it scanned in a little bit. I need to take care of a scan I made for another fella too. So it shouldn't take too long.


Man, that's amazing! That almost never happenes on the first try! Thanks I'll be waiting!


----------



## imjustjason

May / June 1991 - Automotive Audio Newsletter - Orion XTR 15 DVC


----------



## normalicy

That setup would be loud, but "boomy".


----------



## oldscooliron

imjustjason said:


> May / June 1991 - Automotive Audio Newsletter - Orion XTR 15 DVC


I REALLY want to give a BIG THANK YOU for uploading this! It REALLY Means a lot to me! Have a "Happy & Safe" 4th of July if your it the States! If not still have a "Happy & Safe" 4th of July


----------



## Therum

Not Quite audio but its old school. This thing has been sitting in my tool box for years.


----------



## AlpineJuba

The junk that's in my everyday beater.


----------



## subwoofery

The bottom piece looks really nice... 

Kelvin


----------



## Toys7505

AlpineJuba said:


> The junk that's in my everyday beater.


Nice old school Tape Deck! Is that still a "pull out" style for the 7618? What is the piece below it? Looks cool...........


----------



## AlpineJuba

7618 HU, 3362 DSP/Surround EQ (Dual 18-bit DAC), and there is a 5957S changer connected with TosLink to the processor.


----------



## AlpineJuba

7618 was the flagship of the "Digital Max" in the early 90's. It can natively control the 3362 DSP/EQ, the 3900 DAC, or the 3681 Time Delay Crossover. It is a pullout.


----------



## bigdwiz

AlpineJuba said:


> The junk that's in my everyday beater.


Dude, I'm all about old school, but you must be die hard to still be rockin' a cassette player! 

Nice gear you have there 


---


----------



## chad

it has changer controls IIRC, and it sure looks like it too.


----------



## leepersc

AlpineJuba said:


> The junk that's in my everyday beater.


DUDE, you're killing me! I wish I had any of your Alpine "JUNK". You know, just laying around my casa...it's unimaginable to me utilizing any of these old school masterpieces in a daily! MAD PROPS brother!!!


----------



## stills

what model was the 3 disc in-dash alpine from the mid 90's?


----------



## AlpineJuba

7980 was the first 3 disc...then the 3DE's after.


----------



## AlpineJuba

bigdwiz said:


> Dude, I'm all about old school, but you must be die hard to still be rockin' a cassette player!
> 
> Nice gear you have there
> 
> 
> ---





chad said:


> it has changer controls IIRC, and it sure looks like it too.


It has a 5957S changer in the trunk.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Saw a couple of Crossfire amps at a local pawn shop today. A CFA302 and CFA404. They were very 1st-gen ProMos Art-series looking. Was never a big fan of Crossfire but I know some people like them. They also had a LA Sound Ventura 4 channel and PG Sapphire amp in white. At first I thought it might be a MS-series amp and got excited but then saw it was a Sapphire. lol


----------



## EvilWagn

:annoyed:

who snagged the dct-950r for $50 (!!!) off ebay while i was waiting for paypal to load... 

(shakes fist angrily)


----------



## Kane

SUX 2BU said:


> Saw a couple of Crossfire amps at a local pawn shop today. A CFA302 and CFA404. They were very 1st-gen ProMos Art-series looking. Was never a big fan of Crossfire but I know some people like them. They also had a LA Sound Ventura 4 channel and PG Sapphire amp in white. At first I thought it might be a MS-series amp and got excited but then saw it was a Sapphire. lol


I love crossfire amps....i gave a couple 302's and a 602 that needs repaired.

Ive been searching ebay for a 1000d with no luck


----------



## sqninja

Just got some stuff and selling some of it on ebay but figured id post pics here too


----------



## smgreen20

SUX 2BU said:


> Saw a couple of Crossfire amps at a local pawn shop today. A CFA302 and CFA404. They were very 1st-gen ProMos Art-series looking. Was never a big fan of Crossfire but I know some people like them. They also had a LA Sound Ventura 4 channel and PG Sapphire amp in white. At first I thought it might be a MS-series amp and got excited but then saw it was a Sapphire. lol


Which Sapphire amp was it, do you know?


----------



## SUX 2BU

I didn't see a model number on it, but it seemed small. Smaller than a MS-275.


----------



## jbreddawg

Kane said:


> I love crossfire amps....i gave a couple 302's and a 602 that needs repaired.
> 
> Ive been searching ebay for a 1000d with no luck


Here ya go


Crossfire BMF1000D Car Audio 1000W SUBWOOFER AMPLIFIER! | eBay


----------



## PPI_GUY

EvilWagn said:


> :annoyed:
> 
> who snagged the dct-950r for $50 (!!!) off ebay while i was waiting for paypal to load...
> 
> (shakes fist angrily)


I don't know but, I passed on it more than once and am now kicking myself.


----------



## punch150hd

nice stuff fellas. I have 2 punch 150 hd's and a punch 75hd that im gonna go with an old school install. can anyone point me in the direction of an Alpine 7909 for sale


----------



## iroller

What did the LA sound look like ?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Back in action once again... and sounding great...


----------



## Sewman

Hi.

Do you have information about MGT-Car Audio?

I can only find this information.

http://www.usedprice.com/items/car-stereo/mgt/car-stereo-power-amplifier/index.html

Tnx
Sew


----------



## dontblameme

For some reason I just can't get rid of this thing. Gotta be over 15 years old and placed in at least 5 cars. Still works.


----------



## allnpt0

How about 10 channels of Class A Alpine goodness. Two Alpine 3558's and a Alpine 3546( a Class A 3545). Sorry for the crappy iPhone pics.

Pete


----------



## Kane

jbreddawg said:


> Here ya go
> 
> 
> Crossfire BMF1000D Car Audio 1000W SUBWOOFER AMPLIFIER! | eBay


thanks for the link.... i was really looking for a cfa 1000d or vr1000d, dont know much about the bmf series?


----------



## Shinju

Kane said:


> thanks for the link.... i was really looking for a cfa 1000d or vr1000d, dont know much about the bmf series?


BMF amps are an early verson of the VR series pretty much Identical in build both are powerhouses and do well over 1300rms at 14v 1ohm.

There was also a BMF2000d what later became the VR2000d identical boards.

BMF1000d










VR1000d


----------



## Kane

thanks for the info


----------



## radwilsons5803

Been collecting old school amps for years and this is by far my fav thread to look at here. Heres a pic of a few dsm amps i own


----------



## SUX 2BU

allnpt0 said:


> How about 10 channels of Class A Alpine goodness. Two Alpine 3558's and a Alpine 3546( a Class A 3545). Sorry for the crappy iPhone pics.
> 
> Pete


Wow, first I've ever heard of a 3546. More info please! Is it still rated at 250x2? That's beautiful. Where did you get it? I presume a Japan market-only item?


----------



## AtticusJ

allnpt0 said:


> How about 10 channels of Class A Alpine goodness. Two Alpine 3558's and a Alpine 3546( a Class A 3545). Sorry for the crappy iPhone pics.
> 
> Pete


I thought I knew a lot about Alpine, but some how that class A beauty slipped by me! Do you have any literature or info on the 3546?

edit: Should have finished reading the page, I see someone else is just as curious. I got too excited once I saw it and had to post


----------



## allnpt0

SUX 2BU said:


> Wow, first I've ever heard of a 3546. More info please! Is it still rated at 250x2? That's beautiful. Where did you get it? I presume a Japan market-only item?


Yep, Japanese market item. 100x2. Got it from eBay last September. I paid 465 shipped.

Pete


----------



## SUX 2BU

Ah yes, I thought I remembered seeing it once before on Ebay but wasn't too sure. So, I guess I have seen it once before lol Nice score on that for sure! That would be a beautiful system with two 3558's and that 3546.


----------



## MACS

I've got a few Alpine Class A laying around. The 3546 is a rare one for sure . 

I listed the only specs I've ever found on the 3546 below. Translated from Japanese to English so it's not perfect.

3546
Specification
Super Regulation 100w × 2ch
Low distortion power amplifier
Remarks
Class A amplifier
Super power regulation circuit PWM Control
Amp 2/1CH
DUO-β Circuit
Cooling fans
Straight signal (DIRECT)
Power Protection Circuit
Rated Output 100W × 2/400W × 1
Price
150,000 Yen


----------



## lowblueranger

One of my favorite rockford amps- I even have the birth sheet for it!


----------



## bigdwiz

^^ drool...what does the birthsheet say for power output?


----------



## AlpineJuba

Nice collection of Juba amps!

I'll raise you two 3558's, NIB.


----------



## Dzaazter

Rockford DSM. I seen one the other day beat to [email protected]! in a friends car. Still worked like a champ. LOL! Some guys were laughing but I told them those amps were awesome.


----------



## radwilsons5803

lowblueranger said:


> One of my favorite rockford amps- I even have the birth sheet for it!


Favorite dsm amp ever. The pic of my dsms theres one that has 2 rockford end caps, its a 500m. I almost had a guy in Michigan sell me the 500m end cap but he would only do it if i bought the amp as well. I thought about it but i decided not too. Nice amp though


----------



## THEDUKE

bgalaxy said:


> One of these days I will dig in the closet and take pics of my entire old school Alpine collection.
> 
> I pulled this out the other day to show off to a friend and thought I would share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Still have an Old Speed of sound CD



How much would you charge me for a copy of that CD?


----------



## Therum

MACS said:


> I've got a few Alpine Class A laying around. The 3546 is a rare one for sure .
> 
> I listed the only specs I've ever found on the 3546 below. Translated from Japanese to English so it's not perfect.
> 
> 3546
> Specification
> Super Regulation 100w × 2ch
> Low distortion power amplifier
> Remarks
> Class A amplifier
> Super power regulation circuit PWM Control
> Amp 2/1CH
> DUO-β Circuit
> Cooling fans
> Straight signal (DIRECT)
> Power Protection Circuit
> Rated Output 100W × 2/400W × 1
> Price
> 150,000 Yen


Wow Nice. I have never seen those before. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nology

Got these in today. Even though I don't need them and probably won't use them haha.


----------



## starboy869

I like those Class A alpine. 

I need to sell my abyss tube-2 and get me some old school alpines. I'm glad I have a few contacts in Japan that I can aquire jdm audio crap (as my wife puts it).


----------



## Darth SQ

starboy869 said:


> I like those Class A alpine.
> 
> I need to sell my abyss tube-2 and get me some old school alpines. I'm glad I have a few contacts in Japan that I can aquire jdm audio crap (as my wife puts it).


Chris,
Post a few pics of that unicorn you recently acquired.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## naujokas

last purchase - $ 12....... I will try to connect to *CDA-7944 + CHA624*.....


----------



## kilostoys

found at a local yardsale just the other day:

about 20ft of 8ga tsunami power wire with one of those big tube fuses
10in sub box. 
one (weird, only 1!) typr-r crossover
ppi pc6600 (and yes, it works!)(anyone have an extra set of plugs?)

total cost: $21!!!!!!

--mike


----------



## slowsedan01

naujokas said:


> last purchase - $ 12....... I will try to connect to *CDA-7944 + CHA624*.....


$12!!! What's your source? I'll take it off your hands for $13


----------



## labcoat22

kilostoys said:


> found at a local yardsale just the other day:
> 
> 
> ppi pc6600 (and yes, it works!)(anyone have an extra set of plugs?)
> 
> --mike


I demand pics...

also you need plugs check out Underground Industries on flea bay aka Robot Underground they prob have what you need.

Ry-


----------



## naujokas

slowsedan01 said:


> $12!!! What's your source? I'll take it off your hands for $13


Such prices on car dumps in Lithuania.............


----------



## deodkid

'got some oldschool pioneer and clarion eq..









.. finally i got an autotek amp..


----------



## TrickyRicky

Very nice Autotek, could you post some gut pics or should I got to ampguts and look for it, lol.


----------



## narvarr

Orion DEQ30:








Crossfire CFA555:








Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdwiz

Thank you Craig, for your List!


----------



## TrickyRicky

Nice punch's you got there.


----------



## bigdwiz

^^ Thanks, TR.. 




Here is some more Fosgate "bling". Sorry, I didn't take the time to setup my lights, those who don't know, chrome and gold are VERY difficult to photograph.imp:


*Chrome XV-1 2-way X-over:*











*Gold Plated OEQ-1 EQ* (missing some screws, I know...):


----------



## deodkid

TrickyRicky said:


> Very nice Autotek, could you post some gut pics or should I got to ampguts and look for it, lol.


here it goes..


----------



## smgreen20

Just think, if these amps were redesigned today by ZED how much cleaner the sound could be????? I look at the internals of some of these amps and think NOISY, seeing all of those jumpers in there.


----------



## MACS

Here's some old school Japan.

Marantz SA-250


----------



## MACS

A couple of early Furi JS 150 A.

If anyone has specs or any old advertisements for these, I would appreciate a copy .


----------



## RFVega

bigdwiz said:


> *Chrome XV-1 2-way X-over:*












Still faithfully run the XV-1 (original black)


----------



## bigdwiz

^^RFVega, I thought you might approve of those. Hey, I'm hoping to get that Punch 150 (pre HD) on the bench in the next few days. I'm interested to see what it will do, but based on the 1st gen and HD series, I think we have a good idea...


---


----------



## slowsedan01

MACS said:


> A couple of early Furi JS 150 A.
> 
> If anyone has specs or any old advertisements for these, I would appreciate a copy .


That is some old old Furi. I think those were custom made for J&S Soundlab. Those pre-date the FA and HA lines which I am more familiar with.


----------



## imjustjason

I tried to look them up for him a while back and I found NOTHING on them anywhere in all of the magazine resources I have. I went all the way back to 84 in the old Audio - Car Stereo Edition directories and found nada.


----------



## MACS

imjustjason said:


> I tried to look them up for him a while back and I found NOTHING on them anywhere in all of the magazine resources I have. I went all the way back to 84 in the old Audio - Car Stereo Edition directories and found nada.



Jason,

I know you spent a lot of time searching for these in your literature. I really appreciate that effort and all of the other times you've helped me out. Rep to you :thumbsup:.

The ONLY thing I have ever found about these Furi amps was a poster listed for sale on Ebay. Definitely the same amp as mine. The seller said he got the poster in the early 1990's.


----------



## BowDown

MACS said:


> Jason,
> 
> I know you spent a lot of time searching for these in your literature. I really appreciate that effort and all of the other times you've helped me out. Rep to you :thumbsup:.
> 
> The ONLY thing I have ever found about these Furi amps was a poster listed for sale on Ebay. Definitely the same amp as mine. The seller said he got the poster in the early 1990's.


Very nice!


----------



## TrickyRicky

Did you get that Marantz SA-250 re-capped MAC? Looks like it (xicon) caps?


----------



## MACS

TrickyRicky said:


> Did you get that Marantz SA-250 re-capped MAC? Looks like it (xicon) caps?


They are Shoei caps. As far as I know the SA-250 is untouched.


----------



## Mighty Noid

bgalaxy said:


> One of these days I will dig in the closet and take pics of my entire old school Alpine collection.
> 
> I pulled this out the other day to show off to a friend and thought I would share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Still have an Old Speed of sound CD


Always wanted one of these...


----------



## Mighty Noid

Chuck said:


> I just realized I'm being ignorant. This is, after all, an old school showoff thread, and I forgot to contribute. Here's my prized OEQs. I could kick the guy who owned the bottom one before me, since he cut the wires. I really like these. Probably because of my memories of that Punch Van...
> 
> 
> And my collection of later KEF parts... I think these qualify as "old school"... barely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a real survivor. Externally perfect, inside the fan and output wires needed to be replaced. Freeman's took care of it.


I love those Kef's!!!! Wish I still had the three pair that I had...


----------



## Mighty Noid

AlpineJuba said:


>


I had two of these...


----------



## n_olympios

Pics or it never happened.


----------



## Bugstyvy

RODEK RA2150, RA280, RA250, RA220


----------



## jbreddawg

Bugstyvy said:


> RODEK RA2150, RA280, RA250, RA220


Nice


----------



## trojan fan

imjustjason said:


> May / June 1991 - Automotive Audio Newsletter - Orion XTR 15 DVC



I remember the old Orion newsletters with a cut sheet for a different woofer each issue....nice find


----------



## trojan fan

AlpineJuba said:


> 7618 was the flagship of the "Digital Max" in the early 90's. It can natively control the 3362 DSP/EQ, the 3900 DAC, or the 3681 Time Delay Crossover. It is a pullout.


A pullout...nice


----------



## sirvent_95

Here's a pair of SS Reference 12's I just bought from an old friend.

Aside from a little dust, they're in awesome shape. Can't wait to hear them.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=28690&stc=1&d=1311454113


----------



## kilostoys

ok pics, finally:

type-r 2-way crossover









RF XLC 12 (i have 2 of these)









RF punch-z 8 (2 of these as well)









rampage acde-12 (is this oldschool?)









PG MPS-2240

























PPI pc-6600









precision audio PA-450









blau 15 "pro comp driver" no other info, anyone know anything bout these?









also have a jensen 300w 2ch and a dual 460 2ch, for sure not that old though. just wanted to contribute. that PPI cost me $10!!!!

--mike.


----------



## normalicy

kilostoys said:


> ok pics, finally:
> PPI pc-6600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blau 15 "pro comp driver" no other info, anyone know anything bout these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also have a jensen 300w 2ch and a dual 460 2ch, for sure not that old though. just wanted to contribute. that PPI cost me $10!!!!
> 
> --mike.


$10 seriously? Luckiest guy I know.

I used to sell those Blaupunkts @ Best Buy around 1995 (only the 10's & 12's though). They were pretty decent for low grade stuff. Think the 12's sold for around $90. As for the box, I'm pretty sure they needed about 3-4 cu. ft. each & were limited to about 200-300w rms.


----------



## sirvent_95

kilostoys said:


> ok pics, finally:
> 
> 
> 
> PPI pc-6600


I'm curious what the wooden blocks inside the plexi-boxes are for?


----------



## n_olympios

kilostoys said:


> rampage acde-12 (is this oldschool?)


Even if it isn't yet, it sure will be in 2059. 

Nice going!


----------



## stills

one of my neighbors had two of those blau 15's in a regular cab s-10.
as big a sealed box as he could fit and a big proton amp iirc.
pretty loud for back then.


----------



## Nico156

Hi!
About Audio Art amps, can someone explain what mkII stand for?
thanks!


----------



## TrickyRicky

ON those Phonix Gold amps do they have gold plated or gold solder? I know I know this is the dumbest question of the year but it would be nice if it did, lol.


----------



## Tone

Mighty Noid said:


> I had two of these...


Those rock! It'd be awesome to set one up (functional) in a new car


----------



## Nico156

TrickyRicky said:


> ON those Phonix Gold amps do they have gold plated or gold solder? I know I know this is the dumbest question of the year but it would be nice if it did, lol.


gold solder 
no they may have a little of gold on the pcb like computer motherboards..

for pg lovers:


----------



## kilostoys

> I'm curious what the wooden blocks inside the plexi-boxes are for?


they are idividual display boxes for small items. i have used them for die-cast, cards, jewels, vintage tools, and other such small things. the wood is the base and the plexi fits oversaid item.

--mike.


----------



## trojan fan

kilostoys said:


> picked up a PG 2240 today. i think i almost have enough posts to start postin pics of this stuff, lol...
> 
> --mike.



my first PG amp was a 2240....I ordered it and had to wait a few months for the first run to come out...serial number was 24 0006...that was somewhere around the early 90's


----------



## KP

trojan fan said:


> A pullout...nice


No one else saw this? Trojan said 'pull out'


----------



## trojan fan

AcuraTLSQ said:


> No one else saw this? Trojan said 'pull out'



Sorry, but I'm missing your point....please explain


Think football and pull your head out of the gutter......:laugh:


----------



## ebrahim

When you had the Fosgate Symmeetry did it work with any amplifiers that were not Rockford Fosgate?

Also if you are willing to depart with it how much would it make you happy to depart with it?

Thank you.




bigabe said:


> My old processor (no longer being used though):
> 
> Fosgate Symmetry EPX2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My subwoofer amp (this puppy is going STRONG):
> 
> Earthquake 40-UHC Gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my deck/processor control center, all old school RF:
> 
> RFX-8250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And something I have laying around the house:
> 
> RF Power 1000 Mosfet


----------



## smgreen20

In other words, if you're wearing a Trojan, you don't need to pullout.


That help?




trojan fan said:


> Sorry, but I'm missing your point....please explain


----------



## trojan fan

smgreen20 said:


> In other words, if you're wearing a Trojan, you don't need to pullout.
> 
> 
> That help?



Wrong Trojan.....:laugh:


----------



## Patriot_tech

Here is my latest craigslist find. An ESX 12 that looks to be made by Eminence. It came in a single 12 bandpass box with a 1/2" plexi window.


----------



## DAT

I live near eminence ky. They make tons of speakers. Good find


----------



## Nology

Picked up this gem the other day for $110 shipped!


----------



## wheelieking71

here is what i have been working on:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v235/wheelieking71/****yea001.jpg

there is one more D200II with my buddy Rick (he's doing some minor maint. on it)


----------



## labcoat22

wheelieking71 said:


> here is what i have been working on:
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v235/wheelieking71/****yea001.jpg
> 
> there is one more D200II with my buddy Rick (he's doing some minor maint. on it)


oh my, oh my do want no room for any of it but I do want.

Ry


----------



## 64mustang

here's an oldie

http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k507/****nbullshit/20101018183344.jpg
http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k507/****nbullshit/20101018184546.jpg


----------



## cutra

Nology said:


> Picked up this gem the other day for $110 shipped!


Great freaking deal!!!!
Goood going buddy!!!


----------



## labcoat22

My most recent acquisition If I can make it fit its going in the car...




















hmmm almost minty a/d/s


----------



## iroller

great buy on the 7998 I presume it works ?


----------



## allnpt0

iroller said:


> great buy on the 7998 I presume it works ?


That would be a 7996.

Pete


----------



## Nology

Ya that's a 7996. Could almost pass as new.


----------



## Old Skewl

wheelieking71 said:


> here is what i have been working on:
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v235/wheelieking71/****yea001.jpg
> 
> there is one more D200II with my buddy Rick (he's doing some minor maint. on it)


Nice collection you got going. Mine is starting to look like yours. Started out as one for a project. Now I have 6 and seem to be looking for more!


----------



## TXwrxWagon

EvilWagn said:


> Finally something to contribute.
> 
> All purchased recently bnib, still wrapped in plastic. I even have the little yellow screwdriver. The eq came with full papers, so I have manual and template for that if any one needs a copy. Still searching for the crossover manual, if anyone has and is willing to share I would be eternally grateful. :bowdown:


My first REAL competition car had those!!!! I wish I still had them!... I am actually going to start restoring the car next year. I search ebay twice a week for Denon....

Nice!

Rob


----------



## kilostoys

uff i found recently:


































--mike.


----------



## smgreen20

labcoat22 said:


> My most recent acquisition If I can make it fit its going in the car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm almost minty a/d/s



Never had one, but is one of my top all time favorite amps. Even the 640 would do, but love the 840. 

Nice amp.....


----------



## Nology

Another alpine for the collection. CDA-9815. Got it for $90 shipped


----------



## ebrahim

This for everyone on this post and please don't bite me.

If any of you have some Rockford Fosgate amplifiers that were made from 1995 - 1999 and still in working condition please let me know their models #s, specs and price tag to.

Thank you all and have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## kilostoys

found this morning at a yard sale for $10 (i know not really oldschool, but good find anyways....)









--mike.


----------



## killahsharksjc

How many times am I going to get lost in this thread???? LMAo..


----------



## coldyellow

if this is still available i am veryinterested


----------



## n_olympios

Wrong thread perhaps?


----------



## 64mustang

PPI Clone......... 

Found this a few weeks ago. Also $10's at a garage sale and I just couldn't pass up a PPI look alike. I just keep telling myself that someone put a hot shots sticker on it.
http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k507/****nbullshit/DSCF2197.jpg
http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k507/****nbullshit/DSCF2196.jpg


----------



## Arclight

smgreen20 said:


> Never had one, but is one of my top all time favorite amps. Even the 640 would do, but love the 840.
> 
> Nice amp.....


I had one of these Anniversary Edition A/D/S Amps...awesome SQ and very flexible. It was mint when I sold it and I still regret the sale.


----------



## ebrahim

Thanks for posting this one as it bring back good memories. I wanted to get a few of these amps and stupid me I never jumped on them. If I remember correctly they were good amps when they were alive and kicking.



64mustang said:


> PPI Clone.........
> 
> Found this a few weeks ago. Also $10's at a garage sale and I just couldn't pass up a PPI look alike. I just keep telling myself that someone put a hot shots sticker on it.
> http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k507/****nbullshit/DSCF2197.jpg
> http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k507/****nbullshit/DSCF2196.jpg


----------



## bigdwiz

Old school looking new again!

Not all of the shrouds are mine (just 3 ), but they all look SUPER!


----------



## Darth SQ

ebrahim said:


> Thanks for posting this one as it bring back good memories. I wanted to get a few of these amps and stupid me I never jumped on them. If I remember correctly they were good amps when they were alive and kicking.


Since CHY (Carolyn Hall Young) also designed the heatsink shape for PPI as well as the artwork, she owns the right to that shape as well.
Can't wait to hear about that story from her about these.

Amazing what businesses will rip off and hope to get away with it.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## TerryTee

Blade SE54


----------



## starboy869

I highly doubt anything would happen. I remember seeing that amp in ca&e mag from 96. I wouldn't mind getting one and doing a side by side.


----------



## neuspeedescort

64mustang said:


> PPI Clone.........
> 
> Found this a few weeks ago. Also $10's at a garage sale and I just couldn't pass up a PPI look alike. I just keep telling myself that someone put a hot shots sticker on it.
> http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k507/****nbullshit/DSCF2197.jpg
> http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k507/****nbullshit/DSCF2196.jpg


i remember seeing an old school urban amp that was a punch 45 clone liek 10 years ago. should have grabbed it.


NEUMAN


----------



## PPI_GUY

I can honestly say I've never seen the Hot Shots knockoff of the venerable P-P-I Art series before. Thanks for posting that!


----------



## normalicy

LOL, the first shop I worked at used to sell those. I'm proud to say that I steered every customer that considered one away.


----------



## JKashat

neuspeedescort said:


> i remember seeing an old school urban amp that was a punch 45 clone liek 10 years ago. should have grabbed it.
> 
> 
> NEUMAN


I remember seeing those things at the flee market and ghetto shops and just laughing.


----------



## daudioman

64mustang said:


> PPI Clone.........
> 
> Found this a few weeks ago. Also $10's at a garage sale and I just couldn't pass up a PPI look alike. I just keep telling myself that someone put a hot shots sticker on it.
> http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k507/****nbullshit/DSCF2197.jpg
> http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k507/****nbullshit/DSCF2196.jpg


All I can say is WOW!....now if thats not a rip off I dont know what is :laugh:


----------



## PPI_GUY

I am going to assume that either a). Those amps were made by P-P-I for Mobile Authority. Or possibly b). they were leftover Art series shells purchased by MA after P-P-I was sold the first time? *A guts shot' would go a long way toward an answer.*

Can't imagine P-P-I would have allowed them to be sold if they weren't involved or had atleast signed off on the use of the Art heatsink design. Probably only a few hundred ever made anyway.


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI_GUY said:


> I am going to assume that either a). Those amps were made by P-P-I for Mobile Authority. Or possibly b). they were leftover Art series shells purchased by MA after P-P-I was sold the first time? *A guts shot' would go a long way toward an answer.*
> 
> Can't imagine P-P-I would have allowed them to be sold if they weren't involved or had atleast signed off on the use of the Art heatsink design. Probably only a few hundred ever made anyway.


Answer provided by CHY herself on the thread:

A question for Mrs. Carolyn Hall Young or anyone else who wants to answer Re: PPI 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## normalicy

Nope, those were very much not related to PPI. Cheap knockoffs. Take note of the "Mobile Authority" under the Hot Shots name. If you're unfamiliar, they are in the Kraco/Sparkomatic quality range. That one sold for around $50 new. The largest one sold for around $100. These were made around 1993 if I recall. Though, I will say it's still cool to see one that's survived all these years.


----------



## 64mustang

You guys got me interested in the guts of this PPI clone, I just wanted it for the shroud.

Without further adieu------------Here it is
http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k507/****nbullshit/DSCF2742.jpg

No wonder it got sooo HOT!
This just kinda makes you laugh.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Remove the bars to see what transistors they use. By looking at the circuit board it does look pretty cheap.


----------



## kilostoys

found this one for $20:


----------



## bigdwiz

^^ Nice PG X-over, a no-brainer for $20...Just curious, did you jump in the DeLorean and come visit us from 2059?


----------



## 9mmmac

64mustang said:


> You guys got me interested in the guts of this PPI clone, I just wanted it for the shroud.
> 
> Without further adieu------------Here it is
> http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k507/****nbullshit/DSCF2742.jpg
> 
> No wonder it got sooo HOT!
> This just kinda makes you laugh.


This is engineering at it's finest: An open design purposefuly designed for optimum airflow cooling due to the lack of restrictive, uneeded and overdesigned electronic components, which only serve to further degrade the signal chain.


----------



## Shinju

That PPI Clone is awesome! I have a few Hot Shots items in my Garage.


----------



## ChrisB

64mustang said:


> You guys got me interested in the guts of this PPI clone, I just wanted it for the shroud.
> 
> Without further adieu------------Here it is
> http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k507/****nbullshit/DSCF2742.jpg
> 
> No wonder it got sooo HOT!
> This just kinda makes you laugh.


Is that board held in place by the FETs? I owned a couple of older Memphis amps that had boards held in place with 4 screws and the FETs. I had nothing but problems with those.


----------



## TrickyRicky

ChrisB said:


> Is that board held in place by the FETs? I owned a couple of older Memphis amps that had boards held in place with 4 screws and the FETs. I had nothing but problems with those.


Not just by the fets but by the power/speaker terminals (am pretty sure it has a screw from the panel to the terminal block). But thats not just the big problem here, look at the board, is single sided those dont last too long especially if you got some other amps that put out some major bass.


----------



## TXwrxWagon

9mmmac said:


> This is engineering at it's finest: An open design purposefuly designed for optimum airflow cooling due to the lack of restrictive, uneeded and overdesigned electronic components, which only serve to further degrade the signal chain.


Yep... but *ALL AMPS SOUND THE SAME!*

rob


----------



## daudioman

TXwrxWagon said:


> Yep... but *ALL AMPS SOUND THE SAME!*
> 
> rob


You mean they DONT?!?!?!!?!?


----------



## iroller

The color on the hot shots really catch your eye.


----------



## subwoofery

TXwrxWagon said:


> Yep... but *ALL AMPS SOUND THE SAME!*
> 
> rob


Err... Nope... Your sentence is incorrect 

Kelvin


----------



## kilostoys

grey goodness:

















and thats the second "2059" reference, is there somthing i am not getting?

--mike.


----------



## bigdwiz

Nice MS-250, I have a gray MS-275 in MINT shape w/ box/manual/spec sheet. It is currently having it's caps replaced, but should be back in my possession shortly. Also, your MS-250 used a 30A fuse originally, I noticed the 20A fuse in the pics. I have several MS and MPS amps and would not use ANY of them w/o having the caps replaced...if you don't believe me, ask any PG tech who knows about these amps.

I will use it to complete my shootout between the PG MS-275 and RF Punch 150HD as seen here:

Rockford Fosgate Punch 150HD vs. Phoenix Gold MS-275 - Old School Amp Shootout


The "2059" I was referencing was your camera's imprint date on the pics...


----------



## circa40

bigdwiz said:


> Nice MS-250, I have a gray MS-275 in MINT shape w/ box/manual/spec sheet. It is currently having it's caps replaced, but should be back in my possession shortly. Also, your MS-250 used a 30A fuse originally, I noticed the 20A fuse in the pics. I have several MS and MPS amps and *would not use ANY of them w/o having the caps replaced*...if you don't believe me, ask any PG tech who knows about these amps.


+1 The 12v power supply/filter caps need to be replaced in just about every PG made, white ZX or ZPA and earlier. I believe thats the final run with those caps.


----------



## iroller

What year was that you think the bad caps ended ?


----------



## kilostoys

found this recently, anyone have an extra wired plug?









--mike.


----------



## FairladyZ

Kilostoys, great find...shoot me a PM with the pin-out config...I have a BOX full of molex plugs so maybe there is a match. 

Here are pics of a matching very early set of Coustic AMPs that I have. They are a set consisting of: Coustic AMP-150, Coustic AMP-300, Coustic AMP-500. Here we go. 


051 by hijodea, on Flickr
028 by hijodea, on Flickr
021 by hijodea, on Flickr
023 by hijodea, on Flickr
022 by hijodea, on Flickr
002 by hijodea, on Flickr
023 by hijodea, on Flickr
025 by hijodea, on Flickr


----------



## normalicy

Wow, you found a set of Coustics that I've never seen. That's good.


----------



## naujokas

10 years in a shop display stands, then
a shelf for 5 years ....




























I will put them in ebay..........


----------



## naujokas

I will put these on own car :
of 3-way did midbass


----------



## sydmonster

... still, fav thread on the net (thats c.a. related)


----------



## draft6969

I had these listed in the classifieds some time back, but seems like i never put them on the thread where they really needed to be. here is the link if you want to read some more of the history on these. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ry-first-series-hifonics-amps-ever-built.html
Basically they are the very first Hifonics amps ever made! On the bottom is the hifonics sticker that says made in the RSA (Republic of South Africa) that is because Steve Mantz (zed audio) had not even moved to the USA yet. They had only made 3 models on the first run, the Vulcan, Odin and thor. I have long been looking for the thor to complete my collection, but looks like that won't happen. I know most people here are very familiar with Zed's history. The section of his history where he talks about the start of Hifonics, he is talking about these very amplifiers. Pretty cool stuff here.


----------



## Alex84

My baby  ...BNIB

Fosgate 250.2 Chrome from 1998


----------



## naujokas

sydmonster said:


> ... still, fav thread on the net (thats c.a. related)


my google translator does not translate your phrase of this ..... because I do not know the English language


----------



## allnpt0

naujokas said:


> my google translator does not translate your phrase of this ..... because I do not know the English language



He is saying that this is still his favorite thread on the internet that is car audio related.

Pete


----------



## FairladyZ

Here is another "family photo"...lol! They are the Soundstream D200, D100 and SF90 (staggered-4-ch). Yum


005 by hijodea, on Flickr


----------



## so cal eddie

A little tease. My camera's battery died, so more pics in a couple of weeks. 

My alpine experts
3- mrv1505 (1 on loan at the moment )
3- mrvf505
3- mrv1005 (1 also on loan
3- mrvt505


----------



## so cal eddie

2- bnib infinity beta 12s
2- bnib infinity kappa 100br
2- bnib infinity kappa kcs65 mb
4- infinity cs5 mids
only 1- infinity beta 5 I NEED ANOTHER ONE!!


----------



## bigdwiz

^^^ Those Infinity Beta's are YUM! A system that always stood out in my recollection is a Nissan King Cab Pickup using (2) Beta 12's powered by a Linear Power 5002...that was the cleanest, hard hitting (not boomy) SQ setup I've heard to date. Oh yeah, this was demo'd to me in the early 90's at a local CS shop. I recall those 12's being like $300/ea  and only a dream for a broke kid like me


----------



## labcoat22

FairladyZ said:


> Here is another "family photo"...lol! They are the Soundstream D200, D100 and SF90 (staggered-4-ch). Yum
> 
> 
> 005 by hijodea, on Flickr


Sooo pretty  doo want:blush:

Ry-


----------



## PPI_GUY

normalicy said:


> Wow, you found a set of Coustics that I've never seen. That's good.


Same here and I've been into car audio since '87. Those had to be the first run of Coustic amps. I' am going to guess around '84-'85?


----------



## TrickyRicky

PPI_GUY said:


> Same here and I've been into car audio since '87. Those had to be the first run of Coustic amps. I' am going to guess around '84-'85?


They look alot like the LP's inside&out.:surprised:


----------



## bigdwiz

PPI_GUY said:


> Same here and I've been into car audio since '87. Those had to be the first run of Coustic amps. I' am going to guess around '84-'85?


x3. I just pulled out the Audio Magazine "Car Stereo Directories" from 1980-1986 and did not see these models listed. This doesn't surprise me as these directories are not what I'd call "complete". I think 84/85 is correct though as earlier models may not have RCA inputs. 1986 had Coustic Amps listed, but they were the AMP 100/190/380 models.


----------



## ReloadedSS

So Cal Eddie, your collection is very nice.


----------



## so cal eddie

^^Thanks. I'll post more stuff in a couple of weeks.


----------



## kilostoys

> ...shoot me a PM with the pin-out config...


thanks, PM sent.


----------



## Darth SQ

Ok, finally got them all together for some pics.
There's a PPI ART Series A1200.2, AX606.2, two A100.2s, A600.2, A300.2, DEQ-230 eq with the rare shroud, ACM-420 noise gate, PAR-245 eq, EPX-205 crossover, 3" spacer, two A204s, A200, number of bare heatsinks and endplates white/bare in new condition.
I have some very interesting plans for the bare heatsinks and bare endplates.
I can't wait to post pics once they are done.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## bkjay

I love it! What do you think about the PPI. comps


----------



## Darth SQ

bkjay said:


> I love it! What do you think about the PPI. comps


Good eye.
Not exactly old school are they. 

I did a review on DIYMA on them recently.
Here's the link if you're insterested. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...sion-power-pc3-65c-component-speaker-set.html

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## bkjay

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Good eye.
> Not exactly old school are they.
> 
> I did a review on DIYMA on them recently.
> Here's the link if you're insterested.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...sion-power-pc3-65c-component-speaker-set.html
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I feel stupid. Guess who posted in your review :laugh:


----------



## Darth SQ

bkjay said:


> I feel stupid. Guess who posted in your review :laugh:


Now that's funny. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Ok, finally got them all together for some pics.
> There's a PPI ART Series A1200.2, AX606.2, two A100.2s, A600.2, A300.2, DEQ-230 eq with the rare shroud, ACM-420 noise gate, PAR-245 eq, EPX-205 crossover, 3" spacer, two A204s, A200, number of bare heatsinks and endplates white/bare in new condition.
> I have some very interesting plans for the bare heatsinks and bare endplates.
> I can't wait to post pics once they are done.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


That's alot of ugly amps you got there Artie! What kind of amps are those? LoL. 

I'm just kidding I saw a few on antiques roadshow last night.


----------



## Darth SQ

Fricasseekid said:


> That's alot of ugly amps you got there Artie! What kind of amps are those? LoL.
> 
> I'm just kidding I saw a few on antiques roadshow last night.


Man that was oh so cold.

Fric, where have you been anyway?
Gator season over?
Still got that Boy George tribute band?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Man that was oh so cold.
> 
> Fric, where have you been anyway?
> Gator season over?
> Still got that Boy George tribute band?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I LoLed on that one! There's always catfish noodlin.


----------



## Darth SQ

Fricasseekid said:


> I LoLed on that one! There's always catfish noodlin.


That's what she said!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> That's what she said!
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I know she said that, I was there with her... Your mom that is!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Just picked up this little badlad.... for all accounts, NEW... not even a scratch on the mounting feet... 

Bought in '97, likely made in ~95.... right about the time my CONTINUUM was made... 

With the CONTINUUM's unregulated power supply, they where made for each other...!!!

14v no matter the battery condition down to 9.5v...!!!!! (not that I'd ever try taking it that far)






























You guys think I'm crazy, but there is a method to this madness........ what that method IS, I'm not quite sure, but somethings going on.... lol...


----------



## MACS

Brett, Nice collection you've got going there .

Here's a rarely seen PPI for you guys. I've got a bunch more chrome goodies I'll share one of these days.


----------



## Darth SQ

MACS said:


> Brett, Nice collection you've got going there .
> 
> Here's a rarely seen PPI for you guys. I've got a bunch more chrome goodies I'll share one of these days.


That is gorgeous!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

^^^ love it...


----------



## MACS

Another teaser until I can get a group pic of all of my chrome PPI.


----------



## ebrahim

Now you making me drool since I was on the hunt for that one. If you ever put it up for sale please PM me.



MACS said:


> Brett, Nice collection you've got going there .
> 
> Here's a rarely seen PPI for you guys. I've got a bunch more chrome goodies I'll share one of these days.


----------



## MACS

ebrahim said:


> Now you making me drool since I was on the hunt for that one. If you ever put it up for sale please PM me.


Sorry not for sale......ever . The DEQ-230c (15th anniv) was $899.00 msrp in 1998. I don't think they sold many of them . Good luck in your search.


----------



## starboy869

It's not often you see the 15th ppi gear. 

I know of an 15th deq eq and amp for 120000 yens for sale.


----------



## Kellyo77

I have a "love/hate" relationship with this thread. I love seeing and remembering this older equipment, but it makes me feel old being that I remember when it was new. I turned 16 in 1993. Around the time when every single car or truck that went by, had a system in it. A ton of the gear I went through growing up, would be worth way more than I sold/traded it for these days. My first system consisted of a Kenwood cd player that I can't remember the model number of, a Rockford Punch 150, Coustic xm3 maybe? a pair of Yamaha 6.5" coax's and a pair of Kicker 8's(Gold writing on dust cap). Those 8's sounded amazing. Everyone thought they were 12's. They were in a huge box.
All in a brand new teal green Mazda B2200 pickup. I thought I was the ****! Lol
Sorry for the trip down memory lane.

Some absolutely fantastic equipment guys. I am highly jealous!


----------



## pnn23

MACS said:


> Another teaser until I can get a group pic of all of my chrome PPI.




^ :speechless:


----------



## mthomas5000

Here's some old Clark Audio, a model 823A and 823B noise gate set up. I think it is one of the first made, having just labels glued on instead of painted. Inside all of the chips have their part numbers ground off, plus a good amount of the board is covered up with some kind of tan colored pour-able foam. Guess they were protecting their design, don't see any patent anywhere.


----------



## stills

now that's a 1st post.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Just picked up this little badlad.... for all accounts, NEW... not even a scratch on the mounting feet...
> 
> Bought in '97, likely made in ~95.... right about the time my CONTINUUM was made...
> 
> With the CONTINUUM's unregulated power supply, they where made for each other...!!!
> 
> 14v no matter the battery condition down to 9.5v...!!!!! (not that I'd ever try taking it that far)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys think I'm crazy, but there is a method to this madness........ what that method IS, I'm not quite sure, but somethings going on.... lol...






























Sorry about the camera washout, I was in a hurry... 


Anyone wanna check it out this weekend in Chicago, I'll be @McCormick Place on Saturday doing WekFest...


----------



## jrs1006

mthomas5000 said:


> Here's some old Clark Audio, a model 823A and 823B noise gate set up. I think it is one of the first made, having just labels glued on instead of painted. Inside all of the chips have their part numbers ground off, plus a good amount of the board is covered up with some kind of tan colored pour-able foam. Guess they were protecting their design, don't see any patent anywhere.


Wow I thought my Lanzar G2M and G4S noisgates were old school. That is awsome for some crazy reason the input output layout looks very similar to the Lanzars I have. 

















I happen to have two of each.


----------



## daudioman

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Just picked up this little badlad.... for all accounts, NEW... not even a scratch on the mounting feet...
> 
> Bought in '97, likely made in ~95.... right about the time my CONTINUUM was made...
> 
> With the CONTINUUM's unregulated power supply, they where made for each other...!!!
> 
> 14v no matter the battery condition down to 9.5v...!!!!! (not that I'd ever try taking it that far)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys think I'm crazy, but there is a method to this madness........ what that method IS, I'm not quite sure, but somethings going on.... lol...



OMG!!!! I'm so jealous!!!!!! Not that you would ever sell it but please sell to me when you do! 

Quick story back in '95 I actually had one of these and the funny these is it was given to me...keep reading...

You see I was building my first really good system and at the time I worked for Circuit City (yeah I know but the discount was good on the accessories as none of my system was from there "Alpine/Orion/MB Quart/AudioControl" and can you say Esoteric Audio stuff at 70% off !?!?!? I still own the wires and 150 amp dual output alternator LOL!!) Anyway I contacted Jacobs to inquire and after they found out I worked for Circuit City I received a package from Jacobs addressed to me at the store on day out of the blue! IT WAS ONE OF THESE UNITS...FOR FREE)!!!!!  They sent it for evaluation to me and our installation department! 










Now that was cool! 

Funny thing is I traded it for an AudioControl ESP 3 that I sold years later. I guess it was a wash as they are about the same MSRP. Those were the good ole days!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Dude, that's awesome.... 

I'm pretty psyched... 

Car off... 












12.85 at the battery terminals next door...


----------



## TrickyRicky

Try it with the system on & car off to see if it dips any.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I will, not there just yet, just got sound about an hour ago, leaving in the AM for Chicago... so tired....


----------



## smgreen20

Not since the Phoenix Gold MPH6300 has an amp made me so hard. That sir, is a freakin gorgeous amp.


MACS said:


> Another teaser until I can get a group pic of all of my chrome PPI.


----------



## Arominus

I was digging around in the closet the other day and found my old Coustic DX-28 x-over and DM-2 line driver. I've also got a us amps US-50 and an US amps x2 x-over kicking around somewhere.


----------



## edzyy

that looks awesome


----------



## AlpineJuba

I just threw this Alpine 5700 DAT player up if any of you are interested...

Alpine 5700 DAT Head Unit | eBay


----------



## TrickyRicky

AlpineJuba said:


> I just threw this Alpine 5700 DAT player up if any of you are interested...
> 
> Alpine 5700 DAT Head Unit | eBay


I see the other unit powered up but what about the 5700? Very nice looking head units.


----------



## AlpineJuba

I had not hooked it up. The 7385 was installed before and so i had no problem or qualms with hooking it up to a power supply. I didn't really want to do anything with the 5700 as I was trying to leave it as virginal as possible. I will guarantee that it is 100% working and not DOA. If the buyer wants me to test it before shipping and send pics, I can.


----------



## AlpineJuba

7385 was actually a VERY good HU in its day. They came standard in the Countach and a number of other vehicles.


----------



## bigdwiz

Not trying to pimp my own posts, but those interested in this thread may also have interest in my comparison of the Rockford Punch 150HD and Phoenix Gold MS-275. I've completed 2 parts of a multi-part series comparing these amps.

See my post in the reviews and comparison forum:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-rf-punch-150hd-vs-phoenix-gold-ms-275-a.html


----------



## Shinju

Here is one you dont see every day!

Alpine 3DA-W882 with maching 12 disc AI-net changer!

Works perfect!


----------



## TrickyRicky

Holy crap what is that? A triple DIN? LOL.


----------



## Shinju

TrickyRicky said:


> Holy crap what is that? A triple DIN? LOL.


Standard Double Din, 3 disc in dash changer and DAT Cassette deck combo!


----------



## smgreen20

I'm not big on Alpine, but that's one of my favs of theirs. Nice piece man.


----------



## ReloadedSS

I miss those old Alpine units with the EQ light show. Brings back memories of long highway drives, windows open and system cranked up.


----------



## datcrew

That 3da is lovely....you don't get so many double din headunits over here in the uk


----------



## starboy869

I would love to get my hands on a ppi 2500f1


----------



## Kane

picked up a few things i didnt need....


----------



## Kane

another


----------



## Kane

another, 









if you cant tell its a deh 7800mp


----------



## Kane

Also picked up a deh725 in mint condition with a cdx-p1210 changer, as well as winning my coveted deck the pioneer deh825 tonight on Ebay!


----------



## MACS

starboy869 said:


> I would love to get my hands on a ppi 2500f1


Beautiful amps


----------



## PPI_GUY

MACS said:


> Beautiful amps


*Good Lord that is magnificent!*
Does anyone here have any real world experience with these mythical beasts?


----------



## MACS

PPI_GUY said:


> *Good Lord that is magnificent!*
> Does anyone here have any real world experience with these mythical beasts?


This one is owned by a friend of mine and currently in my possession. He has another that he has done testing with and said it is one hell of an amp. It idles at about *30 amps* and can draw over 250 amps at full tilt, so an upgraded electrical system is a must.

I am also looking to purchase another 2500F1 if anybody knows of any for sale. Any help or leads would be appreciated. I found a few, but the asking prices are too high for this economy.


----------



## Alocker

I just found this thread and it brings back some great memories.


----------



## icu812

Kellyo77 said:


> I have a "love/hate" relationship with this thread. I love seeing and remembering this older equipment, but it makes me feel old being that I remember when it was new. I turned 16 in 1993. )
> 
> you feel old I was almost 30 then
> man I remember when having a set of Krickets meant you had status I remember when Zed first hit the scene I remember Mind Blower speakers they had amps on the bottom and 3 wires running to a switch alot of cars caught fire because of dummys not using fuses, and proper guage wire I remember when Bose 901's ruled
> I remember Audiomobile from the seventies
> I remember I need to go take my geritol
> Late


----------



## PPI_GUY

MACS said:


> This one is owned by a friend of mine and currently in my possession. He has another that he has done testing with and said it is one hell of an amp. It idles at about *30 amps* and can draw over 250 amps at full tilt, so an upgraded electrical system is a must.
> 
> I am also looking to purchase another 2500F1 if anybody knows of any for sale. Any help or leads would be appreciated. I found a few, but the asking prices are too high for this economy.


It would be nice to see some pics of this amp that aren't the same ones we've seen scattered around the net. I have long considered this the 'Moby Dick' of car amps and would love to see one in person. That may or may not ever happen but, till then a nice high-res set of 8-10 would be good.


----------



## draft6969

X2, i would also like to see some good pics of this amp.


----------



## Cebby

Here's my lot of Alpine 1310's, 3681's, 4381's, 5957S and related parts:










Rockford Punch DSM 60's, 4040 & 200:


----------



## MACS

PPI_GUY said:


> It would be nice to see some pics of this amp that aren't the same ones we've seen scattered around the net. I have long considered this the 'Moby Dick' of car amps and would love to see one in person. That may or may not ever happen but, till then a nice high-res set of 8-10 would be good.


I have some nice pictures of this amp, but purposely have not posted them to keep any scammers from getting them. The one gut picture I posted was taken by me, but I cropped it down to make it unusable.


----------



## Cebby

My old Dyn's:










...and old Esoteric stuff


----------



## imjustjason

Cebby said:


>


Is that a remote controller for a 3681?


----------



## Cebby

Yes, those are 4381's to the left of the 3681's. Here one is powered up off of a 3681.


----------



## Svendingo

Can a 3681 be used on its own? (without head unit or controller). Is there some magical Alpine button press combo to do this? 


Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Cebby

The controller isn't required - it's a hideaway box that can be mounted somewhere away from the 3681, more convenient for tuning.

The "magic" of this system is to use an Alpine head that has fixed preouts (7618, 1310 or 7909) and can control a 5957S, 5959, or 5959S changer. Those connect to the 3681 with an optical toslink cable. You can use it as a crossover without other Alpine parts, but can only take advantage of the digital time alignment using the digital sources/optical connection I mentioned.


----------



## allnpt0

The 5959 does not have the optical out. It is coax. You need the 4323 coax to optical converter to use the 5959. The 5959S has optical out which eliminated the need for the 4323. The 5957S has optical out as well.

Pete


----------



## Cebby

allnpt0 said:


> The 5959 does not have the optical out. It is coax. You need the 4323 coax to optical converter to use the 5959. The 5959S has optical out which eliminated the need for the 4323. The 5957S has optical out as well.
> 
> Pete


Thanks for the clarification - never had a 5959 but thought it had an optical.


----------



## iroller

MACS, DO you have any Alpine 7998's you don't need


----------



## allnpt0

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6076/6072502541_1d3460f7a2_b.jpg

Pic of my Alpine 4323 Coax to Optical converter. 
Pete


----------



## smgreen20

Got a few things in the last few days and not all of it has arrived yet. Here is what I do have. 

Clarion HX-D10









Clarion NOS SRW5107 10" sub










Also bought, not here yet. 

Clarion DXZ615- going in the wifes car
PG XS104- it's here just didn't get a pic of it yet, so now I have my 2 XS104's again.  
Clarion APX400.4M amp- in bad shape, but expected to work, I'll give it a new paint job and clean up the rough spots, good as new


----------



## SUX 2BU

Today's craiglist score:

Excellent condition old school gold letter Kicker C10 in a prefab ported box with flared vents and a PPI Sedona APA 430-ix amp. I really only wanted the Kicker sub so that amp is just a bonus!


----------



## jrs1006

smgreen20 said:


> Got a few things in the last few days and not all of it has arrived yet. Here is what I do have.
> 
> Clarion HX-D10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarion NOS SRW5107 10" sub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also bought, not here yet.
> 
> Clarion DXZ615- going in the wifes car
> PG XS104- it's here just didn't get a pic of it yet, so now I have my 2 XS104's again.
> Clarion APX400.4M amp- in bad shape, but expected to work, I'll give it a new paint job and clean up the rough spots, good as new


Congrats dude I too have both of those units both like new and a 655 used in daly driver. I also have a matching DPH-7500Z that provides DSP/time alignment and a bunch more goodies. The HXD-10 has to be my personal favorite. I love the looks and they are hard as heck to find. I spent 8 months locating a almost new one. I also have a set of XS 5" components I scored.

All great eqipment my latest aquisition was a pair of New Cerwin Vega Stealth 15's. All grey and can be mounted IB or in enclosure.


----------



## smgreen20

Thanks jrs1006,
I've seen 3 or 4 of the HX-D10's on eBay in the last month, there's one on there now. I have the DRX9575Rz and the DPH7500z coupled. I have the DPH910 I'm going to couple with the DXZ615 for the wife. I might get another 910 for the D10. My favorite piece is the Clarion ADCS-1. 

The PG comps I have are the XS65 NIB and a set of display only ZP5's.


----------



## smgreen20

Thanks jrs1006,
I've seen 3 or 4 of the HX-D10's on eBay in the last month, there's one on there now. I have the DRX9575Rz and the DPH7500z coupled. I have the DPH910 I'm going to couple with the DXZ615 for the wife. I might get another 910 for the D10. My favorite piece is the Clarion ADCS-1. 

The PG comps I have are the XS65 NIB and a set of display only ZP5's.


----------



## jrs1006

smgreen20 said:


> Thanks jrs1006,
> I've seen 3 or 4 of the HX-D10's on eBay in the last month, there's one on there now. I have the DRX9575Rz and the DPH7500z coupled. I have the DPH910 I'm going to couple with the DXZ615 for the wife. I might get another 910 for the D10. My favorite piece is the Clarion ADCS-1.
> 
> The PG comps I have are the XS65 NIB and a set of display only ZP5's.


Let me know if the 910 works because I thought any of the Z units had to use the DPH7500. If it works I will be in market for one. Yeah the ADCS-1 is awsome. honestly though I have no idea how I would replace these units with something new. All that is really out there is the ms-8.


----------



## Kane

picked this up off ebay.... brand new, never seen power


----------



## jrs1006

Kane said:


> picked this up off ebay.... brand new, never seen power


So your the guy I was going to bid against lol. Let me know if you ever want to get it off your hands. I have been on the search for a 625 635 825 835 or any of the premier units that correspond. unfortunatly I forgot auction was ending and missed the end. Nice Score though!!!


----------



## Kane

i do have a deh725 thats in good shape with a 12 disc changer


----------



## truckerfte

this nak came in the mail today









the power supply came from cl this afternoon for 50bucks


----------



## TrickyRicky

truckerfte said:


> this nak came in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the power supply came from cl this afternoon for 50bucks


How many amps can it put out? I paid 120.00 for my AudioAuthority 2/77 which puts out around 50amps or up to 300 strapped with a battery (its a hybrid power supply).


----------



## DAT

TrickyRicky said:


> How many amps can it put out? I paid 120.00 for my AudioAuthority 2/77 which puts out around 50amps or up to 300 strapped with a battery (its a hybrid power supply).



Nice HU and PS. Now where is the HARD DRIVE


----------



## truckerfte

lopl, had to take kid shopping for her birthday....dono why i was shopping with a 10 yr old in hollister

and 40 amps

and because of said shopping trip, couldnt get to post office...be next time home before i can get it out to ya...week or so


----------



## Darth SQ

MACS said:


> Brett, Nice collection you've got going there .
> 
> Here's a rarely seen PPI for you guys. I've got a bunch more chrome goodies I'll share one of these days.


Macs,
One of these is up for sale on Ebay right now.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## iroller

It sold on ebay for just over 200, I was going to bid on it but wasn't home.


----------



## MACS

iroller said:


> It sold on ebay for just over 200, I was going to bid on it but wasn't home.


Pretty cheap if it worked and in nice condition. The "bought at a yard sale", not fully tested, and "as is" probably kept some bidders away.


----------



## TrickyRicky

MACS said:


> Pretty cheap if it worked and in nice condition. The "bought at a yard sale", not fully tested, and "as is" probably kept some bidders away.


Kept me away. I stay away from "as is" or "its my brothers he says it works, but I haven't tested it" excusess. Or my favorite "am listing this for a friend that said it worked last time he had it installed but I havent tested it".


----------



## iroller

Ya your right buy from someone on here you can trust.


----------



## Bad_Cheetah

Soundstream Reference 800.4


----------



## PPI Master

Holy Smokes, what an awesome thread - just like everyone else already mentioned. After spending two days reading 162 pages !!! yikes.... makes me appear out of lurking. Luv that old school goodness. I still don't see some amps posted like I have in my closet. So you might get a treat when I make the min post for adding pictures.

Here's a hint for one I haven't yet seen posted: Starts with "Dr." and ends with M-80.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Dr.Frankenstine?


----------



## Shinju

Dr Crankenstein M80 2 channel amplifier.


----------



## Nology

Bad_Cheetah said:


> Soundstream Reference 800.4



That's not old school!


----------



## allnpt0

^^^:laugh::laugh:


----------



## PPI Master

Yessir, Dr. Crankenstein M-80. I've got three NIB that I have never listened to. So can't say for certain if it's quality OLD SCHOOL or not. Hard to believe that it's 80 x 2 at 4ohm considering it's small size. I suppose really 40 x 2 at 4 ohm and 80 x 2 at 2 ohm with full bore mono at 160 watts into 4 ohm. Built by US Amps, it must be decent. I actually did simple sound test one about 2 years back - while running comparison to some PPI gear. To my ears, this M80 was no where near as bright as the 2050AM that I tested at same outing. THis was on some MBQuart full range seperates. I test my amps at 3/4 throttle on the gain, so maybe explains why Dr. Crank just couldn't hang.


----------



## TrickyRicky

I was close.


----------



## stills

sorny xm-3021


----------



## stills

$5.00


----------



## TrickyRicky

Nice, I'll double it, it will make a nice tweeter amp.


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI Master said:


> Yessir, Dr. Crankenstein M-80. I've got three NIB that I have never listened to. So can't say for certain if it's quality OLD SCHOOL or not. Hard to believe that it's 80 x 2 at 4ohm considering it's small size. I suppose really 40 x 2 at 4 ohm and 80 x 2 at 2 ohm with full bore mono at 160 watts into 4 ohm. Built by US Amps, it must be decent. I actually did simple sound test one about 2 years back - while running comparison to some PPI gear. To my ears, this M80 was no where near as bright as the 2050AM that I tested at same outing. THis was on some MBQuart full range seperates. I test my amps at 3/4 throttle on the gain, so maybe explains why Dr. Crank just couldn't hang.


You're back!
Where have you been? 

You still have that old school PPI no art art a1200.2?
That's worth posting on here. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI Master

That No Art 1200.2 is in my current Hot Rod build along with 8 other Arts. How many posts do I need to enable picture posting?


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI Master said:


> That No Art 1200.2 is in my current Hot Rod build along with 8 other Arts. How many posts do I need to enable picture posting?


I think you are there (5).

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI Master

Lets see a Black Art which is floating in my current Hot Rod build.


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI Master said:


> Lets see a Black Art which is floating in my current Hot Rod build.


Very good use of wasted headliner space. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI Master

Are ElectroVoice considered Old School? That A1200.2 is powering a pair. I have always been impressed with EVs due to their large power handling capacity. Hey, Good Enuf for a Bon Jovi concert, then good enough for me.


----------



## EvilWagn

I had 2 pairs of the EV force 12 loudspeakers. circa late 80s and omg power handling. Set of those off a p500 was plenty for a house party and a half.


----------



## PPI Master

My EVs purchased out of the No-name Electronics mailorder mag back in 1989. Didn't know until I opened the box that they were EVs. 8ohm each 15 incher. The pair ran off my 2150M in the small Plymouth Lazer. Pounding enroute to the beach gave my cousin a nosebleed from excessive bass. Lil baby 18yr old crying to turn it down and "hand me a kleenex" for all the blood. ha.... good ole days.


----------



## TrickyRicky

EV are one of my favorites. They are very loud at 500hz-1khz. I woulnt consider them woofers more like loudspeakers. They are old school, aslong as they are not the new models "Black lable" & "Classic" which are the same speakers as back in the day just new models.

They have huge magnets (16lbs) and with 250watts they can be louder than most 1000watt woofers.


----------



## stills

pair of ypa-700's i'm gonna clean up the weekend


----------



## Cebby

Anyone remember these?


----------



## leepersc

Cebby said:


> Anyone remember these?




Whoa, what is that nifty do-dad? Can't. See the model # for a gaggle search. Thx!


----------



## Cebby

It's an Alpine pin switch from their alarm days. Google search didn't turn up anything when I searched the number on the unit (MX9AL 510), but I think these were also referred to as model 8311. 

I have 3 unused ones.


----------



## leepersc

Ah, useful. Thanks for the education, good sir! I always loved those 90's Alpine alarms. Good stuff for sure!!


----------



## kilostoys

more yardsale goodies:









alpine:

















blaupunkt:








had a slipnot cd stuck in it... still wont take cd's but tuner works great!

sony:
























just need a bus cable to hook them up, HU works just fine...

anybody know who made this "ultimate"?:









and this bose "thingy" was free, wht the heck is it?:

















i dunno what is really oldschool here, but yardsales are soo much fun, lol......

--mike.


----------



## smgreen20

Going yardsale-ing myself in 6 hrs. I've seen some good stuff out there, but some people think that their stuff is worth its weight in gold. 

I did however manage to get a Clarion 1800A for $30.00 on ebay. Should be here this Sat.


----------



## kilostoys

i guess i been doin pretty well, i paid $21 for everything in my previous post. and that includes a "my 1st leap pad" and 6 books w/cartridges for it (my 3yr old will love it), and 12 bowling pins with a ball (dont ask, lol)....

--mike.


----------



## iroller

Yard sales seem to be bring good stuff cheap may need to try it myself


----------



## 9mmmac

I never have good luck at yard sales, but get some stuff through the thrift store every 6 mos. or so. Craigslist is more my speed nowdays...


----------



## audiogodz1

Just started my old school build in my truck by pulling a BNIB mint Eclipse 54410 out of the box and shoving it in the dash


----------



## truckerfte

the brown truck came again this week while i was at work









the bazookas are for the truck, the alphasoniks are the last of what i needed to do the car, and i have nfi what im gonna do with the ppi amp...it came with the tubes

the aphasoniks came with the warrnty cards dated oct 14 1988, from the stereo barn in lancaster pa, i found it interesting that there was a "birth sheet" with
one of the 2025's


----------



## audiogodz1

I've been looking for 6.5in bazooka's for my Ranger since that is all that will fit. Are those 8's or 10's?


----------



## truckerfte

8's....and by truck i meant a kenworth w9

id never played with any of these before...was surprised how heavy they are


----------



## smgreen20

Chrome shop mafia that W900. Plenty or room in there, why just a Bazooka tube? Not your truck, but the person/company you drive for???? 

I grew up in a K100 from the young age of 6 weeks old. I now built the trailers... Go figure. 





Back on topic, we're a sick bunch aren't we?

My Clarion 1800A arrived today. I'll take some pics and get it posted.


----------



## IsakJohannessen

Anyone got a picture of a Boston Acoustics Competition 1200, front and back?


----------



## datcrew

Love this thread so here's my contribution.

This is what I currently use in my car.










My current headunits that I swap between.










The cd changer I'm using(it's got mbus/ainet switch on it,also I have modded it so I can put mp3 player through it.










Alpine 3342 dsp/

I have a ppi 2200m,ppi2050am and a pg m25 in the car currently(can't get a decent picture of it at the mo)

Here is some stuff I have stored(all working)










Phillips Dap 600 










Denon dca 3400










My pg collection










The beast! Ppi 2350










Rf power 1000c










Sony xec 1000


----------



## MACS

datcrew said:


> Rf power 1000c


That's the first "Terminator Edition" I've seen in a long time......besides the one I own . I hope you realize how rare that amp is. Very few have the T-edition silk screen on them.


----------



## truckerfte

smgreen20 said:


> Chrome shop mafia that W900. Plenty or room in there, why just a Bazooka tube? Not your truck, but the person/company you drive for????


lo, that chrome shop mafia stuff is a joke. and there isnt as much usable room as you would think. And its a company truck, so any work i do on it will have to be....discreet. cant cut wires, drill holes, or alter anything....so im gonna read between the lines a little and do a headless setup.

a bit off topic, but i think it looks good as it is anyway. keep in mind that this is a working oilfield truck, an industry dominated by beat-up daycabs....and the whole fleet looks at least like this, most of them better(custom paint, tasteful chrome, leather interiors, apu equipped, full-spec engines, ect. stuff an otr on-op would kill to drive)


----------



## Bad_Cheetah

Nology said:


> That's not old school!


Is this old school enough for you?

Nakamichi PA-350










Soundstream USA 204

Orion 225 HCCA


----------



## Art2703

Wow..looking at some of these stuff really made me miss the old days of true good car audio products. Nowdadays, they mostly look just cheap and unappealing. Plus, they are quite lame in terms of quality unlike those in the era of 80's and 90's. Today, there might be some good ones, but will be rare and will cost a lot for their minor market products.

Sad, but true..


----------



## PPI Master

That blue 2350 is schweeeet. envious I am.


----------



## audiogodz1

Bad_Cheetah said:


> Orion 225 HCCA


Actually that version with the crossover panel is second generation, not old enough.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Datcrew, I gotta know more about the *blue 2350.* I have never seen one that color. Was it a color change you did or ????

Oh and that Sony XEC-1000 is the stuff! Had one myself.


----------



## PPI_GUY

I had to post this pic again. It combines old school and customization to achieve a look never offered to the buying public back in the day. Normally I don't like glitzy, bling on my amps but, this definately makes a statement. I think it looks amazing.


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI_GUY said:


> I had to post this pic again. It combines old school and customization to achieve a look never offered to the buying public back in the day. Normally I don't like glitzy, bling on my amps but, this definately makes a statement. I think it looks amazing.


X2!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## bigdwiz

Bad_Cheetah said:


> Is this old school enough for you?
> 
> Nakamichi PA-350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soundstream USA 204
> 
> Orion 225 HCCA


Yessir, oldschool for sure! Your wiring job reminds me of my setup in high school...no real attention to detail, just all business!

BTW, the Orion HCCA's have always confused me by their "Generations":

1) 1st Gen = Moon & Stars (required bridging module)
2) 2nd Gen = Digital Reference (this gen and later had built-in bridging)
3) 3rd Gen = Competition Amp/X-over
4) 4th Gen = "R" series
5) 5th Gen = "G4" series  
6) 6th Gen = "G5" series 

What's up with that? :rifle:


---


----------



## datcrew

PPI_GUY said:


> Datcrew, I gotta know more about the *blue 2350.* I have never seen one that color. Was it a color change you did or ????
> 
> Oh and that Sony XEC-1000 is the stuff! Had one myself.


They were all black at first(2050,2200,2350)

I had a guy I worked with who did powder coating,thought at the time it was cool if I changed every piece in my boot(except the 2 big batteries and the 4 cv xls 18"s)that blue green.

It was also for a bit of security,ppi sold in the uk but not in massive quantities so I figured if some lowlife nicked them they would turn up again.maa'n back then I was forever getting no sleep with worry some [email protected] would nick my sh$t!!

I wish now I'd kept them black
Thank god for the Internet trying to remember the settings on the xec-1000 was a real worry


----------



## datcrew

PPI_GUY said:


> I had to post this pic again. It combines old school and customization to achieve a look never offered to the buying public back in the day. Normally I don't like glitzy, bling on my amps but, this definately makes a statement. I think it looks amazing.


X3

Would like to see that glowing in my boot


----------



## rockytophigh

Thought I'd show ya'll the sisters sitting together. Decided not to sell so they're back together.


IMAG0306 by rockytophigh, on Flickr


----------



## Fricasseekid

A buddy of mine just told me he has an Adcom GFA-4302 stashed away. They are supposedly stable down to 1/4 ohm. 

Who knows anything about that?

It's just like this one but white:


----------



## HondAudio

PPI_GUY said:


> I had to post this pic again. It combines old school and customization to achieve a look never offered to the buying public back in the day. Normally I don't like glitzy, bling on my amps but, this definately makes a statement. I think it looks amazing.


Is that red chrome?


----------



## naujokas

play with me for 10 years:


----------



## PPI Master

Here's the first amp I ever owned. While in College, couldn't afford anything more expensive. As I took pictures yesterday, I also found some other gear. 7904 Deck (I have 4 of these not yet installed in my vehicles.) The Sanyo is a strange creature - the instructions inform some wires out of amp need to be attached to Ground at Frame !


----------



## PPI Master

My FETISH is any amp born with PPI guts but labelled as another brand. This happened a LOT when the other guys were getting WHOOPed in competition by PPI. They saw fame and fortune opportunities by clinging to the lil outfit in Arizona. Here's three examples I found in my closet.


----------



## PPI Master

Some more PPI goodness.


----------



## PPI Master

Ever seen a PPI Factory Water Cooled amp? I have two like this BNIB never seen power, so who knows if they actually work?


----------



## datcrew

PPI Master said:


> Ever seen a PPI Factory Water Cooled amp? I have two like this BNIB never seen power, so who knows if they actually work?


Yes....only on 2 systems,I'd already spent my money on the previous series of amps(m/am)to go for the art series.
One was a ppi demo vehicle and the other in a competitors car....I remember thinking....s$it water and a two grand amp with all that amperage...no thanks!!
But I did get one of these at the ppi stand....been on my key ring 
Ever since


----------



## bfrance

PPI Master said:


> My FETISH is any amp born with PPI guts but labelled as another brand. This happened a LOT when the other guys were getting WHOOPed in competition by PPI. They saw fame and fortune opportunities by clinging to the lil outfit in Arizona. Here's three examples I found in my closet.


Awesome!

My first amp I ever owned at 16 was a big blue 4-chanel Crutchfield that was basically a 4030 M-series with a different heat-sink. I LOVE all of the old OEM PPI-built stuff. 

Nice Collection!

-Ben


----------



## EvilWagn

PPI Master said:


> My FETISH is any amp born with PPI guts but labelled as another brand. This happened a LOT when the other guys were getting WHOOPed in competition by PPI. They saw fame and fortune opportunities by clinging to the lil outfit in Arizona. Here's three examples I found in my closet.


Is there a list anywhere? I myself get a kick out of finding the hidden gems.


----------



## Darth SQ

datcrew said:


> Yes....only on 2 systems,I'd already spent my money on the previous series of amps(m/am)to go for the art series.
> One was a ppi demo vehicle and the other in a competitors car....I remember thinking....s$it water and a two grand amp with all that amperage...no thanks!!
> But I did get one of these at the ppi stand....been on my key ring
> Ever since


I want one of those!
There were five of them in brand new condition on ebay this last week that went for $16.00 total for all five.
I was so pissed, I jumped in with a gauranteed win bid in the last 20 seconds, ebay glitched, and my bid wasn't logged before time ran out.
:mean:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I want one of those!
> There were five of them in brand new condition on ebay this last week that went for $16.00 total for all five.
> I was so pissed, I jumped in with a gauranteed win bid in the last 20 seconds, ebay glitched, and my bid wasn't logged before time ran out.
> :mean:
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Haha! Really?! I won them! Lol


----------



## PPI Master

EvilWagon, You are gonna love when I post up more pics of my wagon. 8 Art amps in all each is floating in the rear hatch. Scroll up a few frames to find the ceiling picture of the black A1200.2. right now the car is getting the 700r4 modified to scratch in all gears ha.... I said scratch... just like reliving High School.....


----------



## leepersc

PPI Master said:


> EvilWagon, You are gonna love when I post up more pics of my wagon. 8 Art amps in all each is floating in the rear hatch. Scroll up a few frames to find the ceiling picture of the black A1200.2. right now the car is getting the 700r4 modified to scratch in all gears ha.... I said scratch... just like reliving High School.....



LETS SEE IT MAN! No pics, it never happened. Get to work and start posting buddy. You have my complete and undivided attention now.


----------



## Fricasseekid

leepersc said:


> LETS SEE IT MAN! No pics, it never happened. Get to work and start posting buddy. You have my complete and undivided attention now.


X2 
Some people talk about it and some people be about it!


----------



## oldno7brand

Fricasseekid said:


> Haha! Really?! I won them! Lol


I saw that same auction and watched it and forgot to bid AHAHAHAHA :laugh:

Glad they went to one of us on DIY......LUCKY....OFFERING $15 shipped for one of them PAYPAL right now LOL!!!!!!

I LOVE PPI


----------



## oldno7brand

For example I just picked up (3) PPI Power class amps from Craigslist....probably my best score ever $100 for all 3 amps with 4g wire and a 1 farad digi cap....

PC 1800.2, and (2) 2400.2 ' s....... I told him to just put them on Ebay or something because I did not want to take advantage of him and even offered to help him put up an auction for them. But he begged me to take them and threw the price out there. 

Note: Also in the photo on the right side is my JL Audio Stealthbox with 10w1 (Vintage) - Another craigslist score for $90 (Ford Explorer) or daily driver (Powered off of an Alpine MRD-301 donated from a buddy. IT SLAMS for a 10.... OLD SCHOOL JL!!!!

The PPI's are currently in my SQ truck (Installed them in a week lol)


----------



## deodkid

datcrew said:


> Phillips Dap 600


wow, my very first amp.
true rated more than 80w x 4 at 4ohm and 190w x 2 at 4ohm


----------



## PPI Master

Like I said, it's a BAD habit and you are correct, it's a real treat to find the PPI gems hidden under some other cloak. I have them all, except I just heard that Clarion used PPI guts, so now I'm on the hunt for this elusive one.


----------



## Fricasseekid

oldno7brand said:


> I saw that same auction and watched it and forgot to bid AHAHAHAHA :laugh:
> 
> Glad they went to one of us on DIY......LUCKY....OFFERING $15 shipped for one of them PAYPAL right now LOL!!!!!!
> 
> I LOVE PPI


Lol, I didn't really win em. I was just razzing on Bret.


----------



## Darth SQ

Fricasseekid said:


> Lol, I didn't really win em. I was just razzing on Bret.


Funny you mentioned that.
The actual buyer of them PM'd me awhile ago.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## bigdwiz

> I want one of those!
> There were five of them in brand new condition on ebay this last week that went for $16.00 total for all five.
> I was so pissed, I jumped in with a gauranteed win bid in the last 20 seconds, ebay glitched, and my bid wasn't logged before time ran out.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR





Fricasseekid said:


> Haha! Really?! I won them! Lol


Here's hoping you hook the dude up with one :beerchug:


---


----------



## Darth SQ

bigdwiz said:


> Here's hoping you hook the dude up with one :beerchug:
> 
> 
> ---


We can only hope! 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> We can only hope!
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Psh! Those keychains are almost as ugly as PPI amps! Lol

I wouldn't use one of those for my dogs rabies tag!


----------



## EvilWagn

PPI Master said:


> EvilWagon, You are gonna love when I post up more pics of my wagon. 8 Art amps in all each is floating in the rear hatch. Scroll up a few frames to find the ceiling picture of the black A1200.2. right now the car is getting the 700r4 modified to scratch in all gears ha.... I said scratch... just like reliving High School.....


Something about the black art amps gives me very special feelings all over. They hit me just right on so many levels, and I'm not even talking about the sound. I've only heard the arts in the far distant past. Maybe as far back as when we'd head over to Funspot for the shake the lake competition. Ah the memories...


But they be rare beasts, yar. And with folks like you watching ebay for them... my prospects are not very good  Then again... I managed to get a pg bass cube for $20, Alpine 3339 for $25 and a white (early? no 12db switch) epx-223 for $3 all within the last month.


----------



## Spreadman

Thanks to this thread, I bought 3 MS-275's off of eBay and am planning a hybrid (old/new school) build in my vette.

Found a phoenixphorum member who can replace the caps and re-powdercoat the amps so I'll get that done in the next month or so. Question is...keep the amps white, or coat them yellow to match the car. Hmmmmm.


----------



## PPI Master

Pics of my Wagon, which I call The Wa-goon cause it's making me crazy-like a Goon. My stereo install is about 50% there currently.


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI Master said:


> Pics of my Wagon, which I call The Wa-goon cause it's making me crazy-like a Goon. My stereo install is about 50% there currently.


Steve,
You need to start your own build thread and go into detail.
I have so many questions, but this thread is not the place.
BTW, it's great that you made the no art Art the centerpiece.
Can't wait to read all the details!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ampman

PPI Master said:


> Like I said, it's a BAD habit and you are correct, it's a real treat to find the PPI gems hidden under some other cloak. I have them all, except I just heard that Clarion used PPI guts, so now I'm on the hunt for this elusive one.


Was there a specific model of Clarion 
you were told has PPI guts?


----------



## datcrew

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Steve,
> You need to start your own build thread and go into detail.
> I have so many questions but this thread is not the place.
> BTW, it's great that you made the no art Art the centerpiece.
> Can't wait to read all the details!
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Subscribed!!


----------



## bfrance

PPI Master said:


> Like I said, it's a BAD habit and you are correct, it's a real treat to find the PPI gems hidden under some other cloak. I have them all, except I just heard that Clarion used PPI guts, so now I'm on the hunt for this elusive one.


Do you have the Crutchfield I posted about? If so, I'd love to have a pic of it. Takes me back to my youth.... lol

-Ben


----------



## oldno7brand

Now I am motivated to find my pictures of my old installs and put them up....
I am in the process of redoing my SQ truck and was going to go with all new gear........ (I must have been kidding myself lol).......

My 7949 will go to United for rebuild.....Only new piece will either be the new PXA-H800 when it is released or a bit one.....Amps likely the PPI's in the other Pic (PC1800.2, (2) 2400.2 and (1) 2100.2).... Boston pro 6.53's front and for subs I am still deciding between 8's and 10's (Either new Atomic 8, or Alpine8, or JL (Old school JL) or even PPI PRO's if I can locate the 10's.

Of course I miss my ADS and might have to pickup a PH15 and or PQ20 and play with those again.....

Man I miss the old days lounging on my bed during college with Autosound and Security reading about SBN..... or the latest AMP test etc.


----------



## radwilsons5803

Proton 222 and 2 sony xm-55's. One is bnib. Not the beefiest amps but clean none the less


----------



## PPI Master

Not sure on details for the Clarion with PPI guts. I just got wind of this last week.... so my collection would now become "Incomplete" since I don't have the mysterious Clarion version.


----------



## PPI Master

Here are most of my PPI M collection. After I took the picture I was stuffing the gear back into closet and found two more 2075s hiding in the back. All these amps will go into my son's Trans Am. That be the Trans Am I drove in High School which sits in the barn up on blocks for the past decade. My son is now 8 years old so I have plenty of time to get that car completed by 2020. ha.


----------



## radwilsons5803

Some pics of the lil guys, haha. And PPI Master, have you even seen a ppi sedona amp with red lettering? Ive seen many sedonas and never have i seen one with red lettering, see pic. Nice collection by the way.


Sorry for the quality of pics, apparently i need a better camera, or to learn how to use this one


----------



## tintbox

PPI Master said:


> Pics of my Wagon, which I call The Wa-goon cause it's making me crazy-like a Goon. My stereo install is about 50% there currently.


This is kick ass.


----------



## Riveted1

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> What mini-truck club were you with?
> The inside of that truck looks very familiar.
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


That was a full size pickup...so no mini-truck club for me! Nothing like that even existed where I lived in the sticks of east Texas! :laugh:


----------



## MACS

Here is a front/back pic of a 18" MTX Cranker


----------



## Riveted1

MACS said:


> Here is a front/back pic of a 18" MTX Cranker


Never thought I'd see another one of those! Is that one yours?

NVM! I saw the post where you said it wasn't yours!


----------



## Old Skewl

PPI Master said:


> Here are most of my PPI M collection. After I took the picture I was stuffing the gear back into closet and found two more 2075s hiding in the back. All these amps will go into my son's Trans Am. That be the Trans Am I drove in High School which sits in the barn up on blocks for the past decade. My son is now 8 years old so I have plenty of time to get that car completed by 2020. ha.


No wonder I can't find any black PPI M/AM series amps!! LOL! Miss my 4200


----------



## Ampman

Riveted1 said:


> It was an '82 GMC with a sleeper on the back. It had a built small block 400 and even with all of the weight of the system would spank most cars around! My mom made me sell it after NBC came out with the report about the gas tanks exploding The guy who bought it totalled it 6 mos. later. :sick2:
> 
> I'll scan some of those photos, gimme a sec!


Love the profile picture riveted God Bless


----------



## Ampman

Got this from eBay parts repair put a fuse in it that's all it needed awesome 
little amp.


----------



## PPI Master

Nope, never seen a Sedona with such Red lettering. I love that Coustic AMP 190. My first set up used that amp along with two PPI M series. One day the Amp 190 quit playing and next morning my car wouldn't start. Seems the HexFet amp could not operate at 10 volts while the PPI units were jammin away. It warned me the Alternator was on the way out. Still remember it like yesterday although it was 1989.


----------



## PPI Master

Those A600.2s that I posted are factory water cooled. Not a butcher job at some backyard. You can tell the end plates are punched out and scallopped to clear the NPT inlets and then powderplated white and silk screened. I just thank the Lord I am able to own the pair which will migrate into my wagoon. I don't have a Thermal Control Unit, so I will just let stagnant water / glycol mix gel inside without any circulation. Way too much trouble to plumb pumps and heat exchangers when running 4ohm mono.


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


>


Old school toys


----------



## Riveted1

Here's something that's been sitting in my closet since new... BNIB 15" 2-ohm MTX Terminator:










And I saw people were discussing the warranty on MTX speakers... Yep, 10 years!


----------



## imjustjason

Uh oh!! Where's MACS?


----------



## TrickyRicky

Riveted1 said:


> Here's something that's been sitting in my closet since new... BNIB 15" 2-ohm MTX Terminator:
> And I saw people were discussing the warranty on MTX speakers... Yep, 10 years!


Woah they mention their doing 2-ohm because its better. I guess simply because they got more juice out the amps.


----------



## radwilsons5803

bigdwiz said:


> Awesome pics! Post all you want, these are GREAT!!!


x2!! I wish i could go to a show today that looked just like these pics! Damn im old, lol


----------



## Ampman

PPI Master said:


> Those A600.2s that I posted are factory water cooled. Not a butcher job at some backyard. You can tell the end plates are punched out and scallopped to clear the NPT inlets and then powderplated white and silk screened. I just thank the Lord I am able to own the pair which will migrate into my wagoon. I don't have a Thermal Control Unit, so I will just let stagnant water / glycol mix gel inside without any circulation. Way too much trouble to plumb pumps and heat exchangers when running 4ohm mono.


Ive got a white PPI A300 art series with paint chips any recommendations on the rite shade of white paint to touch it up with.


----------



## Darth SQ

Ampman said:


> Ive got a white PPI A300 art series with paint chips any recommendations on the rite shade of white paint to touch it up with.


I'll pm you.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ampman

Still learning how everything works on DIY I'm a newbie. OLD SCHOOL AUTOTEK 7150 don't look as nice as others amps posted but looks ain't what's makes it work. I like my old school stuff


----------



## PPI_GUY

Last few pages have been packed with old school coolness. Thanks to all the new contributors for posting. Please, keep it up!


----------



## PPI_GUY

PPI Master said:


> Here are most of my PPI M collection. After I took the picture I was stuffing the gear back into closet and found two more 2075s hiding in the back. All these amps will go into my son's Trans Am. That be the Trans Am I drove in High School which sits in the barn up on blocks for the past decade. My son is now 8 years old so I have plenty of time to get that car completed by 2020. ha.


Awesome 'family portrait'! Thanks for posting it.
You're gonna make me drag all mine out and take a similiar pic!


----------



## Ampman

Riveted1 said:


> Here's something that's been sitting in my closet since new... BNIB 15" 2-ohm MTX Terminator:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I saw people were discussing the warranty on MTX speakers... Yep, 10 years!


Aren't these that series that don't need an enclosure ? I had 4 10's which looked the same that were free air and those things would dang Hhhhit !!!! lol


----------



## radwilsons5803

PPI Master said:


> Nope, never seen a Sedona with such Red lettering. I love that Coustic AMP 190. My first set up used that amp along with two PPI M series. One day the Amp 190 quit playing and next morning my car wouldn't start. Seems the HexFet amp could not operate at 10 volts while the PPI units were jammin away. It warned me the Alternator was on the way out. Still remember it like yesterday although it was 1989.



I know, thats gonna bug me forever apparently! Lol. Yeah, that 190 is a nice amp, its a little scratched up though. Bummer urs playing. If your ever interested in another let me know, thanks again


----------



## Riveted1

Ampman said:


> Aren't these that series that don't need an enclosure ? I had 4 10's which looked the same that were free air and those things would dang Hhhhit !!!! lol


No, you're thinking of the Eliminators... MACS had a pic of one way back in this thread. I have a pair of 12" Eliminators back at my dad's place in Texas that are BNIB too!



radwilsons5803 said:


> Ok, on the third pic down it looks as though they are using Astron power supplies, anyone know whats up with that? I saw another one that had the same ones in gold though. Did they use power supplies to power systems back then???


A lot of the big "show" systems used Astron power supplies while they were demoing the systems. As far as I remember, they would disconnect those and use batteries for competition.


----------



## Ampman

I don't think I've said this yet, but I'd like to say hello to everyone I'm a newbie and I'm enjoying every minute of all the coolest car audio


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> Aren't these that series that don't need an enclosure ? I had 4 10's which looked the same that were free air and those things would dang Hhhhit !!!! lol


A lot of good info on here, thanks I didn't know that.


----------



## Ampman

Still learning lol I posted this pic earlier but didn't do one of the inside I goofed. This is a really cool amp, it's in mint condition inside is in great shape as well not sure of the spec's on it anyone know them your comments are welcome.


----------



## datcrew

PPI Master said:


> Here are most of my PPI M collection. After I took the picture I was stuffing the gear back into closet and found two more 2075s hiding in the back. All these amps will go into my son's Trans Am. That be the Trans Am I drove in High School which sits in the barn up on blocks for the past decade. My son is now 8 years old so I have plenty of time to get that car completed by 2020. ha.


Ma'an loving that collection....but what no 2200!

Is that really long one the 4150....if so i really wanted that one.....but ended up getting the 2350.....oh and send me over one of your 2075's you got to many of them


----------



## leepersc

PPI Master said:


> Here are most of my PPI M collection. After I took the picture I was stuffing the gear back into closet and found two more 2075s hiding in the back. All these amps will go into my son's Trans Am. That be the Trans Am I drove in High School which sits in the barn up on blocks for the past decade. My son is now 8 years old so I have plenty of time to get that car completed by 2020. ha.



VERY NICE collection my man! What year is the Trans Am? I've got a 3rd Gen Camaro...very similar. I'm guessing yours is a 1st or 2nd generation. How about some pics please.


----------



## MACS

Ampman said:


> Aren't these that series that don't need an enclosure ? I had 4 10's which looked the same that were free air and those things would dang Hhhhit !!!! lol


MTX did make a series of "Eliminator Enclosureless" subs in the early 1990's that had a gray cone. I think I posted a pic of one earlier in this thread. They also made the old red cone Terminators as an "Enclosureless" sub. They are very rare and I've only seen a few of them over the years. I own one brand new 15", but don't have the box for it. These subs have a very stiff suspension and heavy paper cone(similar to old RF subs). The dust cap looks like the other Blue Thunder and Terminators from that era, but is very rigid. The regular BT and Terminator subs had a flimsy fabric dust cap that could be pushed in and pulled back out. It also has a hard plastic ring around the screw flange.


----------



## MACS

Riveted1 said:


> Here's something that's been sitting in my closet since new... BNIB 15" 2-ohm MTX Terminator:
> 
> And I saw people were discussing the warranty on MTX speakers... Yep, 10 years!


Love that one!!!!! You never see those in two ohms.....and BNIB too!

I'll post this ad again for those that missed it earlier:


----------



## MACS

Ampman said:


> Still learning lol I posted this pic earlier but didn't do one of the inside I goofed. This is a really cool amp, it's in mint condition inside is in great shape as well not sure of the spec's on it anyone know them your comments are welcome.


Audio Art 2100 HO manufacturer listed specs at 12.5 volts:

2x25 @ 4 ohms
2x50 @ 2 ohms
1x100 @ 4 ohms
crossover 12dB/octave
input sensitivity 200mV-1v
THD 0.05%
signal to noise 100dB


----------



## Riveted1

MACS said:


> MTX did make a series of "Eliminator Enclosureless" subs in the early 1990's that had a gray cone. I think I posted a pic of one earlier in this thread. They also made the old red cone Terminators as an "Enclosureless" sub. They are very rare and I've only seen a few of them over the years. I own one brand new 15", but don't have the box for it. These subs have a very stiff suspension and heavy paper cone(similar to old RF subs). The dust cap looks like the other Blue Thunder and Terminators from that era, but is very rigid. The regular BT and Terminator subs had a flimsy fabric dust cap that could be pushed in and pulled back out. It also has a hard plastic ring around the screw flange.


Dude! I forgot about the Terminator "Enclosureless" subs! Weren't those like '94-'95 or something? Haha I love this thread!


----------



## imjustjason

MACS said:


> I'll post this ad again for those that missed it earlier:


I need to get you a better scan of that. I didn't even notice that line in it. :blush:


----------



## PPI Master

Here's some sweet PPI love which I would like to spread for everyone.
The sound these amps produce is simply amazing. The Lanzars look like crapp, but they really pound. The big beast doesn't even have a single identification letter upon it other than a serial number !
The other pic is CR2x75P and Special Edition A2150 with Coustic EQ990.


----------



## PPI Master

Did I ever tell you about how sweeeet these PPI guts sound? Lower Left is CR4x75T & upper Crutchfield is CR4x50P with G&S Designs Competition 150 & Special Edition A275. The Terminators are destined to reside in my BBC Gasser 1954 Chevy 2door. Hot Roddin and Car Audio has taken over my life.


----------



## MACS

Riveted1 said:


> Dude! I forgot about the Terminator "Enclosureless" subs! Weren't those like '94-'95 or something? Haha I love this thread!


I'm thinking they are very early 1990's and maybe even 1989. My 1993 CA&E buyers guide has the gray cone "Eliminator Enclosureless" listed and no red cones. Jason could probably date them better than me, since he is the king of reference material .

My red cone Terminator is a 4 ohm single coil and would probably have MTW as the first part of the "Buyers Guide" model number. The only marking other than the magnet sticker, is a stamp on the back of the cone 3CF252.


----------



## PPI Master

Ever seen FIRST run of JL Audio amplifiers? I wonder why these sound so sweet?
Of course all these Unregulated power supplies on-board need to have a hugeass Alumapro C.A.P. to keep them juiced properly.


----------



## Riveted1

MACS said:


> I'm thinking they are very early 1990's and maybe even 1989. My 1993 CA&E buyers guide has the gray cone "Eliminator Enclosureless" listed and no red cones. Jason could probably date them better than me, since he is the king of reference material .
> 
> My red cone Terminator is a 4 ohm single coil and would probably have MTW as the first part of the "Buyers Guide" model number. The only marking other than the magnet sticker, is a stamp on the back of the cone 3CF252.


I thought they came out after the Eliminators.


----------



## roduk

I'm thinking you guys might like the look of my Old School Trunk atm...










Just installed a 10" Velodyne upfront too  (are these classed as old school yet??)


----------



## MACS

Riveted1 said:


> I thought they came out after the Eliminators.


Your MTW-152 is listed in the 1991 Car Stereo Review buyers guide. My red cone is from the same era. I bought my first Blue Thunder subs with script writing around 1988-89.

Bottom pair is the first generation.


----------



## PPI Master

datcrew said:


> Ma'an loving that collection....but what no 2200!
> 
> Is that really long one the 4150....if so i really wanted that one.....but ended up getting the 2350.....oh and send me over one of your 2075's you got to many of them


 I sold off my 2200 and a NIB 2300 so I could buy BBC parts last year. 496 Cubic Inches really devour Benjamins.  The big one is 2300 two channel and the second largest amp is 4200. It's 4 channel by I think 50 watts.
I have never used any 4 channel amp because these PPI units put same power into 4 speakers as they do 2 speakers. So running 2 ohm stereo and each speaker gets same power. Say the 2075M runs pair of front door speakers at 2 x 75 watts. Then add a rear pair and you get 4 x 75 watts since it's half the ohm. I love PPI for this and their ability to maintain the sound quality.


----------



## Ampman

MACS said:


> MTX did make a series of "Eliminator Enclosureless" subs in the early 1990's that had a gray cone. I think I posted a pic of one earlier in this thread. They also made the old red cone Terminators as an "Enclosureless" sub. They are very rare and I've only seen a few of them over the years. I own one brand new 15", but don't have the box for it. These subs have a very stiff suspension and heavy paper cone(similar to old RF subs). The dust cap looks like the other Blue Thunder and Terminators from that era, but is very rigid. The regular BT and Terminator subs had a flimsy fabric dust cap that could be pushed in and pulled back out. It also has a hard plastic ring around the screw flange.


That speaker your referring to is what I had and your rite they had one heck of a thick stiff cone sounded awesome wish I would have kept them now I let so much stuff slip away that you don't see much of it aint funny. I had a Linear power amp once I sold for $30 had no clue what it's value would be today I always stuck with PPI and that's all I bought learned some hard lessons.


----------



## Ampman

PPI Master said:


> Did I ever tell you about how sweeeet these PPI guts sound? Lower Left is CR4x75T & upper Crutchfield is CR4x50P with G&S Designs Competition 150 & Special Edition A275. The Terminators are destined to reside in my BBC Gasser 1954 Chevy 2door. Hot Roddin and Car Audio has taken over my life.


Wow you have an awesome set of old school amps I've got the MTX TERMINATOR MTA250 an the special edition A275 2 of those and a CRUTCHFIELD amp like that blue one nothing like old school


----------



## bigdwiz

MACS said:


> Your MTW-152 is listed in the 1991 Car Stereo Review buyers guide. My red cone is from the same era. I bought my first Blue Thunder subs with script writing around 1988-89.
> 
> Bottom pair is the first generation.


I bought my first set of 10" Blue Thunders in 1990 (same design as bottom row) and they came with a 10yr warranty (prob mentioned by me on p.80 or so of this thread ), so when I blew the first set, the 2nd were like the top row! I had them replaced 4 times over the 10yr period and def. got my $120/pr worth from these speakers! I used them in 3cu/ft box per sub ported to 40hz and many people thought I had 15's!! (Yes, I said 3cu/ft PER WOOFER = 6cu/ft total box = HUGE as recommended by MTX support when I called them...they were right!) They also performed pretty well in 1 cu/ft sealed boxes as tested in CA&E back in the early 90's.

This thread just makes me happy, let's keep it TTT!!


----------



## Ampman

My old school HIFONICS JUNO VIII
another eBay buy 100% working. Even the smaller HIFONICS amps have a lot of kick.


----------



## Ampman

Some more old school goodies digging them out. Many more to go


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> Some more old school goodies digging them out. Many more to go


I see my picture taking abilities are not so good I'll try to use a better light source for the rest.


----------



## Ampman




----------



## Ampman




----------



## Ampman




----------



## bigdwiz

Ampman, you are new here, but I can tell you are in no way new to car audio! Nice gear, keep the pics comin'.


----------



## bigdwiz

I just put up a video demo of one of my favorite old school amps, the Rockford Punch Power 360.

See the video on YouTube

Or embedded below:


----------



## Ampman

All for me for a while, until I dig out the next load lol now comes the fun part putting it all back up :•|


----------



## Darth SQ

Ampman said:


> All for me for a while, until I dig out the next load lol now comes the fun part putting it all back up :•|


Wow, thanks to PPI-MASTER for relighting a fire on this thread and rejuvinating it's appeal!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ampman

bigdwiz said:


> Ampman, you are new here, but I can tell you are in no way new to car audio! Nice gear, keep the pics comin'.


Thanks bigdwiz I'm enjoying the heck outa this.


----------



## Ampman

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Wow, thanks to PPI-MASTER for relighting a fire on this thread and rejuvinating it's appeal!
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


You guys have got some of the coolest stuff an yes thanks to PPI-MASTER for getting things fired up


----------



## PPI Master

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Wow, thanks to PPI-MASTER for relighting a fire on this thread and rejuvinating it's appeal!
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Aww shucks, I'm turning red as them MTA250's.


----------



## Ampman

bigdwiz said:


> I just put up a video demo of one of my favorite old school amps, the Rockford Punch Power 360.
> 
> See the video on YouTube
> 
> Or embedded below:


I've got some old school Rockford amps when I can get to um I'll put them on one is a punch 650.


----------



## Ampman

PPI Master said:


> Aww shucks, I'm turning red as them MTA250's.


PPI-MASTER what's the spec's on the MTX TERMINATOR MTA250's I've heard all kinds of numbers but all had a different take on it.


----------



## PPI Master

Ampman said:


> PPI-MASTER what's the spec's on the MTX TERMINATOR MTA250's I've heard all kinds of numbers but all had a different take on it.


Just like the ProMos - - - - -> rated 50 x2 so math turns out mono is 200 into 4ohms 400watts into 2 ohms and 800watts into 1 ohm. But heatsink size is too small to support the heat of mono into 1 ohm plus the power cable is rather small at 10 gauge, so it's not recommended. Plus consider the age of these guys and you understand it aint smart to run them that low. I think this may be the reason the 3ohm subs are popular. If mono into 2 ohm is excessive, then mono into 3ohms is just safe enough


----------



## bigdwiz

Ampman said:


> I've got some old school Rockford amps when I can get to um I'll put them on one is a punch 650.


I have a couple of "Mosfet" Power 650's, but the bipolar ones are the super-elusive jewels like the one in the literature below:


----------



## iroller

Roduk, You need a bigger car, very nice.


----------



## radwilsons5803

A lot of the big "show" systems used Astron power supplies while they were demoing the systems. As far as I remember, they would disconnect those and use batteries for competition.[/QUOTE]


I guess i either just didnt know what they were back then or never paid attention, same thing i guess, lol. I have a Astron Power Supply so thats how i knew. Thanks for the info though


----------



## radwilsons5803

Heres a PPI a404, PPI PC1400, and Soundstream D'ARTAGNAN. And can anyone help me figure out how to insert the pics into the post instead of attaching them? Thanks


----------



## radwilsons5803

A/D/S amps. One P840 and two PQ10's


----------



## radwilsons5803

How bout some subs. One RF Punch HX2 18, 2 Boston Acoustics Pro 8.4LF's, and a pic of one HX2 8, One HX2 12, and the HX2 18.


----------



## radwilsons5803

Phoenix Gold Zero Points. These i sold unfortunately


----------



## radwilsons5803

PPI PC450, Orion 250SX, and a Soundstream RUB600-4


----------



## Ampman

PPI Master said:


> Just like the ProMos - - - - -> rated 50 x2 so math turns out mono is 200 into 4ohms 400watts into 2 ohms and 800watts into 1 ohm. But heatsink size is too small to support the heat of mono into 1 ohm plus the power cable is rather small at 10 gauge, so it's not recommended. Plus consider the age of these guys and you understand it aint smart to run them that low. I think this may be the reason the 3ohm subs are popular. If mono into 2 ohm is excessive, then mono into 3ohms is just safe enough


I know what you mean there, that's a whole lot a juice to reproduce lol they used 1 ohm emitter resisters on the output drivers when most amps use say like the PPI 2150AM that one used 0.22 ohm emitter resisters so guess that's how they were able to allow for a lower speaker impedance an too they have lower rails where the PPI 2150AM used 39.5 volts semectrical I'm thinking the MTA250 used either 22 or 25 volts semectrical can't remember been a while since I've messed with mine those two amps are built basically the same on the inside they just changed the way the power supply compensated for load an input voltage variations and introduced a bass boost on the MTA250 but the 2150 an MTA250 are just alike.


----------



## radwilsons5803

Lanzar Optidrive 4100 and 2200, RF Punch 600a4, and a RF 225.2. I have 2 of the 225.2's, awesome amps. K, im done for now,


----------



## Riveted1

bigdwiz said:


> I bought my first set of 10" Blue Thunders in 1990 (same design as bottom row) and they came with a 10yr warranty (prob mentioned by me on p.80 or so of this thread ), so when I blew the first set, the 2nd were like the top row! I had them replaced 4 times over the 10yr period and def. got my $120/pr worth from these speakers! I used them in 3cu/ft box per sub ported to 40hz and many people thought I had 15's!! (Yes, I said 3cu/ft PER WOOFER = 6cu/ft total box = HUGE as recommended by MTX support when I called them...they were right!) They also performed pretty well in 1 cu/ft sealed boxes as tested in CA&E back in the early 90's.
> 
> This thread just makes me happy, let's keep it TTT!!


The 1st gen Blue Thunders are what got me into car audio when I was 13! I made my dad take me to an audio competition, and talked him into buying some of those 12's for his truck. A buddy and I built a box for behind the seat.. those on a 300 watt Pioneer amp, 2 6.5" coaxials, and a Pioneer CD changer were pure sonic bliss to me at the time! I would sit in his truck and rock out for hours! Luckily he had dual batteries for his winch, or he probably would never have been able to get home from work! :laugh: Good memories!


----------



## radwilsons5803

Hey Riveted, what part of AZ you from? I actually lived in The East Valley from 86 till 04. And i have a blown second gen Blue Thunder 12 sitting with about 10 blown subs from the 90's, haha. Gonna have to learn how to get rid of them one day.

Ampman, nice amps. I had a MTA250 running 8 - 6.5 subs at one time and thats a sweet amp, wish i hadnt gotten rid of that one


----------



## Ampman

radwilsons5803 said:


> Hey Riveted, what part of AZ you from? I actually lived in The East Valley from 86 till 04. And i have a blown second gen Blue Thunder 12 sitting with about 10 blown subs from the 90's, haha. Gonna have to learn how to get rid of them one day.
> 
> Ampman, nice amps. I had a MTA250 running 8 - 6.5 subs at one time and thats a sweet amp, wish i hadnt gotten rid of that one


I've got 2 PPI PC2350's that every sub I connected to those things it would blow them apart, what it did was separate the rubber surround from the cone haha went through 4 sets finally got tired of buying speakers lol one thing I can say though I've never burned a voice coil with those things they always took um apart before I got it that far lol


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> I've got 2 PPI PC2350's that every sub I connected to those things it would blow them apart, what it did was separate the rubber surround from the cone haha went through 4 sets finally got tired of buying speakers lol one thing I can say though I've never burned a voice coil with those things they always took um apart before I got it that far lol


Keep in mind too that I was running 12's each time they did that so I'm sure a bigger sub would do much better wanted to throw that in there for clarification lol


----------



## Ampman

radwilsons5803 said:


> A/D/S amps. One P840 and two PQ10's


Nice amps


----------



## Ampman

radwilsons5803 said:


> Heres a PPI a404, PPI PC1400, and Soundstream D'ARTAGNAN. And can anyone help me figure out how to insert the pics into the post instead of attaching them? Thanks


You sound like me you know just enough to be dangerous lol I'm not good with computers.


----------



## so cal eddie

radwilsons5803 said:


> How bout some subs. One RF Punch HX2 18, 2 Boston Acoustics PR) 8.4LF's, and a pic of one HX2 8, One HX2 12, and the HX2 18.


Those bostons are some of my favorites. I sold mine years ago and I still regret it. How much you want for them? Trades?


----------



## Ampman

Guess I'll throw one more in here lol


----------



## Ampman

Maybe just one more lol it looks a little ruff.


----------



## radwilsons5803

Hey Ampman, I can imagine those amps were a little toomuch power for those subs. I cant even read the back of mine anymore but they werent rated to handle too much power were there? And thats for the clarification, haha. The ADS amps are nice and i just got rid of one to bigdwiz. but thanks

And So Cal, unfortunately bigdwiz just picked up the Bostons as well. I do know a local that i bought an amp off of recently that has atleast one of them, as well as the Pro 3 way comps, hes getting back to me on price etc. they are some of my favs as well, i remember wanting a pair so bad back then when i couldnt afford them, hopefully i wont regret it cause they arent easy to find. I do have a 10.5 though if that interests you, thanks


----------



## Ampman

radwilsons5803 said:


> Hey Ampman, I can imagine those amps were a little toomuch power for those subs. I cant even read the back of mine anymore but they werent rated to handle too much power were there? And thats for the clarification, haha. The ADS amps are nice and i just got rid of one to bigdwiz. but thanks
> 
> And So Cal, unfortunately bigdwiz just picked up the Bostons as well. I do know a local that i bought an amp off of recently that has atleast one of them, as well as the Pro 3 way comps, hes getting back to me on price etc. they are some of my favs as well, i remember wanting a pair so bad back then when i couldnt afford them, hopefully i wont regret it cause they arent easy to find. I do have a 10.5 though if that interests you, thanks


I've got a PQ-8 that 3 of the 4 ch's are blown, hoping I'll get a little time one day to go through it to see what all it will need. A lot of people's say that the ads amps are super clean I'm anxious to find out.


----------



## radwilsons5803

Ampman said:


> Maybe just one more lol it looks a little ruff.



If i kept throwing on one more id be here all night! Haha, its rough but its still a HF Zeus, love those amps. 

I see you figured out how to insert them into the post, how is it done? Thanks


----------



## Ampman

radwilsons5803 said:


> If i kept throwing on one more id be here all night! Haha, its rough but its still a HF Zeus, love those amps.
> 
> I see you figured out how to insert them into the post, how id it done? Thanks


Me too lol


----------



## Reimers

damn there is a lot of cool stuff in this thread.
and i must say i regrett selling my oldschool cerwin vega collection.
used to have
1 stroker15
1 stroker12
1 ai12d
1 cvs12
1 xl15
2 vega154
2 vmax15 first generation
and a bunch of different 6x9s and stuff


----------



## bigdwiz

Ampman said:


> You sound like me you know just enough to be dangerous lol I'm not good with computers.


Guys, I'm happy to help, just PM or email me and I'll walk you through it. Basically you need to setup an image hosting account (Photobucket, flickr, etc) and link the images by embedding the "img" tag in the post. 

For example a link to a MTX Blue Thunder ad is:

http://www.smugmug.com/photos/1185256570_U83ij-L.jpg

so I take that link and put the "img" tag around it "using brackets, not quotes" to get (or use the "insert image" button in the message toolbar):


----------



## bigdwiz

radwilsons5803 said:


> And So Cal, unfortunately bigdwiz just picked up the Bostons as well. I do know a local that i bought an amp off of recently that has atleast one of them, as well as the Pro 3 way comps, hes getting back to me on price etc. they are some of my favs as well, i remember wanting a pair so bad back then when i couldnt afford them, hopefully i wont regret it cause they arent easy to find. I do have a 10.5 though if that interests you, thanks


Who's this bigdwiz cat? He buys too much stuff! (takes computer back from wife....)


----------



## radwilsons5803

bigdwiz said:


> Who's this bigdwiz cat? He buys too much stuff! (takes computer back from wife....)



Lol, well its a good thing you do cause i have 4 of your amps now! And thanks for the tips on how to insert the images, sounds like a challenge but im sure i can figure it out 

Couple more pics. Alpine 3015, Sony XEC-1000, and a Alpine MDA-5048


----------



## darkhart

Ampman said:


> Some more old school goodies digging them out. Many more to go


Man those Pyle amps were beasts, brings back memories of the first big system I helped build back in 88' when I worked for Pro Audio in Fayetteville, AR. We put several of the Pyle A400's on ten of the Pyle Pro 12's in our demo truck...jeez that thing beat!!! I'm starting to tear up...lol


----------



## EvilWagn

Oh Mah Gawd

HEATHKIT IS COMING BACK!!!!!

Heathkit

May not be oldschool car audio, but damn, this is awesome. I figure some of you folks might appreciate this


----------



## PPI Master

My boring daily driver 4-runner spiced up with decent stereo system.

I can't follow how to insert pictures. Plus I don't have a hosting site, so that means I must attach max of 3 pics per post ? Is that correct?


----------



## PPI Master

The two pair of MBQ seperates get power from A600.2 .
The JL Audio Kickbass get power from the A300.2 .
The 10" IDQ is powered by the A600.2 .
CD changer under the driver seat.
Nice sounding system to get me through Houston traffic.


----------



## 9mmmac

@ PPI: Go to Photobucket, Flickr or someplace like that. Make an account. Drop all your pics there. Then, when you post here, click on the "insert picture" icon. A little pop-up box will appear on your screen. Go back to your photos, cut and paste the IMG http address into the pop-up box. 

When you preview your post, internetz majjic will pull your pic from your hosting site and allow it to be seen here. It's not that hard; even I could figure it out. Once you get the hang of it, it's much easier to work with.


----------



## draft6969

I did a short demo on how to do it on this thread.
Pierce Audio Products Forum • View topic - How to use photobucket for picture attachments

hope this helps.


----------



## iroller

Great info thanks


----------



## Riveted1

PPI Master said:


> My boring daily driver 4-runner spiced up with decent stereo system.
> 
> I can't follow how to insert pictures. Plus I don't have a hosting site, so that means I must attach max of 3 pics per post ? Is that correct?


Working on getting some killer thighs? :laugh: Nice mag.


----------



## Ampman

darkhart said:


> Man those Pyle amps were beasts, brings back memories of the first big system I helped build back in 88' when I worked for Pro Audio in Fayetteville, AR. We put several of the Pyle A400's on ten of the Pyle Pro 12's in our demo truck...jeez that thing beat!!! I'm starting to tear up...lol


I actually got two digital demands got a A200. also I'm in the process of rebuilding it but your rite those are some thumping amps. Guy had one of those A400's on eBay few weeks back dude out bid me, got this sick feeling all over lol


----------



## Ampman

Just got this in from a seller on eBay 
it's got a blown Ch, but I should have it up an running soon. I was real surprised when I seen the crossover chip was with it but didn't have the speaker plug  but I've seen um on eBay  it's built really good it's been repaired by PPI at one time nice amp .


----------



## Ampman

Another one I just got today. Old school punch 40 not sure of it's age I think it's a simple fix just a leaky cap. 
old school goodies


----------



## Ampman

radwilsons5803 said:


> Lol, well its a good thing you do cause i have 4 of your amps now! And thanks for the tips on how to insert the images, sounds like a challenge but im sure i can figure it out
> 
> Couple more pics. Alpine 3015, Sony XEC-1000, and a Alpine MDA-5048


Like that XEC1000 ive got some Mobile ES I'll dig out one day an list it CDX-C90 etc.. cool stuff


----------



## SUX 2BU

bigdwiz said:


> I have a couple of "Mosfet" Power 650's, but the bipolar ones are the super-elusive jewels like the one in the literature below:


That ad is awesome! Pretty gutsy amp for back then. What intrigues me even more than the bipolar 650 is the Power VI that is mentioned in the ad. Never seen one. Has anybody else?

I also wonder if Wayne Harris kept any of the gear from Eruption, or if he has the entire car still. He had a bipolar 650 in it.


----------



## allnpt0

Another attempt to post a image of a Alpine 4323. Maybe this will work this time.

What am I doing wrong? I'm using Flickr

Pete


----------



## Ampman

SUX 2BU said:


> That ad is awesome! Pretty gutsy amp for back then. What intrigues me even more than the bipolar 650 is the Power VI that is mentioned in the ad. Never seen one. Has anybody else?
> 
> I also wonder if Wayne Harris kept any of the gear from Eruption, or if he has the entire car still. He had a bipolar 650 in it.


Do you mean both power supply and output drivers are all bipolar in the 650 amp your describing ?


----------



## bigdwiz

SUX 2BU said:


> That ad is awesome! Pretty gutsy amp for back then. What intrigues me even more than the bipolar 650 is the Power VI that is mentioned in the ad. Never seen one. Has anybody else?
> 
> I also wonder if Wayne Harris kept any of the gear from Eruption, or if he has the entire car still. He had a bipolar 650 in it.


I know a few collectors who have at least one Power VI...let me see if I can find the pics (tomtomjr and fingaz22). Here's a "new products" ad for the Power VI I found in an OLD Audio magazine:


----------



## bigdwiz

Here is the original RF literature for the Power VI:




















@Ampman, here's literature for your Punch 40 "slider":


----------



## datcrew

PPI Master said:


> I have never used any 4 channel amp because these PPI units put same power into 4 speakers as they do 2 speakers. So running 2 ohm stereo and each speaker gets same power. Say the 2075M runs pair of front door speakers at 2 x 75 watts. Then add a rear pair and you get 4 x 75 watts since it's half the ohm. I love PPI for this and their ability to maintain the sound quality.


So is the 2300-2x2075 bridged in one chassis?
I have always thought my 2200 was 2x2050 bridged inside one chassis.

I started with 2x15"eminence subs (4ohm) and the 2200 used to work them hard....
Then I got 4x18" cerwin vega xls and tried at first to run all 4 off the 2200
It kept blowing a channel...after being fixed 2-3 times...they gave me the 2350 as they said there was a mistake in there brochure( the 2200 said it could run 2 or 4 speakers)but it couldn't as it was 2x2050 bridged(so was already loaded down)
They let me keep the 2200 as well so of course I was well chuffed....the 2350 was/is such a monster!


----------



## Ampman

bigdwiz said:


> Here is the original RF literature for the Power VI:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Ampman, here's literature for your Punch 40 "slider":


Thanks bigdiz


----------



## Ampman

bigdwiz said:


> Here is the original RF literature for the Power VI:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Ampman, here's literature for your Punch 40 "slider":


Sorry bigdwiz spelled your user name wrong thanks for the info.


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> Another one I just got today. Old school punch 40 not sure of it's age I think it's a simple fix just a leaky cap.
> old school goodies


Just fared this this up an to my surprise it came on, that cap still needs changing though, still very impressed. The eBay pic made it to look a lot bigger than it is but should have known thats the way it would be.


----------



## Ampman

Anyone know where I can get service info on a pre- Rockford PR-250 I bought it from a music store an gave a whole $20 smackers for it the guy selling it didn't know what he had an at the time neither did I I've tried finding info but no luck hope maybe one of you guys will know someone that can get it.


----------



## King

2 Adcom 4404's on the left. 2 Adcom 4702's on the right. 1 PPI PC2350 bottom right.


----------



## oldno7brand

King said:


> 2 Adcom 4404's on the left. 2 Adcom 4702's on the right. 1 PPI PC2350 bottom right.






HOLY SH** NIIIIIICE!


----------



## Ampman

Old school PPI PC2350 one of two 
PPI PC2150


----------



## stills

i rocked 10w6's in a transmission line and a pc2150 once upon a time...

are the late 80's & early 90's the golden era of car audio?


----------



## Darth SQ

stills said:


> i rocked 10w6's in a transmission line and a pc2150 once upon a time...
> 
> are the late 80's & early 90's the golden era of car audio?


IMO, I believe it started around 76 when Fosgate changed everything by showing us what could be possible in our cars.
It carried all the way through the 80's up to the late 90's.

FWIW!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## bigdwiz

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> IMO, I believe it started around 76 when Fosgate changed everything by showing us what could be possible in our cars.
> It carried all the way through the 80's up to the late 90's.
> 
> FWIW!
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Very close...1973


*From the RF History Page* - "The birth of Fosgate car audio came when the Frequency Energizer was incorporated into a 30 watt car amp by Jim and some of his after hours enthusiasts. These late night experiments lead to that first Fosgate amp, the PR-7000".

"When the first Fosgate PR-7000 automotive amplifier was shown at the Chicago C.E.S. in 1973, there weren't any head units on the market with line level outputs and there weren't any dealers willing to order a $300 car amp".


Not mine (fingaz22 or tomtomjr), but here is the "Frequency Energizer" they mention: 













Here are some other's from his collection:


----------



## bigdwiz

Also, anyone interested in the RF old school timeline, see this thread I put together after months of research (still in progress):

Rockford Fosgate Discussion Forum - Rockford Fosgate Old School Amp Timeline


and to think....I hated history in school


----------



## bigdwiz

stills said:


> are the late 80's & early 90's the golden era of car audio?


IMHO yes, but by the interest and subscriber base to the Car Audio magazines, the early to late 90's may have been the "golden era". Personally, the late 80's to early 90's were my fav..


----------



## imjustjason

King said:


>


HOLY MFS BATMAN!!! I had a few Adcoms for a while but only have two now. I thought I was cool with my little ones... but dayum.


----------



## bigdwiz

My apologies if this is OT, but you gotta love the late 80's theft deterrents...


----------



## Darth SQ

bigdwiz said:


> Very close...1973
> 
> 
> *From the RF History Page* - "The birth of Fosgate car audio came when the Frequency Energizer was incorporated into a 30 watt car amp by Jim and some of his after hours enthusiasts. These late night experiments lead to that first Fosgate amp, the PR-7000".
> 
> "When the first Fosgate PR-7000 automotive amplifier was shown at the Chicago C.E.S. in 1973, there weren't any head units on the market with line level outputs and there weren't any dealers willing to order a $300 car amp".
> 
> 
> Not mine (fingaz22 or tomtomjr), but here is the "Frequency Energizer" they mention:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some other's from his collection:


That's them!
I remember when they first came out.
They were stuffed in the far corner of a Record Store and no one knew anything about them.

That changed quickly.

For those of you living in Phoenix, AZ. in 1975-76, it was Bill's Records and Tapes in Christown Mall.

I had to have one and I didn't even have a driver's license or a car yet!

Saw many of those Punch 200's mated to a pair of Jensen 6x9 triaxials in the back window deck of Z28s and Trans Ams.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## bigdwiz

Yes, Jensen or Sparkomatic Triaxials FTW!!!

Sorry, let's see more "showoff" (still fun to relive the old days, right?)


----------



## Ampman

bigdwiz said:


> Very close...1973
> 
> 
> *From the RF History Page* - "The birth of Fosgate car audio came when the Frequency Energizer was incorporated into a 30 watt car amp by Jim and some of his after hours enthusiasts. These late night experiments lead to that first Fosgate amp, the PR-7000".
> 
> "When the first Fosgate PR-7000 automotive amplifier was shown at the Chicago C.E.S. in 1973, there weren't any head units on the market with line level outputs and there weren't any dealers willing to order a $300 car amp".
> 
> 
> Not mine (fingaz22 or tomtomjr), but here is the "Frequency Energizer" they mention:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some other's from his collection:


Cool amps


----------



## Ampman

bigdwiz said:


> Yes, Jensen or Sparkomatic Triaxials FTW!!!
> 
> Sorry, let's see more "showoff" (still fun to relive the old days, right?)


Had a good sounding set of sparkomatics 61/2 three ways I know everyone called them sparkastatics lol but ones I had wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Ampman

imjustjason said:


> HOLY MFS BATMAN!!! I had a few Adcoms for a while but only have two now. I thought I was cool with my little ones... but dayum.


Nice !!


----------



## bigdwiz

Ampman said:


> Had a good sounding set of sparkomatics 61/2 three ways I know everyone called them sparkastatics lol but ones I had wasn't bad at all.


They must've been the shizzle b/c even Vanilla Ice rapped about them :rockon:


----------



## allnpt0

Ampman said:


> Had a good sounding set of sparkomatics 61/2 three ways I know everyone called them sparkastatics lol but ones I had wasn't bad at all.


Oxymoron?

Pete


----------



## Ampman

Didn't Zed make Rodek amps I've got 2 trying to remember what their models are think they are 250i an 235i but not sure about that gotta dig um out lol


----------



## bigdwiz

Ampman said:


> Didn't Zed make Rodek amps I've got 2 trying to remember what their models are think they are 250i an 235i but not sure about that gotta dig um out lol


I believe so...there was another entire thread about Zed built amps. See it here:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...cal-advanced/48776-listing-amps-zed-made.html


----------



## Ampman

bigdwiz said:


> I believe so...there was another entire thread about Zed built amps. See it here:
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...cal-advanced/48776-listing-amps-zed-made.html


Thanks bigdwiz you guys know your stuff.


----------



## Ampman

Most sites don't allow this might get kicked off for it but, i mean every word of what the displays states. My old school Sony Mobile ES XR-C900 
XDP-766EQ


----------



## Ampman

Check these two pic's out after you have done so go to eBay item # 
350335296204 look at the pic of the end plate with RCA's let me know what y'all think.


----------



## normalicy

Ampman said:


> Check these two pic's out after you have done so go to eBay item #
> 350335296204 look at the pic of the end plate with RCA's let me know what y'all think.


Dang, nice catch. It's hard to consider the two to be similar. I wonder if the internals would match as well.


----------



## Ampman

normalicy said:


> Dang, nice catch. It's hard to consider the two to be similar. I wonder if the internals would match as well.


Almost certain they will be, I seen another Zapco listed that was about like the one on eBay now the layout of of the guts were just about the same only a few things different I emailed that guy asking would he post a pic of the insides but never got a response back from him if someone out there has got one an will post a pic of the insides I really believe they will be the spitting image of each other.


----------



## bfrance

Just found these while digging through some boxes in my garage:

Sanyo PA7020:

















Blaupunkt BSA80

















I'm not sure if I ever even hooked up the Blaupunkt. Pretty sure the Sanyo was running a pair of M&M 5.25" mids in my 240sx in about '93 or so. 

-Ben


----------



## Ampman

bfrance said:


> Just found these while digging through some boxes in my garage:
> 
> Sanyo PA7020:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaupunkt BSA80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I ever even hooked up the Blaupunkt. Pretty sure the Sanyo was running a pair of M&M 5.25" mids in my 240sx in about '93 or so.
> 
> -Ben


. 
Wowzers good stuff, I got some really cool old stuff like that if I can ever get to it lol


----------



## Ampman

bigdwiz said:


> Also, anyone interested in the RF old school timeline, see this thread I put together after months of research (still in progress):
> 
> Rockford Fosgate Discussion Forum - Rockford Fosgate Old School Amp Timeline
> 
> 
> and to think....I hated history in school


Just checked out the Fosgate site an woow !!!! I've got a couple of amps that are real oldies you guys rock, wish I would have came to this site a lot sooner one day I'll get to everything an put my old stuff on if I can ever get to it.


----------



## draft6969

Riveted1 said:


> Most of those were in Houston during IASCA finals in '92 IIRC. A few were from Dallas, notably the van w/the Infinity speakers/Hifonics/Kenwood setup (Monster Cable demo van) and the boat with the 4-15" Terminators in the front.
> 
> I grew up in the New Waverly/Willis area if you are familiar w/that.
> 
> I have a whole album full of pics somewhere. I've seen it around, just don't remember where it has been stashed! Maybe I can dig around a bit and it'll turn up.


come on rivited and post some more old school installs!!!! i love the pictures you posted so much. it just takes me back to the good old days when car audio ruled the steets.


----------



## Ampman

Old school Sony XR-U770 I seen it on another site that was one of the last models before ES came out but I can't verify that got the matching 10 disc changer radio is in mint condition also it has a motorized fold down face cool stuff


----------



## radwilsons5803

^^^ Nice! How many more boxes or storage bins you got left to go through? Haha. Good stuff guys, the old school install pics are def awesome, lets keep it coming, thanks


----------



## Ampman

Another goodie Alpine 3522 got 3 or 4 of um this one got it from eBay as not working an didn't pay much at all replaced output drivers in the right channel an it's thumping again these amps are very under rated clean awesome sound


----------



## Ampman

radwilsons5803 said:


> ^^^ Nice! How many more boxes or storage bins you got left to go through? Haha. Good stuff guys, the old school install pics are def awesome, lets keep it coming, thanks


I've got a closet full plus some in my storage room don't think I'll ever get to it all lol just thankful an blessed to have it


----------



## Ampman

Until I started posting pic's I didn't realize just how much stuff I've got lol this is coolest site to be on. I'm enjoying looking at others things, one things for sure ( as we hillbillies say)
Yawls stuff is a lot nicer than mine but I sure am enjoying every minute of this


----------



## bigdwiz

Ampman said:


> Old school Sony XR-U770 I seen it on another site that was one of the last models before ES came out but I can't verify that got the matching 10 disc changer radio is in mint condition also it has a motorized fold down face cool stuff


I saved up for months to buy my first CD Tuner, the Sony CDX-7520...I hated it! First off, the push buttons (no rotary volume) was not my style and the unit skipped all the time. Also, just after the 1yr warranty, the volume buttons stopped working. I wrote Sony off and bought an Alpine 7903, used it for 5 or 6 years, replaced with a Denon DCT-850R, used it for a couple of years (it broke), then came back to the Alpine. I replaced the 7903 with a 7894 for the MP3 capability years later. All of this to say I still have the 7903 and it still works GREAT! Now that's quality 

Now, if I wouldn't have been so lazy by leaving the 7894 in my Maxima when I sold it, I'd still have it


----------



## draft6969

here is one of the rarest crunch items i have ever seen. It hasn't seen the light of day in many many years. This jacket just screams 1980's. Where are you cutra? i know you want this. LOL


----------



## Ampman

bigdwiz said:


> I saved up for months to buy my first CD Tuner, the Sony CDX-7520...I hated it! First off, the push buttons (no rotary volume) was not my style and the unit skipped all the time. Also, just after the 1yr warranty, the volume buttons stopped working. I wrote Sony off and bought an Alpine 7903, used it for 5 or 6 years, replaced with a Denon DCT-850R, used it for a couple of years (it broke), then came back to the Alpine. I replaced the 7903 with a 7894 for the MP3 capability years later. All of this to say I still have the 7903 and it still works GREAT! Now that's quality
> 
> Now, if I wouldn't have been so lazy by leaving the 7894 in my Maxima when I sold it, I'd still have it


Yeah those Alpines are nice units I've always bought tape decks an added cd changers to um, that U770 I got it from eBay I thought it was kinda cool cause of the moto face lol 
Not sure of the amount but thinking I've got maybe 40 or 50 head units most are Sony ES got quite a few nothing against Alpine but I've only got one of those it sounds awesome can't remember which model of CD player it is got two faces for it though really got too much stuff lol but I love it lol ))


----------



## HondAudio

Ampman said:


> Old school Sony XR-U770 I seen it on another site that was one of the last models before ES came out but I can't verify that got the matching 10 disc changer radio is in mint condition also it has a motorized fold down face cool stuff


Nice. I remember when all the Sonys looked like that... it was a good cosmetic choice on their part - "all business".


----------



## bigdwiz

Ampman said:


> Another goodie Alpine 3522 got 3 or 4 of um this one got it from eBay as not working an didn't pay much at all replaced output drivers in the right channel an it's thumping again these amps are very under rated clean awesome sound


A friend of mine had one of these on some Pioneer 6x9's in the rear deck of his 1982 Accord..it is funny now, but that was a STRONG amp and those 6x9's put out more bass than you would think for some 6x9's!! :rockon:

@Ampman, I wasn't trying to put down your Sony gear, although it may have come across that way. I was just giving my experience and why Sony lost me as a customer (at least in car audio) for many years...


---


----------



## Ampman

bigdwiz said:


> A friend of mine had one of these on some Pioneer 6x9's in the rear deck of his 1982 Accord..it is funny now, but that was a STRONG amp and those 6x9's put out more bass than you would think for some 6x9's!! :rockon:
> 
> @Ampman, I wasn't trying to put down your Sony gear, although it may have come across that way. I was just giving my experience and why Sony lost me as a customer (at least in car audio) for many years...
> 
> 
> ---


No worries bigdwiz I didnt take it that way it's all good


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> No worries bigdwiz I didnt take it that way it's all good


Your rite about some of those old Sony head units they did skip some matter a fact a friend had a Panasonic cd player he hit every pot hole he could to try an get that thing to skip an it wouldn't skip for nothing but I could just jar my Sony just a little an thing got all outa whack haha 
but I stayed with um cause I like the way they sounded lol


----------



## Lymen

Some nice stuff, that ive never even seen before, kudos for keeping it alive folks!


----------



## Ampman

HondAudio said:


> Nice. I remember when all the Sonys looked like that... it was a good cosmetic choice on their part - "all business".


Got a couple more made a lot like that one


----------



## Ampman

Old school Sony, XE-744 XR-7307 got the EQ from eBay bought the radio new gave a arm and a leg for it good I still got one of each left haha


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> Old school Sony, XE-744 XR-7307 got the EQ from eBay bought the radio new gave a arm and a leg for it good I still got one of each left haha


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


>


The display light is burned out on the radio it was on just couldn't see it lol


----------



## radwilsons5803

Ampman said:


> Until I started posting pic's I didn't realize just how much stuff I've got lol this is coolest site to be on. I'm enjoying looking at others things, one things for sure ( as we hillbillies say)
> Yawls stuff is a lot nicer than mine but I sure am enjoying every minute of this


 Ampman, you have some awesome stuff! Im enjoying all ur pics just as much as anyone else im sure. Im excited to see what else you pull out, keep it up 

Im gonna have to bust out some more pics thats for sure


----------



## Darth SQ

Ampman said:


> The display light is burned out on the radio it was on just couldn't see it lol


AND THE HITS JUST KEEP COMIN'.........

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ampman

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> AND THE HITS JUST KEEP COMIN'.........
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I appreciate that, but you guys are the real heroes on here. My stuff don't compare to anything I've seen the rest of you have. I'm enjoying seeing what everyone else puts on here. Sure would like to see some of those art series amps I bet those things are unreal nice.


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> I appreciate that, but you guys are the real heroes on here. My stuff don't compare to anything I've seen the rest of you have. I'm enjoying seeing what everyone else puts on here. Sure would like to see some of those art series amps I bet those things are unreal nice.


Sorry PPI-ART COLLECTOR I got your thread mixed up with someone else's but I would like to see more of those PPI art series amps those things are nice.


----------



## Ampman

radwilsons5803 said:


> Ampman, you have some awesome stuff! Im enjoying all ur pics just as much as anyone else im sure. Im excited to see what else you pull out, keep it up
> 
> Im gonna have to bust out some more pics thats for sure


Thanks man I appreciate that I like watching what everyone else puts on ain't nothing like all that old school stuff.


----------



## radwilsons5803

Ampman said:


> I appreciate that, but you guys are the real heroes on here. My stuff don't compare to anything I've seen the rest of you have. I'm enjoying seeing what everyone else puts on here. Sure would like to see some of those art series amps I bet those things are unreal nice.


Dude, you have a few amps id like to own so get over it, lol. It is a good time looking at all these pics though. Heres a couple more, not sure if these are considered old school yet


----------



## Ampman

radwilsons5803 said:


> Dude, you have a few amps id like to own so get over it, lol. It is a good time looking a`t all thie stuff and its time to post some more. Not sure if these are considered old school though


Wowzers !!!!! those are nice amps. What's the model on the PPI can't see the numbers on it. but two good amps. I've got a colossus VII when I can find it person that had it before me striped the paint off an had it polished.


----------



## bigdwiz

Ampman said:


> I've got a colossus VII when I can find it person that had it before me striped the paint off an had it polished.


Are you saying you can't find the Colossus VII or you can't find the person who stripped the paint? :whip:

I find it hard to believe you could misplace such a beast...you must have a HUGE stash of gear 

Although I was hatin' on Sony, I also picked up an XE-744 1-din EQ lately and it is purdy. My brother had an XE-8 mkii and I'm not sure what ever happened it it, but those jumpin' lights are just mesmerizing :rolleyes2: Oh yeah, I guess it also can help EQ your system...


----------



## Ampman

bigdwiz said:


> Are you saying you can't find the Colossus VII or you can't find the person who stripped the paint? :whip:
> 
> I find it hard to believe you could misplace such a beast...you must have a HUGE stash of gear
> 
> Although I was hatin' on Sony, I also picked up an XE-744 1-din EQ lately and it is purdy. My brother had an XE-8 mkii and I'm not sure what ever happened it it, but those jumpin' lights are just mesmerizing :rolleyes2: Oh yeah, I guess it also can help EQ your system...


It's not a matter of loosing something that big, it's getting to where it's at hehe, Its in and around some other things.


----------



## bigdwiz

Here's some of my pre-DSM RF collection (hopefully didn't post already):


----------



## radwilsons5803

Ampman said:


> Wowzers !!!!! those are nice amps. What's the model on the PPI can't see the numbers on it. but two good amps. I've got a colossus VII when I can find it person that had it before me striped the paint off an had it polished.




Thanks ampman. Its a PCX-2400. The Arc is a 4150xxk. Id like to see pics of the colossus when you find it, thats one amp id def like to own one day.


----------



## Darth SQ

bigdwiz said:


> Here's some of my pre-DSM RF collection (hopefully didn't post already):


Wow!
And it all looks like it's still brand new!
Great collection! :2thumbsup:

RF has a special place in my heart.
I competed with a Mosfet45 and 150.
Also went to high school with Julie Fosgate.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ampman

bigdwiz said:


> Here's some of my pre-DSM RF collection (hopefully didn't post already):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> This is beyond nice!!!!! What a cool set!!


----------



## Ampman

radwilsons5803 said:


> Thanks ampman. Its a PCX-2400. The Arc is a 4150xxk. Id like to see pics of the colossus when you find it, thats one amp id def like to own one day.


My post didn't take try again. This is a really nice set of oldies !!


----------



## Ampman

You guys when I say things as I've got this an that but I got to find it, I mean that  if I can get my closet kinda straighten out where it don't look so bad cause it's a mess in there lol if that will prove my statements I haft to dig it out or not sure where it's at then I'll do that cause I don't want no one to feel I'm a liar this O boy is blood bought born again child of God an they aint no lying coming from me just wanted to explain that


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> You guys when I say things as I've got this an that but I got to find it, I mean that  if I can get my closet kinda straighten out where it don't look so bad cause it's a mess in there lol if that will prove my statements I haft to dig it out or not sure where it's at then I'll do that cause I don't want no one to feel I'm a liar this O boy is blood bought born again child of God an they aint no lying coming from me just wanted to explain that


Should have said I'll take pic's of it so all can see what I'm referring to


----------



## Ampman

Old school US Amps USA-150


----------



## normalicy

Ampman said:


> Almost certain they will be, I seen another Zapco listed that was about like the one on eBay now the layout of of the guts were just about the same only a few things different I emailed that guy asking would he post a pic of the insides but never got a response back from him if someone out there has got one an will post a pic of the insides I really believe they will be the spitting image of each other.


Found an internals pic for ya:

ZAPCO Z100S2


----------



## Ampman

That one is made a lot different than mine guess I was wrong the Zapco has more output drivers than mine there's another one that Zapco has that is more similar on the insides but dosent look the same on the outside a little weird but when I can find it it shows a better similarity than dose that one.


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> That one is made a lot different than mine guess I was wrong the Zapco has more output drivers than mine there's another one that Zapco has that is more similar on the insides but dosent look the same on the outside a little weird but when I can find it it shows a better similarity than dose that one.


Normalicy look at these pic's the Zapco is a bigger amp than the prestige but do have some similarities


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> That one is made a lot different than mine guess I was wrong the Zapco has more output drivers than mine there's another one that Zapco has that is more similar on the insides but dosent look the same on the outside a little weird but when I can find it it shows a better similarity than dose that one.


More I look at these two the only difference is the Zapco to the left has more output drivers than the prestige to the right an the power transformers is made different an the Zapco is longer other than that their basically the same, you can see that by the circuit layout.


----------



## Ampman

OLD SCHOOL PPI 2030M 
Sedona APA 430-IX


----------



## Ampman

OLD SCHOOL PPI 450 AUTOTEK 7100 Autotek don't look so hot but it works


----------



## Ampman

OLD SCHOOL PPI SPECIAL EDITION A 275 KENWOOD KAC 744 1 of 4


----------



## bigdwiz

> Wow!
> And it all looks like it's still brand new!
> Great collection!
> 
> RF has a special place in my heart.
> I competed with a Mosfet45 and 150.
> Also went to high school with Julie Fosgate.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR





Ampman said:


> This is beyond nice!!!!! What a cool set!!


Thanks guys...Yes, I'm an RF fanboy, but also a PG, Orion, PPI, US Amps, Alpine, etc. fanboy!

I always wanted a PG MS-250 when they came out, but we only had one local dealer and those amps were not only impossible to find in stock, when they were the dealer wanted retail $ + some...

Big thanks to those who've taken care of their gear over the years so we can enjoy it now!

I'm still digging those old school install pics, so if anyone has more Polaroids, scan them suckers in so we can see them!

---


----------



## draft6969

bigdwiz said:


> I'm still digging those old school install pics, so if anyone has more Polaroids, scan them suckers in so we can see them!
> 
> ---


X2!!! i love them so much.


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> OLD SCHOOL PPI 450 AUTOTEK 7100 Autotek don't look so hot but it works


Going to trying sand blasting that Autotek haha can't get that stuff off lol that's the way it was when I got it I'll try to have better looking stuff in the future sorry about that guys


----------



## Kane

i love this thread!


----------



## DR OBLIVION

bigdwiz said:


> Here's some of my pre-DSM RF collection (hopefully didn't post already):


----------



## bigdwiz

Tristan, I know you still read this forum...time to make them cry...show those pics of your collection(s) past and present. Trust me folks, I'm small time compared to this dude.

If you don't visit and post soon I'm gonna link to some of your pix on the Phoenix Phorum...


----------



## PPI_GUY

Ampman, I'll see your your PPI 2030M and raise you...a brand new one.


----------



## smgreen20

I'll do it for him. It is truly jaw dropping and one of my fav pics to look at, in disbelief.




















































As soon as this arrives I will take pics and post. I'll even have to donate pics of the internals to ampguts. 

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## normalicy

Ampman said:


> More I look at these two the only difference is the Zapco to the left has more output drivers than the prestige to the right an the power transformers is made different an the Zapco is longer other than that their basically the same, you can see that by the circuit layout.


Actually, I think the reason for the difference is due to the fact that it's a closer match for the Zapco Z50S2 like as seen here (or some variation of it):


----------



## radwilsons5803

smgreen20 said:


> I'll do it for him. It is truly jaw dropping and one of my fav pics to look at, in disbelief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. I just wasnt a big fan of PG till recently. I liked the M and MPS amps back then but after that i wasnt into them. Obviously the big ones were sweet but they were just too expensive for my blood back then. Ive come to the point that anything old school is pretty frickin cool in my book. Ofcourse there are a few exceptions, haha. Nice pics though


----------



## radwilsons5803

Ampman said:


> Should have said I'll take pic's of it so all can see what I'm referring to



Sounds good. Heres a pair of ads pq8's. I still have to learn how to put this stuff on photo bucket or something soon, haha.


----------



## Ampman

radwilsons5803 said:


> Sounds good. Heres a pair of ads pq8's. I still have to learn how to put this stuff on photo bucket or something soon, haha.


I'm still learning how the bucket stuff works too lol those are nice amps someone said they are super super clean I've yet to hear mine it's still broke hoping I'll get it fixed soon Im anxious to hear it great gear.


----------



## bigdwiz

Here is a MINT US Amps 50HCA I picked up about a year ago...

Note: any US Amps experts out there please enlighten us. This amp was made around 1991/92 (I believe?) and has been mistakenly called the US-50HC, which requires a 75A fuse (from the mid/late 90's). I don't believe this 50HCA is so powerful, only requiring a 30A fuse. 

I contacted US Amps and wasn't able to get much info.

I bench tested the 50HCA and USA-50 down to 2ohms mono and they were VERY close in power. Now, the 50HCA can handle (rated) 1/2ohm loads, so it will be interesting to see what it puts out really loaded down.




















*50HCA vs. USA-50 (late 90's):*











*The USA-50 had a plexi bottom, while the 50HCA's was metal:*











*Here is the only info I was able to get out of US Amps:*


----------



## Ampman

normalicy said:


> Actually, I think the reason for the difference is due to the fact that it's a closer match for the Zapco Z50S2 like as seen here (or some variation of it):


I agree, I knew there was another one that was more like it an too there's still one more that's a closer match than that one a guy had it on eBay but I can't for the life of me remember which model it is I'll keep searching to see if I can find the one I'm referring to but for sure this one is a close one thanks.


----------



## Ampman

smgreen20 said:


> I'll do it for him. It is truly jaw dropping and one of my fav pics to look at, in disbelief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as this arrives I will take pics and post. I'll even have to donate pics of the internals to ampguts.
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


Now that's a lot of goodies


----------



## Ampman

bigdwiz said:


> Here is a MINT US Amps 50HCA I picked up about a year ago...
> 
> Note: any US Amps experts out there please enlighten us. This amp was made around 1991/92 (I believe?) and has been mistakenly called the US-50HC, which requires a 75A fuse (from the mid/late 90's). I don't believe this 50HCA is so powerful, only requiring a 30A fuse.
> 
> I contacted US Amps and wasn't able to get much info.
> 
> I bench tested the 50HCA and USA-50 down to 2ohms mono and they were VERY close in power. Now, the 50HCA can handle (rated) 1/2ohm loads, so it will be interesting to see what it puts out really loaded down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *50HCA vs. USA-50 (late 90's):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The USA-50 had a plexi bottom, while the 50HCA's was metal:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is the only info I was able to get out of US Amps:*


Like those us amps


----------



## Ampman

PPI_GUY said:


> Ampman, I'll see your your PPI 2030M and raise you...a brand new one.


Love it


----------



## Ampman

PPI_GUY said:


> Ampman, I'll see your your PPI 2030M and raise you...a brand new one.


That thing is perrrrty ain't like my beat up stuff you guys have the goods I'm enjoying this keep um coming


----------



## bigdwiz

Guys, I didn't link to Tristan's images b/c he hosts them on his own website and I'm not sure how much bandwidth he's allocated. I was gonna at least ask him before posting the links, so if you are looking at this thread in the future and don't see the pics everyone was amazed at, you'll know why...


----------



## Ampman

Hey y'all how do ya make those green looking smilie faces with all the teeth haha can't figure that part out lol


----------



## sqnut

When you're replying to a post, click on go advanced. The Smileys will line up on the right and then you can click on the ones you want like this :laugh:


----------



## Ampman

sqnut said:


> When you're replying to a post, click on go advanced. The Smileys will line up on the right and then you can click on the ones you want like this :laugh:


Ok I'll try that


----------



## Ampman

sqnut said:


> When you're replying to a post, click on go advanced. The Smileys will line up on the right and then you can click on the ones you want like this :laugh:


Thanks man


----------



## Ampman

Experimenting


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> Experimenting


Guess it's shows I'm very easily amused haha like the one with the tongue sticking out that's too good


----------



## PPI Master

Ampman said:


> Guess it's shows I'm very easily amused haha like the one with the tongue sticking out that's too good


So let me try this smiley face deal :mean:

I will try photobucket and bring the thunder with some ART amps pics later today if I succeed. :blush:


----------



## Ampman

PPI Master said:


> So let me try this smiley face deal :mean:
> 
> I will try photobucket and bring the thunder with some ART amps pics later today if I succeed. :blush:


Sounds good, I like those amps.


----------



## PPI Master

Ampman said:


> Sounds good, I like those amps.


I think it was your written request which got me off the couch yesterday to pull all them gems outta the closet and take photo. As you might know, wink - wink , it takes lots of effort to dig through hundreds of boxes to find the specific audio gear. I haven't listed any of my subs or MBQ gems yet. I just can't find the time to organize em for the photo shoot. So anyways, wish me luck to figure out the photobucket thing to link photos. Newbie to the bone.


----------



## PPI Master

Ampman said:


> That thing is perrrrty ain't like my beat up stuff you guys have the goods I'm enjoying this keep um coming


Uuuuuhhhh & Aaaaahhhhhh, nice little baby brother & such a beautiful specimen.
So it seems the M series was 2030M while the next AM series you could buy the 2025AM ?


----------



## Ampman

PPI Master said:


> Uuuuuhhhh & Aaaaahhhhhh, nice little baby brother & such a beautiful specimen.
> So it seems the M series was 2030M while the next AM series you could buy the 2025AM ?


Had to go look in the O Hevichel to see which one I had in there an it's a PPI 225 thunk that one is the older one it's got a Bipolar power supply.


----------



## Ampman

If anyone looks at eBay much as myself, dose anyone remember it's been not long ago a guy was selling a PPI amp that the person he got it from looked like they put 2 whole tubes of liquid nail in it an it had 23 + button cell batteries to boot any one seen that one ?


----------



## bigdwiz

A few for you PPI lovers....


All stable to 1ohm stereo or 2ohm mono, putting out 4x 4ohm power:

*Pro Mos 2050* - 50x2 @4, 100x2 @2 or 200x2 @1
- 200x1 @4 or 400x1 @2

*Pro Mos 25* - 25x2 @4, 50x2 @2 or 100x2 @1
- 100x1 @4 or 200x1 @2

*Pro Mos 12* - 12x2 @4, 24x2 @2 or 48x2 @1
- 48x1 @4 or 96x1 @2

All are bridgeable, can someone confirm "tri-mode" operation? I'm almost certain the 12 & 25 can do it, just not sure about the 2050.



Top - Pro Mos 2050 (1990) - The first of the "Pro Mos" series?
Bottom - Pro Mos 12 & Pro Mos 25 (1991-1995'ish)


----------



## Ampman

Experimenting :


----------



## Ampman

bigdwiz said:


> A few for you PPI lovers....
> 
> 
> All stable to 1ohm stereo or 2ohm mono, putting out 4x 4ohm power:
> 
> *Pro Mos 2050* - 50x2 @4, 100x2 @2 or 200x2 @1
> - 200x1 @4 or 400x1 @2
> 
> *Pro Mos 25* - 25x2 @4, 50x2 @2 or 100x2 @1
> - 100x1 @4 or 200x1 @2
> 
> *Pro Mos 12* - 12x2 @4, 24x2 @2 or 48x2 @1
> - 48x1 @4 or 96x1 @2
> 
> All are bridgeable, can someone confirm "tri-mode" operation? I'm almost certain the 12 & 25 can do it, just not sure about the 2050.
> 
> 
> 
> Top - Pro Mos 2050 (1990) - The first of the "Pro Mos" series?
> Bottom - Pro Mos 12 & Pro Mos 25 (1991-1995'ish)


Those things really put it out there. In good shape as well


----------



## Ampman

Experiment # 5 hehe p


----------



## Ampman

One more time I'm done lol :


----------



## PPI Master

Ampman said:


> If anyone looks at eBay much as myself, dose anyone remember it's been not long ago a guy was selling a PPI amp that the person he got it from looked like they put 2 whole tubes of liquid nail in it an it had 23 + button cell batteries to boot any one seen that one ?


Uummm someone has to ask: Have you been drinking ? :laugh:
Even with only a single brain cell guiding my body actions, I don't think I would squirt Liquid Nails upon any PPI. Now I can see doing that BS to some Jensen or Pioneer or whatever else I am kicking around. I've taken a 12Gauge shotgun to one junk amp for fun, but jeez, listing on ebay for sale ? I don't know if the smiley faces show up, but I'm just bewildered since "no" I didn't see such thing on Fleabay.


----------



## Ampman

Anyone remember these ECLIPSE 
EUM-2410 this thing is hhhhhheavy 
this was back when they thought heavy was the thing lol


----------



## Ampman

PPI Master said:


> Uummm someone has to ask: Have you been drinking ? :laugh:
> Even with only a single brain cell guiding my body actions, I don't think I would squirt Liquid Nails upon any PPI. Now I can see doing that BS to some Jensen or Pioneer or whatever else I am kicking around. I've taken a 12Gauge shotgun to one junk amp for fun, but jeez, listing on ebay for sale ? I don't know if the smiley faces show up, but I'm just bewildered since "no" I didn't see such thing on Fleabay.


I bought it, used a heat gun an got all that junk out of it. It had a blow channel was I'm thinking the original problem the guy selling it took it apart 
while doing so cracked the board in a few places put all that back together changed the outputs in that channel an the bottom was all messed up to so I used a torch heated all that up straightened it out and put it together an been using it don't sound bad at all.


----------



## PPI Master

Ampman said:


> Anyone remember these ECLIPSE
> EUM-2410 this thing is hhhhhheavy
> this was back when they thought heavy was the thing lol


Yep, them super Old School amps were excessively heave because the manufacturing process team hadn't yet learned proper aluminum extrusion techniques. Have no fear since Chinese have got it covered now on the current crop.


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> I bought it, used a heat gun an got all that junk out of it. It had a blow channel was I'm thinking the original problem the guy selling it took it apart
> while doing so cracked the board in a few places put all that back together changed the outputs in that channel an the bottom was all messed up to so I used a torch heated all that up straightened it out and put it together an been using it don't sound bad at all.


All of that to say one mans junk is truly another mans treasure


----------



## Ampman

PPI Master said:


> Yep, them super Old School amps were excessively heave because the manufacturing process team hadn't yet learned proper aluminum extrusion techniques. Have no fear since Chinese have got it covered now on the current crop.


Sad but true.


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> All of that to say one mans junk is truly another mans treasure


This amp really sounds pertty decent 
for it's age im not real good with computers on how to find the spec's for stuff like this you wouldn't happen to know where they can be found do you ?


----------



## PPI Master

Lets see if I can attach a full size photo. Do you see it ->


----------



## PPI Master

Darn it. I'm working late at the office just to learn image posting 

Is it here ->


----------



## DAT

PPI Master said:


> Lets see if I can attach a full size photo. Do you see it -> http://http://s1109.photobucket.com/albums/h425/PPIMaster/Old%20School/?action=view&current=PPIBlackM.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> WOW, and just think I passed up a PPI 2350 in White for $50 few weeks back that stated it worked.
> 
> :)


----------



## PPI Master

Stupid red X.... I feel like an idiot.

Is it here yet ->


----------



## Ampman

PPI Master said:


> Darn it. I'm working late at the office just to learn image posting
> 
> Is it here ->


Nope


----------



## draft6969

on photobucket. put your mouse over the picture you want and a dropbox will appear. where it says img code click on it and it will say copied. then just paste it on here and it should work.


----------



## bigdwiz

*Rockford Fosgate Punch 30* (15x2) vs.* PPI Pro Mos 12* (12x2)...who R U gonna choose? I'll give you a hint, *not the black one*!


----------



## bigdwiz

For those needing help embedding images from Photobucket, I just made a 1 minute tutorial:

How To Embed Images in a Forum using Photobucket


----------



## Ampman

bigdwiz said:


>


Like that punch 30


----------



## oldno7brand

From 1997 the system in my Ford F-150 regular cab......
JL Audio 18w6 behind the bench seat If I rememeber 1-1.5 sealed...we had to cut the back wall suppport for an extra few inches but never went through the back of the cab.... 18" sub in a regular cab LOL....
Amps were Precision Power PC1400 (rated 800x1) sub got 600 @ 3ohm clean.
Also a PC 4100 driving two full (3) way boston Pro 6.43 sets up front biamped (4x200 @ 2ohm).
2 6's and crossovers in each of the doors, (2 4's and a tweet in each of the kicks) and ambient tweeters in the A-Pillars.... Source was an Alpine 7939 and ERAG-320 for Processing..... My rears were powered by an Alpine MRV-T300.

Very nice setup and it was just plain sick.... the gains were at like 1/3.
Still running the very same ERAG-320


----------



## PPI Master

Shout out to BigD - you are truly a wiz. That tutorial is awesome., slam-bam-thankyou mam easy.

Here's some subs laying around my home. the no-name is Elemental Design 10" which was in my daily until replaced by IDQ.


----------



## PPI Master

I had to repost this pic, since all my babies are smilin for the camera.


----------



## PPI Master

Here's PPI gear loaded in the hatch.


----------



## bigdwiz

PPI Master said:


> I had to repost this pic, since all my babies are smilin for the camera.


I wish my PPI Pro Mos amps were black...not hatin' the art or anything, but unless you have a white car and want to show off the amps, I'd prefer the black ones. Nice collection of PPI!! I personally prefer the pre-96 models, but they are all 


---


----------



## PPI Master

Here's my extra A1200.2s. My hot rod wagon has 4 of em so these are the extras. Not sure that they will ever see the light of day except for modelling the Pull wagon I made.


----------



## bigdwiz

How about a tri-mode passive x-over? Your choice:

*Sony XEP-150* - (NIB, removed for pic - put in zip loc for storage)
*PAC TM-100* - (1 NIB, 1 going to radwilsons5803)
*Phoenix Gold XVR-12* - (Brand New, no box)
*Phoenix Gold XVR-4* - (gently used, missing plexi cover and 1 plexi-support)


----------



## radwilsons5803

^^^^ you selling all of them big D??? And yes, still havent gotten to the imageshack hosting yet but heres another one. Rockford Power 800a2


----------



## bigdwiz

Not selling the tri-modes anytime soon...except for the one I'm sending you 

The rest are for the "display case" :shocked2:


----------



## Bluliner

Xtant P500 you-absolutely-need-an-RTA parametric EQ;











Fosgate Punch 360.6 (rated 30w X 6...my ass)











Minty 'lil a/d/s/ PS5.2










...its big brothers


























Dual 10ga power/ground inputs...don't see that stuff around much.


----------



## iroller

Nice 1200's are they the same size as the ax606.2 ? I'm asking because I'm looking to size up my trunk and don't have a 1200 yet.


----------



## PPI Master

iroller said:


> Nice 1200's are they the same size as the ax606.2 ? I'm asking because I'm looking to size up my trunk and don't have a 1200 yet.


Yes, A1200.2 is same size as the 606. Even the original A1200 is same size - you can see the front left amp in the pic is actually the original 1993 model of A1200. Their fuse is stacked vertically instead of the horizontal arrangement from 94 onward. When they upgraded the power supply in 96 to become .2 technology, they left the frame size the same. I have owned but never used the AX606.2 - six channels is a lot of current split amongst many speakers. I would do 2 ohm stereo on the front 4 channels which means 8 speakers then mono on the subs. Lots of versatility in a single amp. If you desire less power, PPI made the amp for Sansui which is half the footprint size of the 606 and was rated 6 x 35 if I remember correctly. I sold mine years ago, but it is a great alternative if your trunk can't fit this 24" long AX606.2 - cheers.


----------



## HondAudio

bigdwiz said:


> Although I was hatin' on Sony, I also picked up an XE-744 1-din EQ lately and it is purdy. My brother had an XE-8 mkii and I'm not sure what ever happened it it, but those jumpin' lights are just mesmerizing :rolleyes2: Oh yeah, I guess it also can help EQ your system...


Jumping lights = more deebeez at key frequenceez


----------



## Svendingo

bigdwiz said:


> How about a tri-mode passive x-over? Your choice:
> 
> *Sony XEP-150* - (NIB, removed for pic - put in zip loc for storage)
> *PAC TM-100* - (1 NIB, 1 going to radwilsons5803)
> *Phoenix Gold XVR-12* - (Brand New, no box)
> *Phoenix Gold XVR-4* - (gently used, missing plexi cover and 1 plexi-support)
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Another holder of the little white elephants.
> 
> I have two XVR2 that are BNIB (brand new in bag lol). I've kicked around a lightweight HCCA 225 based system for my Z using one or both with a 225 or two. It seems that is exactly what these crossovers were designed for with their 500w rating.
> 
> I have a couple of Alpine 3722's an Orion, and Blau tri-mode too. I like the little buggers.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Ampman

PPI Master said:


> I had to repost this pic, since all my babies are smilin for the camera.


Nice set of goodies


----------



## Ampman

PPI Master said:


> Here's PPI gear loaded in the hatch.


Wow perddy I like those art series those are some cool looking amps.


----------



## TrickyRicky

PPI Master said:


> Here's PPI gear loaded in the hatch.


Are you planning on bridging every amp? Or how many drivers you expect to use? Also how many alternators and batteries you have? That just seems like a lot of amplifiers in one install (dont get me wrong, I can see if you plan on having a 5 way system in the front) and a few subs?

And where the heck are the sub enclosure going to be, on top of all those amps?


----------



## PPI Master

TrickyRicky said:


> Are you planning on bridging every amp? Or how many drivers you expect to use? Also how many alternators and batteries you have? That just seems like a lot of amplifiers in one install (dont get me wrong, I can see if you plan on having a 5 way system in the front) and a few subs?
> 
> And where the heck are the sub enclosure going to be, on top of all those amps?


This pic was few years back even before I had decided which amps to use. Now the car is painted and I have decided to use the White Arts. A few pages back I listed up the current situation for my headlinner.... it has a black A1200.2 . Most common folk (those that don't frequent this site) always laugh at the white arts and consider them gaudy (however you spell that word). So I commissioned Wardlow (they supplied me a FrontEnd Bra for my street rod) to make me black leather covers for each amp. So now prying eyes can't see in the tinted windows very well and see only black covered lumps everywhere. I of course labelled each lump with words like "First Aid Kit" and "Water" and "Cheap Tools" , "Fix - A FLat" etc. It's my attempt to fool the thieves that nothing of value hides under the leather .  The long amps are even labelled as "Boat Oars".... kinda inside joke and BS if no pictures, but those will come later. I suppose I need to open a build thread to explain it all. Soon to come. Oh.... the subs are housed underneath where the original spare tire well was located. I welded in reinforcement plate and made it larger to house my IDMax subs.


----------



## bigdwiz

Svendingo said:


> Another holder of the little white elephants.
> 
> I have two XVR2 that are BNIB (brand new in bag lol). I've kicked around a lightweight HCCA 225 based system for my Z using one or both with a 225 or two. It seems that is exactly what these crossovers were designed for with their 500w rating.
> 
> I have a couple of Alpine 3722's an Orion, and Blau tri-mode too. I like the little buggers.
> .


I was gonna try an XVR-12 and a 225 HCCA for kicks. Good to know it is a good combination. What most people fail to realize by the pics is the 5-way passive XVR-12 is as heavy as a mid sized amp!


----------



## bigdwiz

After all of these years, my first Soundstream amp....luckily, this one appears to have been well taken care of...not bad for 20+ years!

*1990-1991 - Soundstream Class A 100 II*

Youtube video overview, bench test / output results coming in the next few days.... :snacks:


----------



## Ampman

bigdwiz said:


> After all of these years, my first Soundstream amp....luckily, this one appears to have been well taken care of...not bad for 20+ years!
> 
> *1990-1991 - Soundstream Class A 100 II*
> 
> Youtube video overview, bench test / output results coming in the next few days.... :snacks:


Got any info on an old school Soundstream SF-90, seen on another site they were some of the first ones they made but can't believe everything you see as that.


----------



## Ampman

Inside view of a old school Soundstream SF-90 will post pics of outside once I've had time to re-paint bottom cover was not in such good shape when received inside is unhurt very clean has a bipolar power supply. I like these old school Jewels


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> Inside view of a old school Soundstream SF-90 will post pics of outside once I've had time to re-paint bottom cover was not in such good shape when received inside is unhurt very clean has a bipolar power supply. I like these old school Jewels











Forgot to add pic haha


----------



## bigdwiz

It is def older than the D or class A series, but I'm sure there are SS collectors here that know much more about this than me. I'll check out my old directories if you don't get a response.


----------



## USDMBB

Svendingo said:


> Another holder of the little white elephants.
> 
> I have two XVR2 that are BNIB (brand new in bag lol). I've kicked around a lightweight HCCA 225 based system for my Z using one or both with a 225 or two. It seems that is exactly what these crossovers were designed for with their 500w rating.
> 
> I have a couple of Alpine 3722's an Orion, and Blau tri-mode too. I like the little buggers.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


I ran that set up about 18 years ago!! Sounded Great from what I remember lol!!! I also ran the bridging module From what I recall adding the bridging module tricked the amp into putting out more power. but then again my 225 HCCA'S have been retired for about Ten years., Still have 2 BDG400 200CRX 2 225 HCCA AND MY ADS325 IS MIDS. All the Orion stuff is from 1988!!


----------



## bigdwiz

USDMBB said:


> I ran that set up about 18 years ago!! Sounded Great from what I remember lol!!! I also ran the bridging module From what I recall adding the bridging module tricked the amp into putting out more power. but then again my 225 HCCA'S have been retired for about Ten years., Still have 2 BDG400 200CRX 2 225 HCCA AND MY ADS325 IS MIDS. All the Orion stuff is from 1988!!


The first Gen HCCA amps (Moon & Stars) required the bridging module (or a similar type device - people have found other ways such as using an early AudioControl 2XS to invert the channel). Nice gear you have there, pull it out when you get a chance and post up some pics!!


----------



## USDMBB

PPI ART Collector here is a pic for you. I no longer have any amps but I have this and the 96-98 dealer plates.


----------



## radwilsons5803

Ampman said:


> Forgot to add pic haha



Thats definately 80's, and im loving the power/ground connections, reminds me of my Astron Power Supply. Nice looking guts though


----------



## iroller

Thanks PPI MASTER


----------



## radwilsons5803

Hey Bluliner, im digging your amps, especially the 360.6, always wanted one of those.

And Big D, congrats on your first Soundstream amp. i picked up a first for me today as well...check it out


Ok, apparently im not understanding imageshack, 

I guess till i can add a bigger pic ill attach it for now


----------



## iroller

5803, I see we live close and started on DIY here the same time.


----------



## radwilsons5803

Hey iroller, appears so. You got a collection at all or just a old school fan like the rest of us? And i was in Burnsville just last weekend.

I almost feel bad posting without a new pic so heres a Kicker ZR360. Its missing a leg due to me dropping it once!


----------



## USDMBB

bigdwiz said:


> The first Gen HCCA amps (Moon & Stars) required the bridging module (or a similar type device - people have found other ways such as using an early AudioControl 2XS to invert the channel). Nice gear you have there, pull it out when you get a chance and post up some pics!!


 I will shoot some pics this weekend. oh and they are not that wonderful red anymore lol they are a shade of Pink!!


----------



## Ampman

bigdwiz said:


> It is def older than the D or class A series, but I'm sure there are SS collectors here that know much more about this than me. I'll check out my old directories if you don't get a response.


Thanks


----------



## Ampman

radwilsons5803 said:


> Thats definately 80's, and im loving the power/ground connections, reminds me of my Astron Power Supply. Nice looking guts though


I know what you mean, I like the way it connects as well and thanks for giving the time line very big help


----------



## Ampman

Old school THE HOTT SETUP Three way Active Crossover X-3 very clean signal.


----------



## Ampman

Old school Sony Mobile ES XDP-210 EQ Digital Pre-Amplifier.


----------



## PPI Master

iroller said:


> Thanks PPI MASTER


You are very welcome. I enjoy showing off PPI gear. My other faults (according to my wife) are MBQ and Alpine.


----------



## PPI Master

USDMBB said:


> PPI ART Collector here is a pic for you. I no longer have any amps but I have this and the 96-98 dealer plates.


Wow,,, that is bright & colorful !!! I'm loving it. Even the stitching around the edges are perfect.... must be stored in darkness all these years.
You ever own any Art shirts like this ->


----------



## PPI Master

Here's another wickedass cool t-shirt ->



















How about a Water Cooled Shirt direct from the inventors PPI themselves ? !!!!


----------



## iroller

got anything in 3XL ??


----------



## Darth SQ

iroller said:


> got anything in 3XL ??


Tell me about it.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI Master

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Tell me about it.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I have one coming in the mail size 2XL. Yeah, I bought that holey one off fleabay yesterday. I asked the guy if the numberous holes are from moths or welding slag buggers.


----------



## PPI Master

I'm blessed to have a nice collection of old school gear, but honestly during High School, I was just as empty pockets as everyone else. Heck just buying gas and efforts to impress the women were more strain on my meager funds than any part time job could support. Anyways, here is what I started with-> Pretty impressive with 100 watts front channels x2 and 50watts x 2 on the back channel.... but WAIT !. the manual specifies 50x2 on front and 25x2 on backside !!!! Blasphemy - I know it must be high quality cause I can't understand the Electrical Schematic included. !!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## bigdwiz

Those clear Pyramid Poly subs were the shniz back in the day. You could just use a black sharpie to color in the Pyramid logo on the dust cap and tell all of your friends they were M&M Poly's with the name worn off...not that I did this or anything, I'm just sayin'


----------



## PPI Master

I got lucky with owning the Phase III from Pyramid. It's made in Korea while Phase II was China build and Phase I is Taiwan built.


----------



## Ampman

bigdwiz said:


> Those clear Pyramid Poly subs were the shniz back in the day. You could just use a black sharpie to color in the Pyramid logo on the dust cap and tell all of your friends they were M&M Poly's with the name worn off...not that I did this or anything, I'm just sayin'


Something I can say about those clear pyramids you could put a 12 in very little air space an those things would put out good low bass I had some hooked up to one of those PB 800 pyramid 4 channel amps which I still have one an it sounded pertty decent I thought


----------



## bigdwiz

Yeah, back when the "full range" boxes were popular, I had a "Kicker Super II" clone by Pyramid, and I must say it was pretty amazing for the price. It had (2) 8" "Super Pro" Woofers, (2) Horn Tweeters and (2) Down firing 10" passive radiators. It killed the front stage, but back then it was cool to have everything coming from the back....right?


----------



## Ampman

PPI Master said:


> I'm blessed to have a nice collection of old school gear, but honestly during High School, I was just as empty pockets as everyone else. Heck just buying gas and efforts to impress the women were more strain on my meager funds than any part time job could support. Anyways, here is what I started with-> Pretty impressive with 100 watts front channels x2 and 50watts x 2 on the back channel.... but WAIT !. the manual specifies 50x2 on front and 25x2 on backside !!!! Blasphemy - I know it must be high quality cause I can't understand the Electrical Schematic included. !!!!!!:laugh:


This one uses transformers in the output instead of a BTL output you know this one is an oldie.


----------



## iroller

Nothing installed as of yet I just keep buying stuff have 6 old school amps and 4 HU. Need to get stuff put in this winter, snow it's a bad dream.


----------



## Ampman

PPI Master said:


> I'm blessed to have a nice collection of old school gear, but honestly during High School, I was just as empty pockets as everyone else. Heck just buying gas and efforts to impress the women were more strain on my meager funds than any part time job could support. Anyways, here is what I started with-> Pretty impressive with 100 watts front channels x2 and 50watts x 2 on the back channel.... but WAIT !. the manual specifies 50x2 on front and 25x2 on backside !!!! Blasphemy - I know it must be high quality cause I can't understand the Electrical Schematic included. !!!!!!:laugh:


Made a mistake rear outs use a coupling transformer an front outs are BTL.


----------



## Ampman

iroller said:


> Nothing installed as of yet I just keep buying stuff have 6 old school amps and 4 HU. Need to get stuff put in this winter, snow it's a bad dream.


Which old school amps have you got, if you don't mind that I ask.


----------



## Ampman

Ran across these two a few minutes ago. Old school THE HOTT SETUP 
HS 2-125 T 25.4


----------



## radwilsons5803

bigdwiz said:


> Yeah, back when the "full range" boxes were popular, I had a "Kicker Super II" clone by Pyramid, and I must say it was pretty amazing for the price. It had (2) 8" "Super Pro" Woofers, (2) Horn Tweeters and (2) Down firing 10" passive radiators. It killed the front stage, but back then it was cool to have everything coming from the back....right?



I so remember those. My buddy had a pair in his truck and i thought they were so frickin cool for some reason, haha. Im not sure if he had the pyramids but i know he was a cheap bastard so im assuming so . Awesome memory, thanks for digging it back up Big D


----------



## radwilsons5803

Ampman said:


> Ran across these two a few minutes ago. Old school THE HOTT SETUP
> HS 2-125 T 25.4



Nice. I liked the old hott set up back then and still do. Never owned any though


----------



## radwilsons5803

Ok, im giving it one more shot! I know i attached this a while back but i wanted a full size pic of it, hope it works!


----------



## normalicy

Wow, I forgot I had these. Had them in a trunk in my attic. They were the first pair of speakers I obtained on my own (traded a Coustic amp for them if I recall correctly). I knew nothing back then & threw them into a pair of small boxes (duh, they say freeairs right on the side). They sounded like crap so I just threw them into the trunk in the attic & forgot about them. Just opened the trunk today to use the boxes for another project & forgot they were mounted. They still work fine (surprised the foam isn't rotted).


----------



## Ampman

normalicy said:


> Wow, I forgot I had these. Had them in a trunk in my attic. They were the first pair of speakers I obtained on my own (traded a Coustic amp for them if I recall correctly). I knew nothing back then & threw them into a pair of small boxes (duh, they say freeairs right on the side). They sounded like crap so I just threw them into the trunk in the attic & forgot about them. Just opened the trunk today to use the boxes for another project & forgot they were mounted. They still work fine (surprised the foam isn't rotted).


Those are nice.


----------



## radwilsons5803

Sweet! Heres some better pics of the RF epx2


----------



## Ampman

radwilsons5803 said:


> Ok, im giving it one more shot! I know i attached this a while back but i wanted a full size pic of it, hope it works!


Wow what a set and dang perddy too .


----------



## Ampman

radwilsons5803 said:


> Sweet! Heres some better pics of the RF epx2


Dang man you got some nice stuff I've heard those things are one bad setup what effects dose this one have is it like 5.1 surround ?


----------



## iroller

Ampman, I have A Davinci which I need mounting feet for, AX606.2, Coustic 560, Octane LE, and 2 Hifonic's from I think say 1983 on them, and I keep on buying Alpine HU got three in the last month love green lights.


----------



## Ampman

iroller said:


> Ampman, I have A Davinci which I need mounting feet for, AX606.2, Coustic 560, Octane LE, and 2 Hifonic's from I think say 1983 on them, and I keep on buying Alpine HU got three in the last month love green lights.


Wow that's nice stuff. To be honest I've got a lot of my things from eBay found some unheard of good deals on there and snatched them up hasn't been long ago got a Pluto VII in near mint condition didn't give much for it either.


----------



## radwilsons5803

iroller said:


> Ampman, I have A Davinci which I need mounting feet for, AX606.2, Coustic 560, Octane LE, and 2 Hifonic's from I think say 1983 on them, and I keep on buying Alpine HU got three in the last month love green lights.



Wow, when i was in Burnsville last weekend the guy who bought my "ugly" enclosure had the same amps 


And ampman, thanks. Its a crossover/eq. It does quite a bit and ive been reading the manual for quite some time and im still learning what all it does, haha. I just know ive always wanted one and found one in excellent shape the other day


----------



## Ampman

Going through some stuff found this one. Guy gave it to me many moons ago still works good ALPINE 3516 old school mini amp


----------



## iroller

small world, I know that guy.


----------



## radwilsons5803

iroller said:


> small world, I know that guy.



Definately a small world. How are things coming along?? I was unaware of the Hifonics amps, we are gonna have to work out some trades or something 

Get some pics of your stuff on here when you can. I still wanna see the PG LE and the Critical Mass stuff someday as well


----------



## Ampman

Hey you all just checked eBay they've got a PPI 4200 AM and a 2075 AM both black starting price $10 on both look real nice didn't know if anyone be interested in um


----------



## Svendingo

You guys are inspiring me again. Here's a couple of amp pics from my corner of the garage. Not quite the display layout, but it shows how deeply sick I am 

1. Orion GX/SX and PPI M/AM










2. More GX/SX and PPI goodness, and a pair of NIB Boston RS10 (94db!)










3. Two little XTR275 hiding in a corner (and a GX link)










4. Big Reds and XTR900.2











What's Really There in Each Pic:

1. Orion GX/SX and PPI M/AM
Orion - (2) 2125SX, 250SX, (2) 222SX, (2) HCCA 225R, (2) 220GT, 420GT, (2) 220GX, (2) 240GX, (2) 280GX, and 2 Extreme 400 (Black and Red)
PPI - 4200M, S/E A2100, 2050M, 430IX(W), APA200, 200IX, (3) 100IX, (2) 2050AM, (2) 2025AM, 2075AM

2. More GX/SX and PPI goodness, and a pair of NIB Boston RS10 (94db!)
PPI-2400, MTX- MTA250 (ProMos), XTR 2250, (3) 2150SX, 275SX, (2) 250SX, (4) 240GX, (2) 280GX, HCCA 250, RS10's, fried RF a404

3. Two little XTR275 hiding in a corner (and a GX link)
(2) XTR275, 220GX, DAB, 400BDG, 30DBLP, shelf above shot has Sedona PAP 500IX and Sony XDP-U50

4. Big Reds and XTR900.2
(4) XM-7547, (3) XM7527, XTR 900.2


I have more, but I'm worried about being checked into Betty Ford's ...


----------



## radwilsons5803

^^^^ Looks like you could use some house cleaning, i do it for free ya know 

And ill take a 220gt or gx if your sellin

Either way, nice collection!


----------



## iroller

radwilsons5803 said:


> Definately a small world. How are things coming along?? I was unaware of the Hifonics amps, we are gonna have to work out some trades or something
> 
> Get some pics of your stuff on here when you can. I still wanna see the PG LE and the Critical Mass stuff someday as well


 We will talk


----------



## so cal eddie

2. More GX/SX and PPI goodness, and a pair of NIB Boston RS10 (94db!)











Boston rally 10s might be some of my favorites of all time! I've got four myself but in pre-loved condition.









Do you have any rc61 components by chance? I've been looking for years to come across a nice set of those.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

Do we have any Sony ES collectors? I'm trying to unearth the ULTRA RARE
SONY XVM-40, along with some of the ES seperates REALLY want to find
some of the ribbon tweeters. 

I see they are making a ribbon tweeter now, surely they aren't the same
as the older ones?


----------



## PPI Master

Ampman said:


> Hey you all just checked eBay they've got a PPI 4200 AM and a 2075 AM both black starting price $10 on both look real nice didn't know if anyone be interested in um


I got my nose in it...... but wait - is those rusty RCA connectors? I have never seen such nonesense. I will pass this time. I'll let someone else free to get a good deal.


----------



## --Kei--

Pioneer GM-X404 4 ch (stored, working)









Alpine 3552 4 ch (burnt out psu, got parts to fix)









Alpine MRP-F356 Flex 5ch (stored, working), Alpine MFV-F400 (dead psu, got parts to fix) 4 ch & Alpine 3672 Active dividing network (In use)









Alpine 3566 6ch, Alpine 3553 4ch & Alpine 3672 Active dividing network (my system as it stands)









Alpine 7915M (In use), Alpine 7903M (no cd's) & Alpine 7385R (dead preamp)









Alpine 6052GD 5.25" woofers (Stored, working)









Alpine 6062GD 6.5" woofers (In use)


----------



## Svendingo

so cal eddie said:


> 2. More GX/SX and PPI goodness, and a pair of NIB Boston RS10 (94db!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston rally 10s might be some of my favorites of all time! I've got four myself but in pre-loved condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any rc61 components by chance? I've been looking for years to come across a nice set of those.


I think they are at my dad's , it may take a couple of weeks before I check though. 


Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Ampman

PPI Master said:


> I got my nose in it...... but wait - is those rusty RCA connectors? I have never seen such nonesense. I will pass this time. I'll let someone else free to get a good deal.


The RCA'S would be a simple fix, all would need to be done is use a Dremel with one of those small wire brushes an clean it a little done It many times you would not even know they had a problem an to keep them looking good afterwards put some lithium grease put it on a piece of cloth an wipe it and then wipe the execs off they won't get like that anymore


----------



## TrickyRicky

PPI Master said:


> I got my nose in it...... but wait - is those rusty RCA connectors? I have never seen such nonesense. I will pass this time. I'll let someone else free to get a good deal.


If thats the outside (because even the screws that hold the plate are rusted) I can only imagine the inside. I bet the traces and components have rust. Woah I've never seen such....... is just too much rust.

Maybe he had them at the bottom of his fish tank or used them as steps outside his front porch.:laugh:


----------



## bigdwiz

TrickyRicky said:


> If thats the outside (because even the screws that hold the plate are rusted) I can only imagine the inside. I bet the traces and components have rust. Woah I've never seen such....... is just too much rust.
> 
> Maybe he had them at the bottom of his fish tank or used them as steps outside his front porch.:laugh:


Yep, this is one I'd request a guts shot and if the seller refused, then we'd know why. It's just too risky without seeing inside...


----------



## stills

got a free Sanyo PA6100 today.
w/ a sony xa-70 fader control.


----------



## PPI Master

stills said:


> got a free Sanyo PA6100 today.
> w/ a sony xa-70 fader control.


Nice, How do you get a FREE anything? I once got a free enchilada dinner after I purchased a soft taco dinner.


----------



## Kane

dont know how old they are but have been looking for some components, and found some polkaudio 6.5's. There the momo ones so i dont think there that old....im siked to see what they sound like though


----------



## radwilsons5803

--Kei-- said:


> Pioneer GM-X404 4 ch (stored, working)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpine 3552 4 ch (burnt out psu, got parts to fix)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpine MRP-F356 Flex 5ch (stored, working), Alpine MFV-F400 (dead psu, got parts to fix) 4 ch & Alpine 3672 Active dividing network (In use)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpine 3566 6ch, Alpine 3553 4ch & Alpine 3672 Active dividing network (my system as it stands)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpine 7915M (In use), Alpine 7903M (no cd's) & Alpine 7385R (dead preamp)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpine 6052GD 5.25" woofers (Stored, working)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpine 6062GD 6.5" woofers (In use)



Man, you either have a really nice camera or for some reason my eye sight is better when looking at your pics. Nice gear though


----------



## PPI_GUY

bigdwiz said:


> Yep, this is one I'd request a guts shot and if the seller refused, then we'd know why. It's just too risky without seeing inside...


Dereck, I emailed the guy and he doesn't have any of the speaker plugs for those amps. If they can hold onto the amps this long, why the heck can't people keep the plugs! Arrgghh!:cussing:


----------



## Ampman

TrickyRicky said:


> If thats the outside (because even the screws that hold the plate are rusted) I can only imagine the inside. I bet the traces and components have rust. Woah I've never seen such....... is just too much rust.
> 
> Maybe he had them at the bottom of his fish tank or used them as steps outside his front porch.:laugh:


Bought a not so nice looking on the outside Special edition A275 not the one I posted a few back but another one and insides were mint, but can see why in a way someone would want to see the insides I bought those two hott set ups from fleabay as PPI-MASTER calls it  lol an both of those had leaky caps messed up the trace just next to um so guess it wouldn't be a bad thing


----------



## --Kei--

radwilsons5803 said:


> Man, you either have a really nice camera or for some reason my eye sight is better when looking at your pics. Nice gear though


Photography is one of my other expensive hobbies.


----------



## bigdwiz

--Kei-- said:


> Photography is one of my other expensive hobbies.


Mine as well, we'll have to talk offline. I'm lazy though and usually either use my iPhone or Canon Powershot for my stereo pics instead of the Canon 7D.


----------



## bigdwiz

PPI_GUY said:


> Dereck, I emailed the guy and he doesn't have any of the speaker plugs for those amps. If they can hold onto the amps this long, why the heck can't people keep the plugs! Arrgghh!:cussing:


Mark, I'm sure it's the same reason why most people with RF DSM amps lose or toss the end caps! It should be a crime...:rifle:


----------



## naujokas

another new purchase - 6$ for 2


----------



## jaikai

My fave old school...


----------



## jaikai

Sorry for the duplicate post - still learning to post pics.


----------



## Notloudenuf

naujokas said:


> another new purchase - 6$ for 2


I was given something close to this. It was (2) 20w/ch amps and an included EQ with high level inputs. I never hooked it up because 1) I didn't know how and 2) I thought it was junk at the time


----------



## Ampman

This little Punch 40 amp sounds good just had a chance to hook it up, I use a set of old school Sony XR-7307 radio with a XE-744 EQ with the amp connected to a pair of home audio old school JBL LX-22 two way speakers I use them for all my bench tests the speakers are 8 ohm even at that load this thing is loud!!! clean sounding with only 3 millivolts of DC offset I'd say not bad for an amp that old


----------



## Old Skewl

PPI Master said:


> I got my nose in it...... but wait - is those rusty RCA connectors? I have never seen such nonesense. I will pass this time. I'll let someone else free to get a good deal.


I thought the same thing! Not sure if it is the lighting or if that is rust?!?!:surprised:


----------



## PPI Master

Old Skewl said:


> I thought the same thing! Not sure if it is the lighting or if that is rust?!?!:surprised:


Well OleSkewl, check out both amps he's selling are equally wasted on the rusty RCAs. I have 3 dozen M series from PPI and NONE of them look like that. It almost seems like them are silver steel RCAs you would find on Jensen or Sparkaholics or other cheapass units that spent years on a saltwater tour ship.


----------



## radwilsons5803

jaikai said:


> My fave old school...
> 
> View attachment 30190
> 
> 
> View attachment 30191



Nice amp. Ive only owned reference or rubicons(as well as a d'artagnan5.1) but i may have to look into these as well


----------



## Ampman

Nothing like a happy goat to brighten ones day.


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> Nothing like a happy goat to brighten ones day.


He should fit rite in he's old school an of course made in USA lol


----------



## bigdwiz

Anyone for some Old School Car Audio unboxing?


----------



## PPI Master

A beautiful day in Texas since the wildfires have become controlled, so I got out the old Z28. Here's what I looked at during my commute ->










The trunk is full of dual 15 inch orions.










What's hiding in the spare tire well? 5 amps are there to kick up the jams.










The black A600.2 is under the area where my second Optima usually resides.


----------



## Ampman

bigdwiz said:


> Anyone for some Old School Car Audio unboxing?


Just checked the YouTube nice amp and subs


----------



## Ampman

PPI Master said:


> A beautiful day in Texas since the wildfires have become controlled, so I got out the old Z28. Here's what I looked at during my commute ->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trunk is full of dual 15 inch orions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's hiding in the spare tire well? 5 amps are there to kick up the jams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black A600.2 is under the area where my second Optima usually resides.


Like that setup bet it has an awesome sound


----------



## bigdwiz

PPI Master said:


> A beautiful day in Texas since the wildfires have become controlled, so I got out the old Z28. Here's what I looked at during my commute ->


Wow, another TRUE dedicated OLD SCHOOL patron! Not only is he pimpin' a tape deck, but a shaft-style one at that! I may talk to you offline about posting some pics of your install on oldschoolstereo...


---


----------



## PPI_GUY

Alright you guys. I have to get in on this. The brown truck left me a couple of packages today. The contents are from 1994, used only once and might possibly be the ugliest 15" subwoofers ever produced. I present to you...the mighty Precision Audio Thump TH-1524...










Does anyone recognize the CD laying across the two subs? Definately 'old school' rap.










And NO, I didn't give very much for them!


----------



## PPI_GUY

Here are the only specs I have been able to find on these 'beauties'...

THUMP TH-1524 15" subwoofer
40 oz. magnet
Single 4 ohm 2" voice coil
350 Watts RMS

Fs: 18hz
Qts: 0.53
Vas: 439 Litres

Made in USA
Compton, CA

If anyone has any more info on these ugly things, let me know. I would love to find the complete t/s parameters just to know how massive a box these need. I'm betting 3.5 cubic ft. for a sealed enclosure.
Honestly, they are in very nice condition and I would say they would fall into the Savard Rap, RF Series 1 catagory of similiar subs made in 1994. Kinda doubting the 350 watts RMS thing though.


----------



## bigdwiz

PPI_GUY said:


> Here are the only specs I have been able to find on these 'beauties'...
> 
> THUMP TH-1524 15" subwoofer
> 40 oz. magnet
> Single 4 ohm 2" voice coil
> 350 Watts RMS
> 
> Fs: 18hz
> Qts: 0.53
> Vas: 439 Litres
> 
> Made in USA
> Compton, CA
> 
> If anyone has any more info on these ugly things, let me know. I would love to find the complete t/s parameters just to know how massive a box these need. I'm betting 3.5 cubic ft. for a sealed enclosure.
> Honestly, they are in very nice condition and I would say they would fall into the Savard Rap, RF Series 1 catagory of similiar subs made in 1994. Kinda doubting the 350 watts RMS thing though.


Ha! I just picked up a "Precision Audio" EQ by "Hot Shots". I'll post a pic soon. Dumb me thought it was "The Hott Setup" (got them confused), but the EQ is still cool and was cheap. It has 7 bands of spectrum equalization and reminds me of a Concord 7 band EQ a friend of mine had back in the day.

I think those subs you picked up were on eBay? If so, I was watching them also and tempted by their....well, I'm not sure why, but there's just something cool about them 

Hey, I know, they are cool b/c they are *"Straight Outta Compton"* :laugh:


---


----------



## radwilsons5803

^^^^^^^^ Loving the Precision Audio subs. I know they werent high end but either way those take me back! I saw a Hot Shots amp the other day and almost picked it up but for 30 bucks i had to resist myself. I did see a pink 10" enclosure of theirs and came real close to buying it for my girl, or even just to put a pic on here, i may still do it. I know i was mostly into the higher price stuff as i got older but this is the kind of stuff i started out with, and they werent too bad imo

Love the NWA plug D, too funny, haha. Def wanna see the hot shots eq. I know you want a PG M25 but Precision Audio made some amps just like em for alot less 

And did i seriously just see a goat??


----------



## normalicy

PPI_GUY said:


> Here are the only specs I have been able to find on these 'beauties'...
> 
> THUMP TH-1524 15" subwoofer
> 40 oz. magnet
> Single 4 ohm 2" voice coil
> 350 Watts RMS
> 
> Fs: 18hz
> Qts: 0.53
> Vas: 439 Litres
> 
> Made in USA
> Compton, CA
> 
> If anyone has any more info on these ugly things, let me know. I would love to find the complete t/s parameters just to know how massive a box these need. I'm betting 3.5 cubic ft. for a sealed enclosure.
> Honestly, they are in very nice condition and I would say they would fall into the Savard Rap, RF Series 1 catagory of similiar subs made in 1994. Kinda doubting the 350 watts RMS thing though.


I used to sell those around 1993-1994. Lets just say that we sold quite a bit of Pyramid stuff at our shop too & I tended to recommend the Pyramid stuff over the Thump. Box size is closer to about 4 cu. ft. if i recall. Larger for ported. Power handling I never verified, but suspect 150 watts would be more appropriate.


----------



## stills

nemesis
that cd busted many a thump i'm sure

i @ bid on some thumps on the ebays last week











.


----------



## bigdwiz

Ok Hot Shots fans, here's my contribution....Precision Audio "Hot Shots!" 7-band EQ model HSQ-271. Anyone have a manual?


----------



## Kane

PPI_GUY said:


> Alright you guys. I have to get in on this. The brown truck left me a couple of packages today. The contents are from 1994, used only once and might possibly be the ugliest 15" subwoofers ever produced. I present to you...the mighty Precision Audio Thump TH-1524...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone recognize the CD laying across the two subs? Definately 'old school' rap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And NO, I didn't give very much for them!


Back then i had a set of PRO Thump 12"s which were red, and they actually didnt sound bad. I believe they had thumps,pro thumps, and thump golds! 

I was just in a pawn shop yesterday and saw a thump amplifier which looked like the phoenix gold amps


----------



## PPI_GUY

stills, you got it right. Nemesis- Munchies For Your Bass.
Normalicy, thanks for the info. I knew they probably needed bigger boxes being that old. Not a good sign, recommending Pyramid over the Thumps!
I may try to throw them in an enclosure someday just to see what they sound like.
Kane, maybe I can work my way up to some Thump Golds! LOL!


----------



## PPI Master

PPI_GUY said:


> Alright you guys. I have to get in on this. The brown truck left me a couple of packages today. The contents are from 1994, used only once and might possibly be the ugliest 15" subwoofers ever produced. I present to you...the mighty Precision Audio Thump TH-1524...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone recognize the CD laying across the two subs? Definately 'old school' rap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And NO, I didn't give very much for them!


Damm those are F-ugleeeee ! My eyes hurt. I can send you a can of black Krylon to help the revivation.


----------



## radwilsons5803

Since we seem to be stuck on Precision Audio i thought id post up a pic of an ad from a magazine I have. It has your EQ in it as well Big D. Its got the Thump Golds, Hot Shots Plus, as well as the PG M series replica amp. The HSQ-271 was their most ecxpensive unit and retailed for $170. You prolly knew that already with all the mags you have, but i thought id ad it anyways, haha. 

And incase no one knew, Anaba was the company that made all Hot Shots, Thump, Precision Audio stuff. Its the same company that makes MA Audio, Clif Designs, and Visonik. Not sure if all of these are still in business but thought id mention it


----------



## bfrance

Alpine 7915M (In use), Alpine 7903M (no cd's) & Alpine 7385R (dead preamp)










7915M!!!! That was my first good quality head-unit. Had one back in late '92-early '93 in my 280zx (first car). Was transferred to my 300zx in '93, then got replaced by another old-school jem, and Eclipse ECD-414.

Good stuff man!!

-Ben


----------



## bigdwiz

radwilsons5803 said:


> Since we seem to be stuck on Precision Audio i thought id post up a pic of an ad from a magazine I have. It has your EQ in it as well Big D. Its got the Thump Golds, Hot Shots Plus, as well as the PG M series replica amp. The HSQ-271 was their most ecxpensive unit and retailed for $170. You prolly knew that already with all the mags you have, but i thought id ad it anyways, haha.
> 
> And incase no one knew, Anaba was the company that made all Hot Shots, Thump, Precision Audio stuff. Its the same company that makes MA Audio, Clif Designs, and Visonik. Not sure if all of these are still in business but thought id mention it


Thanks for the pic and info D, I'll see if I can find a contact to maybe get me a manual. I wasn't sure the year, but 1994 makes sense. Good to know I paid about 10% of the new price (and the unit is gently used).

I remember those PG M series knockoffs as well. Some guy was selling some mint ones recently on the Phoenix Phorum. I think the 25x4 version has 150x4 or something crazy like that on the amp...

---


----------



## bigdwiz

Another old school car audio unboxing...fits in with the discussions above:


----------



## iroller

Like the video's keep them coming


----------



## Kane

PPI Master said:


> Damm those are F-ugleeeee ! My eyes hurt. I can send you a can of black Krylon to help the revivation.


kind of remind me of the old hollywood subs


----------



## bigdwiz

Yeah, I thought the neon craze was in the 80's...maybe they were just a few years behind!


----------



## smgreen20

New to me Clarion DRX9675










And a NIB as used can be... 

Clarion A1200 amp from '93




























A last minute bidding frenzy cost me $150 shipped for this.

Also won a LANZAR Opti160 off of the bay too, for the wifes car. He'll be shipping it out on Monday. I'll get some pics posted as it arrives.


----------



## bigdwiz

Another vid of unboxing old school goodies...


----------



## TrickyRicky

Ah sweet a linear power, but its missing the remote wire (which might be short) and the speaker plug. Besides that, that would be a nice tweeter amp.


----------



## ChrisB

TrickyRicky said:


> Ah sweet a linear power, but its missing the remote wire (which might be short) and the speaker plug. Besides that, that would be a nice tweeter amp.


Did you see the DPS350 that sold for $75 on eBay on September 05?

Edit:

Here is a copy of the ad:









Now, how long before tis10300 (aka jimmy2345) re-lists it for a much higher dollar amount?


----------



## bigdwiz

TrickyRicky said:


> Ah sweet a linear power, but its missing the remote wire (which might be short) and the speaker plug. Besides that, that would be a nice tweeter amp.


Good eyes, friend! The remote wire is completely missing and also a few internal parts (caps). I'll prolly put this one aside for repair at a later date. The XTR 8 is minty though! I got these in a trade, so I'm more than happy.


----------



## dodgerblue

Here is an interesting amp . Found her near new in box .
Appologize for the poor iPhone pics .

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dodgerblue

Anyone have experience with these beauties ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subwoofery

ChrisB said:


> Did you see the DPS350 that sold for $75 on eBay on September 05?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Here is a copy of the ad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, how long before tis10300 (aka jimmy2345) re-lists it for a much higher dollar amount?


_tis10300_ is _jimmy2345_? Man he has a lot of things to sell  

Kelvin


----------



## nirschl

I was doing a bit of house cleaning today and laid these out. Time for a "garage sale!" 











I'll post up some others later.


----------



## Qken84

what do ya want for that license plate? lol


----------



## bigdwiz

nirschl said:


> I was doing a bit of house cleaning today and laid these out. Time for a "garage sale!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post up some others later.


Nice stash!


----------



## PPI Master

dodgerblue said:


> Anyone have experience with these beauties ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very sweet, any idea what year it's from? Can you list up a picture of the bottom side?


----------



## TrickyRicky

subwoofery said:


> _tis10300_ is _jimmy2345_? Man he has a lot of things to sell
> 
> Kelvin


Damn I missed that auction and I have email reminder when LP stuff comes up on ebay. Why didnt ebay email me about this one? Anyways that was a steal (BUT ONLY IF IT WORKS) dont get me wrong its cheap alright.

But I got my DPS350 at a pawnshop on christmas day for 50bucks. Couldnt ask santa claus for anything better.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Lotsa new life being breathed into this thread by some new contributors. Thanks guys!
How 'bout some more pics of old school installs and/or car stereo competitions from back in the day???


----------



## smgreen20

Just bought these.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

Boston Acoustic 705 5 1/4" comp set. NIB. Made from 88-93. Anyone have any more info on them? BA's sites wasn't all that helpful.


An OS install is under way in my wifes car. 

The newest thing would be her HU.

HU: Clarion DXZ615 (Blue) w/DPH910 and CDD655Z 6 disc changer
Fronts: Boston Acoustic 705, will make basic kick panels for them
Rears: Kicker Impulse I69, she wanted her rears and these were free from the local shop
Sub: For now, one of my PG XS104 10" subs
AMPS: F/R- LANZAR Opti160, SUB- LANZAR Opti150

When it's all in and done, I'll post some pics.


----------



## bigdwiz

smgreen20 said:


> Just bought these.
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> 
> Boston Acoustic 705 5 1/4" comp set. NIB. Made from 88-93. Anyone have any more info on them? BA's sites wasn't all that helpful.
> 
> .


NOOOOO!!! The guy listed those wrong, the 705's are NOT components, they are either dual cone or coaxials! The components during this time were the 751's. I watched those as well, but once I found out I turned away. Hope you didn't expect a component system


----------



## FLYONWALL9

Are those the BA's that had the basket with holes in it? I've been
trying to find some of those in 4" for a good many years if so. I cant
seem to find the model or info either. I've got an old CA&E mag that
has a write up about them I'll try and dig out.

NICE fine great price. Hope they are like new, for ya.


----------



## bigdwiz

The Boston 705's were "whizzer" dual-cone models....see the scan below from the 1988 Audio magazine Car Stereo Directory:


----------



## dudelegit

this thread is a gold mine!


----------



## datcrew

PPI_GUY said:


> Lotsa new life being breathed into this thread by some new contributors. Thanks guys!
> How 'bout some more pics of old school installs and/or car stereo competitions from back in the day???


I'm gagging to show pics of my old school set up....but can't find the wallet there in....I'm lookin'


----------



## radwilsons5803

bigdwiz said:


> Another vid of unboxing old school goodies...



Keep up the vids big D, im digging em.


----------



## bigdwiz

^^^ Since you trade me a lot of your cool stuff, most of these unboxings should look familiar to you! Those Boston Pro 8.4LF's are BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## PPI Master

PPI_GUY said:


> Lotsa new life being breathed into this thread by some new contributors. Thanks guys!
> How 'bout some more pics of old school installs and/or car stereo competitions from back in the day???



Here's my ProStreet build from Back - in - the - day.
I built her in High School and put very few miles on her during College.
Opened the vault this weekend to take the pics. Can you tell I'm not alarmed by the snake skin or the spiders?




























The JL Audio subs are in that box behind the rear seat. A single Optima battery resides in that area right of the Nitrous bottle.


----------



## smgreen20

bigdwiz said:


> NOOOOO!!! The guy listed those wrong, the 705's are NOT components, they are either dual cone or coaxials! The components during this time were the 751's. I watched those as well, but once I found out I turned away. Hope you didn't expect a component system


That is very disappointing.   Oh well, guess I'll use the mids and the factory tweeter in her instal then. I tried to find what I could about them. I don't have any CA&E issues before Nov '94 and according to BA's site, these were available from 88-93. Oh well. 


On another note.........


Here's a group shot of just my Clarion stuff. A few things not in the picture, a APA4320 amp (being repaired) and a DRX9475 head unit, buried. A Clarion DXZ615 HU, CDD655z 6 disc changer.


































































Also not pictured are the few Phoenix Gold items I have, two 10" sub and two component sets, a few LANZAR items, two 12" LP Pro series subs, 2 amps in the wifes car, the Opti150 and Opti160, and a NIB set of Boston Acoustic 705 comps, also in the wifes car.


----------



## Old Skewl

bigdwiz said:


> Anyone for some Old School Car Audio unboxing?


I'm jealous! I want those 8.4s! Day late and a dollar short as usual!


----------



## imjustjason

Old Skewl said:


> I'm jealous! I want those 8.4s! Day late and a dollar short as usual!


Damn!! Only a dollar short... must be nice. I'm usually a LOT more than a dollar short. :laugh:


----------



## Brian10962001

PPI Master said:


>


This is awesome! It takes me back my Camaro still has the bottle in the back right next to where the JL W3 used to reside. A good friend of mine had a 98 Mustang and we had a pair of 10in Credence subs in it with the bottle right about where yours is. We ended up hiding it behind the boxes later  This is one nice looking ride you have here!


----------



## Old Skewl

How true!


----------



## imjustjason

smgreen20 said:


> That is very disappointing.   Oh well, guess I'll use the mids and the factory tweeter in her instal then. I tried to find what I could about them. I don't have any CA&E issues before Nov '94 and according to BA's site, these were available from 88-93. Oh well..


These are the tweets that go with that series of Bostons.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

If you don't get those let me know, I might can hook you up. I have 6-7 pairs of them.


----------



## PPI Master

Brian10962001 said:


> This is awesome! It takes me back my Camaro still has the bottle in the back right next to where the JL W3 used to reside. A good friend of mine had a 98 Mustang and we had a pair of 10in Credence subs in it with the bottle right about where yours is. We ended up hiding it behind the boxes later  This is one nice looking ride you have here!


Thanks Brian, My kids say it's too loud & made my son cry when he was 5 yrs old.... I still rib him about it. Boo-hoo, a lil horsiepower made you fill your pants ! ha.... The bottle is full from refill 2007 but I've not used it since. Super difficult to push the button on the NOS (Yes, I can say "it's got Naus" since it's the first kit from Nitrous Oxide Systems back in 84) & shift the muncie same time. At least the Vertical Gate helps. Oh ! - look - there's that Scorps cassette I haven't been looking for all these years.


----------



## draft6969

smgreen20 said:


> That is very disappointing.   Oh well, guess I'll use the mids and the factory tweeter in her instal then. I tried to find what I could about them. I don't have any CA&E issues before Nov '94 and according to BA's site, these were available from 88-93. Oh well.
> 
> 
> On another note.........
> 
> 
> Here's a group shot of just my Clarion stuff. A few things not in the picture, a APA4320 amp (being repaired) and a DRX9475 head unit, buried. A Clarion DXZ615 HU, CDD655z 6 disc changer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also not pictured are the few Phoenix Gold items I have, two 10" sub and two component sets, a few LANZAR items, two 12" LP Pro series subs, 2 amps in the wifes car, the Opti150 and Opti160, and a NIB set of Boston Acoustic 705 comps, also in the wifes car.



Here is a link to a nice 4ch clarion for only $50.

CLARION AMPLIFIER | eBay


----------



## smgreen20

imjustjason said:


> These are the tweets that go with that series of Bostons.
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> 
> If you don't get those let me know, I might can hook you up. I have 6-7 pairs of them.


Wow those are ..... ugly?

Thanks. Doubt I'll be going after those. Did add them to the watch list though.


----------



## smgreen20

draft6969 said:


> Here is a link to a nice 4ch clarion for only $50.
> 
> CLARION AMPLIFIER | eBay


Thanks, but that's before my collectible time. I know I have the APX400.4M and the APA4320, but those are both in need of repair and got for pennies on the $10 bill.


----------



## bigdwiz

How about some Soundstream Goodness?

D100 II & Class A 100 II











and the Video Demo:


----------



## Bluliner

O/S high end Eclipse here. Check out those graphics!!!


----------



## Shinju

This is probably one of the best if not the best Car Audio finds ever.

All of this stuff is brand new never used and in top condition other then being dusty from sitting for almost years,.

Up for your viewing pleasure, Drool napkins not included are the following pieces.

9 KLW Broadway XA-50 amplifiers

1 Orion 225G4 

1 Orion 250G4

1 Orion 275G4

2 KLW KMOS 2200 amplifiers.

1 Orion Gain RC-1 knob

1 KLW XA-25 Crossover

1 KLW XA-27 Crossover

2 Zapco Symbilink SLB-T units with cables.

1 Orion 3100 SVC Crossover (Rare unit from the 1980's)

1 Pair of Aura Bass Shakers

And here are the photos! Enjoy!


----------



## irishboym4

Bluliner said:


> O/S high end Eclipse here. Check out those graphics!!!


That deck was so sweet when i had it! The faceplate got stuck and that what did it in. But damn the sound was so clean! I even had it hooked up to a 8 disc changer and my ipod. When it broke i put in a newer eclipse


----------



## PPI_GUY

Found these videos of old pics from AS&S magazine. I remember alot of those featured rides.

Old school auto sound & security pictures - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=6wGabvEevnM

Lots of great car audio history there. I remember the ads for the Kicker Solobarics..."All the bass, half the space!"


----------



## PPI Master

Shinju said:


> This is probably one of the best if not the best Car Audio finds ever.
> 
> All of this stuff is brand new never used and in top condition other then being dusty from sitting for almost years,.
> 
> Up for your viewing pleasure, Drool napkins not included are the following pieces.
> 
> 9 KLW Broadway XA-50 amplifiers
> 
> 1 Orion 225G4
> 
> 1 Orion 250G4
> 
> 1 Orion 275G4
> 
> 2 KLW KMOS 2200 amplifiers.
> 
> 1 Orion Gain RC-1 knob
> 
> 1 KLW XA-25 Crossover
> 
> 1 KLW XA-27 Crossover
> 
> 2 Zapco Symbilink SLB-T units with cables.
> 
> 1 Orion 3100 SVC Crossover (Rare unit from the 1980's)
> 
> 1 Pair of Aura Bass Shakers
> 
> And here are the photos! Enjoy!



Super Nice ! Just magnificent to see so much audio gear preserved all these years in the original packaging. Makes me tingly all under. Where to you rate the quality of the Carver? Is it similar to Orion or ? ? Or maybe it's just eye candy and you've never taken a listen to them.


----------



## PPI Master

Brian10962001 said:


> This is awesome! It takes me back my Camaro still has the bottle in the back right next to where the JL W3 used to reside. A good friend of mine had a 98 Mustang and we had a pair of 10in Credence subs in it with the bottle right about where yours is. We ended up hiding it behind the boxes later  This is one nice looking ride you have here!



That thing has two JL audio twelves run off the PPI2150M. Sound is not so great since it is only cassette and has that inherent "hiissss" - what did they call it? - wow and flutter !! That explains it exactly. The NOS kit was rated at 125 hp and didn't use any jets - which means non-tuneable. So I took my drill and hogged out the spray bar while adding a few holes. Everyone in my town refused to race me.... either they were scared how bad I would spank them , or they feared getting bombed with scattering engine rods & pistons !!! man, good ole days.


----------



## imjustjason

Shinju said:


>


Never seen one of those outside of the brochure.


----------



## ebrahim

Oh man I love those AURA Bass Shakers and it is to bad I do not have a pair of those.:bigcry:



PPI Master said:


> Super Nice ! Just magnificent to see so much audio gear preserved all these years in the original packaging. Makes me tingly all under. Where to you rate the quality of the Carver? Is it similar to Orion or ? ? Or maybe it's just eye candy and you've never taken a listen to them.


----------



## --Kei--

bfrance said:


> 7915M!!!! That was my first good quality head-unit. Had one back in late '92-early '93 in my 280zx (first car). Was transferred to my 300zx in '93, then got replaced by another old-school jem, and Eclipse ECD-414.
> 
> Good stuff man!!
> 
> -Ben


I use it all the time in my current system. (Trying to get the 7903 working properly to use aswell.) Here it is happily playing away in the car.


----------



## Shinju

PPI Master said:


> Super Nice ! Just magnificent to see so much audio gear preserved all these years in the original packaging. Makes me tingly all under. Where to you rate the quality of the Carver? Is it similar to Orion or ? ? Or maybe it's just eye candy and you've never taken a listen to them.


The Carver stuff was the bees knees of the late 80's early 90's sq audiophiles. These broadway amplifiers to this day still hold their own and are very small footprint and very underrated. They were one of the first 1ohm stable stereo amplifiers of the early 90's.


----------



## PPI Master

Shinju said:


> The Carver stuff was the bees knees of the late 80's early 90's sq audiophiles. These broadway amplifiers to this day still hold their own and are very small footprint and very underrated. They were one of the first 1ohm stable stereo amplifiers of the early 90's.


Do the instructions really say they are good to 1 ohm stereo? That's a very exclusive group during the year 1989. Even early 90's it was a limited number of manufacturers that suggested such low ohm. Earlier in this post we see the old MTX ads that proclaim "Why 2 Ohm?" So that implies them were good to 1 ohm stereo. Never seen their instruction manual so I was just wondering if them Carvers actually promote that 1ohm operation. Even Orions mandated the Bridging Module for low ohm operation. So I would like to see more info on the Carvers.


----------



## iroller

What a haul, the Carvers are great looking.


----------



## Shinju

PPI Master said:


> Do the instructions really say they are good to 1 ohm stereo? That's a very exclusive group during the year 1989. Even early 90's it was a limited number of manufacturers that suggested such low ohm. Earlier in this post we see the old MTX ads that proclaim "Why 2 Ohm?" So that implies them were good to 1 ohm stereo. Never seen their instruction manual so I was just wondering if them Carvers actually promote that 1ohm operation. Even Orions mandated the Bridging Module for low ohm operation. So I would like to see more info on the Carvers.



Per the manual, sorry for the bad photo my good camera is being charged.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Hey all of you guys.....I have a request. Can you please try to avoid quoting the whole post with all of the pictures when you do a quote reply? It is just hard to load a page when the same pictures have been posted at least twice.

Thanks dudes :blush:


----------



## PPI Master

Shinju said:


> Per the manual, sorry for the bad photo my good camera is being charged.
> 
> Thanks so much for the picture. It sure enough lists good til 1 ohm. Also I see it has the on-board fan with thermo controls !!! wow. Do you know what year these gems are made?


----------



## Shinju

The fan is something you have to add, There is a power post for it on the amplifier.

These came out in 1993.


----------



## kilostoys

found this today:









these little amps are so neat...


----------



## Kane

I used to have a Carvr crossover back in the day! Just spotted one on ebay the other day as well


----------



## TwinBassDaddy

Dodgerblue,
I used to had that exact amp back around 1992-93. Ran a pair of MTX Black Gold 10's on it. I'd guess it put out a bit more than rated, as I really enjoyed that amp. Wish I'd never got rid of it now that I'm seeing yours. Sold the car it was in, guy offered an extra $400 for the whole system too. Couldn't refuse at the time. If you ever wanna unload it, I'd be interested.


----------



## iroller

Shinju, Are you planning on selling some of the Broadway's ? could use some.


----------



## bigdwiz

iroller said:


> Shinju, Are you planning on selling some of the Broadway's ? could use some.


He has them listed in the classifieds section:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-carver-klw-broadway-xa-50-new-old-stock.html


----------



## PPI Master

bigdwiz said:


> He has them listed in the classifieds section:
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-carver-klw-broadway-xa-50-new-old-stock.html


Also, one is currently posted on eGay without box.


----------



## maKe|

Don't know is this considered oldskool yet, but my new HU that arrived today. eBay ftw.


----------



## trumpet

maKe| said:


> Don't know is this considered oldskool yet, but my new HU that arrived today. eBay ftw.


:mean: I'm so jealous. I've recently been trying to find one of those to buy that isn't damaged. Nice!!


----------



## Shinju

Yes I am selling some of the XA-50's My price per unit is pretty firm being that these are brand new, But if more then one is purchased from the same buyer then I will be more inclined to make deals.

Remember ALL of these are brand new, will probably never see this again to be honest. These lil buggers are rare enough used let alone to find them new and un molested.


----------



## envisionelec

Shinju said:


> Yes I am selling some of the XA-50's My price per unit is pretty firm being that these are brand new, But if more then one is purchased from the same buyer then I will be more inclined to make deals.
> 
> Remember ALL of these are brand new, will probably never see this again to be honest. These lil buggers are rare enough used let alone to find them new and un molested.


One of my favorite amps - and in white! I sold it a few years ago when times were tuff. I've got the $$$, but it's not like I need more amps.


----------



## subwoofery

envisionelec said:


> One of my favorite amps - and in white! I sold it a few years ago when times were tuff. I've got the $$$, but it's not like I need more amps.


What made you like that amp? Power supply? Implementation? Design? 

Thanks, 
Kelvin


----------



## darkhart

Does anyone have any pictures of or better yet one or two for sale of the Clarion APA4300HX four channel amps.....I think these bad boys are as rare and hard to find as the Blade amps....


----------



## subwoofery

darkhart said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of or better yet one or two for sale of the Clarion APA4300HX four channel amps.....I think these bad boys are as rare and hard to find as the Blade amps....


Might gonna get flamed for this but I used to own an APA4300HX bought new when I had the cash. Did not like it one bit to be honest. 
Connexion felt flimsy and did not felt as heavy as my other amp at the time: TU-4360. 
Sound wise, it was a really low distorsion amp (sounded clinical to my ears) but still prefered the TU-4360 for it's more dynamic sound. 
Not having dynamic output due to the power guard, it felt like I wasn't sending enough power to my speakers... I was younger though  so I felt the need to crank at times... 

Sold both amps that year to fund some Audisons... 

2 years ago, I bought an old TU-4360 v.1 (no Xover) and felt in love with it again since it was moded by Steve Mantz. 

Just my opinion on this one - my listening preference has since changed so my view if I could hear the Clarion could change too  

Kelvin 

PS: the Clarion benched around 100 watts while the US Amps had around 70 watts available...


----------



## darkhart

subwoofery said:


> Might gonna get flamed for this but I used to own an APA4300HX bought new when I had the cash. Did not like it one bit to be honest.
> Connexion felt flimsy and did not felt as heavy as my other amp at the time: TU-4360.
> Sound wise, it was a really low distorsion amp (sounded clinical to my ears) but still prefered the TU-4360 for it's more dynamic sound.
> Not having dynamic output due to the power guard, it felt like I wasn't sending enough power to my speakers... I was younger though  so I felt the need to crank at times...
> 
> Sold both amps that year to fund some Audisons...
> 
> 2 years ago, I bought an old TU-4360 v.1 (no Xover) and felt in love with it again since it was moded by Steve Mantz.
> 
> Just my opinion on this one - my listening preference has since changed so my view if I could hear the Clarion could change too
> 
> Kelvin
> 
> PS: the Clarion benched around 100 watts while the US Amps had around 70 watts available...


Lol well you won't have to worry bout me flaming you cause I'm a firm believer in to each his own and I to know what it's like to do dumb stuff cause I was young.....I just really wish I could find a couple of these bad boys....a few years ago I found a shop on ebay that was located over in England and they had several but no matter how much I offerred to pay, they were DEAD SET against shipping to the U.S.


----------



## subwoofery

darkhart said:


> Lol well you won't have to worry bout me flaming you cause I'm a firm believer in to each his own and I to know what it's like to do dumb stuff cause I was young.....I just really wish I could find a couple of these bad boys....a few years ago I found a shop on ebay that was located over in England and they had several but no matter how much I offerred to pay, they were DEAD SET against shipping to the U.S.


_*Candisa*_ (DIYer) probably bought them all... Should try to contact her... Who knows, might have 1 for sale... 

Kelvin


----------



## darkhart

subwoofery said:


> _*Candisa*_ (DIYer) probably bought them all... Should try to contact her... Who knows, might have 1 for sale...
> 
> Kelvin


Ok thanks.....


----------



## Shinju

envisionelec said:


> One of my favorite amps - and in white! I sold it a few years ago when times were tuff. I've got the $$$, but it's not like I need more amps.


We can always use a few more amplifiers!


I just bought a full Alpine RUX-C701 PXA-H701 unit with head phones, DVD 2 screens ect ect all new in the box minus the dvd player that was unstalled but never hooked up!


----------



## radwilsons5803

Those Carver's are excellent amps. I was reading one of my old AS&S mags the other day that had Don Wongs Honda Accord in it. He had 5 of these amps running all Clif Designs speakers. This was back when Clif was considered top of the line, not the same Clif we see today. Ive always wanted one and ofcourse, ur selling some! If there's any left in a week i may pick one up. 

Heres a pic of my 2 A/D/S pq8's.


----------



## smgreen20

darkhart said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of or better yet one or two for sale of the Clarion APA4300HX four channel amps.....I think these bad boys are as rare and hard to find as the Blade amps....


Looking for one myself.


----------



## EvilWagn

Shinju said:


> This is probably one of the best if not the best Car Audio finds ever.
> 
> All of this stuff is brand new never used and in top condition other then being dusty from sitting for almost years,.
> 
> Up for your viewing pleasure, Drool napkins not included are the following pieces.
> 
> 9 KLW Broadway XA-50 amplifiers


I think i need to go take a long cold shower...


----------



## Kellyo77

maKe| said:


> Don't know is this considered oldskool yet, but my new HU that arrived today. eBay ftw.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I had one of those when they first came out. Loved that thing.


----------



## kilostoys

last few days have yeilded:

fosgate goodies!

























whats in the white box?








alpine endcaps!! never ever seen these before.....









links and caps will hit the bay soon, the grey bd1000 and grey link stay home with daddy....


----------



## Notloudenuf

kilostoys said:


> alpine endcaps!! never ever seen these before.....


I have been scouring the internet looking for any information about if Alpine ever made end caps. I haven't found anything until now!
Those are great. They are not the same version as I have (MRV from '99-'01?) but I like it.


----------



## envisionelec

Notloudenuf said:


> I have been scouring the internet looking for any information about if Alpine ever made end caps. I haven't found anything until now!
> Those are great. They are not the same version as I have (MRV from '99-'01?) but I like it.


First V12 version. They had a lot of problems getting the anodizing color to match. I believe the caps are a little more blue than grey.


----------



## radwilsons5803

links and caps will hit the bay soon, the grey bd1000 and grey link stay home with daddy.... 


Hey kilostoys, i see you got my amp! Funny how small this world can be, ive ran into 2 people now in a few days on here that i sold to before knowing they were on here, haha.

Pic of 2 RF 15's and the original 12" Kicker L7. The RF's are bnib, obviously i took them out for pics


----------



## Notloudenuf

envisionelec said:


> First V12 version. They had a lot of problems getting the anodizing color to match. I believe the caps are a little more blue than grey.


My amps are like this. I guess the 2nd of the V12 series? Is anyone aware of end caps or spacers for these?


----------



## kilostoys

hey wilson! yup, got the amp. love it thank you! now i got a grey link too, as you can see there. tryin to sell a few of the goodies i just picked up there in them pics so i can pick myself up a bd1500!!! yeah, i'm kinda into the power trip, lol.

btw, i love those 15's!!

anyone have any opinions on soundstreams edge series? i got a line on a EGA1700D for stupid cheap, i think. opinions?


----------



## radwilsons5803

Awesome, glad you like it! Im almost wishing i didnt get rid of it but im always that way when i sell one of my amps, haha. Power trip indeed, i saw one go for pretty cheap the other day on one of these sites and i missed it by like 30 mins, oh well.

Those 15's are only the Z's but i got them for practically nothing, so i went for it. If you like those sube your gonna love this one RF 18" hx2, the 1000/2000 watt version


----------



## smgreen20

Part of the other half of the wifes system showed up today and something I'm excited to have, the LANZAR Opti160

Frakin thing is in mint cond aside from a few marks/scuffs on the case. 




























Now to find a manual on this thing, it has switches (freq like) for the xover.


----------



## leepersc

Notloudenuf said:


> My amps are like this. I guess the 2nd of the V12 series? Is anyone aware of end caps or spacers for these?


Hey man, don't know if it helps, I am only aware of the caps for the MRV type of V12 amps. Hard to come by, had 5 or 6 at one time.

(And of course the caps that kilostoys posted.)


----------



## kilostoys

an 18in hx2? jeez, what the weight on that thing? i could use just that 1 in my little escort wagon instead of my 2 12's.... (which are oldschool xtant A-series, btw).


----------



## The Baron Groog

darkhart said:


> Lol well you won't have to worry bout me flaming you cause I'm a firm believer in to each his own and I to know what it's like to do dumb stuff cause I was young.....I just really wish I could find a couple of these bad boys....a few years ago I found a shop on ebay that was located over in England and they had several but no matter how much I offerred to pay, they were DEAD SET against shipping to the U.S.


Find anything like that again I can purchase them for you and ship them to you-same for anyone in the US-did it for Ntifsh with some Celestion 15s.


----------



## HondAudio

Did anybody else ever think that "Lanzar" was just a _*ridiculous*_ brand name?


----------



## iroller

Shinju, Are those the cossovers in the first picture on top ? my eyes aren't what they use to be.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Did Clarion make an electronic DIN-size eq in the mid-90's? I'm looking for something to complement my 1996-vintage DRX-9255 head unit and want something with a spectrum display. Love those dancing lights


----------



## imjustjason

Yeah, 920EQ. It was a remote DIN face type.









That's psykosis' pic from his FS add.


Currently one on epay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CLARION-PRO...283?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aaeea20b3


----------



## radwilsons5803

Dang imjustjason, your quick! haha. But yeah, the 920eq had a hide away brain with with dual 8 spectrum control panel to mount upfront.

Hey iroller, those are definately the crossovers.

As for the Lanzar name, i always liked it.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Thanks! I just looked on Ebay as well and found that. Price seems fine too. I'll have to keep that in mind in case I can't get my Alpine 3348 to display properly. On Ebay there are also two DSP units that appear to connect to Clarion head units. One is said to be for DRX units. Would these work on my DRX-9255?

CLARION EQH5100 PLUG IN HIDE AWAY DSP EQ CROSSOVER FOR DRX UNITS | eBay

Clarion DPH7300 DSP EQ | eBay


----------



## iroller

RAD, Still got my number ? give me a call.


----------



## kilostoys

i love yard sales:









$2!


----------



## truckerfte

Lol, ill give ya $5 for it.....matches one I already have. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## DR OBLIVION

HondAudio said:


> Did anybody else ever think that "Lanzar" was just a _*ridiculous*_ brand name?


Never.


----------



## Bluliner

DR OBLIVION said:


> Never.


What about "Zed"?

I always think of this when I read/hear/see Zed Audio.


----------



## radwilsons5803

iroller said:


> RAD, Still got my number ? give me a call.


 You know im not sure if i do. I have your last email still though, either way ill email or call you.


Hey kilostoys, how much you get that for? Its nice


----------



## kilostoys

> Hey kilostoys, how much you get that for? Its nice


$2!!!


----------



## Shinju

Yes those are the matching klw Broadway xa-25 and xa-27 crossovers.

One is a 2/3 way and the other is a sub crossover with a set subsonic filter and adjustable frequency pot.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Bluliner said:


> What about "Zed"?
> 
> I always think of this when I read/hear/see Zed Audio.


Thanks for bringing back memories of good ass movies. I like the part where Butch asks "Are you okay?"
Marsellus "no man, am pretty ****ing far from okay."


----------



## smgreen20

SUX 2BU said:


> Thanks! I just looked on Ebay as well and found that. Price seems fine too. I'll have to keep that in mind in case I can't get my Alpine 3348 to display properly. On Ebay there are also two DSP units that appear to connect to Clarion head units. One is said to be for DRX units. Would these work on my DRX-9255?
> 
> CLARION EQH5100 PLUG IN HIDE AWAY DSP EQ CROSSOVER FOR DRX UNITS | eBay
> 
> Clarion DPH7300 DSP EQ | eBay



No, the 9255 is a loner in this respect. The only thing it can control is a CD changer. It can not control one of the EQH5100, DPH7100/7300, DPH9100/9300, DPH7500z, DPH910, DPH913, DPH940. Sorry. 

The 920EQ would be your best bet. Be warned, the last two 920's I saw on ebay sold for over $200 each. One was $202, the other $230. I got lucky with mine, $100 from a member here who got an even better deal on it to pass it along to me and still make a profit. 

If you have any more Q's about Clarion just PM me, I've been a Clarion freak sense '93. You can see my collection a few pages back.


----------



## Robb

I bought another Zapco Studio 100 today. Got it for a steal, Tested it and its nice and crisp, cosmetically 9/10.


----------



## normalicy

Robb said:


> I bought another Zapco Studio 100 today. Got it for a steal, Tested it and its nice and crisp, cosmetically 9/10.


That was my first competition worthy amp. Sadly, it was stolen within a few month of my getting it. Never owned another Zapco again (nothing against them, just couldn't afford them). Maybe someday I'll actually find a deal on one.


----------



## Robb

Zapco Studios must be in low supply.. when you do find one, it's cosmetically bad or way over priced ! But they are few and far between to find one !


----------



## audiogodz1

1992 JBL T-104's
1993 Pioneer 251f (I think)
1993 MTX Two prefab
1992 Lanzar red ring 12's
1994 RF Series 1 10"
1992 Lanzar 10" (in original packaging boxes on left)


----------



## Ampman

HIFONICS COLOSSUS VII  All I have time for now been busy with home repairs I took a few to check out some of the goodies I've missed out on you guys got some really nice stuff, until next time yall have a bless day


----------



## n_olympios

Not so much old school as other stuff in this thread but it is bound to be a classic - here's today's video of my Alpine CDA-7998R (I took it earlier today, right after installing Alpine's OEM stalk adapter):


----------



## normalicy

audiogodz1 said:


> 1992 JBL T-104's
> 1993 Pioneer 251f (I think)
> 1993 MTX Two prefab
> 1992 Lanzar red ring 12's
> 1994 RF Series 1 10"
> 1992 Lanzar 10" (in original packaging boxes on left)


Those Pioneer's were my very first subs. Excellent sound for the price ($99 each at the time). They were direct competition to the JL Audio 10w1 subs & did it well. Only shame is that they needed about 1.5 cu. ft. each to really get moving (this is when JL & Kicker were the only manufacturers making small box subs).


----------



## cutra

n_olympios said:


> Not so much old school as other stuff in this thread but it is bound to be a classic - here's today's video of my Alpine CDA-7998R (I took it earlier today, right after installing Alpine's OEM stalk adapter):


Wait a second!!! 
How the heck are you controlling the deck from your steering column???
I have the same deck (never installed it yet) but I never knew it had that option.
Please tell me how that's possible.


----------



## iroller

I also would like to know about that column control


----------



## SUX 2BU

smgreen20 said:


> No, the 9255 is a loner in this respect. The only thing it can control is a CD changer. It can not control one of the EQH5100, DPH7100/7300, DPH9100/9300, DPH7500z, DPH910, DPH913, DPH940. Sorry.
> 
> The 920EQ would be your best bet. Be warned, the last two 920's I saw on ebay sold for over $200 each. One was $202, the other $230. I got lucky with mine, $100 from a member here who got an even better deal on it to pass it along to me and still make a profit.
> 
> If you have any more Q's about Clarion just PM me, I've been a Clarion freak sense '93. You can see my collection a few pages back.


Thanks for the information. I'm a huge Alpine fan and have been since the late 80's so I know that brand well but not Clarion so much. I have a 9255 because I scored it at a liquidation store that was selling a closed-out car audio stores inventory. It was just sitting there on a shelf wtih a bunch of low-end head units. I had to double check that it was what it was!


----------



## allnpt0

SUX 2BU said:


> Thanks for the information. I'm a huge Alpine fan and have been since the late 80's so I know that brand well but not Clarion so much. I have a 9255 because I scored it at a liquidation store that was selling a closed-out car audio stores inventory. It was just sitting there on a shelf wtih a bunch of low-end head units. I had to double check that it was what it was!


I scored my 9255 at a pawn shop for 140. It came with the 12 disc changer and the fiber optic cable. Seems most people don't know how special the DRX9255 really is.

Pete


----------



## FLYONWALL9

audiogodz1 said:


> 1992 JBL T-104's


MAN, I do love those things... Its one of those things I 
wish I got back in the day. So many things so few funds...

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jimbno1

My Speaker Collection some Old School, some New School. 

All 









Clockwise from top right JBL 660GTi, 560GTi, 400GTi w Tweeters and PHD Modena


JBL Baskets


Tweeters clockwise from top right Scan D3004/6020, Infinity EMIT-R, Rainbow Cal-28, Vifa D26, Kicker ND-22, and bottom Planar Mid


Left Side top to bottom Apline F1 Scan 3-way 7, 4, Tweeter. Right Side Top to bottom Scan 18S/4531G02, 15W, D3004/6020 


HAT (New School) top to bottom L4, L3-SE, L1 Pro R2


Top 720-PRS Mids, Bottom Illusion Audio ND-6 


Clockwise from top left AE IB12, Peerless XLS-10, Peerless XLS-8, JBL 2118H


Clockwise from top left JL 10-IB4, HAT, Audax 10, JL ZR800, HAT L8


Hertz top Mille MLK2, Middle MLK165 Mids, Front ML-280S Tweeters


----------



## FLYONWALL9

iroller said:


> I also would like to know about that column control


Like any manufacture, if they see something that is both popular effective; they will use the idea and or technologies from other companies to manufacture their idea of any product.

In this case, I'm not 100% sure but about 80%. Sony first came out with "joystick" remotes which were wired to head units back as early as but perhaps sooner than 1990. That is with items on the market. Given the amount of time it takes to develop the technology it could be 3-4 years earlier. In this case Alpine developed a much easier to mount and use "stalk" based on Sony's RMX4 (i THINK is the model number). Mine is boxed up at the moment. Later Sony stayed the course and developed the same remote and ditched the wire, that model is RMX-5S. 

Alpine is far superior or greater in that they can take an idea to the next level. Example: Alpine F1 vs Sony's XES-Z50. Though the Alpine model is less expensive it achieved the same or similar outcome. In the case of the wired or IR remote joystick or stalk they made it look and work more like an already existing appendage. Like your cruise control, wipers, so forth... As with any condensed remote mostly they only control major functions. 

This may be TMI but I think it will help you understand where they come from and how they work.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

JIM,

WHEN I took a look at the table I could have sworn I heard a church choir singing
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH AHHHHHH....................... lol


----------



## jimbno1

Actually the Alpine F1s and HATs were missing from the first shot.


----------



## subwoofery

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Like any manufacture, if they see something that is both popular effective; they will use the idea and or technologies from other companies to manufacture their idea of any product.
> 
> In this case, I'm not 100% sure but about 80%. Sony first came out with "joystick" remotes which were wired to head units back as early as but perhaps sooner than 1990. That is with items on the market. Given the amount of time it takes to develop the technology it could be 3-4 years earlier. In this case Alpine developed a much easier to mount and use "stalk" based on Sony's RMX4 (i THINK is the model number). Mine is boxed up at the moment. Later Sony stayed the course and developed the same remote and ditched the wire, that model is RMX-5S.
> 
> Alpine is far superior or greater in that they can take an idea to the next level. Example: Alpine F1 vs Sony's XES-Z50. Though the Alpine model is less expensive it achieved the same or similar outcome. In the case of the wired or IR remote joystick or stalk they made it look and work more like an already existing appendage. Like your cruise control, wipers, so forth... As with any condensed remote mostly they only control major functions.
> 
> This may be TMI but I think it will help you understand where they come from and how they work.


Randy has a different opinion than yours regarding Alpine VS Sony: 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/243757-post20.html
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/244103-post28.html 

Kelvin


----------



## FLYONWALL9

SUBWOOFERY/KELVIN

Thanks for that I am going now to read. The link you sent however was to
only one single post. I'm not sure if you wanted to do that? If not this is the
entire post

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-member-build-logs/2492-inside-my-xm2000rs.html
MAN, you dug up bones to come up with that thread... lol

Ok, I did read it. I wasn't in any way trying to start a Sony vs Alpine debate. I've owned several brands within the early late 80s, mid to late 90s. I would very much like to try both the F1 and Pioneer just to see how they differ and if they are better. Better, that really is mostly based on opinion. My comments I based on time the remotes were released with the head unit. One can only speculate that Alpine got hands on the Sony product, saw its goods and bad's and improved it. Personally, I would much rather have a stalk that was as easy to use vs the Sony which is rather difficult to mount and use on the steering column. I think they mostly designed it to be used in an arm resting place like the center console. Now that I own an older car that doesn't have a center console, I'm trying to figure out how to mount the thing.

All that said, I would very much like to try the above mentioned along with a computer with million way knob. But until I win the lotto and or someone hire a disabled vet, I'll just have to keep liking my XES P1,X1,T1...


----------



## subwoofery

FLYONWALL9 said:


> SUBWOOFERY/KELVIN
> 
> Thanks for that I am going now to read. The link you sent however was to
> only one single post. I'm not sure if you wanted to do that? If not this is the
> entire post
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-member-build-logs/2492-inside-my-xm2000rs.html
> MAN, you dug up bones to come up with that thread... lol
> I actually stumbled on that thread this week while searching for something else...
> 
> Ok, I did read it. I wasn't in any way trying to start a Sony vs Alpine debate. I've owned several brands within the early late 80s, mid to late 90s. I would very much like to try both the F1 and Pioneer just to see how they differ and if they are better. Better, that really is mostly based on opinion. My comments I based on time the remotes were released with the head unit. One can only speculate that Alpine got hands on the Sony product, saw its goods and bad's and improved it. Personally, I would much rather have a stalk that was as easy to use vs the Sony which is rather difficult to mount and use on the steering column. I think they mostly designed it to be used in an arm resting place like the center console. Now that I own an older car that doesn't have a center console, I'm trying to figure out how to mount the thing.
> 
> All that said, I would very much like to try the above mentioned along with a computer with million way knob. But until I win the lotto and or someone hire a disabled vet, I'll just have to keep liking my XES P1,X1,T1...


Was just quoting what I read. Not questionning your opinion. Hope I didn't sound like an ass :blush: 

Kelvin


----------



## FLYONWALL9

No not at all. I didn't take it that way. 

Its all good man..... Its a message board very hard for me to get upset 
over anything here. We are all on this thing for the same reasons in all.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## kilostoys

found these at the local salvage yard:








yup, with plugs and all. the blau seems to work fine but the alpine is having issues. the cd player tries to kick in when the unit is powered up and the lights came on for a sec, but now i cant seem to get it to do anything. its my very first alpine unit so i really want to figure out, but i dunno where to start. any help?


----------



## stony22

here's a few of my oldschool stuff. Plus check out my pics of the buggy in my profile, that's all oldschool there


----------



## kilostoys

ok, so the alpine unit doesnt seem to be fixable, so i am taking it back to the yard, but i'm keeping the install cage and the plug (which is getting re-pinned for a fosgate unit i have). the blau is working out fine though. so i now have two blau HU's and the set of blau 15's, all quite by accident. what a weird world, lol.....


----------



## normalicy

A little something that I fortunately acquired recently. These match nicely with the 10.4LF's I have (other than being grey that is).


----------



## bigdwiz

^^^ Wow, those 12.5LF's are


----------



## radwilsons5803

^^^^^Those are definately nice subs. You wanting a 10.5 big D, i got a lead on one if you want it? And thanks for letting me know what subs those are Patriot and micksh. I would have never guessed Hollywood. They had some nice subs though, just never considered buying any


----------



## Micksh

Do old school banners count?


----------



## iroller

What old school EQ make the best looking light show detached or remote face prefered


----------



## Micksh

iroller said:


> What old school EQ make the best looking light show detached or remote face prefered


Clarion 920EQ is a good one...


----------



## Brian10962001

I promise I'll contribute to this thread soon! I have a collection of older Fosgate amps, a pair of Hollywood 1280D's my gf runs, and some other surprises  I've been lurking on it so long it's time to pony up and get some pics.


----------



## PPI Master

Brian10962001 said:


> I promise I'll contribute to this thread soon! I have a collection of older Fosgate amps, a pair of Hollywood 1280D's my gf runs, and some other surprises  I've been lurking on it so long it's time to pony up and get some pics.



Welcome on board.... I would love to see some Precision Power Old School. Haven't had any for past few pages. Maybe I need to get some up of my 1938 Show Coupe..... so yeah, guess this weekend I'll snap some pictures and post away also.


----------



## Old Skewl

Nice set of 12.5's. I have the same 12.5's to go with my 10.4's. Makes me want to go check my collection and make sure they are still there. LOL!

I need to get some pics taken soon and contribute to this thread soon. Been remodeling my kitchen for about 2 months and I am sick of it. I want to start my install soon(before the snow starts falling I hope!)


----------



## SUX 2BU

iroller said:


> What old school EQ make the best looking light show detached or remote face prefered


Clarion 920 as mentioned or the Alpine 3339, 3342 or GRE-320.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Very nice set of Boston 12.5s. They look minty fresh!


Here is an interesting comparison of an original Blues BL-10 and an old school Kicker C-10 that I recently picked up along with a Sedona 30x4 amp. I had once been told that in the early 90's there were 3 speaker manufacturers that made most of the automotive market speakers out there. Stillwater Designs (Kicker) was one, Rockford was another and I can't recall the third. EV perhaps? Anyway, notice the amazing similarities in construction between the Blues and Kicker subs. Basket, magnet size, gasket material, backplate shape, pole vent diameter and speaker terminals are either exactly the same or very very similar. They are very different in their cone and suspensions though. The Kicker uses a very light, and flexible, polypropylene cone and a light foam surround. The Blues uses a coated paper cone that is heavier and a stiffer foam suspension. When I model them both though on WinISD, they come out almost exactly the same in the same box. Tapping the cone on the Blues gives a deep, dull thud. The Kicker I can hardly hear except for the tap of my finger on the cone.


----------



## Kane

i always liked the blues subs.... a friend of mine ran 2 blues 10's and AVI components. It sounded amazing!


----------



## Biff85ta

My Bd500,Punch 2002, and kenwood 4 channel. 










My 12w3's after the refoam with the bd500 in the temp box till I build a new one and an amp rack.










Todays find an old school pair of soundstream 6.5's


----------



## PPI_GUY

Eminence might have been the other speaker manufacturer you were thinking of? They still make car audio stuff. Nothing spectacular and think Parts-Express sells it...

The Eminator® series is a sound solution for car audio enthusiasts everywhere | Eminence Speaker

Credence Speakers also made all of the Kicker stuff at one point and they still offer the Comp and Solo-Baric speakers under their own name...

"Credence Speakers Manufacturer of the finest loudspeaker drivers" 

Both Eminence and Credence are located in KY. Volcano subs were made approx. 50 minutes from my house.
Oh and yeah, Kicker made Blues stuff back in the day. My local Kicker dealer told me that when the Blues stuff first came out.


----------



## Kane

I have a never worn Rockford Fosgate t shirt from the Kansas City USAC world finals with Alma Gates, Tim Maynor, and Mark Fakudas signatures! lol Date under Almas name is 11-22-98


----------



## radwilsons5803

.^^^^^. I used to run into Alma all the time when i lived in AZ. Got to see and listen to all of her Bronco installs, amazing truck at the time. Even talked to her on the phone a few times, damn im cool


----------



## envisionelec

SUX 2BU said:


> I had once been told that in the early 90's there were 3 speaker manufacturers that made most of the automotive market speakers out there. Stillwater Designs (Kicker) was one, Rockford was another and I can't recall the third. EV perhaps?


Top manufacturers during this time were Eminence, Carbonneau (Rockford), Pyle (was Utah until 1980) and Credence.

Eminence made drivers for Lanzar, Pyramid Super Pro (massive things), Volcano, Cadence, Earthquake and lots of private labels I can't remember anymore. You could always tell the Eminence drivers by the magnet size: 38oz, 75oz, 95oz, 120oz and their use of Santoprene surrounds - they are the only licensed manufacturer of Santoprene in North America.

Carbonneau made for Rockford, EV, Altec Lansing

Pyle made Pyle (ha!). Can't remember the rest, but Pyle appears on my list of top US manufacturers of the era.

Credence made Kicker, Blues, JL Audio and more.


----------



## Micksh

envisionelec said:


> Top manufacturers during this time were Eminence, Carbonneau (Rockford), Pyle (was Utah until 1980) and Credence.
> 
> Eminence made drivers for Lanzar, Pyramid Super Pro (massive things), Volcano, Cadence, Earthquake and lots of private labels I can't remember anymore. You could always tell the Eminence drivers by the magnet size: 38oz, 75oz, 95oz, 120oz and their use of Santoprene surrounds - they are the only licensed manufacturer of Santoprene in North America.
> 
> Carbonneau made for Rockford, EV, Altec Lansing
> 
> Pyle made Pyle (ha!). Can't remember the rest, but Pyle appears on my list of top US manufacturers of the era.
> 
> Credence made Kicker, Blues, JL Audio and more.


So Eminence must have made my old Dr. Crankenstein woofers then! I remember them having the Santoprene surrounds...


----------



## envisionelec

Micksh said:


> So Eminence must have made my old Dr. Crankenstein woofers then! I remember them having the Santoprene surrounds...


Yes, they did.

I visited the Eminence site a few years ago. They have a big room full of the dustcaps emblazoned with the manufacturer's logos. I'll have to go back someday and get pictures. You'd be amazed at what/who they manufactured back then.


----------



## Darth SQ

envisionelec said:


> Yes, they did.
> 
> I visited the Eminence site a few years ago. They have a big room full of the dustcaps emblazoned with the manufacturer's logos. I'll have to go back someday and get pictures. You'd be amazed at what/who they manufactured back then.


I had a set of Eminence 10's for some custom made home speakers.
Damn they dug down real deep and worked impeccably for a decade.
Threw them away when I moved to Cali because I didn't know the foam surrounds could be replaced.

Stupid is as stupid does and I did real stupid that day.
God, I feel like I'm from Louisiana all of a sudden. :mean:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## envisionelec

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I had a set of Eminence 10's for some custom made home speakers.
> Damn they dug down real deep and worked impeccably for a decade.
> Threw them away when I moved to Cali because I didn't know the foam surrounds could be replaced.
> 
> Stupid is as stupid does and I did real stupid that day.
> God, I feel like I'm from Louisiana all of a sudden. :mean:
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


You can order a min qty of 100 for about $25 each for the 10's with your name on the dustcap. 

Speaking of stupid. It's 2:35AM and I'm still awake. Sheeesh.


----------



## Darth SQ

envisionelec said:


> You can order a min qty of 100 for about $25 each for the 10's with your name on the dustcap.
> 
> Speaking of stupid. It's 2:35AM and I'm still awake. Sheeesh.


Well, what are you going to do.
Live and learn.

BTW, I just wanted you to know that I commend you on considering making boards to help us all out here with our old OS amps.
Shows us all where your passions lie.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jhin68

hello all

seeing all these old school stuff brings back memory of the amount of money i spend in car audio in the pass. the fight with girlfriend about sending more in car audio than her.

i my self have a couple of old stuff from the 90s
im a ppi guy, but i also have some rockford fosgate punch amps
i have a ppi promos450, promos50, promos12.
four old rockford fosgate punch amps (two im still using in my car)
audiocontrol eq and processors
rane 31 band eq with auto sound 2000 power supply conversion
streetwires gold alternator and gold battery isolator (if i could find it in my storage)
streetwires 0ga power cables and connectors

rockford fosgate audiophile component speakers
mb quart component speakers (still using it today)

coustic rta33 (still working and using it)

what i sold
alpine cva1000
jl audio 12w6


a lot of the old stuff i see on this thread was hard to come by in the 90s in australia.
we used to pay alot of money for american car audio stuff here in the 90s (double the price even more than in the usa)
i remember paying AU$2500 for my ppi promos450, AU$1200 for ppi promos50 and AU$500 for ppi promos12

but i pay for it cos there is nothing better than a handmade american car amplifiers and subwoofers.
it is sad to see that most or even all car audio stuff is made in china or some asian country.
it lost the quality of build. it is not the same anymore.
i just bought a soundstream rubi5.800 to replace the rockford fosgate in my car. 
and to see a made in china sticker on a soundstream amp made me sad
it did not made me feel excited. i feel like selling the rubicon and just keep the rockford amps

can not display the internal of the amp anymore, like the old phoenix gold amps.


----------



## kilostoys

ok found more goodies: 

streetwise fuseblock and 4g cable, cost me $6!!

















this neat little 6in speaker and tweeter in a nice box, and mini crossover inside:

















my fosgate HU's:









and my blau HU's:


----------



## kilostoys

ok, here is where i need some help. picked up (ver cheaply mind you...) another grey RF power amp, but its bottom plate paper is gone. i can tell its a 4ch, and requires 4g power/ground, but beyond that i dont know what model it is (ie: 400.4 200.4, etc...). can anyone tell me from these pics what model i have? or perhaps steer me in the direction of finding out myself? thanks in advance..

here are a couple gut pics:


----------



## kilostoys

last little funky thing:

RF 800.2 or 1500bd shell, with only one endcap. anyone have the other cap, i have an extra of the one for trade.... lol


----------



## Micksh

Small Linear Power amp








Old Clarion 71EQ








Some old Eclipse, Rockford, and Clarion radios, a little dusty...


----------



## Micksh

Some 4 1/2" home theater type Hifonics tweeters (made in Germany) I have 8 of them still in boxes...


----------



## Micksh

A couple items installed in my car (pics aren't the best because of it)

Hollywood amp









Blade Technologies crossover (wish I hadn't sold the amps way back when)


----------



## PPI_GUY

jhin68 said:


> hello all
> 
> seeing all these old school stuff brings back memory of the amount of money i spend in car audio in the pass. the fight with girlfriend about sending more in car audio than her.
> 
> i my self have a couple of old stuff from the 90s
> im a ppi guy, but i also have some rockford fosgate punch amps
> i have a ppi promos450, promos50, promos12.
> four old rockford fosgate punch amps (two im still using in my car)
> audiocontrol eq and processors
> rane 31 band eq with auto sound 2000 power supply conversion
> streetwires gold alternator and gold battery isolator (if i could find it in my storage)
> streetwires 0ga power cables and connectors
> 
> rockford fosgate audiophile component speakers
> mb quart component speakers (still using it today)
> 
> coustic rta33 (still working and using it)
> 
> what i sold
> alpine cva1000
> jl audio 12w6
> 
> 
> a lot of the old stuff i see on this thread was hard to come by in the 90s in australia.
> we used to pay alot of money for american car audio stuff here in the 90s (double the price even more than in the usa)
> i remember paying AU$2500 for my ppi promos450, AU$1200 for ppi promos50 and AU$500 for ppi promos12
> 
> but i pay for it cos there is nothing better than a handmade american car amplifiers and subwoofers.
> it is sad to see that most or even all car audio stuff is made in china or some asian country.
> it lost the quality of build. it is not the same anymore.
> i just bought a soundstream rubi5.800 to replace the rockford fosgate in my car.
> and to see a made in china sticker on a soundstream amp made me sad
> it did not made me feel excited. i feel like selling the rubicon and just keep the rockford amps
> 
> can not display the internal of the amp anymore, like the old phoenix gold amps.


Welcome aboard! 
Some of the stuff posted in this thread is considered very rare in the US. I can only imagine how rare some of the same stuff would be in Australia.
You mentioned owning a Pro Mos 450...is it black or white???


----------



## finbar

A recent Craigslist find. There was no way I could have afforded this back in the day. Now I just have to figure out how to shoehorn it into my ride.


----------



## Shinju

Didnt you find that almost a year ago on Vancover CL?


----------



## Micksh

Shinju, LOVE your avatar...sold all my M-Series amps from Blade Technologies for pennies on the dollar and have kicked myself for it ever since...my favorite brand of amps all-time..


----------



## kilostoys

can any help me discover what fosgate poer amp i have? will it say somewhere on the board? i am not finding anything please help..... i feel so lost, lol.


----------



## finbar

Shinju said:


> Didnt you find that almost a year ago on Vancover CL?


Yep,about 5 months ago in Van, BC. Finally got round to recapping it.

Nice Carver score you got there


----------



## 9mmmac

kilostoys said:


> can any help me discover what fosgate poer amp i have? will it say somewhere on the board? i am not finding anything please help..... i feel so lost, lol.


Well, post to the right forum and you'll get more help- it's buried here. 

#1: Title: HELP! What model Fosgate amp is this? (Use the light blue question mark icon for your tilte)

#2: Tell us what you know about it: First, second, third owner or whatever. How long have you had it? Where did you get it? Back story is always interesting, and might get somebody else to chip in some missing information. 

#3: LOTS OF PICS! Post large, clear shots of the case- top and sides. People need to see the battery connections and speaker connections, as well as crossover and gain controls. Don't be afraid to open it up and take pics of the circuit board inside. You might answer your own question then! 

There's lots of Fosgate Fans here, and they can give you a positive ID, but you have to help us out here.


----------



## Micksh

finbar said:


> A recent Craigslist find. There was no way I could have afforded this back in the day. Now I just have to figure out how to shoehorn it into my ride.


Beautiful old school amp! Always loved the old MS series stuff but never had the opportunity to own one..


----------



## jhin68

PPI_GUY said:


> Welcome aboard!
> Some of the stuff posted in this thread is considered very rare in the US. I can only imagine how rare some of the same stuff would be in Australia.
> You mentioned owning a Pro Mos 450...is it black or white???


all my promos amps are white. at the time i did not see any black ppi in australia. i think it was a special order only for the black. but i also have a ppi 2050m in black. i bought it in ebay.au a a couple of years ago


----------



## jhin68

finbar said:


> A recent Craigslist find. There was no way I could have afforded this back in the day. Now I just have to figure out how to shoehorn it into my ride.


i want one of this pg amp, but its hard to find one here in australia.


----------



## sq_guru

8675309 said:


> My 5331 and 2 - 5302's. I will post photos of my 414 when I get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved my 5331 - had it in four different cars/systems!


----------



## Spreadman

iroller said:


> What old school EQ make the best looking light show detached or remote face prefered


JVC KSES100


----------



## Shinju

Micksh said:


> Shinju, LOVE your avatar...sold all my M-Series amps from Blade Technologies for pennies on the dollar and have kicked myself for it ever since...my favorite brand of amps all-time..


Yeah they are pretty rare, the one in my Avatar was free at a garage sale it was pretty beat up but worked like a tank.


----------



## smgreen20

kilostoys said:


> ok, here is where i need some help. picked up (ver cheaply mind you...) another grey RF power amp, but its bottom plate paper is gone. i can tell its a 4ch, and requires 4g power/ground, but beyond that i dont know what model it is (ie: 400.4 200.4, etc...). can anyone tell me from these pics what model i have? or perhaps steer me in the direction of finding out myself? thanks in advance..
> 
> here are a couple gut pics:


Looks a lot like the 400.4
AmpGuts.com

I see a few differences, but that could be due to a revision.


----------



## smgreen20

Micksh said:


> Small Linear Power amp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Clarion 71EQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some old Eclipse, Rockford, and Clarion radios, a little dusty...



Liking those Clarion pieces. 

A friend of mine has a gently used (used only by me for 3 months) ECD-415. I'm first on his list IF he ever decides to sell it.


----------



## kilostoys

> Looks a lot like the 400.4
> AmpGuts.com
> 
> I see a few differences, but that could be due to a revision.


that one is a punch, whereas mine is a power amp. i believe mine is a 550x....


----------



## bigdwiz

Another Old School Car Audio unboxing for those who prefer video to pictures...


----------



## bigdwiz

And another...


----------



## Old Skewl

Nice find on those Boston Tweeters. I let a set of 6.2's go in my 300ZX TT. Dumb Dumb! Man I wish I had them back.


----------



## brett.b10

hi sq guru are they rce 320 in your picture above ?


----------



## radwilsons5803

Hey Dereck, you need a shrink! Your worse then i am haha. Nice vids, im digging the unboxing theme you got going, very cool


----------



## novanutcase

Funny vid!!

John


----------



## cutra

Man if I had video's for all the car audio I have bought over the years they would have mad you laugh and cry the way some people wrap and ship stuff.. 
Good thing I didn't cause if the wife saw all the stuff I bought she would have killed me..!!! LOL...


----------



## FLYONWALL9

The last missing piece to my puzzle has been found. I did have to pay a good penny for them but when this is the only set I have found in 2-3 years, its worth it. Now I wont have to run my OS Quart 8,3,tweet. GRININ LIKE A ******* EATING BRIARS!!!!


























MY OTHER GEMS....


----------



## bigdwiz

cutra said:


> Man if I had video's for all the car audio I have bought over the years they would have mad you laugh and cry the way some people wrap and ship stuff..
> Good thing I didn't cause if the wife saw all the stuff I bought she would have killed me..!!! LOL...


Man, you just made a GREAT point....she has evidence now! 

Yeah, about packing...the worst I got was a RF Punch 100ix inside a large USPS priority mail flat-rate box with NO PACKING MATERIAL whatsoever!! And I got it from a seller on a popular forum (here), who had impeccable feedback. Luckily the amp still worked and there was no apparent damage, but I contacted the seller "WTF" and got no response  He could've at least made up a story that his wife packed the amp or something...


----------



## bigdwiz

radwilsons5803 said:


> Hey Dereck, you need a shrink! Your worse then i am haha. Nice vids, im digging the unboxing theme you got going, very cool


Thanks, Darin. I'm not making these vids to "show off" what I've bought necessarily or brag about what I have. I make them b/c I think it's fun to see someone open an unknown package of old school goodies. Not everyone's cup of tea, I understand. 

If my wife ever watches my YT channel, I'll probably be committed...:rolleyes2:


----------



## RFVega

PPI_GUY said:


> Nemesis- Munchies For Your Bass.


Good Song (also showing Cerwin Vega! subs) 

Nemesis-Munchies For Your Bass (Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## bigdwiz

^^^ Nice speaks Fly. These going in the Porsche?


----------



## smgreen20

FLYONWALL9 said:


> The last missing piece to my puzzle has been found. I did have to pay a good penny for them but when this is the only set I have found in 2-3 years, its worth it. Now I wont have to run my OS Quart 8,3,tweet. GRININ LIKE A ******* EATING BRIARS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY OTHER GEMS....


Were you the winner of this?

Old School Car Audio lot: JL Audio 8W0, OZ Audio 4" set, Clarion Pro EQ and more | eBay

If not, to bad. You could get your money back plus some just by selling the Clarion 920EQ alone. On top of that there's a sub to sell. 

Always wanted to hear a set of OZ Audio speakers.


----------



## imjustjason

smgreen20 said:


> Were you the winner of this?
> 
> Old School Car Audio lot: JL Audio 8W0, OZ Audio 4" set, Clarion Pro EQ and more | eBay.


Those are a different midrange that the ones in FLY's picture.


----------



## smgreen20

When I looked at both pictures, I could see that they have different stickers over the motor structure.


----------



## jtaudioacc

this is a customer of the guy I share space with. he told me to come look at this....





































4 Orion 280GX, 1 Orion 240SX?, I don't remember what the exact model was, and I couldn't see it. 2 Audiocontrol EQT's and a sony crossover. he just bought the car and all that was in it and working. the head unit had been upgraded to some newer Eclipse, but most everything else was original from I'm guessing the mid-late 80's


----------



## Mr. Randy

jtaudioacc said:


> this is a customer of the guy I share space with. he told me to come look at this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Orion 280GX, 1 Orion 240SX?, I don't remember what the exact model was, and I couldn't see it. 2 Audiocontrol EQT's and a sony crossover. he just bought the car and all that was in it and working. the head unit had been upgraded to some newer Eclipse, but most everything else was original from I'm guessing the mid-late 80's





DID you get a chance to listen to it?


----------



## FLYONWALL9

bigdwiz said:


> ^^^ Nice speaks Fly. These going in the Porsche?


Yes sir, all goin in the P-car... AND I CANT WAIT!!!! I mostly really want to see how they sound with those Blade amps.



smgreen20 said:


> Were you the winner of this?
> If not, to bad. You could get your money back plus some just by selling the Clarion 920EQ alone. On top of that there's a sub to sell.
> 
> Always wanted to hear a set of OZ Audio speakers.


No, I wish I had. I could have used the other gear in my Montero. I had to pay
200 for the set I have.


----------



## jtaudioacc

Mr. Randy said:


> DID you get a chance to listen to it?


not really, i stuck my head in there to see what head unit he had. i was expecting to see a kenwood 999 or something. lol.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

smgreen20 said:


> Were you the winner of this?
> 
> Old School Car Audio lot: JL Audio 8W0, OZ Audio 4" set, Clarion Pro EQ and more | eBay
> 
> If not, to bad. You could get your money back plus some just by selling the Clarion 920EQ alone. On top of that there's a sub to sell.
> 
> Always wanted to hear a set of OZ Audio speakers.


SMGREEN,

They 4's look the same to me as well. If those were in as good a
shape is the ones I got then someone got one HELL of a deal!
I was told the ones I have only have 40-50hrs on them. I put a
multi meter on them and they were exactly the same 3.8ohms.
The cones are still VERY tight. Anyway, I think your on the money
they are the same. The photo of the basket are of the 8.


----------



## imjustjason

Yours have a rounded frame around the cone... 












... the eBay ones are a perfectly square frame around the cone.


Old School Car Audio lot: JL Audio 8W0, OZ Audio 4" set, Clarion Pro EQ and more | eBay


----------



## FLYONWALL9

You are correct sir, I stand corrected. What do you know about the ones
listed on Ebay? I've never seen them before. All the 4's I've come across
look like mine. Are the tweeters that came with this set the same or diff
as well?

Would the ebay ones be of earlier or later vintage? How about perhaps a
model number. I have a PDF or all the oz speakers of the time before the
Matrix line came out. That list is pretty much all the T/S parameters. A
cool thing to have for any OZ owner.

Thanks for your help.
Scott


----------



## FLYONWALL9

I need some help here. What are these two parts worth? The Planet Audio PEQ 10piece is in pretty darn good shape with only minor blimishes on the top and ZERO on the face. It would make a great piece for anyone just wanting a very simple system. I ran it with a Sony 505 1/2din crossiver. I do not have a box or the little L brackets to mount it with. 
Price for that?

*NEED SOME HELP ON THIS ONE GUYS*




























The Phoenix TBAT line driver is in MINT condition and looks it. Again, no blimiihes except for the bottom and even those are few and far between. It doesn't even appear to have ever been screwed down. I never got around to using it with the 3 ZX-450's I ran at the time. I just wish I had the other half!
Price for that?


----------



## Savard Audio

My name is William Savard Jr., and am currently in the beginning stages/considering the possibility of bringing back the line of Savard High Performance loudspeakers. I intend on doing this utilizing new technologies and the high standards of my dad (Bill Savard) and the savard team. I am CONDISERING this project because of the love of the challenge and the satisfaction of bringing back a new generation of loudspeaker line that won more USAC awards during its rein than all other manufactures. I have been working in conjunction with Bill Savard and past Savard technicians whom made up part of the renown SAVARD technical specialist team.

I truly appreciate the help of past fans and members of the Savard team, whom share in the passion and drive of our products and/or abilities. I was referred here by a Savard enthusiast, we enjoy hearing from you as we look forward to your thoughts and ideas. We truly believe that the research done by SAVARD in previous decades, combined with today's technology and a determined team effort will dictate the course of our future. We hope you will be a part of it.

Therefore, I am trying to find SAVARD woofers to further my testing and use as a comparison against my new prototype(s), beginning with the HiQ series. I am looking for woofers that have not been repaired or modified, as to have retained the closest possible parameters to the original specs.


Respectfully,
William Savard Jr.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

William, I remember the drivers very well. I think you may find a good many purests who would want you to duplcate the original line. Then you can offer a more refined speaker with todays materials. If I had a company like your I would do all I could to bring back the faithful. Then once they see that it truly is the "good ole stuff" they may perhaps upgrade. This in tern would yield you sales of the newer stuff. So, not only do make a sale based on the old but also the new. 

Lastly, and not to be a *******. But, I think we have sub forums better suited for your post; though I do see the point in postiing here in the old school thread. Because the old speaker is just that. I just think you may find more readers in the "Member Reviews & Product Comparisons" I may even send a PM to ANT to see if he would give you a headline spot call it NEW PRODUCT development or something.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

Ok so we have had gear posted but out of all the mags have these two are the best. The CA&E is my fave. It has the best and longest write up I've ever seen, and its on my baby SONY XES system. Its a major feature of the rag. And has a couple really nice old school installs.

HOPE YA'LL ENJOY!

The Car Audio rage is one of my favs because its my go-to research when I'm trying
to buy old gear. Seeing some of the brands bring back good memories. AURI loved them,
Veritas wish I had a set of the 8" (ab-218) WOULD buy a set in a second!!!!









M5 with all Mobile ES goodness

























OLD SCHOOL ROCKFORD install in a Mustang


----------



## stills

a wood roll bar...hunh


----------



## Micksh

Savard Audio said:


> My name is William Savard Jr., and am currently in the beginning stages/considering the possibility of bringing back the line of Savard High Performance loudspeakers. I intend on doing this utilizing new technologies and the high standards of my dad (Bill Savard) and the savard team. I am CONDISERING this project because of the love of the challenge and the satisfaction of bringing back a new generation of loudspeaker line that won more USAC awards during its rein than all other manufactures. I have been working in conjunction with Bill Savard and past Savard technicians whom made up part of the renown SAVARD technical specialist team.
> 
> I truly appreciate the help of past fans and members of the Savard team, whom share in the passion and drive of our products and/or abilities. I was referred here by a Savard enthusiast, we enjoy hearing from you as we look forward to your thoughts and ideas. We truly believe that the research done by SAVARD in previous decades, combined with today's technology and a determined team effort will dictate the course of our future. We hope you will be a part of it.
> 
> Therefore, I am trying to find SAVARD woofers to further my testing and use as a comparison against my new prototype(s), beginning with the HiQ series. I am looking for woofers that have not been repaired or modified, as to have retained the closest possible parameters to the original specs.
> 
> 
> Respectfully,
> William Savard Jr.


Wow, I LOVED Savard! I had two Rap 15" back in 1991....the thing that everyone loved those for was their efficiency. You could run 50-100 watts to them and pound the heck out of them. I agree with FLYONWALL9, bring out a line identical to those, then have a "new" line or two as an upgrade. Having that old-school Rap line would make people remember the name, and it was a great line for a kid to get some reasonably priced bass. Hope your idea comes to fruition, I'd love to see Savard return!


----------



## PPI_GUY

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Lastly, and not to be a *******. But, I think we have sub forums better suited for your post; though I do see the point in postiing here in the old school thread.


I should share some of the blame for him posting this in this thread as I sent him an email suggesting he do exactly that. My reasoning was that to find an original example of his fathers speakers he should appeal to those members of this site who might actually have what he is looking for in their collection. For instance, I wouldn't look in the SPL Forum to find someone with a pristine example of a PPI Art amp.
Just trying to help him by association with the 'right' people. My apologizes if I have mistakenly sent him here.


----------



## OnTheEllipse

I specifically remember going to the book store to pick up that 1997 buyers guide. Thanks for posting it


----------



## envisionelec

Savard Audio said:


> My name is William Savard Jr., and am currently in the beginning stages/considering the possibility of bringing back the line of Savard High Performance loudspeakers. I intend on doing this utilizing new technologies and the high standards of my dad (Bill Savard) and the savard team. I am CONDISERING this project because of the love of the challenge and the satisfaction of bringing back a new generation of loudspeaker line that won more USAC awards during its rein than all other manufactures. I have been working in conjunction with Bill Savard and past Savard technicians whom made up part of the renown SAVARD technical specialist team.
> 
> I truly appreciate the help of past fans and members of the Savard team, whom share in the passion and drive of our products and/or abilities. I was referred here by a Savard enthusiast, we enjoy hearing from you as we look forward to your thoughts and ideas. We truly believe that the research done by SAVARD in previous decades, combined with today's technology and a determined team effort will dictate the course of our future. We hope you will be a part of it.
> 
> Therefore, I am trying to find SAVARD woofers to further my testing and use as a comparison against my new prototype(s), beginning with the HiQ series. I am looking for woofers that have not been repaired or modified, as to have retained the closest possible parameters to the original specs.
> 
> 
> Respectfully,
> William Savard Jr.


You probably know that (or should) Savard woofers were built by Eminence. You should be able to replicate them easily. I have a direct contact with Eminence's design engineers if you need some assistance. 

The key to their awesomeness was the key for all the old school "large enclosure" subwoofers. You have to be willing to build a huge-ass sealed or vented box for them. They are efficient, short throw (low Xmax, typically below 5mm), light coned drivers. To truly get back to the old school you need to build amps that are rated at 40% of their potential and sell them for twice the price of everything made in Asia. And they don't have to be extravagant. Build HUGE 2 channel amps like 200wx2 rated, but easily delivers 300wx2 into 4 ohms, no Class D in the line (it cheapens the image) and no plastic chrome and pot metal terminal blocks.

If you're going to do this, I want in on it. I'm not about to see another wanna-be try to do the old-school thing and just cheapen up the line with offshore stuff that can be traced to the manufacturer in 35 seconds using importgenius.com

I am building a car audio technology company _at this moment_, basically starting from scratch using technologies and ideas I have developed over the past 15 years. I have garnered the attention of local investors and the county's small business development incubator group. It's an industry changing idea - but it's not 'old school'. It's very much 'new school', but we will be researching other ideas. If you're totally serious about this, I would like to discuss this further via PM.

Thanks,
Aaron Hammett
Envision Electronics Design, LLC


----------



## imjustjason

FLYONWALL9 said:


> OLD SCHOOL ROCKFORD install in a Mustang





stills said:


> a wood roll bar...hunh


A Teak wood roll bar!! The woodwork in that car was amazing. Not my cup of tea, but the craftsmanship of the woodworl was incredible.


----------



## smgreen20

Funny you posted that Fly, Just Friday I pulled out the '95 CA&E directory.


----------



## Fricasseekid

How about this for old school?


----------



## Darth SQ

Fricasseekid said:


> How about this for old school?


OMG!
Please tell me that's your dads.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> OMG!
> Please tell me that's your dads.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Psh! You mean WAS my dads. SCORE!


----------



## PPI_GUY

Anyone have any more old school "Crank It Up" or "Sound Off" pics?


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI_GUY said:


> Anyone have any more old school "Crank It Up" or "Sound Off" pics?


Sure wish we had digital cameras back then.
I would have had a ton of pics with all the shows I went to.
It was too expensive to have any more than one or two rolls of 35mm to develop per month.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Sure wish we had digital cameras back then.
> I would have had a ton of pics with all the shows I went to.
> It was too expensive to have any more than one or two rolls of 35mm to develop per month.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Then we could see pics of you in your member only jacket!


----------



## Micksh

PPI_GUY said:


> Anyone have any more old school "Crank It Up" or "Sound Off" pics?


If you guys want old school sound off pics, I got 'em...have to scan many of them but I'll upload what I have done already...


----------



## Darth SQ

Micksh said:


> Ultimate Audio (with Brantley Waites)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Campbell's Iasca winning Talon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim Maynor's Terminator truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of it...


OMG!
That red S-10 Blazer.
I remember that one.
Gotta love the time period Truxerossa body kit from ISTA in Scottsdale, AZ. 
ISTA thought the future of ground effects for trucks was to make all of them look like Ferraris.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## minbari

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> OMG!
> That red S-10 Blazer.
> I remember that one.
> Gotta love the time period Truxerossa body kit from ISTA in Scottsdale, AZ.
> ISTA thought the future of ground effects for trucks was to make all of them look like Ferraris.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


looks more like corvette tail lights to me. 

(although the side effects are certainly ferrari)


----------



## Darth SQ

minbari said:


> looks more like corvette tail lights to me.
> 
> (although the side effects are certainly ferrari)


Yep, the tail lights were based on the Corvette ZR1s of that time.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Savard Audio

envisionelec said:


> You probably know that (or should) Savard woofers were built by Eminence. You should be able to replicate them easily. I have a direct contact with Eminence's design engineers if you need some assistance.
> 
> The key to their awesomeness was the key for all the old school "large enclosure" subwoofers. You have to be willing to build a huge-ass sealed or vented box for them. They are efficient, short throw (low Xmax, typically below 5mm), light coned drivers. To truly get back to the old school you need to build amps that are rated at 40% of their potential and sell them for twice the price of everything made in Asia. And they don't have to be extravagant. Build HUGE 2 channel amps like 200wx2 rated, but easily delivers 300wx2 into 4 ohms, no Class D in the line (it cheapens the image) and no plastic chrome and pot metal terminal blocks.
> 
> If you're going to do this, I want in on it. I'm not about to see another wanna-be try to do the old-school thing and just cheapen up the line with offshore stuff that can be traced to the manufacturer in 35 seconds using importgenius.com
> 
> I am building a car audio technology company _at this moment_, basically starting from scratch using technologies and ideas I have developed over the past 15 years. I have garnered the attention of local investors and the county's small business development incubator group. It's an industry changing idea - but it's not 'old school'. It's very much 'new school', but we will be researching other ideas. If you're totally serious about this, I would like to discuss this further via PM.
> 
> Thanks,
> Aaron Hammett
> Envision Electronics Design, LLC



Hi Aaron;

I’m Wills dad, Bill Savard. Will brought your letter to my attention and I asked him if I could talk to you, hope u don’t mind.

I will respond to your letter by using your original copy with my response. 

I’ve been out of the industry for 16 years.


envisionelec said:


> You must have taken my place, I left 16 yrs ago. LOL
> 
> *You probably know that (or should) Savard woofers were built by Eminence.*
> Actually, I started out with Bob Gault, Robs dad. He took me under his wing and helped finance my products. He was a great, down to earth guy.
> 
> *You should be able to replicate them easily. I have a direct contact with Eminence's design engineers if you need some assistance.*
> _I spent years in home audio loudspeakers before car audio became the “in thing”. By the time car audio was starting to become popular, Rob, Bob’s son was taking over Eminence. The home audio market was becoming weaker and I was trying to enter the car audio market to supplement the home audio. I was currently co-designing my drivers using as many parts as possible that were already available. I would have the engineers, usually Tom, forgot his last name ,modify the drivers as needed as things evolved. Probably much like you and other have done. The difference was that at that time Eminence did NOT make car audio drivers. I remember standing in front of Robs desk talking about this car audio movement when he laughingly said something about the users (can’t mention) and how they were abusive, suggesting that he would not build anything for such a silly and destructive user. Before I realized it I had slammed my fist on his desk to get his attention and told him that was the direction things were going. I will never forget his expression. Guess I was a little rude to do that but I was young and we knew each other pretty well. Anyway, we got together and built the first Eminence car audio driver for that Industry. The rest is history. Incidentally, Rob is connecting me with some folks now to discuss a part. Rob is a great guy. Don’t know who the engineers are today. I talked to Rob to say hello about six months ago and told him I was thinking of supporting my sons efforts to introduce a driver similar to the old Savard HQ product. He gave me the name of one of his main guys, who called me back. I was shocked when he told me that they could not build for me, I am considered competition and Rob was in China where most of their product comes from now. He was very nice but I was disappointed. It seems that most product or parts are coming from offshore now. Blew my mind. Every person of significance that I knew that is still around tells me the same thing. Bart, much like you, has remained active in the speaker design arena has kept up with the new technology and does some elaborate things with driver design and construction.. Bart was a young tech support guy that worked for us 20 years ago. He is working with us now and is much more up to date than I am. I am a dinosaur. I am relearning old and learning new. I will never be real technical for the times again. Too old and although I like to be a part of it, I now leave it to you young sharp guys. Maybe folks like you and Bart can help Will to evolve, he loves this stuff and is studying it .
> 
> *The key to their awesomeness was the key for all the old school "large enclosure" subwoofers. You have to be willing to build a huge-ass sealed or vented box for them. They are efficient, short throw (low Xmax, typically below 5mm), light coned drivers.*
> You really do know what you are talking about. That was a great part of the secret. Back then , many companies took a different approach. I tried to create something similar to the professional sound reinforcement industry but with some compensation for the Fletcher Munson curve. I wanted to create a speaker that would simulate 5th row center live sound in the average listening room. I wanted high efficiency, good transient response, wide dynamic range etc. This combined with a good EQ to compensate for various absorbent characteristic, and personnel preferences could be somewhat realistic rather than the old (IE AR/Bose) concept of something sounding pleasant to the untrained ear. I believed that if it were a good quality recording/ well mixed/ good vinyl etc, it should sound realistic. If the source etc was poor it should reflect the weaker links in the chain. Let the artist/ sound engineer etc determine the sound characteristics, not the speaker. _
> 
> *To truly get back to the old school you need to build amps that are rated at 40% of their potential and sell them for twice the price of everything made in Asia. And they don't have to be extravagant. Build HUGE 2 channel amps like 200wx2 rated, but easily delivers 300wx2 into 4 ohms, no Class D in the line (it cheapens the image) and no plastic chrome and pot metal terminal blocks.*
> I’m not up to speed with what is happening with amps today. That’s a good question for my tech guys when I have the time to talk to them. I don’t have the obsession that you, Will and our guys have anymore but I am getting interested again since Will is now involved. I wanted to respond to your letter because you are bringing back memories going back over 40 years, when things like Thiele-Small parameters didn’t exist and I had to figure out whatever I could from scratch. Those were the great times for me.
> 
> *If you're going to do this, I want in on it. I'm not about to see another wanna-be try to do the old-school thing and just cheapen up the line with offshore stuff that can be traced to the manufacturer in 35 seconds using importgenius.com*
> Bart has built some handmade in-house exotic drivers. He is pushing us to do some exotic things but I, at this time, want to use some of the old school concepts, with the better parts available to create something that will be a good product for specific enclosure designs and individual wants, at a reasonable price that the average person can afford. No fancy colors, unnecessary cosmetics, just practical, durable drivers, each design for a different environment and/or psychology. Make it fun for everyone. Like Eminence, we will get the parts from whatever source it is available. I (like Donald Trump) do however find it VERY depressing and humiliating that so much comes from offshore, both junk and if you look, some good quality parts. My other business is in a different industry, my daughter manages it now and we are very fortunate.. This is just something we like to do and we can do what we want. I suspect Will and Bart will want to get into some VERY exotic stuff in the future. We will probably have fun with that too. Until then, my focus will be on creating a good product with enclosure design support for the average guy that doesn’t have someone like you to help them.
> 
> I have to go now but thanks for bringing back some great memories. I hope you and guys like you will keep offering suggestions. Bill


----------



## envisionelec

_
*You must have taken my place, I left 16 yrs ago. LOL

*_I'm not in the car audio industry, "per se" - haven't been since 2000 when I started my company._

*Actually, I started out with Bob Gault, Robs dad. He took me under his wing and helped finance my products. He was a great, down to earth guy.*_ 

Rob is a great guy, too. My friend, engineer Jerry McNutt at Eminence, speaks highly of him.

_*I spent years in home audio loudspeakers before car audio became the “in thing”. By the time car audio was starting to become popular, Rob, Bob’s son was taking over Eminence. The home audio market was becoming weaker and I was trying to enter the car audio market to supplement the home audio. I was currently co-designing my drivers using as many parts as possible that were already available. I would have the engineers, usually Tom, forgot his last name ,modify the drivers as needed as things evolved. Probably much like you and other have done. The difference was that at that time Eminence did NOT make car audio drivers. I remember standing in front of Robs desk talking about this car audio movement when he laughingly said something about the users (can’t mention) and how they were abusive, suggesting that he would not build anything for such a silly and destructive user. Before I realized it I had slammed my fist on his desk to get his attention and told him that was the direction things were going. I will never forget his expression. Guess I was a little rude to do that but I was young and we knew each other pretty well. Anyway, we got together and built the first Eminence car audio driver for that Industry. The rest is history. 

*_Tom James? 

Fascinating. I've just connected a latent dot in my car audio history's timeline. Thank you. 

My first exposure to Eminence's OEM capabilities was in 1993 when I purchased a Cadence subwoofer that shared identical characteristics (right down to T/S params) with Pyramid Super Blue woofers. The warranty return address was Eminence's, not Cadence - which is how I made the connection. It wasn't until I made friends with the DIY community online that I met Jerry McNutt (McJerry) and a few of his friends from Eminence that he told me that Jake of Cadence Sound formerly worked for Sound Around. Jerry has sent me old carcasses of prototype Cadence amps from Jake that were best for nailing to the wall for artwork. Good times. 

Another name to know is Darren Kuzma. I met Darren at a DIY event in Cedar Rapids, Iowa in 2002. Later that year, he went to work for Parts Express as a product manager and engineered (or re-engineered) the Dayton Audio drivers. He began with the Eminence-manufactured, car audio-specific Quatro drivers and finished with the Dayton Reference line.Since, he has consulted on more audio products. He has a strong understanding of Asian sourcing and has selflessly passed some of the knowledge on to me... Darren has since left Parts Express and is living in Covington, KY working as a technical writer. You can find him on LinkedIn.com.
_*
Incidentally, Rob is connecting me with some folks now to discuss a part. Rob is a great guy. Don’t know who the engineers are today. I talked to Rob to say hello about six months ago and told him I was thinking of supporting my sons efforts to introduce a driver similar to the old Savard HQ product. He gave me the name of one of his main guys, who called me back. I was shocked when he told me that they could not build for me, I am considered competition and Rob was in China where most of their product comes from now. He was very nice but I was disappointed. It seems that most product or parts are coming from offshore now. Blew my mind.

*_Hmm. I guess I had been told this, but not being in the industry, I didn't think about it too hard.I sent a message to Jerry for clarification.

_* Every person of significance that I knew that is still around tells me the same thing. Bart, much like you, has remained active in the speaker design arena has kept up with the new technology and does some elaborate things with driver design and construction.. Bart was a young tech support guy that worked for us 20 years ago. He is working with us now and is much more up to date than I am. I am a dinosaur. I am relearning old and learning new. I will never be real technical for the times again. Too old and although I like to be a part of it, I now leave it to you young sharp guys. Maybe folks like you and Bart can help Will to evolve, he loves this stuff and is studying it.

*_I'm nobody in speaker design, but I have enough extraordinary contacts within the industry to make something really special if needed. Even if you want to replicate old school, these guys know what you need.
_ 

*That was a great part of the secret. Back then , many companies took a different approach. I tried to create something similar to the professional sound reinforcement industry but with some compensation for the Fletcher Munson curve. I wanted to create a speaker that would simulate 5th row center live sound in the average listening room. I wanted high efficiency, good transient response, wide dynamic range etc. This combined with a good EQ to compensate for various absorbent characteristic, and personnel preferences could be somewhat realistic rather than the old (IE AR/Bose) concept of something sounding pleasant to the untrained ear. I believed that if it were a good quality recording/ well mixed/ good vinyl etc, it should sound realistic. If the source etc was poor it should reflect the weaker links in the chain. Let the artist/ sound engineer etc determine the sound characteristics, not the speaker.

*_Exactly. People don't understand how hard it is to get good sound out of today's thick coned woofers. What most people miss is that a high current amplifier demands a very stout car electrical system. Most consumers don't spend the money it takes to deliver extremely high current with low voltage drop, so the average "boomer" ends up with a lower quality system, despite having a 1kW amplifier. It used to be common place to hear bone rattling bass cruising down the road coming from a primer black Geo Metro or Honda CRX on a stock alternator. Anyone could spend $500 and get a tooth-cracking stereo. Today, you only hear such stuff coming out of a large SUV with two alternators and an extra battery with two 15" 32mm Xmax woofers on 10kW. See the problem? 

_*I’m not up to speed with what is happening with amps today. That’s a good question for my tech guys when I have the time to talk to them. I don’t have the obsession that you, Will and our guys have anymore but I am getting interested again since Will is now involved. I wanted to respond to your letter because you are bringing back memories going back over 40 years, when things like Thiele-Small parameters didn’t exist and I had to figure out whatever I could from scratch. Those were the great times for me. *_

Amps are commodity garbage for the most part. Serious users - like those that would buy your woofers - would laugh if you simply bought "Savard" branded Zenon or Soundmagus. The problem is - you can hardly find a US manufacturer to OEM your amps. I'd love to put some old school designs into old school heatsinks. I've got some experience building/designing them and would love to chat about possibilities. The good stuff is simpler than you can imagine and is virtually unbreakable. If it's something really special, I call another friend for advice.

*Bart has built some handmade in-house exotic drivers. He is pushing us to do some exotic things but I, at this time, want to use some of the old school concepts, with the better parts available to create something that will be a good product for specific enclosure designs and individual wants, at a reasonable price that the average person can afford. No fancy colors, unnecessary cosmetics, just practical, durable drivers, each design for a different environment and/or psychology. Make it fun for everyone. Like Eminence, we will get the parts from whatever source it is available. I (like Donald Trump) do however find it VERY depressing and humiliating that so much comes from offshore, both junk and if you look, some good quality parts. My other business is in a different industry, my daughter manages it now and we are very fortunate.. This is just something we like to do and we can do what we want. I suspect Will and Bart will want to get into some VERY exotic stuff in the future. We will probably have fun with that too. Until then, my focus will be on creating a good product with enclosure design support for the average guy that doesn’t have someone like you to help them. *

Good, I'd like to see what you have in mind. 

*I have to go now but thanks for bringing back some great memories. I hope you and guys like you will keep offering suggestions. Bill*

Maybe you can start a new thread about it. If they kick you off for "Vendor" Activity, you're always welcome at mobilesoundscience.com

(Can I say that?)


----------



## envisionelec

PPI_GUY said:


> NOW we're talking! Great pics Micksh! Exactly the kind of pics I was hoping some of you had stashed away. Keep 'em comin!
> I threw alot of my old pics away...along with every Orion Tech Brief, CSR and CA&E magazine I ever owned. That was ALOT. Just thought I was "done" with car audio at the time. Stupid.


I did the same, but I still have some of the pics left. Somewhere.


----------



## PPI_GUY

One of my constant complaints is that modern subwoofers are terribly inefficent. But, if you are throwing 2000-3000 watts at something with a 82db sensitivity, it doesn't really matter. The old school stuff made using lighter materials and moderate (by todays standard) power handling seemed much more accurate to me. OZ Audio comes immediately to mind with their mineral filled poly coned "Superman" L series. Some of the JBL stuff from the late 80's and early 90's was incredibly accurate and sensitive. I guess the advent of ultra-stiff cones like those in the Kicker Solo-Baric were the first signs of a change to more rigid, small box, low sensitivity subs. We've been moving ever further away since. 
Keep the old school pics coming. If we can't have some "new" old school products, we can atleast drool over the way things were back in the day!


----------



## subwoofery

PPI_GUY said:


> One of my constant complaints is that modern subwoofers are terribly inefficent. But, if you are throwing 2000-3000 watts at something with a 82db sensitivity, it doesn't really matter. The old school stuff made using lighter materials and moderate (by todays standard) power handling seemed much more accurate to me. OZ Audio comes immediately to mind with their mineral filled poly coned "Superman" L series. Some of the JBL stuff from the late 80's and early 90's was incredibly accurate and sensitive. I guess the advent of ultra-stiff cones like those in the Kicker Solo-Baric were the first signs of a change to more rigid, small box, low sensitivity subs. We've been moving ever further away since.
> Keep the old school pics coming. If we can't have some "new" old school products, we can atleast drool over the way things were back in the day!


In todays industry, low sensitivity is better on subwoofer coz you want a small enclosure in your trunk. 
I'd rather have a 1.25cuft enclosure with 1500rms on it than a 4cuft one with 400rms. 

Unless you go IB (no box which is kind of cheating ), you can't have a high sensitivity driver, low end capability and small enclosure - all at the same time. 

Kelvin


----------



## Brian Steele

subwoofery said:


> In todays industry, low sensitivity is better on subwoofer coz you want a small enclosure in your trunk.
> I'd rather have a 1.25cuft enclosure with 1500rms on it than a 4cuft one with 400rms.


The only problem with that plan is actually achieving that "1500 RMS" without doing a bit of work on the car's electrical supply


----------



## subwoofery

Brian Steele said:


> The only problem with that plan is actually achieving that "1500 RMS" without doing a bit of work on the car's electrical supply


A $250 HO Alternator, a couple of 0AWG wire and you're good to go  

Kelvin


----------



## Brian Steele

subwoofery said:


> A $250 HO Alternator, a couple of 0AWG wire and you're good to go
> 
> Kelvin


True.

Now, let's talk about power compression, and what kind of difference in output one can really expect going from 400W to 1.5 kW...


----------



## dman




----------



## envisionelec

Brian Steele said:


> True.
> 
> Now, let's talk about power compression, and what kind of difference in output one can really expect going from 400W to 1.5 kW...


This is exactly my point. Two runs of 0 guage wire and an HO alternator is NOT my idea of a budget system. I've never had to run anything larger than 4 gauge and use my stock alternator in any installation I've done for my personal vehicle. And I like it loud. Not painful - loud.

My most powerful system was a hair of 2kW. It would hit high current draw only on peaks. If I played loud sine tones, I wouldn't barely dim the lights...and this is all Class A/B "inefficient" power (which it isn't if you're talking power below about 33% of full output where Class D is just as inefficient, LOL).


----------



## Micksh

I always wanted to hear one of those Cyclones, for some reason I never did......talk about rare old school stuff....


----------



## normalicy

dman said:


>


That's a thing of beauty. Not many made from what I know.


----------



## Complacent_One

Pretty sure these to belong in here...by the way the 308 is on the block, just sold the Nak.


*Sounsdtream TC-308*








*Nakamichi RD-460*


----------



## PPI_GUY

Had the non-pullout version of that Nak deck in my very first competition system. Excellent frequency response for cassette and a pretty decent tuner if I remember correctly. The Bass and Treble knobs pushed all the way in I believe, to keep others from playing with your settings and make for a cleaner look. Someone got a really good looking old school deck too!


----------



## Complacent_One

You are correct, the bass and treble do "push to lock" in and out.

Nice bonus is the Aux RCA in...make for a "don't steal me, you Mr. Thief don't even know what a cassette is!!" type install, with the benefit of plugging in an external audio device....hmmm...just like that Soundstream!!


----------



## Kane

does anyone know when the ppi subs went from metal to rubber where the mounting screws go?


----------



## Micksh

Well guys, found a TON more pics from sound-offs...gonna take some time to scan and upload them, but they'll be coming! If only the young guys knew how great the sound-ff scene was back then, 40-60 cars at every "small" show, HUNDREDS at regionals and finals...sigh...hope the shows come back some over time...


----------



## PPI_GUY

Micksh said:


> Well guys, found a TON more pics from sound-offs...gonna take some time to scan and upload them, but they'll be coming! If only the young guys knew how great the sound-ff scene was back then, 40-60 cars at every "small" show, HUNDREDS at regionals and finals...sigh...hope the shows come back some over time...


I would love to see a "old school class" started within one of the sanctioning bodies. Not sure how it would work, maybe a rolling year cut-off of equipment used? I really miss the days of "cheater" amps running multiple subs and comps. In a perfect world, we old school guys could have our own events but, don't see that as being financially do-able. 
"*Old School Car Audio Nationals*" does have a nice ring to it though!

Micksh, you are doing very appreciated work in scanning your old pics and post them in this thread. Thanks very much!


----------



## Micksh

PPI_GUY said:


> I would love to see a "old school class" started within one of the sanctioning bodies. Not sure how it would work, maybe a rolling year cut-off of equipment used? I really miss the days of "cheater" amps running multiple subs and comps. In a perfect world, we old school guys could have our own events but, don't see that as being financially do-able.
> "*Old School Car Audio Nationals*" does have a nice ring to it though!
> 
> Micksh, you are doing very appreciated work in scanning your old pics and post them in this thread. Thanks very much!


There's a guy on the Termpro forum trying to get a classic car audio thing going. We'll see how that pans out. Wait till you see some of these pics...just what you are talking about. (In the spring, I am building an old-school system for a friend of mine. He has 3 U.S. Amps VLX-200's, and we are going to go with a big wall of subs ) By the way, that wall of PPI subs was a PPI show vehicle, I'll be putting more pics of it up here. I believe the Orion one was just a shop or consumer though.....


----------



## draft6969

Thanks so much!!!! I can't wait to see them.


----------



## Micksh

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Why would anyone want dual cd changers?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Hey now, this was around 1995 or 1996, they didn't have USB then!


----------



## Fricasseekid

Ok, it's not car audio, but I'm real proud of my latest toy.





































I can finally listen to my records again!


----------



## Kellyo77

God, I miss the old days.

I have a record player identical to that in my living room. Been there since it was new. Was actually getting ready to chunk it. Is it worth anything?


----------



## Fricasseekid

Kellyo77 said:


> God, I miss the old days.
> 
> I have a record player identical to that in my living room. Been there since it was new. Was actually getting ready to chunk it. Is it worth anything?


Apparently these are the beesnees when it comes to turn tables! I just looked it up and there is alot of info about them on some vinyl forums and a couple on Ebay are already going for over $50 with almost 3 weeks left to bid on them.


----------



## Darth SQ

Fricasseekid said:


> Apparently these are the beesnees when it comes to turn tables! I just looked it up and there is alot of info about them on some vinyl forums and a couple on Ebay are already going for over $50 with almost 3 weeks left to bid on them.


Fric,
Still have and use my 1982 Pioneer PL-8 turntable with an Empire cartridge and diamond needle.
Bought it brand new with my lifeguard job money. 

Direct drive with no belt to go bad.
Works fantastic!

BTW, that's a fake green mohawk for Halloween right?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Fric,
> Still have and use my 1982 Pioneer PL-8 turntable with an Empire cartridge and diamond needle.
> Bought it brand new with my lifeguard job money.
> 
> Direct drive with no belt to go bad.
> Works fantastic!
> 
> BTW, that's a fake green mohawk for Halloween right?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


You should know me well enough by now to know that I don't half ass anything! That's a real deal Mohawk I did for St. Patty's last year.








(note the green armpits)


----------



## Kellyo77

Fricasseekid said:


> Apparently these are the beesnees when it comes to turn tables! I just looked it up and there is alot of info about them on some vinyl forums and a couple on Ebay are already going for over $50 with almost 3 weeks left to bid on them.


No kidding. Ebay here I come! Lol!


----------



## radwilsons5803

^^^^^^^^^^. Hey PPI GUY, Ive seen a few lately, ill let you know if any are still available. Wish i had picked em up when i had the chance. I did score an Orion XTR 12 d4 today though, as well as a Pioneer GM H50, wanna see if this wilkl really do a 1 ohm mono load, haha

And keep the pics coming Micksh, they are amazing! Thank you sir


----------



## normalicy

Hey Micksh, you must have been at most of the same shows that I was. I've got very similar pics of most of the ones you posted.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

MICKSH,
I've seen MANY of the cars you have shots of, brings bad GREAT memories! Many
of the pics I recognize were at a show in Birmingham or Montgomery, Al.
I did notice one CRX that I competed against back then. Do you have more shots
of it? Also, in your albums do you happen to have any of a red CRX or later on when
it looked like the below photo. All my pics burned in a fire. I do have some video but
I do not know how to get them from VHS to digital. 









THANKS
SCOTT


----------



## bigdwiz

^^ Scott, PM or email me, I can do the VHS to digital conversion for you


----------



## SUX 2BU

PPI_GUY said:


> I know the odds are slim but, I would love to get hold of a set of original Gold letter Kicker Competitions, 10", 12" or even 15", in excellent condition.
> Anybody?


Keep your eyes open on local Craigslist. I just picked up a very mint Comp 10, in a box, with a Sedona 30x4 amp for $40! I know of another 10 too that a guy has for sale along with an old Alpine amp but he wants more than I want to pay. I'd like to pick up a pair of 15s though


----------



## trojan fan

Some old school stuff just wasn't very good


----------



## PPI_GUY

SUX 2BU said:


> Keep your eyes open on local Craigslist. I just picked up a very mint Comp 10, in a box, with a Sedona 30x4 amp for $40! I know of another 10 too that a guy has for sale along with an old Alpine amp but he wants more than I want to pay. I'd like to pick up a pair of 15s though


You know, I never did anything with 15's because I didn't want to give up that much space. I do remember hearing the Kicker Comp 15's and thinking that they sounded much more musical than I expected. 
In my area, Kicker was the sub to use but, most were abused and destroyed. I've been keeping my eyes open for some 12's (anything really) to use with my 2150AM. Maybe something will turn up.

Micksh, you are a few years younger than me but, 150db were just unheard of back in the day. Especially '88-'94 when I was competing. Late 80's thru late 90's was definately a fun time to be into car audio.


----------



## starboy869

The stuff from demo vehicles usually gets sold. I currently have a custom ppi a600.2 from1996 sound works demo van. I wished I could find a matching a1200.2. Well I did and let it go on ebay cuase I had no coin.


----------



## Micksh

PPI_GUY said:


> You know, I never did anything with 15's because I didn't want to give up that much space. I do remember hearing the Kicker Comp 15's and thinking that they sounded much more musical than I expected.
> In my area, Kicker was the sub to use but, most were abused and destroyed. I've been keeping my eyes open for some 12's (anything really) to use with my 2150AM. Maybe something will turn up.
> 
> Micksh, you are a few years younger than me but, 150db were just unheard of back in the day. Especially '88-'94 when I was competing. Late 80's thru late 90's was definately a fun time to be into car audio.


I used to love those Kickers too...had a friend with 2-10" behind the seat of an S-10 with an Epicenter and it gave a great back massage... 
Oh yeah, 150dB was tough back then, especially with Flashdance. These younger guys have no clue what a difference technology makes...even all the China built subs and Korea built amps are crazy now. The subs have HUGE X-max and power is CHEAP compared to back in the day...a friend and I were talking one day about what kind of crazy numbers we could've done back then with this technology...


----------



## trojan fan

Micksh said:


> I used to love those Kickers too...had a friend with 2-10" behind the seat of an S-10 with an Epicenter and it gave a great back massage...
> Oh yeah, 150dB was tough back then, especially with Flashdance. These younger guys have no clue what a difference technology makes...even all the China built subs and Korea built amps are crazy now. The subs have HUGE X-max and power is CHEAP compared to back in the day...a friend and I were talking one day about what kind of crazy numbers we could've done back then with this technology...


X2... I'm in 100% agreement with....you can get a lot more performance today for a whole lot less money


----------



## Micksh

Navy Chief said:


> Are those hifonics colossus I see in that astro. If they are did you used to run Pro Tech 15s. That looks a lot like the van that beat Mark Fakuda at the 1994 USAC finals in Memphis.


Nope, those are U.S. Amps...we ran Outlaw SPL that year against Fukuda and beat him, but we took second to Equalizer....you are thinking of Doug Smith...he was from Ohio too. Actually a friend of mine knows him quite well and still goes over to his house occasionally. He had 18 Protech 15's, and set the Legal SPL record that year at 157.3...best part about his was that it was no burp machine, he could play anything, and used to love to show off with the Back to the Future theme song playing below 20 Hz....we used to do that too...ah, the good old days...


----------



## Navy Chief

Micksh said:


> Nope, those are U.S. Amps...we ran Outlaw SPL that year against Fukuda and beat him, but we took second to Equalizer....you are thinking of Doug Smith...he was from Ohio too. Actually a friend of mine knows him quite well and still goes over to his house occasionally. He had 18 Protech 15's, and set the Legal SPL record that year at 157.3...best part about his was that it was no burp machine, he could play anything, and used to love to show off with the Back to the Future theme song playing below 20 Hz....we used to do that too...ah, the good old days...


Yes it was Doug Smith that I was thinking of. I was there in 94 at the finals, I was 16 and I worked at Pro Tech and PJ's doing clean up and fiberglass work. I rode there with Tyrone Chestnut in the infamous Acura, I actually skipped school that week to go and missed the SATs. In the end it all worked out because my lack of academics in high school and working at PJs led to me joining the Navy and becoming an Electronics Technician. In fact Drew Williams was the first person to teach me how to solder. I feel very lucky that even though I just turned 33 I had the opportunity to see the glory years of car audio.


----------



## Micksh

Navy Chief said:


> Yes it was Doug Smith that I was thinking of. I was there in 94 at the finals, I was 16 and I worked at Pro Tech and PJ's doing clean up and fiberglass work. I rode there with Tyrone Chestnut in the infamous Acura, I actually skipped school that week to go and missed the SATs. In the end it all worked out because my lack of academics in high school and working at PJs led to me joining the Navy and becoming an Electronics Technician. In fact Drew Williams was the first person to teach me how to solder. I feel very lucky that even though I just turned 33 I had the opportunity to see the glory years of car audio.


Ah, Tyrone Chestnut...one of the best sounding cars I've ever had the opportunity to hear. Drew Williams was a really great guy too. PJ's actually broke my record in USAC after a year with their 24-15" Protechs...


----------



## stony22

ONE OF THE RAREST FINDS OUT THERE... Still brand new in the box. Anyone ever see one of these??????


----------



## envisionelec

stony22 said:


> ONE OF THE RAREST FINDS OUT THERE... Still brand new in the box. Anyone ever see one of these??????


WOAH! Yes - I have seen them. Years ago, I worked with a lady that had a Chevy conversion van that had been fitted with an all JBL system. It had a set of four of the nice 6x9 2-ways with the titanium dome tweeters mounted _in the ceiling, _a pair of the 6.5" coax in the rear doorsand _these amps_. Man, did that thing sound good. I've never seen these amps since... thanks for posting!


----------



## stony22

you mean titanium tweeters like this, how about the titanium mids to go along with them...


----------



## emrliquidlife

I have this old school Pioneer Pullout Cage. Can anyone ID what the deck was that went to this? Let me post up some pics. Give me a sec. For some reason DEH something comes to mind.

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## audiogodz1




----------



## chad

stony22 said:


> you mean titanium tweeters like this, how about the titanium mids to go along with them...


those mids are the same diaphram that they used in the 2445, 2446 and possibly the 2450 compression driver. just flipped around and used as a... mid. normally the radiating surface of that device is the concave side.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Anybody have T/S parameters on the gold-letter Kicker C10-8 or for the Blues BL-10? Would be much appreciated


----------



## imjustjason

I've got a BL-10 and a WT-3, I can get you the numbers on it. I've got gold lettered C10's but they are 4 ohm.


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ I would really appreciate that! Even if you did the C10-4, that would be cool to have the info as well.


----------



## NXSpoon

Anyone still using Alpine 7949 or Clarion 9255?


----------



## iroller

just got a 7949 but haven't hooked it up.


----------



## audiogodz1

If you want to mail ALL the pics you have to the old school gallery you can use my sig to do so. No obligation of course.


----------



## Micksh

audiogodz1 said:


> If you want to mail ALL the pics you have to the old school gallery you can use my sig to do so. No obligation of course.


I may just have to do that once I'm done with getting them all together...


----------



## stony22

Here's a video of my old school mixed with a little more old school
stony05r05's Channel - YouTube


----------



## chad

is that a 2245? 2235? cannot judge size from a Lil Dune Buggy 

Nice vid.

*edit.

2245, went thru the vid. That's badass, it's a low digger. I'd have done a dual 2241's for sheer volume, but I have BIG LOVE for the 2245. What a great driver.

I totally want to continue my garage project after that vid.


----------



## stony22

Yeah it's a 2245. I used to run 2 of them in my truck strickly for the low end of them, they are beast low end wise. A 2241/2242 would probabally get louder open air like it is, but I tryed a 1800GTI in it and it sounded like crap compared.


----------



## chad

Saweet! My JBL heritage is strong here. I'm so stoked to see this ****! 

The dual 2241 would kill open air as opposed to the 2245 in the buggy (but the 2245 is a badass concept and I totally dig it.)

I'd round it out with JBL everything, there is a guy here that did it all pro audio in a truck....


----------



## chad

FWIW, The 1800 GTi and the 2245 are very different beasts. They have very different tunings. The enclosure requirements are very different.


----------



## stony22

yeah but I just wanted to see, the 1800GTI is alot like the 2241. Granted I port the 2245's down to bout 25hz's, If I was going to really switch I'd retune it to around 38+. The FS on the 2245 is 16hz. Most of the system in the truck was PRO did you notice the old school H/K amps to go along with them in it.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

All you OLD FARTS like me will remember these well. IMHO I think these may have been the first wideband speaker. I remember them sounding really good and LOUD, prolly as loud or more than a compression horn given the same power. Then again it could just be the influence factor of a really loud oldschool system. I may get both his T5's and T3's... I almost bid on a brand new in box set that still had the unopened plastic wrap. I thought those should go to a true collector vs going into a 20yo SUV. In doing so I met the nice fellow who has these. I told him I didn't want to get into a bidding war with him, which is when he offered me the below JEWELS.....

I am going to buy these from a collector once I'm done with my P-car to go in an 89Montero. That install will have gear no older than some of the first CD players. I would really like to find a *Sony CDX-900 *my first comp head unit.

VERY LUCKY find I do think.


----------



## knowledge

dang i remember them jbl 1000's i had 4 of them great sounding too


----------



## onefaststang

Loving those kicker ss amps. Have a stash of those myself.


----------



## Micksh

onefaststang said:


> Loving those kicker ss amps. Have a stash of those myself.


They were popular...especially because they were pretty flexible with all those different plug in modules...


----------



## FLYONWALL9

Micksh, 
I sure hope they are everything I remember too. Soon to be installed.

I gotta tell ya though, when that Ciivic showed at the Fairgrounds it was STUPID loud. Now granted 
all the cars were in a really long metal building. At the time he didn't have anything other than those 
12's that were Oz. Maybe later in the year or when he showed and you shot this he may have gotten the rest of the gear.


----------



## Micksh

I don't really remember what was inside that car...I just remember the mids and tweets because I had the honor of having two sets of 5 1/4", a set of 4", and a set of tweeters in my car way back when...loved them. Had the subs in the owners wife's car. That hearse I posted pics of a few pages back had 22 Oz mids and tweeters too...sigh, I shouldn't have sold mine...


----------



## FLYONWALL9

Micksh said:


> sigh, I shouldn't have sold mine...


Yes Sir, I feel very lucky that I finally found a set of 4" components.
I only searched for ohhhh 2-3 years I would have thought the subs
and MIDBASS drivers would be hard to find but I foudn those rather
fast NIB. 8's and 10's.


----------



## bigdwiz

Here are a couple of MINT Earthquake Amps I just picked up:

PA-2040c & PA-2300

Gotta love some 1150w RMS Class AB old school goodness!


----------



## PPI_GUY

You *must* try the Oz Supermans with some well recorded jazz. They really shine on music with plenty of headroom and lots of dynamics. Mine were 10's and I've regretted selling them to this day.
Very nice Earthquake amp purchases there BigD. I'll bet that 2300 wasn't cheap in that condition!
Micksh, you are THE MAN with all of these pics!


----------



## FLYONWALL9

PPI_GUY said:


> You *must* try the Oz Supermans with some well recorded jazz. They really shine on music with plenty of headroom and lots of dynamics. Mine were 10's and I've regretted selling them to this day.!


PPIGUY,

PM me some of your favorite source material. I love listening to the style music you describe. Because its been nearly 15 years sense my last serious system most of my CD's are knackered. So, I am going to have to find them for download to replace them. This is going to be my first all OZ "Superman" system and I feel this may be the best of the best system for me anyway. 

Come visit my build log, I would very much like to have your input and to help keep me straight if you see me goofing up. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-member-build-logs/69339-89targa-carrera.html


Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Micksh

i miss my Oz...really loved listening to stuff like Harry Connick Jr. or Bachbusters with them...AMAZING speakers. Reasonably priced too for high-end. Can't find much like that anymore. Hard to believe they weren't made from any exotic materials, simple cast frames, etc., yet still sounded like that...


----------



## Micksh




----------



## bigdwiz

Just incase anyone has interest in Old School Unboxings....

Hint, the contents will shake your foundation!


See in 720p HD or embedded below:


----------



## audiogodz1

Just finished my install in my vintage build.

2 old school Autotek Mean Machines, 1997 NIB Eclipse head, Coustic Xover, Focal mids.


----------



## MACS

I love delivery day .

Some old school crossovers:
Sony XEC-1000 (x4)
Addzest MCD-700 (dark gray)
Addzest MCD-4070 (silver)
Phoenix Gold ZPX2
Phoenix Gold Bass Cube


----------



## cutra

bigdwiz said:


> Just incase anyone has interest in Old School Unboxings....
> 
> Hint, the contents will shake your foundation!
> 
> 
> See in 720p HD or embedded below:


Love the earthquakes!!! 
Where did you get those two?


----------



## jimmyjames16

Brand New little gem..


----------



## TrickyRicky

audiogodz1 said:


> Just finished my install in my vintage build.
> 
> 2 old school Autotek Mean Machines, 1997 NIB Eclipse head, Coustic Xover, Focal mids.
> 
> [/IMG]


Damn its a shame I haven't installed my XM-3e, its just sitting in its box. I'll install it later this month or next month and post pics.


----------



## bigdwiz

cutra said:


> Love the earthquakes!!!
> Where did you get those two?


I got them off feebay. Guy was selling a lot of gear including subs, amps, etc. I made him an offer on the amps alone and we came to an agreement. He was the original owner, purchased in 1995 and took GREAT care of these amps 

I'm interested to test the PA-2300 vs. the HiFonics Zeus VII. Maybe I'll get the Zeus back from Mr. Mantz soon....


----------



## cutra

bigdwiz said:


> Just incase anyone has interest in Old School Unboxings....
> 
> Hint, the contents will shake your foundation!
> 
> 
> See in 720p HD or embedded below:





bigdwiz said:


> I got them off feebay. Guy was selling a lot of gear including subs, amps, etc. I made him an offer on the amps alone and we came to an agreement. He was the original owner, purchased in 1995 and took GREAT care of these amps
> 
> I'm interested to test the PA-2300 vs. the HiFonics Zeus VII. Maybe I'll get the Zeus back from Mr. Mantz soon....


Here are mine in brand new condition.
I have yet to ever even hear them... 

Hopefully one day soon...


----------



## bigdwiz

^^^ Very nice!! I bet you know more about those Earthquake amps than Earthquake themselves. I couldn't believe they didn't have a manual for the PA-2300 when I contacted them. What is the difference b/t the "Hohmann" series and the others? Mine are both non-Hohmann.


----------



## cutra

bigdwiz said:


> Just incase anyone has interest in Old School Unboxings....
> 
> Hint, the contents will shake your foundation!
> 
> 
> See in 720p HD or embedded below:





bigdwiz said:


> I got them off feebay. Guy was selling a lot of gear including subs, amps, etc. I made him an offer on the amps alone and we came to an agreement. He was the original owner, purchased in 1995 and took GREAT care of these amps
> 
> I'm interested to test the PA-2300 vs. the HiFonics Zeus VII. Maybe I'll get the Zeus back from Mr. Mantz soon....





bigdwiz said:


> ^^^ Very nice!! I bet you know more about those Earthquake amps than Earthquake themselves. I couldn't believe they didn't have a manual for the PA-2300 when I contacted them. What is the difference b/t the "Hohmann" series and the others? Mine are both non-Hohmann.


Yes I will look to see what I have to regards to a manual yet I know that Earthquake wanted to buy both of my brand new PA-2300's from me a few years back yet I told them no thanks...
I do know I have a 1 pager on the earthquake amps. 
I will dig it up and scan it for you and post it here for everyone.
I also had this little one:









And also this one (which I was not impressed with). It could have been the set up yet I sold it...


----------



## Ampman

cutra said:


> Here are mine in brand new condition.
> I have yet to ever even hear them...
> 
> Hopefully one day soon...


Like these amps awesome stuff


----------



## SUX 2BU

GSlider said:


> I believe that is The Hi-Fi Shop's Astro van. Built by the notorious Greg Cobbs. In this pic it was running 72 Punch Power 10's off of 24 BD1500's. It was crazy loud!


Those are DVC 10's, not Powers, but still one of my favorite 10" woofers. You can see the DVC under the Punch logo. Power DVC's said Power DVC under the Punch. Regular Powers had a different dustcap alltogether.


----------



## bigdwiz

> Yes I will look to see what I have to regards to a manual yet I know that Earthquake wanted to buy both of my brand new PA-2300's from me a few years back yet I told them no thanks...
> I do know I have a 1 pager on the earthquake amps.
> I will dig it up and scan it for you and post it here for everyone.


I have a manual as well and was planning on scanning and sending Earthquake a PDF so they would have it if anyone else needed one. I'll post it here as well. Any Earthquake experts know the deal w/ the "Hohmann series" vs. the regular models?


----------



## smgreen20

MACS , I want that 4070 Cross Over. Been looking for one for some time now .


Cutra, I want your 4300. Used to have one, soon I'll be on the look out for another one.


----------



## RPercival

Here's the best I can do. 800a4 and 800aII with the all important link. The cap actually isn't even hooked up but I might wire it up to the a2 just for kicks. They are running Fosgate Power DVCs, Boston Pro 6.4s and Boston SR69s.


----------



## kilostoys

RPercival, love your fosgate ampset! i wanna play too:

power 1000bd, power 550x, and link/endcaps/cap:









another new (to me) toy, punch 160.4:

















sombody put silicone on this poor thing (still sounds good though, considering):









dunno if i posted these yet (i have a pair of them):








they are part of my messy test bench at the moment:









these walked into my shop last week and are now on the bay (i know, not RF related, lol):









yup, been a busy couple weeks, lol.


----------



## RPercival

I really wanna get another 800a2 to run one per sub. I'm going to be reconing the subs soon and can get dual 2ohm coils.


----------



## kilostoys

ok, here it is. the DCC_1570 10-disk changer:
















and everything is here, even the warrantee papers, lol.


----------



## cutra

bigdwiz said:


> I have a manual as well and was planning on scanning and sending Earthquake a PDF so they would have it if anyone else needed one. I'll post it here as well. Any Earthquake experts know the deal w/ the "Hohmann series" vs. the regular models?


Oh please do scan it . All I have a sheet which looks like it was photocopied about 1000 times. ..


----------



## SUX 2BU

I remember those Pioneer Truck Rider speakers. They were very 'bonky' sounding. No low-end output at all.


----------



## shapka78

smgreen20 said:


> No, the 9255 is a loner in this respect. The only thing it can control is a CD changer. It can not control one of the EQH5100, DPH7100/7300, DPH9100/9300, DPH7500z, DPH910, DPH913, DPH940. Sorry.
> 
> The 920EQ would be your best bet. Be warned, the last two 920's I saw on ebay sold for over $200 each. One was $202, the other $230. I got lucky with mine, $100 from a member here who got an even better deal on it to pass it along to me and still make a profit.
> 
> If you have any more Q's about Clarion just PM me, I've been a Clarion freak sense '93. You can see my collection a few pages back.


I have some questions about Clarion...will PM you with the details


----------



## bigdwiz

cutra said:


> Oh please do scan it . All I have a sheet which looks like it was photocopied about 1000 times. ..


1995 Earthquake Sound Manual

Enjoy!


----------



## Notloudenuf

I don't remember if I've posted these in here so forgive me if you've seen them already.
Orion XTR 12's

Orion XTR 12's and a 225 HCCA

Stroker 18!

Alpine DDDrive 6.5s and Cerwin-Vega AI46P plates in "kick panels"

My first set of Diamond Audio speakers M5 6 1/2s


----------



## deodkid

i got a super nice deal with a Sony M1 amp 3 days ago and im blown away till now the way it performs.. this amp is a keeper.. imho, its better than my SS reference..


----------



## bigdwiz

Another goodie has arrived to the OldSchoolStereo labs....

See the video in 720p HD or embedded below:


----------



## bigdwiz

Do you prefer the tight bass of (3) JL 8w6 (d6) subs? 




















Or a single 15w3 d4?




















I think I'm gonna try the trio of 8w6's once I get the surrounds replaced. The 15w3 also needs a new surround...why I showed the back, not the front! 



---


----------



## TrickyRicky

Notloudenuf said:


> I don't remember if I've posted these in here so forgive me if you've seen them already.
> 
> Stroker 18!


Who designed that enclosure for the Stroker? I believe it was either Jeri or John. I've heard that was the optimal design for the stroker's max output.


----------



## RPercival

I miss my stroker. I had a single 15" DVC that was louder than 3 HX2 12s. Those subs are amazing.


----------



## Brian Steele

bigdwiz said:


> Another goodie has arrived to the OldSchoolStereo labs....


I used a Thor as my bass amp a few times, several years ago (driving two JBL 1200Gtis). Sounded pretty good, but would trip frequently. Never found out why.


----------



## TwinBassDaddy

That's quite the delivery from the Car Audio Fairy!! Love that 3-pack bonanza of Series VII HiFonics, and the 8w6's are not bad either ;-)


----------



## bigdwiz

TwinBassDaddy said:


> That's quite the delivery from the Car Audio Fairy!! Love that 3-pack bonanza of Series VII HiFonics, and the 8w6's are not bad either ;-)


Yeah, the Car Audio Fairy delivered the Odin...the JL's and other HiFonics VII's were thanks to Craig and his list 

I have another VII in the hands of Mr. Mantz right now, hopefully back in working order soon...


----------



## MACS

JL Audio 8.3 Micro Sub factory enclosure. These came loaded with three 8w6 subs in a sealed box and 4 ohm final load.


















Trio of 10w6AE (anniversary edition) subs. These have silver "JL Audio" logos on the dust cap and different rear stickers.


















I also have a trio of 15w6, but don't have a pic of the group. One of the triplets serves as my test bench sub. Yes, I know it's installed crooked . My next door neighbors love it when I crank this this thing up!!


----------



## bigdwiz

@MACS, thanks for posting this. I was curious when the W6's hit the scene and it appears by your AE models it was 1993...this fits the time frame I wanted to match for my old school install (amps, speakers and subs, not HU!)


----------



## shawnk

Finally took a pic of the newest members to the family


----------



## bigdwiz

^^ Now there's 1500 watts like no other...me = drool


----------



## bigdwiz

Since we are on the subject of Punch...

*MINT in box Punch 5.25" "Splits" from 1995*











_Doh, the screws fell out, but I still have them!_


----------



## Notloudenuf

TrickyRicky said:


> Who designed that enclosure for the Stroker? I believe it was either Jeri or John. I've heard that was the optimal design for the stroker's max output.


That's a John Fairchild design. I may still have his hand drawing around here somewhere. I believe it is posted in another thread already, though by someone else.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Notloudenuf said:


> That's a John Fairchild design. I may still have his hand drawing around here somewhere. I believe it is posted in another thread already, though by someone else.


Yeah I saved them in my PC (but that freaking computer got a **** load of virus-es) and no longer working. When ever you get a chance please post or PM them to me. Thanks.


----------



## Micksh

Here's an old one for you..


----------



## normalicy

shawnk said:


> Finally took a pic of the newest members to the family


How the heck did you pull that off? I rarely see any one of those for sale & you've got a pile of them.


----------



## smgreen20

Found this little beaut for $5 bucks. Couldn't say no for such a cheap price. Guy said it worked, but wasn't 100% sure. At that price I didn't care. As you can see, the board looks clean as a whistle. But it's a Clarion A540, does a modest 15 x 4 @ 4 ohms, 25 x 4 @ 2 ohms, non bridgeable.


----------



## bigdwiz

normalicy said:


> How the heck did you pull that off? I rarely see any one of those for sale & you've got a pile of them.


Shawn was visited recently by the Rockford DSM fairy! I won't spill the beans, but I believe he's actually planning on using some of these in the near future...

I've seen the DSM fairy myself a few times over the past few years....(notice I'm lacking the 250m2 and 500m...not for long!)


----------



## shawnk

bigdwiz said:


> Shawn was visited recently by the Rockford DSM fairy! I won't spill the beans, but I believe he's actually planning on using some of these in the near future...
> 
> I've seen the DSM fairy myself a few times over the past few years....(notice I'm lacking the 250m2 and 500m...not for long!)


LOL... something like that 

I will be using the two 500m's as well as three of the 250m2's at some point... but it will be a while. I have to finish the system in the Accord first. 

The 4th 250m2 is already spoken for......... she's going to someone with an "old school" obsession...you know who you are


----------



## Brian10962001

Here goes:


----------



## sancho20

sony xm 2000r next to a pg xs 6600


----------



## sancho20

diamond audio d7401


----------



## sancho20

soundstream 1002


----------



## sancho20

harmon kardon ca260


----------



## sancho20

phoenix gold outlaw


----------



## sancho20

lanzar 50c brand new in the box


----------



## sancho20

soundstream d200 ii


----------



## sancho20

diamond audio d7402 new in the box


----------



## sancho20

a/d/s p640 anniversary amp


----------



## sancho20

orion 2250


----------



## so cal eddie

sancho20 said:


> lanzar 50c brand new in the box


Sweet collection! This one is my favorite.


----------



## sancho20

I was going to post more ..this is only about 1/10 of it but all my pics are to big to post on here so i had to resize them and it takes forever..


----------



## nirschl

Brian10962001;
[URL=http://s254.photobucket.com/albums/hh93/1991camarorslow/electronics/?action=view&current=0624111535.jpg said:


> [/URL]



Contra! Nice...Up- Up-Down- Down-Left-Right- Left- Right- B-A- Select- Start! 
I hope someone gets that?

Now if you had Metroid in there too we'd be talking. ; )


----------



## TrickyRicky

nirschl said:


> Contra! Nice...Up- Up-Down- Down-Left-Right- Left- Right- B-A- Select- Start!
> I hope someone gets that?
> 
> Now if you had Metroid in there too we'd be talking. ; )


The cheat code, :laugh:. Man I love me some Contra and pacman. I remember having the NES and doubles of many games, had two full drawers of NES games (apprx 150 games). I've known a few people that had around 500 games (all doubles, lol).


----------



## smgreen20

sancho20 said:


> lanzar 50c brand new in the box


My favorite one too. Along with the DA 7402 and the PG amps of course. 

For performance on the 50c
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...umb/108895-old-school-lanzar-opti-lovers.html


----------



## normalicy

I wanna be visited by the DSM fairy! Do I need to leave a tooth in my car or something?


----------



## Mighty Noid

sancho20 said:


> harmon kardon ca260


I must have sold over 100 of these bad boys in the 80's!!


----------



## normalicy

sancho20 said:


> I was going to post more ..this is only about 1/10 of it but all my pics are to big to post on here so i had to resize them and it takes forever..


Consider using a batch photo resizer. Here's a free & easy to use one:
PictureTray - Batch Resize Pictures by Dragging and Dropping

Also, it would be nice to put a bunch of your stuff in one post. Takes a lot of scrolling to check the pics out one post at a time.


----------



## PPI Master

sancho20 said:


> I was going to post more ..this is only about 1/10 of it but all my pics are to big to post on here so i had to resize them and it takes forever..


Go back a few pages and review the tutorial by Bid D..... It helped me understand how to post pics properly in one post using the hosting site. 
Thanks again to Bid D.... and of course them "Open box videos" are sweet.


----------



## sancho20

orion hcca 425 polished..


----------



## Ampman

Ran across this one the other day old school Orion 225 HCCA cool old school with lots of thump


----------



## Old Skewl

Nice! Haven't seen much OS Orion HCCA recently!


----------



## PPI_GUY

Maybe everyone can relate which brands were popular in their areas back in the day. Locally, in southern and central KY, Orion and Rockford were hands down the most popular amplifier brands with Kicker, RF and Volcano being the speaker companies of choice. Alpine was the headunit manufacturer most commonly seen. 
Most popular entry-level brands were Coustic and Savard.
This would have been from the period between '88 and '96.


----------



## Old Skewl

Western MD

Late 80's - early 90's: Alpine, Sony, Pioneer, ADS, Boston Acoustics, Yamaha, Rockford Fosgate.

Mid to late 90's: Eclipse and MB Quart came on the scene.

I had to be different:
Sony XR-7500(Dead Head)
PPI 4200AM
Boston Pro 6.2
(2)Soundstream SS-12 Reference


----------



## SUX 2BU

Alberta and Saskatchewan, late 80s/early 90s: In my small city home town it was the one car audio store who pretty much determined the popular brands. And that was Alpine and Pioneer for all items and then Rockford came in and some Coustic, Lear Jet and LA Sound. In Edmonton and Saskatoon it was a much wider brand choice like Kenwood, Sony, Boston, Orion, PPI, PG, JL, Yamaha, Bazooka, JBL, HK and Soundstream as well as the standards like RF, Alpine and Pioneer. Going to shows was awesome seeing all the different brands


----------



## smgreen20

Monticello/Summerset, KY early to mid 90's was Phoenix Gold. 

Lafayette, IN early to mid 90's was JL for subs, Phoenix Gold, MTX, LANZAR, and RF for amps, MB Quart for speakers, and Clarion and Alpine for HUs.


----------



## smgreen20

Monticello/Summerset, KY early to mid 90's was Phoenix Gold. 

Lafayette, IN early to mid 90's was JL for subs, Phoenix Gold, MTX, LANZAR, and RF for amps, MB Quart for speakers, and Clarion and Alpine for HUs.


----------



## PPI_GUY

smgreen20 said:


> Monticello/Summerset, KY early to mid 90's was Phoenix Gold.
> 
> Lafayette, IN early to mid 90's was JL for subs, Phoenix Gold, MTX, LANZAR, and RF for amps, MB Quart for speakers, and Clarion and Alpine for HUs.


Dang dude, small world! I live in Somerset now. Remember "Sound Wave" in Somerset?


----------



## Micksh

Wow, let's see...I worked in Akron, Ohio at Century 2000 during those years...we were pretty much the largest single car stereo store in the world at that time so we sold nearly everything, but probably our best sellers were:
Low end:
Targa, Legacy, Black Magic
Mid lines:
Hollywood Sound Labs, MTX, Clarion
High end:
PPI, Orion, Oz Audio, JL Audio, U.S. Amps, Blade Technologies, Autotek, MB Quart, Eclipse


----------



## PPI Master

All the Orion I used turned out to be junk. Unreliable and not making rated power. Those PopTops were just gimmicks that didn't help the sound. Most the time ended up losing the hold-down screws and the top rattled. The stupid fuses inside were a joke of a design and the end connectors sucked. The S/N ratio was way down and zero SQ. Most people used them for Subs, but even then they lacked ability to back-it-up. Can you tell how much I prefer anything else over the Orion?


----------



## minbari

PPI Master said:


> All the Orion I used turned out to be junk. Unreliable and not making rated power. Those PopTops were just gimmicks that didn't help the sound. Most the time ended up losing the hold-down screws and the top rattled. The stupid fuses inside were a joke of a design and the end connectors sucked. The S/N ratio was way down and zero SQ. Most people used them for Subs, but even then they lacked ability to back-it-up. Can you tell how much I prefer anything else over the Orion?


depends on how far back you go. the older early 90's orion amps were legendary. had a 225HCCA pushing 3 gen 1 w6s. thing pounded like no other. the 250SX running the quart comp set sounded very nice. (the german quarts)

I will agree, after about mid 90's thier quality went way down.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Micksh said:


> Wow, let's see...I worked in Akron, Ohio at Century 2000 during those years...we were pretty much the largest single car stereo store in the world at that time so we sold nearly everything, but probably our best sellers were:
> Low end:
> Targa, Legacy, Black Magic
> Mid lines:
> Hollywood Sound Labs, MTX, Clarion
> High end:
> PPI, Orion, Oz Audio, JL Audio, U.S. Amps, Blade Technologies, Autotek, MB Quart, Eclipse


What made you the largest? Square footage or yearly sales volume in dollars? Did you guys ever bring in one of those HSL subs with the multi-magnet setups? They looked like a rebranded Focal sub, before Focal became popular for car. Never seen one outside of their ads in the car audio magazines.


----------



## Micksh

SUX 2BU said:


> What made you the largest? Square footage or yearly sales volume in dollars? Did you guys ever bring in one of those HSL subs with the multi-magnet setups? They looked like a rebranded Focal sub, before Focal became popular for car. Never seen one outside of their ads in the car audio magazines.


Far as I understood it at the time, we were the highest yearly sales volume for a single store (I heard whispers that one year we did almost $7 million in sales including pagers and stuff too. Lol) Not positive about the numbers, but we were top in sales for PPI and JL a couple different years, among other brands. 

As far as the HSL sub, can't say we ever had one of those. We did sell a TON of Hollywood though, probably our best selling sub. (Didn't hurt we ran a wall of them in our Hearse back then)

Yeah, I miss those crazy busy days in the audio scene....


----------



## Old Skewl

Here is some "Velvet Hammerness!"



















Used to run 2 of these. Sold them cause I couldn't fit a box that big in my '91 300ZX TT. Now I have the lonely one.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Old Skewl said:


> Here is some "Velvet Hammerness!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used to run 2 of these. Sold them cause I couldn't fit a box that big in my '91 300ZX TT. Now I have the lonely one.


That basket/motor looks exactly like the EVM 12L by ElectroVoice. I wouldnt suprise if it was the same manufacture. The EV was made in USA, that soundstream also looks like its made in USA (lol besides it stating Made In USA). Except the the magnet for the EV was bigger (16lbs).


----------



## SUX 2BU

It also looks a lot like my Gauss-made Alpine 6012 reference sub. Basket is a little different but magnet, cone and dustcap are similar.


----------



## chad

gauss look way different. IMHO...


----------



## PPI_GUY

Not going to get into a pi$$ing match but, the Orion HCCA stuff I heard (Gen 1 & 2) was badass. The 2100HCCA was an animal. A buddy had three in his Blazer and it was the loudest vehicle of that type I have ever heard. Don't think I've heard anyone complain about the red amps.


----------



## envisionelec

finbar said:


> Carver M-4060 , an old CL score.


I just picked up a BNIB Carver M-2060 and a pair of BNIB Infinity 692 Reference with the clear poly cones for a really great price on CL today. The Infinitys need new surrounds, but totally worth the effort. The Carver box has old-school Esoteric Audio amplifier wiring kit. The whole set was bought from Crutchfield in 1990 and never installed. The kid I bought it from was about the same age as the gear - and it was his dad's. Makes sense. 

I'll post pics soon.


----------



## ChrisB

PPI_GUY said:


> Not going to get into a pi$$ing match but, the Orion HCCA stuff I heard (Gen 1 & 2) was badass. The 2100HCCA was an animal. A buddy had three in his Blazer and it was the loudest vehicle of that type I have ever heard. Don't think I've heard anyone complain about the red amps.


I still have 5 HCCA 225s (Digital Reference Line) that I can't decide on what to do with. They really don't fetch enough money on eBay to warrant the hassle of selling them, and I highly doubt I will ever use them in an install. Oh well, I guess I will revisit this 6 months down the road when I rearrange my storage room.

EDIT: Who knows, maybe I will grab that 1989 notchback rustang that I always wanted and can do a period correct install in it. I doubt it will happen, but one never knows.


----------



## yong_ly07

Some 8 ohm version c-10 competitions


----------



## IbizaOnAcid

Thought I may as well get in on the fun!


----------



## edman79

IbizaOnAcid said:


> Thought I may as well get in on the fun!


:shocked2:

Nice! Love Xtant


----------



## bfrance

SW MO.

Probably the most popular lines I remember in the early 90's were PPI, Rockford, and US Amps for amps, Alpine and Denon for head units, Quart and Alpine Separates. Also saw a TON of Kicker and Orion subs (xtr's were everywhere back then!). 

Mid-late 90's it went to Zapco, Soundstream and still US for amps, Vega for subs and still a ton of Quart for separates.

-Ben


----------



## PPI Master

ChrisB said:


> I still have 5 HCCA 225s (Digital Reference Line) that I can't decide on what to do with. They really don't fetch enough money on eBay to warrant the hassle of selling them, and I highly doubt I will ever use them in an install. Oh well, I guess I will revisit this 6 months down the road when I rearrange my storage room.
> 
> EDIT: Who knows, maybe I will grab that 1989 notchback rustang that I always wanted and can do a period correct install in it. I doubt it will happen, but one never knows.


Best of luck for your decision. I'm just saying that I have never had seller's remorse after letting go of Orion amplifiers, Other side of the coin, you have to pry PPI gear from me after the 2x4 cold-cocks my noggin and I'm lying still on the floor, or hold me at gunpoint and steal it.


----------



## PPI_GUY

ChrisB said:


> I still have 5 HCCA 225s (Digital Reference Line) that I can't decide on what to do with. They really don't fetch enough money on eBay to warrant the hassle of selling them, and I highly doubt I will ever use them in an install. Oh well, I guess I will revisit this 6 months down the road when I rearrange my storage room.
> 
> EDIT: Who knows, maybe I will grab that 1989 notchback rustang that I always wanted and can do a period correct install in it. I doubt it will happen, but one never knows.


Contact me via PM if you are interested in selling a few or all of those HCCA amps.


----------



## TrickyRicky

ChrisB said:


> I still have 5 HCCA 225s (Digital Reference Line) that I can't decide on what to do with. They really don't fetch enough money on eBay to warrant the hassle of selling them, and I highly doubt I will ever use them in an install. Oh well, I guess I will revisit this 6 months down the road when I rearrange my storage room.
> 
> EDIT: Who knows, maybe I will grab that 1989 notchback rustang that I always wanted and can do a period correct install in it. I doubt it will happen, but one never knows.


Put some dynamite inside of them and blow them up. Upload and post youtube video. You'll never install them, they are too big and not enough power, very inefficient.


----------



## PPI Master

Anything "Digital" don't belong in this Old School Showoff thread.
Tricky is right, just make certain to use Old School dynamite.... you know the one - It's cannonball shaped unit like Heckle & Jeckyl used.


----------



## imjustjason

TrickyRicky said:


> You'll never install them, they are too big and not enough power, very inefficient.


The LP nut is calling another brand of amps inefficient?



PPI Master said:


> Anything "Digital" don't belong in this Old School Showoff thread.


They were called "Digital Reference" at the onset of CD head units in the car world, meaning you would get the most out of your CD (digital) player. There is nothing digital about them other than the name.


----------



## minbari

TrickyRicky said:


> Put some dynamite inside of them and blow them up. Upload and post youtube video. You'll never install them, they are too big and not enough power, very inefficient.


seriously? a 225 is only abuot 12 inches long. and puts out 400 watts without breaking a sweat. they are only inefficient at higher ohm loads, since they were designed to be run at 1/2 ohm. if you want to run them at 4 ohm, get the SX series.

these were/are excellent amplifiers.


----------



## TrickyRicky

imjustjason said:


> *The LP nut is calling another brand of amps inefficient?*
> 
> 
> They were called "Digital Reference" at the onset of CD head units in the car world, meaning you would get the most out of your CD (digital) player. There is nothing digital about them other than the name.


Jezz it was a joke that me and ChrisB probably only get, lol. But no longer an LP nut, I've moved on to something more realistic and car audio is not it.


----------



## radwilsons5803

Heres a few more pics

Rockford Punch 200ix, 4080, with endcaps and link. Plus 2 BA 10.8lf's










Alpine CDE-7821 and ERE-G180











Alpine 3008











Orion XTR 12 dvc











The200ix and 4080 with end caps


----------



## envisionelec

minbari said:


> seriously? a 225 is only abuot 12 inches long. and puts out 400 watts without breaking a sweat. they are only inefficient at higher ohm loads, since they were designed to be run at 1/2 ohm. if you want to run them at 4 ohm, get the SX series.
> 
> these were/are excellent amplifiers.


Their early amps were inefficient, mainly due to the power supply design being PAM rather than PWM. Instantaneous current requirements were ridiculous compared to today's designs and that wasn't because they were good at delivering current. They were just inefficient. The output stage, on the other hand, was quite efficient but about as nonlinear as you could get. Sure, they put out the power, but wow - very disappointing nonlinearities at low impedance loads. Someday I'll write a blog about it. Until then, you'll just have to take my word for it.


----------



## Old Skewl

Where do you find all of those BA Pro 8in subs?

WHoops! I guess those are 10's. Just the 8 Ohm version.(The 8 tricked me)



radwilsons5803 said:


> Heres a few more pics
> 
> Rockford Punch 200ix, 4080, with endcaps and link. Plus 2 BA 10.8lf's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpine CDE-7821 and ERE-G180
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpine 3008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orion XTR 12 dvc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The200ix and 4080 with end caps


----------



## ChrisB

TrickyRicky said:


> Put some dynamite inside of them and blow them up. Upload and post youtube video. You'll never install them, they are too big and not enough power, very inefficient.


hahahahaha... good one!:laugh:


----------



## bigdwiz

:shocked2: ^^ radwilsons5803 needs to start his own "old school car stereo picker" show. This dude finds some nice pieces almost every week!


----------



## radwilsons5803

^^^^trust me Big D, ive thought about it already, haha. And old skewl, guess im just lucky but i do have my ways of finding just about anything it seems. I know a guy that has 2 more BA Pro 8's and the Pro 3 way comps as well. I almost had them in my possession but he changed his mind at the last second. Hopefully he will be in touch soon.


----------



## Thrill_House

edman79 said:


> :shocked2:
> 
> Nice! Love Xtant


 Deff some of the nicest looking amps ever made!


----------



## dman

the Rarest Orion i know of.... because never put into production.. This is one of the prototypes...


----------



## n_olympios

n_olympios said:


>





cutra said:


> Wait a second!!!
> How the heck are you controlling the deck from your steering column???
> I have the same deck (never installed it yet) but I never knew it had that option.
> Please tell me how that's possible.





iroller said:


> I also would like to know about that column control


Hi guys! Sorry for the delay in replying. The 7998 has a wired remote plug in the rear. For further info, I'm copying the text from my video description:



> This is a short video of my Alpine CDA-7998R, combined with an original Alpine APF-S100PS adapter for the OEM steering wheel column stalk. All stalk functions work properly without any delays (contrary to most aftermarket stalk adapters). This adapter is designed to work with CANBUS vehicles, so it provides the HU with illumination and ACC switch info as well. The car is a late 2003 Citroen Xsara VTS (MkII, PhIII).


Alpine has an adaptor for most cars out there, HERE's a chart for the european ones, although I couldn't find the equivalent in the US site. You can get one from other companies as well, but it turns out Alpine's is cheaper (for my cars at least). That's a first. :laugh:


----------



## smgreen20

PPI_GUY said:


> Dang dude, small world! I live in Somerset now. Remember "Sound Wave" in Somerset?


Sorry, but no. I've lived in Lafayette, IN my whole life. My dads side of the family lives in Somerset/Monticello, KY. I only remember small things from that time and what my cousins ex-husband has told me when he worked at one of those stores. 

We're both PG fanatics so we talked a lot of PG then. I still love PG to this day (both new and old), but my love for Clarion has grown the more.


----------



## Prime mova

I'm really enjoying BigD's you tube vids. Maybe some of you senior old school guys could get involved. I haven't got much audio gear to show off as such. But will keep you updated when I do.


----------



## bigdwiz

Prime mova said:


> I'm really enjoying BigD's you tube vids. Maybe some of you senior old school guys could get involved. I haven't got much audio gear to show off as such. But will keep you updated when I do.


Thanks man. I have plans to get the HiFonics Odin VII on the bench and test output today and should have video posted in the next few days.

Also, for those who didn't know, I sent Steve Meade a Punch 150 sticker for his 2nd gen Punch 150 he showed off a while back and Steve hooked me up by giving me a nice plug. Those who have been hiding under a rock, Meade has the largest Car Audio audience on YouTube with over 100,000 subscribers and has a Tahoe with 30,000 watts of Rockford power.

See about 0:45 for my 20 seconds of fame...


----------



## Brian10962001

nirschl said:


> Contra! Nice...Up- Up-Down- Down-Left-Right- Left- Right- B-A- Select- Start!
> I hope someone gets that?
> 
> Now if you had Metroid in there too we'd be talking. ; )


It is INSANE what some of these games cost now days. I wanted a copy of the old GI Joe game I had when I was in grade school, it's running upwards of 60 bucks for a copy on eBay, for just the cartridge! I never knew what this stuff would be worth or I would have kept ALL OF IT! I traded it off back in the mid 2000's to buy Playstation games  

I have a ton more car audio as well, it's just a pain to get it from the camera to here, I'll get around to it though. I'm slow but reliable


----------



## PPI Master

Almost let this get to 200 pages without anyone posting one of these ->


----------



## PPI Master

Oh, and here's big brother ->


----------



## Ampman

Just got another PPI Sedona APA-430IX yesterday bro inlaw got from a contrator buddy that didn't want it bro inlaw didn't need it either so he gave it to me  here's all three of mine together  hehe.







one of these is an 200IX forgot to mention that lol


----------



## MACS

PPI Master said:


> Almost let this get to 200 pages without anyone posting one of these ->


Sure there was . Page 92 post #2285

My Ax606.2 does not have the original box, but it is brand new, never installed. BTW beautiful pair of amps you have there. That A1200.2 is freaking gorgeous!


----------



## bigdwiz

Do you prefer Red or Black? Recent Craigslist score...They are not perfect, but 8/10 is not bad for 20yr old amps!

Orion 2150 SX and 250 HCCA






























See more in the video:


----------



## Old Skewl

Nice score BIGD! Wish I lived in an area that had CL scores like that. I gave up looking. Just a bunch of laptops, cheap TV's, Ipods & HT systems. LOL!

Anyway I will be anxious to see a power test on that 250 HCCA. I have a 250R.


----------



## PPI Master

MACS said:


> Sure there was . Page 92 post #2285
> 
> My Ax606.2 does not have the original box, but it is brand new, never installed. BTW beautiful pair of amps you have there. That A1200.2 is freaking gorgeous!


I'm going to regret it, but both black Arts are for sale and soon to be upon EbayLand.


----------



## TerryTee




----------



## Prime mova

Quite a rare banner prolly be seen in mobile audio shops selling rf between 1985-92.


----------



## bigdwiz

^^^ Nice banner! I remember seeing those in local car stereo shops, I bet only a few survived. One of these would look great in the oldschoolstereo labs!!


----------



## Prime mova

Sorry mate, we both missed out it sold on eBay in 5 minutes two days ago for $20.


----------



## nautilus

8675309 said:


> My 5331 and 2 - 5302's. I will post photos of my 414 when I get it.



Selling your HU?


----------



## bigdwiz

I didn't really need to hear that....someone got mighty lucky, maybe planning a donation to the old school cause (me?)


----------



## stills

stills said:


> found my old soundstream shirt in storage:



knew i had more somewhere.
i've got a short sleeve stroker shirt from the same period too.


----------



## bigdwiz

Some new (old school) goodies!


*MTX Blue Thunder 6.5's, 5.25's, 4's and tweets!*











*Phoenix Gold MS-2125 w/ factory silkscreened Plexi bottom and Orion 222 SX (moon & stars):*


----------



## imjustjason

That OG Art looks amazing.


----------



## bigdwiz

The PG and Orion aren't too shabby either...got them from a dude named Jason


----------



## Patriot_tech

BigD - Is that my 425? C'mon show it off too!


----------



## bigdwiz

Patriot_tech said:


> BigD - Is that my 425? C'mon show it off too!


Yes, and it looks AMAZING...pics coming soon. I actually show it off in my unboxing of the Blue Thunder speakers:


----------



## bigdwiz

More pics of the PPI Pro MOS 425 and PG MS-2125:


----------



## imjustjason

bigdwiz said:


> The PG and Orion aren't too shabby either...got them from a dude named Jason


Yeah, well thank goodness you didn't do one of your "unboxing" videos of my crappy packing.


----------



## bigdwiz

imjustjason said:


> Yeah, well thank goodness you didn't do one of your "unboxing" videos of my crappy packing.


Ha, and you think I didn't?? :idea3:


----------



## smgreen20

Those are some pristine looking Eclipse HUs. My friend has an ECD-415 that only has six weeks of use on it, by me of course. He bought it new in '95 and I used it to have mine HU sent in for repair. Said he'd sell it to me, just don't know when. 


Love those blue thunders too.


----------



## smgreen20

Double post.


----------



## PPI Master

smgreen20 said:


> Those are some pristine looking Eclipse HUs. My friend has an ECD-415 that only has six weeks of use on it, by me of course. He bought it new in '95 and I used it to have mine HU sent in for repair. Said he'd sell it to me, just don't know when.
> 
> 
> Love those blue thunders too.


So that's how I increase my post count. (See above double post)


----------



## smgreen20

I don't mean to, for some reason when I post from my phone, it double posts.

I go back and edit/delete when it does so.


----------



## nautic70

This what you guys and this thread have done to me, scouring craigslist and eBay at all hours of the night and morning looking for the cool old car audio that I either used to have when I was younger or couldn't afford. Here are some my recent finds

The clarion auto PC is an eBay score that is totally complete with every piece and little use, the ppi 4200 is the piece that started this all for me. It was giving to me by a Co worker, then I got the 3 smaller ppi's, then the pro mos 425. ( I am looking for a reasonably priced good condition 450 to put with it) Last is the lot of speakers I found on CL for 40 bucks. It is a pair of 6 1/2 in RF audiophiles, 5 1/4 ss granites and pioneers, a set of altec lancing tw1s and Polk audio mm3000's. Thanks for my new sub car audio addiction, as if buying new stuff wasn't expensive enough.


----------



## Linear Power

Few of my collections:


----------



## subwoofery

Linear Power said:


> Few of my collections:


Now, that is SWEET (Monolothic that is ) 

Kelvin


----------



## HiFonics addict

This is my collection of HiFonics ( update ).


----------



## Darth SQ

HiFonics addict said:


> This is my collection of HiFonics ( update ).


Wow!

Just....

WOW!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jimmyjames16

PPI Master said:


> Almost let this get to 200 pages without anyone posting one of these ->


Or one of these.. (mine..hahaha)


----------



## smgreen20

nautic70 said:


> This what you guys and this thread have done to me, scouring craigslist and eBay at all hours of the night and morning looking for the cool old car audio that I either used to have when I was younger or couldn't afford. Here are some my recent finds
> 
> The clarion auto PC is an eBay score that is totally complete with every piece and little use, the ppi 4200 is the piece that started this all for me. It was giving to me by a Co worker, then I got the 3 smaller ppi's, then the pro mos 425. ( I am looking for a reasonably priced good condition 450 to put with it) Last is the lot of speakers I found on CL for 40 bucks. It is a pair of 6 1/2 in RF audiophiles, 5 1/4 ss granites and pioneers, a set of altec lancing tw1s and Polk audio mm3000's. Thanks for my new sub car audio addiction, as if buying new stuff wasn't expensive enough.


Just saw a Clarion Auto PC310 on ebay w/a CD changer for $25.00. It was posted for the 2nd time. The first time it didn't sell and for the grand total of $45 shipped, I'm kicking myself for not getting it. I have an Auto PC310, but not a changer. Mine too is complete with everything. Looking into getting a memory card for it, just because.


----------



## nautic70

smgreen20 said:


> Just saw a Clarion Auto PC310 on ebay w/a CD changer for $25.00. It was posted for the 2nd time. The first time it didn't sell and for the grand total of $45 shipped, I'm kicking myself for not getting it. I have an Auto PC310, but not a changer. Mine too is complete with everything. Looking into getting a memory card for it, just because.


That's the one but there was no changer. I figured for what I paid for its a pretty cool and unique peice. I do have the memory card with mine which is nice I'd rather find a changer for it than memory card.


----------



## PPI_GUY

200 pages!
Found this in the closet in the spare bedroom. Circa 1992 I think.


----------



## smgreen20

nautic70 said:


> That's the one but there was no changer. I figured for what I paid for its a pretty cool and unique peice. I do have the memory card with mine which is nice I'd rather find a changer for it than memory card.


The memory cards are a dime a dozen, and it would be just for sh!ts and giggles. 

There's another Auto PC310 with changer on the bay right now for $100 shipped.


----------



## n_olympios

nautic70 said:


> The clarion auto PC is an eBay score that is totally complete with every piece and little use


This came as stock equipment in a different version of my car (the quite non-intuitively named Citroen Xsara AutoPC). They also did a Windows CE one, with a bigger info screen and integrated trip computer. Quite a rare find, although they were produced normally. For a car launched back in '97, this was quite advanced.


----------



## Old Skewl

Nice PPI Black M/AMs!! Tough to find nice clean ones. Missed out on a couple clean ones about 7 or 8 months ago. Nothing I have seen since is worth buying.



nautic70 said:


> This what you guys and this thread have done to me, scouring craigslist and eBay at all hours of the night and morning looking for the cool old car audio that I either used to have when I was younger or couldn't afford. Here are some my recent finds
> 
> The clarion auto PC is an eBay score that is totally complete with every piece and little use, the ppi 4200 is the piece that started this all for me. It was giving to me by a Co worker, then I got the 3 smaller ppi's, then the pro mos 425. ( I am looking for a reasonably priced good condition 450 to put with it) Last is the lot of speakers I found on CL for 40 bucks. It is a pair of 6 1/2 in RF audiophiles, 5 1/4 ss granites and pioneers, a set of altec lancing tw1s and Polk audio mm3000's. Thanks for my new sub car audio addiction, as if buying new stuff wasn't expensive enough.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Caution: Oldschool in use...


----------



## radwilsons5803

Picked these up the other day


----------



## iroller

I likeee those would go nice in a impala.


----------



## radwilsons5803

^^^^^^ you trying to tell me something Roger?


----------



## nautic70

If tomm goes as planned I will have more goodies to share. And those audiophile 8's drool drool drool. I missed buying a 12 for 20 bucks off CL a couple months ago.


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ WHAT? 12 for $20??? You mean $20 each or the whole lot for $20? Even at $20 that's a screamin' deal. Nice speakers. 

Nice score, radwilsons.


----------



## The Baron Groog

Think he meant 1x 12"-at least he says "a 12"


----------



## minbari

HiFonics addict said:


> This is my collection of HiFonics ( update ).


that is impressive............if you ever want to sell some of that >_>


----------



## SUX 2BU

The Baron Groog said:


> Think he meant 1x 12"-at least he says "a 12"


I should read a little closer


----------



## radwilsons5803

nautic70 said:


> If tomm goes as planned I will have more goodies to share. And those audiophile 8's drool drool drool. I missed buying a 12 for 20 bucks off CL a couple months ago.


 Thanks man! Why didnt you pick up the 12, cause it was only one or just never got the chance? I got these 4 8's and a Punch 75.2 together. Guy bought an old Trans Am and he wasnt big on the bass apparently. 

Thank you as well SUX 2BU


----------



## nautic70

SUX 2BU said:


> ^ WHAT? 12 for $20??? You mean $20 each or the whole lot for $20? Even at $20 that's a screamin' deal. Nice speakers.
> 
> Nice score, radwilsons.


Its was a single RF audiophile 12 that I missed out on. Just saw the ad late at night with no phone # and by the time he got back to me via email, it was gone.


----------



## PPI Master

nautic70 said:


> This what you guys and this thread have done to me, scouring craigslist and eBay at all hours of the night and morning looking for the cool old car audio that I either used to have when I was younger or couldn't afford. Here are some my recent finds
> 
> The clarion auto PC is an eBay score that is totally complete with every piece and little use, the ppi 4200 is the piece that started this all for me. It was giving to me by a Co worker, then I got the 3 smaller ppi's, then the pro mos 425. ( I am looking for a reasonably priced good condition 450 to put with it) Last is the lot of speakers I found on CL for 40 bucks. It is a pair of 6 1/2 in RF audiophiles, 5 1/4 ss granites and pioneers, a set of altec lancing tw1s and Polk audio mm3000's. Thanks for my new sub car audio addiction, as if buying new stuff wasn't expensive enough.


Welcome to this addiction. Soon you will be plastering your garage walls with unused amplifiers cause you can't get enough of em ->


----------



## bigdwiz

^^ Love the wall "Art"!! :laugh:

I just had an HCCA family reunion and brought together....

225 HCCA - Little Brother
250 HCCA - Big Brother
2100 HCCA - DADDY!!












Also, a new-school Rockford PBR300x1 for size comparison...


----------



## Old Skewl

Nice!! Did you test out that 250 HCCA yet for wattage? Let alone the 2100?!?!? Haven't checked your YouTube page recently.


----------



## bigdwiz

Old Skewl said:


> Nice!! Did you test out that 250 HCCA yet for wattage? Let alone the 2100?!?!? Haven't checked your YouTube page recently.


Haven't tested the 250 yet and before I test the 2100, I'm going to need to upgrade my electrical... Add another 20A circuit so I can parallel another 100A Power Supply!


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI Master said:


> Welcome to this addiction. Soon you will be plastering your garage walls with unused amplifiers cause you can't get enough of em ->


So that's where all the g** damn 3" Art spacers went! :mean:

BTW, the fly swatter makes a nice classy touch to the whole wall display. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI Master

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> So that's where all the g** damn 3" Art spacers went! :mean:
> 
> BTW, the fly swatter makes a nice classy touch to the whole wall display.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Ha, that fly swatter was hanging on the wall when I moved into the joint. It's probably older than me and I fart dust.
Here is my son admiring the other Art on the wall ->


----------



## PPI Master

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> So that's where all the g** damn 3" Art spacers went! :mean:
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I count 11 spacers in this car when you include the pair of black 3" in the ceiling with the Black A1200.2 . Good thing for me I got them Water Cooled A600.2s otherwise that would be another two pair of spacers. I think I might have some left and may possibly sell em by Christmas if I can get off my lazy can.


----------



## PPI_GUY

bigdwiz said:


> ^^ Love the wall "Art"!! :laugh:
> 
> I just had an HCCA family reunion and brought together....
> 
> 225 HCCA - Little Brother
> 250 HCCA - Big Brother
> 2100 HCCA - DADDY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a new-school Rockford PBR300x1 for size comparison...



Holy Crap Dereck! I thought you said you were getting away from collecting old school gear? Instead I see you're cornering the market!!!


----------



## bigdwiz

What can I say? Collecting is a drug and I'm addicted....I need detox :inout:

I may sell some amps soon, but not the Orion's. I have a few extra PG's and some others I'll prob let go...


----------



## smgreen20

bigdwiz said:


> I may sell some amps soon, but not the Orion's. I have a few extra PG's...


YOU SINNER!!!!!!!!! How dare you? 

Like I have room to talk. I no longer have my ZPA0.3, ZPA0.5 and ZX450v2. 

BUT..... I do still have my 2 XS104's, XS165 comps, and ZP5 comps.


----------



## smgreen20

PPI Master said:


>


I would love to see more install pics of this.


----------



## HiFonics addict

minbari said:


> that is impressive............if you ever want to sell some of that >_>


Sorry, no sale.
I gave away a pluto + plato VII to a friend at his birthday and that where the first and last HiFonics to leave my house. ( feels wrong to part with any of them )


----------



## PPI Master

HiFonics, Hey, A Christmas tree erected in the middle of them amps would be perfect. Ha..... Christmas comes early and then you leave it up all year long since them amps aint leaving . Also would prevent kids from running through the house and tripping over the stash.


----------



## nautic70

So here is what I picked up on my days off. When I talked to the guy and asked him how old they were he said ".... um I think like 3-4 years old ". I laughed. I don't know if I am gonna keep these. I may put them up for sale or somthing. I just like the chase for trying to find a good deal in good condition old school stereo stuff.


----------



## Darth SQ

smgreen20 said:


> I would love to see more install pics of this.


That white art amp in the middle looks very familiar.
Bad bad memories for me.

If you're selling the extra art spacers, I could sure use two of them to complete my install.
Any chances?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## RiLoWa

New to the forum and happened accross this thread. It kinda made me senti-_mental_.

This probably doesn't qualify as an old school collection to some standards, it certainly didn't start out as being a collection at all. I bought most of it new, back in the days when I had money (ahhh the memories).

From left to right PSC221, FRX456, PROART50, A404.2, A404.2, and down front of course is the DEQ230. Nothing too rare here except for the original boxes, manuals, stickers, keychain, and packing materials for the FRX456, PROART50, and both 404.2's. The PSC221 and DEQ230 I bought later used so no boxes for them.

If I was looking for a more complete collection, there would be shrouds, amp spacers, and an A300.2. Some might say that an ACM420 would be needed too, but I ever had a problem with unwanted noise.


----------



## PPI Master

RiLoWa said:


> New to the forum and happened accross this thread. It kinda made me senti-_mental_.
> 
> This probably doesn't qualify as an old school collection to some standards, it certainly didn't start out as being a collection at all. I bought most of it new, back in the days when I had money (ahhh the memories).
> 
> From left to right PSC221, FRX456, PROART50, A404.2, A404.2, and down front of course is the DEQ230. Nothing too rare here except for the original boxes, manuals, stickers, keychain, and packing materials for the FRX456, PROART50, and both 404.2's. The PSC221 and DEQ230 I bought later used so no boxes for them.
> 
> If I was looking for a more complete collection, there would be shrouds, amp spacers, and an A300.2. Some might say that an ACM420 would be needed too, but I ever had a problem with unwanted noise.


Welcome aboard even though you have been involved for more years than most since you had the chance & money to buy that stuff new. I never had money back in them days thanks to Strohs and trying to be hip at some Kegger parties. Them PPI pieces are schweet with the .2 technology. Thanks for the glimpse at the ProArt piece, cause that is very rare indeed.


----------



## RiLoWa

Here is a close up, clearly nicer condition than the few I have seen for sale since 1996 and that is what might make it rare. Have there been production numbers released to the general population of them?

As a side note, when it came time to buy this amp new, I had to give up a lot of things (beer, women, fun, maybe not in that order) for awhile in order to afford it. I even remember that I had to wait awhile for it to be made after the shop told me about it and I ordered it.


----------



## PPI Master

RiLoWa said:


> Here is a close up, clearly nicer condition than the few I have seen for sale since 1996 and that is what might make it rare. Have there been production numbers released to the general population of them?
> 
> As a side note, when it came time to buy this amp new, I had to give up a lot of things (beer, women, fun, maybe not in that order) for awhile in order to afford it. I even remember that I had to wait awhile for it to be made after the shop told me about it and I ordered it.


Wow, what a beauty. No idea how many made that single year 1996, and can't be many looking that nice. What fuse is in it? 600.2 had 60 amp cause they rated at 600 watts, but I think the ProArt rated 400 watts into 2 ohm.


----------



## RiLoWa

It has a 60A fuse in it also, the same one that it always had.
You are correct either 200 Watts per channel at 1 Ohm each or 400 Watts mono into 2 Ohms. I bought it because with the two 404.2's that put me right at a 500 Watt rated system so that I would be in the 251 Watt to 500 Watt class. The A600.2 was similar price (+/- $50), but would have put me over the 500 Watt point and at the low end of the next class.

I'm fairly sure that the PROART100 is more rare mainly due to it's price. Most people went after the A1200.2 that could afford either one. Or maybe it is the PROART25, I have seen less of those for sale than either of the other two.


----------



## Linear Power

nautic70 said:


> So here is what I picked up on my days off. When I talked to the guy and asked him how old they were he said ".... um I think like 3-4 years old ". I laughed. I don't know if I am gonna keep these. I may put them up for sale or somthing. I just like the chase for trying to find a good deal in good condition old school stereo stuff.


What a nice collection you have.


----------



## nautic70

Linear Power said:


> What a nice collection you have.


Why thank you, I have just begun my quest to find certain gear.


----------



## Prime mova

IMO ppi guys have hijackeddddd this thread. All I see is these symbol every where even on my power board at home


----------



## Prime mova

Here's an old Rockford banner to stop this ppi love triangle in it's tracks


----------



## Darth SQ

Prime mova said:


> Here's an old Rockford banner to stop this ppi love triangle in it's tracks


Why fight perfection? 

ALL HAIL THE ARTS!










Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Prime mova

Three old school Rockford Fosgate Punch 500.2's, stereo 2 x 500 watts rated at 2ohms , That's what i'm Talkin' about


----------



## Darth SQ

Prime mova said:


> Three old school Rockford Fosgate Punch 500.2's, stereo 2 x 500 watts rated at 2ohms , That's what i'm Talkin' about


They looks like Tie-Fighters. 
















Yep, definitely like a Tie Fighter.

POOF!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Prime mova

PPI ART's are sooooooo purddddy.

I'm thinking the punch 500.2 looks more like the robot in the real steel film. They sure PUNCH just as hard!!!









I think this advert says it all 








Picture attributed to BigDWiz SMD forum 9/20/2011


----------



## smgreen20

While ok love the ARTS, I will take the trusty old LANZAR Opti amps any day over them. The ARTS are great to look at, but I prefer the sound of the old Optis.


----------



## Sean Morrison

Up until what year was Lanzar considered to be in the top ranks of sound quality?


----------



## Darth SQ

Sean Morrison said:


> Up until what year was Lanzar considered to be in the top ranks of sound quality?


Oh snap........

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## radwilsons5803

Cant we all just get along. Im a fan of most old school even though RF is pretty much my fav! PPI Arts isnt too far behind, great pics guys!


----------



## bigdwiz

Yeah, I only wish I only collected one brand....would be much easier on the wallet and storage space!!

Many folks like to knock RF, but I can't imagine many other amps that would take the abuse of a car audio environment on a daily basis, and continue working over 20 years later. I'm referring to my brother's 1st gen Punch 150 (circa 1988). Looks like it survived a nuclear war (beat up), but still puts out the POWA!! I even used it for 2 years powering subs at 2 ohms mono back in the early 90's...that joker is a TANK!! Next time I'm at his house, I'll get a picture of it. He just took it of his car a few months ago, otherwise has been in use for OVER 20 YEARS !!! (and prob 6 or 7 different cars)

I'll get my hands on it and show you a true survivor of the Old School....


----------



## jrs1006

Sean Morrison said:


> Up until what year was Lanzar considered to be in the top ranks of sound quality?


I would say early 2000's late 90's was the last of the really good stuff. I think you can find some of the Zed made silver amps out there.


----------



## Prime mova

radwilsons5803 said:


> Cant we all just get along. Im a fan of most old school even though RF is pretty much my fav! PPI Arts isnt too far behind, great pics guys!


Yea just a couple of old guys puffing there chest out! More importantly when are you radwilsons available to be my purchasing officer. Your got the earth mover gear.


----------



## jrs1006

8675309 said:


> My 5331 and 2 - 5302's. I will post photos of my 414 when I get it.


Nice collection!! Do you still have it.


----------



## PPI_GUY

I would love to see a Old School Car Audio Reunion put together at some point. Probably need to put a cutoff year on what is considered "old school" though. 
Lots of events including a Crank It Up in true old school fashion along with some special displays by collectors, old demo vehicles (if any are still out there) and past champions like the Grand National or Fukuda's Blazer. Maybe some car audio personalities from the early days could talk about the beginnings of the industry. Could be a very cool event.


----------



## alachua

jrs1006 said:


> I would say early 2000's late 90's was the last of the really good stuff. I think you can find some of the Zed made silver amps out there.


This is correct. Pretty much any of the old Opti series would be considered quality gear. After that they were sold and produced some low end assembly line gear and Gary when on to start Kove audio.


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI_GUY said:


> I would love to see a Old School Car Audio Reunion put together at some point. Probably need to put a cutoff year on what is considered "old school" though.
> Lots of events including a Crank It Up in true old school fashion along with some special displays by collectors, old demo vehicles (if any are still out there) and past champions like the Grand National or Fukuda's Blazer. Maybe some car audio personalities from the early days could talk about the beginnings of the industry. Could be a very cool event.


We'd have to find out what's still out there 1st as far as previous comp vehicles.

Also, like you said, what is considered old school.

What if the hu and amps are os but the speakers are contemporary?

What if they're running an ms-8?

Does it have to be in a period correct car?

Just a few of the obstacles in the way of getting it right.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Micksh

PPI_GUY said:


> I would love to see a Old School Car Audio Reunion put together at some point. Probably need to put a cutoff year on what is considered "old school" though.
> Lots of events including a Crank It Up in true old school fashion along with some special displays by collectors, old demo vehicles (if any are still out there) and past champions like the Grand National or Fukuda's Blazer. Maybe some car audio personalities from the early days could talk about the beginnings of the industry. Could be a very cool event.


I think the thing about an old-school show that would be different from the typical show like some I've been to the last year would be the install quality. Not to say there aren't any nice installs out there, because there are, but back then EVERY car had a quality install it seemed. (Or at least an attempt at one). Everyone wanted to be loud, but didn't sacrifice the looks of the install or the usefulness of the vehicle either. The sound quality vehicles were the same way, and many now have nice installs too, but a bunch of cars now just seem to have 15 video screens all over and people think that makes it great...just my $.02. 

I would LOVE to see some old vehicles that are still out there, (though I bet most are no longer together) but if nothing else, just see if some of the old-school guys would come out of the woodwork just to promote the "sport" again. It might create some interest in competitions again, who knows...


----------



## smgreen20

Sean Morrison said:


> Up until what year was Lanzar considered to be in the top ranks of sound quality?


The same era as the ARTs. Early to mid 90's.


----------



## Micksh

Sean Morrison said:


> Up until what year was Lanzar considered to be in the top ranks of sound quality?


Actually, Lanzar was really good from the days of the Brute Force Series (pretty much exactly like the Series VII Hifonics) all the way up to the original blue Opti amps...great stuff...


----------



## smgreen20

Thanks Micksh. 

I say something in the likes of this:

Act as if it is the year 2000 (11 yrs ago) therefore you can't buy things made in 2002 or newer because we're acting as if it's 2000, so only use items available up to 2000.


----------



## Prime mova

smgreen20 said:


> Thanks Micksh.
> 
> I say something in the likes of this:
> 
> Act as if it is the year 2000 (11 yrs ago) therefore you can't buy things made in 2002 or newer because we're acting as if it's 2000, so only use items available up to 2000.


Lucky the stereo wiring and fuses in my 1990 toyota hilux are pre 2000.


----------



## Darth SQ

smgreen20 said:


> Thanks Micksh.
> 
> I say something in the likes of this:
> 
> Act as if it is the year 2000 (11 yrs ago) therefore you can't buy things made in 2002 or newer because we're acting as if it's 2000, so only use items available up to 2000.


Good luck with that when it comes to speakers that still work.
Most are worn out, falling apart, blown, and worst, already pitched in the trash, and long since gone.

So what do we do about that?
Will speakers be excluded?

Can you imagine the run on os high quality head units alone?

"WTB ALPINE 7909 will pay $3500!"

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Micksh

Let's see, if I were building my ultimate old-school install...Eclipse ECD-413 (which I have two of, but are pretty beat) PPI DEQ-230 EQ (which I sold last year and regret), PPI FRX-456 or OMX-432 Crossover (Had an OMX at one time), Blade Technologies SE-Series amps (probably the 200x6 and a mono sub amp would work) Oz Audio (Superman style) 8" midbass, 4" or 5 1/4" midrange, tweeters, and either the Oz subs or old original style JL 12w6. Heck, even though I would have the DEQ-230, I might just throw in a Par-225 up front too...sigh...I owned most of this stuff back then, except I had the M-Series Blade amps. The only thing that is interchangeable to me would be the Oz tweeters...I love them, but also loved the old MB Quart QM-25HC too...


----------



## PPI_GUY

I think you might have to dictate something like XX% of your total system would need to be pre-2000 (or whatever year) equipment. What that percentage would be, who knows? Obviously components would probably be exempt as not much is available now. I can see more points being awarded for systems that best reflect a true old school system but, 100% might be a tough number to get to. I don't have all the answers on this, maybe others can offer a solution?


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI_GUY said:


> I think you might have to dictate something like XX% of your total system would need to be pre-2000 (or whatever year) equipment. What that percentage would be, who knows? Obviously components would probably be exempt as not much is available now. I can see more points being awarded for systems that best reflect a true old school system but, 100% might be a tough number to get to. I don't have all the answers on this, maybe others can offer a solution?


Maybe not all the answers, but definitely a good start.
Never thought of meeting a %.

Very good idea indeed.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Prime mova

PPI_GUY said:


> I think you might have to dictate something like XX% of your total system would need to be pre-2000 (or whatever year) equipment. What that percentage would be, who knows? Obviously components would probably be exempt as not much is available now. I can see more points being awarded for systems that best reflect a true old school system but, 100% might be a tough number to get to. I don't have all the answers on this, maybe others can offer a solution?


My 0.2$ or maybe more considering the currency exchange  

It's always been about the amps, what amp you use defines who you are and even the assumptions about you that audioholics make. Place competitors in teams due to what amps they use and put a restriction on digital processing. Digital processing has taken the creativity and craftsmanship out of car audio IMO. 

Then theres the funds that you will need to run such a competition. No car audio shop will pitch in cash for something that will have zero return for them. So you need ol' school enthusiasts with money and time or the ability to generate cash from the event. Guys like Steve Meade and our own BigD use media like YouTube to great effect. If guys like this are interested then your half way there. 

IMO competitions in ol' school gear will happen. Maybe it'll be around midlife crisis time for most of us when we all have the time and money.


----------



## ChrisB

Next up on the chopping block:










Note the title of my username and date with pics paper.


----------



## PPI_GUY

ChrisB said:


> Next up on the chopping block:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the title of my username and date with pics paper.


You know, I've tried really hard to let go of my PPI amps but, just can't do it. I even pulled them out of my daily driver and replaced them with new JL XD amps. Loved the JL's but, decided to sell them and now my PPI's are back in the truck. The new stuff sounded atleast as good and was far easier on my stock electrical but, I just have this affinity for these old dinosaur amps. Sad I know.


----------



## starboy869

crazy stuff on the ppi. 

i've off loaded most of mine. 

still rare item the PMQ 210. I had a second then decided naa I'm going h900 and sold off a pmq. wtf was i thinking? PMQ are rare of the rare EQ


----------



## Micksh

Prime mova said:


> My 0.2$ or maybe more considering the currency exchange
> 
> It's always been about the amps, what amp you use defines who you are and even the assumptions about you that audioholics make. Place competitors in teams due to what amps they use and put a restriction on digital processing. Digital processing has taken the creativity and craftsmanship out of car audio IMO.
> 
> Then theres the funds that you will need to run such a competition. No car audio shop will pitch in cash for something that will have zero return for them. So you need ol' school enthusiasts with money and time or the ability to generate cash from the event. Guys like Steve Meade and our own BigD use media like YouTube to great effect. If guys like this are interested then your half way there.
> 
> IMO competitions in ol' school gear will happen. Maybe it'll be around midlife crisis time for most of us when we all have the time and money.


I do somewhat agree on the digital processing thing, at least with time alignment. I hope I don't get bashed for this, but back then we just had to try to get the best speaker placement we could (not that you can just slap speakers anywhere with time alignment). Maybe limit the vehicle to just straight equalization and crossovers. (The only problem would be if newer head units were allowed with built-in T/A, it would be tough to police for the judges). 
The other point you make is valid, though even when shows were HUGE, most weren't all that profitable, but the business was much better so a shop could afford to spend a bunch to host a show, if nothing else but for the exposure. (Plus, there were always companies that sponsored shows back then, good luck finding any now) Someone on another forum had an idea to try and get companies like Red Bull or Monster or ones like that to be sponsors, they are usually promoting to that age group anyways...


----------



## Darth SQ

Micksh said:


> I do somewhat agree on the digital processing thing, at least with time alignment. I hope I don't get bashed for this, but back then we just had to try to get the best speaker placement we could (not that you can just slap speakers anywhere with time alignment). Maybe limit the vehicle to just straight equalization and crossovers. (The only problem would be if newer head units were allowed with built-in T/A, it would be tough to police for the judges).
> The other point you make is valid, though even when shows were HUGE, most weren't all that profitable, but the business was much better so a shop could afford to spend a bunch to host a show, if nothing else but for the exposure. (Plus, there were always companies that sponsored shows back then, good luck finding any now) Someone on another forum had an idea to try and get companies like Red Bull or Monster or ones like that to be sponsors, they are usually promoting to that age group anyways...


Micksh,
You, Chefhow, and numerous others on diyma are all big time into competing.
Any rumors or whispers from any of the big three (MECA, USACI, & IASCA) putting something together for os?

Rather not get too far into this if they already have something in mind.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Micksh

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Micksh,
> You, Chefhow, and numerous others on diyma are all big time into competing.
> Any rumors or whispers from any of the big three (MECA, USACI, & IASCA) putting something together for os?
> 
> Rather not get too far into this if they already have something in mind.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I actually haven't competed myself for a long time...I've just started going to shows the last year or so to check them out, got the bug again. I haven't heard anything though, and in my area, it's pretty much MECA or DB Drag, no IASCA or USACI anymore. This is an interesting idea though, if they haven't talked about it, maybe they should. Any way to create some new interest in the "sport" would be good I think.


----------



## Darth SQ

Micksh said:


> I actually haven't competed myself for a long time...I've just started going to shows the last year or so to check them out, got the bug again. I haven't heard anything though, and in my area, it's pretty much MECA or DB Drag, no IASCA or USACI anymore. This is an interesting idea though, if they haven't talked about it, maybe they should. Any way to create some new interest in the "sport" would be good I think.


That's right, I got you mixed up with Mic10xx.

Anyone heard anything that might indicate a sanctioned class for us?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ChrisB

PPI_GUY said:


> You know, I've tried really hard to let go of my PPI amps but, just can't do it. I even pulled them out of my daily driver and replaced them with new JL XD amps. Loved the JL's but, decided to sell them and now my PPI's are back in the truck. The new stuff sounded atleast as good and was far easier on my stock electrical but, I just have this affinity for these old dinosaur amps. Sad I know.


I've been on a jag of getting rid of stuff lately. If it is worth selling, I sell it. If not, Goodwill it is or the trash. The chances of me using the HCCAs in a future install are highly unlikely, so I decided it is time to part with them. With new cars getting smaller and the fact that I am not as willing to dedicate most of my trunk to a stereo, I just can't see a reason to keep something that I have no plans to use.


----------



## bigdwiz

Who needs wall art when you have a Phoenix Gold MS/MPS series amp?

I think this is an MPS-2500 (cheater version of the MS-2125). I bought it w/o an end plate, sold as an MS-2125. Got this "one of a kind" end plate from a PG collector in Austria...we have no idea what the slit in the end plate is for. I was told it was special ordered from PG this way and never picked up...stayed in the PG spare parts department for years.


----------



## Micksh

For some reason I thought those PG amps were some of the prettiest out there, but never owned one. Must be because the shop I worked at never carried them. Might have to get one someday...


----------



## smgreen20

Seen the MPS/MS amps, owned the a ZPA0.3 and a ZPA0.5, so I've been there, what I want are those CA&E issues I see in the background. I look from time to time for issues pre Nov '94, as I have every issue of AS&E from Nov '94 til their last. 


I have plenty of speakers pre 2K that are NIB/used and are still in excellent condition. 
PG XS165 comps NIB, PG ZP5 Nw/oB, 2 PG XS104's used in excellent shape, and a Clarion SWE1057 NIB, all pre 2k. If I had the $$ there's a set of RF comps NIB from ~'96. So I, personally, would rule out using new-er speakers, but I do like the % new part.


----------



## SUX 2BU

IMO, a 100% pre-2000 old skool system can be built. The only exception I would say would be wiring and obviously installation materials. But equipment wise, there is still fairly easily-obtainable pre-2000 equipment there right from head units to processors to amps to speakers that all just work fine. Heck, even alarms! It might not be pretty from being used but it will work fine. There is still mint condition gear out there though. Most of us posting in this thread have some! An old skool class would be awesome.


----------



## PPI Master

Pre 2000 is surely do-able except for the Subs. When my Kicker Strokers bite the dust, how to continue competing in the OldSkool Class? I guess back to FleaBay where one comes up NIB - oh, once every year. !!! I have even exhausted CraigsList for them. Then 20 guys will be fighting over it so they can maintain their Pre2000 qualifications ! 

Also, then what happens when PPI (or other) dominates - then the rest cry FOUL ! I can say that cause think about all the small short-lived names like Crankenstein or Crutchfield or JBL or Sherwood or Coustic, etc. Their chit was hammered into the ground when it was new and aint none more available.  At least I aint sharing .


----------



## SUX 2BU

The challenge in finding good condition old equipment is a large part of the fun I would say. It generally seems to be that foam surrounds are what rots away on a speaker and re-foam kits are easily available. But I'm not finding it all that hard to find good condition 15+ year old subs in my area. I bought a gold-letter Kicker C10 recently and I know of another one that is around. I have had my eye on a pair of MTX Terminator 8" subs for about 2 years now locally and I think I'm finally ready to buy them! lol


----------



## Prime mova

SUX 2BU said:


> The challenge in finding good condition old equipment is a large part of the fun I would say. It generally seems to be that foam surrounds are what rots away on a speaker and re-foam kits are easily available. But I'm not finding it all that hard to find good condition 15+ year old subs in my area. I bought a gold-letter Kicker C10 recently and I know of another one that is around. I have had my eye on a pair of MTX Terminator 8" subs for about 2 years now locally and I think I'm finally ready to buy them! lol


I agree the fun would be in finding gear. If you could get a category at some of the comps it would be awesome. IMO there would be alot of interest from the public if done right.


----------



## Prime mova

SUX 2BU said:


> The challenge in finding good condition old equipment is a large part of the fun I would say. It generally seems to be that foam surrounds are what rots away on a speaker and re-foam kits are easily available. But I'm not finding it all that hard to find good condition 15+ year old subs in my area. I bought a gold-letter Kicker C10 recently and I know of another one that is around. I have had my eye on a pair of MTX Terminator 8" subs for about 2 years now locally and I think I'm finally ready to buy them! lol


Maybe there could be an ol' skool SQ and SPL section. You could use those MTX terminator subs with my MTX LSB1 )










the attached 1999 MTX brochure for processor details:

http://www.mtx-audio.de/IMG/pdf/Leaflet_MTX_1999_us.pdf


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI-MASTER is right.
You think this stuff is hard to come by now, just wait until it becomes mandatory to use to compete in an OS class.

Better plan out your competition system now and spend the next 18 months trying to accumulate it. Oh, and by the way, don't skimp on the cash because you no longer have the luxury to low ball, or the time to hope another comes up before a sanctioned organization sets the rules.

Lastly, just after you get everything together and spend thousands, said organization comes up with a rule like say......no cheater amps.

OOPS!
Now what?

% of OS appears to be the logical way to go.

I also like the no dsp approach as well.

Just one last mention here.
OS stuff aint plug and play.
Just because you bought said part, doesn't mean it's ready for competition.
It's going to take money to get it back up to speed.
ALL my PPI Arts required extensive maintenance and parts replacement to get them back to new condition (7 amps in all).
It took me over a year just to find my repair guy. No easy thing considering not just any tech can work on these. It's almost a lost art and I can think of maybe a total of 4 techs in the U.S. that can do these.

And before you say yours work and sound fine, really?
Shelf life of a capacitor is 5 years.
A weak cap can cause all kinds of issues like distortion, or low output.
And that's if you're lucky.

And that's not even getting into the problems with old speakers.
Will the organization allow reconing?
What about voicecoil changes?

Ok, enough babbling on my part.
You all get the idea.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## kenn_chan

PPI Master said:


> Pre 2000 is surely do-able except for the Subs. When my Kicker Strokers bite the dust, how to continue competing in the OldSkool Class? I guess back to FleaBay where one comes up NIB - oh, once every year. !!! I have even exhausted CraigsList for them. Then 20 guys will be fighting over it so they can maintain their Pre2000 qualifications !
> 
> Also, then what happens when PPI (or other) dominates - then the rest cry FOUL ! I can say that cause think about all the small short-lived names like Crankenstein or Crutchfield or JBL or Sherwood or Coustic, etc. Their chit was hammered into the ground when it was new and aint none more available.  At least I aint sharing .


Ehh Kicker Strokers?  I used to sell kicker comps, freeairs, and solobarics; and I even sold Cerwin Vega Strokers (origial double spiders with the adjuustable pole piece.....But I had no clue that they collaborated and built a Kicker Stroker


----------



## Darth SQ

I think the best way to approach all this is to go ahead and build your OS system and compete.

You will definitely draw the attention of the competitors, judges, and officials when they see all that vintage equipment installed.
Many of them are old enough to remember it.
Just like seeing a really clean classic Mustang or Camaro go by.

That's how I am approaching it.
And if everything goes well, I hope to be doing the entire system from hu to speakers in PPI equipment. 

If I'm lucky, I will be finished by Summer of 2012 and competing in MECA the same year.
I am hoping that if they do start a OS class, then they will tailor it to the way those of us are already competing.

Anyone else already in the process?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI_GUY

I guess I wasn't thinking that any of the major sanctioning bodies would ever offer such a class and that WE would basically have to schedule something to coincide with a major event and simply have our old school thing on the side, so-to-speak. If we could bring together 40-50 old school systems/owners at a major event, we might get the attention of a potential sponsor or the event directors themselves. That could open the door to the addition of a old school class or division within one of the major sanctioning bodies. 
The other option is to follow PPI Art-Collector's suggestion and just use old school equipment in the current competition format. However, you will be up against modern headunits and time-alignment processors. 
My idea of the % based old school system was primarily to prevent a "run" on the already limited market for older gear.


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI_GUY said:


> I guess I wasn't thinking that any of the major sanctioning bodies would ever offer such a class and that WE would basically have to schedule something to coincide with a major event and simply have our old school thing on the side, so-to-speak. If we could bring together 40-50 old school systems/owners at a major event, we might get the attention of a potential sponsor or the event directors themselves. That could open the door to the addition of a old school class or division within one of the major sanctioning bodies.
> The other option is to follow PPI Art-Collector's suggestion and just use old school equipment in the current competition format. However, you will be up against modern headunits and time-alignment processors.
> My idea of the % based old school system was primarily to prevent a "run" on the already limited market for older gear.


Well said Mark!

I would love, Love, LOVE to see your OS build!!! 
I wish I had your closet options. 
Tough choice indeed!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI_GUY

Bret, my system isn't very impressive right now. A PPI Pro Mos 50 on my JBL comps and a PPI 2150am on a couple old Crossfire 10" dvc subs. Using a older Pioneer DEH-P47DH headunit. Clarion crossover, no time alignment, not even a pre-amp...dammit Dereck! LOL!
But, I do have some nicer goodies stashed away just in case I find a ride deserving of an old school install.


----------



## smgreen20

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I also like the no dsp approach as well.


I don't. I have a few DSP's from '93-2001. All of them are Clarions.


----------



## shawnk

Hmmmm....

I think I already have a jump start for this "old school comp" 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ld-school-rockford-fosgate-1-2-build-log.html

That's just the beginning.

I've accumulated an entire system all comprised of 95-96' model years RF. I have virtually everything from the head unit to amps/speaks/subs. Just about the only thing missing would be cabling and interconnects. Oh, and most of it is still NIB.. or at least mint mint mint  I'll have to dig it all out and post some pics of the gear soon.


----------



## shawnk

smgreen20 said:


> I don't. I have a few DSP's from '93-2001. All of them are Clarions.


I agree...

There were more than a handful of dsp's from the 90's.

As smgreen mentioned, Clarion had some. 

Alpine (pxa-h600, pxa-h400, pxa-h510, era-g320), 

Rockford (symmetry EPX & EPX2),

Pioneer (odr)

Sony (XES, xdp-210eq & xdp-4000x)

Anyway, those are just a few off the cuff. I know there are even more


----------



## quality_sound

PPI Master said:


> Pre 2000 is surely do-able except for the Subs. When my *Kicker Strokers *bite the dust, how to continue competing in the OldSkool Class? I guess back to FleaBay where one comes up NIB - oh, once every year. !!! I have even exhausted CraigsList for them. Then 20 guys will be fighting over it so they can maintain their Pre2000 qualifications !
> 
> Also, then what happens when PPI (or other) dominates - then the rest cry FOUL ! I can say that cause think about all the small short-lived names like Crankenstein or Crutchfield or JBL or Sherwood or Coustic, etc. Their chit was hammered into the ground when it was new and aint none more available.  At least I aint sharing .



Your what??


----------



## SUX 2BU

shawnk said:


> I agree...
> 
> There were more than a handful of dsp's from the 90's.
> 
> As smgreen mentioned, Clarion had some.
> 
> Alpine (pxa-h600, pxa-h400, pxa-h510, era-g320),
> 
> Rockford (symmetry EPX & EPX2),
> 
> Pioneer (odr)
> 
> Sony (XES, xdp-210eq & xdp-4000x)
> 
> Anyway, those are just a few off the cuff. I know there are even more


Agreed. There were enough DSP units on the market pre-2000 that I don't think it would be something to be afraid of to compete in a current class with pre-2000 gear. If you absolutely must "need" the more powerful time-alignment and processing capabilities of more current processors like the MS8, BitOne/Ten, Alpine F#1, etc. that I think your system may have some design issues. 

I also think that for the rather niche market that the old skool market is, I can't really see a huge spike in OS gear. It seems that a lot of people don't really know what they have anyway. Except maybe for the higher-end stuff like the PPI Arts, but hey, you guys choose to collect that stuff so it's going to be pricey either way for good condition Arts  If I chose to compete with RF Power-series amps from the late 80s/early 90s, I know my budget would have to increase 10 fold!

At any rate, it would all probably have to start with people buildling OS systems in new, or older, cars and showing up to the shows with them to garner interest again.


----------



## PPI_GUY

I used a JVC DSP processor for alittle while in my last competition ride back in the mid-90's. Had a huge bulky remote controller with a pretty sizeable "brain" stashed away in the dash. I think it was a DSP-100 or some similiar model number. First mention of time alignment that I had ever seen. It also utilized delay and ghost center channel simulation. Pretty cool for the time I think.


----------



## smgreen20

Scott Buwalda ran the Clarion DRX9175L with the DPH9100 back in '96. I have the DRX8275 with the DPH9100, a DRX9575Rz with the DPH7500z, a DRX9375r with a DPH9300, and the 7770 with a 920EQ. Also the ADCS-1 best [email protected] hu EVER! And the DRX9675 with built in DSP. 

My wifes car is almost pre 2000. Put in the PG ZP5 comps I have and stitch out the Clarion DXZ615 with the DPH910 for one of the combos above and then her install would be all pre 2000.


----------



## smgreen20

Double post, idk why my phone does that some times.


----------



## kilostoys

not to get off the "oldschool comp" subject, but i didi just pick these up from the list for a ten spot:
















crappy pics i know. does anyone have any extra mounting hardwear for these?

--kilo.


----------



## datcrew

crappy pics i know. does anyone have any extra mounting hardwear for these?

--kilo.[/QUOTE]

I'm in the process of moving,so I'm really busy but I think I have,can you pm me and when I get a chance to dig out my box of old speaker mounts I'll see if I have any and get back to you,I'm in the uk,you can have them(free)if you pay the postage.Nice tweets by the way still have a set myself.


----------



## Micksh

kilostoys said:


> not to get off the "oldschool comp" subject, but i didi just pick these up from the list for a ten spot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crappy pics i know. does anyone have any extra mounting hardwear for these?
> 
> --kilo.


Great deal on those! Love old Quart tweets (especially the 25HC)


----------



## PPI Master

kenn_chan said:


> Ehh Kicker Strokers?  I used to sell kicker comps, freeairs, and solobarics; and I even sold Cerwin Vega Strokers (origial double spiders with the adjuustable pole piece.....But I had no clue that they collaborated and built a Kicker Stroker



My bad - dope.  I've enjoyed both Kickers and CV Strokers, but the ones I like most have the chrome nipple in the middle. Super heavy duty - whoever they were built by.


----------



## Darth SQ

shawnk said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> I think I already have a jump start for this "old school comp"
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ld-school-rockford-fosgate-1-2-build-log.html
> 
> That's just the beginning.
> 
> I've accumulated an entire system all comprised of 95-96' model years RF. I have virtually everything from the head unit to amps/speaks/subs. Just about the only thing missing would be cabling and interconnects. Oh, and most of it is still NIB.. or at least mint mint mint  I'll have to dig it all out and post some pics of the gear soon.


See, you're already ahead of the curve!
I've seen that build and loved everything you did in it.
That's how to do OS!


Edit: Wow.....looks like I'm a moderator now.
Maybe I should run for President. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## schmiddr2

Well well well, look at that fancy banner you got there Bret. 

PS, Don't let your head get too big. President  :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Darth SQ

SUX 2BU said:


> At any rate, it would all probably have to start with people buildling OS systems in new, or older, cars and showing up to the shows with them to garner interest again.


That's the plan!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

schmiddr2 said:


> Well well well, look at that fancy banner you got there Bret.
> 
> PS, Don't let your head get too big. President  :laugh::laugh:


Where's my key to the Executive Bathroom?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI_GUY

How about more old school competition or install pics? Micksh, do you have anymore? 
Does anyone have any good shots of Kicker gold letter series subs or Separates line?
How about some old school pre-amps and crossovers too?


----------



## Micksh

PPI_GUY said:


> How about more old school competition or install pics? Micksh, do you have anymore?
> Does anyone have any good shots of Kicker gold letter series subs or Separates line?
> How about some old school pre-amps and crossovers too?


I probably do...I'll have to go through what I've posted so far and see what else I have....I'm sure I have much more.


----------



## shawnk

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> See, you're already ahead of the curve!
> I've seen that build and loved everything you did in it.
> That's how to do OS!
> 
> 
> Edit: Wow.....looks like I'm a moderator now.
> Maybe I should run for President.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Thanks!

And Congrats!!!


----------



## radwilsons5803

^^^^^ Shawn definately has one of the best old school builds ive seen in a while! 

Got a question for all old schoolers though, anyone ever seen or heard of this brand? I found a little info but im wondering the quality of this amp, thanks


----------



## minbari

radwilsons5803 said:


> ^^^^^ Shawn definately has one of the best old school builds ive seen in a while!
> 
> Got a question for all old schoolers though, anyone ever seen or heard of this brand? I found a little info but im wondering the quality of this amp, thanks


well for starters, you will never get a 200w x 2 class A amplifier in a car. since there are no output transformers, it is certainly not a class A. I would think that in itself should show what kinda quality it is, lol


----------



## radwilsons5803

Im aware. Guess i should have said anyone know the quality of this brand? Or even heard of it? I knew it wasnt class A and maybe that should say something about it, but ive never heard of them or even seen another amp like it. 
Everything else he had that came from his original system from 95 was extremely nice, so it made me wonder just how good it could be. I didnt cost me a penny so either way im good, haha


----------



## Bugstyvy

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Brian Steele

smgreen20 said:


> Scott Buwalda ran the Clarion DRX9175L with the DPH9100 back in '96. I have the DRX8275 with the DPH9100, a DRX9575Rz with the DPH7500z, a DRX9375r with a DPH9300, and the 7770 with a 920EQ. Also the ADCS-1 best [email protected] hu EVER! And the DRX9675 with built in DSP.
> 
> My wifes car is almost pre 2000. Put in the PG ZP5 comps I have and stitch out the Clarion DXZ615 with the DPH910 for one of the combos above and then her install would be all pre 2000.


Talking about processors, I see Pioneer is still selling the DEQ-9200. How long has that processor been on the market now? It looks like the only change they made is to rename one of the presets to "Hip-Hop".

DEQ-9200 - Customize the Sound in your Vehicle with a Universal Audio Processor | Pioneer Electronics USA


----------



## radwilsons5803

Hey bugstyvy, nice collection. I got a few of the sames ones. What are the amps in the bottom pic? Look familiar but i just cant figure it out, haha


----------



## Brian Steele

Bugstyvy said:


>


I used the GM-H120 in a previous install, bridged to 90x2 into 4 ohms from the front speakers. Sweet sound. Unusual remote lead config though makes it a bit of a pain in the arse to install.


----------



## nautic70

This weeks OS stereo finds, a pair of M&M 18s.


----------



## RyanM923

Just snagged this off here


----------



## normalicy

Brian Steele said:


> Talking about processors, I see Pioneer is still selling the DEQ-9200. How long has that processor been on the market now? It looks like the only change they made is to rename one of the presets to "Hip-Hop".
> 
> DEQ-9200 - Customize the Sound in your Vehicle with a Universal Audio Processor | Pioneer Electronics USA


It's been around since around 1993 I believe. I still use one in my daily driver, excellent unit for the money IMO. It is a shame that they haven't updated the looks to keep up with the rest of their line however.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Brian Steele said:


> Talking about processors, I see Pioneer is still selling the DEQ-9200. How long has that processor been on the market now? It looks like the only change they made is to rename one of the presets to "Hip-Hop".
> 
> DEQ-9200 - Customize the Sound in your Vehicle with a Universal Audio Processor | Pioneer Electronics USA


I've been meaning to mention that. And the DEQ-7600. And until somewhat recently they were still making the EQ-6000! I remember that one clearly from the early 90's. I think that's cool though: old skool still made brand new. Is it still considered old? lol They also continue to offer one new cassette deck and it too looks like an early 90's model.


----------



## SUX 2BU

radwilsons5803 said:


> Hey bugstyvy, nice collection. I got a few of the sames ones. What are the amps in the bottom pic? Look familiar but i just cant figure it out, haha


I believe those are Rodeks. They replaced the more rectangular versions that were in the other picture.

Nice collection Bugs. I remember those Pioneers clearly from the early 90's. They were rather popular.


----------



## The Baron Groog

Brian Steele said:


> Talking about processors, I see Pioneer is still selling the DEQ-9200. How long has that processor been on the market now? It looks like the only change they made is to rename one of the presets to "Hip-Hop".
> 
> DEQ-9200 - Customize the Sound in your Vehicle with a Universal Audio Processor | Pioneer Electronics USA


Wow, always drooled over one of those! Been off the UK market for YEARS, pretty sure when they went OEL it stopped appearing on pricelists.


----------



## SUX 2BU

PPI_GUY said:


> How about more old school competition or install pics? Micksh, do you have anymore?
> Does anyone have any good shots of Kicker gold letter series subs or Separates line?
> How about some old school pre-amps and crossovers too?


Sure, go to post 4629 in this thread:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1438903-post4629.html


----------



## HondAudio

The Baron Groog said:


> Wow, always drooled over one of those! Been off the UK market for YEARS, pretty sure when they went OEL it stopped appearing on pricelists.


This doesn't seem right. How could they still be selling it if they haven't updated the appearance to match the rest of the line? Are they trying to get rid of an enormous backstock of units that were produced but never sold? Would the electronics still be in good working order after sitting in a warehouse for ~15 years?

Somebody should try to order one and see if the transaction goes through and it gets delivered


----------



## Brian Steele

HondAudio said:


> This doesn't seem right. How could they still be selling it if they haven't updated the appearance to match the rest of the line? Are they trying to get rid of an enormous backstock of units that were produced but never sold? Would the electronics still be in good working order after sitting in a warehouse for ~15 years?
> 
> Somebody should try to order one and see if the transaction goes through and it gets delivered


It's currently available for $309 at SonicElectronix: Pioneer DEQ-9200 (deq9200) 3-Band Parametric Equalizer and

The specs suggest it has a "3-band parametric EQ". Actually, if you switch it to Pro Mode and run the Auto-EQ, it will give you access to a five-band parametric EQ as well, which you can then manually adjust to your preferences. No rear speakers in pro mode operation though.

1993 eh? That means it's oh, about 18 years old? Not very many other electronic items can claim to be in production for so long...


----------



## minbari

it is isnt broke dont fix it 

there are a few things like that. the Cuisinart food processors, for example. I think they have made the DLC-8 for about 25 years now.


----------



## Brian Steele

minbari said:


> it is isnt broke dont fix it
> 
> there are a few things like that. the Cuisinart food processors, for example. I think they have made the DLC-8 for about 25 years now.


Yeah, but you probably won't be seeing one of those installed in a car any time soon .


----------



## minbari

Brian Steele said:


> Yeah, but you probably won't be seeing one of those installed in a car any time soon .


lol, i know what MY next project is!


----------



## normalicy

Pioneer has a history of keeping certain products for a long cycle if it's a low demand item. These 4x10's are exactly the same as when I got into the industry (around 1990).

Pioneer TS-A4103 (TSA4103) 4" x 10" 2-way TS Coaxial Car Speakers


----------



## rockytophigh

Ya'll want a lil' BNIB old school???? Here's what came in today........


IMAG0369 by rockytophigh, on Flickr

Getchoooo some lmao


----------



## Micksh

SUX 2BU said:


> ^ Agreed. Love the old pics. Wow, those US Amps really are surfboards! What were the specs on those things?


Here's the specs...both amps are 44" long
VLX-200 100x2 at 4 ohms, 1600 watts at 1 ohm mono (though some were tested around 2400 watts)
VLX-400 200x2 at 4 ohms, 2400 watts at 1 ohm mono (tested around 3200-3600 watts)

Here's a couple beauties for you...they belong to my buddy, and one of them used to be mine from my competition truck (USAC Pro 251-500 watt Legal SPL World Record, 1995-1996)


----------



## HondAudio

Brian Steele said:


> It's currently available for $309 at SonicElectronix: Pioneer DEQ-9200 (deq9200) 3-Band Parametric Equalizer and
> 
> The specs suggest it has a "3-band parametric EQ". Actually, if you switch it to Pro Mode and run the Auto-EQ, it will give you access to a five-band parametric EQ as well, which you can then manually adjust to your preferences. No rear speakers in pro mode operation though.
> 
> 1993 eh? That means it's oh, about 18 years old? Not very many other electronic items can claim to be in production for so long...


Still, though, how come they've never updated the appearance of the faceplate? It doesn't seem like the electronics would need to be modified to change the cosmetics, as long as the buttons are in basically the same places...


----------



## kilostoys

> Great deal on those! Love old Quart tweets


--too bad that, after testing, only one of them works. looks like the motor is broke on the other one, slid all the way to the side....



> I'm in the process of moving,so I'm really busy but I think I have,can you pm me and when I get a chance to dig out my box of old speaker mounts I'll see if I have any and get back to you,I'm in the uk,you can have them(free)if you pay the postage.Nice tweets by the way still have a set myself.


--thanks for the offer, but it looks like i'm gonna pass these along after all.....


----------



## Kane

HondAudio said:


> Still, though, how come they've never updated the appearance of the faceplate? It doesn't seem like the electronics would need to be modified to change the cosmetics, as long as the buttons are in basically the same places...


I have the matching pioneer deh825 which featured dsp.


----------



## Chuck

Micksh said:


> Here's a couple beauties for you...they belong to my buddy, and one of them used to be mine from my competition truck (USAC Pro 251-500 watt Legal SPL World Record, 1995-1996)


Good Lord those are enormous...

USAmps came out after I left the business. Were they decent? What were the specs?


----------



## Micksh

Chuck said:


> Good Lord those are enormous...
> 
> USAmps came out after I left the business. Were they decent? What were the specs?


They, along with stuff like Orion HCCA, Lanzar OPTI, Soundstream 5.0, some Rockford, PG, and of course the ZED hi-current stuff, were THE "cheater" amps of the 90's.
The U.S. were probably the biggest with Orion out there.

Here's the specs...both amps are 44" long
VLX-200 100x2 at 4 ohms, 1600 watts at 1 ohm mono (though some were tested around 2400 watts)
VLX-400 200x2 at 4 ohms, 2400 watts at 1 ohm mono (tested around 3200-3600 watts)

I had the purple VLX-200 in the pic in my USAC Legal SPL world record holder, and the Astro van I built at the shop I worked at had 4 of the VLX-400 running 16-15w1. That was the outlaw SPL world record holder for a bit too. Great amps....


----------



## Chuck

Heh heh.. with that kind of output, the bass doesn't just dim your headlights, it dims every vehicle for 150 feet in any direction. Probably disrupts cell phones too. 

So what was the WD cost on them?


----------



## Micksh

Chuck said:


> Heh heh.. with that kind of output, the bass doesn't just dim your headlights, it dims every vehicle for 150 feet in any direction. Probably disrupts cell phones too.
> 
> So what was the WD cost on them?


I think at the shop I worked at, we sold the VLX-200 for $1799, cost around $800-900, and the VLX-400 $2499, cost around $1100, but I'm not sure. It was a LONG time ago for this old brain...


----------



## bigdwiz

bigdwiz said:


> Many folks like to knock RF, but I can't imagine many other amps that would take the abuse of a car audio environment on a daily basis, and continue working over 20 years later. I'm referring to my brother's 1st gen Punch 150 (circa 1988). Looks like it survived a nuclear war (beat up), but still puts out the POWA!! I even used it for 2 years powering subs at 2 ohms mono back in the early 90's...that joker is a TANK!! Next time I'm at his house, I'll get a picture of it. He just took it of his car a few months ago, otherwise has been in use for OVER 20 YEARS !!! (and prob 6 or 7 different cars)
> 
> I'll get my hands on it and show you a true survivor of the Old School....


As promised, I got the 1st gen Punch 150 from my brother today. He told me he bought it 2nd hand in 1986 for $50, b/c the guy selling it said a channel was out. My brother opened up the amp, replaced a fuse and the amp has worked flawlessly ever since. As I mentioned above, this is NO trailer queen...it has been used in abused in SEVERAL vehicles over the past 25 years and still puts out like a champ!

Seeing is believing...pics below. I'm also planning on doing a YouTube video of this car audio relic. She ain't pretty, but she's a true survivor


----------



## ChrisB

I owned one of the first gen Punch 150s back in the day and it always would thermal at 2 ohm stereo or 4 ohms bridged. As a result, I ended up building a shroud out of scrap aluminum with a 12 volt fan to keep it cool. Worked like a charm!


----------



## bigdwiz

I bet you could sell that shroud you built on feebay for $150 these days!

Interesting, b/c I used this very amp at 2 ohms bridged for over a year powering 2 MTX Blue Thunder 10" subs and it wouldn't stop or shut down on me...even during 100 degree plus days in NC (without any shroud). No doubt these 1st gen mosfet amps were not designed for 2 ohm mono loads, but somehow this one survived.

On a related note, I got a couple of P150 1st Gen shrouds direct from RF by sending in a letter (a freebie offer in CA&E, need to see if I can find this in my mags...). I was shocked to see the package delivered with 2 shrouds (it was supposed to be one per customer). Somehow these shrouds have grown feet over the years and I can't locate them. I won't stop looking, surely they will show up...


----------



## ou812

I owned a first gen p150 in the early 90's. 91 or 2 I think. I got it from a freind of mine in a trade....with the fan shroud. You'll like this...I traded him an 84 Fiero that recently caught on fire. I would say I got a bargain.


----------



## smgreen20

bigdwiz said:


> Somehow these shrouds have grown feet over the years and I can't locate them. I won't stop looking, surely they will show up...


Quit looking for them, then they'll show up.


----------



## neuspeedescort

HiFonics addict said:


> Sorry, no sale.
> I gave away a pluto + plato VII to a friend at his birthday and that where the first and last HiFonics to leave my house. ( feels wrong to part with any of them )












NEUMAN


----------



## Prime mova

bigdwiz said:


> As promised, I got the 1st gen Punch 150 from my brother today. He told me he bought it 2nd hand in 1986 for $50, b/c the guy selling it said a channel was out. My brother opened up the amp, replaced a fuse and the amp has worked flawlessly ever since. As I mentioned above, this is NO trailer queen...it has been used in abused in SEVERAL vehicles over the past 25 years and still puts out like a champ!
> 
> Seeing is believing...pics below. I'm also planning on doing a YouTube video of this car audio relic. She ain't pretty, but she's a true survivor
> 
> Looks like the p150 spend more than a day or two ON POINT!


----------



## PPI Master

This thread needs more old school pictures.
Such a beautiful day I went and took some pics of my old school install in my Retired Show car. Let me warn that the setup is by an amature... that would be me back 12 years ago.
Command center here :








Business end where the amplification takes place. 









Subs behind seat in custom "C H E V R O L E T " box.









The PPI amp runs the front MBQuart seperates.
The Infinity amp runs the rear infinity 6.5's
The RF pushes four quantity of Kicker old school 12's.
The USCoustic pushes both the Cerwin Vega fifteens.


----------



## bigdwiz

Me helps w/ embedded pics for PPI Master:


----------



## PPI Master

bigdwiz said:


> Me helps w/ embedded pics for PPI Master:
> 
> Thanks for the assistance all those weeks ago.... I'm surprising myself that I can remember what you instructed. But them videos you do are totally RAD. Brings me a thought.... old folks like me say " I'm an amateur " while the young guns say " Newbie ". Ha,,, gotta be a virgin at the beginning.


----------



## sqninja

Just picked these up from craigslist. Also got a i believe orion cobalt 10" sub all for $20.00. Gotta love craigslist. if anyone is interested shot me a pm owner said he bought a car with them in working removed them forgot he had them until recently alpine 7903 and Halfer mse88tn


----------



## tr0y_audi0

New in the box with white protective film on it still









MBq 8" coax set BNIB


----------



## bigdwiz

sqninja said:


> Just picked these up from craigslist. Also got a i believe orion cobalt 10" sub all for $20.00. Gotta love craigslist. if anyone is interested shot me a pm owner said he bought a car with them in working removed them forgot he had them until recently alpine 7903 and Halfer mse88tn


That Hafler MSE88tn retailed for $329 back in the day. I have one in the original box. I think I have the manual also if you need a copy, just LMK, I can scan it and send you a PDF.


----------



## sqninja

Thinking it is going to ebay, unless someone here wants it and the alpine 7903 but ill let you know thank you for the offer.


----------



## bigdwiz

sqninja said:


> Thinking it is going to ebay, unless someone here wants it and the alpine 7903 but ill let you know thank you for the offer.


Just in case anyone runs across this in the future and needs the manual for the:

Hafler MSE88tn Car Audio Amplifier

I had already scanned it, so print it out and sell it with the amp!

Also, I've bench tested mine and although it's rated at:
22x4 @4 or 35x4 @2 or 70x2 @4

My results showed:

37x4 @ 4, 55x4 @ 2 and 119x2 @4 - what I'd call "well" underrated!


BTW, if that 7903 works, LMK, I may be interested...


----------



## Micksh

tr0y_audi0 said:


> New in the box with white protective film on it still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MBq 8" coax set BNIB


I always LOVED those MB Quart 8" coax!


----------



## tr0y_audi0

More good stuff


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts

What is this amp?
(*I am a TO3 junky) 

~JH


----------



## Chuck

bigdwiz said:


> As promised, I got the 1st gen Punch 150 from my brother today. He told me he bought it 2nd hand in 1986 for $50, b/c the guy selling it said a channel was out. My brother opened up the amp, replaced a fuse and the amp has worked flawlessly ever since. As I mentioned above, this is NO trailer queen...it has been used in abused in SEVERAL vehicles over the past 25 years and still puts out like a champ!


Poor 'ol Rockford... that thing looks like it killed every other amp in its class and has lived with the memories ever since. Probably drinks 12volt whiskey and hums (very quietly) to itself.

Thats only the second Punch150 I've seen with the bronze shroud. I'll get some daylight shots of mine tomorrow and you can see what one of those things looks like cleaned up. You ought to see if Freeman's can get you a new shroud if you can't find one elsewhere.


----------



## Chuck

tr0y_audi0 said:


> More good stuff



PH15? or PQ20? I can't remember.


----------



## Chuck

Has anyone posted any Concord head units yet? I have an ancient HPL520 with the volume knob disease.


----------



## sqninja

should be able to test by end of week ill letyou know


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts

Chuck, that amp is the A/D/S P6.25

~JH


----------



## Chuck

Jonny Hotnuts said:


> Chuck, that amp is the A/D/S P6.25
> 
> ~JH


That was after my time. I should have known by the color. The PH/PQ amps had a greyish-putty color. I wish a/d/s/ was still around. Fantastic sound quality.


----------



## tr0y_audi0

Jonny Hotnuts said:


> What is this amp?
> (*I am a TO3 junky)
> 
> ~JH


Tru tech Hammer H1 I think ...its been years..


----------



## Darth SQ

Chuck said:


> Poor 'ol Rockford... that thing looks like it killed every other amp in its class and has lived with the memories ever since. Probably drinks 12volt whiskey and hums (very quietly) to itself.
> 
> Thats only the second Punch150 I've seen with the bronze shroud. I'll get some daylight shots of mine tomorrow and you can see what one of those things looks like cleaned up. You ought to see if Freeman's can get you a new shroud if you can't find one elsewhere.


Just remove the shroud, bead blast it, and repaint it.

should be extremely easy. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## radwilsons5803

Idk if ive posted some of this already.This is some stuff im getting rid of though Enjoy










.


----------



## nautic70

Chuck said:


> Poor 'ol Rockford... that thing looks like it killed every other amp in its class and has lived with the memories ever since. Probably drinks 12volt whiskey and hums (very quietly) to itself.
> 
> Thats only the second Punch150 I've seen with the bronze shroud. I'll get some daylight shots of mine tomorrow and you can see what one of those things looks like cleaned up. You ought to see if Freeman's can get you a new shroud if you can't find one elsewhere.


I passed on one of those punches about 6 months ago for $100 I am kicking myself now. I just wasn't as into collecting as I have become. Oh well.


----------



## bigdwiz

Chuck said:


> Poor 'ol Rockford... that thing looks like it killed every other amp in its class and has lived with the memories ever since. Probably drinks 12volt whiskey and hums (very quietly) to itself.
> 
> Thats only the second Punch150 I've seen with the bronze shroud. I'll get some daylight shots of mine tomorrow and you can see what one of those things looks like cleaned up. You ought to see if Freeman's can get you a new shroud if you can't find one elsewhere.


I have another 1st gen Punch 150 and think this one is cool like it is...kind of a "rat rod" of car amps. Rusty, dusty, paint chipping, missing treble knob...

BTW, I bragged on it a little too much...Something told me to open it up before putting it on the test bench. It sounded okay powering a Kicker Solobaric s10d 10" sub, but not as powerful as it should be. I put my scope on it and a test tone and there is definitely a problem w/ the output.

(me thinks) PPI Art Collector (Bret), says, "told you" 

I guess she needs a little TLC...

--


----------



## Chuck

bigdwiz said:


> I have another 1st gen Punch 150 and think this one is cool like it is...kind of a "rat rod" of car amps. Rusty, dusty, paint chipping, missing treble knob...


"rat rod"... yes thats exactly the right phrase 



bigdwiz said:


> BTW, I bragged on it a little too much...Something told me to open it up before putting it on the test bench. It sounded okay powering a Kicker Solobaric s10d 10" sub, but not as powerful as it should be. I put my scope on it and a test tone and there is definitely a problem w/ the output.


I don't think that'll be a problem. A longtime ago one of my early electronic gurus told me about things like that with old amps that had been sitting for years. He said the proper way to bring them back from the dead was to leave them hooked to power and resistance loads and running some signal through them at a low volume, gradually increasing the volume over a few days. It was something about "reforming the caps" or something like that. I thought it was odd but he was on a first name basis with David Hafler and one of the few people authorized by him to hotrod the original DH amps so I generally listened to everything he told me.


----------



## Chuck

nautic70 said:


> I passed on one of those punches about 6 months ago for $100 I am kicking myself now. I just wasn't as into collecting as I have become. Oh well.


You mean you passed on a sawtooth shroud P150, or you mean you passed on a _bronze_ sawtooth? The sawtooth is rare enough nowadays, I think a lot of people tossed them out because they didn't look as "cool" as the later chassis, but the bronzers are practically non-existant. It was only one batch of those that turned out like that, something about the color coating that let it fade uniformly in the sun. I had an identical P150 sawtooth next to it on the sub board in my WS6 hatchback, and it never faded one bit. 

Years after RF ended the sawtooth shrouds there was a series of RF amps done in the early 90's specifically for Circuit City (I think) that were anodized pink - I gave up on them when I saw that. I hope those were all gathered into a pile and buried in the landfill next to their old Power VI amps.

Anyone out there have one of those? For that matter, does anyone have one of each series going back to Jim Fosgate, so we can see the evolution of RF chassis design? Now _there's_ a project.


----------



## Darth SQ

Chuck said:


> You mean you passed on a sawtooth shroud P150, or you mean you passed on a _bronze_ sawtooth? The sawtooth is rare enough nowadays, I think a lot of people tossed them out because they didn't look as "cool" as the later chassis, but the bronzers are practically non-existant. It was only one batch of those that turned out like that, something about the color coating that let it fade uniformly in the sun. I had an identical P150 sawtooth next to it on the sub board in my WS6 hatchback, and it never faded one bit.
> 
> Years after RF ended the sawtooth shrouds there was a series of RF amps done in the early 90's specifically for Circuit City (I think) that were anodized pink - I gave up on them when I saw that. I hope those were all gathered into a pile and buried in the landfill next to their old Power VI amps.
> 
> Anyone out there have one of those? For that matter, does anyone have one of each series going back to Jim Fosgate, so we can see the evolution of RF chassis design? Now _there's_ a project.


So what's a "bronze" sawtooth 150 worth nowadays?
I had one and could get it back fairly easily.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## HondAudio

Chuck said:


> Years after RF ended the sawtooth shrouds there was a series of RF amps done in the early 90's specifically for Circuit City (I think) *that were anodized pink *- I gave up on them when I saw that. I hope those were all gathered into a pile and buried in the landfill next to their old Power VI amps.


lolwut?

That's like seeing a perfectly good Cadillac with the ridiculous metallic, Barbie-pink paint job for Mary Kay. You'll see one of those at least once in your life. I'm sure it wasn't a cheap paint job, but, uh, they've ruined a decent semi-luxury car for some 60 year old woman who's a cosmetics sales rep and can't appreciate the horsepower


----------



## Chuck

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> So what's a "bronze" sawtooth 150 worth nowadays?
> I had one and could get it back fairly easily.


I have no idea. I guess its whatever a collector would pay. To me the technical value of the thing outweighs anything cosmetic, but its still unique and the right old school guys know about them.


----------



## Chuck

HondAudio said:


> lolwut?
> 
> That's like seeing a perfectly good Cadillac with the ridiculous metallic, Barbie-pink paint job for Mary Kay. You'll see one of those at least once in your life. I'm sure it wasn't a cheap paint job, but, uh, they've ruined a decent semi-luxury car for some 60 year old woman who's a cosmetics sales rep and can't appreciate the horsepower



Metallic pink? Oh Lord thats nasty. Around here I've only seen the solid pink cars. They've been using a lighter shade on the all the post-EVOQ cars from Mary Kay and its actually not too terrible. But metallic pink? The horror...

I kid you not on those pink RF amps. I was walking through Circuit City and decided to check out the car stereo room for the lolz. Coming from the high end market I was used to B&W LM1s, Canton Pullman, KEF GT100, Proton, the Power 650, Denon headunits, so I liked going through car stereo places back then just to make fun of the specs or try out a CD that would make their systems puke. Billy Cobham's _Warning_ was the best.

So I'm looking through there and I see an RF banner. Excited but a little worried about RF going mainstream (Circuit City played a hand in wrecking some high end lines before) I went to the display and saw pink amps. My stomach fell and ran away and I followed it out the door.


----------



## Chuck

This is kinda what I saw. I seem to remember a lot more pink on it though, which is why I think they were a Circuit City exclusive:


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ Those are 2nd-gen Series 1 amps. They all had the red/pink anodizing on them, so I don't think there was any CC exclusive. They were decent, value-priced amps.


----------



## Chuck

I blocked it out of my memory because of the absolute awfulness of it all, but I seem to remember the whole shroud being pinked, which is where I think there was an exclusive.

The whole thing burned me, because I remember being told by my rep that RF would never go mass market, cut corners, play games, etc. So what did they do...


----------



## Chuck

The Bronze looks different in different light, and edge-on the sawteeth look like they have a coppery-golden shimmer. Sorry these aren't too sharp - old camera sux - but slobberworthy nonetheless:


















Too bad Rockford silk-screened the logos and text upside down. They thought that most people would be hiding their amps underneath the rear shelf in the typical vehicle. That lasted about a week and then people started showing their heatsinks off to the Kraco powerbooster kids who wanted to know where that thump came from..

I wish that I had a logo bracket with the matte black on it instead of that cheap looking pebble finish. My matte-finish P650 owned all the pebble boxes that came near it.


----------



## Darth SQ

Chuck said:


> Too bad Rockford silk-screened the logos and text upside down. They thought that most people would be hiding their amps underneath the rear shelf in the typical vehicle. That lasted about a week and then people started showing their heatsinks off to the Kraco powerbooster kids who wanted to know where that thump came from..


That's exactly how it happened.
And this is a pic of the Kraco Powerbooster I was running at the time.
The dotted sunburst design was backlit and looked cool at night resting (not bolted down) on my transmission hump. 
I can't remember what happened to it.
I think I traded it to someone when I went with the Fosgates.

EDIT:
BTW, Julie Fosgate was in my high school class in Phoenix.
Thought about dating her to get in good with the family but it looked like it was going to be too much work. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Chuck

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> That's exactly how it happened.
> And this is a pic of the Kraco Powerbooster I was running at the time.


:bowdown: That must have looked awesome next to your Kraco 8-track under your Royce 23 channel CB.




PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> BTW, Julie Fosgate was in my high school class in Phoenix.
> Thought about dating her to get in good with the family but it looked like it was going to be too much work.


I'm at a loss for words over what to say to that.


----------



## bigdwiz

Chuck said:


> The Bronze looks different in different light, and edge-on the sawteeth look like they have a coppery-golden shimmer. Sorry these aren't too sharp - old camera sux - but slobberworthy nonetheless:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad Rockford silk-screened the logos and text upside down. They thought that most people would be hiding their amps underneath the rear shelf in the typical vehicle. That lasted about a week and then people started showing their heatsinks off to the Kraco powerbooster kids who wanted to know where that thump came from..
> 
> I wish that I had a logo bracket with the matte black on it instead of that cheap looking pebble finish. My matte-finish P650 owned all the pebble boxes that came near it.


I believe that's the first P150 I've seen with that RF plate on the heatsink. Must've been an early one, b/c the bass/treble knobs are from the earliest models as well. Even my ad for the 1st Gen P150 doesn't show that plate.


----------



## nautic70

Chuck said:


> You mean you passed on a sawtooth shroud P150, or you mean you passed on a _bronze_ sawtooth? The sawtooth is rare enough nowadays, I think a lot of people tossed them out because they didn't look as "cool" as the later chassis, but the bronzers are practically non-existant. It was only one batch of those that turned out like that, something about the color coating that let it fade uniformly in the sun. I had an identical P150 sawtooth next to it on the sub board in my WS6 hatchback, and it never faded one bit.
> 
> Years after RF ended the sawtooth shrouds there was a series of RF amps done in the early 90's specifically for Circuit City (I think) that were anodized pink - I gave up on them when I saw that. I hope those were all gathered into a pile and buried in the landfill next to their old Power VI amps.
> 
> Anyone out there have one of those? For that matter, does anyone have one of each series going back to Jim Fosgate, so we can see the evolution of RF chassis design? Now _there's_ a project.


I never saw it face to face so I will just call it black the pics I saw where pretty bad. Either way if saw it now I would have paid the price and picked it up.


----------



## Prime mova

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> EDIT:
> BTW, Julie Fosgate was in my high school class in Phoenix.
> Thought about dating her to get in good with the family but it looked like it was going to be too much work.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Hey, IMO rf guys would date Sarah Palin if her maiden name was Fosgate now that's hard work


----------



## Chuck

I think amps have been outposting head units here so I need to shake that up a bit. I haven't seen a single Concord piece in over 200 pages, so here you go - the vintage HPL520 head unit I mentioned earlier:


----------



## Chuck

... and my original Denon DCR7600:










The bright yellow DE button activated a dynamic expander that was adjustable by a hidden pull function on the volume knob. Denon made great stuff all the way through their CD/tuners years later, but this was probably the best tuner/cassette they ever produced. It was all a gentle slope downhill afterwards.


----------



## Chuck

I completely forgot I had this box. Inside was a 271 with the original mounting bracket still in the plastic sleeve. The P271 is rare enough, but the mounting hardware is near impossible to find. Even harder to find is the steel face mounting bracket. We should have a separate thread just for Old School accessories.

More Proton goodness... the P271 was the only EQ we ever saw that would make a system sound better by plugging it in the chain... and leaving the sliders set _flat_ :










There was a certain beauty to them, especially at night. The face LEDs were very high quality. If I can get around to hooking up a power supply (my poor B&K test bench supply broke long ago) I'll get some night snaps.


----------



## Chuck

Rounding out my Thanksgiving Day contributions is the one and only Proton P250 power amp. We all have our one favorite amp, the one that we "know" sounds better than the rest. The P250 is mine. As the story goes (received from the "right" people back at CES in the early 80s), Fulet Electronics was the contract manufacturer for NAD and therefore had access to all of their engineering. They decided to make use of it in a market that NAD refused to enter - car audio. 
I've heard and owned amps that were many, many times more powerful and just beat the P250 up on specs. But the 250 was unique in that Fulet used an NAD 50x2 chassis designed for a home amplifier and modified it to run on 12v. The sound was, in a word, glorious. 










Take a look at the back and you'll see the telltale signs that Fulet was the hardware factory for NAD. Everything from the typefaces (we didn't call them "fonts" back in 1983) to the switchgear was vintage NAD. 










NAD left them alone, unbelievably, even after Proton entered the home market with gear that was technically identical to the NAD stuff. That wouldn't fly today, I'm sure. We all benefitted from that. "NAD for your car" was a nice little secret that brought me to the sweetest systems ever. I would put my beat up old 250 in an SQ contest against anything on the market today.


----------



## Darth SQ

Chuck said:


> :bowdown: That must have looked awesome next to your Kraco 8-track under your Royce 23 channel CB.
> 
> 
> I'm at a loss for words over what to say to that.


1-TRUE!
Actually it was a Radio Shack 8-track tape player mounted underdash with a Sanyo am-fm cassette player indash running two Motorola full range 6.5 speakers. (circa 1978)

Very very low budget I know, but for a kid at age 16 working as a dishwasher at Sizzler, it's was a start.

2-Once again, young, dumb, and full of..........bs.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Prime mova

Hope y'all have had a happy thanksgivings day. It's time to add some unboxing goodies some old and new. Notice the condition of the box 









Unboxing goodies are they still in-tacked??????









Prime Mova, show us what's in the box...intrigued...[/QUOTE]

.....had a good look over the gear first to make sure nothings been murdered!









LBR's subs are ok...










Wife like's these her Pulsar SSS is getting some rf bling bling.

RF link to join my DSM's together.









Just took a pic of the spec sheet and box of one of my DSM's that I'll be linking together.









Don't know if y'all can read it but it certify's 252watts p/ch into a 2ohm load at 13.9v.











draft6969 said:


> Yea. I knew that before I even asked. Lol


Thanks man, for asking it was good just to get that fanatic reaction from the wife ;-)

....yea taking sometime to get through this stuff, here's a murdered bit...









Here's cha lil black box MTX LSB1 ( large signal box alpha)









Some more unboxing...









My full range 3 1/2 full range speakers for centre channel speakers.









My reward after all this effect some ol' skool hot dogs


----------



## bigdwiz

^^ Chuck, you've got some killer O/S gear!

Prime Mova, show us what's in the box...intrigued...


----------



## Chuck

bigdwiz said:


> I believe that's the first P150 I've seen with that RF plate on the heatsink. Must've been an early one, b/c the bass/treble knobs are from the earliest models as well. Even my ad for the 1st Gen P150 doesn't show that plate.




Definitely an early one. I bought it off the only remaining RF dealer after our store got out of cars. It drove a pair of 12s (Peerless, I think) in a sealed enclosure in the back of his IROC demo car. 

I have that ad too. That reminds me - I still have to scan all that stuff for you. I haven't bought a new scanner yet, it'll probably be after the first of the year before I can get to it, unfortunately.


----------



## bigdwiz

Chuck said:


> Definitely an early one. I bought it off the only remaining RF dealer after our store got out of cars. It drove a pair of 12s (Peerless, I think) in a sealed enclosure in the back of his IROC demo car.
> 
> I have that ad too. That reminds me - I still have to scan all that stuff for you. I haven't bought a new scanner yet, it'll probably be after the first of the year before I can get to it, unfortunately.


It's cool man, take your time w/ the scans. I'm in this for the long haul and in no rush to finish, b/c I know there is no such thing as finishing....when it comes to collecting.


----------



## Chuck

I think you have the same dealer price sheets that I have for RF, so take a look in there and see if that logo plate shows up on it. FWIW, I've never seen one on anything but my amp, and we never sold them so I have no idea where the other dealer got it. He went into business with the RF rep not too long afterwards so maybe it was a special little prize for favored dealers?


----------



## draft6969

Prime mova said:


> LBR's subs are ok...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife like's these her Pulsar SSS is getting some rf bling bling.


well im sure you are ready to sell them too me!!! i have been on the hunt for thoes for a few years. so what cha want for them.


----------



## Prime mova

draft6969 said:


> well im sure you are ready to sell them too me!!! i have been on the hunt for thoes for a few years. so what cha want for them.


Don't want to disappoint you, but the wife's got good taste liking ol' skool Rockford and she said NO!


----------



## draft6969

Yea. I knew that before I even asked. Lol


----------



## Bugstyvy

The hotdogs look as old as the gear.....


----------



## Prime mova

Bugstyvy said:


> The hotdogs look as old as the gear.....


They prolly are we are cleaning out the freezer lol


----------



## n_olympios

draft6969 said:


> dont you wish you could go back and grab up all that old equipment!!!!


Actually no. I do wish I had enough money back then to buy all of them and keep them until today in perfect condition. _My precious... _


----------



## The Baron Groog

My boss's collection, he likes to show off in his own museum:
http://trendy-designs.co.uk/clients/ipi/eshot-retro-01-10-2011/FCR310.digva7476.pdf


----------



## traksta15

Ive sold the subs, but i still have the fultron crossover. Not pictured-rockford fosgate 250a2 (or 250.2, havent seen it in months)


----------



## Prime mova

Here's a YouTube clip with some Rockford love!
Check out this video on YouTube:

Josh Abrahams & Amiel Daemion - Addicted To Bass(1998) - YouTube


----------



## bigdwiz

Prime mova said:


> Here's a YouTube clip with some Rockford love!
> Check out this video on YouTube:
> 
> Josh Abrahams & Amiel Daemion - Addicted To Bass(1998) - YouTube


Pretty cool vid...gotta love the SS SPL160's also! Too bad the quality isn't better. I looked on iTunes for this video and couldn't find it. I'd like to find a HQ version of the vid if anyone can help.


----------



## bigdwiz

ChevyGuy29 said:


> edited content for fishing.


Welcome to the forum. It would help to see pictures and references if you have any. It's not every day you see brand new 250 HCCA's and/or 12" NT subs. There is no "blue book" pricing guide for any of this gear...it all depends on how much somebody wants what you have to sell. eBay will bring top dollar, but many people are having problems with winning bidders not paying.


----------



## Prime mova

bigdwiz said:


> Pretty cool vid...gotta love the SS SPL160's also! Too bad the quality isn't better. I looked on iTunes for this video and couldn't find it. I'd like to find a HQ version of the vid if anyone can help.


I'm trying to chase down a HQ copy, I've attached some info from wikipedia on the clip,Totally Addicted To Bass. Those SS SPL160's sure are classy!

Australian video

The original 1998 music video featured Amiel at GL Pro Sound, a high-end car audio store in Essendon, Victoria, sitting in a car, with installers working on a Holden VR Commodore and a Ford EF-EL Falcon, installing various audio equipment. The Soundstream SPL series woofers were often shown operating on the heavy bassline of the song. Rockford Fosgate amplifiers, Image Dynamics speakers, JL Audio woofers, and Alpine head units were also featured. Josh Abrahams is shown performing on the decks on the screen of the Alpine headunit.

Holden Commodore = chevy pontiac G8/lumina pontiac.


----------



## alm001

Alpine 7390. BOOM

Putting it in the classifieds tomorrow.


----------



## bigdwiz

Interesting read on the history of JL Audio...

1975-1991

1991-Present

Product Milestones 1991-Present


----------



## so cal eddie

bigdwiz said:


> Interesting read on the history of JL Audio...
> 
> 1975-1991
> 
> 1991-Present
> 
> Product Milestones 1991-Present


I'm supposed to be studying right now, but this was just too cool to put off until later on.


----------



## haakono

Only 2 windows in the christmas calendar this year, and I opened both of them early 

Got a package today with another Sony XM2000R (I had one from before) and a PPI PC6600, looking all tiny in the back


----------



## n_olympios

You filthy animal! If you try to install both of them in the Lupo, you'll only be able to drive it via a remote control! :laugh:


----------



## imjustjason

Those things dwarf that powerclass!


----------



## Micksh

(Just a few) JL 18w6, plus 3 U.S. Amps VLX-200


----------



## soundboy

haakono said:


> Only 2 windows in the christmas calendar this year, and I opened both of them early
> 
> Got a package today with another Sony XM2000R (I had one from before) and a PPI PC6600, looking all tiny in the back


Du er gal Håkon

Feel is the are christams every day..


----------



## radwilsons5803

Micksh said:


> (Just a few) JL 18w6, plus 3 U.S. Amps VLX-200


Used to have a JL 18w6, wasnt too impressed with it but i believe my install didnt do it justice. It was my first time using the factory HU for a source. I used a Audio Control HPX-1 and i dont think i ever got that working right, the JL didnt have as much output as i hoped


----------



## soundboy

I got this last week... 











Very cool


----------



## quality_sound

Oh my sweet jesus... I love the XES system.


----------



## takeabao

soundboy said:


> I got this last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool


I hate you so much right now.


----------



## raulgz

soundboy said:


> I got this last week...


I love XES configuration too , this new Z50 is EU version?


----------



## soundboy

Yes, is EU version of Z50.. I also have Sony XT-100DAB too!
Have second Z50 too, but this headunit are in US version.

The XES system was my first, i Sold it in 2008 I think was and hate it to do that - but I had a good contact with the "new" owner that time and now buy it back
After my friend never came to used it!

All grear is almost "brand new", I used it only top 6-7months that time!


----------



## malutki

WOW!!! boys you got great toys to play


----------



## HondAudio

radwilsons5803 said:


> Used to have a JL 18w6, wasnt too impressed with it but i believe my install didnt do it justice. It was my first time using the factory HU for a source. I used a Audio Control HPX-1 and i dont think i ever got that working right, the JL didnt have as much output as i hoped


You were supposed to install 3 of them and give them 250 watts per voice coil


----------



## Chuck

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Are you seriously trying to make an argument that the amplifiers, speakers, and head units used in these pics are not OS?
> Whether a Linear Power amp is laying on a table, or installed in a 1988 S-10 is irrelevant.


Lately it looks like the same 10 are posting and with the thread over 200 pages it may be a little overwhelming for new people to get involved. Adding OS install pics is going to blow it up even more.

I enjoy the install pics, more so when they're from personal experience and have a good story with them. I dig seeing the names of people that I knew or heard of back when I got started.

On the other side, The original concept of the thread started out as "show us what you got", not "show us what you done". I like coming in to this thread to see what kind of stuff people have on the dusty shelf, or what kills they may have made at the local "Three-Gold-Ball outlet mall". 

I see both sides of it, but for clarity and simplicity I think it would be best to start an OS Install thread and move those pics over there. I think it will bring some new blood to both threads.


----------



## Darth SQ

Chuck said:


> I see both sides of it, but for clarity and simplicity I think it would be best to start an OS Install thread and move those pics over there. I think it will bring some new blood to both threads.


Well since your reponse quotes mine, I think that if you would like a new, more specific thread, then please by all means start one.
By being the OP, you can direct the thread as it goes along.
Once you have it in place, then post a link in this thread and then take it from there.
Please pm me with any questions you might have and I'll help you along the way. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Chuck

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Well since your reponse quotes mine, I think that if you would like a new, more specific thread, then please by all means start one.
> By being the OP, you can direct the thread as it goes along.
> Once you have it in place, then post a link in this thread and then take it from there.
> Please pm me with any questions you might have and I'll help you along the way.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Oh man.. I don't have any of those pics so I really wouldn't be the guy to run that thread. Anything of the projects I was near to stayed in albums at the stores, and who knows where that stuff went... I was just trying to offer an opinion to help settle the matter.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Some pics of certain old school equipment pieces can only be found in the "install" pics that have been posted in this thread. Honestly, I don't see any reason to try and separate the two. There are probably alot more lurkers on this thread than actual contributors. But, that is OK too. I couldn't afford alot of the equipment posted in this thread when it was new. Some of it I _still_ can't afford. 
This is easily the best source of the old school car audio scene on the net. Don't change it.


----------



## Ampman

It dosen't need any change in my view but my thoughts dont count


----------



## iroller

This is a great thread and I like both things, makes it easier to only go one place. Quit over thinking Chuck.


----------



## Ampman

Not sure if I put my ORION EXTREME 200 on yet bought it new loaned it to someone an they kind of messed the looks of it up some works great MADE IN USA GOODIES


----------



## Ampman

Got this one from a flea market bout 4 years ago it didn't look so hot it's not a USA made by no means hooked it up to a Sony XR-C900 cassette player and XDP-210 EQ MOBILE ES system and the thing sounded pertty dang good but as always my stuff isn't important but I like it hehe


----------



## Ampman

Had this one for a while as well not sure if these were made in USA or not it sounds pertty decent though.


----------



## Ampman

4 Sony XR-C900 their setting on 1 of 4 XDP-210EQ'S all in working condition


----------



## Mahna Mahna

*Re: PPI Phantom amps are now in stock...*



Grizz Archer said:


> No way! I have a team member that made custom black t-shirts that say "get something that does't suck!" And I have one of the original stickers on my Jeep. I honestly and not one to normally have stuff like this, but I think it is funny. So you have the one that has all of the competitive brands on it in "glow-in-the-dark"? I would kill for one of those shirts!!!


Yup I do. I also have a few more (see below). I competed in IASCA (and did quite well) for a few years back in the mid 90's and was sponsored by Soundstream Canada (aka Jestar).




























Soundstream Reference 500 and 300 amps. 10" Soundstream SS10 subs









Soundstream SS6.1 mids in door and SS511 comp in the kicks.


----------



## PPI Master

Daughter : Daddy, whatcha got chained in that box under the bed?
PPI Master: Well dear that's just my most precious prized amp of all time .
Son : So can we rock it out in one of your old cars?
PPI Master : Someday son, maybe some day.


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI Master said:


> Daughter : Daddy, whatcha got chained in that box under the bed?
> PPI Master: Well dear that's just my most precious prized amp of all time .
> Son : So can we rock it out in one of your old cars?
> PPI Master : Someday son, maybe some day.


You're a frickin' nutjob!!! 

That one pic makes you the handsdown choice for DIYMA poster child!

Obsession at it's finest.

And another thing, so you can afford to own the best PPI has to offer but you made your kid's bed out of Home Depot lumber?
j/k





.........so what's in the box? 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jbreddawg

Im liking the Lunati box myself


----------



## draft6969

What the hell is it!!!!!:bomb:


----------



## smgreen20

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Well since your reponse quotes mine, I think that if you would like a new, more specific thread, then please by all means start one.
> By being the OP, you can direct the thread as it goes along.
> Once you have it in place, then post a link in this thread and then take it from there.
> Please pm me with any questions you might have and I'll help you along the way.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


And I got a pinch of ish for suggesting it, but someone else does and it's suddenly OK.... well.... I see how it is 


I'll start it if need be. My only problem is it sucks when I go to look at some of the pics of OS gear that I have to go to the latest page just so I can go back 30 pages to find what I'm after. I agree with the poster that 2nds my thought. And for that he got a thanks.


----------



## Darth SQ

smgreen20 said:


> I'll start it if need be. My only problem is it sucks when I go to look at some of the pics of OS gear that I have to go to the latest page just so I can go back 30 pages to find what I'm after. I agree with the poster that 2nds my thought. And for that he got a thanks.


Great idea since Chuck is not willing to start a new thread.
Once again, you being the OP, will have control on how it unfolds and I will gladly make the same offer of help if you need it. 
Just pm me.

The truth of the matter is there's no thead like it on the web and it's a huge draw for DIYMA, so don't expect any changes.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## starboy869

PPI Master said:


> Daughter : Daddy, whatcha got chained in that box under the bed?
> PPI Master: Well dear that's just my most precious prized amp of all time .
> Son : So can we rock it out in one of your old cars?
> PPI Master : Someday son, maybe some day.


what is it?


----------



## bigdwiz

I just took the chain and lock off my RF Power 650 Mosfet....


----------



## subwoofery

starboy869 said:


> what is it?


He'll tell you someday... Maybe some day 

Kelvin


----------



## HondAudio

PPI Master said:


> Daughter : Daddy, whatcha got chained in that box under the bed?
> PPI Master: Well dear that's just my most precious prized amp of all time .
> Son : So can we rock it out in one of your old cars?
> PPI Master : Someday son, maybe some day.


That's not an amp, that's "Mommy and Daddy's special toys" ;D


----------



## Ampman

I've got one of those power 650's your looks a lot better than mine their nice amps


----------



## kilostoys

> That's not an amp, that's "Mommy and Daddy's special toys"


had to wipe coffee off my monitor that was so damn funny!


----------



## kilostoys

i just picked up an RF 60DSM yesterday for $10 and a 5m monster cable (that cost me $3 at a second-hand store last year), not bad i think. havent had time to test it yet, my bench is in the garage and its damn cold out there! will get a pic and test hopefully next week. no endcaps though, which version should this thing come with? recesssed area for logo or no?

nevermind, i think i found my own answer, no recess. what a convenient thing the search function, everyone should use it, lol.


----------



## PPI Master

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> You're a frickin' nutjob!!!
> 
> That one pic makes you the handsdown choice for DIYMA poster child!
> 
> Obsession at it's finest.
> 
> And another thing, so you can afford to own the best PPI has to offer but you made your kid's bed out of Home Depot lumber?
> j/k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........so what's in the box?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


This is the first amplifier to wear the PPI label.
I have written on my calendar for Saturday September 10th of 2017 that my son will help me install it into his Trans Am to gently push some MBQuart Tweets.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Got a few goodies headed my way this coming week.
Bwahahahaha!!!!


----------



## haakono

I found these in the back of a drawer the other day. I got these along with some other team member stuff and a handwritten letter from Alma herself about 10 or 12 years ago  










Nice to brush shoulders with the best of em!  Genuinely sweet and kind person


----------



## smgreen20

Here's the link to the OS install thread. Lets get this off the ground guys. 

Thanks.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...21-old-school-install-thread.html#post1495266

Bigdwiz, you have a PM. Your help please.


----------



## chad

starboy869 said:


> what is it?


What is in the box !?


----------



## Reimers

will post some pics of my oldschool cerwin woofers when i reach 5posts


----------



## PPI Master

chad said:


> What is in the box !?


There is so much activity in these 212 pages ! I love all this Old School treasure and the flashback I get every day to Joggle the brain by such awesomness, even though I'm labelled as the most compulsive hoarder of OS gear - it's In-the-BLOOD ya know.... (along with being a cheapazz by building my kids bed out of rejected lumber !) JK..... it's all good.
To see what's in the box chained to bed, refer to post # 5272.
Now I just need that serial number 00001 for PPI120.


----------



## chad

I could not resist the seven reference.


----------



## curtis1993

blade vth100 tube amp.


----------



## Micksh

curtis1993 said:


> blade vth100 tube amp.


Ah, I love Blade amps!:bowdown:


----------



## curtis1993

And how about a almost perfect planet audio HVT754


----------



## PPI_GUY

Good things _do_ come in small packages. 
New, never seen power.










Fits right in with the rest of my *Pro*fessional *Mos*fet Family...


----------



## PPI Master

chad said:


> I could not resist the seven reference.


Oohh.... I had to re-read to understand. Sorry that my few brain cells refused to line up orderly and take note of the Reference to movie "Seven.":laugh: At first I thought that Brad Pitt photo was from the movie "Fight Club", so anyways .... back to admiring those awesome ProMos pictures up above. !!!! schweet indeed.


----------



## stills

way to come out hard curtis1993!!


----------



## Navy Chief

PPI_GUY said:


> Good things _do_ come in small packages.
> New, never seen power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fits right in with the rest of my *Pro*fessional *Mos*fet Family...


Is that the Pro Mos 12 that was on eBay last week, I am jealous. I was looking at the install pics last week of Bud Wentz' Cougar with 4 Pro Mos 12s, only 100 watts and still 8 channlels.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Yes Chief, that's the one. Virgin too!


----------



## Darth SQ

Beautiful ProMos PG!

One more step closer to my installation beginning.
Thought I would share some pics of some os rarities. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## DAT

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Beautiful ProMos PG!
> 
> One more step closer to my installation beginning.
> Thought I would share some pics of some os rarities.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Love them, i know quite a few PPI collectors like the new stuff PPI has but honestly it's just really Power Acoustik amps... basically Flea Market stuff.

PPI, Soundstream, will never be the same....


----------



## n_olympios

Damn you! Damn you and all your PPI goodness. 

I won't be able to sleep again tonight. :blush:


----------



## PPI_GUY

DAT said:


> Love them, i know quite a few PPI collectors like the new stuff PPI has but honestly it's just really Power Acoustik amps... basically Flea Market stuff.
> 
> PPI, Soundstream, will never be the same....


Not true DAT. They don't even share the same internals. You _*can*_ like both the original and the modern. The new Phantom stuff is getting very positive reviews. Class D wasn't very common only 10 years ago. Can't compare our old school, inefficent a/b amps to the new class D designs. Now we can get 1000+ watts from a tiny footprint that is extremely efficent AND excellent SQ as well. Hard to match that with the old stuff.


----------



## Zx9r23

My old school Kicker ZR360 from one of my first diy projects!


----------



## pionkej

Quick pic of my JBL collection. It's obviously not all old school...but the important stuff is. 

(4) JBL 400GTi's (2 with grills & crossovers)
(2) JBL 504GTi's (thanks to Boostedrex for helping me add these to the collection)
(2) JBL 1000GTi's (obviously need dustcaps replaced)
(3) JBL 660GTi's (2 not pictured)
JBL c508GTi's (complete)
JBL c08 GTi's (midbass only)
JBL 2226G (not pictured)


----------



## ou812

curtis1993 said:


> blade vth100 tube amp.


Uh......1 of 25 produced just before they went under.....


----------



## TheRealPorkchop

I don't know if what I got can be classified as old school, I think it is. So here's my contribution...


----------



## shawnk

Love the JBL collection!!


----------



## leepersc

BNIB Phoenix Gold XSM-100, 4" mids. Yummy!!!


----------



## Micksh

My buddy's amps we will be using in an install this spring...


----------



## Bugstyvy

D60II's 
MC245








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Micksh

Nice Rodek amps! Don't see a lot of those anymore!


----------



## smgreen20

leepersc said:


> BNIB Phoenix Gold XSM-100, 4" mids. Yummy!!!


I'll see your 4"s and raise you an XS165 and XS104


----------



## leepersc

smgreen20 said:


> I'll see your 4"s and raise you an XS165 and XS104


Oooowwww-ahhhhhh, I'm in love! You just had to do it, huh!!! VERY NICE!


----------



## bigbubba

A few things I have in the bottom of my closet.

I have 2 of these








1 of these


----------



## Old Skewl

That is a nice reference 500. Even the box looks nice.


----------



## bigbubba

Thanks. They also have the original cardboard insert, plastic bag and Performance certificates.


----------



## n_olympios

Boy, have I got a surprise for you guys. 

Damn video is taking too long to upload. :mean:

Edit: very nice Reference!


----------



## n_olympios

There you go fellas. 










































Great Scott, I forgot to show the "Listening seat selection" screens.  Oh well.


----------



## smgreen20

leepersc said:


> Oooowwww-ahhhhhh, I'm in love! You just had to do it, huh!!! VERY NICE!


Sorry. I've always loved the looks and performance of the XS line. In its day, one of the best bang for the Buck lines. Thought about getting a set of those 4's off of eBay for a possible 3 way setup.


----------



## smgreen20

n_olympios said:


> There you go fellas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Scott, I forgot to show the "Listening seat selection" screens.  Oh well.


Nice! 

I have its CD brothers, the. DRX9375R and the DRX7475 along with a DPH9100 and a DPH9300. No CD changer though.


----------



## Ampman

n_olympios said:


> There you go fellas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Scott, I forgot to show the "Listening seat selection" screens.  Oh well.


I've got a Sony XR-C900 I use it with my XDP-210EQ never heard any of the clarion processors dose the radio have that Dolby S reduction on it I seen a brand that did but can't remember which it was im
Thinking it was car Audio lol


----------



## smgreen20

To many, but somewhere in there is my 9375/9300.










Looks to be 2nd from the right.


----------



## Lazerbeam323ci

Does this count as old school. I used to run a sub off the prior generation...the '44wrms' version, 222SX. I wish I had a pic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck

Great Soundstreams above!


Now that I see Clarion HU's does anyone have an early Clarion 'stalk' EQ?


----------



## Chuck

*Proton 285 plate mount*

I've been neglecting my contribution duties for a few days, so here's the latest from the attic collection, my NIB Proton 285 plate mount rear deck speakers:


----------



## Chuck

*Proton D230*

I think everyone is beginning to get the idea that I was a huge Proton fan back when they mattered, but if not, here's more reasons...

A Proton D230 2 channel amp with DPD:










I had the box, but tossed it out, unfortunately.


----------



## Chuck

*Proton subs*

...and my matched pair of Proton 298 subs:










I think that Proton took paper cones farther than anyone else at the time. 










One of these has a popped voice coil, and I've been looking for a way to have it fixed for years. I have always admired the taut sound these woofs produce and I'd hate to have them pulled apart only to be told they can't put them back exactly as they were.


----------



## quality_sound

smgreen20 said:


> To many, but somewhere in there is my 9375/9300.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to be 2nd from the right.


Is that a 6770 or a 7770? I had a 6770 and LOVED it.


----------



## curtis1993

How about a pair of us amps vlx400s, one of which is the florida splash.


----------



## Micksh

curtis1993 said:


> How about a pair of us amps vlx400s, one of which is the florida splash.


Nice! Love the amps...I'm sure you saw the three VLX-200's I posted a pic of a few posts back too...


----------



## bigbubba

*Re: Proton subs*



Chuck said:


> ...and my matched pair of Proton 298 subs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that Proton took paper cones farther than anyone else at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of these has a popped voice coil, and I've been looking for a way to have it fixed for years. I have always admired the taut sound these woofs produce and I'd hate to have them pulled apart only to be told they can't put them back exactly as they were.


My brother had a set of 12" Proton subs. Those things rocked.


----------



## alachua

Is it bad that today when I saw an Astrovan on the way to work, the very first thing I thought of was 'Man, it would be fun to build an old school spl van'? That's normal...right?


----------



## Micksh

alachua said:


> Is it bad that today when I saw an Astrovan on the way to work, the very first thing I thought of was 'Man, it would be fun to build an old school spl van'? That's normal...right?


That's why we are doing the 3 U.S. Amps VLX-200 and 9- JL 18w6 in one....:beerchug:


----------



## smgreen20

quality_sound said:


> Is that a 6770 or a 7770? I had a 6770 and LOVED it.


Far left, 7770. My first ever HU was the 6770. That's what sparked my love for Clarion.


----------



## Brian Steele

* deleted *


----------



## quality_sound

Those are not old school.


----------



## PPI Master

*Re: Proton 285 plate mount*



Chuck said:


> I've been neglecting my contribution duties for a few days, so here's the latest from the attic collection, my NIB Proton 285 plate mount rear deck speakers:


Those Protons are heavy projectiles after departing their resting spot on the rear deck !!  Right There is the heaviest thing to clunk the back of my head when my buddy hit the breaks extremely hard on his Mustang II. The Malibu he T-boned in the intersection saw it a different way. Maybe this permanent bump on back o my head is the reason for this OS Audio obsession...? OMG. - it's Proton's fault.:laugh:


----------



## PPI_GUY

alachua said:


> Is it bad that today when I saw an Astrovan on the way to work, the very first thing I thought of was 'Man, it would be fun to build an old school spl van'? That's normal...right?


That's exactly what I think when I see one! Once you've got the bug, you're touched for life I guess. :laugh:


----------



## PPI_GUY

HOLY CRAP!!! 

Orion GS500 brand new has never been powered on | eBay


----------



## Micksh

PPI_GUY said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!
> 
> Orion GS500 brand new has never been powered on | eBay


Wow! Can't say I've seen one of those since the good old days...


----------



## slow240sx

An old crunch sub I got laying around.


















Fosgate cd changer. It says made in Japan in 1998 on back of it.


















Here is the sticker on the fosgate cd changer.


----------



## Chuck

I knew they were selling changers at one time but I doubt they built them. Probably a relabeled Pioneer or Alpine. Is there a build sticker anywhere on it?


----------



## bigdwiz

PPI_GUY said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!
> 
> Orion GS500 brand new has never been powered on | eBay


Me = 

Pictures of the amp = 

Do I still want it? = :speechless:


---


----------



## bigdwiz

Chuck said:


> I knew they were selling changers at one time but I doubt they built them. Probably a relabeled Pioneer or Alpine. Is there a build sticker anywhere on it?


I thought they were made by Delco? Well, except the "Denford" HU and we all know who made that one...


----------



## Chuck

:laugh: Panasonic!


----------



## quality_sound

Delco made the RF HUs (and they were AMAZING) and Panasonic made the changers.


----------



## bfrance

slow240sx said:


> An old crunch sub I got laying around.



Awesome! That's the first sub I ever owned, in the 12" variety. Thanks for sharing, that takes me waaaaaay back! 

-Ben


----------



## bfrance

pionkej said:


> Quick pic of my JBL collection. It's obviously not all old school...but the important stuff is.
> 
> (4) JBL 400GTi's (2 with grills & crossovers)
> (2) JBL 504GTi's (thanks to Boostedrex for helping me add these to the collection)
> (2) JBL 1000GTi's (obviously need dustcaps replaced)
> (3) JBL 660GTi's (2 not pictured)
> JBL c508GTi's (complete)
> JBL c08 GTi's (midbass only)
> JBL 2226G (not pictured)


Are those 1000Gti's the original ones from the early-mid 90's? If so, let me know if you ever want to unload them. My all-time favorite sub that I have ever owned was a 1000Gti. Still kicking myself 15 years later for selling it! 

-Ben


----------



## pionkej

bfrance said:


> Are those 1000Gti's the original ones from the early-mid 90's? If so, let me know if you ever want to unload them. My all-time favorite sub that I have ever owned was a 1000Gti. Still kicking myself 15 years later for selling it!
> 
> -Ben


They are. I appreciate the offer, but they are getting new dust caps and going into my build. 504's and 660's will probably be there too!


----------



## PPI_GUY

slow240sx said:


> An old crunch sub I got laying around.


That Crunch sub looks ALOT like the first Orion XTR's to me.


----------



## Chuck

quality_sound said:


> Delco made the RF HUs (and they were AMAZING) and Panasonic made the changers.


So weird seeing the words "Delco" and "amazing" in the same sentence.


----------



## shawnk

Chuck said:


> So weird seeing the words "Delco" and "amazing" in the same sentence.


LOL... "weird" but true! They were pretty amazing, especially for their time.

The RFX-8140 was, and still is one of my fav decks of all time 


I'll put this one to work one of these days!


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ They weren't very good looking decks but they had nice features and solid build quality.


----------



## shawnk

SUX 2BU said:


> ^ They weren't very good looking decks but they had nice features and solid build quality.


Most peeps will definitely agree with you! 

I however, absolutely love the understated/simplistic look


----------



## Chuck

Opinion check here... what HU do you guys think was the best looking? I was into FAS, Concord, and Denon, obviously, but I think the winner was the early Nak TD decks. The TD400 and TD 1200 II were outstanding. I wish I had them.


----------



## Kane

imo i like the pioneer deh825


----------



## alachua

Chuck said:


> Opinion check here... what HU do you guys think was the best looking? I was into FAS, Concord, and Denon, obviously, but I think the winner was the early Nak TD decks. The TD400 and TD 1200 II were outstanding. I wish I had them.


Sony C90.

The rocker was a great interface, simple row of buttons, great layout, and a good looking display (aside from when you were in the sun). It was blue before everything was blue. 

Followed by the Dex P9, especially in black.


----------



## bigdwiz

Santa visited the OldSchoolStereo labs a little early this year...



How about a MINT PPI Pro MOS 450 in the (not so mint) original box?






















*This amp is 1" longer than the monstrous Orion 2100 HCCA!!*


----------



## normalicy

bigdwiz said:


> Santa visited the OldSchoolStereo labs a little early this year...
> 
> 
> 
> How about a MINT PPI Pro MOS 450 in the (not so mint) original box?


That's a thing of beauty!


----------



## Prime mova

Can't match BigD's Pro Mos 450 but here's a blast from the past one of the first 3 disc changer HU's.


----------



## bigdwiz

Prime mova said:


> Can't match BigD's Pro Mos 450 but here's a blast from the past one of the first 3 disc changer HU's.



I saw a MINT one of these on my local Craigslist about a year ago for $100...based on what they go for on eBay, I should've snatched it up! Nice HU!


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ Friend of mine in high school bought one when they first one came out in 1993 or so. It was expensive and impressive at the time to watch it change discs. Slow as mud though.

Best looking decks: Alpine 7909/7800/7801. With the classic 6 chiclet design and the vacuum flourescent display that only those decks had, as opposed to the backlit LCD display like the Alpine unit above, they had a very classy look to them. 7801 was my first CD player I owned. Loved it until it started getting fussy about taking CD's.


----------



## BANONE

Thought I would chime in here with my current old school setup in my 77 Trans Am. Everything but the 2 of the GM-120's were bought new back in 1982 . EQ was mounted in the trunk beside the one 6x9 speaker.

Deck ..... Pioneer KEX-50 
Equalizer..Pioneer CD-5 
Balancer..Pioneer CD-606 Dual amp 
Amps......3 - Pioneer GM-120 amps


----------



## Old Skewl

BANONE said:


> Thought I would chime in here with my current old school setup in my 77 Trans Am. Everything but the 2 of the GM-120's were bought new back in 1982 . EQ was mounted in the trunk beside the one 6x9 speaker.
> 
> Deck ..... Pioneer KEX-50
> Equalizer..Pioneer CD-5
> Balancer..Pioneer CD-606 Dual amp
> Amps......3 - Pioneer GM-120 amps


NICE!!!! I remember those original Supertuner decks. My Dad and my Uncle both had them in their rides. 78 Datsun 280Z and a Custom 77 Dodge Tradesman Van. Thanks for the trip down memory lane!


----------



## PPI_GUY

bigdwiz said:


> Santa visited the OldSchoolStereo labs a little early this year...
> 
> 
> 
> How about a MINT PPI Pro MOS 450 in the (not so mint) original box?


I wish Santa would bring me one of those in *BLACK!*


----------



## imjustjason

bigdwiz said:


>


Damn that's nice!! Wish my house was that clean. That things display ready.


----------



## daudioman

BANONE said:


> Thought I would chime in here with my current old school setup in my 77 Trans Am. Everything but the 2 of the GM-120's were bought new back in 1982 . EQ was mounted in the trunk beside the one 6x9 speaker.
> 
> Deck ..... Pioneer KEX-50
> Equalizer..Pioneer CD-5
> Balancer..Pioneer CD-606 Dual amp
> Amps......3 - Pioneer GM-120 amps


Now THATS OLD school for real!!! Reminds me of my "retired" 79 camaro...those were the days!


----------



## slow240sx

This is my old kicker S15d that i bought new in 1999. Its been in about 3 of my cars and a few friends cars over the years with a 1000 rms fosgate amp.


----------



## torontooddysey

For all of you PPI guys.. here's one that I sold last year.. regrettably. I personally haven't seen another one come up since.. it's the 2350DM.. it's said to have the same "RIPS" technology that is in the JL slash series amps.. same engineer. She's a big one.. I believe this was the biggest art series until the a1200


----------



## torontooddysey

And Autotek isn't getting any love in here.. so here's another two I sold about 2 years ago.. XS 400.2 and XS1500.1 ..these were their "stealth" amps.. they have a lip on them so they can be flush mounted for a clean install.. traded a JL 500/5 to a guy for these.. he didn't know what he had... :behead:


----------



## bigdwiz

I hear ya PPI_GUY about a Pro MOS 450 in black...I know even the art ones are rare, but the black ones must be even more so? 

The only art one I'm missing now is the Pro MOS 50 (I have a Pro MOS 2050, which was the first Pro MOS amp, which also won the Car Audio "Best Sound Off Amp" shootout in October 1990 vs. Alpine 3541, SS Class A 100 II, Autotek 9100BTS, MTX MTA-250, Phoenix Gold MS-250, Zapco Z100 & Linear Power 952. The Pro MOS-2050 retailed for $800* (in 1990), while in 1995, the Pro MOS 450 retailed for $899**

_*Source - Car Audio & Electronics October 1990_

_**Source - Car Audio & Electronics April 1995 Car Audio Directory_


----------



## bigdwiz

^^ I recall those Autotek "Stealth" amps in the mags, but never saw one in person. Wow, you have a nice pair (of amps) there!


----------



## Navy Chief

torontooddysey said:


> For all of you PPI guys.. here's one that I sold last year.. regrettably. I personally haven't seen another one come up since.. it's the 2350DM.. it's said to have the same "RIPS" technology that is in the JL slash series amps.. same engineer. She's a big one.. I believe this was the biggest art series until the a1200


Glad to see a 2350DM getting some love. I will be running mine with an A1200 here very shortly. They are both getting some love right now with a good tech. Stay tuned for my next install to see.


----------



## PPI_GUY

bigdwiz said:


> I hear ya PPI_GUY about a Pro MOS 450 in black...I know even the art ones are rare, but the black ones must be even more so?


A black Pro Mos 450 would be the "holy grail" for me. I owned a black Pro Mos 425 back in the early 90's. Bought it brand new. But, I have never actually seen a black Pro Mos 450 in person. Below is a bad picture of one from my old school pics collection and I have been searching for one for years. I can only assume that they were very low production runs as the Pro Mos 450 came out near the end of the Pro Mos series; just before PPI went to the Art series.
***If anyone has a *black* Pro Mos 450 and wants to sell, hit me up!


----------



## flex414

this thread is amazing!


----------



## Chuck

Anyone have a Glenmonitor "LoMo" subwoofer? Ultra rare sub designed to drop in to the rear well of the 3rd Gen Camaro/Firebird. I've only seen them in vintage ads in CSE and CA and the like.


----------



## bigdwiz

Chuck said:


> Anyone have a Glenmonitor "LoMo" subwoofer? Ultra rare sub designed to drop in to the rear well of the 3rd Gen Camaro/Firebird. I've only seen them in vintage ads in CSE and CA and the like.


I have an Ad if that counts...


----------



## Chuck

Yes that counts D!

Now if I could just find an actual LoMo I'd be surprised. The company doesn't exist, no one else remembers them, and despite winning the acclaim they mention in the ad it seems like they vanished within their first year.


----------



## Nology

My 7996 that's now on eBay.


----------



## n_olympios

Chuck said:


> Yes that counts D!
> 
> Now if I could just find an actual LoMo I'd be surprised. The company doesn't exist, no one else remembers them, and despite winning the acclaim they mention in the ad it seems like they vanished within their first year.


This reminds me of the story of Xetec, sortof. Much more recent this one, though.

Xetec - AmpGuts.com


----------



## Chuck

I'm kind of short on the time to sign up for another forum and read through all that. How about doing a Cliff's Notes.


----------



## n_olympios

Hey, when did Ampguts get closed for visitors? That's not fair! Anyway it only showed pictures of the amps. 

Xetec was a german company that started out in 2000-1 IIRC, only to close down after 4-5 years of operation. In the meatime they had produced some very nice amps, with great value for money ratio. They also had a couple of lines of speakers but those were either rebranded Peerless/Vifa units or Scanspeak ones so nothing new or exotic there. 

Of the amps the P5-Evo stood out, a compact-sized, audiophile 5channel (4*100+1*350W RMS @4Ohm, not at all bad for its footprint).

IMO the reason they ceased was because they over-engineered and underpriced their products at the same time. Pity actually.


----------



## robert_wrath

Surprised when I saw the Xetec line of amps on Ampguts.com. The one piece which stood out is this:
AmpGuts.com
Loved the fact it was an 8 channel and built like a tank for a single chassis.


----------



## Bugstyvy

Cause I know you are gonna ask.....


----------



## Schriever sound

This thread make me drool!, can't wait to post some pics


----------



## smgreen20

Bugstyvy said:


>


Love the Frank EQ.


----------



## Linear Power

Finally finish my Monolithic Dual Mono restoration

Before restoration









After restoration









Next project - Monolithic PA 2000M upgrading


----------



## Thoraudio

IIRC, Xetec was an 'upscale' line for Crossfire.


----------



## WRX2010

torontooddysey said:


> For all of you PPI guys.. here's one that I sold last year.. regrettably. I personally haven't seen another one come up since.. it's the 2350DM.. it's said to have the same "RIPS" technology that is in the JL slash series amps.. same engineer. She's a big one.. I believe this was the biggest art series until the a1200


There is actually one that looks very nice listed on Ebay right now.


----------



## chad

Linear Power said:


> After restoration


Waddup with the Dale emitter resistors?


----------



## Mike_Dee

*Old School Linear Power Goodness!*


----------



## The Baron Groog

n_olympios said:


> Hey, when did Ampguts get closed for visitors? That's not fair! Anyway it only showed pictures of the amps.
> 
> Xetec was a german company that started out in 2000-1 IIRC, only to close down after 4-5 years of operation. In the meatime they had produced some very nice amps, with great value for money ratio. They also had a couple of lines of speakers but those were either rebranded Peerless/Vifa units or Scanspeak ones so nothing new or exotic there.
> 
> Of the amps the P5-Evo stood out, a compact-sized, audiophile 5channel (4*100+1*350W RMS @4Ohm, not at all bad for its footprint).
> 
> IMO the reason they ceased was because they over-engineered and underpriced their products at the same time. Pity actually.



I sold/fitted a few of their amps, great kit-shame they didn't survive. I'd have to agree, over engineered and too low an RRP.




Thoraudio said:


> IIRC, Xetec was an 'upscale' line for Crossfire.


I'd not heard that myself-any "proof" of this? And by Crossfire do you mean Caliber? Caliber were/are a Dutch (IIRC) brand who had a Crosssfire line around the time the Xetec product was available.

Caliber Car Audio - Car Stereo
::CROSSFIRE CAR AUDIO::


----------



## imjustjason

I believe Xetec was German. Never heard the Crossfire affiliation rumor before. 

I would love to have some Xetec amps tbh. That 8 channel can be run in any configuration from 8 channels all the way down to 1 channel. They were very ahead of their time.


----------



## Thoraudio

gosh, it's been years... I'll have to probe the ole memory receptors. 

It's on the internet, so it must be true. of course that's a quote of me.

Back in the day, when I was seriously into amps and who built them and where, I looked at Chunglam. They built amps for lots of people (JL / amps iirc) and Xetec and Crossfire were the 'store' brands. 

And looking at one of the old trading sites, they have Caliber on there as well. 

www.chunglam.com is down (at least for me)


----------



## Thoraudio

Here's some more recent 'proof'.

XETEC - Reviews & Brand Information - Chunglam Digital Co., Ltd. Gyeonggi-do , - Serial Number: 77269056


----------



## KP

chad said:


> Waddup with the Dale emitter resistors?


I have some of those on my blinkers. Prevents hyper flash.


----------



## Linear Power

chad said:


> Waddup with the Dale emitter resistors?


Sorry, what do you ask? I dont get your question. Thanks


----------



## PimpMySound

Indeed, XETEC was the trial of Chunglam to enter the German market with their own brand. But they failed due to various reasons, mainly because the overestimated the size of the German car audio market. In their last year, someone tried to distribute the amps in the U.S...

There is still a company called Caliber active in Europe, it is based in the netherlands: Caliber Europe 

In their beginning, they also hat Chunglam manufactured amps in their lineup...


----------



## chad

AcuraTLSQ said:


> I have some of those on my blinkers. Prevents hyper flash.


So do electronic flashers  No heat then, take advantage of the lower current draw, and with the good ones you set your own flash rate.


----------



## chad

Linear Power said:


> Sorry, what do you ask? I dont get your question. Thanks


The Dale Emitter resistors, why did you use Dale resistors as opposed to simple ceramic?

They are such a low resistance that they don't get hot enough to need anything that substantial.


----------



## ADCS-1

How about this beauty? The Clarion ADCS-1 with 3 DPAA-1 cards. Tho only one in Norway. 

The last pic is the prosessor, my McIntosh amps, and the bucket for "judge of the year" a few years ago, when i judged SQ in every competition this year.


----------



## yong_ly07

Picked these goodies up for a fair deal this week.


----------



## Chuck

Nice 2nd gen Symmetry.


----------



## Bampity

25 seconds of sharing.

By far my favorite system.
The audio sucks. You might have to turn it down. 


Old School Soundstream, Xtant and Rockford Fosgate - YouTube


----------



## n_olympios

Bampity said:


> 25 seconds of sharing.
> 
> By far my favorite system.
> The audio sucks. You might have to turn it down.
> 
> 
> Old School Soundstream, Xtant and Rockford Fosgate - YouTube


Why use 2 RF's AND a PPI?  Which, btw, seems to be playing out of phase.


----------



## Bampity

n_olympios said:


> Why use 2 RF's AND a PPI?  Which, btw, seems to be playing out of phase.


Front and rear inputs to the Xtant, Sub level to the Soundstream.
The Xtant alone ran a whole system while I could turn on or off the RFs from the deck.


----------



## chad

n_olympios said:


> Which, btw, seems to be playing out of phase.


The "camera shutter" on digital devices plays eye tricks.


----------



## The Baron Groog

Thoraudio said:


> gosh, it's been years... I'll have to probe the ole memory receptors.
> 
> It's on the internet, so it must be true. of course that's a quote of me.
> 
> Back in the day, when I was seriously into amps and who built them and where, I looked at Chunglam. They built amps for lots of people (JL / amps iirc) and Xetec and Crossfire were the 'store' brands.
> 
> And looking at one of the old trading sites, they have Caliber on there as well.
> 
> www.chunglam.com is down (at least for me)





Thoraudio said:


> Here's some more recent 'proof'.
> 
> XETEC - Reviews & Brand Information - Chunglam Digital Co., Ltd. Gyeonggi-do , - Serial Number: 77269056





PimpMySound said:


> Indeed, XETEC was the trial of Chunglam to enter the German market with their own brand. But they failed due to various reasons, mainly because the overestimated the size of the German car audio market. In their last year, someone tried to distribute the amps in the U.S...
> 
> There is still a company called Caliber active in Europe, it is based in the netherlands: Caliber Europe
> 
> In their beginning, they also hat Chunglam manufactured amps in their lineup...


Cheers Thoraudio, link doesn't work for me either.

Achim-how's tricks don't see much of you on here!


----------



## Linear Power

chad said:


> The Dale Emitter resistors, why did you use Dale resistors as opposed to simple ceramic?
> 
> They are such a low resistance that they don't get hot enough to need anything that substantial.


That is because I have so many Dale resistors, and the price is very cheap. Besides, it brings out the gold color inside the amps, so the amps will be gold inside and outside.


----------



## Nology

So when's the last time anyone saw an Alpine VCR?


----------



## quality_sound

We had 3 in our shop. Never sold a single unit. Then again, our XES sat in boxes for 5 years and was STILL there when I went back to visit a few years ago. lol


----------



## Bugstyvy

My Favorites. Came in the mail today


----------



## TrickyRicky

quality_sound said:


> We had 3 in our shop. Never sold a single unit. Then again, our XES sat in boxes for 5 years and was STILL there when I went back to visit a few years ago. lol


LOL now that I think about it, I just saw a Linear Power "RUNT" (the first Linear Power amplifier if am not wrong) on ebay. It was NOS, comes with box and manual, holy crap I wish I can have one just to hang on my wall, lol.

Ahh sweet 16watts x 2.


----------



## smgreen20

Nology said:


> So when's the last time anyone saw an Alpine VCR?


I've seen 3 of the Clarion VCRs on ebay in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## darkhart

Here's another oldie but goodie I found while going through my storeage room, I powered it up and all but I couldn't find the speaker plug so I'm not sure if it still truly works....










A little gut shot....









Let me see that tail end...lol


----------



## Micksh

None of this is really good stuff, but here they are anyways...


----------



## bigdwiz

*Alpine 7288 Tape Deck*

Wow, a true survivor! This unit was available in 1989-1990 for $500 MSRP. A very expensive head unit at the time as with most Alpine head units. The 7288 had built-in CD changer controls for the 5959/5952 CD Changers as well as four pre-amp RCA outputs. The unit also had a built-in amp if you were just replacing a stock head unit and didn't need external amplification.

The 7288 embodies Alpine's classic "clicklet" buttons and design. Although the 7288 wasn't Alpine's top of the line cassette player at the time (think 7289/7390), is is still an ultra-rare find in this condition and should help us appreciate the ease of CD's and iPods today!












For the "best" experience, see the video on YouTube in 1080p HD 


or embedded below:


----------



## n_olympios

I gotta admit, your video is miles better than mine.


----------



## Venomized

There is a lot of equipment on here that makes me drool lol I am a HUGE fan of old school. Will post mine as soon as I can. Mines not as old as some of your guys' stuff but still old school nonetheless


----------



## KP

All these pics of equipment not in use. You gotta use it. My system as it sits today. The HK and LP are in for testing. The HK is a tall amp!

Linear Power 1002, HK CA260, Orion 2150GX, Orion 2350GX.
Tweets, mids, midbass, sub.








[/IMG]


----------



## SUX 2BU

*Re: Alpine 7288 Tape Deck*



bigdwiz said:


> Wow, a true survivor! This unit was available in 1989-1990 for $500 MSRP. A very expensive head unit at the time as with most Alpine head units. The 7288 had built-in CD changer controls for the 5959/5952 CD Changers as well as four pre-amp RCA outputs. The unit also had a built-in amp if you were just replacing a stock head unit and didn't need external amplification.
> 
> The 7288 embodies Alpine's classic "clicklet" buttons and design. Although the 7288 wasn't Alpine's top of the line cassette player at the time (think 7289/7390), is is still an ultra-rare find in this condition and should help us appreciate the ease of CD's and iPods today!


Nice 7288. I have a mint condition one as well. I found it at a swap meet 7 or 8 years ago and got it for $15! I just powered it up for the first time a few months back and it worked perfect. It even had a cassette in it of some early 90's rap songs LOL! The 7288 was cool for it's unique look vs. the rest of the line. It was the least expensive changer-controller head unit Alpine offered back then. They only had 4 head units that did changer control though: 7288, 7294, 7390 and 7909. My brother bought a 7288 new around 1990 and I believe it stickered for around $600 Canadian. Lots of dollars for back then.


----------



## Darth SQ

Received this little treasure in the mail today.
Got it for $89.00!










Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## envisionelec

torontooddysey said:


> For all of you PPI guys.. here's one that I sold last year.. regrettably. I personally haven't seen another one come up since.. it's the 2350DM.. it's said to have the same "RIPS" technology that is in the JL slash series amps.. same engineer. She's a big one.. I believe this was the biggest art series until the a1200


I just had one these on the bench. It does not have RIPS. But it does have a full bridge power supply. It must have been the only one of its time "back in the day". 

At any rate, 350W per channel is a good starting point for front components.


----------



## bigdwiz

*PPI-Art Collector*, nice PAR-245 and great price to boot!

*envisionelec *- LOL w/ the 2350DM for front components...but something's telling me you were serious...


----------



## HondAudio

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Received this little treasure in the mail today.
> Got it for $89.00!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Whoa, sweet price. The white in-dash units were kind of rare, right? Maybe not...


----------



## Darth SQ

HondAudio said:


> Whoa, sweet price. The white in-dash units were kind of rare, right? Maybe not...


Whites are definitely hard to come buy. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Kane

there looks to be a nice shape white ppi 4 channel like the ones posted lately with a set of the old kicker 10's with kicker wrote in gold on the dustcap if any one is interested


----------



## smgreen20

Sorry I don't post on youtube, it's just easier for me to upload to my photobucket account.

My turn at the video thing. Click on the picture to play.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Kane said:


> there looks to be a nice shape white ppi 4 channel like the ones posted lately with a set of the old kicker 10's with kicker wrote in gold on the dustcap if any one is interested


Posted where? Ebay or on the classifieds here?


----------



## Kane

its a craigslist ad in my area.
Car stereo/Subs- Amp


----------



## smgreen20

One of my Christmas presents showed up today. A NIB LANZAR LXR 10" sub.





































Still have 2 more things that have yet to arrive.


----------



## Linear Power

Used to love Linear Power, currently love Monolithic.


----------



## FairladyZ

I decided to run this old school Sony XM-C2000 to power my Landcruiser audio system. it is a 6-channel amp with a three-way x-over built-in. It is PRE-Xplode and made in Japan. It's a pretty stout little monster, and only cost me loose change at a local swap-meet. 

Here we go!:


012 by hijodea, on Flickr
001 by hijodea, on Flickr
039 by hijodea, on Flickr
041 by hijodea, on Flickr
042 by hijodea, on Flickr
036 by hijodea, on Flickr


----------



## bigdwiz

^^ Yes, the Sony XM-C2000 is rated at 30x6, but does MUCH more. I have a couple of these and they are truly impressive! I ran the sub channels at 2ohms mono for years w/ no problems. I need to bench it for RMS output...

Great deal for you! These are sleeper amps for sure, most people don't know how good they actually are (oops, secret out?).


----------



## FairladyZ

Yeah, I tested it driving..no... *POUNDING THE HELL *out of a Focal Polyglass sub. This little thing kicks some major arse in the sub channel bridged. It states that it does 30x6, but it would be nice to see a real world bench test. I purchased the service manual since I could find little to no information on them online.


----------



## bigdwiz

I have a PDF manual for it, wish I would've known U needed one before buying one! 

Don't forget this amp can be used in a small 3-way active system...switch the selector to 3-way, and enjoy bandpass filtering for your mids and 3.5/5/7k (selectable) and up for your tweets. 

Sony also made an XM-C6000 around this time and it was rated at 40x4 and 70x2, so if it's as underrated as the XM-C2000, it is a BEAST!

I'll put the XM-C2000 on my bench soon and make a video. Only problem is I don't have enough resistors to load each channel to 2ohms. I'll figure something out...


----------



## Venomized

Kane said:


> its a craigslist ad in my area.
> Car stereo/Subs- Amp


Kinda wondering if a 4 hr drive is in store for me lol


----------



## Venomized

Mines not super old school but more like 99-00 era:


----------



## PPI_GUY

^^^ Are those Infinity Perfects? If so, they are fantastic subs.


----------



## eisnerracing

super sexy ALPINE 7390 - double vision and a unicorn 4390 remote NEWin the box !!


----------



## Robb

Are these real ? Dynaudio/Alpine mids ? 

Dynaudio / Alpine 6062 6½ inch bass mid woofers with Grills and Hardware (PAIR) | eBay


----------



## audiogodz1

Saw some Vega-Vega 15's recently for sale.


----------



## audiogodz1

Here's my Savard dual 12 isobaric box. I put it in the classifieds but I hope nobody buys it. LOL.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Robb said:


> Are these real ? Dynaudio/Alpine mids ?
> 
> Dynaudio / Alpine 6062 6½ inch bass mid woofers with Grills and Hardware (PAIR) | eBay


Those are indeed the real deal. And NIB too. Very nice! Not quite $255 nice, in my opinion, but probably a very rare opportunity to get a new pair of those. Are not those the same as the Dyn MW170?


----------



## Venomized

PPI_GUY said:


> ^^^ Are those Infinity Perfects? If so, they are fantastic subs.


Yes they are. They are the Perfect12dVQ model. I have both low and mid q inserts along with the tools and the books for both of them. I am actually contemplating trading them for some sort of 10s instead.


----------



## Bugstyvy

Anyone like Zapco mint in the box with all paperwork?








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Prime mova

eisnerracing said:


> super sexy ALPINE 7390 - double vision and a unicorn 4390 remote NEWin the box !!


From YouTube a 1988 advert for Alpine which includes the 7390 HU:

Lamborghini Diablo Alpine - YouTube


----------



## eisnerracing

Thanks he is missing the amp plugs but i still bought it 



Kane said:


> its a craigslist ad in my area.
> Car stereo/Subs- Amp


----------



## eisnerracing

I have that saved !!! its awesome and its on my ebay listing for the sale of one 7390 

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices



Prime mova said:


> From YouTube a 1988 advert for Alpine which includes the 7390 HU:
> 
> Lamborghini Diablo Alpine - YouTube


----------



## bigdwiz

@eisnerracing - could you possibly scan the Alpine 7390 manual? I'd like to have one for my archives and can't find one online. They are even discontinued on pacparts.


----------



## kilostoys

ok, its been a while since i posted anything, so here are some new (to me) things:

rockford fosgate 60dsm, and 3 dsm-style endcaps. somebody had the two on the amp powdererd at some point, with the screws! anyone wanna trade for the ones i need?









a couple newer garage sale finds. not very old, but very cheap @ $15 each...

















found this at a local pawn shop, punch 500a2:

























these next two were a pull-and-save find (local car salvage yard). the kenwood is near pristine:








and the pioneer tapedeck works really well too:








but the changer is missing its cartridge, anyone have a spare?








check out the manufacture date:









ok, thats all i have, for now....

--kilo.


----------



## Venomized

kilostoys said:


> found this at a local pawn shop, punch 500a2:


My Power 500a2s birth sheet says 722 watts, the power differences are amazing between the 2 series.


























I also have the manual for the amp as well. I have a Punch 400a4 as well that matches the Power 500a2.


----------



## Bugstyvy

Phoenix Gold Gear


----------



## Kane

eisnerracing said:


> Thanks he is missing the amp plugs but i still bought it


I figured the amp looked clean and for those prices was hard to pass up for a ppi or kicker fan!


----------



## smgreen20

FINALLY, the last of my Christmas gifts arrived. I already have one of each, but at the prices my wife0 got these for, we couldn't pass them up.

Clarion DRX9675z
Note: It's missing the sub out RCA. To me it is a performance factor as this unit has the outboard DSP chip set in it, so this in a sense has no sub out, I do happen to have a set of Black cables RCA's I can use to install them. I took apart the "new to me" 9675 and could see that the sub RCA out had been pulled from it's plug. Easy fix. It also did not come with the power plug, no biggie. I used the plug from my other 9675, and these plugs are on ebay for ~$6.00, which is more then we paid for the unit. As an added bonus, like the last few CD based players, there was a CD in it, Dr.Dre's Chronic.










This is the back of the new one. Notice the missing Black (sub) RCA.










This is the back to my other 9675, here you can see the Black (sub) RCA.











The other gift is a Clarion DPH7500z. 
This one had a sticker marked EVIDENCE on it. Took me 3 hours of soaking and peeling with GooGone to get it all off. The DPH7500z and the DPH910 are the same, but with different covers. My wife has my DPH910 in her car. For anal reasons, I'm going to remove it and install this DPH7500z. I want period correct matches, and the DPH910 "goes" with my HX-D10.

Here's the sticker.










Here it is cleaned.











Prices paid for these:
DRX9675z, $1.00 + $13.95 S&H /MSRP $650
DPH7500z, $6.00 + $11.95 S&H /MSRP $450


----------



## WhiteLX

Smgreen20, where do you find deals like that?


----------



## Kane

picked up a jl 10w6v1 today off craigslist in great shape!


----------



## bigdwiz

Kane said:


> picked up a jl 10w6v1 today off craigslist in great shape!


Gotta see pics, this is the "showoff" thread!


----------



## Kane

Got excited and already installed it, and its a downfiring enclosure


----------



## smgreen20

WhiteLX said:


> Smgreen20, where do you find deals like that?


I just google "Clarion for sale" and see were it takes me. Where I got these I can't say. Not that I don't want to, I just don't want the competition and higher prices.


----------



## ReloadedSS

Love that DRX9675. IIRC, the display was pretty nice for the time, stood the test of time.


----------



## smgreen20

Same screen was also used in its earlier brother, the DRX9575Rz.


----------



## WhiteLX

My small collection

Sony ES XM-7457 (in my Mustang)


















Phoenix Gold SA1.0, MTX Blue Thunder Pro 502, Soundstream SVX4









inside the PG SA1.0









Soundstream Rubicon Lil' Wonder 4









PPI A404.2 (my first art amp, picked up for $100 last weekend)









Eclipse 5301









Sony XR-C210 and CDX-51









Clarion AutoPC with GPS









Kenwood KDC-715s (in my Mustang)


----------



## WhiteLX

JL Audio 10w0-8 (need refoam and then going into an isobaric ported enclosure for my XR4Ti)









JBL GTO6.0c









JBL P-532


















Kicker Substation 80


















JL Audio 10w1-4 (in my Mustang)


















MB Quart RKC113 (temporary mount in my XR4Ti until I build kicks)


----------



## WhiteLX

Nakamichi SP-80


----------



## n_olympios

Robb said:


> Are these real ? Dynaudio/Alpine mids ?
> 
> Dynaudio / Alpine 6062 6½ inch bass mid woofers with Grills and Hardware (PAIR) | eBay


Yes. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...d/1939-alpine-6062-midbass-made-dynaudio.html


----------



## normalicy

It may be a little collection, but it's a nice one WhiteLX.


----------



## draft6969

Well These showed up at my door step. (thanks prince427c) I would love to go back in time and punch the guy that thought drilling holes in the face was a good idea :bash: They are not in bad shape for being almost 30yrs old!!!! I will have Kenny of lunar amplifiers bring them back to life by putting some screw terminals for the speaker and power wires and i'm kicking around the idea of having him link them together. imagine a linear power 400 X 4 at 4 ohms at 12.5v then throw in 24 T03's = the baddest 4ch alive!!!! when i pull the face off one and the back plate off the other they line up perfectly. any thoughts? bad idea, good idea? Either way could you imagine back in 1984 buying a pair of these at $479 each and telling them you are going to use them to run a pair of 6.5" and some tweeters!!!!


----------



## Bugstyvy

Nice cooling vents in the Linear Power!!!


----------



## robert_wrath

Epic revival for those OS/OG Linear Power Amps!


----------



## Bugstyvy

what is that giant Sonys model number? the one thats the size of my coffee table?


----------



## Ampman

A long time friend getting out of car audio gave this to me along with a AUTOTEK 90 MXI and a HIFONICS PLUTO VIII yesterday the AUTOTEK needs repaired the HIFONICS needs a little cleaning up I was blow away when he said here ya go


----------



## robert_wrath

Ampman said:


> *A long time friend getting out of car audio gave this to me along with a AUTOTEK 90 MXI and a HIFONICS PLUTO VIII* yesterday the AUTOTEK needs repaired the HIFONICS needs a little cleaning up I was blow away when he said here ya go


Lucky Bastard! Like here, take it PLEASE!:laugh:


----------



## Prime mova

Ampman said:


> A long time friend getting out of car audio gave this to me along with a AUTOTEK 90 MXI and a HIFONICS PLUTO VIII yesterday the AUTOTEK needs repaired the HIFONICS needs a little cleaning up I was blow away when he said here ya go


None of my friends would give something like that, maybe I come from the wrong side of the block


----------



## Ampman

Prime mova said:


> None of my friends would give something like that, maybe I come from the wrong side of the block


I've had quite a few things given to me, Ive gave a bunch of my stuff away not long ago think you can call it as the Bible says give an it will be given to you that's my thoughts on it


----------



## sqninja

old school goodness all of which will be up for sale shorty probably ebay unless anyone here wants something


----------



## sqninja

more


----------



## wopdeeze

I cant post pictures but heres a list of what i got installed or laying around

Soundstream reference 700sx
Zapco z250c4-SL Limited edition (upgraded power)
2x Rockford fosgate XLC 4ohm 12's
2x JL Audio 12w3v1 4ohm
Addzest(clarion) HX-d10


----------



## TrickyRicky

draft6969 said:


> Well These showed up at my door step. (thanks prince427c) I would love to go back in time and punch the guy that thought drilling holes in the face was a good idea :bash: They are not in bad shape for being almost 30yrs old!!!! I will have Kenny of lunar amplifiers bring them back to life by putting some screw terminals for the speaker and power wires and i'm kicking around the idea of having him link them together. imagine a linear power *400 X 4 at 4 ohms* at 12.5v then throw in 24 T03's = the baddest 4ch alive!!!! when i pull the face off one and the back plate off the other they line up perfectly. any thoughts? bad idea, good idea? Either way could you imagine back in 1984 buying a pair of these at $479 each and telling them you are going to use them to run a pair of 6.5" and some tweeters!!!!


Ahhh noo, its really 100x4 @4ohms and 2ohms (with taps set properly). Trust me I've own around 20 Linear Power amps, am more than sure the 2002 are 100x2 at 2 or 4 ohms. There is no way you get 1600watts out of two 2002 LP amps.

Either way the 2002 does do pack a punch on the subwoofer duty. I would say it sounds just as loud as most 500watts now-a-days.


----------



## draft6969

TrickyRicky said:


> Ahhh noo, its really 100x4 @4ohms and 2ohms (with taps set properly). Trust me I've own around 20 Linear Power amps, am more than sure the 2002 are 100x2 at 2 or 4 ohms. There is no way you get 1600watts out of two 2002 LP amps.
> 
> Either way the 2002 does do pack a punch on the subwoofer duty. I would say it sounds just as loud as most 500watts now-a-days.


yea thats what i ment. just a typo lol.


----------



## Robb

I installed my 'stuff' 


































and my lil sub


----------



## robert_wrath

Ampman said:


> I've had quite a few things given to me, Ive gave a bunch of my stuff away not long ago think you can call it as the Bible says give an it will be given to you that's my thoughts on it


Karma hit you back up when you throw the Boomerang.


----------



## robert_wrath

wopdeeze said:


> I cant post pictures but heres a list of what i got installed or laying around
> 
> Soundstream reference 700sx
> Zapco z250c4-SL Limited edition (upgraded power)
> 2x Rockford fosgate XLC 4ohm 12's
> _*2x JL Audio 12w3v1*_ 4ohm
> Addzest(clarion) HX-d10


I have a pair New/Old Stock; Never Powered (2 Ohm) which never made it to one of my installs.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Robb said:


> I installed my 'stuff'
> and my lil sub




Man so jealous of that Kicker station.


----------



## wopdeeze

robert_wrath said:


> I have a pair New/Old; Never Powered (2 Ohm) which never made it to one of my installs.


ooooooo.... too bad my 700sx isnt working right those would be great addition!


----------



## audiogodz1

TrickyRicky said:


> Man so jealous of that Kicker station.


Was one on ebay last week. Not great shape but functional. More than I was willing to spend.


----------



## WhiteLX

I wonder if mine is an older model. It has a wood covered with grill cloth grill and the part number is 80. Robb's appears to have a metal formed grill and the part number KS80. 

The guy I got mine from had two, but I only purchased one. Thinking back I probably should have purchased the second one as well.


----------



## naujokas

new purchase - $ 20  very good condition 
CLARION 920EQ-R


----------



## naujokas

even bought a set of Alpine - $ 100 for all:

*Alpine CDA-7850R
Alpine CDA-5755 (CD PLAYER & SOUND PROCESSOR )
Alpine TDA-7570R
Alpine CHA-S624
Alpine RUE-4180
Alpine RUE-4160
*
it works...............


----------



## Therum

Wow. Great Score!


----------



## labcoat22

Robb said:


> I installed my 'stuff'


Luv the amps I was trying to purchase a similar set up for my upcoming install I ended up just picking up a a/d/s/ 8ch 20 anv addition.

R-


----------



## smgreen20

naujokas said:


> new purchase - $ 20  very good condition
> CLARION 920EQ-R


$20!!!! Are you kidding me? Hell of a steal at that price. I see these go on ebay for right at and just over $200. 
A reman, but who cares. If it works then that's all that matters.

920EQ#_R_ signifies reman.


----------



## StockA4

Almost old school


----------



## StockA4

A bit more old school (and I can't make up my mind)!

Eclipse CD8051 8 volt dead head
Orion 300-PHD
Orion DEQ-30
Orion Concept 97.1
Orion HCCA 2100 Competition Amplifier
Mini XLR's, 5 pin dins

Speakers all subject to change.


----------



## draft6969

what are thoes 4 speakers?


----------



## StockA4

8" Black Knight's.


----------



## StockA4

Not sure if I'll ever use this. I have the box, styrofoam, and manual. Other than the occassional picture, it's never been out of the box.


----------



## Venomized

StockA4 said:


> Not sure if I'll ever use this. I have the box, styrofoam, and manual. Other than the occassional picture, it's never been out of the box.


That thing is minty


----------



## KrackerG

hey old school guys, i am selling a few sets of my old Soundstream SPL mid speakers, email me at [email protected] if your interested!


----------



## chad

I'm of the heritage to say that if it has blue LEDs then it ain't old skool.


----------



## StockA4

Blue?


----------



## chad

StockA4 said:


> Blue?


?


----------



## StockA4

You said blue led's. I wasn't sure what that meant. Crap, it's happening again. I'm thinking too much!


----------



## chad

StockA4 said:


> You said blue led's. I wasn't sure what that meant. Crap, it's happening again. I'm thinking too much!


Happens to me all the time.... Now I feel like Flo from the progressive commercial.


----------



## Prime mova

chad said:


> I'm of the heritage to say that if it has blue LEDs then it ain't old skool.


Come on guys what is or isn't old school vintage has been discussed soooo many times...


----------



## Kane

picked this up today, anyone have a use for it?


----------



## Darth SQ

chad said:


> Happens to me all the time.... Now I feel like Flo from the progressive commercial.












Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## StockA4




----------



## StockA4




----------



## StockA4




----------



## Patriot_tech

Here's my latest craigslist find. Amp is in VERY good shape, but no output on 1 channel. Can't decide to sell or get fixed and keep.

I think the Protechs are the CH10, although there are no model numbers on them. They look almost EXACTLY like my trusty old Petras Cardiacs did.

Anyone have any info on them by chance? The caps were pushed in on a couple of them. I may refoam and cap them if I can find any specs them.


----------



## imjustjason

StockA4 said:


> Not sure if I'll ever use this. I have the box, styrofoam, and manual. Other than the occassional picture, it's never been out of the box.


Gimme that and I'll make all the XLR and DIN cables you need.


----------



## StockA4

Hahahaha! Indeed, I would hate to get the better of you on such a trade!


----------



## imjustjason

That's a damn rare piece, especially in like new condition.


----------



## StockA4

I still have the original packaging, with the manual. I've never seen another one. It's a piece of my very modest collection of Orions.


----------



## imjustjason

You get ready for some more of the DIN connection accessories just let me know.


----------



## deodkid

Nology said:


> My 7996 that's now on eBay.


heres the jdm version of your h/u model DVA-7899J.. 









and finally 'got this oldschool jewels. 
Resolution R6 comp set plus R5 mids.









Nak-Zed goodness


----------



## StockA4

I really like those comps.


----------



## StockA4




----------



## StockA4

Eclipse CD8051 Not everybody's favorite, but it works for me. It's also bnib.


----------



## haakono

I may have posted a pic of these from when I got them a year or two ago, but I got my new speedlite flash for my canon slr today, so I chose these amps to be test models for some images 

They are a pair of Gen X amps, a Venus and a Samson. The Venus is complete with original box, manual and 2WX-2 module, so pretty much a great little gem


----------



## Kane

I used to have a Boltar in that generation....best looking generation in my opinion


----------



## DAT

I have a HiFonics Cupid, sitting in my Truck, I never drive it anyone wanna buy it?


----------



## Navy Chief

Patriot_tech said:


> Here's my latest craigslist find. Amp is in VERY good shape, but no output on 1 channel. Can't decide to sell or get fixed and keep.
> 
> I think the Protechs are the CH10, although there are no model numbers on them. They look almost EXACTLY like my trusty old Petras Cardiacs did.
> 
> Anyone have any info on them by chance? The caps were pushed in on a couple of them. I may refoam and cap them if I can find any specs them.


I am jealous of those CH10s. I am currently running a pair of Pro Tech CH12s, they are a bit newer with the inverted dustcap. I went to PJ's over Christmas and they have no more literature on Pro Tech, they sold the company several years ago. Pro Tech subs were made by the same build house that made Volcano, It may have been Credence but I am not positive. They should work well in a sealed box about .75 to 1.25 cubes each. I do not recall many installs at all with the CH series in a ported box and without the specs it will be difficult to calculate. If you take them to Parts Express (may be driving distance for you) for refoam and maybe new dust caps you could ask them to calculate the T/S parameters for you while they have them. You could have some very nice stealthy woofers when your done, Pro Tech drivers won many an IASCA event back in the day. As for your art series contact Envision Electronics (also in Dayton, Ohio), he just got my A1200 in like new condition for a very reasonable price.


----------



## bigdwiz

StockA4 said:


>




:bowdown: Me wants a P45HD shroud!! And a P75HD shroud...And a P150HD shroud!!


----------



## KP

imjustjason said:


> Gimme that and I'll make all the XLR and DIN cables you need.


Stop the bickering please! I'll take it to alleviate the problem.


----------



## Kane

Nology said:


> My 7996 that's now on eBay.


I want one of these, can anyone help?


----------



## Kane

Also picked this up a while back


----------



## Bugstyvy

Boom! Rodek 2300i, getting its twin brothers tomorrow.


----------



## radwilsons5803

Haven't been on in a bit but i have a few recent scores id like to share with ya'll haha

Rockford RFA-810's in RFP boxes, dont ask 




























Rockford Fanatic P 5.25 comps, bnib


----------



## robert_wrath

Anyone see one of these lately?


----------



## StockA4




----------



## KP

robert_wrath said:


> Anyone see one of these lately?


One? No. Two? Yes.


----------



## audiogodz1

StockA4 said:


>


Hmmmm I really don't consider those old school. I guess they are "old" by todays comparisons though. They sure do look nice, no doubt.


----------



## audiogodz1

haakono said:


> I may have posted a pic of these from when I got them a year or two ago, but I got my new speedlite flash for my canon slr today, so I chose these amps to be test models for some images
> 
> They are a pair of Gen X amps, a Venus and a Samson. The Venus is complete with original box, manual and 2WX-2 module, so pretty much a great little gem


I am on 2560x1440 resolution in a 27" iMac HD screen and those....... are some big ass pictures.

(that would look better if folks could enjoy them in a responsible size.... should you happen to resize them....hint hint.)

Awesome amps by the way. I had many of those generation.


----------



## StockA4

audiogodz1 said:


> Hmmmm I really don't consider those old school. I guess they are "old" by todays comparisons though. They sure do look nice, no doubt.


 There are a couple factors that would determine this. It could even be argued that the R series is too new, but I'll leave that debate to another day. But I think if we were to assign a number value to the schools, the G4's would be 99, and new school would be 100. These amplifiers are standing very close to the fence. But between you and me, I think the R series marked the true end of that era.
However, I do agree with you. I was having trouble posting the pic with the caption "somewhat old school", so I scrapped it and posted the picture only.
And thank you for the compliment on their condition. These amps have never seen power outside of testing. And they sat in storage for roughly 11 years.


----------



## rallypoint_1

Here is my old school stuff!


----------



## Robb

^^ nice stuff rallypoint_1..
Are you using it in your ef ?


----------



## rallypoint_1

Robb said:


> ^^ nice stuff rallypoint_1..
> Are you using it in your ef ?


Thanks!

Yes and no. Punch 150hd and both 8's are in the Civic. The a/d/s/ needs to be repaired. When fixed it will replace my Punch 200-2 amp. The gear I am running is in my sig.


----------



## RFVega

audiogodz1 said:


> Saw some Vega-Vega 15's recently for sale.












Very efficient *loud & low* sub that I have been faithfully running with pride since 1999.

*** (Do wish they would have shown the sub correct instead of upside down though)


----------



## StockA4




----------



## bigdwiz

^^ U know how to make me drool :rolleyes2:

I have a few PI shrouds, but the Punch ones are for the first gen series, the 2nd gen and HD models seem to be more difficult to find. Nice 'un you have there!


----------



## imjustjason

That shroud looks flawless.


----------



## StockA4

bigdwiz said:


> ^^ U know how to make me drool :rolleyes2:
> 
> I have a few PI shrouds, but the Punch ones are for the first gen series, the 2nd gen and HD models seem to be more difficult to find. Nice 'un you have there!


 That means alot coming from the guy who's videos helped reignite my passion for the equipment I grew up with but could never afford. So, thank you BigD!


----------



## StockA4

imjustjason said:


> That shroud looks flawless.


It has a slight scratch on the corner. The picture doesn't show it, so maybe it's not there! Thanks, by the way.


----------



## bigdwiz

Here's a couple of my 1st gen ones....


Chrome:











And GOLD:


----------



## StockA4

bigdwiz said:


> Here's a couple of my 1st gen ones....
> 
> Those are very nice. They even have the lettering still present after all these years. That's impressive.


----------



## bigdwiz

Pretty obvious they've never been used. They moved between a few collectors before coming to me. They are not perfect, but the imperfections are just from moving them around and storage. Does anyone know the best way to clean the gold plated ones? A while back a guy was unloading a ton of shrouds on feebay, I picked up several from him, but someone else got all of the 2nd gen/HD series ones...


----------



## StockA4

bigdwiz said:


> Pretty obvious they've never been used. They moved between a few collectors before coming to me. They are not perfect, but the imperfections are just from moving them around and storage. Does anyone know the best way to clean the gold plated ones? A while back a guy was unloading a ton of shrouds on feebay, I picked up several from him, but someone else got all of the 2nd gen/HD series ones...


 This site may be able to help: gold plate cleaning advice


----------



## imjustjason

I hope the plate on those shrouds is better than the plate on m GS Orion's were. Everyone of those I've ever owned had discolorations, peeling, pitting, and other various problems.


----------



## Bugstyvy

RODEKS AGAIN!!!


----------



## bigdwiz

Like Old School Rockford Fosgate? See the video slideshow of OldSchoolStereo's collection...


On YouTube in 1080P HD


or embedded below:


----------



## Robb

Those old school Rodeks are hugely popular in Germany and Italy.


----------



## robert_wrath

Bugstyvy said:


> RODEKS AGAIN!!!


Damn!:laugh:


----------



## TrickyRicky

Robb said:


> Those old school Rodeks are hugely popular in *Germany and Italy*.


Their excellent for German Techno and polka , :laugh:


----------



## Bugstyvy

Robb said:


> Those old school Rodeks are hugely popular in Germany and Italy.


I think I have more than Germany and Italy combined....


----------



## stills

that's easily the most i've ever seen at once.
bravo.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

How about some oldies but besties..


----------



## labcoat22

FLYONWALL9 said:


> How about some oldies but besties..


ohhhhh preety what is the model???


----------



## FLYONWALL9

ANY OF IT CAN BE YOURS!!!

SEPT THE SUBS... I think I have a good man from the north after those... 

THANKS FOR THE KIND WORDS.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

labcoat22 said:


> ohhhhh preety what is the model???


SORRY, ITS A P450 or POWERPLATE and I have two of them. One could easily pass for brand new the other has some rash but if the new owner/buyer would want it referbed I'm quite sure I can do it...

Cheers.
Scott


----------



## smgreen20

[email protected] you and those XMAX 8"s. I'd love to have a set of those. I had two 10" XMAX's, now I have two 10" XS's. Love the looks/sound of those better any way.


----------



## audiogodz1

Bugstyvy said:


> RODEKS AGAIN!!!



I've been wondering where all the Rodeks have been hiding. These and the white Autotek Mean Machines are like Bigfoot...... you never see them. They are my two favorite amps by FAR. (I run the Mean Machines in my vehicles, can't find Rodeks)


----------



## bigdwiz

BNIB Boston Pro 4.4's? Say it ain't so...

Thanks *radwilsons5803* for picking these up for me! :rockon:


----------



## oldno7brand

Awesome old school Boston find....If I could go back in time I would hoard the .4 series.....

At one time I had 2 sets of 6.43 (3) way sets in the My Ford F-150
Back in the day (Both crossovers were custom fiberglassed and vinyl'ed into my door trim panels and looked factory.

IMHO Boston Pro series .4 was the best of all.
I have .5 series now and miss them.

OLD BOSTON!!!


----------



## radwilsons5803

Your welcome Big D! Cant believe you actually took the tweeters out! Haha, i didnt have it in me. Here are a few more pics

Alpine MRV-F400, mint!!










PG Sapphire 10"



















Adcom gfa-4304 with din to rca cables


----------



## radwilsons5803

I know, i need a new camera, just isnt the same!


----------



## Old Skewl

BigD, I am jealous. Awesome find!!:2thumbsup::2thumbsup:

Radswilson, Will you be my friend too?!?! LOL!! You find all the nice OS Boston coolness!


----------



## Old Skewl

oldno7brand said:


> Awesome old school Boston find....If I could go back in time I would hoard the .4 series.....
> 
> At one time I had 2 sets of 6.43 (3) way sets in the My Ford F-150
> Back in the day (Both crossovers were custom fiberglassed and vinyl'ed into my door trim panels and looked factory.
> 
> IMHO Boston Pro series .4 was the best of all.
> I have .5 series now and miss them.
> 
> OLD BOSTON!!!


Sweet install on those crossovers! Are those the .4 or .5 series crossovers?


----------



## naujokas

I received gifts  even working :laugh:


----------



## HondAudio

bigdwiz said:


> BNIB Boston Pro 4.4's? Say it ain't so...
> 
> Thanks *radwilsons5803* for picking these up for me! :rockon:


NICE! I have an original set of 5.4s, and I scored a pair of the 4.4LF midranges for use in my system. Both sets should have the same crossover point between the mid and the tweeter... right? :blush:


----------



## bigdwiz

HondAudio said:


> NICE! I have an original set of 5.4s, and I scored a pair of the 4.4LF midranges for use in my system. Both sets should have the same crossover point between the mid and the tweeter... right? :blush:


Boston's X-over points were always a company secret, I can pull the cover off a 5.4 x-over and compare it to someone else's 4.4 x-over (not taking mine out of the plastic, sorry ).


----------



## Robb

I just bought a G&S Designs Competition 100 
Anyone got the specsheet on it ?


----------



## schmiddr2

Robb, you post in this thread, http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ussion/75949-old-school-g-s-designs-amps.html , which someone listed the specs of that amp.


----------



## Robb

schmiddr2 said:


> Robb, you post in this thread, http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ussion/75949-old-school-g-s-designs-amps.html , which someone listed the specs of that amp.


I know.. but I want to see an actual spec *sheet* with all specs on it.


----------



## oldno7brand

Old Skewl said:


> Sweet install on those crossovers! Are those the .4 or .5 series crossovers?


The install in the doors were the .4 crossovers

I really miss that system 
Alpine 7939 with ERA-G320 with (2) Sets of Boston 6.43 (3) Way components
2 sixes in each door, 2 fours in each kick with one tweet and 2nd set of tweets in the A-pillars.
Then a PPI PC 4100 (4x100) powering just the front stage biamped LOL
and a PC 1800 (800x1) powering a JL 18w6 for Sub.
For rears a little Alpine MRV-T300 powering 5x7's

1997 Ford F-150 regular cab (Sub had a bit over a cubic foot of airspace) we had to cut the beam to get the box in. (Fit without doing a blow through) I think I am the only one to ever do an 18 in a regular cab behind the seat lol.

IT WAS AWESOME:laugh:


----------



## theeaudioboy

got a little orion colbalt bought 4x new, late 98' or early 99' ? powering 4x 12" advents bought them few yrs earlier ! some of my low power low budget old school stuff ! 

ohttp://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=33598&stc=1&d=1327634357ld


----------



## jcorkin

Here is a pic of some of the stuff in my collection, as you can tell I'm a bit of a fosgate fan, i got two of the power [email protected] with a link I'm going to be getting the heatsinks on both of them chromed sometime soon i already got them polished out. other amps are a power [email protected], 4 [email protected], a [email protected], 40ix, orion 250g4, special edition 275, ppi pcx250 and pc250, soundstream 500sx and 160s, earthquake 400tx, and an epx2, i also have 2 [email protected] and a 200.4 as well as a 2 ppi 1200.2 art series. also in the pic is 3 orion hcca 15d2 subs and i have an alpine zr12 and 3 alumapro alchemy mx12's.


----------



## jcorkin

im picking up an orion 2150sx tomorrow and a us amps 100hc possibly.


----------



## david in germany

naujokas said:


> I received gifts  even working :laugh:


Holy crap! Night illumination!!!


----------



## SUX 2BU

oldno7brand said:


> The install in the doors were the .4 crossovers
> 
> I really miss that system
> Alpine 7939 with ERA-G320 with (2) Sets of Boston 6.43 (3) Way components
> 2 sixes in each door, 2 fours in each kick with one tweet and 2nd set of tweets in the A-pillars.
> Then a PPI PC 4100 (4x100) powering just the front stage biamped LOL
> and a PC 1800 (800x1) powering a JL 18w6 for Sub.
> For rears a little Alpine MRV-T300 powering 5x7's
> 
> 1997 Ford F-150 regular cab (Sub had a bit over a cubic foot of airspace) we had to cut the beam to get the box in. (Fit without doing a blow through) I think I am the only one to ever do an 18 in a regular cab behind the seat lol.
> 
> IT WAS AWESOME:laugh:


Sounds really cool. Any more pics of it? Did that 18 have any low end below 40 Hz because I can't imagine giving an 18 anything less than 3 cubes, let alone 1! Heck, I'm building a box for my 81 regular cab Chevy C10 right now and I'm trying to get 1.75 cubes for one original gold-letter Kicker 10!


----------



## Micksh

SUX 2BU said:


> Sounds really cool. Any more pics of it? Did that 18 have any low end below 40 Hz because I can't imagine giving an 18 anything less than 3 cubes, let alone 1! Heck, I'm building a box for my 81 regular cab Chevy C10 right now and I'm trying to get 1.75 cubes for one original gold-letter Kicker 10!


According to the JL enclosure spec sheets, that sub has a -3dB point of 46hz in 1 cu. ft. In 1.75 which was the recommended enclosure, it is 39.9hz.


----------



## HondAudio

bigdwiz said:


> Boston's X-over points were always a company secret, I can pull the cover off a 5.4 x-over and compare it to someone else's 4.4 x-over (not taking mine out of the plastic, sorry ).


I'm assuming that if both sets used the same tweeter, they should have the same high-pass point. Is this reasonable?

I also don't see any harm in you taking off the cover and taking a high-resolution picture of those crossover internals


----------



## radwilsons5803

Old Skewl said:


> BigD, I am jealous. Awesome find!!:2thumbsup::2thumbsup:
> 
> Radswilson, Will you be my friend too?!?! LOL!! You find all the nice OS Boston coolness!


 Sure, why not. Lol, thanks old skewl, there definately seems to be alot of BA stuff here in MN


----------



## Old Skewl

radwilsons5803 said:


> Sure, why not. Lol, thanks old skewl, there definately seems to be alot of BA stuff here in MN


If you trip over any Pro .4 Series tweeters in very good to excellent condition, get in touch with me. I'll take them!! :blush:

Someone sold me a 6.4 set with Rally tweeters substituted for the Pro's!:mean:

Thanks!


----------



## Robb

Just bought these mint Orion Amps today, 275SX and 2150sx.
Original owner, came with boxes too ! 
Seller found my kijiji ad for G&S designs amps and asked if Id be interested
in Orions.
Paid $130 for both amps.

I dont know much about Orions, but are these high end ? SQ Amps ?

Some pics


----------



## Old Skewl

Robb said:


> Just bought these mint Orion Amps today, 275SX and 2150sx.
> Original owner, came with boxes too !
> Seller found my kijiji ad for G&S designs amps and asked if Id be interested
> in Orions.
> Paid $130 for both amps.
> 
> I dont know much about Orions, but are these high end ? SQ Amps ?
> 
> Some pics


Very, Very, Very nice! Good deal too! Very underrated amp! Check out BIGDWIZ's video on the 275SX

Orion 275sx RMS Power Output Bench Test - Old School 75x2 Car Amplifier - YouTube


----------



## bigdwiz

Robb, those Orion's are nice amps! The condition is amazing for their age also...early 90's, so about 20yrs old! The only Orion I owned back in the early 90's was a 280GX and it didn't hold a candle to the 1st Gen RF Punch 150. I sold my 280GX and picked up an Alphasonik PMA-2100...nice amp as well, but once I tried a Punch 150, there was no looking back!


----------



## PPI_GUY

Robb, now that you have those Orion amps (they're junk by the way...*grin*), you can forward that G&S along to me.


----------



## Old Skewl

bigdwiz said:


> Robb, those Orion's are nice amps! The condition is amazing for their age also...early 90's, so about 20yrs old! The only Orion I owned back in the early 90's was a 280GX and it didn't hold a candle to the 1st Gen RF Punch 150. I sold my 280GX and picked up an Alphasonik PMA-2100...nice amp as well, but once I tried a Punch 150, there was no looking back!


I ran one of those Alphasonik PMA-2100's as my first amp too. I had it mounted behind the seat of my Datsun 280-Z. That thing used to get extremely HOT, to the point it would shut down. Sounded sweet though!


----------



## Robb

PPI_GUY said:


> Robb, now that you have those Orion amps (they're junk by the way...*grin*), you can forward that G&S along to me.


No way Jose ! Takes so long to find these amps !!

I just searched ebay and not even 1 SX series Orion amp is listed ! :surprised:


----------



## oldno7brand

SUX 2BU said:


> Sounds really cool. Any more pics of it? Did that 18 have any low end below 40 Hz because I can't imagine giving an 18 anything less than 3 cubes, let alone 1! Heck, I'm building a box for my 81 regular cab Chevy C10 right now and I'm trying to get 1.75 cubes for one original gold-letter Kicker 10!


Here are more pics of the 18w6 in my old F-150 one of the sub in the middle of the 2 PPI Amps and another of the seat partially folded to show it fit.
The seat went all the way back with the exception of the very last notch. LOL.....

The sub bass was incredible IMHO.... it just plain was effortless at lower freq. It was not necessarily SPL but you just felt it and it went through you. Gains were less than half Sub saw about 600 watts clean @ 3ohm. Inside of the box was fiberglassed and caulked and minor bracing. Basically C notched the back wall reinforcement to get another 2 inches space. 97-03 F-150 regular cabs had alot of room behind the seat for the day. I remember at shows people were like you must be kidding LOL.


----------



## oldno7brand

LOOK WHAT I JUST FOUND lol.....

*The Boston Acoustics Pro Series .4 Brochure in PDF *

Hope this works and you can download and enjoy.... It has all of the specs for the drivers such as measurements and frequency response.

I remember back in the day droooooling over this @ Sound Advice in WPB :laugh: I drove them nuts with the speaker tradein policy till I worked up to them.

IMHO 6.4's are one of the best sets of all time.... Also if anyone needs old PDF's for Alpine manuals or PPI I have a good collection....

I also have every Manual and Ad for ADS ever released on CD ROM.... let me know if I can help out!!!!


----------



## rallypoint_1

Very nice pick up on those Orion's Rob!! Good score! Now you need to get a Punch 150 to add to your collection. You won't regret it!!


----------



## Robb

rallypoint_1 said:


> Very nice pick up on those Orion's Rob!! Good score! Now you need to get a Punch 150 to add to your collection. You won't regret it!!


thanks.
way too many people own those old school Rf Punch amps, heance easy to buy/find.

Btw, I was told that the 1st gen G&S Design comp amps were made by redline, not PPI ?


----------



## StockA4

Robb said:


> Just bought these mint Orion Amps today, 275SX and 2150sx.
> Original owner, came with boxes too !
> Seller found my kijiji ad for G&S designs amps and asked if Id be interested
> in Orions.
> Paid $130 for both amps.
> 
> I dont know much about Orions, but are these high end ? SQ Amps ?
> 
> I can't believe you picked those up for $130. $130! :bowdown: If you feel like they need a proper home with someone who has the time to care for and feed them, please, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Robb

StockA4 said:


> I can't believe you picked those up for $130. $130! :bowdown: If you feel like they need a proper home with someone who has the time to care for and feed them, please, don't hesitate to ask.


Well, the person I got them from, drives a newish BMW M6. 
He had these Orion amps in his 1987 Acura legend in 1995. (even showed me the receipt) He got rid of that car a few years later because he blew the auto transmission in it (trying to shift it like a manual car)... so the amps havent been used since then.
His wife was getting annoyed at the old car audio just laying in storage, so he had to sell it all off.


----------



## StockA4

Fortunately, I have a wife who for the most part supports my addiction. There are times when she merely tolerates, but in all, I'm very lucky.
As are you. Those are amazing amps. The SX series does pop up on ebay now and then, but very rarely are they in that condition and even more rare when they come with the original packaging.
My hat is off to you. If they become too much trouble or you have a significant other that can't stand the sight of them, let me know. I have a little experience with these amps.


----------



## Old Skewl

Finally had a chance to take some picks of my small Soundstream Reference collection. There is another one on the way too! All of the amps are in very good condition. Not museum quality. I plan to use most of them.

Collection consists of a (1)200, (4) 300, (1)500, a 405, and a Class A 50II.

If anyone has any nice condition Class A's around let me know!


----------



## jcorkin

i remember hearing years ago that the G&S amps were made by redline, i know that the special edition amps were made by ppi, here is an example of one in my collection.


----------



## StockA4

Old Skewl said:


> Finally had a chance to take some picks of my small Soundstream Reference collection. There is another one on the way too! All of the amps are in very good condition. Not museum quality. I plan to use most of them.
> 
> I'm a collector of things mostly Orion. But I remember about 18 years ago I had a D-100 (v1) paired up to two Kicker Comp dvc 15's (stillwater with just the gold lettering). I've never been a fan of 15's but I wish I could recreate the sound that particular setup made. It was truly a slice of heaven.
> So, props to your SS collection. Especially the 50's!


----------



## jcorkin

i love the old soundstream amps i use to have a 10.0 and a mc245 a couple of years back but someone decided they needed them more than i did and took the liberty of taking them out of my car as well as some other stuff. now all i have for soundstream stuff is a 500sx and 160s


----------



## StockA4




----------



## bigdwiz

oldno7brand said:


> LOOK WHAT I JUST FOUND lol.....
> 
> *The Boston Acoustics Pro Series .4 Brochure in PDF *
> 
> Hope this works and you can download and enjoy.... It has all of the specs for the drivers such as measurements and frequency response.
> 
> I remember back in the day droooooling over this @ Sound Advice in WPB :laugh: I drove them nuts with the speaker tradein policy till I worked up to them.
> 
> IMHO 6.4's are one of the best sets of all time.... Also if anyone needs old PDF's for Alpine manuals or PPI I have a good collection....
> 
> I also have every Manual and Ad for ADS ever released on CD ROM.... let me know if I can help out!!!!


I actually scanned this and posted it on one of my YouTube vids descriptions, glad you find it useful . I also have the .4 subwoofer(s) manual and the review of the 5.4's and 12.4LF in the May/June 1994 CSR (article). If anyone needs these, just let me know.

Do you have a manual for a 1989 Alpine 7288? Actually any model tape player around that time would be useful if you don't have the 7288 :beerchug:


----------



## smgreen20

StockA4 said:


> Fortunately, I have a wife who for the most part supports my addiction. There are times when she merely tolerates, but in all, I'm very lucky.


Same boat here. My wife did get a bit upset last week because she feels that all I do any more is look on ebay for car audio items to collect (90% of which is Clarion) instead of doing something with her. 

I am guilty, I get an idea and I'm off and running. This collecting thing is one of those. There's about $400 worth of stuff on ebay right now I'd love to buy, but I'm broke and I own a fellow Phorum member at another site $100 for the Clarion SSS601 set he got me. Tax refund can't get here quick enough.


----------



## Old Skewl

StockA4 said:


> Old Skewl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally had a chance to take some picks of my small Soundstream Reference collection. There is another one on the way too! All of the amps are in very good condition. Not museum quality. I plan to use most of them.
> 
> I'm a collector of things mostly Orion. But I remember about 18 years ago I had a D-100 (v1) paired up to two Kicker Comp dvc 15's (stillwater with just the gold lettering). I've never been a fan of 15's but I wish I could recreate the sound that particular setup made. It was truly a slice of heaven.
> So, props to your SS collection. Especially the 50's!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! The only amp I have that is not a Soundstream is an Orion HCCA 250R. Those amps always intrigued me. Can't wait to try it out.
> 
> I ran PPI AM Series amps in the day. But I wanted the Soundstream MC300. I just couldn't afford it then. So what started as picking up an amp to run some 6x9s in my 69 Nova, has turned into a small addiction. LOL!
Click to expand...


----------



## Old Skewl

jcorkin said:


> i love the old soundstream amps i use to have a 10.0 and a mc245 a couple of years back but someone decided they needed them more than i did and took the liberty of taking them out of my car as well as some other stuff. now all i have for soundstream stuff is a 500sx and 160s


I have almost bought a MC 245 several times. Something about that little amp.

Someone on my local CL has a 10.0 for $150 and a 5.0 for $125. I have sent a couple messages with no response. I asked them a couple questions. Must have scared them:laugh:


----------



## oldno7brand

bigdwiz said:


> I actually scanned this and posted it on one of my YouTube vids descriptions, glad you find it useful . I also have the .4 subwoofer(s) manual and the review of the 5.4's and 12.4LF in the May/June 1994 CSR (article). If anyone needs these, just let me know.
> 
> Do you have a manual for a 1989 Alpine 7288? Actually any model tape player around that time would be useful if you don't have the 7288 :beerchug:


Now I remember where I downloaded that .4 brochure from :surprised:
Whenever I find something like that on the net I just download and store ... We are the keepers of the lost secrets :laugh: Forgot my source...lol

1989 vintage Alpine is going to be a challenge.... My suggestion would be Alpine themselves and or United Radio in NY. What kills me is that Alpine has stopped producing parts for vintage decks.... F1 Status parts and for example the 7909, 7939, 7949. Doubtful to find a PDF and hope someone has the manual laying around....

I can forsee someone making vintage copies of parts ala Muscle Cars and Auto restoration. We need to keep our gear alive.

Speaking of Manuals does anyone need a 7949 manual in mint condition out of wrapper to glance at and put back in....Was going to Ebay it but if someone here owns one and will covet it I will send it to them.


----------



## Bugstyvy

Its funny all the old school gear I put up on eBay this month ends up on this thread!! You got a great score on that, surprised it sold so cheap!! 




StockA4 said:


>


----------



## StockA4

Someone on my local CL has a 10.0 for $150 and a 5.0 for $125. I have sent a couple messages with no response. I asked them a couple questions. Must have scared them:laugh:[/QUOTE]

I hate that! There will be a major piece of equipment on C-list (that obviously doesn't belong there), and no one will answer emails. That's super frustrating.


----------



## StockA4

Bugstyvy said:


> Its funny all the old school gear I put up on eBay this month ends up on this thread!! You got a great score on that, surprised it sold so cheap!!


 Believe me, I was just as surprised as you when I got this for as cheap as I did. My max was alot higher. I usually won't buy off of ebay but there are a few things I've had to pick up to fill in a couple of my installs. I grit my teeth every time I hit "Buy it now".
Anyways, thank you for an amazing piece. I'm attempting to recreate an Orion system I saw in the 1990 September/October issue of car stereo review, and this was one of the pieces. I can't make an exact replica, but I'm pretty dang close. BTW, it got here super fast.

Let me ammend that, I have pretty much put together an exact replica as far as the componentry and do-dads. I'm probably not going to use the same speakers or subs because A) my speakers are better, (and such a setup would be nearly impossible for me) and B) I have never seen any Orion HC-12's, much less four of them. And there may be a generational gap between one or two components, but not enough to matter.

But enough about me....


----------



## oldno7brand

smgreen20 said:


> Same boat here. My wife did get a bit upset last week because she feels that all I do any more is look on ebay for car audio items to collect (90% of which is Clarion) instead of doing something with her.
> 
> I am guilty, I get an idea and I'm off and running. This collecting thing is one of those. There's about $400 worth of stuff on ebay right now I'd love to buy, but I'm broke and I own a fellow Phorum member at another site $100 for the Clarion SSS601 set he got me. Tax refund can't get here quick enough.


This is exactly my life instead of wife it is my GF.
Hope my tax refund gets here too..... Was supposed to be last week and I need more gear.


----------



## jcorkin

im in the same boat waiting for taxes to come back should have been here last week, now hopefully the 1st or the 6th at the latest according to the irs. then I'm finally gonna do the big install in my 2 door tahoe, either 5 alumapro alchemy mx 12's or 2 or 3 orion hcca 15d2's, for amps there will be at least 2 rockford power [email protected]'s for the subs, 2 power [email protected]'s for the front highs, and a [email protected] for for rear filler highs along with a epx2. I'm already in the process of fiberglassing 4 Image Dynamics 6.5s into the pillars.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

amps for sale or trade :: Minty XTR 200 picture by deeppinkdiver - Photobucket

amps for sale or trade :: 2012-01-21162640.jpg picture by deeppinkdiver - Photobucket


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Here are a couple nice old school Orions. Xtreme XTR 200 mint and a brand new HCCA 425

Love these bad boys


----------



## StockA4

deeppinkdiver said:


> amps for sale or trade :: Minty XTR 200 picture by deeppinkdiver - Photobucket
> 
> amps for sale or trade :: 2012-01-21162640.jpg picture by deeppinkdiver - Photobucket


 It hurts to look at those. Mostly because I can't afford either of them right now. That 425 is a perfect match to my 2100. Usually the 425's have the crap kicked out of them. 
Thank you for letting us see two beautiful amps!


----------



## deeppinkdiver

StockA4 said:


> It hurts to look at those. Mostly because I can't afford either of them right now. That 425 is a perfect match to my 2100. Usually the 425's have the crap kicked out of them.
> Thank you for letting us see two beautiful amps!



The 425 is PERFECT.. and up for grabs. Both are actually.

Glad I could show them


----------



## deeppinkdiver

amps for sale or trade :: imagejpeg_5_5.jpg picture by deeppinkdiver - Photobucket

I seen someone mentioned AM PPI Arts.. I have a pair of AM4200's brand new as well.

Gorgous amps..

Spell check.


----------



## bigdwiz

deeppinkdiver said:


> The 425 is PERFECT.. and up for grabs. Both are actually.
> 
> Glad I could show them


Steve, do you have these for sale? If so, where are they listed?


----------



## deeppinkdiver

bigdwiz said:


> Steve, do you have these for sale? If so, where are they listed?


Bigdwiz, they aren't listed on here yet.


----------



## kenikh

More clean power than a wind farm:


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Son of a... Nice A/D/S problem you have there..


----------



## robert_wrath

kenikh said:


> More clean power than a wind farm:


Power Blocks here!


----------



## oldno7brand

"MORE CLEAN POWER THAN A WINDFARM"


:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:

In ADS we bow our heads!!!!

I loved my old PH15 cleanest amp I ever had!


----------



## ToddG

oldno7brand said:


> "MORE CLEAN POWER THAN A WINDFARM"
> 
> 
> :bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:
> 
> In ADS we bow our heads!!!!
> 
> I loved my old PH15 cleanest amp I ever had!


+10000000000000


Duuuuuuude!! ADS and Soundstream are my favorites of all time (that I have personally heard).


----------



## deeppinkdiver

amps for sale or trade :: 2012-01-30153505.jpg picture by deeppinkdiver - Photobucket

amps for sale or trade :: 2012-01-30153520.jpg picture by deeppinkdiver - Photobucket

amps for sale or trade :: 2012-01-30153629.jpg picture by deeppinkdiver - Photobucket


Any love for the old Power Acoustik Platinums?


----------



## The Baron Groog

Never experienced any "old school" Pwoer Acoustik-just the later stuff-MOFO and onwards. What were they like back in the day? Their yellow coned subs before the MOFO
almost tempted me into importing some


----------



## kenikh

They were excellent back in the early 90s!


----------



## The Baron Groog

What about late 90s?

Must admit some of their gear looked great, but upon using it was a little disapointed-all MOFO and on-infact the distributor told us not to sell their biggest amp with the MOFO as the sub would kill the amp!


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Blade Audio M252 Optically Switched Class A.

Not perfect but probably a 6-7/10 in appearance. Fantastic performer though!



amps for sale or trade :: 2012-01-30144745.jpg picture by deeppinkdiver - Photobucket

amps for sale or trade :: 2012-01-30144812.jpg picture by deeppinkdiver - Photobucket

amps for sale or trade :: 2012-01-30144834.jpg picture by deeppinkdiver - Photobucket


----------



## audiogodz1




----------



## kilostoys

found these the other day as i was lookin for other car parts in my local salvage yard:









its in great shape too, 'cept that the motor wont turn disks, gonna dig itno it this weekend.

















for $3 each i fugured i couldnt go wrong with them. lower end i know, but so pretty... lol

i sometimes think we should have a thread just for stuff we have found in scrpyards, yard sales, etc....


----------



## deeppinkdiver

maybe in the trusty work car one day.. 8 x 50 watts 3 way active and 1200 watts on a nice diyma 12


----------



## deeppinkdiver

kilostoys said:


> i sometimes think we should have a thread just for stuff we have found in scrpyards, yard sales, etc....


I think I could add alot to a what Ive traded for fixing/working on houses..lol

My faucets leaking and the drains clogged but all I have this shiny old stereo thing with wires sticking out of it that was in my ex husbands camaro!:surprised:

Mam, that will suffice..just this once though..haha


----------



## ryanr7386

kenikh said:


> More clean power than a wind farm:


At least one of the PQ20's looks familure! How about some feedback babe?


----------



## kenikh

ryanr7386 said:


> At least one of the PQ20's looks familure! How about some feedback babe?


Choose a thread, ANY thread, cuz the my WTB thread won't let me leave an iTrader feedback. It's crazy...


----------



## ryanr7386

kenikh said:


> Choose a thread, ANY thread, cuz the my WTB thread won't let me leave an iTrader feedback. It's crazy...



Hmmmm?


----------



## kenn_chan

wopdeeze said:


> I cant post pictures but heres a list of what i got installed or laying around
> 
> Soundstream reference 700sx
> Zapco z250c4-SL Limited edition (upgraded power)
> 2x Rockford fosgate XLC 4ohm 12's
> 2x JL Audio 12w3v1 4ohm
> Addzest(clarion) HX-d10


Ahem, 

wonder who gave you that Zapco? :laugh:


----------



## oldno7brand

Do manuals count?

Figured you might get a laugh .... I just found my Alpine 7949 Manual set after 10 years of being misplaced......LOOK even has the warranty cards and changer brochure LOL..... :laugh:

Best part is the radio is long gone


----------



## Bugstyvy

Will be on EbaY soon


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

Picked this up at a shop who must have had it for a VERY long time.. It's mint.. never installed or used. I had them test it before I left. Talked him down to $150 even for it. I am trying to locate another one to run a sub but no luck yet.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Very nice Audio Art find there !!


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

deeppinkdiver said:


> Very nice Audio Art find there !!


Thx, now if I can only find one more in great condition ill be set!


----------



## ryanr7386

Got-Four-Eights said:


> Thx, now if I can only find one more in great condition ill be set!


AUDIO ART 100HC HIGH CURRENT SQ AMPLIFIER ~ LEGENDARY POWERHOUSE ~ OLD SCHOOL! | eBay

Audio Art 340.6XE NIB new complete old school amplifier in box rare mint vintage | eBay


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

Here is some OLDSCHOOL PPI for you white art fans out there!!
Keep them comin!!love too see the O/S equipment!Anyone partial to PPI? ;}


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

minor technichnal difficulty..lol


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

ryanr7386 said:


> AUDIO ART 100HC HIGH CURRENT SQ AMPLIFIER ~ LEGENDARY POWERHOUSE ~ OLD SCHOOL! | eBay
> 
> Audio Art 340.6XE NIB new complete old school amplifier in box rare mint vintage | eBay


Yeah, not sure about the seller of the 100HC.. the other isnt what I am looking for. I located another 100HC and another 200MS.


----------



## jbreddawg

Got-Four-Eights said:


> Yeah, not sure about the seller of the 100HC.. the other isnt what I am looking for. I located another 100HC and another 200MS.


Before you spend a penny with that seller on ebay spend an hour reading this thread . 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/ebay-car-audio-deals/109909-if-you-sell-ebay-read.html


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

jbreddawg said:


> Before you spend a penny with that seller on ebay spend an hour reading this thread .
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/ebay-car-audio-deals/109909-if-you-sell-ebay-read.html


Thx, Gunz4me warned me already over at CarAudio Forum. Thx for looking out for me! I have a 100HC I am about to purchase and possibly another 200MS so all is good!


----------



## jcorkin

I would love to have all of you PPI Art Series amps, you should ship them to me......lol


----------



## WhiteLX

jcorkin said:


> I would love to have all of you PPI Art Series amps, you should ship them to me......lol


I would like to have more too, especially an A600/600.2 and an A300/300.2, but everyone keeps bidding them up.  At least I got my A404.2 for a good deal.


----------



## naujokas

today's purchase - *15$*  - ALPINE CDA-7944R, no read CD-R, only original CD ........and the front part car crossed


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

Here's a couple pics of the Oldschool ORION GX Family.I Like the power of these!2150GX is a pretty impressive for a little guy!

Thanks!


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

These might be one of my favorite built amps!Wish I could find more Esoterics:disappointed:

Love this thread!Anyone know the exact engineers on these?Heard some from PPI involved?Rumor

Thanks!


----------



## deeppinkdiver

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> These might be one of my favorite built amps!Wish I could find more Esoterics:disappointed:
> 
> Love this thread!Anyone know the exact engineers on these?Heard some from PPI involved?Rumor
> 
> Thanks!



Spitting image of the Diamond Audio D7 amps. Exact! I had the 7152 and a 7054 
in the late 90's.. beautiful to hear and see.

Not sure who designed but there was affiliation with Diamond.. my .02

Nice PPI issue you have!


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

Ya The ESOTERICS weren't made for too long* before* Diamond got a hold of them.I like the looks of the ESOTERICS better than the DIAMONDS but Diamond made some good dtuff too IMO.
Thank you for your help on the designers


----------



## robert_wrath

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> These might be one of my favorite built amps!Wish I could find more Esoterics:disappointed:
> 
> Love this thread!Anyone know the exact engineers on these?Heard some from PPI involved?Rumor
> 
> Thanks!


These may have been built by Brax.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

WOW! I wouldn't have expected that but I like it!Helix/Brax is with the buisness!$


----------



## StockA4

I thought Esoteric sold that design to D/A? Maybe I'm incorrect.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

StockA4 said:


> I thought Esoteric sold that design to D/A? Maybe I'm incorrect.


I'm not certain how the transaction went/ switch ownership/rights. Id like to know though. Its bugging me.

There has to be. Few guys on here that would know. I have an idea, ill enquire..

Brax huh... the esterics are sexy like the Helix that's for sure.. couple decades diffrence there tho so not a fair comparison.

Interesting..:mean:


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

Would be interesting to know because I thought it was a couple or few X-PPI engineers who designed the ESOTERIC amp?Before diamond bought the design.Thank You for checkin!


----------



## ReloadedSS

Love those Esoteric/Diamond amps...IIRC, the Diamond build were more reliable, because they had a bit more time to work on them. That's just word of mouth, nothing backed by data.

Not sure who worked on those amps, but I know ex-PPI engineers made Xtant amplifiers and the MTX Thunder series of the 90s (the black powder coat with gold lettering).


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

Nothing Special...N.I.B. Harmon Kardon CXO-1 crossover..ran accross it moving some stuff.This bad boy was 80's I believe!

Thank You all!


----------



## StockA4

Not sure who worked on those amps, but I know ex-PPI engineers made Xtant amplifiers and the MTX Thunder series of the 90s (the black powder coat with gold lettering).[/QUOTE]

Ya, those PPI designed MTX could take a serious beating and sound pretty good doing it.


----------



## Micksh

Just picked up this beauty at a GREAT price!


----------



## deeppinkdiver

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> Nothing Special...N.I.B. Harmon Kardon CXO-1 crossover..ran accross it moving some stuff.This bad boy was 80's I believe!
> 
> Thank You all!


Nice Harmon Kardon piece. Ill see that and raise you a AEC-450! Hahaa.

Truely not a challenge, just in fun. Id never win.. :blush:


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Very nice grab Mick!!!


----------



## The Baron Groog

deeppinkdiver said:


> Spitting image of the Diamond Audio D7 amps. Exact! I had the 7152 and a 7054
> in the late 90's.. beautiful to hear and see.
> 
> Not sure who designed but there was affiliation with Diamond.. my .02
> 
> Nice PPI issue you have!


Snap, was going to say they look like the Diamonds-always wanted some of those


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

deeppinkdiver said:


> Nice Harmon Kardon piece. Ill see that and raise you a AEC-450! Hahaa.
> 
> Truely not a challenge, just in fun. Id never win.. :blush:


Very nice.. first Audio Art piece I have seen other than mine in this thread.. I still have a 100 pages to go through first lol.


----------



## Bugstyvy

THIS MUTHA PUTS OUT A LOTTA POWER!!


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

deeppinkdiver said:


> Nice Harmon Kardon piece. Ill see that and raise you a AEC-450! Hahaa.
> 
> Truely not a challenge, just in fun. Id never win.. :blush:


The Harman/Kardon CXO-1 was a cheaper unit but had great feautures for it's time.Decent time of production up into the mid 90's!:rockonrobably one of my favorite non digital crossovers input/output/controls but that Audio Art AEC-450 Looks nice!The Audio Art retailed for about $70.00 more than the CXO-1 in 1995!:laughAccording to Car Audio and Electronics 1995 Directory)

This is a different kind of Art collection than i'm used to

Thanks!


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

StockA4 said:


> Not sure who worked on those amps, but I know ex-PPI engineers made Xtant amplifiers and the MTX Thunder series of the 90s (the black powder coat with gold lettering).


 Ya, those PPI designed MTX could take a serious beating and sound pretty good doing it.[/QUOTE]

I must be thinking of a different generation MTX cuz The TERMINATORS were Zed built right?I thought PPI made Special Edition and a couple other crutchfield *OLDSCHOOL *amps

Thank You for your help!


----------



## Micksh

deeppinkdiver said:


> Very nice grab Mick!!!


Couldn't beat it,$55 shipped


----------



## Micksh

deeppinkdiver said:


> Nice Harmon Kardon piece. Ill see that and raise you a AEC-450! Hahaa.
> 
> Truely not a challenge, just in fun. Id never win.. :blush:


Love the old Audio Art...ran an AEC-350 for a long time. Great old crossover!


----------



## deeppinkdiver

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> The Harman/Kardon CXO-1 was a cheaper unit but had great feautures for it's time.Decent time of production up into the mid 90's!:rockonrobably one of my favorite non digital crossovers input/output/controls but that Audio Art AEC-450 Looks nice!The Audio Art retailed for about $70.00 more than the CXO-1 in 1995!:laughAccording to Car Audio and Electronics 1995 Directory)
> 
> This is a different kind of Art collection than i'm used to
> 
> Thanks!




Damnit.. $70 retail? Ill have to check on that.

Love Audio Art gear! Not quite the same as PPI Art which some of us know real well but well worth a listen if you ever get the chance!


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

deeppinkdiver said:


> Damnit.. $70 retail? Ill have to check on that.
> 
> Love Audio Art gear! Not quite the same as PPI Art which some of us know real well but well worth a listen if you ever get the chance!


I have the following Years of Car Audio and Electronics Directory Issues for my reference points.(M.S.R.P. Prices)
I wish I had the Other years to complete me line up but I call them my bibles :book2: I have the 1992,1995-2000,2003,and a 2006 i'm sure you know the mag.They used to be every April issue back in the day...

Anyways if you or any other members need any info from these magazines for reference or whatever on products from those years let me know.I might try to start a thread about that and see how it goes... And maybe another link about how ****ty Stinger batteries are!Need to just pick up a Kinetik and get with the buisness!

Thanks!


----------



## normalicy

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> I have the following Years of Car Audio and Electronics Directory Issues for my reference points.(M.S.R.P. Prices)
> I wish I had the Other years to complete me line up but I call them my bibles :book2: I have the 1992,1995-2000,2003,and a 2006 i'm sure you know the mag.They used to be every April issue back in the day...
> 
> Anyways if you or any other members need any info from these magazines for reference or whatever on products from those years let me know.I might try to start a thread about that and see how it goes... And maybe another link about how ****ty Stinger batteries are!Need to just pick up a Kinetik and get with the buisness!
> 
> Thanks!


Get in contact with bigdwiz. We're already working on an archive project.


----------



## audiogodz1

Whomever on DIYMA is JoshuaB, Many thanks.










 I'd be lying if I said I hadn't been kicking around the idea of buying these for about................ 20 years-ish.


----------



## PimpMySound

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> These might be one of my favorite built amps!Wish I could find more Esoterics:disappointed:
> 
> Love this thread!Anyone know the exact engineers on these?Heard some from PPI involved?Rumor
> 
> Thanks!


Check this out:




































Can you recoginize some similarities? That's no surprise, since they were all designed by Dr. Stephen Leigh: Stephen Leigh | LinkedIn

It seems, that you need to buy some Logitech speaker systems to get his latest creations.


----------



## PimpMySound

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> Ya, those PPI designed MTX could take a serious beating and sound pretty good doing it.


I must be thinking of a different generation MTX cuz The TERMINATORS were Zed built right?I thought PPI made Special Edition and a couple other crutchfield *OLDSCHOOL *amps

Thank You for your help![/QUOTE]

No, the Terminators were built by PPI. The Thunder amps, which came out around '95, were built in the own MTX factory in Phoenix.


----------



## robert_wrath

PimpMySound said:


> Check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you recoginize some similarities? That's no surprise, since they were all designed by Dr. Stephen Leigh: Stephen Leigh | LinkedIn
> 
> It seems, that you need to buy some Logitech speaker systems to get his latest creations.


Thanx for clarifying the issue. Good to know forum members can dig up all types of goodies!


----------



## deeppinkdiver

> Can you recoginize some similarities? That's no surprise, since they were all designed by Dr. Stephen Leigh: Stephen Leigh | LinkedIn
> 
> It seems, that you need to buy some Logitech speaker systems to get his latest creations.


I had always wondered what kick ass gear was tied back to the same ses pool of engineering greatness!! Awesome find man.. 

That Dr Leigh was my hero and I didn't even know it.. Great Work! Maybe Logitech will design and start building great audio gear now..? Haha


----------



## StockA4

Dr. Leigh, I presume?


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

PimpMySound said:


> Check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you recoginize some similarities? That's no surprise, since they were all designed by Dr. Stephen Leigh: Stephen Leigh | LinkedIn
> 
> It seems, that you need to buy some Logitech speaker systems to get his latest creations.


Chief Engineer Precision Power Inc 
July 1994 – April 1999 (4 years 10 months) 

Engineer Precision Power Inc. 
March 1994 – July 1994 (5 months) 

Dir. Loudspeaker Electronic Technology JBL Professional Public Company; 5001-10,000 employees; Consumer Electronics industry 
July 2005 – October 2008 (3 years 4 months) 

VP. Engineering Phoenix Gold Intl 
December 2000 – July 2005 (4 years 8 months) 

Dir. Electronics & Manufacturing Esoteric Audio Electronics 
April 1999 – December 2000 (1 year 9 months) Scottsdale, AZ 

Set up design and manufacturing of Esoteric Audio's high end line of mobile electronics. 

Thank You for the research! Just like I was thinking.Old PPI Engineer.EXTREMELY IMPRESSIVE BACKGROUND IMO!!

Cured part of my wonder.Now I want to look to see who else had a hand in this if anyone else did?

Thanks!


----------



## alm001

I posted this a number of pages back, but it is so pretty









(might be for sale, check the classifieds)


----------



## Blazemore

I would say no due to the reason why there is a FS section. You could edit your post and just post a pic of the sub like everyone else.


----------



## alm001

Blazemore said:


> I would say no due to the reason why there is a FS section. You could edit your post and just post a pic of the sub like everyone else.


Edited. Thanks!


----------



## Kane

anyone looking for some black gold 10's? these are on my local craigslist

MTX Subwoofers


----------



## jcorkin

Just picked these subs up today, don't know anything about them other than they are old and they came with a rockford 60i. if anybody knows anything about them feel free to let me know.


----------



## stills

worthless...




lemme have 'em


----------



## jcorkin

any info on them? only thing i found online is that they were made in 1993.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

jcorkin said:


> Just picked these subs up today, don't know anything about them other than they are old and they came with a rockford 60i. if anybody knows anything about them feel free to let me know.


Hi,
I believe I have the gen. specs for the sub if that is what you are looking for.
Made by M&M sub called The Rose 12'' availible in 4 or 8 ohm,400 watts,93.3 sensitivity with input of 1 watt at 1 meter (db SPL),21-752 hz response,made of pulp,5 1/8 mounting depth,recomended sealed enclosure,M.S.R.P. 217.00 each in 1995.

I hope that is helpful.I have no idea on the cubic ft. Sorry!


----------



## DAT

I know a guy that was lots of M&M godfather subs, he was collecting them last year.

I will let him know so he can get you some info.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

DAT said:


> I know a guy that was lots of M&M godfather subs, he was collecting them last year.
> 
> I will let him know so he can get you some info.


Hi,
M&M Godfather line speakers were more of a 15"wooofer-godfather 6X9's.The ROSES you have were actually their "sub woofers".The godfather line was paper and poly aswell.Not pulp like your sub woofers.The godfathers cost a lot less than your Roses and have half the power rating.Find out as much as you can!

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## StockA4

I had a set of Godfathers many years ago. The magnets were as pictured above. But if I remember correctly, the cones were opaque. Does anyone remamber those?


----------



## jcorkin

awesome info so far. they seem like a well built sub for the time period they came out in, i like the wrinkle finish on the baskets, so these ones are M&M's higher end subs? anybody ever run a set of these? curious to see how they sounded, also they came in a nice sealed box.


----------



## StockA4

The cover has seen better days, but I thought the insides looked fairly decent. But I did get a bit of an education this morning explaining that no matter how nice the stock caps look on these, they probably need replaced.


----------



## mcintoshi

I have a couple of items to show....I start with my PPI stuff. Pro Mos 50, 425 and 450. Then a1200.2 and a606.2 along with my Alma Gates sub from the bronco. Finally, my Pro Mos 25.


----------



## mcintoshi

A couple Diamond D7's...


----------



## mcintoshi

Anyone ever seen a factory made JL Audio ISO plate for 3 6W0s? I got this from a buddy who worked at JL years ago. This was one of a kind and was made in one of their training classes. I put it in a cool little slot ported enclosure and I ended up selling it years later on eBay. It ended up in a C5 Vette.


----------



## mcintoshi

Will finish up with some old school Rockford....Mint Power 1000 with the Caboose and a clean little 45 & 75 duo.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

mcintoshi said:


> Will finish up with some old school Rockford....Mint Power 1000 with the Caboose and a clean little 45 & 75 duo.


VERY NICE ROUNDED COLLECTION OF VERY CLEAN STUFF THERE BUD!


----------



## StockA4

mcintoshi said:


> Will finish up with some old school Rockford....Mint Power 1000 with the Caboose and a clean little 45 & 75 duo.


That Power 1000 is beautiful. I remember seeing one with the chrome cover on the wall of the local shop years ago. This was back when going into the shops gave me goosebumps.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

NOTHING on those BAD ASS amps mcintoshi!!WOW the power 1000 and black .2's,and The Diamonds are wow like the rest are!
anyone remember these?
OLDER ORION DAYS.....
Keep the pics coming guys!good to see the older stuff still around and kickin! 

Thanks!


----------



## mcintoshi

These are not mine, but belonged to a guy up in Michigan who used to be a great seller on eBay 6 or so years ago. I tried and tried to buy them, but he would not let go...Michael...you on here???  To beautiful not to share...Orion Concept Series.


----------



## StockA4

mcintoshi said:


> These are not mine, but belonged to a guy up in Michigan who used to be a great seller on eBay 6 or so years ago. I tried and tried to buy them, but he would not let go...Michael...you on here???  To beautiful not to share...Orion Concept Series.


 I need a 97.3 so bad it pains me. I know two people that have one and won't let them go for any amount of money. I've pretty much resigned myself to jumping on a broken one on ebay if it ever popped up. That's a beautiful set. One day mine will be complete.


----------



## mcintoshi

StockA4 said:


> I need a 97.3 so bad it pains me. I know two people that have one and won't let them go for any amount of money. I've pretty much resigned myself to jumping on a broken one on ebay if it ever popped up. That's a beautiful set. One day mine will be complete.


 I understand that feeling..I my friend, could not get my hands on any of them!!!:sweatdrop:


----------



## jcorkin

Ive got 3 of those orion hcca's in 15's


----------



## The Baron Groog

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> NOTHING on those BAD ASS amps mcintoshi!!WOW the power 1000 and black .2's,and The Diamonds are wow like the rest are!
> anyone remember these?
> OLDER ORION DAYS.....
> Keep the pics coming guys!good to see the older stuff still around and kickin!
> 
> Thanks!


Those Orions are the spitting image of my old DEI Comp X-still got one knocking around somewhere.


----------



## sangellga

jcorkin said:


> awesome info so far. they seem like a well built sub for the time period they came out in, i like the wrinkle finish on the baskets, so these ones are M&M's higher end subs? anybody ever run a set of these? curious to see how they sounded, also they came in a nice sealed box.


They sounded pretty good by early 90's standards. The power rating was exagerated as these subs were not really a "new design" but utilized Godfather parts. Different frame and cone. Same magnet and voice coil as a Godfather 15 just a smaller cone. Typically these were placed on sealed boxes that were smaller than the driver actually needed. This was one way Tony (M&M Owner) got the exagerated power ratings. Problem is that the driver would shows signs of stress sooner than it should have. I have many Godfather drivers that still look and sound just as they did in the 80s after years of service. 

Still the Roses are a nice find. M&M closed their doors not long after releasing these subs. Partly because of their lifetime guarantee and production issues that were encountered with this sub. Oh, one more thing. The Rose series were named after Tony's wife....................Rose.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## sangellga

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> Hi,
> M&M Godfather line speakers were more of a 15"wooofer-godfather 6X9's.The ROSES you have were actually their "sub woofers".The godfather line was paper and poly aswell.Not pulp like your sub woofers.The godfathers cost a lot less than your Roses and have half the power rating.Find out as much as you can!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dave


Godfathers were definately sub-woofers, not woofers. M&M also produced other lines of subwoofers other than the M&M. Audiophile paper pulp subs, poly subs (the first Poly subs ever built) and others. The Roses were just the last series they produced and were in fact built on Godfather components.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## sangellga

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> Hi,
> I believe I have the gen. specs for the sub if that is what you are looking for.
> Made by M&M sub called The Rose 12'' availible in 4 or 8 ohm,400 watts,93.3 sensitivity with input of 1 watt at 1 meter (db SPL),21-752 hz response,made of pulp,5 1/8 mounting depth,recomended sealed enclosure,M.S.R.P. 217.00 each in 1995.
> 
> I hope that is helpful.I have no idea on the cubic ft. Sorry!


Without going back through my notes that info all sounds exactly as stated by M&M! I have notes somewhere on recommended enclosure size, will try to dig that up. As I stated earlier the power rating was exagerated.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## deeppinkdiver

sangellga said:


> Still the Roses are a nice find. M&M closed their doors not long after releasing these subs. Partly because of their lifetime guarantee and production issues that were encountered with this sub. Oh, one more thing. The Rose series were named after Tony's wife....................Rose.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Steve




Amazing amount of knowledge on this website.. ask, and you shall receive.

Awesome!


----------



## RFVega

bigdwiz said:


> but once I tried a Punch 150, there was no looking back!





rallypoint_1 said:


> Now you need to get a Punch 150 to add to your collection. You won't regret it!!


:2thumbsup:


----------



## RFVega

audiogodz1 said:


>


Lovin it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hiramgarza

my kids!
































r.i.p


----------



## imjustjason

Know where I could get ES stuff?


----------



## deeppinkdiver

here ya go hiramgarza! need another layer on top of your ES cake?


----------



## imjustjason

Uh oh!? ES wars!


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Haha.. my clips empty already..


----------



## StockA4

hiramgarza said:


> my kids!
> I'd like to adopt.
> I'm great with kids. I just can't afford any.


----------



## jcorkin

Pic of one of my HCCA 15D2's next to my new Alumapro 22!!!!! most know how big the HCCA's are so that kinda lets you know how big that alumapro is.

















well that didnt work here is a link to another post that i put them in
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...anced/123188-alumapro-22-sub.html#post1549100


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread PPI DCX/RCM-1000's*

Here's a few oldies that are complete....


----------



## jcorkin

Try this again. Orion HCCA 15D2 on the left and the Alumapro 22 on the right.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

Ya you better get rid of those ORION 15D's.....I'll take that old scrap off your hands


----------



## WhiteLX

A few of my recent acquisitions

Crossfire CFA404 and Sony ES XM-260G









Clarion DRX6475 and CDC635









A pair of Polk Audio 6x9 subwoofers from a C-4 enclosure (supposed to have 4, but I only got 2 in the C-4 I purchased  )









Kicker C10 4ohm


















Pioneer 6x8 plate, currently in my Ranger


















old pair of Clarion 6.5 coaxials that were in my Mustang. They have definitely seen better days. These along with the Sony tape deck and CD changer I mentioned in an earlier port were installed in my Mustang in 1995.









Alpine CDA-7977. Might not be quite old enough to be 'old school', but it's pretty close as it was manufactured in 2001. This will be residing in my Mustang starting tomorrow.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread Kenwood 9020*

Here is a REAL oldschool amp!Anyone got a date on this dinasour?198?
pretty sure 80's gear!:rockon:
This is a tank and cranks!For a little guy atleast 

Thanks!


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

Those black and gold Kicker subs were some of my favorites back then.. I had two 10s off a small amp in a hatchback that sounded sweet


----------



## jtaudioacc

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread Kenwood 9020*



OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> Here is a REAL oldschool amp!Anyone got a date on this dinasour?198?
> pretty sure 80's gear!:rockon:
> This is a tank and cranks!For a little guy atleast
> 
> Thanks!


I once had 2, 9020's and 2 8020's in my car. Must have been around 1986. Then I learned the Orion way if you wanted some real power.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread Kenwood 9020*



jtaudioacc said:


> I once had 2, 9020's and 2 8020's in my car. Must have been around 1986. Then I learned the Orion way if you wanted some real power.


I'm with you on that!I'm a PPI & ORION (MORE REAL POWER AMP)person myself.Just had to throw this artifact on because it it the oldschool showoff thread right???  I'll bet you were the $hit in 1986 with those though!

Thank You


----------



## jcorkin

I like the PPI Art series amps, Orion HCCA and XTR amps, pre 2000 Rockford amps, soundstream reference amps as well as anything else in that time frame from soundstream, i really just love most amps that are 1999 and older.


----------



## adamtwo4

My 2 Sony 7547's:


----------



## mcintoshi

These may be more modern than most but were cool when they came out. A couple of the Crossfire High Current amps.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

jcorkin said:


> I like the PPI Art series amps, Orion HCCA and XTR amps, pre 2000 Rockford amps, soundstream reference amps as well as anything else in that time frame from soundstream, i really just love most amps that are 1999 and older.




I like all of those to, including many others.. that's also why I own at least one of every one of those..:blush:


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Really nice Crossfire and Sony amps guys.. never had the oppurtunity to run the Sony but I've owned several of that series Crossfire. Very powerful amps!


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

I'm going to have to agree as much as My cut off was about 1997 for amps and even some that late were hairy:bomb:1999/2000 End of general decent stuff:wacky:

maybe a new plan for me...snatch up some of these older amps I thought about back in the day besides my PRAISED:bowdown: PRECISION POWER and ORION's.

Nice Crossfire there Macin!


----------



## StockA4

Here's a little something from 1997.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

I found some pics of some old stuff (previously owned)so I thought I might post a few pics since it's oldschool show thread right?
Some of you oldschoolers might even recognize me know


----------



## audiogodz1

My setup for my truck is JBL T-104 and USD Waveguides


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

Black PPI AX606.2 of coarse

when I had 4 of these DCX/RCM set ups,Still have ORION mids,and some more PPI pics :blush:

OK...I'm done for now

Now i'm done!!


----------



## StockA4

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> I found some pics of some old stuff (previously owned)so I thought I might post a few pics since it's oldschool show thread right?
> Some of you oldschoolers might even recognize me know


Do you still own this piece of trash? I have a garbage disposal if you need me to help you dispose of this horrible piece of equipment.

Always here to help.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

StockA4 said:


> Do you still own this piece of trash? I have a garbage disposal if you need me to help you dispose of this horrible piece of equipment.
> 
> Always here to help.


Which trash might you be refering to???


----------



## StockA4

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> Which trash might you be refering to???


The 97.3


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

That garbage....scrap metal...aluminum and copper has gone up!:evilgrin:


----------



## jcorkin

Got this today


----------



## StockA4

I love how the old Rockford imagery was usually people in pain or wild animals.


----------



## robert_wrath

jcorkin said:


> Got this today


Looks to be in fabulous shape!


----------



## jcorkin

yeah its pretty minty, never saw power and was mounted for a couple of hours then removed and put back in a box, i use to have one saw it today and had to have it.


----------



## radwilsons5803

Im liking the pics above, you guys have some amazing stuff! Heres a few pics of stuff i pulled out today


----------



## jcorkin

how many and what amps comprise your giant linked rockford amp? i ill see your sx and raise you a g4 lol


----------



## radwilsons5803

Lol, you bastard! haha, jk man. There are 3 100ix amps. Got 3 more im gonna get pics of soon


----------



## jcorkin

Nice, i have a 40 and 60 in the DSM amps don't have an end cover for a 40 or a 60 though but i have one for a 100 lol gotta love how that works out.


----------



## radwilsons5803

Lol, definately! Here's a pic i posted a while back, im good on end caps


----------



## Prime mova

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Rockstar...o_Amplifiers&hash=item35b97b4583#ht_500wt_922I have a "5 star turd" here, does anyone know anything about this clone


----------



## jcorkin

Me Likey!!!! i love the old rockford stuff most of my rockford amps are the black and grind ones.


----------



## ebrahim

Hmmm I wish I have those amps right now.



radwilsons5803 said:


> Lol, definately! Here's a pic i posted a while back, im good on end caps


----------



## radwilsons5803

Prime mova said:


> Rockstar Fosgate Bridgable Highpower Mosfet Built-in 5-band Equaliser | eBayI have a "5 star turd" here, does anyone know anything about this clone


 Can't say i do. Those blk and grind amps are pretty nice as well. Ive had plenty of them in the past and still have a few. And thanks ebrahim


Here's a pic of what might go in the Max soon. One RF Punch Power 15 with a fresh recone, 4" aluminum VC and direct leads. Oh yeah, and a RF Power 650 Mosfet


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Had these up before I think but they are just sooo sexxy! Seen some more Orion love a page ago!


----------



## StockA4

Had these up before I think but they are just sooo sexxy! Seen some more Orion love a page ago![/QUOTE]

Those never get old, my friend.


----------



## jonas646




----------



## jcorkin

those orions are clean!!!! I've always wanted a rockford power 1000 mosfet


----------



## robert_wrath

deeppinkdiver said:


> Had these up before I think but they are just sooo sexxy! Seen some more Orion love a page ago!


Love em, I never seen an XTR.


----------



## djtsmith007

Here is my Ref 705 im about to post in the FS area


----------



## bigdwiz

Lovin' the recent pics guys! DPD, those Orion's are DROOOOOLLL...and Rad always comes across some sweet stuff...

Here's a teaser for a project I've been working on lately...More coming soon with video to follow


----------



## StockA4

A couple Kickers


----------



## StockA4

A couple Orions


----------



## ou812

I finally managed to talk my son into selling me this gem.


----------



## radwilsons5803

Here's a teaser for a project I've been working on lately...More coming soon with video to follow 









[/QUOTE]


Looking good Big D. Nice pics above, that Orion NT is a rare sight, i had a chance at one for cheap a few months ago but i hesitated and its gone now, haha. That ESX looks mint, unlike mine 










and yes, its f/s


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Looks like BigD is woring on a Rockford flush inwall surround plate over there.. great dude!

Stock A4 i ll have to take a pic of one of my old bnib kickers I have to show, I think you will like it. Nice collection of subs man!

Always good to see old school Zed on here, loved the Esx back in the day.. Reminds me, I need to take some shots of the Zed I have to post.


----------



## bigdwiz

deeppinkdiver said:


> Looks like BigD is woring on a Rockford flush inwall surround plate over there.. great dude!


Good guess, but not quite...




Sorry for the horrible picture, more details coming...

Left = before, other two = after


----------



## jonas646

Orion 620 GT


----------



## bigdwiz

Here's a better pic...circa '95 Rockford AUDIOphile RFA-414 component system transformed into bookshelf speakers!

Complete with the Diamond "R" logo on the grills :rockon:

I took some video footage and more pics during the build, had problems with a dead tweet, luckily my man ShawnK had another in his stash...U DA MAN!! I'll post the video on my YT channel in the next few days, plus I'll demo this little jewels, they sound superb! Silk dome tweets and kevlar composite cone mids FTW!


----------



## sangellga

I have the exact same set, also have the 6.5" version of the woofers complete with original grills and the rockford crossover. Was going to use thee 4s in my a pillars but have decided against it. Cool looking bookshelfs though. So how do they sound? and are they sealed or ported?


----------



## StockA4

deeppinkdiver said:


> Looks like BigD is woring on a Rockford flush inwall surround plate over there.. great dude!
> 
> Stock A4 i ll have to take a pic of one of my old bnib kickers I have to show, I think you will like it. Nice collection of subs man!
> 
> Always good to see old school Zed on here, loved the Esx back in the day.. Reminds me, I need to take some shots of the Zed I have to post.


Thanks for that. I got lucky and fell into those Kickers. I have a bunch of them, but some weren't stored properly so they need a refoam. I put them on ebay. If they don't move, I will probably just repair them myself. I have enough subs of my own. (And once again, my wife is starting to ask questions).

Most civilians don't understand what a "collection" is.


----------



## Prime mova

bigdwiz said:


> Here's a better pic...circa '95 Rockford AUDIOphile RFA-414 component system transformed into bookshelf speakers!
> 
> Complete with the Diamond "R" logo on the grills :rockon:
> 
> I took some video footage and more pics during the build, had problems with a dead tweet, luckily my man ShawnK had another in his stash...U DA MAN!! I'll post the video on my YT channel in the next few days, plus I'll demo this little jewels, they sound superb! Silk dome tweets and kevlar composite cone mids FTW!


You'll get a very pleasant neutral sound from those AUDIOphile's there so hard to get anyone to part with a set these days, even all these years on. IMO a number of the new component sets on the market either add sharpness, are bright or add color to the music. That's ok if you like that sort of thing "ear bleeding" fatigue  lol

Like to know what you cross these over at Big D and will be great to see some 'pure gold' speakers in action again. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ou812

Ya gotta love Zed.


----------



## Chuck

bigdwiz said:


> Here's a better pic...circa '95 Rockford AUDIOphile RFA-414 component system transformed into bookshelf speakers!
> 
> Complete with the Diamond "R" logo on the grills :rockon:
> 
> I took some video footage and more pics during the build, had problems with a dead tweet, luckily my man ShawnK had another in his stash...U DA MAN!! I'll post the video on my YT channel in the next few days, plus I'll demo this little jewels, they sound superb! Silk dome tweets and kevlar composite cone mids FTW!


D those look like old Radio Shack Minimus cabinets - amirite?


----------



## bigdwiz

sangellga said:


> I have the exact same set, also have the 6.5" version of the woofers complete with original grills and the rockford crossover. Was going to use thee 4s in my a pillars but have decided against it. Cool looking bookshelfs though. So how do they sound? and are they sealed or ported?


I think you got your RFA's from ShawnK as well? He had a nice collection of them and sold most of them, although has the  install of the (3) 10's in his Integra.

The enclosures are sealed and metal. I lined the inside with sound dampening material and used some fiberfill...they sound REAL nice! I can't wait to pair them with the 8" RFA sub for a nice mini system!




> You'll get a very pleasant neutral sound from those AUDIOphile's there so hard to get anyone to part with a set these days, even all these years on. IMO a number of the new component sets on the market either add sharpness, are bright or add color to the music. That's ok if you like that sort of thing "ear bleeding" fatigue lol
> 
> Like to know what you cross these over at Big D and will be great to see some 'pure gold' speakers in action again.


The X-over is the factory RFA one, according to the manual is 12dB/oct at 4kHz. They sound very transparent and lifelike, but don't have the "kick" like my Athena Pointe5 mkII reference bookshelf speakers. The Athena's have a MUCH larger enclosure and are ported. These RFA's will shine when paired w/ a sub



> D those look like old Radio Shack Minimus cabinets - amirite?


GREAT guess, but no, these are from a REALLY old surround sound system. I'll explain when I do the vid and extended article on OldSchoolStereo...yeah, I know...:gossip:



---


----------



## imjustjason

Most Minimus' had a silk dome tweeter.


----------



## bigdwiz

imjustjason said:


> Most Minimus' had a silk dome tweeter.


True dat...the ones I used actually didn't have a tweet at all...just a "full range" 4" driver. This was easily remedied with a hole saw...

The one of the left above (with the cone tweet) was a spare from a pair I found on eBay for $15...just incase I really like the setup and decide to do another with some Boston Acoustics Pro 4.4's...


----------



## Perrin_07

<3 sonics


----------



## MACS

Great DIY project there bigdwiz :2thumbsup:

Minimus? Did someone say Minimus? How about circa early 1980's Optimus 27?

Here's how this story goes. I bought a pair of Optimus 27 at a thrift store for the bargain price of $5.00 for the pair!!! They were just too cool to pass up. Get them home and one tweet is blown and other is on it's way out. Original replacement tweeters are rare and expensive so I looked for an alternative. I found the Minimus uses the same size/ohm tweeter, but is better made. The woofers and passive radiators are still alive and kicking. I'll swap the tweeter face plates, apply some new walnut veneer, and they will be ready for action. Minimus are not rare, so I don't feel bad sacrificing this pair to bring back the 27's.

For now I have the Minimus playing on my garage receiver. They don't sound bad for mini monitors in aluminum housings. The Optimus 27 have that old school "console stereo" sound. You older guys know what I'm talking about . Remember listening to records on grandma's giant 1970's furniture console?


----------



## imjustjason

I love the Minimus speakers. I have a pair that have a Linaeum tweeter instead of the silk domes, they are my favorites. 

I also have a console stereo sitting in my foyer, it looks cool and fills both floors of the house with music from the kids Ipods. It's been highly modified, of course, the only thing original about it is the wood. I used one of those top loading Technics CD changers in place of the turntable. It's pretty cool really, plus it keeps the kids from cranking up LMFAO on the good stuff.


----------



## Darth SQ

Now that was a trip down memory lane.
Here's mine in silver.
I had no idea they were so dirty. 
Still work really good though considering how old they are.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Old Skewl

No kidding! Sad to say I forgot I had a set of those Minimus -7. I sold them to my stepdad with a Realistic receiver I had as a teenager. Power button broke and Radio Shack didn't sell replacement parts for it anymore(it wasn't that old, maybe 6 or 7 years old). Had to use a broken toothpick to turn it on. LOL!

They were nice little speakers!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdwiz

imjustjason said:


> I love the Minimus speakers. I have a pair that have a Linaeum tweeter instead of the silk domes, they are my favorites.


I like these also...mine are the Pro LX5's, I know they made some other models as well, but these were prob the most popular ones...as you can see, they DWARF the mini RF bookshelf speakers 

Now mine are a little dusty, but dang Bret, those you have look like they were used on a boat...in salt water!


----------



## Robb

^^ manufactured in Malaysia ! YUCK ! :laugh:


----------



## imjustjason

bigdwiz said:


> I like these also...mine are the Pro LX5's,


Those are dipole linaeums, my Minimus' have a single sided linaeum that's recessed into the face. Mine don't sound nearly as good as the dipoles, talk about an open and airy sound. I've got a set of the add on lineaums tucked away that I'm going to use one day when I finally build my own set of towers. A lot of guys take those LX5's and replace the woofer with something better and have a killer set of bookshelves.


----------



## chad

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Now that was a trip down memory lane.
> Here's mine in silver.
> I had no idea they were so dirty.
> Still work really good though considering how old they are.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Those are the better sounding ones IMHO, did not care for the plastic face tweets.



imjustjason said:


> Those are dipole linaeums, my Minimus' have a single sided linaeum that's recessed into the face. Mine don't sound nearly as good as the dipoles, talk about an open and airy sound. I've got a set of the add on lineaums tucked away that I'm going to use one day when I finally build my own set of towers. A lot of guys take those LX5's and replace the woofer with something better and have a killer set of bookshelves.


I have a MTM center channel with the same tweet in my shop for repair (refoam.)


----------



## Suicide Bobb




----------



## Suicide Bobb




----------



## Suicide Bobb




----------



## Suicide Bobb




----------



## Suicide Bobb




----------



## Suicide Bobb




----------



## Suicide Bobb




----------



## Suicide Bobb




----------



## Suicide Bobb




----------



## Suicide Bobb




----------



## Suicide Bobb




----------



## Suicide Bobb




----------



## Suicide Bobb




----------



## Suicide Bobb




----------



## Suicide Bobb




----------



## Suicide Bobb




----------



## Suicide Bobb




----------



## Suicide Bobb




----------



## Suicide Bobb




----------



## Suicide Bobb




----------



## Suicide Bobb




----------



## Suicide Bobb




----------



## Suicide Bobb




----------



## Suicide Bobb




----------



## Suicide Bobb

Alright, that's all I have on Photobucket. Got a lot more on my computer that I'm too lazy to upload lol


----------



## StockA4

Suicide Bob, tell me the Washington you live in is Washington state!


----------



## Suicide Bobb

StockA4 said:


> Suicide Bob, tell me the Washington you live in is Washington state!


It sure is! I live in Vancouver (not BC, but Vancouver WA)


----------



## bigdwiz

^^^^^  :thumbsup:  ^^^^^


----------



## StockA4

Sweet!


----------



## deeppinkdiver

BOBs a show off!.! Hahahaa.. sweet!


----------



## Suicide Bobb

deeppinkdiver said:


> BOBs a show off!.! Hahahaa.. sweet!


Hahahaha...Well I needed to build my post count to list those Focal's in your classifieds, and it obviously needed to be legitimate posts, so I figured I might as well post pics in an O/S showoff thread!


----------



## adamtwo4

That is a serious collection of old school! :thumbsup:


----------



## Prime mova

Suicide Bobb said:


> Hahahaha...Well I needed to build my post count to list those Focal's in your classifieds, and it obviously needed to be legitimate posts, so I figured I might as well post pics in an O/S showoff thread!


Post Whore :2thumbsup:


----------



## Suicide Bobb

adamtwo4 said:


> That is a serious collection of old school! :thumbsup:


I do it for two reasons...

1. The money. Every single sub, amp, deck, etc. that you have seen in the pics was bought off of PROFITS from buying/selling/trading equipment on Craigslist, save for the first purchase. I have worked my way up to getting all of this equipment, and have made thousands in profit doing so. Every CL deal is different and adds to the fun of it, plus I love trying out new equipment and checking out guts, things like that. 

2. As stated above, I love trying out new equipment. I wouldn't be here if I didn't love car audio, would I? Using craigslist, I can do what I love and not take a hit to the wallet with it 

I usually just patrol CL until I find an outstanding deal, which has two qualifications: The market value of all the items in the deal must be double of the price they are being sold for, and that profit margin must exceed $100. For example, I bought my ESX Q120'4 for $90 because I can sell it for $350ish, which is more than double what I paid for it and over $100 in profit. If I need to drop the price a little, it won't hurt me lol


----------



## Suicide Bobb

Prime mova said:


> Post Whore :2thumbsup:


Hey, I did around 10 pics per post, so it wasn't just a bunch of useless posts


----------



## Suicide Bobb

I might post some more pics later when I get around to uploading them...we'll see.


----------



## imjustjason

That was fun!

Thx Bob.


----------



## StockA4

That's great. I was out of this loop for a few years. But when I came back in I started out with a pair of JBL GT-4's (one in need of repair), and an SPL-460 DK Phantom. I think that one put out about 27.5 true watts.

Point is, everything I have in my modest collection has been acquired in the last year or so, and paid for by ebay and C-list profits. It's my opinion that if you can enjoy this hobby without dipping into anything but your play money, you're doing pretty good. Especially if you're like me and don't know anybody locally who even cares about this stuff!


----------



## ou812

Suicide Bobb said:


> I might post some more pics later when I get around to uploading them...we'll see.


Holy hell....You kicked my a$$.


----------



## Suicide Bobb

I'm super jealous of your collection of ESX amps! I love my 120'4


----------



## deeppinkdiver

StockA4 said:


> :mean:
> 
> Point is, everything I have in my modest collection has been acquired in the last year or so, and paid for by ebay and C-list profits. It's my opinion that if you can enjoy this hobby without dipping into anything but your play money, you're doing pretty good. Especially if you're like me and don't know anybody locally who even cares about this stuff!



You said it just how I would. Everything I buy is with play money from selling other gear. Of coarse there are the toys I've had for many years that are priceless to me that would be like selling my children, I try to keep them. Most everyone I run into thinks I'm crazy for the things I consider worthy or high end. I even had a kid from C-list tell me good luck with the antique store when I responded to him, no I don't have any high end Lightning Audio, I only have high end old school amps.. damn kids!

Noone near me that I know is into car audio. Lots of home guys though


----------



## StockA4

Hahaha! "Antique store". That kills me. I sold a JL 1000/1 to a kid a few months back who had never heard of Orion.


----------



## nautic70

Suicide Bobb said:


> It sure is! I live in Vancouver (not BC, but Vancouver WA)


So that's who's been snagging all the good stuff off CL locally.


----------



## ou812

Suicide Bobb said:


> I'm super jealous of your collection of ESX amps! I love my 120'4


The ESX were all my son's at one time. I think he had 7 or eight of them. One by one I seem to be buying them from him. He's doing a 3 way tube front stage with the Planet Audio. It should sound pretty damm good with his DRZ. These ESX amps are like an addiction.


----------



## Suicide Bobb

nautic70 said:


> So that's who's been snagging all the good stuff off CL locally.


Haha yep! That's me...If you see any listings that end with "-Dylan", you know it's me who posted it. Don't expect any crazy deals though, excluding right now since I'm in a pinch for money. I usually stick right around market price, maybe a little less depending on the circumstance.


----------



## Suicide Bobb

ou812 said:


> The ESX were all my son's at one time. I think he had 7 or eight of them. One by one I seem to be buying them from him. He's doing a 3 way tube front stage with the Planet Audio. It should sound pretty damm good with his DRZ. These ESX amps are like an addiction.


Nice! I love everything about my Q120'4. Some might complain of the size, but I like 'em big (no ****)!


----------



## Old Skewl

Damn Bob! Way to bring this thread back to life! Awesome collection! I commend you for doing it all with profits from sales. Not easy to do in my area on CL. Nice to see some vintage home audio as well.

Every time I feel I am getting carried away with this car audio addiction, someone comes along that has it worse than me! Ha ha ha!!


----------



## adamtwo4

My old Fosgates, sold a bit ago...


----------



## bigdwiz

Here's a Polk Audio C4, circa 1992. Original MSRP was around $500. 

I took off the bottom panel so you could see the goodies. I'll do a video demo soon, so stay tuned...

*Specs:*
_Driver complement - Four 6x9 drivers monted in a isobaric push pull configuration
Enclosure type - 4th order bandpass
Frequency response - 25 to 150 Hertz
Sensitivity - 94 db @ 1 Watt @ 1 Meter
Recommended amplification - 25 to 200 Watts per channel
Impedance - 4 Ohm stereo, 2 or 8 Ohm mono
Dimensions - 8" H x 26.25" W x 17.125 D
Weight - 26 pounds_


----------



## WhiteLX

bigdwiz said:


> Here's a Polk Audio C4, circa 1992. Original MSRP was around $500.
> 
> I took off the bottom panel so you could see the goodies. I'll do a video demo soon, so stay tuned...
> 
> *Specs:*
> _Driver complement - Four 6x9 drivers monted in a isobaric push pull configuration
> Enclosure type - 4th order bandpass
> Frequency response - 25 to 150 Hertz
> Sensitivity - 94 db @ 1 Watt @ 1 Meter
> Recommended amplification - 25 to 200 Watts per channel
> Impedance - 4 Ohm stereo, 2 or 8 Ohm mono
> Dimensions - 8" H x 26.25" W x 17.125 D
> Weight - 26 pounds_



please, please, PLEASE measure the ports for me, both ID, OD, and length. I have a C4 with no ports and only 2 6x9s. 

If you ever kill the 6x9s, let me know.


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ Those were neat. I think someone a few pages back posted one too? I'm too lazy to find it  The kerfed wood (MDF? Particleboard) is neat too. Doesn't look like a whole lot of airspace for those drivers. I wonder how low it goes.....


----------



## bigdwiz

*WhiteLX*, I'll get the port measurements for you, no prob.

*SUX 2BU*, I do recall seeing another posting a while back, but I couldn't recall if it was on here or CA.



Here is some additional info I found on the PolkAudio forums about the C4 (strange how the binding posts are on the opposite side?):


----------



## bigdwiz

> please, please, PLEASE measure the ports for me, both ID, OD, and length. I have a C4 with no ports and only 2 6x9s.
> 
> If you ever kill the 6x9s, let me know.


3" OD, 2 7/8" ID, 5" Long, 3 3/4" flare on the front

note: my iPhone's camera lens makes it appear the port starts at a larger ID and gets smaller, but it is a constant diameter, only the flare on the front lip is larger. The picture is just distorted due to the wide angle lens.


----------



## Robb

^^ Nice lil box.


----------



## bigdwiz

bigdwiz said:


> Here's a better pic...circa '95 Rockford AUDIOphile RFA-414 component system transformed into bookshelf speakers!
> 
> Complete with the Diamond "R" logo on the grills :rockon:
> 
> I took some video footage and more pics during the build, had problems with a dead tweet, luckily my man ShawnK had another in his stash...U DA MAN!! I'll post the video on my YT channel in the next few days, plus I'll demo this little jewels, they sound superb! Silk dome tweets and kevlar composite cone mids FTW!



For those interested, see the build-log and sound demo video:

Watch on YouTube in 1080P HD or embedded below:


----------



## Suicide Bobb

Bigdwiz, I'm fairly certain I attempted to trade you for that Polk sub system a while back when you had it listed on Caraudio.com...


----------



## bigdwiz

Suicide Bobb said:


> Bigdwiz, I'm fairly certain I attempted to trade you for that Polk sub system a while back when you had it listed on Caraudio.com...


Hey man, it wasn't me, b/c I just picked up the Polk C4 yesterday! The pics were taken about an hour after I picked it up from a CL ad. The guy I got it from has had it for over 10yrs and he's also the one I picked up a super rare early 80's Rockford Fosgate Punch 100 "slider" a while back.


----------



## ahardb0dy

Hello all, first post here, so here's my old school pics:










PPI (obviously), 2200 on the left, 5075DX on the right, not pictured RCM1000, 

close up pics:

2200









5075DX










Alpine EQ 3342 (not in car right now):










This below is in my 94 Nissan Pathfinder,

1994 Model Alpine head unit (given to me), with Alpine ERG-180 EQ:










Alpine 3555 running 3 way goes to Alpine 6.5's in the front doors and a Pyle Pro 12 sub in the rear, no pics


----------



## bigdwiz

Polk Ad from May 1992 CA&E:


----------



## ahardb0dy

I wasn't sure if I should double post pics but PPI-ART collector told me I should so here goes, Some of my Old school Precision Power

owners manual for 2200:










Receipt for it, Yes I'm Anthony, LOL:










My 5075DX bought on E-bay a few years ago for a $230 buy it now, it's dirty I just pulled it out of the car because it's sick and doesn't want to work  -:










inside the 5075DX:










5075DX inside power wire side:










5075 inside RCA side:










5075DX inside RCA side with upper board removed:










RCM-1000 remote controller for the 5075DX connects using fiber optic cable, PPI was ahead of their time!!:










That's all for now, Enjoy !!

Not car audio but the thing the RCM1000 is sitting on is old school in another category also bought new by me and still have and works!:


----------



## bigdwiz

^^ Diggin' the boombox and the PPI's! Thanks for sharing!!


Some of you may be tired of the Polk C4 subwoofer, but I just put together a video and thought some of you might like to see it...

Watch on YouTube in 1080P HD (recommended) or embedded below:

_(High-Quality headphones or speakers are recommended for the Sound Quality demo near the end of the video)_


----------



## Kane

always trying to pass on my craigslist finds! PPI amps


----------



## Kane

another punch45 amp, speakers, and radio


----------



## ahardb0dy

I'll take the 2075, not a fan of that "newer" stuff !! LOL


----------



## Darth SQ

ahardb0dy said:


> I'll take the 2075, not a fan of that "newer" stuff !! LOL


Blasphemy!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## StockA4

Here's my A404. It's pretty rough, but I'm happy with it. It's a Carolyn Hall Young. (For the uneducated, that means it has about 1,500 more watts than a regular one).


----------



## ahardb0dy

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Blasphemy!
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Just Kidding I'll take anything up to the newer A series, after that I pass


----------



## smgreen20

I just bought an OS goodie, if you know me then you know it's a Clarion. This item has to be fairly rare as I've never seen/heard one in 18 yrs. Manufactured ~93-94. RDS equipped for it's time. I'm super stoked about this HU. 

A Clarion CDC6500R. 
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

Wont be here until next week sometime. 

Another rare item I've known existed was the 720EQ from Clarion, MSRP for $800, one just sold a few weeks ago for $415 NIB. Never saw one for sale, just in an install. I was blown away at how much it went for. 
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


Another rare item is the Clarion ADCS-1. I've only seen 4 of these for sale in 18 yrs and have only seen one in person, Mine. 

I will post pics of the CDC6500R when she gets here.


----------



## Kane

I ran a clarion 5780 back in the day, loved the headunit!


----------



## Kane

Smgreen: I see your a Treo fan, I am from Omaha Ne. and have seen the evolution of the Treo brand.

Its amazing how a little car audio shop from Omaha could have made such a amazing brand of car audio.


----------



## Old Skewl

Nice Aiwa Boombox!! Had a CA-70 that I bought new back in the day. My grandfather still has his CA-70. I'm in the process of restoring it. What model is that? Been hanging out on the boomboxery.com wesite gathering info.



ahardb0dy said:


> I wasn't sure if I should double post pics but PPI-ART collector told me I should so here goes, Some of my Old school Precision Power
> 
> owners manual for 2200:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Receipt for it, Yes I'm Anthony, LOL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 5075DX bought on E-bay a few years ago for a $230 buy it now, it's dirty I just pulled it out of the car because it's sick and doesn't want to work  -:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside the 5075DX:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5075DX inside power wire side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5075 inside RCA side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5075DX inside RCA side with upper board removed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RCM-1000 remote controller for the 5075DX connects using fiber optic cable, PPI was ahead of their time!!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all for now, Enjoy !!
> 
> Not car audio but the thing the RCM1000 is sitting on is old school in another category also bought new by me and still have and works!:


----------



## ahardb0dy

Hello, it's a CS-880, I was the 3rd person to Join on Boomboxery when Stereo 2 go kicked Bobby off that site and I hosted the first 3 "Sunshine Mixes" boombox meets for members of Boomboxery down here just North of Orlando Florida, They are having a meet this year in Naples. I have a few other Aiwa boomboxes as well but not as many as some of those guys have.


----------



## ebrahim

I would like to know if anyone out there has pictures or article of a red Pontiac which had A/D/S speakers and old school Soundstream Spl subs [a pair] being powered by two ld school Orion HCCA amps.

It was featured in CA&E but all I remember it was from 1995 to 2000. Thats all I remember sorry. 

If anyone has it I truly appreciate it.
Thank you.
Ebrahim


----------



## ChrisB

Last of the old school right here:









If all goes according to plan, I'll be saying goodbye to it before the week is over!


----------



## naujokas

whether it is Old School ? I bought 25$.........
*Phoenix Gold QX4150*


----------



## ahardb0dy

ebrahim said:


> I would like to know if anyone out there has pictures or article of a red Pontiac which had A/D/S speakers and old school Soundstream Spl subs [a pair] being powered by two ld school Orion HCCA amps.
> 
> It was featured in CA&E but all I remember it was from 1995 to 2000. Thats all I remember sorry.
> 
> If anyone has it I truly appreciate it.
> Thank you.
> Ebrahim


I just happened to pick up all my Car Audio and Car Stereo Review magazines from storage yesterday, I'll take a look for you.


----------



## ahardb0dy

I found one so far, probably not the one you are looking for Pontiac Grand Prix, Orion amps, Kicker speakers, alpine in it also, it's white, OCT 92, will look again later have errands to run.


----------



## lilredsammy

rockytophigh said:


> Here's my old skool addition....I have some smaller streams packed away somewhere but it'd take a while to find 'em for pics so this will have to do.....











My DaVinci


----------



## lilredsammy

Not really "old school", but I like it.

Soundstream DV12 Davinci


----------



## StockA4

I know I've posted a couple of these before, but they're beautiful (to me).

Sorry, they're not scratched up. They're just super dusty.


----------



## kenn_chan

Sweetness, 

I must confess a weakness for OS Orion goodies. I will have to get my digicam and take some shots of mine.

kenn


----------



## PPI_GUY

kenn_chan said:


> Sweetness,
> 
> I must confess a weakness for OS Orion goodies. I will have to get my digicam and take some shots of mine.
> 
> kenn


Agreed. My username is PPI_GUY but, Orion was always a close 2nd to me. Just couldn't afford the pretty red amps back in the day. Lots of guys had rich parents(and grandparents) who bought whatever they wanted back then. I just wasn't that fortunate!


----------



## StockA4

PPI_GUY said:


> Agreed. My username is PPI_GUY but, Orion was always a close 2nd to me. Just couldn't afford the pretty red amps back in the day. Lots of guys had rich parents(and grandparents) who bought whatever they wanted back then. I just wasn't that fortunate!


Ya, I never had anything like what I have today. I have some pretty cool stuff right now. But back then, I certainly didn't have upwards of $1500 for anything much less a big red amp!


----------



## Chuck

$1500?

How about $1800 for one of these:










And then imagine a van with six of them...


----------



## ebrahim

If you have that magazine issue I will be more than happy to take it off your hands.



ahardb0dy said:


> I found one so far, probably not the one you are looking for Pontiac Grand Prix, Orion amps, Kicker speakers, alpine in it also, it's white, OCT 92, will look again later have errands to run.


----------



## Prime mova

Chuck said:


> $1500?
> 
> How about $1800 for one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then imagine a van with six of them...


Good to see your still holding on to that amp for me, Chuck you know I'll have it one day. Mabbe we could do a deal on a Proton shipping on me hehe(she keeps house real nice)


----------



## brackac

My A404 and 300.2. The 300.2 came in the mail today.


----------



## Darth SQ

Very nice.
Putting them in your Apache?
Both your amps and the AH-64 were made in the greater Phoenix area. 
Seems like a match made in heaven. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## brackac

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Very nice.
> Putting them in your Apache?
> Both your amps and the AH-64 were made in the greater Phoenix area.
> Seems like a match made in heaven.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Now there is a idea. Be the first Attack Helicopter competing on the SQ circuit.

Not sure what I am going to do with them, probably still going to mount them as art in my office. I am purchasing three ProMOS-12's that I have decided to use in my car. Going to run them all 2 ohm mono, one to each door on a 6 1/2 comp set, and the third running a 10" sub.


----------



## Darth SQ

brackac said:


> Now there is a idea. Be the first Attack Helicopter competing on the SQ circuit.
> 
> Not sure what I am going to do with them, probably still going to mount them as art in my office. I am purchasing three ProMOS-12's that I have decided to use in my car. Going to run them all 2 ohm mono, one to each door on a 6 1/2 comp set, and the third running a 10" sub.


Is that the A300.2 the one that Av8ter sold on here this week?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## brackac

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Is that the A300.2 the one that Av8ter sold on here this week?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


That is the one. 1,000 times better condition than the one I got off Ebay where the seller was claiming it to be 8/10.


----------



## Darth SQ

brackac said:


> That is the one. 1,000 times better condition than the one I got off Ebay where the seller was claiming it to be 8/10.


Good.
That means maybe my two I bought from him come today! :surprised:
It's Christmas in February!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## aV8ter

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Good.
> That means maybe my two I bought from him come today! :surprised:
> It's Christmas in February!
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


 I think they should be there today.


----------



## Darth SQ

aV8ter said:


> I think they should be there today.


You were right. :thumbsup:
That makes 11 PPI Art .2s now.
Anyone say intervention?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## WhiteLX

I'm thinking about picking up an A100.2 to go with my A404.2 so I can go active on my MB Quart RKC113s when I put them in the kicks. Those with my JL 10w0s and it will be like the 90s all over again.


----------



## Chuck

Prime mova said:


> Good to see your still holding on to that amp for me, Chuck you know I'll have it one day. Mabbe we could do a deal on a Proton shipping on me hehe(she keeps house real nice)


Hmmm... well everything I own is always up for sale, so if you have a deal in mind, I'm a PM away...

(Can she cook? Thats a dealbreaker right there... my girl was trained at the Culinary Institute. The bar is set high... :laugh


----------



## brackac

tomtomjr said:


> Some more old-school goodies. How many amps have you seen that put out full power at 8-16 ohms?
> 
> NEW IN BOX


First off, these are some of the best looking amps I have ever seen. Now, I was absolutely obsessed with car audio from the late 80's up until the 2000's and I have never seen or heard of Cruise Power. Where can I get one?


----------



## david in germany

Chuck said:


> $1500?
> 
> How about $1800 for one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then imagine a van with six of them...


looks just like mine. I got lucky finding the 4" fan model.


----------



## StockA4

brackac said:


> First off, these are some of the best looking amps I have ever seen. Now, I was absolutely obsessed with car audio from the late 80's up until the 2000's and I have never seen or heard of Cruise Power. Where can I get one?


That's a beautiful piece of equipment. Shares a heat sink with the Pro Mos PPI's, but that's not uncommon for companies to do that. I'm pretty sure the Memphis ST1300D shared its shell with the Zapco Studio 500. and so on. Anyhow, that's gorgeous.


----------



## Old Skewl

Lots of amps, subs & head units. Thought I would show off a recent find!

Boston Acoustic Pro 6.2 set













































These were the first set of components I bought. They sounded awesome. Unfortunately, I let them go with the last car I put them in. Found these a couple months ago in great condition, except they are missing the crossover covers


----------



## normalicy

Speaking of Boston Acoustics. I just heard bad news. They are getting out of the car audio business:

Mobile Electronics Magazine


----------



## Robb

normalicy said:


> Speaking of Boston Acoustics. I just heard bad news. They are getting out of the car audio business:
> 
> Mobile Electronics Magazine


All good thing come to an end... :mean:
Shameful todays younger generation do not appreciate quality.


----------



## Old Skewl

normalicy said:


> Speaking of Boston Acoustics. I just heard bad news. They are getting out of the car audio business:
> 
> Mobile Electronics Magazine


Wow! That is sad news. Weird I posted these pics today & that article was released today. Let's keep the old school components alive!


----------



## bigdwiz

brackac said:


> First off, these are some of the best looking amps I have ever seen. Now, I was absolutely obsessed with car audio from the late 80's up until the 2000's and I have never seen or heard of Cruise Power. Where can I get one?


I recall seeing an ad or two in early Car Audio magazines about Cruise Power, but never seen an amp in person. TomTomJr had a story about these a while back, I believe he found them as old stock at a car audio shop going out of business or something. Dude has an entire warehouse dedicated to vintage car audio gear. I think saying these are rare is an understatement. Who knows, keep watching Craigslist or eBay, you never know what someone is going to offer up for sale!


----------



## bigdwiz

Old Skewl said:


> Lots of amps, subs & head units. Thought I would show off a recent find!
> 
> Boston Acoustic Pro 6.2 set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were the first set of components I bought. They sounded awesome. Unfortunately, I let them go with the last car I put them in. Found these a couple months ago in great condition, except they are missing the crossover covers


Wow, those are beauties and extremely difficult to find at all, much less in that condition! Great score!! 



---


----------



## Old Skewl

Thanks "D". I am very happy with them. Now to find some covers for those crossovers. Seller thought he had them. After 2 months no luck!


----------



## ebomb321

some of my old Lanzar collection pre-SoundAround..

most is going up on ebay cuz im moving =(

ill post all my old Nakamichi stuff soon!


----------



## ebomb321

some of my old Lanzar collection pre-SoundAround..

most is going up on ebay cuz im moving =(

ill post all my old Nakamichi stuff soon!

the boxes in the back are dc6's, dc10's, dct, opti2200, G2m & G4s

on the floor da6, x2, x3, x4b, 2: e30, opti 500, opti 2200, opti 2100, 2: dc15


----------



## radwilsons5803

Just put this in the FS section, just sayin haha


----------



## WhiteLX

Couple more items I recently picked up. 

Soundstream Angina that has seen better days, but still works fine. Anyone happen to know if there is an off the shelf paint that matches? I could always have something custom mixed if it came down to it. 









Second is a Hollywood Sound 10" sub. I have absolutely no information on this other than a single 4 ohm voice coil. If anyone knows what it is, please let me know.


----------



## Old Skewl

WhiteLX said:


> Couple more items I recently picked up.
> 
> Soundstream Angina that has seen better days, but still works fine. Anyone happen to know if there is an off the shelf paint that matches? I could always have something custom mixed if it came down to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is a Hollywood Sound 10" sub. I have absolutely no information on this other than a single 4 ohm voice coil. If anyone knows what it is, please let me know.


AZVRT just posted a paint code in another thread that is a 95% match. I think it was in a FS thread for a Reference 500.


----------



## Kane

This is a jl10w6v1 i picked up a few months back


----------



## niteyder

I feel old now..


----------



## JoJo.

Sony XM 2100G
Sony XM 450G


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

Here is a oldie but goodie!Look anything like that cruise?


----------



## Ampman

Here's a prestige PA-265 and a ZAPCO Z100S2 both are old school made in USA they both have the same part count and positioned in the exact same place only thing different is how the transformers are made the prestige has an iron core the ZAPCO torid core check it out


----------



## Kane

anyone know where i could score a trim ring for an Eclipse 5443?


----------



## iroller

That's pretty


----------



## The Baron Groog

Here's some goodies from customer cars in the last few weeks.

Autotek Mean Machine 330MXI and two Atomic 1599s (if my engineer's memory serves correct), same car. Subs have defo seen better days and amp apears to have a dry joint on the RCA inputs-advised where he can get that repaired.

Other picture you guys won't have seen before, British Old School Pro Plus, 3-way passive IB set on the parcel shelf of a Ford Escort RS Turbo-period install, all run passive off a Pioneer GM1000-didn't get to hear as he had no stereo.


----------



## Alex84

Guys take a look at those equipments:

OLD SCHOOL COMPLETE CAR STEREO SYSTEM ALL BRAND NEW IN ORIG. PCKG. AND BOXES | eBay


----------



## StockA4

That's a beautiful system. With the proper tuning that could be an competition killer. That's a lot of money to ask for all at once. I hope someone gets it though.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

Alex84 said:


> Guys take a look at those equipments:
> 
> OLD SCHOOL COMPLETE CAR STEREO SYSTEM ALL BRAND NEW IN ORIG. PCKG. AND BOXES | eBay


Woa.. don't see that every day!


----------



## Robb

Alex84 said:


> Guys take a look at those equipments:
> 
> OLD SCHOOL COMPLETE CAR STEREO SYSTEM ALL BRAND NEW IN ORIG. PCKG. AND BOXES | eBay


I seen that. Good deal, but he should seperate everything.. easier to sell.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

Hello everyone subscribed to this thread,
I have the following Directory issues in the pic.I would like to complete my set if anyone has Directory Issues I don't have and they are willing to sell.
I greatly appreciate any help. 
Thank You :bowdown:


----------



## ahardb0dy

These are all the directories I have left 

Car Audio Magazine
directories:
90
91
92
93
94
95
96
97
98
99
2003
2004
2005

Car Stereo Review Magazine
directories:
91
92
94
95
96
2000


----------



## radwilsons5803

How much for the 90, 91, 92, 95, 97 CA&E's? Obviously ill let audionut have first dibs just thought id ask, thanks


----------



## Prime mova

^^^all moved in, here's my new shed maybe I could fill it with all those CA&E and CSR directories lol










This is a pretty cool setup 2 x 550x's linked together w/ a voltage gage embedded in the link.


----------



## Darth SQ

Prime mova said:


> ^^^all moved in, here's my new shed maybe I could fill it with all those CA&E and CSR directories lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pretty cool setup 2 x 550x's linked together w/ a voltage gage embedded in the link.


I am so f'n envious of that shop. :undecided:
The kids got a barn for their farm animals, wife got her show kitchen and bathroom, but I still don't have my shop.
Been working out of a 45' shipping container I bought out of the Port of Oakland.

Maybe in 2013.........

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ahardb0dy

Maybe time for a shed/work space, garage, topic


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

ahardb0dy said:


> These are all the directories I have left
> 
> Car Audio Magazine
> directories:
> 90
> 91
> 92
> 93
> 94
> 95
> 96
> 97
> 98
> 99
> 2003
> 2004
> 2005
> 
> Car Stereo Review Magazine
> directories:
> 91
> 92
> 94
> 95
> 96
> 2000


P.M. Sent.Thank you for Dibs Gentelmen.


----------



## ahardb0dy

replied in PM


----------



## ebrahim

Do you have any with the one that David “Fishman” Rivera did? It was a three episode where the article was called Fish Tale. I remember it was a black Dodge Ram pickup with MB Quart speakers, Cerwin Vega Storkers, Soundstream amps, Audio Control Processors and he had a fish tank in the engine.

Also on the final build was on the front cover with the truck and him on the cover page of the magazine.

I truly want those three issues big time and that is why I have been pressing on this one sorry.

Thank you.





ahardb0dy said:


> These are all the directories I have left
> 
> Car Audio Magazine
> directories:
> 90
> 91
> 92
> 93
> 94
> 95
> 96
> 97
> 98
> 99
> 2003
> 2004
> 2005
> 
> Car Stereo Review Magazine
> directories:
> 91
> 92
> 94
> 95
> 96
> 2000


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

off topic....to Bret for comparison.I wish I knew how to blow up pics on here!
Hope this helps.


----------



## StockA4

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> off topic....to Bret for comparison.I wish I knew how to blow up pics on here!
> Hope this helps.


I need a white one.


----------



## imjustjason

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> off topic....to Bret for comparison.I wish I knew how to blow up pics on here!
> Hope this helps.


If you want the pics to be larger don't use the attachment feature. Start a photobucket account and then link them from there into your posts.

Like this...










Link for crash course in using PhotoBucket...

Tutorial: Step-by-step guide how to use PhotoBucket « How-To Geek Forums


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

thanks!


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

StockA4 said:


> I need a white one.


Sorry my friend.this wasn't a for sale post.It was a discussion that I didn't know how to get pics to himSorry for the tease


----------



## StockA4

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> Sorry my friend.this wasn't a for sale post.It was a discussion that I didn't know how to get pics to himSorry for the tease


No worries.


----------



## Darth SQ

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> off topic....to Bret for comparison.I wish I knew how to blow up pics on here!
> Hope this helps.


All your *********** plugs are 8 gauge.
Your two black power plugs are 4 gauge.

Here's a couple of pics of an original 4gauge white PPI power plug:



















Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## stills

imjustjason said:


> Like this...





what are these?

special edition?


----------



## imjustjason

Cadence Sweet Poisons. A7000+ and two A5000+'s.


----------



## jcorkin

i need an orion hcca 250g4 speaker plug...... also i want that 1999 car audio mag is it for sale? pm me if it is for sale and let me know what you want for it.


----------



## naujokas

prefer to wallow in the corner of the garage...........


----------



## naujokas

still lie in the corner of the garage:


----------



## naujokas

and yet lie in the corner of the garage......


----------



## hurrication

NIB never seen power or been mounted:










My daily driver head unit from about 2001 to 2004:










Partial closet shot.. NIB: two Force 5.1's, MR 5.1, MR 6.2, a MR4150Q, ALC 5.2, Force 340 (white box), RPM 2150.. Used: Z727, C910 and C680, GM-x304, punch 150a2


----------



## ryanr7386

How about some Alpine O/S Goodness? Alpine 3402 PEQ and a 4780 to tune it?


----------



## Audio-Concepts

Well I can add to this a bit!

First up my old Zapco Studio 500










My Linear Power 302










My Linear Power 1002










My Tru Technology H1 Hammer










Rockford Fosgate Punch 45










And now quite possibly the oldest in the thread! 30+ years old, still powers up!

My Linear Power Model 60 A










I also have a Soundstream Reference 405, but no pics!


----------



## radwilsons5803

Awesome pics above. How bout some Chrome RF goodness. Wish i had the end caps for the 2 250.1's. The sub is a rfr 1812


----------



## datcrew

Some denon old school for ya
Dca 800







[
















Dca 3120
























Dca 3400


----------



## datcrew

?????


----------



## Chuck

datcrew said:


> Some denon old school for ya
> Dca 3400


Wow... now that brings back some memories. I'm not sure but I think the 3400 was their first mobile amp. I remember that bizarre heat sink design. My best friend picked up one of those from my store and put it in his Camaro. It wasn't a real hard hitting amp but it was clean. 

Do you remember the beautiful LCD EQ they had back then? I think it was a DCE-3300? I wish I had one of those to go with my DCR7600 tuner/cassette.


----------



## datcrew

Do you remember the beautiful LCD EQ they had back then? I think it was a DCE-3300? I wish I had one of those to go with my DCR7600 tuner/cassette.[/QUOTE]

I'm afraid not,but I'm sure some one else on here will?.

The denon 3400 was in my van for years so looks well beat up.

And I was trying to show what a weird heatsink It has,got to watch your fingers on it?


----------



## Robb

A few new additions to the hoard :surprised:

The sought after Alpine 4100 DIN mounting kit ! Never used.



























Sony XM-6020 and XM-2020 Amp. Very clean old skool Sony Power. Made in Japan. The XM-6020 is a tank and the XM-2020 is super tiny ! :surprised:


----------



## [email protected]

This is the last aftermarket system I owned in a car.... I have been re-bitten by the bug and will be working on an old schoolish build soon.


----------



## smgreen20

Robb, your small Sony amp looks to be the XM-2025. I have an XM-2020 that was given to me. Doesn't have the screw terminals yours has, but a wire harness. 

I thought I posted pics of my clarion CDC6500R, but I guess I must've closed the browser instead of clicking submit. I'll have to do that again tomorrow along with todays grab, a nib set of Rockford Fosgate punch audiophile 5'a. Guess how much? Clue, my family of five eating at McDs costs more.


----------



## Prime mova

smgreen20 said:


> todays grab, a nib set of Rockford Fosgate punch audiophile 5'a. Guess how much? Clue, my family of five eating at McDs costs more.


$25 " hotter or colder" :rockon::2thumbsup:


----------



## smgreen20

Good job prime. On the nose.


----------



## Ampman

Robb said:


> A few new additions to the hoard :surprised:
> 
> The sought after Alpine 4100 DIN mounting kit ! Never used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sony XM-6020 and XM-2020 Amp. Very clean old skool Sony Power. Made in Japan. The XM-6020 is a tank and the XM-2020 is super tiny ! :surprised:


Those Sony amps are great sounding I've got those models also very clean


----------



## smgreen20

My grab of the week, $25 off of CL. Rockford Fosgate 5" AudioPhile series mids, RFA-54.
NIB and at $25 how could I not?














































To bad it wasn't the complete set as far as tweets/Xover, but a good deal all in all.

He also has an Alpine 3522S for sale. Used. Not sure how much. I would guess he might take $35 shipped for it. I still have his number.

Scratch that, here's the post.
ALPINE 30X 2 AMP
$20 plus shipping. I could do the deal for someone if they're interested.

Due to picture limits per post, to be continued......


----------



## smgreen20

Continued.

Now on to my BIG deal of the week, well last week.
I was able to sell a few things and had enough for this guy. I've never seen one nor knew of its existence. A NIB Clarion CDC6500R A UK model I believe. Made in '93 and RSD equipped.




























The HU plug, hardwired to another plug, IDK, but are all the UK model cars back in '93 using the same wire harness?









Serial number stamped INTO the chassis, why isn't this the norm?









Warranty card









Owners manual in 7 languages.










When my Clarion SSW1200 sub shows up, I'll post pics of that as well.


----------



## bigdwiz

@smgreen20 - you should send those RFA-54's to me immediately! J/K, but will send you a PM anyway.

Those RFA 54's can FLEX...(down to 4Hz). See below:


----------



## Darth SQ

bigdwiz said:


> @smgreen20 - you should send those RFA-54's to me immediately! J/K, but will send you a PM anyway.
> 
> Those RFA 54's can FLEX...(down to 4Hz). See below:


Sold a pair of those just last year.
Had them since they were brand new.
I just had no use for them in my build.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## itchnertamatoa

smgreen20 said:


> Continued.
> 
> The HU plug, hardwired to another plug, IDK, but are all the UK model cars back in '93 using the same wire harness?


green, this plug allows plug and play of the head unit straight into the cars wiring harness ...
standard on most Euro cars ...


----------



## smgreen20

Figured it was , but wasn't sure. Thanks for the conformation.


----------



## smgreen20

bigdwiz said:


> @smgreen20 - you should send those RFA-54's to me immediately! J/K, but will send you a PM anyway.
> 
> Those RFA 54's can FLEX...(down to 4Hz). See below:


I remember watching that. That video is partially what made me buy those and use them.

PM replied.

Also, what are you using to power that mid? Was it the head phone jacks output voltage or did you have it hooked up to an amp? 

As soon as my Clarion SSW1200 sub gets here I'll be making a box for it and also a test bench. 

I have a 10 ampere power supply that I'm going to use for power and wire it to a few terminal strips so I can hook up other amps/HUs. I will also have a HU and an amp with speakers hooked up to it for sound as well. 

HU: Unknown yet, probably my Clarion DRX8275 w/DPH9100
Amp: Clarion A540 15 x 4
Speakers: Clarion 4x6 plates and 5x7 plates. 
Until I can get a bigger power supply for a sub amp, that's what I'll be using I think.


----------



## naujokas

lie in the corner - some *OLD SCHOOL* - named "A-17"



















open up - and then 6 units TUBE 










the production 1962 year - engaged in the restoration will need to............










Description of the russian - 
Ðàäèîïðè¸ìíèê ''À-17/À''.


----------



## Darth SQ

naujokas said:


> lie in the corner - some *OLD SCHOOL* - named "A-17"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> open up - and then 6 units TUBE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the production 1962 year - engaged in the restoration will need to............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Description of the russian -
> Ðàäèîïðè¸ìíèê ''À-17/À''.


Unbelievable!!! 
So that's what was going on behind the iron curtain.
I can't believe it even worked.

*An honest to goodness USSR (CCCP) government issue car tuner built the same year as the Cuban missile crisis unfolded.*

And to think they also built the ICBM guidance systems that scared 1000s of U.S. citizens into building bomb shelters in their backyards and caused all of us kids growing up in the 60's to practice "duck and cover".

Can't wait to see what other treasures you find.
Got specs for Sputnik?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR

A true youtube gem from the 50-60s.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0K_LZDXp0I


----------



## normalicy

How the heck did you end up with a really old Soviet radio?


..... oh I just noticed you're from Vilnius. That explains it.


----------



## Notloudenuf

naujokas said:


> lie in the corner - some *OLD SCHOOL* - named "A-17"


The presets are "State Radio 1" and "State Radio 2" 

Presents "nacionalinis radijas 1" ir "nacionalinis radijas 2" 

Presety są "Radio Państwo 1" i "Radio Państwo 2"


----------



## Darth SQ

Notloudenuf said:


> The presets are "State Radio 1" and "State Radio 2"
> 
> Presents "nacionalinis radijas 1" ir "nacionalinis radijas 2"
> 
> Presety są "Radio Państwo 1" i "Radio Państwo 2"


In the USSR, you don't tune radio station; radio station tunes you. 
***Song below playing in background***

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U06jlgpMtQs


----------



## deftpunk

naujokas said:


> lie in the corner - some *OLD SCHOOL* - named "A-17"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is OLD school


----------



## Ampman

naujokas said:


> lie in the corner - some *OLD SCHOOL* - named "A-17"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> open up - and then 6 units TUBE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the production 1962 year - engaged in the restoration will need to............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Description of the russian -
> Ðàäèîïðè¸ìíèê ''À-17/À''.


Like the tube radio really cool


----------



## Ampman

Old school ORION COBALT picked it up really cheap looks an sounds great MADE IN USA goodie


----------



## The Baron Groog

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Unbelievable!!!
> So that's what was going on behind the iron curtain.
> I can't believe it even worked.
> 
> *An honest to goodness USSR (CCCP) government issue car tuner built the same year as the Cuban missile crisis unfolded.*
> 
> And to think they also built the ICBM guidance systems that scared 1000s of U.S. citizens into building bomb shelters in their backyards and caused all of us kids growing up in the 60's to practice "duck and cover".
> 
> Can't wait to see what other treasures you find.
> Got specs for Sputnik?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR
> 
> A true youtube gem from the 50-60s.
> Duck and Cover - YouTube


Remember Regan's STAR WARS project? How many $Billion was it? 

My dad had a Kazakhstani engineer who used to work for the Russian Space Agency working for him a few years back. His team were given the challenge of building a counter to the Star Wars system. They built a exploding satellites which cost $100 each-David V Goliath....


----------



## Prime mova

I'd love to take that faceplate off and use it over my present CD head-unit as a stealth install. No burglar in his right mind would be interested in owning that faceplate. :shrug:


----------



## Chuck

Prime mova said:


> I'd love to take that faceplate off and use it over my present CD head-unit as a stealth install. No burglar in his right mind would be interested in owning that faceplate. :shrug:


Yeah no kidding... it looks like the manufacturer used the tips off a walker or a cane for knobs, doesn't it? I dig the two buttons: "The imperialist westerners lie! You have choice in Sovietska Russia- state radio one and state radio two!"

(at least we have _three_ state radio channels to choose from here...:worried


----------



## Notloudenuf

The Baron Groog said:


> My dad had a Kazakhstani engineer who used to work for the Russian Space Agency working for him a few years back. His team were given the challenge of building a counter to the Star Wars system. They built a exploding satellites which cost $100 each-David V Goliath....


NASA also spent millions on a pen that would write upside down in zero gravity space. 


Russia used..................a pencil :laugh:


----------



## WRX2010

Notloudenuf said:


> NASA also spent millions on a pen that would write upside down in zero gravity space.
> 
> 
> Russia used..................a pencil :laugh:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:
That's awesome. typical NASA crap and wastefullness


----------



## Darth SQ

Finally found one for a reasonable price.
PPI FRX-322

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## StockA4

A couple of things I picked up today.
























It's not much, but it came with the next set of pics.


----------



## StockA4

I could use a link now. I thing I'm going to run my tweets with these I haven't made up my mind though.


----------



## StockA4

This came with a module, but I think it's just a stock bypass module. It's not built like the fance ones.


----------



## kilostoys

found this today pretty cheap:
















the wires are confusing me a bit though. between the black-tagged bundle (which is front channels) and the rca-in's (right and left) there are some extra grey and white wires. what are these for? already has front/rear right/left outs, but only has right/left in's (and power/ground of course), what are these xtra ones that look like front-outs for?

--kilo.


----------



## normalicy

kilostoys said:


> found this today pretty cheap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the wires are confusing me a bit though. between the black-tagged bundle (which is front channels) and the rca-in's (right and left) there are some extra grey and white wires. what are these for? already has front/rear right/left outs, but only has right/left in's (and power/ground of course), what are these xtra ones that look like front-outs for?
> 
> --kilo.


My bet is that they are high-level inputs.


----------



## Kane

normalicy said:


> My bet is that they are high-level inputs.


agreed! I used to install eq/boosters for buddies of mine before i could drive and none of there crap head units had rcas.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Nice equipment StockA4. Did you buy that EQ-7200 new? I love the fact that Pioneer still makes that eq basically unchanged for the past 15 or so years. I was contemplating buying one.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Ampman said:


> Old school ORION COBALT picked it up really cheap looks an sounds great MADE IN USA goodie


I was watching that auction, lol. I just can't see myself paying more than 30bucks for a 60watt old school amp. They are sweet and the blue anodized is very nice. For some reason I always thought that those small Orions looked very familiar to the LP DPS amps (exterior and maybe guts also but I never got compare them but they do look very similar).


Post some guts and take of the transistor clamps to see what xistors the Orion uses (I believe I know which ones the LP DPS used).


----------



## StockA4

SUX 2BU said:


> Nice equipment StockA4. Did you buy that EQ-7200 new? I love the fact that Pioneer still makes that eq basically unchanged for the past 15 or so years. I was contemplating buying one.


I'm not the original owner. I did buy it from the original owner though. And as far as I know, it sat in a box in the garage for the last 10 years. (Along with the rest of his system).


----------



## Ampman

TrickyRicky said:


> I was watching that auction, lol. I just can't see myself paying more than 30bucks for a 60watt old school amp. They are sweet and the blue anodized is very nice. For some reason I always thought that those small Orions looked very familiar to the LP DPS amps (exterior and maybe guts also but I never got compare them but they do look very similar).
> 
> 
> Post some guts and take of the transistor clamps to see what xistors the Orion uses (I believe I know which ones the LP DPS used).


. I'll post pic's without the transistor clamps ASAP I know they are N an P channel FETS just not sure which ones


----------



## Kane

StockA4 said:


> I'm not the original owner. I did buy it from the original owner though. And as far as I know, it sat in a box in the garage for the last 10 years. (Along with the rest of his system).


I always wanted to get one to run with my pioneer deh825, they would look killer in a double din setup!


----------



## david in germany

Does anyone remember the old Sony "Stack" indash setup? It had seporate components that were all 1/2 din pieces? 1/2 din slide out casette carridge, 1/2 din cd, 1/2 din EQ ect.. A buddy of mine ran one and I have been searching for one for years.

BTW, I did see the casette part of it back on P35 or so in this thread. but where is the rest of it??


----------



## Darth SQ

david in germany said:


> Does anyone remember the old Sony "Stack" indash setup? It had seporate components that were all 1/2 din pieces? 1/2 din slide out casette carridge, 1/2 din cd, 1/2 din EQ ect.. A buddy of mine ran one and I have been searching for one for years.
> 
> BTW, I did see the casette part of it back on P35 or so in this thread. but where is the rest of it??


My best friend in Phoenix has those pieces.
PM me if you really want them and I will call him.

(Edit)
Nevermind, I called him and he traded them years ago.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Prime mova

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Sold a pair of those just last year.
> Had them since they were brand new.
> I just had no use for them in my build.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


My shop shrine :laugh:










In honor of my favorate tv series


----------



## Kane

robert_wrath said:


> Which one is this?



its a 5443, sorry my camera isnt the best


----------



## StockA4

Kane said:


> its a 5443, sorry my camera isnt the best


That's 5 whole volts buddy! Nice deck.


----------



## Ampman

TrickyRicky said:


> I was watching that auction, lol. I just can't see myself paying more than 30bucks for a 60watt old school amp. They are sweet and the blue anodized is very nice. For some reason I always thought that those small Orions looked very familiar to the LP DPS amps (exterior and maybe guts also but I never got compare them but they do look very similar).
> 
> 
> Post some guts and take of the transistor clamps to see what xistors the Orion uses (I believe I know which ones the LP DPS used).


Hey man output drivers are ( SMW45N10 and SMW20P10 ) power supply FETS are SMW60N06-18. I had another 230 that the outputs and power supply are burned out that I forgot I had I looked at it hope that helps.


----------



## Ampman

Hey y'all got a question I hope that someone will have the answer I'm not good with computers so any info is most appreciated. Dose anyone remember when speaker manufactures stopped with copper voice coils and went to aluminum ones, that's something thats been on the O mind thanks guys have a blessed one


----------



## StockA4

Ampman said:


> Hey y'all got a question I hope that someone will have the answer I'm not good with computers so any info is most appreciated. Dose anyone remember when speaker manufactures stopped with copper voice coils and went to aluminum ones, that's something thats been on the O mind thanks guys have a blessed one


Here's a little info, Voice coil - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ampman

StockA4 said:


> Here's a little info, Voice coil - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Thanks


----------



## Ampman

StockA4 said:


> Here's a little info, Voice coil - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Lots of good info there, I wasn't aware that Kapton has been around as long as it has a great read for sure thanks again for the info


----------



## Ampman

Can't remember if I put the guts of my PYLE DIGITAL DEMAND A200 on so here it is, this sucker has got some real kick to it nothing beats old school in my opinion, they can keep the new stuff it's all old school for me all the way hehe


----------



## bigdwiz

Just got this one in...PPI-Built *MTX "Terminator" MTA 250*

Proof that it's what's inside that matters ...outside looks a little rough...After inspecting the guts, decided it was good to attempt powering up. Guts look fantastic and amp works GREAT! 

Rated stereo: [email protected], [email protected] or [email protected]
Mono: [email protected] or [email protected]

(If anyone has a manual, please LMK)












Can't miss the "Max Thump" Button!











Guts are BEAUTIFUL!! 




















After a little elbow grease...


----------



## WRX2010

Very nice looking guts on that amp. Can't wait to see a video of you benching that baby.


----------



## normalicy

OK, I've put it off for months but I finally pulled all of my DSM/ix/x2 series amps & accessories out.

Here's what you're seeing:
18 - 40 DSM/ix/x2 amps
12 - 60 DSM/ix/x2 amps
1 - 100 DSM (don't know why but I only ever got one)
6 - 200 DSM/ix/x2 amps
1 - 4020 DSM
2 - 4040 DSMs
1 - 4080 DSM
2 - 50m's
2 - 250m's
4 - Punch Links


I probably have about another 20 or so that are in some stage of disrepair, these are just the ones in 8/10 condition or better.

Oh the stuff in the top right corner is spare end caps & badges. Probably an extra 20 badges (40DSM, 40ix, 60ix, 100ix, 200ix, 4020DSM, 4040DSM, 4080DSM, 50x2, maybe a few others).


----------



## bigdwiz

^^ RF DSM Addict!!^^  :rockon:


----------



## Prime mova

bigdwiz said:


> ^^ RF DSM Addict!!^^  :rockon:


Did y'all catch that the pot calling the kettle black :laugh: that looks like tomtomjr or tristan20's house.


----------



## kenn_chan

david in germany said:


> Does anyone remember the old Sony "Stack" indash setup? It had seporate components that were all 1/2 din pieces? 1/2 din slide out casette carridge, 1/2 din cd, 1/2 din EQ ect.. A buddy of mine ran one and I have been searching for one for years.
> 
> BTW, I did see the casette part of it back on P35 or so in this thread. but where is the rest of it??


Dave, 

here in Japan those were common from all manufactures; matter of fact one of the first one's I owned back in the day was I believe from carrozeria and its model name was get this "LONESOME CARBOY". Japanese Engrish never fails to amuse me sometimes :0 

I sometimes see various stacks in second hand shops here in japan places like up garage carry all kinds of used gear . I will watch out for you and if something (sony) pops up I will pm you.

cheers


----------



## StockA4

Ampman said:


> Lots of good info there, I wasn't aware that Kapton has been around as long as it has a great read for sure thanks again for the info


No problem. It might have looked like I was being a smarty pants, but I wasn't. There really was some good info in there. I'll be using Kapton and copper for heat spreading in my old school HCCA's.


----------



## minbari

Kapton is not a good conductor of heat though. That why they use it for coil formers (that and its ability to go back to its original shape after extreme heat)

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk


----------



## normalicy

bigdwiz said:


> ^^ RF DSM Addict!!^^  :rockon:


If that were my only addiction, I'd be fine. Alas, my Soundstream Reference addiction is near as bad. And oddly, my coustic collection.

Oh that reminds me, does anyone need a Rockford DSM amp? I think I have more than I need.


----------



## Suicide Bobb

normalicy said:


> OK, I've put it off for months but I finally pulled all of my DSM/ix/x2 series amps & accessories out.
> 
> Here's what you're seeing:
> 18 - 40 DSM/ix/x2 amps
> 12 - 60 DSM/ix/x2 amps
> 1 - 100 DSM (don't know why but I only ever got one)
> 6 - 200 DSM/ix/x2 amps
> 1 - 4020 DSM
> 2 - 4040 DSMs
> 1 - 4080 DSM
> 2 - 50m's
> 2 - 250m's
> 4 - Punch Links
> 
> 
> I probably have about another 20 or so that are in some stage of disrepair, these are just the ones in 8/10 condition or better.
> 
> Oh the stuff in the top right corner is spare end caps & badges. Probably an extra 20 badges (40DSM, 40ix, 60ix, 100ix, 200ix, 4020DSM, 4040DSM, 4080DSM, 50x2, maybe a few others).


I must request that you pick the 5 longest amps out of that collection and link them all together and take pics!


----------



## bigdwiz

Suicide Bobb said:


> I must request that you pick the 5 longest amps out of that collection and link them all together and take pics!


Dude, it's SO funny you mention this! I have 3 DSM links and have been trying to pick up a couple more so I could put 6 of my longest DSM amps together and not only take pics, but make a YT vid saying this is the "special edition" DSM amp, rare, one of a kind. Just for kicks and giggles...

I was going to use (2) 500M's, (2) 250m2's, and (2) 200ix's which would equate to:

8 total channels of DSM madness 

That said, anyone w/ a couple of links I can borrow? I'll pay shipping both ways??....and give you a shout out on YT


----------



## Kane

here is 4 200's and a 400x4 linked together


----------



## KrackerG

bigdwiz said:


> ... anyone w/ a couple of links I can borrow? I'll pay shipping both ways??....and give you a shout out on YT


i had a few of those RF punch black (bridge together) links in the past, not sure if i still have them tho..

...i will look...


----------



## bigdwiz

KrackerG said:


> i had a few of those RF punch black (bridge together) links in the past, not sure if i still have them tho..
> 
> ...i will look...


Soundz good man, just LMK. 





Not sure if I ever posted this one, but here's a Punch 800a2 I had a while back...got it off CL for $50


----------



## normalicy

Suicide Bobb said:


> I must request that you pick the 5 longest amps out of that collection and link them all together and take pics!


I would, but I already wrapped them all up & put them away. It's a lot of work to wrap them so they stay fresh.

Big D, I could send you a few if you want them that bad.


----------



## StockA4

Not sure if I ever posted this one, but here's a Punch 800a2 I had a while back...got it off CL for $50 











That's insane. This is one of the few amps I bought from the store new because I liked it so much. And even though I'm a dyed in the wool Orion fan, this is still one of my all time favorite amps. Nice score!


----------



## Ampman

bigdwiz said:


> Just got this one in...PPI-Built *MTX "Terminator" MTA 250*
> 
> Proof that it's what's inside that matters ...outside looks a little rough...After inspecting the guts, decided it was good to attempt powering up. Guts look fantastic and amp works GREAT!
> 
> Rated stereo: [email protected], [email protected] or [email protected]
> Mono: [email protected] or [email protected]
> 
> (If anyone has a manual, please LMK)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't miss the "Max Thump" Button!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guts are BEAUTIFUL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a little elbow grease...


I've got one of these but mine don't look this nice these are some very powerful amps. Glad you showed the guts its helping me to see how the input is to be muted someone removed the optic isolator in my amp an used a FET an Zener diode combination and it dont work this is a big help. Very nice looking amp


----------



## Suicide Bobb

Nice! I snagged a similar condition Power 800a4 for $80, from a pawn shop of all places!


----------



## bigdwiz

Ampman said:


> I've got one of these but mine don't look this nice these are some very powerful amps. Glad you showed the guts its helping me to see how the input is to be muted someone removed the optic isolator in my amp an used a FET an Zener diode combination and it dont work this is a big help. Very nice looking amp


Good deal...if you need more gut shots or the larger images of the one's I posted, just LMK


----------



## Ampman

bigdwiz said:


> Good deal...if you need more gut shots or the larger images of the one's I posted, just LMK


Some close ups of the transformer area close to the optic isolator would be most appreciated  and if it's not much trouble what's the rail voltage set at on these amps I'd like to make sure all that is rite with mine thanks bigdwiz for any help you can give me


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo

Anyone got a mtx thunder link for the o.s. thunder series? 2300,4320,2160,4160 etc.... Pm me.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ampman

Is there any others amps besides ZED AUDIO that are still made in USA ZED is the only one I've personally seen anyone know of others I was just wondering


----------



## subwoofery

Ampman said:


> Is there any others amps besides ZED AUDIO that are still made in USA ZED is the only one I've personally seen anyone know of others I was just wondering


Nope. 

Kelvin


----------



## Ampman

subwoofery said:


> Nope.
> 
> Kelvin


Ok thanks


----------



## darkhart

Ampman said:


> Is there any others amps besides ZED AUDIO that are still made in USA ZED is the only one I've personally seen anyone know of others I was just wondering





subwoofery said:


> Nope.
> 
> Kelvin


Yeah there is one other that I know of, it's "Lunar"....here's a link to there site and from what I understand they are supposed to be pretty dang good, also I think Linear Power is back isn't it???
Home


----------



## darkhart

Here's my latest contribution and Craigs List diamond find.........


















































Looks like an alien space ship hehehe.....I've always wanted a few of these and had even asked on here if anyone even remembered these and a few people replied and then someone posted pictures.....


----------



## Shinju

Probably one of my last submission on this thread unless I find something super cool! I am out of the audio resell game and have no need to collect but I got this handed to me.

CDA-7909 pull out with hard mount kit. Its a pretty cool legacy piece and a part of Alpine's history in making good HU's.

Works but I am sending it off to get the CD transport lubed up and balanced as it stopped taking in discs.


----------



## Robb

cmon, someone gave you a free 7909 ? :surprised:


----------



## Shinju

Robb said:


> cmon, someone gave you a free 7909 ? :surprised:


Yep free no joke no lie. This has been sitting in a storage bin at a local shop for quite awhile.


----------



## subwoofery

darkhart said:


> Yeah there is one other that I know of, it's "Lunar"....here's a link to there site and from what I understand they are supposed to be pretty dang good, also I think Linear Power is back isn't it???
> Home


My bad... I read amps made in USA by ZED. 

Ok, then yes there are still amps made in USA but the list is too long. 
Zed, Lunar, Milbert, Zuki, Linear Power, RF used to for their Power series (not sure now), etc... 

Kelvin


----------



## darkhart

subwoofery said:


> My bad... I read amps made in USA by ZED.
> 
> Ok, then yes there are still amps made in USA but the list is too long.
> Zed, Lunar, Milbert, Zuki, Linear Power, RF used to for their Power series (not sure now), etc...
> 
> Kelvin


Hey I forgot about Zuki!!!!


----------



## n_olympios

Shinju said:


> Yep free no joke no lie. This has been sitting in a storage bin at a local shop for quite awhile.


I suddenly felt a great pain in my chest. 

That's great news, and I don't envy you at all.  

It really is great news though.


----------



## ryanr7386

Shinju said:


> Yep free no joke no lie. This has been sitting in a storage bin at a local shop for quite awhile.


Story of my life! Some people can fall into a pyle of **** and come out smelling like a rose, me, i come out smellin like, well, ****! :laugh:


----------



## normalicy

darkhart said:


> Here's my latest contribution and Craigs List diamond find.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like an alien space ship hehehe.....I've always wanted a few of these and had even asked on here if anyone even remembered these and a few people replied and then someone posted pictures.....


Heck yeah, excellent find.


----------



## Awdtalon92

My MTX Thunder 4320. Looking for a Thunder 280, that has been taken care of just as well. 

I sold more of the MTX Thunder line in 1995 than anything else when I worked at Sound Advice in Miami, FL.


----------



## Awdtalon92

darkhart said:


> Here's my latest contribution and Craigs List diamond find.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like an alien space ship hehehe.....I've always wanted a few of these and had even asked on here if anyone even remembered these and a few people replied and then someone posted pictures.....


These were the first class D mobile amps I think! Around the mid 90s.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

A little oldschool ORION 5s,6s,HCCA.
Anyone have more of these crossovers layin around?

Thanks!


----------



## Darth SQ

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> A little oldschool ORION 5s,6s,HCCA.
> Anyone have more of these crossovers layin around?
> 
> Thanks!


What?
Five brand new sets just isn't enough? 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> What?
> Five brand new sets just isn't enough?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Well Bret,
You can see I have a speaker to crossover ratio issue without going electronic crossover Plus more tweeters and many more variations of 1ohm and 2ohm versions also :nice:
Sooooo YES I would like some more Crossovers! 
Why not try to run them all OEM? 
Addict??

Thanks Bret!

Dave


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> What?
> Five brand new sets just isn't enough?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


WHEN IS ENOUGH ENOUGH LOL!!!

I KNOW I'M :sick2:


----------



## StockA4

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> A little oldschool ORION 5s,6s,HCCA.
> Anyone have more of these crossovers layin around?
> 
> Thanks!


The only Orion crossover I have laying around is this one;


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

That's a O.G.!Clean!Nice piece!State of the Art to go with a few GX's!


----------



## Kane

I found a pair of rf power hx2's local if anyone is looking


----------



## bigdwiz

Here's an Alphasonik PMA-2030 I bought as part as a package a while back. I used one of these (or it might have been an MA-2035) back in the early 90's powering my mids and an Alphasonik PMA-2100 powering my subs. 





























*Leaky Cap? Need to swap those two in the middle *


----------



## PPI_GUY

I had a couple of Alphas back in the 80's and....(drumroll please)...*The Rack *that you mounted them on. This was a Alphasonik made piece that came pre-wired with screw holes already drilled and rubber grommits installed. All you really had to do was run the hot lead to the board and then ground it to the car body. The amps plugged in and there was even a space for the Alpha crossover. Pretty good marketing idea for the day. 
I think the amps I had were the 2030 and 2075. Sold it all before having a chance to install it. Took the money and bout Rockford amps and Kicker subs.


----------



## jtaudioacc

I've seen more of those Alphasonik's smoke than any other amp. lol.
They used to have a shirt that said on the back..."just try to blow me up!"
The running joke around the shop was, yeah, just hook it up! lol






bigdwiz said:


> Here's an Alphasonik PMA-2030 I bought as part as a package a while back. I used one of these (or it might have been an MA-2035) back in the early 90's powering my mids and an Alphasonik PMA-2100 powering my subs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leaky Cap? Need to swap those two in the middle *


----------



## bigdwiz

PPI_GUY said:


> I had a couple of Alphas back in the 80's and....(drumroll please)...*The Rack *that you mounted them on. This was a Alphasonik made piece that came pre-wired with screw holes already drilled and rubber grommits installed. All you really had to do was run the hot lead to the board and then ground it to the car body. The amps plugged in and there was even a space for the Alpha crossover. Pretty good marketing idea for the day.
> I think the amps I had were the 2030 and 2075. Sold it all before having a chance to install it. Took the money and bout Rockford amps and Kicker subs.


Ad from October 1988 CA&E:


----------



## bigdwiz

jtaudioacc said:


> I've seen more of those Alphasonik's smoke than any other amp. lol.
> They used to have a shirt that said on the back..."just try to blow me up!"
> The running joke around the shop was, yeah, just hook it up! lol


Never had a problem with my 2030 or 2100, but the 2100 got hot enough to burn your hand :cwm23:


----------



## jcorkin

two big old rockford power [email protected] amps with link!


----------



## PPI_GUY

bigdwiz said:


> Ad from October 1988 CA&E:


^^^Alphasonik actually offered two different sizes of that rack. But, that is definately the one I owned. Bought mine from Crutchfield. It came in a really crappy non-descript, white box. 
Good ad find Dereck!


----------



## ahardb0dy

Here's a pic I just took since I have my box and amps out of the trunk, I'm converting the ported full range box into a sealed box.
I also moved the Orion amp over to the right to make room for the crossover in the middle, also tried to clean up the wiring a little.
The sub side of the box faces forward, I may look into making a cover to clean it up some more but this isn't a show vehicle so it's
not that important to me:


----------



## darkhart

Ampman said:


>


Man I don't know how I overlooked these pictures.....back in 88' we carried Pyle Driver and the very first demo truck I help build, we installed an all Pyle system with ten 12's and a host of mids and highs with a few of the A400 and A200 amps in it. Dang that thing hit and was loud....hehehe THE GOOD OLE DAYS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrickyRicky

Just look at what type of output transistors it has, those are the big boys not the TO220 package. Plust I see a "Made in USA" sign by the speaker terminals, so I wouldn't have a problem picking one those old school Pyle's but the new ones I stay away from.


----------



## darkhart

TrickyRicky said:


> so I wouldn't have a problem picking one those old school Pyle's but the new ones I stay away from.


Two completely different companies lol.....back then Pyle was still owned and operated by the "Pyle" family who's name was on the company and now, well we all know who has it now and the quality just disappeared over night...


----------



## Kane

picked this little guy up today!


----------



## StockA4

Kane said:


> picked this little guy up today!


That's a pretty sweet Zed amp. My buddy just sent me a picture the other day of a 2100 still new in the box! He ordered it from Crutchfield in the mid 90's.


----------



## Kane

i run a usa4050 on my components in my truck, its the polished version though


----------



## Kane

shes purty


----------



## subwoofery

Am going to buy a Zuki soon in order to show off in 30 years from now  

Kelvin


----------



## marvnmars

ok...here goes..the ppi and the zapco are for sale...the mac and the baby eclipse i am keeping..the eclipse is the perfect rear fill amp for me and the mac, well it is a mac that i have had since new. i have more stuff in a closet under boxes that one day this year i will get to.


----------



## Bugstyvy

Anyone like Alpine


image hosting

image hosting jpg


How about Phoenix Gold then


image hosting png


----------



## Robb

^^ I DO ! I DO ! :laugh:


----------



## Darth SQ

Robb said:


> ^^ I DO ! I DO ! :laugh:


Yes, we know. 










Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bugstyvy

Robb said:


> ^^ I DO ! I DO ! :laugh:


Hey Rob, hows the collection coming? you caught up to me yet?


----------



## robert_wrath

Bugstyvy said:


>


Are these (4) 15W3's or 18W6's?


----------



## ryanr7386

Bugstyvy said:


> Anyone like Alpine
> 
> 
> image hosting
> 
> image hosting jpg
> 
> 
> How about Phoenix Gold then
> 
> 
> image hosting png


Holy CHROMED DAC'S ! Nice


----------



## trumpet

That's the first time I've seen the 3900 DAC(at least I assume that's a DAC, the shiny box). Nice!


----------



## Bugstyvy

15W0-8


----------



## Bugstyvy

trumpet said:


> That's the first time I've seen the 3900 DAC(at least I assume that's a DAC, the shiny box). Nice!


Its a 3900DAC yes, I think Im gonna sell all my Alpine stuff soon....


image hosting png

7940

hosting images


----------



## chad

ahardb0dy said:


>


i spy RF gear, not rockford.


----------



## ahardb0dy

yup, my 2970 in the background, I'm also a ham but don't have any ham radio equipment at this time:


----------



## Robb

Hey, heres a video of the Minimus 7 speakers I have. 

Realistic Minimus 7 demo - YouTube


----------



## cutra

Robb said:


> Hey, heres a video of the Minimus 7 speakers I have.
> 
> Realistic Minimus 7 demo - YouTube


Rob nice speakers yet YOU are a real Gino!!! LOL....


----------



## Robb

Bugstyvy said:


> Hey Rob, hows the collection coming? you caught up to me yet?



Not even close.. :laugh:



cutra said:


> Rob nice speakers yet YOU are a real Gino!!! LOL....


cmon
:laugh:

I like all music (except rap/hop hop and heavy metal)


----------



## --Kei--

My newly acquired DRX9255 which has replaced my Alpine 7915M.









Ended up with the alpine 3566 in bits today to fix a dodgy RCA connection. Reflowed all the solder joints on the board and tested continuity, fingers crossed its all fixed now. Quite a crowded amp internally.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Either I see a trace that got hot on that audio board or thats just too the extra flux? 

I always check for the RCA's connections when I get a used amplifier, they usually tend to break loose and cause big problems, so fixing those is a good start. 

I bought a used "as is" amplifier on a local pawn for 40 bucks a PG SX2500 (I had one before and loved it). This one had a problem with one channel being quite while the other performed well. So I took a close look and found out it was the RCA jack (panel mounted to the circuit board) pins broke loose so they had poor ground. Fixed it and it works perfectly now. 

Good luck/


----------



## Kane

i have a cfa602 with rca or input problems? anyone want to fix her?


----------



## TrickyRicky

Kane said:


> i have a cfa602 with rca or input problems? anyone want to fix her?


If your sure thats the problem I can re-solder them for 10bucks (downside is you'll have to pay both way shipping which can range around 15-25 depending on carrier.

I can even post pics of before and after so you know your request was fullfilled. lol.



EDIT-I got a Clariod PDX1001.2 from Nismo for 30 bucks and I relized it needed a 3.3ohm 1watt resistor. I put a 1ohm 5 watt resistor since I didnt have the specific one in stock , and it still worked perfectly. ***Ofcourse I hooked it up and its at two 8-ohm loads (yeah I know pretty high but atleast it keeps the amp cool .

You can even ask OPTIMA (on my feedback) I fixed the JL 500/1 he had and another amp I fixed, his kicker 700 (dont remember if it was a dx or zd am not familiar with kicker). I also by-pass the crossover module. 

Am not trying to brag because others here have repaired many more than me and just letting those know what I've worked with before so they have an idea of what I can fix


----------



## TrickyRicky

simple jobs like re soldering something with OP knowing it ......wont be much (10-20 bucks from me) now if I have to diagnose the problem ofcourse its not going to be 20 bucks. Hope this clears ups any questions.


----------



## --Kei--

TrickyRicky said:


> Either I see a trace that got hot on that audio board or thats just too the extra flux?
> 
> I always check for the RCA's connections when I get a used amplifier, they usually tend to break loose and cause big problems, so fixing those is a good start.
> 
> I bought a used "as is" amplifier on a local pawn for 40 bucks a PG SX2500 (I had one before and loved it). This one had a problem with one channel being quite while the other performed well. So I took a close look and found out it was the RCA jack (panel mounted to the circuit board) pins broke loose so they had poor ground. Fixed it and it works perfectly now.
> 
> Good luck/


Been using the amp for a year or so, the problem has only really cropped up since moving it recently. There were no burnt traces just a few areas with excess flux. Should all be fixed now. Had two dead amps in my time now.

One Alpine 3552 (which evidently got extremely hot) Shame really as it is virtually mint, with only a slightly shiny patch on the black chassis. Luckily i didn't pay for this one, i inherited it from my dad who bought it new back in 1990.

















and another Alpine MRV-F400









Got all the components for fixing them both but simply haven't got around to doing it, even though I've had 3 years so far. I've got enough spare amps to tide me over as the 3566 works with a 3553 in the car and I've got a spare 5 ch MRP-F356 and a 4 ch pioneer GM-X404 in case anything goes wrong with the ones i use.


----------



## Kane

TrickyRicky said:


> If your sure thats the problem I can re-solder them for 10bucks (downside is you'll have to pay both way shipping which can range around 15-25 depending on carrier.
> 
> I can even post pics of before and after so you know your request was fullfilled. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I just know it always worked, then re installed later on and when on pause or volume real low, it starts like popping.... really gives subs a workout. I think that is what caused my old ppi pro 104 to fail!
> 
> I called Crossfire a while back and they just basicaly said it was a input problem. So i dont know if that means the rca's are in need of resoldering or the input needs rerplaced, not very amp internal savy...
> 
> I could take a gut picture if that would help?


----------



## The Baron Groog

How about some old Nak? 

2x PA300II
1x PA400M
1x SP-50
2x PC-100 crossovers, have a switch for changing the response-anyone know from what to what?
1x Alpine 6x9 subwoofer (anyone know anything about these? Circa 1985, if going by the rest of the kit)


----------



## marvnmars

The Baron Groog said:


> How about some old Nak?
> 
> 2x PA300II
> 1x PA400M
> 1x SP-50
> 2x PC-100 crossovers, have a switch for changing the response-anyone know from what to what?
> 1x Alpine 6x9 subwoofer (anyone know anything about these? Circa 1985, if going by the rest of the kit)


there is also a nak EC-200 in there too...man i loved that crossover, wish i still had 2 of them.. the alpine 6x9 sub was a short lived speaker is about all i can remember, i don't think it was in their line up for more then 2 or 3 years. as far as the pc100, i think the switch was for changing the response curve, which i think changed the xover point for the woofer from full range to 80hz or so...maybe, it has been a long long time since i have seen or played with them...many beers later my friend... althought there is a bnib set on ebay..


----------



## kilostoys

picked this up yesterday from a fellow board member (thanks brian). but the plug confuses me.








can anyone instruct me on where exactly the power/ground/turn-ons go in the plug? i think i can figure out the power (B+) and ground (B-) but what are the other two spots bosed to be for?


----------



## kenn_chan

kilostoys said:


> picked this up yesterday from a fellow board member (thanks brian). but the plug confuses me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone instruct me on where exactly the power/ground/turn-ons go in the plug? i think i can figure out the power (B+) and ground (B-) but what are the other two spots bosed to be for?


remote from deck, and then a delayed remote that goes to any other units down line. its designed to help eliminate turn on/off bump.

trade you for a EQ230x  color is white same time frame. just prefer a 15 band over a 30 for the current project car.

kenn


----------



## kilostoys

this one has one of the slider tips broken off. slider is still inside, just the part that comesthrough the shell opening is broke off. you got a pic of what that 230x looks like?


----------



## Bugstyvy

I have a 232 available if you want one


----------



## ahardb0dy

used to have 2 PA-300-2's they were nice


----------



## The Baron Groog

marvnmars said:


> there is also a nak EC-200 in there too...man i loved that crossover, wish i still had 2 of them.. the alpine 6x9 sub was a short lived speaker is about all i can remember, i don't think it was in their line up for more then 2 or 3 years. as far as the pc100, i think the switch was for changing the response curve, which i think changed the xover point for the woofer from full range to 80hz or so...maybe, it has been a long long time since i have seen or played with them...many beers later my friend... althought there is a bnib set on ebay..


Cheers for the info? Got any more on them? I've a thread running on the car "Nakamichi Experts" in search should find it if you have anything else!


----------



## Machstorm

Aww man. That actually looked like a really nice piece.  I am totally late for work now... that old school thread is just awesome... there are so many cool pieces.


----------



## kilostoys

found this optimus a few weeks back:


----------



## chad

ahardb0dy said:


> yup, my 2970 in the background, I'm also a ham but don't have any ham radio equipment at this time:


Sweet, Ham here too. Never was into the RCI stuff much, I do like my Magnum 257, good little radio. Drug it out because lightning took out the HF section of my 857D and don't want to send it off till after storm season.

I have the exact same AC unit in my shop/shack too


----------



## FLYONWALL9

So its no real mystery that I LOVE OZ Audio. When I found this on fleabay I had to share because I do not have the funds to purchase. Maybe some of this stuff will go to a board member and keep the brand alive. IMHO, these are great prices. I had to pay nearly double his prices for my NIB 8's and 10's! Maybe I was dumb :surprised:SORRY if this is a repost.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VERY-RARE-O...Car_Subwoofers_Enclosures&hash=item56492a3a98

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VERY-RARE-O...Car_Subwoofers_Enclosures&hash=item56492a342c

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Oz-Aud...Car_Subwoofers_Enclosures&hash=item56492a266e

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VERY-RARE-O...Car_Subwoofers_Enclosures&hash=item56492a2bea


----------



## FLYONWALL9

darkhart said:


> Here's my latest contribution and Craigs List diamond find.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like an alien space ship hehehe.....I've always wanted a few of these and had even asked on here if anyone even remembered these and a few people replied and then someone posted pictures.....


MAN, I have lusted over those things for years! I could
never find one in near that quality. I would love to read a review and perhaps comparison of other high end amps you have or had. OH and by the way GREAT find...


----------



## smgreen20

My turn for a video. 



Got this beauty today. Never seen one for sale and this one slipped by. Kind of glad it did. I contacted the seller after the auction ended and inquired about it and the 7100. Got both for a great price. 

Clarion DSP-959E



























Clarion DPH7100


----------



## Kane

FLYONWALL9 said:


> So its no real mystery that I LOVE OZ Audio. When I found this on fleabay I had to share because I do not have the funds to purchase. Maybe some of this stuff will go to a board member and keep the brand alive. IMHO, these are great prices. I had to pay nearly double his prices for my NIB 8's and 10's! Maybe I was dumb :surprised:SORRY if this is a repost.
> 
> 
> I remember have a local shop demo these for me back in the day....these are a great sounding woofer.


----------



## BigBadBakken

kilostoys said:


> picked this up yesterday from a fellow board member (thanks brian).


Just glad to see it go to a good home. Enjoy it Mike!


----------



## Bugstyvy

On eBay as of today


----------



## Bugstyvy

232



adult image hosting


----------



## TrickyRicky

Bugstyvy said:


> On eBay as of today


Man thats old school. Love it, I saw the terminal strip it has and thats old school all the way. I had a LP 300 (manufactured 1978-1982 if am correct) and the power and ground had were bolts (can't find the picture, but am sure I have some).


----------



## Robb

Bought some brand new old stock Kicker R6 midrange speakers today.


----------



## smgreen20

It's about time we got this thread back to the top. I have a semi-OS HU coming, a Clarion DXZ925. Has a broken ribbon cable. Got the deck for $20 shipped and since I need to order a few things from pacparts, I'll pick up the ribbon to repair it.


----------



## --Kei--

Specs
















The 6052's were brand new when i got them. I got the 6062's second hand.









The headunits. (Alpine 7915M, Clarion DRX9255 & Alpine 7385R)









Alpine 3672 active dividing network providing the ability for 3 way font, 2 way rear and 2 subs. (i'm using 3 way front, bandpass rear and one sub)









Alpine 3553 and 3566 (which from the previous page i have now fixed the RCA board)


----------



## yong_ly07

soundstream comps

















oz me component

















oz 5 1/4 superman component


----------



## autofile

If you are interested in selling those Soundstream components, let me know!


----------



## StockA4

autofile said:


> If you are interested in selling those Soundstream components, let me know!


Those are definitely amazing.


----------



## seanobs

The Alpine DD Drive BioDyna Dome Tweeter DDC-F17C.


----------



## normalicy

Not a major find by any means, but I'm happy with it. It was new in box, but has been in the box since whenever it was made (guessing 15 years). The surround literally disintegrated upon touch. So, I ordered up a new one & it's like new. I would have went with the original orange, but the price was prohibitive considering it's value.


----------



## Old Skewl

yong_ly07 said:


> soundstream comps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oz me component
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oz 5 1/4 superman component


Nice display display of components! I would love to have them all!!


----------



## naujokas

I received a gift - PIONEER KEH-6080SDK


----------



## Ampman

Got this one as parts/repair from eBay not a lot wrong with it, didn't pay a lot either. Needs FETS in the power supply one channels blown nothing major easy fix for sure I think it was worth what I gave for it


----------



## StockA4

Just picked these up a couple days ago.
































I'm not familiar with these. They are coaxials, but I'm used to seeing coaxials that have a big bulky tweeter mounted over the mid. So I now pose the question, why can't all coaxials look this slick?


----------



## jcorkin

so i am back home in nebraska for a week and went back to the old pawn shop that i use to buy all of my orion and rockford gear from back in 99 and 00 before i left for the navy, as i was browsing the store i came across some nib old school goodness that i just had to buy, what you guys think of it?


----------



## StockA4

jcorkin said:


> so i am back home in nebraska for a week and went back to the old pawn shop that i use to buy all of my orion and rockford gear from back in 99 and 00 before i left for the navy, as i was browsing the store i came across some nib old school goodness that i just had to buy, what you guys think of it?
> 
> Oh man! Is that all yours now? That was at a pawn shop?! I can't get that lucky. Not where I live. Very nice Orion equipment. I bet I could find a spot for that 600


----------



## jcorkin

yes all mine now, this pawn shop carried high end audio stuff that they would buy new from local car audio shops when they were over stocked or new stuff came out and the dealers werent selling the old stuff any longer. they also have 2 orion 275sx amps with the boxes, one amp has been mounted but only shows wear on the mounting holes and then the other was never used, had some power wire insulated striped off and has a small defect on one of the mounting corners where it looked like it had been dropped from a few feet onto the corner, they want $195 in the original boxes for those 2 and they have a 280gx in the box with all wiring that looks very minty for $115


----------



## StockA4

jcorkin said:


> yes all mine now, this pawn shop carried high end audio stuff that they would buy new from local car audio shops when they were over stocked or new stuff came out and the dealers werent selling the old stuff any longer. they also have 2 orion 275sx amps with the boxes, one amp has been mounted but only shows wear on the mounting holes and then the other was never used, had some power wire insulated striped off and has a small defect on one of the mounting corners where it looked like it had been dropped from a few feet onto it, they want $195 in the original boxes for those 2 and they have a 280gx in the box with all wiring that looks very minty for $115


Unbelieveable. Great score. Nice to have a place like that.


----------



## Ampman

If this isn't a thread to post my old school finds I get for parts/repair let me know and I'll not post anymore that I get thanks  old school HIFONICS GEMINI VII got it from eBay parts/repair ( very cheap ) only a minor problem works 100% now I enjoy bringing these old school amps back to life. Nothing like the old made in USA amps.


----------



## robert_wrath

Ampman said:


> If this isn't a thread to post my old school finds I get for parts/repair let me know and I'll not post anymore that I get thanks  old school HIFONICS GEMINI VII got it from eBay parts/repair ( very cheap ) only a minor problem works 100% now I enjoy bringing these old school amps back to life. Nothing like the old made in USA amps.


I haven't seen one of these in ages! Great revival & share.


----------



## Ampman

robert_wrath said:


> I haven't seen one of these in ages! Great revival & share.


Appreciate it, this thing sounds awesome


----------



## $LICK CALIFA$

I have a few hifonics viii amps - love the way they sound


----------



## Ampman

Another parts/repair untested I got from eBay LANZAR OPTI DRIVE PLUS 50. Hooked it up and it had no issues didn't pay much for this one either. Going to see about getting paint that matches an make it look new again.


----------



## kilostoys

3 power series, all linked up.... anyone have a grey power link they could trade for my black punch link? its brand new....

550x4 1000bd 400x4









sorry for the terrible pic...


----------



## jcorkin

i have a bnib rockford power link in grey, send me a message of what its worth to you and maybe we can make a deal.


----------



## kilostoys

pm sent, only lookin to trade though....

i hope i have enough room in my car for all this, lol.


----------



## normalicy

Ampman said:


> Another parts/repair untested I got from eBay LANZAR OPTI DRIVE PLUS 50. Hooked it up and it had no issues didn't pay much for this one either. Going to see about getting paint that matches an make it look new again.


Good luck with that one. I tried & could neither find a sample that matched or get a scan that was close. It appears that there is a silver fleck in the paint that makes it impossible to match. That said, if you do find a match, let me know.


----------



## Z-Roc

I love old school stuff my fav but I sold many of my stuff in the past oh well it's nice to see all those pics haha


----------



## Ampman

normalicy said:


> Good luck with that one. I tried & could neither find a sample that matched or get a scan that was close. It appears that there is a silver fleck in the paint that makes it impossible to match. That said, if you do find a match, let me know.


I figured getting a close match for that color might be a problem, there's an automotive paint store not far from me I'm going to try them first I'll let you know what I come up with.


----------



## Nocturnus

Don't have of this now.

US Amps VLX-200 (stolen)
US Amps USA-100 (i have no idea what I did with that amp)
Orion crossover (see above)
4 Orion XTR 12's (again, no clue where they went)

This was way back in 1996 I think, maybe 95 or 94. We threw the system together night before a local show just to see how loud it would be. I don't recall what it hit (mid 140's). Poor alt prob wanted to die under the stress (was only 80amp). Finally took it to a shop who checked the draw, it was pulling 240 amps when it hit. heh.

I lost a lot of hearing back then.


----------



## Ampman

Nocturnus said:


> Don't have of this now.
> 
> US Amps VLX-200 (stolen)
> US Amps USA-100 (i have no idea what I did with that amp)
> Orion crossover (see above)
> 4 Orion XTR 12's (again, no clue where they went)
> 
> This was way back in 1996 I think, maybe 95 or 94. We threw the system together night before a local show just to see how loud it would be. I don't recall what it hit (mid 140's). Poor alt prob wanted to die under the stress (was only 80amp). Finally took it to a shop who checked the draw, it was pulling 240 amps when it hit. heh.
> 
> I lost a lot of hearing back then.


Dang that's a monster of an amp lol


----------



## Nocturnus

1600 watts @ 1 ohm. It was nice. Too bad I feel US Amps lost it's way over the years.



Ampman said:


> Dang that's a monster of an amp lol


----------



## jcorkin

my dream amp is a us amps vlx-400, one of these days i will find a good deal on one.


----------



## jcorkin

and here is the rockford fosgate power amp link as well as a couple of rockford fosgate wire spool holder, gonna powder coat them later today in gloss black as they came from the factory in bare steel and these two have started to rust so a quick sand blasting and powder coating should make them better than new.


----------



## Ampman

Nocturnus said:


> 1600 watts @ 1 ohm. It was nice. Too bad I feel US Amps lost it's way over the years.


That's some serious old school juice I've got a HIFONICS COLOSSUS VII that suckers got some kick I'd love to have an amp like that VLX 200 for just bragging rites even if I used it or not lol


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> Another parts/repair untested I got from eBay LANZAR OPTI DRIVE PLUS 50. Hooked it up and it had no issues didn't pay much for this one either. Going to see about getting paint that matches an make it look new again.


Any you guys know what the power rating is on this thing is it 25 watts per ch or 50 watts per channel I can't find any info on it thanks for any help.


----------



## normalicy

Ampman said:


> Any you guys know what the power rating is on this thing is it 25 watts per ch or 50 watts per channel I can't find any info on it thanks for any help.


About 1/3 of the way down this PAGE.


----------



## bigdwiz

Possibly the "Holy Grail" for Fosgate collectors? The 1973 "Frequency Energizer" by Jim Fosgate. This unit was Jim's creation of the "Punch" circuit and was modified for car audio use by incorporating this unit with a 30-watt amp as Fosgate's first car audio amplifier, the PR-7000. I just picked up this MINT unit and will put up a video about it in the upcoming weeks...

Here's more info I found online:

_The history of the Rockford Corporation can be traced to Fosgate Electronics, a specialty amplifier manufacturer founded by Jim Fosgate, the inventor of the company's first powerful amplifiers. While experimenting with audio technology, Fosgate owned and operated a small company called Pro-Line, in Salt Lake City, which produced radio transmitters and receivers for remote control model airplanes. In his spare time, he worked on his "Frequency Energizer," a circuit that adjusted for loss of high- and low-end audio frequencies as they channeled through to the speakers. Fred Hulan, owner of Audio Mart in Kansas City, encouraged Fosgate, providing him with information obtained in his own work. At the time, Hulan installed state-of-the-art audio equipment, called the Acoust-A-Voice, in homes and theaters. Hulan reported to Fosgate the inefficiencies he found in the system, and Fosgate applied his Frequency Energizer circuit to compensate for loss of high and low tones during sound amplification._

Note: this is not a 12v unit, but a 110v one. The fact it incorporated the first "Punch EQ" I believe makes this relevant to this thread :thumbsup:


----------



## Robb

^^ Bragging rights right there.. :laugh:


----------



## Prime mova

^^The "frequency energizer" is the closest thing you will get to a garage Fosgate  great score wiz


----------



## smgreen20

Ampman said:


> Any you guys know what the power rating is on this thing is it 25 watts per ch or 50 watts per channel I can't find any info on it thanks for any help.


Take it w/a grain of salt, but the Opti50 is basically half of a Opti4100 (4 x 25), just assume it does the same 56w x 2 @ 4 ohms that the 4100 does x 4.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ion/108895-old-school-lanzar-opti-lovers.html


----------



## bigdwiz

Just got this one in, thanks to Darin!

*Zapco Z50c2*
25x2 at 4 ohms, stable at 1 ohm for 200 watts total output...we'll see soon enough!


----------



## Ampman

smgreen20 said:


> Take it w/a grain of salt, but the Opti50 is basically half of a Opti4100 (4 x 25), just assume it does the same 56w x 2 @ 4 ohms that the 4100 does x 4.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ion/108895-old-school-lanzar-opti-lovers.html


Thanks, a lot of good info on this thread I'm not to swift with computers so knowing where an how to find these kinds of things can be a little difficult for me so this is most appreciated


----------



## Ampman

bigdwiz said:


> Possibly the "Holy Grail" for Fosgate collectors? The 1973 "Frequency Energizer" by Jim Fosgate. This unit was Jim's creation of the "Punch" circuit and was modified for car audio use by incorporating this unit with a 30-watt amp as Fosgate's first car audio amplifier, the PR-7000. I just picked up this MINT unit and will put up a video about it in the upcoming weeks...
> 
> Here's more info I found online:
> 
> _The history of the Rockford Corporation can be traced to Fosgate Electronics, a specialty amplifier manufacturer founded by Jim Fosgate, the inventor of the company's first powerful amplifiers. While experimenting with audio technology, Fosgate owned and operated a small company called Pro-Line, in Salt Lake City, which produced radio transmitters and receivers for remote control model airplanes. In his spare time, he worked on his "Frequency Energizer," a circuit that adjusted for loss of high- and low-end audio frequencies as they channeled through to the speakers. Fred Hulan, owner of Audio Mart in Kansas City, encouraged Fosgate, providing him with information obtained in his own work. At the time, Hulan installed state-of-the-art audio equipment, called the Acoust-A-Voice, in homes and theaters. Hulan reported to Fosgate the inefficiencies he found in the system, and Fosgate applied his Frequency Energizer circuit to compensate for loss of high and low tones during sound amplification._
> 
> Note: this is not a 12v unit, but a 110v one. The fact it incorporated the first "Punch EQ" I believe makes this relevant to this thread :thumbsup:


Now that's nice wow


----------



## radwilsons5803

bigdwiz said:


> Just got this one in, thanks to Darin!
> 
> *Zapco Z50c2*
> 25x2 at 4 ohms, stable at 1 ohm for 200 watts total output...we'll see soon enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your welcome Dereck. I look forward to the bench tests


----------



## radwilsons5803

A couple of recent finds

PPI A300.2









MTX Black Gold BGA 2125









PG MS250









Orion 4100GX and 400BDG









RF Punch 150









Kicker 40SS


----------



## normalicy

bigdwiz said:


> Just got this one in, thanks to Darin!
> 
> *Zapco Z50c2*
> 25x2 at 4 ohms, stable at 1 ohm for 200 watts total output...we'll see soon enough!


That was my first quality amplifier. Sadly, it was stolen within a month of my getting it. I've never been able to afford a Zapco since.


----------



## Ampman

radwilsons5803 said:


> A couple of recent finds
> 
> PPI A300.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MTX Black Gold BGA 2125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG MS250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orion 4100GX and 400BDG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RF Punch 150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kicker 40SS


Like those amps


----------



## FLYONWALL9

i know that this isn't the proper place to post this but this is where al the cool guys go to show all the goodies what you've found.

I have a pair of A/D/S p450s, Planet Audio eq, and 8chan's IXOS 
RCA's one of the amps is mint, the other has very little rash. Selling
as a lot. 

Shoot me a can pm pics.

cheers,
Soctt


----------



## sydmonster

wholly schmolly kangaroo crap! MTX Black Gold!! DAMMIT!!

Well done!!!!

Thats one line of amps I've lusted for some time now.


----------



## radwilsons5803

^^^^^ Thanks Amp and Syd! That BGA was not an easy one to find, definitely worth the effort though.


----------



## subwoofery

sydmonster said:


> wholly schmolly kangaroo crap! MTX Black Gold!! DAMMIT!!
> 
> Well done!!!!
> 
> Thats one line of amps I've lusted for some time now.





radwilsons5803 said:


> ^^^^^ Thanks Amp and Syd! That BGA was not an easy one to find, definitely worth the effort though.


Don't know much about this one... What can you tell us about the line? 

Kelvin


----------



## schmiddr2

I also have a BGA-2125.


----------



## subwoofery

schmiddr2 said:


> I also have a BGA-2125.


Yours looks really nice  

Kelvin


----------



## PPI_GUY

There was an MTX Black Gold amp on Fleabay a week or so ago. I remember seeing ads for them when they were new. Dereck may have a scan.


----------



## radwilsons5803

In my 94 CA&E directory, it lists the BGA2125 as the only Black Gold amp. I can't recall all of their models i just know of this one and the sub line they made. The BGA above is definitely in nicer condition than mine, very nice! And yeah, if anyone would have lit on them it would be Big D


----------



## radwilsons5803

Oh yeah, that one you saw on fleabay was mine, some guy threw me an offer off of fleabay that i couldn't refuse


----------



## sydmonster

g'nabbmit! I've been lusting for so long.
MTX Black Gold subs and amps. Def some of my favs from that era.


----------



## bigdwiz

PPI_GUY said:


> There was an MTX Black Gold amp on Fleabay a week or so ago. I remember seeing ads for them when they were new. Dereck may have a scan.


Sadly no lit for the MTX Black Gold line. I may have had one that was tossed before a move many years ago, but if so it's long gone by now! As many of you know, the BG's weren't around for very long at all, so finding one, much less one in good shape is not an easy endeavor.


----------



## imjustjason

radwilsons5803 said:


> Orion 4100GX and 400BDG


Hey! I bought those.


----------



## bigdwiz

Just posted a vid on the Zapco Z50C2...see the amp in full HD and find out how much power it puts out. :deal2:

Watch on YouTube in 1080P HD or embedded below:


----------



## radwilsons5803

imjustjason said:


> Hey! I bought those.




Hey Jason, what are your plans for that amp? Nice to know someone from here picked it up. Here's a few pics of something i picked up today


US AMPS B52


----------



## naujokas

new purchase - $ 240 - for in my car - *PIONEER GM-X902*, analog *Carrozzeria ODR RS-A50*, costing a lot of money because tuning-tweaks 





































*tuning - tweaks*:


----------



## FLYONWALL9

THANKS JASON....

I just made an honest mistake and updated it in the wrong place.

Thanks for keeping things in check buddy.

Scott


----------



## Mighty Noid

Not sure if this is old enough to be in here... but I just picked it up..

PPI OMX-232


----------



## schmiddr2

subwoofery said:


> Yours looks really nice
> 
> Kelvin


Thanks.  It's not perfect and not near as nice as the 3rd one on this page. But mine won't be $400 if I decide to get rid of it :laugh:


----------



## dales

since yall had to bring up black gold........ yes here were a few diff amps that were offered. here is a pic of one of my prized posessions from my days at a MTX BLACK GOLD dealer


----------



## sqhhr

radwilsons5803 said:


> A couple of recent finds
> 
> PPI A300.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MTX Black Gold BGA 2125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG MS250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orion 4100GX and 400BDG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RF Punch 150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kicker 40SS


I loved my 40ss. It was a great little amp. One of my favorite. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## subwoofery

dales said:


> since yall had to bring up black gold........ yes here were a few diff amps that were offered. here is a pic of one of my prized posessions from my days at a MTX BLACK GOLD dealer


Can you please make a .pdf file of the amps page from your catalog?  

Kelvin


----------



## dales

it only has all the info on the speakers and subs, box design, port lenths and conversions, etc


----------



## alm001

pair 'a pros - SN's are off by about 200, but the cones are completely different. Also the spider on the newer one has 3 small holes, I assume for venting.


----------



## Ampman

Hey y'all I've got a linear power model 2601 that I'll have in about a week, but the only spec's I can find are for a 2602, do anyone know what 
differs between the two thanks for any info that y'all might have


----------



## Ampman

radwilsons5803 said:


> Hey Jason, what are your plans for that amp? Nice to know someone from here picked it up. Here's a few pics of something i picked up today
> 
> 
> US AMPS B52


I like the way those older us amps look


----------



## Ampman

Don't think I added this one to my uploads yet got it rather cheap, a great sounding little amp


----------



## LucidusRex

psl special edition a2250



























annihilator by earthquake ha-200c


----------



## LucidusRex




----------



## LucidusRex




----------



## LucidusRex




----------



## LucidusRex




----------



## LucidusRex




----------



## LucidusRex




----------



## LucidusRex

orion 2500d wcc edition









us acoustics usx2150


----------



## LucidusRex




----------



## LucidusRex

a/d/s/ p460









us amps usa-400

got plenty more on the pc


----------



## imjustjason

Critical Bill said:


>


What manner of horns have we here?

Cool pics keep me coming. 

I like the stack of BNIB Auras.


----------



## Suicide Bobb

You must show us the ass of the Hifonics Olympian sub!


----------



## LucidusRex

Suicide Bobb said:


> You must show us the ass of the Hifonics Olympian sub!


built in 96 by eminence.

specs will be revamped with vas/eff. soon


----------



## LucidusRex

imjustjason said:


> What manner of horns have we here?
> 
> Cool pics keep me coming.
> 
> I like the stack of BNIB Auras.


aura rpm series 525 components, [email protected]/1m, 50hz-28khz, cone-over-surround piston assembly, 50rms, 200 max


----------



## bigdwiz

@Critical Bill - Lots of goodies in your stash!


----------



## LucidusRex

bigdwiz said:


> @Critical Bill - Lots of goodies in your stash!


thanks, but that's not even half my stuff, lol

i got ahold of you through your website maybe around a year ago, was wondering if you needed any more tests to put up,.. you were particularly partial to finding out how the pq20.2 would do.

testing still has not commenced due to lack of a large power supply, plus life getting in the way, but if worse comes to worse, i will prob end up assembling a small battery bank on a float charge.


----------



## Joemon

I remember my optimus 4ch amp I used as my bass amp, then used as my highs amp months later.
Imma try to find pictures of that amp.


----------



## Suicide Bobb

Critical Bill said:


> built in 96 by eminence.
> 
> specs will be revamped with vas/eff. soon


Sweet! Quite the collection you have, you've got me beat! A lot of equipment I've never seen before


----------



## normalicy

Critical Bill steppin' up to the plate. Nice collection. Some good old school stuff that I haven't seen in a while (especially Volcano stuff).


----------



## LucidusRex

well, i cannot retrieve the rest of my pics from my old laptop, so i just started taking snapshots. some is not car audio, but people used it as such back in the day.









universal electronics 1004/streetpower sound systems x-bass 10









universal elec. ues-3's

















universal elec. ues-32









universal elec. ues-804









universal elec., model unknown

















yes, these are actual 1st gen hsl 125d's built to oem spec using grey polyfoam surrounds. possibly refurbished new-old-stock. i know the green foam only lasted so long, even when never used.


----------



## LucidusRex

seas sd8's









seas mb 6.5's


















universal elec. 10-4-dvc's









psl 410's

















not exactly car audio, but im sure most of you can appreciate this working kef sub


----------



## schmiddr2

Bill, do you have the original pics? Is it possible for you to reupload those so they are bigger?

Either way, nice collection and contribution.


----------



## LucidusRex

schmiddr2 said:


> Bill, do you have the original pics? Is it possible for you to reupload those so they are bigger?
> 
> Either way, nice collection and contribution.


atm, im using my phone with p/b app. for direct upload. gotta get new batts for the digi cam, already.


----------



## jcorkin

ive personally seen critical bills collection and it is massive!!!!! we will be getting together again sometime soon....... and then let the fun begin!


----------



## IsakJohannessen

Velocity VR6000+450.


----------



## Notloudenuf

IsakJohannessen said:


> Velocity VR6000+450.


How long is that from end to end?


----------



## IsakJohannessen

It´s two amps but the longest one fit nicely behind rear seats. They are 43.3" when I get the last one, the vr250 all combined will be 56"


----------



## StockA4

IsakJohannessen said:


> It´s two amps but the longest one fit nicely behind rear seats. They are 43.3" when I get the last one, the vr250 all combined will be 56"


That's only 11 inches shorter than Bob Dylan!


----------



## Darth SQ

StockA4 said:


> That's only 11 inches shorter than Bob Dylan!


Yeah but Bob Dylan never ever sounded that good. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ampman

New in box old school 6 1/2 EMINENCE. I was going to use um in one of my vehicles but never got around to it.


----------



## Old Skewl

Critical Bill,

Very nice diversified collection. My hat's off to you!


----------



## Bugstyvy




----------



## Trick86

Nice!!!!!


----------



## The Baron Groog

Critical Bill said:


> not exactly car audio, but im sure most of you can appreciate this working kef sub


Old KEF B139 I'm in the process of building a T-TQWT for a couple I have


----------



## sydmonster

oh what the farrk! 2 of them! dayum again.


----------



## WRX2010

Old Skewl said:


> Critical Bill,
> 
> Very nice diversified collection. My hat's off to you!


x2. That looks like an audio museum.


----------



## Ampman

Another parts/repair amp. Old school Linear Power 2601 the letters are kinda not there lol but for an amp made around 1981 it still works and sounds great didn't give a lot for it either


----------



## Bugstyvy




----------



## Ampman

Bugstyvy said:


>


Those old school HIFONICS are some great sounding amps, I've got 3 pluto's 1 VIII 2 VII an a Gemini VII don't have a Botar but bet they are a killer amp


----------



## StockA4

Alright, so I keep complaining that the rest of you guys find all the cool stuff (cheap) while I find the run of the mill stuff and have to pay dearly for it. Not really, but that's how it feels sometimes. Well here's a Craigslist find that I just picked up a couple hours ago.


----------



## StockA4

And here's the deck that came with it.
























I think the top pic may be fuzzy. Sorry about that.


----------



## Ampman

StockA4 said:


> And here's the deck that came with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the top pic may be fuzzy. Sorry about that.


Nice radio and speaker :|)


----------



## n_olympios

Ah see all you youngsters out there, in the old days the good companies out there didn't spare expenses. The buttons on the fascia each have a different design, so once you got the hang of it, it was easy to use whilst driving, without having to actually look at the HU. It is called ergonomics - anyone from Pioneer reading this?


----------



## sydmonster

n_olympios said:


> Ah see all you youngsters out there, in the old days the good companies out there didn't spare expenses. The buttons on the fascia each have a different design, so once you got the hang of it, it was easy to use whilst driving, without having to actually look at the HU. It is called ergonomics - anyone from Pioneer reading this?


+1. The buttons didn't rattle and you didn't a blinding screen in a million colours.


----------



## StockA4

sydmonster said:


> +1. The buttons didn't rattle and you didn't a blinding screen in a million colours.


I currently run a pair of Eclipses, (8051, 8062). These are relatively easy to operate and I can turn the display off. Some of the new garbage makes me want to pull my hair out with all the flashing lights.


----------



## audiogodz1

bigdwiz said:


> Here's a Polk Audio C4, circa 1992. Original MSRP was around $500.
> 
> I took off the bottom panel so you could see the goodies. I'll do a video demo soon, so stay tuned...
> 
> *Specs:*
> _Driver complement - Four 6x9 drivers monted in a isobaric push pull configuration
> Enclosure type - 4th order bandpass
> Frequency response - 25 to 150 Hertz
> Sensitivity - 94 db @ 1 Watt @ 1 Meter
> Recommended amplification - 25 to 200 Watts per channel
> Impedance - 4 Ohm stereo, 2 or 8 Ohm mono
> Dimensions - 8" H x 26.25" W x 17.125 D
> Weight - 26 pounds_



I always wondered what that sounded like.


----------



## bigdwiz

Not sure if I ever posted the link to the vid, but if I didn't, here it is:

Old School Polk Audio C4 Subwoofer - Four 6x9 Subs in Isobaric Teardrop Enclosure - YouTube


----------



## Shinju

Combat AK1818 amplifier. These were the king of flea market budget amplifiers of the early 1990's.

Rated at 250x4 lol right!

Anyway I got this for cheap I had one back in the day before I worked in the industry and knew better. Very nostalgic piece of audio here!

Enjoy! (internals to come later but I can honestly tell you there is not much to look at.)


----------



## PPI Master

That Combat is awesome, can't wait for the pic of internal open space. !! It's tough to know that the RCAs in the picture are worth more than the amp.


----------



## quality_sound

Haven't seen one of those in years.


----------



## Shinju

Behold the true power of the Combat AK1818!

There are 4 IC chip for output 2 per left and right.


----------



## nutxo

not completely mine but it will be


----------



## nutxo




----------



## jcorkin

my nos finds from today first is 4 pioneer bnib brown and gray body sonic cushions with a bnib body sonic cushion amp.





































next is a bnib pioneer gex-60 am/fm super tuner radio
















next is a brand new in the box Jensen A-30 amp and a display model A-60


----------



## jcorkin

Last a brand new pair of Sanyo 3 way 6x9s


----------



## sydmonster

!!!


----------



## Bugstyvy

Three punch 200ix DSM, 4th 200 on the end with a 40 transana


----------



## TrickyRicky

Damn bugstyvy you got a lot of nice old school amps. I've been keeping up with you on ebay, and surprise every time you put a big expensive old school amp. SWEET.


----------



## HondAudio

Bugstyvy said:


> Three punch 200ix DSM, 4th 200 on the end with a 40 transana


Ah... the 'barbeque'. Didn't some guy have a barbeque-themed install with some flickering orange and red lights, some plastic burgers, and a spatula?


----------



## jowens500

Man, I sure thought I posted in this thread a long time ago, but I guess I didn't. Here's what I'm going to use in my Civic from the same time period. 









Right out of my buddies garage with the dirt still on them. 









How I plan on installing them. 

Kicker ZR240, 460 and a 600. I also have the end caps, but not pictured.


----------



## Bugstyvy

TrickyRicky said:


> Damn bugstyvy you got a lot of nice old school amps. I've been keeping up with you on ebay, and surprise every time you put a big expensive old school amp. SWEET.


More where that came from..........


----------



## for2nato

OPTI100 PLUS amp guts shot. I had this on the bench tonight hooked up to an Oz Audio ME15.2. It was frickin hammering that 15. I love This little thing. It was a barn find from a cop I know. He let me have it for $50.


----------



## StockA4

for2nato said:


> OPTI100 PLUS amp guts shot. I had this on the bench tonight hooked up to an Oz Audio ME15.2. It was frickin hammering that 15. I love This little thing. It was a barn find from a cop I know. He let me have it for $50.
> 
> These are so awesome. I feel like Lanzar doesn't get enough credit. I would love to start collecting these.


----------



## StockA4

A couple things I managed to pick up yesterday.


----------



## StockA4

Just need some mini xlr's now. I've been saying that for some time, so it doesn't help when I get even more equipment that requires them!


----------



## chad

Switchcraft TA3M/TA3F

If it's a 4 pin then it's TA4M/TA4F


----------



## StockA4

chad said:


> Switchcraft TA3M/TA3F
> 
> If it's a 4 pin then it's TA4M/TA4F


They are 3 pin and thank you, sir. I have been directed to basically build my own xlr's in the past. But I guess I'm a little nervous because I've never done it. I think it's time though. And these parts are the least expensive of the ones I've found.


----------



## smgreen20

StockA4, 

I started collecting the older LANZAR amps a while ago. The 2 I currently have are installed in my wifes car, an Opti160 off of eBay for $140 and an Opti150 from a guy that lived down the street from my parents for $45. 

Love those amps.


----------



## StockA4

smgreen20 said:


> StockA4,
> 
> I started collecting the older LANZAR amps a while ago. The 2 I currently have are installed in my wifes car, an Opti160 off of eBay for $140 and an Opti150 from a guy that lived down the street from my parents for $45.
> 
> Love those amps.


That's pretty sweet. I'd love to put an install together with those, but they never show up out here. I would probably have to get some off ebay. There's only a couple sellers that don't make me nervous.


----------



## nutxo

StockA4 said:


> A couple things I managed to pick up yesterday.




LOL. I saw those for sale


----------



## StockA4

nutxo said:


> LOL. I saw those for sale


It took me a few days to get them. He didn't want to split up the system. I outsat him though. I'm surprised how clean the MTX was.

And by the way, you beat me to the 2350DM! I flipped out when he finally answered me and told me he sold it. Good catch.


----------



## Shinju

You all are getting the local deals cause I stopped buying them all up 

I had the market cornered for 2 years in our area.


One of you should try to score this.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/ele/2993309479.html


----------



## StockA4

Shinju said:


> You all are getting the local deals cause I stopped buying them all up
> 
> I had the market cornered for 2 years in our area.


I appreciate you letting us little fish have some water. I don't have any ads up or anything, but I do ok. Finding this stuff is the fun part. Dealing with the seller isn't always fun though. You and Greg, perfect. No BS. Then there's the guy who has a RF Power Mosfet 300: he's left me waiting for him 3 times over 3 weeks (and he lives right down the street). His answer, "Oh I do so much business I can't keep track of who I am supposed to meet". SERIOUSLY?! So the three times you were on your way to meet me within 5 blocks of you home, you "lost track"?

Sorry. I'm ranting over a guy who's had that amp listed for over a year. I should know better.


----------



## Shinju

Oh the one in Everett? Yeah that guy is a tool. I got out of reselling due to change in Ebay's selling policies and having the buyer being able to totally screw the seller.

I had a good run, I miss the hunt but if I see something I must have that is a no brainier to get I am on it but our CL has been pretty dry.

Greg still tries to find deals, but he too has slowed down since he was more of a flipper then a collector/user.


I still do Car Audio in fact I am doing a rebuild on my Scion right now. I will post build photos up when it gets closer to being done its about halfway there.


----------



## StockA4

Shinju said:


> Oh the one in Everett? Yeah that guy is a tool. I got out of reselling due to change in Ebay's selling policies and having the buyer being able to totally screw the seller.
> 
> I had a good run, I miss the hunt but if I see something I must have that is a no brainier to get I am on it but our CL has been pretty dry.
> 
> Greg still tries to find deals, but he too has slowed down since he was more of a flipper then a collector/user.


I'm in Everett too. I just put Seattle on my profile because no one's ever heard of Everett. I still have the 3100svf. But ya, that's the guy.

And ya, there is absolutely no buyer protection anymore.


----------



## chad

StockA4 said:


> They are 3 pin and thank you, sir. I have been directed to basically build my own xlr's in the past. But I guess I'm a little nervous because I've never done it. I think it's time though. And these parts are the least expensive of the ones I've found.


If you can get a close up of the jack itself I can confirm... They use them on wireless mic beltpacks


----------



## StockA4

chad said:


> If you can get a close up of the jack itself I can confirm... They use them on wireless mic beltpacks











Ok, this is from my deq30 manual. Now, I could have gone out and bought mini xlr's a long time ago. But there is a resistor between two of the pins, and that's the part that throws me off. I'm assuming they are necessary or they wouldn't have need for them. And I've been to pro audio shops who don't know what I'm talking about. so I am in search of 3 pin females that contain the resistors.

Or is that resistor value outside of the cable and not for me to worry about? I never thought of it that way until now.


----------



## chad

I'm talking about the jack itself, so that a mini XLR then was not a different than one now so I don't waste your money. Pretty sure they are the same, just don't wanna be a dick if you order the wrong stuff on my advice. 

BTW, the cap in that pic is a DC blocking cap the resistor keeps it from oscillating with no load.


----------



## StockA4

chad said:


> I'm talking about the jack itself, so that a mini XLR then was not a different than one now so I don't waste your money. Pretty sure they are the same, just don't wanna be a dick if you order the wrong stuff on my advice.
> 
> BTW, the cap in that pic is a DC blocking cap the resistor keeps it from oscillating with no load.


Oh, I gotcha. They're the same. I just didn't know about the blocking cap. Thanks Chad.

Also, no worries. It's up to me to do the final check on everything before I buy. So "I" wouldn't have been mad at "you" for any kind of research I didn't follow through on.


----------



## chad

It's a guilt thing on my part. I hate misleading people.

Note that the instruction is for converting from speaker level output.


----------



## naujokas

Now my collection of HU, still some things repaired.......


----------



## HondAudio

Shinju said:


> I still do Car Audio in fact I am doing a rebuild on my Scion right now. I will post build photos up when it gets closer to being done its about halfway there.


Scion, huh?


----------



## KP

StockA4 said:


> Oh, I gotcha. They're the same. I just didn't know about the blocking cap. Thanks Chad.
> 
> Also, no worries. It's up to me to do the final check on everything before I buy. So "I" wouldn't have been mad at "you" for any kind of research I didn't follow through on.


You can get blank mini XLR's off the bay for about $1 each. When I had my NT system last year that is what I used. Ordered a pro audio 8 channel snake and changed the ends out.


----------



## smgreen20

StockA4 said:


> That's pretty sweet. I'd love to put an install together with those, but they never show up out here. I would probably have to get some off ebay. There's only a couple sellers that don't make me nervous.












My first car audio amp ever was a LANZAR LXR200. Didn't even know they had a 4ch version of that amp, till 3 days ago. The 120Q. I just scored this gem for $67 shipped. I'll post pics when it shows up. It'll be a week or so though.


----------



## smgreen20

naujokas said:


> Now my collection of HU, still some things repaired.......


OOOOhhhhhh a Clarion 920EQ I spy. I want!
Already have one and a half, always want more.


----------



## StockA4

Acura; thanks for the heads up.

smgreen; Those gray amps are looking prettier and prettier to me. My wife says if I take anything else into my collection that I have to get rid of one of my Orions.


----------



## Darth SQ

StockA4 said:


> Acura; thanks for the heads up.
> 
> smgreen; Those gray amps are looking prettier and prettier to me. My wife says if I take anything else into my collection that I have to get rid of one of my Orions.


Wow, you allow your wife to talk?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## StockA4

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Wow, you allow your wife to talk?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


If you're saying I yak too much on here, well, that's the result of a back injury, and not having anyone to play with locally. (Note my lightning quick response).


----------



## marvnmars

Went out today to look at some stuff....ended up coming home with some art work.....well crap, I can not seem to upload through my tablet...well it will have to wait until Monday, but the short of it is I now have 4 audio art amps, 2 4 chan, 1 w chan, and a 6 chan beast....


----------



## Darth SQ

StockA4 said:


> If you're saying I yak too much on here, well, that's the result of a back injury, and not having anyone to play with locally. (Note my lightning quick response).


Sorry about your back.

 You missed the point entirely. 
If you don't let them talk, they can't tell you what to do. 
I made sure it was in the prenup.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## StockA4

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Sorry about your back.
> 
> You missed the point entirely.
> If you don't let them talk, they can't tell you what to do.
> I made sure it was in the prenup.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I'm sorry. I got a little self conscious because (due to my recent back problems) I've been spending more and more time on the forum. Plus I feel like I have to respond to everyone who says anything to me. 

But ya, when I allow her out of the closet she's quite supportive of my hobby. Or she goes right back in!


----------



## todd217

here is my baby.


----------



## jcorkin

just picked up this crystal cmpx2 dual 2 ohm 15" sub today!!!! she is a beast weighed in at 40.6lbs!!!!!!


----------



## ou812

Finally got my 120.4 installed to keep my 275.2 company.


----------



## jcorkin

couple other things i picked up over the last week or so. first is a rockford [email protected] in great shape in the original box, picked this up with the alumapro bp-10























i also picked up several other alumapro subs from a fellow member, i picked up 3 1st gen alusonic 10's, a 10" and 12" green alusonic, and a silver alusonic ex.
















and here is a pic of the 3 alumapro alchemy mx 12's that will go in my 2 door tahoe, wont be installed in my tahoe in the current box though as i have a fiberglass box i need to finish for it.










Man i have a lot of alumapro gear, the 22" monster, 4 alchemy mx 12's, 4 alusonic 10's, 2 alusonic 12's, a bp-10, a bp-12, a 15 farad cap, and a set of titanium tweeters.


----------



## jcorkin

and my score from tonight 2 eclipse 12" subs the one on the left is a 8122dvc, dual 4 ohm, and the one on the right is a 8812.6, single 6 ohm. dont know if they really count as old school since they are only from 1999 to 2000, but i have always wanted to give some of this old styled eclipses a try and now i will finally got to.


----------



## marvnmars

ok...have my pics now...audio art


----------



## jcorkin

gotta love the old audio art stuff, always wanted to own a 100hc, i owned one of the 6 channel ones years ago, great little amps that are well built


----------



## Ampman

Here's an oldie not sure of the year it was made I'm thinking the 90's but not sure PIONEER GM-203. I've got a couple more pioneer amps an some old school Kenwoods and a few coustic amps one is a 380 bought it new I'll put it on one day, love these old school amps


----------



## MACS

Ampman said:


> Here's an oldie not sure of the year it was made I'm thinking the 90's but not sure PIONEER GM-203. I've got a couple more pioneer amps an some old school Kenwoods and a few coustic amps one is a 380 bought it new I'll put it on one day, love these old school amps G][/QUOTE]
> 
> You need to move your estimate back a bit ;).
> 
> I still have my GM-203, manual, and original box from 1988 or 89. I know that's the time line because it was purchased before I moved away from GA in 1990. I'll get some pics if I remember to get it out of storage.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Yep, late 80's for sure. Those were out when I was first developing an interest in car audio. And those wattage ratings are max I believe and not RMS, as Pioneer wasn't advertisting RMS ratings then I don't think.


----------



## for2nato

This is an original a series that was all beat up. 160a4 I was prepping some other gear for paint and figured why not. So this one got a new skin too.








Test fitting in quarter panel:
















Sedona XO-3 pre paint








Post paint- waiting on graphics








Gut shot








Sedona APA200 (1991) - This will be used to render all the graphics for the Sedona install after paint








Opti Plus100








First Vibe series- still work just retired








Pioneer Tape deck


----------



## Ampman

MACS said:


> You need to move your estimate back a bit .
> 
> I still have my GM-203, manual, and original box from 1988 or 89. I know that's the time line because it was purchased before I moved away from GA in 1990. I'll get some pics if I remember to get it out of storage.


Thanks


----------



## Ampman

That 160a4 looks dang good wow


----------



## LucidusRex

for2nato said:


>


very nice!


----------



## LucidusRex

jcorkin said:


> and here is a pic of the 3 alumapro alchemy mx 12's that will go in my 2 door tahoe


bring that thing by when you get the alignment in, id love to see your progress, j.


----------



## dales

kudos on refinishing the fosgate!!


----------



## labcoat22

jcorkin said:


> and my score from tonight 2 eclipse 12" subs the one on the left is a 8122dvc, dual 4 ohm, and the one on the right is a 8812.6, single 6 ohm. dont know if they really count as old school since they are only from 1999 to 2000, but i have always wanted to give some of this old styled eclipses a try and now i will finally got to.


A buddy of mind just told me he has 2 10" dual 6 ohm sitting in his garage...


----------



## BigBadBakken

StockA4 said:


> Alright, so I keep complaining that the rest of you guys find all the cool stuff (cheap) while I find the run of the mill stuff and have to pay dearly for it. Not really, but that's how it feels sometimes. Well here's a Craigslist find that I just picked up a couple hours ago.


Please sell this to me!


----------



## jcorkin

will do critical bill, im actually taking all of next week off so i can get some work done on the setup, you should come by and see some of my collection next week sometime.


----------



## dlemay69

Picked these Rockfords up last weekend off of CL for 200 bucks. Punch 400x4 and 200DSM with end caps and punch link. The day before, I got a Punch 60ix for 15 bucks at a ham radio flea market. All I need is another punch link to get these installed. I wanted these amps since I got my first car! I plan to run active using the 400x4 and use the 60ix for rear fill and 200 for subs. Gotta have the punch link though, I always hated seeing these amps installed without their end caps or connecting caps. The trick is finding one. Anyone have one available that may want to trade some old school gear?

The Soundstream Granite 60.2 amps was another CL find, I have 2 of them, and the condition is pretty phenomenal.


----------



## DonH

tehehe decent shape cda 7892


----------



## The Dude

MACS said:


> MTX did make a series of "Eliminator Enclosureless" subs in the early 1990's that had a gray cone. I think I posted a pic of one earlier in this thread. They also made the old red cone Terminators as an "Enclosureless" sub. They are very rare and I've only seen a few of them over the years. I own one brand new 15", but don't have the box for it. These subs have a very stiff suspension and heavy paper cone(similar to old RF subs). The dust cap looks like the other Blue Thunder and Terminators from that era, but is very rigid. The regular BT and Terminator subs had a flimsy fabric dust cap that could be pushed in and pulled back out. It also has a hard plastic ring around the screw flange.



Some old school Terminator goodness here: Subwoofer, 15" MTX Terminator, Brand New in Box Subwoofer


----------



## StockA4

BigBadBakken said:


> Please sell this to me!


I haven't even heard it yet! I'm going to put together a couple enclosures for it first so I can give it a listen. I have to tell you though, I've never seen something of this vintage come out of a working system looking this good.

I have family out there between Indian Trail and Medical Lake. Also, I'm a fan of 1st through 3rd gen Orion (amps and processors). So coming out there isn't a stretch. Won't be for a few months though.


----------



## Shinju

Pre CMP Crystal sub!

I used to work in a shop that was a dealer, I had loads of CMP subs and Crystal Amplifiers!


----------



## StockA4

Shinju said:


> Pre CMP Crystal sub!
> 
> I used to work in a shop that was a dealer, I had loads of CMP subs and Crystal Amplifiers!


I've been searching around for specs on this thing. Can you point me in the right direction? Or do you have any old paperwork laying around? Unless I'm told otherwise, I will use the specs I found at Light AV.com (I think that's right).


----------



## jcorkin

just picked up this clarion drx9675z today, gotta love some of these earlier clarion dead heads.











StockA4 i wonder if the specs for your crystal sub are similar to the specs for the crystal cmpcx2 i recently picked up?


----------



## StockA4

jcorkin said:


> just picked up this clarion drx9675z today, gotta love some of these earlier clarion dead heads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StockA4 i wonder if the specs for your crystal sub are similar to the specs for the crystal cmpcx2 i recently picked up?


I'm not really sure. I wish I knew more about them. And it's funny you mention it with this pic of your Clarion. I actually picked up the sub with a Clarion DRX!


----------



## jcorkin

ill post up some pics of mine with measurements so you can compare it size wise to what you have


----------



## imjustjason

StockA4 said:


> I've been searching around for specs on this thing. Can you point me in the right direction? Or do you have any old paperwork laying around? Unless I'm told otherwise, I will use the specs I found at Light AV.com (I think that's right).


Any clue of a model number? I can see what I can find in the 97-98 directories.


----------



## StockA4

imjustjason said:


> Any clue of a model number? I can see what I can find in the 97-98 directories.


It looks like the CMP12 found in this page, Crystal Subwoofers from LightAV.com 877-390-1599 crystal,cmp,x2,csc,sub,subwoofer,wrath,the,speaker,coax,component,cs,cxe,cpe,8,10,12,15,510,615,570,40,50,60,643,crystal,cmp,x2,csc,sub,subwoofer,speaker,coax,component,cs,cxe,cpe,8,10,12,15,510,615,57, but the surround looks a bit different.


----------



## edouble101

My small collection


----------



## Nocturnus

Love old school US Amps..


----------



## Micksh

edouble101 said:


> My small collection


Looks like a USA-500c possibly?


----------



## smgreen20

jcorkin said:


> just picked up this clarion drx9675z today, gotta love some of these earlier clarion dead heads.


I've got 2 of those. One needs a new sub RCA out and the other nothing. Total for both.... $70 shipped. 

Great HUs.


----------



## --Kei--

Finally got my alpine 7385R working again (for the first time since 1999 when it was removed from my dad's old car) Just needed all the original capacitors in the preamp changing (as they were in a terrible state)













Also got my Alpine 7915M working properly too. (again more capacitors at fault)









The DRX just got some new capacitors fitted. (Sanyo OSCON, Rubycon ZLG, Panasonic FC, ADX,GA, Wima MKS and Epcos MKT)


----------



## hurrication

smgreen20 said:


> I've got 2 of those. One needs a new sub RCA out and the other nothing. Total for both.... $70 shipped.
> 
> Great HUs.


Dang, would you ever consider getting rid of one of them? I had a HUGE crush on these when they came out. Those and the DXZ715.


----------



## robert_wrath

I love seeing OS Alpine 6 Crystal Benzi's!


----------



## quality_sound

I don't care, Alpine should NEVER have gone away from the classic green lighting. No, it won't match almost anything on the road, but neither does the blue and red they use now.


----------



## sydmonster

NICE!!!!!!!! working too! makes me want to go a plug in my 5305s!


----------



## schmiddr2

The Dude said:


> Some old school Terminator goodness here: Subwoofer, 15" MTX Terminator, Brand New in Box Subwoofer


Those look near perfect. I had 2 in a Camaro and 2 in my room as a youngster. Never blew either setup, and I tried with 400W. lol.


----------



## Ampman

Any you guys old as myself remember seeing an add about a car amp that it's cost was like $23,000 it came with a chrome alternator can't remember the name of it, I remember seeing that sucker in a magazine years ago seems like I've still got the add here somewhere if I can find it I'll post it y'all have a blessed Sunday


----------



## jcorkin

picked up a kenwood kac-ps400m, never seen a keenwood amp quite like this and it looks like somebody has been in it before and left some kind of branding on the board and a couple of other places, anyways if anybody has any info on this thing please let me know what you got as the only stuff i can find on it for facts come from what appears to be russian websites and just state that it does 600x1 at 2 ohms, here are some pics of it when i got it and then after cleaning and then some guts shots.


----------



## normalicy

Ampman said:


> Any you guys old as myself remember seeing an add about a car amp that it's cost was like $23,000 it came with a chrome alternator can't remember the name of it, I remember seeing that sucker in a magazine years ago seems like I've still got the add here somewhere if I can find it I'll post it y'all have a blessed Sunday


You mean THIS. They don't mention the alternator, but it was included. I believe they released a new model every year for a few years, but the concept was the same. Stupid expensive & stupid overkill. They also had the Frank Amp n Steins which were cheaper, but still overkill.


----------



## normalicy

jcorkin said:


> picked up a kenwood kac-ps400m, never seen a keenwood amp quite like this and it looks like somebody has been in it before and left some kind of branding on the board and a couple of other places, anyways if anybody has any info on this thing please let me know what you got as the only stuff i can find on it for facts come from what appears to be russian websites and just state that it does 600x1 at 2 ohms, here are some pics of it when i got it and then after cleaning and then some guts shots.


Get rid of the KAC portion of your search (Search PS-400M) & you'll have a bit better luck. It was made somewhere around 2000-2003 if I recall correctly. It was a pretty well made amplifier. They based their Excelon series on it.

Here's your owner's manual:
http://www.kenwoodusa.com/UserFiles/File/Global/Consumer/Manuals/kac-ps400m.pdf


----------



## quality_sound

Yep, there was a whole line of the PS-series amps and they were very, very good.


----------



## jcorkin

so it was a good score for $25 then. i found the manual for it last night but i was looking more for reviews and peoples experience with them and there wasnt much talk of them online that i could find.


----------



## smgreen20

Money being tight, I was able to contribute to this thread this week.

Here's my new-to-me LANZAR LXR 120Q.

30 x 4 @ 4 ohms
50 x 4 @ 2 ohms
100 x 2 @ 4 ohms


----------



## Thrill_House

normalicy said:


> You mean THIS. They don't mention the alternator, but it was included. I believe they released a new model every year for a few years, but the concept was the same. Stupid expensive & stupid overkill. They also had the Frank Amp n Steins which were cheaper, but still overkill.


So who actually has that amp in their possession now I wonder?


----------



## normalicy

Thrill_House said:


> So who actually has that amp in their possession now I wonder?


I've always wondered myself. I recall a comment in a magazine somewhere that Phoenix Gold kind of made them as a gag, but people kept buying them every year. So someone has it.


----------



## smgreen20

There was only 1 made and I know who has it. His name Harold. The MPH-6300 never saw production other then the prototype.


----------



## sangellga

Couple of new old school additions to my collection.

Two brand new, still in box M&M Amplifiers built by Stephen Mantz. Circa 1990.
These things are built like tanks are are very similair to the Mantz designed Hifonics amps of the same era. Not the most efficient designs but sound really good and huge output. Came in original boxes with the original paperwork, the manual was the original and still had the whiteout where the owner of M&M had corrected an error in the wiring diagram from the printers. Cool stuff!









And a like new M&M Rose 12. Found this on a business trip to San Diego a few weeks ago. Shipping it back to myself cost me more than the sub. Here it is loaded up in a test enclosure I use. 2cuft and hooked to a MM250 getting about 200 watts. Loud and very tight!









FUN FUN FUN!


----------



## Ampman

sangellga said:


> Couple of new old school additions to my collection.
> 
> Two brand new, still in box M&M Amplifiers built by Stephen Mantz. Circa 1990.
> These things are built like tanks are are very similair to the Mantz designed Hifonics amps of the same era. Not the most efficient designs but sound really good and huge output. Came in original boxes with the original paperwork, the manual was the original and still had the whiteout where the owner of M&M had corrected an error in the wiring diagram from the printers. Cool stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a like new M&M Rose 12. Found this on a business trip to San Diego a few weeks ago. Shipping it back to myself cost me more than the sub. Here it is loaded up in a test enclosure I use. 2cuft and hooked to a MM250 getting about 200 watts. Loud and very tight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUN FUN FUN!


Only seen one of those M&M amps before, nice stuff


----------



## Ampman

normalicy said:


> You mean THIS. They don't mention the alternator, but it was included. I believe they released a new model every year for a few years, but the concept was the same. Stupid expensive & stupid overkill. They also had the Frank Amp n Steins which were cheaper, but still overkill.


That might be it but not sure I've got the magazine here some where I'm still looking for it, If I'm not wrong I believe the circuit traces in the amp I'm referring to was 24 carrot gold but don't hold me to that lol ill find that magazine hopefully soon


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> That might be it but not sure I've got the magazine here some where I'm still looking for it, If I'm not wrong I believe the circuit traces in the amp I'm referring to was 24 carrot gold but don't hold me to that lol ill find that magazine hopefully soon


One more tid bit, the amp I seen came out in the early to mid 90's somewhere in that time frame


----------



## sangellga

Ampman said:


> Only seen one of those M&M amps before, nice stuff


Yea, you don't see many. I have 3 total. Two MM250s and the MM100.


----------



## smgreen20

I'm green with invy about those M&M amps.


----------



## truereligion

Ampman said:


> Only seen one of those M&M amps before, nice stuff


Those are sick.


----------



## Ampman

truereligion said:


> Those are sick.


What you got that's better ?


----------



## radwilsons5803

Soundstream Exact 10's and Ref 700 sx


----------



## nickpsd

I think I have only seen one picture of these before Second Gen Kicker Solo Baric








[/IMG]











These are one of my favorite subs








[/IMG]


----------



## PPI_GUY

Ampman said:


> What you got that's better ?


Sick= Sweet in this case.


----------



## n_olympios

Ampman said:


> If I'm not wrong I believe the circuit traces in the amp I'm referring to was 24 *carrot* gold but don't hold me to that lol ill find that magazine hopefully soon


We should ask Bugs, he'd know. 

Apologies, I couldn't help it.


----------



## robert_wrath

Here's a pair ( JL Audio 12W3D2-Version 1's ) which never made it to an install over 10 years ago. To this day, never been powered nor installed. I might consider taking offers on these puppies.


----------



## DonH

robert, nice little drivers you have there


----------



## normalicy

robert_wrath said:


> Here's a pair ( JL Audio 12W3D2-Version 1's ) which never made it to an install over 10 years ago. To this day, never been powered nor installed. I might consider taking offers on these puppies.


LOL, I've got 3 in the exact same situation. Never even opened 2 of the boxes.


----------



## bigdwiz

I sold my 12W3 D4 a few years ago in the box for $60 to a friend...kind of bummed as that was an amazing sounding 12" sub, especially with around 300w. My 12w6v2 doesn't sound as good with the same amount of power (surely it needs more)


----------



## DonH

bigdwiz said:


> I sold my 12W3 D4 a few years ago in the box for $60 to a friend...kind of bummed as that was an amazing sounding 12" sub, especially with around 300w. My 12w6v2 doesn't sound as good with the same amount of power (surely it needs more)


damn he got a great deal!


----------



## robert_wrath

I intended to purchase the D6 units, unfortunately the retail store screwed up my order & provided the D2's by mistake.


----------



## Ampman

Got this one today, needs a little TLC 
and it will be 100% working Orion 280gx. It's in decent shape as well can't wait to hear it after I get the bad transistors changed out. Love these old school made in USA goodies


----------



## so cal eddie

Here is a sneak peak at my collection. 

Here is the Dynaudio that I'm installing in my car, minus a pair of the 180s.
3-mw190s
4-mw180s
2-mw150s
4-md100s


























These are also going to be installed running to my Alpine Experts.









I had a dozen of these, but I only have 4 left. Lanzar oa108s free air.


----------



## so cal eddie

I'm a major old school infinity fan. Here are some of my favorites.
2-bnib pairs of xp one beta xovers
2-beta 12s
2-kappa 12s green cone
3-original kappa 12s

These are beautiful to me.

















I haven't seen anyone else with these in many years.

















Green cone goodness. These are the 120 cs woofers, not the br series. 









My pair of beta 12s. These were pulled from the oem bandpass enclosures, and the rubber surrounds look a little funny but are still nice and sturdy.


----------



## so cal eddie

I also love me some boston rally.
4-rs10 4ohms
2-rs10 8ohms
2-rs12 4ohms
2-rc61
2-rc41

























I only have one of these in 8ohm. Does anyone have a lead on another one?


----------



## robert_wrath

*I have a few of these New/Old Stock*.


----------



## marvnmars

i had a set of those kappa's i had the 4" and 6.5" 3 way, but used a/d/s tweeters with them...still have the xovers and a set of the 4's somewhere..


----------



## smgreen20

So cal eddie, 
I want those LANZAR subs. If you ever chose to sell 1 or 2 of them, give me a buzz. 
Nice. I have 2 of my friends LANZAR LP12's in my garage.


----------



## so cal eddie

smgreen20 said:


> So cal eddie,
> I want those LANZAR subs. If you ever chose to sell 1 or 2 of them, give me a buzz.
> Nice. I have 2 of my friends LANZAR LP12's in my garage.


Two are bnib and the other two were only used for a little while. They are still like new condition. I'm not convinced that I want to sell them, but if I get a decent offer on them I would let them go. They are very beefy subs and have very nice punch to them.


----------



## The Dude

nickpsd said:


> I think I have only seen one picture of these before Second Gen Kicker Solo Baric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Spotted this on my local Craigslist today: NIB Kicker C10 Sub Woofer (made in USA)


----------



## Against_all_ods

wow! talking about bringing back some memories! The only "Old School" amp I currently have is an American Bass HC502


----------



## Oldskull

tomtomjr said:


> No, they mainly made speakers. Sold a lot of Petras subs back then. This is the only processor I have ever seen by Petras. The more I think about it, I vaguely remember it in a brochure from back then. Petras was the main speaker company for Dallas shops in the late 80's to early 90's. They were located right outside of Dallas in Arlington.


If you were a "Boomer", that Mr. Q was a must have back then. And if it was still around, you wouldn't wanna get caught without it! I still have one of them. I'll post some pics later... Also sold a lot of Petras, 'cuz, honestly, not just because they were locally, but they Really were some amazing Subs!

I remember when they 1st started, you could walk in their factory and get yourself a brand new, just out of the 'assembly' line 15s, for the ridiculous price of $99.00 for both!


----------



## Oldskull

Gosh, I was really trying not to post any of the lil stuff I got, but just reading about Petras made me think I really should..








These are the 1st version of Petras, no logos or anything. Just a small a sticker on the side of the magnet with model #.








3rd gen. Petras. with the pink label.


----------



## Oldskull

These are the ones most people remember.

















These were the very last model Petras ever made. Yellow logo.


----------



## Oldskull

TREETOP said:


> How about four 19 year old amps *currently installed and running*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ok only 3 are hooked up, but they all work)


Heeey.....even the makita drill is old school!


----------



## Oldskull

WRX/Z28 said:


> I think I had one of those back in the day. I forget who actually made it, but best buy sold them around the mid '90's.
> 
> ahhh... nostalgia


I know this is a real old thread, but if helps, Targa made Urban Audio Works.


----------



## Oldskull

PPI_GUY said:


> Thanks for posting those pics. For some reason, I thought the very first Series 1 subs had a normal (for that time) rounded dust cap. Maybe I was thinking of the Savard Rap's?


Late 80s RF series 1 did have a normal rounded dust cap. early 90s model replaced it with inverted dust cap. ...... I know, real old post, but it may help!


----------



## Driven Audio Tony

I don't remember series 1 coming around till early 90's.


----------



## bigdwiz

Can anyone say "Orion Holy Grail" (times two??)

The ULTIMATE cheater amps, rated at 1 watt into 4 ohms (0.5w/ch) 

*STEREO*

.5x2 @4
1x2 @2
2x2 @1
4x2 @0.5
8x2 @0.25
16x2 @0.125
32x2 @0.0625
64x2 @0.03125
128x2 @0.015625
256x2 @0.0078125
512x2 @0.00390625

*MONO*

2Wx1 @4
4wx1 @2
8WX1 @1
16WX1 @0.5
32WX1 @.25
64WX1 @.125
128WX1 @.0625
256WX1 @.03125
512WX1 @.015625
1024WX1 @.0078125


----------



## bkjay

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## bigdwiz

I have a 97.3 manual, but if anyone has any literature or knows when this amp was mentioned in a car audio mag, please let me know. I want to do an article for my website, but want to get as much info as possible about it before I finalize the article. I do have a nice interview with Orion about this amp from a AS&S mag....


----------



## jcorkin

Damn bigd where did you score those from?


----------



## bigdwiz

jcorkin said:


> Damn bigd where did you score those from?


Craigslist! Well, kind of...a friend of mine bought them off CL a few weeks ago and put one on eBay. I begged and pleaded for him to sell them to me while giving him some profit. My begging worked! 

I just picked them up today, they are 7.5-8/10. Not perfect but amazing relics of car audio and the epitome of "cheater".


----------



## jcorkin

bigd are you close to chicago by chance? i have some amps id love to see some tests ran on. have you ever done a rockford punch 150hd? if so what was the outcome power wise?


----------



## normalicy

bigdwiz said:


> Can anyone say "Orion Holy Grail" (times two??)
> 
> The ULTIMATE cheater amps, rated at 1 watt into 4 ohms (0.5w/ch)
> 
> *STEREO*
> 
> .5x2 @4
> 1x2 @2
> 2x2 @1
> 4x2 @0.5
> 8x2 @0.25
> 16x2 @0.125
> 32x2 @0.0625
> 64x2 @0.03125
> 128x2 @0.015625
> 256x2 @0.0078125
> 512x2 @0.00390625
> 
> *MONO*
> 
> 2Wx1 @4
> 4wx1 @2
> 8WX1 @1
> 16WX1 @0.5
> 32WX1 @.25
> 64WX1 @.125
> 128WX1 @.0625
> 256WX1 @.03125
> 512WX1 @.015625
> 1024WX1 @.0078125


You make me sick... with envy.


----------



## bigdwiz

jcorkin said:


> bigd are you close to chicago by chance? i have some amps id love to see some tests ran on. have you ever done a rockford punch 150hd? if so what was the outcome power wise?


Not close to Chicago, I'm in the southeast (U must have not seen my YT vids and my accent, LOL). I have considered setting up a service to measure amps power for people, but have decided for now to just do mine....and maybe offer it as a service in the future.

As for the P150HD, YES! I actually did an output comparison of four different 90's 75x2 amps; the RF Punch 150HD, Phoenix Gold MS-275, Soundstream Reference 300 and Orion 275 SX.

Old School 75x2 Amp Teaser Video

RF Punch 150HD vs. PG MS-275 - Overview

RF Punch 150HD vs. PG MS-275 - Bench Test

Soundstream Reference 300 Power Output Test

Orion 275 SX Power Output Test


----------



## jcorkin

I did see that one I was thinking you tested a 75hd for some reason though. As for the accent I'm in the navy and was stationed in mayport fl for almost 6 years and lived. n saint marys ga the whole time so I am use to the accent and paid no attention to it lol.


----------



## StockA4

bigdwiz said:


> Can anyone say "Orion Holy Grail" (times two??)
> 
> The ULTIMATE cheater amps, rated at 1 watt into 4 ohms (0.5w/ch)
> 
> *STEREO*
> 
> .5x2 @4
> 1x2 @2
> 2x2 @1
> 4x2 @0.5
> 8x2 @0.25
> 16x2 @0.125
> 32x2 @0.0625
> 64x2 @0.03125
> 128x2 @0.015625
> 256x2 @0.0078125
> 512x2 @0.00390625
> 
> *MONO*
> 
> 2Wx1 @4
> 4wx1 @2
> 8WX1 @1
> 16WX1 @0.5
> 32WX1 @.25
> 64WX1 @.125
> 128WX1 @.0625
> 256WX1 @.03125
> 512WX1 @.015625
> 1024WX1 @.0078125


There aren't many things that can compare to the beauty of one of these. Now if a guy could manage to put the whole set together........


----------



## dales

welll. Just got back from meeting a guy off craigslist. turns out he was a guy that worked with me at the shop back when these puppies were hot!!! the one in the box is pretty much new, one out of box he used a bit but its still in pristine condition.


----------



## The Dude

^^ Nice. Someone local to me is selling a pair of the Black Gold 10's also:

2 - 10" - Subwoofers


----------



## dales

awesome


----------



## The Dude

Did you ever run the Black Gold's back in the day?


----------



## Ampman

bigdwiz said:


> Can anyone say "Orion Holy Grail" (times two??)
> 
> The ULTIMATE cheater amps, rated at 1 watt into 4 ohms (0.5w/ch)
> 
> *STEREO*
> 
> .5x2 @4
> 1x2 @2
> 2x2 @1
> 4x2 @0.5
> 8x2 @0.25
> 16x2 @0.125
> 32x2 @0.0625
> 64x2 @0.03125
> 128x2 @0.015625
> 256x2 @0.0078125
> 512x2 @0.00390625
> 
> *MONO*
> 
> 2Wx1 @4
> 4wx1 @2
> 8WX1 @1
> 16WX1 @0.5
> 32WX1 @.25
> 64WX1 @.125
> 128WX1 @.0625
> 256WX1 @.03125
> 512WX1 @.015625
> 1024WX1 @.0078125


Seen these before but didn't know of their wild ratings lol these things are way to cool


----------



## bedazzled

Hey guys, I'm new here and love seeing what everyone is into.

I had a great system back in 79 and was wondering if anyone else had this? Or your thoughts on it? I loved it and boy do I miss it. Would love to know a great system to get now. Btw.. I am a woman so I dont know as much as you guys do lol

Concord HPL 115
Phase Linear amp 300 series
Motorola speakers (dont remember the model)


----------



## MCLSOUND

bigdwiz said:


> Can anyone say "Orion Holy Grail" (times two??)
> 
> The ULTIMATE cheater amps, rated at 1 watt into 4 ohms (0.5w/ch)
> 
> *STEREO*
> 
> .5x2 @4
> 1x2 @2
> 2x2 @1
> 4x2 @0.5
> 8x2 @0.25
> 16x2 @0.125
> 32x2 @0.0625
> 64x2 @0.03125
> 128x2 @0.015625
> 256x2 @0.0078125
> 512x2 @0.00390625
> 
> *MONO*
> 
> 2Wx1 @4
> 4wx1 @2
> 8WX1 @1
> 16WX1 @0.5
> 32WX1 @.25
> 64WX1 @.125
> 128WX1 @.0625
> 256WX1 @.03125
> 512WX1 @.015625
> 1024WX1 @.0078125


I am happy for you D
I hope to see some tests for these bad boys


----------



## dales

The Dude said:


> Did you ever run the Black Gold's back in the day?


yes. had 8 tens in my standard cab truck. eclosure was in the bed of it in a huge modified v shape. the sound entered through the blow thru. i was an employee at the only black gold dealer here in stl.


----------



## for2nato

The Dude said:


> ^^ Nice. Someone local to me is selling a pair of the Black Gold 10's also:
> 
> 2 - 10" - Subwoofers


That add has a picture of an empty beat to hell speaker box with a couple of swap meet grills screwed over the holes. That just screams BUYER BEWARE!!!!!!!


----------



## StockA4

A tale of two fans...









Sorry about the condition of the 1000. I haven't had a chance to clean it up yet.


----------



## bigdwiz

Wanna trade for a Orion Concept 97.3? I'd need you to clean it up first...


----------



## StockA4

bigdwiz said:


> Wanna trade for a Orion Concept 97.3? I'd need you to clean it up first...


Hmmmmmm. Sounds fair to me. Let's do it!


----------



## bigdwiz

Wow, my lucky day!!! I think I might need to buy a lottery ticket???


----------



## MACS

StockA4 said:


> A tale of two fans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the condition of the 1000. I haven't had a chance to clean it up yet.


"Terminator Edition"........very nice!! Rare amp you have there! Not many of them have that version of the silk screening. The vast majority of the Power 1000's say "Hand Crafted in USA" and leave out the Terminator Edition.


----------



## bigdwiz

MACS said:


> "Terminator Edition"........very nice!! Rare amp you have there! Not many of them have that version of the silk screening. The vast majority of the Power 1000's say "Hand Crafted in USA" and leave out the Terminator Edition.


Wow MACS, I didn't even catch that! 

I still think StockA4 with the 97.3 got the more rare amp in this deal, but thanks for pointing that out!!


----------



## MACS

bigdwiz said:


> Wow MACS, I didn't even catch that!
> 
> I still think StockA4 with the 97.3 got the more rare amp in this deal, but thanks for pointing that out!!


I have one, so I have an unfair advantage in the research department


----------



## naujokas

naujokas said:


> lie in the corner - some *OLD SCHOOL* - named "A-17"


to me friend found one more 










will now be stereo


----------



## Ampman

naujokas said:


> to me friend found one more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will now be stereo


Do these have tubes ?


----------



## jcorkin

Just picked up these two old pioneer amps, a bnib gm-h50 and a lightly used still in the box gm-h200 with all of the original wires, anybody have an idea on value of these amps?


----------



## normalicy

jcorkin said:


> Just picked up these two old pioneer amps, a bnib gm-h50 and a lightly used still in the box gm-h200 with all of the original wires, anybody have an idea on value of these amps?


I don't believe they are highly sought after. Though a good old school find, that series of Pioneer amps was sold for many years at many major retailers. So they aren't particularly rare & thus worth much.


----------



## naujokas

Ampman said:


> Do these have tubes ?


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1571883-post5725.html


----------



## jcorkin

I didn't figure they would be worth a lot but the dact that they are 20 years old and one is bnib and one is in really good shape in the box with all oem wiring would have added value


----------



## so cal eddie

jcorkin said:


> I didn't figure they would be worth a lot but the dact that they are 20 years old and one is bnib and one is in really good shape in the box with all oem wiring would have added value


Looking for any trades? I'd offer about $100 worth of equipment as a straight trade.


----------



## StockA4

bigdwiz said:


> Wow MACS, I didn't even catch that!
> 
> I still think StockA4 with the 97.3 got the more rare amp in this deal, but thanks for pointing that out!!


These amps are a major component in the car audio landscape. I've never had one of these. I've only seen one in the shop, and a few in comps. That was years ago. But I have to tell you that holding this amp for the first time brought back a flood of memories. Good ones. As far as who got the rarest? I don't know. In one corner not many were made. In the other corner, not many could be afforded and it's a limited ed. itself. I think they're both amazing. And you're very lucky I'm a fool for Orion!


----------



## StockA4

I'm so close to having a complete set. All I need now are the components and the correct eq.


----------



## StockA4

Plus I've always wanted to take a picture like THIS!!


----------



## robert_wrath

StockA4 said:


> Plus I've always wanted to take a picture like THIS!!


What a sight for sore eyes. WOW!


----------



## Ampman

Got an old school KENWOOD KAC-721 had it for some time now. Bought from eBay as parts/repair got it working just a few more minor things an it's back to 100% again


----------



## chad

StockA4 said:


> Plus I've always wanted to take a picture like THIS!!


must have had the anodizing done at the same place the 3 colors of maglite were done at too


----------



## whitet

WOW Great Orion amps!

With all this great Old School stuff... anybody have any Veritas Midbass they want to sell?

I would love the 6.5" but open to 8". I used to have a set I sold


----------



## imjustjason

StockA4 said:


> Plus I've always wanted to take a picture like THIS!!


YES!! 

/thread


----------



## bigdwiz

With one Orion Concept 97.3 gone, what could I replace it with? 

THANK YOU *STOCKA4*!!!!!!





















The best part? I still have one 97.3!











(_Sorry, these are cell phone pictures, will post better ones and a video soon!_)


--


----------



## aaron7

Picked up a pair of NIB 8" Petras last night. Guy found them in a storage auction 10 years ago but recently thought it'd be cool to try them out and screwed them into a box 

Anyone know what generation they are? I thought I saw a link somewhere recently about dating them. They're plastic cone, not paper. Was hoping they'd say "get PETRAfied" on the back 

I don't really get their slogan?? Are you not supposed to see the subs or something?


----------



## dales

awesome trade!!!!


----------



## StockA4

bigdwiz said:


> With one Orion Concept 97.3 gone, what could I replace it with?
> 
> THANK YOU *STOCKA4*!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best part? I still have one 97.3!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (_Sorry, these are cell phone pictures, will post better ones and a video soon!_)
> 
> 
> --


Never a problem helping the good folks. And at the risk of using a word that seems to be frequently overused; that last picture is nothing short of EPIC! I don't care what brands are your favorites, you can't not like those two amps!


----------



## Oldskull

tdehnke said:


> I don't remember series 1 coming around till early 90's.


Not my picture, but here are some late 80s series 1 with the "normal" dustcap.


----------



## Oldskull

aaron7 said:


> I don't really get their slogan?? Are you not supposed to see the subs or something?


Lol! they meat that the sound they produce was important. .

If I'm not mistaking, those are late 90s. Even though, they are the pink label, Petras didn't start using "plastic" cones till a couple of years before hitting bottom.
Nice score!

Would love to see some second gen. Petras with the white logo!


----------



## so cal eddie

I know someone with multiple NIB petras cx154 and hx154 subs. Anyone know about these? I might just pick them up from him.


----------



## jcorkin

So i picked up a pair of A/D/S AL5 components today as well as a rockford 240x4 with 2 links and end caps, i love these A/D/S speakers and have always wanted to own a pair after hearing a set of them back in 1999 in a buddys car, they just sounded amazing, well 13 years later and i finally got to own a set lol. also anybody got any tips on restoring the old dsm rockford amps? mine have some paint flaking off and i was wondering what people have used to restore them, without having them powdercoated? also all the amps linked together consist of a 250x2, 60x2, and a 240x4.


----------



## so cal eddie

^ Damn. You keep scoring nice stuff. I still want those pioneers you have by the way. We'll have to work out something.


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> Got this one today, needs a little TLC
> and it will be 100% working Orion 280gx. It's in decent shape as well can't wait to hear it after I get the bad transistors changed out. Love these old school made in USA goodies


Got it going, this thing sounds awesome only 3 bad components so I say thank you Jesus not a major repair at all


----------



## Ampman

Here's a misprint on this Pyle Digital Demand A-200 circuit board, Q4 has ECB which is the correct pin out for this transistor, the transistor with CBE is Q6, notice the marking on the board it should have BCE, I've got an older A-200 with a glass epoxy board and it's the same way


----------



## jcorkin

So i went ahead and sanded, cleaned and repainted up the DSM amps and WOW what a difference they are now ready to be installed in the wifes 08 civic, it also worked out to be a good time to clean the boards while i had them out and reapply some thermal heatsink paste for the transistors, little freshening up before they go back into service

Before









After


----------



## StockA4

jcorkin said:


> So i went ahead and sanded, cleaned and repainted up the DSM amps and WOW what a difference they are now ready to be installed in the wifes 08 civic, it also worked out to be a good time to clean the boards while i had them out and reapply some thermal heatsink paste for the transistors, little freshening up before they go back into service
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


That's some pretty nice work. I wish I could do that with some of my non Fosgates. Awesome job.


----------



## normalicy

One very nice thing about the DSM/IX/x2 series Fosgate amps is that it's easy to restore an amp that doesn't have any silk-screening or anodizing.


----------



## jcorkin

two big linked rockford amps!!!!! two power [email protected]'s and then the 60x2, 240x4, and power 250x2 i need to take a group shot of all of my rockford amps together, maybe later today


----------



## sydmonster

whoah! linked up baby!!


----------



## StockA4

Elemental Designs E15a. Anybody have specs on this? I have the T/S. I guess what I'm looking for is the wattage. And I've already tried Googling that for myself. But this was made circa '00-'02 (I think) and not a lot of people bought them I guess.


----------



## jcorkin

couple of things i picked up over the past 2 days. anybody know if that is and original finish for the rf 150hd? ive only seen them in all black never with the fins machined. i think i might need to start attending some meetings as my addiction to old school audio just continues to get worse.......


----------



## LucidusRex

o/s german made mb quart q components









o/s jl 5-1/4 components









hafler mse 100tn









orion 300prq, 600eqm, xtr2150 (pop top mia in the audio jungle)









bnib alpine pra-h400 dsp









ppi art a600.2 and a204.2









sony cdx-f7710, clarion dsp 979, eclipse cd8443 x3, alpine cda-7863, alpine dva-5205, alpine cda-9815









minty w6v1's


----------



## normalicy

StockA4 said:


> Elemental Designs E15a. Anybody have specs on this? I have the T/S. I guess what I'm looking for is the wattage. And I've already tried Googling that for myself. But this was made circa '00-'02 (I think) and not a lot of people bought them I guess.


500W RMS.


----------



## normalicy

jcorkin said:


> anybody know if that is and original finish for the rf 150hd? ive only seen them in all black never with the fins machined. i think i might need to start attending some meetings as my addiction to old school audio just continues to get worse.......


Nope, but it was popular to sand off the tops of the fins back when they were newer so you could stand out from the rest.


----------



## jcorkin

so this is about 80% of my collection, all that is missing from these pics is 3 rf [email protected]'s, 2 rf [email protected]'s, ppi pcx250, ppi pc250, 3 ppi 1200.2 art series, us amps 1500de, jl 500/5, alumapro bp12, alpine pra-h400, the rockford amps, alumapro sub, and dsp are all mounted in my tahoe, the 1200.2's are in storeage at my dads, and the us amps and jl amps are packed up in the garage. there is also a eclipse 8812.6, jl 12w6v2, and polk ex12. this kinda shows how bad my addiction has gotten. and i know there is other stuff that i didnt bother getting out.


----------



## StockA4

normalicy said:


> 500W RMS.


Wow. That's less than what I expected. But that was par for the course back then. Thank you.


----------



## dales

jcorkin said:


> so this is about 80% of my collection, all that is missing from these pics is 3 rf [email protected]'s, 2 rf [email protected]'s, ppi pcx250, ppi pc250, 3 ppi 1200.2 art series, us amps 1500de, jl 500/5, alumapro bp12, alpine pra-h400, the rockford amps, alumapro sub, and dsp are all mounted in my tahoe, the 1200.2's are in storeage at my dads, and the us amps and jl amps are packed up in the garage. there is also a eclipse 8812.6, jl 12w6v2, and polk ex12. this kinda shows how bad my addiction has gotten. and i know there is other stuff that i didnt bother getting out.


wanna sell that alpine zr sub?????


----------



## for2nato

jcorkin said:


> couple of things i picked up over the past 2 days. anybody know if that is and original finish for the rf 150hd? ive only seen them in all black never with the fins machined. i think i might need to start attending some meetings as my addiction to old school audio just continues to get worse.......


Iseen a few RF hd's with the machined fins back in the day but I couldn't say if it was factory or custom.

Sent from your moms bedroom using TapaTalk Pro


----------



## normalicy

StockA4 said:


> Wow. That's less than what I expected. But that was par for the course back then. Thank you.


If it makes you feel any better, most believed that it was a very conservative number & have used 1000w RMS amps with it. Of course, your ear will tell you what it can really handle.


----------



## StockA4

normalicy said:


> If it makes you feel any better, most believed that it was a very conservative number & have used 1000w RMS amps with it. Of course, your ear will tell you what it can really handle.


I totally get that. I have a few DC Audio subs that come with "light" ratings. The 8's I have are rated at 300 rms, 600 max. But the owner of the company tells me he was burping his 8's at 2k apiece. I don't have any reason to do that, but DANG!


----------



## jcorkin

yeah i would have guessed somewhere around 750rms on it, also dont know if it is yours or not but there is another 15" sub just like your elemental designs on ebay, saw it last night.


----------



## subwoofery

StockA4 said:


> Elemental Designs E15a. Anybody have specs on this? I have the T/S. I guess what I'm looking for is the wattage. And I've already tried Googling that for myself. But this was made circa '00-'02 (I think) and not a lot of people bought them I guess.





> Driver Name : e15A.22
> Available Voice Coils : Dual 2 ohm
> Recommended Power Range : 750/1400 watts
> Recommended Applications : Sealed / Vented
> Rec. Box Sizes : Sealed (0.8cF - 1.5cF),
> Vented (2.0cF - 2.5cF)
> 
> Current Price : $315.00 / MSRP $700.00
> 
> 
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> General Overview
> The A-Series was designed with pure and total performance in mind. No holds barred. These drivers are among the worlds highest linear excursion drivers anywhere in the world, for any price. Just so happens they don't carry the 'you can buy a car with this much money' price tag. The e15A follows the same performance standards set by it's older brother the e12A.
> 
> Elemental Designs is again, without question, pushing the envelope. The A-Series was designed to be what the car audio enthusiast wants. A obscenely accurate high end driver that is at home in extremely small enclosures (compared to it's big named counterparts), that also delivers a low end that does nothing but surprise listeners over and over again. The A-Series driver is intended for power usage anywhere between 500-1200 watts for daily music power handling. It doesn't need 2000-3000 watts, nor does it need big boxes. Try 1.5cF and smaller for sealed recommendations for the e15A. The e15A was truly meant to fill a void in car audio that didn't seem to be available. A 15" speaker designed to not only work but completely EXCEL in SMALL boxes without tons of power. It took some time to nail it down to a point we were happy with but the e15A does the above, and it does it well.
> 
> Dual huge mirror image flat roll 8.5" spiders (a suspension so unique we had tool custom mounting brackets) provide the driver with tons of throw capability, and a incredibly sturdy suspension system. Suspension break up in high excursion transient transition is non existent, as well as being designed to achieve incredible motor linearity (does not lose BL) through the usable subwoofer range resulting in incredible SQ performance. Aluminum former and aluminum cooling ring allowing for greater heat dissipation meaning less distortion and cleaner reproduction. A extremely unique flat piston nomex diaphragm makes this driver the first in the industry to offer anything remotely close to it's performance/cosmetic package for even close to the price and with this extremely beneficial feature. The flat diaphragm allows a stronger, lighter alternative to your traditional cone as well as eliminating the type of distortion that can result from your typical high excursion concave speaker where break up may occur due to the cone actually making contact with the spider assembly and impeding excursion (as well as causing a extremely unsavory sound from the driver). Also a Elemental Designs standard, woven tinsel leads. This feature avoids numerous potential problems with traditional leads altogether, including the annoying and popular problem of tinsel slap. All these features translate into a great sounding speaker, at low, and extremely high listening levels, that handles a large amount of power, fit's into extremely small spaces, and doesn't compromise performance for anything.
> 
> After fighting with standard parts that were available to us the e12A was also the first driver in our line to adapt the flat cone, it's idea, and it's advantages. The e15A has taken flat the flat cone and the idea of just 'how strong' it can be to new heights. We've since adapted the flat cone into every subwoofer we build due to the having less problem rates, higher performance, and giving it a look that can't be missed. The e15A adapts a new aluminum based structural enhancement system that allows the cone to face abuse with a smile.
> 
> The A-Series is designed to hold it's own in the SQ world with the big names around. The e15A in particular was engineered from day one to deliver wonderfully transcribed basslines. We added our own little spin to it creating a unique, over the top design, that costs about half what it should. Following Elemental Designs 'over the top' philosophy the A series are also capable of handling the type of abuse today's mobile enthusiasts are beginning to require in their speaker systems. We've also taken into account BL linearity and driver distortion and spent countless hours tweaking the A drivers to deliver low distortion, high control transients.
> 
> This IS Elemental Designs answer to what a high end enthusiasts subwoofer speaker SHOULD be. Extreme power handling (without needing kilowatts of power), extreme performance, and extremely different. Welcome to Elemental Designs, a different way of thinking...A different approach...Changing everything. Nothing exists for the price that can offer the small box versatility, high sq, low end reproduction, unique cosmetic appeal, stellar warranty, and obscene performance other than the A series drivers. Many other small companies make claims about this and that but as time goes by it becomes obvious the A is truly in a league of it's own. It's set with the top of the pack and held it's own.
> 
> The e15A is a driver we've struggled to perfect while keeping our standards nailed to the ground. After months and months of production, prototyping, and going back to the drawing board our goals have been met. We offer to you one of the highest excursion 15" speakers ever built that loves to play music. The e15A.
> 
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> Picture Views / Video Views
> 
> 
> 
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> Box Size Application / Box Blueprint
> For optimal performance from our loudspeakers we have meticulously designed enclosures specifically designed to extract the engineered potential out of each individual speaker. Our recommend enclosures offer great sound quality while delivering awesome output levels.
> 
> 1.5cF Sealed Box. 300-1400 Watts.
> 
> 2.2cF Vented Box tuned at 30Hz. 300 - 1000 Watts. We suggest using no more than 1000 watts to the 15a in this enclosure. Vented enclosures cause the speaker to react to excursion levels much differently than in sealed enclosures. We highly suggest capping power input at 1000 watts to the 15a in this enclosure.
> 
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> Box Size / Type : 1.5cF Sealed
> Power Recommendation : 300-1000 WRms
> Recommended Amplifier for this application for 1 subwoofer - Avionixx 400.2 or Avionixx 800.2
> Recommended Amplifier for this application for 2 subwoofers - Avionixx 1200.1
> Box Size / Type : 2.2 F / Vented tuned to 28Hz.
> Power Recommendation : 300-1000 WRms
> Recommended Amplifier for this application for 1 subwoofer - Avionixx 400.2 or Avionixx 800.2
> Recommended Amplifier for this application for 2 subwoofers - Avionixx 1200.1
> 
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> Elemental Designs Satisfaction / Warranty Plans.
> All eD Drivers are all packaged with our rock solid 3 year warranty outlined on our Warranty Page. We Insure all our drivers leave our facilities in 100% working condition and in pristine cosmetic shape through our conscientious pursuit of unmatched quality control. All drivers shipped from eD are shipped using your choice of shipping service and insured for the FULL WORTH of the product being shipped.
> 
> Read about eD's 3 Year Warranty : For 3 years if we mess up. You get a free speaker.
> Factory Direct Buying Advantage : Lower cost, better service, more informed answers.
> Why no logo on the cone : A short overview from the owner
> eD Care & Quality Control : We take more time doing it right the first time.
> 
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> T / S Parameters
> Qts : 0.33
> Qes : 0.37
> Qms : 2.74
> Vas : 96.47 L
> Sd : 0.0806 m^2
> XMag : 30.4 mm
> XSus : 29.1 mm
> XMax : 29.1 mm
> MMd : 275.12 g
> Re : 6.77 ohm
> Fs : 28.80 Hz
> Bl : 30.96
> 
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> Physical Loudspeaker Data
> Model : e15A.22
> Mounting Depth : 7.75" (196 mm)
> Mounting Diameter : 14" ( 355 mm)
> Overall Loudspeaker Diameter : 15.5" (393 mm)
> 
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> Extraneous Information
> Coil Type - Alumn. Former Type - Alumn.
> Coil Size - 3"
> Spider design - Linear
> Number of spiders - Two
> Spider size - 8.5"
> Motor Width - 7.125"
> Motor Slugs - Dual 1"


Enjoy! 
Kelvin


----------



## StockA4

subwoofery said:


> Enjoy!
> Kelvin


Wow, thank you!


----------



## so cal eddie

4 new in box, 1 new out of box Petras Cardiac 15" subs
2 new out of box Petras Cardaic 12s

Don't know what I'm going to do with them yet, but I sure like 'em.


----------



## jking29

Here is the old school Fosgate amp set-up in the wifes 99 Explorer Sport. There's 4 old school DSM style amps and links. A ultra rare Punch Power 25x2 running @ 1ohm mono on the MB Quart PWE-352 15", a Punch 100ix running a pair of Kicker SSMB8's, a Punch 60ix driving the mids from a pair of old school Kove KC510 components, and a Punch 40 driving the tweeters from the same set of Kove components.


----------



## radwilsons5803

^^^^^^ loving that set up! im a huge dsm style fan and you have some nice ones. Like the petras above as well


----------



## so cal eddie

^^Love that style of rockford amps. You did great there, but what's up with leaving them exposed with no tinted windows?? You are quite brave.


----------



## normalicy

subwoofery said:


> Enjoy!
> Kelvin


The e15A.22 is actually a different (and more recent) model. It had a flat cone.


----------



## dales

so cal eddie said:


> ^^Love that style of rockford amps. You did great there, but what's up with leaving them exposed with no tinted windows?? You are quite brave.


this


----------



## bamelanc

Yum, I had one in '91. Great amp. Wish I would have kept it.


----------



## subwoofery

normalicy said:


> The e15A.22 is actually a different (and more recent) model. It had a flat cone.


Then the specs has to be: 
Model E15a
Woofer Diameter 15"
Voice Ciol diameter 2.5"
Magnet Weight 100oz
Cone Type Carbon Fiber
Power Handling (rms) 500 watt
X-MAX 15mm
Suspension Travel 46mm
DC Resistance 3.3/3.3 ohm
Free Air Resonance 39hz
Qts .715
Qes .815
Qms 5.83
Mms 219.87 g
Vas 83.37
Sensitivity 91 dB
BL Product 21 TM
Cut out diameter 14"
Speaker Weight 20 lbs 

Kelvin


----------



## StockA4

subwoofery said:


> Then the specs has to be:
> Model E15a
> Woofer Diameter 15"
> Voice Ciol diameter 2.5"
> Magnet Weight 100oz
> Cone Type Carbon Fiber
> Power Handling (rms) 500 watt
> X-MAX 15mm
> Suspension Travel 46mm
> DC Resistance 3.3/3.3 ohm
> Free Air Resonance 39hz
> Qts .715
> Qes .815
> Qms 5.83
> Mms 219.87 g
> Vas 83.37
> Sensitivity 91 dB
> BL Product 21 TM
> Cut out diameter 14"
> Speaker Weight 20 lbs
> 
> Kelvin


This seems closer to home. I hadn't really looked at everything until this morning. In fact, I have a hand written note that shows some of those very specs. Not everything though. It has a pulp cone with a carbon fiber dust cap. And everybody knows that carbon fiber makes everything waaay louder.


----------



## jking29

so cal eddie said:


> ^^Love that style of rockford amps. You did great there, but what's up with leaving them exposed with no tinted windows?? You are quite brave.


All of the rear windows are tinted dark. You don't see them when you walk by.


----------



## Ampman

Got a question y'all, was there a HIFONICS Odin made before the series 6 I seen one that had the name Odin on it but there wasn't a series number do anyone know ? Thanks for any help


----------



## StockA4

Power [email protected]








She's a clean one.


----------



## StockA4

Punch 225.2


----------



## jcorkin

very clean, you just pick those up? i have 3 power [email protected]'s myself


----------



## StockA4

jcorkin said:


> very clean, you just pick those up? i have 3 power [email protected]'s myself


I've had the 225.2 for a bit. But I just picked up the 1100 today. I've never had one but back in the day, I was so impressed with the [email protected] that I bught one from a local shop. And even though I'm a diehard Orion person, that 800 was and is on my top 10 list. So needless to say I'm pretty excited about this one. It reminds me of a 2250 SX; an absolute beast at 4 ohms bridged!


----------



## normalicy

subwoofery said:


> Then the specs has to be:
> Model E15a
> Woofer Diameter 15"
> Voice Ciol diameter 2.5"
> Magnet Weight 100oz
> Cone Type Carbon Fiber
> Power Handling (rms) 500 watt
> X-MAX 15mm
> Suspension Travel 46mm
> DC Resistance 3.3/3.3 ohm
> Free Air Resonance 39hz
> Qts .715
> Qes .815
> Qms 5.83
> Mms 219.87 g
> Vas 83.37
> Sensitivity 91 dB
> BL Product 21 TM
> Cut out diameter 14"
> Speaker Weight 20 lbs
> 
> Kelvin


Yup, that's the one.


----------



## naujokas

My HU collection is supplemented with new things, received gifts - without wires and cd cassette:


----------



## StockA4

I have three 8 volt dead heads.








CD8053








CD8062
I have a CD8051 in the car that's about to come out and be gotten rid of.


----------



## EriCCirE

StockA4 said:


> I have three 8 volt dead heads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CD8053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CD8062
> I have a CD8051 in the car that's about to come out and be gotten rid of.



The others look new


----------



## marvnmars

the 8062 was imho the easiest to use h/u ever, big simple nob for volume, mid, treb, bal, etc.... quick and easy to adjust, i just took mine out to put in a cd7200 mkll, i honsetly miss the functionality of the 8062, immediate volume response and it just seems to have a fuller sound to it..enjoy


----------



## StockA4

marvnmars said:


> the 8062 was imho the easiest to use h/u ever, big simple nob for volume, mid, treb, bal, etc.... quick and easy to adjust, i just took mine out to put in a cd7200 mkll, i honsetly miss the functionality of the 8062, immediate volume response and it just seems to have a fuller sound to it..enjoy


I'm happy to hear that. I'm all about simple. And I can't wait to install this.


----------



## TheHammer

normalicy said:


> The e15A.22 is actually a different (and more recent) model. It had a flat cone.


Sweet thing is I have one of the flat Nomex cone ones BNIB.
Maybe try to dig it out and post a photo..

The Hammer


----------



## bigdwiz

Finally got up the unboxing and overview video for the RF Power 1000 Mosfet "Terminator Edition"....more info and power output bench test coming soon...

_Just to clarify, I got the amp from a guy on Craigslist, NOT *StockA4*, he just was nice enough to go pick it up for me. He took pics and posted them before shipping it to me and we knew about the channel issue but I told him to not bother with the seller. It was a losing cause to try and work with him. I just wanted to make this clear!_











See the video on YouTube in 1080P or embedded below:


----------



## Ampman

using my home computer which i never use had to send my iphone off for repair so if this go's where it shouldn't then over look me lol I got some old school goodies coming should have them next week PPI 2150 AM and a hifonics Odin there's no series number on the odin hoping someone will know what the deal is with it yall have a blessed day


----------



## so cal eddie

Does anyone have specs/parameters for the Petras Cardiac CX, FX, and HX series subs? I've only found some info online that doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## Ampman

bigdwiz said:


> Finally got up the unboxing and overview video for the RF Power 1000 Mosfet "Terminator Edition"....more info and power output bench test coming soon...
> 
> _Just to clarify, I got the amp from a guy on Craigslist, NOT *StockA4*, he just was nice enough to go pick it up for me. He took pics and posted them before shipping it to me and we knew about the channel issue but I told him to not bother with the seller. It was a losing cause to try and work with him. I just wanted to make this clear!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the video on YouTube in 1080P or embedded below:


nice amp, a few of mine there's no way I could afford when new, even if they have a few issues they are fixable that saves a lot of money. I enjoy watching your videos you've got a lot of really cool audio gear keep up the good work


----------



## subwoofery

bigdwiz said:


> Finally got up the unboxing and overview video for the RF Power 1000 Mosfet "Terminator Edition"....more info and power output bench test coming soon...
> 
> _Just to clarify, I got the amp from a guy on Craigslist, NOT *StockA4*, he just was nice enough to go pick it up for me. He took pics and posted them before shipping it to me and we knew about the channel issue but I told him to not bother with the seller. It was a losing cause to try and work with him. I just wanted to make this clear!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the video on YouTube in 1080P or embedded below:


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=36774&stc=1&d=1338664617 

Kelvin


----------



## bigdwiz

Yessir, I realize the T15004 will blow the Power 1000 Mosfet out of the water, no doubt there. I've seen that comparo before, thanks for posting it for all to see. The Power 1000 "25 to Life" will also smoke the 1000 Mosfet (slightly unfair as it is 5 channel)


----------



## bigdwiz

A little Photoshop and a classic amp...how can you go wrong?


----------



## ou812

I like.:bowdown:


----------



## jcorkin

Here are some rare, hard to come by soundstream ss15's, i dont even know when the last time i saw a pair of these, just picked them up.


----------



## TerryTee

Oldschool Eclipse 5303R


----------



## bigdwiz

Maybe I should start a new thread...old school amp art....


----------



## ou812

TerryTee said:


> Oldschool Eclipse 5303R


That's brand new isn't it? Love it.


----------



## Suicide Bobb

jcorkin said:


> Here are some rare, hard to come by soundstream ss15's, i dont even know when the last time i saw a pair of these, just picked them up.


Beautiful! 98db/w/m sensitivity...They look like pro audio woofers, they appear to be built like one too


----------



## jcorkin

the voice coils on these look massive as well, you happen to have the specs on them suicide bobb? ill take a pic of the spider/voice coil, im thinking its a 4"-5" coil, leaning more towards 5"


----------



## jcorkin

here is a pic of the the spider/voice coil area, remember this is a 15" sub, and the diameter of where the woofer meets the spider is pretty much as big in diameter as the dust cap, and the dust cap measure right at 5 1/4" so im guessing its a 5" coil!!!!!!!!!!! the measurements are in they have 5" coils!!!


----------



## LucidusRex

bring those bad boys over, j. we'll take 'em for a spin on the wt2 for specs if you need.


----------



## TerryTee

ou812 said:


> That's brand new isn't it? Love it.


That's used, mint condition just like new


----------



## Suicide Bobb

Specifications
ss 15
Recommended maximum
power handling, program (watts) 1000
Sensitivity, dB SPL
(1 meter/1 watt) 98.0
Nominal Impedance (ohms) 8
Frequency Response (Hz) 30-1000
Woofer size 15”
Maximum mounting depth 6-314”
Free air resonance (Hz) 35
Mounting cutout 14”
Approximate weight (lbs) 22..0
Mounting height l/4”


----------



## jcorkin

I found those specs in the online manual last night


----------



## The Dude

In case you wanted some of the missing T/S parameters for that SS15:


----------



## chad

The basket screams electrovoice but the back plate is not screaming it, unless there's one I'm forgetting about.


----------



## LucidusRex

chad said:


> The basket screams electrovoice but the back plate is not screaming it


that's what i said when he brought one by last night. we looked for anything that might indicate the build house, but came up short.

they need some playtime to stretch out after sitting for so long to get accurate specs, imo, but they were def in the same ballpark as what is published.


----------



## chad

Are the spiders sagged or is it the pic?

I'm still thinking EV.


----------



## LucidusRex

chad said:


> Are the spiders sagged or is it the pic?
> 
> I'm still thinking EV.


slightly sagged, but out of 8 runs, the fs pulled was 36.3xxxx hz each time, thus my suggestion for playtime. i guess you could call it a (re)break-in.

either ev or stanford, is my guess,.. but we wont know for sure until someone pops out of the woodwork and speaks up or i start digging around to confirm such theories.


----------



## quality_sound

I'm not sure about the SS and SS-Rs but the Exacts baskets were made by someone else and then machined in-house before final assembly. IIRC though, the SSs were pro subs and I'm pretty sure the SS-Rs were OEM'd from a prosound company and either built to SS specs or modded in-house before assembly like the Exacts. 

The SS-Rs and Exacts were friggin' _amazing_ subs.


----------



## jcorkin

and no more sagging spider, tomorrow im going to power it up with around 100 watts and see how she sounds


----------



## Oldskull

so cal eddie said:


> 4 new in box, 1 new out of box Petras Cardiac 15" subs
> 2 new out of box Petras Cardaic 12s
> 
> Don't know what I'm going to do with them yet, but I sure like 'em.


Nice score!!! Let me see what I can dig up on those.....


----------



## so cal eddie

^^Thanks. I have been looking around online and through my old magazines, and apparently these HX are really efficient free-air subs.

I still can't find info on the CX or FX, though, as I'm considering picking up the rest of those. I think there are about 8 more subs, all 15".


----------



## Ampman

Got this from eBay as parts repair Precision Power 2150AM it looks great only problem it had that kept it from working was a resistor got some kind of hot and it came out of the board it help stabilize the bias on the right channel took 5 minutes to fix, its now working 100% no offset voltage on the outputs at all very clean sound. got to put new power an ground wires in it an it's ready to go


----------



## smgreen20

Good find. Got to love it when things are marked for "parts or not working". I've got 4 Clarion CD changers and my Eclipse CD Changer that way, all working!!!! For pennies on the dollar. Just bought another Clarion CDC655Tz CD Changer and the DVS755z DVD player for $22.00 shipped, listed as non working. They were left in a house this guy bought. I'm willing to bet that they work. 

Always wanted an older PPI amp, that just might be the way I do it too.


----------



## Ampman

smgreen20 said:


> Good find. Got to love it when things are marked for "parts or not working". I've got 4 Clarion CD changers and my Eclipse CD Changer that way, all working!!!! For pennies on the dollar. Just bought another Clarion CDC655Tz CD Changer and the DVS755z DVD player for $22.00 shipped, listed as non working. They were left in a house this guy bought. I'm willing to bet that they work.
> 
> Always wanted an older PPI amp, that just might be the way I do it too.


Sometimes you can get really nice amps at good prices without there being much wrong with um I've got one more old school amp coming this week Hifonics Odin series 1 it's the one that Steven mantz first came out with cant wait to get it


----------



## PPI_GUY

Those 2150 amps are just about the best multi-purpose model PPI ever made in my opinion. They work equally well on mids/highs as they do on subs. Every time I think about selling mine, I always back out. Just can't bring myself to do it. Pathetic, I know.


----------



## Ampman

PPI_GUY said:


> Those 2150 amps are just about the best multi-purpose model PPI ever made in my opinion. They work equally well on mids/highs as they do on subs. Every time I think about selling mine, I always back out. Just can't bring myself to do it. Pathetic, I know.


 know what you mean there just can't bring myself to sell any of my old school PPI amps afraid if I do might not ever find any that sounds the way mine do so the Lord willing I'll just hang on to mine


----------



## Kane

anyone have a symbilink cable (din to rca) that they would get rid of? just picked up a amp without one and itching to install it!


----------



## Ampman

Ok, here's what I been waiting on :d series 1 Hifonics Odin got it parts repair from eBay didn't get so lucky on this one it's going to need some repairs that are not simple but it's fixable. thankfully the output drivers are in good shape, problem is all power supply related. It's in awesome shape for its age only some glue residue on top in a few places but can be cleaned up not bad I'd say love these old school amps


----------



## jcorkin

Made in R.S.A?


----------



## Ampman

Forgot to post a pic of the length of wire on this series 1 Odin even has the original fuse holder really cool


----------



## Ampman

jcorkin said:


> Made in R.S.A?


This was before Steven Mantz came to USA he started building amps in Africa


----------



## jcorkin

thats weird how it says Hifonics Corp leonia, NJ and then its made in Africa..........


----------



## jcorkin

So im thinking about using my Alumapro 22" sub teamed up with both of those SS15's for my sub channel for my home theatre system i will be building later this year.......... anybody got an idea of what size enclosures those SS15's like? ported or sealed? i put one in a 4.2 cuft slot ported box that i have for my old school orion hcca 15d and it sounded pretty decent but i know it can sound better, and i know someone on here has to have played with these before.


----------



## Ampman

I know rite, my understanding these were some of the first Hifonics Odins that were made but what information I've gathered may not be all correct but if you seen the circuit board up close you can tell its quite old.


----------



## Ampman

Another pic of my old school Hifonics Odin look at what the power rating is 10 watts less per channel than the series 6 7 8. it also has Darlington output drivers the newer series do not, numbers on the output transistors are tip-146 tip-141 don't think those are available anymore but not sure


----------



## normalicy

Ampman said:


> Another pic of my old school Hifonics Odin look at what the power rating is 10 watts less per channel than the series 6 7 8. it also has Darlington output drivers the newer series do not, numbers on the output transistors are tip-146 tip-141 don't think those are available anymore but not sure


I'm pretty confident in saying that you have a first gen Odin there. A very rare prize indeed. If you're wanting to know about he history of HiFonics (per Steve Mantz), check this link:
History: Zed, Maxxsonics, Hifonics


----------



## Ampman

Appreciate that normalicy, wow Mr Mantz was giving it to someone in that thread about him not getting recognition for Hifonics, dang he was a little on the upset side of things lol can't blame him one bit, I contacted Mr Mantz yesterday to ask if a schematics was still available for the series 1 Odin an he replied that it wasn't it was drawing way to much idle current over 5 amps worth so I found 2 diodes that regulates the voltage an keeps it stable were open replaced them an I got it working correctly now to get the DC offset under control and it'll be like new again I can't wait to hear this thing after all is rite hope all has a blessed day


----------



## Oldskull

so cal eddie said:


> ^^Thanks. I have been looking around online and through my old magazines, and apparently these HX are really efficient free-air subs.
> 
> I still can't find info on the CX or FX, though, as I'm considering picking up the rest of those. I think there are about 8 more subs, all 15".


Sorry it's taking me this long, long week for me, sorry. But indeed, cardiac was the only Petras line with free air subs. Petras also had the intro line with the pink Petras logo on the dustcap, the Cardiacs were the next line up, then the Predators, which later changed names to Prowlers, and their top line was the HyperThrow line. (if only I could remember which were which)... Anyway, those were the real Petras subs we all came to love, way before they came out with the crappy new HTs and HyperCast line!
You should not hesitate on getting the rest of them! I definitely would!!!


----------



## Oldskull

jcorkin said:


> Made in R.S.A?


Republic of South Africa... Hifonics was based in New Jersey, but their amps were still made In Africa then.


----------



## deodkid

finally got this classic nakamichi amp, to drive my nak sp-80 subs.


----------



## aaron7

Picked up a Rockford Fosgate RFX9200 today with the harnesses and remote. Hadn't seen a radio made by RF before and the three preouts & copper chassis caught my eye!


----------



## jcorkin

thats a good old rockford headunit there, always wanted one but never got to own one, but did play with the display model a good bit at the local rockford dealer back in the day.


----------



## for2nato

i love those RF decks


----------



## ReloadedSS

Rockford Decks are nice. I want to say they were built by Delco (yes, the same OEM for GM), with the very high end by Denon (RFX-8250). So, as you might expect the radio tuner should be really good, plus, copper chassis.


----------



## Blazemore

It's EV specially made for SS. Recone kit if you need one Speaker Exchange | Electro Voice 15″ EVX150 DIY Recone Kit


----------



## old-school

Couple of old school piece going into an install this week. Found this MC245 on Ebay a few months ago. Was a bit skeptical because it was listed as NEW. Indeed it showed up with no signs of it being ever installed.


----------



## old-school

And a set of Nakamich SP-65C I got as spares. Amazing condition for something nearly 20 years old. Been looking for a set like this for a long long time.


----------



## The Baron Groog

^ got som of the 5.25" MB in the workshop-need re-foaming


----------



## Bad_Cheetah

Was using this McIntosh before i got my hands on the Adcom.

Both are lovely, but i like the Detail on Adcom better, plus the headroom is quite nice as well. 40watts dont sound like 40 at all.

The SS Ref is not quite old but still its from 2005.


----------



## StockA4

I love this picture. "Child wonderment, McIntosh".


----------



## Ampman

Here's some pics of my PPI 2150AM after I upgraded to Kapton Tape as the insulator between transistors and heat sink, I also upgraded the power and ground wires to 8 gauge. A word of advise if you decide to use Kapton Tape in these older PPI'S with the bottom cover holding the transistors down to the heat sink, cut off a very small amount of the bolts that hold the bottom cover down, reason for this is the tape is way thinner than those mica insulators just that small amount of difference can cause the bolts to bottom out in their wells making the transistors to not fit as close to heat sink as they should, your amps may not have that problem but mine did so I wanted to pass that alone y'all have a blessed one


----------



## chevyfan88

old school sony xm-4045 i got from a bud of mine he only gave $15 for it and has never been hooked up. traded some other car stuff for it


----------



## Ampman

chevyfan88 said:


> old school sony xm-4045 i got from a bud of mine he only gave $15 for it and has never been hooked up. traded some other car stuff for it


Very good deal, those are nice amps.


----------



## chevyfan88

Ampman said:


> Very good deal, those are nice amps.


thanks, think it will be alright on 2 sets of mb quart onyx216 6.5"?


----------



## Ampman

chevyfan88 said:


> thanks, think it will be alright on 2 sets of mb quart onyx216 6.5"?


I think it would, I've got a Sony amp thats made like that one but mines a 2 channel at 60 watts RMS X 2 and the one I've got sounds awesome so I'd say yes


----------



## Bad_Cheetah

StockA4 said:


> I love this picture. "Child wonderment, McIntosh".


Thanks!


----------



## Kane

just picked this up the other day.... but its too long to fit under my seat


----------



## marvnmars

"just picked this up the other day.... but its too long to fit under my seat [/QUOTE]

you need something with a bench seat for that amp....


----------



## Kane

i have a 2nd gen. dodge 2500 quad cab, but it wont fit from one side to the hump in the middle


----------



## Ampman

Think I'm done with collecting old school amps, bought my last one today. It's been fun though I'm going to set back and enjoy looking at everyone else's stuff. Y'all have a blessed one


----------



## smgreen20

Bummer ampman. 

Almost grabbed a JL 10w0v2 today at a garage sale for $20. Went back and forth as to if I should or not. Now I wished I would've.


----------



## Kane

the one in the photo is a w6 but the foam is starting to crack


----------



## ryanr7386

Ampman said:


> Think I'm done with collecting old school amps, bought my last one today. It's been fun though I'm going to set back and enjoy looking at everyone else's stuff. Y'all have a blessed one


Ampman, didn't you buy an ADS P100 LNIB or NIB from me on fee-bay some time back?


----------



## Kane

picked this up today 880prs with xm


----------



## jcorkin

there are a decent amount of us nebraskans/huskers fans on here, its quite surprising


----------



## Kane

Go Big Red!


----------



## jcorkin

GBR!!!! Cant wait to get out of the navy so i can finally move back to "The Good Life"


----------



## Kane

Until then, thank you for serving!


----------



## Ampman

ryanr7386 said:


> Ampman, didn't you buy an ADS P100 LNIB or NIB from me on fee-bay some time back?


Nope sorry wasn't me.


----------



## Ampman

This is not good fellows: it looking like I will need to jump on board with the: HOW DO I BREAK THE ADDICTION OF OLD SCHOOL AMPS THREAD hahaha


----------



## smgreen20

You don't...... You're to let it consume you. My wife has come to terms with it and now she too embraces it. Hell, I even get $ for fathers day to buy something for the collection. How lucky am I?


----------



## Ampman

My wife to be don't look at it that way, she's says I should sell what I've collected to help pay for our wedding so I'm thinking I DON'T THINK SO!! lol


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> My wife to be don't look at it that way, she's says I should sell what I've collected to help pay for our wedding so I'm thinking I DON'T THINK SO!! lol


If it come down to it, if I had to sell my stuff Iwould in a heartbeat


----------



## aceofspades

nice stuff


----------



## Darth SQ

Ampman said:


> My wife to be don't look at it that way, she's says I should sell what I've collected to help pay for our wedding so I'm thinking I DON'T THINK SO!! lol




Are you sure she's the one?
Everytime there's a need for $$$, this topic will always come up and she'll be picking at you everytime you're in the garage working on it.
If you can live with the naggin then great, but it's only going to get worse.

Six months before I got married, I put a killer system in my new 85 S-10 and she was not happy.
She told me that I shouldn't be spending money like that. 
I told her that until we're married, she had no say. 
Solved that problem really quick.

Well we did get married and in time, she learned that I always had to have an automotive project going to be happy so she just gets out of the way and lets me do my thing.

FWIW,

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ampman

Should have my la la la la last collection tomorrow, who I am kidding I can't stop collecting old school car audio im so hooked not even therapy is going to help me


----------



## ryanr7386

Ampman said:


> My wife to be don't look at it that way, she's says I should sell what I've collected to help pay for our wedding so I'm thinking I DON'T THINK SO!! lol


Ya Right! Tell her to sell some of her Jewelry and see how that goes!


----------



## dales

if my wife would have had the "balls" to suggest such a thing, i wouldnt have a 6 year old. and i wouldnt have had to file bankruptcy...... GL mang


----------



## chad

Blazemore said:


> It's EV specially made for SS. Recone kit if you need one Speaker Exchange | Electro Voice 15″ EVX150 DIY Recone Kit


Balla! I've dealt with that place before too, good people.


----------



## jcorkin

yeah ive been thinking about ordering a rebuild kit for my ss15's just to have them in case something ever goes wrong with mine in the future as it might become hard to find a rebuild kit for these in the future.


----------



## Ampman

Guess this will be the last old school amp I collect. US Amps USA-50 got it parts/repair. Seller said powers up with no output, ( not ) they must have looked at the wrong light. I'll get it fixed when time permits y'all have a bless one.


----------



## StockA4

This one is going into the Mini Cooper. Just need to come up with a matching (same gen) 2 channel to run the front. I'm totally OCD and have to run matched stuff.
































This is obviously in need of some touch up paint here and there, but I think it's beautiful.


----------



## smgreen20

Just won a nib OS LANZAR TWS 1" tweets AANNNDDD..... A PPI Sedona APA430 IX that was listed as parts, non working as he never tested it. I'm in hopes that it works, all for the price of $25 shipped. Need the speaker plugs by the looks of the pics. If that's the case, anyone know where I can get some I'd need be?


----------



## Ampman

smgreen20 said:


> Just won a nib OS LANZAR TWS 1" tweets AANNNDDD..... A PPI Sedona APA430 IX that was listed as parts, non working as he never tested it. I'm in hopes that it works, all for the price of $25 shipped. Need the speaker plugs by the looks of the pics. If that's the case, anyone know where I can get some I'd need be?


Look at item # 220784116710 on eBay this will work on your amp. And I was watching that sucker but forgot when it came off dang it


----------



## for2nato

I could use a 430ix, but really need another 460ix. If the sedona is nonfunctional the good thing is their not hard to fix. Plus it will be an excuse to upgrade all the caps anyway.

Sent from your moms house using TapaTalk


----------



## smgreen20

I read by a fellow PG phorum member that the fets could benefit from being re-applied as they don't have the best contact to the sink as they could, so even if it works the caps will be replaced and I'll fix the fet issue. 

Ampman, thought you were done collection.  And thanks for the eBay item number.


----------



## JuiceMan88

StockA4 said:


> This one is going into the Mini Cooper. Just need to come up with a matching (same gen) 2 channel to run the front. I'm totally OCD and have to run matched stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is obviously in need of some touch up paint here and there, but I think it's beautiful.


eBay item: 140779868827 

If matching color isn't as important as series. Nice looking amp.

I had two Ulysses back in the late 90s.


----------



## IsakJohannessen

All your gear are new school :laugh:
This is old school:

















Anyone got a hideaway unit for the cdx-p1?


----------



## StockA4

DeuceRooster said:


> eBay item: 140779868827
> 
> If matching color isn't as important as series. Nice looking amp.
> 
> I had two Ulysses back in the late 90s.


Thank you. But I have my eye on a larger 4 channel. Might have to reconfigure my front end, but I can make it work.


----------



## marvnmars

IsakJohannessen said:


> All your gear are new school :laugh:
> This is old school:
> Anyone got a hideaway unit for the cdx-p1?


Man my first piece of car audio was an under dash pioneer 8-track, then the cassette player/fm tuner, that was a week or two ago..i also had a kenwood cassette deck with a flip down face at some point back then too, but the leds kept going out...returned it for my 1st and only alpine cassette (eject/rw/ff buttons would pop out weekly after it was 4 months old)... stuck w/nak after that until i bought my 1st indash cd player..

all you need is the 8 track player to complete that set, then you need a car to put it all in, something from the 70's...


----------



## Darth SQ

IsakJohannessen said:


> All your gear are new school :laugh:
> This is old school:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got a hideaway unit for the cdx-p1?


:bowdown:

You win. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Robb

IsakJohannessen said:


> All your gear are new school :laugh:
> This is old school:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got a hideaway unit for the cdx-p1?


:surprised:


----------



## normalicy

Been a while since I've posted anything, but I finally pulled these out of the boxes. The one on top has a weak faceplate but is fully functional otherwise. The one on the bottom is cherry. Oh and if anyone is interested in either, I'm willing to part with them. They've been sitting in their boxes for entirely too long (Bottom one has every accessory, top one has the remote & manual).


----------



## inuyasha.rules

Ampman said:


> My wife to be don't look at it that way, she's says I should sell what I've collected to help pay for our wedding so I'm thinking I DON'T THINK SO!! lol





ryanr7386 said:


> Ya Right! Tell her to sell some of her Jewelry and see how that goes!


 +1

or your music isnt loud enough

or do what i do. sell some and spend twice as much as you made :laugh:

ill have to post my old stuff when i collect it all. have a clairion that i got new in box for free, a couple rockfords, and some mobile authority


----------



## sak01

Love this thread! Very nice stuff!


----------



## IsakJohannessen

How bout the fancy one button remote for the KEX-73? :laugh:








Works very well this older school unit








It needs the GM-4 amp or other to power up.
Maybe this one?









Some newer school stuff


----------



## dales

normalcy. im local and interested. u live south correct?


----------



## smgreen20

inuyasha.rules said:


> +1
> 
> or your music isnt loud enough
> 
> or do what i do. sell some and spend twice as much as you made :laugh:
> 
> ill have to post my old stuff when i collect it all. have a clairion that i got new in box for free, a couple rockfords, and some mobile authority


What model clarion? I have to know..... It's my weakness.


----------



## roduk

Having just changed the amps, there's now a bit of old school in my boot 

Does anyone know what it all is??


----------



## HondAudio

normalicy said:


> Been a while since I've posted anything, but I finally pulled these out of the boxes. The one on top has a weak faceplate but is fully functional otherwise. The one on the bottom is cherry. Oh and if anyone is interested in either, I'm willing to part with them. They've been sitting in their boxes for entirely too long (Bottom one has every accessory, top one has the remote & manual).


Those have a certain classy, high-end look to them. What year did those come out?


----------



## Ampman

Green light in the middle of the palm tree I'd say that means my little USA-50 is working, one blown channel was the only problem now working 100% and as always I say thank you JESUS for helping me also I used Kapton tape instead of the old mica insulators very clean sound y'all have a bless one


----------



## normalicy

HondAudio said:


> Those have a certain classy, high-end look to them. What year did those come out?


They were made starting around 1998 I believe and went for around $800-1000 each depending on where you bought them. They were close to the top of the line for Pioneer.


----------



## dmazyn

Insatalled my old SS amps in the new ride.


----------



## ADCS-1

roduk said:


> Having just changed the amps, there's now a bit of old school in my boot
> 
> Does anyone know what it all is??


Let me guess, 3 Soundstream amps, 2 30-band EQ (ID or Alesis), 3-way x-over same as EQ, Phoenix Gols fuse box, servo controller for a Velodyne 12" (?) woofer?


----------



## JuiceMan88

ADCS-1 said:


> Let me guess, 3 Soundstream amps, 2 30-band EQ (ID or Alesis), 3-way x-over same as EQ, Phoenix Gols fuse box, servo controller for a Velodyne 12" (?) woofer?




That PG fuse setup is sweet!


----------



## chad

ADCS-1 said:


> 2 30-band EQ (ID or Alesis), 3-way x-over same as EQ,




Rane ME30/AC-23


Then again, IMHO, if it has blue LEDs it's not old skool.


----------



## chad

IsakJohannessen said:


> How bout the fancy one button remote for the KEX-73? :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works very well this older school unit


Note the tuner step.. if you are "seekng" at a .01 MHz step.... you are in for a long-ass seek.


----------



## PhotoGreg

StockA4 said:


> This one is going into the Mini Cooper. Just need to come up with a matching (same gen) 2 channel to run the front. I'm totally OCD and have to run matched stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is obviously in need of some touch up paint here and there, but I think it's beautiful.


Wow does those bring back memories.. 
Had two of those back in the day.


----------



## audiogodz1

chad said:


> Rane ME30/AC-23
> 
> 
> Then again, IMHO, if it has blue LEDs it's not old skool.





> Light-emitting diode - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Blue LEDs*
> 
> 
> The first blue LEDs using gallium nitride were made in 1971 by Jacques Pankove at RCA Laboratories.[62] These devices had too little light output to be of practical use and research into gallium nitride devices slowed. In August 1989, Cree Inc. introduced the first commercially available blue LED based on the indirect bandgap semiconductor, silicon carbide.[63] SiC LEDs had very low efficiency, no more than about 0.03%, but did emit in the blue portion of the visible light spectrum.
> 
> In the late 1980s, key breakthroughs in GaN epitaxial growth and p-type doping[64] ushered in the modern era of GaN-based optoelectronic devices. Building upon this foundation, in 1993 high-brightness blue LEDs were demonstrated. Efficiency (light energy produced vs. electrical energy used) reached 10%.[65] High-brightness blue LEDs invented by Shuji Nakamura of Nichia Corporation using gallium nitride revolutionized LED lighting, making high-power light sources practical.
> 
> By the late 1990s, blue LEDs had become widely available.



 



deodkid said:


> finally got this classic nakamichi amp, to drive my nak sp-80 subs.


JRC and SK...... Don't feel like I missed much now.


----------



## quality_sound

roduk said:


> Having just changed the amps, there's now a bit of old school in my boot
> 
> Does anyone know what it all is??


The rest has been guessed but it looks like a Rubicon ClassA 5.2 and two Rubicon ClassA 10.2s. Might be a Rubicon Renoir.


----------



## The Baron Groog

roduk said:


> Having just changed the amps, there's now a bit of old school in my boot
> 
> Does anyone know what it all is??


Hi Rod, good to see you on here-last I saw the Porsche was rocking McIntosh and the KEFs or myabe some 8" on ali baffles-I can see the amps have changed-what speakers are you now running?


----------



## imjustjason

quality_sound said:


> The rest has been guessed but it looks like a Rubicon ClassA 5.2 and two Rubicon ClassA 10.2s. Might be a Rubicon Renoir.


Rubicon Picasso, 10.2, 5.2.


----------



## bigdwiz

Some new old school arrivals...

Audio Art 100HC
Audio Art 2400 HO
Lanzar Opti 50c

*Who's the REAL Beast?*









*25x2 vs 50x2 vs 100x2?*


----------



## chad

> By the late 1990s, blue LEDs had become widely available.


Therefore not oldskool.


----------



## n_olympios

chad said:


> Rane ME30/AC-23
> 
> 
> Then again, IMHO, if it has blue LEDs it's not old skool.


I blame PG for forcing him change the LEDs in his amps.


----------



## roduk

The Baron Groog said:


> Hi Rod, good to see you on here-last I saw the Porsche was rocking McIntosh and the KEFs or myabe some 8" on ali baffles-I can see the amps have changed-what speakers are you now running?


Hiya - who's this? :laugh: I don't know any Baron Groogs!!! I'm now running -

Pro Audio 6.5's (18Sound 6ND430) on Ally Baffles in the doors.
I have made the change from cones to horns (superior!!  )so am running ID large bodies and B&C DE250 compression drivers on them and then have a pair of Infinity KEF Ribbon tweeters to reach the upper reaches in the A pillars.
Sub has changed to a Velodyne 10" up front, well, box in the passenger footwell and sub mounted as centrally as possible.
The HU has changed now, theres a MCD5000 instead of the MX406.



imjustjason said:


> Rubicon Picasso, 10.2, 5.2.


Nearly  - 

Rubicon Picasso
Rubicon Renoir
Rubicon 10.2

All upgraded as much as possible by Gordon Taylor of Genesis..



n_olympios said:


> I blame PG for forcing him change the LEDs in his amps.


I blame Gordon for bringing out the chav in me. :laugh:

It's just a nod at the upgrades - those in the know about old school Soundstream will ask questions, and thats when they get the lecture!!

Oh, sorry the eq's are Rane/USD same as in the Grand National 

Starting to sound good now...


----------



## smgreen20

bigdwiz said:


> Some new old school arrivals...
> 
> Audio Art 100HC
> Audio Art 2400 HO
> Lanzar Opti 50c
> 
> *Who's the REAL Beast?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *25x2 vs 50x2 vs 100x2?*


Now send the 50c go me when you're done with it. That's the exact series 50c I'm after. That one is gorgeous.


Booiinngggg *Beavis and Butthead sound*


----------



## audiogodz1

chad said:


> Therefore not oldskool.


Not in my book.


So, here's a couple of my Hermosa's. They are old school and have no blue led's.  These two are the two versions made and some people have not even seen the darker version which has a different shell design (though they look the same until you look close) and darker metal. The darker one is older and has a lower serial number by a lot.


----------



## e39er09

Amazing equipment


----------



## quality_sound

imjustjason said:


> Rubicon Picasso, 10.2, 5.2.


Damn, I totally missed that the one on the back left was a 4-channel. Hell of a set though.


----------



## StockA4

smgreen20 said:


> Now send the 50c go me when you're done with it. That's the exact series 50c I'm after. That one is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> Booiinngggg *Beavis and Butthead sound*


There's a line for that one.


----------



## Ampman

Here's one I'm not sure I posted or not, it looks awful whoever had it before the seller on eBay filled it with liquid nail an threw in 23 button cell batteries to the mix, seller got the bottom off but bent it all up I used a torch to straighten it out and I used a heat gun to get all the liquid nail out of it, the board was cracked in a few places put all that back together replaced output drivers in one of the channels hooked it up and I've been using it sounds awesome whoever had it didn't know it's value. Question is this amp a PPI 4030M or 4100AM the cover and board contradict each other y'all have a bless one


----------



## IsakJohannessen

chad said:


> Note the tuner step.. if you are "seekng" at a .01 MHz step.... you are in for a long-ass seek.


"US tunes from 87.5FM up to 107.9FM in .2 steps, while Europe tunes from 87.5FM to 108.0FM in .1 steps, and Japan from 76.0 to 89.9 in .1 steps."

I live in Norway so no problem


----------



## Blazemore

roduk said:


> All upgraded as much as possible by Gordon Taylor of Genesis..


What did the upgrades consist of?


----------



## roduk

Blazemore said:


> What did the upgrades consist of?


LME Preamp chips throughout
Rail caps upgraded 
Tx rewind
Input socket Bias set
Voltage trimmer
LF caps upgraded
Bias set
Input sockets changed 
Blue LED
and 100ml of snake oil.


----------



## The Baron Groog

roduk said:


> Hiya - who's this? :laugh: I don't know any Baron Groogs!!! I'm now running -
> 
> Pro Audio 6.5's (18Sound 6ND430) on Ally Baffles in the doors.
> I have made the change from cones to horns (superior!!  )so am running ID large bodies and B&C DE250 compression drivers on them and then have a pair of Infinity KEF Ribbon tweeters to reach the upper reaches in the A pillars.
> Sub has changed to a Velodyne 10" up front, well, box in the passenger footwell and sub mounted as centrally as possible.
> The HU has changed now, theres a MCD5000 instead of the MX406.


I was on talkaudio for a while, same name, and sorted out the Clarion/McIntosh cable for you via Yuri. You may see me on there again-changing jobs so they may lift my ban!


----------



## imjustjason

roduk said:


> LME Preamp chips throughout
> Rail caps upgraded
> Tx rewind
> Input socket Bias set
> Voltage trimmer
> LF caps upgraded
> Bias set
> Input sockets changed
> Blue LED
> and 100ml of snake oil.



Can I asked why you stopped at 100ml of snake oil? Was the standard 150ml's just a little too risky?


----------



## StockA4

My first Audio Art!


----------



## StockA4

A clean little tank.


----------



## StockA4

Always a crowd favorite.
















Fairly clean too.


----------



## bigdwiz

StockA4 said:


> My first Audio Art!


Gotta love the way those inputs work for the crossover! Nice looking amp, bro!


----------



## Ampman

When I post guts of any my amps think I'll make certain all the components are standing straight and of course if an amp don't look so hot give it a fresh coat of paint that is if its already a little beat up


----------



## WRX2010

bigdwiz said:


> Gotta love the way those inputs work for the crossover! Nice looking amp, bro!


Now his obsession with Audio Art amps and their SQ has begun.


----------



## StockA4

WRX2010 said:


> Now his obsession with Audio Art amps and their SQ has begun.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## renix

hmmm


----------



## bigdwiz

WRX2010 said:


> Now his obsession with Audio Art amps and their SQ has begun.


I guess I should show'n tell my latest AA amps? 

Here's one...MINT in box, Audio Art 2400 HO from 1998

*Rated at 100/200/400 watts* @ 4ohms stereo/2ohms stereo/4ohms bridged - *my tests showed 105.6/156.1/267.3* (resistive, not reactive loads). It has a 30A fuse and we can logically assume 12v x 30A = 360W * 60% efficiency = 216W, slightly more at the tested voltage of 13.8. Not sure where the 400w rating came from? I also have a 100HC I'll show pics of soon 

This amp will be put in the classifieds for sale. Contact me if you are interested. Would be perfect driving front stage at just over 100w/ch. I actually had someone buy this amp, then after I let them know the output, they were disappointed and I gladly gave a refund. Honesty is the best policy folks, it is what it is :wings:


----------



## smgreen20

I like the "Birth certificate" you made D. When I get to the point where I will be benching them, I'll have to do that.



On to the main reason for my post. My new "toy" showed up today. I would've made a video for it, but my family was present while I opened it. After all, it was my fathers day gift.

1992 LANZAR TWS tweeters, NIB.
EVERYTHING is there, from the mounting options to the manual to the in-line passive caps. This is the year and the company that got me into car audio. 
























































In a day or two, my PPI Sedona APA430ix should be here, I'll get pics up asap.


----------



## Kane

I currently have the chance to buy a Earthquake 4300, should i take the plung? Anyone know these?


----------



## WRX2010

Some beauties I just posted for sale in the classifieds: [sorry these pics kinda stink cuz of bad lighting and my camera sucks ]


----------



## smgreen20

Kane said:


> I currently have the chance to buy a Earthquake 4300, should i take the plung? Anyone know these?


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I want one SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO freakin bad. GET IT!!!!! Then give it to me. 

I used to have one back in '96 and I've wanted one again ever since. 

How much, may I ask?


----------



## MACS

bigdwiz said:


> I guess I should show'n tell my latest AA amps?
> 
> Here's one...MINT in box, Audio Art 2400 HO from 1998
> 
> *Rated at 100/200/400 watts* @ 4ohms stereo/2ohms stereo/4ohms bridged - *my tests showed 105.6/156.1/267.3* (resistive, not reactive loads). It has a 30A fuse and we can logically assume 12v x 30A = 360W * 60% efficiency = 216W, slightly more at the tested voltage of 13.8. Not sure where the 400w rating came from? I also have a 100HC I'll show pics of soon


I can't wait to see the test results of the 100HC .

David Yeh said the 2400HO was the same board as the 200.2 (not the 200.2T or RXT). My factory brochure lists the 200.2 as follows: 100x2 @ 4 ohm, 170.2 @ 2 ohm, 375x1 @ 4 ohm. Also noted on the brochure. "Required voltage 11v to 16v". 

diymobileaudio.com/forum/1618052-post94.html

.


----------



## Kane

smgreen20 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I want one SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO freakin bad. GET IT!!!!! Then give it to me.
> 
> I used to have one back in '96 and I've wanted one again ever since.
> 
> How much, may I ask?


pretty cheap imo


----------



## smgreen20

If you have the $$ and it wont hurt you, go for it. 

Which version is it? The one w/the silver "insert" that has the power rating on it, or the darker colored one where the "insert" says... "The worlds most powerful amplifier"? The later in the one I had and want again, but begers can't be choosers.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Just got my Continuum back from repair/modification(if you didn't see in the guts section)... It had some switch issues... 


I also had nickle (thanks for the Rec Aaron) "Tiffiny" style RCAs installed to make it more durable/less prone to RCA input failure (like the REFs where, but these somehow got missed)





































Big thanks to Aaron H for doing this..!!


----------



## JuiceMan88

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Just got my Continuum back from repair/modification(if you didn't see in the guts section)... It had some switch issues...
> 
> 
> I also had nickle (thanks for the Rec Aaron) "Tiffiny" style RCAs installed to make it more durable/less prone to RCA input failure (like the REFs where, but these somehow got missed)
> 
> Big thanks to Aaron H for doing this..!!


Beautiful piece!!


----------



## StockA4

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Just got my Continuum back from repair/modification(if you didn't see in the guts section)... It had some switch issues...
> 
> 
> I also had nickle (thanks for the Rec Aaron) "Tiffiny" style RCAs installed to make it more durable/less prone to RCA input failure (like the REFs where, but these somehow got missed)
> 
> Very nice work on the rca's. There' are a few amps I'd love to have that done to. I wonder if there's anyone local who would be interested in such an undertaking.


----------



## imjustjason

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


>


Dead sexy.


----------



## Ampman

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Just got my Continuum back from repair/modification(if you didn't see in the guts section)... It had some switch issues...
> 
> 
> I also had nickle (thanks for the Rec Aaron) "Tiffiny" style RCAs installed to make it more durable/less prone to RCA input failure (like the REFs where, but these somehow got missed)
> 
> Big thanks to Aaron H for doing this..!!


Love those old school SoundStream amps


----------



## roduk

That Conti looks fabulous!!


----------



## Kane

picked these guys up today!


----------



## Kane

p1 came with remote and changer


----------



## smgreen20

Arrived today, My PPI Sedona APA430ix. Got this baby off of ebay for $26 shipped and labeled as for parts/not working. Well.... after a good cleaning and a quick check inside to see if there was anything blown/bad, it all checked good so I put power to it and viola! It works 100% The only thing missing from it were the 2 plugs for the speaker wire. I'll buy those this week off of ebay too. W/o further ado.... 

























































One last question, do I *NEED* to have a "chip" (the xover chip) in to have it pass the signal on?


----------



## Darth SQ

smgreen20 said:


> Arrived today, My PPI Sedona APA430ix. Got this baby off of ebay for $26 shipped and labeled as for parts/not working. Well.... after a good cleaning and a quick check inside to see if there was anything blown/bad, it all checked good so I put power to it and viola! It works 100% The only thing missing from it were the 2 plugs for the speaker wire. I'll buy those this week off of ebay too. W/o further ado....
> One last question, do I *NEED* to have a "chip" (the xover chip) in to have it pass the signal on?


What the manual say?

PrecisionPower

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ampman

smgreen20 said:


> Arrived today, My PPI Sedona APA430ix. Got this baby off of ebay for $26 shipped and labeled as for parts/not working. Well.... after a good cleaning and a quick check inside to see if there was anything blown/bad, it all checked good so I put power to it and viola! It works 100% The only thing missing from it were the 2 plugs for the speaker wire. I'll buy those this week off of ebay too. W/o further ado.... One last question, do I *NEED* to have a "chip" (the xover chip) in to have it pass the signal on?


Nope it will pass a signal without a crossover chip guarantee it


----------



## Sodasplosion2400

New kid on the block here, joined a couple months ago because of this thread and thought I'd share what I currently have. I know it's not all considered as REALLY old school but... I'll let you guys decide.


----------



## Sodasplosion2400

And the rest.


----------



## Sodasplosion2400

I know these aren't considered to be "aftermarket" speakers but is anyone familiar with the late 80's early 90's Chrysler Infinity speakers with the EMIT tweeters built into them?


----------



## Ampman

Sodasplosion2400 said:


> And the rest.


Nice stuff


----------



## Ampman

Not sure on how to start my own thread so hope it's ok to pass on some tech advice on this one 
If anyone has a Sony XDP-766EQ that when it's turned on or after a minute or two is on that it looks as though the spectrum analyzer display 
comes up and stays on without any signal applied to the inputs it will most likely be IC 304 that part is available by special order only but is available Sony used that chip in other units they built such as home audio as well part # 8-759-991-11 hope this will help others with that problem have a bless one


----------



## smgreen20

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> What the manual say?
> 
> PrecisionPower
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Ahhh, but grasshopper, this cricket did search online and found a manual. The manual I found didn't say and it was for a different version 430ix then this one. But thanks hot that link, I'll look through it.


----------



## Darth SQ

smgreen20 said:


> Ahhh, but grasshopper, this cricket did search online and found a manual. The manual I found didn't say and it was for a different version 430ix then this one. But thanks hot that link, I'll look through it.


That's all we can ask of you....young padiwan.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## silver6

Sodasplosion2400 said:


> I know these aren't considered to be "aftermarket" speakers but is anyone familiar with the late 80's early 90's Chrysler Infinity speakers with the EMIT tweeters built into them?


I wonder if I can score some of these at the junkyard!


----------



## Kane

I have these end caps that came in a box with some stuff i bought...if anyone needs them let me know! I have no use for them


----------



## JuiceMan88

smgreen20 said:


> Arrived today, My PPI Sedona APA430ix. Got this baby off of ebay for $26 shipped and labeled as for parts/not working. Well.... after a good cleaning and a quick check inside to see if there was anything blown/bad, it all checked good so I put power to it and viola! It works 100% The only thing missing from it were the 2 plugs for the speaker wire. I'll buy those this week off of ebay too. W/o further ado....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One last question, do I *NEED* to have a "chip" (the xover chip) in to have it pass the signal on?


Nice find there. I have a much smaller Sedona that trickyricky is doing some mods on right now. I'll post pics and info up once he is done. It's gonna take some unsuspecting people off guard.


----------



## bigdwiz

1997 Audio Art 100HC Cheater Amp.

Rated 50x2 at 4 ohms, said to do over 1100w bridged at 1 ohm!*

* Test from UK autohifi magazine in 1997 (not sure the month). If anyone has this issue and could scan the article, I'd be your friend for life :laugh:

This amp is almost perfect. I found two tiny scratches, but I'd rate it 9.8/10. Oh yeah, it came in the box w/ the manual and dual fuse holders












*They call it "Art" for a reason *


----------



## roduk

^ That is stunning!!!

Ask over on Talk Audio Online Car Audio Magazine & Forum - Talk Audio Online Car Audio Magazine & Forum - Magazine for the review - someone might have it.. 

Cool - Glad to see you on there - I'm The Rug Doctor


----------



## WRX2010

I love the CA&E mags as a backdrop. nice theme there.


----------



## bigdwiz

roduk said:


> ^ That is stunning!!!
> 
> Ask over on Talk Audio Online Car Audio Magazine & Forum - Talk Audio Online Car Audio Magazine & Forum - Magazine for the review - someone might have it..
> 
> Cool - Glad to see you on there - I'm The Rug Doctor


Thank you!! I'll send you a PM here.




> I love the CA&E mags as a backdrop. nice theme there.


Thanks. My "photography studio" is so simple it's funny


----------



## Ampman

Anyone else having problems uploading pics I keep getting a message the server is unavailable ?


----------



## StockA4

A few of my Orions. I never thought I'd see the day, but I have to let a couple of these go.








Problem is, most of these are keepers. Not sure if you can tell, but the 2150's board is out awaiting a recap. I have the caps, I just need someone local with a steadier hand than mine. I don't trust myself. Especially with Nichicons.


----------



## Ampman

Not sure what's going on with DIY mobile I can't upload pics anymore. Don't know how to do that through my home computer so guess its been fun y'all have a bless one


----------



## nadams5755

all i can contribute to this thread is my PG eq215ix..


----------



## Ampman

nadams5755 said:


> all i can contribute to this thread is my PG eq215ix..


Cool


----------



## inuyasha.rules

StockA4 said:


> Not sure if you can tell, but the 2150's board is out awaiting a recap. I have the caps, I just need someone local with a steadier hand than mine. I don't trust myself. Especially with Nichicons.


recapping stuff isnt too bad, just make sure you use a good iron and good solder. the trick is get the heat on and off as quick as you can while getting the joint hot enough to fully "wet." if you were closer id help ya out


----------



## legend94

bigdwiz said:


> 1997 Audio Art 100HC Cheater Amp.
> 
> Rated 50x2 at 4 ohms, said to do over 1100w bridged at 1 ohm!*
> 
> * Test from UK autohifi magazine in 1997 (not sure the month). If anyone has this issue and could scan the article, I'd be your friend for life :laugh:
> 
> This amp is almost perfect. I found two tiny scratches, but I'd rate it 9.8/10. Oh yeah, it came in the box w/ the manual and dual fuse holders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They call it "Art" for a reason *



awesome, have you read the thread on here where the designer of this amp has posted several times?


----------



## legend94




----------



## bigdwiz

legend94 said:


> awesome, have you read the thread on here where the designer of this amp has posted several times?


I don't recall reading this...can you provide a link? :deal2:


----------



## legend94

bigdwiz said:


> I don't recall reading this...can you provide a link? :deal2:


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...716-i-didnt-know-audio-art-back-business.html

very good read


----------



## bigdwiz

legend94 said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...716-i-didnt-know-audio-art-back-business.html
> 
> very good read


:bowdown:


----------



## StockA4

inuyasha.rules said:


> recapping stuff isnt too bad, just make sure you use a good iron and good solder. the trick is get the heat on and off as quick as you can while getting the joint hot enough to fully "wet." if you were closer id help ya out


I have decent equipment. I just haven't practiced enough to be as good as I'd like to be. Also, it's my understanding that Nichicons have about a 3 or 5 second window. This puts me under major pressure. And since I pretty much suck at soldering, that's no good at all. I wish you were closer too!

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

bigdwiz said:


> 1997 Audio Art 100HC Cheater Amp.
> 
> Rated 50x2 at 4 ohms, said to do over 1100w bridged at 1 ohm!*
> 
> * Test from UK autohifi magazine in 1997 (not sure the month). If anyone has this issue and could scan the article, I'd be your friend for life :laugh:
> 
> This amp is almost perfect. I found two tiny scratches, but I'd rate it 9.8/10. Oh yeah, it came in the box w/ the manual and dual fuse holders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They call it "Art" for a reason *


WOW.. always wanted to own one of these. Just sold a really clean 50HC and my 2 x 200ms I own are mintish. One of my 400s I redid from brown to white nad it looks great.. still have to convert another brown one over.. Im a Audio Art whore!


----------



## Ampman

trying out my new down load of tap talk the old version was no longer available costed 2.99 guess I'll see if it's going to be ok old school Sony XDP-210EQ 1 of 3


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> trying out my new down load of tap talk the old version was no longer available costed 2.99 guess I'll see if it's going to be ok old school Sony XDP-210EQ 1 of 3


Well it worked :d


----------



## Ampman

Still playing with this new app. With all the extreme temps we've had an Eclipse would be just the thing to have rite about now ? ?


----------



## Suicide Bobb

Sodasplosion2400 said:


> I know these aren't considered to be "aftermarket" speakers but is anyone familiar with the late 80's early 90's Chrysler Infinity speakers with the EMIT tweeters built into them?


You know, I think I might have the amplifier that went with them. Those are sweet btw, it's not often you see branded speakers in a car that are actually made by said manufacturer lol

I cannot recall how I came upon the amp, I think it might have been when I did a package deal with this one guy who bought out a car audio shop that went out of business. I bought all the amps he thought were blown. This one says it's made by Infinity, but was installed in a Chrysler. Went I opened it up, I was very surprised with the guts. I thought they looked fantastic for a stock amp! That's why I'm assuming it goes with those speakers. I'll post pics shortly.


----------



## Ampman

My old school Sony CDX-C90 with original remote ? ?


----------



## Ampman

Sony CDX-C910 ? ?


----------



## StockA4

Ampman said:


> My old school Sony CDX-C90 with original remote &#55357;&#56399; &#55357;&#56833;


Beautiful deck. I just got rid of mine. It was a tape deck though. It was NIB and I never got to listen to it. I have a few Eclipse decks, but I'd really like to audition one of these. Or a couple of the other nice Sony's.


----------



## StockA4

Here's my little Pioneer I've been sitting on for quite some time. Equalization off:









Equalization on:








It isn't much, but it's certainly old school!


----------



## bamelanc

CDX-C760


----------



## bamelanc

XE-90MkII


----------



## Ampman

StockA4 said:


> Here's my little Pioneer I've been sitting on for quite some time. Equalization off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equalization on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't much, but it's certainly old school!


Cool EQ. ?


----------



## Ampman

Sony XE-744 EQ ? ?


----------



## bamelanc

What is this? LP1 or LP2?


----------



## bamelanc

Came across this lately...


----------



## StockA4

My new baby. The equipment gathering for the Mini Cooper is finally coming to a close. 

























And here's both;








At this point I'd like to give a shout out to WRX2010. This Olympus came from him. It arrived very well packaged and he is very reasonable and rock solid to deal with.

You've guaranteed my return business, Jon. Thank you very much!


----------



## bigdwiz

bamelanc said:


> What is this? LP1 or LP2?



I'm pretty sure that's an AF2/HD


----------



## bigdwiz

StockA4 said:


>


Very nice setup U have there bro!


----------



## IsakJohannessen

Altec Lansing ALS 693 with new surrounds. I´m repairing the two way version as well.









Notice the carbon fibre cone. Also the terminals allow for biamp. I´ll post some pics of the 2 way version later on.


----------



## WRX2010

StockA4 said:


> My new baby. The equipment gathering for the Mini Cooper is finally coming to a close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's both;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I'd like to give a shout out to WRX2010. This Olympus came from him. It arrived very well packaged and he is very reasonable and rock solid to deal with.
> 
> You've guaranteed my return business, Jon. Thank you very much!



Thanks man. The Olympus and Zeus are the perfect mates. same size, tons of underrated power and perfect for an active setup. Make sure you take pics and post a build log for the mini.


----------



## Kane

IsakJohannessen said:


> Altec Lansing ALS 693 with new surrounds. I´m repairing the two way version as well.


Altec made some great speakers! I had a 6.5 component set that sounded fantastic!


----------



## bigdwiz

^^ I agree! Those Altecs look way cool and although I've never heard them, I'm sure they sound great as well. Nice job on the surrounds!


----------



## Doc ProMos

Here are a few of my items... I'll post some more up shortly... including 2 PPI Pro Art 100's, 2 PPI Pro Art 50's and 2 PPI Pro Art 25's... and some other old Fosgate stuff....

This pic has a Pro Art 50 










This is a PPI Pro Mos 425, Pro Mos 2050, 4200m, 2050am, PSL SE2200, DEQ30, PAR-225, FRX-322, AC 2xs, Fosgate PR-7000 a set of Boston Acoustic 6.5 3-way and a set of Diamond Audio 6.5 hex 3-way .... more to come.... thanx for lookin...Keith


----------



## doobious62

I ran across this in my storage the other day. My better half told me "I found this weird metal thing".


----------



## StockA4

[/QUOTE]

Is that an Audio Art in there?


----------



## Doc ProMos

StockA4 said:


>


Is that an Audio Art in there?[/QUOTE]

It is a PSL SE2200... made by PPI... I like it more cuz its made by PPI and has a 24 ct Gold board than anything else...


----------



## Ampman

bamelanc said:


> XE-90MkII


I've got a couple of the XE-90's those are great sounding EQ's


----------



## StockA4

Doc ProMos said:


> Is that an Audio Art in there?


It is a PSL SE2200... made by PPI... I like it more cuz its made by PPI and has a 24 ct Gold board than anything else...














[/QUOTE]

Wow! That's a beautiful piece of machinery there.


----------



## Doc ProMos

StockA4 said:


> It is a PSL SE2200... made by PPI... I like it more cuz its made by PPI and has a 24 ct Gold board than anything else...


Wow! That's a beautiful piece of machinery there.[/QUOTE]

I don't know if it sounds good, but I agree it looks great.... i will try to get some better pics of it up later... thanx


----------



## StockA4

Doc ProMos said:


> Wow! That's a beautiful piece of machinery there.


I don't know if it sounds good, but I agree it looks great.... i will try to get some better pics of it up later... thanx[/QUOTE]

I'm wondering if those two caps shouldn't be standing up though?


----------



## Ampman

Anyone have a speaker plug that will fit my LXR-100 ?? ? thanks ?


----------



## TrickyRicky

StockA4 said:


> I don't know if it sounds good, but I agree it looks great.... i will try to get some better pics of it up later... thanx


I'm wondering if those two caps shouldn't be standing up though?[/QUOTE]


They should be, unless their different than the other's besides them. Which they shouldn't be, their all parallel and more than likely are the same. That being said they are torn out, I bet the leg/pin either came out of the via hole or the capacitor itself. Either way it needs to be fixed before testing or using. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## ryanr7386

TrickyRicky said:


> I'm wondering if those two caps shouldn't be standing up though?



They should be, unless their different than the other's besides them. Which they shouldn't be, their all parallel and more than likely are the same. That being said they are torn out, I bet the leg/pin either came out of the via hole or the capacitor itself. Either way it needs to be fixed before testing or using. Just my .02 cents.[/QUOTE]

They look to have been replaced and they were taller than the original, thus the reason for laying them over. My .02 cents.


----------



## Doc ProMos

Correct, they are bigger than the other caps and I haven't inspected it close enough to see if they were replaced or not... they are glued in place... if they aren't original I will replace them with ones that fit because I agree it's kind of an eye soar on such a beautiful board...


----------



## smgreen20

Ampman said:


> Anyone have a speaker plug that will fit my LXR-100 ?? ? thanks ?


Nope, so you should just sell the amp to me. That way I can pair it with my LXR120Q.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Just when I think I am out, it drags me back in. 
Picked up another PPI amp this week. 4200am in pretty good shape. 
Big thanks to *Dereck* (bigdwiz) for helping me get logged back in. And *Doc ProMos*, I think we are going to be friends.


----------



## Doc ProMos

PPI_GUY said:


> Just when I think I am out, it drags me back in.
> Picked up another PPI amp this week. 4200am in pretty good shape.
> Big thanks to *Dereck* (bigdwiz) for helping me get logged back in. And *Doc ProMos*, I think we are going to be friends.


Hello PPI Guy... I agree, I think we have plenty in common... I hope we haven't been driving EBay prices up on each other... I bought a 4200m and was bidding on a 4200am recently... I hope to get the 6 Pro Art amps in this week... several are in original boxes....Keith


----------



## PPI_GUY

Keith (Doc ProMos) check your pm's for a message.


----------



## bigdwiz

Doc ProMos said:


> Here are a few of my items... I'll post some more up shortly... including 2 PPI Pro Art 100's, 2 PPI Pro Art 50's and 2 PPI Pro Art 25's... and some other old Fosgate stuff....
> 
> This pic has a Pro Art 50


I'll trade you my entire collection for the Viper 

Much better than my offer to Steve Meade, I told him it would take a Lexus LF-A


----------



## Doc ProMos

bigdwiz said:


> I'll trade you my entire collection for the Viper
> 
> Much better than my offer to Steve Meade, I told him it would take a Lexus LF-A


I might take it for the Yellow Viper... u have a nice collection..hehe.... but I wouldn't do it for the White Viper -- it's my newest toy -- 

BigD, I would like to talk to you about your website when you have a chance... Keith


----------



## ryanr7386

Doc ProMos said:


> Here are a few of my items... I'll post some more up shortly... including 2 PPI Pro Art 100's, 2 PPI Pro Art 50's and 2 PPI Pro Art 25's... and some other old Fosgate stuff....
> 
> This pic has a Pro Art 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a PPI Pro Mos 425, Pro Mos 2050, 4200m, 2050am, PSL SE2200, DEQ30, PAR-225, FRX-322, AC 2xs, Fosgate PR-7000 a set of Boston Acoustic 6.5 3-way and a set of Diamond Audio 6.5 hex 3-way .... more to come.... thanx for lookin...Keith


Most guys have a calander or two on their Garage walls showing off some Racks but I see you prefer to display them on a Shelf!


----------



## Doc ProMos

ryanr7386 said:


> Most guys have a calander or two on their Garage walls showing off some Racks but I see you prefer to display them on a Shelf!


I'm gonna need to quote you on that one... that's the funniest (most funny) thing I've heard all week.... btw- the parentheses are to show that folks from AR really can speak properly... hehe... Keith


----------



## legend94

chevyfan88 said:


> thanks, think it will be alright on 2 sets of mb quart onyx216 6.5"?


YES!

that was a hell of a good deal


----------



## ryanr7386

Doc ProMos said:


> I'm gonna need to quote you on that one... that's the funniest (most funny) thing I've heard all week.... btw- the parentheses are to show that folks from AR really can speak properly... hehe... Keith


Quote away! Glad you had a good laugh. Take care.


----------



## Doc ProMos

Here are some pics of my new find... I've been looking for one in good shape for awhile...

























My favorite part of the whole package is in the instructions where they cross out misspelled words and hand write it in..










Gotta love old school car audio...


----------



## Ampman

smgreen20 said:


> Nope, so you should just sell the amp to me. That way I can pair it with my LXR120Q.


Make an offer just might let it go ?


----------



## Ampman

Anyone know when an what model was the first series of lanzar amps been looking but there's not much info out there ?


----------



## Doc ProMos

Ampman said:


> Anyone know when an what model was the first series of lanzar amps been looking but there's not much info out there ?


I think I ran across some Lanzar amp history recently while I was searching for some info on PPI-70 and PPI-120... I'll go through history later and see if I can find it...


----------



## StockA4

Not sure about when there were made, or even where. But they do have the same characteristics of the 50 watt "cheaters", if you want to use that word.


----------



## Ampman

Doc ProMos said:


> I think I ran across some Lanzar amp history recently while I was searching for some info on PPI-70 and PPI-120... I'll go through history later and see if I can find it...


Thanks doc hope you can find something on the Lanzar's it would be most appreciated I've done a few searches but all I come up with is stuff on the opti's and if you find something on the PPI-70 or 120 hope youll post that as well, I've got the itch for the older old school amps an would enjoy seeing some history on both have a blessed Sunday ?


----------



## Doc ProMos

Ampman said:


> Thanks doc hope you can find something on the Lanzar's it would be most appreciated I've done a few searches but all I come up with is stuff on the opti's and if you find something on the PPI-70 or 120 hope youll post that as well, I've got the itch for the older old school amps an would enjoy seeing some history on both have a blessed Sunday ?


btw- I will have multiples of some of the older stuff within a week and i really only want 1 of each... if your interested I'll probably end up selling them for what I paid for them... like a PR-7000, PR-250 etc


----------



## bigdwiz

Doc ProMos said:


> Here are some pics of my new find... I've been looking for one in good shape for awhile...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite part of the whole package is in the instructions where they cross out misspelled words and hand write it in..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love old school car audio...




Wow, that is in GREAT shape! It took me nearly a year to find a manual for these, once I found one, I scanned it and emailed it to Rockford so they could have one on file. They told me before they've moved a few times and misplaced some of the old manuals/literature, so I'm glad to pass the info on so others can benefit as well.


----------



## bigdwiz

I posted this about 50 pages back, but here's my Punch 100 slider. This one was much harder to find than the Punch 40, although the ones I found are not as MINT as Doc Pro MOS's...


----------



## Doc ProMos

bigdwiz said:


> I posted this about 50 pages back, but here's my Punch 100 slider. This one was much harder to find than the Punch 40, although the ones I found are not as MINT as Doc Pro MOS's...


That is one of the top 3 amps I'm missing that I'm really wanting along with the PPI-70 and PPI-120 which are on the top of my list... Keith


----------



## Bugstyvy

Todays Find.....


----------



## bigdwiz

^^ Maybe one day this guy will be able to find some quality gear...:laugh:

J/K, the Autotek 7600 BTS is one SAWEET amp!!


----------



## Ampman

bigdwiz said:


> I posted this about 50 pages back, but here's my Punch 100 slider. This one was much harder to find than the Punch 40, although the ones I found are not as MINT as Doc Pro MOS's...


I didn't know there was a punch 100 slider I need to look around a little more ?


----------



## Ampman

Bugstyvy said:


> Todays Find.....


Now that's old school greatness like those amps ? ?


----------



## radwilsons5803

Any old school Hifonics fans out there that can help me get some specs on these subs. Big D has given me a little but id like to know a little more if possible. Lmk, thanks


----------



## StockA4

radwilsons5803 said:


> Any old school Hifonics fans out there that can help me get some specs on these subs. Big D has given me a little but id like to know a little more if possible. Lmk, thanks
> 
> Might be what you already have, but here's this:
> Made in USA (Some Hifonics models on this list were made in Germany)
> 4" voice coil
> Sensitivity-90
> Frequency 40-800
> Power range 400 watts
> List Price $370
> 1990 CA&E Directory
> 
> Those are beautiful and in amazing condition. Very nice.


----------



## radwilsons5803

Not at all, these are the first specs ive gotten on them, much appreciated! I do know Big D said they were from around 89-90 so that's all i had to go on. Besides the flaws on the basket they are definitely in amazing condition so thank you.


----------



## IsakJohannessen

Here´s the 693 from earlier









and these are the 692, two way








All new surrounds. Voice of the highway


----------



## StockA4

radwilsons5803 said:


> Not at all, these are the first specs ive gotten on them, much appreciated! I do know Big D said they were from around 89-90 so that's all i had to go on. Besides the flaws on the basket they are definitely in amazing condition so thank you.


No problem. And ya, the cones are great and the baskets are pretty easily dealt with. The amazing part is thae these subs were built around 22 years ago, have obviously seen some use, and still look that good. I'd love to know how those sound if you don't get rid of them.


----------



## radwilsons5803

Ive only free aired them and they sounded good. Just need a nice solid enclosure for them is all, got a couple cheap ones laying around but id rather throw them in a mdf built enclosure. Once i do ill let you know what i think of them


----------



## Ampman

IsakJohannessen said:


> Here´s the 693 from earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these are the 692, two way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All new surrounds. Voice of the highway


Very nice ?


----------



## chad

radwilsons5803 said:


> Any old school Hifonics fans out there that can help me get some specs on these subs. Big D has given me a little but id like to know a little more if possible. Lmk, thanks


Gauss, all the way.... 2 spiders too.


----------



## bigdwiz

> Made in USA (Some Hifonics models on this list were made in Germany)
> 4" voice coil
> Sensitivity-90
> Frequency 40-800
> Power range 400 watts
> List Price $370
> 1990 CA&E Directory





radwilsons5803 said:


> Not at all, these are the first specs ive gotten on them, much appreciated! I do know Big D said they were from around 89-90 so that's all i had to go on. Besides the flaws on the basket they are definitely in amazing condition so thank you.




Duh, I looked in the 1989 Directory, but must have not looked in 1990 :blush: Nice research Stock, I may need to hire you one day


----------



## Ampman

Got it a few days ago nice amp at a decent price, I was surprised though to find it has Darlington output transistors really strong amp for its size an power rating, and ain't bad looking either ?


----------



## aaron7

Aw it's adorable! haha


----------



## StockA4

bigdwiz said:


> Duh, I looked in the 1989 Directory, but must have not looked in 1990 :blush: Nice research Stock, I may need to hire you one day


No problem. I'll take payment in the form of electronics.


----------



## IsakJohannessen

Picked up a super mint contition Phoenix gold eq-215 today, original box with packet filler paper(it has the pg printed on it ) and manual.
Here´s a photo of the "super groovy" system diagram.. Lolz









The power plug is missing but a replacement can be found on paybay?


----------



## StockA4

IsakJohannessen said:


> Picked up a super mint contition Phoenix gold eq-215 today, original box with packet filler paper(it has the pg printed on it ) and manual.
> Here´s a photo of the "super groovy" system diagram.. Lolz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The power plug is missing but a replacement can be found on paybay?


I believe this to be the correct plug? NEW Phoenix Gold Signal Processoor Power Plug 4Pin | eBay


----------



## Ampman

Coming soon ? what do you think it is ? ? we'll find out


----------



## Bugstyvy

Ampman said:


> Coming soon &#55357;&#56881; what do you think it is ? &#55357;&#56384; we'll find out


PPI?


----------



## nadams5755

IsakJohannessen said:


> The power plug is missing but a replacement can be found on paybay?


use the remote delayed remote turn-on from the eq, it pops on startup. (i used a 215ix for a while, saw this behavior in my brother's stuff too.)


----------



## Ampman

Bugstyvy said:


> PPI?


PPI 4100AM, person listed it last night for a buy it now or make offer so I offered. wasn't 10 minutes an my offer was accepted, a really nice amp ?


----------



## Doc ProMos

Ampman, I would have grabbed it if I saw it... it looks to be in good shape.... maybe next time I can beat you to it... hehe... I picked up an Original Punch 45 for $80.00 this week on a BIN ...


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> Ampman, I would have grabbed it if I saw it... it looks to be in good shape.... maybe next time I can beat you to it... hehe... I picked up an Original Punch 45 for $80.00 this week on a BIN ...


I had one of those back in 89. 
Solid amp.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ampman

Doc ProMos said:


> Ampman, I would have grabbed it if I saw it... it looks to be in good shape.... maybe next time I can beat you to it... hehe... I picked up an Original Punch 45 for $80.00 this week on a BIN ...


May the fastest fingers win hehe ? ?


----------



## Chuck

Ampman, you know Rockford did a show car based on that amp? It was a Pontiac Grand Am with an OEQ-1 and about 20 speakers. They played parallel and series games to get the entire load down to 2 ohms and the thing was clean and seriously loud. I wish I had gotten the PunchMobile diagram for that one.


----------



## bamelanc

Ampman said:


> May the fastest fingers win hehe &#55357;&#56861; &#55357;&#56833;


Appears that lately, this is the case...


----------



## StockA4

Here's a neat little crossover that found its way to me today. A few scuffs, but it's still in pretty good condition. And maybe it's not so little.


----------



## Ampman

Chuck said:


> Ampman, you know Rockford did a show car based on that amp? It was a Pontiac Grand Am with an OEQ-1 and about 20 speakers. They played parallel and series games to get the entire load down to 2 ohms and the thing was clean and seriously loud. I wish I had gotten the PunchMobile diagram for that one.


I bet that was one mean sounding set up, I've got an old Punch 650 I've had for quite a few years been meaning to buy new output transistors for it I just haven't had the time to mess with it much, I'm hoping to get that sucker going in the near future when time permits but not sure when ?


----------



## Ampman

StockA4 said:


> Here's a neat little crossover that found its way to me today. A few scuffs, but it's still in pretty good condition. And maybe it's not so little.


Dang I can't never afford to buy any of those on eBay, I seen one that went for $88 a while back but only reason it went for that price it had a problem with no sound I'm hoping some day I'll be able to afford one it just ain't rite now ?


----------



## Ampman

bamelanc said:


> Appears that lately, this is the case...


Agree with that, there's more and more who are snatching up the old school audio. I use to be able to see an item of interest that there wouldn't be a bid the first on it but now don't matter if it's in none working condition or mint someone's wanting it just go's to show old school is still in the audio game and the new stuff don't come close to what it sounds like my opinion and as always my opinions don't count ?


----------



## Ampman

This probably aint the place for this, but after church Sunday I came home got out some of my old school car audio gear, hooked up my Sony cdx-c910 xdp-210eq PPI 2030m Hifonics Odin viii 
used some old book shelf speakers turned it up an wow I didn't know gospel music could sound so good. I listen to it for a couple of hours nothing like old school car audio ?


----------



## Doc ProMos

Ampman.... I got you this time... i got it about 4 min after it was listed...I just picked up a Black 5075 DX... serial number 30 .... yeeehah.... little pricey with the BIN but it's worth it....


----------



## StockA4

Doc ProMos said:


> Ampman.... I got you this time... i got it about 4 min after it was listed...I just picked up a Black 5075 DX... serial number 30 .... yeeehah.... little pricey with the BIN but it's worth it....


That's a super nice amp. I'd love to have one.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

They're not super-old, but I guess at this point they're over 10 years..That's 'old school' enough, I guess!

Two 2500s and a 4150, custom powder-coated. Also have a 2050 in gunmetal (not pictured):

























Wish I had more Arc Audio CXLs! ;D


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

StockA4 said:


> That's a super nice amp. I'd love to have one.


Wow. Jealous. Bet he nearly crapped himself when it came up.


----------



## Doc ProMos

I did.... first thought about bidding and saving a few bucks... then got worried I would end up paying more... so as I was cleaning my pants out I hit the BIN button... Keith


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Doc ProMos said:


> I did.... first thought about bidding and saving a few bucks... then got worried I would end up paying more... so as I was cleaning my pants out I hit the BIN button... Keith


Haha! Been there, done that. Nice pickup!


----------



## bigbubba

radwilsons5803 said:


> Any old school Hifonics fans out there that can help me get some specs on these subs. Big D has given me a little but id like to know a little more if possible. Lmk, thanks


Those subs are soo bad ass!


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Nice subs, indeed! I love the ribbed cones. Very old school. ;D


----------



## Ampman

Doc ProMos said:


> Ampman.... I got you this time... i got it about 4 min after it was listed...I just picked up a Black 5075 DX... serial number 30 .... yeeehah.... little pricey with the BIN but it's worth it....


I be dagone, yep you got me that time heck far ? well Im happy for ya ? hehehe ?


----------



## Ampman

Got the PPI 4100AM today its got some cosmetic flaws but it dose work as it should so I'm happy with it maybe when there's time I will sand blast the fins to put a better paint job on it who knows it might just turn out looking rite nice y'all have a bless one ?


----------



## bigdwiz

Any US Amps experts out there? Here is what I'm told a VLX-50, but I can't find any markings to verify. The amp is polished and is very near MINT! If anyone knows external fusing requirements or a scanned manual for this amp, please PM me. Possibly the ultimate "50 watt" cheater amp?

Specs as found on AmpGuts:

_2 x 25W @ 4 ohms (12V)
2 x 31W @ 4 ohms (14.4V)
2 x 62W @ 2 ohms (14.4V)
2 x 125W @ 1 ohm (14.4V)
2 x 250W @ ½ ohm (14.4V)
2 x 500W @ ¼ ohm (14.4V)
1 x 1000W @ ½ ohm bridged (14.4V)
THD: <0.006%_






































Has a plexi bottom, which I should've removed for the pic. My "gut" shot is not so good, will retake another pic...:blush:


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

That's a beautiful amp, bigd. Very clean.


----------



## Ampman

I tried making a comment on your USA-50 and it wouldn't let me do it so nice amp ?


----------



## Doc ProMos

Picked up another old school amp... PR-2100... it's 2 x 100 and has a built in Pre Amp....


----------



## ryanr7386

Allright, here's my first entry into this thread. Just aquired this package for a mear $275 bucks. Consists of the following. Let me know if you think I got hurt on this deal.

The Nak items I have are as follows:
1)	two Nakamichi PA-300 amps, 
2)	three Nakamichi PA-350 amps, 
3)	one Nakamichi EC-200 electronic crossover, 
4)	two Nakamichi PA-50 line amplifiers,


----------



## ryanr7386

Next, I need schooled on how you guys get these full size pics to show up on the thread!

"School Me!


----------



## smgreen20

5 amps, 2 line drivers, and a xover, all for $275???? You didn't get burnt, you gut lucky. I are a lot of Nak amps sell for around $80, give or take. Good find.


----------



## bigdwiz

ryanr7386 said:


> Next, I need schooled on how you guys get these full size pics to show up on the thread!
> 
> "School Me!


You have to use an external photo hosting site like Photobucket, flickr, etc and copy the image URL and paste it here between the IMG tags

I made a video a while back explaining it...now, I need to talk to you about your Alpine 7390 manual...

Watch Video on Youtube


----------



## Chuck

Bloody brilliant Nak collection my friend. Needs a nicely preserved TD400 or TD1200 to supply the signal.


----------



## ryanr7386

smgreen20 said:


> 5 amps, 2 line drivers, and a xover, all for $275???? You didn't get burnt, you gut lucky. I are a lot of Nak amps sell for around $80, give or take. Good find.


Ya, I knew I asked a dumn question. Always wanted to try these old Nak amps. Been an ADS guy for a couple generations. I think these have a better Signal Noise Ratio than my ADS amps. I see a full scale refurbishment coming up!


----------



## marvnmars

ryanr7386 said:


> Allright, here's my first entry into this thread. Just aquired this package for a mear $275 bucks. Consists of the following. Let me know if you think I got hurt on this deal.
> 
> The Nak items I have are as follows:
> 1)	two Nakamichi PA-300 amps,
> 2)	three Nakamichi PA-350 amps,
> 3)	one Nakamichi EC-200 electronic crossover,
> 4)	two Nakamichi PA-50 line amplifiers,


that was a very good deal..


----------



## ryanr7386

bigdwiz said:


> You have to use an external photo hosting site like Photobucket, flickr, etc and copy the image URL and paste it here between the IMG tags
> 
> I made a video a while back explaining it...now, I need to talk to you about your Alpine 7390 manual...
> 
> Watch Video on Youtube


Buy it QUICK cause I have another guy from oversees wanting it. LETS KEEP IT IN THE STATES!!!!!!! Free shipping to you as well my friend.


----------



## ryanr7386

bigdwiz said:


> You have to use an external photo hosting site like Photobucket, flickr, etc and copy the image URL and paste it here between the IMG tags
> 
> I made a video a while back explaining it...now, I need to talk to you about your Alpine 7390 manual...
> 
> Watch Video on Youtube












NICE! Thanks BigD!


----------



## ryanr7386

Chuck said:


> Bloody brilliant Nak collection my friend. Needs a nicely preserved TD400 or TD1200 to supply the signal.


Nice thought there but I'll stick to my 7909 Any.


----------



## Doc ProMos

ryanr7386 said:


> Allright, here's my first entry into this thread. Just aquired this package for a mear $275 bucks. Consists of the following. Let me know if you think I got hurt on this deal.
> 
> The Nak items I have are as follows:
> 1)	two Nakamichi PA-300 amps,
> 2)	three Nakamichi PA-350 amps,
> 3)	one Nakamichi EC-200 electronic crossover,
> 4)	two Nakamichi PA-50 line amplifiers,


I feel like I only got 1 McDonald's French fry out of a large order when I see a deal like that..... I mean that is a GREAT deal, I never seem to stumble on those deals.... hey, I'll give you $300... hehe


----------



## ryanr7386

Doc ProMos said:


> I feel like I only got 1 McDonald's French fry out of a large order when I see a deal like that..... I mean that is a GREAT deal, I never seem to stumble on those deals.... hey, I'll give you $300... hehe


:laugh: Trust me, I don't normally stumble onto them either. Been a long while as a matter a fact. I think I was due a good deal. I'm thinking I'll keep this gear, for a while anyway!


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Very good deal, indeed. I don't seem to find many of those either. That said, I'm trying to only lay money out for CXLs at this point since I don't have much to play around with..


----------



## smgreen20

Doc ProMos said:


> I feel like I only got 1 McDonald's French fry out of a large order when I see a deal like that..... I mean that is a GREAT deal, I never seem to stumble on those deals.... hey, I'll give you $300... hehe


There's a CL add local to me that's a steal, problem is, I don't have the $$ this week. Next week if it's still available I'll go for. OS PG ZX450, OS JBL 4 ch amp, 4ch Urban Audio amp and 6 subs, only 2 of which are worth anything, he wants $100 total. The 450 will fetch ~$175 alone.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Oh man, that's not fair. I love those ZX450s. $100?! Fsck!


----------



## brackac

And my collection continues to grow.










If anyone has ProMOS 12's for sale, shoot me a PM.


----------



## JuiceMan88

I've got a brand new in the box A200 (in black!) laying in my closet. Don't know if
I'll hold on to it or pass it on to a collector.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

brackac said:


> And my collection continues to grow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has ProMOS 12's for sale, shoot me a PM.


Those were always some of the nicest-looking amps out there. I've never owned any, but I'll be damned if they aren't beautiful.


----------



## Darth SQ

KSUWildcatFan said:


> but I'll be damned if they aren't beautiful.


ditto.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## brackac

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> ditto.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I am honestly surprised when I beat you to a clean PPI Art amp for sale on here.


----------



## Darth SQ

brackac said:


> I am honestly surprised when I beat you to a clean PPI Art amp for sale on here.


Twelve .2's are my limit until I get my Suburban install done. 
All the money is going for sound deadening, wiring, speakers, and materials right now.

I'll take a family pic of the twelve when I get back the last four from reconditioning.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## brackac

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Twelve .2's are my limit until I get my Suburban install done.
> All the money is going for sound deadening, wiring, speakers, and materials right now.
> 
> I'll take a family pic of the twelve when I get back the last four from reconditioning.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I have one more A404 to purchase, then I am shipping them off to England for reconditioning. My next goal is to get 5 ProMOS 12's.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

I think I'm as bad with CXLs as some of you are with PPI Arts. Unfortunately it seems those Art's are much more readily available.


----------



## brackac

KSUWildcatFan said:


> I think I'm as bad with CXLs as some of you are with PPI Arts. Unfortunately it seems those Art's are much more readily available.


Go read my post on the CXL's I purchased years ago. :blush:


----------



## brackac

KSUWildcatFan said:


> I think I'm as bad with CXLs as some of you are with PPI Arts. Unfortunately it seems those Art's are much more readily available.


Posted this in another thread.


\Like a lot of people, I have spent thousands of dollars on equipment only to sell it for next to nothing. The worst example was when Arc Audio first released the 2100 CXL. I had Arc Audio send me three of them in white, with no labels, and I then had them custom silk screened with chrome Arc Audio logos. I then had a AudioControl EQX done to match. After all of that I sold the entire setup for $500 on ebay, without ever even connecting a power wire.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Haha. I never really had much love for the 2100. IMO it was one of the least clean CXL amps of the set. Lowest damping factor, one of the worst S/N ratios, etc. Still a good amp and I'd gladly add another one to my collection, but the 4150/2500s are by far my favorites.

I just don't get why CXLs are so hard to find. Did they just not have that much of a following? Short run? Those who have them want to keep them? AGH!


----------



## Darth SQ

brackac said:


> Posted this in another thread.
> 
> 
> \Like a lot of people, I have spent thousands of dollars on equipment only to sell it for next to nothing. The worst example was when Arc Audio first released the 2100 CXL. I had Arc Audio send me three of them in white, with no labels, and I then had them custom silk screened with chrome Arc Audio logos. I then had a AudioControl EQX done to match. After all of that I sold the entire setup for $500 on ebay, without ever even connecting a power wire.


WTF?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

FWIW, I'd gladly have taken that setup off your hands. lol


----------



## brackac

KSUWildcatFan said:


> Haha. I never really had much love for the 2100. IMO it was one of the least clean CXL amps of the set. Lowest damping factor, one of the worst S/N ratios, etc. Still a good amp and I'd gladly add another one to my collection, but the 4150/2500s are by far my favorites.
> 
> I just don't get why CXLs are so hard to find. Did they just not have that much of a following? Short run? Those who have them want to keep them? AGH!


I purchased the 2100's through the internet car audio forums presale. So they were the very first amps put out by Arc Audio. I have no opinion on them because I literally never powered them on.


----------



## brackac

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> WTF?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I had a serious problem of buying equipment and never installing it. I had over 9K dollars worth of equipment in what my wife dubbed the car audio closet at one time. That's the main reason I got out of it. I was just spending ridiculous money for absolutely no reason.

Here is another example of my compulsive buys.

I purchased 6 Infinity Beta 100s and 4 Beta 300s from Crutchfield during one of their infamous fire sales. Paid under 3K for all of them. They sat in my closet forever until I sold them on ebay. Never even unwrapped them.


----------



## brackac

I use to have 5 Blade SE2100 amps. Those I miss the most.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

lol. I've done a bit of that myself.

That said, those 2100s would have looked nice in my collection, only powdercoated with purple and purple logos.


----------



## ryanr7386

brackac said:


> I had a serious problem of buying equipment and never installing it. I had over 9K dollars worth of equipment in what my wife dubbed the car audio closet at one time. That's the main reason I got out of it. I was just spending ridiculous money for absolutely no reason.
> 
> Here is another example of my compulsive buys.
> 
> I purchased 6 Infinity Beta 100s and 4 Beta 300s from Crutchfield during one of their infamous fire sales. Paid under 3K for all of them. They sat in my closet forever until I sold them on ebay. Never even unwrapped them.


Sounds very familure! You aren't the only one! Is there a Therapy group we could all partake in! CAAA? Car Audio Addiction Anonymous? :laugh:


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Sign me up!


----------



## ryanr7386

KSUWildcatFan said:


> Sign me up!


You and I can meet at the Kansas University! I can also help you with your color blindness!:laugh:


----------



## ryanr7386

Alright, let's get this thread back on track! Someone offer up a new O/S Find God help us!


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Hey, I said I was on-board for some therapy -- not brainwashing!

I bet you love the purple/purple theme on my CXLs, huh? BAHAHAHA


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Linear Power 4302. It's been sitting in the trunk of my Mustang for a few years now, not powering anything. If/when I ever go pick my car up, I'll probably pull it out and hock it for whatever I can. It's a nice amp though!


----------



## ryanr7386

KSUWildcatFan said:


> Hey, I said I was on-board for some therapy -- not brainwashing!
> 
> I bet you love the purple/purple theme on my CXLs, huh? BAHAHAHA


:laugh: Alright, you got me there! All in good fun.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

ZX200, ZX500, and an ugly ZX350 I used to have. Sometimes I miss those. I also had a ZX450 somewhere in there but for some reason never took any pictures.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

PG M44. Not sure why I never took any pictures of the M100, 2x M50s, and 2x M25s that I had at the same time. I spent a lot of money one summer buying all that crap. Pretty sure I spent damn-near every dime I made that summer to buy it all. Ha.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Last one I have to share (ignore the subs in the back):










Soundstream Rubicon 702 and 1002 that I used to have.


----------



## smgreen20

Here's what I just got today......

PG Sapphire SA1.5X

A bit pi$sed as the seller said it was benched before listed and all chs worked. As you will see, there's no way for that to be true. It was packed horribly to boot. The speaker terminal was busted at both ends upon arrival. I'll get it cleaned up and with the help of ampguts, be able to fix/repair/replace what's damaged.









































































I didn't spend a whole lot for it, but more then I would have knowing the condition it was in. The left chs seem to be fine, but one R ch is fried and the other R ch is on its way, along with the sub ch being shot. None of the fets look damaged though.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Send it back? Or is it just not worth it? That thing looks absolutely BEAT.


----------



## Prime mova

^^^ don't let the dude get away w/trash like that!


----------



## ryanr7386

/\ /\ What he said!


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

I can't believe people try to get away with crap like this. Awful.


----------



## Robb

Even by looking at the heatsink, why the heck would you buy that amp ?


I woudnt take it for free !


----------



## smgreen20

It's an OS PG amp, why not take it. The sink cleaned up real nice, just scratched all to hell. The amp is repairable so it's not a complete loss. I was planning on replacing the caps before I bought it. So it'll cost me a few dollars more. No biggie. 

It might even become my sons amp. Teach him right, right out of the gate. A simple 5ch system for him to break his teeth in on. He'll know what clean power us and what SQ is and know that it doesn't take 1500 watts for a good system.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

I certainly wouldn't call you out for buying it, it's just disappointing to see it beaten so hard. Hope you got it cheap and that you can get it back up and running! It'll be a nice amp, as you said, for your son to enter the addiction--er--hobby.


----------



## Ampman

smgreen20 said:


> Here's what I just got today......
> 
> PG Sapphire SA1.5X
> 
> A bit pi$sed as the seller said it was benched before listed and all chs worked. As you will see, there's no way for that to be true. It was packed horribly to boot. The speaker terminal was busted at both ends upon arrival. I'll get it cleaned up and with the help of ampguts, be able to fix/repair/replace what's damaged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't spend a whole lot for it, but more then I would have knowing the condition it was in. The left chs seem to be fine, but one R ch is fried and the other R ch is on its way, along with the sub ch being shot. None of the fets look damaged though.


Dang man looks like that cap was bad and when the juice was put to it the sucker blew, I bought a Sony 10 disc changer from a guy and dude said it was in working condition, needless to say ( not ) the blame door that cover the magazine was broke off and the circuit board had a few traces burned into, that was the first time ever getting burned by someone learned me a good lesson


----------



## smgreen20

Capone123 said:


> Tell me if these are good buys on my local Craigslist?
> 
> MTX Thunder 5400x White version. $125. Appears to be very good condition
> Boston Pro 6.5x Comps. $125. Everything included.
> Cerwin Vega Vega525 $25
> Rockford Fosgate 8" Punch XLC $25
> 
> Same guy selling everything.
> 
> I may pick it all up as it will fit in my truck perfectly.


Because the MTX amp is white and is the "x" series, $125 is about right for it, same for the Boston Pros.

The CV and RF 8 are descent prices, more so for the RF 8.


----------



## beef316

Just picked this a600 on cl. Not sure it fits into my install but it was a great deal. It has 2 big dings but it works and could be touched up.










Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bugstyvy




----------



## KSUWildcatFan

^^^

That. Is. Glorious.


----------



## Bugstyvy

KSUWildcatFan said:


> ^^^
> 
> That. Is. Glorious.


Thats box 1 of 18......


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

My wife would kill me. Not figuratively speaking. Literally. With a shovel. Buried in my back yard.


----------



## smgreen20

I want to ask EVERYONE here a question.

What is your brand of choice (overall)?
And
What items do you collect most? (HU, amps, speakers, subs, processors...) 

Me, Clarion is my brand of choice and mostly their HUs w/matching DSP.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

I prefer to buy Arc Audio CXLs. Anything else I buy at this point is probably for the sake of flipping.


----------



## Darth SQ

smgreen20 said:


> I want to ask EVERYONE here a question.
> 
> What is your brand of choice (overall)?
> And
> What items do you collect most? (HU, amps, speakers, subs, processors...)
> 
> Me, Clarion is my brand of choice and mostly their HUs w/matching DSP.


Start a new thread for questions like that.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## smgreen20

I did a few months ago, it didn't go anywhere. Thought I'd try ot here as there's more traffic in this thread. If I stepped on some toes, sorry. A thread of this size will yield more responses and the question will be done forgotten as quick as my other thread.


----------



## StockA4

smgreen20 said:


> I did a few months ago, it didn't go anywhere. Thought I'd try ot here as there's more traffic in this thread. If I stepped on some toes, sorry. A thread of this size will yield more responses and the question will be done forgotten as quick as my other thread.


If you make another one, I'll answer!


----------



## bfd1210

Alot of nice old school gear. To bad they don't make things like they use to.


----------



## Ampman

beef316 said:


> Just picked this a600 on cl. Not sure it fits into my install but it was a great deal. It has 2 big dings but it works and could be touched up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


One thing about it, when there's a good deal involved a few chips in the paint really don't matter, I've bought a few that looked as though they were ran over but what was underneath was pure sonic bliss. that's a nice amp you got there


----------



## bfd1210

This is all that is left of my old school audio. These have been sitting in my closet since 1990. They are new in the box and never been hooked up. Maybe one day I will get to enjoy them.....


----------



## normalicy

Ah yes, the Orion Extremes & their "lifetime" warranty. I still have an original set of 4 10's that I purchased when they were new. Very punchy subs.


----------



## bfd1210

normalicy said:


> Ah yes, the Orion Extremes & their "lifetime" warranty. I still have an original set of 4 10's that I purchased when they were new. Very punchy subs.


I see you from St. Louis, the funny thing is I grew up in St. louis. and back then it was Orion and Rockford. Damn I miss the good ole days.
Biggest mistake I made was selling my Orion 275R HCCA.That thing was a beast.


----------



## bfd1210

This is what I am working on now:
Rockford Fosgate 
HX2 RFD1210 10" x3
HE2 RFP3212 12" x4
HE RFP3812 12" x4
HE RFP3412 12" x2
HE2 RFP3210 10" x6
HE RFP3810 10" x6

These are all old dealer stock, and new in the box. I am tryingto get my hands on them.


----------



## Doc ProMos

Tell me where they are and I'll help get them.... hehe


----------



## bfd1210

Doc ProMos said:


> Tell me where they are and I'll help get them.... hehe


A friend of mine has them. I am working on a deal to buy them all.I will keep what I want and sell the rest. If I remember right when I looked on the boxs they were made in 2001


----------



## StockA4

Here's one of my children.
























A little dusty, but in decent condition.


----------



## ryanr7386

You have beautiful Children!


----------



## bamelanc

Bugstyvy said:


>


I see a couple of minty Vulcans there...


----------



## Doc ProMos

Indeed, what a great lookin child...


----------



## StockA4

Thank you, gents.


----------



## normalicy

bfd1210 said:


> I see you from St. Louis, the funny thing is I grew up in St. louis. and back then it was Orion and Rockford. Damn I miss the good ole days.
> Biggest mistake I made was selling my Orion 275R HCCA.That thing was a beast.


Funny thing is that I ended up being a Rockford guy because I worked for Advanced Auto Alarm & Car Stereo (which carried Rockford & Phoenix Gold). I got the subs through a friend at GT Stereo. Both companies are now gone.


----------



## Shinju

I dont go out of my way to find OS car amplifiers anymore but I saw this guy chillin and I thought what the hell and took him home.

This is the 3rd XM-7547 that I have owned, these amps are amazing, HUGE but amazing. 

Works as good as it looks too!


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Just picked it up this afternoon. Sure wish it had the damn logo. Oh well.


----------



## bamelanc

Shinju said:


> I dont go out of my way to find OS car amplifiers anymore but I saw this guy chillin and I thought what the hell and took him home.
> 
> This is the 3rd XM-7547 that I have owned, these amps are amazing, HUGE but amazing.
> 
> Works as good as it looks too!


Yummy. I don't collect Sony's but if I saw a deal on that I'd get it.


----------



## ReloadedSS

Yup, those big red Sony amps are really awesome. Really a shame when you look at what Sony used to make, and they are only starting to get back that luster.

Of course, they're just as likely to devote almost all of their efforts into OEM (Ford) work now, with the aftermarket as more or less a side project.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Very nice Sony.


----------



## bamelanc

ReloadedSS said:


> Yup, those big red Sony amps are really awesome. Really a shame when you look at what Sony used to make, and they are only starting to get back that luster.
> 
> Of course, they're just as likely to devote almost all of their efforts into OEM (Ford) work now, with the aftermarket as more or less a side project.


The Sony system in the Fords sounds like ass.


----------



## KP

Couple of my old beaters.








[/IMG]


----------



## Doc ProMos

I posted this in the PPI thread but wanted to share with others the boxes that came in today...
2 - PPI Pro Art 100's both in original boxes
2 - PPI Pro Art 50's
2 - PPI Pro Art 25's
All are in Gem Mint condition.... 






































peace.... Keith


----------



## nautic70

Doc that must have cost a pretty penny for all of those in that kind a shape.


----------



## imjustjason

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Couple of my old beaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Where on earth did you find that junk? I would be ashamed to post those. :laugh:


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ Those are indeed beat but refinished they can look minty fresh. That's what I did with my two  Question is, how does such an awesome, beautiful and expensive amp end up so beat?


----------



## datab01

I''m working on getting mine up....


----------



## Shinju

datab01 said:


> I''m working on getting mine up....


That's what she said!


----------



## Doc ProMos

nautic70 said:


> Doc that must have cost a pretty penny for all of those in that kind a shape.


They weren't cheap, but a heck of a lot cheaper than they were back in the day...but sound as good as they did back in the day...


----------



## Kane

cant remember if i posted this little guy on here or not...i got it in a box of goodies


----------



## Doc ProMos

Just wanted to show what I just picked up on fleabay...























... keith


----------



## Ampman

The Juno is 2 cupids in one chassis, I like getting my small amps out sometimes and putting the juice to um, amazing how that even the small Zed Audio amps have such big kick to them.
really cool American made old school


----------



## Ampman

Doc ProMos said:


> Just wanted to show what I just picked up on fleabay...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... keith


That's a nice one you got there doc


----------



## Doc ProMos

I don't ever remember seeing a Cupid before.... but I bet it sounds good... keith


----------



## david in germany

Ampman said:


> The Juno is 2 cupids in one chassis, I like getting my small amps out sometimes and putting the juice to um, amazing how that even the small Zed Audio amps have such big kick to them.
> really cool American made old school


I think the series V Cupid was only like 2" wide if I remember correctly. Either that or there was one model even smaller. I have been trying to find one of them for years...


----------



## david in germany

Doc ProMos said:


> Just wanted to show what I just picked up on fleabay...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... keith


Welcome to the elite club!


Posted from Imperial walker 17a via planetary datcom server


----------



## Kane

Ampman said:


> The Juno is 2 cupids in one chassis, I like getting my small amps out sometimes and putting the juice to um, amazing how that even the small Zed Audio amps have such big kick to them.
> really cool American made old school



I put a us acoustics 2075 i have laying around on sub duty the other day and was amazed at the power that little thing puts out!


----------



## Kane

speak of the devil!


----------



## StockA4

I've already posted one of these. Just got the other one today. It was curious to see two different colored symbols on the bottom. One white, the other red. I know RF used to get a little crazy with the shroud graphics. And maybe they do with the amps and I just haven't been paying attention.
















Just about enough for a whole system!


----------



## Doc ProMos

david in germany said:


> Welcome to the elite club!
> 
> 
> Posted from Imperial walker 17a via planetary datcom server


Thanx.... just a handful more and I'll have the collection I want.... but I'm sure it will expand after that...hehe


----------



## Shinju

Its nothing just a revision change.


----------



## bamelanc

Doc ProMos said:


> Just wanted to show what I just picked up on fleabay...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... keith


I wonder if you can pick up the face plate for that amp. Loose face plates are probably more rare than the amp itself. Perhaps have one fabbed and screened?


----------



## JuiceMan88

New in the box A200 (even has the old school PPI decal with it)

This was taken before I wiped the fingerprints off  it's MINT.


----------



## Doc ProMos

bamelanc said:


> I wonder if you can pick up the face plate for that amp. Loose face plates are probably more rare than the amp itself. Perhaps have one fabbed and screened?


I agree that finding one with the plate must be a tough task... I probably will have one screened for display purposes... keith


----------



## Ampman

david in germany said:


> I think the series V Cupid was only like 2" wide if I remember correctly. Either that or there was one model even smaller. I have been trying to find one of them for years...


The smaller amp you were referring to could it possibly be the pluto, heres two of mine. Series 7 & 8 think I've got 2 more series 7 pluto's but I'll haft to look can't remember lol. I think there's one more Zed made amp that's even smaller but it uses IC outputs it don't have a PWM power supply 







I've got them setting on my what's to be amp rack it's still in the making got to cover it and wire it all up


----------



## Ampman

david in germany said:


> I think the series V Cupid was only like 2" wide if I remember correctly. Either that or there was one model even smaller. I have been trying to find one of them for years...


Here's the mercury IV just found it on amp guts.


----------



## Doc ProMos

I just got my second Punch 45 in today and it's damn near perfect... which means I'm probably going to sell the other which is in good shape itself... Keith






















the new one































Keith


----------



## Doc ProMos

So here's a few pics of most of my collection... a few items are missing like Fosgate PR-2100, Punch 360, Power 300, PPI 5075, and I think Navy Chiefs collection....also a BNIB PG 1845, 2- ZPA 0.5 and ZPA 0.3....
























thanx... Keith


----------



## Ampman

I might have already asked this, but unsure I've got so much going on can't keep it all straight  Anyone know where I can get a dang name plate for my hifonics Gemini VII this is the way it was when I got it any help is appreciated ?


----------



## Bugstyvy

Just got one last week.....VII


----------



## Ampman

Bugstyvy said:


> Just got one last week.....VII


Think I like the Cupid VII much better than my Cupid VIII. What is L W H of your amp


----------



## david in germany

Ampman said:


> Here's the mercury IV just found it on amp guts.


That is he one! One of the cleanest little amps I ever heard on a pair of 6.5's back in the day. 


Posted from Imperial walker 17a via planetary datcom server


----------



## Ampman

Doc ProMos said:


> I don't ever remember seeing a Cupid before.... but I bet it sounds good... keith


First time I seen the one I've got I thought it was going to be the same size as the other series 8 Hifonics amps but when I received it, it was in a very small box I figured it would be quite little but dang this thing is small all the way around looks like a miniature version of the series 8 amps but sound wise this sucker is stout it really surprise me just how loud and clear it sounds


----------



## Robb

Found a local seller that had one of these new old stock signs for sale.
It was used as a dealer sign in the 70's and measure 16.5” wide and 5.5” tall
Its in mint shape ! check it out


----------



## Therum

Robb said:


> Found a local seller that had one of these new old stock signs for sale.
> It was used as a dealer sign in the 70's and measure 16.5” wide and 5.5” tall
> Its in mint shape ! check it out


NICE!!!


----------



## Bugstyvy

See anything you like?


----------



## hybridamp

Yes. Nice collection!


----------



## bigdwiz

^^ More like, "See anything you don't like?" Nope


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Sweet dr. Porkenheimer's boner juice!


----------



## dratunes

MMMMM RODEK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bugstyvy

dratunes said:


> MMMMM RODEK!!!!!!!!


A couple 2300i's and a 4501Li, I have 40 or so more Rodek but they didnt fit on the table!!!!


----------



## treylittlefield

Ampman said:


> Here's the mercury IV just found it on amp guts.


I want

Sent from my C771 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kane

picked up this guy today! I love Crossfire...


----------



## Kane

I cant get it to turn around...sorry


----------



## Kane




----------



## quality_sound

I used to sell SO many of the OG Crossfire amps and subs.


----------



## bigdwiz

MMATS TTWINS!!

D200's 700w at 2 ohms 

Ebony & Ivory


----------



## NJPCRX

My wife doesn't know it yet, but I have just started collecting old school amps. I still have my PA 754 tube amp made by ZED, but something is wrong with the output stage, Clarion APA-4202 (Mint), LA Sounds Laguna (Mint) and old Mitsubishi A-5004 4 channel that I posted looking for information on, but nobody has replied yet (Mint) Nothing special but its a start. I have other amps but I don't consider them old school. I really want 2 Audio Art 100HC's and some old US Amps stuff.


----------



## bamelanc

NJPCRX said:


> *My wife doesn't know it yet, but I have just started collecting old school amps*. I still have my PA 754 tube amp made by ZED, but something is wrong with the output stage, Clarion APA-4202 (Mint), LA Sounds Laguna (Mint) and old Mitsubishi A-5004 4 channel that I posted looking for information on, but nobody has replied yet (Mint) Nothing special but its a start. I have other amps but I don't consider them old school. I really want 2 Audio Art 100HC's and some old US Amps stuff.


HAHA!


----------



## Kane

bigdwiz said:


> MMATS TTWINS!!
> 
> D200's 700w at 2 ohms
> 
> Ebony & Ivory


Those amps aee beautifull:blush:


----------



## Ampman

I'll have both my PPI PC-2350's going again finally got the bias and dc offset problem solved I sent PM's to a couple techs here on DIY and got a few responses back and to those who did thanks for your help but info I needed Atomictech had it so my 2350's are sub killers once again ? so thank you again Atomictech setting everything up was very simple once I knew which pot done what y'all have a bless one ????


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ Two 2350's....nice. I'd like to have that kind of knowledge to be able to fix amps, and a steady hand to solder on a circuit board! Best I've been able to do is remove broken RCA jacks and solder on new pigtails


----------



## Ampman

SUX 2BU said:


> ^ Two 2350's....nice. I'd like to have that kind of knowledge to be able to fix amps, and a steady hand to solder on a circuit board! Best I've been able to do is remove broken RCA jacks and solder on new pigtails


The Lord has always help me figure out things I didn't understand so I give Him all the glory for the things I do know ☺


----------



## Doc ProMos

Here are a few new goodies I got in today.... thing is I'm stretching myself out to much and want to concentrate on PPI ... so I have decided to sell all my non PPI stuff including everything shown below along with 2- punch 40's Punch 45 (old school) and my PR-7000.... Keith


----------



## Ampman

Doc ProMos said:


> Here are a few new goodies I got in today.... thing is I'm stretching myself out to much and want to concentrate on PPI ... so I have decided to sell all my non PPI stuff including everything shown below along with 2- punch 40's Punch 45 (old school) and my PR-7000.... Keith


Keith which model of PPI is that


----------



## Doc ProMos

5075DX


----------



## sydmonster

so 
much
much
pornn!


----------



## Ampman

Not real sure if I've already posted these 
bought them as parts repair from eBay last year only done minor work on them.
really nice sounding old school Alpine these are 3522's. I've got 2 more of these but they need repair a project when I have a little extra time. Love these old school jewels


----------



## Doc ProMos

I likey I likey.... who is the Clarion Fanatic...I am looking for a HU from around 1990 that the face slid down and had a remote....was cutting edge at the time and probably one of favorite units...keith


----------



## smgreen20

Keith, that would be me.

Could you be referring to the 7580? I've been looking for one myself. I have the look-alike DSP and want the 7580 to pair with it. I'll get a picture of it up in a bit.


----------



## Ampman

Doc ProMos said:


> I likey I likey.... who is the Clarion Fanatic...I am looking for a HU from around 1990 that the face slid down and had a remote....was cutting edge at the time and probably one of favorite units...keith


I did have an old clarion tape deck with a motorized face but someone came in and well clean things up for me a bit ? so all I've left of that is the remote and face plate ? those were nice units their cd players and tape decks


----------



## smgreen20

Keith, here's a pick of the HU from the '93 brochure, sorry for the flash glare. As far as I know, that's Clarions first ever motorized face. Made from '91-93. 










Here's a pic of its "twin" DSP, my own personal one, The DSP-959E










Ampman, could it be the ARX9170 you had/have? 


Keith, ampman, 
Let me know how close I was please.


----------



## Doc ProMos

Very close... same remote... the face was almost all screen with very few buttons and they didn't flare on the sides...thanx


----------



## Doc ProMos

just thought this should also be displayed here...
Look at my newest pickup--- I've always wanted one.. it's 7 ft x 3 ft


----------



## Ampman

smgreen20 said:


> Keith, here's a pick of the HU from the '93 brochure, sorry for the flash glare. As far as I know, that's Clarions first ever motorized face. Made from '91-93.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of its "twin" DSP, my own personal one, The DSP-959E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ampman, could it be the ARX9170 you had/have?
> 
> 
> Keith, ampman,
> Let me know how close I was please.


One I had flared on the sides, heres a pic of the remote that went with it I've got the face here somewhere when I find it I'll post a pic of it too.?


----------



## normalicy

Doc ProMos said:


> Very close... same remote... the face was almost all screen with very few buttons and they didn't flare on the sides...thanx


This any closer?


----------



## normalicy

And while I'm here, a recent acquisition. Looks like the guy barely used it. All the terminals are clean as a whistle & only the tiniest mark on top.


----------



## Ampman

Y'all ever notice that when people post videos of their hard hitting sound systems on YouTube their always pertty much on a back road or next to a vacant building away from, ( DU COPS ) humm makes ya wonder if just maybe some a that there stuff they b doing might be a little on the illegal side of things, naa can't be that hahaha


----------



## smgreen20

The DRX9175/9275 were one of my choices, but he said that the remote I pictured was the correct remote which would leave out the 9175/9275. I had a 9175 but it was stolen.  

The remote you pictured, normalicy, would be to the 5780CD/6770/7770.


----------



## aaron7

Just picked these up with the crazy-sealed homemade box for $20!

One woofer has three 1/4" tears but the foam feels supple and isn't breaking down.

Can I get new foam for these?

How old might they be?

I've got a SoundStream D200 dual mono amp... too small? Would be nice to match the brands 

BTW, these things are HEAVY!! Pulled one sub out and I was surprised how much heft these things have.


----------



## david in germany

smgreen20 said:


> Keith, that would be me.
> 
> Could you be referring to the 7580? I've been looking for one myself. I have the look-alike DSP and want the 7580 to pair with it. I'll get a picture of it up in a bit.


Could be a drx9375r as well.


Posted from Imperial walker 17a via planetary datcom server


----------



## smgreen20

9375 has a different remote as well. 

I have a 
6770
ADCS-1
7770
5780CD
CDC6500R
8275
9175- had
9375 
9575
9675
HX-D 10

None of which use the remote that the 7580 does. I'm going to do some cross referencing on that remote tonight.


----------



## Doc ProMos

It's actually the same remote as the one in the Brochure... ....the rounded-square type .... Keith


----------



## Doc ProMos

it also had a second part "the brains" that it had to wire into it - I think it was a din but cannot recall... Keith


----------



## Doc ProMos

something makes me think it was between 1988-1991 ... my early college days... and if I had to guess a year it would be 1989...keith


----------



## smgreen20

I've cross referenced the remote (RCB040) and could find nothing. Googled it, pacparts.com'ed it, clarion site'd it.... NOTHING. 

I'll have to get ahold of BigDwiz and have him look it up in the '89-91 directory issues of CA&E.


----------



## aaron7

Another ebay 'find'


----------



## Prime mova

aaron7 said:


> Another ebay 'find'


Lorv the condition of that amp w/molex and hardly used wiring, usually brands similar to Sanyo are beat to hell. Great find...


----------



## Ampman

aaron7 said:


> Another ebay 'find'


 Nice amp I've got the 100 watt model these have high gain Darlington STK Hybrid IC outputs good sounding old school goodies


----------



## Ampman

Something I've wondered about on the old school PPI promos series do those amps have MOSFET output devises, I've never owned one of those anyone know ? Thanks ?


----------



## Ampman

Something I kinda thought about if any of us old schoolers still have our old school USA made jewels when were up into the rite old age of 90 or so if any of us will have false teeth and maybe some joint replacements by then will we have to get some of that stuff replaced ever so often due to our sub amps rattling our teeth out and jarring any screws loose in those fake joints hahaha just a thought &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Doc ProMos

Ampman, Thanx for the words.... and yes, they use essentially the same components on the inside....I have a couple opened at home and will post pics later when I get home


----------



## Doc ProMos

the really cool thing about the ProMos Amps is that they were made with care.... no over abundance of HS compound and very clean layouts...


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Closet find..


----------



## deeppinkdiver

I got 5 more E7152 new in their boxes. Ill grab pics of them tonight. 

These are some of my favorites


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Dedicated Arts rack. Audio Arts and PPI..lol


----------



## Car_Audionut

I managed to sneak in a picture of some of my amps while the rest of the family went out.


----------



## Doc ProMos

I have one of those SE 2200 ... haven't hooked it up... do they sound good


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Big yummy looking Mac in the back of your pic car_audionut . Alot of nice pieces from over the years.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Doc ProMos said:


> I have one of those SE 2200 ... haven't hooked it up... do they sound good



Not sure bud, mine hasent been run by me either..lol


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Hey promos doc, i have a 425 i need to have repaired. Just bought and was told 2 channels dont work, i havent confirmed but for the price i paid i would assume. I was going to have Arron at Envision take a look but he is pretty busy. Any suggestions DOC?

Thanks, Steve


----------



## Car_Audionut

From about 10 years ago. This was behind closet number 1 (of 3). Was browsing through some of my pics and found this.


----------



## Car_Audionut

I also have a thing for A/D/S subs, mostly the early Reference series. Got several New in Box sitting in the closet. Also have a collection of KEF automotive speakers. Hard to take pictures of those since they are boxed up in their shipping boxes. Might take pictures later on.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Car_Audionut said:


> I also have a thing for A/D/S subs, mostly the early Reference series. Got several New in Box sitting in the closet. Also have a collection of KEF automotive speakers. Hard to take pictures of those since they are boxed up in their shipping boxes. Might take pictures later on.


Wow. Ive heard good things about those old RS subs but have never had the pleasure of hearing them myself.


----------



## Car_Audionut

deeppinkdiver said:


> Big yummy looking Mac in the back of your pic car_audionut . Alot of nice pieces from over the years.


I hate moving that monster around I think it weighs upwards of 40 lbs. Makes the Chrome PPI PC4800 and RF Power 650 look small in comparison.


----------



## Car_Audionut

deeppinkdiver said:


> Wow. Ive heard good things about those old RS subs but have never had the pleasure of hearing them myself.


Running an A/D/S RS 12 Inch DVC in my ride currently. Sounds better than most of the subs I've owned in the past and it's one of my all time favorites. Very audiophile bass. I was planning on running 4 RS10's in a box. Project for a later date. The Focal is special though, the bass off that one seems to come from the floor of the car.

P.S. If you buy a used one, make sure the spider isn't sagging. I've purchased a bunch and finding one that isn't sagging is hard. I store my subs sideways when possible to avoid this.


----------



## Ampman

Doc ProMos said:


> Ampman, Thanx for the words.... and yes, they use essentially the same components on the inside....I have a couple opened at home and will post pics later when I get home


Sure thing doc hope that was helpful


----------



## Doc ProMos

I can look at it for you.... and more than likely repair it also for you.... I do my own PPI work... Keith


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Car_Audionut said:


> I hate moving that monster around I think it weighs upwards of 40 lbs. Makes the Chrome PPI PC4800 and RF Power 650 look small in comparison.


Care to get rid of your pain in moving that big beast?


----------



## aaron7

I'll take the three a/d/s 10" subs to replace my 10w6's haha


----------



## Car_Audionut

aaron7 said:


> I'll take the three a/d/s 10" subs to replace my 10w6's haha


I just sold a pair of 12w6 to a friend along with another PPI PC4800 amp. Another favorite is the Image Dynamics IDQ V2 series (US Made ones). Those go really deep and move a lot of air, but they don't seem as fast as the A/D/S subs. Still have some IDQ10 DVCs and find myself switching between them and the A/D/S. O/S Boston Pros and Orion Carbon NTs aren't bad either.


----------



## Car_Audionut

deeppinkdiver said:


> Care to get rid of your pain in moving that big beast?


I'm planning on pairing it up with Focal components, a Utopia sub and a Sony Mobile ES C90 head unit w/ XDP 4000 crossover processor. It's all lying in the closet, just haven't been in the mood for installing. Middle of summer in Texas gets hot.


----------



## Car_Audionut

Not sure if this qualifies as Old School, but these are at least 10+ years old.

u-dimension from Japan. Amp was something like $800 and can't recall the cost of the capacitor (tiny caps paralleled in mass quantity for fast response time) instead of one giant cap.


----------



## Car_Audionut

My last posting of the day. Old School Alphasonik Class A amp. Purchase it used but have not installed it yet. Old School Kef S-300 from the mid 90's. 12" sub. I got some 10s, 8s, and I think I have a 15", can't remember if it's in a box somewhere. This one is new in box. Just took out for you guys to see.


----------



## bamelanc

Car_Audionut said:


> From about 10 years ago. This was behind closet number 1 (of 3). Was browsing through some of my pics and found this.


Is that a Vulcan VII in there I see on the left...?


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

I had some Alphasonik A's. Those were pretty neat.

Not really "old school", but they *are* almost 15 years old now, so..










These are in the queue for powder and rebuilding by Arc. A blue 1500DR is on the way.. ;D


----------



## Car_Audionut

bamelanc said:


> Is that a Vulcan VII in there I see on the left...?


Still have it, Hifonics Thor VII. I was going to install it today, but decided to pop the cover off. 2 caps are leaking. Need to change all of them out while I'm at it. Was working perfectly when I took it off.


----------



## bamelanc

Ah, couldn't tell. I have a Vulcan VII that should be here any day now. Courtesy of Bugstyvy.


----------



## smgreen20

It's finally here, no it's nothing OS, but a show geared towards us. It's on syfy, premiers Aug 14, it's called collectors intervention. Which one of us OS junkies will be first.


----------



## Darth SQ

smgreen20 said:


> It's finally here, no it's nothing OS, but a show geared towards us. It's on syfy, premiers Aug 14, it's called collectors intervention. Which one of us OS junkies will be first.


They can have my PPI ARTS when they pry them from my cold dead hands.....

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

That's how I feel about my Arc CXLs!


----------



## Ampman

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> They can have my PPI ARTS when they pry them from my cold dead hands.....
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Amen to that


----------



## robert_wrath

Car_Audionut said:


> Not sure if this qualifies as Old School, but these are at least 10+ years old.
> 
> u-dimension from Japan. Amp was something like $800 and can't recall the cost of the capacitor (tiny caps paralleled in mass quantity for fast response time) instead of one giant cap.


I always wanted this combo or the Forte's.


----------



## marvnmars

Car_Audionut said:


> I just sold a pair of 12w6 to a friend along with another PPI PC4800 amp. Another favorite is the Image Dynamics IDQ V2 series (US Made ones). Those go really deep and move a lot of air, but they don't seem as fast as the A/D/S subs. Still have some IDQ10 DVCs and find myself switching between them and the A/D/S. O/S Boston Pros and Orion Carbon NTs aren't bad either.


 That combo of pc 4800 and jl 10w6 i ran for a while, sounded great together, i imagine the 12's are just as nice and a little lower... hard to find room in a newer car and retain trunk space for that combo tough.. very nice collection.


----------



## Ampman

Car_Audionut said:


> My last posting of the day. Old School Alphasonik Class A amp. Purchase it used but have not installed it yet. Old School Kef S-300 from the mid 90's. 12" sub. I got some 10s, 8s, and I think I have a 15", can't remember if it's in a box somewhere. This one is new in box. Just took out for you guys to see.


That's a nice looker, been wanting to see what one of these look like on the inside ?


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> That's a nice looker, been wanting to see what one of these look like on the inside ?


Is the amp made in America didn't think to ask ?


----------



## Ampman

Yippee


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> Yippee


I've got 2 other Rodek amps a 235i & 224ci both I need to repair this Ra230E should kinda help me with checking between the good ones power supply and the 2 that are bad I'm pertty sure I know what is wrong with them I'm prepared to give um an upgrade in the event I'm rite


----------



## Car_Audionut

Ampman said:


> Is the amp made in America didn't think to ask ?


Not sure. I'm guessing a mid-late 80's unit. Didn't see a Made in USA on the top and the back has a wiring diagram, but part of it is missing. I guess I can eventually check the circuit board when I get a chance. Got me curios now.


----------



## Old Skewl

Ampman said:


> That's a nice looker, been wanting to see what one of these look like on the inside ?


Ran one of those Alphasonik amps in the late 80s. Sounded nice, but man did that thing get hot. It spent a lot of time in the thermal protection mode


----------



## Ampman

Old Skewl said:


> Ran one of those Alphasonik amps in the late 80s. Sounded nice, but man did that thing get hot. It spent a lot of time in the thermal protection mode


They do get hot, but those class A'S shaw do sound sum kinda good  Board looks to be made really well double sided prints rite nice I'd say ?


----------



## Doc ProMos

Let the HEALING begin....


----------



## chad

Ampman said:


> They do get hot, but those class A'S shaw do sound sum kinda good  Board looks to be made really well double sided prints rite nice I'd say ?


Not class A... the current draw at idle would be fuggin huge and will cook eggs. They ran cool at idle.. not class A.


----------



## audiogodz1

Been hammering on my old MTX BP12 box tonight bumping some Pink Floyd so I took a few pics. This was a muddy, boomy, overpriced box ($369) back in 1993 however it was one of many things I had in the early 90's that I got from people in trades and therefore it's a part of history for me and I keep it around. 
















































*FLECK STONE FTW!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## Doc ProMos

My wife gives me hell for all the amps laying around....she would have a cow if i collected speaker enclosures.... but i sure do like your stuff


----------



## bamelanc

I see some sexy Fultrons in there...


----------



## Ampman

I didn't want to start a new thread for this topic I figured this would be the place to find out. Is there any old school car audio competitions was just wondering about it ?


----------



## Ampman

audiogodz1 said:


> Been hammering on my old MTX BP12 box tonight bumping some Pink Floyd so I took a few pics. This was a muddy, boomy, overpriced box ($369) back in 1993 however it was one of many things I had in the early 90's that I got from people in trades and therefore it's a part of history for me and I keep it around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FLECK STONE FTW!!!!!!!!!
> *


MTX makes some pertty decent subs, I was watching something on YouTube the other night where some guys were putting 2000 watts RMS on different subs to try and blow them, when they got to a MTX that thing held up way longer than the other subs that wasn't designed to handle that kind of power it took a beating finally blew but not as fast as the others did


----------



## n_olympios

What's the silver cone/orange suspension sub?


----------



## chad

Doc ProMos said:


> My wife gives me hell for all the amps laying around....she would have a cow if i collected speaker enclosures....


It does not go well, trust me.


----------



## aaron7

That's what sheds are for! haha


----------



## imjustjason

n_olympios said:


> What's the silver cone/orange suspension sub?


G & S Redline


----------



## n_olympios

Thanks Jason! Any more info on them? I'd never heard of them till now!


----------



## audiogodz1

n_olympios said:


> What's the silver cone/orange suspension sub?


GS Redline
GSD12
Aluminum cone
500 watts DVC
Cast frame basket
Built to run against the Eclipse aluminums in the late 90's/early 00's. In the tuned port boxes they were louder and more efficient. The Eclipse had to be in sealed to handle their power ratings. The boxes for the GS were bigger, but on half the power they'd kill the Eclipse.

I used to unstack those subs and run 4 tuned ports on my wall and they sold instantly when I put them out. This pic is from 2000 at one of my stores.


----------



## normalicy

I used to sell G&S, but nobody would take them serious. I think they were a bit too flashy.


----------



## Chuck

Who did the first aluminum cone drivers for the car? Was it Eclipse or Canton? I was gone by then. Imagine the shock of departing the planet when butyl rubber and foam surrounds with impregnated paper cones were considered the latest science, and coming back to find aluminum cones. 


Now, I understand there are actually companies selling wooden cone drivers. The hell you say...


----------



## bigdwiz

Chuck said:


> Who did the first aluminum cone drivers for the car? Was it Eclipse or Canton? I was gone by then. Imagine the shock of departing the planet when butyl rubber and foam surrounds with impregnated paper cones were considered the latest science, and coming back to find aluminum cones.


I thought the first was Alumapro? I've been wrong before....


----------



## Chuck

When? Not since I've known you. I think you're wrong there.


----------



## audiogodz1

normalicy said:


> I used to sell G&S, but nobody would take them serious. I think they were a bit too flashy.


Well Depends on what generation. That sub was the first generation under Maxxsonics and they were starting to head down hill. Previously they were owned by the original GS Redline company from old days. 

(quickest link I can get)


> What company makes gs redline subwoofers? - Yahoo! Answers GS redline is no longer in buisness , they used to be part of the API family , which also included Autotek,Crunch,Blackmaxx,and Hifonics, which is now Maxxsonics, they killed the GS Redline line around 2001 I believe, it was very similar to the Autotek line toward the end and was actually good quality equipment , hope this


The old school amps were great, the new chrome one's with the digital meters were horrid (looked great, nothing but 99% distortion). The aluminum "D" line subs were great, but the lower "S" line were easy to smoke. Out of the GS product Maxxsonics put out, only the 1st GSD aluminum subs were worth looking at. 




bamelanc said:


> I see some sexy Fultrons in there...


There's a few up there and some other old stuff from back in the closet.


----------



## bamelanc

I don't see a lot of the Kicker competitions (gold outlined kicker on dustcap, double stitched surrounds) from the late 80's early 90's. I owned a pair of C15's and would love to come back across some. You wouldn't happen to have any of those would you?


----------



## Car_Audionut

bamelanc said:


> I don't see a lot of the Kicker competitions (gold outlined kicker on dustcap, double stitched surrounds) from the late 80's early 90's. I owned a pair of C15's and would love to come back across some. You wouldn't happen to have any of those would you?


You mean like these (except they are Solobarics, not Comps)?


----------



## bamelanc

Yes...exactly. I remember those too...another awesome sub.


----------



## quality_sound

G&S was around in 1990 when I started driving and they looked like Lanzars or Cerwin-Vegas with a different logo on the dustcap. Great sub but never stood out as all that special to me.


----------



## Patriot_tech

In the early 90's G&S was some nice stuff. I remember having 2 of the ODE 12's. Big cast basket with a huge magnet, they even had a cast aluminum magnet cover that screwed on to the back of them. We put them in my brothers Grand Am in IB and they rocked. Then we put them in a bandpass box and the output was stellar.

It was powered by 1 Autotek BTS7204 - front 2 channels on highs and rear bridged to subs. That amp started my appreciation for ZED made amps.


----------



## Ampman

Got my Rodek RA230E in today hooked it up to a MTX 12 and WOW this sucker is stout I know what I'm going to be looking for now I'd love to hear a larger Rodek in this style really strong amps


----------



## Ampman

Got this one in today as well, US AMPS USA-425 I got it knowing it needs repair we'll see what it needs soon


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> Got this one in today as well, US AMPS USA-425 I got it knowing it needs repair we'll see what it needs soon


Yee haww got it working one blown channel was all it was thank you Jesus


----------



## Doc ProMos

You fixed that quick.... nice work....


----------



## Ampman

Doc ProMos said:


> You fixed that quick.... nice work....


Thanks Doc, only thing left now is I will need to make some of those transistor clamps to hold the output drivers to the heat sink it didn't come with those but no biggie


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> Got my Rodek RA230E in today hooked it up to a MTX 12 and WOW this sucker is stout I know what I'm going to be looking for now I'd love to hear a larger Rodek in this style really strong amps


Guess I'm done for a while after this 
Forgot to mention that for a amp that's 
8 1/2 by 5 by 2 1/2 this thing weighs almost 5 pounds y'all has a bless one


----------



## audiogodz1

Ampman said:


> Got my Rodek RA230E in today hooked it up to a MTX 12 and WOW this sucker is stout I know what I'm going to be looking for now I'd love to hear a larger Rodek in this style really strong amps


That's my old amp. Been through a few hands in the last year. "Peter" marked it at the factory so I could always find it, apparently


----------



## normalicy

audiogodz1 said:


> Well Depends on what generation. That sub was the first generation under Maxxsonics and they were starting to head down hill. Previously they were owned by the original GS Redline company from old days.


Actually, it was before Maxxsonics. It was 1993-1996ish. They were bright red, blue, & yellow. It was hard to take them seriously because many of the cheaper brands were that kind of coloring at the time. It didn't help that the magazines didn't really cover them either. Not that I thought they were bad, they were good stuff & if I recall the amps were made by PPI.


----------



## normalicy

bigdwiz said:


> I thought the first was Alumapro? I've been wrong before....


I'm gonna agree with you on this one. Eclipse came out with theirs a bit after them.


----------



## Doc ProMos

deeppinkdiver said:


> Closet find..


I was wondering if you had any other info on the PSL amps-- I have an SE 2200 and I have another one I bought made by PSL with no outside markings but has the same HS (but 1/2 the size) and the board has gold tracings and on the board it says PSL 1200 ... looks like an SE and has 2 channels... maybe a 2x50 or 2x100..., thanx.... Keith


----------



## smgreen20

I was scared I wouldn't win this auction when I saw it. But luckily, I won!!! I only wish it was a 4 ohm. Beggers can't be choosers and I love this thing. In mint condition for a sub that's 18 yrs old. LANZAR LP10-8

I'm undecided if I'll be putting this in the wifes car to pair with the Opti160/Opti150????? Probably just keep it in the closet with my 10" LXR. 





































I think I can now give my friend back his two LP12's. He has an LP12-4 he said he might sell me. I'll have to look into that. Along w/a Eclipse ECD-415.....


----------



## normalicy

smgreen20 said:


> I was scared I wouldn't win this auction when I saw it. But luckily, I won!!! I only wish it was a 4 ohm. Beggers can't be choosers and I love this thing. In mint condition for a sub that's 18 yrs old. LANZAR LP10-8
> 
> I'm undecided if I'll be putting this in the wifes car to pair with the Opti160/Opti150????? Probably just keep it in the closet with my 10" LXR.


That's a beautiful thing.


----------



## Ampman

Doc ProMos said:


> I was wondering if you had any other info on the PSL amps-- I have an SE 2200 and I have another one I bought made by PSL with no outside markings but has the same HS (but 1/2 the size) and the board has gold tracings and on the board it says PSL 1200 ... looks like an SE and has 2 channels... maybe a 2x50 or 2x100..., thanx.... Keith


I'll be son of a gun, seen a PSL think it was a 1200 other day on the bay the name was worn off so the seller didn't know what it was but neither did I, thing went for a really low price wish I would have bid now ? nice amp there doc


----------



## Doc ProMos

That was the one... the board is in good shape and the HS needs to be washed... looking at the Instructions in the second to the bottom picture above, I'm sure it's either an SE 275 or SE 2100... I'm hoping I can get him to look inside the manual and see if it has the LxHxW dimensions to help identify it... if not I'm going to repair it and run it on the test bench to figure it out....looks like the transformer is shorted in a couple of places but visually thats all i see wrong.... Keith


----------



## Ampman

audiogodz1 said:


> That's my old amp. Been through a few hands in the last year. "Peter" marked it at the factory so I could always find it, apparently


It's found the final resting place


----------



## spydertune

Car_Audionut said:


> My last posting of the day. Old School Alphasonik Class A amp. Purchase it used but have not installed it yet.


I recall that series of Alphasonic being quite good.


----------



## chad

spydertune said:


> I recall that series of Alphasonic being quite good.


Tanks.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

I had a 2050 at one point. God only knows what happened to it. I think it was like $35 NOS. lol


----------



## imjustjason

chad said:


> Tanks.


You're welcome.


----------



## StockA4

Doc ProMos said:


> I was wondering if you had any other info on the PSL amps-- I have an SE 2200 and I have another one I bought made by PSL with no outside markings but has the same HS (but 1/2 the size) and the board has gold tracings and on the board it says PSL 1200 ... looks like an SE and has 2 channels... maybe a 2x50 or 2x100..., thanx.... Keith


Well now we know that Doc's caps are correct.


----------



## StockA4

These are my 8w6's
















The surrounds are as strong as the day they came from the factory.

I don't think I posted these yet? I apologize if it's a repeat.


----------



## StockA4




----------



## Doc ProMos

Got to love that JL box...?


----------



## audiogodz1

normalicy said:


> Actually, it was before Maxxsonics. It was 1993-1996ish. They were bright red, blue, & yellow. It was hard to take them seriously because many of the cheaper brands were that kind of coloring at the time. It didn't help that the magazines didn't really cover them either. Not that I thought they were bad, they were good stuff & if I recall the amps were made by PPI.


The sub I was discussing that I posted (mine) is the first generation under maxxsonics. When Maxxsonics picked them up they whored them out to all the distributors so when The Wholesale House picked them up (who we used for accessories at the time) we grabbed them. Maxxsonics rebadged the cheaper versions of the GS subs (the S line) as the Autotek SS subs. The GSD aluminum line, I guess they dropped.


----------



## bigdwiz

I just picked this one up. The seller said it was part of a system that was already installed in a car he bought back in the 90's. He thought the amps had been repainted (powder coated), but it appears the silk screening is factory (and not stickers). Has anyone seen one like this? Any possibilities it was created like this at the factory? 

Purple/Plum/Burgundy Phoenix Gold MPS-2240 

Pics:


----------



## bigdwiz

Picked up this one as well..


----------



## StockA4

bigdwiz said:


> Picked up this one as well..


Alpha!


----------



## Firewall

I apologize if this is the wrong thread but I wasn't sure if it would make sense to start a new one.

Just wanted to find out if anyone has any information about the jbl decade/ gtq / gts series amps or if anybody collects old school jbl stuff.


----------



## normalicy

A number of the American made brands were pretty good about re-screening amps if you had them painted (for a price of course).



bigdwiz said:


> I just picked this one up. The seller said it was part of a system that was already installed in a car he bought back in the 90's. He thought the amps had been repainted (powder coated), but it appears the silk screening is factory (and not stickers). Has anyone seen one like this? Any possibilities it was created like this at the factory?
> 
> Purple/Plum/Burgundy Phoenix Gold MPS-2240
> 
> Pics:


----------



## spydertune

I had this one up for sale a couple years back but decided to keep it. It is from 1980 and the very first 4-channel amp made (going by the car audio buying guides in _Audio_ magazine). One cool detail is that the manual details the advantages of active biamping using separate channels on the tweeters & woofers with an active filter at the input to the amp! In 1980? I thought that was something recent.....?

:laugh:

Manual includes a complete schematic and assembly drawings too. It uses 4558 opamps for the front-end and (4) complimentary pairs of 2SB850 / 2SD1117 50W power transistors for finals. It is also rated into 4-ohms. That was rare in 1980 & more like what the original ADS & Audiomobile did. Output power is 4X25W or 2x50W into that load. It is made in Japan and I believe it might be a doubled version of Sanyo's similar 2-channel offering of the same year. 

Enjoy -


----------



## bamelanc

^^Very nice. Always impressed with quality old school no matter the brand. I like that it comes with the schematic and assembly drawings. Pretty awesome.


----------



## StockA4

Manual includes a complete schematic and assembly drawings too. It uses 4558 opamps for the front-end and (4) complimentary pairs of 2SB850 / 2SD1117 50W power transistors for finals. It is also rated into 4-ohms. That was rare in 1980 & more like what the original ADS & Audiomobile did. Output power is 4X25W or 2x50W into that load. It is made in Japan and I believe it might be a doubled version of Sanyo's similar 2-channel offering of the same year. 

Enjoy -

That's an awesome little piece of history.


----------



## audiogodz1

I'm going to post the overview of the home office since I have the Ample banners up from one of my old stores back in the day.

I wish they would have stayed true. At one time they had a simple, effective product without all the flea market trash flash.


----------



## smgreen20

D, 
PG would do silk screening for you, they've also been know to do custom paint jobs too. As stated above, this all comes at a cost.


----------



## quality_sound

Are those IMPPs???? I LOVE those subs!


----------



## StockA4

[/QUOTE]

Eye spy a flatlander.


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> Got this one in today as well, US AMPS USA-425 I got it knowing it needs repair we'll see what it needs soon


Debating on what to use for transistor clamps ( the things that hold the transistors to the heat sink ) this amp was for parts repair and it didn't have them, had everything else but that. I've got a length of aluminum that might be 12 foot long by 8 inches wide and over 1/4 thick. Thinking about cutting them outta that it would save me from buying something for it


----------



## Doc ProMos

Here are a couple of this weeks Gems...


----------



## Doc ProMos

Now the Good stuff....


----------



## Doc ProMos

And the BEST of all... 























thanx.... Keith


----------



## Prime mova

^^^ come on Doc you said the other Fosgate PR235 was the last one...


----------



## Ampman

Doc ProMos said:


> And the BEST of all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanx.... Keith


Wow!!!!! You got some really cool old school there Doc ? out of all you posted my pic of the litter is the PPI 120 that's a real jewel


----------



## Doc ProMos

it's definitely one of my favorites... now I need the PPI-70 and PPI-30 to go with it...?


----------



## spydertune

Someone I used to work with had a Fosgate "The Runt" amp. I'd guess early 80's by the build style. I should see if he still has it and whether or not I can lay hands on it.....


----------



## Ampman

spydertune said:


> Someone I used to work with had a Fosgate "The Runt" amp. I'd guess early 80's by the build style. I should see if he still has it and whether or not I can lay hands on it.....


I've got an old Fosgate PR-250 I need to repair I actually had it working at one time but the outputs wasn't symmetrical but even with that problem it still sounded pertty good


----------



## Chuck

Back when I was at the store, circa 1984, the PPI rep talked us into buying into their new line, and one of the products 
was a preamp box that was "phantom powered". I can't remember precisely how it worked, whether it was supposed to 
go in between the HU and one of their amps, or if it was an outboard controller the worked with a matching amp. I seem 
to remember DIN cables and bass/treble/volume controls on the face. It was a pale beige color, very close to the platinum
white color Apple used on their computers back in the 90s. I remember it had the 2nd PPI logo, with the red design and 
letters, not the early one in Doc's pic above. 
I had a chance to take a couple of them home when the store closed out the car stereo wing, but I thought "what the hell 
am I going to do with these?" and I declined. I think they got thrown out. I was hoping some of you guys, specifically Doc 
and Bret might remember this thing. I'd like to see pics if they exist.


----------



## bigdwiz

1989 Soundstream MC500

Having never seen one of these in person, I was floored by the size of the amp. Notice it compared to the CD






























See my video overview in 1080P HD on YouTube or embedded below:


----------



## Doc ProMos

BigD, i am liking that soundstream amp....i have never been a huge fan but it wasn't because they didn't make great amps.... i wanna see some numbers on that bad boy


----------



## Prime mova

bigdwiz said:


> 1989 Soundstream MC500
> 
> Having never seen one of these in person, I was floored by the size of the amp. Notice it compared to the CD


that amplifier LQQKS BAD A$$ !


----------



## bigdwiz

The SS MC500 has to be seen in person to be appreciated. The fins are almost deep enough to lose a CD in! Amp is almost 4" thick! I had no idea how big it was based on the pics online and in magazines. Even the dimensions don't make it seem too impressive, but it is! Based on the test done in CSR back in 1989, I don't expect huge numbers...but it should do rated, maybe a little more w/ my 13.8v power supply. (original test was done at 12.6v)


----------



## Ampman

This will be a cool addition to my collection HIFONICS Mercury VII can't wait to get it, made me think of that song crazy bout a Mercury hehe


----------



## WRX2010

bigdwiz said:


> The SS MC500 has to be seen in person to be appreciated. The fins are almost deep enough to lose a CD in! Amp is almost 4" thick! I had no idea how big it was based on the pics online and in magazines. Even the dimensions don't make it seem too impressive, but it is! Based on the test done in CSR back in 1989, I don't expect huge numbers...but it should do rated, maybe a little more w/ my 13.8v power supply. (original test was done at 12.6v)


BigD, looking forward to a bench test with rms numbers for this amazing amp. Have one myself


----------



## TrickyRicky

Wrx2010 bring yours to my place and we can do a bench test, not too far from you.


----------



## Doc ProMos

So I bought an amp today (go figure), and I get a Zapco S-80 with it... I really don't have any interest in Zapco but really wanted the other amp... if anyone is interested in it let me know... I'll have it in my possession in a couple of days and will post some pics then, but I do know it works.... so if your interested, make an offer... thanx... Keith


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> Here are a couple of this weeks Gems...


Now that's a time capsule find! 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Chuck said:


> Back when I was at the store, circa 1984, the PPI rep talked us into buying into their new line, and one of the products
> was a preamp box that was "phantom powered". I can't remember precisely how it worked, whether it was supposed to
> go in between the HU and one of their amps, or if it was an outboard controller the worked with a matching amp. I seem
> to remember DIN cables and bass/treble/volume controls on the face. It was a pale beige color, very close to the platinum
> white color Apple used on their computers back in the 90s. I remember it had the 2nd PPI logo, with the red design and
> letters, not the early one in Doc's pic above.
> I had a chance to take a couple of them home when the store closed out the car stereo wing, but I thought "what the hell
> am I going to do with these?" and I declined. I think they got thrown out. I was hoping some of you guys, specifically Doc
> and Bret might remember this thing. I'd like to see pics if they exist.


Nope but you have me intrigued. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## bigdwiz

Holy 50 watt amps, Batman!

The older Lanzar 50C (blue - approx. 1994) is BNIB, while the newer one (black 1996'ish) has been used and recapped. Both work flawlessly, the blue one is StockA4's and the black one is mine 

Other than the heatsink colors and the graphics, I don't see many differences other than the shielding on the toroids (and the replaced (blue) caps on the black 50c)


----------



## hybridamp

^Awesome amps.


----------



## bigdwiz

TrickyRicky said:


> Wrx2010 bring yours to my place and we can do a bench test, not too far from you.


That's an awesome offer...he will prob be able to get your amp tested before I'll be able to test mine.


----------



## smgreen20

[email protected] D, why'd you have to go and show me those??? 

I want one bad, and StockA4's is the year I'm after. Yours would to too, but agh I want one.


----------



## bigdwiz

smgreen20 said:


> [email protected] D, why'd you have to go and show me those???
> 
> I want one bad, and StockA4's is the year I'm after. Yours would to too, but agh I want one.


Sorry, bro, I think StockA4 is taking his to the grave . The black 50c is nice also, just picked it up locally this past week. I did get another Lanzar 50 in blue, but it's not the 50c...


----------



## StockA4

I'd love to have both of these Lanzars. No doubt I've said this before, but amps are like potato chips. I can't have just one.


----------



## Darth SQ

I thought I would post a link to an excellent thread I found interesting and pertinent to this one.
Please take a moment to read through it and post your thoughts if you are so inclined.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...llecting-oldschool-equipment.html#post1693158


----------



## Ampman

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I thought I would post a link to an excellent thread I found interesting and pertinent to this one.
> Please take a moment to read through it and post your thoughts if you are so inclined.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...llecting-oldschool-equipment.html#post1693158


Great thread there Bret thanks for posting ?


----------



## Team_MIB

Just a small collection compared to some of you 

JL
4x JL 10W6 V1

Pheonix Gold
4x PG Elite 12/13" subs
2x PG MS275 sequential serial numbers
1x PG MS2125
2x EQ230
1x PG Bass cube

Rockford Fosgate
1x RF Power 300
2x RF Power 150HD
2x RF Power 75HD
1x RF Punch 45
2x OEQ 2
Rockford Fosgate Symmetry with 28band card


Soundstream
2x Tarrantula 880/2
1x Tarrantula 500/4
1x 15" Soundstream SPL 160
2x 12" Soundstream SPL 160
Not that old but also have:
2x Tarrantula 2.320
1x Tarrantula 2000w
2x Soundstream R1 12" Reference
2x Soundstream 12" Tarrantula Subs
1x VIR-8310NRBT 8.3" screen from a single din size. Awesome headunit
2x Soundstream ref 3 ways
2x Soundstream SPL 5" mids


Kef Uni Q original black but version 2 as tweeters have dust cover

Alpine
806 Screen Head unit
D300 DVD Head unit
2x 6 disc cd changer
1x DVD Changer

1 set of USD horns with brand new drivers

Team_MIB UK Based


----------



## Doc ProMos

Very nice collection....i am looking at a couple of Soundstream 203's, but I am not a Soundstream expert by any means.... I think the 203's are Class A and thats about all I know....keith


----------



## normalicy

Oddball one here. I picked it up at the 1997 USAC finals from one of the competitors. One of the best units I ever owned & ahead of it's time IMO. You'll note that this is just a controller. In fact, it's only a faceplate. It had a brain that controlled a CD changer & also accepted input from a Super Tuner IV module (yeah, they made a IV, but they only used it on a few pro units & then it faded into obscurity. Had great reception.). It included a remote that controlled the volume, track, etc. It's got an auxiliary input & I'm totally thinking of keeping it to use with an MP3 player.


----------



## nautic70

normalicy said:


> Oddball one here. I picked it up at the 1997 USAC finals from one of the competitors. One of the best units I ever owned & ahead of it's time IMO. You'll note that this is just a controller. In fact, it's only a faceplate. It had a brain that controlled a CD changer & also accepted input from a Super Tuner IV module (yeah, they made a IV, but they only used it on a few pro units & then it faded into obscurity. Had great reception.). It included a remote that controlled the volume, track, etc. It's got an auxiliary input & I'm totally thinking of keeping it to use with an MP3 player.


Didnt Alpine make a unit like that, it was a faceplate that had radio, audio and CD changer controls on it and was attached by a cord to the brain unit. What was the model number, and does anybody have one?


----------



## audiogodz1

I just paid $20 for this badge and if I could find just one more for my other amp I would gladly pay it.


----------



## Ampman

Here's my Hifonics Mercury VII only 2 5/8 inches long using basically the same kind of output devises a car radio uses ( no PWM power supply ) you don't see many of these I'll use it for either highs only or mount it on the wall as a conversation piece I'm thinking though more a conversation piece hehe


----------



## smgreen20

I just bought a LANZAR LXR50 amp in decent shape. The guy I bought it off of lost the male speaker wire plug, so if you have one or know where I can get one please let me know, and did a mod to it by removing the female piece, but kept it. I'll.be in the process of restoring it. Also made an offer on 80s clarion amp.


----------



## Doc ProMos

Ampman....thats so cute....i had to have a small amp also so I bought this one...although yours is way better...keith


----------



## marvnmars

smgreen20 said:


> I just bought a LANZAR LXR50 amp in decent shape. The guy I bought it off of lost the male speaker wire plug, so if you have one or know where I can get one please let me know, and did a mod to it by removing the female piece, but kept it. I'll.be in the process of restoring it. Also made an offer on 80s clarion amp.


Anyone know where I can get the Audio Art speaker plugs? I need 3, currently have the amp modded, but I would like to put the plugs back in.


----------



## WRX2010

marvnmars said:


> Anyone know where I can get the Audio Art speaker plugs? I need 3, currently have the amp modded, but I would like to put the plugs back in.


I have a url from a post that Aaron (envisionelec) posted, but I will have to post it when I get to my home computer. I have not ordered one yet, but they appear to be correct. Not sure about the outside dimensions though.


----------



## Ampman

Doc ProMos said:


> Ampman....thats so cute....i had to have a small amp also so I bought this one...although yours is way better...keith


I was impressed with how loud that mercury is. dang that sucker will thump lol and it don't pull much current doing it I've got a couple of Sony XM-2020 amps those things sound pertty good too. Eclipse makes good amps as well I've got an old school Eclipse EUM-2410 and that thing is super clean, id like to find out what it rated at but can't find a thing on it


----------



## n_olympios

nautic70 said:


> Didnt Alpine make a unit like that, it was a faceplate that had radio, audio and CD changer controls on it and was attached by a cord to the brain unit. What was the model number, and does anybody have one?


I know which one you mean but can't remember the model number at all. :mean:


----------



## Doc ProMos

Its a 4-channel amp and is rated 4 x15 watts....lol....


----------



## audiogodz1

BNIB 1989. 

I was part of the power logic revolution in the late 80's and early 90's and they were spectacular for their price, which showed in their sales. Damn near everybody had one.


----------



## normalicy

audiogodz1 said:


> BNIB 1989.
> 
> I was part of the power logic revolution in the late 80's and early 90's and they were spectacular for their price, which showed in their sales. Damn near everybody had one.


My first amp purchase was a Coustic from that series. And it was a rock for all the years I owned it (till it was stolen). It was in my Jeep & even after getting wet numerous times, it kept on ticking. Also, you reminded me of my little Coustic and a few other amps that I have lying around (I have the box for it too).


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Just got this today!


----------



## Ampman

normalicy said:


> My first amp purchase was a Coustic from that series. And it was a rock for all the years I owned it (till it was stolen). It was in my Jeep & even after getting wet numerous times, it kept on ticking. Also, you reminded me of my little Coustic and a few other amps that I have lying around (I have the box for it too).


Never seen an amp like that American Pro or the Graffiti sound, those are wild


----------



## bamelanc

audiogodz1 said:


> BNIB 1989.
> 
> I was part of the power logic revolution in the late 80's and early 90's and they were spectacular for their price, which showed in their sales. Damn near everybody had one.


WOW, I have the AMP108, it's definitely not NIB, but works. I need the female speaker plug harness to make it complete. Emailed Coustic but no response. 

Anyway, I loved that amp, it was awesome for it's size and price. I had it on a pair of Alpine coaxials (can't remember the model) and a pair of Alpine silk dome tweeters in the pillars. Was more than enough in my Toyota single cab.


----------



## Doc ProMos

Here are 2 I picked up today.... 















































And I don't even want the Zapco... it came with the Punch, which I wanted because its in great shape....so off for sale the Zapco goes....?


----------



## bamelanc

I did the same thing the other day. Bought 3 amps because one of them was a Punch 100 slider. Wasn't in the best shape, but it will clean up. Selling the other two soon as I can test them and clean them up.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Esoteric goodness!!!


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Blown Massive RS650. Still a cool old pc


----------



## Ampman

Doc ProMos said:


> Here are 2 I picked up today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't even want the Zapco... it came with the Punch, which I wanted because its in great shape....so off for sale the Zapco goes....?


Dang man that makes me jealous ?getting two fer the price of one heck far I only get one amp at a time ?


----------



## Doc ProMos

The Zapco is basically free cause I paid for both what the Punch 150 is worth... now I am going to clean and bench the Zapco and sell it.... just like mentioned above.... also like the 25 amps I'm picking up... I only want 12 or 13 of them, the others I'll sell to recoup.... Keith...


----------



## normalicy

Ampman said:


> Never seen an amp like that American Pro or the Graffiti sound, those are wild


Yeah, there was a bit of a fad in the late 90's where a few companies made cylindrical amps. I couldn't help myself & grabbed a few. They're not much more than 2x20w, but they're neat & would fit anywhere.


----------



## Ampman

Got one of my transistor clamps made, aluminum can be some hard stuff to cut lol. I was going to go with a thicker piece but found this in some old scrap aluminum I had so decided on using it now to make the other clamp drill the holes an replace the mica insulators with Kapton tape and my USA-425 will be ready to thump


----------



## Ampman

Bought this one yesterday, I'll have it soon. Needs a little work but for the price it was worth it


----------



## PPI Master

audiogodz1 said:


> BNIB 1989.
> 
> I was part of the power logic revolution in the late 80's and early 90's and they were spectacular for their price, which showed in their sales. Damn near everybody had one.


My first amp was also COUSTIC. Someone stole it and I bought another to replace it.... don't forget the matching spectrum read out LED Equalizer ->


----------



## audiogodz1

I used to love the spectrum analyzer on the eq's, but I'd trade it in a heartbeat for the lit sliders on the old Kenwood EQ's circa 1996. I worked for Campo Electronics in car audio at the time and used them every day. They were a fantastic EQ for a 1/2 din.

Here's the smaller version, which sounded better on our wall than the bigger version did AND here's the bigger version lit up!

(these are images from ebay)


----------



## Doc ProMos

Couple new ones I picked up today---























✌... keith


----------



## PPI Master

Doc ProMos said:


> Couple new ones I picked up today---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ✌... keith


Yeah, now you're talking.... 2300M - isn't that the first one where it only played into 4ohm stereo? 2 ohm stereo not allowed since it was two of the 2150's mended together.


----------



## Doc ProMos

Correct...M vs AM series difference ... cannot bridge the M series....


----------



## Doc ProMos

my above statement is not entirely true but still driving and can't type it all out safely...


----------



## Doc ProMos

Did you see that PPI Art Spacer/Link go for $300.... that's insane... even worse is it had a $200 BIN.... WOW...


----------



## Prime mova

Doc ProMos said:


> Did you see that PPI Art Spacer/Link go for $300.... that's insane... even worse is it had a $200 BIN.... WOW...


Keith, you just spent a small fortune and your watching fleabay on the way home :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> Did you see that PPI Art Spacer/Link go for $300.... that's insane... even worse is it had a $200 BIN.... WOW...


YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING ME!!!!!!!
Expect a bunch of them on ebay by next week after the word gets around.

Rediculous!
Hope it wasn't one of us......

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Prime mova

Found these pics, not mine but I thought you guys may need some eye candy.


----------



## beef316

Purdy

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLDDDD


----------



## quality_sound

^^^Bwahahahahahaha


----------



## bamelanc

KSUWildcatFan said:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLDDDD


lulz


----------



## PPI Master

Doc ProMos said:


> Did you see that PPI Art Spacer/Link go for $300.... that's insane... even worse is it had a $200 BIN.... WOW...


no freakin way..!! I need to rip some outta my install and fleabay them !!


----------



## Doc ProMos

The really crazy part is.... this guy had a lot of pristine stuff listed and at the same time he sold the Art Link for $300, his pristine A1200 only went for $310.... could have bought the A1200 and had a Big 600 watt Link between amps for the same price....


----------



## Prime mova

Doc ProMos said:


> ...could have bought the A1200 and had a Big 600 watt Link between amps for the same price....


 Magnum size link


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI Master said:


> no freakin way..!! I need to rip some outta my install and fleabay them !!


Oh now you finally decide to let go of them. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

I'll buy them..,, but not for $300...??


----------



## StockA4

Prime mova said:


> Found these pics, not mine but I thought you guys may need some eye candy.


Digital Reference, at that. Those are quite beautiful.


----------



## Doc ProMos

Someone on DIYMA has/had a couple of the Gold PPI Arts, I am wishing he would sell them to me... i haven't PM'ed him YET..!!..?.... (If you happen to read this and you wanna sell them-- lmk) LOL


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> Someone on DIYMA has/had a couple of the Gold PPI Arts, I am wishing he would sell them to me... i haven't PM'ed him YET..!!..&#55357;&#56842;.... (If you happen to read this and you wanna sell them-- lmk) LOL


Starboy869.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SaturnSL1

My little collection.

US Amps USA400


















Profile AMP121

















Urban Audio Works AW-4200M

























Legacy LA1030 Series 4


















And the newest addition is an old Lanzar!


















Disregard the new Dual amplifier in the pics next to the USA, I sold that recently and I'm not interested in anything new again lol.


----------



## Chuck

Don't worry... consider it ignored. Dual made great decks and turntables in the 80s. Its a shame to see how far they've fallen.


----------



## SaturnSL1

Chuck said:


> Don't worry... consider it ignored. Dual made great decks and turntables in the 80s. Its a shame to see how far they've fallen.


I hear that. It was a decent little amp, I won't lie. I like that it had a high and low pass filter so I could cut the low bass out of my front stage. But it was weak, supposedly made 50wRms X2 at 4 ohms but it sounded like crap compared to my Profile.


----------



## Doc ProMos

I heard it was starboy but didn't mention it cause I wasn't sure if it was common knowledge... I know there are a couple of PPI collectors that are hush hush... and i am new enough here that i dont want to piss anyone off...Keith


----------



## SaturnSL1

Collecting audio gear and being "hush hush" about it is pretty odd to me.

You're stockpiling amplifiers, not secret government documents...


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> I heard it was starboy but didn't mention it cause I wasn't sure if it was common knowledge... I know there are a couple of PPI collectors that are hush hush... and i am new enough here that i dont want to piss anyone off...Keith


Too late....now hand over the PPI banner and all will be right in the world again.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

I have had several people ask about these that I picked up on my trip... I have Zero interest in them, so they are going on EBay tonight..., Keith


----------



## Doc ProMos

Here are the goodies from the trip...


----------



## audiogodz1

Doc ProMos said:


> I have had several people ask about these that I picked up on my trip... I have Zero interest in them, so they are going on EBay tonight..., Keith


As much as I liked those back in the day, I preferred the granite for my style of music. Either are nice though.


----------



## david in germany

I just walked into a store here in Prien Germany and they have brand new PPI art series on display for sale... Price shows that they know what they have..
The large 6 channel (I think it is a 6 channel) is about $1500.


----------



## StockA4

david in germany said:


> I just walked into a store here in Prien Germany and they have brand new PPI art series on display for sale... Price shows that they know what they have..
> The large 6 channel (I think it is a 6 channel) is about $1500.


I suppose that would be quite a sight. It would be like a time warp if you didn't already know they were there. Now I wonder when I'll have the opportunity to walk into a shop and see some "big red fire engines" hanging from the wall!


----------



## david in germany

They also had some new fosgate audiophile 10's, series 1 15", new in the box punch 60, a selection of mb quart components and nib punch splits.


----------



## StockA4

david in germany said:


> They also had some new fosgate audiophile 10's, series 1 15", new in the box punch 60, a selection of mb quart components and nib punch splits.


That's pretty awesome.


----------



## bamelanc

david in germany said:


> They also had some new fosgate audiophile 10's, series 1 15", new in the box punch 60, a selection of mb quart components and nib punch splits.


MB Quart QM 160.03kx?


----------



## Darth SQ

david in germany said:


> I just walked into a store here in Prien Germany and they have brand new PPI art series on display for sale... Price shows that they know what they have..
> The large 6 channel (I think it is a 6 channel) is about $1500.


Pics?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## david in germany

bamelanc said:


> MB Quart QM 160.03kx?


Might have been, I will get some pics the next day or so.. It has sparked my curiosity if he may have some nib fosgate power series stashed away as well. I also would like to grab a set of 4" punch splits or 4" mb quart components if they are in the pile as well for my BMW.


Posted from Imperial walker 17a via planetary datcom server


----------



## quality_sound

Doc ProMos said:


> I have had several people ask about these that I picked up on my trip... I have Zero interest in them, so they are going on EBay tonight..., Keith



I'd keep these. They're GREAT subs, especially in IB.


----------



## Ampman

Got this one today with an added bonus. Suppose to be in non working condition but it works great. Warranty seal still intact


----------



## Doc ProMos

quality_sound said:


> I'd keep these. They're GREAT subs, especially in IB.


Do tell... I need to put something in my 16 y/o sons Charger... you have me curious because I don't know much about them....


----------



## Doc ProMos

Ampman... I buy a lot of Amps at a time, but you are more consistent than me...I think you post new Amps 3-4x/wk... "he who dies with the most Amps wins"... lol


----------



## Ampman

Doc ProMos said:


> Ampman... I buy a lot of Amps at a time, but you are more consistent than me...I think you post new Amps 3-4x/wk... "he who dies with the most Amps wins"... lol


Thanks for the complement Doc, you guys are the real heroes here though I put a few on every once in a while it's nothing compared to what you and others bring to this thread ? I wish I could do more but that's another reason for another day but all in all im having the time of my life Im really enjoy seeing what all you guys put on I think it shows we all have that same like passion for old school and if all of us have anything to do with it, we'll keep it going and it will never die have a bless one my friend


----------



## PPI Master

Ampman said:


> Thanks for the complement Doc, you guys are the real heroes here though I put a few on every once in a while it's nothing compared to what you and others bring to this thread &#55357;&#56833; I wish I could do more but that's another reason for another day but all in all im having the time of my life Im really enjoy seeing what all you guys put on I think it shows we all have that same like passion for old school and if all of us have anything to do with it, we'll keep it going and it will never die have a bless one my friend


Doc and Ampman, - you guys rule, It often makes my day to revell in these 280 pages of Old Car Audio. Do you guys ever go back and daze through this old thread? I sure do. We are all exactly on the same page with outward desire to own every old school audio product out there.
Here is the install on my wagon that I just finished.


----------



## Prime mova

PPI Master said:


> Doc and Ampman, - you guys rule, It often makes my day to revell in these 280 pages of Old Car Audio. Do you guys ever go back and daze through this old thread? I sure do. We are all exactly on the same page with outward desire to own every old school audio product out there.
> Here is the install on my wagon that I just finished.


+1 

Lorv the wagon back Bret, it looks like a chamber orchestra ready to play :rockon:


----------



## Ampman

Prime mova said:


> +1
> 
> Lorv the wagon back Bret, it looks like a chamber orchestra ready to play :rockon:


Awesome !!!


----------



## bamelanc

PPI Master said:


> Doc and Ampman, - you guys rule, It often makes my day to revell in these 280 pages of Old Car Audio. Do you guys ever go back and daze through this old thread? I sure do. We are all exactly on the same page with outward desire to own every old school audio product out there.
> Here is the install on my wagon that I just finished.


Very nice.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

That is one hell of a PPI Art-gasm.










These are the CXLs that I was planning on having powdercoated in my purple theme (to match the two 2500s and my 4150CXLR), gold RCAs/screws replaced with chrome pieces, and rebuilt by Arc. Now I'm thinking I may just do the white 2050 and the blue 2500 since those are both kind of beat-up. The gray 2050 and the blue 1500DR are both pretty nice.

I have a 2100 coming in a few days and I'm trying to negotiate for a white 4150CXLR which I'll probably leave alone.

Also, I just polished and waxed the gray 2050 and the blue 1500DR. I think I may have a problem.

-Jordan


----------



## Funwithaudio3

Thought some of you might be interested in this:
RF Punch 150


----------



## Doc ProMos

PPI Master said:


> Doc and Ampman, - you guys rule, It often makes my day to revell in these 280 pages of Old Car Audio. Do you guys ever go back and daze through this old thread? I sure do. We are all exactly on the same page with outward desire to own every old school audio product out there.
> Here is the install on my wagon that I just finished.


GOTTA LOVE IT... that's what I'm talkin about....


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> Ampman... I buy a lot of Amps at a time, but you are more consistent than me...I think you post new Amps 3-4x/wk... "he who dies with the most Amps wins"... lol


Nope....he who dies with the most amps leaves a big mess for the wife to sort out. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI Master said:


> Doc and Ampman, - you guys rule, It often makes my day to revell in these 280 pages of Old Car Audio. Do you guys ever go back and daze through this old thread? I sure do. We are all exactly on the same page with outward desire to own every old school audio product out there.
> Here is the install on my wagon that I just finished.


Anyone catch the black A1200 on the ceiling in this pic?
Hey......did you ever fix the sloppy solder and fet in the white A1200.2 (center of vehicle)?
Just don't want you to light it up.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI Master

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Anyone catch the black A1200 on the ceiling in this pic?
> Hey......did you ever fix the sloppy solder and fet in the white A1200.2 (center of vehicle)?
> Just don't want you to light it up.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


This pic lets you see the lower A1200.2 ->









Here's the lower A1200.2 with lid flipped to reveal fuses and xovers and distribution bus and relays, etc.->


----------



## Ampman

Haven't had time to take the top cover off my Linear Power model 2601 to take a pic of the guts so I did that today this thing was built in 1980 still sounds awesome it's Bi-amplified really cool old school


----------



## PPI Master

PPI Master said:


> This pic lets you see the lower A1200.2 ->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the lower A1200.2 with lid flipped to reveal fuses and xovers and distribution bus and relays, etc.->


Those two Water Cooled A600.2s are each powering IDQ 8incher in each front floorboard. These are housed in plexiglass so when viewing from the engine side you not only see a chrome firewall, but, you see the sub. ->











All my cars have personalized plates and this wagoon wears : LIVIN XL












There's not many cars on the road which are larger !!


----------



## Doc ProMos

Ok... is this not the cutest little amp you've seen.... it looks like the PPI 2300M crapped it out...?


----------



## Ampman

For some reason I can't view pics anyone else having that problem


----------



## bigdwiz

Ampman said:


> For some reason I can't view pics anyone else having that problem


Wade, it's most likely a problem with Tapatalk as the other pictures are showing up. Many who use mobile phones or tablets to access this forum use the Tapatalk app, which has it's own photo storage.


----------



## Ampman

bigdwiz said:


> Wade, it's most likely a problem with Tapatalk as the other pictures are showing up. Many who use mobile phones or tablets to access this forum use the Tapatalk app, which has it's own photo storage.


Ok thanks


----------



## StockA4

Might as well ask here since I don't have time to do a search right now; Does anybody know offhand who has the M&M equipment? Specifically subs? 

Thanks in advance. And here's something to put us back on topic:









Here's the top:









Here's an XL-12 to put in into perspective:


----------



## PPI Master

I took inventory and pulled all my New style Art amplifiers from their catacomb and show em here ->










My cars currently are using 28 quantity of amplifiers so these are the leftovers. My extra M and AM series are here ->











When I first started my Wagon build I mocked up fitment according to this picture ->










Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Ampman

PPI Master said:


> I took inventory and pulled all my New style Art amplifiers from their catacomb and show em here ->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cars currently are using 28 quantity of amplifiers so these are the leftovers. My extra M and AM series are here ->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I first started my Wagon build I mocked up fitment according to this picture ->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patience is a virtue.


Purrrdy


----------



## PPI Master

Ampman said:


> Purrrdy



The "Blowed Up" ones get nailed to the wall ->


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young

I'm impressed!


----------



## Kane

Picked this stuff up today!


----------



## PPI Master

Carolyn Hall Young said:


> I'm impressed!


Thank you CHY, I'm blushing. It's an honor to hear those words from you.
One thing if you don't mind, is your sig on the .2 series? My Z28 uses the A300 & A200 but all my other couple dozen Arts are the .2 technology which has different art design. I just don't recall your sig making it to those 1996 products. Any story there?


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI Master said:


> Thank you CHY, I'm blushing. It's an honor to hear those words from you.
> One thing if you don't mind, is your sig on the .2 series? My Z28 uses the A300 & A200 but all my other couple dozen Arts are the .2 technology which has different art design. I just don't recall your sig making it to those 1996 products. Any story there?


If I may, her name's not on there because she didn't do them.
All the Art on the 1996 .2s are a knock off of her work (intellectual property theft).
By 1995 She along with Jeff Scoon and the others were gone from PPI and moved onto XTant and since she has to this day full ownership rights to all her work at PPI, they had no legal right to reproduce it.
She also was the designer for the heatsinks as well.
That is why there's such a dramatic redesign in the 97 models even though the internals are the same.
That's also why to this day you won't see a new line of Art amps with her work without her permission.

I asked her awhile ago if she thought about taking legal action at the time.
She told me she was too busy with Xtant, in poor health, and was just ready to move on.

Hope that clears up some of the confusion.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

My wife peered over my shoulders as I happened upon those pictures. She told me if my CXL collection ever got that insane (I'm up to eight currently, scheming for a ninth right now), I'd be living in our storage unit. lmao


----------



## PPI Master

KSUWildcatFan said:


> My wife peered over my shoulders as I happened upon those pictures. She told me if my CXL collection ever got that insane (I'm up to eight currently, scheming for a ninth right now), I'd be living in our storage unit. lmao


What's a CXL? I'll check to see if I have any & make you a sweet deal.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Check my pic of recent CXL acquisitions at the top of this page. Arc Audio CXL series.. Arc Audio's introductory amplifier offerings from when they began in 1998. They were made for just a couple of years, I believe (1998-2002 maybe?) Those amps are all I buy anymore (unless I get ridiculous deals that I can't turn down).


----------



## backpachyderm

StockA4 said:


> Here's the top:


Want. I grew up in Oklahoma and in car audio in the 80's and into the early 90's. Kicker has always said "old school" to me since they were the #1 brand of sub around at the time.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

I gotta see the pic. I tossed the mica insulators when I dismantled my 2050CXL and now I'm kind of thinking I want to just put it back together. Not possible without SOMETHING between the outputs and the sink..


----------



## Ampman

. Experimenting


----------



## Ampman

My USA-425 i got it parts repair it had a blown channel didn't take long to fix, it didn't come with the clamps that hold the output transistors to the heat sink I made those and installed them check um out ? replaced the mica insulators with Kapton tape gave it some new heat sink compound I've had it hooked up and playing music for 4 hours sounds amazing I love bringing old school amps back to life thank you Jesus for helping me


----------



## Alan-Rx

Soundstream D60II and D100II


----------



## david in germany

Here are some pics







guess it wasn't a 4 channel 
















They also have spacers! Fresh in the boxes with the ends for them.







Few other goodies.
































Cadence amps


----------



## Darth SQ

david in germany said:


> Here are some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess it wasn't a 4 channel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have spacers! Fresh in the boxes with the ends for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few other goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cadence amps


David,
That was amazing to see all this still nib and on the shelf!
What do the want for the white spacers?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## david in germany

I may pick up all the spacers he has and take offers on them


----------



## PPI Master

OOh.... Ooh..... I want. What price on the MB Quart? 

Did you notice those tags have erroneous data? It's wrong for the A 200. The Art A200 is 50 x 2 with mono at 200 watts. Don't trust what they wrote in dot matrix print.


----------



## david in germany

Which mb quart?


----------



## Ampman

Alan-Rx said:


> Soundstream D60II and D100II


Been wanting to take a gander at what those two models look like inside those are purdy


----------



## Ampman

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> David,
> That was amazing to see all this still nib and on the shelf!
> What do the want for the white spacers?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


WOW!!!! If I could have seen that in person it would have taken my breath away have mercy....


----------



## StockA4

Does anyone remember who has the M&M equipment?


----------



## MACS

StockA4 said:


> Does anyone remember who has the M&M equipment?


I believe this may be who you are looking for 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1196499-post1.html


----------



## StockA4

MACS said:


> I believe this may be who you are looking for
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1196499-post1.html


You sir, are the best. Not sure why this didn't show up in my search bar, but thank you very much.


----------



## Notloudenuf

This thread would load a lot faster if people wouldn't quote posts with 10 pictures in them.


----------



## MACS

StockA4 said:


> You sir, are the best. Not sure why this didn't show up in my search bar, but thank you very much.


School lesson for the day.
Easiest way to search Diyma, just copy and paste the text below into the Google search box. Google kills the Diyma search feature. No competition.

site:diymobileaudio.com M&M

site:diymobileaudio.com "M&M Godfather" (Add the quotation marks if you want a more narrow search)

site:diymobileaudio.com PPI

site:diymobileaudio.com Rockford

etc., etc. 

Let's show off some old school Mc while we're learning.


----------



## Darth SQ

Notloudenuf
_This thread would load a lot faster if people wouldn't quote posts with 10 pictures in them. _


Maybe you should step up from your Intel 486. 
It's an old argument.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Notloudenuf

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Maybe you should step up from your Intel 486.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


The guilty do want to make their 'crime' legal don't they? :laugh:


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Notloudenuf said:


> This thread would load a lot faster if people wouldn't quote posts with 10 pictures in them.


It's just more eye candy to see


----------



## Darth SQ

Notloudenuf said:


> The guilty do want to make their 'crime' legal don't they? :laugh:


I should change your username to notfastenuf. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## StockA4

MACS said:


> School lesson for the day.
> Easiest way to search Diyma, just copy and paste the text below into the Google search box. Google kills the Diyma search feature. No competition.
> 
> site:diymobileaudio.com M&M
> 
> site:diymobileaudio.com "M&M Godfather" (Add the quotation marks if you want a more narrow search)
> 
> site:diymobileaudio.com PPI
> 
> site:diymobileaudio.com Rockford
> 
> etc., etc.
> 
> Let's show off some old school Mc while we're are learning.


There go those blue meters. Learning can be great fun.


----------



## Ampman

Well looks as though Tapatalk is having troubles wiff they's image hosting again I've got a very....... old school goodie that should be arriving today I'd really love to put on here but don't appear that will be happing ?


----------



## david in germany

Just picked up 4 PPI amp links. 2 for art series and 2 for sadona series.  all Bnib with screws and end plates!


----------



## david in germany

Whatcha think they are worth?


----------



## TiEcs

These are mine 
PG Ti500.4 Ti800.1
PG BC Ti and regular
PG Power Core 20

600Ti and 475Ti and brax were sold


----------



## Ampman

Linear Power 40A, I was told this is one of the first models ever made by LP built between 1975 & 77. This is my last one for a while got to get myself well again y'all have a bless one


----------



## nautic70

TiEcs said:


> These are mine
> PG Ti500.4 Ti800.1
> PG BC Ti and regular
> PG Power Core 20
> 
> 600Ti and 475Ti and brax were sold


I ran a pair of those amps in the install in my 01 4Runner a 4 channel pushing old school Quarts and the mono pushing a pair of V2 JL 12W6. Good amps I liked them, pushed them hard all the time and never heard em complain.


----------



## n_olympios

david in germany said:


> Here are some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess it wasn't a 4 channel


I'm sorry, I must've gotten something wrong. Are these indeed sold in an Expert shop? And at those extraordinary prices?


----------



## Darth SQ

david in germany said:


> Whatcha think they are worth?


Pm'd you about that.
Wrong forum.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

Here are a couple of new ones that came in today....


----------



## audiogodz1

Ampman said:


> Linear Power 40A, I was told this is one of the first models ever made by LP built between 1975 & 77. This is my last one for a while got to get myself well again y'all have a bless one


Saw that one one ebay and decided against it myself. Glad you snagged it though rather than having someone just randomly buy it and burn it up trying to use it on some dime store subs.


----------



## Doc ProMos

"dime store subs"--- quote of the day nomination


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> Linear Power 40A, I was told this is one of the first models ever made by LP built between 1975 & 77. This is my last one for a while got to get myself well again y'all have a bless one


Forgot to post pics of the guts here's what it looks like. One of those rare amps that uses output transistors like an ads PQ-8 and doesn't have a PWM power supply this thing is very old, I won't use it. It will be a wall ornament for looks only. Gotta love these old school made in USA jewels


----------



## Ampman

audiogodz1 said:


> Saw that one one ebay and decided against it myself. Glad you snagged it though rather than having someone just randomly buy it and burn it up trying to use it on some dime store subs.


Yeah no what ya mean, that's what usually happens to um ?


----------



## david in germany

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Pm'd you about that.
> Wrong forum.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Bret, I replied to your pm. Please understand I was not offering them up for sale in this thread, just curious what the going rate is for them. I picked them up to get them into a collectors collection. Since they are not old school Fosgate the don't really tickle my fancy. 
Someone will get them soon enough.


----------



## Darth SQ

david in germany said:


> Bret, I replied to your pm. Please understand I was not offering them up for sale in this thread, just curious what the going rate is for them. I picked them up to get them into a collectors collection. Since they are not old school Fosgate the don't really tickle my fancy.
> Someone will get them soon enough.


No problem.....just clearing it up so others don't get any bad ideas.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## iroller

Not a reply just want gold ppi art series amps


----------



## Ampman

Anyone remember opening up an amp and seeing guts like this, it's quite dusty been on a shelve for some time now. I was viewing another thread and someone mentioned this name brand and jogged my memory as to where this was at so i thought id post a pic of it ive got the heat sink for this somewhere lol BTW this thing works hehe ?







bring back any memories ?


----------



## Ampman

A few things I've had for a while. Green amp is an old phase linear I know it's cheap but sure has a nice powder coat job done on it hehe. Sony XE-90 Mk II EQ, Sony XK-8D cassette deck, Sony XR-U800 Mobile ES cassette deck, ( Sony XA-C30 source selector brand new never used ) and Sony XM-2020 amp. For an amp it's size the thing is pertty powerful it's also got a really cool protection circuit that lower the output once it senses clipping which is really cool


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> A few things I've had for a while. Green amp is an old phase linear I know it's cheap but sure has a nice powder coat job done on it hehe. Sony XE-90 Mk II EQ, Sony XK-8D cassette deck, Sony XR-U800 Mobile ES cassette deck, ( Sony XA-C30 source selector brand new never used ) and Sony XM-2020 amp. For an amp it's size the thing is pertty powerful it's also got a really cool protection circuit that lower the output once it senses clipping which is really cool


Forgot this one my bad lol


----------



## david in germany

n_olympios said:


> I'm sorry, I must've gotten something wrong. Are these indeed sold in an Expert shop? And at those extraordinary prices?


Not normally but it is an xpert shop the guy just picked up old models along the way and is selling them. The prices are his prices and he may still have them on the shelf when I come back next year with the same prices on them.


Posted from Imperial walker 17a via planetary datcom server


----------



## chad

I have a pair of the champagne colored Sony 2020's


----------



## Ampman

A couple more old school goodies ? both Sony mobile ES. CDX-C680 CDX-C860 DSP  guess it shows my preference huh


----------



## n_olympios

Ampman said:


> A


I had one of those decks!  Actually it was an XR-U700RDS (european model, obviously) but the faceplate and internals were the same. It was my first "serious" deck, back when Sony Mobile was worth it.


----------



## Purge Audio

These r bad


----------



## Ampman

n_olympios said:


> I had one of those decks!  Actually it was an XR-U700RDS (european model, obviously) but the faceplate and internals were the same. It was my first "serious" deck, back when Sony Mobile was worth it.


Yes the mobile ES was and still is some nice units I did have a Sony CDX-C90 but recently sold it to someone here on DIY I'm kicking myself for letting that go now it was super nice just had some display issues that those models were famous for other than that it was in perfect working order those retailed for $2000 very clean sound


----------



## Ampman

Pertty sure I put this on already but don't think I took a pic of the guts doing this so if anyone else were to see one and interest in buying the one you stumble up on you'll know what's inside. When I got this one I was under the impression it had a PWM power supply as with most Lanzar's do however as you can see it don't it's the same type output as a car stereo would have IC chips DIY an AmpGuts is the place to go to when your not sure


----------



## TrickyRicky

Ampman said:


> Linear Power 40A, I was told this is one of the first models ever made by LP built between 1975 & 77. This is my last one for a while got to get myself well again y'all have a ]


As far as the linear power website goes its not the first or near that as the company had a different name. Later change to linear power. A couple popped on ebay last year, dissent go for much, but I sure wished I picked up a piece of car audio history.


----------



## spydertune

Ampman said:


> Anyone remember opening up an amp and seeing guts like this, it's quite dusty been on a shelve for some time now. I was viewing another thread and someone mentioned this name brand and jogged my memory as to where this was at so i thought id post a pic of it ive got the heat sink for this somewhere lol BTW this thing works hehe ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bring back any memories ?


STK-based amps perform great from 60Hz & up. I have a couple old receivers as well as an ADS P80 and they perform fine as long as you don't ask them to drive subwoofers.


----------



## Ampman

spydertune said:


> STK-based amps perform great from 60Hz & up. I have a couple old receivers as well as an ADS P80 and they perform fine as long as you don't ask them to drive subwoofers.


This one came out of a Pyramid PB-800 the STK hybrids are pertty cool everything is rite there integrated into that one package which allows for some unreal slew rates i cut the top out of a bad one long time ago and your rite you don't want to drive subs with um cause the connecting material is all very fine aluminum wire putting these things under loads below 2 ohm would destroy them in a matter of seconds but long as their kept at a decent load they do dang good. I didnt know the ADS P-80 used these STK chips bet that things sounds really good


----------



## Ampman

Hummmm it a little tooooo quite here for one reason or another not good, going to haft to dig out some stuff to throw on


----------



## smgreen20

This thread is weird like that. One day it'll have one post, another day it'll have 2 pages of new posts. 

I'll have a few to add in a few days. 

A LANZAR LXR50, LANZAR E30,
Clarion XDZ716

I feel like there's something else too, but???

I'll be at the US Nationals this weekend w/my son so I don't know if I'll be able to get the pics up before then.


----------



## bamelanc

I've got one on the way that will be worthy of a post.


----------



## Ampman

Heck all I've got now to put on is some old head units not nothing special but their old so when I get a minute to get um thought about putting those on ? I've got some other amps think like 15 more in my junk room they need some work one day soon I hope to have them up an going again but for now the head units is all I got  this has become one of my favorite places on the net to come to I love old school car audio wellllll... Let me rephrase that I believe obsessed with it would be more like it hehe but it's a great thread I'm enjoying the far out of that far is hillbilly for fire


----------



## Doc ProMos

Bamelanc...I've heard what the surprise is (small community ?) and I don't want to spoil it, but it's gonna be good guys...Keith


----------



## bamelanc

Doc ProMos said:


> Bamelanc...I've heard what the surprise is (small community &#55357;&#56842 and I don't want to spoil it, but it's gonna be good guys...Keith


Well, it's not the NIB Pr-250 type II who's auction ended the other day. Someone offered them a good chunck of money I assume. I was anxious to see the where the bidding went. I had my paypal ready... 

It's not the Chrome 4" 650 for sale on CL either. I knew he had it before he listed it, I could have got it a while back.

It'll be in soon if Isaac doesn't jack UPS up too much. 

BTW Keith. Billy is the name. Tired of you calling me bamelanc. haha.


----------



## Ampman

Here's a few I forgot about having ? Sony Mobile ES XR-C620 Radio Cassette Deck i think i have 3 of these. Sony Mobile ES CDX-T60 6 disc changer


----------



## Doc ProMos

Billy I would have loved to see what it went for also... he listed it last night and then pulled it and relisted it this morning...Keith


----------



## Ampman

Going through boxes stumbled up on my Chrome USA-200 don't recall putting this one on but if I did already sorry for the repost I'm making a list and checking it twice hehe


----------



## StockA4




----------



## StockA4

This one wasn't the prettiest, but it sure worked like a champ.
























Matter of fact, this was more beat up than I remember.


----------



## smgreen20

Looks aren't everything in this case. Hell, looks could even add character. 

Let me ask this, how many keep an up to date inventory of what you have? 
Clarion sometimes puts manufacturing date on some things, mostly the month/year and serial number. I have all wrote down and add as it grows.


----------



## Doc ProMos

This guy sold it for $125 ... wow....


----------



## david in germany

StockA4 said:


> This one wasn't the prettiest, but it sure worked like a champ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matter of fact, this was more beat up than I remember.


Still have it? Want to put a fresh shroud on it? Let me know


----------



## david in germany

How about some old school clarion from my stash?








DRX 9375r and DPH9300
















The 2 best changers ever made IMO.


----------



## david in germany

How about video back in the day? The monitor is out in the garage though.








Couldn't ever pick up any us tv stations here in Germany though.


----------



## n_olympios

david in germany said:


> The 2 best changers ever made IMO


I'm with you on that. The 635 was also the smallest one.


----------



## smgreen20

Always have time for Clarion goods. Your 9375 has a flat finish look to it compared to mine. I'm looking for a cheap EQH5100 to round out my dsp collection.


----------



## bamelanc

Doc ProMos said:


> This guy sold it for $125 ... wow....


Did you see where he had it listed? In cars and trucks, vintage parts or something. I didn't see it again because I was looking for PR-250. He had it listed as rockford 250 type II. Yeah, that's cheap. Was it a BIN?


----------



## Doc ProMos

He had it listed and then relisted it with a BIN...


----------



## Doc ProMos

Does anyone know much about these... I haven't ever gotten into Linear Power much, but only because I've always been into PPI... Thanx in advance... Keith


----------



## Doc ProMos

I picked it up last night...


----------



## StockA4

david in germany said:


> Still have it? Want to put a fresh shroud on it? Let me know


I don't have this particular one any longer. I will have a 650 in ecxellent condition show up pretty quick and I'll need a shroud for that though.


----------



## StockA4

Doc ProMos said:


> Does anyone know much about these... I haven't ever gotten into Linear Power much, but only because I've always been into PPI... Thanx in advance... Keith


You gonna kill off the LP's now? Please don't start liking Orion equipment. 

That said, I was going to mention the name of someone familiar with LP's. I'm totally drawing a blank now. There's one or two here that can tell you something though.


----------



## bamelanc

StockA4 said:


> You gonna kill off the LP's now? Please don't start liking Orion equipment.


ROFL


----------



## Doc ProMos

I like to get them ... investigate and then sell them... I found some specs on it but I was looking for some opinions on it... I'm pretty honed in on PPI and if wasn't listed to come up in a PPI search I wouldn't have even looked for it... but that is some funny s$&?... lol


----------



## Doc ProMos

My newest edition is this--- brand new, never installed...


----------



## quality_sound

Oh. My. God. That is pure sex.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Agreed.

Gorgeous PPI!


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Not quite as nice as most of the things posted in this thread, but I picked this all up last night:










































Coustic HT-640 subs
Boston Acoustics 750LF components
Alpine 3530
Alpine 3528
Alpine 3321 graphic EQ

After some buyer's remorse, I'm just going to sell it. At least the Alpine pieces look really clean I guess.. 

-Jordan


----------



## schmiddr2

Maybe one of you would be interested in this amp (not mine, nor do I know him).

PPI art series a1200 - Car Audio Classifieds


----------



## david in germany

StockA4 said:


> I don't have this particular one any longer. I will have a 650 in ecxellent condition show up pretty quick and I'll need a shroud for that though.


Sorry can't help you with one for the 650. 


Posted from Imperial walker 17a via planetary datcom server


----------



## david in germany

smgreen20 said:


> Always have time for Clarion goods. Your 9375 has a flat finish look to it compared to mine. I'm looking for a cheap EQH5100 to round out my dsp collection.


I have one. 


Posted from Imperial walker 17a via planetary datcom server


----------



## Car_Audionut

Ampman said:


> Hummmm it a little tooooo quite here for one reason or another not good, going to haft to dig out some stuff to throw on


Here's one of mine from a couple years back (sold a while back but kept the pics). I had a tendency to open amps up and see their guts.

The size is deceiving. Looks small in pictures, but these are big and heavy. If memory serves, sounded pretty good, but slightly bright for my taste. Mids were awesome. Highs were ok.


----------



## Ampman

StockA4 said:


> You gonna kill off the LP's now? Please don't start liking Orion equipment.
> 
> That said, I was going to mention the name of someone familiar with LP's. I'm totally drawing a blank now. There's one or two here that can tell you something though.


These are pertty nice amps doc, I'm sure youve already found it on Linear Power web site I like how these were bi-amped giving them actually 3 channels instead of 2 which is pertty cool i think my 2601 is the same amp just older not sure of any improvements that Linear made on the 2602 I just know mine has some great old school sound


----------



## StockA4

Doc ProMos said:


> I like to get them ... investigate and then sell them... I found some specs on it but I was looking for some opinions on it... I'm pretty honed in on PPI and if wasn't listed to come up in a PPI search I wouldn't have even looked for it... but that is some funny s$&?... lol


It's funny until the rest of the Orions go missing!

I'm just razzing you. I can't afford Orions anyways.


----------



## StockA4

david in germany said:


> Sorry can't help you with one for the 650.
> 
> 
> No problem. I figure it's going to take me some tome to come up with one. Hopefully it's when RF equipment is experiencing one of their down cycles.


----------



## StockA4

Doc ProMos said:


> My newest edition is this--- brand new, never installed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful piece.


----------



## david in germany

smgreen20 said:


> Always have time for Clarion goods. Your 9375 has a flat finish look to it compared to mine. I'm looking for a cheap EQH5100 to round out my dsp collection.


The flat face is the European model. I may have an extra face plate for yours and also I have a brand new CD carrier for the 9375 still in the box that I never got the chance to install so if you have one that skips..  (not selling in this thread more like tell me you want them and they are free) the 5100 is a different story contact me through pm.


Posted from Imperial walker 17a via planetary datcom server


----------



## Ampman

Car_Audionut said:


> Here's one of mine from a couple years back (sold a while back but kept the pics). I had a tendency to open amps up and see their guts.
> 
> The size is deceiving. Looks small in pictures, but these are big and heavy. If memory serves, sounded pretty good, but slightly bright for my taste. Mids were awesome. Highs were ok.


Was wondering how these looked inside nice amp ?


----------



## StockA4

Sure would like to have the 97.2 instead........
























This has been in the closet for some time. Can't remember if I've already put it up.

Too bad they didn't finish this.


----------



## Doc ProMos

StockA4 said:


> It's funny until the rest of the Orions go missing!
> 
> I'm just razzing you. I can't afford Orions anyways.


SSSHHH, don't tell anyone...


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> My newest edition is this--- brand new, never installed...


Cleanest I've ever seen.
It needs to be in a museum.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ampman

Doc ProMos said:


> SSSHHH, don't tell anyone...


Tuff amps they are ? friend had one on 4 10's and it thumped. He got in a reck one day and the dang impact was so great believe it or not cracked the heat sink and didn't do not one thing to the board which is about odd as it gets I think. I've got one and I wouldnt trade or sell it for nothing


----------



## Old Skewl

KSUWildcatFan said:


> Not quite as nice as most of the things posted in this thread, but I picked this all up last night:


My step-dad had a set if Boston Acoustics 851's in his 911 Targa back in the day. They were a sweet sounding set of components for the money. You ought to take a listen to those 751's


----------



## audiogodz1

Car_Audionut said:


> Here's one of mine from a couple years back (sold a while back but kept the pics). I had a tendency to open amps up and see their guts.
> 
> The size is deceiving. Looks small in pictures, but these are big and heavy. If memory serves, sounded pretty good, but slightly bright for my taste. Mids were awesome. Highs were ok.


similar inside to the adcoms and zapco's in their style of build. More the adcoms.


----------



## Old Skewl

StockA4 said:


>


Damn, you learn something new everyday. I never knew the Soundstream USA amps had a US Flag imprinted on the board:shocked:


----------



## quality_sound

Yup. The boys in Folsom were fun like that. Hell, the manual for the Lil Wonder is proof enough of that.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Just picked this up. Not bad for $80! I need to get it home to clean and polish...


----------



## Old Skewl

quality_sound said:


> Yup. The boys in Folsom were fun like that. Hell, the manual for the Lil Wonder is proof enough of that.


Well you made me go look. Now I learned 2 things today! I never noticed the humor in the Lil Wonder Manual. That is pretty funny!!!


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

The Lil Wonder manual is hilarious. LOTS AND LOTSSSSSS

Fantastic.

As for trying the Boston 751s, as mentioned above, I probably will if they don't pick up on eBay before the final day of the auction. They need new surrounds but I'll buy them if my options are to give them away or keep and fix.


----------



## normalicy

Yup, it's interesting that Soundstream's economy amps were the ones with the American flag on them.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Polished, waxed, and new(er) terminal screws. Yes, I'm OCD, and no, I don't care.


----------



## smgreen20

No problems with being OCD, ans might I ask where you got your terminal screws? I'm in need of about a dozen or so and the only place I have found them is on eBay at 4 for $10. More then I'm willing to pay right now.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

I just wanted it to look as nice as possible for pictures...lol

I actually just stole a set of 7 off of one of my CXLs. I'll be sending it off to Arc Audio for reassembly and new hardware (chrome screws, RCAs, etc) after it's powdercoated anyway.

$10 for 4? JFC.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Do you need gold or chrome? 

I believe I got chrome barrier strips at Radio Shack for next to nothing before. That's a good 10-20 screws per piece and they're not expensive at all.

If you need gold, you'll have a bit more looking to do but they make gold barrier strips also..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/600V-25A-12...073?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e70c478e1


----------



## SaturnSL1

KSUWildcatFan said:


> Do you need gold or chrome?
> 
> I believe I got chrome barrier strips at Radio Shack for next to nothing before. That's a good 10-20 screws per piece and they're not expensive at all.
> 
> If you need gold, you'll have a bit more looking to do but they make gold barrier strips also..
> 
> 600V 25A 12 Position 2 Row Terminal Block Barrier Strip Cable Connector | eBay


Never thought of that! Thanks for the idea. A few of my amps are missing some screws and that might just do the trick.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Hope it works!


----------



## leepersc

quality_sound said:


> Yup. The boys in Folsom were fun like that. Hell, the manual for the Lil Wonder is proof enough of that.


HA! had to Google it to see what the fuss was all about. Check out the last page of the attached manual! (pg 10 of 10)

Good Stuff!


----------



## smgreen20

Thanks KSU.

Audio control puts little funny bits in theirs too.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

It's pretty insignificant compared to some of the collections here, but heres my lot...
PPI A100, A200, A300, DEQ-230 & EPX-223








Rockford Fosgate PCH-54 The Punch 'Splits' and PCH-142x crosovers








Alpine 3513S - never been mounted! Would be BNIB, but the guy I brought it from decided to use the OG box as packaging








Alpine 3535








Clarion/Addzest HX-D20L
















Sony XE-90MkII - A little rough, but still works well


----------



## n_olympios

sinister-kustoms said:


> Clarion/Addzest HX-D20L
> http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p257/vonMako/Stereo Collection/DSC05215.jpg


Cool, a minidisk player with vu meters!


----------



## smgreen20

I'm a Clarion nut through and through, but that's one thing that bugs me about Clarion, the other countries get the better versions. My HX-D10 doesn't have the copper cage. Clarion Canada got the signature series line. That's just a few examples of the many I have seen.


----------



## weshole




----------



## Darth SQ

sinister-kustoms said:


> It's pretty insignificant compared to some of the collections here, but heres my lot...
> PPI A100, A200, A300, DEQ-230 & EPX-223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /IMG]


Wow a black knobbed PPI DEQ-230.
Never seen one like that before.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ampman

sinister-kustoms said:


> It's pretty insignificant compared to some of the collections here, but heres my lot...
> PPI A100, A200, A300, DEQ-230 & EPX-223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockford Fosgate PCH-54 The Punch 'Splits' and PCH-142x crosovers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpine 3513S - never been mounted! Would be BNIB, but the guy I brought it from decided to use the OG box as packaging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpine 3535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarion/Addzest HX-D20L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sony XE-90MkII - A little rough, but still works well


Really cool stuff there. puts all I got to shame  those XE-90'S are some clean sounding EQ'S i used mine along with an old school Sony XR-7180 cassette deck, that i still have. and man did that system rock I've got to put all that back together again just to hear it dang it's been a long time


----------



## Blazemore

leepersc said:


> HA! had to Google it to see what the fuss was all about. Check out the last page of the attached manual! (pg 10 of 10)
> 
> Good Stuff!


The one that always got me was Signal to Noise "Foghorn to a dead monkey"


----------



## PPI_GUY

While this thread is indeed epic, can we agree it will only reach Legendary status when someone posts real world photos of one of these?


----------



## darkhart

PPI_GUY said:


> While this thread is indeed epic, can we agree it will only reach Legendary status when someone posts real world photos of one of these?


Amen to that!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ampman

PPI_GUY said:


> While this thread is indeed epic, can we agree it will only reach Legendary status when someone posts real world photos of one of these?


WOW!!!!!! Dang!!!!! That is one pertty amp, how much juice do that thing put out ? Got to be super clean and super powerful


----------



## Doc ProMos

that's definitely one I've been looking for... i know someone that has some but I haven't talked them into parting with one... YET...--- lol


----------



## itchnertamatoa

Doc ProMos said:


> that's definitely one I've been looking for... i know someone that has some but I haven't talked them into parting with one... YET...--- lol


get him to part with 2, I'll grab the 2nd one ...


----------



## audiogodz1

PPI_GUY said:


> While this thread is indeed epic, can we agree it will only reach Legendary status when someone posts real world photos of one of these?


You're late to the party http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...46-precision-powers-$15-000-00-amplifier.html


----------



## Prime mova

Old Skewl said:


> Well you made me go look. Now I learned 2 things today! I never noticed the humor in the Lil Wonder Manual. That is pretty funny!!!


A quick quote w/each amp Soundstream sold they included a questionnaire:

"...if you were driving your car at the speed of light and you turned on your headlights, would anything happen?..." :shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## Ampman

Here's an old piece, I was looking through some stuff and found it. Old school Realistic model 12-1957 it don't look like much but it's got a PWM Power supply and has +30.5 & -30.5 volt rails which is pertty cool for something this small and it still works great


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Mmmmm


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> Here's an old piece, I was looking through some stuff and found it. Old school Realistic model 12-1957 it don't look like much but it's got a PWM Power supply and has +30.5 & -30.5 volt rails which is pertty cool for something this small and it still works great


Hope this wasnt another one I've put on twice if so my bad


----------



## Ampman

KSUWildcatFan said:


> Mmmmm


Ive always liked those amps, just could never afford to buy one bet that thing has got a really clean sound ?


----------



## solomariness

hi guys new to the site,seen this thread for OS audio and ive got an alpine 3554 which i dont know much about came across somthing about it being from 95-96 i think then i have a jvc graphic equalizer KS-ES100 which i cant find anything on at all so basically just wanting to know if this stuff is worth anything and if its good OS audio i guess, the EQ is awesome was using it for awhile but i just cant find anything on it,anything info would be appreciated and thanks in advance,o and the eq says voice supporting system what is tht all about


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

solomariness said:


> hi guys new to the site,seen this thread for OS audio and ive got an alpine 3554 which i dont know much about came across somthing about it being from 95-96 i think then i have a jvc graphic equalizer KS-ES100 which i cant find anything on at all so basically just wanting to know if this stuff is worth anything and if its good OS audio i guess, the EQ is awesome was using it for awhile but i just cant find anything on it,anything info would be appreciated and thanks in advance


From my research, it looks like the amplifier should do around [email protected]

I've got two 35-series Alpine amps and a nice graphic EQ that would match it perfectly if you want to start a little collection...lol


----------



## solomariness

lol no thanks not really into collecting just happen to get my hands on these and dont know much about them specailly tht eq google cant find anything lol


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Yeah, I don't know anything about the JVC. Looks like a decent o/s piece.


----------



## solomariness

yea tht would be neat and it still works great i used it for almost a year then got a different car tht fit double din so i just pulled it out been in closet since


----------



## bigdwiz

Here's a unicorn I was able to capture recently...

*1988/89 Soundstream MC500*

125 watts x 4 or
125 watts x 2 and 250 watts x 1 or
250 watts x 2




















See it in 1080P HIGH DEF on YouTube or embedded below:


----------



## Prime mova

RF twins...


----------



## Chuck

So far I've seen factory-finish RF Power shrouds in matte black, pebble black, chrome, shiny white, and now red. I vaguely remember a blue one, though that may have been an owner-finish. Your red looks like a matte finish, whereas the previous reds I've seen were shiny finish. Very nice. 

Anyone seen any colors other than these?


----------



## bigdwiz

I'm not sure of all the colors offered for the RF Power series amps, but you could get almost any color for the Punch shrouds. See below:


----------



## Chuck

A white shroud with blue letters... The previous whites I've seen were red lettered. I guess I'll have to have a subcategory for letter colors vs shroud colors. Then another one for the type of logo used. Ow, my head....:shocked:


----------



## PPI_GUY

audiogodz1 said:


> You're late to the party http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...46-precision-powers-$15-000-00-amplifier.html


I somehow missed that thread. Good stuff there. I'd love to have a 2500/F1 but, just can't rationalize running it in anything I own. To fully experience what one is capable of you need components of equal quality. While my a/d/s built PPI comps and JBL subs are indeed sweet, I don't know if they are _*that *_good. 
Either way, the 2500/F1 easily represents the high-water mark of amplifier design and construction for PPI imho.


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI_GUY said:


> Either way, the 2500/F1 easily represents the high-water mark of amplifier design and construction for PPI imho.


I don't think there's any dispute over this statement.
Expensive, elusive, and over the top in it's design.

I'm amazed it was ever built in the first place.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Prime mova

Chuck said:


> So far I've seen factory-finish RF Power shrouds in matte black, pebble black, chrome, shiny white, and now red. I vaguely remember a blue one, though that may have been an owner-finish. Your red looks like a matte finish, whereas the previous reds I've seen were shiny finish. Very nice.
> 
> Anyone seen any colors other than these?


I've also seen one gold plated power 300 shroud, I'm sure they were an extremely limited edition. I don't think there were anywhere near the colour choices in the Power compared w/the Punch series. Mine is matte red and I also like it like that.


----------



## audiogodz1

PPI_GUY said:


> I somehow missed that thread. Good stuff there. I'd love to have a 2500/F1 but, just can't rationalize running it in anything I own. To fully experience what one is capable of you need components of equal quality. While my a/d/s built PPI comps and JBL subs are indeed sweet, I don't know if they are _*that *_good.
> Either way, the 2500/F1 easily represents the high-water mark of amplifier design and construction for PPI imho.


The old Alpine F1 equipment would likely be a great match from what I have seen of it.


----------



## Shinju

I found these two chillin and just had to take them home!

Both work flawlessly, The Rodek has some balls behind it!

Rodek 275i


















Rockford Fosgate Series 1 2060x


----------



## Old Skewl

bigdwiz said:


> Here's a unicorn I was able to capture recently...
> 
> *1988/89 Soundstream MC500*
> 
> 125 watts x 4 or
> 125 watts x 2 and 250 watts x 1 or
> 250 watts x 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See it in 1080P HIGH DEF on YouTube or embedded below:


That MC500 sure is "purty" inside!! Nice find! I've always wanted an MC 300 or MC 500. Those were the first Soundstream amps I ever laid eyes on.


----------



## audiogodz1

Shinju said:


> I found these two chillin and just had to take them home!
> 
> Both work flawlessly, The Rodek has some balls behind it!
> 
> Rodek 275i


You should have never shown me that Rodek.


----------



## Robb

Got this for free today:

Pioneer KEX-M700
Pioneer CDX-M100
Pioneer EQ-5000


----------



## Shinju

audiogodz1 said:


> You should have never shown me that Rodek.



It is for sale!

The amp is in good shape other then the Ground terminal plastic was broke off, I was going to replace it or just sell it as is for a reduced price.


----------



## bigdwiz

*1973 Fosgate "Powerpunch" PR7000*...Fosgate's first car amplifier! The first amp to incorporate the "punch EQ" circuit from the Frequency Energizer I've shown before.

Thanks to DocProMOS, I finally have one of these! 












*Notice HIGH level inputs are RCA while LOW level are via terminals...*











*Amp is smaller than I thought it would be...notice comparison in size to the CD*


----------



## Bugstyvy

Shinju said:


> I found these two chillin and just had to take them home!
> 
> Both work flawlessly, The Rodek has some balls behind it!
> 
> Rodek 275i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice Rodek!! I love how the plastic badge would melt off the amp, I could never shut mine down. you could fry an egg on it. I may try that actually.


----------



## Doc ProMos

Its going to be a good week opening packages this week... for starters I got some packages from BigD yesterday and some more are coming in today-- I hope to open all of them at the same time... also some great PPI memorabilia is coming in today... and lastly I got a RF Power 300, 650 and 1000 coming in as well-- (which after playing with them a day or two i will end up selling)-- here are the Pre Pictures---


----------



## DAT

Doc ProMos said:


> Its going to be a good week opening packages this week... for starters I got some packages from BigD yesterday and some more are coming in today-- I hope to open all of them at the same time... also some great PPI memorabilia is coming in today... and lastly I got a RF Power 300, 650 and 1000 coming in as well-- (which after playing with them a day or two i will end up selling)-- here are the Pre Pictures---



Why not keep the RF amps? They are far superior IMHO than the PPI's 


:laugh: Just playing !


----------



## Ampman

bigdwiz said:


> *1973 Fosgate "Powerpunch" PR7000*...Fosgate's first car amplifier! The first amp to incorporate the "punch EQ" circuit from the Frequency Energizer I've shown before.
> 
> Thanks to DocProMOS, I finally have one of these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Notice HIGH level inputs are RCA while LOW level are via terminals...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Amp is smaller than I thought it would be...notice comparison in size to the CD*


Id love to see the guts of this amp would be to much trouble to open it up and take a few shots Please lol


----------



## Prime mova

DAT said:


> Why not keep the RF amps? They are far superior IMHO than the PPI's
> 
> 
> :laugh: Just playing !


+1 

It's time for a thread named "what's on Doc's table"


----------



## StockA4

Prime mova said:


> +1
> 
> It's time for a thread named "what's on Doc's table"


Doc? You mean the Doctor? The guy who has been surgically removing PPI's and Fosgates from everyone else's collection? 

He needs a shirt that says, "I'm killing the competition..... no, really".

I promise I'm not hating. If I owned several banks and was a doctor on the side, I'd be doing the same thing.:laugh:


----------



## Chuck

Doc needs a bigger table.


----------



## Doc ProMos

the good news is several guys have bought my RF stuff at a loss to me... I love Old School Amps and couldn't afford a lot of them 20+ years ago, and love to be able to see and test them out and move on... if I lose $20 on the deal- I consider it entertainment... if I go to the movies and out to eat i spend $30-40 and enjoy it for a couple of hours, on the amps I spend $20-40 and enjoy them for a few days... just depends on how you look at it...some people spend $100 at a bar, I choose not to do that, yet some how they are "normal"... hehe


----------



## Ampman

Doc ProMos said:


> the good news is several guys have bought my RF stuff at a loss to me... I love Old School Amps and couldn't afford a lot of them 20+ years ago, and love to be able to see and test them out and move on... if I lose $20 on the deal- I consider it entertainment... if I go to the movies and out to eat i spend $30-40 and enjoy it for a couple of hours, on the amps I spend $20-40 and enjoy them for a few days... just depends on how you look at it...some people spend $100 at a bar, I choose not to do that, yet some how they are "normal"... hehe


That's a blessing to be able to do that glad for you my friend I'd do the same thing if I could


----------



## Ampman

Wow the old school show off thread has 7030 posts this one makes for number 7030 very impressive


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> Wow the old school show off thread has 7030 posts this one makes for number 7030 very impressive


To add to this it proves there's a lot of us old schoolers still out there who have a real honest to goodness passion for our old school goodies


----------



## sydmonster

+1 to the ABOVE!


----------



## Old Skewl

Doc ProMos said:


> the good news is several guys have bought my RF stuff at a loss to me... I love Old School Amps and couldn't afford a lot of them 20+ years ago, and love to be able to see and test them out and move on... if I lose $20 on the deal- I consider it entertainment... if I go to the movies and out to eat i spend $30-40 and enjoy it for a couple of hours, on the amps I spend $20-40 and enjoy them for a few days... just depends on how you look at it...some people spend $100 at a bar, I choose not to do that, yet some how they are "normal"... hehe


How true!!:rockon:


----------



## bigdwiz

Doc ProMos said:


> the good news is several guys have bought my RF stuff at a loss to me... I love Old School Amps and couldn't afford a lot of them 20+ years ago, and love to be able to see and test them out and move on... if I lose $20 on the deal- I consider it entertainment... if I go to the movies and out to eat i spend $30-40 and enjoy it for a couple of hours, on the amps I spend $20-40 and enjoy them for a few days... just depends on how you look at it...some people spend $100 at a bar, I choose not to do that, yet some how they are "normal"... hehe


Well stated Keith :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdwiz

Ampman said:


> Id love to see the guts of this amp would be to much trouble to open it up and take a few shots Please lol


I've got a few other things on my plate, but will get to this soon and will be happy to post some gut shots. I'm planning on making an overview video, but it may be several weeks as StockA4's Lanzar 50c is on the bench right now and soon the Orion XTR-2250, 2100 HCCA, etc. are to be tested. 

Also, just in case anyone was wondering, the RF Power 1000c Mosfet is a BEAST! Mine overloaded my dual 100A 13.8V power supplies running in parallel on dedicated 20A circuits! My clamp meter showed around 180A of current before both PS's began to choke and the 1000c was only around 280w/ch at 2ohms x 4. The 4 ohm 4-channel output was 190.1w x 4 continuous with less than 1%THD and didn't hit 1%THD until 208.8W/ch (verified by DD-1). I'll prob put up a vid even though I wasn't able to fully test. I'm hoping to swing a couple of big batts from XSpower or Kinetic so I can run these monster amps


----------



## Ampman

bigdwiz said:


> I've got a few other things on my plate, but will get to this soon and will be happy to post some gut shots. I'm planning on making an overview video, but it may be several weeks as StockA4's Lanzar 50c is on the bench right now and soon the Orion XTR-2250, 2100 HCCA, etc. are to be tested.
> 
> Also, just in case anyone was wondering, the RF Power 1000c Mosfet is a BEAST! Mine overloaded my dual 100A 13.8V power supplies running in parallel on dedicated 20A circuits! My clamp meter showed around 180A of current before both PS's began to choke and the 1000c was only around 280w/ch at 2ohms x 4. The 4 ohm 4-channel output was 190.1w x 4 continuous with less than 1%THD and didn't hit 1%THD until 208.8W/ch (verified by DD-1). I'll prob put up a vid even though I wasn't able to fully test. I'm hoping to swing a couple of big batts from XSpower or Kinetic so I can run these monster amps


Thanks man, always enjoy watching your videos and that power 1000 what a monster


----------



## StockA4

Doc ProMos said:


> the good news is several guys have bought my RF stuff at a loss to me... I love Old School Amps and couldn't afford a lot of them 20+ years ago, and love to be able to see and test them out and move on... if I lose $20 on the deal- I consider it entertainment... if I go to the movies and out to eat i spend $30-40 and enjoy it for a couple of hours, on the amps I spend $20-40 and enjoy them for a few days... just depends on how you look at it...some people spend $100 at a bar, I choose not to do that, yet some how they are "normal"... hehe


I jest, and it's all in fun. I am in the same boat as you. May not be as big, but ya, this is where my extras go. Sometimes I come out ahead, and once in awhile I come out behind. But even when I lose money on something; I love doing this so much that it's never a loss. I'm just happy to be a part of keeping this amazing part of my developmental years alive. Things always evolve and sometimes they get better. But I don't think things will ever be as good as they were between the 80's and 90's.


----------



## bamelanc

bigdwiz said:


> I've got a few other things on my plate, but will get to this soon and will be happy to post some gut shots. I'm planning on making an overview video, but it may be several weeks as StockA4's Lanzar 50c is on the bench right now and soon the Orion XTR-2250, 2100 HCCA, etc. are to be tested.
> 
> Also, just in case anyone was wondering, the RF Power 1000c Mosfet is a BEAST! Mine overloaded my dual 100A 13.8V power supplies running in parallel on dedicated 20A circuits! My clamp meter showed around 180A of current before both PS's began to choke and the 1000c was only around 280w/ch at 2ohms x 4. The 4 ohm 4-channel output was 190.1w x 4 continuous with less than 1%THD and didn't hit 1%THD until 208.8W/ch (verified by DD-1). I'll prob put up a vid even though I wasn't able to fully test. I'm hoping to swing a couple of big batts from XSpower or Kinetic so I can run these monster amps


That's a theoretical 2484 watts given 100% efficiency (180A at 13.8V). So at 280 watts a channel...that's 1120 watts which means roughly 45% efficient? Bleh. Give that baby 16V and watch it come alive!


----------



## bigdwiz

bamelanc said:


> That's a theoretical 2484 watts given 100% efficiency (180A at 13.8V). So at 280 watts a channel...that's 1120 watts which means roughly 45% efficient? Bleh. Give that baby 16V and watch it come alive!


It put out 190.4w/ch at 4 ohms (misstated 190.1 before) while consuming 112.7A continuous (when fed a 40Hz test tone). This equates to 48% efficiency  . That's the price you pay for Class A/B! It will be interesting to see how the big Orion's compare...

No 16V tests for me, I'm sticking to the 12v (actually 13.8-14v) ones as I want to simulate the way these were used when they were originally available.

I'll put up the short 4 ohm wattage output demo of the RF 1000c in the next few days. Maybe I'll be able to get a battery sponsor to lend me some big 12v batts for my tests so I can handle over 180A...:idea3:

Something else to consider is when listening to music, not test tones, the amp was rarely drawing more than 10-15A when bridged to two 4 ohm channels. It got PAINFULLY loud at just over 10A, so unless you listen to test tones or real bass heavy music, you might not consume as much amperage as you think...


----------



## Doc ProMos

Here are this weeks arrivals...
The whole ProMos family compliments of BigD --- thanx...


----------



## Doc ProMos

and more


----------



## Doc ProMos

and more


----------



## Ampman

Those are nice amps doc


----------



## Davkar688

Im new to this thread (first post) but Im NOT new to car audio. I was an installer in El Paso when I was 17 years old and this thread is literally the best thing the internet has ever produced. YES even better than limitless boobs (thats a lie, boobs are better). Ive either installed or owned some of the stuff in this thread so Im having a great time. You guys rock!! 

PS. I JUST traded a JL 10 for a pair of old Kicker 12's (gold lettering on the dustcap) this evening, so Im in an old school state of mind


----------



## Davkar688

Ampman said:


> Forgot this one my bad lol


Aww... I had a 2020!! I still have a 2040 thats never been used. Those tiny Sony amps sounded wonderful!:laugh: OOPS! I quoted on the wrong picture!! *obviously* My bad


----------



## Davkar688

smgreen20 said:


> Keith, here's a pick of the HU from the '93 brochure, sorry for the flash glare. As far as I know, that's Clarions first ever motorized face. Made from '91-93.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of its "twin" DSP, my own personal one, The DSP-959E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ampman, could it be the ARX9170 you had/have?
> 
> 
> Keith, ampman,
> Let me know how close I was please.


Oh man I had one of those!! I loved that thing and people that say in my truck were super impressed! I miss that thing!


----------



## bamelanc

Doc ProMos said:


> and more


The schematic mug is awesome.


----------



## PPI Master

audiogodz1 said:


> You should have never shown me that Rodek.



Wow,,, I agree, what an impressive piece in that Rodek !


----------



## PPI Master

Look what I found under my stack of PPI gear ->










Any love for Dr. Cranks ?


----------



## StockA4

Here's a little something I picked up yesterday. It's 40 watts, so maybe I can run some tweets with it.
























And here's one for perspective. The HCCA is heavier by only 1 pound.








It has it's marks, but I'm pretty happy with it.

Does anyone happen to have a manual for this?


----------



## Micksh

PPI Master said:


> Look what I found under my stack of PPI gear ->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any love for Dr. Cranks ?


Lol, I ran 12-15" Dr. Crankenstein subs in my 1995 USAC Pro 251-500 Legal SPL World Record truck....


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Ampman said:


> Ive always liked those amps, just could never afford to buy one bet that thing has got a really clean sound ?


I'm a bit slow in getting to this..

Yeah, the 4150CXL-R is primo stuff. The rest of the CXLs are nice, too, but the 4150 is definitely the best in that lineup. I need to pick up a few more. ;D


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

I'm considering picking up an Orion 250XS this weekend. Looks decent, just dirty. For $40, why the hell not?


----------



## F1Audio

StockA4 said:


> Here's a little something I picked up yesterday. It's 40 watts, so maybe I can run some tweets with it.



Do you always run your tweeters in mono?


----------



## bigdwiz

Ampman said:


> Id love to see the guts of this amp would be to much trouble to open it up and take a few shots Please lol


ye ask and ye receive...

BTW, these are gut pics TomTomJr showed me of his PR7000, so thanks Tom 

*1973 Fosgate PR7000 - Fosgate's First Car Audio Amplifier*

(BTW, my serial number is higher than Tom's PR7000, yet his has the "4-16ohm input" on the back and mine does not have this?

*TomTomJr's PR7000*




















*BigD's PR7000*


----------



## Ampman

bigdwiz said:


> ye ask and ye receive...
> 
> BTW, these are gut pics TomTomJr showed me of his PR7000, so thanks Tom
> 
> *1973 Fosgate PR7000 - Fosgate's First Car Audio Amplifier*
> 
> (BTW, my serial number is higher than Tom's PR7000, yet his has the "4-16ohm input" on the back and mine does not have this?
> 
> *TomTomJr's PR7000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BigD's PR7000*


Thanks man. WOW!!!!! I know this is someone else's and thanks for posting I love looking at the guts of old school car amps just look at all those old components dang very very cool and something I wondered about was if these had a pulse power supply and it dose I'm saving these pics thanks again


----------



## StockA4

F1Audio said:


> Do you always run your tweeters in mono?


Well, I figured I could use two...


----------



## F1Audio

I swear I posted this here years ago when I still had these. Sadly....they have all been sold. All I have old school related now is a trio of subwoofers. Can you guess what they are? I will dig them out and take some photos soon. I went through a phase of buying old Phoenix Gold amps a while back. Most of them I actually installed and used for a while before re-selling them. Anyway, here is a family portrait to enjoy. I have a bunch of pics of stuff I have owned and sold over the years. I will have to sift through the archive and dig out some gems.


----------



## audiogodz1

Doc ProMos said:


>


The cup is really the most awesome thing of the bunch.


----------



## Doc ProMos

I agree, here it is on a couple of matching amps...


----------



## Doc ProMos




----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


>


You're like a kid in a candy store Keith! 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

And boxes keep coming in-- this is Thanks to Itchy--- it will look great sitting next to its twin brother


----------



## Doc ProMos




----------



## Prime mova

^^^ lorv the accessories Doc, there harder to find than the amplifiers. The Original Price for those mugs was $8.


----------



## itchnertamatoa

Doc ProMos said:


> And boxes keep coming in-- this is Thanks to Itchy--- it will look great sitting next to its twin brother


glad to see it made it safe ....


----------



## bamelanc

I submit a motion to rename thread to "Doc ProMos showoff thread". Any seconds?


----------



## bigdwiz

Thanks to fingaz22 and DocProMOS for this jewel....

'Mid 70's *Fosgate PR-235 - 70 watt amp* (35x2)











Yeah, I got switches...and sounds for the b!shes...




















CD Size comparison...


----------



## Prime mova

bigdwiz said:


> Thanks to fingaz22 and DocProMOS for this jewel....
> 
> 'Mid 70's *Fosgate PR-235 - 70 watt amp* (35x2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I got switches...and sounds for the b!shes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, it must be great to have buddy's like fingaz22 & Doc ProMos :dance::super:


----------



## Doc ProMos

It's great having people who enjoy OS audio in general... I frequently text with several members on the forum including BigD, Fingaz22, Navy Chief, Itchy, Mike, Ampman and several others... we talk about OS equipment, OS finds, about trading and other stuff.... and I feel privileged to have guys like the guys mentioned to talk to...and to bounce questions off of... and i welcome others who want to text, email or chat .... thanks


----------



## Stoph

Doc ProMos said:


>


That watch is slick man! 

Here's my three amps two ax400s and a600









Sold off my ZX500 and Audio control EQX tho  wish I kept that amp. I still have my Boston Pro 12.5lf tho


----------



## angeljr8282




----------



## Darth SQ

My PPI crossover, equilzer, and noisegate collection.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

Bret, those are some beautiful pieces... ??


----------



## nautic70

Does anybody on here have a good guy to repair some old school alpine. I need the illumination repaired on something I bought. Any help would be great.


----------



## PPI Master

Here's my recent project underway. Can't get much more Old School than a 54 Chevy. Sure hope PPI master can swap out that 6 volt system.











This is more advanced picture of the two Optimas installed flanked by the Alumapro CAP and aluminum bridge between the six-pack.










All the power will blast through these guys behind the back seat ->










BTW . . . wife and kids love it..... Yeah RIGHT !!. - Dad's out in the shop again avoiding life.


----------



## Doc ProMos

You just need a bigger Nitrous Tank... hehe... hey, I happen to have one with a heater, gauge, Aerospace aluminum brackets and solenoid if you wanna do some trading....?


----------



## marvnmars

PPI Master said:


> Here's my recent project underway. Can't get much more Old School than a 54 Chevy. Sure hope PPI master can swap out that 6 volt system.
> BTW . . . wife and kids love it..... Yeah RIGHT !!. - Dad's out in the shop again avoiding life.


where is the build log on this????


----------



## PPI Master

Doc ProMos said:


> You just need a bigger Nitrous Tank... hehe... hey, I happen to have one with a heater, gauge, Aerospace aluminum brackets and solenoid if you wanna do some trading....&#55357;&#56842;
> 
> 
> Well Doc, then I couldn't hide it as well as currently ->


----------



## PPI Master

marvnmars said:


> where is the build log on this????


I'm just Wingin it man. !! Ever changing.... few weeks back I had these Special Editions anchored in, but now they back in the closet.


----------



## Prime mova

PPI Master said:


> Doc ProMos said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just need a bigger Nitrous Tank... hehe... hey, I happen to have one with a heater, gauge, Aerospace aluminum brackets and solenoid if you wanna do some trading....í ½í¸
> 
> 
> Well Doc, then I couldn't hide it as well as currently ->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could recover the tartan case
Click to expand...


----------



## Doc ProMos

That's a classic hiding spot... love it


----------



## Ampman

I know of the MTA-225 & MTA-250 but wasn't there some bigger ones in the MTA style ?


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> I know of the MTA-225 & MTA-250 but wasn't there some bigger ones in the MTA style ?


Its possible I've done asked this question I've been with a sick family member for a while don't know which way is up anymore


----------



## StockA4

Mind if we take a look?


----------



## DAT

Ampman said:


> I know of the MTA-225 & MTA-250 but wasn't there some bigger ones in the MTA style ?


I worked for a MTX dealer in 90's.

all i ever remember was the MTA 225 and 250 in red and then white colored.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Yep, only available as a 225 or 250, in the colors mentioned.


----------



## david in germany

Bret, did you get the package yet?


----------



## PPI Master

DAT said:


> I worked for a MTX dealer in 90's.
> 
> all i ever remember was the MTA 225 and 250 in red and then white colored.



I wish they did a larger MTA unit Imagine how purdy them super long massive fins would look on the beast  , but unfortunately I have to run the big PPI amp A1200.2 on the subs. I tossed about the idea of running 4 MTA 250's into the pair of 15s, but decided against it. So the white surfboard amp looks out of place now.


----------



## Darth SQ

david in germany said:


> Bret, did you get the package yet?


David,
Not yet.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## DAT

PPI Master said:


> I wish they did a larger MTA unit *Imagine how purdy them super long massive fins would look on the beast*  , but unfortunately I have to run the big PPI amp A1200.2 on the subs. I tossed about the idea of running 4 MTA 250's into the pair of 15s, but decided against it. So the white surfboard amp looks out of place now.


Yes I agree!!


Don't hate me , but I always thought the PPI "A series and the others " amps were too pretty and made for girls. The MTA had the fins and look BEAST. 

Just imagine a white MTA 2100 31" long with those bada$$ fins running down the top.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

I <3 fins

I just picked up an RF Punch 60x2 today for $40. Looks decent; case has never been cracked. Figured I might as well.

Debating whether or not I should pick up a 4080, 200, and a link to go with it. Guy wants $200. Eh.

What's the difference between a 200 DSM and a 200ix? I don't know much about the old RF amps as I've spent most of my car audio years hating RF.. :x


----------



## Doc ProMos

I don't know about you, but I see nothing but BIG WATT Bliss in these amps--- I see nothing girlie.... ?


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

If my wife were your wife, Doc, she would likely have killed you by now. I get grief every once in a while for my ever growing Arc CXL collection, and it's only up to 9...


----------



## Doc ProMos

1- ProMos 450
2- Ax606.2
3- 2300M
4- 2350 DM
5- 2300AM


----------



## Prime mova

KSUWildcatFan; said:


> What's the difference between a 200 DSM and a 200ix? I don't know much about the old RF amps as I've spent most of my car audio years hating RF.. :x


Ans: The 200ix DSM is the next model after the 200 DSM hence rf's series indication (i) then the (x) is for x/over included in the amp.

Don't be a hater


----------



## marvnmars

PPI Master said:


> I wish they did a larger MTA unit Imagine how purdy them super long massive fins would look on the beast  , but unfortunately I have to run the big PPI amp A1200.2 on the subs. I tossed about the idea of running 4 MTA 250's into the pair of 15s, but decided against it. So the white surfboard amp looks out of place now.


i think for the car, you might look at a ppi pc series chrome surfboard....that beast shining below the red fins would almost go with the car look..if you keep your bumpers chrome that is..


----------



## StockA4

Prime mova said:


> Ans: The 200ix DSM is the next model after the 200 DSM hence rf's series indication (i) then the (x) is for x/over included in the amp.
> 
> Don't be a hater


There's always a hater tot lurking somewhere.

Am I correct in remembering that some of the DSM's could operate "safely" at lower ohm loads then their next gen counterparts?


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

I just never liked RF for whatever reason. It was probably because I didn't get into car audio until I was 15 or so (around 2000) and the "new" stuff was all far more than I could afford. By that point, I didn't think RF as as good or I was just jealous of all of the little rich bastard kids around me running the stuff I guess. I think that's also why I held such disdain for JL for so long. /shrug

I remember I saved money all summer to buy some PG M-series stuff. I had an M100, M44, two M25s, and an M50. That all got hocked for the ZX stuff, which in turn was hocked to buy a new top for my car, etc. I don't see myself ever selling my CXLs.

I ended up buying a lot of "off-branded" things that most kids at my school wouldn't have had a clue about: US Acoustics, etc. I spent a lot of money trying out different PG amps (M's and ZX's), then went to Soundstream and some other misc crap before finally landing on Arc Audio CXLs.

I'm considering picking up the 4080/200/link and pairing it with the 60x2 I picked up. That might be interesting for a modest system (utilizing the Boston Acoustics Z6 components I picked up for practically nothing and an Arc Audio 12" series 1) in my Equinox (currently stock) since I just unloaded my ZX450.. ;(

-Jordan


----------



## Ampman

I've got a MTA-250 had it for I couldn't tell y'all how long, a few guys told me ah that thing ain't nothing of course they didn't see what I seen in this jewel because working on the old school PPI's I knew what this was I'm glad I held on to it and never let go of it. You know fellows I've said this often but one thing about this old school audio the guys who made this stuff famous left behind a name that's going to carry on for generations to come that is the Lord be willing and he dosent return in my life time and yep that's preacher coming out in me cause that's what I am a preacher guess y'all didn't know ministers collect old school car audio too hehe


----------



## Prime mova

StockA4 said:


> Am I correct in remembering that some of the DSM's could operate "safely" at lower ohm loads then their next gen counterparts?


I've used and read loads on DSM and other rf series. IMHO "safely" is the key word, these are figures I've 'personally' run the DSM's @ in stereo Punch @2ohm, Punch Power @1ohm (50x2 amp @1/2ohm not all day long). The waffle grill amps '93 - '96 imo were virtually the same the series revisions were advertising hype. Built in x/overs in the later revisions did cause a small drop in power.


----------



## normalicy

StockA4 said:


> There's always a hater tot lurking somewhere.
> 
> Am I correct in remembering that some of the DSM's could operate "safely" at lower ohm loads then their next gen counterparts?


Many people I know ran the DSM/IX series amps at 2 ohms mono/1 ohm stereo for years on end. Does Rockford endorse that? No. I'm thinking that if you are running sine waves through your stuff that you'd blow the amps, but if you keep them cool they last & last.


----------



## StockA4

Thanks guys. Ya, safely is relative. And there is a wide margin between music and test tones. 

Also, I was kidding with the hater tot comment. I'm re-reading it and it looks a little mean spirited. Not my style at all.


----------



## Darth SQ

Ampman said:


> cause that's what I am a preacher guess y'all didn't know ministers collect old school car audio too hehe


That's just too cool. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## smgreen20

This a good way to get the youth to God. I brought it up to the pastor at my church. Funds are tight as they're building a new facility so I'm on my own to do it. No biggie, good excuse to buy some more OS gear.


----------



## david in germany

normalicy said:


> Many people I know ran the DSM/IX series amps at 2 ohms mono/1 ohm stereo for years on end. Does Rockford endorse that? No. I'm thinking that if you are running sine waves through your stuff that you'd blow the amps, but if you keep them cool they last & last.


One of my favorite/fun low end setups was a single Punch 40i on 2 JBL GT series 10's running 1ohm mono in a self built plexiglass single reflex band pass tuned to about 25hz in my toyota celica. Had absolutely no bass over 50hz though. LOL!


Posted from Imperial walker 17a via planetary datcom server


----------



## Prime mova

smgreen20 said:


> This a good way to get the youth to God. I brought it up to the pastor at my church. Funds are tight as they're building a new facility so I'm on my own to do it. No biggie, good excuse to buy some more OS gear.


That reminds me, my father inlaw said recently, why are you collecting this car audio STUFF is it so you can hang out w/16 year olds?


----------



## StockA4

Prime mova said:


> That reminds me, my father inlaw said recently, why are you collecting this car audio STUFF is it so you can hang out w/16 year olds?


Well no, because most of my equipment is class a/b and under 15" in diameter.


----------



## Ampman

smgreen20 said:


> This a good way to get the youth to God. I brought it up to the pastor at my church. Funds are tight as they're building a new facility so I'm on my own to do it. No biggie, good excuse to buy some more OS gear.


If you feel God has called you to do something for Him He'll work out all the details. I'm praying for you :d


----------



## PPI_GUY

Anyone have any pics of their Coustic Amp560. Loved those big, ole surfboards back in the day!


----------



## Ampman

PPI_GUY said:


> Anyone have any pics of their Coustic Amp560. Loved those big, ole surfboards back in the day!


What about a 460 got one of those, I know it's not a 560


----------



## Shinju

I had a 560 years ago, ****ing thing is massive and heavy as hell! I got it for free too, this was before the day's of digital camera's.

They pop up every so often for around 150-300, but the shipping is the killer!


----------



## StockA4

Shinju said:


> I had a 560 years ago, ****ing thing is massive and heavy as hell! I got it for free too, this was before the day's of digital camera's.
> 
> They pop up every so often for around 150-300, but the shipping is the killer!


There was a CSR test including the Coustic, Power 1000c, and a Colossus. The 560 held its own against the other two. I'd love to have a couple.


----------



## Ampman

Just checked out the spec's on that coustic 560 dang 600 watts bridged X 2 channels that's a big amp


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

I'm thinking about picking up that RF 4080 DSM, 200 DSM, and link combo.. $150 and it'll go with the 60x2 I picked up for $40. Good deal?


----------



## Ampman

PPI_GUY said:


> Anyone have any pics of their Coustic Amp560. Loved those big, ole surfboards back in the day!


You can find a few pics of the 560 here on DIY that is if you haven't already found them just type in coustic 560 an will take you rite to it


----------



## Prime mova

KSUWildcatFan said:


> I'm thinking about picking up that RF 4080 DSM, 200 DSM, and link combo.. $150 and it'll go with the 60x2 I picked up for $40. Good deal?


Good deal if minty and you'll make some extra coin if you decide to flip them ! Can't go wrong :rockon:


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Not perfect but decent.










My 60x2 is a bit more beat up but it was hard to pass up for $40.


----------



## Ampman

You guys seen any of those transmission line boxes first time I even saw any of those things just viewed it on YouTube y'all ever heard one ?


----------



## Doc ProMos

Here are a few that came today


----------



## datcrew

Doc ProMos said:


> Here are a few that came today



You have a lovely collection off ppi stuff

I don't see many of those ppi 2350 dm's, god that amp can suck batteries dry.....I used to pop 80 amp fuses,had a second alternator on the car 2 massive batteries,and still it wanted more?!
Here's a picture of mine,not been used much since being serviced....










And here's a picture when they were all black


----------



## StockA4

[/QUOTE]

Nice setup. I spy a Sony XEC1000 in there too. Awesome crossover!


----------



## chad

Since I'm going to be old skool old in a couple weeks I bought myself an old-skool birthday present. 

I'm building myself an old-skoolish system for my office at work.

It's not tubey like the rest of my old-skool stuff but bitchin none the less.





























Apt Holman Preamplifier Review


----------



## Car_Audionut

Haha, I had one of those Apt Holman preamps years ago with the Adcom GFA-1A cube looking amp. This setup would be period correct old school.

Haven't seen an Amp preamp in quite some time.

Looks like it's in pretty good condition, nicer shape than the one I had.


----------



## chad

I have a lead on the Holman amp but I have an Adcom GFA5300 here on hand to go with it.

Everything in this system needs rebuilt, the APT came (as is) fuse is blown (got it when I posted, already in peices.) I'm going to re-cap it and go through it. The Adcom had shot to hell bias pots and DC offset pots.. it's done and running. I have a set of ADS L730's that have their midranges at Richard So Electronics getting rebuilt.

It's also kinda cool because Holman got his degree where I work 

<edit>

IT LIVES!

Replaced the fuse and brought it up SLOWLY on the variac. Got audio after exercising switches, got most cleaned I need to break it down further later, while doing so I'll take note of caps and get some spanking new Panasonic caps ordered.

So, simple stuff, scored a hell of a deal on an "as is" preamp!

#fukenstoked


----------



## Prime mova

KSUWildcatFan said:


> Not perfect but decent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 60x2 is a bit more beat up but it was hard to pass up for $40.


They look nice and a steal at that price. 

How did they go on the testing table :smash: that's the Rockford guy hitting each amp w/a mallet.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

My cousin picked them up for me earlier this afternoon. I actually tried to bail on the transaction to focus on saving money--like I should be--but when he told me he'd take $125 I pretty much had to do it.

I haven't picked them up from her to test them out, so hopefully they work. We'll see.

-Jordan


----------



## StockA4

My cousin picked them up for me earlier this afternoon. I actually tried to bail on the transaction to focus on saving money--like I should be--but when he told me he'd take $125 I pretty much had to do it.

$125? How could you not? Good job on some good looking amps!


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

I'd still like to use them in my Equinox (can't beat an entire set of amps for $165!) on my Boston Z6 comps and Arc 12v1..I dunno. I'll probably hold on to them for a few months, decide that I don't want to dick with replacing stock, and send them on down the road. This is how I operate.


----------



## StockA4

Alright, you've probably seen this before. But the difference is that it's in my posession finally! My hat's off to Dereck. Thank you, my friend.
































Yes the room is very messy.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

That Lanzar is goddamn huge!


----------



## Prime mova

^^congrats Jordan, $125 is day light robbery


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

LOL. That's good to hear. 

I'm probably picking up a link this weekend..$20.


----------



## Prime mova

^^ :speechless:oliceman: great up, catching man


----------



## smgreen20

GIVE ME THAT 50c!!!!!!!!!!! 








Please!!!!! 
*on knees begging*


----------



## Prime mova

smgreen20 said:


> GIVE ME THAT 50c!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Please!!!!!
> *on knees begging*


^^ Doesn't mean much but, if I owned it I'd let you have it.


----------



## smgreen20

Thanks, at least someone's got my back.


----------



## StockA4

Can anyone tell me why every one of the Lanzars that share this body style seem to have a pair of screws missing on either end?


----------



## smgreen20

No missing screws. They sold optional end caps/plates to cover the connections. That's where they screwed into.

The "caps/plates" set against the outer edge and the screws were long, as you could imagine.


----------



## StockA4

smgreen20 said:


> No missing screws. They sold optional end caps/plates to cover the connections. That's where they screwed into.
> 
> The "caps/plates" set against the outer edge and the screws were long, as you could imagine.


I thought it was something like that. But I'm not well versed enough in Lanzar to know for sure. So thank you.


----------



## smgreen20

Here's a pic out of the '94 brochure.










No problem. If there's anything you ever care to know about this era LANZAR, just ask. I don't know it all, but I do know a lot. These amps were my first loves in car audio. I am now slowing down on my Clarion collection and concentrating more on LANZAR of that era. Subs, speakers, amps(Optis, LXR's)....


----------



## PPI_GUY

MOARRRR SURFBOARD AMPS PLEEEEZE!!!


----------



## PPI Master

PPI_GUY said:


> MOARRRR SURFBOARD AMPS PLEEEEZE!!!


----------



## StockA4

PPI Master said:


>


Those are pretty and every one makes it even prettier. Totally digging the rebel wagon.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Dammit, why is life so cruel? I want just one 1200 and you have FIVE!!


----------



## StockA4

sinister-kustoms said:


> Dammit, why is life so cruel? I want just one 1200 and you have FIVE!!


I know! The nerve of some people.


----------



## Darth SQ

sinister-kustoms said:


> Dammit, why is life so cruel? I want just one 1200 and you have FIVE!!


There's one on ebay right now.

PPI A1200.2 A404.2 FRX-456 CROSSOVER PRECISION POWER ART SERIES RARE | eBay

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jrs1006

smgreen20 said:


> Here's a pic out of the '94 brochure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem. If there's anything you ever care to know about this era LANZAR, just ask. I don't know it all, but I do know a lot. These amps were my first loves in car audio. I am now slowing down on my Clarion collection and concentrating more on LANZAR of that era. Subs, speakers, amps(Optis, LXR's)....


I feel the same way. I just bought some extremly rare LP15's. Fairly good condition. They could use a clear speaker coat and a little cleaning. Some of the parts that are steel and show a little rust. But thats nothing a little steel wool wont fix. Anyway i would love to own someday a set of optis and a set of the white LXR amps. Speaker wise I could use a 6" componant set and a set of SE 12's. 

As for my collection I have all processors except X3/and E30. I also have a set of 5.25 pro comps from 96 barely used. 

Anyway!! What I hope someone has is a copy of the CA&E lanzar BMW for fleetwood mac. A pdf would be great. I also recall there beind a lanzar t-bird either 94 or 95. I also would like to get my hands on a copy of the instructions that came with the LP's. 

On a side not I do have a thing for old school orion stuff.


----------



## smgreen20

I have an owned manual to the LPs, give me some time and I'll try to scan it and send it to you. 

I want one of each Opti amp, so far I have an Opti160 and an Opti150. Have a mint LP10-8, nib LXR10, an LXR120Q AMD an LXR50, and nib TWS tweets. As soon as I sell this camera (long story) I'm buying a LANZAR E30 that someone is holding for me. I too, am looking for some mids from the same era.


----------



## Doc ProMos

PPI_GUY said:


> MOARRRR SURFBOARD AMPS PLEEEEZE!!!


Here are most of my surfboards ... My cutoff to qualify is the PPI 2200M or ProMos 425 which are the bottom 2 in the picture.... they are about 19"... Keith


----------



## Doc ProMos

I think the order is -
2350DM
2300AM , 2300M
2300M , ProMos 450
ProMos 450 , Ax606.2
ProArt 100 , ProArt 100
Ax606.2 , 5075DX
ProMos 425 , ProMos 425
ProMos 425 , 2200M

Keith


----------



## Kane

picked these up today,had some years ago and loved them!


----------



## subwoofery

Kane said:


> picked these up today,had some years ago and loved them!


Another set on eGay right now, BNIB too : 
RARE OLD SCHOOL BNIB AURA MOBILE SOUND MR 52 NEO-RADIAL, BRAXIAL COMPONENT SET | eBay 

Kelvin


----------



## jrs1006

smgreen20 said:


> I have an owned manual to the LPs, give me some time and I'll try to scan it and send it to you.
> 
> I want one of each Opti amp, so far I have an Opti160 and an Opti150. Have a mint LP10-8, nib LXR10, an LXR120Q AMD an LXR50, and nib TWS tweets. As soon as I sell this camera (long story) I'm buying a LANZAR E30 that someone is holding for me. I too, am looking for some mids from the same era.


Thanks I will look forward to getting a chance to review and build a proper box for these 15"s.


----------



## Ampman

Doc ProMos said:


> Here are most of my surfboards ... My cutoff to qualify is the PPI 2200M or ProMos 425 which are the bottom 2 in the picture.... they are about 19"... Keith


Cool


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

I just missed out on a Memphis Belle 16-MC1300D for $125 yesterday. 

I've been wanting one of those forever. Damn!


----------



## Doc ProMos

Thanx to all those people who I got these from---


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> Thanx to all those people who I got these from---


Keith....so you're the guy that caused my ebay bids to be cancelled. :mean:
I messaged dog_up asking him why he did that and he said you made him an offer good enough to cancel me and pull them off ebay.

F*$K I needed that 3" white blank spacer too.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Stoph

Doh!! I wondered about that auction lol.


----------



## Prime mova

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Keith....so you're the guy that caused my ebay bids to be cancelled. :mean:
> I messaged dog_up asking him why he did that and he said you made him an offer good enough to cancel me and pull them off ebay.
> 
> F*$K I needed that 3" white blank spacer too.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Doctor Keith has been surgically removing listings in ERbay, I'm curious which patient(listing) is next on the clipboard. Lmao


----------



## Doc ProMos

Now I do buy some the old fashioned way--- like the 2 - 3" spacers I bought from JimmyJames16.... ?


----------



## WRX2010

Here is some Audio Art and Soundstream amp porn:


----------



## StockA4

I know you've seen some before. But I just picked one up and someone mentioned highly inefficient surfboards...
















Sure wish these did what they were rated to do.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Those HCCAs certainly LOOK gorgeous. ;D

I picked up my RF 4080 DSM, 200 DSM, and two links today.. Not too shabby for $150. Everything works great.  Still not sure if I'll use them or not. It's hard to overcome my RF hatred which has brewed for so long..

I really need to put some time and effort into building a bench-test rig so I can stop throwing sparks every time I go to bench test an amp. Good god.

-Jordan


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Decent stuff. Still need to figure out how the hell to get in the fins to give these a good cleaning. PITA!

Hopefully the guy I got the 60x2 comes through with the missing end cap he keeps promising to give me..

-Jordan


----------



## bigdwiz

KSUWildcatFan said:


> Decent stuff. Still need to figure out how the hell to get in the fins to give these a good cleaning. PITA!
> 
> Hopefully the guy I got the 60x2 comes through with the missing end cap he keeps promising to give me..
> 
> -Jordan


Nice! Try a soft cloth, some Windex and use a pencil upside down (eraser down) to rub the cloth between the fins. You can also use soapy water for the soft cloth. :thumbsup:


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

I was using a soft cloth and rubbing alcohol last night and that seemed to be working well, but I got tired of doing it and went to bed. Something with soft bristles, ala pipe cleaner, would work awesomely..If I had some.

I'm still on the fence about using these. They're quite a bit bigger than I had anticipated.  They did seem incredibly powerful even at 4ohm when I tested them, though..


----------



## Prime mova

^^ the cops and defense forces use a quick polish block for their black leather shoes, it's soft on one side and has a hard back. I usually cut slits in the soft part to match the fins and then go for my life polishing takes about 2 minutes and the ingrained polish brings those amps up like new


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Interesting idea. Might be worth a try..


----------



## StockA4

KSUWildcatFan said:


> I keep coming back and looking at the stupid price you paid for these. Make no mistake, these things are absolute tanks. And cost vs. performance (with extras): this is an absolute win. Good job man.
> 
> And these are the DSM's! The good ones!


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Yeah, I know they're great amps and $200 for the lot was just silly. I just keep waffling on wanting to put anything in my stock DD. It has a 2din slot and all I have is an Alpine CDA-117. Ugh.


----------



## Darth SQ

bigdwiz said:


> Nice! Try a soft cloth, some Windex and use a pencil upside down (eraser down) to rub the cloth between the fins. You can also use soapy water for the soft cloth. :thumbsup:


Just run them through the dishwasher.......oh wait, those aren't griddles are they. :surprised:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## beef316

Just picked these beauties up. The one on the left is a mc420 and the one is a mcc446. Nineties Mcintosh godness. 










Tapatalk owns my productivity.


----------



## smgreen20

KSUWildcatFan said:


> Decent stuff. Still need to figure out how the hell to get in the fins to give these a good cleaning. PITA!
> 
> Hopefully the guy I got the 60x2 comes through with the missing end cap he keeps promising to give me..
> 
> -Jordan


Q-tips and armorall.


----------



## Ampman

I now have 2 PPI PC-250'S  giving me a total of 6 PC series amps, I'm sure you guys got way more amps than me but I'm getting there a few at a time  this one had issues. Power supply was toast and left channel. Right channel was blown too just not as bad worked on it off an on for bout a week just didn't have much spare time to mess wiff it got it back up and working without putting much in it for the repairs so I think I still done pertty dag gone good on this deal. Love these old school American made jewels


----------



## Stoph

Doc ProMos said:


> Now I do buy some the old fashioned way--- like the 2 - 3" spacers I bought from JimmyJames16.... &#55357;&#56833;


I figured that was either you or PPI-Collector! Seems I was slightly too late for those (second in line.. only counts in hand grenades and horse shoes I guess ) Grats man! I love your collection.


----------



## Darth SQ

david in germany said:


> Bret, did you get the package yet?


David,
Yes I did!
They just arrived today.

Behold, the last two brand new still on the shelf PPI white art 3" spacers in the world.
They were found by David in a car stereo shop in Manheim, Germany.
Thanks so much David for going to all the trouble to buy and ship them to me.
Also, you did a fantastic job with the shipping packaging as well!!!

Hope you enjoy the vintage RF shirt. :thumbsup:

BTW, I still need four more of these if anyone wants to sell some.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## F1Audio

Anyone want this Earthquake? I am local and can pick it up and ship it for a small price. 

4 Channel Amp - Old School Goodness


----------



## david in germany

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> David,
> Yes I did!
> They just arrived today.
> 
> Behold, the last two brand new still on the shelf PPI white art 3" spacers in the world.
> They were found by David in a car stereo shop in Manheim, Germany.
> Thanks so much David for going to all the trouble to buy and ship them to me.
> Also, you did a fantastic job with the shipping packaging as well!!!
> 
> Hope you enjoy the vintage RF shirt. :thumbsup:
> 
> BTW, I still need four more of these if anyone wants to sell some.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Actually I happened upon them in Prien, Germany while on vacation. My wife was not happy that I went into the place about 3 days in a row trying to work a deal. I would rater they went to someone that would appreciate them then they sit on a shelf and then eventually get destroyed somehow. Maybe when I go back next year I can wave some cash and pick up the Amps still sitting there.


----------



## KrackerG

F1Audio said:


> Anyone want this Earthquake? I am local and can pick it up and ship it for a small price.
> 
> 4 Channel Amp - Old School Goodness


TY! :laugh:


----------



## Darth SQ

david in germany said:


> Actually I happened upon them in Prien, Germany while on vacation. My wife was not happy that I went into the place about 3 days in a row trying to work a deal. I would rater they went to someone that would appreciate them then they sit on a shelf and then eventually get destroyed somehow. Maybe when I go back next year I can wave some cash and pick up the Amps still sitting there.


Please tell your wife thank you, my apologies for the inconvenience, and that I couldn't be more pleased about owning them.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## smgreen20

F1Audio said:


> Anyone want this Earthquake? I am local and can pick it up and ship it for a small price.
> 
> 4 Channel Amp - Old School Goodness


Removed. 

Please don't tell me it was a 4300.


----------



## Kane

Cerwin Vega Sub Woofer


----------



## Prime mova

Kane said:


> Cerwin Vega Sub Woofer


YGPM 

Pics of the said sub, IMHO one of the greatest old Skool subs back in the day c1996 =>


----------



## audiogodz1

We should keep the sales out of this thread. Especially when they just end up dead links in 5 days.


----------



## marvnmars

i was in a crappy car audio shop on the wrong side of town, but to my suprise he had a bnib ppi-pc 2400 chrome with box and everything... was priced way out of wack $600, but was cool to see one bnib. i don't know why these do not garner the attention of the art series, they where always outstanding amps for me in the late 90/early 00's and never failed me no matter the demand i put on them...plus, they where shinney


----------



## so cal eddie

Does anyone know about Oz Audio BFB CS 5.25" component speakers? They have the superman logos, but they have inverted dust caps. I just picked them up, and I have never seen them before. I have owned lots of other Oz stuff, but these are new to me. 

From the looks of them, they might be the entry level line. I picked up two pairs NIB. I'll post pics later.


----------



## Prime mova

audiogodz1 said:


> We should keep the sales out of this thread. Especially when they just end up dead links in 5 days.


This then begs the question can the old school forum have their own pinned thread on eBay, CL or forum member deals ? Let's face it yo, we'll do a lot of searching for items this may make things just that little bit easier. If Bret, as he also made a purchase from David on a thread (PPI Showoff), great spacers by the way    no offense but you can see my point !!! Can't you !!! Could Bret and/or another mod help out it would be appreciated


----------



## Darth SQ

Prime mova said:


> This then begs the question can the old school forum have their own pinned thread on eBay, CL or forum member deals ? Let's face it yo, we'll do a lot of searching for items this may make things just that little bit easier. If Bret, as he also made a purchase from David on a thread (PPI Showoff), great spacers by the way    no offense but you can see my point !!! Can't you !!! Could Bret and/or another mod help out it would be appreciated


Pm me with exactly what you have in mind.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## smgreen20

Thanks to Killbride, I was able to get my hands on another Clarion HX-D10 for my wifes car. She had been bugging me for a while now to for me to give her mine. NO WAY!!

I was able to trade him one Clarion HU for another. After pics are done uploading to photobucket, I'll post it installed in her car. 

Her install consists of:
HU: Clarion HX-D10
CD Changer: Clarion CDC655
DSP: Clarion DPH910
AMPS: LANZAR Opti160, Opti150
Mids/highs: Memphis PR 5 1/4" coax's (fronts/for now), Kicker i692 (rears)
Sub: PG XS104 (to be replaced by a Kicker S10c)

Not a bad setup for someone that doesn't care much for quality.


----------



## Kane

Where has the doc been, i have his amps waiting for him!


----------



## Prime mova

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Pm me with exactly what you have in mind.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


YGPM


----------



## audiogodz1




----------



## jrs1006

datcrew said:


> Some denon old school for ya
> Dca 800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dca 3120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dca 3400


Hey Pm me if you ever want to get rid of the small denon amp. I had one for tweets in high school. Too bad it was taken away.


----------



## labcoat22

luv the little Denon's


----------



## jrs1006

datcrew said:


> Some denon old school for ya
> Dca 800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dca 3120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dca 3400


Wow that is amazing!!!!!


----------



## t.wak

Denon amps looks awesome! Like the old PA series Nakamichis!

Ugh, time to search Ebay again.


----------



## marvnmars

A Little Zapco AG series, not a power house, but a nice amp for the front stage. 4 channels X 50 watts.
ohh and i add a pic of my one and only mac..i bought this 10 or 15 yrs ago to run my dash speakers in the car at the time...no one wanted this little amp back then and i picked it up for 100ish dollars bnib. it is only 50w per side (not enough power back then for many i guess)..right now it is on my amp shelf, with plans to install again....someday.


----------



## Ampman

marvnmars said:


> A Little Zapco AG series, not a power house, but a nice amp for the front stage. 4 channels X 50 watts.
> ohh and i add a pic of my one and only mac..i bought this 10 or 15 yrs ago to run my dash speakers in the car at the time...no one wanted this little amp back then and i picked it up for 100ish dollars bnib. it is only 50w per side (not enough power back then for many i guess)..right now it is on my amp shelf, with plans to install again....someday.


Those old school Zapco's are nice amps one I've got is made different and its 50 X 2 and it sounds great


----------



## so cal eddie

Just picked this one up and a white studio 500. 

Anyone have a studio 204, 100, 150, or 300 they want to sell??


----------



## IsakJohannessen

Got a Pioneer cdx-p1 with hideaway unit and gm-42 the other day. It worked straight away even after 20 years of storage.


----------



## MACS

Pair of Studio 500 Limited Editions on the test bench. Only 200 of these were made.


----------



## Car_Audionut

MACS said:


> Pair of Studio 500 Limited Editions on the test bench. Only 200 of these were made.


Wow, never seen those. Thanks for the eye candy. Were they higher spec'd amps with hand matched resistors etc...?


----------



## lostthumb

MACS said:


> Pair of Studio 500 Limited Editions on the test bench. Only 200 of these were made.


Beautiful amps! These are rare and you have two of them.


----------



## lostthumb

so cal eddie said:


> Just picked this one up and a white studio 500.
> 
> Anyone have a studio 204, 100, 150, or 300 they want to sell??


Nice find. I am always looking out for these amps. I have five Studios.


----------



## so cal eddie

lostthumb said:


> Nice find. I am always looking out for these amps. I have five Studios.


I'm picking up another white studio 500 in a couple of days! I'll have 3 studios to run, but I'm concerned a bit about the power consumption of these things.


----------



## subwoofery

so cal eddie said:


> I'm picking up another white studio 500 in a couple of days! I'll have 3 studios to run, but I'm concerned a bit about the power consumption of these things.


About 75A max @ 4 ohm and around 48% efficient. 

Kelvin


----------



## lostthumb

so cal eddie said:


> I'm picking up another white studio 500 in a couple of days! I'll have 3 studios to run, but I'm concerned a bit about the power consumption of these things.


That's one of the reasons I have not installed my Studio 500. 2nd reason is that I am still tinkering with the MS-8 and another reason is that it would mean i will have to get off my lazy butt! LOL. Currently running a 300x on my sub, one Studio 150 on mids and another on horns. I will either replace the mids amp with my spare 300x or 500.


----------



## WRX/Z28

I used to participate in this thread a bit more, but my interests seem to wander in circles. 

I'm about to do a new K.I.S.S. install in my '99 Z28. I'm on the fence between running 2 amps from my ESX stuff :









or 2 from my Art series stuff:









I need 400-600rmsx1 @2ohm, and [email protected] 


This means either my ESX Q175.2 and Q475.1 or an A600.2 and ProArt50. If I choose art series, I need to decide if I want to use black or white since I have both. 

Votes? The car is black, the amps are going to mount to the back wall to keep out of the way of the t-tops. For similar reasons, I'm using JL's 10w3v3 stealthbox for the rear cubby of the car, and probably a set of C3 6.5's up front until I feel like experimenting with active setups again (at which point the amps may change slightly, or I may add an A200.2 or Q75.2). 

I'll be using a Kenwood DNX9960 that I already have to keep the $ down. 

Any help in deciding between 2 old school legends would be appreciated.


----------



## SaturnSL1

Art series, white.


----------



## Darth SQ

WRX/Z28 said:


> I used to participate in this thread a bit more, but my interests seem to wander in circles.
> 
> I'm about to do a new K.I.S.S. install in my '99 Z28. I'm on the fence between running 2 amps from my ESX stuff :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or 2 from my Art series stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need 400-600rmsx1 @2ohm, and [email protected]
> 
> 
> This means either my ESX Q175.2 and Q475.1 or an A600.2 and ProArt50. If I choose art series, I need to decide if I want to use black or white since I have both.
> 
> Votes? *The car is black*, the amps are going to mount to the back wall to keep out of the way of the t-tops. For similar reasons, I'm using JL's 10w3v3 stealthbox for the rear cubby of the car, and probably a set of C3 6.5's up front until I feel like experimenting with active setups again (at which point the amps may change slightly, or I may add an A200.2 or Q75.2).
> 
> I'll be using a Kenwood DNX9960 that I already have to keep the $ down.
> 
> Any help in deciding between 2 old school legends would be appreciated.




Interior color?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## StockA4

audiogodz1 said:


> As I was first scrolling through these, I was thinking about how similar they looked to my Memphis AR-HC50's, (which I believe are basically dual mono until they come together at the output stage) [I think I said that right. Still trying to learn]. Anyways, then I see they're Fultron's! So I wasn't too far off! Very nice amps, btw.


----------



## BumpaD_Z28

WRX/Z28 said:


> I used to participate in this thread a bit more, but my interests seem to wander in circles.
> 
> I'm about to do a new K.I.S.S. install in my '99 Z28. I'm on the fence between running 2 amps from my ESX stuff :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or 2 from my Art series stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need 400-600rmsx1 @2ohm, and [email protected]
> 
> 
> This means either my ESX Q175.2 and Q475.1 or an A600.2 and ProArt50. If I choose art series, I need to decide if I want to use black or white since I have both.
> 
> Votes? The car is black, the amps are going to mount to the back wall to keep out of the way of the t-tops. For similar reasons, I'm using JL's 10w3v3 stealthbox for the rear cubby of the car, and probably a set of C3 6.5's up front until I feel like experimenting with active setups again (at which point the amps may change slightly, or I may add an A200.2 or Q75.2).
> 
> I'll be using a Kenwood DNX9960 that I already have to keep the $ down.
> 
> Any help in deciding between 2 old school legends would be appreciated.


BLACK arts !

I'm slowly working on a '02 Z28 install: JL 10w3v3.2 in dd mods box, MB Q pkc 216's, MTX 5400x, h/u ? (X996, 80prs, ???)


----------



## WRX/Z28

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Interior color?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Grey


----------



## PPI_GUY

I don't see how you could go wrong either way. But, that Pro Art needs to stretch it's legs alittle inmho.


----------



## ou812

WRX/Z28 said:


> Grey


You know my vote.


----------



## Darth SQ

WRX/Z28 said:


> Grey


Black Arts.
If it was graphite or charcoal I would have said the white arts.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## chad

Update from here: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1714524-post7127.html

Got the Mids back from Richard, Perfect repair.

Recapped the preamp with panasonic 105 degree caps and put in a real fuse holder. Also extensively cleaned and prederved the pots and switches.

Pic time



















Then I decided that I disliked the Adcom amplifier so I took it older school, made me happy. Warm white LEDs are ordered for the meters as I dislike the cool white LED's installed a couple years ago.


----------



## Old Skewl

Damn those ADS look clean! I am sure they sound super smoooooth too!


----------



## chad

I have a soft spot for ADS speakers.


----------



## imjustjason

WRX/Z28 said:


> Any help in deciding between 2 old school legends would be appreciated.


Run those Noel Lee gunmetal grey Arts from his Porsche. Those were gorgeous!!


----------



## Ampman

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Interior color?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Each time I look at this thread I pass these as I'm going through the list of pics and I got to say that's very impressive Ive got a few PPI'S but nothing as this. very cool


----------



## quality_sound

These just arrived today. 300Ls.  I'm not thrilled about the wires being soldered on and then chopped of RIGHT at the sub but I'll live. 


















Check this out. Look at the basket right where it transitions to the mounting flange. Near as I can tell is it's a year to year variation especially because one cone is a tad darker and the paint quality is a little different. They measure the same, just thought it was odd.









2 of my 3 S12ds. These are the 8 Ohm and the single is a 4 Ohm. This was in my Tundra for the VERY brief period of time I owned it. Still sound awesome!









My C15d-4 BNIB

























My FORMERLY MINT DA4.6 HEXs. :cussing: I had sold them to a member in England and after bouncing around Europe for a few months thay showed back up at my place unexpectedly. I opened them up for the first time today and the grill had popped off of one, the other one had flipped around and the magnet cover had dented the dustcap. Granted, it's floppy, was easy to pull out, and won't hurt anything but since it sat that way for a while there are small creases so I can't completely fix it.  Other than that, they're perfect. Never seen power. Never been mounted. 









































Arc 2050XXK signed by Chip Foose. This was one of three XXKs in my PAssat Wagon but the only one he signed. He even signed the sub enclosure and drew a convertible Beetle on it as well. I couldn't save it.


----------



## Doc ProMos

YIPPEE- I found it and its even BNIB


----------



## quality_sound

HOLY ****! I don't remember the last time I saw one of those. Nice find!


----------



## emsi_hama

Couple of Lanzar amps

Opti 50c

























Opti Drive 200 with fan shroud 

























Opti E30 EQ


----------



## emsi_hama

"The" Pioneer KP500. Cant beat the tuner of this HU. Built in amp is rated at 30w max x 2


----------



## emsi_hama

Though its not "up there" with the other known brands, I still just cant resist not having these.

California Profile A1200xl and A460xl

























Maybe it the neon pink lights


----------



## quality_sound

I sold those and really enjoyed them. They weren't spectacular but they were solid and didn't break much, if ever.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

quality_sound said:


> These just arrived today. 300Ls.  I'm not thrilled about the wires being soldered on and then chopped of RIGHT at the sub but I'll live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check this out. Look at the basket right where it transitions to the mounting flange. Near as I can tell is it's a year to year variation especially because one cone is a tad darker and the paint quality is a little different. They measure the same, just thought it was odd.


Have you seen the NIB OZ drivers on fleabay? I've
been wondering if the guy was on the up and up...
He said he had a pair of 4's but I cant get him to
respond to me.


----------



## normalicy

My very first "monster" amp was that A1200xl. It delivered all that I could have asked for. And yeah, I somehow liked how it lit up. Wish I never sold it.



emsi_hama said:


> Though its not "up there" with the other known brands, I still just cant resist not having these.
> 
> California Profile A1200xl and A460xl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it the neon pink lights


----------



## bigdwiz

>


Nice Lanzar's! I can't see the 50c ever needing a fan shroud though...It survived 1/2 ohm loads on my recent bench tests without breaking a sweat. I couldn't believe how cool the heatsink was after testing. It could surely run those loads all day...


----------



## Ampman

emsi_hama said:


> Though its not "up there" with the other known brands, I still just cant resist not having these.
> 
> California Profile A1200xl and A460xl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it the neon pink lights


I had a small profile think a 200 watt it was a nice sounding amp, a friend at church was looking for something to run 2 10's so I let him have it he's still using it those are some tough amps at least the one I had was


----------



## smgreen20

emsi_hama said:


> Couple of Lanzar amps
> 
> Opti 50c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opti Drive 200 with fan shroud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opti E30 EQ


Man, you're killing me here. Love it all. 

For sale? Lol.


----------



## quality_sound

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Have you seen the NIB OZ drivers on fleabay? I've
> been wondering if the guy was on the up and up...
> He said he had a pair of 4's but I cant get him to
> respond to me.


Him being in Israel is the reason they're still there. If not, and he responded to messages I would have already bought them.


----------



## StockA4

emsi_hama said:


> Couple of Lanzar amps
> 
> What the f**k?! Where did you get all that stuff?! What are you doing with it, and will it ever be for sale? Do you like Orion equipment? Holy crap, I never thought I'd see another first gen 50c, much less the other stuff you have there! I know this isn't a "for sale" thread, but there must be something we an work out. Unless, of course, SM Green has already gotten ahold of you.


----------



## StockA4

smgreen20 said:


> Man, you're killing me here. Love it all.
> 
> For sale? Lol.


Haha! I wasn't paying attention. I was just about to message you to see if you saw this stuff. I would give almost anything in my collection to have that 50c.


----------



## Robb

emsi_hama said:


> "The" Pioneer KP500. Cant beat the tuner of this HU. Built in amp is rated at 30w max x 2


That belongs in a 1978 Delta 88 ! :laugh:


----------



## smgreen20

Finally, I can contribute again!

I did a trade/cash deal with BigDwiz and when I got home from work today, this awaited me.











That's 3 down and 6 more to go. 
Might be getting an Opti500 for my birthday from my wife, wont know until tomorrow. 
As of right now in my Opti stable is:
Opti50
Opti150
Opti160

Needing to add:
Opti6200
Opti100
Opti100Q
Opti200
Opti500 pending
Opti50c


Thanks for the amp D.


----------



## emsi_hama

StockA4 said:


> emsi_hama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of Lanzar amps
> 
> What the f**k?! Where did you get all that stuff?! What are you doing with it, and will it ever be for sale? Do you like Orion equipment? Holy crap, I never thought I'd see another first gen 50c, much less the other stuff you have there! I know this isn't a "for sale" thread, but there must be something we an work out. Unless, of course, SM Green has already gotten ahold of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ebay from long time ago, and some local shop is where I got my items from. The same as most collectors would do, they'd probably keep it the cabinet or hang in the wall and look at it and hear it every once in a while.
> 
> 
> Couple more amps
> 
> Kicker 500Si and 200si
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kicker x50s (Still looking for the x100s)
Click to expand...


----------



## IndianScout

man that old super tuner gave me a warm cuddle y memory..


----------



## WRX/Z28

imjustjason said:


> Run those Noel Lee gunmetal grey Arts from his Porsche. Those were gorgeous!!


I thought about it, but I need something safe to run a 2 ohm woofer with. JL's stealthbox comes with a 10w3v3-2 already in it. 

The monster Porche amps were an A404.2, and an A600.2.


----------



## StockA4

I had that 200 awhile back. And for such a small amp, that thing was heavy! It also delivered some pretty crazy performance. I can't imagine how well the 500 does.


----------



## StockA4

I did a trade/cash deal with BigDwiz and when I got home from work today, this awaited me.










Thanks for the amp D.[/QUOTE]

Yay for Big D! The world needs more Big D's!


----------



## smgreen20

StockA4 said:


> Yay for Big D! The world needs more Big D's!


You're cutting yourself short Jason.
The world (this community/hobby) needs more people like you.

On that note it leads me to my reason for this post, StockA4 (Jason) was so kind to donate an OS Clarion EQ (EQX-7) in unknown working condition. I have an amp that this will connect to and am watching an OS Clarion HU that connects to the EQ as well. That will be a birthday gift from my dear old mother. 































And in other news.......
My wifes birthday gift to me has been revealed but wont be here for a few days still, but...... FINALLY, she got me a LANZAR Opti500. It went for $9 more then her original cap, but she couldn't put a price on my happiness. Pics as soon as it gets here.


----------



## PPI_GUY

I would love to find some NIB or near new gold letter Kicker 10" or 12" Competitions or Solobarics. If anyone has either or knows of either, shoot me a PM!


----------



## StockA4

smgreen20 said:


> You're cutting yourself short Jason.
> The world (this community/hobby) needs more people like you.
> 
> Mike, I truly appreciate the sentiment. And I'll state that which I've stated before: I just want everyone to have as much fun as I am with this amazing hobby!
> 
> And That's friggin' awesome that you got what you wanted! I love it when things work out for the best!


----------



## imjustjason

WRX/Z28 said:


> I thought about it, but I need something safe to run a 2 ohm woofer with. JL's stealthbox comes with a 10w3v3-2 already in it.
> 
> The monster Porche amps were an A404.2, and an A600.2.



I absolutely love those amps in grey like that. They are my favorite color change amps of all time. I like them even more that Troxler's white HCCA's... Beautiful.


----------



## StockA4

imjustjason said:


> I absolutely love those amps in grey like that. They are my favorite color change amps of all time. I like them even more that Troxler's white HCCA's... Beautiful.


White HCCA's? I swear I've seen a picture of the install, but I have no idea where. Can you help?


----------



## StockA4

Is this it? It doesn't look like an RX-7 to me, but what do I know.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Haven't seen the HCCA's in white before either. Me like! Was that a customized deal or something special ordered from Orion?


----------



## StockA4

PPI_GUY said:


> Haven't seen the HCCA's in white before either. Me like! Was that a customized deal or something special ordered from Orion?


I don't know about these days, but back then it seemed like you could order just about any color scheme from the big companies. I think you had to be a competitor though.


----------



## BumpaD_Z28

emsi_hama said:


> Though its not "up there" with the other known brands, I still just cant resist not having these.
> 
> California Profile A1200xl and A460xl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it the neon pink lights


OH MAN ! I has an old California profile amp I think it was the A600 ???

Now I sorta miss it .. goes to check eBay !

~DaVe


----------



## StockA4

I had one of those C/P 600's. Not bad. That little guy put out a little bit of power. Loved the pink lights. They didn't go with anything!


----------



## hurrication

Being an Aurasound fanatic, I don't limit myself just to the MR line. I also have a stash of Force and RPM gear. Here's an install that I've pieced together over the years that I've been waiting to install. The only thing I still need to snag up is a DEQ-9200 and maybe an old EQ like a PPI EQ31. 

Alpine 7830
Force 5.1's biamped with two Force 150-a's
Two Force 10's off of a Force 340










I am in the process of rearranging my fleet - selling off some cars and bringing some out of storage. This is what the Force install will be going in soon. 1984 RWD Maxima with 88k original miles. Given to me by my grandma (original owner) when she moved into assisted living.


----------



## imjustjason

StockA4 said:


> White HCCA's? I swear I've seen a picture of the install, but I have no idea where. Can you help?



Bob Troxler - 1987 Mazda RX-7 - 1993 AS&S


----------



## StockA4

imjustjason said:


> Bob Troxler - 1987 Mazda RX-7 - 1993 AS&S


Thanks Jason. For some reason I keep having cars put in my path that have horns. I'm getting more and more excited about trying a set.


----------



## Blazemore

emsi_hama said:


> Though its not "up there" with the other known brands, I still just cant resist not having these.
> 
> California Profile A1200xl and A460xl


I had some of the Cali Profiles back then. Great amps and never had a problem. I wouldn't mind collecting the series again.


----------



## fatman406

Pioneer DEH-750 awesome piece of kit but unfortunately the laser in the CD Player burnt out and at this point its nigh impossible to get a repair 









These are going in my 1988 Honda civic wagon rt4wd as an old school build, will start a thread when i get every thing together


----------



## smgreen20

My birthday gift finally arrived........


The finish is an original polished heat sink. This one has not been powder coated. I was told that this is a rare one as not many were made this way. I'm unsure if it was an original release or ordered this way by the buyer. The silk screening is all original so I'm sure it came from the factory this way.




































Later this week, I'll have what some consider a true "old School" HU from '88.


----------



## StockA4

You finally got it. That's a beautiful piece there. Congrats!


----------



## dratunes

[/URL][/IMG]
dont have this anymore.. but wish I did!!

How do you post bigger pics?


----------



## Ampman

smgreen20 said:


> My birthday gift finally arrived........
> 
> 
> The finish is an original polished heat sink. This one has not been powder coated. I was told that this is a rare one as not many were made this way. I'm unsure if it was an original release or ordered this way by the buyer. The silk screening is all original so I'm sure it came from the factory this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later this week, I'll have what some consider a true "old School" HU from '88.


What a nice BD present very cool man. I've got an amp coming next week I haven't been able to contribute to this thread in a little while now ill be glad to get what's coming its very very old, old school made in USA


----------



## jrs1006

imjustjason said:


> Bob Troxler - 1987 Mazda RX-7 - 1993 AS&S


Does Anyone remember a ford t-bird s/c that had all lanzar gear. Some where between 1992-1997. I thnk the car was black.


----------



## StockA4

Not sure if I already posted this, but this happened to be a gift that was brought to me while I was in the hospital recovering from surgery. Alpine 3527 (and quite hefty) 
























































Should be enough guts here to satisfy the curious.


----------



## Prime mova

^^ lorv the black Alpine's, the cosmetics of the numerous series of alpine amps' after them IMHO don't look anywhere near as good ie. V12's :smack:


----------



## Rockhound

Glad to have found this site!!

I have 3 sedona amps
apa200, 625I, 630I

I also have an art series 204
an art series 2200am in need of repair

I also have 2 old school pioneer deh p99 decks all in the closet


----------



## Doc ProMos

Prime mova said:


> ^^ lorv the black Alpine's, the cosmetics of the numerous series of alpine amps' after them IMHO don't look anywhere near as good ie. V12's :smack:


I'm kinda partial to V10's


----------



## Doc ProMos

Rockhound said:


> Glad to have found this site!!
> 
> I have 3 sedona amps
> apa200, 625I, 630I
> 
> I also have an art series 204
> an art series 2200am in need of repair
> 
> I also have 2 old school pioneer deh p99 decks all in the closet


Glad you found the site... if your interested in selling the 2200am and the 204, let me know... or even trading them for a working PPI amp.... Keith


----------



## Prime mova

Doc ProMos said:


> I'm kinda partial to V10's


Hehe..."love that muscle car"


----------



## bigdwiz

How about a little Audio Art...:rockon:


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> I'm kinda partial to V10's


I've owned a few rocket ships in my time as well.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## smgreen20

I'll stick with the V-8's, and raise you 9,500 HP.










Or the V-12's


----------



## bigdwiz

Not to be the turd in the punch bowl, but can we get back on topic? 


1993 Soundstream Reference 500 guts...


----------



## edouble101

bigdwiz said:


> Not to be the turd in the punch bowl, but can we get back on topic?
> 
> 
> 1993 Soundstream Reference 500 guts...


That is beautiful


----------



## Doc ProMos

smgreen20 said:


> I'll stick with the V-8's, and raise you 9,500 HP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the V-12's


I hear ya... unfortunately I can only afford a 600 HP V10...


----------



## Doc ProMos

ok, on topic--- here are some new "old school banners I will have by the middle of the week....I will now have 2 of the grey PPI banners and 2 of the white PPI banners and it will be my first RF banner---(only reason I got it is because it was thrown in to sweeten the deal on the package I was buying)-- so it will be going up for auction to recoup some of the money... the PPI banners are about 8 ft long and the RF banner is 12 ft long I think...


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> ok, on topic--- here are some new "old school banners I will have by the middle of the week....I will now have 2 of the grey PPI banners and 2 of the white PPI banners and it will be my first RF banner---(only reason I got it is because it was thrown in to sweeten the deal on the package I was buying)-- so it will be going up for auction to recoup some of the money... the PPI banners are about 8 ft long and the RF banner is 12 ft long I think...


Dibs on the white one.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## iroller

scond dibs on the white one. What do you want for the silver one ?


----------



## normalicy

bigdwiz said:


> Not to be the turd in the punch bowl, but can we get back on topic?
> 
> 
> 1993 Soundstream Reference 500 guts...


I humbly consider Soundstream to be one of the best laid out amps out there. And I just love the blue boards.


----------



## Prime mova

Doc ProMos said:


> "first RF banner---(only reason I got it is because it was thrown in..."


 dibs on the after thought


----------



## Ampman

bigdwiz said:


> Not to be the turd in the punch bowl, but can we get back on topic?
> 
> 
> 1993 Soundstream Reference 500 guts...


Never cared much for SoundStream way back when, Ive always been a dedicated PPI fan, now that I own a few and hear what they can do me likey. That's a purdy amp


----------



## smgreen20

Here you go Jason, I connected the EQX-7 to the HU I got off of ebay. It just showed up yesterday. Wife was/is sick or I would've dug out the amp I have that would connect to it too and give the whole thing some power. 

This HU is something else, I'm truly glad I got it. Never cared for things in this era (1988), but I'm ecstatic about this piece. Separate DC/DC power supply, separate AM/FM tuner and how the CD is loaded it pretty cool too, a bit cumbersome, but cool all the same. 









































































I still have a Clarion 601A amp coming and a PPI Sedona 200IQX amp. 
The Clarion amp will be the sub amp for my test bench (to pair with my Clarion A540 amp, 15 x 4).
The Sedona amp will be going into the wife's car as the sub amp and paired with a Sedona APA430Ix. I got her that amp so I can get my LANZAR Opti150 and Opti160 back. 

Pics when they arrive.


----------



## plinker4life

Picked up the Left reference 300 and middle Class a 3.0 last week off the the fourm from stills. And the class A 3.0 on right I had since high school. I have always wanted to try this setup now I just need to find time to swap into my truck.


----------



## StockA4

smgreen20 said:


> Here you go Jason, I connected the EQX-7 to the HU I got off of ebay. It just showed up yesterday. Wife was/is sick or I would've dug out the amp I have that would connect to it too and give the whole thing some power.
> 
> 
> That's a petty awesome looking deck. There's a Pioneer that looks kinda crazy like that (not sure of the model), but cool nonetheless. Keep me informed. I'm very excited to see if that Audia works, which I truly believe it will!
> 
> That's why I remember, it's on the last page! DEH-750, I believe? I don't know, but they're both cool as heck.


----------



## Ampman

A friend is going tomorrow to buy 4 old school AudioHaus power 1000 amps new in box for $50 each is he getting a good deal ?


----------



## itchnertamatoa

so I had to move some stuff around the house today ...


----------



## Doc ProMos

itchnertamatoa said:


> so I had to move some stuff around the house today ...


I wanna see itchy's pics... upload again please


----------



## Old Skewl

bigdwiz said:


> Not to be the turd in the punch bowl, but can we get back on topic?
> 
> 
> 1993 Soundstream Reference 500 guts...


I have to agree. Those Original Reference Series guts are a thing of beauty!! I ran PPI AM's back in the day and loved them, but always had my eye on these Soundstreams. 



plinker4life said:


> Picked up the Left reference 300 and middle Class a 3.0 last week off the the fourm from stills. And the class A 3.0 on right I had since high school. I have always wanted to try this setup now I just need to find time to swap into my truck.


So you are the one that picked up the nice Class A 3.0 and Refence 300 in the classifieds. I skipped over that ad for 5 or 6 days becasue of the title. Little did I know there was a gem hiding in that ad! If you ever want to sell one of those 3.0's look me up!


----------



## PPI_GUY

Wasn't it JVC and/or Yamaha that utilized a "cartridge" type system in their early single cd headunits?


----------



## Doc ProMos

I am fairly certain it was JVC that had the cartridge... I had one with a cartridge... I had it for about 6 months and it was the bomb... but had a short life.... I forgot about it until it was just mentioned... wow those were the days ... I think it was around 1986 or 1987...


----------



## Ampman

Here's a really old Linear Power model 90 its gots dates on it where LP repaired back in 82 pertty sure it dates back to the late 70's when it was built cant confirm but judging by another LP Ive got its possible


----------



## daudioman

PPI_GUY said:


> Wasn't it JVC and/or Yamaha that utilized a "cartridge" type system in their early single cd headunits?





Doc ProMos said:


> I am fairly certain it was JVC that had the cartridge... I had one with a cartridge... I had it for about 6 months and it was the bomb... but had a short life.... I forgot about it until it was just mentioned... wow those were the days ... I think it was around 1986 or 1987...


Actually a few other manufacturers back in the day used a cartridge mechanism to hold the CD while playing in those first generation units. Some that I remember are:

Blaupunkt
Clarion

I'm sure there were others but the manufacturers names escape me. I'm sure if I looked in my old Buyers Guides for Car Stereo mag like Car Stereo Review or Car Audio Electronics, I'm sure I could find out...if its that important to anyone....................?


----------



## Darth SQ

bigdwiz said:


> Not to be the turd in the punch bowl, but can we get back on topic?












biddwiz^^^

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI Master

Bill Murray would collect that with his dip net and chomp it down with two gulps.


----------



## bigdwiz

^^ and I voted to help this dude become a Mod? :bash:

Should've known Julie Fosgate stole his heart in 8th grade....


----------



## Darth SQ

bigdwiz said:


> ^^ and I voted to help this dude become a Mod? :bash:
> 
> Should've known Julie Fosgate stole his heart in 8th grade....


You don't forget anything do you except that it was high school....

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## stills

Old Skewl said:


> So you are the one that picked up the nice Class A 3.0 and Refence 300 in the classifieds. I skipped over that ad for 5 or 6 days becasue of the title. Little did I know there was a gem hiding in that ad! If you ever want to sell one of those 3.0's look me up!



never know what folks have hidin'... ;-)


----------



## StockA4

Well, I managed to pick up another spotless pair.
























All 8 ohms. So I can run ridiculous A/B power to them. Woo hoo!


----------



## Stoph

StockA4 said:


> Well, I managed to pick up another spotless pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 8 ohms. So I can run ridiculous A/B power to them. Woo hoo!


Makes me really miss my old 8W6's ...


----------



## StockA4

Stoph said:


> Makes me really miss my old 8W6's ...


Don't even trip buddy, I got this one;








8w6 x3, at your service.


----------



## Stoph

StockA4 said:


> Don't even trip buddy, I got this one;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8w6 x3, at your service.


ohhh, now that's what I'm talking about  I had 3 in my b2200 extended cab!


----------



## bigdwiz

Since we are talking about 8W6's, see my trio in action with an Orion XTR-2250...

_(Jump to 1:28 if you want to skip my blah blah blah...)_

Watch in 1080P Goodness

or embedded below:


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity

I sold my ole R.F. collection. I have a few PG M-Series left over. They are for sale btw I just don't have the post count to post in the classifieds


----------



## StockA4

bigdwiz said:


> Since we are talking about 8W6's, see my trio in action with an Orion XTR-2250...
> 
> _(Jump to 1:28 if you want to skip my blah blah blah...)_
> 
> Watch in 1080P Goodness
> 
> or embedded below:


Look at those amps! :bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## StockA4

MinnesotaStateUniversity said:


> I sold my ole R.F. collection. I have a few PG M-Series left over. They are for sale btw I just don't have the post count to post in the classifieds


Very nice. I sold my M44, wish I would have kept it. I'm curious, has the one in the back been down?


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity

^Been down?

I believe the caps were swapped. Some stereo shop wrote their name on it. The year read 2010 so I assume the caps were swapped that year. What surprised me is that residue leaking from the caps. Either they're leaking again, or the shop didn't clean the residue off the board when they replaced the caps.

The amplifier in front has been untouched. No leaks. I still need to swap caps though.

Yeah, I'm not sure if I want to give up SQ just for space... I guess the Kenwood XRS has great reviews though


----------



## StockA4

MinnesotaStateUniversity said:


> ^Been down?
> 
> I believe the caps were swapped. Some stereo shop wrote their name on it. The year read 2010 so I assume the caps were swapped that year. What surprised me is that residue leaking from the caps. Either they're leaking again, or the shop didn't clean the residue off the board when they replaced the caps.
> 
> The amplifier in front has been untouched. No leaks. I still need to swap caps though.
> 
> That would be awesome if they were swapped. Sorry to hear about the potential shoddy workmanship. But yes, it's my understanding that most of these have a shelf life. If you've been running them for however many years, then it's time for a swap, or if they've been sitting for a few years. I was told the latter reason (sitting around) was the more prevelant reason for swapping. But I could be completely wrong. Wish I knew more about PG, if I did I might have kept some.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Well, the mailman was good to me today...










Thanks to *Dereck (BigDWiz) *for helping me out with a copy of the owners manual!


----------



## smgreen20

Here's the latest to my collection. 

Clarion 601A

















































I will be using that amp for my test bench for sub duty along with a Clarion 540 (15w x 4). A 15 x 4 + 100 x 1 should be pretty easy on the little power supply unit I have. 


This is what showed up the same day and is for the wife's car. I'm taking back my LANZAR amps. (Opti150 and Opti160)

PPI Sedona 200IQX

































Now the wife will have a PPI Sedona APA430IX to replace the Opti160 and a PPI Sedona 200IQX to replace the Opti150.


----------



## Doc ProMos

USPS, UPS and FedEx all came to see me today...


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> USPS, UPS and FedEx all came to see me today...


How much for the packing peanuts all over the floor?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

This is what happens when I order to much stuff...


----------



## Doc ProMos

Then immediately following --- my wife beats my ass...!!..


----------



## StockA4

PPI Sedona 200IQX








Now the wife will have a PPI Sedona APA430IX to replace the Opti160 and a PPI Sedona 200IQX to replace the Opti150.[/QUOTE]

I've had a few PPI; different gens, different models, but awhile ago I had a little Sedona APA200. This might sound crazy because mostly I like crazy name brand top shelf stuff, but I have to say that pound for pound, that little Sedona (no crossover, just a gain block) was one of the most impressive amps I've had the chance to listen to. It was a little grey thing with turquoise lettering. I hooked it up in my wife's car to test it and was so happy with it that I left it there for a month or so.

Anyways, I hope she enjoys the IQX's.


----------



## n_olympios

Doc ProMos said:


> Then immediately following --- my wife beats my ass...!!..


Thank you for not embedding a pic of that.


----------



## MACS

I have been accused of being an amp hoarder, but the truth is.........my one true love is packing supplies. I buy the electronics just to get boxes, bubble wrap, and peanuts . You guys have seen pics of my collection, but what you have never seen is the shed I store my packing supplies in :freak:.


----------



## n_olympios

I've got lots and lots of boxes, peanuts, bubble wrap and even polystyrene packs. I'll trade em for your amps and speakers.


----------



## david in germany

Doc ProMos said:


> USPS, UPS and FedEx all came to see me today...


Very nice! 4" fan Power 650 and Welcome to the Elite Power 360 Club my friend!!


----------



## PPI Master

Doc ProMos said:


> This is what happens when I order to much stuff...


Ooohhh,.... that's classic.
I cuss every time I open the box and it's the damn peanuts. I so much prefer collecting bubble wrap.
Plus bubble wrap is a good present alone for the kids. When Dad spends all the money on OS Goodies, the kids get "Bubble WRap" as their present.... but they get excited to see the PINK or Blue color. 
I think Green is the most Rare of all OS Bubble Wrap.:laugh:


----------



## Chuck

I remember having bubble wrap that was metallic red on one side and silver on the other, with the small (<1/4") bubbles..

Oh great, next we'll have an Old School bubble wrap thread


----------



## n_olympios

PPI Master said:


> Plus bubble wrap is a good present alone for the kids. When Dad spends all the money on OS Goodies, the kids get "Bubble WRap" as their present.... but they get excited to see the PINK or Blue color.
> I think Green is the most Rare of all OS Bubble Wrap.:laugh:


There are colours?


----------



## StockA4

Got my baby back yesterday. I have one or two Orion amps, but this is my favorite. I think it's partly because of the sentimentality attached. This thing used to be root beer brown! It was used to run a pair of 15's its whole life. So I had the board completely redone and it's back to its factory luster inside. It's a little dusty, but whatever. It's home now!
















And for giggles, I got another C/A.


----------



## StockA4

Here's a little something from 1991. And no, this is not from ebay.


----------



## smgreen20

Wow, blue dot 5ch from back in the day, nice piece J.


----------



## smgreen20

Finally got the amps in my wifes car switched out today. Took out the LANZAR Opti amps and put in 2 PPI Sedona amps. APA430iX, 200iQX. 










Here is the family of LANZAR Opti amps I have. 
Opti50
Opti150
Opti160
Opti500










The 50, 150, and 500 are going in my truck, but it wont be for some time still.


----------



## vthomas

Very awesome stuff.....takes me back


----------



## StockA4

Perfect stuff, Mike. You've got the right gen and the right power. You have the makings for an amazing system right there. We just don't get to see enough of the first gen stuff, do we? 

I think the one on the right is by far my favorite.


----------



## dman

a couple nice old school pieces, With original boxes and manuals... will be going up for sale shortly.


----------



## bigdwiz

I took out several amps this weekend to do some rearranging and decided to line them up and take a few pics...Never noticed how "pink" my 2100 HCCA "Digital Reference" was until it was compared to a recently acquired 2100 Competition...

If nothing else, makes for a very colorful picture


----------



## bigdwiz

Here's another...this is all I could fit on the 8ft table...


----------



## ReloadedSS

Phew. Love those Orion amps. Beautiful.


----------



## bigdwiz

^^ The purple one is not mine (StockA4's), but it just looked so nice in the lineup I couldn't resist...


----------



## StockA4

It's an overused word, especially as of late. But the situation calls for it. Those pictures are EPIC!


----------



## smgreen20

D, are those Kickers the XS100 or the ZR1000? Either way, love those.


----------



## bigdwiz

smgreen20 said:


> D, are those Kickers the XS100 or the ZR1000? Either way, love those.


One of each 

See the XS100 here, will do a vid on the ZR1000 soon...

Kicker XS100 Cheater Amp Old School ZR1000 XS100 - YouTube


----------



## jrs1006

bigdwiz said:


> Here's another...this is all I could fit on the 8ft table...


wow...That is the finest collection of amps I have EVER seen. Those pics are amazing!!!!


----------



## shawnk

Yes... I'm quoting this too! This pic deserves to be repeated several times over...LOL 

Classic Old School class a/b BEASTS right there! Probably the first time that all of these bad boy amps have ever been so close together. Looks like they're ready for a Battle Royal or something! 



bigdwiz said:


> Here's another...this is all I could fit on the 8ft table...


----------



## imjustjason

I dig the abundance of good ole Orion in that pic. 

Good work Derek, truly showing off.


----------



## bigdwiz

Here's a fun picture of my recently acquired Orion 2100 HCCA Competition:


----------



## bigdwiz

And a late 70's Fosgate PR-2100 Type II and a Type I and Type II EQ (notice the classic "V" pattern on the EQ's for maximum SQ?)


----------



## Darth SQ

bigdwiz said:


> And a late 70's Fosgate PR-2100 Type II and a Type I and Type II EQ (notice the classic "V" pattern on the EQ's for maximum SQ?)


Wow!
Holy grail stuff from the 70's. 
Those leds were quite the light show at night.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

So I got both of them in now.... the Twins picture --
The interesting thing to me is one has 1 male and 1 female set of RCA's and the other has a DIN and a set if RCA's.... hmmm


----------



## Doc ProMos

I guess they're not identical twins---


----------



## Stoph

Don't think I've ever seen male rcas on an amp before...


----------



## bigdwiz

Those RF 360's came with one set of RCA's and one DIN plug from the factory. Notice the input section where it mentions DIN HIGH/LOW or DIN HIGH / RCA LOW. Not that it's a huge deal, even mine has had the RCA's replaced.


----------



## Doc ProMos

That explains it.... thanx BigD


----------



## Doc ProMos

I think BigD showed me up with the Logo Plate, knowing neither of mine have it--- lol--- now I'm gonna see if I can line up all my Big Dog amps for a cool photo like BigD this weekend ...


----------



## Prime mova

Doc ProMos said:


> I think BigD showed me up with the Logo Plate, knowing neither of mine have it--- lol--- now I'm gonna see if I can line up all my Big Dog amps for a cool photo like BigD this weekend ...


Maybe you two should get a room...

...to show off all of your amps


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Love these Esoterics. I now have 7 - E7152 and a E7402


----------



## PPI_GUY

That Orion Concept 97.3 deserves alittle love. One truely amazing piece of equipment. Dereck, have you tried testing it on unspeakably low resistance loads yet?


----------



## bigdwiz

PPI_GUY said:


> That Orion Concept 97.3 deserves alittle love. One truely amazing piece of equipment. Dereck, have you tried testing it on unspeakably low resistance loads yet?


Despite the ridiculous claims in the manual, the 97.3 appears to be a 2 ohm stereo / 4 ohm mono optimized beast....in other words a re-badged XTR-2250. The guts look identical plus the 97.3 did around 260w at 4 ohms stereo in a quick test a few months ago. Further tests and insight coming in the upcoming months...


----------



## StockA4

deeppinkdiver said:


> Love these Esoterics. I now have 7 - E7152 and a E7402


Wow!


----------



## StockA4

Prime mova said:


> Maybe you two should get a room...
> 
> ...to show off all of your amps


Aaahahahahahahahaha!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## StockA4

It pains me every time I see a 97.2 go on ebay for some ridiculous amount of money, when that's all I need!!!

Ya, there's a few Orion myths out there that need fixin'. But Orion is still my favorite brand so I could honestly care less about the myths. Great selling points though!

And I can't let D and the good Doc have all the fun. Some you've probably seen, but here's a couple pieces of Orion equipment I have laying around (minus any processing equipment I may have.









Other than the limited stuff, I've sold everything with crossovers or anything like that in it. I read on here a long time ago that an amp should just be a "gain block", and I tend to agree.


----------



## shawnk

^^

Nice collection!!!

But I ask you this.... do you have a set of the "Concept" components???


----------



## StockA4

shawnk said:


> ^^
> 
> Nice collection!!!
> 
> But I ask you this.... do you have a set of the "Concept" components???


I'm a little guy! One thing at a time! And I haven't even seen a set much less the chance to acquire them. Plus I get nervous when it comes to o/s equipment with soft parts.

But don't get me wrong, I would get them if I had the opportunity and they didn't cost a fortune. But not today. (I'm broke)!


----------



## shawnk

StockA4 said:


> I'm a little guy! One thing at a time! And I haven't even seen a set much less the chance to acquire them. Plus I get nervous when it comes to o/s equipment with soft parts.
> 
> But don't get me wrong, I would get them if I had the opportunity and they didn't cost a fortune. But not today. (I'm broke)!


HeHe! I was just checking, and I completey understand how it can become a financial pitfall when collecting this stuff. 

I was curious if you've ever even heard of such a set though. It seems like a lot of Orion gurus have never even seen the Concept speaks. The models are 98.1 I believe, and they were made by a/d/s naturally. You can often find a pair of the Concept tweets up for sale here or there, but the crossovers are hard to come by and the mids are nearly impossible to find. 

Really the only reason why I know of them is from a local guy (somewhat of a buddy) who has had the complete Concept system for many years and he actually has TWO sets of the components! He's not much into car audio anymore so perhaps one day I will have the extra $$ to happily take them off his hands


----------



## StockA4

shawnk said:


> HeHe! I was just checking, and I completey understand how it can become a financial pitfall when collecting this stuff.
> 
> I was curious if you've ever even heard of such a set though. It seems like a lot of Orion gurus have never even seen the Concept speaks. The models are 98.1 I believe, and they were made by a/d/s naturally. You can often find a pair of the Concept tweets up for sale here or there, but the crossovers are hard to come by and the mids are nearly impossible to find.
> 
> Really the only reason why I know of them is from a local guy (somewhat of a buddy) who has had the complete Concept system for many years and he actually has TWO sets of the components! He's not much into car audio anymore so perhaps one day I will have the extra $$ to happily take them off his hands


Now that's something. Two sets I mean. Ya, I learned about the components a long time ago. But they're like unicorns. I do know a bit of Orion history as far as Peerless and ADS built speaks, but that's like passed down information. So when I see the "Concept tweeters" on ebay, I have nothing to reference them against. If that makes any sense. There was a time when I would have probably gotten those, but what would I do without the whole set? And who knows if they're real? It's kind of like this deq30 I'm sitting on; it's not a 97.2!

And I've sold a lot of the Orion amps I used to have. When I think about it... well, I try not to think about it. Anyways, I'm rambling. Let me get us back on track with this:


----------



## asawendo

Rare Zapco Power Amplifier....


----------



## marvnmars

asawendo said:


> Rare Zapco Power Amplifier....
> 
> man, i haven't seen that style of zapco in 25 or so years, very nice


----------



## StockA4

asawendo said:


> Rare Zapco Power Amplifier....


Years ago, along with a car, I inherited this very system with a few extras. The problem was that at the time I had no clue what I had! Very nice stuff here.


----------



## hurrication

How about some NIB Pioneer free airs and an 8?

Some diamond plates are next on my pioneer sub wish list.


----------



## Robb

Got these for free last week.
1986 Yamaha YCS-401 speakers.
They look to be New in box !
Cant find anything on them from the net.
Must be very obscure !


----------



## StockA4

Robb said:


> Got these for free last week.
> 1986 Yamaha YCS-401 speakers.
> They look to be New in box !
> Cant find anything on them from the net.
> Must be very obscure !


I have a pretty big monitor, but I can't tell if I'm looking at gasket/surround, or a massive surround? Those are pretty awesome. I have a couple buddies who love their Yamaha. Nice find!


----------



## normalicy

Funny thing about those free-airs. They sounded incredibly good in the premade bandpass boxes.



hurrication said:


> How about some NIB Pioneer free airs and an 8?
> 
> Some diamond plates are next on my pioneer sub wish list.


----------



## imjustjason

Robb said:


> Got these for free last week.
> 1986 Yamaha YCS-401 speakers.
> They look to be New in box !
> Cant find anything on them from the net.
> Must be very obscure !


It looks to me like the speakers don't actually go with the rest of it. The box says "2-way" and those are dual cone. The box shows a different wattage than the actual driver does. Looks to me like those are the speakers someone took out of something and replaced with the Yamaha's that belong in that box. Every Yamaha anything I've ever owned had Yamaha or Nippon written all over it.


----------



## DAT

imjustjason said:


> It looks to me like the speakers don't actually go with the rest of it. The box says "2-way" and those are dual cone. The box shows a different wattage than the actual driver does. Looks to me like those are the speakers someone took out of something and replaced with the Yamaha's that belong in that box. Every Yamaha anything I've ever owned had Yamaha or Nippon written all over it.


I agree, those are not Yamaha speakers...


----------



## n_olympios

Well at least the grilles are original Yamaha. 

Too bad Robb.


----------



## Robb

n_olympios said:


> Well at least the grilles are original Yamaha.
> 
> Too bad Robb.


oh well, I got them for free.
I guess I'll sell them at a garage sale or something..lol


----------



## Chuck

Those are pulls from a stock system. The whizzer cone, the pot metal look to the basket and magnet, and the stencil on the back all scream "OEM!!!!111"

That is a shame. I didn't recall Yamaha making car audio back then, so I was hoping to see what their speakers looked like.


----------



## StockA4

God, I'm glad I'm paying attention! Even dealt with that with what were supposed to be a set of plates yesterday.


----------



## Doc ProMos

So I took a road trip all day yesterday to pick up a few items--- and here they are---


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Jesus Doc! Nice grab...


----------



## smgreen20

Doc ProMos said:


> So I took a road trip all day yesterday to pick up a few items--- and here they are---


I'm curious, when you take a "road trip", what do you go in?

Is it white and _somewhat_ quick??????


----------



## PimpMySound

daudioman said:


> Actually a few other manufacturers back in the day used a cartridge mechanism to hold the CD while playing in those first generation units. Some that I remember are:
> 
> Blaupunkt
> Clarion


Blaupunkt sourced its first CD headunits (the cartridge units) from JVC. Probably Clarion had to use JVC's CD know-how, too.


----------



## Doc ProMos

smgreen20 said:


> I'm curious, when you take a "road trip", what do you go in?
> 
> Is it white and _somewhat_ quick??????


It was a total of 900 miles, if I took a viper and got 12 mpg--- 
I took a white Charger.... sorry..., lol


----------



## smgreen20

Lol, had to ask. 

It'd be a surprise if I sold something and the person buying it showed up in a Viper.


----------



## Prime mova

Doc ProMos said:


> It was a total of 900 miles


Doc, did you take your cowboy boots and head down to the lone star state ?


----------



## StockA4

I managed to pick up one or two things today.


----------



## StockA4

It's nice when things are taken care of.


----------



## StockA4

Nothing major, but they're in good condition still.


----------



## bigdwiz

StockA4 said:


> It's nice when things are taken care of.



Those are PURDY!! I'd like to find a set a little more beat up to use in a boombox project. It would be a shame to see these get scratched or dented..they need to be displayed!


----------



## StockA4

And here's a little something that seems to be somewhat underrated.
























One of these days I'll clean it up.


----------



## Ampman

Nice stuff.


----------



## Doc ProMos

Double post but want to share with everyone.... 4 - 650's from my collection...


----------



## bbfoto

hurrication said:


> How about some NIB Pioneer free airs and an 8?
> 
> Some diamond plates are next on my pioneer sub wish list.



I've got a pair of Pioneer Diamondplate 8" subwoofers in excellent condition with original boxes laying around somewhere...have to dig them up for you.


----------



## smgreen20

StockA4 said:


> Nothing major, but they're in good condition still.


J, that just isn't right man. I have the DRX8275 with a CD1205, but my 1205 doesn't work. 
Those are nice. You know who to come to first if you ever decide to sell.


----------



## tyroneshoes

Got this find recently and its an overbuilt gem. My favorite era of Zapco. Want to install so bad but would have to change everything. I think its worth it. Option to run dual mono with one symbilink run and get about 200x2 to my QSDs. Just would have to put my eqx back into action. Maybe Ill just sell it. So nice though










Nice set











Maybe Ill swap my Kenwood x4r for these two and my white eqx and redo my truck.

I should probably sell it...damn this addiction!


----------



## so cal eddie

PPI a600 and a404 that someone chromed 
Pair of orion nt12s svc almost mint


----------



## emsi_hama

tyroneshoes said:


> Got this find recently and its an overbuilt gem. My favorite era of Zapco. Want to install so bad but would have to change everything. I think its worth it. Option to run dual mono with one symbilink run and get about 200x2 to my QSDs. Just would have to put my eqx back into action. Maybe Ill just sell it. So nice though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Ill swap my Kenwood x4r for these two and my white eqx and redo my truck.
> 
> I should probably sell it...damn this addiction!


Zapcos are just so nice to have. These came a little later (started from 1999). American Graffiti Series - Matching lengths AG650 and AG1000


----------



## smgreen20

As we all know, I'm a Clarion freak. I saw this guy on ebay and was toying with the idea to wait a few days before the auction end or just buy-it-now. I couldn't run the risk of someone else getting it, so I did the BIN. Only seen one other one then this, so it was a no brainer for me.

Clarion 5780CD/CL The first 2 pics are the before, the last 3 are the after. After= cleaning. It doesn't show to well in the pics, but in person it's a night and day difference. It will now reside next to its twin brother, the 5780CD.















































It's twin Brother.


----------



## Ampman

Doc ProMos said:


> Double post but want to share with everyone.... 4 - 650's from my collection...


I've got a 650 one day if I ever get some Time and can i need to fix it, it's all apart at the moment when I get it repaired ill post pics of it I've had it for a long time now I've also got a couple of 150 sliders that need repaired RF made some cool amps back in the day, you got some nice goodies there doc


----------



## Doc ProMos

so cal eddie said:


> PPI a600 and a404 that someone chromed
> Pair of orion nt12s svc almost mint


I like the idea of chroming the PPI's--- nice to see people being creative


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity

^That's what I thought

Get some Mothers & polish those puppies up


----------



## Ampman

A few pics of what I have of my Punch 650 in my little repair shop rest of it in my out building not in real bad condition for its age


----------



## normalicy

smgreen20 said:


> As we all know, I'm a Clarion freak. I saw this guy on ebay and was toying with the idea to wait a few days before the auction end or just buy-it-now. I couldn't run the risk of someone else getting it, so I did the BIN. Only seen one other one then this, so it was a no brainer for me.
> 
> Clarion 5780CD/CL The first 2 pics are the before, the last 3 are the after. After= cleaning. It doesn't show to well in the pics, but in person it's a night and day difference. It will now reside next to its twin brother, the 5780CD.


Now that's something I haven't seen on here. I just barely remember those & I also remember really wanting one.


----------



## StockA4

smgreen20 said:


> As we all know, I'm a Clarion freak. I saw this guy on ebay and was toying with the idea to wait a few days before the auction end or just buy-it-now. I couldn't run the risk of someone else getting it, so I did the BIN. Only seen one other one then this, so it was a no brainer for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty cool. I remember Kenwood was doing crazy colored faceplates as well. Neat find.


----------



## StockA4

A little something I picked up today. And I mean little.
















Well, I have a few 1st gen moon and stars peripherals. Now all I need are some big GX amps. And some money to buy them. That always helps!

And this is used. This is not the extremely highly thought of one on ebay. Which is actually fine for me because I hate to be the first to crack the seal.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Does anyone remember these? Believe these to be F69's meaning they should have been used free-air or infinite baffle. This isn't my pic by the way. Found on the net.
I had a set of Kicker 6x9's but, mine had a large (.75 or 1"?) tweeter making them a 2-way. I used them for rear fill in a '92 Eclipse. Built like tanks, stitched surround, heavy magnets. Sounded really good. Would love to find a set of the co-ax versions. Anyone remember the model number of 2-way version?


----------



## StockA4

PPI_GUY said:


> Does anyone remember these? Believe these to be F69's meaning they should have been used free-air or infinite baffle. This isn't my pic by the way. Found on the net.
> I had a set of Kicker 6x9's but, mine had a large (.75 or 1"?) tweeter making them a 2-way. I used them for rear fill in a '92 Eclipse. Built like tanks, stitched surround, heavy magnets. Sounded really good. Would love to find a set of the co-ax versions. Anyone remember the model number of 2-way version?


Oh wow. As a person who can't stand odd shaped speakers, I'd run a set of either of these in a second. I'm mostly sq now and I feel like shortly after the gold letters came off, Kicker spiraled downhill. Saw them referred to as "air manipulators". That's about all they are now.

Anyways, I don't know the model # you're looking for, but for all the stuff that comes through this thread; high dollar amps and processors, etc. I thank you for posting something I find extremely cool. And they don't even say Orion on them!


----------



## Theclintonsx4

I'm a Kicker guy for the most part but I've got a few others too. Thought I'd post em.


----------



## Theclintonsx4

Here's a few more. I try to use this equipment but a few are in need of repair. I run the Punch amps and one of 2 Solo 12's in my Excursion. I run the Image Dynamic 10 in my Tundra and will be putting the Impulse amp in today. The C12C is in need of a refoam, the Soundstream USA 305 needs board repairs, and the small really old Pioneer will be in our golf cart as soon as I repair it. I'm always on the lookout for old school gear, working or not.


----------



## StockA4

Theclintonsx4 said:


> Here's a few more. I try to use this equipment but a few are in need of repair. I run the Punch amps and one of 2 Solo 12's in my Excursion. I run the Image Dynamic 10 in my Tundra and will be putting the Impulse amp in today. The C12C is in need of a refoam, the Soundstream USA 305 needs board repairs, and the small really old Pioneer will be in our golf cart as soon as I repair it. I'm always on the lookout for old school gear, working or not.


I had a stack of Kicker C-12's, XPL's, etc. all NOS in original packaging. Most were fine, but some sat in a bad area and the foam surrounds degraded. I held onto them for awhile thinking to refoam, but whenever I asked about it I was always told the stitched surrounds would stand in the way of a good restore. 

I suppose my question is do you know any different? I just let my last stack go for dirt cheap and I'm now wondering if it wasn't worth holding onto them.


----------



## PPI_GUY

I replaced the surrounds on both of my 1st gen Solobarics and they seem just fine. I don't put alot of power thru them (about 150 watts each from a PPI 2150am) so, who knows how they would react if I really pushed 'em hard? The stitching is the problem. I literally had to use an awl to get get the thread out. Tnen, the new surrounds had to be carefully positioned and glued to cover the holes where the original was stitched to the cone. It was a hassle and I probably wouldn't do it again. But, I like original gold letter Kicker stuff!


----------



## SaturnSL1

I'll see your Kicker Solos and raise you two Kicker Impulse'!


----------



## marvnmars

i know this may not be the right place for this, but i do not remember audio art nxs series amps, but the only audio art dealer i had around here was hit and miss at best..but this guy has 2 of them bnib...still in the plastic.
guido badaduchi | eBay


----------



## StockA4

PPI_GUY said:


> I replaced the surrounds on both of my 1st gen Solobarics and they seem just fine. I don't put alot of power thru them (about 150 watts each from a PPI 2150am) so, who knows how they would react if I really pushed 'em hard? The stitching is the problem. I literally had to use an awl to get get the thread out. Tnen, the new surrounds had to be carefully positioned and glued to cover the holes where the original was stitched to the cone. It was a hassle and I probably wouldn't do it again. But, I like original gold letter Kicker stuff!


That's the cool part about these; you didn't have to push any of these very hard to get them to do what you wanted.


----------



## PPI_GUY

SaturnSL1 said:


> I'll see your Kicker Solos and raise you two Kicker Impulse'!


Very nice! Can you or someone tell us where in the Kicker lineup the Impulse and XPL subs fell? 
I actually replaced my Solo-barics with OZ Supermans back in the day. The Kickers were nice but, the OZ subs were just stunning. Still the finest 10" sub I've ever heard.


----------



## Shinju

SaturnSL1 said:


> I'll see your Kicker Solos and raise you two Kicker Impulse'!



I see your raise and will see it with 4 NIB Kicker Solo 12" A series Solo Barics!
(long gone now but damn what a find it was!)


----------



## RNBRAD

PPI_GUY said:


> Very nice! Can you or someone tell us where in the Kicker lineup the Impulse and XPL subs fell?
> I actually replaced my Solo-barics with OZ Supermans back in the day. The Kickers were nice but, the OZ subs were just stunning. Still the finest 10" sub I've ever heard.



I still run XPL's to this day. One of the best SQ subs and IMO better than any round solo and even the IDQ12 V3, which I also use in another vehicle. The XPL's were just marketed wrong. The IDQ12's closest thing I can compare them to. I also run the L7's, just not on par with the SQ of their earlier round subs, but great performers otherwise.


----------



## stills

did he say he had a peripheral!

they don't come out til next year!


----------



## StockA4

PPI_GUY said:


> Very nice! Can you or someone tell us where in the Kicker lineup the Impulse and XPL subs fell?
> I actually replaced my Solo-barics with OZ Supermans back in the day. The Kickers were nice but, the OZ subs were just stunning. Still the finest 10" sub I've ever heard.


I could be totally wrong, but I think it went; Impulse, C series, XPL. I think there's some stuff in between, but other than selling a few of these models and being a huge fan of the Kicker gold letters, I really don't know too much. 

And iirc, I'm basing that off wattage, although I can't remember what the wattage was for the Impulse. I have some original paperwork around here and I notice it never lists rms ratings, only max. I'll try and dig something up so I can give you a better idea.


----------



## Theclintonsx4

I'm almost certain the order was Impulse, C Series, XPL and the SoloBaric was the top of the line. Back in the day I had a pair of XPL's and I upgraded to Solo's. I'd like to be able to compare them now, 15 years later with a bit more mature point of view.


----------



## Robb

I used to own a set if 12" ribbed kicker XPL in the late 90's.
They sounded great !
The stitched surrounds were a great selling feature on them, as I recall.


----------



## smgreen20

Impulse, FA/C series, XPL, Solo. 

The ribbed XPLs are the first gens of the XPL line. I had 2 XPL 10's back in '99, got loud and sounded really good. I, well my wife, has a 10"solo in her car now. Great sub, love it.


----------



## RNBRAD

Some of my old stuff I have sitting around.

Old quarts. Tweeter was modified for install.









Old Alpine 3540. I also had a 3554 and 3550.









Best of old school. My EPX2 I ran for a lot of years. 









Oh man, who remembers the XVM40V? These little puppies were around 800 retail when they came out and looking at them today, their quality is horrible. Still have it setting in my tool box.


----------



## dratunes

Robb said:


> I used to own a set if 12" ribbed kicker XPL in the late 90's.
> They sounded great !
> The stitched surrounds were a great selling feature on them, as I recall.


had 2 - 12's of these first gen running off of a PG M50... in an 85 Dodge Daytona Turbo Z hatchback back in 95ish...and yes they are the best sounding subs Ive heard in a longtime.. could be nostalgia but.... they did sound very sweet. Very efficient woofer, little power, great output and sq. I would love to grab another pair of these and power them with a PG M100 or ZP series amp !!!


----------



## SaturnSL1

PPI_GUY said:


> Very nice! Can you or someone tell us where in the Kicker lineup the Impulse and XPL subs fell?
> I actually replaced my Solo-barics with OZ Supermans back in the day. The Kickers were nice but, the OZ subs were just stunning. Still the finest 10" sub I've ever heard.


Impulse were the low end from what I can gather. They can handle 150 watts RMS. I have an Orion Cobalt 150.2 on them and they don't break a sweat.


----------



## stills

a well whomped on mtx blue thunder pro1502


----------



## DAT

stills said:


> a well whomped on mtx blue thunder pro1502


Nice, I'm listing a few MTX Blue Thunder PRO 752's this weekend on Ebay for a friend...

What are they worth?


----------



## SoundJunkie

DAT said:


> Nice, I'm listing a few MTX Blue Thunder PRO 752's this weekend on Ebay for a friend...
> 
> What are they worth?


Nothing....send them to me

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Theclintonsx4

Just lost an eBay auction on a Kicker X100S, I was hoping to add it to my collection and to the thread Maybe next time? Who knows, I might've lost the auction to a member here??


----------



## emsi_hama

I lost that bid too.... anyway, here's some consolation post for you... the next best thing to X100s, an X50s in mint condition




















Theclintonsx4 said:


> Just lost an eBay auction on a Kicker X100S, I was hoping to add it to my collection and to the thread Maybe next time? Who knows, I might've lost the auction to a member here??


----------



## crux131

No pics yet, but picked up a pair of Kicker Solobaric 128's tonight, a box, and a Kicker SW 100 passive crossover. Got everything for $50.00.

Now the question, the outer gasket is really worn on one of them, and there is a puncture hole in the surround of each woofer. Is there a good source for the original style outer gasket? 

Also what would be best to doctor the little bit of puncture damage on the surrounds? Thinking rubber cement maybe>


----------



## smgreen20

Clear silicone on the back of each puncture spot on the surround is the best fix I've found.

Great deal.for $50. As for the gasket, try cutting some thin cork board or the like, and glue it on.


----------



## Darth SQ

PHP:







smgreen20 said:


> *Clear silicone on the back of each puncture spot on the surround is the best fix I've found.*Great deal.for $50. As for the gasket, try cutting some thin cork board or the like, and glue it on.


I have done this as well with excellent results.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ampman

My first radio and speakers were sparkOmatics that's been a long... time ago. To be honest a pair 6 1/2 I had sounded pertty dang good so I seen this an got it. FM converter, I know its not much but its old school


----------



## Darth SQ

Ampman said:


> My first radio and speakers were sparkOmatics that's been a long... time ago. To be honest a pair 6 1/2 I had sounded pertty dang good so I seen this an got it. FM converter, I know its not much but its old school


Based on these pics it's crystal clear that in circa 1972-3 we were barely out of the stone age.
I remember 93.3 FM KDKB in Phoenix, AZ. selling fm converters for $19.95 installed in attempt to get listeners onto the FM dial in their cars.

Amazing.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Theclintonsx4

I hope that X100s goes to a good home. I'd love to have the x50 and x100 again. I had an X50s, X100s, 2 SoloBaric S15c's, Pioneer Premier DEX-P1R and about 200cds stolen one night at work in 2000 by some A-Holes!! That's all gear I'd kill to have now!


----------



## smgreen20

Insurance man, insurance. I've had some of my stuff stolen too, insurance paid for everything but the 80some CDs stolen. I also carry an extre $5k of electronic equipment for an extra $40/yr.


----------



## Doc ProMos

My newest pickup from an old school PPI tech....


----------



## Theclintonsx4

I was 21 when those things were stolen. Unfortunately, back then I didn't know anything about extra insurance. I sure wish I had known, I was out over 5k total.


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> My newest pickup from an old school PPI tech....


Interesting. 
Anyone I know?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## quality_sound

crux131 said:


> No pics yet, but picked up a pair of Kicker Solobaric 128's tonight, a box, and a Kicker SW 100 passive crossover. Got everything for $50.00.
> 
> Now the question, the outer gasket is really worn on one of them, and there is a puncture hole in the surround of each woofer. Is there a good source for the original style outer gasket?
> 
> Also what would be best to doctor the little bit of puncture damage on the surrounds? Thinking rubber cement maybe>


It's just cork. Speakerworks.com has them for around $4 each. Just make sure you have an adhesive. I ordered some foam gaskets for my Ozs and they didn't mention that there was no adhesive on them...

http://www.speakerworks.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=gasket


----------



## crux131

Thanks, found those just a little while ago.
These things should clean up nicely. Hope to have them looking close to new.

Another question though. Are the specs pretty close on all of the Solobarics? These are not the C or D series( no cast frame ), and those are the only two older models I can find specs for on Kickers site.

I do remember the ads listing suggested enclosure volumes as far back as the gold letter solo's, and those suggestions do not seem to have changed much between those and the D series.


----------



## PPI_GUY

crux131 said:


> Thanks, found those just a little while ago.
> These things should clean up nicely. Hope to have them looking close to new.
> 
> Another question though. Are the specs pretty close on all of the Solobarics? These are not the C or D series( no cast frame ), and those are the only two older models I can find specs for on Kickers site.
> 
> I do remember the ads listing suggested enclosure volumes as far back as the gold letter solo's, and those suggestions do not seem to have changed much between those and the D series.


I have a scan from an old Car Stereo Review that shows lab tests of a 1st Gen Kicker Solobaric 10" sub as Fs- 25hz, Qes- 0.26, Qms- 7.17, Qts- 0.25 and Vas- 3.4 cu. ft. Imp. on the sub tested reached 4.7 at a minimum. 
The article also details the loss in sensitivity with these subs. Down 3-6db at 85db (2.8v pink noise measured at 1 meter). 
I can send you this review/test results if you will PM me your email address.


----------



## smgreen20

PPI_GUY said:


> I have a scan from an old Car Stereo Review that shows lab tests of a 1st Gen Kicker Solobaric 10" sub as Fs- 25hz, Qes- 0.26, Qms- 7.17, Qts- 0.25 and Vas- 3.4 cu. ft. Imp. on the sub tested reached 4.7 at a minimum.
> The article also details the loss in sensitivity with these subs. Down 3-6db at 85db (2.8v pink noise measured at 1 meter).
> I can send you this review/test results if you will PM me your email address.


For me, may I ask the month and year of said issue? Thanks


----------



## PPI-ART

My A600.2 made for Nike


----------



## StockA4

PPI-ART said:


> My A600.2 made for Nike


Now there's something you don't see every day. Nice amp. And one I'll choose over West Coast Customs any day!


----------



## PPI_GUY

smgreen20 said:


> For me, may I ask the month and year of said issue? Thanks


Sure. It's in the Sept/Oct. 1992 issue of Car Stereo Review. Page 102-104.
Author of the article is Tom Nousaine.


----------



## mongar

:blush::blush:


StockA4 said:


> Now there's something you don't see every day. Nice amp. And one I'll choose over West Coast Customs any day!


Made by kids in sweatshops overseas? Just wondering.


----------



## StockA4

mongar said:


> :blush::blush:
> 
> Made by kids in sweatshops overseas? Just wondering.


That's terrible, but maybe it was a sign of things to come.


----------



## DAT

Awesome Jason!!

Here is a oldie ...


----------



## StockA4

imjustjason said:


> Got my amp layout finalized, just need to work on wire routing. :laugh:


Hey, this doesn't look like the back of the van I've been buying my speakers from! I'll take the Adcoms and one XTR please


----------



## audiogodz1

smgreen20 said:


> Clear silicone on the back of each puncture spot on the surround is the best fix I've found.
> 
> Great deal.for $50. As for the gasket, try cutting some thin cork board or the like, and glue it on.


Permatex works better because it's more flexible to allow movement of the surround AND it comes in black and graphite colors. The graphite permatex is indistinguishable from the surround.


----------



## audiogodz1

imjustjason said:


> Got my amp layout finalized, just need to work on wire routing. :laugh:


I'm just not seeing any headroom in this configuration.


----------



## smgreen20

audiogodz1 said:


> I'm just not seeing any headroom in this configuration.


And I'm not seeing the speaker placement. :dizzy:


----------



## Frzninvt

Some photos of my 1994 Camaro install when I was competing in IASCA circa 1995. Alot of work and effort went into it. It sounded incredible. 

The System consisted of an Alpine CDA-7930 Head Unit, Harrison Labs 4-channel noise gate, Clarion 920Eq, DBX 3BX-DS Dynamic Range Controller, Audio Control Epicenter, HiFonics Series VIII Isis & Ulysses, Harrison Labs 1.5F cap, 4 Morel MW-166 midbasses, 4 Polk MM-3000 tweeters, 3 Vifa 3" soft dome midranges (ambience 1-front, 2 rear controlled by L-pads), all custom passive networks. Two Atomic HPW-1094 subwoofers in a Montana Pro Custom band pass enclosure firing at the rear window.


----------



## StockA4

Frzninvt said:


> Some photos of my 1994 Camaro install when I was competing in IASCA circa 1995. Alot of work and effort went into it. It sounded incredible.
> 
> That' beautiful. I'm mostly an Orion person but I'm running a pair of gen 8's and I couldn't be more impressed. Of course it also has to do with the rest of the install, but there's no question, Those are great amps.


----------



## PPI_GUY

LOVE seeing the pics of old school installs! Frzninvt, thanks for posting yours. How did your car do in Iasca with that system/install?


----------



## Frzninvt

Well I attended about 7 competitions and competed in the 1-150Watt Novice Class. Places were Cornwall, Ontario, Portland, ME, Laconia, NH, Burlington, VT, and Plattsburgh, NY. Had like 5 1st places, one 2nd place in the Best of Best Extreme Series in Plattsburgh, NY. I only got second because the guy that got first was a customer of the guy running the shop sponsoring the show. Back when SQ was important before things went all SPL.

I thought EQ in the visor and the DBX Dynamic Range Expander were trick!

He had like quilting material on his sub box, my car was all nagahyded to match the interior. Spent many hours, the engine compartment was spotless. The moment the judges open the hood they were "wowed"

I met Charlie LaMarca at the Burlington, VT show and saw his Vette. It was sick. Velodyne Servo subs, Rane processors. He handed headsets to the judges to explain the install and just pointed as the recording progessed. The car was trailered in, I think he had like $100K in it.

I also am a big time Orion fan mostly the pop top generation (3rd generation)and NT, XTR, and GSX series amps. The "R" series and G4's things started going downhill. 

I did not care for the HiFonics Gen "X" series amps much either.

Love your avatar pics StockA4! The Concept series 97.1 & 97.3, I saw the Concept 98.1 component set and amazing crossover network at my buddies store in Plattsburgh, NY years ago boy did I want that!


----------



## StockA4

I'm with you on amp preference. I used to have a lot of Orions, but I let go of the ones that had crossovers in them (97.1 is the exception). Ya, R series and g4's were the downhill slide. And gen 8 Hifonics is as far as I'll go with those.

The Clarion in the visor is very trick!


----------



## Frzninvt

More eye candy! Rare Orion 300 GSX, some NT2 DVC's, and a pair of polished HiFonics Series VIII Isis.


----------



## Frzninvt

My 94 Honda Accord System. Consisted of Alpine CDA-7998, CHA-601A 6 Disc Changer, Orion XTR-100 (Subs), Orion XTR-200 (Fronts & Rears), Orion 200GT (Center w/100W L-Pad), a/d/s 346is w/336PX tweeters (front), a/d/s 200i plate (center, put in the cup holder spot) Magnum Professional 6x9's (rear), Orion NT2 DVC subs in a sealed enclosure. Orion 1.5F cap and Kinetik HC-1600 bat-cap, modded 140A alternator w/15V output. Was not as pretty as the Camaro but it was sonic nirvana!


----------



## Frzninvt

Some of my favorite all time 6x9's. I prefer 6.5" or 8" but back then this is all there was.


----------



## imjustjason

Frzninvt said:


> Some of my favorite all time 6x9's. I prefer 6.5" or 8" but back then this is all there was.


You sir win the Internet! CV 6x9's were the shizz, those bad boys would low the back window out of your Bandit Trans Am!

They look to be mint too


----------



## PPI_GUY

Frzninvt said:


> Some of my favorite all time 6x9's. I prefer 6.5" or 8" but back then this is all there was.


Love those old school Cerwins! My best friend in high school had a set in his Celica powered by a Punch 75. Sounded awesome! Loved the "reset" switch too. I literally hadn't seen another set of those since high school (26 years ago). Very cool!

p.s. you guys can just send me all the "r" HCCA amps you don't want. I'll be glad to take 'em off your hands cheap!


----------



## PPI_GUY

Frzninvt said:


> More eye candy! Rare Orion 300 GSX, some NT2 DVC's, and a pair of polished HiFonics Series VIII Isis.


I've honestly NEVER seen a gold plated GSX before. The original GS series were pretty common around my hometown when they became available but, never saw a pop-top version.


----------



## Frzninvt

I worked long hours in the oil field for Dresser Titan back in high school to buy one of these. Not many preamp decks around at the time so I had to have a tech solder the 5 pin DIN cable to the preamp section of my Jensen R410 cassette deck. Later I used a Pioneer KEX-20 and just altered the plug on the end of it. Used it with two pair of Jensen Triax II's, and later some Cerwin Vega CS-15's. The PR-2100 Type II cost me $472 in '79. I had the original PR-2100 but it developed issues so I returned it and got the Type II that had frequency adjustments on the amp. The input and output gains on the preamp were finicky to adjust.

The other piece is uber rare Louis Erath was an seismic engineer and developed a circuit that used an amplifiers feedback to allow a speaker to generate 20Hz bass in a small enclosure. He had a speaker company in Houston, TX and made LWE speakers he and Paul Klipsch were good friends. He made a couple of the car ones and I managed to get my mits on one the 5 pin DIN would work with the early Orion's and original Fosgate amps. They made a big, big difference. His factory burned down and he sold the remnants to Acoustron.


----------



## imjustjason

Frzninvt said:


> Used it with two pair of Jensen Triax II's


You're speaking my language now!! First good sound I ever had in a car was a pair of Triax II's. I even had two sets in the car at one time. I tried to use one set without the mid/tweeter plate as a sub. That didn't work very well. I later replaced the fullrange pair with some AFS Kriket's and the sub set with some Alpine 6190's. I would love to have any of those today.


----------



## Frzninvt

AFS Kriket Ah yes! Loved them. They made an awesome 2- way and 3-way 6x9 with the green foam surrounds. One of the first to use a dome midrange.

They had a lifetime warranty perhaps why they went out of business.

I actually used there plastic and foam enclosures that had the like tire tube section rubber bands for the Triax II's in the back of my pickup truck.

They were designed to reinforce the bass in trunks and prevent woofer damage when the trunk was closed forcing air up through the rear deck.


----------



## Frzninvt

These Craig V503's actually sounded very good and one of the first to use a parametric equalizer in conjuction with the amplifier.


----------



## Frzninvt

StockA4 said:


> A little something I picked up today. And I mean little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have a few 1st gen moon and stars peripherals. Now all I need are some big GX amps. And some money to buy them. That always helps!
> 
> And this is used. This is not the extremely highly thought of one on ebay. Which is actually fine for me because I hate to be the first to crack the seal.


There were two versions of the 100LED, I like this one better. The newer one had round LED's and pig tail RCA jacks that tended to pick up noise. I did have one on a Buick Riviera install and loved it. Pioneer also made a cool one that was small and had adjustable sensitivity and sticky tape on the back. It worked off the speaker leads vs. RCA input though. Nice acquisition there is a guy selling one on ePay for $199


----------



## Frzninvt

This is one of my old school system favorites, I ran the combo with some JBL T545 6x9's in custom enclosures. The 3001 time delay worked great with a second amp like another 3002 or 3008 running the front speakers. The Time Delay unit was an additional $100 back then, the deck was like $279 and the amp $239, equalizer like $179. Alot of clams in 1979. I used the 3011/3001 combo with an Orion XTR-275 using the 5 pin DIN to RCA adapters. I think the DIN layout might have been the same but I did not have any DIN extensions to reach the trunk.


----------



## imjustjason

Frzninvt said:


> I ran the combo with some JBL T545 6x9's


You're bringing out all of the old school heroes!! I think I liked the T545's best of all the 6x9's I had in the 80's. I left them in my first 79 Z28.  

I think these Infinity's gave them a good run though...











You bring out a pic of a set of clear cone Infinity's you will for sure be my hero.


----------



## Frzninvt

Very nice, the lesser known Magnum Mobilesound Professional 6x9's had an edge over the JBL's and Cerwin's. They were stout and the mid/tweet modules could be mounted anywhere. They are pictured without grills since I used them in my Honda Accord install. I was surprised they fit in the rear deck with the huge cast aluminum frames.

The JBL's were tough to get in a rear deck unless the rear window provided enough clearance.


----------



## Frzninvt

imjustjason said:


> You're bringing out all of the old school heroes!! I think I liked the T545's best of all the 6x9's I had in the 80's. I left them in my first 79 Z28.
> 
> I think these Infinity's gave them a good run though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bring out a pic of a set of clear cone Infinity's you will for sure be my hero.


Those had the EMIT tweeter in them didn't they? I do remember them


----------



## imjustjason

Yep!


----------



## SUX 2BU

Frzninvt said:


> This is one of my old school system favorites, I ran the combo with some JBL T545 6x9's in custom enclosures. The 3001 time delay worked great with a second amp like another 3002 or 3008 running the front speakers. The Time Delay unit was an additional $100 back then, the deck was like $279 and the amp $239, equalizer like $179. Alot of clams in 1979. I used the 3011/3001 combo with an Orion XTR-275 using the 5 pin DIN to RCA adapters. I think the DIN layout might have been the same but I did not have any DIN extensions to reach the trunk.


Considering how big time delay has been for the past 10 or so years, think about how incredibly forward thinking it was for Alpine to play with it in the late 70s! And car audio was so young back then I'm sure 99% of those who were big into it really didn't know or appreciate what time delay was. Neat stuff.

I had, and still have, a 7930 I bought brand new in 1996. My first purchase once I got into my career  Nice to see the Harrison stuff too. I had a Harrison Might Mouse 1F cap. It was about 2/3 the size of any other 1F cap out there.


----------



## Frzninvt

OK how about one of the most elaborate and custom crossover networks and killer component sets ever produced by Orion. These along with any of the Orion Concept amps was utterly amazing.

Run these off the high power section of a 97.1 with the other half driving the subs was amazing. The 2 ohm resistance maximized the output of the amp.

I have heard them all Vifa, Morel, Peerless, ScanSpeak, Focal, Morel, Dynaudio, Diamond, Clif Designs, etc. and these are tough to beat.


----------



## StockA4

Frzninvt said:


> OK how about one of the most elaborate and custom crossover networks and killer component sets ever produced by Orion. These along with any of the Orion Concept amps was utterly amazing.
> 
> Run these off the high power section of a 97.1 with the other half driving the subs was amazing. The 2 ohm resistance maximized the output of the amp.
> 
> I have heard them all Vifa, Morel, Peerless, ScanSpeak, Focal, Morel, Dynaudio, Diamond, Clif Designs, etc. and these are tough to beat.


Oh wow! Those are simply gorgeous! Those are harder to find than the amps, (which was hard enough). It's my understanding that complete sets come with hen's teeth. I hope to complete the set one of these days. Thank you for showing off something so wonderful.


----------



## WRX2010

Wow. That crossover is the size of some class D 5 channel amps on the market today.


----------



## marvnmars

This is one of my old school system favorites, I ran the combo with some JBL T545 6x9's in custom enclosures. The 3001 time delay worked great with a second amp like another 3002 or 3008 running the front speakers. The Time Delay unit was an additional $100 back then, the deck was like $279 and the amp $239, equalizer like $179. Alot of clams in 1979. I used the 3011/3001 combo with an Orion XTR-275 using the 5 pin DIN to RCA adapters. I think the DIN layout might have been the same but I did not have any DIN extensions to reach the trunk.[/QUOTE]
i had a slightly newer version of that eq, without the time delay and an alpine shaft cassette player (don't remember the model number anymore, but somewhere i might still have the brochere stashed in a drewer somewhere at my parents house....maybe) i loved the feel of those switches on the old school alpine eq's...the brushed aluminum feel to them and the fact you8 never had to guess what position they where in, you could tell by feel and sight.
my first 6x9's where mind blower amplified 3 ways..amp (booster) was built on the back of the magnet, each speaker took the speaker level output from your radio, hot wire and ground wire. i thought they where bad a** back in early 80's..then came the pioneer ts-6906s white cone 3 ways..those things rocked also around that time jensen made a great 6x9's..the jbl's came out and they won out..i did to vw (orignal) beatles each with 2 sets of 6x9's (one the pioneer, the other the jbl's) each powered by the same amp, punch 75's with the knobs...both where loud as crap...then came along gold sound subs, a/d/s plates, and on , and on ,and on...


----------



## Randyman...

Not quite "Hardware" - but rather an "Old School" way to determine Port Length based off Box Volume, Port Tuning, and Port Area - called a "Port Tuning Nomogram". A throw-back from "RTTI" before we used PC's for this box building stuff  . Pencil and paper, baby!


----------



## StockA4

Frzninvt said:


> There were two versions of the 100LED, I like this one better. The newer one had round LED's and pig tail RCA jacks that tended to pick up noise. I did have one on a Buick Riviera install and loved it. Pioneer also made a cool one that was small and had adjustable sensitivity and sticky tape on the back. It worked off the speaker leads vs. RCA input though. Nice acquisition there is a guy selling one on ePay for $199


That one on ebay has been marked down from $300. And as much of a sucker I may be for Orion, I just can't see myself spending that kind of cheese on a peripheral. The other one I've seen has the round led display, I've never seen the back though. One of my goals is a noise free GX moon and stars system. 

I made a stupid move and sold all of my mooon and stars HCCA's a few months back. But I'll pick up some GX amps bone of these days.


----------



## Chuck

SUX 2BU said:


> Considering how big time delay has been for the past 10 or so years, think about how incredibly forward thinking it was for Alpine to play with it in the late 70s! And car audio was so young back then I'm sure 99% of those who were big into it really didn't know or appreciate what time delay was. Neat stuff.



In 1986 I took an NEC VHS Hifi deck home from the store for an "extended test drive" (yes, it went back to the store... eventually). I didn't have an extra stereo amp to run off the deck (my one and only Hafler DH220 was doing listening duty in the main room), but I did figure out a way to run one channel of mono audio to my Sony monitor and one other mono channel to my guitar amp, with an Ibanez digital delay in between. I gave it something like 200ms of delay and threw the guitar amp behind the couch and lo! - I had surround sound in the room. Very bizarre watching a movie from the early 70s like Gumball Rally, and actually hearing the noise from racing cars pass by me as I sat on the couch.

No big deal these days, when people live in their McMansions and have rocking chair theater seats getting wind from gigantic Klipschorns and about 10KW of Krell amps. But in 1986 when a 19 inch color tv was standard? That was serious tech.


----------



## smgreen20

Here's a few new items I received this week. 

Clarion EQH5100, sadly it does not work. Looks to of had some major water damage, but a good piece non-the-less. 

















And a special thanks to ShawnK's friend for this piece, a LANZAR E30.


----------



## theeaudioboy

This is the " old school showoff thread" still right ? i see mtx amps from mid 2000's ? car tvs from 2000's ? a bike ??? pics letters thats off topic !? what the $&#@ !? Anyways, heres a sample of some my little old school amps ! 

theirs a MTX thunder 280, MTX Blue thunder Pro 75X4, Orion cobalt 702, and Soundstream USA 364 .


----------



## shawnk

smgreen20 said:


> Here's a few new items I received this week.
> 
> And a special thanks to ShawnK's friend for this piece, a LANZAR E30.


Glad to see you finally picked this up! I knew that if anyone, YOU would appreciate it!

She's in super nice shape huh?


----------



## smgreen20

shawnk said:


> Glad to see you finally picked this up! I knew that if anyone, YOU would appreciate it!
> 
> She's in super nice shape huh?


Yep, one minor bend at one of the mounting feet, but could be easily flattened out in 10 seconds with no damage. Love it a lot.


----------



## gavinbarron

Cleaning up the garage this morning. A little dusty for sure. Alpine 3545's, Phoenix Gold M44, USD SW3X, Alesis M-EQ230, Audio Contol Epicenter, Alpine 6015ex(McCauley), Alpine 6015(Gauss)


----------



## gavinbarron

#2 pic of 6015ex. New here, could only figure out how to get one attachment at a time done.


----------



## gavinbarron

And then the previous model, the Alpine 6015 that they had Gauss make.


----------



## ahardb0dy

Upload your pics to a site such as tinypic.com, after they upload, copy and paste the code for "forums and message boards" into your post, I think you can do 10 in one post. That is what I use, it's free also.


----------



## jrs1006

smgreen20 said:


> Here's a few new items I received this week.
> 
> Clarion EQH5100, sadly it does not work. Looks to of had some major water damage, but a good piece non-the-less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a special thanks to ShawnK's friend for this piece, a LANZAR E30.


One day I will own one of those. Just missed auctions for Lanzar opti 4.1, 5.1, 6.1 and 6.4. It's a sad day in my house.


----------



## smgreen20

Jrs, care to share what the auction site was if it's not eBay? I have my eBay app set to look for Old LANZAR. I didn't see the comps.


----------



## jrs1006

smgreen20 said:


> Jrs, care to share what the auction site was if it's not eBay? I have my eBay app set to look for Old LANZAR. I didn't see the comps.


It was actually ebay. I just thought about it too long
here are the 4 links

4.1 

Lanzar DC4 1 Component Speaker System | eBay

5.1

Lanzar DC5 1 Component Speaker System | eBay

6.1

Lanzar DC6 1 Component Speakers | eBay

6.4

Lanzar DC6 4 Component Speaker System Old School | eBay


----------



## Ampman

Frzninvt said:


> Some photos of my 1994 Camaro install when I was competing in IASCA circa 1995. Alot of work and effort went into it. It sounded incredible.
> 
> The System consisted of an Alpine CDA-7930 Head Unit, Harrison Labs 4-channel noise gate, Clarion 920Eq, DBX 3BX-DS Dynamic Range Controller, Audio Control Epicenter, HiFonics Series VIII Isis & Ulysses, Harrison Labs 1.5F cap, 4 Morel MW-166 midbasses, 4 Polk MM-3000 tweeters, 3 Vifa 3" soft dome midranges (ambience 1-front, 2 rear controlled by L-pads), all custom passive networks. Two Atomic HPW-1094 subwoofers in a Montana Pro Custom band pass enclosure firing at the rear window.


Now that's one NICE !!! Install. I wouldn't know how to act if I had all those old school goodies I bet that dose sound amazing


----------



## Ampman

Got 2 of these now, other one will be here this up coming week found it on eBay 2 nights ago.


----------



## imjustjason

smgreen20 said:


> And I'm not seeing the speaker placement. :dizzy:


Oh my bad.


----------



## PPI_GUY

imjustjason said:


> Oh my bad.


All wired to 0.0000314159265 ohm and run off a single Punch 75 no doubt?


----------



## smgreen20

imjustjason said:


> Oh my bad.


That was good, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## smgreen20

jrs1006 said:


> It was actually ebay. I just thought about it too long
> here are the 4 links
> 
> 4.1
> 
> Lanzar DC4 1 Component Speaker System | eBay
> 
> 5.1
> 
> Lanzar DC5 1 Component Speaker System | eBay
> 
> 6.1
> 
> Lanzar DC6 1 Component Speakers | eBay
> 
> 6.4
> 
> Lanzar DC6 4 Component Speaker System Old School | eBay



Thanks, I'll have to watch a bit closer, see if he re-lists them. I'm after the 5s for my wife.


----------



## chad

Not car audio... This thing damn near handed me my ass in repair/alignment.


U-matic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia










Transport with loader removed.


----------



## Randyman...

LOLZ! Never used one of those, but we used to switch old-school "Deck to Deck" with piles and piles of BVW-70's and equivalents back at our old Master Control facility in the late 90's and early 00's. We still have a few Analog SP decks for legacy material, but we're basically 100% GVG K2 DDR based and run Harris Automation now (for the past 12 years or so). Thank God for Automation, Video Servers and huge redundant SANs and LTO systems!!!!!!!  I think the savings in VTR Maintenance costs alone pretty much paid for the non-linear stuff! I know our maintenance guys HATE maintaining the eight SP VTR's we still have up here...


----------



## chad

Yeah, I still have to keep that **** running for archival purposes.

Unbelievably serviceable, but I had to dust off **** I had not used in a while, and albeit easy to get to everything, except that damn belt that drives the orbit gear, just rolling it around on the bench will wear you out


----------



## Frzninvt

Now back to our regularly scheduled programming.

Put these components in my wife's 2001 Pontiac GT years ago. It was a PITA install because car data was stored in the factory (deck) system (Monsoon).

The wiring kit came with cabling to run to the trunk where I had to keep the stock radio connected. Had it wrapped up and hidden to install the Kenwood KDC-PS909, it had the capability of an 8V balanced output if you used the Kenwood amps with it. I coupled it to a very nice Kenwood KSP-P110 DSP Equalizer one of the first car processors that actually had dynamic range expansion (very cool). 

The space up front allowed for the deck & eq to fit in the dash. This was about the time Orion was transitioning to DEI and dealers were dumping their stuff and I picked up an Orion 800.4 for like $250 on Ubid. I used Eclipse MM6920 6x9 coaxials in the rear deck and a/d/s components in the front. Ran a single Cadence subwoofer in the sealed box.

I chose the Kenwood because at the time the Alpine 7940 and similar head units were not up to the usual Alpine quality and I did not have the cash for a 7949. The Kenwood was nice and the "MASK" function was nice. It did distort more than an Alpine if you pushed it hard. Very nice system overall and I love the KSP-P110 very cool unit with alot of nice features.

I miss alot of these older units everything seems geared for poor quality MP3's these days.


----------



## chad

Frzninvt said:


> Now back to our regularly scheduled programming.


Not really old-skool.

Umatic was old skool


----------



## HondAudio

Frzninvt said:


> Now back to our regularly scheduled programming.
> 
> Put these components in my wife's 2001 Pontiac GT years ago. It was a PITA install because car data was stored in the factory (deck) system (Monsoon).
> 
> The wiring kit came with cabling to run to the trunk where I had to keep the stock radio connected. Had it wrapped up and hidden to install the Kenwood KDC-PS909, it had the capability of an 8V balanced output if you used the Kenwood amps with it. I coupled it to a very nice Kenwood KSP-P110 DSP Equalizer one of the first car processors that actually had dynamic range expansion (very cool).
> 
> The space up front allowed for the deck & eq to fit in the dash. This was about the time Orion was transitioning to DEI and dealers were dumping their stuff and I picked up an Orion 800.4 for like $250 on Ubid. I used Eclipse MM6920 6x9 coaxials in the rear deck and a/d/s components in the front. Ran a single Cadence subwoofer in the sealed box.
> 
> I chose the Kenwood because at the time the Alpine 7940 and similar head units were not up to the usual Alpine quality and I did not have the cash for a 7949. The Kenwood was nice and the "MASK" function was nice. It did distort more than an Alpine if you pushed it hard. Very nice system overall and I love the KSP-P110 very cool unit with alot of nice features.
> 
> I miss alot of these older units everything seems geared for poor quality MP3's these days.


1/2-DIN digital processors! Whatever happened to gear like that? :worried:


----------



## PPI_GUY

Frzninvt said:


> I miss alot of these older units everything seems geared for poor quality MP3's these days.


Couldn't agree more on the MP3 thing. 
I used a full DIN JVC DSP for awhile back in the early 90's. Had a remote-wired control unit with an early form of adjustable and preset time alignment. Also offered a EQ and pre-amp. Pretty cool piece at the time but, I failed to take full advantage of it back then.


----------



## StockA4

theeaudioboy said:


> This is the " old school showoff thread" still right ? i see mtx amps from mid 2000's ? car tvs from 2000's ? a bike ??? pics letters thats off topic !? what the $&#@ !?
> 
> The whole old school thing is a little different for everyone. To me it's anything pre-buyout. Someone else may think that's too new. A 16 year old might have a g4 Orion from his dad, and to him that's old school. People also tend to wander sometimes. It happens. No reason to get upset.


----------



## normalicy

Here's one that I've always wanted to try:

Coustic DR328 Bass Pump (Free Air) for 6x9" openings:
Coustic Design Reference Dr DR328 Bass Pump Subwoofer | eBay


----------



## Reimers

i have this brand new in the box never seen power cerwin vega stroker15 on the way in the mail


----------



## Ampman

DAT said:


> Awesome Jason!!
> 
> Here is a oldie ...


This is a nice little EQ I figured it would be small, only problem it had was the 12 volt plus wire wasn't making a good connection in that splice connector. So I put another length of wire and connector on it hooked it up and WOW thing sounds amazing. I'm going to use it between my Sony XR-C900 Mobile ES head unit an Mobile ES XDP-U50D processor I think it'll be a great addition to my old school install


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> This is a nice little EQ I figured it would be small, only problem it had was the 12 volt plus wire wasn't making a good connection in that splice connector. So I put another length of wire and connector on it hooked it up and WOW thing sounds amazing. I'm going to use it between my Sony XR-C900 Mobile ES head unit an Mobile ES XDP-U50D processor I think it'll be a great addition to my old school install


Forgot to add the pic ?its got paint peeling here and there but I'm going to try and make a template after painting it to put all the letters back on it we'll see how it go's. measures only 3/11/16 L. 6 1/2 W. 1 1/2 H. ?% working just had a minor issue sounds great, nothing like made in ??


----------



## smgreen20

I saw one on eBay a few days ago, would this one be it? I was tempted myself to grab it.


----------



## Ampman

Yep this is it, I couldn't believe how clear this thing sounds. Very impressed with this little jewel


----------



## brackac

normalicy said:


> Here's one that I've always wanted to try:
> 
> Coustic DR328 Bass Pump (Free Air) for 6x9" openings:
> Coustic Design Reference Dr DR328 Bass Pump Subwoofer | eBay




A friend of mine had a set of those in his Accord. Quirky looking setup.


----------



## qwertydude

I remember a friend of mine building something similar to that bass pump. His was basically a funnel that held a big 12" woofer that fed into the openings of the 6x9's in his car. The woofers were open back into the trunk. Sounded really good, remarkably efficient. He only needed 100 watts for each sub. It was probably even more efficient and definitely punchier than many infinite baffle installs.


----------



## Doc ProMos

Here are a few of my RF amps --- the big group PPI pics will be forth coming.... yippee


----------



## SilkySlim

Nice group


----------



## normalicy

Little something I got today. Top of the heatsink is scratched up, but otherwise in good condition. Internals look brand new. Hooked it up & I was shocked at how loud & clear it was.


























4 x 35W @ 4 or 2 ohms
2 x 90W @ 4 or 8 ohms bridged
THD: <0.1% (20Hz 20kHz, full power, 2, 4 or 8 ohms)
S/N Ratio: >100dB
Damping Factor: >200
Max. Current Draw: 45A
Input Sensitivity: 250mV-2.5V
Idle Current Draw: 0.5 A
Maximum Current Draw: 20 A
Dimensions: 8-1/8” W x 7- 13/ 16” D x 2-1/8” H (including mounting flange)


----------



## bigdwiz

^^ Doc, not bad for a PPI Collector 

Normalicy, that MC140 is clean! Those OS SS amps are impressive from their simple external looks to their well engineered circuitry


Here's the guts of the larger brother *MC 300*:











And Big Daddy *MC 500*:


----------



## StockA4

Sure do like those MC's. I'd like to have at least one of each. And one of each D series.


----------



## normalicy

Yeah, considering when those MC series amps were made, they were incredibly well laid out. This is a time when point-to-point wiring was the norm & there usually wasn't much wire routing involved. You can tell that whoever routed those wires cared.


----------



## aaron7

I've got one of those on the wall too! haha


----------



## marvnmars

normalicy said:


> Yeah, considering when those MC series amps were made, they were incredibly well laid out. This is a time when point-to-point wiring was the norm & there usually wasn't much wire routing involved. You can tell that whoever routed those wires cared.


if my memory is correct, that would be Mr.Nelson Pass...


----------



## Old Skewl

Ahhh! Some Old School Soundstream MC love! I have always wanted to own an MC 300. But the stars have never managed to align. One day! I have been drooling over those Class A II's in the classified for days. I don't need more of them but I never ran them bridged. Just something about them!!


----------



## n_olympios

marvnmars said:


> if my memory is correct, that would be Mr.Nelson Pass...


That guy has designed some of the greatest amps out there IMO.


----------



## Ampman

Those SS amps do look good I like how my PPI 2150AM and AUTOTEK 7150 boards look as well the way they were designed looks really cool just my opinion ?


----------



## StockA4

apop311 said:


> starting from the top Precision power 2075m , precision power 4050m ,ppi par-224 eq , ppi dpx-222 crossover,
> 
> fosgate collection punch 75hd ,punch 150 (2) , punch 4600ix , two punch 40 sliders in very sweet condition,
> 
> LAnzar opti drive 200 plus
> 
> alpine 7915 in box , alpine 3554, alpine 3525,
> 
> alphasonik ma-2025, alphasonik pma-2075ix,
> 
> phoenix gold ms-275


Really digging the first gen Opti and the Alphas. Cool stuff.


----------



## ahardb0dy

Sony XR-U770:


----------



## apop311

thanks! stocka4 ! just took the opti out of my daily because im doing a new install had it bridged on the mtx black gold 12's and that little ma2025 is a SUPRIZINGLY amazing soundquality amp and it it quite loud for only 25 watts a channel


----------



## Ampman

ahardb0dy said:


> Sony XR-U770:


I've got a XR-U770 mint condition those are some clean sounding head units


----------



## normalicy

marvnmars said:


> if my memory is correct, that would be Mr.Nelson Pass...


I was actually referring to the person who assembled them, but I'm sure Nelson Pass was involved in setting the standards.



Ampman said:


> Those SS amps do look good I like how my PPI 2150AM and AUTOTEK 7150 boards look as well the way they were designed looks really cool just my opinion &#55357;&#56876;


No doubt, for the time those are very good. There were a few other brands at the time doing similar quality work. It's just that the details in how the wires are tied down in the SS ones were immaculate. Note how they all have an almost artistic flow to them & careful attention was made to avoid covering components. Being someone who's assembled his share of wiring harnesses, it's something that I greatly appreciate.


----------



## Ampman

normalicy said:


> I was actually referring to the person who assembled them, but I'm sure Nelson Pass was involved in setting the standards.
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt, for the time those are very good. There were a few other brands at the time doing similar quality work. It's just that the details in how the wires are tied down in the SS ones were immaculate. Note how they all have an almost artistic flow to them & careful attention was made to avoid covering components. Being someone who's assembled his share of wiring harnesses, it's something that I greatly appreciate.


I knew that's what you referring to ?and your rite SS took a lot of pride in how they assembled their boards and the quality of components installed in them, I just like the way PPI and AUTOTEK made those two boards in perticular ? I've got other PPI and AUTOTEK amps but they don't in my opinion look as good as those pictured. Years ago I didn't care to much for SS or AUTOTEK but now that own both Ive missed out on just how great their products really were back then and its sad that their no longer made with those same concepts in mind guess that's why we all still got our old school jewels


----------



## IsakJohannessen

normalicy said:


> Here's one that I've always wanted to try:
> 
> Coustic DR328 Bass Pump (Free Air) for 6x9" openings:
> Coustic Design Reference Dr DR328 Bass Pump Subwoofer | eBay


Looks interesting, I might pick one up just to test it out.


----------



## ahardb0dy

I bought mine way back as a store demo, it was the only one they had left, it worked fine for years, now the display is not working 100% but I still have it.


----------



## Ampman

ahardb0dy said:


> I bought mine way back as a store demo, it was the only one they had left, it worked fine for years, now the display is not working 100% but I still have it.


There's an XR-U880 face plate listed on eBay that I believe will work on the 770 I had the guy that's selling it to send me a pic of all the dimensions of it and its exactly the same in every way it even has the same amount of connectors as the 770 so who knows it just might work for you he's got 2 of um listed


----------



## StockA4

Recent grab.
























You will notice the missing button in the lower middle. This is a simple slide on button. Is anyone here familliar with this particular button? I'd hate to have to sift through the pages of Digikey or Mouser.


----------



## Ampman

StockA4 said:


> Recent grab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will notice the missing button in the lower middle. This is a simple slide on button. Is anyone here familliar with this particular button? I'd hate to have to sift through the pages of Digikey or Mouser.


Not absolutely certain but think I might have something that will fit that ill look and see if I still have it


----------



## StockA4

Ampman said:


> Not absolutely certain but think I might have something that will fit that ill look and see if I still have it


That would be saintly. 

And I don't have a micrometer or a vernier to measure, but if you're already familiar with the size.... Shoot me a p/m whenever. I'm signing off for now.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Doc ProMos

Here a some pics of some PPI items I have picked up from tr0y (thanx tr0y for the custom setup) 
and definitely for the possibly 1 of a kind shroud


----------



## Doc ProMos

And now a group picture of boxed up PPI items....


----------



## WRX2010

Now that Doc is on here now, I see no point in trying to collect any PPI gear. haha

Beautiful stuff you have there Doc.


----------



## imjustjason

Doc ProMos said:


> And now a group picture of boxed up PPI items....


So how was the aluminum attached? It doesn't look to have damaged the faces of any of the amps.


----------



## apop311

Hey doc your a ppi guy . quick question for you i need a 2300a.m. repaired any suggestions on a RELIABLE and cost efective source of repair? thank you sir!


----------



## Doc ProMos

PM sent brotha....


----------



## Doc ProMos

imjustjason said:


> So how was the aluminum attached? It doesn't look to have damaged the faces of any of the amps.


Not a scratch... not sure how it was attached...


----------



## bueatyvalva

That's awesome!


----------



## Ampman

Happy thanksgiving y'all


----------



## ahardb0dy

Thanks, I see there is a face for a 770 also, so what's the difference between the 880 and 770? I downloaded both user manuals but did not see anything different?


----------



## Doc ProMos

Happy Turkey Day ----


----------



## imjustjason

Doc ProMos said:


> Not a scratch... not sure how it was attached...


Magnetic aluminum. :shrug:


----------



## NRA4ever

I will get my stuff out & photo it.My list is 2 PG 475s,1PG ms 275 & 1 EQ 215X. 1 USAmps Merlin 42 & 1 USAmps 400tx. A MB Quart PSC 316 set of speakers. I almost forgot a Earthquake 300tx & my Yamaha YPA320.


----------



## Ampman

StockA4 said:


> Recent grab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will notice the missing button in the lower middle. This is a simple slide on button. Is anyone here familliar with this particular button? I'd hate to have to sift through the pages of Digikey or Mouser.


I looked and all I can find at the moment is some silver ones I might still have a few like that if you don't find anything ill see what I can come up with I serviced TV'S an such a while back and I kept a few things so I still might have something yet that will come close to what needing so I'm still looking


----------



## StockA4

Ampman said:


> I looked and all I can find at the moment is some silver ones I might still have a few like that if you don't find anything ill see what I can come up with I serviced TV'S an such a while back and I kept a few things so I still might have something yet that will come close to what needing so I'm still looking


Thank you.


----------



## Ampman

Got this as a fixer upper, I know it don't look all that great. But you should hear this thing only measures 8x6 5/8 x2 Zed Audio flat out made some dang good amps


----------



## Ampman

Anyone know the specs on an old school Eclipse 3321 amp ?


----------



## ou812

Ampman said:


> Got this as a fixer upper, I know it don't look all that great. But you should hear this thing only measures 8x6 5/8 x2 Zed Audio flat out made some dang good amps


Yes he did.


----------



## SilkySlim

That is impressive. One good looking collection. I am lusting after some amps and processors.


----------



## ou812

SilkySlim said:


> That is impressive. One good looking collection. I am lusting after some amps and processors.


I have a lot more Zed in my house between my son and I.


----------



## Ampman

ou812 said:


> I have a lot more Zed in my house between my son and I.


I know not anything to do with car audio ? but I have old school Fender tube guitar amps one is an deluxe reverb II I've had for 30 years its all tube design an a Twin amp its about 14 years old it uses a combination of solid state an tube the difference between tube and solid state is night and day I bet that amp sounds awesome one day ill own a tube car amp always wanted one


----------



## yeldak99

not mine, but this is listed on our local Craigslist

New Alpine 4 channel power amp


> New Alpine 3531 4 channel power amp new $20 with box and everything.
> 
> Comes with:
> 4 channel power amp
> Mounting Hardware
> Owner's manual warranty forms
> 
> Dimensions:
> w:4 3/4in
> H: 1 9/16in
> D: 5 7/8 in


----------



## bigdwiz

I know it's posted on the web, but the CL ad will expire and this will not. You should remove the phone number from that quote...it's not only my suggestion, but forum rules. I'm not a MOD, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night...


----------



## yeldak99

bigdwiz said:


> I know it's posted on the web, but the CL ad will expire and this will not. You should remove the phone number from that quote...it's not only my suggestion, but forum rules. I'm not a MOD, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night...


good thinking... edited.


----------



## StockA4

You're too much, Dereck.


----------



## smgreen20

Sorry Jason, but as I was saving up for the clarion units, I jumped on something, a couple somethings actually. 

This guy posted a metric ass ton of OS nib LANZAR gear. I jumped on a set of the 6 1/2's and a DC8 sub. I wish I had more $, he's got quit a bit and it's cheap. I dipped into the Xmas funds a bit too to get what I got.


----------



## Rodek

Anyone have some Savard Rap subs?


----------



## smgreen20

Got these just the other day. A fellow member here won them on ebay. I was watching the auction, but forgot all about it and I lost out. He asked what units were compatible and none of the ones he had worked with it. He was nice enough to pass on the same deal he made on it to me. 

Clarion VRN1100.
Both are complete, although one set is missing the set of CDs. The bonus I wasn't counting on....... a 5' Clarion fiber optic cable. Mine broke (well, it barely works) and this was a surprise to say the least. THANK YOU! 

1st set









2nd set









Both sets









The CDs.

















The surprise bonus cable.









I doubt I'll get this to work as you have to pay a monthly fee for service and the number is no longer in service for what it's supposed to be. When you pay for your service, they'll give you a code to enter to "waken" the unit. I'll give it a try though at some point. 

Coming soon:
LANZAR CS64, 6 1/2" mids - will be going in my truck. 
LANZAR DC8 4 ohm DVC sub
Clarion DRX9375R
Clarion ARX9270
Clarion CDC635
Clarion CDZ625


----------



## Ampman

Got this one as a fixer upper too ? its made in USA not sure what year. the board is well laid out says 300 watts rms so ill see how it turns out


----------



## StockA4

smgreen20 said:


> Sorry Jason, but as I was saving up for the clarion units, I jumped on something, a couple somethings actually.]
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, my friend. There's been one or two times I've had to put the brakes on something because I saw something else that said Orion or Hifonics on it. I'm not in this for the money (although it's pretty nice). I'm more nostalgic than anything. As long as you enjoy your equipment, that's really all that matters.
> 
> By the way, stop killing me off on the 1st gen Lanzar stuff!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## smgreen20

The dudes got a Crap load more stuff too. Some was just posted last night. 5 1/4, 6 1/2, comp sets for cheap. Go to my LANZAR thread, I posted links to what he has but for the last 2 I just mentioned.


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> Got this one as a fixer upper too ? its made in USA not sure what year. the board is well laid out says 300 watts rms so ill see how it turns out


Got this one fixed, thankful it was a simple one at that ? this sounds great, if I had to compare this to another old school American made amp, to me it sounds just like the old PPI AM series amps just my opinion


----------



## StockA4

Only two more pieces to get.
















Sorry about the fuzzy pics. I really need a tripod and better lighting.


----------



## smgreen20

Nice pieces there Jason. When I get home I'll post pics of what arrived yesterday. 

LANZAR 
DC84 nib
DC64 nib

Clarion
DCZ625 nib

I've got a bit more coming still.


----------



## smgreen20

As I stated, here they are.

DC84

























CS64

























My new front stage.

















Clarion DCZ625
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l278/smgreen2043/Clarion/Head%20units/IMAG0323.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l278/smgreen2043/Clarion/Head%20units/IMAG0324.jpg


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Some of my summer shopping spree.


Minty Planet Audio










Several Audio Arts including 4- 100hc's!











A few Linear Powers..


----------



## Ampman

deeppinkdiver said:


> Some of my summer shopping spree.
> 
> 
> Minty Planet Audio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several Audio Arts including 4- 100hc's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few Linear Powers..


That's a nice collection.


----------



## marvnmars

deeppinkdiver said:


> Some of my summer shopping spree.
> 
> Minty Planet Audio
> 
> Several Audio Arts including 4- 100hc's!
> 
> A few Linear Powers..
> 
> that sir is a very nice spree..


----------



## deeppinkdiver

marvnmars said:


> deeppinkdiver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my summer shopping spree.
> 
> Minty Planet Audio
> 
> Several Audio Arts including 4- 100hc's!
> 
> A few Linear Powers..
> 
> that sir is a very nice spree..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you buddy! There is a LP 4 channel and a Planet Audio tube 4 channel in transit that didnt make the photo-shoot.
Click to expand...


----------



## marvnmars

is the last audio art on the right a 340.6ex, if so, that amp is a great active 3 way front stage amp...built in xovers make it even usable in an old school install...and do you have any extra audio art speaker plugs by chance? doubtful, but i havd to ask.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

marvnmars said:


> is the last audio art on the right a 340.6ex, if so, that amp is a great active 3 way front stage amp...built in xovers make it even usable in an old school install...and do you have any extra audio art speaker plugs by chance? doubtful, but i havd to ask.


Nope, its a 260.6 in the far right corner of the group pic. BUT I have a 340.6 on its way, should have by the end of this coming week! 

Edit- Sorry marvnmars I do not have any extra plugs at this time.


----------



## bigdwiz

How about little Red vs. BIG RED!

Orion 225 HCCA Digital Reference vs. Sony Mobile ES XM-7547


----------



## bigdwiz

Late 1970's Fosgate (pre-Rockford) PR-2100 Type II with a matching Type II pre-amp/EQ and a Type 1 pre-amp/EQ as well...


----------



## bigdwiz

How about some late 80's JBL 5.25" components?


----------



## bigdwiz

I can't remember posting this, but if I have, it was MANY pages back...

Custom burgundy colored Phoenix Gold MPS-2240 done at the PG factory...got this locally and the seller said he had one more which sold many years ago. So there is a twin to this one somewhere out there! (maybe over the rainbow?)


----------



## smgreen20

D, that there PG amp is Purdy.

My LANZAR DC84 wasn't the one I bought. I paid for a DVC and got a SVC. The guy that received mine contacted me last night and only lives 2 hrs away. We're going to swap subs, but I post because of this..... He knows a guy that has a ton of OS LANZAR gear, nib. LXR amps/subs, Opti amps, DC, LP, VS.... Subs. Says he used to sell LANZAR back in the mid 90s and not all of it has sold. He's selling cheap, but you have to know someone that knows him as he doesn't advertise it. I was given all of his information last night. 

I usually get $ for Xmas to spend on my collection, I know where I'm going to be spending it.


----------



## bigdwiz

smgreen20 said:


> D, that there PG amp is Purdy.
> 
> My LANZAR DC84 wasn't the one I bought. I paid for a DVC and got a SVC. The guy that received mine contacted me last night and only lives 2 hrs away. We're going to swap subs, but I post because of this..... He knows a guy that has a ton of OS LANZAR gear, nib. LXR amps/subs, Opti amps, DC, LP, VS.... Subs. Says he used to sell LANZAR back in the mid 90s and not all of it has sold. He's selling cheap, but you have to know someone that knows him as he doesn't advertise it. I was given all of his information last night.
> 
> I usually get $ for Xmas to spend on my collection, I know where I'm going to be spending it.


That's awesome Mike! I bet there is many more folks out there with the nice OS gear and they don't want to use eBay or CL...

I'm sending my black 50c to ShawnK to be repaired. It didn't fair so well in the 1ohm mono test as the NIB blue 50c did...we'll just call it "Smokey" :z:


----------



## legend94

deeppinkdiver said:


> marvnmars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you buddy! There is a LP 4 channel and a Planet Audio tube 4 channel in transit that didnt make the photo-shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> when you want to let go of a 4 channel pm me
Click to expand...


----------



## smgreen20

bigdwiz said:


> That's awesome Mike! I bet there is many more folks out there with the nice OS gear and they don't want to use eBay or CL...
> 
> I'm sending my black 50c to ShawnK to be repaired. It didn't fair so well in the 1ohm mono test as the NIB blue 50c did...we'll just call it "Smokey" :z:


If the genie was let out at 1 ohm, that amp has had a rough life. Sorry to hear that. Shawns a good guy. Known him for years through PGs phorum and was able to somewhat do business with him. All the confidence in the world in him (and EricD at the PG phorum) to repair amps.


----------



## bigdwiz

smgreen20 said:


> If the genie was let out at 1 ohm, that amp has had a rough life. Sorry to hear that. Shawns a good guy. Known him for years through PGs phorum and was able to somewhat do business with him. All the confidence in the world in him (and EricD at the PG phorum) to repair amps.


LOL, love the genie comment...:laugh:

As unimpressive as it is, ShawnK is the only one to see the OldSchoolStereo lab! He's repaired a few amps for me before and always does top quality work. He also is a master installer and has one of the best sounding systems I've ever heard...I think he's gonna share the build log soon. It's


----------



## johanson

deeppinkdiver said:


> Some of my summer shopping spree.
> 
> 
> Minty Planet Audio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several Audio Arts including 4- 100hc's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few Linear Powers..


If you ever sell a linear power amplifier, let me know  nice collection


----------



## Doc ProMos

So I finally picked up a PPI-70 to go with its big brother the PPI- 120


----------



## Doc ProMos

And some other PPI items that I'll soon reveal....


----------



## marvnmars

ok...this man has everyone beat, his collection and display dwarfs anything i have seen..
Neulich im Museum « CAR&HIFI Blog
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/old-school-car-audio-discussion/140311-car-hifi-museum.html

just wow


----------



## normalicy

marvnmars said:


> ok...this man has everyone beat, his collection and display dwarfs anything i have seen..
> Neulich im Museum « CAR&HIFI Blog
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/old-school-car-audio-discussion/140311-car-hifi-museum.html
> 
> just wow


He's certainly got everyone beat on head units & display quality at that. Just about one of every major amp of their respective hot periods.


----------



## StockA4

normalicy said:


> He's certainly got everyone beat on head units & display quality at that. Just about one of every major amp of their respective hot periods.


That's funny, I was just trying to look up the Audison I spied at the top of one of his pictures. It looks like an HR series, but it's about 6 or 7 feet long.


----------



## marvnmars

StockA4 said:


> That's funny, I was just trying to look up the Audison I spied at the top of one of his pictures. It looks like an HR series, but it's about 6 or 7 feet long.


i saw that same amp...i think it has to be either an empty heat sink, ok a non production piece...6-7 ft long....what car would it fit in. now for a custom show or competion display, i could see it then as a functional piece.
as he says he has been collecting for 30ish years, from retailer to rep..i am just amazed at the amount of american product he has..that stuff was not easy to come by in germany or much anywhere in europe that i can remember(i was in germany for a little while in mid 80's..the military exchanges carried some car audio, but i do not remember there being any orinon, fosgate, ppi, etc.. stuff in them. now i am sure some of his stuff could have come from military personal that brought it with them, but to the degree of what he has is just amazing..he did work as a rep for fosgate, braxx, and some others, which i am sure helps, i know when i was a rep to liquor stores in Texas i would come across rare bottles of wine, burbon, tequila, scotch, and etc that had just been sitting on a shelf and i could get a deal from the store owner on, buy take home and resale or drink.. also the signed amps..every pic shows more and more stuff i had forgotten or have only seen in magazine pics/reviews...


----------



## Biff85ta

marvnmars said:


> is the last audio art on the right a 340.6ex, if so, that amp is a great active 3 way front stage amp...built in xovers make it even usable in an old school install...and do you have any extra audio art speaker plugs by chance? doubtful, but i havd to ask.


Those look like what are called Tamiya plugs in rc. They are easy to find and cheap.


----------



## NCspecV81

I love this thread. most of the new stuff is an eye sore in waiting when you look at it. Too much bling bling going on.


----------



## marvnmars

Biff85ta said:


> Those look like what are called Tamiya plugs in rc. They are easy to find and cheap.


if you have a link, please post it, all i can find on google images is a 2 wire plug, i need 4 wire plugs.


----------



## Stoph

marvnmars said:


> if you have a link, please post it, all i can find on google images is a 2 wire plug, i need 4 wire plugs.


Tamaiya plugs are only 2 wire


----------



## smgreen20

Well, after some help from a phellow PG phorum member who acted as the middle man for me on a deal over at CACO, I was able to get a few more pieces to add to my Clarion collection. All of this for the LOW, *LOW* price of $30 shipped to my door. 

Clarion ARX9270 cassette deck









Tape plays fine.









Clarion CDC625 CD changer









And it plays just fine.









Clarion EQH5100, hide away DSP unit









And it works just fine as you can see by the EQ[__U] displayed above the .90 in the tuning freq. 









Clarion DRX9375R CD player, The power button is broke (I can find a cheap face to scavenge for parts later), but works 100% otherwise. 









I already have a 9375, so this one would be for parts if need be. I would've been happy to pay the $30 for the ARX9270 alone, but the bonus of the EQH, the CD changer and the 9375 is a steal of a deal. 

I found a ma/pa dealer from yesteryear that has some OS NIB Clarion HUs from '83-89 and a NIB Audia FNX40 amp I just MIGHT have to grab with the Xmas money I'll get for my collection.


----------



## Biff85ta

marvnmars said:


> if you have a link, please post it, all i can find on google images is a 2 wire plug, i need 4 wire plugs.


My bad I did not notice the rest of the plug in the picture.


----------



## Ampman

smgreen20 said:


> Well, after some help from a phellow PG phorum member who acted as the middle man for me on a deal over at CACO, I was able to get a few more pieces to add to my Clarion collection. All of this for the LOW, *LOW* price of $30 shipped to my door.
> 
> Clarion ARX9270 cassette deck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tape plays fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarion CDC625 CD changer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it plays just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarion EQH5100, hide away DSP unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it works just fine as you can see by the EQ[__U] displayed above the .90 in the tuning freq.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarion DRX9375R CD player, The power button is broke (I can find a cheap face to scavenge for parts later), but works 100% otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have a 9375, so this one would be for parts if need be. I would've been happy to pay the $30 for the ARX9270 alone, but the bonus of the EQH, the CD changer and the 9375 is a steal of a deal.
> 
> I found a ma/pa dealer from yesteryear that has some OS NIB Clarion HUs from '83-89 and a NIB Audia FNX40 amp I just MIGHT have to grab with the Xmas money I'll get for my collection.


Wow you got a good deal, I collect the OS Sony Mobile ES tape decks I've got quite a few my XR-C900 is my one of choice ? I did have a Clarion pro audio tape deck with a motorized face but someone kinda got rid of it for me. I bet the effects on the EQ is quite impressive I use my XDP-210 EQ an XR-C900 together they sound pertty good I've always wanted to hear what kind of sound those Clarion EQ put out though but one heck of a deal you got on that


----------



## smgreen20

I had a DRX9175 and the EQH5100, but someone thought they wanted the 9175 more then I did and stole it. Yes the combo is great, but what I really love is the DRX9375R and the DPH9300. I ran my DRX8275 with the 9300 and that was great too. Like it better then my DRX9675Z. The only reason I run the 9675 over the 8275 is because the C-bus changer doesn't fit in the spot I have available.


----------



## Doc ProMos

So Christmas came early today for me....


----------



## Doc ProMos

And some old school stuff


----------



## StockA4

A couple PG processors.


----------



## PPI Master

Awesome show Doc.... my tongue won't go back in my mouth after seeing those pics.... even caught a few flies with mouth open so long.

You gonna bolt or screw them amps unto the Viper? Cause no room inside to put all that PPI goodness. I can see it now, 5k watts with one IDMAX 12 incher.


----------



## smgreen20

Here's a little something something that a fellow forum member here gave me. It didn't work so he asked me if I wanted it, why not, right? 

LANZAR LXR90

















































As I have never seen an LXR90 amp before, I can not say if this board is legit. It looks flea market like, or a bait n' switch type deal. Does anyone have any pics of the guts to confirms? I posted this on ampguts.com, so please don't send those as they are mine. Thanks.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

One of the better sounding sets of 10's I owned years ago. Recently found bnib had to get them.


----------



## chad

smgreen20 said:


> Well, after some help from a phellow PG phorum member who acted as the middle man for me on a deal over at CACO, I was able to get a few more pieces to add to my Clarion collection. All of this for the LOW, *LOW* price of $30 shipped to my door.
> 
> Clarion ARX9270 cassette deck


What tape is that? Props if it's either Motley Crue or Whitesnake.


----------



## smgreen20

METALLICA's "Live sh!t, binge % purge".


----------



## PPI_GUY

deeppinkdiver said:


> One of the better sounding sets of 10's I owned years ago. Recently found bnib had to get them.


Beautiful! I had a set identical and they are still my favorite sub as well. Good job picking those up!


----------



## chad

smgreen20 said:


> METALLICA's "Live sh!t, binge % purge".


Works equally well

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 6 SPEED

I might as well add my couple old amps to this.

Rockwood Detonator AMP-401X


































Alphasonik PMA-2050


----------



## Robb

Bought this lil amp today for $15. Sparkomatic AMP 6000.
It is 60 watts of old skool power.:laugh:
Found it sitting on a shelf in a local store called Absolute Electronics.
The store was packed with vintage Tube TV's and old electronics.
The seller tested it and cleaned it for me when I was there.
Sounded really nice !
It is the smallest amp I have ever seen !
It measure 4 inches long and 3.5 inches wide.
I think it is from either 1984 or 1985

heres some pics of what it looks like


----------



## audiogodz1

The reason why Crunch was killing the competition in the boom wars back in the 90's.

Lanzar was a huge competitor to the crunch subs. Both promised boom, but looking at the two side by side it's easy to see those big vented poles on the crunch and why they outlived AND out bumped the Lanzars even in the same frames with the same paper cones.


----------



## audiogodz1

chad said:


> What tape is that? Props if it's either Motley Crue or Whitesnake.


----------



## shawnk

audiogodz1 said:


>


Cool pic! Brings back memories. Looks like that might be a Cerwin Vega XL in the black box off to the left ???


----------



## jrs1006

audiogodz1 said:


> The reason why Crunch was killing the competition in the boom wars back in the 90's.
> 
> Lanzar was a huge competitor to the crunch subs. Both promised boom, but looking at the two side by side it's easy to see those big vented poles on the crunch and why they outlived AND out bumped the Lanzars even in the same frames with the same paper cones.


Lots of cool facts. Looks like I will be looking for some crunch 12 or 15's still looking for some Lanzar 12 or 15 SE's


----------



## Ampman

Merry Christmas everyone ⛄??


----------



## Darth SQ

audiogodz1 said:


>


Those tapes make me feel old because I remember when the cassette was the latest and greatest sq format destined to replace the 8-track tape.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ou812

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Those tapes make me feel old because I remember when the cassette was the latest and greatest sq format destined to replace the 8-track tape.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I had both of those tapes....We're all getting old.


----------



## Doc ProMos

I felt old when 8 tracks, records and tapes and went out... now cd's.... damn that's 3 or 4 generations.... here is a picture of a Birthday cake made for me by an employee


----------



## PPI_GUY

Bret, Keith I'm right there with you guys. I'll be 45 in February. Still have a couple hundred cassettes from way back when. 
The first CD I bought was in 1987, Whitesnake- Slide It In.


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI_GUY said:


> Bret, Keith I'm right there with you guys. I'll be 45 in February. Still have a couple hundred cassettes from way back when.
> The first CD I bought was in 1987, Whitesnake- Slide It In.


Jeez......I don't even remember what my first cd was.
I think it Fleetwood Mac-Tango In The Night.

Mmmmm.
Maybe this would make a good new thread idea:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-music-forum/141260-what-music-did-you-buy-first.html


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Theclintonsx4

Here's the latest additions... Orion 250 HCCA, RF 40x2 Transana End Caps, NIB pair of Kicker 10" Sub Grills, 2 Fosgate DVC RFP1212 12" Subs


----------



## Theclintonsx4

A few more.... PPI 4200AM, 2 Alpine V12 MRV-F400's, Fosgate RFP1410 10" Sub w/ a fresh refoam


----------



## smgreen20

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Jeez......I don't even remember what my first cd was.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Mine was Metallicas "black" album.


----------



## Doc ProMos

So the PPI room is still a work in progress but here are a couple of shots--


----------



## smgreen20

Keith, have you thought about angling the shelves at about a 30 degrees? Show the amps off more and they won't collect dust as easy? Looks good though. I'm waiting for the wife to feel sorry enough to let me do a display in the house, we just don't have any extra rooms in test house.


----------



## smgreen20

Keith, have you thought about angling the shelves at about a 30 degrees? Show the amps off more and they won't collect dust as easy? Looks good though. I'm waiting for the wife to feel sorry enough to let me do a display in the house, we just don't have any extra rooms in test house.


----------



## SaturnSL1

Traded an old Pioneer and two 6.5s for a nice old Fosgate RFP-1215DVC yesterday. Just like the ones a few posts up.

Damnit, I have no space for this stuff anymore


----------



## PPI_GUY

smgreen20 said:


> Keith, have you thought about angling the shelves at about a 30 degrees? Show the amps off more and they won't collect dust as easy? Looks good though. I'm waiting for the wife to feel sorry enough to let me do a display in the house, we just don't have any extra rooms in test house.


Lucite fronts on those display cases would help keep dust away from the amps too. Very nice work!


----------



## Doc ProMos

Several of those shelves were extras and I plan to replace them with some cases that keep the dust out and I am working on angling them but will probably wait till I get the permanent shelves... I did have one amp angled previously like this one on the top


----------



## co_leonard

Just some old-school gear I've had (and sadly, SOLD) over the years, which i regret doing.


----------



## iroller

Love the Alpine


----------



## n_olympios

I've got one too, great piece of equipment. 

Love the Focals, although not really old school.


----------



## StockA4

Just some old-school gear I've had (and sadly, SOLD) over the years, which i regret doing. [/QUOTE]

Nice deck. And the Polyglass are some of my favorite comps. The more power you put to them, the better they sound.


----------



## bigdwiz

A recent addition to the HCCA stash...1st gen Orion "Moon & Stars" 225 HCCA


----------



## PPI_GUY

Dereck, here's a pic of a couple of those "moon & stars" 1st Gen Orions, installed in a friends truck and doing work back in the day. I think our local dealer sold them for $499 each back then! Yours is very nice considering its age...congrats!


----------



## jp88

A couple of my recent consignment store finds


----------



## bigdwiz

Cool pic, Mark, thanks for sharing. I originally thought the 1st gen 225 HCCA I picked up had faded, but I don't think they were ever as bright and "candy" colored as the 2nd gen and later models (as evidence by your pics as well)


----------



## tooch926

The old 626


----------



## tooch926




----------



## PPI_GUY

bigdwiz said:


> Cool pic, Mark, thanks for sharing. I originally thought the 1st gen 225 HCCA I picked up had faded, but I don't think they were ever as bright and "candy" colored as the 2nd gen and later models (as evidence by your pics as well)


That's true. Yours seems about "right". Atleast from what I recall. The Gen 2 HCCA's look tons better...and don't require that clunky bridging module.


----------



## bigdwiz

PPI_GUY said:


> That's true. Yours seems about "right". Atleast from what I recall. The Gen 2 HCCA's look tons better...and don't require that clunky bridging module.


The AudioControl 2XS and 4XS (early models with "invert" on sub channel) will also work w/ the 1st gen HCCA's and GX's. I have one and will see if I can successfully bridge the 225. I'm not sure if it inverts the left or right channel, but I've got a 50/50 chance 

The 400BDG would be easier, but those jokers are not easy to come by and when they do pop up, I can't afford them...


----------



## PPI_GUY

bigdwiz said:


> The AudioControl 2XS and 4XS (early models with "invert" on sub channel) will also work w/ the 1st gen HCCA's and GX's. I have one and will see if I can successfully bridge the 225. I'm not sure if it inverts the left or right channel, but I've got a 50/50 chance
> 
> The 400BDG would be easier, but those jokers are not easy to come by and when they do pop up, I can't afford them...


The PPI 2200m and 2300m were the same way...not internally bridgeable I mean. The "am" series fixed that thankfully. 
By the way, have you ever tested any of the "r" series Orions completely? Just wondering if they are as powerful as the previous generations of HCCA amps? 
I know you tested a 225 HCCA. Please post a link to that if you can. Thanks!


----------



## Doc ProMos

I just happen to have this device sitting around, and for some reason I think it works with the Orion's as well, or it could be I'm just crazy as hell... idk...


----------



## smgreen20

Have the opportunity to get an OS soundstream Rubicon 302 and two 12" MTX subs, all for $75. Thinking about it, for a flip. I'll be in my way in 6 hours for a 6 hour round trip road trip. Getting some OS lanzar gear nib.


----------



## ahardb0dy

PPI_GUY said:


> The PPI 2200m and 2300m were the same way...not internally bridgeable I mean. The "am" series fixed that thankfully.
> By the way, have you ever tested any of the "r" series Orions completely? Just wondering if they are as powerful as the previous generations of HCCA amps?
> I know you tested a 225 HCCA. Please post a link to that if you can. Thanks!



I thought the "M" series were not bridgeable because they were supposed to be 2 mono amps in one chassis?


----------



## bigdwiz

PPI_GUY said:


> ...
> By the way, have you ever tested any of the "r" series Orions completely? Just wondering if they are as powerful as the previous generations of HCCA amps?
> I know you tested a 225 HCCA. Please post a link to that if you can. Thanks!


Since I now have the first 3 gens of 225 HCCA's, I'm trying to get my hands on the other 3 gens so I can compare them all. My buddy ShawnK is sending me a 225R to test, now I'm just looking for the 225G4 and 225G5. I know the G4's and G5's were not as popular, b/c by this time the whole "cheater" amp market was dying. I can't remember the last time I saw a 225G5 for sale on eBay  We all know build quality, especially for the G5 series was not the same as the earlier gens. That said, if anyone has a 225G4 or G5 they would let me borrow to test, I'll provide a birth sheet in return? Contact me via PM if you have any interest.

I did a quick test on a 225 HCCA Digital Reference over a year ago. I didn't have the DD-1 to verify 1% THD, and the best I can recall it was very close to 400w bridged at 1ohm. I did do a more thorough test (and video) of the Orion 275SX, which is basically the same amp as the 225 HCCA with different rail voltages. It did over 400w bridged at 2ohms (into resistive loads), you can see here:

On YouTube in 1080P or embedded below:


----------



## SilkySlim

Mr. Green,
Can't wait to here more awesome find.
I found exactly what I wanted on craigslist but it is in Texas 19 hrs away I just can't do it. He will not ship. OS Lanzar and Oz subs. It sucks. To much of a road trip right now might as well keep driving to Vegas for ces.
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cobra 19 & 54

bigdwiz said:


> A recent addition to the HCCA stash...1st gen Orion "Moon & Stars" 225 HCCA


Did you get that off eBay? If so, I think I was the bidder against you. Went for $235 or something like that.


----------



## smgreen20

Ok, I'm back. I was able to bring home a nib LXR100 and on layaway I have all nib, Opti100, possibly a 200, he's checking into that, and two fan shrouds, a 160Q and an Opti50c. He has a one off production of an Opti500 that I'll probably put in layaway too. And a bunch of other stuff I'll get as well just don't want to get a huge layaway going that'll take awhile to pay off and bring home. I did manage to get some pics of things that I'll post when I get back. Wife wants to go eat, so as soon as I get back I'll post them. Stay tuned, you'll want to see this.


----------



## Richv72

Bigdwiz what kind of power supply do you use with your test rig to supply all that current to those amps?


----------



## BikerTrash

Love this thread! You guys have some nice equipment and collections! I have these two amps, plus an Oz Audio 6.5" superman component set lying around, someday I'll put them to use!
(sorry for the crappy pics, my lightbox is already packed for my move)


----------



## bigdwiz

Richv72 said:


> Bigdwiz what kind of power supply do you use with your test rig to supply all that current to those amps?


I've been using (2) Audio Authority Model 978 100A 13.8V power supplies strapped to give me 200A at 14v (gives slightly more voltage when connected together). Each has it's own dedicated 20A circuit and it's like National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation when I load down an amp (I can hear the power meter spinning and they have to change over to Nuclear backup :laugh

Seriously, I've found even 200A is not enough for some of the old school A/B amps such as the Rockford Power 1000 Mosfet. It had the power supplies surging before reaching max continuous output. I recently picked up a series 31 AGM to go along with my Audio Authority 2/77 Hybrid power supply/charger. It is said to handle up to 500A peaks when using a battery, so I should be good for testing most amps (but the voltage may drop below 13v, I'll find out soon)


----------



## Randyman...

bigdwiz said:


> Seriously, I've found even 200A is not enough for some of the old school A/B amps such as the Rockford Power 1000 Mosfet. It had the power supplies surging before reaching max continuous output. I recently picked up a series 31 AGM to go along with my Audio Authority 2/77 Hybrid power supply/charger. It is said to handle up to 500A peaks when using a battery, so I should be good for testing most amps (but the voltage may drop below 13v, I'll find out soon)


Wow - So the POWER1000 will pull more than 200A?  Was this at 2 Ohms/Channel in 4Ch Mode (4 Ohms Bridged in 2CH Mode)? What was the measured output? Just curious. I never popped a 100-Amp ANL on mine - but we know that can easily mean 200A peaks...

Do you work-on/restore/modify old school Rockford Power Series amps? My POWER1000 has been sitting idle for over a decade! I might resurrect her soon...


----------



## smgreen20

Hay D, I put a bid in on that clarion cell you pointed out. Also, load an opti500 at 2 ohms and see what it draws. I was told about 240 amperes.


----------



## Richv72

bigdwiz said:


> I've been using (2) Audio Authority Model 978 100A 13.8V power supplies strapped to give me 200A at 14v (gives slightly more voltage when connected together). Each has it's own dedicated 20A circuit and it's like National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation when I load down an amp (I can hear the power meter spinning and they have to change over to Nuclear backup :laugh
> 
> Seriously, I've found even 200A is not enough for some of the old school A/B amps such as the Rockford Power 1000 Mosfet. It had the power supplies surging before reaching max continuous output. I recently picked up a series 31 AGM to go along with my Audio Authority 2/77 Hybrid power supply/charger. It is said to handle up to 500A peaks when using a battery, so I should be good for testing most amps (but the voltage may drop below 13v, I'll find out soon)


Yeah man everytime i watched your video's i had been wondering what you were using. I never realized there was so much involved in it though.


----------



## smgreen20

The wait is over.

What I bought myself with the Xmas $$ the wife gave me.
LANZAR -ALL is New In Box
LXR100 
ACM50c
ACM160Q
Opti100 -No pics, sorry, phone died.
OA-12.4

I have other things I'll put in layaway after this stuff is out.


The box

























The amp

























The inards.









The extras









What's this? Amp shrouds!!!!!......









Opti50c amp shroud








Opti160Q amp shroud










The rest
OA-12.8 (He has a 4 ohm that I'm getting)








Here's the OA12.4 (This ones mine)
































The holy grail

































Clarion OS


















What you see is only half of it. He has some more OS LANZAR stuff in his warehouse.


----------



## Prime mova

Delicious Lanzar finds there, Mike.


----------



## bigdwiz

Randyman... said:


> Wow - So the POWER1000 will pull more than 200A?  Was this at 2 Ohms/Channel in 4Ch Mode (4 Ohms Bridged in 2CH Mode)? What was the measured output? Just curious. I never popped a 100-Amp ANL on mine - but we know that can easily mean 200A peaks...
> 
> Do you work-on/restore/modify old school Rockford Power Series amps? My POWER1000 has been sitting idle for over a decade! I might resurrect her soon...


The Power 1000 Mosfet will draw more than 200A, but that's at 2ohms/ch or 4 ohms bridged using test tones and resistive loads. Playing back music (through speakers) it will prob never pull over 100A. There is no tougher load to an amp than the resistive loads (except a direct short). I was around 300w/ch at 2 ohms (all channels loaded) when it surged my power supplies.

I don't repair these amps, but have a contact in NC and know of another guy in AZ. Send me an email at my username at gmail.com if you can't PM through this forum.


----------



## schmiddr2

This is all I have from the old days.


----------



## SaturnSL1

Walked into my local pawn today and almost **** a chicken! They had a pair of early CVR 18s  $250 for the pair but they'd take little less. Friggin sweet woofers... But it gets better.


















THESE are what I was drooling over! A threesome of XPLs, practically mint. One of them has a burnt or bent voice coil, but the other two are perfect. $200 for the whole set up. Of course he wouldn't trade my two Impulse 12s and a little cash for two of these  Oh well I'll live.


----------



## Darth SQ

schmiddr2 said:


> This is all I have from the old days.















Was there any good info in it?
Or was the info just another overly generalized summary all too commonly displayed in the same time period with other periodicals like Hot Rod Magazine's How To books?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## smgreen20

I love the XPLs of that gen. I had a single 10" XPL a few years back, then I had to get a second one. Miss those, but the S10c I have holds me over.


----------



## smgreen20

The only thing NEW is the addition of this here book shelf. 









I state this because I wanted a place to put my CD's and my CA&Es, CSRs, and AS&S mags. This in turn allowed me to open up every bit of what room I had left in the closet. I was able to organize my collection to the way I wanted it. 

The LANZAR shelf.









The 70% LANZAR, 30% Clarion shelf.









The 50% Clarion, 50% Phoenix Gold shelf.









I couldn't get far enough back to take a pic of this whole section. There are 2 pieces in each box save the Clarion (original factory) box. Either 2 HU's in one or a HU and a matching DSP.









The CD Changers on one shelf and some Comp sets on the shelf below. In the CDC655z box is actually a CCD1205 changer. The CDC655z is in the wifes car. 









Going to go through tomorrow and inventory everything, AGAIN. It's the only way I get to play with things.


----------



## n_olympios

Ooh, an AutoPC unit. Cool!


----------



## imjustjason

schmiddr2 said:


> This is all I have from the old days.


sweet!


----------



## jcorkin

Just picked up this ppi pcx1500 today for cheap!!!!! anybody have an idea on actual power output? BidD have you ever tested one?


----------



## schmiddr2

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Was there any good info in it?
> Or was the info just another overly generalized summary all too commonly displayed in the same time period with other periodicals like Hot Rod Magazine's How To books?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Has a decent section on "Sound Fundamentals" like FR, distortion, sound waves, power, etc. In 1993 it was a good book for new installers; gets into "picking equipment" and building sub enclosures for different vehicles, but nothing about tuning or custom speaker locations.

It answers a lot of questions that get asked around here though, but no one reads books on car audio when they have the internet. :laugh:


----------



## bigdwiz

schmiddr2 said:


> It answers a lot of questions that get asked around here though, but no one reads books on car audio when they have the internet. :laugh:


Yep, everyone is an expert on the Internet! 




> Just picked up this ppi pcx1500 today for cheap!!!!! anybody have an idea on actual power output? BidD have you ever tested one?


I bought a PCX2150 locally a while back. It was a nice amp, very clean power. I didn't test it's output though. Needed some cash and sold it on this forum I believe...


----------



## jcorkin

Mmmmmmmmm good old A/D/S pure sexyness!!!! also some JL 8's, anybody know what model the 8's are?


----------



## StockA4

8w0? I have a few 6w0's that look like that, but they have stickers and they aren't in front of me right now. But I'm pretty sure those are w0's. In decent condition I might add.


----------



## normalicy

jcorkin said:


> Mmmmmmmmm good old A/D/S pure sexyness!!!! also some JL 8's, anybody know what model the 8's are?


Judging from the dustcap & the motor, I'm going to say that this is a sub from one of their pre-built boxes & it appears to be a w3v1 or v2.


----------



## Micksh

normalicy said:


> Judging from the dustcap & the motor, I'm going to say that this is a sub from one of their pre-built boxes & it appears to be a w3v1 or v2.


Actually, I am almost positive those are their old "IB" subs.They were the only ones they made with paper cone I believe.


----------



## MACS

jcorkin said:


> Mmmmmmmmm good old A/D/S pure sexyness!!!! also some JL 8's, anybody know what model the 8's are?


Pretty sure Micksh has it right. I used to have some of these and the model number is 8ib4.


----------



## jcorkin

Never heard of 'ib' subs by jl, are they any good? I hooked them up to the a/d/s last night as a full range at low power and they sounded decent im wanting to use them under the seat in my f250, any ideas on ported or sealed boxes for them?


----------



## jcorkin

Does ib represent infinite baffle?

EDIT: after doing some reading online the ib does stand for infinite battle so im now reconsidering using them as subs and instead thinking about trying to fit them into the doors of my f250 as some mid bass drivers..... just gotta figure out what frequencies to feed them.


----------



## normalicy

Micksh said:


> Actually, I am almost positive those are their old "IB" subs.They were the only ones they made with paper cone I believe.


Sure enough, those are the 8IB4 subs. It's funny that I worked at a JL Audio dealer when these were made & we never had a set in our shop. Probably because the JL's didn't need that much of a box to start with.


----------



## sotaorava

Hi

any of you know wiring diagram for alpine 3214 eq/booster
i have
purple?
red +
black -
blue?
yellow?
green?
white?
grey?

it powers up when i connect 
red+
black-
blue remote


----------



## ahardb0dy

Yellow is usually constant 12 volts
red is usually switched 12 volts
blue is usually power antenna/remote turn on
black is ground

speaker wires for alpine usually are
purple (could it be violet?) - right
green - left
white - left
grey - right

usually the solid color wire is the positive and the color with black stripe would be the negatives


----------



## sotaorava

yep they are all solid colors could one be common ground for all 4 speakers?


----------



## n_olympios

This was part of a round blue multipin plug used by Alpine back then IIRC. It could well be a common ground, but it must be a low output signal, not for speakers.


----------



## OS Audio

bigdwiz said:


> I've been using (2) Audio Authority Model 978 100A 13.8V power supplies strapped to give me 200A at 14v (gives slightly more voltage when connected together). Each has it's own dedicated 20A circuit and it's like National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation when I load down an amp (I can hear the power meter spinning and they have to change over to Nuclear backup :laugh
> 
> Seriously, I've found even 200A is not enough for some of the old school A/B amps such as the Rockford Power 1000 Mosfet. It had the power supplies surging before reaching max continuous output. I recently picked up a series 31 AGM to go along with my Audio Authority 2/77 Hybrid power supply/charger. It is said to handle up to 500A peaks when using a battery, so I should be good for testing most amps (but the voltage may drop below 13v, I'll find out soon)


Big D, can you post pics of how you wired the (2) Audio Authority Model 978 100A together? Would like to see how you wired yours so I can do the same.


----------



## Keith Duffield

I was cleaning out the garage


----------



## BumpaD_Z28

Keith Duffield said:


> I was cleaning out the garage


'60's elCamino ?


----------



## Keith Duffield

1969 Nova


----------



## Keith Duffield

Lanzar 600 Brute Force


----------



## jcorkin

they went all out clamping the fets to the heatsink!!!! looks like a pretty nice build.


----------



## jcorkin

keith is that an old earthquake of san francisco amp all the way in the back?


----------



## bigdwiz

OS Audio said:


> Big D, can you post pics of how you wired the (2) Audio Authority Model 978 100A together? Would like to see how you wired yours so I can do the same.


It's just a 1/8" to 1/8" cable (or 3.5mm if you're metric ) to "sync" the two power supplies. 

Here's a link to the manual. I don't use the 916X modules, just run each 4G into a distro block fused each by a 100A Maxi Fuse.

http://www.audioauthority.com/techdocs/978manual752417.pdf


----------



## Keith Duffield

To be honest I don't know a thing about fets or heat sinks or any of that. I bought that amp new in 1992 had it in a car with lanzar open air 4 12s and 2 15s and it pounded. With out joking ppl still talk about that car still. 

I'm not sure of what amp in the back ur talking about. I think your talking about the Falcon. I'm not sure who its by but I've had it as long.


----------



## OS Audio

bigdwiz said:


> It's just a 1/8" to 1/8" cable (or 3.5mm if you're metric ) to "sync" the two power supplies.
> 
> 3.5mm, that's the same as an Ipod cable correct? I assume you can use the same cable to sync them?


----------



## SilkySlim

Keith Duffield said:


> I was cleaning out the garage


Let me know if you get rid of that hifonics falcon I think that what it is. Thanks I have two hawks I have to do a rebuild on thanks.


----------



## onefaststang

Kicker goodness.
2 200si
2 160ss
1 500ss


----------



## OS Audio

onefaststang said:


> Kicker goodness.
> 2 200si
> 2 160ss
> 1 500ss


Dig'n the Kicker amps!! :thumbsup: Brings back good memories.


----------



## StockA4

Micksh said:


> Actually, I am almost positive those are their old "IB" subs.They were the only ones they made with paper cone I believe.


Good call on the paper cone (and the model). I was completely wrong as this looks nothing like the W0, or W1's I have other than a bumped back plate.


----------



## Bugstyvy

ZAPCO AG Boards anyone?








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## jcorkin

Damn Bugstyvy it looks like you are ready to start manufacturing some zapco amps there


----------



## Bugstyvy

jcorkin said:


> Damn Bugstyvy it looks like you are ready to start manufacturing some zapco amps there


All I need is about 40 heatsinks, anyone have some?


----------



## Robb

Picked up an old skool Harman Kardon CA260 amp today.
Tested it and works perfect. 
Id rate the condition 9/10 few nicks here and there.
Excellent shape for an amp from 1988 !


----------



## smgreen20

Here's a piece one doesn't see, made in '93 and in limited production. A Clarion CAL1000 cellular/AM/FM in dash unit. Got this for the great price of $.99, plus $20 for shipping. Item is new, never used, but one button (1/SND) is missing. the buttons for these units are super easy to break off. 

The unit








This remote is also the headset.








The AM/FM tuner and amp.








Together


----------



## quality_sound

Those cell phones were SO terrible but they looked cool.


----------



## deza

Here's a few of my old school stuff:

Minty Velodyne DF-12SC
McIntosh MC4000m
Sony CDX-C90R
Sony XDP-4000X
Sony XA-300
rare Sony XA-D211 still in package

I haven't installed them. The Sony Mobile ES stuff have just been a high end source for a desktop setup. Needless to say they sound awesome through my Burson Audio HA-160D and Sennheiser HD650.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Starting from top left
Clarion APA4160
Clarion APA4100
Hifonics American Warrior Hawk
Soundstream USA204
All in damn good condition.


----------



## ZombieHunter85




----------



## HondAudio

smgreen20 said:


> Here's a piece one doesn't see, made in '93 and in limited production. A Clarion CAL1000 cellular/AM/FM in dash unit. Got this for the great price of $.99, plus $20 for shipping. Item is new, never used, but one button (1/SND) is missing. the buttons for these units are super easy to break off.
> 
> The unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This remote is also the headset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AM/FM tuner and amp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together


Shouldn't that unit include a wired handset on a gooseneck stand? ;D


----------



## smgreen20

No, not that I'm aware of. The handset is also the remote (pictured). I'm wondering if what you're thinking of is the 720EQ???
Clarion 720EQ Digital Equalizer and Controller not Tested | eBay

I'm desperately seeking a 720EQ and the 3 I've seen have sold for more then I've had at the time. It's one of those items I'd sink every last available penny into.


----------



## chad

smgreen20 said:


> Here's a piece one doesn't see, made in '93 and in limited production. A Clarion CAL1000 cellular/AM/FM in dash unit. Got this for the great price of $.99, plus $20 for shipping. Item is new, never used, but one button (1/SND) is missing. the buttons for these units are super easy to break off.
> 
> The unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This remote is also the headset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AM/FM tuner and amp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together


I'll paypal you 10 bucks if you take that into an AT&T store, find the dumbest dipshit in there and try to get that activated..... and provide vid.


----------



## ou812

chad said:


> I'll paypal you 10 bucks if you take that into an AT&T store, find the dumbest dipshit in there and try to get that activated..... and provide vid.


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!! That would be _(censored)_ hysterical.

_(This is not the off topic thread-Bret PPI-ART COLLECTOR)_


----------



## smgreen20

Deal.


----------



## Ampman

Not in to bad shape I'd say and warranty seal hasn't been broke works great..


----------



## Ampman

Think I've already posted this one but if not my mtx terminator MTA 250 ill show a pic of the guts after I put new kapton tape in it I've got a few things I need to do to it yet to make it road ready but I'm working on getting it all together and for certain using it in an old school install


----------



## imjustjason

I started a Home Audio showoff thread for you guys. IF you have links in here you want moved to there, let me know.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...336-old-school-home-audio-showoff-thread.html


----------



## Darth SQ

imjustjason said:


> I started a Home Audio showoff thread for you guys. IF you have links in here you want moved to there, let me know.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...336-old-school-home-audio-showoff-thread.html


Thanks!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ahardb0dy

imjustjason said:


> I started a Home Audio showoff thread for you guys. IF you have links in here you want moved to there, let me know.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...336-old-school-home-audio-showoff-thread.html


Thanks !


----------



## imjustjason

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR





ahardb0dy said:


> Thanks !


$5 each


----------



## TrickyRicky

Ampman said:


> Not in to bad shape I'd say and warranty seal hasn't been broke works great..












I got to break the virginity of a sedona 100x a few months ago. Brand spanking new, i did i few tweaks to it. I'll post more pics of the amp completed with the panel mounted rcas.


----------



## ou812

ou812 said:


> LMFAO!!!!!!!!!! That would be _(censored)_ hysterical.
> 
> _(This is not the off topic thread-Bret PPI-ART COLLECTOR)_


My bad.....:worried:


----------



## legend94

ou812 said:


> My bad.....:worried:


he used to be cool :laugh:


----------



## legend94

I don't know that this is old school enough but I am excited to have it on the way:


----------



## ou812

legend94 said:


> he used to be cool :laugh:


I always got in trouble in school too.....


----------



## Ampman

TrickyRicky said:


> I got to break the virginity of a sedona 100x a few months ago. Brand spanking new, i did i few tweaks to it. I'll post more pics of the amp completed with the panel mounted rcas.


Wow that's pertty dang cool...


----------



## audiogodz1

Trying to decide if I want these. Price is right.


----------



## SaturnSL1

Is that a Goodwill store?


----------



## TrickyRicky

SaturnSL1 said:


> Is that a Goodwill store?


looks more like a pawn shop.


----------



## SaturnSL1

I figured it was a Goodwill because there's one in my area that looks just like that inside. Same color scheme, bright ass lighting, and they set up shelves all around with **** scattered everywhere exactly like the pic.


----------



## legend94

its probably a pawn shop but at goodwill pricing. not that i am a fan of those subs, but then again after you go gti in that generation you look at those in disgust


----------



## SaturnSL1

I'd buy them in a heartbeat lol.


----------



## SaturnSL1

LOL I see flat screen tv's in the back, that is a pawn shop.


----------



## HondAudio

SaturnSL1 said:


> LOL I see flat screen tv's in the back, that is a pawn shop.


_"Even though this is a rare, vintage car stereo head unit, and I'd love to take it off your hands, this is a niche-market piece with a very limited audience of potential buyers... the best I can do is like 37 bucks, man."_


----------



## imjustjason

$37!! You're optimistic. More like $7.


----------



## jcorkin

My first Tube amps butler TD-1500's


























And its not really old school but there is an old school amp in the pics for comparison just picked up this 25 to life rf 150 today and put an old school 150hd in the pic for comparison, always wanted to get one of these 25 to life amps when they came out thought it was a cool comparison pic.


----------



## legend94

I love those 25 to life amps. It loved powering my diyma 12 back in the day!


----------



## Ampman

jcorkin said:


> My first Tube amps butler TD-1500's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its not really old school but there is an old school amp in the pics for comparison just picked up this 25 to life rf 150 today and put an old school 150hd in the pic for comparison, always wanted to get one of these 25 to life amps when they came out thought it was a cool comparison pic.


Are those butlers an all tube design or tube an solid state combo.


----------



## jcorkin

tube pre amp solid state amp section


----------



## Ampman

If I can ever afford one, I'd like getting my hands on an all tube Milbert amp. I've got a Fender Deluxe reverb II guitar amp that's all tube design. That things got some unbelievable harmonics I bet one of those Milberts would sound dang awesome. I said this before to someone not sure who but a Tube amp that's all tube design for every 20 watts of tube output power it equals 100 watts of transistor output power. Seriously..


----------



## ZombieHunter85

A few I have forgotten to add.


----------



## Car_Audionut

deza said:


> Here's a few of my old school stuff:
> 
> Minty Velodyne DF-12SC
> McIntosh MC4000m
> Sony CDX-C90R
> Sony XDP-4000X
> Sony XA-300
> rare Sony XA-D211 still in package
> 
> I haven't installed them. The Sony Mobile ES stuff have just been a high end source for a desktop setup. Needless to say they sound awesome through my Burson Audio HA-160D and Sennheiser HD650.


Small world. I actually have a Sony C90, XDP-4000X and Mc4000M and Sennheiser HD600 (not the 650's) and I too have listened to the C90 through the HD600 headphones and it puts many home CD players to shame. I also listened to it with a pair of Stax Electrostatic headphones running through Audio Research & Bryston gear. Probably the best sounding head unit I have. Much better sounding than my Eclipse CD8053 and Alpine CDA-7998.


----------



## Car_Audionut

And now for something completely different. Rare Rio Car pullout from 2001. Retailed for $2,000 back then. Made in UK. Hard drive based MP3 player with dot matrix screen and cool animated graphics. I forgot I had it till I started cleaning house. Not pictured is the Cage. Still have the software cd somewhere. They also made home docking stations.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Ampman said:


> Wow that's pertty dang cool...


I need to do that with my Alpine 3525/3539 amps. And come to think of it, my 3656 xover and 3401 EQ. The plastic RCA jacks behind the panel like to break. Maybe because they are 25 years old?? I dunno:shrug:

Where do you find them with the white and red escutcheons?


----------



## SUX 2BU

Car_Audionut said:


> And now for something completely different. Rare Rio Car pullout from 2001. Retailed for $2,000 back then. Made in UK. Hard drive based MP3 player with dot matrix screen and cool animated graphics. I forgot I had it till I started cleaning house. Not pictured is the Cage. Still have the software cd somewhere. They also made home docking stations.


A Rio! Wow, talk about rare. About 10 years ago, my boss at work at the time (I work in the engineering consulting field) had one in his BMW. He would take it from the car, have it sit on his desk and play it through headphones. Interesting piece.


----------



## Ampman

SUX 2BU said:


> I need to do that with my Alpine 3525/3539 amps. And come to think of it, my 3656 xover and 3401 EQ. The plastic RCA jacks behind the panel like to break. Maybe because they are 25 years old?? I dunno:shrug:
> 
> Where do you find them with the white and red escutcheons?


Find them on eBay ( for cheap )


----------



## Ampman

Had this one for a while, needed a minor repair. Works great


----------



## Robb

Rarest of the rare Blade Avanti VTH100.
Only 25 ever made.
Made in Canada
1993


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Robb- Put me on top of your contact list for buyers of that beauty!

WOW thats a nice piece


----------



## Robb

deeppinkdiver said:


> Robb- Put me on top of your contact list for buyers of that beauty!
> 
> WOW thats a nice piece


I already have 4 buyers for it plus you now :worried:


----------



## SaturnSL1

Car_Audionut said:


> And now for something completely different. Rare Rio Car pullout from 2001. Retailed for $2,000 back then. Made in UK. Hard drive based MP3 player with dot matrix screen and cool animated graphics. I forgot I had it till I started cleaning house. Not pictured is the Cage. Still have the software cd somewhere. They also made home docking stations.


Hahaha wow it runs off of Linux


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Robb said:


> I already have 4 buyers for it plus you now :worried:



But I can entice you with other really cool gear as well. Haha. 

Love this thread


----------



## Robb

deeppinkdiver said:


> But I can entice you with other really cool gear as well. Haha.
> 
> Love this thread


I'd only trade it for a BNIB Alpine 7909 30th anniversary model.


----------



## Darth SQ

Robb said:


> I'd only trade it for a BNIB Alpine 7909 30th anniversary model.


Jeez, who coulda guessed that was coming.......


Bret
PPI-ART OLLECTOR


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Robb said:


> I'd only trade it for a BNIB Alpine 7909 30th anniversary model.


Your in luck! .... Nah, im teasing. Go fish, none of those here- I have several 7949 in Alpine flavor, C90 ES and a bunch of Eclipse heads but no old decks bnib but several with boxes.


Well, now I get an idea of its worth to you. Beautiful piece, enjoy it. Only Blade I have..


----------



## TrickyRicky

Ampman said:


> Find them on eBay ( for cheap )


Correct'o ,but owner wanted neutrik (not the cheaper ones that i posted).

Here where the end results. Way better looking than the first pic.


----------



## Darth SQ

TrickyRicky said:


> Correct'o ,but owner wanted neutrik (not the cheaper ones that i posted).
> 
> Here where the end results. Way better looking than the first pic.


That does look really good and clean Ricardo. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ampman

Looks a bit ruff works good


----------



## jcorkin

My 22" Alumapro sub is a bit rarer than the blade tube amp you have as there were only 5 ever made.......... that would mean there were 5 times more of your amp produced than there were of my sub lol


----------



## Micksh

deeppinkdiver said:


> Your in luck! .... Nah, im teasing. Go fish, none of those here- I have several 7949 in Alpine flavor, C90 ES and a bunch of Eclipse heads but no old decks bnib but several with boxes.
> 
> 
> Well, now I get an idea of its worth to you. Beautiful piece, enjoy it. Only Blade I have..


Ahhhh..... Some of my favorite amps... Had three different ones that I sold WAY too cheap in the 90s....


----------



## chad

SaturnSL1 said:


> Hahaha wow it runs off of Linux


Because it rocks... Regardless, I about **** when I saw USB, Ethernet, AND serial.... ****ing wow, ahead of it's time BIGTIME. **** needs to happen now.


----------



## aaron7

That Blade amp looks identical (except the colors) to a Canadian tube amp someone just found over in the finds thread!


----------



## carlton jones

these are just a few of the toys i keep around 

Flickr: Please wait...
Flickr: Please wait...
Flickr: Please wait...


----------



## dratunes

aaron7 said:


> That Blade amp looks identical (except the colors) to a Canadian tube amp someone just found over in the finds thread!


Yup, same company...oldschool Canadian goodness


----------



## Robb

aaron7 said:


> That Blade amp looks identical (except the colors) to a Canadian tube amp someone just found over in the finds thread!


LOL I posted pics of it on page 310 here.


----------



## jcorkin

Just picked up all of these for cheap, unfortunately the only one working is the punch 45, the earthquakes need some new caps and pots and the us amps 50hc goes straight to clipping and no power light, a couple of the rf amps will be used to repair other amps. the guy i got them from owns a shop and has tons and tons of amps that need repair and has tons of new old school amps, subs, headunits, etc i do believe i will be getting with him over the next couple of days and going through some of his taking pics and posting it on here for sell for him so stand by for tons of old school goodness still new in the box and some used.


----------



## bigdwiz

1994 Rockford Fosgate PWR-812 12" SVC 8ohm subs in near MINT condition...


----------



## legend94

bigdwiz said:


> 1994 Rockford Fosgate PWR-812 12" SVC 8ohm subs in near MINT condition...


the only thing with these is i question their venting ability.


----------



## legend94

legend94 said:


> I don't know that this is old school enough but I am excited to have it on the way:


can someone tell me what the hell i ordered here? 

it looks like the idqv2 from the back, can take more photos if needed.


----------



## Darth SQ

legend94 said:


> the only thing with these is i question their venting ability.


LOL!!!!
DUDE, you put your weed in there. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## MACS

bigdwiz said:


> 1994 Rockford Fosgate PWR-812 12" SVC 8ohm subs in near MINT condition...


Love the old RF Power and Audiophile subs. I have several of them in my collection.

The 4" coils on the RF Power are huge, but if you really want to go big, pick up a PPI Pro15 with 5" coils at 41 LBS each!


----------



## legend94

Macs those are so bad ass!


----------



## bigdwiz

> the only thing with these is i question their venting ability.





PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> LOL!!!!
> DUDE, you put your weed in there.


I was gonna say to be used as a cup holder, but I see some of you are getting creative!


----------



## Ampman

Went through and straightened all the components in my Gemini VII think this makes it look way better


----------



## StockA4

[/QUOTE]

Cool. I was bitten by an Earthquake bug not long ago, (these in particular). I think it's because I've fallen head over heels for the different-yet-the-same ZED boards that come in these. Sweet find.


----------



## WRX/Z28

StockA4 said:


>


Cool. I was bitten by an Earthquake bug not long ago, (these in particular). I think it's because I've fallen head over heels for the different-yet-the-same ZED boards that come in these. Sweet find.[/QUOTE]



Earthquake were not made by Zed.


----------



## smgreen20

Just bought one of the 2 for $47 + the $15 S&H. I made an offer and it was accepted. The $62 was all I had. If I had the money I'd buy the other set. 

Clarion Components SRS1600 6 5" BNIB Old School High End Speaker Set | eBay

A craigslist add popped up too for the same set, newer year (the SRS1601) and a 5 1/4" set, 2 of the purple coned proaudio 12" subs and two 12" PG XS subs, all nib. The guy, store actually, is just a 45 min drive away. I called to inquire about them but he has yet to call me back. I'm pretty sure it's the car audio store in the town as it's exactly what they sell and I've been there twice. Only place I've seen the Clarion SRW8000 32" sub in person. It's dead, but I'm going to have to make an offer when I actually have the cash in hand. I did the last time I was there, but they said that they were just going to hang onto it.


----------



## Robb

smgreen20, Was the Made in Korea stuff any good back in the day ?
I thought the Taiwan and Korean stuff was low end.


----------



## StockA4

WRX/Z28 said:


> Cool. I was bitten by an Earthquake bug not long ago, (these in particular). I think it's because I've fallen head over heels for the different-yet-the-same ZED boards that come in these. Sweet find.




Earthquake were not made by Zed.[/QUOTE]

None of their boards were engineered by Mantz?

Nevermind, my information is skewed. They look very similar.


----------



## StockA4

I know why I thought that. Because it said so on Ampguts, referring to the PA-2300. And since to a regular person like me, it looks the same as my Hifonics, I just went with it.

I'm going to have to start thinking of Ampguts like I do Wikipedia.

Thanks WRX/Z28 for stopping my spread of misinformation here before it went anywhere else. No, I'm not being a smarta$$. That stuff happens all the time.


----------



## jcorkin

Just picked up this alpine 7800 with original manual and all paperwork, works 100% and is very clean.










Also picked up this Eclipse CD8443, works 100% as well just need to find a mounting cage and trim ring for it


----------



## WRX/Z28

StockA4 said:


> I know why I thought that. Because it said so on Ampguts, referring to the PA-2300. And since to a regular person like me, it looks the same as my Hifonics, I just went with it.
> 
> I'm going to have to start thinking of Ampguts like I do Wikipedia.
> 
> Thanks WRX/Z28 for stopping my spread of misinformation here before it went anywhere else. No, I'm not being a smarta$$. That stuff happens all the time.


No worries, I made the same mistake until I was corrected by Stephen himself... that's how I know.


----------



## StockA4

Also picked up this Eclipse CD8443, works 100% as well just need to find a mounting cage and trim ring for it








[/QUOTE]

I may have one or both. I'll check around and get back to you as soon as I know.


----------



## smgreen20

Robb said:


> smgreen20, Was the Made in Korea stuff any good back in the day ?
> I thought the Taiwan and Korean stuff was low end.


This set was actually their mid level line back in '96 when these were released. The middle and high level stuff was all real good- Sound, quality, build. Even their low level line was essentially the same as the mid level, just w/o the 12dB/oct passive network. They just used the cheap in;line 6dB/oct slope for the tweeter.


----------



## smgreen20

While I loved the looks and quality of the CD8443, that display sucked so much a$$. Nice layout, but poor to read, esp in the sunlight of day.


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> Looks a bit ruff works good


This is one clean sounding little jewel, I've got it connected to my old Sony XR-7307 tape deck and Sony XE-744 EQ I'm using a pair of JBL components to test it and for an amp with a non regulated power supply not bad at all I've also got a granite 120.4 thinking about maybe using them for some extra mids and highs in my old school install I think they will be just what I'm needing.. Neither are very big amps so room is not an issue.


----------



## normalicy

WRX/Z28 said:


> No worries, I made the same mistake until I was corrected by Stephen himself... that's how I know.


You and just about everyone I know (including me). I wish he'd post a list of all the stuff he actually made without leaving anything out. And yeah, I've seen a number of flaws in ampguts descriptions. Nice thing is that you can post a reply to correct the problem.


----------



## Robb

Picked this super small amp up today for $5. Works and sounds great too !
Panasonic M302 
Smallest amp Ive ever seen. Fits in your hand !
Anyone know its year ?

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5587/15209273422_4bbbe42bbf_b.jpg

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5583/15209660855_dc9c65d2f4_b.jpg

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5581/15206604381_05159f5aa8_b.jpg

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5560/15022871559_b2a862506e_b.jpg

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5576/15206605971_4b2994286d_b.jpg


----------



## n_olympios

1991.


----------



## Robb

n_olympios said:


> 1991.


Thanks.
Any more info on it ? spec sheet ? guts ?


----------



## SaturnSL1

Robb said:


> Thanks.
> guts ?


Crack it open!


----------



## SUX 2BU

jcorkin said:


> Just picked up this alpine 7800 with original manual and all paperwork, works 100% and is very clean.


Mmmmmm very nice. The vacuum flourescent display of the 7800 and 7801 were the same as the 7909 and made them oh-so-classy. My very first head unit was a 7801 (non-removable) and I loved it. Served me well for 4 years until I replaced it with a 7930 in 1996. It started to refuse taking in CD's by that time but what a nice looking CD player.


----------



## Robb

islandphile said:


> Anyone heard of a small Canadian amp manufacturer from early 90's by the name of Wavelength?


Wavelength technologies amplifiers are very rare. Made in Mississauga Canada in 1990 by the original Kicker distributor at the time. 
It was a start up company *that only produced maybe 100 amplifiers* before they went out of business. It was stainless steel and very well made, but the company ran out of money before the amps took off. They came out with models PWR50, PWR100, PWR150, PWR400.
I know someone local that has a PWR400 for sale.


----------



## almighty_ed

First post on this forum and I'm so glad I found this thread. I just skimmed over 50 or so pages.... I've finally found my kinda people. I wish I had pics of my old school. 

BTW...Some of you need to seek professional help!


----------



## Ampman

almighty_ed said:


> First post on this forum and I'm so glad I found this thread. I just skimmed over 50 or so pages.... I've finally found my kinda people. I wish I had pics of my old school.
> 
> BTW...Some of you need to seek professional help!


HEHEHEHEHE were beyond professional help ?welcome aboard ?


----------



## WRX/Z28

almighty_ed said:


> First post on this forum and I'm so glad I found this thread. I just skimmed over 50 or so pages.... I've finally found my kinda people. I wish I had pics of my old school.
> 
> BTW...Some of you need to seek professional help!


Why? I think we're doing pretty well as amateurs...


----------



## ADCS-1

My doc is on really heavy meds for days when i have met him. 
(you know, the pills which make normal people think they can fly)


----------



## StockA4

No one's posted for awhile. Everyone must be out un their amp runs.





















And yes, it does need a couple parts to be complete (cosmetically).


----------



## Nology

Man 800k views on this thread! Mods is there anyway I can edit my original post or others I've made on here? The links to my pics don't work anymore and I wanted to updated them.


----------



## Nology

Pulled this gem out of a 85 Mercedes 500. Had an old K40 radar in it also. The deck doesn't have an internal amp so there must have been an amp somewhere in the car. Searched for a good hour but couldn't find it. The car also had the CD changer to go with the deck but I haven't taken that out yet.


----------



## smgreen20

I should finally have My Clarion comps tomorrow. Bought and paid for them a week ago Friday and he just mailed them out this past Friday.


----------



## imjustjason

Nology said:


> Man 800k views on this thread! Mods is there anyway I can edit my original post or others I've made on here? The links to my pics don't work anymore and I wanted to updated them.


Certainly, just lemme know what and where.


----------



## schmiddr2

I wish more people would edit their broken links.

To go with that, it would be handy if people would post the manufacturer and model number so people can search this thread without having just to search "Rockford". 270 results is less than useful when finding a specific piece.

As Jason just offered, I will also help.


----------



## Ampman

Nology said:


> Pulled this gem out of a 85 Mercedes 500. Had an old K40 radar in it also. The deck doesn't have an internal amp so there must have been an amp somewhere in the car. Searched for a good hour but couldn't find it. The car also had the CD changer to go with the deck but I haven't taken that out yet.


That one looks similar to my XR-7307 dose yours have sub woofer output ?


----------



## Nology

Ampman said:


> That one looks similar to my XR-7307 dose yours have sub woofer output ?


Yup its got a sub output and a switch where you can set the sub output to be the antenna.


----------



## Robb

Anyone ever see one of these ?

JVC KS-A150


----------



## ween

i think the XR-7600 had diversity tuning on FM...two separate tuners that looked for the best signal/reception. was there as crossover switch for the subwoofer (frequency) on the chassis?


----------



## SUX 2BU

Last nights score: a Kicker gold-letter Comp C10-8 for $20!


----------



## marvnmars

Last of the old school Phoenix gold.....









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jcorkin

Just scored a couple more amps for the collection today, picked up a pair of Phoenix Gold MS275's, a ppi a600.2 in black and rockford 400x4


----------



## OS Audio

Nice PG amps!!


----------



## StockA4

So here is my earthquake PA-2300 (green) and one from Ampguts (blue). I was told the blue one is a 2nd revision and that they basically worked the bugs out with that revision. I was also told that one of them might be a Homann (although neither has that written anywhere). My question is, do I have the whole story? Or is there anyone else familiar with these and able to shed some light on the history between these boards?






























Not sure why this shows up sideways across the screen. Sorry about that.


----------



## Ampman

StockA4 said:


> So here is my earthquake PA-2300 (green) and one from Ampguts (blue). I was told the blue one is a 2nd revision and that they basically worked the bugs out with that revision. I was also told that one of them might be a Homann (although neither has that written anywhere). My question is, do I have the whole story? Or is there anyone else familiar with these and able to shed some light on the history between these boards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why this shows up sideways across the screen. Sorry about that.


Been wanting to see what one of these look like inside, nice amp ?


----------



## StockA4

Thank you!


----------



## Ampman

Nology said:


> Yup its got a sub output and a switch where you can set the sub output to be the antenna.


Wow that's kinda different I didn't know they setup the sub out on the 7600 for diversity tuning. I bet that radio has a really clean sound. My XR-C900 an XR-U770 has diversity tuning haven't tried that function to see how well it works yet got me wondering now ?


----------



## Ampman

Question : do the older US AMPS with the metal bottoms have the same specs as the ones with the clear plexi bottoms and I'm referring to those amps that were still made in USA, for example a USA-25 thanks for any help


----------



## Ampman

I've always picked Sony head units and pre-amps over all the others, bought this one from Freeman's car stereo many years ago now XR-7180. Was a display model. as you can see its got some wear and a few of the buttons broke but this old thing keeps keeping on its a pull out, this one was setup to be used with an optional CD player with remote in out connects, Nothing like old school


----------



## Old Skewl

Forgot about being able to switch the display color. Memories!!


----------



## lostthumb

One more to the collection! 

IMG_2743 by tam.rmc, on Flickr

IMG_2746 by tam.rmc, on Flickr


----------



## Old Skewl

Purty!!


----------



## labcoat22

Luv it


----------



## lostthumb

Old Skewl said:


> Purty!!


Thanks!

I do not know what it is but everytime I see the studios, I would always say "I WANT!!"


----------



## Alexi

lostthumb said:


> One more to the collection!
> 
> IMG_2743 by tam.rmc, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2746 by tam.rmc, on Flickr


Very nice


----------



## legend94

i love the studio amps just because they have nothing they dont need all while sounding awesome


----------



## timzewski

I still can't figure out WHY I find this so tantalizing, along with almost all other old school stuff.......No one seems to understand me around here.....!!


----------



## Ampman

Not sure the age of this, its suppose to be a USA-25 anyone know the time frame. And thats kinda wild Don't think I've seen an amp with gain adjustments through the center of the inputs ?


----------



## Leksikon

Just got done with the Army and if you've ever gotten out of the service you know how much crap they give you, and then however many years later ask for you give back.... made a bit of a mess sorting it all out so spent some time organizing the garage. Most of this will be going back into my G35 coupe, and I can't wait to get the install going. There's also more to be uncovered in the garage, I'm pretty sure I've got a Pioneer DEH-M80 and at least one of the 6 disc optical out CD changers. Good memories.










Pioneer DEX/DEQ-P9, Xtant 4180x standing up in back, 2 Illusion Audio carbon series ND12s, a/d/s 430x and power plate 40, a/d/s crossover under the 40, Focal Utopias (5W2 and TN-51), and the big white block is a PPI 2350DM

Oh, and I'm not some hardcore go old school or go home guy, I just haven't had the need to replace any of this stuff in the last 10-15 years lol.


----------



## dratunes

^^^^^^Holy audio gasm!!!!!!!


----------



## Leksikon

Found it! Pioneer DEX-M88! And the two 6 disc optical out changers! The radio tuner is in there somewhere ... So many memories.... Didn't this thing have something like 3v 4ohm outputs?


----------



## Ampman

Suppose to be new old school bumper stickers


----------



## Leksikon

Debating on what to use for a tweeter amp and was wondering if any of you gurus could help me track down the specs for the a/d/s Power Plate 40? I'm pretty sure the 430x is what it sounds like, 4x30 at 4ohms so I can bridge that to 2x60+ but no clue what that 40 puts out, I've never used.

Also the crossover I had covered up is the 632csi, looks like a nice little unit, wondering how it might work into the rest of the system...


----------



## gckless

I picked this up in Japan before I left. BNIB, still smells new inside. 



















Next to my DC 5.0k:









Sorry for the crappy pics, I'm mobile and haven't gotten ahold of my Nikon yet. This may be for sale shortly.


----------



## gckless

I also snagged this guy from Japan for relatively cheap. Again, BNIB.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Gorgeous old school Zapco power! Would look great on my shelf.


----------



## gckless

I don't think I'm getting rid of it just yet. I want to keep it if at all possible, but I've got a big build coming up I may need the cash for. But the tuber will probably be up soon. As soon as I get classifieds access :/


----------



## oldschool4me

nice thread....i will have to add to the pics one of these days.


----------



## Robb

gckless said:


> I also snagged this guy from Japan for relatively cheap. Again, BNIB.


That's not BNIB... Look at the screw holes. Screws have been mounted.


----------



## gckless

Robb said:


> That's not BNIB... Look at the screw holes. Screws have been mounted.


Ok, you're right, the guy had it mounted on a board to display it in his shop. Was still wrapped in the plastic, and was never installed in a vehicle, or so he told me 

So, not BNIB technically, but I believe it was never installed. You can tell easily with the actively cooled amps, they will always have some sort of dust either on the fan intake or the board where the fan blows. You can't clean all of that off. This is squeaky clean.


----------



## Robb

gckless said:


> Ok, you're right, the guy had it mounted on a board to display it in his shop. Was still wrapped in the plastic, and was never installed in a vehicle, or so he told me
> 
> So, not BNIB technically, but I believe it was never installed. You can tell easily with the actively cooled amps, they will always have some sort of dust either on the fan intake or the board where the fan blows. You can't clean all of that off. This is squeaky clean.


Probably, but it has seen power..who knows how many times... so its not really BNIB... 
This would be considered LNIB "Like new in box".
What did you pay for it ?

These are BNIB (no screw hole wear)


----------



## gckless

Robb said:


> Probably, but it has seen power..who knows how many times... so its not really BNIB...
> This would be considered LNIB "Like new in box".
> What did you pay for it ?
> 
> These are BNIB (no screw hole wear)



I paid $200 for it. I'm fine with LNIB for what I paid. Just curious, what is it worth? I have seen them go for around $400 in worse condition.


----------



## Kane

gckless said:


> I also snagged this guy from Japan for relatively cheap. Again, BNIB.


I had two of these and a z400 years ago.....LOVE these amps! You got a great deal imo.


----------



## miniSQ

Has anyone ever scanned the CAE issue with Manville Smiths Toyota Celica that Lucio Proni built? i think it had 8 JL 8w2 in an iso box and maybe PPI amps..it was the single car install that really got me hooked on Car Audio...and probably launched JL Audio...

Would love to know which issue it was in or a scanned PDF to read...must have been 1988 or 89? Back in the speaker warehouse days.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

miniSQ said:


> Has anyone ever scanned the CAE issue with Manville Smiths Toyota Celica that Lucio Proni built? i think it had 8 JL 8w2 in an iso box and maybe PPI amps..it was the single car install that really got me hooked on Car Audio...and probably launched JL Audio...
> 
> Would love to know which issue it was in or a scanned PDF to read...must have been 1988 or 89? Back in the speaker warehouse days.




Thats in the JL history books and mentioned on their website-

JL Audio » header » Company » JL Audio History » JL Audio History: 1975-1991


----------



## miniSQ

deeppinkdiver said:


> Thats in the JL history books and mentioned on their website-
> 
> JL Audio » header » Company » JL Audio History » JL Audio History: 1975-1991



i did see that...but it did not show any pictures, or mention the magazine. Just told the story of Lucio building it for Manville.


----------



## gckless

Got some better pics of my tuber:

USAudio US-2150V:










































































Apparently it's pretty rare.


----------



## imjustjason

miniSQ said:


> Has anyone ever scanned the CAE issue with Manville Smiths Toyota Celica that Lucio Proni built? i think it had 8 JL 8w2 in an iso box and maybe PPI amps..it was the single car install that really got me hooked on Car Audio...and probably launched JL Audio...
> 
> Would love to know which issue it was in or a scanned PDF to read...must have been 1988 or 89? Back in the speaker warehouse days.


Manville's Celics didn't ever appear in a magazine as a featured car.


----------



## Ampman

Pertty sure Ive posted this one maybe more than once however I cleaned it up really well and didnt realize it looked this good its near mint Zapco Z100S2 ?


----------



## Richv72

Old school zapcos had swag.


----------



## gckless

Richv72 said:


> Old school zapcos had swag.


The white is just so sexy.


----------



## labcoat22

I have always wanted to build a system with a few Studios. 

I have come close to buying a few of them a few times.

R-


----------



## Robb

labcoat22 said:


> I have always wanted to build a system with a few Studios.
> 
> I have come close to buying a few of them a few times.
> 
> R-


Like this ? 

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3011400/1990-honda-crx/page-6/


























Love my setup. Lightweight, and sounds real good too !


----------



## labcoat22

Robb said:


> Like this ?
> 
> 
> 
> Love my setup. Lightweight, and sounds real good too !


yea but maybe with a 150 for mid base.

P.S. I hate you... ok I don't hate you but I covet you trunk.

Its Ok i HAVE A FEW A/D/S SETTING AROUND WAITING TO BE INSTALLED.:worried:

so were did your tweets end up? need my photos of the install.


----------



## Robb

labcoat22 said:


> so were did your tweets end up? need my photos of the install.


My car is in storage till spring.. I'll take pics later.


----------



## Ampman

Robb said:


> Like this ?
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3011400/1990-honda-crx/page-6/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love my setup. Lightweight, and sounds real good too !


Now that's perddy love those Zapcos very cool ?


----------



## normalicy

I cry every time I recall the Zapco Studio 100 that was stolen from me. It was my first pro amp & it lived up to everything I asked of it.


----------



## Ampman

normalicy said:


> I cry every time I recall the Zapco Studio 100 that was stolen from me. It was my first pro amp & it lived up to everything I asked of it.


I despise a thief ? thank God for alarms though. Someone shot the window outta my vehicle a few years back late at night I had to remove my goodies so they didn't end up in someone else's ride ?


----------



## smgreen20

Here's what showed up just the other day. NIB from '96.






































BUT..... I was upset to find out that these aren't Clarion tweeters. In fact I believe them to be some sort of cheapo speaker. Three things threw me, one right away and that was the wood grain housings. Clarion did offer that at one point in time, but I think it was before then. The second, the tweeter size over all is to be 1 3/4", these are 1 1/8". And lastly, I took apart the housing and the tweeter has a simple first order filter on it. Why would you do that when the set comes w/an external xover?????










I'm going to look into it a bit more, it could be that this was a way for them to have a 12dB/oct slope? 6 ON the tweeter and the other 6 IN the xover????


----------



## Ampman

smgreen20 said:


> Here's what showed up just the other day. NIB from '96.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT..... I was upset to find out that these aren't Clarion tweeters. In fact I believe them to be some sort of cheapo speaker. Three things threw me, one right away and that was the wood grain housings. Clarion did offer that at one point in time, but I think it was before then. The second, the tweeter size over all is to be 1 3/4", these are 1 1/8". And lastly, I took apart the housing and the tweeter has a simple first order filter on it. Why would you do that when the set comes w/an external xover?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to look into it a bit more, it could be that this was a way for them to have a 12dB/oct slope? 6 ON the tweeter and the other 6 IN the xover????


Cool ?


----------



## StockA4

Ampman said:


> Suppose to be new old school bumper stickers


I can't say for certain whether or not these are real. I've never seen them, which doesn't mean anything. But I can tell you the guy who made these is also making these;








His ad used to talk about how authentic and old school these Orions were. He has since changed the wording but continues to believe that a sticker that says Orion and has a planet on it will fool the masses. And maybe it has. He's probably making quite a bit by selling free literature too. Not that there's anything wrong with making money. 

Yay free enterprise!


----------



## HondAudio

Robb said:


> Like this ?
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3011400/1990-honda-crx/page-6/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love my setup. Lightweight, and sounds real good too !


Is that a Kicker BassStation? So 90s


----------



## ADCS-1

BUT..... I was upset to find out that these aren't Clarion tweeters. In fact I believe them to be some sort of cheapo speaker. Three things threw me, one right away and that was the wood grain housings. Clarion did offer that at one point in time, but I think it was before then. The second, the tweeter size over all is to be 1 3/4", these are 1 1/8". And lastly, I took apart the housing and the tweeter has a simple first order filter on it. Why would you do that when the set comes w/an external xover?????










I'm going to look into it a bit more, it could be that this was a way for them to have a 12dB/oct slope? 6 ON the tweeter and the other 6 IN the xover????[/QUOTE]

Have seen similar tweeters. Absolutley not Clarion, more towards WalMart or ElCheapo (buy 2 for $4, get 2 for free).


----------



## Robb

HondAudio said:


> Is that a Kicker BassStation? So 90s


Yep.. Kicker KS80 substation circa 1996


----------



## normalicy

Been a while since I posted. Just grabbed this one up. Shame that it's got issues because it looks almost new. I have to admit, despite being a cheapie amp, I always loved the look of it. They came in white, black, red, purple and I think blue. This amplifier was the bread and butter of our shop back in the mid '90s. It puts out a true 200-250w RMS bridged mono & only cost about $100 which was a deal back then.

75w x 2 RMS @ .04% THD
2 Ohm Stable (Stereo)
S/N Ratio: 90dB
Frequency Response: 15Hz - 30kHz
Channel Separation: Better than 60dB
Dimensions: 9.8"(W) x 2.4"(H) x 12.6"(D)

Built in subwoofer crossover
Gold Plated Inputs
Low Level Inputs


----------



## bigdwiz

The end of the cheater amp era...*Orion HCCA 225G5*. Was it the best? Was it the worst? We'll find out soon enough (when I find a 225G4 ), as I'm doing a full 6 generation comparison of the original cheater amp...





































(this is NOT to be used on AmpGuts without my permission )


--


----------



## legend94

bigdwiz said:


> (this is NOT to be used on AmpGuts without my permission )
> 
> 
> --



may i ask why?

i know why i would say that with my pictures, after all the photos i sent in and now i have to pay. not only that but the moderator there wont even reply to a pm. 

when i see him selling things on here there have been a few times i would have bought the items but i wont buy from someone that does not have an common courtesy


----------



## Frzninvt

I would guess that the 1st gen or 2nd would make the most power since IIRC they had unregulated power supplies and as long as you kept providing amperage and voltage they would continue making power. Not sure when Orion went to regulated power supplies (Gen3?). My favorites are the Orion and a/d/s joint ventures the pop top series, not keen on fiddling with the SLF-1 or the more complex DVX-2 network cards but the amps are some of the best sounding.

I wish I still had my Orion GSX-300 (24Kt plating and hand tuned by the lead engineer) to send you for comparison to a standard XTR-2150. I did compare the internals and the 300 had Nichicon caps and higher quality components than the 2150. The 2150 had Oshwah caps. The 300 seemed to have a little more oomph on the 10" Orion DVC NT2's that I had in a sealed enclosure.

This sounds like a cool throwdown. I enjoy your vids.


----------



## bigdwiz

Many people ask why I put an (c) sig on each of my pics...mainly b/c I take a lot of time and energy on most of my pics to make sure they look good (in most cases, some, not so much ). I'm betting a good majority of the pics on AmpGuts were obtained without permission. I agree the site can be useful, but I agree those who have contributed should have free memberships. I'll stop now, b/c this is an old school showoff thread.

Here's another contribution...1979 Fujitsu-Ten (pre-Eclipse) "New Compo" component setup. *AM/FM Tuner AF-7861-1, Control Amplifier CA-100 and Amp PA-130*


----------



## imjustjason

legend94 said:


> i know why i would say that with my pictures, after all the photos i sent in and now i have to pay. not only that but the moderator there wont even reply to a pm.
> 
> when i see him selling things on here there have been a few times i would have bought the items but i wont buy from someone that does not have an common courtesy


Interesting. I am the moderator there and I just went back to look, I have no PM's from you there. I am allowed 50,000 PM's so I still have every one that I've ever gotten there. I looked back through the PM's here as well just to check and I don't have anything from you here either, I'm allowed 5,000 here so I have the last year or so worth here.

Is it me you are referring to? I certainly hope not, I try to return all PM's and be as courteous as possible.


----------



## Robb

Heres some pics of my XM-2040 from 1991.
Its missing some wires on the molex connector plug. Anyone have a spare connector plug ?


----------



## Frzninvt

Just picked this up, planning a new system. Going to use this as the head unit with a DHA-S680 DVD/CD Changer paired to an Orion XTR-475 and XTR-2150. I chose the DVD changer because of the optical input and 24bit DAC's for DVD playback for my redbook CD's. I go old school CD's I do have a number of CD-R's however.


----------



## legend94

imjustjason said:


> Interesting. I am the moderator there and I just went back to look, I have no PM's from you there. I am allowed 50,000 PM's so I still have every one that I've ever gotten there. I looked back through the PM's here as well just to check and I don't have anything from you here either, I'm allowed 5,000 here so I have the last year or so worth here.
> 
> Is it me you are referring to? I certainly hope not, I try to return all PM's and be as courteous as possible.


I was not referring to you at all and did not send one to you on ampguts. I did send you a pm about the zuki amp you have for sale and never got a response.

Maybe I should have been more clear, I did not get a response to the two pm's I sent on ampguts. One was to the ampguts admin and the other to audiogodz1.

I


----------



## Darth SQ

legend94 said:


> I was not referring to you at all and did not send one to you on ampguts. I did send you a pm about the zuki amp you have for sale and never got a response.
> 
> Maybe I should have been more clear, I did not get a response to the two pm's I sent on ampguts. One was to the ampguts admin and the other to
> 
> 
> *audiogodz1.*
> 
> I


I was just going to say that. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## imjustjason

legend94 said:


> I was not referring to you at all and did not send one to you on ampguts. I did send you a pm about the zuki amp you have for sale and never got a response.
> 
> Maybe I should have been more clear, I did not get a response to the two pm's I sent on ampguts. One was to the ampguts admin and the other to audiogodz1.
> 
> I


:/ well man, I didn't get the PM about the Zuki, I don't know why. I've only had two people contact me about it. 

Sorry about your Ampguts experience. I forgot audiogod was a mod there too. I think admin is Ant and I doubt very seriously that he's on there much.

You guys contact me about Ampguts stuff, either here or there. I'll take care of you.


----------



## gckless

imjustjason said:


> :/ well man, I didn't get the PM about the Zuki, I don't know why. I've only had two people contact me about it.
> 
> Sorry about your Ampguts experience. I forgot audiogod was a mod there too. I think admin is Ant and I doubt very seriously that he's on there much.
> 
> You guys contact me about Ampguts stuff, either here or there. I'll take care of you.


I have emailed the admin of ampguts a couple times within the last two weeks, and he has taken care of me both times. I only asked for him to add new manufacturers, so not sure if he picks and chooses what he answers or not, but I got replies within a day.


----------



## legend94

gckless said:


> I have emailed the admin of ampguts a couple times within the last two weeks, and he has taken care of me both times. I only asked for him to add new manufacturers, so not sure if he picks and chooses what he answers or not, but I got replies within a day.


well it must have been someone i have pissed off in the past. really good chance of that


----------



## Ampman

Got these two a few days ago the special edition still has the warranty seal so won't be no guts shots on that one the other was parts repair SoundStream reference 300 person who had it was going to polish it out but found out it didn't work. A fixer upper for later


----------



## PPI_GUY

bigdwiz said:


> The end of the cheater amp era...*Orion HCCA 225G5*. Was it the best? Was it the worst? We'll find out soon enough (when I find a 225G4 ), as I'm doing a full 6 generation comparison of the original cheater amp...
> --


Good looking G5 there Dereck. Isn't it odd that the Gen 5's didn't really have a traditional finned-type heatsink? I guess the engineering is good though as I've never heard of overheating problems on them. However, I have heard that they had some power supply issues so, you might want to watch for that when you do your testing.
I can't remember which generation went to a regulated power supply either. It might have been the Gen 4's.


----------



## Ampman

bigdwiz said:


> The end of the cheater amp era...*Orion HCCA 225G5*. Was it the best? Was it the worst? We'll find out soon enough (when I find a 225G4 ), as I'm doing a full 6 generation comparison of the original cheater amp...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this is NOT to be used on AmpGuts without my permission )
> 
> 
> --


Was wondering bout this model, do these have the larger TO-247 output drivers like the old zed made autoteks an hifonics used ive seen where orion used those in a few of their amps or dose it use the same TO-220's as the gen 1 ? Thanks Dereck


----------



## Ampman

bigdwiz said:


> Many people ask why I put an (c) sig on each of my pics...mainly b/c I take a lot of time and energy on most of my pics to make sure they look good (in most cases, some, not so much ). I'm betting a good majority of the pics on AmpGuts were obtained without permission. I agree the site can be useful, but I agree those who have contributed should have free memberships. I'll stop now, b/c this is an old school showoff thread.
> 
> Here's another contribution...1979 Fujitsu-Ten (pre-Eclipse) "New Compo" component setup. *AM/FM Tuner AF-7861-1, Control Amplifier CA-100 and Amp PA-130*


Seen your YouTube video about these and Wow!! Luv that auto search function the radio has ? now that was pertty dang wild how its motorized. I've never seen anything like that ever, that is very cool !!! ?


----------



## naujokas

new purchase - 12$  very very good condition 

*Pioneer KEH-P7600R*


----------



## legend94

naujokas said:


> new purchase - 12$  very very good condition
> 
> *Pioneer KEH-P7600R*


a pioneer deck similar made me realize what output voltage means. anyone that has ever owned one of these know what I am talking about. lol.


----------



## StockA4

legend94 said:


> when i see him selling things on here there have been a few times i would have bought the items but i wont buy from someone that does not have an common courtesy


*Common courtesy* Good luck with that. And no, that's not necessarily a dig at Ampguts.


----------



## Ampman

timzewski said:


> I still can't figure out WHY I find this so tantalizing, along with almost all other old school stuff.......No one seems to understand me around here.....!!


I go back an look at this ever so often that a nice looking set you got there


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> Got these two a few days ago the special edition still has the warranty seal so won't be no guts shots on that one the other was parts repair SoundStream reference 300 person who had it was going to polish it out but found out it didn't work. A fixer upper for later


Figured out something bout that Special Edition I took the end plate off where the RCA'S are and its like looking at a Sedona APA100 without all that crossover stuff


----------



## msmith

Mid 1980's old skool... Concord HPA-51 two-channel amplifier.


----------



## IsakJohannessen

bigdwiz said:


> Boston's X-over points were always a company secret, I can pull the cover off a 5.4 x-over and compare it to someone else's 4.4 x-over (not taking mine out of the plastic, sorry ).


I´m in the middle of analyzing the various filters. I got a hold of some early ones with component values and I will compare early and later versions of the 4.4x-5.4x-6.4x and 4.5x-5.5x-6.5x. The 6.53x have all values printed on the board. 

The -3dB switch seems to not only add a resistor in series/parallel but change the crossover point.

Feel free to send me any pics you got of any crossovers. Maybe someone have the 8.4 version?


----------



## smgreen20

Got this guy in today. It was repaired apparently, by the previous owner and I'm guessing he never came in to pick it up so it was sold...... to me. $30 shipped. Though not what most want, but I'm in need of at least 3 more for the collection. 
A Clarion CDC605 6 disc changer. 


















I have another CDC605 that works and a CDC1205 that doesn't, so I'll take the other CDC605 and use it as the sacrificial lamb and fix the CDC1205. I will however need some CD cartridges. CAA-154? I think, I'll have to go look. 

Also this guy showed up too, under the radar. It was just listed as "old school active crossover".

A LANZAR X3


----------



## miniSQ

msmith said:


> Mid 1980's old skool... Concord HPA-51 two-channel amplifier.


Manville...got any pictures of your original toyota install with the iso 8w2's?


----------



## timzewski

Ampman said:


> I go back an look at this ever so often that a nice looking set you got there


Thanks for the comment, I have other units to use on my work desk, but I keep going back to this setup, I just love the way it looks!


----------



## Darth SQ

Finally after three years, all of my PPI Art amps, crossovers, eqs, phase shifters, noise gates, shrouds, endplates, and spacers are all in one place. epper:

I finally have my family portrait.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SilkySlim

Minty

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryanr7386

Been watching this thread for sometime and never posted anything. Here's one for you guys! Found this stashed away in a moving box from roughly two years ago.

Anyone know anything about this little guy? I can't say that I ever powered it up but do remember I was going to refurb it, Hince the condition. Check out the Razor Blades for cooling fins

Enlighten me, please.


----------



## marvnmars

it has been a while since i have seen a proton amp..they made home equipment from tv's to cd players that looked a lot like the NAD stuff...in car they reminded me of a/d/s in amps and seakers, while their head units reminded me of concord..everything had a good quality feel, but the cassette decks either worked or not..not always the most reliable equipment, but sounded great when they did work...seems like they had a knob for tape bias control, nt sure anymore tho....the amps where more reliable and they made some great plate speakers..it has been over 20yrs though since i have seen much of them tho.


----------



## OS Audio

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Finally after three years, all of my PPI Art amps, crossovers, eqs, phase shifters, noise gates, shrouds, endplates, and spacers are all in one place. epper:
> 
> I finally have my family portrait.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Looks more like a family reunion! Very nice!!!


----------



## Ampman

ryanr7386 said:


> Been watching this thread for sometime and never posted anything. Here's one for you guys! Found this stashed away in a moving box from roughly two years ago.
> 
> Anyone know anything about this little guy? I can't say that I ever powered it up but do remember I was going to refurb it, Hince the condition. Check out the Razor Blades for cooling fins
> 
> Enlighten me, please.


Now that's an olde, I can't recall seeing one of those before, I like how they used that bell looking dome to cover the power supply transformer. Really cool old school ?


----------



## Ampman

My old school Sony Mobile ES XR-C900 cassette deck, controlling a Sony XDP-210EQ luv my old school Sony


----------



## ADCS-1

ryanr7386 said:


> Been watching this thread for sometime and never posted anything. Here's one for you guys! Found this stashed away in a moving box from roughly two years ago.
> 
> Anyone know anything about this little guy? I can't say that I ever powered it up but do remember I was going to refurb it, Hince the condition. Check out the Razor Blades for cooling fins
> 
> Enlighten me, please.


IIRC, Larry Fredrick of Phoenix Gold was at Proton some years before PG. Think this is from his era.


----------



## ryanr7386

ADCS-1 said:


> IIRC, Larry Fredrick of Phoenix Gold was at Proton some years before PG. Think this is from his era.


Now that's cool!

I'll try to power it up here over the weekend and post some follow-up.


----------



## HondAudio

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Finally after three years, all of my PPI Art amps, crossovers, eqs, phase shifters, noise gates, shrouds, endplates, and spacers are all in one place. epper:
> 
> I finally have my family portrait.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Those. I want those.


----------



## Manic1!

Here is a couple of pics from my current car. The Black Zapco is powering my subs. I'm guessing it's a late 80's early 90's make.


----------



## smgreen20

Looks nice, my only gripe is, do you ever clean it?


----------



## Manic1!

smgreen20 said:


> Looks nice, my only gripe is, do you ever clean it?


Thanks. 
The car was parked for 2 years because I needed a truck for work. It's back on the road now. I washed it yesterday and will giving the inside a cleaning soon.


----------



## ryanr7386

Manic1! said:


> Thanks.
> The car was parked for 2 years because I needed a truck for work. It's back on the road now. I washed it yesterday and will giving the inside a cleaning soon.


Enjoy your new "Busted Balls"


----------



## oldschool4me




----------



## oldschool4me




----------



## oldschool4me




----------



## JayinMI

What amps are those above the old Memphis ones?

Jay


----------



## oldschool4me

JayinMI said:


> What amps are those above the old Memphis ones?
> 
> Jay


2 earthquake power 400tx


----------



## subwoofery

oldschool4me said:


>


Digital class "A"... hmm...  

Kelvin


----------



## sinister-kustoms

A few more goodies I've aquiered recently;

Pioneer DEH-713








A/D/S PH12
















Sony XEC-505








w/XE-90MkII previously shown








And finally, a Rockford Fosgate S1-815









All of this for just under $100. I'll be putting it all to use in a system/test rig for my workshop.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Have also obtained a pair of Image Dynamics IDQ12v2's and IDQ62's. Are they considered 'old school' yet?


----------



## ryanr7386

ryanr7386 said:


> Now that's cool!
> 
> I'll try to power it up here over the weekend and post some follow-up.


I knew there was a reason I kept it around!


----------



## legend94

sinister-kustoms said:


> Have also obtained a pair of Image Dynamics IDQ12v2's and IDQ62's. Are they considered 'old school' yet?


Sadly I have to say yes but its making me feel old 

If you have time post a picture of those 62's, have not seen those in a year or so.


----------



## legend94

ryanr7386 said:


> I knew there was a reason I kept it around!


now that is head unit i could not afford in my youth!


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Here's the 62's. Huge thanks to forum member Lostthumb for hooking me up with these. 

















And the 12's. You would hate me if I told you what I paid for them. I almost feel bad, they were so cheap. And MINT condition. If it wasn't for some solder on the terminals, you'd swear they were unused!


----------



## ryanr7386

legend94 said:


> now that is head unit i could not afford in my youth!


Same here!


----------



## Ampman

oldschool4me said:


>


Nice hafler


----------



## kkritsilas

msmith said:


> Mid 1980's old skool... Concord HPA-51 two-channel amplifier.


There isn't a lot around of information around for Concord. My first system, way back when, was a Concord head unit, cassette tape based (Dolb B, C, and dbx noise reduction), going into a pair of Alphasonic amps (MA-2035 and MA-2075). and those ampls powered a pair of Boston Acoustics 5 1/4" and a pair of 8" Pyle subs. For its day, a good system (there were better systems around, but they also were a lot more expensive. Crossover was originally an Alphasonic unit, later a Coustic one.

Kostas


----------



## Qken84

2 ADS PQ10's


----------



## crazy eddie

ryanr7386 said:


> Been watching this thread for sometime and never posted anything. Here's one for you guys! Found this stashed away in a moving box from roughly two years ago.
> 
> Anyone know anything about this little guy? I can't say that I ever powered it up but do remember I was going to refurb it, Hince the condition. Check out the Razor Blades for cooling fins
> 
> Enlighten me, please.


I have that Amp ... I believe I bought it in 1983-ish.. It is a great Amp I have powering a pair of ADS S7's. At the time this was a very good amp with great specs... I will post some pics later( I can't post a picture until I have 5 posts I'm a virgin) I also have the orig owners manual. That's a keeper 
Regards 
Ed


----------



## timzewski

I picked up this setup a while back, but am finally preparing to install it......can't wait.


----------



## smgreen20

Nice Eclipse set up. The same friend I bought the below sub from has an Eclipse ECD-415. He doesn't want to sell it just yet, but he knows I want it, so in time I will have it. 

I managed to pick this up today from a friend of mine still BNIB. LANZAR LP12-4
He bought this back in '95 along with 2 other 8 ohm versions. I sold my Audison LRx5.1k A LOT sooner then I intended, but I'm glad. Now I have the money to get the final pieces I need for the makeover.


----------



## Golden Ear

Testing.
Have these been posted yet? Approx 25 year old zapco z220 goodness. The amps that made me a fan. Still sounds amazing!


----------



## jmacdadd

I don't have much...but I treasure each piece just the same...and, everything is for sale if the price is right!

Kicker Solobaric S12 SVC 4ohm
Soundstream SPL 12 DVC 4ohm


----------



## jmacdadd

Some other treasures...also for sale if the price is right... LOL

Alpine SWR-1242D
Kicker Impulse Amp Trio (2-652xi and a 354xi) with a pair of links...


----------



## jmacdadd

A few more of my treasures...that could be yours if the price were right!!

Audio Art NXS NP-11
Audio Art Ax-40ii 2-way passive crossovers
Audio Art tweeters (no model numbers)
Oz Audio 3-way passive crossovers


----------



## jmacdadd

A hand picked 3-way component set...was planning to use with the Oz Audio 3-way components but never got around to installing...

Illusion Audio LM-6
ADST 4"
Silk Domes


----------



## jmacdadd

Here are some PPI Art Series boards...not stripped of parts...some working pulls, some untested since received...for projects that I just never got around to working on...go figure.

(1) A404: 75-4500 REV A
(2) Ax400: 75-4225 REV A, 75-4225 REV E
(1) A300.2: 15-2075-0003
(1) A600.2: 75-2150-0001


----------



## ryanr7386

jmacdadd said:


> A hand picked 3-way component set...was planning to use with the Oz Audio 3-way components but never got around to installing...
> 
> Illusion Audio LM-6
> ADST 4"
> Silk Domes


What are the tweeters? a/d/s? Thinking of selling the a/d/s 4"?


----------



## jmacdadd

ryanr7386 said:


> What are the tweeters? a/d/s? Thinking of selling the a/d/s 4"?


I can post additional pics of the tweeters if it would help...maybe someone will recognize them? Much like the ADST 4" they have no markings... I have had this set sitting for a long time...probably don't want to split it up since the best part is likely the ADST 4"...lol...


----------



## Robb

Picked up a Zapco Studio 150 yesterday locally here in Toronto area.


----------



## Golden Ear

Wow, that things looks bnib!


----------



## ryanr7386

Golden Ear said:


> Wow, that things looks bnib!


I second that! Nice find Robb!


----------



## legend94

go ahead and sell that one to me!


----------



## imjustjason

Robb said:


> Picked up a Zapco Studio 150 yesterday locally here in Toronto area.


That thing looks beat?! Look at the damage around those screw holes. Not up to your normal standards. I am disappoint. 

Of course I'm just effing with you, but not really.


----------



## StockA4

Windows XP; keeping it old school.


----------



## Robb

imjustjason said:


> That thing looks beat?! Look at the damage around those screw holes. Not up to your normal standards. I am disappoint.
> 
> Of course I'm just effing with you, but not really.


For the price I paid, it was worth it. The screw holes can be re-powdercoated.
At least the front fascia of the amp is near perfect.
These studio amps arent the easiest to find, especially in this shape ! I think they were only made 1-2 years.


----------



## legend94

Robb said:


> For the price I paid, it was worth it. The screw holes can be re-powdercoated.
> At least the front fascia of the amp is near perfect.
> These studio amps arent the easiest to find, especially in this shape ! I think they were only made 1-2 years.


what did those sell for new?


----------



## Robb

legend94 said:


> what did those sell for new?


No idea, probably $300-$400

The Studio 300x MSRP used to be $799 and Z250c4 was $899 MSRP.


----------



## StockA4

Can anyone tell me what year these were made?
















Other than someone seemingly JB Welding one of the terminals, these are like new. They aren't necessarily my style, but cool subs nonetheless.


----------



## minbari

I love the Series VIII hifonics amplifiers. had a couple systems with those.

those sub are prolly mid 90's?


----------



## imjustjason

Robb said:


> For the price I paid, it was worth it. The screw holes can be re-powdercoated.
> At least the front fascia of the amp is near perfect.
> These studio amps arent the easiest to find, especially in this shape ! I think they were only made 1-2 years.


I was just yanking your chain man. It looks nicer than 90% of the crap I have.


----------



## StockA4

minbari said:


> I love the Series VIII hifonics amplifiers. had a couple systems with those.
> 
> those sub are prolly mid 90's?


Mid 90's is cool. And I am a lover of most "good" American pre-buyout stuff, but I think Hifonics 8 is on my short list. They are simply amazing to me.

Thank you.


----------



## StockA4




----------



## minbari

where did you find those? O.O that is a blast from the past. M&M god fathers were too rich for my blood when I was a kid, lol.

they look alot like the old "blues"


----------



## SUX 2BU

Those M&M's are nice. Always liked those. I got a pair of the original Blues 10's. The Blues, M&M's, original Kickers and many others were built by a generic build-house of a name I forget now. I want to say Cadence but might be wrong. When I compare my 10" gold-letter Kicker Comps to my Blues 10s, they have identical frames, magnets, pole vents, wire terminals, spiders, gaskets, etc. The cone, surround and dust caps are about the only visible differences.


----------



## minbari

SUX 2BU said:


> Those M&M's are nice. Always liked those. I got a pair of the original Blues 10's. The Blues, M&M's, original Kickers and many others were built by a generic build-house of a name I forget now. I want to say Cadence but might be wrong. When I compare my 10" gold-letter Kicker Comps to my Blues 10s, they have identical frames, magnets, pole vents, wire terminals, spiders, gaskets, etc. The cone, surround and dust caps are about the only visible differences.


stillwater designs

I thought they looked very similar. 

Kicker comps and blues were the EXACT same sub, except the kickers had the injected cone and blues were paper

I had a set of the BL10s as well. to date, one of my favorite sq sub.


----------



## StockA4

minbari said:


> where did you find those? O.O that is a blast from the past. M&M god fathers were too rich for my blood when I was a kid, lol.
> 
> they look alot like the old "blues"


I picked these up for a friend of mine who doesn't have and ebay account. And the last time I saw a set of Godfathers in person is when I ran a set of Poly 12"s about 22 years ago. I have to say these and the original gold letter Kickers (and these) are some of the most musical subs I've ever heard. I've never had occasion to own any Blues, so I didn't realize the build was the same.

So the two aforementioned subs are some of my favorite because of how they sounded. They didn't take much power to do so either. About 19-20 years ago I had a pair of gold letter C-15's on a Soundstream D200. I still remember how beautiful that setup was, even if I didn't realize exactly what I had at the time. 

Unboxing these last night brought back a flood of memories!


----------



## StockA4

SUX 2BU said:


> Those M&M's are nice. Always liked those. I got a pair of the original Blues 10's. The Blues, M&M's, original Kickers and many others were built by a generic build-house of a name I forget now. I want to say Cadence but might be wrong. When I compare my 10" gold-letter Kicker Comps to my Blues 10s, they have identical frames, magnets, pole vents, wire terminals, spiders, gaskets, etc. The cone, surround and dust caps are about the only visible differences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How crazy is that? Some of the greatest subs ever made (imo) came out of a generic build house.


----------



## minbari

linear power took over building the Blues BL line, but they charge about 4x what they cost when stillwater designs made them, lol.

I wouldnt pay $450 for a 10" blues.


----------



## StockA4

I concur.


----------



## minbari

what i find amazing about these is they had 6mm xmax! 6!?! pretty sure most door woofs have better xmax than that these days, lol.

and you are right, they sounded ossum on only 100 watts.


----------



## normalicy

SUX 2BU said:


> Those M&M's are nice. Always liked those. I got a pair of the original Blues 10's. The Blues, M&M's, original Kickers and many others were built by a generic build-house of a name I forget now. I want to say Cadence but might be wrong. When I compare my 10" gold-letter Kicker Comps to my Blues 10s, they have identical frames, magnets, pole vents, wire terminals, spiders, gaskets, etc. The cone, surround and dust caps are about the only visible differences.


It was Credence.

They also made Lanzar & Bostwick subs from recollection. I'm sure many more.


----------



## shawnk

Ok, I'd like to place my latest purchase as a contender for the "best single score" competition 

I'm playing of coarse, but I'm totally stoked to finally get my greedy hands on this amazing set. I have known for quite some time that it's just been sitting collecting dust in a buddy's attic  

This is a full "complete" Orion Concept system. I know many of you are familiar with the Concept gear, especially the amps and processor, but I'm ecstatic to also have aquired not just one, but TWO sets of the 98.1 component sets  I've never been a huge Orion fan, but I have to admit, this set is just absolutely stunning! I've always loved the looks of machined aluminum, and this stuff is right up my alley!!

Anyway... enjoy


----------



## shawnk

And just a couple more:


----------



## Golden Ear

Are those crossovers? They're HUGE! Great looking gear tho. Congrats!


----------



## shawnk

Golden Ear said:


> Are those crossovers? They're HUGE! Great looking gear tho. Congrats!


Yes, they are the passive xovers for the set. Each crossovers left AND right.

And yes, they are quite large... all for good reason though


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Holy shiiiit! Amazing grab ShawnK. That is a truely amazing site. 

Fantastic display and photo shoot btw!

Awesome


----------



## shawnk

deeppinkdiver said:


> Holy shiiiit! Amazing grab ShawnK. That is a truely amazing site.
> 
> Fantastic display and photo shoot btw!
> 
> Awesome


:thumbsup:

Thanks man... glad you like!!


----------



## minbari

those crossovers are insane. hopefully they are well designed as they look.

what era are these? pre-XTR or post-XTR?


----------



## shawnk

minbari said:


> those crossovers are insane. hopefully they are well designed as they look.
> 
> what era are these? pre-XTR or post-XTR?


Niether 

The Concept line was just a very limited production run made, more or less, for the Orion competition team and representitives. 

The XTR and HCCA lines were still around during this time.

Actually, all of the model numbers represent the years of which this gear was released ie: 1997 for the 97.1 97.2 & 97.3 and 1998 for the 98.1 component sets.......... man I wish they didn't stop there..... WHERE'S THE SUB??


----------



## minbari

I meant the original XTR and HCCA. pretty sure they stopped making those in mid 90's. not sure exactly when Orion got bought. 

They look amazing though.

I had a full setup of the XTR line. 

XTR 1s
XTR 4
XTR 6.5mb
XTR 12's

all on hifonics series VIII power. sounded pretty amazing for 1992.


----------



## shawnk

minbari said:


> I meant the original XTR and HCCA. pretty sure they stopped making those in mid 90's. not sure exactly when Orion got bought.
> 
> They look amazing though.
> 
> I had a full setup of the XTR line.
> 
> XTR 1s
> XTR 4
> XTR 6.5mb
> XTR 12's
> 
> all on hifonics series VIII power. sounded pretty amazing for 1992.


Gotcha.

Well, the HCCA line carried through for a while into the 2000's. But I guess "technically" the XTR line was renamed into "Xtreme" in 98' I believe so...


----------



## legend94

deeppinkdiver said:


> Holy shiiiit! Amazing grab ShawnK. That is a truely amazing site.
> 
> Fantastic display and photo shoot btw!
> 
> Awesome



we just need his address now, i bet someone here has sold to him 


those crossovers have some solen caps which are not cheap nor tiny. i use those for "protection" on my tweeters.


----------



## ryanr7386

shawnk said:


> And just a couple more:


Are these Pre or Post DEI buyout era? The crossovers are very similar in construction to the PX line that ADS came out with late in the companies life. Just curious.


----------



## shawnk

legend94 said:


> we just need his address now, i bet someone here has sold to him :


Haha!


----------



## shawnk

ryanr7386 said:


> Are these Pre or Post DEI buyout era? The crossovers are very similar in construction to the PX line that ADS came out with late in the companies life. Just curious.


Oh definitely pre DEI bro.

And good eye there! Yeah, we can thank a/d/s for creating this fantastic set FOR Orion


----------



## Kane

Wow! What a score!


----------



## smgreen20

I, like everyone else, love those passives. 

Great score man. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## quality_sound

minbari said:


> stillwater designs
> 
> I thought they looked very similar.
> 
> Kicker comps and blues were the EXACT same sub, except the kickers had the injected cone and blues were paper
> 
> I had a set of the BL10s as well. to date, one of my favorite sq sub.


Stillwater is just Kicker's parent company. Credence was their build house until they went overseas.


----------



## Ampman

Got this one the other day. HIFONICS Odin VI, this sucker has some serious get up an go to it an in pertty dang good shape I might add its got 1987 on the board


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> Got this one the other day. HIFONICS Odin VI, this sucker has some serious get up an go to it an in pertty dang good shape I might add its got 1987 on the board


Back in the 80's an 90's I just didnt care much for the other brand name amps at all. I was then and still am a dedicated PPI fan, as for myself PPI rules just wanted to throw that in the mix of things, however now that Ive collected a lot of different brands of old school gear although PPI is my pick of the litter, all of which I own I think are the best of the best but I'm sure everyone else feels that way too about their old school jewels an I don't use that word jewel lightly theres amps I see here on DIY that I think dang I'd love to own one of those but there's only so much room in one house hehe but at the end of the day it all comes down to there's just nothing like old school  just my thoughts


----------



## Keith Duffield

Sony XE744. I bought this new just never got around to installing it. I'm not sure if its old school enough but I thought it was worthy of a mention. It's still NIB.


----------



## legend94

Mantz was so damn far ahead of his time


----------



## gckless

legend94 said:


> Mantz was so damn far ahead of his time


This, all day. I wish he wrote books, taught a course, something to spread some education. I'd love to have even 10% of the knowledge he does. I read the Zed manual and am baffled by some things in there. The thing that makes me go "wtf" is that the stuff he's talking about in that manual is basic knowledge to him.


----------



## PPI_GUY

I've had this one for about 2 months, just now getting around to taking a pic. It needs a good cleanup but, is in pretty good condition. Kinda borderline old school but, hopefully close enough.


----------



## Godsmack

Ignore the smudges













J


----------



## smgreen20

Not as good as the Orions above, but....
Clarion SE2500 5 1/4" coax's from '93 nib.

















Not sure how this one ended up upside down.









ANDDDD.......
LANZAR MWS6 6 1/2" mids. These things are quit a bit beefier then I realized, a;lo nib from '93.


























A comparison of the 2.


----------



## Golden Ear

Serious question: Did Lanzar make quality gear at one point?


----------



## smgreen20

Yes, up till '99. 

Most everything after that time is over rated hype/junk. SOME of it was ok, but that's it.


----------



## Golden Ear

smgreen20 said:


> Yes, up till '99.
> 
> Most everything after that time is over rated hype/junk. SOME of it was ok, but that's it.


You've got it down to the year, that's pretty specific. Any idea what happened? I've heard of lots of companies going this route and its too bad.

Sorry if this is the wrong thread for this. Mods feel free to move it. Thanx


----------



## Godsmack

Golden Ear said:


> You've got it down to the year, that's pretty specific. Any idea what happened? I've heard of lots of companies going this route and its too bad.
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong thread for this. Mods feel free to move it. Thanx


I wanna say it was due to a buy out that changed the build house and everything else.




J


----------



## Randyman...

Godsmack said:


> Ignore the smudges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J


Lolz - I have one of those signs and the Dealer "Mobile ES" Polo Shirt! Neither are in very good condition, though. 

I'm another *Big Time* Sony ES Home-Audio and Car-Audio lover over here! Still have a pile of ES Amps: (2) TA-N77ES; TA-N80ES, (2) TA-N55ES; STR-DA777ES; XM-7527; (2) XM-7547; XM-5026; and the XM-100G - plus a CDP-M333ES 300-Disc changer. Just sold my C90/XDP4000X & C910/XDP210EQ setups on here last month.

Too bad the golden days of Sony ES when the engineers ruled are long gone  All about the bottom line these days...


----------



## Godsmack

Randyman... said:


> Lolz - I have one of those signs and the Dealer "Mobile ES" Polo Shirt! Neither are in very good condition, though.
> 
> I'm anther Big Time Sony ES Home-Audio and Car-Audio lover over here! Still have a pile of ES Amps: (2) TA-N77ES; TA-N80ES, (2) TA-N55ES; STR-DA777ES; XM-7527; (2) XM-7547; XM-5026; and the XM-100G - plus a CDP-M333ES 300-Disc changer. Just sold my C90/XDP4000X/C910/XDP210EQ setups on here last month.
> 
> Too bad the golden days of Sony ES when the engineers ruled are long gone  All about the bottom line these days...



I tried to get him to toss in the Mobile ES plaques he had too. Was REALLY hoping he had some old stock too.


I still kick my own ass when I think about passing up one of the big bodied Mobile ES amps almost 10 years ago. Damn thing burned up when the shop went up in flames 6 months later.


J


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

*I got 3set of ADCOM GFA-4702 (Masterpiece from Nelson Pass) Brand New in Box



Product Details :

Product Features: Amplifier 
Type: Dual Channel; 
Number Of Channels: 2; 
RMS Power at 2 Ohms: 140 W x 2; 
RMS Power at 4 Ohms: 70 W x 2; 
Bridgable: Bridgable; 
Signal to Noise Ratio: 100 dB; 
Width: 9.75 in.; 
Depth: 24.25 in.; 
Height: 2.3 in.



Key Features :

Amplifier Type: Dual Channels
Number Of Channels: 2
RMS Power at 2 Ohms: 140 W x 2
Bridgable: Bridgable
RMS Power at 4 Ohms: 70 W x 2
Performance
Signal to Noise Ratio: 100 dB
Dimensions
Height: 2.3 in.
Depth: 24.25 in.
Width: 9.75 in.


*


















































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## Godsmack

Dear god that's sexy.


J


----------



## PPI_GUY

Godsmack said:


> I wanna say it was due to a buy out that changed the build house and everything else.
> 
> 
> J


And now the same company that owns Lanzar, also owns the Orion name...ugh. 
MD Audio in case you were wondering.


----------



## crazy eddie

Beautiful looking amps 
Very nice ... 
Are those amps considered hi end i.e low THD etc... ?


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

Thanks Bro Godsmack...


Bro Eddie,Adcom GFA-4702 is Masterpiece amp from Nelson Pass and considered as high end amplifier bro...



Adcom GFA-4702 Details :

Product Features: Amplifier 
Type: Dual Channel; 
Number Of Channels: 2; 
RMS Power at 2 Ohms: 140 W x 2; 
RMS Power at 4 Ohms: 70 W x 2; 
Bridgable: Bridgable; 
Signal to Noise Ratio: 100 dB; 
Width: 9.75 in.; 
Depth: 24.25 in.; 
Height: 2.3 in.



Key Features :

Amplifier Type: Dual Channels
Number Of Channels: 2
RMS Power at 2 Ohms: 140 W x 2
Bridgable: Bridgable
RMS Power at 4 Ohms: 70 W x 2
Stable below 1 Ohm
Performance
Signal to Noise Ratio: 100 dB
Dimensions
Height: 2.3 in.
Depth: 24.25 in.
Width: 9.75 in.


----------



## crazy eddie

Got ya 
Thanks 
Regards 
Ed


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

*SP7-SL - Zapco SymbiLink Seven Band EQ 


Retail Price: $699.99


Features:

 Max. Output Level / Balanced: 16 Volts
Input Impedance: 10K ohms
Output Impedance: 600 ohms
T.H.D. + Noise: <0.002%
S/N Ratio: 100dB
Frequency Response: 2Hz - 150KHz
Stereo Separation: >80dB
Dimensions: 3.25"L x 6.25"W x 0.95"H
SymbiLink™ Balanced Input
Can drive 600 ohm loads
Pro audio balanced differential Inputs
High quality PC board with ground plane
Very low noise & Distortion
Clipping LED’s monitor all 28 op-amps
1/2 DIN size
Surface mount technology
Separate gain switches for both input and output
Seven 1.25 octaves of Equalization
Can accommodate 8 volt (16 balanced) input / output signal levels
Very high quality, long life, low noise potentiometers


WoofersEtc.com - SP7-SL - Zapco SymbiLink Seven Band EQ with Gain
*
























































































































































































​


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

crazy eddie said:


> Got ya
> Thanks
> Regards
> Ed


You're most welcome Bro Ed
Regards
Chris


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

*Zapco Paragraphic Equlizer / Pre Amp




This EQ/Pre Amp adjusts the pitch and the frequency at the same time. This EQ/Pre Amp new is well over $1500. Equipped with a crossover frequency adjustments on the back side with separate low and high output level adjustments on the back. There is one input, one full range output, one high output, and one low output. all L&R. The front has L&R input gain controls and overload/clipping warning lights for pre low and high. This unit will amplify your signal by 200%!! 






*


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

*AUDISON THESIS PA Line Audison first preamplifier w/ delay



PA Line
Audison first preamplifier with inputs and balanced outputs; it belongs to Thesis line




Click the link for THESIS PA LINE Manual :

Audison manuals*






















http://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s565/gasolineaudiostatio/
audisonthesispaline2_zps0af0751a.jpg

















































































































































​


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

*ORION 500PMQ Preamp.........*


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

*RARE ORION 300-PHD dan 300-CRX active crossover*



































*Orion

300 PHD (half din xover)
*


























































*300 CRX active crossover, a 30 DBLP 30db/octave sub crossover*










































































​


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

*PHONOCAR PH-785 Scientific Class Amplifier 








































































































Handled






Rockford Fosgate RFR3112 12" Power HX2 

that known by far is the baddest speaker on the planet, comparable to the jl, hcca,l7,ppi and many others.



































































































PHONOCAR PH-785 Scientific Class Amplifier together with Rockford Fosgate RFR3112 12" Power HX2

Rockford Fosgate HX2 Power 12 inch X-MAX Reached by PH-785 Tiny Amp @ Gasoline Audio Station - YouTube*​


----------



## n_olympios

Godsmack said:


> Ignore the smudges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J


Very nice! I have something similar, only it's custom made and obviously not for dealers.


----------



## legend94

after seeing the adcom nib, lets just close the thread!


----------



## StockA4

Just as I came upon this post, a commercial came on my television with broad and sweeping orchestral music. Made me feel like I was flying; soaring like an eagle over these majestic Adcoms.

Nobody ever accused me of being sane


----------



## StockA4

[/QUOTE]

To see everything in one spot is truly an amazing sight. I had no idea these were d2's. That makes for very interesting possibilities with the 97.1

Definitely pre-buyout. The amps are 3rd gen models. The R and G4 series certainly had their finer points, but it's my humble opinion that this was the last good generation. And we do have ADS to thank for the comps as well as the eq. Thanks for sharing, Shawn!


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Ok.. GASOLNEaudiostation has really cool sh!t.. Love to drool over the Adcoms at my house!

&#55357;&#56860;


----------



## shawnk

StockA4 said:


> To see everything in one spot is truly an amazing sight. I had no idea these were d2's. That makes for very interesting possibilities with the 97.1
> 
> Definitely pre-buyout. The amps are 3rd gen models. The R and G4 series certainly had their finer points, but it's my humble opinion that this was the last good generation. And we do have ADS to thank for the comps as well as the eq. Thanks for sharing, Shawn!


I thought you migh like 

You may remember our conversation we had a while back regarding these speaks. I do believe I said that one day *THEY WILL BE MINE* LOL


----------



## StockA4

shawnk said:


> I thought you migh like
> 
> You may remember our conversation we had a while back regarding these speaks. I do believe I said that one day *THEY WILL BE MINE* LOL


I do remember! And you do, to the tune of two sets! I'm lucky enough to be waiting for someone to pull a set out of storage for me. I never dreamed I'd have the complete set, and seeing yours totally reinvigorates me!


----------



## StockA4

You may have seen a couple of these already, but my little family is all back together now. And growing.








PA2040








PA4050 Great Scott, whose National Enquirer is that?!








PA2300








Power 40UHC Gold (It's 40 watts)








And to the gentleman who overhauled my 2300; you sir, are a professional. And I thank you for the care you took in making this amp new again.


----------



## shawnk

StockA4 said:


> And I thank you for the care you took in making this amp new again.


I was gonna say.... That 2300 looks familiar 

Nice amps! I dig the history behind them 

Glad to hear you are able to track down a set of 98.1's! A rare find indeed!!


----------



## Ampman

Got this in the works. Nice looking old school PPI 4200AM. Always did want one of these.


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> Got this in the works. Nice looking old school PPI 4200AM. Always did want one of these.


Got an old school PPI 2150M an a Special Edition A2100 coming


----------



## n_olympios




----------



## normalicy

ADCOM!!! They were so far out of my price range (still are) and nobody carried them in our area. So a just a pipe dream for me. That was a company that took quality to the max.


----------



## Theclintonsx4

Ur welcome Ampman, I swapped Sonny that 4200 and the other amps. Hope u can get em all figured out. Hated to do it but didn't have a contact to have them repaired.


----------



## Ampman

Theclintonsx4 said:


> Ur welcome Ampman, I swapped Sonny that 4200 and the other amps. Hope u can get em all figured out. Hated to do it but didn't have a contact to have them repaired.


You took very good care of it for sure. I hope that things will work out but if not then maybe there will be another one down the road in the future, I certainly can't afford to buy things as this paying big prices so my prayers are it will all work out I've always wanted one so maybe The Lord will allow me to have it but its His will not mine :d


----------



## Robb

Dropped into an old skool stereo shop recently here in Toronto called Stereo king. They had all kinds of new old stock car amps, telephones and some stereo equipment.
Picked up a new old stock Mitsubishi CVX-3 amplifier, Made in Japan, fresh from 1986 :laugh:
Paid only $40 for it. 

Here's the catalog from 1986. 
Mitsubishi Car Stereo Catalog 1986 | eBay

Some pics:


----------



## shawnk

Oh wow! Very neat!!


----------



## HiFonics addict

Hi.

This is my Alpine Digital Max Collection.









Head unit: 1310R - 5 unit`s
Fm tuner: 1310R - 6 unit`s
Cd changer: 5957S - 3 unit`s
X-over/Dac: 3681 - 2 unit`s
Dac: 3900 - 1 unit
Eq: 3402 - 1 unit
Remote`s: 4370 and 4202 - 2 and 1 unit


----------



## ryanr7386

Robb said:


> Dropped into an old skool stereo shop recently here in Toronto called Stereo king. They had all kinds of new old stock car amps, telephones and some stereo equipment.
> Picked up a new old stock Mitsubishi CVX-3 amplifier, Made in Japan, fresh from 1986 :laugh:
> Paid only $40 for it.
> 
> Here's the catalog from 1986.
> Mitsubishi Car Stereo Catalog 1986 | eBay
> 
> Some pics:


Kinda resembles the Old 3000 series amps from Alpine! Very Nice!!


----------



## minbari

hard to believe this stuff sits practically brand new on a box for nearly 30 years! I would be afraid to power it up, lol.


----------



## ryanr7386

StockA4 said:


> You may have seen a couple of these already, but my little family is all back together now. And growing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PA2040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PA4050 Great Scott, whose National Enquirer is that?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PA2300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power 40UHC Gold (It's 40 watts)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to the gentleman who overhauled my 2300; you sir, are a professional. And I thank you for the care you took in making this amp new again.


Your Dog shows the same amount of interest in your hobby as my Wife does mine  Very nice indeed!


----------



## Robb

ryanr7386 said:


> Kinda resembles the Old 3000 series amps from Alpine! Very Nice!!


Yep, Alpine 3502


----------



## jmacdadd

I just picked these PPI made Sansui beauties up off eBay for a great price.

I will be performing surgery on them soon...new thermal grease, clean the gain pots, resolder the RCAs, etc. 

Then, they will be hard wired up and the plugs will be rebuilt with OEM colored wires and soldered to the metal contacts and then put up on the chopping block for anyone that needs them.

This combo will yield 10 harnesses and I have about 15 more sitting on the work bench just waiting to get rebuilt...


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

*4pcs of Wavelength PWR-400 NIB 


PWR-400 Rated Power :

2x 200 W @ 4 ohm stereo
2x 350 W @ 2 ohm stereo
1x 650 W @ 4 ohm mono

Stereo Separation 78 dB
THD .03%
signal to noise >100dB
Dampening Factor >450



Features:

-Mosfet Power Supply
-Class AB Circuitry
-Internal Bridging
-Dual Gain Controls
-Over Current Protection
-Oversized Haetsink
-Din & RCA inputs

Made in Mississauga,Ontario,CANADA
*


































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## quality_sound

I sold those Sansui and Earthquake amps. The Sansuis were damned good entry level amps but those Earthquakes could go toe-to-toe with the big boys.


----------



## jmacdadd

GASOLINEaudiostation said:


> *4pcs of Wavelength PWR-400 NIB
> 
> 
> PWR-400 Rated Power :
> 
> 2x 200 W @ 4 ohm stereo
> 2x 350 W @ 2 ohm stereo
> 1x 650 W @ 4 ohm mono
> 
> Stereo Separation 78 dB
> THD .03%
> signal to noise >100dB
> Dampening Factor >450
> 
> 
> 
> Features:
> 
> -Mosfet Power Supply
> -Class AB Circuitry
> -Internal Bridging
> -Dual Gain Controls
> -Over Current Protection
> -Oversized Haetsink
> -Din & RCA inputs
> 
> Made in Mississauga,Ontario,CANADA
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


These are good looking amps...

Has anyone ever seen an amp that has the Left Input on the Right Side and the Right Input on the Left Side?

Also, for an AB amp, does it seem odd to anyone else that it's rated at 2x200 @ 4ohm, 2x350 @ 2ohm, and 1x*750* @ 4ohm (not 700 since the bridge mono rating is typically the per channel 2ohm stereo rating combined)? Bonus 50w bridging mono...


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

*New Old Stock "2pcs of Rockford Fosgate POWER 1000 Mosfet TERMINATOR EDITION"




The Rockford Fosgate Power 1000 Mosfet "Terminator Edition" (from now on we'll refer to as the 1000C) was a step forward in design from the original Power 1000 Mosfet, which was introduced around 1987. The internals were identical except for the LED meter and removal of the "caboose". The 1000C's chrome appearance and $2650 US MSRP meant this amp was not for your average 16 year old getting a new stereo....it was for serious competitors and those who got had the means to buy such an expensive amplifier. Many Rockford dealers had one or more of these amps in their demo vehicles and most of us could only dream of owning such an amp.



The 1000C is a four-channel, class A/B amplifier with no internal crossovers. See detailed specs below:

 Power Ratings 2 Channels (Bridged): 500 watts x 2 channels from 20-20,000Hz with less than 0.1% THD
Power Ratings 4 Channels: 4 Ohms: 150 watts x 4 channels from 20-20,000Hz with less than 0.05% THD; 2 Ohms: 250 watts x 4 channels from 20-20,000Hz with less than 0.1% THD
Frequency Response: 20-100,000Hz +0.5dB, -3.0dB
Damping Factor: At circuit board: Over 200 (referred to 4 ohms); At speaker fuse: Over 50 (referred to 4 ohms)
Signal to Noise Ratio: Over 80dB Unweighted
Instantaneous Peak Output Current: Over 100 Amperers 
Protection: The Power 1000 is protected by analog computer output protection circuitry and a 100A fuse. A thermal sensor shuts down the amplifier in case of overheating
Dimensions: 22.75" L x 7.4" W x 3.75" H
Weight: 21lbs
 MSRP: $2650 US (1991)





Here is an informational email I received directly from Rockford Fosgate when I inquired about the 1000c Terminator Edition amp:



“The T1000’s went from the black painted and silkscreened ones with the caboose (that covered the 6ga B+ & Gnd terminal block), then to the black painted and silkscreened ones that no longer had the caboose and just had the one B+ and two GND cables hanging out of it. Then it migrated into a chrome fan shroud. That’s about the time that Wayne Harris came on board with designing the LED output meter for the T1000’s. Then probably in ’92-’93* is when the Terminator Edition hit the market with the special screening and LED display.  It was a very limited run….I think maybe only 100pcs or so. I think Wayne had 10 of them for himself.”

Old School Stereo: Rare Old School Rockford Fosgate Power 1000 Mosfet Terminator Edition Amplifier
*

































































































































​


----------



## jmacdadd

quality_sound said:


> I sold those Sansui and Earthquake amps. The Sansuis were damned good entry level amps but those Earthquakes could go toe-to-toe with the big boys.


So, I found a sealed package dated 10/15/2011 in a stack of empty boxes Friday morning when I was looking for a box to ship an amp out. I foudn in it, a PPI made Crutchfield CR-4x50P with harnesses. Um okay. Nice score in the shop, I guess. How did I forget about this? I mean, it came in the middle of archery deer hunting season, but still...

Anyway, for the first time EVER, I just opened it up and the board model is an *SM-4000 Rev C*. I am assuming this is going to be the same as when I open up my PPI Made Sansui 4 channel when I get it...typically, in every other PPI Made Crutchfield I have ever opened (including PSL Special Edition, MTX Terminator, etc.) the board model is consistent with a PPI model (such as 4050, 2075, 2030, 754076, etc.) and bares the American Flag and JKS initials...not in this instance, however...

I sort of feel violated. lol


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

jmacdadd said:


> These are good looking amps...
> 
> Has anyone ever seen an amp that has the Left Input on the Right Side and the Right Input on the Left Side?
> 
> Also, for an AB amp, does it seem odd to anyone else that it's rated at 2x200 @ 4ohm, 2x350 @ 2ohm, and 1x*750* @ 4ohm (not 700 since the bridge mono rating is typically the per channel 2ohm stereo rating combined)? Bonus 50w bridging mono...





Thanks Bro Jmacdadd...

I was confused when the first time turning on this amp bro,the left input f,there is at the right side and so do with the right input at the left side,wkwkwkwkkkk:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Owwww,thanks a lot for sharing your nice knowledge about the bonus 50W Bro Jmacdadd...:2thumbsup:


----------



## StockA4

quality_sound said:


> I sold those Sansui and Earthquake amps. The Sansuis were damned good entry level amps but those Earthquakes could go toe-to-toe with the big boys.


With the idea that the car is "never finished", I pulled the series 8 Hifonics I was running and swapped them straight across for a pair of Earthquakes. I wanted to do a several day head to head basic listening test before the final Orion install. So I've had the 4050 on my comps, and the 2300 on my 10" over the last couple days. I said it about the bench test in the house, and I'll say it with the rolling test bench; I wasn't ready for what I'm getting from these Quakes. One of these days I'll get into a more specific review, but suffice it to say, I was pleasantly surprised and remain impressed with the performance of these amps.

I'll be sad to pull them, but I have a couple Orions giving me a hard time about being shelf queens.


----------



## StockA4

ryanr7386 said:


> Your Dog shows the same amount of interest in your hobby as my Wife does mine  Very nice indeed!


Thank you, Ryan. She could care less about picture time. But when I have a screwgun, or soldering iron in hand, she's always excited to help.


----------



## smgreen20

I loved, miss and now am looking for the only Earthquake amp I had.... The PA-4300. I soooo miss that amp. There's one that's been on ebay for a while and I keep watching it, but it has the other decal on it that I prefer not to have. The one I'm in search of states, "The worlds most powerful amplifier" on it. But I wouldn't say no to the one he's selling. Just other priorities right now. After I get my LANZAR collection to the point I want it, the Earthquakes will be next. 

So here's what showed up this week, and sadly it will be the last for a while. My funds are tapped out now. 

Clarion NIB SET161 tweeters.

















Sorry for the blurry pics, for some reason I just couldn't get a clear focused pic of those.

Clarion A1200, this is my 2nd one. I now have a matching pair, which I wanted.


































A Clarion APA5241
I was a bit upset at how this was shipped, in a bubble padded envelope!!!!! Are you [email protected]!ng kidding me???!!! All appears to be well. You can see how the "package" arrived, that's the condition it showed up in.

























I opened it in this shot.









I'm a bit blown away by that.


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

*4ch MSI Monolithic PA-400 tiny amplifier New in box


MSI Monolithic PA400 :

4x20W RMS @ 4 Ohms
(1993)
*

























































































​


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

*ALPINE Oldschool Family



























1pc Alpine 5953 CD Changer Commander




























Alpine CD Changers :

1pc 5950
1pc 5959s
3pcs 5959
1pc 5957s
1pc 5952v
3pcs 4905 magazine extra




























































1pc Alpine 4323 Interconnector (Coaxial Digital to Optical Digital )




























Alpine Head Units :
4pcs 7909J
1pc 7909
1pc 7909L
1pc 7620e
1pc 7618e
1pc 7618
1pc 7390e
1pc 7524
1pc 7525


Actually I have 4pcs of this Alpine 7909J JUBA (Japanese Version) and 1pc Alpine 7909 + 1pc 7909L,but the other 3pcs of 7909J ( installed in the car and stay cool in my storage for spare ) and 7909 + 7909L ( still in Alpine service center for power supply check up ),sorry can't put them together in the pictures bro.



This is the 1 from my 4 Alpine 7909J :






















































































































1pc Alpine 4370 Remote Controller 


















2pcs Alpine 3900 DAC


















1set Alpine 3342 Equalizer/Sound Field Processor


























1pc Alpine ERE-G180 Crossover
1pc Alpine 3448 Graphic Equalizer









1pc Alpine 3656 Active Crossover Network 











Alpine Amplifiers :
2pcs 3502 ( 2 x 25W RMS )
1pc 3558 Class A Amplifier ( 4x 50W RMS )
































































*


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

Robb said:


> Dropped into an old skool stereo shop recently here in Toronto called Stereo king. They had all kinds of new old stock car amps, telephones and some stereo equipment.
> Picked up a new old stock Mitsubishi CVX-3 amplifier, Made in Japan, fresh from 1986 :laugh:
> Paid only $40 for it.
> 
> Here's the catalog from 1986.
> Mitsubishi Car Stereo Catalog 1986 | eBay
> 
> Some pics:



Wooow,really cool,amazing Bro Robb!
:surprised::surprised::surprised::surprised::surprised::surprised:


----------



## bigdwiz

:bowdown: >> We are not worthy of that Alpine collection


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

heheheeee,are you joking Bro Bigdwiz ? :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Your oldschool stereo video on youtube really cool bro,so many rare items I can watcch there bro.

I thought you have more Alpine collection than mine bro...


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

*
Earthquake 42000BX 
1000 watts RMS x 2 @ 4ohms 
500 watts RMS x 4 @ 2ohms
250 watts RMS x 4 @ 4ohms
MADE in USA

*This AMP is Highly Underrated

*


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

*LINEAR POWER 8002SW 




1 x 800W @ 8 or 4 ohms (12.5V - 0.08% THD)
Maximum / peak power : 2400 watts
Damping Factor: 220 / 110 (8 ohms / 4 ohms)
2 Ohm St 4 Ohm Mono Capable 
S/N Ratio: 85 dB
Fuse: External 60A
14.5" x 9.5" x 3" (36.8cm x 24.1cm x 7.6cm)


*


----------



## bkjay

Great stuff man! Do you mind posting gut shots of the earthquake? Thanks.


----------



## smgreen20

GAS.. I want your PA-4300!!! That's the version I've been looking for. I used to have one, should've never let it go. There's one on eBay, but it has the other version of the sticker on it.


----------



## normalicy

Wow, GASOLINEaudiostation bringin it.


----------



## StockA4

GASOLINEaudiostation said:


> *
> Earthquake 42000BX
> 
> Sweet baby Jesus.
> 
> I think this is the first time I've seen that particular BX. And of course the 4300 moves me. Again you have shown us the way.
> 
> Are we getting sneak peeks at an actual museum, or is this just a collection? I hope the word "just" doesn't get lost in translation. Either way, you're killing my neck.*​


----------



## 90scaraudio

Some amps I've repaired


----------



## smgreen20

90scaraudio, any of that bought at GoodVibes? Been there a few times myself. Been awhile though.


----------



## PPI_GUY

GASOLINEaudiostation, please check your private messages. I sent you something.


----------



## 90scaraudio

None has been from Goodvibes, they are all about home theater anymore. All these did not work when I purchased them, some were very bad off.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Gasoline Audio has some of the freshest minitiest OS gear I've ever seen. That is one impressive Alpine collection and the Power 1000C's are amazing!

Interested in another 3348 eq? I have one in good condition that I bought many years ago to use but was sadly disappointed to see it doesn't have a spectrum 'analyzer' display. Like who would create an electronic EQ and not provide a spectrum display????


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

@ bkjay : I'm sorry bro,the 42000bx just installed in my friend's car yesterday,but whenever that 42000 or the other unit in my hand,I'll take the gut pictures and I'll post here bro.. 

@ smgreen20 : I'm so sorry bro,the PA-4300 in my picture sold already last year bro

@ normalicy : thanks a lot bro

@ StockA4 : all the pictures have bee taken at my place in 2013 except the picture that has pa-4300 on it is my 2010 OS gear collection bro,and the PA-4300 sold to my friend last year and some of gears have been sold bro,I'll try to take th pictures of present day's OS gear collection ASAP and I'll post it here bro

http://www.modifikasi.com/archive/index.php/t-228588.html


@ PPI_GUY : PM checked and replied bro

@ SUX 2BU : thanks a lot bro,at the moment,I'm looking for another oldschool Alpine CD changer controller,do you have one for sell bro?


----------



## smgreen20

GASOLINEaudiostation said:


> @ smgreen20 : I'm so sorry bro,the PA-4300 in my picture sold already last year


 

A sad day.


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

smgreen20 said:


> A sad day.


Really sorry bro,but I'll try to find the other PA-4300 for you bro. 
"the world's most powerful amplifier" PA-4300 has been stay in my hand twice,and I'll try to find the third one for you bro..


----------



## Robb

GASOLINEaudiostation just owned this thread !

Indonesia, Malaysia, Thailand, Japan, Italy, Germany, Russia are all considered audiophile countries..

LoL

Canada, USA, and Mexico are wannabee audiophiles. 

LoL


----------



## ryanr7386

Robb said:


> GASOLINEaudiostation just owned this thread !
> 
> Indonesia, Malaysia, Thailand, Japan, Italy, Germany, Russia are all considered audiophile countries..
> 
> LoL
> 
> Canada, USA, and Mexico are wannabee audiophiles.
> 
> LoL


He is an honest seller as well if anyone here needs to know! I have dealt with Chris on a couple occasions (2-Alpine 3900DAC's) FWIW!!


----------



## smgreen20

For Clarion, even Canada has a better line then the US. Or did anyway.


GASOLINE, No worry, No hurry. Believe it or not, I traded a LANZAR LXR200 for the Earthquake PA-4300. The guy I traded said that the 4300 was to much for his car.


----------



## cutra

GASOLINEaudiostation said:


> *4pcs of Wavelength PWR-400 NIB
> 
> 
> PWR-400 Rated Power :
> 
> 2x 200 W @ 4 ohm stereo
> 2x 350 W @ 2 ohm stereo
> 1x 650 W @ 4 ohm mono
> 
> Stereo Separation 78 dB
> THD .03%
> signal to noise >100dB
> Dampening Factor >450
> 
> 
> 
> Features:
> 
> -Mosfet Power Supply
> -Class AB Circuitry
> -Internal Bridging
> -Dual Gain Controls
> -Over Current Protection
> -Oversized Haetsink
> -Din & RCA inputs
> 
> Made in Mississauga,Ontario,CANADA
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Send all of those Wavelength amplifiers back to me over here in Ontario Canada!!!


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

Robb said:


> GASOLINEaudiostation just owned this thread !
> 
> Indonesia, Malaysia, Thailand, Japan, Italy, Germany, Russia are all considered audiophile countries..
> 
> LoL
> 
> Canada, USA, and Mexico are wannabee audiophiles.
> 
> LoL




Hahahhaaaaa,you're kidding me Robb,how can I owned this thread,just see my potition bro,I'm just a DIYMA Freshman bro.. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:








ryanr7386 said:


> He is an honest seller as well if anyone here needs to know! I have dealt with Chris on a couple occasions (2-Alpine 3900DAC's) FWIW!!



Thanks a lot for your trust and testi Rick.... 






smgreen20 said:


> For Clarion, even Canada has a better line then the US. Or did anyway.
> 
> 
> GASOLINE, No worry, No hurry. Believe it or not, I traded a LANZAR LXR200 for the Earthquake PA-4300. The guy I traded said that the 4300 was to much for his car.




WWOOOOOOOWWW :surprised::surprised::surprised::surprised::surprised:
That really a GREAT DEAL bro 







cutra said:


> Send all of those Wavelength amplifiers back to me over here in Ontario Canada!!!


That's nothing impossible bro,but anyway,I like to keep it for myself at least 1pc of PWR400 bro..


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

*DAVID HAFLER MA-1 




spec @ 12 volts :

2 x 100 watt rms @ 4 ohms


In 1987, the Hafler product line was acquired by Rockford Corporation of Tempe, Arizona. This led to more advances in products and technology including the patented Trans-nova power amplifiers.
*


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

*Best Hi-end SONY Amplifier ever Build (SONY XES-M50)




Sony XES-M50 
2 x 50W @ 4 ohms (0.03% / 0.5% THD with NFB On/Off)
2 x 100W @ 2 ohms (0.03% / 0.5% THD with NFB On/Off)
2 x 200W @ 1 ohm (0.05% / 0.5% THD with NFB On/Off)
1 x 400W @ 2 ohms bridged
Fuse: 2 x 30A

. Dual mono des




































































































































































































































































*​


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

*B-52 US-2300X 2x300W RMS Amplifier w/ variable freq 3rd order active x-over 


Spec:
2x300W RMS @ 4 Ohms
2 Ohms Stable
MADE IN USA

​*




























































































































































































​


----------



## bkjay

I in love with the Sony guts.Very Very sexy. Thanks for posting.


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

*Infinity RSA-450 Reference Standard Amplifier 


2x225W RMS @ 4Ohms
1x900W RMS @ 4Ohms Bridged
MADE IN USA
​*
























































































































​


----------



## Robb

GASOLINEaudiostation said:


> Wooow,really cool,amazing Bro Robb!
> :surprised::surprised::surprised::surprised::surprised::surprised:


thanks 

Those Wavelength amps were made 10 minutes from my house !

Here is a sneak peak of my latest purchase #291/300: Coming in mail soon.


----------



## Darth SQ

Robb said:


> thanks
> 
> Those Wavelength amps were made 10 minutes from my house !
> 
> Here is a sneak peak of my latest purchase #291/300: Coming in mail soon.


'Bout f'n time. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Robb

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> 'Bout f'n time.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


hey hey now... 
It's not exactly easy to find one of these, mint complete in box, that goes for sale, for a reasonable price, these days you know ! :laugh:


----------



## The Dude

Amazing collection GASOLINEaudiostation, thanks for sharing! 1 of 2 PWR150's I have (for now) and an old Petras crossover.


----------



## Robb

Neat, Rare, obscure Petras.


----------



## jmacdadd

Robb said:


> hey hey now...
> It's not exactly easy to find one of these, mint complete in box, that goes for sale, for a reasonable price, these days you know ! :laugh:


Well, if anyone wants to blow a wad on one here it is...

Alpine 7909 30th Anniversary


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

*Rare and High end Couple : The Beauty and The Beast 



The Beauty 
"ALPINE 3558 4x60W RMS CLASS A Amplifier"



The BEAST 
"ALPINE 3545 2x250W RMS @ 4 Ohms"
​*


*The Beauty 
Alpine 3558 
Class A amplifier
4 x 40w @ 4 ohms (12V),
4 x 60w @ 4 ohms (14.4V),
4 x 120w @ 2 ohms (14.4V),
2 x 200w @ 4 ohms bridged (14.4V),
Fuse: 2 x 20A*













































































































































*and 




The BEAST 
Alpine 3545 
2 x 250W @ 4 ohms (0.08% THD)
2 x 350W @ 2 ohms (0.8% THD)
1 x 700W @ 4 ohms bridged (0.8% THD)
Freq. Response: 10Hz ~ 50kHz
S/N Ratio: 110 dBA
Fuse: 3 x 30A
Dimensions: 17.3" x 9.1" x 2.9" (44cm x 23.2cm x 7.3cm)*


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

Robb said:


> thanks
> 
> Those Wavelength amps were made 10 minutes from my house !
> 
> Here is a sneak peak of my latest purchase #291/300: Coming in mail soon.




Ouuuuch,that's really close Robb...



Robb,I love your latest purchase so much..
The 7909J and the 7909 30th Anniversary Edition are one of the best sounds head unit I've ever heard.


----------



## gckless

GASOLINEaudiostation said:


> *Rare and High end Couple : The Beauty and The Beast
> 
> 
> 
> The Beauty
> "ALPINE 3558 4x60W RMS CLASS A Amplifier"
> 
> 
> 
> The BEAST
> "ALPINE 3545 2x250W RMS @ 4 Ohms"
> ​*
> 
> 
> *The Beauty
> Alpine 3558
> Class A amplifier
> 4 x 40w @ 4 ohms (12V),
> 4 x 60w @ 4 ohms (14.4V),
> 4 x 120w @ 2 ohms (14.4V),
> 2 x 200w @ 4 ohms bridged (14.4V),
> Fuse: 2 x 20A*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BEAST
> Alpine 3545
> 2 x 250W @ 4 ohms (0.08% THD)
> 2 x 350W @ 2 ohms (0.8% THD)
> 1 x 700W @ 4 ohms bridged (0.8% THD)
> Freq. Response: 10Hz ~ 50kHz
> S/N Ratio: 110 dBA
> Fuse: 3 x 30A
> Dimensions: 17.3" x 9.1" x 2.9" (44cm x 23.2cm x 7.3cm)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


:speechless::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:

Those look amazing. They definitely look handwired too. Around what years?


----------



## BowDown

You rang? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

gckless said:


> :speechless::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:
> 
> Those look amazing. They definitely look handwired too. Around what years?


They were from late 80's to early 90's bro,both of them were made by Luxman Corporation,which handled to built Alpine's High end Amplifier just like Alpine MRV-F900 and Alpine High end OS gears like Alpine 3900-DAC,and Alpine Juba's horn tweeter bro.


----------



## chad

Quoted the whole bigass post.......


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

*Micro Components/MCS (Japan Domestic Market) Single Ended Full Tube Amplifier



Spec :
2 x 10W RMS
*





























































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

* 
" MCS Micro Components " 

JDM Rare Car Audio Brand 














MCS TA-50 Amplifier 

Spec :
2x50W RMS Direct Dual Mono Amplifier





































MCS Duet III Dual Mono Amplifier

Spec :
2x50W RMS 






























































































MCS EL-2 Full Tube Preamp w/ JAN 5751 tubes










































































































​*


----------



## subwoofery

Sweet... I never heard of MCS as a car audio brand and LOVE their "Milbert" look of their single ended tube amp  

Kelvin


----------



## deeppinkdiver

More beautiful amplifiers!

Its amazing what this man has..


----------



## Robb

deeppinkdiver said:


> More beautiful amplifiers!
> 
> Its amazing what this man has..


He is from a part of the world where it is easy to find this stuff.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Robb said:


> He is from a part of the world where it is easy to find this stuff.




Is that right?? Ill have to talk to the wife, looks like Cancun this fall is out.. Is it TWA that flies from Ohio to Indonesia? lol


----------



## sinister-kustoms

GASOLINEaudiostation said:


> *Best Hi-end SONY Amplifier ever Build (SONY XES-M50)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sony XES-M50
> 2 x 50W @ 4 ohms (0.03% / 0.5% THD with NFB On/Off)
> 2 x 100W @ 2 ohms (0.03% / 0.5% THD with NFB On/Off)
> 2 x 200W @ 1 ohm (0.05% / 0.5% THD with NFB On/Off)
> 1 x 400W @ 2 ohms bridged
> Fuse: 2 x 30A
> 
> . Dual mono des
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


Goddamn that is one sexy amp! Very nice collection you have there!


----------



## Ampman

Had a tuff time getting this one, P.O. Lost it and had no idea where it was at. Finally showed up today. Special Edition A2100 its going to need some work a project for later, has a bipolar power supply. Wonder where the rest of the board went hehe.


----------



## Ampman

GASOLINEaudiostation said:


> *Micro Components/MCS (Japan Domestic Market) Single Ended Full Tube Amplifier
> 
> 
> 
> Spec :
> 2 x 10W RMS
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Luv those tube amplifiers, very nice amp. Looks to be at least 50 pounds but bet it sounds awesome


----------



## jmacdadd

Ampman said:


> Had a tuff time getting this one, P.O. Lost it and had no idea where it was at. Finally showed up today. Special Edition A2100 its going to need some work a project for later, has a bipolar power supply. Wonder where the rest of the board went hehe.


I have one that's in better condition (and it happens to be for sale...wink wink)...I am pretty sure mine is the model with the full size board in it. 

Speaking of boards, I don't know that the board in your A2100 is bridgeable mono...the wiring colors are consistent with the very early PPI Mosfets (pre M/AM) and they weren't bridgeable...

I have a pic, somewhere, from when I have about a dozen of these amps and there was an A250, A275, and A2100 all lined up with the bottom plates off...can you guess which one of the three amps had the biggest board?

I'll see if I can find it tonight and post it.


----------



## Ampman

I get the amps that are broke an need some TLC. Precision Power 2150M needs some repairs a project for when I get some extra time to work on it. It didnt have side covers or even a bottom but no big deal I've got those for it, not in real bad shape either. I've got 2 more amps coming from a fellow DIYMA member Crutchfield CR2X30. After getting those there's only 4 more amps Im looking for and I'm done collecting old school gear like most I've said that before but its for certain


----------



## Ampman

jmacdadd said:


> I have one that's in better condition (and it happens to be for sale...wink wink)...I am pretty sure mine is the model with the full size board in it.
> 
> Speaking of boards, I don't know that the board in your A2100 is bridgeable mono...the wiring colors are consistent with the very early PPI Mosfets (pre M/AM) and they weren't bridgeable...
> 
> I have a pic, somewhere, from when I have about a dozen of these amps and there was an A250, A275, and A2100 all lined up with the bottom plates off...can you guess which one of the three amps had the biggest board?
> 
> I'll see if I can find it tonight and post it.


I've got all three of those amps you listed and the A250 is actually bigger than the others lol


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> I've got all three of those amps you listed and the A250 is actually bigger than the others lol


I could be wrong about the A250 being bigger lol its been some time since I've looked at those and at the moment I don't feel much like messing with it. So a pic would be great


----------



## rton20s

GASOLINEaudiostation said:


> *Best Hi-end SONY Amplifier ever Build (SONY XES-M50)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sony XES-M50
> 2 x 50W @ 4 ohms (0.03% / 0.5% THD with NFB On/Off)
> 2 x 100W @ 2 ohms (0.03% / 0.5% THD with NFB On/Off)
> 2 x 200W @ 1 ohm (0.05% / 0.5% THD with NFB On/Off)
> 1 x 400W @ 2 ohms bridged
> Fuse: 2 x 30A
> 
> . Dual mono des
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


I can't help but quote the whole post back. That Sony is absolutely gorgeous. I'd seriously hang that thing up on the wall as art, internal exposed.


----------



## PPI Master

GASOLINEaudiostation said:


> *Best Hi-end SONY Amplifier ever Build (SONY XES-M50)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sony XES-M50
> 2 x 50W @ 4 ohms (0.03% / 0.5% THD with NFB On/Off)
> 2 x 100W @ 2 ohms (0.03% / 0.5% THD with NFB On/Off)
> 2 x 200W @ 1 ohm (0.05% / 0.5% THD with NFB On/Off)
> 1 x 400W @ 2 ohms bridged
> Fuse: 2 x 30A
> 
> . Dual mono des
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee421/kawaino_ona/IMG_5905.jpg[/IMG[
> [IMG]http://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee421/kawaino_ona/IMG_5848.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those COPPER screws used inside and outside alike? Wow, what a beauty !!*​


----------



## bigdwiz

1990 RF Punch Pro SPP-124 vs. 1994 RF Power PWR-812 vs. 2002 Punch HX2 RFP-2212...two 3" coils vs. one 4" coil. Which one would you prefer?


----------



## Robb

2002 Punch HX2 RFP-2212


----------



## Randyman...

^^ Agreed  Those HX2's are also pretty nice...

It's always a bit humorous to look back at the old driver's limitations compared to modern subs. I believe my old SPP-184 Punch Pro 18"s had a dismal Xmax of like 8mm and 500WRMS handling! They still slammed very well in a HUGE ported box, though (6+ cubes per)  I'll take a modern small-box sub over most any older 90's subs - but nostalgia still plays a part for this old fart...


----------



## bigdwiz

Yeah, the old subs are lacking the technology advancements of the newer subs, no doubt about that! I wanted to try out a pair of the Punch Pro SPP-124's mainly for nostalgia. They were like $499 each back in the day, no way I could afford them then, got a decent deal on a pair of pretty mint ones, so I decided I'd try them out.


----------



## The Dude

SPP124 and PWR812 T/S specs attached.


----------



## The Dude

RFP2212 specs.


----------



## The Dude

I always liked the Fosgate subs from the 90's that I ran, like the RFP1408's, great little subs. Like others I could never afford the big boy subs back then.


----------



## jcorkin

picked up a fosgate pr2100 a couple weeks ago, she is a bit rough but all there. I also picked up a 1991 Rockford Technical Institue binder/manual with some original manuals and dealer price guides from back in 91 pretty damn cool in my opinion. Ill have to take some pics and post them up in the next day or two.


----------



## Randyman...

jcorkin said:


> I also picked up a 1991 Rockford Technical Institue binder/manual with some original manuals and dealer price guides from back in 91 pretty damn cool in my opinion. Ill have to take some pics and post them up in the next day or two.


I remember those! Does it have the Port Tuning Nomogram in it?:


----------



## jcorkin

Yes it does. Lots of good info in it, some good reading for sure.


----------



## Randyman...

I think the one I had (where I got that nomogram from) was either a '91 like yours or possibly the next revision (remember having it around '93 or so). Indeed - that stuff blew my mind back in the day! 

I also had the Rockford "Perfect Interface" hand-held battery powered _OSC-2_ sweepable frequency generator for port tuning and other functions. Think it had pink noise, too. I used to love sweeping around my systems with that thing!


----------



## jcorkin

the one I have is the 90-91 manual with everything still in it.


----------



## miniSQ

imjustjason said:


> Manville's Celics didn't ever appear in a magazine as a featured car.


i think you are wrong...because i remember drooling over a Celica that had 8 J L audio isobaric 8's inverted in the hatch, one set on each side i believe, and i think it used PPI amps and MB quart drivers.

it was may favorite install ever, right up there with lucio proni's mustang.

This vehicle may or may not have been the actual car that competed in the competition in 1990. But i think it might have been.


----------



## jmacdadd

Sending PPI-Art Collector (Bret) some more PPI Art plugs to help finish up what he needs for his install...and a couple plugs for his components...

While digging for plugs, I found a pretty much new TCU and pump. Don't have the official liquid cooling connectors or anything...just the TCU and pump...if anyone has been looking for one just PM me.


----------



## naujokas

new purchases to my HU collection:
Denon DCT 1000R PCM1702 Similar to DCT A100 | eBay


----------



## Darth SQ

jmacdadd said:


> Sending PPI-Art Collector (Bret) some more PPI Art plugs to help finish up what he needs for his install...and a couple plugs for his components...
> 
> While digging for plugs, I found a pretty much new TCU and pump. Don't have the official liquid cooling connectors or anything...just the TCU and pump...if anyone has been looking for one just PM me.


Awesome!
I've never seen an original pump before.
Do you have the temp probe that goes with the TCU?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## The Dude

Fosgate Audiophile 8's and 6's. RFA-88's & RFA-64's.


----------



## naujokas

Another new purchase - $12 
very very good cosmetic condition, any defective speaker power amplifier - was played 2om speaker (seen under-wire connection)
*PIONERR DEH-880RDS* with the original wires and mounting sleeve


----------



## The Dude

^ Nice old Pioneer deck! Reminds me of my first deck, a DEH-730, back in 1993.


----------



## jmacdadd

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Awesome!
> I've never seen an original pump before.
> Do you have the temp probe that goes with the TCU?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I do not have the temp probe that goes with it...but, my understanding that a suitable replacement would be just about any 12V temp sensor...

Maybe something similar to one of the below would work with it?

Car in Out LED Thermometer Temperature Clock Time Calendar Sensor for 12V Auto | eBay

Eberspacher Heater Room Temperature Remote Sensor 12V or 24V | eBay

12V 6W Smart Fan Speed Controller A with Temperature Sensor for CPU Cooling Fan | eBay


----------



## SHAGGS

GASOLINEaudiostation said:


>


I'll have to show this to my best friend. He works for Raytheon, in thier aerospace division.
And that Sony amp is nuts!


----------



## SUX 2BU

bigdwiz said:


> 1990 RF Punch Pro SPP-124 vs. 1994 RF Power PWR-812 vs. 2002 Punch HX2 RFP-2212...two 3" coils vs. one 4" coil. Which one would you prefer?


Nice collection. I would add the DVC 12" to that for a contender as well. 

For nostalgia and classic good looks (cone-side): the Pro.
For great performance and unbeatable magnet-side good looks: the Power.
For sheer output: the HX2

I had a Power 12 and loved it. With 400 RMS on a Punch 100ix it did great things. Always got lots of wows when it was shown with the magnet out too.
The Pros I'll always have a soft spot for. They were one of the first 'hard core' serious subs with a "massive" for the time 160 oz. magnet structure. When you plot their response curve, they give somewhat strange results and I think were a little finicky in what kind of box you put them in. Huge and ported sounds about right though lol


----------



## chad

SHAGGS said:


> I'll have to show this to my best friend. He works for Raytheon, in thier aerospace division.
> And that Sony amp is nuts!


Raytheon started in electronics. Most people who work on tube stuff have boxes of their tubes.

Raytheon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Cool44breeze

Check out the Infinity Beta One Install on my profile..


----------



## normalicy

naujokas said:


> Another new purchase - $12
> very very good cosmetic condition, any defective speaker power amplifier - was played 2om speaker (seen under-wire connection)
> *PIONERR DEH-880RDS* with the original wires and mounting sleeve


Similar to my first CD player as well. IMO, one of the best units they ever released as far as ergonomics are concerned. I never had to look down to use mine. With the newer units, I practically have to pull over to use them.

FYI, if you pull the faceplate apart and pull the gels off of either the green or amber bulbs, it's gives a very cool white glow. I was years ahead of everyone else on that one. Not nearly as annoying as the blue that you see all over today. Oh and the buttons on those units failed pretty easy, fortunately, they are easily replaced.


----------



## SHAGGS

chad said:


> Raytheon started in electronics. Most people who work on tube stuff have boxes of their tubes.
> 
> Raytheon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Neat! I didn't know alot about the company, or what he does for that matter. All I know is Uncle Sam pays his salary, and he can't talk about anything he does. 
He prolly knows the history. He's always been more of an electronics nerd than me.


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

PPI Master said:


> GASOLINEaudiostation said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Best Hi-end SONY Amplifier ever Build (SONY XES-M50)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sony XES-M50
> 2 x 50W @ 4 ohms (0.03% / 0.5% THD with NFB On/Off)
> 2 x 100W @ 2 ohms (0.03% / 0.5% THD with NFB On/Off)
> 2 x 200W @ 1 ohm (0.05% / 0.5% THD with NFB On/Off)
> 1 x 400W @ 2 ohms bridged
> Fuse: 2 x 30A
> 
> . Dual mono des
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee421/kawaino_ona/IMG_5905.jpg[/IMG[
> [IMG]http://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee421/kawaino_ona/IMG_5848.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those COPPER screws used inside and outside alike? Wow, what a beauty !!*​
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Those are solid COPPER screws bro..*​
Click to expand...


----------



## Robb

GASOLINEaudiostation said:


> PPI Master said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are solid COPPER screws bro..
> 
> 
> 
> Solid copper ? wow. Thought they are copper plated ! :worried:
Click to expand...


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

Same like you Robb,I was surprised when the first time I saw this Sony XES M50's cimponent,gold plated pbc,gold plated capacitor feet,and those COPPER screws Robb..


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

*The First Japanese u-Dimension Amplifiers

u-Dimension U20VS + u-Dimension U40XZ V.2 




u-Dimension U20VS spec:
µ-Dimension Forte 20VS 
Output Power at 12V:
2 x 75W @ 4 ohms (<0.05% THD)
2 x 150W @ 2 ohms
1 x 300W @a 4 ohms bridged
Output Power at 13.8V:
2 x 105W @ 4 ohms
2 x 210W @ 2 ohms
1 x 420W @ 4 ohms bridged
Fuse: 25A
Retail price : 180.000 yen


Frequency Response (1dB BOX) -- 10Hz - 50KHz
Total Harmonic Distorition -- <0.05%
Signal to Noise Ratio -- >102dB
Input Sensitivity -- 300mV - 3V
Input Impedance 20K ohm
Damping Factor -- >250
Stereo Separation -- >70dB
Fuse Rating -- 25A
Output Impedance -- 2-8 Ohm
Digital Volt Meter -- 3.5

Comes with digital Display and Dual Gain Control



u-Dimension U40XZ V.2 spec:

4 Ohm, stereo -- 75Wx4(RMS)
2 Ohm, stereo -- 150Wx4(RMS)
4 Ohm, bridge -- 300Wx2(RMS)
Retail Price : 240.000 yen


Frequency Response (1dB BOX) -- 10Hz - 50KHz
Total Harmonic Distorition -- <0.05%
Signal to Noise Ratio -- >102dB
Input Sensitivity -- 300mV - 3V
Input Impedance 20K ohm
Damping Factor -- >250
Stereo Separation -- >70dB
Fuse Rating -- 50A
Output Impedance -- 2-8 Ohm
Digital Volt Meter -- 3.5

Comes with digital Display and Dual Gain Control





​*


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

*ADS PowerPlate 80 

*


----------



## dratunes

Your an ******* in a good way!!! I guess!!! lol


----------



## NonSenCe

oooo.. pretty amplifiers.


----------



## chad

Always cracked me up that people of that time poo-pooed every dingle stereo receiver with a STK chip then jizzed in heir pants over the ADS products with... an STK chip.


----------



## smgreen20

No action in this section in over 24 hours.... 

I'll change that. 

I bought this amp back in '96 and ran it for years. Got stupid and sold it to a friend, but the up side was that he was willing to sell it back to me. I told him from day one that if he ever went to sell it to come to me first. Years went by and nothing. I called him out of the blue last week about something nonrelated and asked if he still had it. He said yes that I can just HAVE it back. I didn't feel right just taking it back for free so I gave him $20. 
She's now back home with me were she belongs. For some reason I have a very strange attachment to this amp. I ran it back in the day to Phoenix Gold Sapphire 6 1/2" comps on chs 1/2 stereo, and bridged chs 3/4 to 2 Phoenix Gold XS104 10" subs at 2 ohms mono. She never got hot or gave me ANY issues. 

Clarion APA4160.


----------



## Foshow

new here and thought I would share a few. Not too old but they are still goodies.


----------



## Foshow

anyone remember these things?


----------



## Doc ProMos

Couple of new amps for the collection.. not cleaned up yet, but still spectacular


----------



## SilkySlim

smgreen20 said:


> No action in this section in over 24 hours....
> 
> I'll change that.
> 
> I bought this amp back in '96 and ran it for years. Got stupid and sold it to a friend, but the up side was that he was willing to sell it back to me. I told him from day one that if he ever went to sell it to come to me first. Years went by and nothing. I called him out of the blue last week about something nonrelated and asked if he still had it. He said yes that I can just HAVE it back. I didn't feel right just taking it back for free so I gave him $20.
> She's now back home with me were she belongs. For some reason I have a very strange attachment to this amp. I ran it back in the day to Phoenix Gold Sapphire 6 1/2" comps on chs 1/2 stereo, and bridged chs 3/4 to 2 Phoenix Gold XS104 10" subs at 2 ohms mono. She never got hot or gave me ANY issues.
> 
> Clarion APA4160.


Those Clarion adas were some of the smoothest best sounding amps from Japan of the day.


----------



## n_olympios

Foshow said:


> anyone remember these things?


I do!


----------



## smgreen20

SilkySlim said:


> Those Clarion adas were some of the smoothest best sounding amps from Japan of the day.


Ahhh, but they weren't made on Japan yet. Made in Walton, KY. If I recall, it wasn't until the following year with the model change that they went to Japan.


----------



## SilkySlim

Ah that makes sense! Well at least of the Japanese brands. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marvnmars

Doc ProMos said:


> Couple of new amps for the collection.. not cleaned up yet, but still spectacular


Doc, I hope you did not you pay gold weight $$ for those amps.. pretty gold plating on those.


----------



## Darth SQ

The Dude said:


> ^ Nice old Pioneer deck! Reminds me of my first deck, a DEH-730, back in 1993.


Dude,
Love the new pic.
Stance is dead on perfect.
I'm not sure how you turned my parent's 1980's car into something that looks like Boyd Cottington got ahold of but well none-the-less, well done! :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> Couple of new amps for the collection.. not cleaned up yet, but still spectacular


Now you just need a gold plated Viper to put them in. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

*1st Gen of Pioneer ODR (Optical Digital Reference)


1pc of RS-K1
1pc of RS-M1
1pc of RS-P1
2pcs of RS-A1
3pcs of RS-A2
2sets of TS-T1RS
2sets of TS-M1RS
2pcs of TS-W1RS
*

















































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## shawnk




----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

*Earthquake LS-12 Double Spider Subwoofer*
















































































​


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

*Cerwin Vega Stroker 12 and 15 inch Subwoofer*
































































































​


----------



## Robb

GASOLINEaudiostation,

did you win the Indonesia lottery or something ? Jeez


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

I hope there's a lottery with great oldschool gears prize Robb,LOL

But I just felt like that when the ODRs being mine Robb,wakakaaa...


----------



## ryanr7386

GASOLINEaudiostation said:


> I hope there's a lottery with great oldschool gears prize Robb,LOL
> 
> But I just felt like that when the ODRs being mine Robb,wakakaaa...



Chris, I always stated that you were "The Man" ! 

Awesome collection of gear you have!


----------



## smgreen20

Shista, do you have a thing for ODR gear.....

It looks a little lacking, and you call yourself a collector.....






Nice set though btw.


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

Thanks a lot Rick,I just want to share what I've got to all OS Gears lovers,as what I've got after often watching this awesome thread that makes me really happy Rick.







smgreen20 said:


> Shista, do you have a thing for ODR gear.....
> 
> It looks a little lacking, and you call yourself a collector.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice set though btw.


Shista,sorry if I bothering you,I just post here what I've got to share to each other OS gears lovers,because for me,I'm felt so happy when watching so many OS gears shared in this Old School show off thread,and I don't claimed myself as a collector or what I've got is a complete collection of ODR or something,my collections are nothing of yours shista.I'm new here and interested to post here just because I thought we're all have a same hobby here,nothing more or less.


Best Regards,
Chris.


----------



## EriCCirE

He was joking. Your collection pics are appreciated by all.


----------



## smgreen20

EriCCirE said:


> He was joking. Your collection pics are appreciated by all.


This. 







I was just messing with you. It's all good. I/we enjoy what you've posted. And face it Chris, you're a collector.


----------



## Ampman

Got these a few weeks ago, 2 old school Crutchfield CR2X30's. these are pertty old they have bipolar power supplies most Ive seen are MOSFET power supplies. The best looking one has very low sound a project for later, the other perfect, not in bad shape for their age.


----------



## ryanr7386

Ampman said:


> Got these a few weeks ago, 2 old school Crutchfield CR2X30's. these are pertty old they have bipolar power supplies most Ive seen are MOSFET power supplies. The best looking one has very low sound a project for later, the other perfect, not in bad shape for their age.


Weren't those produced by Soundstream for Crutchfield?

Very nice, remember these well.


----------



## ChrisB

ryanr7386 said:


> Weren't those produced by Soundstream for Crutchfield?


I know some were built by Precision Power. I'm not so sure about Soundstream though as their amplifiers seemed to always utilize a weird way of mounting the FETs.


----------



## Reimers

not to oldschool but the cerwin vega vmax15 is allready 10years old 










my pride the cerwin vega ai12d. 
to bad i cant find one more and run a pair of them


----------



## jcorkin

I would love to have some old strokers, so sexy!!!!


----------



## Ampman

ryanr7386 said:


> Weren't those produced by Soundstream for Crutchfield?
> 
> Very nice, remember these well.


Just by how they look you'd think SoundStream ? but these are made by PPI. The best looking one has very... low output not sure what's going on there so when I get a few more of what I'm working on fixed I'm tearing into that thing to see what's causing that problem, for just 60 watts rms into a 4 ohm load the one working rite is Dang...... Loud lol very impressed with this little guy


----------



## Ampman

Well heck far guess I fell off the wagon the other day, I know I said no more collecting old school gear for me. It was my fingers fault an I'm leaving it at that hehe


----------



## Robb

I finally got my Holy grail Alpine 7909 30th anniversary model, #291/300.


----------



## n_olympios

And yet no pics to prove it. 

J/k Rob, well done mate!


----------



## SUX 2BU

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Dude,
> Love the new pic.
> Stance is dead on perfect.
> I'm not sure how you turned my parent's 1980's car into something that looks like Boyd Cottington got ahold of but well none-the-less, well done! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I agree. Great looking Cutty Ross. Euro-noses are the best. Got a healthy small block in it I hope?


----------



## msmith

A little time travel back to 1989... My Celica, one day before it won its first IASCA Finals. 

http://youtu.be/5qV27hqtKFQ


----------



## darkhart

msmith said:


> A little time travel back to 1989... My Celica, one day before it won its first IASCA Finals.
> 
> Manville Smith's 1984 Celica GT at the IASCA Finals (better audio) - YouTube


Wow you took me back with that video lol, question is that the keypad to an Alpine 8080 alarm in the center of the dash??


----------



## bkjay

Very Very SWEET!


----------



## miniSQ

msmith said:


> A little time travel back to 1989... My Celica, one day before it won its first IASCA Finals.
> 
> Manville Smith's 1984 Celica GT at the IASCA Finals (better audio) - YouTube


This is awesome, but didn't you guys do a similar Toyota, around the same time period that was in Car audio or car stereo review mag?? I have been dying to see that car again.


----------



## msmith

darkhart said:


> Wow you took me back with that video lol, question is that the keypad to an Alpine 8080 alarm in the center of the dash??


The Alarm was a VSE Quantum.


----------



## msmith

miniSQ said:


> This is awesome, but didn't you guys do a similar Toyota, around the same time period that was in Car audio or car stereo review mag?? I have been dying to see that car again.


You're thinking of Harry Lord's white 87 Supra. It was featured in Car Audio & Electronics magazine. I have some pics of that one somewhere. I will try to find them.


----------



## miniSQ

msmith said:


> You're thinking of Harry Lord's white 87 Supra. It was featured in Car Audio & Electronics magazine. I have some pics of that one somewhere. I will try to find them.


sweet...thanks!


----------



## darkhart

msmith said:


> The Alarm was a VSE Quantum.


That was my second thought, that was the same one the Fukada used in his yellow blazer that had motorized everything all controlled by the alarm key fob......Those were the "good ole days", thanks for the trip back.


----------



## imjustjason




----------



## msmith

Here is Tommy Clark's famous "Rockit Science" Ford Econoline van. Enjoy.

Tommy Clark's "Rockit Science" 1989 IASCA Finals - YouTube


----------



## SUX 2BU

imjustjason said:


>


That's cool. I was always torn between wanting a Quantum and an 8080. Went with the 8080. I've looked around before for Quantum's for sale online like on Ebay and CL and never ever find them.


----------



## miniSQ

msmith said:


> Here is Tommy Clark's famous "Rockit Science" Ford Econoline van. Enjoy.
> 
> Tommy Clark's "Rockit Science" 1989 IASCA Finals - YouTube


This is such a fun day to part of the car audio world 2 great videos showing a peak into the beginnings of the sport.


----------



## subwoofery

msmith said:


> Here is Tommy Clark's famous "Rockit Science" Ford Econoline van. Enjoy.
> 
> Tommy Clark's "Rockit Science" 1989 IASCA Finals - YouTube


Even by today's standards, this is awesome 

Kelvin


----------



## darkhart

SUX 2BU said:


> I've looked around before for Quantum's for sale online like on Ebay and CL and never ever find them.


FYI don't know if you are still looking but there is one on ebay know...
Old School VSE Quantum Derringer 2 Security System with AWACS Modules Vintage | eBay


----------



## msmith

darkhart said:


> FYI don't know if you are still looking but there is one on ebay know...
> Old School VSE Quantum Derringer 2 Security System with AWACS Modules Vintage | eBay


Why anyone would want to revisit the pain those VSE alarms inflicted is beyond me.


----------



## darkhart

msmith said:


> Why anyone would want to revisit the pain those VSE alarms inflicted is beyond me.


Hahahaha yeah I feel you, but you know that some people are a gluten for punishment...


----------



## miniSQ

its an old school day...first the videos, and then this arrived today in my mailbox. Totally nothing special compared to the stuff that gets posted here...but special to me, as it is was the first real amp i ever bought, like 25 years ago.


----------



## bigdwiz

^^Love those recent "old" videos posted! SOOOO much better than just seeing pics in a magazine!!



Here's a few recent additions....early 90's Rockford Fosgate Power 1000c Mosfet and Kicker "Free Air" F12-4 subwoofers:


----------



## bigdwiz

More pics of the Kicks.... 

Kicker F12-4's

(Thanks to Darin for picking up the subs for me)


----------



## smgreen20

Hay D, it's been awhile. I'm using that Opti50 now that you sold me. Far right.


----------



## chad

msmith said:


> Why anyone would want to revisit the pain those VSE alarms inflicted is beyond me.


You know, as well as I know...... People are odd birds and will do sadomasochistic things for "old skool."


----------



## minbari

miniSQ said:


> its an old school day...first the videos, and then this arrived today in my mailbox. Totally nothing special compared to the stuff that gets posted here...but special to me, as it is was the first real amp i ever bought, like 25 years ago.


That is the first amp I had too. Ran it in trimode. Ran 2 12" blues, 2 6.5" blues, 2 4" Orion xtr, and 2 Orion 1"silk domes. All passive

Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## miniSQ

minbari said:


> That is the first amp I had too. Ran it in trimode. Ran 2 12" blues, 2 6.5" blues, 2 4" Orion xtr, and 2 Orion 1"silk domes. All passive
> 
> Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


same thing..i ran mine on a pair of kicker comp 10's with some alpine comps up front for about 6 months, and then added a 2xs and a dedicated PPI 2050 for some soundstream comps.

Not sure what i am going to do with the Odin this time.


----------



## StockA4

Who needs groceries?








I know it looks like my amps might be in trouble, but they're not. Every precaution has been taken. The only thing that wasn't built into this enclosure was routing. That was my fault for not thinking about it during the build. So I did the best I could with what I had.

The amps aren't touching each other. And the only thing touching the amps is poly, rubber, or foam. And I haven't dialed this in yet, but so far I'm very impressed with everything.


----------



## shawnk

NICE!!


----------



## StockA4

shawnk said:


> NICE!!


Thanks Shawn!


----------



## smgreen20

Looks good thus far Jason. How about a few more pics, closer up?


----------



## StockA4

smgreen20 said:


> Looks good thus far Jason. How about a few more pics, closer up?


I have a couple right now. I'll try to take some better ones later.
































It's still a work in progress. I run the ugly Pioneer which is a wonderful deck by any standards. And I initially thought I wasn't going to run any outboard processing this time. But I chose to use the PPI EPX-205 for two reasons; 1, my Orions like 5 volts and the 8 volt preamp is enough to keep them fed most of the time. 2, I needed to control my sub amp. And anyone who has one of these decks will tell you it's not fun having to wade through the menus. So this crossover works for me for now. I would rather integrate an Orion 300 PRQ. We'll see.

The NT200 is running a set of CDT ES-620 Golds (stock locations), and the Beast is running a Treo SSi 10.22. All at 4 ohms stereo, and 4 ohms bridged. 

Next install will be more of a period piece.

^^That's where the crossover is "supposed" to go.


----------



## adcs1

Tomorrow i go to pick up a Clarion CDC 1805, unused in box. Found it at Finn (norwegian Craigslist) for $50.


----------



## MCLSOUND

StockA4 said:


> I have a couple right now. I'll try to take some better ones later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still a work in progress. I run the ugly Pioneer which is a wonderful deck by any standards. And I initially thought I wasn't going to run any outboard processing this time. But I chose to use the PPI EPX-205 for two reasons; 1, my Orions like 5 volts and the 8 volt preamp is enough to keep them fed most of the time. 2, I needed to control my sub amp. And anyone who has one of these decks will tell you it's not fun having to wade through the menus. So this crossover works for me for now. I would rather integrate an Orion 300 PRQ. We'll see.
> 
> The NT200 is running a set of CDT ES-620 Golds (stock locations), and the Beast is running a Treo SSi 10.22. All at 4 ohms stereo, and 4 ohms bridged.
> 
> Next install will be more of a period piece.
> 
> ^^That's where the crossover is "supposed" to go.


well I'll be a son of a beech
Did you chrome that beast?Is it the one?..the NT looks mint and I bet that system is awsome sounding


----------



## shawnk

The NT really pops with that polished background....cool effect!


----------



## smgreen20

adcs1 said:


> Tomorrow i go to pick up a Clarion CDC 1805, unused in box. Found it at Finn (norwegian Craigslist) for $50.


You lucky bastard,  
I've been looking/wanting one to pair with my ADCS-1. I have two of the 605s, one 1205 and zero 1805s. Great score at that price.

Jason, thanks for yes extra pics. That looks great. What size box in that SSi10 in? Ported/sealed?


----------



## chad

ADCS-1 said:


> C:\Users\Mathias\Pictures\2013-04-08\DSC_0002.JPG


LOL it don't work quite like that.....


----------



## quality_sound

ADCS-1 said:


> Here is yesterdays pick.
> C:\Users\Mathias\Pictures\2013-04-08\DSC_0002.JPG


You can't host pics from your own computer.


----------



## Robb

ADCS-1 said:


> Here is yesterdays pick.
> C:\Users\Mathias\Pictures\2013-04-08\DSC_0002.JPG


Its 2013 and u dont know how to upload a pic ? 
I Knew this in 1997.:laugh:


----------



## ADCS-1

Robb said:


> Its 2013 and u dont know how to upload a pic ?
> I Knew this in 1997.:laugh:


Sorry, Picasa would not cooperate today.


----------



## Robb

ADCS-1 said:


> Sorry, Picasa would not cooperate today.


Postimage.org - free image hosting / image upload


----------



## hybridamp

Those purple Orion NT looked nice!


----------



## astrochex

StockA4 said:


> Who needs groceries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it looks like my amps might be in trouble, but they're not. Every precaution has been taken. The only thing that wasn't built into this enclosure was routing. That was my fault for not thinking about it during the build. So I did the best I could with what I had.
> 
> The amps aren't touching each other. And the only thing touching the amps is poly, rubber, or foam. And I haven't dialed this in yet, but so far I'm very impressed with everything.


If you have the stock exhaust on there, you may want to add heat reflection material to the exhaust shrouds below the trunk.

I have measured temps of 130+ F on the body surface below the carpet. On the surface of the carpet the temps were less. You need to drop the exhaust to do access the shrouds, but it could be worth the effort as insurance to protect your amps.


----------



## The Baron Groog

astrochex said:


> If you have the stock exhaust on there, you may want to add heat reflection material to the exhaust shrouds below the trunk.
> 
> I have measured temps of 130+ F on the body surface below the carpet. On the surface of the carpet the temps were less. You need to drop the exhaust to do access the shrouds, but it could be worth the effort as insurance to protect your amps.


I've got a cat-less aftermarket exhaust on mine and 4 Genesis amps directly above it-they don't even get warm.

Mind you I do have Dynamat Lite with 6mm CCF stuck down all over the floor-though from a noise reduction POV they're pointless after the cat went!


----------



## chad

Robb said:


> Its 2013 and u dont know how to upload a pic ?
> I Knew this in 1997.:laugh:


While on Usenet? :surprised:


----------



## minbari

miniSQ said:


> same thing..i ran mine on a pair of kicker comp 10's with some alpine comps up front for about 6 months, and then added a 2xs and a dedicated PPI 2050 for some soundstream comps.
> 
> Not sure what i am going to do with the Odin this time.


give it to me?


----------



## Ampman

SoundStream D200 this sucker is some kind of old, there one on ampguts web site but it don't look anything like this on the inside


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> SoundStream D200 this sucker is some kind of old, there one on ampguts web site but it don't look anything like this on the inside


Well heck pics won't upload having problems wiff the server again ill try to upload later.. I've never seen one like this


----------



## smgreen20

Are you on your phone posting? there = there's, don't = doesn't, and wiff = with.

 , Just sayin'


----------



## Ampman

smgreen20 said:


> Are you on your phone posting? there = there's, don't = doesn't, and wiff = with.
> 
> , Just sayin'


Yeah I was just goofing around with my words  not sure what's causing this issue with loading pics might be just the server, or the phone itself


----------



## Ampman

Ok finally I can upload pics. I copied the SoundStream D200 from amp guts for a comparison 
big difference in the two.


----------



## imjustjason

Oh, you're talking about that one...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...cussion/52461-what-kind-soundstream-d200.html


----------



## Ampman

imjustjason said:


> Oh, you're talking about that one...
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...cussion/52461-what-kind-soundstream-d200.html


Thanks I didn't see that one lol guess I need to use my home computer more this iPhone don't show as much. This amp must be pertty dang old just by how everything is put together, got me wondering if maybe these are proto's


----------



## Blazemore

That looks like the old Nelson Pass boards not prototypes. The failure rates of the v1's was off the chart.


----------



## StockA4

smgreen20 said:


> Jason, thanks for yes extra pics. That looks great. What size box in that SSi10 in? Ported/sealed?


Box is ported to factory specs for the sub. I don't remember what the specs are offhand though. Here's a couple pics before any amps were mounted.


----------



## Ampman

Blazemore said:


> That looks like the old Nelson Pass boards not prototypes. The failure rates of the v1's was off the chart.


Didnt know that about those amps, funny you should mention that cause this one has a problem as well lol when time permits ill have it back up an going again


----------



## marvnmars

The early sstream sfuff shen they worked, they worked through almost anything...I saw a demo of a screwdriver across the speaker wire...did more damage to the screwdriver then the amp..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StockA4

Soundstream D200 is one of my all time favorite amps.

I hope you can get this one back on the road.


----------



## vwguy383

Blazemore said:


> That looks like the old Nelson Pass boards not prototypes. The failure rates of the v1's was off the chart.


I didn't know that. I had a v1 D100 and it fidnt have vertical boards like that one.


----------



## darkhart

marvnmars said:


> I saw a demo of a screwdriver across the speaker wire...did more damage to the screwdriver then the amp..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah lol, that reminds me of the old Phoenix Gold MS series "the Nail Welders"


----------



## Blazemore

vwguy383 said:


> I didn't know that. I had a v1 D100 and it fidnt have vertical boards like that one.


Nelson Pass designed only one amp that was ever produced by Soundstream.


----------



## vwguy383

Blazemore said:


> Nelson Pass designed only one amp that was ever produced by Soundstream.


Which one was that? I thought all of the D and MC series was his design. You see on Ebay all the time say nelson pass design. And no I don't believe everything I read on ebay!

Thanks
Justin


----------



## Blazemore

vwguy383 said:


> Which one was that? I thought all of the D and MC series was his design. You see on Ebay all the time say nelson pass design. And no I don't believe everything I read on ebay!
> 
> Thanks
> Justin


Wade Stewart Patterned amps after Nelson Pass designs. The D200 was the only amp Nelson Pass designed which was *produced* by Soundstream.


----------



## quality_sound

I could swear some of the newer designs were his too. Maybe the Class As? I know the Refs and Rubis were Wade's work.


----------



## Blazemore

Second D series on forward through the Reference line were Wade Stewart designs.

If you want to get technical Greg Loops was the designer for the Rubicons. Not to say they didn't copy Wades work.


----------



## dsmithhsdtech

Showoffs:laugh:


----------



## imjustjason

dsmithhsdtech said:


> Showoffs:laugh:



Ahhh!! A 7273 and a 3318! My first big deck eq purchase. I still to this day love the green chicklet buttons that turn orange when you push them. I've got a 7907, 7902, and a 3317 just so I can see the orange buttons every once in a while.


----------



## nervewrecker

Inherited one of these from my grandfather (R.I.P.) and as a teen caught up with the digital hype thought it was junk and sold the car with it. The dude we sold the car to totaled it a few months after. 
Never even came across one of these again to scoop up and keep.


----------



## autokraftgt

My Lanzar 10" Pros...I think I bought these new around 95', and they've never left this enclosure. 
They were amazing in my toyota sr5

Powered by a Opti(drive) 150


----------



## smgreen20

autokraftgt said:


> My Lanzar 10" Pros...I think I bought these new around 95', and they've never left this enclosure.
> They were amazing in my toyota sr5
> 
> Powered by a Opti(drive) 150


Those are sweet. Those are the ones I want, with that logo on the dust cap. I have one but it has the flame in the logo. I was bidding on a 2nd LP10-8 on ebay last night and lost at $82. I wanted a second so I could pair them for a 4 ohm load. 

If you still have these and ever think about selling, please look me up.


----------



## lsc86

Amazing thread, what a perfect way to travel back in time, gotta love keeping the Old School Car Audio alive and well.

With that in mind I just picked up a new in the wrapper Sound Stream Rubicon 202 today for use in my boat along with a made in USA Planet Audio 10" sub.

Local car audio shop I've been using since the 1980s slips a few old school items up for sale from time to time and I find it hard to resist!

Have some mid-school stuff still that goes in/out of my vehicles: PG Octane R8.1 amp, MA Audio P100XL sub, Sound Stream base processor. Sold my Kenwood KAC-923, Rubicon 204, Cadence Q400, and HiFonics Boltar about 10 years ago.

All my best old school stuff was stolen out of my Camaro in the late 1980s: Punch 150HD, Alpine 3550 or 3555 (can't remember which it was), Sony active crossover (the big one), and a tiny Kenwood 2-channel amp that came with my Kenwood slideout CD player. Bastages didn't get my two 12" Orion XTR DVC subs though!


----------



## lsc86

Louisiana_CRX said:


> The original....


Still have my Advent Prodigy & Prodigy Tower home stereo speakers...


----------



## PPI Master

Ampman said:


> Got these a few weeks ago, 2 old school Crutchfield CR2X30's. these are pertty old they have bipolar power supplies most Ive seen are MOSFET power supplies. The best looking one has very low sound a project for later, the other perfect, not in bad shape for their age.


You're welcome Ampman, I just noticed I have some of the big brothers also available.


----------



## lsc86

Completely forgot that Crutchfield had their own line of amps...now there's a memory!


----------



## Old Skewl

I got a Crutchfield CR2X50 in a swap from my step brother back in the day and ended up driving some ADS 300i's in the rear deck of my '69 Camaro. Sounded pretty good! At the time I had no idea it was a PPI built unit. Should have known cause I had a 4200am in my eveyrday car. LOL!


----------



## Ampman

PPI Master said:


> You're welcome Ampman, I just noticed I have some of the big brothers also available.


Well I'll be dang I had not a clue who I was buying from  those are some very nice little amps one has a low volume issue but is no big deal :d ill get around to it one day. You took very good care of those amps. Did you notice one of them had a factory defect ? I didn't notice it for a long time and then I seen it, on one of them where there's suppose to be an opening for the Din socket they didn't put a hole there on the bottom cover lol and I'm not either hehe believe ill just leave it as is cause I don't plan on using that connection anyway. If I didn't post a pic of it already ill find it an put it on here so you can see it. Might just be a one of a kind but I could be wrong


----------



## Ampman

PPI Master said:


> You're welcome Ampman, I just noticed I have some of the big brothers also available.


Here's what I was referring to both amps have din plugs but only one has the opening in its cover to access it


----------



## PPI Master

Ampman said:


> Here's what I was referring to both amps have din plugs but only one has the opening in its cover to access it


Oh My !! That is bizarre. I believe GS Designs were the same way using PPI boards with the DIN connection parts there, but no stamped hole !. so crazy. Now I need to check the other Crutchfields in closet to see what style they are.


----------



## SilkySlim

That is awesome. Takes me back a few years. Great subs.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ampman

Check this Zapco S-80 out.. wow !! Don't do it's red heat sink any justice this thing is dang perddy  it wasn't suppose to be a working amp however it turns on, problem it has is the RCA'S are messed all up lol another one for the projects box to do later, I know I have quite a few in the project box lol but when your ticker messes up it can make things to where you can't do a lot at a time until you get your strength back so thank God things are getting better I hope


----------



## normalicy

Ampman said:


> Here's what I was referring to both amps have din plugs but only one has the opening in its cover to access it


The Pyramid Super Pro's were the same way. I believe it was intentional. Probably because the wouldn't be supporting the DIN connector with any of their other products.


----------



## Ampman

normalicy said:


> The Pyramid Super Pro's were the same way. I believe it was intentional. Probably because the wouldn't be supporting the DIN connector with any of their other products.


Humm I didn't know that, I'm learning more and more about the roots of theses old jewels each time I jump on here thanks for the info ?


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> Check this Zapco S-80 out.. wow !! Don't do it's red heat sink any justice this thing is dang perddy  it wasn't suppose to be a working amp however it turns on, problem it has is the RCA'S are messed all up lol another one for the projects box to do later, I know I have quite a few in the project box lol but when your ticker messes up it can make things to where you can't do a lot at a time until you get your strength back so thank God things are getting better I hope


Anyone know the specs on this amp, I seen something on another site person said 80 watts rms per channel into 4ohms but the output & power supply wouldn't support such a claim IMO


----------



## ween

40w/chnl @ 4 ohms, 60w/chnl @ 2 ohms. 120w @ 4 ohms mono. THD <= .03% ...info from a S80 spec sheet.


----------



## Ampman

ween said:


> 40w/chnl @ 4 ohms, 60w/chnl @ 2 ohms. 120w @ 4 ohms mono. THD


----------



## Ampman

What the heck lol I just posted a comment on your post ween but what I said wasn't on there only what you had lol good grief  what I wanted to say was I appreciate the info lol


----------



## Doc ProMos

Ok, here is "Ebony & Ivory" or Michael Jackson & Paul McCartney ...
Or better yet-
White DCX-1000 and the elusive Black DCX-1000....


----------



## Bugstyvy

Small group shot


----------



## Ampman

Bugstyvy said:


> Small group shot


Nice collection :thumbsup:


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> Ok, here is "Ebony & Ivory" or Michael Jackson & Paul McCartney ...
> Or better yet-
> White DCX-1000 and the elusive Black DCX-1000....


Those are just plain sweet.
Did they come with the fiber optic cables?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## bigdwiz

A few Soundstream jewels...

MC300, Class A 100 II, D100 II


----------



## Robb

^^ very nice !


----------



## bigdwiz

Red anodized vs. Red "marbleized" - Orion 250 HCCA vs. Orion NT 100


----------



## vwguy383

bigdwiz said:


> A few Soundstream jewels...
> 
> MC300, Class A 100 II, D100 II



WOW BIG D those are some very nice soundstream amps! Beautiful man! I bet they sound just as good as they look!

Thanks
Justind


----------



## bigdwiz

Thanks man. The MC500 was a missing from the family picture 

These are all similar in size, but the MC500 is a BEAST!!


----------



## Ampman

My better half got me this for my birthday told her a while back I was wanting a shirt with those words on it. What a surprise when I opened this gift up


----------



## Old Skewl

Ampman said:


> My better half got me this for my birthday told her a while back I was wanting a shirt with those words on it. What a surprise when I opened this gift up


That's kool! Might have to plant that seed myself!


----------



## vwguy383

bigdwiz said:


> Thanks man. The MC500 was a missing from the family picture
> 
> These are all similar in size, but the MC500 is a BEAST!!


The 500 is a beast. Its too bad you find so many of them beat up and look like crap. Maybe all the good ones are in peoples stashes! Like yours!!:laugh:


----------



## Bad_Cheetah

New addition to my Adcom collection.


----------



## ssclassa60

I'll have to post my SS collection and 2 lonely Adcom's. Still looking for a white 4404...

MC500 is now my missing unicorn. DaVinci arrives tomorrow


----------



## ssclassa60

Blazemore said:


> Wade Stewart Patterned amps after Nelson Pass designs. The D200 was the only amp Nelson Pass designed which was *produced* by Soundstream.


True, but this design influenced what Wade Stewart did on the series II's...

Thermal runaway was the main issue with the series one amps if I remember correctly. Was supposedly fixed on the II's and I've had zero issues with my A 50II or A 100II


----------



## ADCS-1

My local find at craigslist a few weeks ago. 


















Optical out is a must.









Some remotes. (these is compatible with brand new Clarion, even these is from -94)


----------



## StockA4

Bad_Cheetah said:


> New addition to my Adcom collection.


Yes?


----------



## Bad_Cheetah

StockA4 said:


> Yes?


Don't have any pictures of the 4302 with the box open.

You can YES at the 4404 and 4402 in the mean time.


----------



## StockA4

Bad_Cheetah said:


> Don't have any pictures of the 4302 with the box open.
> 
> You can YES at the 4404 and 4402 in the mean time.


YES!! Gorgeous stuff, man. Much as I like these, I never seem to be able to pick any up.


----------



## Bad_Cheetah

StockA4 said:


> YES!! Gorgeous stuff, man. Much as I like these, I never seem to be able to pick any up.


You should try these out, i had a McIntosh MC420M before getting the 4404, but i really liked how the Adcoms sound.

The 4302 was BNIB when i got my hands on it, the other two are scratchless as well.

Here in Pakistan the ICE scene is in its growth stage, we only have authorized dealers for Focal, Pioneer, JBL and a few others. So sourcing hi-end stuff is a pita. Importing is the only option we've got, and that means a lot of extra $$$


----------



## ssclassa60

Adcoms are really nice sounding amps. Great to tinker on as well with pots for both bias and dc offset. I'm a SS Class A guy and my GFA (great ****ing amp- I assume everyone knows the nexus of their model#s) 4304 hangs right with my Ref Picassos. The 5450 doesnt sound quite as sweet (lower bias, not designed to drive <2ohms...
Being from NJ, there was alot of buzz locally when these hit in the early 90's, disrupting things when RF,SS,Alpine ruled the amp world.
Unfortunately they were priced too high to take off. All they needed were some blue meters and people would've lined up!:laugh: Nelson Pass was way ahead of his time (at least in the mobile space).

Who's got a 4404? Any condition!?

::crickets::


----------



## ssclassa60

Right this thread is about shwoing off old school:


----------



## whitet

Love that XTR100.... need one of those..


----------



## atsaubrey

Foshow said:


> new here and thought I would share a few. Not too old but they are still goodies.


I recognize the Hammer.


----------



## Biff85ta

My five dollar yard sale find.


----------



## roduk

My new boot build. Soundstream Class A's.


----------



## SilkySlim

very nice this in the let's see those old school builds thread too. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SilkySlim

Hey man that is a great collection. Especially that sviii Hifonics the big O one of my favorite Hifonics!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SilkySlim

Bugstyvy said:


> Small group shot


like the BIG O HIFONICS SVIII one of my favorite!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Dude

My little SS Class A amp.


----------



## Bugstyvy

SilkySlim said:


> Hey man that is a great collection. Especially that sviii Hifonics the big O one of my favorite Hifonics!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


The big "O" is a bOltar missing the graphics!!!


----------



## SilkySlim

Bugstyvy said:


> The big "O" is a bOltar missing the graphics!!!


Of course. I could tell sitting next to Thor. Just funny that it was the surviving letter. Thor is pound for pound one of the most powerful and surprising amps ever. Very nice never ran many of the Boltars because we ran Thors or just stepped up to Zeus. You just brought back memories. 

We did a truck with 6 12w6's v1 powered by two Zeus's hitting low to mid 150's and had the highest sq/rta score at the shows it participated in. (BTW not built to compete) circa 1991-1992. Those are beasts. Strong SPL numbers especially for a SQ designed system back then.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cerwinvega_fan

Do these count? lol


----------



## n_olympios

Look what I found in a friend's car, fully functional and in pretty good condition:










The previous owner also had an old Soundstream amp installed which is now disconnected. I made my friend promise he'll let me make it part of the system again or else I'd steal it from his trunk.


----------



## smgreen20

That Clarion is amongst one of my favorite HUs of all time.


----------



## legend94

how much did those tru hammer amps cost new? and what do they go for now?


----------



## Car_Audionut

How about an Eclipse EQZ-304 in working condition. This one sold for $500+ in mid 90's and has "Touch Screen" for changing bass, treble, balance, etc.

Sorry about crappy pic, but couldn't fit a tripod in the car.


----------



## ryanr7386

Car_Audionut said:


> How about an Eclipse EQZ-304 in working condition. This one sold for $500+ in mid 90's and has "Touch Screen" for changing bass, treble, balance, etc.
> 
> Sorry about crappy pic, but couldn't fit a tripod in the car.


That's friggen cool right there!


----------



## MACS

Some porn for you Orion fans


----------



## cerwinvega_fan

MACS said:


> Some porn for you Orion fans


Wow.............

I got a stiffy!


----------



## StockA4

MACS said:


> Some porn for you Orion fans


Wow. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## StockA4

cerwinvega_fan said:


> Do these count? lol


They count!


----------



## Old Skewl

MACS said:


> Some porn for you Orion fans


Damn they sure are purty!!


----------



## SUX 2BU

Sony head unit fans: please go here and let me know your thoughts

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/old-school-car-audio-discussion/148303-sony-c90-vs-c910-whats-difference.html


----------



## PPI_GUY

MACS said:


> Some porn for you Orion fans


Goodness those are sexy!
What does the text on the GS-500 say? I know they usually printed the customers name on them as they were a custom kind of deal. 
Am I correct in recalling that the GS amps were assembled using hand matched parts? 
Can't imagine there are many GS-500's still floating around out there.


----------



## sydmonster

roduk said:


> My new boot build. Soundstream Class A's.


WHOLY FEK!!

all in a 914 too!

**Edit** just found it >> Please tell me you have a comprehensive build thread we can perv on?


----------



## budgophile

Wow, so much good stuff on this thread! Here's a couple of my oldest pieces.
















Check out the serial number!


----------



## StockA4

budgophile said:


> Wow, so much good stuff on this thread! Here's a couple of my oldest pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the serial number!


Looking good, Jon!


----------



## Ampman

Nice old school Precision Power Sedona APA-50 looks really good only minor chips in the paint warranty seal still intact works flawlessly luv these old school MADE IN USA jewels...


----------



## Doc ProMos

Ampman said:


> Nice old school Precision Power Sedona APA-50 looks really good only minor chips in the paint warranty seal still intact works flawlessly luv these old school MADE IN USA jewels...


Here is your amps counterpart


----------



## Doc ProMos

And a Water-cooled PPI amp with warranty sticker intact


----------



## Ampman

Doc ProMos said:


> Here is your amps counterpart


I've got a APA 100 like that one


----------



## Ampman

Doc ProMos said:


> I'm just posting this message because it will be my 499th post... now I need a good post for number 500...


I've seen a few of these amps but no one that I can remember has ever posted the water pump that go's with them, what do they look like lol


----------



## SilkySlim

Ampman I think there is one ppi thread. 
Congrats Doc. Bad A art truck and 500 post nice month!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmacdadd

Ampman said:


> I've seen a few of these amps but no one that I can remember has ever posted the water pump that go's with them, what do they look like lol


PPI didn't actually sell the water pump, fluid resevoir, radiator (heat exchanger), or fluid...they *only *sold the TCU, thermal sensor, manifolds, return lines, and fittings (and even provided in the manual that the TCU wasn't "required."

It seems like is growing into an urban legend for what was actually available from PPI...and, you even had to send your amp to PPI to have the power supply transformer upgraded (unless you got one that was "prepped" at the factory for liquid cooling)...and, any amp that was run on liquid cooling will likely be prone to failure sooner than an amp that wasn't (there's a supporting thread within this forum that I have read before...somewhere...)...although liquid cooling may have kept the over all temp down, it still put strain on the board and components nonetheless...

If anyone wants my TCU and 12V pump, let me know. I've got $300 into the set.


----------



## Ampman

Here's one I just got. RōDEK RA-250.. A fellow DIYMA member whos user name is The Dude had on the thread what you have for free. Not only did he give me this amp but paid to ship it to me. So I wanted to thank you my friend and God Bless you for doing such an awesome act of kindness ? I have a love for old school amps to no end appreciate this very much. The amp dose have a few issues that when there's time ill have it up and going again. Thanks again God Bless you ?


----------



## whitet

Have had these for a year or so...

Anybody seen Orion amps like these before?

Moon and starts logo, but the later 2nd gen bridgeable design.


----------



## StockA4

It appears to be a gold plated SX, as opposed to being an actual GS.


----------



## The Dude

One of my favourite subs from the mid 90's, the Punch DVC 8 (RFP-1208). Pretty sure I have a matching NIB one in my storage. I had a pair that got stolen out of my car about 8 years ago, the only time in 20 years of having stereos that I ever got ripped off.


----------



## TheFamily

msmith said:


> A little time travel back to 1989... My Celica, one day before it won its first IASCA Finals.
> 
> Manville Smith's 1984 Celica GT at the IASCA Finals (better audio) - YouTube


That PPI jacket you have on is awesome!!!


----------



## wurgerd9

Most of my stuff is nothing incredible - i simply have them because i find them at garage sales (or the occasional ebay buy). I truly do find myself more and more enamored with head units from the 80s and 90s. For quality of sound combined with ease of use I just think they cannot be beat! I am looking forward to my next old school build where i will actually use some of these things again. They are all in working condition.


----------



## Ampman

wurgerd9 said:


> Most of my stuff is nothing incredible - i simply have them because i find them at garage sales (or the occasional ebay buy). I truly do find myself more and more enamored with head units from the 80s and 90s. For quality of sound combined with ease of use I just think they cannot be beat! I am looking forward to my next old school build where i will actually use some of these things again. They are all in working condition.


You got some nice OS there, like that Sony XR-C750. I'm using a Sony XR-C900 along with a Sony XDP-210 digital EQ in my current OS build and I agree the older head units sound way better. I'm using an OS Sony XR-7180 car radio/cassette deck that i bought new i think in 1986 as a home stereo lol got it connected to an OS Precision Power Sedona APA-50 car amp it's driving 2 Sony 8 inch 3 way components and that thing thumps


----------



## emsi_hama

StockA4 said:


> It appears to be a gold plated SX, as opposed to being an actual GS.


Got an actual one here still in use with the gold plate re-done.


----------



## The Dude

I ran an XR-C750 back in the day with the matching changer, great deck.


----------



## quality_sound

The Dude said:


> One of my favourite subs from the mid 90's, the Punch DVC 8 (RFP-1208). Pretty sure I have a matching NIB one in my storage. I had a pair that got stolen out of my car about 8 years ago, the only time in 20 years of having stereos that I ever got ripped off.


Yep, those and the Power DVCs were awesome.


----------



## StockA4

So here is a pair of PA's. Sadly, one is only 40 watts.


----------



## copter

Here's some old school for ya'


----------



## StockA4

This is my basket case Titan. My friend took a completely trashed amp and not only fixed it, but upgraded both cosmetics and performance. This little thing is a monster now.
















^^There is already a grommet on there.


----------



## wurgerd9

Ampman said:


> You got some nice OS there, like that Sony XR-C750. I'm using a Sony XR-C900 along with a Sony XDP-210 digital EQ in my current OS build and I agree the older head units sound way better. I'm using an OS Sony XR-7180 car radio/cassette deck that i bought new i think in 1986 as a home stereo lol got it connected to an OS Precision Power Sedona APA-50 car amp it's driving 2 Sony 8 inch 3 way components and that thing thumps


Way to go for a home system ampman - that is cool! I wish i had the xr-c900 to go with my xr-c750 and xk-r100, then I'd have the complete set of cassette decks from that year! I bid on a NOS one on ebay about a week ago, but it went too high.


----------



## SilkySlim

StockA4 said:


> So here is a pair of PA's. Sadly, one is only 40 watts.


nice photo op

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smgreen20

Copter, I call shotgun on that 6770 if you ever choose to sell it. 


Nice Earthquake amps buy the way.


----------



## ssclassa60

Ampman said:


> You got some nice OS there, like that Sony XR-C750. I'm using a Sony XR-C900 along with a Sony XDP-210 digital EQ in my current OS build and I agree the older head units sound way better. I'm using an OS Sony XR-7180 car radio/cassette deck that i bought new i think in 1986 as a home stereo lol got it connected to an OS Precision Power Sedona APA-50 car amp it's driving 2 Sony 8 inch 3 way components and that thing thumps


Nice, I have my old C900 and 210 in the basement. I need to get that thing installed


----------



## Ampman

ssclassa60 said:


> Nice, I have my old C900 and 210 in the basement. I need to get that thing installed


Those two units work great together, I like how the user can cross out the unwanted frequencies as much as 198. Before I installed all Zed made amps in my vehicle I was using a PPI PC450 and PC250 an 2 series 7 Hifonics Pluto's I could turn that thing up about half way with the crossover set to 198 and wow it was LOUD!! and clear too lol I'm presently using 2 Autotek amps 7050 & 7100 an a series 7 & 8 Hifonics Pluto's. with limited space those amps work out great. I plan on using some bigger amps in my car but for now that's what I'm using.


----------



## Ampman

Here's a little beauty old school Precision Power Sedona APA-430-IX I know it's [email protected], not sure the specs @ 2 ohms. Pertty good condition for the age.


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> Here's a little beauty old school Precision Power Sedona APA-430-IX I know it's [email protected], not sure the specs @ 2 ohms. Pertty good condition for the age.


Family pic  already posted the 100


----------



## smgreen20

30 x 4 @ 4 ohms
50 x 4 @ 2 ohms
Or 100 x 2 @ 4 ohms

Nice amps, it's what i have for my wife's car. APA430 and an APA200.


----------



## Ampman

smgreen20 said:


> 30 x 4 @ 4 ohms
> 50 x 4 @ 2 ohms
> Or 100 x 2 @ 4 ohms
> 
> Nice amps, it's what i have for my wife's car. APA430 and an APA200.


Thanks for the info an compliment  I've got an APA-200 also it's white. I was impressed how clean an powerful these amps are. I've been debating on which ones to use in my better half's car, she likes her car to have some thump in the trunk too lol I was thinking of using a PPI PC450 for doors and back deck and maybe a PPI PC250 to drive a small sub but as much as she likes bass I might go with my PPI PC2150 to drive 2 10's I think that should be enough, I'm trying to not put anything to big to keep from needing all the extra stuff like a cap an extra battery.


----------



## TheFamily

copter said:


> Here's some old school for ya'


I had this and the equilizer that went with it.


----------



## PPI_GUY

StockA4 said:


> So here is a pair of PA's. Sadly, one is only 40 watts.


You're not fooling anyone there my friend. "40 watts", uh huh.


----------



## smgreen20

UHC= ultra high current
20 x 2 @ 4 ohms
40 x 2 @ 2 ohms
80 x 2 @ 1 ohm
160 x 2 @ .5 ohm 

Or 

80 x 1 @ 4 ohms
160 x 1 @ 2 ohms and
320 x 1 @ 1 ohm

If memory serves correct.


----------



## SilkySlim

PPI_GUY said:


> You're not fooling anyone there my friend. "40 watts", uh huh.


yea let me know if you want me to take that little tiny, wimpy baby of your hands. It's only 20 Watts a ch. and it takes up so much room those old school amps are sooooooo inefficient! Just let me know! LOL

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SilkySlim

StockA4 said:


> This is my basket case Titan. My friend took a completely trashed amp and not only fixed it, but upgraded both cosmetics and performance. This little thing is a monster now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^There is already a grommet on there.


What upgrades were made? Black caps etc?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quality_sound

TheFamily said:


> I had this and the equilizer that went with it.


I had one of those. Second HU I ever owned. That thing was awesome. I sold it to my brother and he still has it.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

I was in elementary school playing Sega Genesis back when most of this gear was new but I have some pseudo old-school gear from the early 2000's. They are 10 years old now that's gotta count for something.  

Nakamichi PA-2002 Mobile Power Amplifier: Last of the Zed assembled Naks


















Nakamichi SP-W104S: Last of the Made In The USA Nak subs


















I also have a 2 sets of Nakamichi Coaxials from this era (SP-C522 and the SP-C692) also made in the USA. They are already installed in the car so no picks, maybe I'll take and post some when I start the tear down for the new build.


----------



## StockA4

SilkySlim said:


> What upgrades were made? Black caps etc?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


I will ask for the list and let you know. I'll see if I can find any pics of the board in its blown condition too. I'll probably p/m it to you so I don't clutter this thread.


----------



## StockA4

smgreen20 said:


> UHC= ultra high current
> 20 x 2 @ 4 ohms
> 40 x 2 @ 2 ohms
> 80 x 2 @ 1 ohm
> 160 x 2 @ .5 ohm
> 
> Or
> 
> 80 x 1 @ 4 ohms
> 160 x 1 @ 2 ohms and
> 320 x 1 @ 1 ohm
> 
> If memory serves correct.


Hey Mike. I pulled this from the 1995 CA&E directory. The 2300 and 2020 boards are identical except for one thing (which I will try to get a picture of). I haven't tested either of these for legitimate numbers yet, but I'm pretty close to being set up for that so I will soon.


----------



## SilkySlim

If I remember correctly they used unregulated power supplies and that amp did closer to 40 a ch in 4 ohm stereo. @14.4 so that would make sense would love to see a test though.
Very nice amp! I'd love to find one that clean.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StockA4

SilkySlim said:


> If I remember correctly they used unregulated power supplies and that amp did closer to 40 a ch in 4 ohm stereo. @14.4 so that would make sense would love to see a test though.
> Very nice amp! I'd love to find one that clean.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Well, the power supply I'm using to test has a regulator which allows me two volts of play room. So I think a basic 4 ohm stereo test between 12.2 and 14.2 will be sufficient enough to tell us a little bit about the amp. I know those aren't optimal numbers, but I think it will be fine. 

And while we're on the subject of 40 watts;








How about another 40? For a grand total of 80 watts!


----------



## SilkySlim

That's awesome I'm jealous spinkled with hate.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pooneej

Therum said:


> Kenwood KDC-PS907 and yes I have the remote too. It looks better in person.


sorry to bump an old thread but I just picked up one of these KDC - PS907s along with an alpine 3331 1/2 DIN eq and 2 alpine amps - a 3541 and and MRV-F435 v12 . Also Boston Acoustics 5.0LF pro component set. Trying to find more specs on all of these. All in really good shape from a co-worker who took care of his stuff.


----------



## ou812

SilkySlim said:


> If I remember correctly they used unregulated power supplies and that amp did closer to 40 a ch in 4 ohm stereo. @14.4 so that would make sense would love to see a test though.
> Very nice amp! I'd love to find one that clean.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


PA 2020 not the uhc though.


Earthquake PA-2020


----------



## ou812

ou812 said:


> PA 2020 not the uhc though.
> 
> 
> Earthquake PA-2020


Uhhh.....yeah...not even close to the uhc.


----------



## jrs1006

off topic but has anyone tested the new Daft Punk-Random Access Memories? Picked it up and it is clean as can be. Time to take it for a spin in some of those old school set ups.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

JACKPOT!!



Could almost pass for BNIB, except the wiring harness proves it's been used. Even has the original plastic wrapped AA batteries for the remote!


----------



## SilkySlim

Man I loved that deck one of my favorites.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SilkySlim

ou812 said:


> Uhhh.....yeah...not even close to the uhc.


I thought I remembered the uhc testing similar in 4 ohm stereo though. I think it was in a mag back in the day when I worked for a dealer. I can't say for sure I wasn't the spl guy in the shop. 
Yea the Pa-2020 isn't the uhc for sure!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nates

My A/D/S collection


----------



## ryanr7386

nates said:


> My A/D/S collection


Any minty pq10's for sale? Original production?


----------



## labcoat22

spanks my two ads I need to break them out for a family photo


----------



## nates

ryanr7386 said:


> Any minty pq10's for sale? Original production?


You've got PM


----------



## nates

labcoat22 said:


> spanks my two ads I need to break them out for a family photo


Crazy thing is I think I have one or 2 more someplace.


----------



## Ampman

nates said:


> My A/D/S collection


Nice collection, I notice a guitar in the pick as well I play lead at the church I go to. If you don't mind that I ask is that an Ibanez ? Looks a lot like what I play


----------



## nates

No. Used to have an ibanez. That's a Shecter Blackjack. I liked them both for different reasons. Schecter works better for me and what like to play now... When. I actually am able to play.


----------



## Ampman

nates said:


> No. Used to have an ibanez. That's a Shecter Blackjack. I liked them both for different reasons. Schecter works better for me and what like to play now... When. I actually am able to play.


Cool, nice guitar


----------



## normalicy

sinister-kustoms said:


> JACKPOT!!
> Could almost pass for BNIB, except the wiring harness proves it's been used. Even has the original plastic wrapped AA batteries for the remote!


You make me sick, but in a good way.


----------



## emsi_hama

Xtant Family pics:


































I like the flexibility and sound output of these. Even the mono output of the small 403a can push a sub nicely.


----------



## so cal eddie

^^Dang. Really nice collection you have there!! I have a pair of bnib xtant m412 subs. Any chance you have spec sheets or parameters for them? There was nothing in the boxes.


----------



## Darth SQ

emsi_hama said:


> Xtant Family pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the flexibility and sound output of these. Even the mono output of the small 403a can push a sub nicely.


An amazing collection.
Something you don't see everyday. 
Well done. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ssclassa60

Great Xtant collection ^^^^


----------



## sqchris

msmith said:


> A little time travel back to 1989... My Celica, one day before it won its first IASCA Finals.
> 
> Manville Smith's 1984 Celica GT at the IASCA Finals (better audio) - YouTube


Time capsule. JL, a class act! I remember the JL and PPI crew helping me out during the 94 or 93 (can't remember) IASCA Finals. Lucio Proni, the reason I bought a Mustang!


----------



## david in germany

StockA4 said:


> This is my basket case Titan. My friend took a completely trashed amp and not only fixed it, but upgraded both cosmetics and performance. This little thing is a monster now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^There is already a grommet on there.


wonder if he could do something for the Vulcan I have in need of some love?


----------



## bigdwiz

I just got my hands on another "unicorn", the Precision Power PPI-2350DM. It needs some TLC, but I may be able to get the original art from CHY! How cool would that be?? BIG thanks to my buddy Darin for picking this jewel up and sending her my way :thumbsup:










Two Unicorns in the same picture?


----------



## SilkySlim

Impressive very impressive. I'm sure this will draw some attention. Congrats on many new things my friend.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StockA4

bigdwiz said:


> I just got my hands on another "unicorn", the Precision Power PPI-2350DM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous as always, D!


----------



## sqchris

Gensen in Toronto had a wall of these on a Blazer, wonder were they are now?


----------



## StockA4

How about a mid year's "Resolution"?
































My thanks to Jeremy for letting me acquire these little gems.


----------



## ssclassa60

Nice to see a DM...


----------



## SilkySlim

I guess I'll finally start throwing my hat in the ring. Here are some of my Lanzars'






















Hidden little gem perfect little 200 factory demo.
















 
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StockA4

SilkySlim said:


> I guess I'll finally start throwing my hat in the ring. Here are some of my Lanzars'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice hat you have there
> You have 500's! I'm super jealous! I've wanted to get a few of these and some Autoteks, (Two things that never show up locally). I want a 500 bad though. Never seem to see anything but 2nd gen. Nothing wrong with that, I'm just partial to the 1st gens.
> 
> Beautiful batch of amps. One of these days I will have enough 1st gen Opti's to run a complete system.


----------



## Ampman

Got this one it's not werking ill get it fixed one day, Old school us amps us b-100 amplified crossover. I know its 100 RMS at 4 ohms an 1 ohm stable, not sure it's output at that load.


----------



## SilkySlim

You'll really like it if you have the room for it. (full lanzar) I will tell you I know that most everyone thinks of the 500/2500 as sub amps but it is absolute buttery magic on highs, soooo smooth and detailed and has headroom for days. You have never experienced the amount of extension and midbass until you stick one on mids and highs. If I could I would run one per section active and be done. A bridged 200/2200 on each component set sounds great too and gives independent level control for tuning.


----------



## Ampman

Another one not working it will need an end plate and bottom cover an only minor repairs not bad for free. Old school Orion 225 HCCA think this one is 1st gen


----------



## SilkySlim

Nice find you da man!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sqchris

Ampman said:


> Another one not working it will need an end plate and bottom cover an only minor repairs not bad for free. Old school Orion 225 HCCA think this one is 1st gen


The amp that dominated the lowest power class!


----------



## StockA4

SilkySlim said:


> You'll really like it if you have the room for it. (full lanzar) I will tell you I know that most everyone thinks of the 500/2500 as sub amps but it is absolute buttery magic on highs, soooo smooth and detailed and has headroom for days. You have never experienced the amount of extension and midbass until you stick one on mids and highs. If I could I would run one per section active and be done. A bridged 200/2200 on each component set sounds great too and gives independent level control for tuning.


You're singing my song, friend. I'm mostly an Orion Diehard, And it seems like most Orions are judged by how many subs you can put on them. Well, I don't think you've lived until you've put a 2250 SX "up front". I'm a huge fan of putting inordinate power to my front end and never messing with the gains. I've done the same with a couple of the 2x300 config amps I have as well (some of those will put your mids in the red zone though). 

So ya, I completely understand where you're coming from and that's exactly where such an amp would go; UP FRONT!


----------



## StockA4

Ampman said:


> Another one not working it will need an end plate and bottom cover an only minor repairs not bad for free. Old school Orion 225 HCCA think this one is 1st gen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Not only is this a 1st gen, you have the 1st revision. Not all 1st gen Orions have the actual gain knobs. This is a very cool find.


----------



## audiohazzard

Have 2 of these
































































My small collection  I'll be starting an old school build soon


----------



## Ampman

StockA4 said:


> Ampman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another one not working it will need an end plate and bottom cover an only minor repairs not bad for free. Old school Orion 225 HCCA think this one is 1st gen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Not only is this a 1st gen, you have the 1st revision. Not all 1st gen Orions have the actual gain knobs. This is a very cool find.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow very cool thanks for the info,
> This amp actually ended up only having a very minor issue. Though I've got a few other amps I'm trying to get up an running the curiosity of what might be wrong with it was getting the best of me lol so I gave it a quick check out only to find someone had put 2 2N6491 transistors in place of what should be 2N6488 for the power supply main drivers. Removing those took the short away on the 12 volt supply and allowed this jewel to fire up  haven't replaced the ones missing yet but it dose work and quite good I might add so when I get these other amps outta the way this will be the first of the ones needing a little TLC to get a make over thanks again for the info I'm glad you guys know about these amps it's a big help to me
Click to expand...


----------



## Ampman

audiohazzard said:


> Have 2 of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small collection  I'll be starting an old school build soon


Have mercy you got the Mac daddy of amps with that VLX 400  wow what an amp. Biggest ones I've got is one series 7 Hifonics colossus and 2 PPI PC 2350's don't think they'll hold a candle to that big monster lol rest of your collection is pertty nice stuff too


----------



## bbfoto

^That is an AWESOME collection! Completely jealous right about now!

But Holy Bandwidth, Ampman! Did you really need to QUOTE the entire post with ALL of those photos? Besides saving space on the server, it would reduce the endless page scrolling and carpal tunnel syndrome as well.


----------



## Ampman

Hehehehehehe


----------



## SilkySlim

Ok Ampman you have me jealous my weakness is the SVII Colossus. I am having severe amp envy. I jumped in on that one on ebay but couldn't have come up at a worse time for me for extra cash flow. Thats when they always appear for me. Plus it went to the stratus sphere of price for used old school amps. Totally worth it though. The Hifonics series SVII has been my favorite Hifonics series for all these reasons looking, power and great sound and the simple fact the Vulcan was the first great amp I ever bought. The SVIII is my favorite for the shear power and sound though. The svi though are pound for pound/size the most powerful! Those little guys are just beasts.
I have a contact getting rid of a large usamps collection including VLX400. I should try one of there big boys I just haven't I know they have lots of grunt.
Stock4
I do need to try the big Sx on some. I think that the overbuilt power supplies of the big cheater amps when you bridge them down on component sets sound very good. Because when you actually run a reactive load as a speaker and get many impedance swings it can handle it. Especially with a active setup when you don't have resistors in the factory crossovers stabilizing the impedance load. They react more linear. One of my favorite of all is a SVIII Isis. I have heard some pretty impressive setups with the Hcca's though mr. Orion. The pro mos stuff is very good. I think my favorite will be the 50c period I just haven't had the setup yet. Getting ready to do a build. I am sold on the Lanzars for pure SQ and strong power ouput.


----------



## miniSQ

SilkySlim said:


> Ok Ampman you have me jealous my weakness is the SVII Colossus. I am having severe amp envy. I jumped in on that one on ebay but couldn't have come up at a worse time for me for extra cash flow. Thats when they always appear for me. Plus it went to the stratus sphere of price for used old school amps. Totally worth it though. The Hifonics series SVII has been my favorite Hifonics series for all these reasons looking, power and great sound and the simple fact the Vulcan was the first great amp I ever bought. The SVIII is my favorite for the shear power and sound though. The svi though are pound for pound/size the most powerful! Those little guys are just beasts.
> I have a contact getting rid of a large usamps collection including VLX400. I should try one of there big boys I just haven't I know they have lots of grunt.
> Stock4
> I do need to try the big Sx on some. I think that the overbuilt power supplies of the big cheater amps when you bridge them down on component sets sound very good. Because when you actually run a reactive load as a speaker and get many impedance swings it can handle it. Especially with a active setup when you don't have resistors in the factory crossovers stabilizing the impedance load. They react more linear. One of my favorite of all is a SVIII Isis. I have heard some pretty impressive setups with the Hcca's though mr. Orion. The pro mos stuff is very good. I think my favorite will be the 50c period I just haven't had the setup yet. Getting ready to do a build. I am sold on the Lanzars for pure SQ and strong power ouput.


agreed..love the VII's...just picked up a mint Odin for under $100. Always looking for more. He has a even minitier Olympus..but i am resisting...for now.


----------



## miniSQ

then you have guys like this throwing beat to **** amps up there for $500BIN

Old School Hifonics Zeus Series VII | eBay


----------



## SilkySlim

Yea what's up with the DR guy no one even seems to give him the time of day but he seems to have an endless supply of svii stuff. Nice, beat to hell, and broken you name it. He is really proud with Huss pricing to like they are perfect. Any one know the story?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ampman

It would of been nice to of had the money on hand to get that series 7 colossus that went for $1300 buckaroos but that was bit much for me, but well worth it no doubt. Back in the day I didn't care much for Zed made amps or any others as far as that go's cause I was a die hard PPI fan, I sold a real nice zed amp for nearly nothing and I'm still kicking myself for that now. I didn't know what I had. The jewel I let go of was a series 8 Hifonics colossus. It had a minor problem that I fixed an sold it an i aint revealing the amount i let it go for cause ill end up kicking my hinend again ?another one was an OS Lanzar 250 it was made just like the one in the attached pic but way bigger that thing had some unreal power, guy I sold it to had it on 2 12's and it thumped. Ive come to appreciate Zed products and of course I know the Lanzar I sold wasn't Zed made but was still one of the best amps I had an let it slip through my fingers. I'd still have those 2 amps today if I knew then what I do now ?


----------



## SilkySlim

Funny and so sad you say that. I think everyone here has some of those stories it sucks because the guy you sold it to beat the crap out of it broke it and trashed it. That sucks. Though not my favorite cosmetically that series (viii) had the must grunt and still sound as good as the s vii. I'd still take ether Colossus I could find!
I was drinking the koolaid and a big PPI guy competing for them and JL in the late 80's early 90's. Good stuff not knocking it. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ampman

Trying out this TapTalk 2 app, had problems uploading pics with the old one. So this pic has already been posted I just wanted to see if it works better


----------



## Ampman

I've most likely posted how good this thing sounds already somewhere in this vast becoming thread of posts with epic proportions so that being the case, ain't no way I'm going back through this thing an trying to find it to be sure wether or not I did whew!!!!! Glad I didn't haft to say all that hehe  Anyhow, I know this isn't an opti or doesn't even have a pulse power supply with regulated rails. And uses the batteries 12 volt power to give it all its ump. But as far as SQ go's this thing sounds amazing. The lows are deep and loud an highs crisp and clean. If I can ever afford to get a Sony XEC-1000 crossover to add to my system this little thing will be connected to the front high output of that joker. Very impressed with it..


----------



## SilkySlim

Sometimes simplistic designs are just the best. Not as much to get in the way. 
Still haven't heard a good LXR. Bought one long time ago but I think I got scammed plus it didn't work. But I didn't pay alot. Would lone to hear that after all this talk.
Can't imagine our has alot of grunt though.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StockA4

Not sure how to make my Dropbox work here. Ran out of space in my Photobucket (and I'm not paying for more).


----------



## ESW

What Colossus VII are you guys referring too that went for $1,300? A buddy of mine a while back listed one on ebay that I had repaired at Zed Audio and was autographed by Steve Mantz and it sold for over $1k. I have another one here that also needs a little TLC but I just haven't had the chance to drop it off at Zed. I might dig it out and take a few pix.


----------



## Ampman

I think the listing said that Colossus had never been repaired, I might still have it on my old watch list if so ill post a link to that listing


----------



## smgreen20

Silk, thanks for the amp. 

Ampman, thanks for posting the guts of the LXR. I was questioning the board but that pic confirmed it for me.


----------



## SilkySlim

Ampman said:


> I think the listing said that Colossus had never been repaired, I might still have it on my old watch list if so ill post a link to that listing


Yea it was a store demo and I don't think it ever had power hooked up to it. He said he just had it on the wall for display for years. Some one just basically got it for he paid when it was new and he stored it for 20+ years and broke even. If I could have I would have been in on that action. If it did have power connected it was only a short time he said.


----------



## Ampman

When I first got that Lanzar LXR-90 I thought it would have some kind of switching power supply because of its rated output power but after I took it apart I was really a bit shocked to find it didn't. My white LXR-100 has a MOSFET power supply. Guess there only being 10 watts difference in the 2 was what fooled me lol. That's why I'm glad there's DIY an AmpGuts it sure do take the guess work outta what your getting


----------



## SilkySlim

smgreen20 said:


> Silk, thanks for the amp.
> 
> Ampman, thanks for posting the guts of the LXR. I was questioning the board but that pic confirmed it for me.


So was it a lxr board it looked kind of similar? Just repaired wrong. Really basic amp design and unique output trans are they nec's? Ampman?


----------



## Ampman

SilkySlim said:


> Sometimes simplistic designs are just the best. Not as much to get in the way.
> Still haven't heard a good LXR. Bought one long time ago but I think I got scammed plus it didn't work. But I didn't pay alot. Would lone to hear that after all this talk.
> Can't imagine our has alot of grunt though.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


It's really quite impressive, I've got a few other amps that use IC outputs and for some reason they don't come close to how linear this one is. Only other amps I've got that comes close to the LXR-90 in my opinion is my little Alphasonik HC-4020 and Hifonics Series 7 Mercury. I've compared those to a few other amps that were made in China and I don't know maybe its just me but they just sound way stronger and better. But then again my opinion.


----------



## ESW

Oh ok....thanks for the info.


----------



## smgreen20

The boards are identical other then their color. His is green, this one is baige so probably one of the very first runs.


----------



## Ampman

Just woke from a bad dream, I dreamed I sold all my old school American made bliss and bought... an bought... all new school Class D haaaaaa it was awful lol


----------



## SilkySlim

Ampman said:


> Just woke from a bad dream, I dreamed I sold all my old school American made bliss and bought... an bought... all new school Class D haaaaaa it was awful lol


Nightmare more like. LOL

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sqchris

7949 is going on my next build as soon as I find a decent H700.


----------



## Ampman

sqchris said:


> 7949 is going on my next build as soon as I find a decent H700.


Dang.. You got the goods.


----------



## Ampman

I don't got nothing to put on. This is not good not good at all.. I feel dirty


----------



## sqchris

will have more when I get back...


----------



## ADCS-1

Say hello to the new family member, the MCD 4000.


----------



## sqchris

ADCS-1 said:


> Say hello to the new family member, the MCD 4000.


Sweet Macs!


----------



## ADCS-1

McIntosh MC 431, 440, 443 and MCD 4000.


----------



## sqchris

found these...


----------



## sqchris




----------



## Ampman

Got these in today I've been needing some for a couple of Hifonics series 7 amps I've got i wasnt sure if they'd work but wouldn't you know it perfect fit yippy hehe. I've got one series 7 Pluto that both the speaker plug and the mate that fits in the amp is missing as well. This will fix it and a extra plug for my series 7 Odin. I'm going to get 2 more sets for my series 7 Hifonics Gemini and all my series 7 amps will have plugs. Theres plugs that are already made up for the Hifonics series 7 amps on eBay that are going for as much as $ 27 plus shipping I didn't give no where at all near that price for a set of 2 of these. I know I'll need to add the wires but no big deal


----------



## sqchris

sqchris said:


> found these...


My home made AP mat!


----------



## Ampman

Not bad at all, I bought a set of JBL subs back in the day, I want to say they were 12'S but been so long ago now it's hard to remember. I built the box for them and carpeted everything and they looked pertty sharp I thought but I didn't know squat about putting carpet on nothing either so... lol I made the box ported. It sounded ok but I didn't get the box size rite for a port and it ended up doing good at some frequencies an dropping out on others. I still haven't mastered building boxes but one day I hope I to


----------



## Ampman

Meant to say I hope to lol


----------



## sqchris

1st try in building SW inspired AP box


----------



## smgreen20

My newest addition, yes... Clarion

Clarion SRX1083









Clarion CDC1205


















Along with the FM modulator


----------



## Ampman

Nice OS Clarion gear very cool ?


----------



## Golden Ears

Ampman said:


> Just woke from a bad dream, I dreamed I sold all my old school American made bliss and bought... an bought... all new school Class D haaaaaa it was awful lol


I recently worked at T.H.E. Show Newport Beach, I decided to audition some of the new school stuff that was being sold from down the hall from a reputable dealer, and it all gotten very good reviews amongst people within the audiophile community, mostly people just starting out with new systems.

So I plug in this new integrated DAC that had Bang and Olufsen ICE PowerClass D amplifier modules.

Now, mind you, years ago when I was badly injured and did not want to have to walk a lot.. while I went through 9 surgeries, I opted to work for Bang and Olufsen. Mostly because the work environment was so good..the Kiri chairs were awesome.(I even bought the chairs when I quit).

All of their speakers since 2004 used ICE power modules except for the Beolab 1 tall speakers which were a/b amps.

So I am familiar with them, I was hoping that this companies $1500 DAC/integrated would somehow fix the issues of SQ from Class D amps (the Devaliet...did not..another highly regarded class D amp).

The end result- hard hitting bass- with truncated lower end, harsher kids, and dramatically decreased air and ambiance.

Go old school! I loved when they overbuilt things to stand not only abuse, but the test of time.


----------



## sqchris

This thread is making me want to build a true old school car!


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ Your Mustang is! Or do you not still have it? Great install. Would have liked to see more pics on the doors! Nice treatment on the dash-mounted tweeters too. Looks like some time spent that you would never see until you take the factory grille off.


----------



## sqchris

Still have the mustang, front end left intact...trunk is gone. Took everything off including power windows to lighten the car to prep for racing. Never happened, sat in the garage for 2 decades. Bought AMGs to fill the need for speed and now I'm back! Will take pics of doors with superman Oz.


----------



## SilkySlim

Man those superman Oz are so hard to beat. Congrats on getting back in. I just came back myself. Didn't realize how much I missed it.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sqchris

miss it so much, I'm always here!


----------



## Robb

Anyone have an extra Alpine 4095 DIN to RCA cable 8 PIN ?


----------



## Ampman

Robb said:


> Anyone have an extra Alpine 4095 DIN to RCA cable 8 PIN ?


I've got one I made up that should fit ill look


----------



## Robb

Ampman said:


> I've got one I made up that should fit ill look


I want an original Alpine.


----------



## Darth SQ

Robb said:


> I want an original Alpine.


Lol!
You found the Holy Grail and now you want the original wine that came in it. 

Somehow, I believe you will find it.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Robb

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Lol!
> You found the Holy Grail and now you want the original wine that came in it.
> 
> Somehow, I believe you will find it.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


What the hell are you taking about ?
what holy grail ?
I bought a 1983 Alpine 3518 amplifier at a garage sale for $3, now I need the DIN cable for it.


----------



## Darth SQ

Robb said:


> What the hell are you taking about ?
> what holy grail ?
> I bought a 1983 Alpine 3518 amplifier at a garage sale for $3, now I need the DIN cable for it.


Thought it was for the 7909.
My mistake.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## sqchris

Sealed box open today after 18 years! Old school JL giveaways before the Finals, box full of goodies!


----------



## Ampman

sqchris said:


> Sealed box open today after 18 years! Old school JL giveaways before the Finals, box full of goodies!


Nice !


----------



## sqchris

Do they still give out goodies for the competitors? 
I remember driving from Ont to Texas and having the JL/PPI/MB Quarts pit crew waiting for you for tweak and tune!


----------



## Ampman

sqchris said:


> Do they still give out goodies for the competitors?
> I remember driving from Ont to Texas and having the JL/PPI/MB Quarts pit crew waiting for you for tweak and tune!


Pertty sure they still do, a buddy entered his system in a db drag we had in a near by town and he said they were giving things away at that one. I missed it though ? some stuff came up that kept me from going. He said there was a guy there with a set of Sony explode 12's on a RF amp said it hit like a 146 or so, which is not bad for just 2 subs


----------



## Thrill_House

sqchris said:


> Do they still give out goodies for the competitors?
> I remember driving from Ont to Texas and having the JL/PPI/MB Quarts pit crew waiting for you for tweak and tune!


My sponsor, DLS (sweden), hooked me up with a whole bunch of free swag before last years finals, it was great!


----------



## sqchris

Good to know that manufacturers are still supporting competitors!


----------



## Eggroll

copter said:


> Here's some old school for ya'


I had this deck and loved it especially since it had a DSP lockout that paired great with my epx2


----------



## quality_sound

I miss my 6770 so much.


----------



## smgreen20

The 6770 was my first HU. 7oved it. I don't have the one I had back then, but I've managed to acquire another one since then. Those are my favorite style HU's. 
I've got an ADCS-1, 5780CD, 5780CD/CL, 7770, 6770 and a CDC6500R. Love the DSP/EQ of that time too, the 920EQ, which I have 2 of those.


----------



## quality_sound

It was my first good HU.


----------



## Ampman

Had a tape deck with motorized face that was made a lot like that CD player, still got the remote and faceplate rest of it sprouted legs an run off. It's model isn't on the face anywhere, that was one nice unit


----------



## Ampman

My old school PPI 2050M. It's rite purddy


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> My old school PPI 2050M. It's rite purddy


This amp is crazy, in a good way that is wow!! Even at speaker loads of 8 ohm per channel this thing flat out thumps. And did I mention how clean it is at high volume levels as well.. I've heard the new stuff and it doesn't come close to the old school American made amps


----------



## sqchris

even Carolyn's artwork looks great!


----------



## Ampman

She done excellent work, very impressive for sure. PPI had not only great sounding products but didn't look half bad either. I've always been a PPI fanatic every since I purchased my first PPI 2150AM. I had heard the others out there but when I got to the PPI stuff it was hands down the goods. I still like the other OS brands, just PPI is my preference


----------



## rton20s

Ampman said:


> She done excellent work, very impressive for sure. PPI had not only great sounding products but didn't look half bad either. I've always been a PPI fanatic every since I purchased my first PPI 2150AM. I had heard the others out there but when I got to the PPI stuff it was hands down the goods. I still like the other OS brands, just PPI is my preference


During the era of my first real exposure to car audio the PPI Art series were the holy grail of amplifiers in my town. Anyone who had anything special in terms of a car stereo seemed to be running JL W6s in triplicate powered by the PPI Art amps. My "dream system" back then was just that. (The "muffler" Power Class was soon to follow.) I used to go by the local shop that carried PPI just to drool on the counter glass staring at those Arts. 

I still remember riding around in a buddies full size Chevy standard cab which was one of the very first bagged trucks in town. He was just throwing it back together and had only a driver's seat with no seat belts. We threw some pillows on top of the Art amps and three of us went cruizin' with his 3 10W6s slamming in our backs all night. "The good ol' days," for sure...


----------



## Ampman

I've heard the PC series called that but never knew why, so how'd they get that name ?


----------



## Ampman

Ampman said:


> I've heard the PC series called that but never knew why, so how'd they get that name ?


Guess I'm a bit slow here tonight at thinking lol I'm thinking its the look ?


----------



## Ampman

Wish someone had a US AMPS US B-100 or US B-52 powered Crossover that they wouldn't mind opening up and tell me what the numbers are on the 8 pin IC chip about center way on the board. As my thanks to you ill record me singing a song and do it in the key of Z and send it to you hehe


----------



## Eggroll

My BNIB punch 40. I have a few other 40's and a punch 2040 as well but this is my jewel.


----------



## sqchris

Eggroll said:


> My BNIB punch 40. I have a few other 40's and a punch 2040 as well but this is my jewel.


not a big RF fan but lots of respect specially the old Punch series!


----------



## SilkySlim

I have respect for them on the low end for sure. They drove they're amps to the limits. Small but man they could beat the hell out of subs. Until they let lose and catastrophic. Not a fan at all though on the mid and top end with the old punches. 

I also ditto the PPI art m, am, arts. They really hit a home run with those. The art/w6 connection was famous. I was an odd ball @ the time and ran 4 10w6 one ISO of the first production runs off of a first production run A600, with A404 on the fronts. Fronts morphed (ADS, JL, ID horns, etc.) until I found the wizard of Oz. Even though I worked @ A top dealer of ads, jl, etc. I still searched out and drove 10hrs. to pick up the new set of supermans. I still have the A 600 & Oz. Great memories. 
Still using the OZ fronts from 1992ish.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity

Amp came in today. Description of the amp from the ebay seller,

_Up for sale is a phoenix gold m44 amplifier, Capacitors have been replaced.
it's in very good condition 8.5 out of 10 it's in 100% working condition it does have
some scratches ect (please see photos). it's a great old school classics amp and 
getting hard to find in this condition._

Here is what I found when I popped it open,



















Scratches etc? So when you mean "etc" you're talking about how when the original capacitors fried, they blew a god damn hole through the board in the process? Not to mention destroying the gold plating? 

Thing of it is, the seller included every other picture of the amplifier -guts & all, BUT decided to leave that part out. EVERY other listing includes a snapshot of the board underneath the caps. 

Missing screws as well. I don't mind those. That's just annoying. The board itself though? ****. I paid $100 more for this M44 than I have with my previous M44's.

Parts can be replaced, but this is like someone damaging the frame on our car. It's garbage now.


:cwm23:



Hope no one on here is responsible for this.


----------



## minbari

MinnesotaStateUniversity said:


> Amp came in today. Description of the amp from the ebay seller,
> 
> _Up for sale is a phoenix gold m44 amplifier, Capacitors have been replaced.
> it's in very good condition 8.5 out of 10 it's in 100% working condition it does have
> some scratches ect (please see photos). it's a great old school classics amp and
> getting hard to find in this condition._
> 
> Here is what I found when I popped it open,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scratches etc? So when you mean "etc" you're talking about how when the original capacitors fried, they blew a god damn hole through the board in the process? Not to mention destroying the gold plating?
> 
> Thing of it is, the seller included every other picture of the amplifier -guts & all, BUT decided to leave that part out. EVERY other listing includes a snapshot of the board underneath the caps.
> 
> Missing screws as well. I don't mind those. That's just annoying. The board itself though? ****. I paid $100 more for this M44 than I have with my previous M44's.
> 
> Parts can be replaced, *but this is like someone damaging the frame on our car. It's garbage now.*
> 
> 
> :cwm23:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope no one on here is responsible for this.


I disagree. does the amplifier work? did he wire around the burned sections of the board? just because the gold plated traces are gone really means nothing if all the circuits are functioning.

only ting I would be concerned with is the 16V rating on the replaced caps. hopfully those are on the input section of the amp and not the output.

All that said, I would still be pissed too. if it has been repaired, just say so, dont sell something as 8.5/10 when it was had a repair like that.


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity

minbari said:


> I disagree. does the amplifier work? did he wire around the burned sections of the board? just because the gold plated traces are gone really means nothing if all the circuits are functioning.
> 
> only ting I would be concerned with is the 16V rating on the replaced caps. hopfully those are on the input section of the amp and not the output.
> 
> All that said, I would still be pissed too. if it has been repaired, just say so, dont sell something as 8.5/10 when it was had a repair like that.


The seller is 3rd party.

The individual who is refurbishing these amplifiers left out the damaged area intentionally.

I don't mind it being repaired. In fact, I've repaired all of my PG amplifiers. This one though, is ruined. It really is.

PG won't accept amplifiers with damaged boards either.


----------



## smgreen20

Board might look trashed but it's still fixable. I did it to an M50, wasn't the greatest looking thing. 

Also, Eric D at the phoenix Phorum site has replace a golf ball sized hole in a ZX450. Look him up, he might be able to help or he might be willing to do it for you.


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity

smgreen20 said:


> Board might look trashed but it's still fixable. I did it to an M50, wasn't tyre greatest looking thing.
> 
> Also, Eric D at the phoenix Phorum site has replace a golf ball sized hole in a ZX450. Lii him up, he might be able to help or he might be willing to do it for you.



How do you replace the gold tracing?


----------



## smgreen20

I went to my local electronics store, radio shack has nothing on this place, and bought some board that you can etch the copper off of to leave your desired trace and then solder the two trace together. 

With a permanent marker you make your trace, or what you want to keep and then soak it in a solution that you buy. The solution eats away at the copper that had no permanent marker.


----------



## SaturnSL1

Minnesota, it's probably repairable, but wow, what a piece of **** seller. I was thinking as I saw the pics "How much do you wanna bet the seller didn't show any gut shots or at least very craftily took them.", I guess I was right.

What a hack job.


----------



## Ampman

Done the etching thing to a Autotek 7150. Where the fets are on the board all that burned up. Cut that part away got a doubled sided board think it was at the shack cut it to have a tight fit run jumpers used copper clad to make the larger connections an a ton of super glue. Never had the first complaint, but then again I did change my number so maybe that's why hehe. Just kidding no number change.


----------



## JuiceMan88

This picture is NOT mine but I have an DCT-R1 identical to this sitting in my closet waiting to be enjoyed hopefully in the bear future. Pretty sure I lucked up finding a black faced version with the US tuner.


----------



## JuiceMan88

This is the setup in my daily driver. It's just a regular cab pickup so I'm running this M25 to two HAT 6.5" coaxes in my front doors. 

The M25 has been fully worked over by TrickyRicky here on the forum. BB op amps, WIMA caps and a bunch more i don't remember. It works lie a charm and sounds fantastic even hooked to my factory deck.


----------



## n_olympios

JuiceMan88 said:


> This picture is NOT mine but I have an DCT-R1 identical to this sitting in my closet waiting to be enjoyed hopefully in the bear future. Pretty sure I lucked up finding a black faced version with the US tuner.


Would you be so kind as to find me a reasonably-priced, black-faced euro version as well?


----------



## Eggroll

JuiceMan88 said:


> This is the setup in my daily driver. It's just a regular cab pickup so I'm running this M25 to two HAT 6.5" coaxes in my front doors.
> 
> The M25 has been fully worked over by TrickyRicky here on the forum. BB op amps, WIMA caps and a bunch more i don't remember. It works lie a charm and sounds fantastic even hooked to my factory deck.


Nice! I had one of those on a 10" jlw0 in 95-96 in a single cab ranger


----------



## JuiceMan88

Eggroll said:


> Nice! I had one of those on a 10" jlw0 in 95-96 in a single cab ranger


Thanks man! I actually have thought of running it tri-way to a small 6.5" sub as well. I have an old Kenwood tri-way crossover that would work perfect for it but I'm afraid of overheating the amp. I had a factory fan shroud kit for it but never could find a factory fan for it so I let the shroud go. Definitely love the amp though.


----------



## rton20s

I bet the HAT Imagine I6SW would be perfect for that configuration.


----------



## vwdave

Most of you probably saw my thread about the PC2350, and if you go into other sections of this site then youve seen that I have repaired a ZPA0.5, i also just found my PC250 and PC275 in a box in the garage.

MSU, i can relate to you about the damaged board. When I bought the ZPA0.5 it had been "repaired". That meant that some guy replaced a FET that had burned out. He did a crappy soldering job and botched the board pretty bad. Difference is I bought it knowing it was not functional. I really hate surprises though.

Actually, my 2350 was also a surprise, but of the good kind. It started off just like the ZPA, i opened it and found that someone had done modifications (or work). check out that thread though to see how it turned out to be a good thing.


----------



## StockA4

Robb;
I bought a 1983 Alpine 3518 amplifier at a garage sale for $3 said:


> 3518, the little brick that could.


----------



## eisnerracing

bigdwiz said:


> I just got my hands on another "unicorn", the Precision Power PPI-2350DM. It needs some TLC, but I may be able to get the original art from CHY! How cool would that be?? BIG thanks to my buddy Darin for picking this jewel up and sending her my way :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Unicorns in the same picture?


WAY COOL i had one of these back in 1993 i paid so much $$$ for it !!!
i had it in my 1992 ranger w/ a snug and walk thru running 8 Orion XTR 10" 

what a beast and running the MB quarts 3 ways in the doors a PPI 2150am
MB quart 2 way comp rear PPI 2075am
MB quart 4" center PPI 2025am
all mounted in the back window - wall of PPI


----------



## eisnerracing

I have two perfect and fully re capped 7390s !
a new in the box never had a battery in it 4390 remote 
and the matching 5952 changer - I love this deck and the sound !!! as good as a 7909
and the cassette section makes a cassette allmost sound as good as a cd AMAZING


----------



## JuiceMan88

eisnerracing said:


> I have two perfect and fully re capped 7390s !
> a new in the box never had a battery in it 4390 remote
> and the matching 5952 changer - I love this deck and the sound !!! as good as a 7909
> and the cassette section makes a cassette allmost sound as good as a cd AMAZING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG




Holy crap! Those are beautiful. Wish I could find one that mint! Who did your recapping?


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ Favorite cassette deck ever. And my favorite Alpine head-unit layout. Nice to have 2.


----------



## eisnerracing

JuiceMan88 said:


> Holy crap! Those are beautiful. Wish I could find one that mint! Who did your recapping?


I am ready to sell one only one ! 
i have an old friend (old school alpine tech) that did the work 
77 caps just caps cost $80 bucks , new belt (cant get sourced a replacement ), new battery 
it takes hours of time to remove the caps - but most caps leak causing the board to be a bit brittle means you have to drill out the caps with a realy small hand drill bit about this big - size of that line LOL

he said its about 12 hours to repair one and he also has the alpine cassette and cd to adjust all the setting with an scope to factry settings 

so after all that he charges me about $95 for parts and around $250 labor 

but mine are better than new - caps are medical grade (higher tolerance) and hand adjusted perfect 

THANKS everyone i love my old school alpine


----------



## JuiceMan88

eisnerracing said:


> I am ready to sell one only one !
> i have an old friend (old school alpine tech) that did the work
> 77 caps just caps cost $80 bucks , new belt (cant get sourced a replacement ), new battery
> it takes hours of time to remove the caps - but most caps leak causing the board to be a bit brittle means you have to drill out the caps with a realy small hand drill bit about this big - size of that line LOL
> 
> he said its about 12 hours to repair one and he also has the alpine cassette and cd to adjust all the setting with an scope to factry settings
> 
> so after all that he charges me about $95 for parts and around $250 labor
> 
> but mine are better than new - caps are medical grade (higher tolerance) and hand adjusted perfect
> 
> THANKS everyone i love my old school alpine


Great connection to have, hard to find people who take such pride in their work. 

Is that a 7907 in the top right of your pic!?


----------



## eisnerracing

I love my alpine since I installed my first 
7903
And yes it is - also have a 7901 , 7902
3321 mint , 3553 nib , 3555nib , 3566,
7816, 7909, and more this is a pic I found 
Quickly - I may need to post a huge pile of the goods


----------



## finbar

Still plays


----------



## Old Skewl

Beautiful MAC!!


----------



## JuiceMan88

Picked up a BNIB Denon DCE-250 (trunk mount equalizer) today!


----------



## eisnerracing

just picked these up at a car audio shop miles away 2 are new , 1 parts but the sec-8063 needs remotes which i have a lead on 
Old School Alpine Security


----------



## Richv72

Ive been wanting an old school alpine car alarm as well, If I remember correctly they had a unique tone compared to the rest of the car alarms.


----------



## vwdave

finbar said:


> Still plays


Beautiful Mac. Did you get it recently? These things seem to run forever.

Thats the one that im running in my car now. Do you have a way of scanning that manual into a PDF and sending it my way? When I got mine it didnt have the manual and it would be nice to know that im tuning it correctly.


----------



## n_olympios

vwdave, pm me your email address.


----------



## eisnerracing

Richv72 said:


> Ive been wanting an old school alpine car alarm as well, If I remember correctly they had a unique tone compared to the rest of the car alarms.


Yup the early ones pre 2000 had the original soft chirp siren 
Like the 8080 8070 8040 8045 8046 8047 8048 8053 8058 8063 8081 
And a few more the sec-150 and sec-100 had a dif siren but still soft chirp
I just listed these on eBay or message me I might sell the 8063 and I have a
Minty 8040 a/ radar sensor


----------



## JuiceMan88

Just picked up a new Alpine 3513S from 1993. Never installed! Still has the original box and all. Probably will sell this one though because I'm more into collecting the Denon stuff.


----------



## Ampman

Those old Alpines have one clean sound, my little 3522's are quite impressive. I've always liked American made amps an collected more of those than the others made in Japan but Alpine amps are the exception to the rule for me, those and the older Kenwood really like those too. By the way nice amp


----------



## JuiceMan88

Ampman said:


> Those old Alpines have one clean sound, my little 3522's are quite impressive. I've always liked American made amps an collected more of those than the others made in Japan but Alpine amps are the exception to the rule for me, those and the older Kenwood really like those too. By the way nice amp


I'm with you on that. I love the Orion XTR stuff as far as American made goes. With the Japan stuff it seems the Kenwoods up until about 99 were excellent and of course the Alpines. 

This is a really hefty little amp for its size. I know this isn't the classifieds section but if anyone wants to add this to their collection I will let it go for exactly what I have in it (PM me) I just wanted to save it from what may have happened to it in the wrong hands!


----------



## naujokas

The last thing from this project - muzikin , one burned, the other as a new:


----------



## eisnerracing

I know most on here know I love and breath alpine 
And by far the Japan made mades were amazing
Not the cleanest under the back plate but sounded really good 
Very warm and crisp - alpine amps made in Korea designed 
In Japan were a great product as well. As quality goes 
Japan & Korea kicks chinas butt


----------



## eisnerracing

Woohoo a b-52 haven't seen one of these I. A bit 
Sweet !


----------



## JuiceMan88

eisnerracing said:


> I know most on here know I love and breath alpine
> And by far the Japan made mades were amazing
> Not the cleanest under the back plate but sounded really good
> Very warm and crisp - alpine amps made in Korea designed
> In Japan were a great product as well. As quality goes
> Japan & Korea kicks chinas butt


Just curious, how do you feel about the quality (both sound and build) of the "V12" style amps like the MRV-Fxxx compared to say a 3555? 

I'd love to pick up a good 4 channel Japan made Alpine for an upcoming build but I've honestly never listened to ANY Alpine in person because there's never been an Alpine dealer anywhere near me throughout the years.


----------



## eisnerracing

JuiceMan88 said:


> Just curious, how do you feel about the quality (both sound and build) of the "V12" style amps like the MRV-Fxxx compared to say a 3555?
> 
> I'd love to pick up a good 4 channel Japan made Alpine for an upcoming build but I've honestly never listened to ANY Alpine in person because there's never been an Alpine dealer anywhere near me throughout the years.


these amp are my favorite Alpines 
MRV-f300 
MRV-f400 - MRV-f400s
Mrv-1000 -
also there was a dual mono block (rare) MSV-1050 cleanest of the older first line of V12s

the 400S was second gen v12 
the 405 was third gen v12
and the expert was the last 

I have had great luck with all of them !!

I had a car in the past when these were new 
mrv-100 on 3 way quart 
mrv-t300 in rears 2 co axle quart
(2) mrv-1000 in 2 BASS200 alpines 
sounded great 

so i would give them a try the expert line has a bit more fancy adjustents as the first 12v or 12v DC straight 

I did notice a bit cleaner sound in the 400s over the 400 with the intaduction of DC straight power supply 

newer moels that as 4 channel are MRV-f405 and MRF-F407

hope it helps


----------



## JuiceMan88

eisnerracing said:


> these amp are my favorite Alpines
> MRV-f300
> MRV-f400 - MRV-f400s
> Mrv-1000 -
> also there was a dual mono block (rare) MSV-1050 cleanest of the older first line of V12s
> 
> the 400S was second gen v12
> the 405 was third gen v12
> and the expert was the last
> 
> I have had great luck with all of them !!
> 
> I had a car in the past when these were new
> mrv-100 on 3 way quart
> mrv-t300 in rears 2 co axle quart
> (2) mrv-1000 in 2 BASS200 alpines
> sounded great
> 
> so i would give them a try the expert line has a bit more fancy adjustents as the first 12v or 12v DC straight
> 
> I did notice a bit cleaner sound in the 400s over the 400 with the intaduction of DC straight power supply
> 
> newer moels that as 4 channel are MRV-f405 and MRF-F407
> 
> hope it helps


That helped a lot thank you for the input. I noticed there's been an MSV-1050 floating around on eBay for nearly a year now. Definitely a beautiful amp. 

THE MRV-F300 is actually one I've been looking at. Might pick up one soon.


----------



## eisnerracing

JuiceMan88 said:


> That helped a lot thank you for the input. I noticed there's been an MSV-1050 floating around on eBay for nearly a year now. Definitely a beautiful amp.
> 
> THE MRV-F300 is actually one I've been looking at. Might pick up one soon.



look at the 4 part #s more power is always better the 3 is around 30 a channel 
4 are 40-60 watts


----------



## bigdwiz

How about a factory polished Orion NT 100 made for "Team Extreme" members exclusively? It's just the heat sink, but it's drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## StockA4

bigdwiz said:


> How about a factory polished Orion NT 100 made for "Team Extreme" members exclusively? It's just the heat sink, but it's drop dead gorgeous!


The polished stuff is always classy.


----------



## SaturnSL1

Old school Alpine


----------



## PPI_GUY

bigdwiz said:


> How about a factory polished Orion NT 100 made for "Team Extreme" members exclusively? It's just the heat sink, but it's drop dead gorgeous!


That is drop dead sexy. 
You need to find some "guts" for that bad boy!


----------



## JuiceMan88

SaturnSL1 said:


> Old school Alpine


Nice! You gonna use it in an install?


----------



## JuiceMan88

Picked this up today. Not the PS905 that my heart desires but still has that nice clean old school Kenwood look. And yes I know it's upside down in the picture, haha.


----------



## SaturnSL1

JuiceMan88 said:


> Nice! You gonna use it in an install?


It's currently sitting in my car right now powering my kicks, pretty nice amp. Nice and powerful, stay nice and cool under heavy use. I prefer my PPI PC450 over the Alpine though, nothing I own other than my USA400 sounds as clean and effortless as that damned PPI. God, I love that amp.

I'm going to swap the Alpine out soon for something ridiculous though.

Just picked up a twin of another amp I own and it's time for their 15 minutes of fame in my car. I'll post a thread about them later. I'm about to recap my original in a few minutes.


----------



## JuiceMan88

SaturnSL1 said:


> It's currently sitting in my car right now powering my kicks, pretty nice amp. Nice and powerful, stay nice and cool under heavy use. I prefer my PPI PC450 over the Alpine though, nothing I own other than my USA400 sounds as clean and effortless as that damned PPI. God, I love that amp.
> 
> I'm going to swap the Alpine out soon for something ridiculous though.
> 
> Just picked up a twin of another amp I own and it's time for their 15 minutes of fame in my car. I'll post a thread about them later. I'm about to recap my original in a few minutes.


Don't blame you there! In my mind the PC450 is one of the best PPIs ever made. I'm sure many would disagree but I do have a soft spot for the PCs and the white Sedonas!


----------



## SaturnSL1

JuiceMan88 said:


> Don't blame you there! In my mind the PC450 is one of the best PPIs ever made. I'm sure many would disagree but I do have a soft spot for the PCs and the white Sedonas!


They are lovely amps. I read on here that the PC series is just the Art series with a new sink so that makes me love it even more. I was never able to get my hands on an Art amp so this will do for now lol.

The amps that are going in soo many steps below the PPI and the Alpine but they are so full of character that I have to use them for at least a short period of time. Ever heard of Urban Audio Works?


----------



## CK1991

anyone remember HK car decks? 
Or back when it was cool to walk around with your stereo in the mall so no one stole it?


----------



## apop311

JuiceMan88 said:


> Picked this up today. Not the PS905 that my heart desires but still has that nice clean old school Kenwood look. And yes I know it's upside down in the picture, haha.


you see my ps-905 ?  its super clean and on the forum here somewhere


----------



## JuiceMan88

apop311 said:


> you see my ps-905 ?  its super clean and on the forum here somewhere


Did you have to rub it in? Haha, I've been looking for either a 900 or a 905 forever! Preferably a 905. I'd love to see a pic of yours if you have it handy repost it. This thread is huge! 

I do have a KDC-9000 which I love, I'll try to get a few pics of it.


----------



## JuiceMan88

FedEx just dropped off one of my favorite amps! Love these Denon DCA series. This is a DCA-500... It's a solid 8 out of 10 on condition. Hopefully can get it recapped soon so I can put it to use in a build.


----------



## Eggroll

CK1991 said:


> anyone remember HK car decks?
> Or back when it was cool to walk around with your stereo in the mall so no one stole it?


I had that Alpine back in the day!


----------



## sqchris

I even had a case logic case for my 7907


----------



## quality_sound

I had one for my 7618.


----------



## eisnerracing

JuiceMan88 said:


> FedEx just dropped off one of my favorite amps! Love these Denon DCA series. This is a DCA-500... It's a solid 8 out of 10 on condition. Hopefully can get it recapped soon so I can put it to use in a build.


I had one of these clean and way under rated


----------



## eisnerracing

Eggroll said:


> I had that Alpine back in the day!


I still have my leather alpine carry case for my 
Alpine 7909 and my alpine 7390 each deck fits the same 
Cage - I can use cd or high end tape in a two second 
Deck swap


----------



## Eggroll

eisnerracing said:


> I still have my leather alpine carry case for my
> Alpine 7909 and my alpine 7390 each deck fits the same
> Cage - I can use cd or high end tape in a two second
> Deck swap


Gave my case to my mom to use for a camera bag lol


----------



## Ampman

Nice old Orion Cobalt 230. Got 3 of these now, 2 in excellent working order and one that needs some TLC


----------



## JuiceMan88

Ampman said:


> Nice old Orion Cobalt 230. Got 3 of these now, 2 in excellent working order and one that needs some TLC


Great amps!


----------



## apop311

JuiceMan88 said:


> Did you have to rub it in? Haha, I've been looking for either a 900 or a 905 forever! Preferably a 905. I'd love to see a pic of yours if you have it handy repost it. This thread is huge!
> 
> I do have a KDC-9000 which I love, I'll try to get a few pics of it.


Not trying to rub it in haha ! just thought i'd mention it , and yes I will post a picture of the unit I have also have an extra face plate and the original trim ring and remote control. The one I have is very clean if I ever sold it Ill give you first dibs! you have any old alpine decks, or mtx black gold gear? Currently on the hunt for a black gold 12" in 4ohm


----------



## smgreen20

apop311 said:


> Currently on the hunt for a black gold 12" in 4ohm


You and me both.


----------



## JuiceMan88

apop311 said:


> Not trying to rub it in haha ! just thought i'd mention it , and yes I will post a picture of the unit I have also have an extra face plate and the original trim ring and remote control. The one I have is very clean if I ever sold it Ill give you first dibs! you have any old alpine decks, or mtx black gold gear? Currently on the hunt for a black gold 12" in 4ohm


I was actually on the search for a PS900 for a long time and decided that in the end I like the looks and specs of the 905 better. Heck I have two PS900 faceplates laying around if anyone needs one. My two favorite Kenwood units are the K-CD01 and the PS905 lol. So yes definitely let me know if you decide to part with it. 

I never did really get into Alpine stuff other than the CDA-7939 which is also a favorite... I'm looking for one of those as well but it's hard to find a clean one. I mainly have always been into Denon stuff and dabbled off and on in Clarions but I'm trying to expand since I now have pretty much all the Denon stuff (sans a few amps) that I've spent about 5 years searching for! Haha. 

Did you see the super clean 10" Black Gold on eBay right now? If it was a 4ohm I'd be bidding, but it's not.


----------



## Fugl_Soundrides.dk

i wanna join the party to  

Maby some Amps you dont se a lot, and then some M's  


Signat Flag, Signat Log2, Signat Ram 3 mk2
the flag is nearly impossible to get. i got it from the old Signat importer in denmark. i have never heard anything that comes close to det SQ of that amp. not even my Mcintosh amps are any close to the Flag. and the log, well nearly same quality as the flag  . 










the inside, just for fun. by the way. yes it is a cd in the upper right cormer of it  










and the rest from my "vault" 
M's and a 6 channel ram


----------



## JuiceMan88

Fugl_Soundrides.dk said:


> i wanna join the party to
> 
> Maby some Amps you dont se a lot, and then some M's
> 
> 
> Signat Flag, Signat Log2, Signat Ram 3 mk2
> the flag is nearly impossible to get. i got it from the old Signat importer in denmark. i have never heard anything that comes close to det SQ of that amp. not even my Mcintosh amps are any close to the Flag. and the log, well nearly same quality as the flag  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the inside, just for fun. by the way. yes it is a cd in the upper right cormer of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the rest from my "vault"
> M's and a 6 channel ram


Welcome! Good looking collection you have there. REALLY nice M's! I rock a "tweaked" M25 every day in my daily driver! Use it about 3 hours a day and it never overheats or gives me any problems. All while having awesome SQ.


----------



## Ampman

Those are some nice amps.


----------



## CK1991

very cool collection of amps. I love the looks of the M series PG amps.

heres a recent pickup. they've seen better days (mainly due to being exposed to constant sunlight for who knows how many years), but for $10, I figured why not. I've never seen 6x9 plates before. I'm planning on swapping the components for better ones and use them in my front kick panels. 
they are alpine 6207 6x9 plates. They have a 5.25" woofer and a 1" dome tweeter


----------



## naujokas

new purchase - $3 for both:
Pioneer DEH-P815RDS - with KEH-P8250 face and remote 
Clarion ARX8370RW with two faces


















and I received a gift ALPINE 1998 catalog which is my favorite 7944


----------



## naujokas

My PIONEER collection of the day:





































*Pioneer KP-717G* 
*Pioneer DEQ-9200* 
*Pioneer KEH-P7600R* 
*Pioneer DEH-880RDS* 
*Pioneer CDX-M6* 
*Pioneer CDX-M30* 
*Pioneer CDX-P670* 
*Pioneer KEH-8080SDK* 
*Pioneer DEH-P815RDS* - with KEH-P8250 face
*Pioneer DEX-P99R* 
*CD-SR77* 
*CXB-2660*
*CXB-1156*
*CXB-7606*


----------



## JuiceMan88

naujokas said:


> My PIONEER collection of the day:


That DEH-880RDS  I've wanted one of those for years but they seem darn near impossible to find in the states! I have a 1994 Pioneer brochure I often look at just for the 880RDS, that unit was ahead of it's time. 

I found a mint DEX-M88 for $45 with the box and everything. Even had two remotes. However when I tried to test, it wouldn't power up  thought i'd really hit the jackpot though.

Great collection you have, thanks for sharing.


----------



## smgreen20

naujokas said:


>


If you ever sell the clarion ARX, please come to me first. I've only heard/known about the woodgrain faces, never seen one though.


----------



## StockA4

Might not look like much, but my friend brought this back from the dead. This board used to look like it was mounted under a fireplace grate.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

That black Phoenix Gold looks AMAZING!


----------



## Eggroll

Nice work A4, looks superb


----------



## smgreen20

Nice looking Frank.


----------



## CK1991

picked up some subs today. orion xtr3 10" x 2 (in a 2 sub box) and an original image dynamics IDQ10 sub (in a singular box). Paid 115 for all 3. Don't think I did too bad (did some research prior to buying and that was low retail).
gonna put up some pics of the IDQ later....it has a grille over it so you cant really see it.


----------



## Blazemore

Fugl_Soundrides.dk said:


> the inside, just for fun. by the way. yes it is a cd in the upper right cormer of it


Good lord...I believed those were 4x500 at 4ohm if I remember. It's been awhile since I've seen one.


----------



## normalicy

Just noticed a Coustic Power Logic AMP 660 on ebay. Price isn't even that bad... yet.

Coustic Amp 660 L K RARE Old Skool 6 Channel Tested Works 100 | eBay


----------



## StockA4

Thank you, gentlemen. With the treatment this amp received in its former life, I feel like I got extremely lucky. Here's a couple pics.

Some serious scrubbing.
























shipping fail


----------



## CK1991

yikes! that is a seriously messed up amp. glad to see that its been fixed and back up and running though



StockA4 said:


> Thank you, gentlemen. With the treatment this amp received in its former life, I feel like I got extremely lucky. Here's a couple pics.
> 
> Some serious scrubbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shipping fail


----------



## StockA4

It's truly hard for me to understand how a $2k amp wound up like this. Or any other expensive piece of equipment for that matter. The crazy part was when I was in negotiations for this amp, the previous owner kept telling me it still worked. That was his main selling point was the fact that it still worked. First of all, I knew it didn't work; that didn't matter to me. What mattered to me is why someone would continue to run this amp in that condition even if it did work?!

Pure d crazy.


----------



## shawnk

StockA4 said:


> It's truly hard for me to understand how a $2k amp wound up like this. Or any other expensive piece of equipment for that matter. The crazy part was when I was in negotiations for this amp, the previous owner kept telling me it still worked. That was his main selling point was the fact that it still worked. First of all, I knew it didn't work; that didn't matter to me. What mattered to me is why someone would continue to run this amp in that condition even if it did work?!
> 
> Pure d crazy.


Good to see such a nice amp back on it's feet and in the hands of an owner who will appreciate what it is.

Your tech did a great job!


----------



## StockA4

shawnk said:


> Good to see such a nice amp back on it's feet and in the hands of an owner who will appreciate what it is.
> 
> Your tech did a great job!


Thanks, Shawn! This amp performs beautifully now, so he'll be happy to hear that considering you're the only other tech I would recommend.

I also need to give a big shout out to Dereck (with whom all things old school are possible). He's the reason I just got bit (hard) by a Phoenix Gold bug!


----------



## CK1991

old school PG stuff


PPI sedona

with the built in crossover that I have no idea how to change

gen 1 punch 150 (guy I bought it from said he bought it in 1981, not sure if thats how old this amp is)


orion cobalt (looked pretty cool for a budget amp)


----------



## JuiceMan88

CK1991 said:


> old school PG stuff
> 
> 
> PPI sedona
> 
> with the built in crossover that I have no idea how to change
> 
> gen 1 punch 150 (guy I bought it from said he bought it in 1981, not sure if thats how old this amp is)
> 
> 
> orion cobalt (looked pretty cool for a budget amp)


That ZX200 is niiiiiiiiice!


----------



## Changchung

Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## StockA4

Nice LP piece.


----------



## Changchung

StockA4 said:


> Nice LP piece.


Thanks...


----------



## Changchung

StockA4 said:


> Thank you, gentlemen. With the treatment this amp received in its former life, I feel like I got extremely lucky. Here's a couple pics.
> 
> Some serious scrubbing.


You fix this amp???


----------



## TrickyRicky

StockA4 said:


> Thank you, gentlemen. With the treatment this amp received in its former life, I feel like I got extremely lucky. Here's a couple pics.
> 
> Some serious scrubbing.


All that damage is usually caused by those leaky caps. As you notice how bad those things leak and how badly they damage any component's solder joints near by. 

Glad you got gave that amplifier back its life. Did you replace the filter caps? It looks like you left them in there, if you did you better replace them ASAP.


----------



## legend94

deeppinkdiver said:


> That black Phoenix Gold looks AMAZING!


not as amazing as your avatar


----------



## deeppinkdiver

legend94 said:


> not as amazing as your avatar



Hana.. Keeps me warm at night!


----------



## JuiceMan88

Here's a teaser of what I picked up yesterday. Almost a "grail find" for me me, so excited! Pics of the hardware coming soon


----------



## deeppinkdiver

^^^ oh my... Very rare discovery!


----------



## Coppertone

I'm drooling over hare, lol....


----------



## JuiceMan88

Haha, thanks guys. I was in shock. I didn't even know it existed and especially in the "older style" Eclipse line. Plus can't beat a 5302! 5V outputs and DSP control with with a lol very similar to the ECD series (which I love)


----------



## Robb

Got my BNIB ZAPCO Studio 150 in today


----------



## JuiceMan88

Nice


----------



## Robb

JuiceMan88 said:


> WOW! Where did you come across that beauty?


Someone messaged me on my want to buy listing on another car audio forum.


----------



## StockA4

There's a right way and a WRONG way 

Great pics of a great amp.


----------



## SilkySlim

JuiceMan88 said:


> That ZX200 is niiiiiiiiice!


You have to find the chips that go with the Sedona's. There are a few guys around with some random feq. chips.


----------



## CK1991

image dynamics IDQ10V1 SVC
anyone got any ideas on what to use to remove the paint specs?



jensen A35 15 wpc rms x2 (although it oddly uses a 7.5 amp fuse, so I'm guessing its either inefficient or underrated, probably the former.)
from 1987. still works, despite being bolted to a 4x4 blazers (my dads truck back in the day) floor for 6 years (the radio that he had in there was resoldered twice due to him taking it offroad so much), left in storage for 15 years, then me (being stupid) using it at 2 ohms stereo in my van many years ago (would get hot enough to cook on).





jensen A82. 17wpc rms (or as it said on the box 82 watts max (LOL)


----------



## Robb

Even Jensen made a quality amp in 1987.. after that, Jensen was the laughing stock of car audio in the 1990's...along with Pyramid and Legacy.


----------



## ryanr7386

Robb said:


> Even Jensen made a quality amp in 1987.. after that, Jensen was the laughing stock of car audio in the 1990's...along with Pyramid and Legacy.


Don't knock Pyramid! They made a hell of a wheel chalk man!


----------



## StockA4

Wasn't there a PPI masquerading as a Pyramid Super Pro?

*I have used automotive degreaser on some of my stuff with a relative degree of success. Never tried to remove paint spots though.*

And lastly, I thought the Jensen pics were great. In a world where everyone judges size with CD's, you have reset the bar with your dime


----------



## CK1991

A friend of mine has the big brother to my jensen amp. His is from '87 too....it says jensen 150+150 mosfet power on it and has the same style heatsink/ anodized blue color. I really want to get it from him. I know jensen won't stack up to my PPI, PG, orion, etc., but they made some rock solid stuff (as evidenced by my A35 mini amp). The mini amp surprised me because it has 2 seperate boards in it side by side (why I don't know, but it did). I wonder if it could be upgraded at all to make more power. 

Btw, my dad paid $30 and change for that A35 back in 1987. I still have the original box, owners manual, and reciept for it.


----------



## CK1991

SilkySlim said:


> You have to find the chips that go with the Sedona's. There are a few guys around with some random feq. chips.


Do you know who would have those? or should I just run the amp full range and try to find a crossover that will work? I'm running pioneer TS-C1301 5.25" mids (55hz-???)and JBL GTO171 titanium tweeters (2.5khz-25khz). I will have a 2 way crossover before the amp so that I can run 6.5 mid bass on the door.


----------



## PPI_GUY

CK1991 said:


> Btw, my dad paid $30 and change for that A35 back in 1987. I still have the original box, owners manual, and reciept for it.


Ask your Dad if he bought that A35 from Crutchfield. I bought the exact same amp from them for my '79 Trans Am. It seems like they had them on sale for around $30 at that time. It was my first non-eq/booster type amplification. Mounted in on top of the glove box, under the dash pad with velcro. Pushed two 6x9 Jensen coax's with it. Great little amps.


----------



## CK1991

He bought it from best buy. He had that, a "high end" clarion shaft radio from crutchfield, a realistic (panasonic) 40 watt eq/ booster, some jensen dual cone 4x6s, and the factory delco 6x9s. He said he left the clarion in the truck because he had tossed the audiovox radio the truck came with (which he said was the worst radio he ever had in every regard) so he didn't have anything to put in its place. I have the jensen (pictured) and the realistic eq/ booster (honestly, not bad for what it was -I was expecting far far worse) I had the jensen paper dual cone 4x6s but tossed them because the voice coils were frozen and they werent worth fixing. 

I also still have his clarion base model shaft radio (internal amp in it is a total joke....has distortion out the wazoo) and a pair of pioneer TS-X3s with the original box from 1993 (although I can only find one of them right now). I also came across a set of (still working) sansui paper dual cone shallow 4"s from the mid 80s. And surprisingly the surrounds (look like accordions) are still intact and not brittle.


----------



## naujokas

smgreen20 said:


> If you ever sell the clarion ARX, please come to me first. I've only heard/known about the woodgrain faces, never seen one though.


one face:









other face:










if you are interested in this kit, send pm:


----------



## StockA4

I sure would like to have that 920eq.

Looks like a major score, Mike!


----------



## StockA4

The deck is great. Only problem is the display. Is there anything I can do about it? It's basically the dark coating that's apparently chipped away with age. The yellow shines through the chips. Mike, do you know of anything I can do with the display?









Upper left corner. I forgot to take a picture while it was on.


----------



## smgreen20

As much as I'd like to have that 920, I just found out I might have to have knee surgery so any funds I would have would be gone.

That 9175 was my 2nd hurts, first new hurt, I've had. Sadly it was stolen in 99. I'd love to have another again sometime. My 95 catalog is only half the width of yours. 

I'm going to have to figure how to use this google translator so ican talk to naujokas.


----------



## StockA4

smgreen20 said:


> As much as I'd like to have that 920, I just found out I might have to have knee surgery so any funds I would have would be gone.
> 
> That 9175 was my 2nd hurts, first new hurt, I've had. Sadly it was stolen in 99. I'd love to have another again sometime. My 95 catalog is only half the width of yours.
> 
> Are you familiar with any way to remedy the display problem?


----------



## smgreen20

Sorry man, I forgot to reply to that. The only thing I would suggest is to take the face apart, paint the back, inside of the face, with some flat black model paint. Then on the outer side clean it really good, and careful, then clear coat the outside with a semi gloss model paint.


----------



## StockA4

smgreen20 said:


> Sorry man, I forgot to reply to that. The only thing I would suggest is to take the face apart, paint the back, inside of the face, with some flat black model paint. Then on the outer side clean it really good, and careful, then clear coat the outside with a semi gloss model paint.


Ok. I think I can handle some straight up diy. Thanks!


----------



## naujokas

smgreen20 said:


> As much as I'd like to have that 920, I just found out I might have to have knee surgery so any funds I would have would be gone.
> 
> That 9175 was my 2nd hurts, first new hurt, I've had. Sadly it was stolen in 99. I'd love to have another again sometime. My 95 catalog is only half the width of yours.
> 
> I'm going to have to figure how to use this google translator so ican talk to naujokas.


if needed , let me find yourself in a collection set mind condition Clarion ARX9170R with CDC1805 and optical DSP............


----------



## JuiceMan88

JuiceMan88 said:


> Here's a teaser of what I picked up yesterday. Almost a "grail find" for me me, so excited! Pics of the hardware coming soon


And as promised:



















Picked this up from the original owner. It's fully documented even down to the original receipt, just missing the box sadly enough. But everything is mint! Now I just need to find a DSP for it.


----------



## kbuggins

oh man, minidisc. Who'da thunk that wouldn't catch on? Awesome find!


----------



## JuiceMan88

Thanks buggins!


----------



## naujokas

My collection is now supplemented by three new amplifiers:

first: - *Alpine 3508*


----------



## naujokas

second - *Pioneer GM-4*


----------



## bigbubba

JuiceMan88 said:


> And as promised:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked this up from the original owner. It's fully documented even down to the original receipt, just missing the box sadly enough. But everything is mint! Now I just need to find a DSP for it.


Very nice. I have the 5301 cd player in the closet.


----------



## naujokas

third - *Kenwood KAC-501*


----------



## JuiceMan88

bigbubba said:


> Very nice. I have the 5301 cd player in the closet.


If you decide to part with it shoot me a PM. I may be interested!


----------



## bigbubba

JuiceMan88 said:


> If you decide to part with it shoot me a PM. I may be interested!


It has a problem with it but I can't remember what. I think it has an issue either loading or recognizing a cd. I have been thinking of sending it to get repaired but don't know who could do the work.


----------



## Changchung

naujokas said:


> second - *Pioneer GM-4*
> 
> I remember long time ago helping to a cousin to install this amp for his KP9000 HU


----------



## JuiceMan88

bigbubba said:


> It has a problem with it but I can't remember what. I think it has an issue either loading or recognizing a cd. I have been thinking of sending it to get repaired but don't know who could do the work.


You can try United Radio or Tom's Radio Repair. I prefer the later, however both are excellent. Problem is the parts supply for all the pre-2000 stuff has pretty much dried up. So if a part is faulty that is proprietary.... You're pretty much out of luck unless you can source another unit to get parts from.


----------



## WhiteLX

bigbubba said:


> Very nice. I have the 5301 cd player in the closet.


I do too. The volume buttons are pretty worn and don't pop out anymore. I loved that deck in my Mustang because it had an OEM look to it. I've looked into having it repaired, but the cost was nearly what a newer deck costs. Been searching for a 5301 with good buttons that I could use for parts, but they are getting difficult to find. 

Mine had playing issues back in the 90s (skipped all the time). Sent it in for repair and it had been fine ever since. I believe they changed the entire CD drive mechanism.


----------



## PPI_GUY

The obsession continues. Look what showed up on my doorstep...


----------



## Ampman

Got this from a friend on another site. Needs a little work but worth fixing up. LP 2002.


----------



## Ampman

Gots a old school LP 901 coming too. More less a projects amp. But one day when I get time it'll be a good project. And got a few more oldies on the way as well  anyone have an old EarthQuake PA-2040 amp. If so are stout to be small. Just wondering


----------



## Ampman

Here's my Linear Power model 901 gut shots to follow  its a fixer upper and one day ill get it done


----------



## Ampman

Check this one out. Judging by its looks alone I thought no way this will work. But I was wrong perfect working order and warranty seal still intact. It cleaned up quite well I'd say  PPI Sedona 200IX


----------



## SilkySlim

Ampman said:


> Gots a old school LP 901 coming too. More less a projects amp. But one day when I get time it'll be a good project. And got a few more oldies on the way as well  anyone have an old EarthQuake PA-2040 amp. If so are stout to be small. Just wondering


Got one and the matching 4ch nice and strong good sound too.


----------



## SilkySlim

PPI_GUY said:


> The obsession continues. Look what showed up on my doorstep...


That's not a PPI? So confused? But nice find the amp fairy hasn't visited my house in a while. That looks like a real clean one.


----------



## n_olympios

A friend and fellow-competitor has the bigger brother to that and it's an awesome amp. 



















He's got good company too.


----------



## StockA4

PPI_GUY said:


> The obsession continues. Look what showed up on my doorstep...


That is extremely clean. This is the best gen and one of my favorites.


----------



## StockA4

n_olympios said:


> A friend and fellow-competitor has the bigger brother to that and it's an awesome amp.
> 
> First of all... mother of God!


Second, earlier this year I saw my first 2nd gen heat with a 3rd gen board. Now there seems to be a run on them. I'm assuming this was the "fix" if somebody blew theirs up at the end of the run?


----------



## StockA4

A little Hifo.


----------



## StockA4

50 watt MTX


----------



## n_olympios

StockA4 said:


> Second, earlier this year I saw my first 2nd gen heat with a 3rd gen board. Now there seems to be a run on them. I'm assuming this was the "fix" if somebody blew theirs up at the end of the run?


I wouldn't know. All I can say is that his McIntosh has broken (it was fixable, gladly) while his Orion never.


----------



## StockA4

Phoenix Gold MPS2500, MS2250TA, SOFAS.

















I've posted the Frank before, but I've bee working on my photography skills.


----------



## PPI_GUY

StockA4 said:


> 50 watt MTX


50 watts??? CHEATER!!!!


----------



## SilkySlim

StockA4 said:


> A little Hifo.


So nice I'm jealous.


----------



## StockA4

Complete waste of a heat sink, right? I have a few untruthful amps.


----------



## SilkySlim

StockA4 said:


> Phoenix Gold MPS2500, MS2250TA, SOFAS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted the Frank before, but I've bee working on my photography skills.


You know the guts of Phenoix Gold are just absolutely awesome! They look so good and clean. Best guts ever!


----------



## SilkySlim

StockA4 said:


> That is extremely clean. This is the best gen and one of my favorites.


Still one of my favorite amps ever made. The 2gen Hcca 250. Looks and performance.


----------



## Ampman

Don't tink I posted this here yet. EarthQuake PA-2040. Tuff little amp and heavy.


----------



## SilkySlim

Ampman said:


> Don't tink I posted this here yet. EarthQuake PA-2040. Tuff little amp and heavy.


Yea man great little amp. It's solid that and the first Hoffmann series were my favorite of the Earthquakes a little brighter than the HiFonics and comproable Zeds in my humble opinion.


----------



## StockA4

Tuff. Remember The Outsiders? They made a distinction between tough and tuff. You got the right spelling for this amp.

Stay gold.


----------



## vwdave

StockA4 said:


> 50 watt MTX


Those were serious cheater amps. I had the thunder 2300x and 4300x from the same series. Great amps from back in the day when a good middle of the line amp was still quality.

Is it going into a collection or getting used? They were 1 ohm or 1/2 ohm stable iirc.


----------



## StockA4

vwdave said:


> Those were serious cheater amps. I had the thunder 2300x and 4300x from the same series. Great amps from back in the day when a good middle of the line amp was still quality.
> 
> Is it going into a collection or getting used? They were 1 ohm or 1/2 ohm stable iirc.


Yep, 1 ohm bridged. I'm not sure what my endgame will be with this amp. I collect other stuff, but it's always nice to have the classics.


----------



## iroller

love the look of PG


----------



## Ampman

I didn't think I posted this one. HIFONICS CYCLOPS VIII gonna need a minor repair and end plates an bottom cover but I've got all that figured out.


----------



## LOOSEWHEEL

Now that I have my 5 post minimum.......

A pair of PPI 2150AM's and a 4200AM.....


----------



## Old Skewl

:bigcry: I miss my 4200am!!:bigcry:


----------



## StockA4

I'm pretty sure you've seen these. But they're in the car now. I think once we move (and I have an actual work space) I'll take a page out of Shawn K's playbook and start doing some fabricating. Anybody can mount an amp. I want to make it look good!

















Those 8w6's are my second set. My Orion 2250XTR shredded my first set.


----------



## shawnk

StockA4 said:


> I'm pretty sure you've seen these. But they're in the car now. I think once we move (and I have an actual work space) I'll take a page out of Shawn K's playbook and start doing some fabricating. Anybody can mount an amp. I want to make it look good!


 You removed the Concept/NT combo!!??


----------



## StockA4

shawnk said:


> You removed the Concept/NT combo!!??


I did, but I can tell you for certain that NT is going back in. While I'm at it, I'll need to fill these:

















I know there are those that say all amps sound the same. And I'm sure if each amp was shackled with a bunch of constraints and limited to a particular bandwidth, they probably do. But I do not have the capabilities to make every amp sound the same. And over the last few years I've used the MINI as a rolling test bench. So I can safely say that the Orion NT200 is the most amazing amp I've used on my front end. 

So my dream is to fill these shrouds. And if hard times ever came, I would get rid of my Concept equipment before I got rid of my NT stuff.


----------



## shawnk

StockA4 said:


> I did, but I can tell you for certain that NT is going back in. While I'm at it, I'll need to fill these:
> 
> I know there are those that say all amps sound the same. And I'm sure if each amp was shackled with a bunch of constraints and limited to a particular bandwidth, they probably do. But I do not have the capabilities to make every amp sound the same. And over the last few years I've used the MINI as a rolling test bench. So I can safely say that the Orion NT200 is the most amazing amp I've used on my front end.
> 
> So my dream is to fill these shrouds. And if hard times ever came, I would get rid of my Concept equipment before I got rid of my NT stuff.


WHEWEEEE! Those are some beautiful hunks of aluminum right there! I'm having deja vu... I've seen something awfully familiar from a mutual friend of ours


Oh, and I don't doubt you one bit. I'm sure/know that the NT is something special. Don't be afraid of the hoopla.... no not all amps sound the same


----------



## shawnk

And speaking of Concept... My whole collection is up for sale again. MR. Biggs left me hanging yet again:mean:


----------



## StockA4

shawnk said:


> And speaking of Concept... My whole collection is up for sale again. MR. Biggs left me hanging yet again:mean:


Seems we share a bond. And if I could grab a set of those comps, I sure would.


----------



## shawnk

StockA4 said:


> Seems we share a bond. And if I could grab a set of those comps, I sure would.


perhaps we could work something out sometime. Though I'm afraid that you might be particularly partial to everything that I'd be interested in lol


----------



## StockA4

shawnk said:


> perhaps we could work something out sometime. Though I'm afraid that you might be particularly partial to everything that I'd be interested in lol


I hate when that happens!


----------



## Ampman

Recovering from triple bypass heart surgery it wasn't any fun. Was in the hospital 4 days. God had mercy on me.


----------



## Robb

Ampman said:


> Recovering from triple bypass heart surgery it wasn't any fun. Was in the hospital 4 days. God had mercy on me.


Jesus.
Stay away from Red meat, eggs, cheese and any animals fats !
No more smoking or hard whiskey ! :laugh:


----------



## Ampman

The red meats and possibly the eggs and yeah I might can avoid the cheese. But gracious man the smoking and liqueur too. hey now you asking an awful lot there lol J/K.


----------



## bigdwiz

Here's a nice MTX MTA-225 from around 1990. Amazing condition to be nearly 25 years old!!


----------



## [email protected]'go

some RF.. NIB....


----------



## ChrisB

Robb said:


> Stay away from Red meat, eggs, cheese and any animals fats !
> No more smoking or hard whiskey ! :laugh:


What's the point in living if I have to give all that up?


----------



## Ampman

Dang Dereck you got one heck of an amp with the MTA-225. Others ain't bad but me likey that one.


----------



## david in germany

I just picked these two Brand New in the box, PPI A1200w amplifier (24" long) and the matching PPI A204w

















Next to my Power 1000 for comparison








Also a set of BNIB Fosgate Punch 5.25"components not shown.


----------



## LOOSEWHEEL

Schwing!!!


----------



## Darth SQ

david in germany said:


> I just picked these two Brand New in the box, PPI A1200w amplifier (24" long) and the matching PPI A204w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to my Power 1000 for comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a set of BNIB Fosgate Punch 5.25"components not shown.


AMAZING!
The equivalent of a muscle car barn find!
I find it still so very hard to believe that these were still on the shelf for sale after all these years.
But the pics speak for themselves.
You need to go back and get all their remaining MB Quartz sets to go with them. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## [email protected]'go

le RF Power 1000 is even longer than my 21 400 PPI!: Surpris:

even longer than my 21 400 PPI!


----------



## david in germany

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> AMAZING!
> You need to go back and get all their remaining MB Quartz sets to go with them. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Bret, I think he realized what he had done when I bought the two of these as I tried to pick up some other stuff a couple of days later and wouldn't even budge on the prices! He had some really great 3 way MBQ sets there as well.


----------



## n_olympios

[email protected]'go said:


> le RF Power 1000 is even longer than my 21 400 PPI!: Surpris:
> 
> even longer than my 21 400 PPI!


Kudos for using car audio in a home setup!


----------



## naujokas

new purchase - 49$ - *first Alpine commander 1310R* with RDS (european market) and cd changer 5952z with original cables:


----------



## jpath

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpath

Some of my older gear

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpath

Kicker resolution 6.2 comps
Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpath

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpath

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected]'go

OUFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

wonderful

I enjoy the Pio....


----------



## JuiceMan88

Sony XK-R100. 4v outs and a copper chassis! It's brand new just don't have the box.


----------



## [email protected]'go

rare!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so sorry for the box!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]'go

Do you know Sony XES System, JuiceMan?


----------



## JuiceMan88

[email protected]'go said:


> Do you know Sony XES System, JuiceMan?


Oh yes I do! I almost purchased one back in 1998 but went with a Clarion ADCS-1 instead because of the lower price. XES is amazing!


----------



## [email protected]'go

Why is amazing??

just a question...


----------



## [email protected]'go

*vidéo:* Sony XES P1 (XES Mobile) - YouTube


----------



## ADCS-1

Chris, do you have a spare programming remote; the RM-X17? It`s the only part i missing to have a complete XES. (Yes, i have the C-1) 

I`m also looking for a XDA-card and the unicorn DPAA-1 for the Adcs-1 to make it complete.


----------



## ADCS-1

Chris, do you have a spare programming remote; the RM-X17? It`s the only part i missing to have a complete XES. (Yes, i have the C-1) 

I`m also looking for a XDA-card and the unicorn DPAA-1 for the Adcs-1 to make it complete.


----------



## [email protected]'go

No, I haven't got it, just this


----------



## sinister-kustoms

jpath said:


>


SNAP!


Powered up along with the M88 and DEH-P713



And my latest Pièce de résistance 

Only need to find 3 more:worried:


----------



## [email protected]'go

Superb collection!!!!!!

My Pioneer ODR


----------



## jpath

sinister-kustoms said:


> SNAP!
> 
> 
> Powered up along with the M88 and DEH-P713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha nice! you wanna buy it?


----------



## Darth SQ

sinister-kustoms said:


> And my latest Pièce de résistance
> 
> Only need to find 3 more:worried:


And what are you building that requires these? 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## naujokas

today my Alpine HU collection :










*Alpine 1310R*
*Alpine 7807R*
2x *Alpine 5952z*
*Alpine5952s*
*Alpine CDA-7944R*
*Alpine CDA-7850R *
*Alpine CDA-5755 *(CD PLAYER & SOUND PROCESSOR ) 
*Alpine TDA-7570R *
2x *Alpine CHA-S624 *
*Alpine NVE-N077PS*
*Alpine PRA-H400 *
*Alpine RUE-4180 *
*Alpine RUE-4160*


----------



## [email protected]'go

nice collection!

I also have some Alpine and accessories (CD changer, KCA410, KCA420)
but they are so old as yours!


----------



## scout62

This thread makes me wish most of my old school stuff wasn't stolen or sold.


----------



## CK1991

jpath said:


> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


very cool pioneer double DIN!!! whats the model number and do you know about how much those cost today? If they're reasonably priced and not a horrid maintenance nightmare, I'd love to pick one up for my van


----------



## JuiceMan88

^ That one looks like an FH-M75. They also made an FH-P95 (circa 1994) which for me has proven to be insanely hard to find. I've been looking for one to install into an MR2 for sometime now.


----------



## jpath

yes it is an fh-m75, extremely rare and hard to find. Picked it up off the original owner who had a very old faded reciept from 1994 ish saying she paid around $1300 installed for it. 

It is for sale. PM me for details.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Mine's a FH-M70 model. JDM vs. UDM?



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> And what are you building that requires these?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Just a small 'period correct' 3-way system. Been collecting gear for the last couple of years. Once I've found the spacers, I just need a vehicle to put it in


----------



## sszyma

JuiceMan88 said:


> Sony XK-R100. 4v outs and a copper chassis! It's brand new just don't have the box.


I have this very unit in my 95 z28 with a minidisc changer and wired rmx-1s remote. Great dead head.


----------



## Theclintonsx4

Few of the goodies I've picked up the last few months....

Pro Line Z2000A, Orion HCCA 225 and 280GX, Nakamichi PA-350, Phoenix Gold M25, A/D/S PQ20, Kicker 50si and ZR240, 2 Fosgate 500AII's, 2 Fosgate 100Z2's


----------



## Theclintonsx4

And a few Subs....

Fosgate DVC 12's, Kicker Solo 8's, Mtx Blue Thunder 10,


----------



## Theclintonsx4

One more, MTX Blue Thunder Pro 752 and a few more that have passed through recently....


----------



## naujokas

new purchase - $35 - *Pioneer KEH-P7100RDS-W*, very very very good condition ,with remote controller and CD changer, original wires, original mounting sleeve.
This Pioneer (W) walked out of the factory with mercedes S500 W140.....


----------



## naujokas

I received a gift, without wires and cd cartridges - *Pioneer CDX-P22*


----------



## WhiteLX

I'd love to have one of those old wood grain Pioneer decks for my w126 Mercedes 560sec


----------



## naujokas

WhiteLX said:


> I'd love to have one of those old wood grain Pioneer decks for my w126 Mercedes 560sec


If I had to put in Mercedes, would add his brand new cd changer and cd changer tray, but I do not have a Mercedes so this set of lay without a job....................


----------



## [email protected]'go

ADCS-1 said:


> Chris, do you have a spare programming remote; the RM-X17? It`s the only part i missing to have a complete XES. (Yes, i have the C-1)


C1 is not very reliable, but the CDX828 is ... not better!!

Here, the different remote control of the Sony XES:
RM X6S, RM X11, X16 RM, RM X19


----------



## JuiceMan88

Just found this BNIB Sony XK-R100 last week along with the optional wireless remote and a (used) extra faceplate. Also have a BNIB XA300 to add aux-in and USB connectivity just didn't get it in the pic. 

This is a really neat deck. Full copper plated chassis and 4V outs. Supposedly it had a really good looking blue illumination I just don't want to hook it up YET to find out. Glad that there's still NIB old school gear floating around at some of the shops. Exciting to find!


----------



## [email protected]'go

*marvellous!!!!!
Rare!!!!!*

I'm allways very surprised when I discovered that there is still the material as it

Beautiful!!


----------



## [email protected]'go

My other Sony: ES Mobile CDX C910rds
 

Sony XDP-4000X


----------



## JuiceMan88

Very nice! I purchased a CDX910 new and used it for about 4 years. Hard to see the display in the sunlight but an exceptional sounding unit. Very smooth and natural. Wish I still had mine. 

I believe that only the European versions had the RDS tuner. Neat


----------



## [email protected]'go

JuiceMan88 said:


> I believe that only the European versions had the RDS tuner. Neat


yes

except McIntosh, there are European and american Tuner

Waiting for, JM88, I'll put pictures


----------



## [email protected]'go

McIntosh MX401: the First but just a Clarion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 

McIntosh MX4000 avec MDA4000
 

Les accessoires McIntosh: Changeur McIntosh MCD 410... 8,5kg!!


----------



## silver6

That is the prettiest CD changer of ALL TIME!


----------



## sydmonster

first time i've seen one of those... dayum. Prob the best CD stacker for mobile audio? (at least in brand/name rights anyway)


----------



## PPI_GUY

My search for this amp is what initially led me to DIYMA years ago. So, with a big thanks to _ntimd8n-k5_, I finally found the ultra-rare Black PPI Pro Mos 450...


----------



## david in germany

Very nice!


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI_GUY said:


> My search for this amp is what initially led me to DIYMA years ago. So, with a big thanks to _ntimd8n-k5_, I finally found the ultra-rare Black PPI Pro Mos 450...








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iE8CJwXSPRs

Not only did you find it, but you found a time capsule of a specimen. :thumbsup:
So now what are you going to do with it?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI_GUY

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Not only did you find it, but you found a time capsule of a specimen. :thumbsup:
> 
> So now what are you going to do with it?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Well, I'd like to do something with the ugly mess on the wiring harness end of the amp. Someone has direct wired the speaker leads and if I can't get it returned to the original plug type connector, I might try to atleast clean it up some. Also, down the road I'd like to find someone who is an absolute detail freak to take a long, in depth look at the internals to verify everything is still within operating perimeters.
I was on the verge of giving up the search for this thing. I had only ever seen _one_ pic of this amp in black. And I actually think this one and the one in the pic are the same amp!
Also, I have to say I was very lucky to get it. Things just happened to have worked out. 
Now, the only missing piece is a black Pro Mos 425...which ironically, was the first Pro Mos amp I ever owned. Bought one new back in 1992.


----------



## old school opti

wish i could figure how to post pics.. but i have an opti pro 2200, pro4150,plus50,ppi sedona apa-50, alphasonik pma2100e. and a jl 500/1. and last four plus dual four tens.


----------



## CK1991

Just secured a deal on another site for 3 OS linear power amps that all need repair (401, 601, and 962), an alpine 3006, audiocontrol 4xs (which is what I really needed out of the lot), sony xt-11 tuner, locked becker grand prix mexico, an old technics touch screen LCD tape deck that needs a harness, an ugly coustic 30+30 amp, and a dead really old school pioneer amp that was made in the USA.


----------



## [email protected]'go

Becker Mexico???
good!!!


----------



## SUX 2BU

Touch-screen Technics tape deck: same one as Mike Mineo uses in his Iroc? That was a pricey deck way back when.


----------



## CK1991

SUX 2BU said:


> Touch-screen Technics tape deck: same one as Mike Mineo uses in his Iroc? That was a pricey deck way back when.


yup....the same deck. From looking around, it seems the deck is hard to find, so finding a harness may be nearly impossible.


----------



## CK1991

[email protected]'go said:


> Becker Mexico???
> good!!!


I misspoke....its a grand prix. 
I do have one of the old shaft style mexicos lying around though. Dunno if it works...it was swapped out for a cheapo cd player in an old sl coupe


----------



## subwoofery

Not sure how old school this is but that piece is gorgeous: 
Brax Power Station 1 500 000 MFD Limited Edition Serial 001 UNWORN New | eBay 










Size wise, it's huge too 

Kelvin


----------



## minbari

not sure I get the point of this. its a 1.5F cap with a fancy connector network on it???? dont see how that makes it worth $3200. am I missing something?


----------



## [email protected]'go

minbari said:


> not sure I get the point of this. its a 1.5F cap with a fancy connector network on it???? dont see how that makes it worth $3200. am I missing something?


yes and no: it's the number 0001


----------



## deeppinkdiver

SUX 2BU said:


> Touch-screen Technics tape deck: same one as Mike Mineo uses in his Iroc? That was a pricey deck way back when.




I had a Panasonic touch screen tape deck back in 91-92.. It would switch screen controls once your tape was put in. I thought it was way ahead of its time really.. NO CLUE what the model was, took it on trade for an A404 installed it and it was stolen a week later. Never have I seen another one except in an Iroc photo shoot in IIRC CA&E. i remember this Iroc had ported enclosure in the doors for mids that they claimed played down to 20hz


----------



## minbari

[email protected]'go said:


> yes and no: it's the number 0001


so what 


its $3200 for a 1.5F cap, yes? if it does more, educate me.


----------



## SUX 2BU

deeppinkdiver said:


> I had a Panasonic touch screen tape deck back in 91-92.. It would switch screen controls once your tape was put in. I thought it was way ahead of its time really.. NO CLUE what the model was, took it on trade for an A404 installed it and it was stolen a week later. Never have I seen another one except in an Iroc photo shoot in IIRC CA&E. i remember this Iroc had ported enclosure in the doors for mids that they claimed played down to 20hz


That was Mike Mineo's IROC. Panasonic and Technics were one in the same so that deck was just re-branded.


----------



## deodkid

Heres my oldies tape deck... 










Alpine 7618E
Nakamichi MTD-1
Becker Grand Prix


----------



## Ampman

Haven't been here much since my heart surgery Gods been good to me though.. I'm getting better and stronger everyday still got a ways to go yet my chest is not healing as fast as it should, I'm looking at another 6 months of not lifting anything over 10 pounds so its a slow go at the moment. I'm just thankful to be alive if I would have waited just a little longer to got checked out the Ampman name would have been available for the taking I'm just thankful I listened to my body ? not sure I posted these or not im getting into LP now, LP amps are just down rite awesome in every way I haven't heard another amp that comes close to their sound. I'm understanding now the term ear candy  the gold LP is a 452i, pink 952 great OS amps


----------



## tankbulldog

Ampman,glad to hear you are getting better everyday. Keep it going buddy. Anyway i was at our towns annual yard sale today and came across a couple of PPI art series amps. I asked the woman, how much for the amps, she replied what are they? I said the amps, she says those white things,I say yes those white things. I ended up with a PPI a300&PPIa200 in very good shape with all connectors and repair stickers in tact for a total of $30.00. Got such a good deal I had to share with someone.


----------



## ou812

tankbulldog said:


> Ampman,glad to hear you are getting better everyday. Keep it going buddy. Anyway i was at our towns annual yard sale today and came across a couple of PPI art series amps. I asked the woman, how much for the amps, she replied what are they? I said the amps, she says those white things,I say yes those white things. I ended up with a PPI a300&PPIa200 in very good shape with all connectors and repair stickers in tact for a total of $30.00. Got such a good deal I had to share with someone.


 It didn't happen without pics.


----------



## Darth SQ

ou812 said:


> It didn't happen without pics.


What he said. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jgscott

Just got this. Soundstream 405


----------



## Ampman

tankbulldog said:


> Ampman,glad to hear you are getting better everyday. Keep it going buddy. Anyway i was at our towns annual yard sale today and came across a couple of PPI art series amps. I asked the woman, how much for the amps, she replied what are they? I said the amps, she says those white things,I say yes those white things. I ended up with a PPI a300&PPIa200 in very good shape with all connectors and repair stickers in tact for a total of $30.00. Got such a good deal I had to share with someone.


Thank you, I rather enjoy getting deals like that and have gotten many but the deal you got wow!! can't beat that good find


----------



## Ampman

Good looking SoundStream. It looks new.


----------



## david in germany

One of these is old school, the other is now kinda middle aged school.


----------



## nautic70

Picked this up recently from my good friends brother in law. In good shape , just need the allen screws.


----------



## StockA4

nautic70 said:


> Picked this up recently from my good friends brother in law. In good shape , just need the allen screws.


I'm in Washington....can I play with it?


----------



## StockA4

Pretty sure there's no Rockford fans around here.


----------



## StockA4

Not sure If I posted these or not.


----------



## DBlevel

david in germany said:


> One of these is old school, the other is now kinda middle aged school.


The old RF 1000 is sexy!


----------



## [email protected]'go

just a HP... a one off, a prototype (look the reference... just write..)






look at the 10'' ... central voice with a double bobine!!!!


----------



## nautic70

StockA4 said:


> I'm in Washington....can I play with it?


Bring me down those Pro Series Punch's and you can play away. I have been slowly acumilating a full line of Rockford Audiophile's. I have tweets, 6 1/2's and a pair of 8's so far. That and some PPI Pro-Mos will make for a sweet old school set up.


----------



## bigbubba

StockA4 said:


> Pretty sure there's no Rockford fans around here.


Ooooooo.....I like, I want!


----------



## jgscott

Ampman said:


> Good looking SoundStream. It looks new.


Thanks it about a 8.5 to 9.5.


----------



## SUX 2BU

StockA4 said:


> Pretty sure there's no Rockford fans around here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I recognize these  Were they on Craigslist recently? They turned up on a search I did. Great condition. From the original owner right? What about the 3545? Did you get that recently?


----------



## StockA4

SUX 2BU said:


> StockA4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure there's no Rockford fans around here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I recognize these  Were they on Craigslist recently? They turned up on a search I did. Great condition. From the original owner right? What about the 3545? Did you get that recently?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes on both counts. And the crazy part is that these sat on CL forever! I couldn't believe nobody was moving on these. I finally decided to sell something to make it happen and I feel like I got extremely lucky considering their condition.
> 
> The Alpine I've had for a few minutes. Got this from a friend in another state. I'm working on putting something "Alpine" together.
Click to expand...


----------



## SUX 2BU

Darn good score. I thought about buying at least one of them.

Sure like that 3545. I've got two tucked away comfortably. I've had them for close to 10 years now and I've never even hooked up power to them LOL One day.....one day. What number is it? I've got one that is number 450 or something low like that.


----------



## StockA4

SUX 2BU said:


> Darn good score. I thought about buying at least one of them.
> 
> Sure like that 3545. I've got two tucked away comfortably. I've had them for close to 10 years now and I've never even hooked up power to them LOL One day.....one day. What number is it? I've got one that is number 450 or something low like that.


Mine is number 430. And I'm really excited about doing an o/s Alpine system, but getting a full period correct setup will be difficult and for me, somewhat cost prohibitive. So it will most likely be a hybrid.


----------



## Shinju

Facebook score.

Hart Monster 1000-MS 15" drivers!


----------



## SaturnSL1

Those woofers are sweet!


----------



## Shinju

They are brand new too! I have the original boxes and pack in documents as well.


----------



## SaturnSL1

Oh wow that's awesome! That'll make things nice and easy when it comes to building a box.

That's a great find right there. What year are they?


----------



## Shinju

No dates on any of this but I would guess right around 95-97 these were the last GEN before Hart shut down.

The original Hart Monster subs had an all black dust cap with the tinsel leads showing out the bottom and a nylon accordion surround.


----------



## SUX 2BU

StockA4 said:


> Mine is number 430. And I'm really excited about doing an o/s Alpine system, but getting a full period correct setup will be difficult and for me, somewhat cost prohibitive. So it will most likely be a hybrid.


Cool. I have some o/s Alpine gear I'm thinking of selling. Namely a very rare JDM 3348 DIN-size 14 band electronic eq and a 3617 DSP processor (with box). I have a 3401 as well that needs some RCA connector attention.


----------



## SilkySlim

Ampman said:


> Haven't been here much since my heart surgery Gods been good to me though.. I'm getting better and stronger everyday still got a ways to go yet my chest is not healing as fast as it should, I'm looking at another 6 months of not lifting anything over 10 pounds so its a slow go at the moment. I'm just thankful to be alive if I would have waited just a little longer to got checked out the Ampman name would have been available for the taking I'm just thankful I listened to my body ? not sure I posted these or not im getting into LP now, LP amps are just down rite awesome in every way I haven't heard another amp that comes close to their sound. I'm understanding now the term ear candy  the gold LP is a 452i, pink 952 great OS amps


Glad to here you listened and got help. That great keep getting better. LP are nice!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## silver6

StockA4 said:


> Not sure If I posted these or not.


That Alpine is just beautiful! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kmbkk

StockA4 said:


> Pretty sure there's no Rockford fans around here.


I absolutely love the old Rockford stuff! My first subs were a pair of RF Series 1 12's. I ran them off a Majestic 100 watt amp. Man, taking me back!!!


----------



## Old Skewl

Some Boston love!

Boston Acoustics 10.4's in excellent cond.


----------



## iroller

Nice Bostons


----------



## Darth SQ

Here's a set of once in a lifetime amps.
Not mine but I wish they were. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## [email protected]'go

ouch taing'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ouffffff


----------



## Prime mova

^^ epic ppi


----------



## iroller

beauiful


----------



## Theslaking

This is my old school set up. The DDL came out in 93. Both the controller and headunit have touch panel controls. Not bad for twenty years ago. The best Eclipse ever made. And I have tried most of them.
8701 mid ribbons, tweeters, woofers - front/rear
32430 for front and rear
8 8815ti's for fun. I normally only use 4 of them.
4 DA7232


----------



## austriuz

i just got my first old school amp phoenix gold ms 275, and i'm very happy 
http://s1290.photobucket.com/user/a...jpg.html?&_suid=13812992914660946895988861685


----------



## austriuz




----------



## Ampman

I've heard these are quite rare but what do I know  old school SPECTRON 600. Can't find any info on it. It still works great. It don't have a gain control. It's old lol


----------



## Robb

Ampman said:


> I've heard these are quite rare but what do I know  old school SPECTRON 600. Can't find any info on it. It still works great. It don't have a gain control. It's old lol


email them, they may have some info

Spectron Digital Audio Amplifiers


----------



## sydmonster

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Here's a set of once in a lifetime amps.
> Not mine but I wish they were.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


JUST HAD TO QUOTE/REPOST!!!


----------



## austriuz

PABowhunter4life said:


> cutra said:
> 
> 
> 
> No sir. The 7995 is probably my favorite head unit of all time. I sold the first one I had to try newer things & in the end I was just never happy, so I hunted another one down.
> 
> 
> 
> this receiver kooks similar to my european CDA-7894r  (from outside, but i do not know what diferences inside  )
Click to expand...


----------



## wytstang

Picked this up last week, not sure what year(s) these were produced (I hope it sounds good/clean)
















Popped the bottom off to see if there has been any repairs in it's life


----------



## PPI_GUY

wytstang said:


> Picked this up last week, not sure what year(s) these were produced (I hope it sounds good/clean)


I saw that on Fleabay and was very tempted. You should be very happy with that on some quality components.


----------



## CK1991

heres some pics of the soundstreams and pioneer DSP I bought a few days back

soundstream sa244
gut shot

USA204



pioneer dsp deq9200

in action





also got a clarion 9255 box....too bad it only had a pioneer dsp in it....would have been awesome if it had had the original HU in it


----------



## thebigjimsho

wytstang said:


> Picked this up last week, not sure what year(s) these were produced (I hope it sounds good/clean)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popped the bottom off to see if there has been any repairs in it's life


Those were about turn of the century products. I think a/d/s/ was bought out by then but not destroyed yet. I desire 90s stuff much more, but that should be good...

I got sniped on ebay today by $.09 on an MX460 NIB I wanted. If I wanted it badly enough, I would've topped my $225 bid.


----------



## wytstang

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Old Skewl

CK1991 said:


> *God Bless America!*


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/154811-old-school-mtx-crossovers-amps.html


----------



## SilkySlim

thebigjimsho said:


> Those were about turn of the century products. I think a/d/s/ was bought out by then but not destroyed yet. I desire 90s stuff much more, but that should be good...
> 
> I got sniped on ebay today by $.09 on an MX460 NIB I wanted. If I wanted it badly enough, I would've topped my $225 bid.


That's what I was thinking big Jim.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Prime mova

Though this amp deserved a mention in here as well ~~ the ultra rare Rockford Fosgate Punch power 650 "Bipolar" c1983-84 ~~ 1 of 50 known to have been produced in the World (not the power 650 MOSFET)


----------



## david in germany

I have the little brother from your 650. I have a 360. I think the production numbers were similar. I never could find a 650 though. Congrats! 

Sent from my GT-S7710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prime mova

david in germany said:


> I have the little brother from your 650. I have a 360. I think the production numbers were similar. I never could find a 650 though. Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7710 using Tapatalk


Thanks David I know you love your RF, it's great to acquire these old school gems & know they'll be looked after properly...I also have a 360, the 40 & 100 "slider" amps.


----------



## david in germany

My brother from another mother! LoL

Sent from my GT-S7710 using Tapatalk


----------



## david in germany

Can I ask how much you paid for the 650? 

Sent from my GT-S7710 using Tapatalk


----------



## CK1991

Prime mova said:


> Though this amp deserved a mention in here as well ~~ the ultra rare Rockford Fosgate Punch power 650 "Bipolar" c1983-84 ~~ 1 of 50 known to have been produced in the World (not the power 650 MOSFET)


Any chance of some gut shots?


----------



## Prime mova

^ sure, maybe another day though


----------



## david in germany

Prime mova said:


> Pm'd


Good stuff!
I think fosgate needs it's own old school thread here since ppi and a couple more have their own.


----------



## theeaudioboy

Some of my old Soundstream USA amps ! :wideeyed: 


jpg.gif PA100039.jpg (94.4 KB)


----------



## david in germany

Nice!


----------



## Old Skewl

theeaudioboy said:


> Some of my old Soundstream USA amps ! :wideeyed:
> 
> 
> jpg.gif PA100039.jpg (94.4 KB)


:coolgleamA:Good to see some Soundstreams. Been petty sparse lately. May have to get a couple of mine out of storage and do some Glamour shots, Ha Ha!!


----------



## Blazemore

You ask...
BNIB - Rubicon 10.2 Guts 







Also one of the rare items I haven't found yet...clear spoilers / covers. Below is a Rubicon 604 SHO.


----------



## Prime mova

Luv the clear cover, I haven't seen one of those keep the the soundstream luv coming...


----------



## normalicy

theeaudioboy said:


> Some of my old Soundstream USA amps ! :wideeyed:
> 
> 
> jpg.gif PA100039.jpg (94.4 KB)


I don't suppose you could get a nice high res pic of one of the bigger ones. I've always wanted to make a wallpaper out of the internals of those.


----------



## Old Skewl

Here we go. Let's starts small!

Original Reference 200



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## theeaudioboy

Old Skewl said:


> :coolgleamA:Good to see some Soundstreams. Been petty sparse lately. May have to get a couple of mine out of storage and do some Glamour shots, Ha Ha!!



Thanks man !! I have a 305 too, but its my girls ride at the moment, powering some more old school Soundstream stuff and some old school Clarion products too ! its 50/50 Soundstream / Clarion ! but I do love my old school Soundstream stuff I have other Soundtream amps and subs but there not old and there in my ride now of the tranantula series !


----------



## theeaudioboy

normalicy said:


> I don't suppose you could get a nice high res pic of one of the bigger ones. I've always wanted to make a wallpaper out of the internals of those.



ya I could try !? but my camera sucks the closer I get !


----------



## theeaudioboy

david in germany said:


> Nice!


Thanks . in reply to your comment on there should be a Rockford forum !
I Agree ! cause there is a lot PPI stuff and MTX ! even though I have a pretty big MTX collection myself :surprised: I have some Rockford items too ! 
but there not old school items so I don't show them here ! I have 8x HE2-15"s 
and 2x power series 18"s and a couple amps left as well ! but none are old school !


----------



## normalicy

theeaudioboy said:


> ya I could try !? but my camera sucks the closer I get !


Thanks, I'll take what I can get. Beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## Old Skewl

Here is another little gem. 

Soundstream Class A 50II




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## n_olympios

theeaudioboy said:


> ya I could try !? but my camera sucks the closer I get !


That's because you're not using the macro function. You could stand a bit further back and use the zoom function (if it has one). It normally looks a bit distorted/disproportionate but the board will be fine on the pic.


----------



## nautic70

One of my collection highlights, I don't think I have shared it yet.


----------



## CK1991

normalicy said:


> I don't suppose you could get a nice high res pic of one of the bigger ones. I've always wanted to make a wallpaper out of the internals of those.


I've got a USA-240 at home. I could take a pic of the guts if you want? (I know its not one of the "big ones", but it would make a nice wallpaper)


----------



## theeaudioboy

normalicy said:


> I don't suppose you could get a nice high res pic of one of the bigger ones. I've always wanted to make a wallpaper out of the internals of those.










this is the best I can get with my old camera !


----------



## normalicy

theeaudioboy said:


> View attachment 49128
> 
> this is the best I can get with my old camera !


Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]'go

nautic70 said:


> One of my collection highlights, I don't think I have shared it yet.


I love also, McIntosh:


----------



## theeaudioboy

normalicy said:


> Thanks!



No problem ! I have other Soundstream amps from 95' and up !?
and other brands in that range as well !!! I have a lot of Pre2000 stuff still or 1999 older/old school !  even though my friends have bought a bit from me ! but my oldest is 92' !... :mean:


----------



## Old Skewl

Never get tired of looking at Mcintosh amp. Someday i need to own one. 

Very solid and contemporary look. Keep me coming.


----------



## nautic70

I have to own one of those Mac head units before I die with the matching din meters of course. I really wanted to use the 4000 in my next build but it will just require more surgery and more space than I can allow.


----------



## MACS

Here is a rare McIntosh for you guys. The elusive MX5000 with USA spec tuner. The vast majority were made for the Japanese market and have tuners that only go up to 90.0 FM.

Also throwing in pics of the MDA5000, MCD5000, and MPM4000.


----------



## [email protected]'go

MACS said:


> Here is a rare McIntosh for you guys. The elusive MX5000 with USA spec tuner. The vast majority were made for the Japanese market and have tuners that only go up to 90.0 FM.


Are you sure???

My McIntosh MX401 and MX4000 have got US AND Europ Tuner

Video here:
McIntosh MX401 video - YouTube 

McIntosh MX4000 avec MDA4000 - YouTube


----------



## MACS

Yes very sure. I am only referring to the MX5000, not any other MX series decks. 

Almost all MX5000 were sold in the Japan market. Very hard to find one with a worldwide tuner.


----------



## [email protected]'go

the MX5000 have got 2 Tuner !!!!!!

like the MX4000, read the notice..


----------



## [email protected]'go

A very good friend send me this:


His MX 5000 bought also in Japan....

 
We live in France and no problem with the MX tuner


----------



## brett.b10

Hi chris ,how do you accsess the euro tuner in the 4000 please


----------



## [email protected]'go

from a MX4000 owner'manual:




If you can't read...
  

...


----------



## MACS

There are two versions of MX406, MX4000, and MX5000 decks. There are worldwide versions and Japan versions. 

The McIntosh decks sold in the Japan domestic market have tuners that only cover frequencies 76.0 to 90.0. The JDM decks are locked down to those frequencies and can not be changed without internal parts modifications.

Your friend may have bought the MX5000 from Japan, but it was made for the export market. I have owned dozens of MX5000 and know for fact the Japanese decks only have 76.0 to 90.0.

There was a thread here on Diyma by member --Kei-- that shows the work involved in changing a Clarion/Addzest Japan tuner to worldwide. The McIntosh decks would require the same mods.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/technical-advanced-car-audio-discussion/126044-addzest-drx9255-tuner.html


----------



## brett.b10

Thanks for that macs as I thought that I tried the steps in the manual
When I first put the 4000 combo in last year , but just went out and tried
Again and indeed mine only does 76 to 90 on the fm


----------



## iroller

Macs you got stuff


----------



## StockA4

The only reason I haven't owned a Mac deck is because I've never felt like I had a car nice enough to put it in. It's a truly elegant deck.


----------



## iroller

Whats the going rate for a world wide unit ? how hard are they to come by ?


----------



## [email protected]'go

if I can help ...
I am a moderator / facilitator 2 websites in France .. the most important and least important (1990's / 2000's) ...
just for the love of music ....

connecting a set McIntosh (1996): McIntosh MX4000, l'Excellence.... 
connecting a set Sony XES (1991): Sony XES Mobile, série 1 (1991), le pionnier 
connecting a set ODR Pioneer (1993): Pioneer ODR, la légende... mais pourquoi?


----------



## naujokas

this day very *strange* purchase - $8  *PIONEER GEH-M2000SDK *
very well maintained, with original wires, original mounting sleeve
perfectly suited to my CDX-M6


----------



## naujokas

another purchase today - $12 - *Pioneer KEH-P7100RDS-W*, good condition ,with remote controller , original wires, original mounting sleeve but without face surround............










these are now have two


----------



## [email protected]'go

ouch!!!!! 

marvelous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NealfromNZ

Was looking for some speaker wire in the garage and came across the remaining items from my first car stereo. Circa 1986-1989. All old school Alpine


----------



## Old Skewl

Wish I could find treasures like that in my garage! Ha ha!!!:laugh:


----------



## Richi

Proton CA490, excellent SQ


----------



## Old Skewl

I just sold these in the Classifieds. But since they were so clean I thought I would share in the OS thread.

Boston Acoustics Pro 5.4


----------



## Old Skewl

The matching subs too!

Boston Acoustics Pro 10.4


----------



## leepersc

Not the oldest of the old school but old nevertheless. A Visionik V30 30 Band Trunk Mount Equalizer. We all know that Visionik isn't the best but I couldn't pass this one up when I finally found one. LOVE IT!


----------



## Beastaudio81

Awesome stuff!


----------



## Old Skewl

A nice OS goodie from Crunch!!

Crunch CEQ707 7 band EQ and sub crossover. 

Back from the day when most head units and amps did not have built in crossovers.





























Sent from my iphone using Tap


----------



## Keith Duffield

I found these in the garage, the're from about 1990. Trying to decide if there worth installing new surrounds on.


----------



## Keith Duffield

2nd pic


----------



## CK1991

If you're gonna do it yourself, I would. I have a set of 6x9 2 way blau's from 92 or 93 (made in china, but still have decent quality). I like the sound of them and will eventually refoam them (foam finally disintegrated after 20 years). For what they are, I think they sound pretty good. I'll be installing them in the back deck of my caddy.


----------



## CK1991

heres some pics of my old blaupunkt 6x9s. the woofers are treated paper. they had great bass. Mids and highs were good as well. I have yet to see another set of these or find any info on them.

woofer magnet is 4.25" across and a little over 1.25" thick.

still have the speaker grilles. not in the best shape, but they are still intact (need a paint job though)


----------



## normalicy

I had a set of those Blaupunkt 6 1/2" speakers back in the day. In my opinion, they were decent. Good bass and loud, but colored the midrange too much. But that's me. I later switched to a set Pioneer components and the quality difference was striking.


----------



## haakono

This came in the mail the other day:


And I still have these from before, in the same generation of Soundstream:









No idea on what to do with them though, as per usual


----------



## Old Skewl

Nice condition! Funny how the anodizing on the MC/D/Class A amps is always a different color. I have 3 of that series and I think they are all different colors.

Put those babies to use. They sound beautiful.


----------



## haakono

Yeah, the anodizing make them all look extra handmade  I did use the D200ii for a while in my old car, in a real strange mix of old and new, highend and lowend amps. Mosconi A-class on widebands, D200ii on Focal 7w2 midbass, and a made in korea class D 3,5kw monoblock on sub 

The trio I have now - together - makes 4x35w, 2x50w and 3x100w in total. So perfect for a active 3-way with 3 small subs in back  May happen sometime?


----------



## Old Skewl

Wow! No action in the OS showoff thread for over a week. Is that a record?

Here are some shots of one of my Soundstream Reference 300's


----------



## Old Skewl

The thread is nodding off again folks. Everybody must be in Black Friday mode already! or maybe the tryptophan is setting in early!

Soundstream D200II


----------



## StockA4

One of my favorites. I'd like to land a couple more of these.


----------



## Old Skewl

It is amazing how simple the board is on the D200II, compared to the Reference 300 above.


----------



## asianinvasion21

Picked up this old 80's blaupunkt the other day.


----------



## oldschoolbeats

vwdave said:


> Those were serious cheater amps. I had the thunder 2300x and 4300x from the same series. Great amps from back in the day when a good middle of the line amp was still quality.
> 
> Is it going into a collection or getting used? They were 1 ohm or 1/2 ohm stable iirc.



I used to have quite a few of those amps, i ran a 2300 powering a 15" cerwin vega stroker with 2 ohm coils, i think went through maybe 10 of them.... they sure beat like crazy for the money though!! Brings back memmories!


----------



## oldschoolbeats

man i cant believe nobody has posted pics of these! I had a few of these back in the day! They sure did have crappy voice coils in them and the surrounds tore in no time...


----------



## oldschoolbeats




----------



## SHAGGS

oldschoolbeats said:


>


PURE SEX! My left pant leg just got shorter.:blush:


----------



## Old Skewl

Very Nice!!


----------



## The Dude

Some old school RoDEK goodness.


----------



## CK1991

oldschoolbeats said:


> man i cant believe nobody has posted pics of these! I had a few of these back in the day! They sure did have crappy voice coils in them and the surrounds tore in no time...


LOL....6x9 stroker! Since when did ford need to contract out their ****ty sounding speakers? That is by far the ****tiest looking 6x9 ever. I will say that having had ford vehicles with 5x7 and "premium sound" 5x7 (the non jbl (panasonic) speakers used in lincolns, etc), I will say that their speakers are horrid ****, both in sq and longevity. My dads E350 had 4 blown speakers (no surrounds)


----------



## The Dude

Some Canadian made AVI subs, SL-300's I believe.


----------



## nautic70

Here is thd 5953 Alpine cd controler I found NIB on ebay. I have always wanted one of these so I had to get it. Now to get the tuner, get my eq color issue fixed and find a nice 5957 and I will have my ultimate old school front set up.


----------



## BassnTruck

Was cleaning out the basement and found this. I do not think I posted it before.

Back before the dawn of 2 way alarms. My old car alarm pager add on system from era 1995ish. It should still work too, just missing 1 little cover.

I will sell it if anyone wants it.


----------



## SUX 2BU

nautic70 said:


> Here is thd 5953 Alpine cd controler I found NIB on ebay. I have always wanted one of these so I had to get it. Now to get the tuner, get my eq color issue fixed and find a nice 5957 and I will have my ultimate old school front set up.


Nice find.


----------



## nautic70

SUX 2BU said:


> Nice find.


I also have a pair of USD 15's. Think Richard Clark era, very excited.


----------



## SilkySlim

oldschoolbeats said:


> man i cant believe nobody has posted pics of these! I had a few of these back in the day! They sure did have crappy voice coils in them and the surrounds tore in no time...


That is some nice
RoDEK goodness right their. Wow gorgeous I like nice little system.






The Dude said:


> Some old school RoDEK goodness.




Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## jgscott

The Dude said:


> Some old school RoDEK goodness.



I had 2 Old skool Rodeks bi amped to some High end MB Quarts separates years ago. Man would those things sung clean. 

They would hit some Highs like you would not believe! Those were some musical amps.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

My latest scores - 

Picked up the FH-M70 a while ago, and more recently added the FH-M75.
Unfortunately, both have similar carriage issues, which makes me believe it was a common problem.


Also managed to find an Eclipse E5503CMT, which is somewhat of a unicorn. Copper chassis with active high/mid/low pre-outs, PEQ and time alignment.
Sadly, it is also suffering a carriage issue


And lastly, some old Alpine goodies - a 3615 Suround sound controller, 3330 7-band graphic equalizer and a 4193 interconnector.


----------



## [email protected]'go

Your Eclipse is really wonderful !!

I enjoy Fujitsu-Ten!!

Actually, I listen to and test an Eclipse CD8051 (2001) on my new amp


----------



## black.rain

hello O/S lovers!!

im a new member from Hungary and here is my little collection
i got the itch for OS stuff about a year ago when i found out that my car will need a soundsystem when its gonna be finished (im building a 1979 chevy monte carlo lowrider oldskool style) so what else to go in an oldskool low than some OS gear

good thing in my country that very few paople appriciates these old SQ pieces so prices are cheap...for instance i brought the Blade amp for 25 dollar!!! the guy had no idea what the hell is this brand...good for me


----------



## naujokas

I got face surround for my second wood pioneer - http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1988946-post8768.html 
but it's broken.......


----------



## KP

sinister-kustoms said:


> My latest scores -
> 
> Picked up the FH-M70 a while ago, and more recently added the FH-M75.
> Unfortunately, both have similar carriage issues, which makes me believe it was a common problem.
> 
> 
> Those look like DEX-M88's on roids! Cool.


----------



## CK1991

Nice FHMs. I like my 75. Just need to get around to changing the tape deck belt. 

BTW, what does the 1/8" jack on the bottom left do? Auxillary input?


----------



## CK1991

black.rain said:


> hello O/S lovers!!
> 
> im a new member from Hungary and here is my little collection
> i got the itch for OS stuff about a year ago when i found out that my car will need a soundsystem when its gonna be finished (im building a 1979 chevy monte carlo lowrider oldskool style) so what else to go in an oldskool low than some OS gear
> 
> good thing in my country that very few paople appriciates these old SQ pieces so prices are cheap...for instance i brought the Blade amp for 25 dollar!!! the guy had no idea what the hell is this brand...good for me


Nice amps. What is a "blade" amp though? I've never heard of them.


----------



## Alex84

haakono said:


> This came in the mail the other day:
> 
> 
> And I still have these from before, in the same generation of Soundstream:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea on what to do with them though, as per usual


I thought my MRV-F900 was big, but this Sony man...DAAAMMN!


----------



## The Dude

black.rain said:


> hello O/S lovers!!
> 
> im a new member from Hungary and here is my little collection
> i got the itch for OS stuff about a year ago when i found out that my car will need a soundsystem when its gonna be finished (im building a 1979 chevy monte carlo lowrider oldskool style) so what else to go in an oldskool low than some OS gear
> 
> good thing in my country that very few paople appriciates these old SQ pieces so prices are cheap...for instance i brought the Blade amp for 25 dollar!!! the guy had no idea what the hell is this brand...good for me


Welcome to the board. Sounds like a sweet ride, love those G bodies. Got any photos? Blade amps are some Canadian made amps from the 90's, pretty rare.


----------



## Navy Chief

nautic70 said:


> Here is thd 5953 Alpine cd controler I found NIB on ebay. I have always wanted one of these so I had to get it. Now to get the tuner, get my eq color issue fixed and find a nice 5957 and I will have my ultimate old school front set up.


I have the tuner, the 5957 changer with three magazines and the very rare din mounting kit. I also have another 5953 for parts, pm me if your interested.


----------



## chefhow

My Sedona Collection, or at most of it...


----------



## Old Skewl

chefhow said:


> My Sedona Collection, or at most of it...


They look nice and clean!


----------



## oldschoolbeats

Man I've read all 350 pages of this nostalgic thread and like most when I was young I couldn't afford all ofthese gems, now that iI'm older and eBay is full of these it makes me want to fill my basement completely full! First I would have to have the PPI art series , ppiartcollectors collection brings a tear to my eye.... its gorgeous..... speaking of which does anybody know what the signal to noise and distortion percent is on the art series amps?


----------



## Darth SQ

chefhow said:


> My Sedona Collection, or at most of it...


Nice collection Howard.
The Sedonas have such a classic look to them. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SilkySlim

chefhow said:


> My Sedona Collection, or at most of it...


Wow that is nice and clean I know they came out with these as a budget minded option to the art series but man were they sleepers right out of the box. They are great they really surprise me every time I hear them.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinister-kustoms

CK1991 said:


> Nice FHMs. I like my 75. Just need to get around to changing the tape deck belt.
> 
> BTW, what does the 1/8" jack on the bottom left do? Auxillary input?


I assume so, although I've never tried it. It has 'Mixing' written next to it.


----------



## black.rain

CK1991 said:


> Nice amps. What is a "blade" amp though? I've never heard of them.


Blade Technologies is a canadian brand...very rare,some say its high-end quality,
not too many info on the net
mine is an SE 4.2 from 1991


----------



## black.rain

The Dude said:


> Welcome to the board. Sounds like a sweet ride, love those G bodies. Got any photos? Blade amps are some Canadian made amps from the 90's, pretty rare.


here is a pic from 2009...i dont have any recent pics but im doing a full frame off resto....different wheels,hydro etc
right now i started the trunk and stereo install..im planning to use the Orion HCCA for the subs and the Blade for the frront ( or..couple days and im gonna buy an Audio Art 200ms..what do you guys think whitch would be better?)
i just dont know how to make the trunk cause i want something uniqe...Speakerworks Buick inspired me a lot but dont wanna copy that scheme
plus i gotta think about where to put 2 hydro pumps and 2 batts
will see...


----------



## sinister-kustoms

The Monte looks sweet man!


----------



## chefhow

Thanks, those are just the Sedona's worth showing. I also have a second 500iX, a 635, a second 100 and a 50. They are big and I am trying to figure out how to get them in my car but I'm ready to get them installed.


----------



## black.rain

sinister-kustoms said:


> The Monte looks sweet man!


thanks...but it only looked good from a distance...the yellow color always made me throw-up 
when im gonna be finish with it thats when its gonna look awesome...black on black


----------



## The Dude

Zed made beauty, USA2100.


----------



## The Dude

Sweet ride, thanks for sharing!




black.rain said:


> here is a pic from 2009...i dont have any recent pics but im doing a full frame off resto....different wheels,hydro etc
> right now i started the trunk and stereo install..im planning to use the Orion HCCA for the subs and the Blade for the frront ( or..couple days and im gonna buy an Audio Art 200ms..what do you guys think whitch would be better?)
> i just dont know how to make the trunk cause i want something uniqe...Speakerworks Buick inspired me a lot but dont wanna copy that scheme
> plus i gotta think about where to put 2 hydro pumps and 2 batts
> will see...
> 
> QUOTE]


----------



## ou812

The Dude said:


> Zed made beauty, USA2100.


I love the Zed built Usacoustics/Alphasonik amps. I have owned several but none were in quite as good shape as that one.


----------



## The Dude

They are great amps for sure, compact, and very reliable. I have run most of the USA line over the years, including the 6300.


----------



## ou812

The Dude said:


> They are great amps for sure, compact, and very reliable. I have run most of the USA line over the years, including the 6300.


I had a 4050,2100 and 2150. I would have kept them if not for the insane prices of the 2300 these days in good condition. I was starving for more power. Starve no more......I went to their big brothers...ESX.


----------



## Dubstep

One of the best amps I own! Ive been waiting around 10 years to buy one of these! They were always well over 1400 bucks for a used one, this one was priced right for me to buy it, so I jumped on it! 
Super rare, highly sought after, Adcom 4702, it has separate power supply and output section's. True SQ amp. It's rated at 70w per channel. Actual output is rumored to be around 120w Rumors are it's able to go down to 1/4 ohm and or a dead short! When I recap both sections,and have a few must do mods done, Ill be sending it to Dereck aka BigD from the OSS FB page to throw on the Amp Dyno to see what it really does!  I wont be trying anything under 4 ohms. It was to expensive to be using it like that lol! 
Soon as a I find a 4 channel 4404 in white to go with they will be installed in my current project. Id like to keep the front end all Nelson Pass running a 3 way Scan Speak set, Illuminators 8",4",1" in a 03 Silverado ext cab. Enjoy the pic's!


----------



## bkjay

Just plain SICK!!!!


----------



## Dubstep

What's up,
Here's the rarest amp I own at the moment. Behold, The rarest of the Orion's... Orion 2100g4 HCCA class a/b.. Only 4 were made right before the DEI buy out. It's based on the 275R board with mod's.
A plus is, it has BurrBrown op-amps in it stock, thats a first for Orion, Not even the NT's had them. I like the cool voltage, it's different. I collect amps and none of them are for sale.. Enjoy the pic's!


----------



## bkjay

Awesome! Never seen one of those,what is it rated at? Any gut shots? Thanks for posting.


----------



## shawnk

Dubstep said:


> What's up,
> Here's the rarest amp I own at the moment. Behold, The rarest of the Orion's... Orion 2100g4 HCCA class a/b.. Only 4 were made right before the DEI buy out. It's based on the 275R board with mod's.
> A plus is, it has BurrBrown op-amps in it stock, thats a first for Orion, Not even the NT's had them. I like the cool voltage, it's different. I collect amps and none of them are for sale.. Enjoy the pic's!



Nice collector's piece right there! I believe it is really just a 275R with a new coat of paint, but still nice  I've had a couple 275R's, and much to my surprise, they both had BB op amps.


Oh and the Adcom "IS" dead sexy


----------



## Dubstep

shawnk said:


> Nice collector's piece right there! I believe it is really just a 275R with a new coat of paint, but still nice  I've had a couple 275R's, and much to my surprise, they both had BB op amps.
> 
> 
> Oh and the Adcom "IS" dead sexy


Whats up Shawn, I had talked to Bernie from orion.. He had some experience with this amp. He did say is was a modded 275r board. And it's rated by orion @ 1600w @ 1ohm.. When im done recapping it, its going on the amp dyno.


----------



## shawnk

Dubstep said:


> Whats up Shawn, I had talked to Bernie from orion.. He had some experience with this amp. He did say is was a modded 275r board. And it's rated by orion @ 1600w @ 1ohm.. When im done recapping it, its going on the amp dyno.


That'll be fun to watch


----------



## SilkySlim

Dubstep said:


> One of the best amps I own! Ive been waiting around 10 years to buy one of these! They were always well over 1400 bucks for a used one, this one was priced right for me to buy it, so I jumped on it!
> Super rare, highly sought after, Adcom 4702, it has separate power supply and output section's. True SQ amp. It's rated at 70w per channel. Actual output is rumored to be around 120w Rumors are it's able to go down to 1/4 ohm and or a dead short! When I recap both sections,and have a few must do mods done, Ill be sending it to Dereck aka BigD from the OSS FB page to throw on the Amp Dyno to see what it really does!  I wont be trying anything under 4 ohms. It was to expensive to be using it like that lol!
> Soon as a I find a 4 channel 4404 in white to go with they will be installed in my current project. Id like to keep the front end all Nelson Pass running a 3 way Scan Speak set, Illuminators 8",4",1" in a 03 Silverado ext cab. Enjoy the pic's!


That should be one nice system when you're finished!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bkjay

Thanks man that thing is a beast!


----------



## normalicy

One of the car audio worlds most extreme examples of a sound quality amp.



Dubstep said:


> One of the best amps I own! Ive been waiting around 10 years to buy one of these! They were always well over 1400 bucks for a used one, this one was priced right for me to buy it, so I jumped on it!
> Super rare, highly sought after, Adcom 4702, it has separate power supply and output section's. True SQ amp. It's rated at 70w per channel. Actual output is rumored to be around 120w Rumors are it's able to go down to 1/4 ohm and or a dead short! When I recap both sections,and have a few must do mods done, Ill be sending it to Dereck aka BigD from the OSS FB page to throw on the Amp Dyno to see what it really does!  I wont be trying anything under 4 ohms. It was to expensive to be using it like that lol!
> Soon as a I find a 4 channel 4404 in white to go with they will be installed in my current project. Id like to keep the front end all Nelson Pass running a 3 way Scan Speak set, Illuminators 8",4",1" in a 03 Silverado ext cab. Enjoy the pic's!


----------



## Blu

That Adcom is an absolute thing of beauty - thanks for sharing the shots of the internals!


----------



## xeraxes

Pics of my setup in 2003. I haven't looked at these pics in forever, looks messy. I could have done a better wiring job!

Precision Power Art Series A404 and A600.2
JL 12W6


----------



## jpath

Some more of mine....alpine 3522s 2 ch, alpine mrp-t406 2 ch, alpine mrv-t757 2 ch

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SilkySlim

Just got a new addition. A very clean Lanzar LXR150 sounds even better than it looks! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanr7386

nautic70 said:


> Here is thd 5953 Alpine cd controler I found NIB on ebay. I have always wanted one of these so I had to get it. Now to get the tuner, get my eq color issue fixed and find a nice 5957 and I will have my ultimate old school front set up.


Here's your tuner pac your looking for.

RARE Alpine Tuner for Wired Remote CD Changer Controller | eBay


----------



## murphman

my alpines....

3541, 3554
t 302, f 405


----------



## murphman

orions

2 250 sx's bridged for mids, 1 2150 sx on tweets

with a 2nd gen bmf 1000 in the background


----------



## Old Skewl

murphman said:


> orions
> 
> 2 250 sx's bridged for mids, 1 2150 sx on tweets
> 
> with a 2nd gen bmf 1000 in the background


^^^Now that is what I call "headroom"!


----------



## StockA4

murphman said:


> orions
> 
> 2 250 sx's bridged for mids, 1 2150 sx on tweets
> 
> with a 2nd gen bmf 1000 in the background


Those look like some big links. Did you make, or have them made?

And I saw a post last night where someone was talking about powering the tweets in his rear deck with a Series 8 Zeus. What kind of tweeters are you guys running?!

Nice amps, btw. The 2150 is one of my favorites.


----------



## murphman

the links were made from a 222sx that was doa from ebay

i had a 2150sx and a 2150 xtr, liked the sx better,seemed to have a bit more to it...


----------



## StockA4

murphman said:


> i had a 2150sx and a 2150 xtr, liked the sx better,seemed to have a bit more to it...


It didn't have that ridiculous crossover on it. And where my amps are concerned, "less is more".

Nice work on the spacers, btw. I've toyed with the idea myself, just haven't found anybody able to cut for me.


----------



## smgreen20

What do you need cut Jason? I have a mill at my disposal and a drill press.

As soon as I get my LANZAR fan shroud 's I'm going to use those too make the end plates that are optional for the Opti series amps.


----------



## StockA4

smgreen20 said:


> What do you need cut Jason? I have a mill at my disposal and a drill press.
> 
> As soon as I get my LANZAR fan shroud 's I'm going to use those too make the end plates that are optional for the Opti series amps.


Wow, no kidding? I had a couple things in mind, but no spare sinks (at the moment). Let them all go. I'll text you when I get some materials.


----------



## murphman

also if anyone knows where i can find an alpine 3544 to run my ADS A10s subs, i'd be eternally grateful!!


----------



## ACRucrazy

Stopped by to check out the place. This thread is still goin!

Some pics of stuff I no longer have


----------



## bigdwiz

Prime mova said:


> Though this amp deserved a mention in here as well ~~ the ultra rare Rockford Fosgate Punch power 650 "Bipolar" c1983-84 ~~ 1 of 50 known to have been produced in the World (not the power 650 MOSFET)


Rare gem you have there! I remember reading an article where Wayne Harris was talking about how those first bipolar 650's broke all the time and he had to take extra parts with him to contests so he could fix them. We've not been able to get confirmed production numbers from RF, but less than 50 is the best estimate we have. This is only the 2nd one I've seen in the past 10yrs with the shroud, based on the sticker, maybe it was #7?


----------



## Shinju

My recent craigslist score!

Blade M504 and M502!


----------



## StockA4

Shinju said:


> My recent craigslist score!
> 
> Blade M504 and M502!



SHUT THE FULL CUP! Those need to come home with me!


----------



## robert_wrath

Shinju said:


> My recent craigslist score!
> 
> Blade M504 and M502!


*Damn Dogg, I'm sooooooooooooo Playah Haten on you right now. CraigsList pick up? Wow, Total Score!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Shinju

Inorite? 

Was a gamble cause I gave a CL stranger monies and crossed my fingers they would show up.

2 day's after I paid.... Well you see what I got! Packaged amazing, fast shipment!


----------



## Shinju

Oh and yes... They work


----------



## robert_wrath

Mind me asking the overall sale price paid shipped?


----------



## Robb

Good pickup on those Blades.


----------



## ryanr7386

HiFonics addict said:


> Hi.
> 
> This is my Alpine Digital Max Collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head unit: 1310R - 5 unit`s
> Fm tuner: 1310R - 6 unit`s
> Cd changer: 5957S - 3 unit`s
> X-over/Dac: 3681 - 2 unit`s
> Dac: 3900 - 1 unit
> Eq: 3402 - 1 unit
> Remote`s: 4370 and 4202 - 2 and 1 unit


 WOW!


----------



## murphman

o/s eclipse 3241 50wx4

check out the xover 
built like a tank, this amp was actually sold out of my shop in the 90's,just happened to track it down lol

a bit rough but o well


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Another piece added to collection today. DEX-P1 complete with original bezel, remote, manual and microphone! 
The seller also threw in a GM-X334. Nothing spectacular, but cool nonetheless.


----------



## [email protected]'go

Superb

In France, his name is DEX P99r

The mine






??


----------



## 00goobs

I kinda like Phoenix Gold...


----------



## Bugstyvy

Boom!!


----------



## SUX 2BU

Is that the sound they make when they blow-up?


:Op I kid I kid.

Wow, goobs. Impressive PG collection there. Cyclone has always intrigued me. Only heard one once. Well, 4 actually in the big, lifted PG demo Ford truck.


----------



## 00goobs

SUX 2BU said:


> Wow, goobs. Impressive PG collection there. Cyclone has always intrigued me. Only heard one once. Well, 4 actually in the big, lifted PG demo Ford truck.


Thank you very much! I enjoy looking at them more than using them in a car stereo. I think if I have 2 cyclones, they will definitely need to be used...


----------



## FLYONWALL9

Shinju said:


> My recent craigslist score!
> 
> Blade M504 and M502!


YEARS ago I was going to open a shop the rep for Blade 
in Atlanta came to check out my place. He left me with
this very set up. I fell in love with them from the start.

IF YOU EVER decide to sell them PLEASE message me!
I think these are even more rare than the SE's. 

GREAT find!


----------



## deeppinkdiver

^ I have a M252. Looks pretty good just like those two.


----------



## naujokas

This is today's purchase - CLARION set - ARX7370R , very very good condition, CDC634 very bad condition and C-BUS wire

I paid for a set *$7*, because does not work cd changer and sometimes no contact with face, and was not included face surround and mounting sleeve............


----------



## steveholt

xeraxes said:


> Pics of my setup in 2003. I haven't looked at these pics in forever, looks messy. I could have done a better wiring job!
> 
> Precision Power Art Series A404 and A600.2
> JL 12W6



very nice!


----------



## alpine7375

These cassette changers were really bulky and heavy.


----------



## The Dude

My Sony "Super" Woofer, unused in the box from the early 90's. Found a service pdf for it online, dated 1991. Unfortunately the surround dry rotted out. I do not remember that line of subs, we did not have anyone locally that sold this Sony gear at the time. Also, a NIB XR-C900, the big dog Mobile ES tape deck from the 90's. I ran its little brother, the XR-C750 around the year 2000, loved it.


----------



## HondAudio

00goobs said:


> Thank you very much! I enjoy looking at them more than using them in a car stereo. I think if I have 2 cyclones, they will definitely need to be used...


The Cyclone was an incredible piece of equipment. Its downfall was that it needed something like a 3 cubic foot box, and could only play up to 40 Hz or so. You needed separate "sub-mid-bass" woofers to fill the void between 40 Hz and wherever your regular midbass drivers took over :surprised:


----------



## smgreen20

Cyclone frequency response is 15 - 60 Hz and they HIGHLY recommend it be crossed over at least at an 18dB/oct LP @60 Hz. 300 wrms, 2.5 - 3 cf box. S/N I believe was 90 dB @ 1w/1m.


----------



## Babs

Dug this old Eclipse 3640 out of my toolbox, literally. Works as far as I know and appears to be in great shape. Gotta fire it up soon and see for myself.

Anyone know about these old amps I'm all ears. Never popped the cover but might have to.


----------



## HondAudio

Does anybody else remember this thing? Pioneer made a 50-disc CD changer back in the 90s


----------



## iroller

never seen one of those does it work ?


----------



## HondAudio

iroller said:


> never seen one of those does it work ?


If you do an image search for "Pioneer CDX-P5000" you'll see how it was set up. It was a "50+1" changer, with the 50 CDs in a big magazine, and the extra disc that you could load into the top-right panel:


----------



## naujokas

new purchase - 15$  very very good condition 

*Pioneer DEH-P735R* 
with original wiring, and was not included face surround and mounting sleeve............ but for all from this my pioneer :
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ld-school-showoff-thread-316.html#post1824169


----------



## SilkySlim

Bugstyvy said:


> Boom!!


That is quite impressive. Surprised there's not more love for the Rodeks here. They never really got much mainstream attention either but were known in smaller circles. Nice stuff. I will someday get a 2150 or 2300. Then I'll be good.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## ESW

Nice set of Rodek amps!!! Never had the privilege of owning one but I'd certainly love to add one or two to my collection.


----------



## StockA4

SilkySlim said:


> That is quite impressive. Surprised there's not more love for the Rodeks here. They never really got much mainstream attention either but were known in smaller circles. Nice stuff. I will someday get a 2150 or 2300. Then I'll be good.QUOTE]
> 
> I am surprised as well. I've never been able to run across any locally though.


----------



## macone




----------



## StockA4

I haven't posted anything here for awhile. How about a cd player?


----------



## StockA4

macone said:


>


Holy cow!


----------



## StockA4

Anybody ever take a bunch of pictures of their distro blocks?


----------



## StockA4

A Sony I just picked up.


----------



## StockA4

Never thought I'd find any stock mini XLR's.


----------



## StockA4

Alpine eq.


----------



## StockA4

BNIB Kicker mids.


----------



## StockA4

Soundstream


----------



## StockA4

12w6


----------



## macone

StockA4 said:


> BNIB Kicker mids.


I used to have the F6.5a and just gave them to a friend. These drivers can replace a subwoofer in a 3-way-system, great performance


----------



## macone

Maybe one more for the Nakamichi... Old and new


----------



## TrickyRicky

Holy ****, the last ten post are just incredible....

Loving the Sony M3, the plexi glass 12W6, power meter distro block...holy cow.


----------



## StockA4

TrickyRicky said:


> Holy ****, the last ten post are just incredible....
> 
> Loving the Sony M3, the plexi glass 12W6, power meter distro block...holy cow.


Thank you. I just got that block and well, there's nothing like it. Scared to run it! And the Sony; 

I just posted a review where I mention it powering my PHD comps. I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that most folks here find Sony to be less than palatable. And besides XES and Mobile ES, they have good reason. That being said, the M3 is the 3rd amp I've had on those comps and I have been brought nearly to tears with some of the technical (especially vocal) reproduction produced by that tandem. 

In short, sweet baby ninja toes, that amp is something else!


----------



## Darth SQ

StockA4 said:


> I haven't posted anything here for awhile. How about a cd player?


Now there's a trip back in time. 
My first cd player was the same looking unit called the cdx-r88. I had it mated to a xk-8d 1/2 din cassette player (see pic below-not mine). 





Thanks for bringing back fonder, younger memories. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

StockA4 said:


> Anybody ever take a bunch of pictures of their distro blocks?


The holy grail and nib too!!! 


I want it........



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Some of my recent buys -

Alpine MDM-7741J Mini-Disc player.


I didn't really want the unit, more what came with it...a Sony MZ-R31 portable Mini-Disc player/recorder with optical input. I can finally make use of some of the other MD players I have!


Rockford 4600x. The factory bjt transistors have been removed and replaced with mosfets. There's a matching 2600x on the way as well, just waiting on parts.



And this beauty just arrived this morning - Zapco Z100MVX. Surprisingly heavy for a little sucker!


----------



## StockA4

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Now there's a trip back in time.
> My first cd player was the same looking unit called the cdx-r88. I had it mated to a xk-8d 1/2 din cassette player (see pic below-not mine).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for bringing back fonder, younger memories. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Yes! You could put these together as a 3 or 4 piece set. Mine is just a transport. I would love to someday land the stack.


----------



## Darth SQ

StockA4 said:


> Yes! You could put these together as a 3 or 4 piece set. Mine is just a transport. I would love to someday land the stack.


I forgot the model# for the 7band 1/2 din eq that went with it but when put all together, it equaled a double din hu and fit just lovely in my 85 Toyota 4x4 pickup dash. At least until someone decided to steal it.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ween

The sony 1/2 din with the sliders was a XE-90, memory lapse on the electronic one. I had a CDX-R88 also..when they were new.


----------



## [email protected]'go

for a new project.. I tried the smallest effective amp in the world?? perhaps....

This amp is a Sony XM 2020




.... little!!!!





Under only 5Ah of course


video is here: test valise sur sony - YouTube


----------



## smgreen20

I was given one of those 2020's I found doing an install. Works but the harness is missing the ground wire.


----------



## knever3

HondAudio said:


> Does anybody else remember this thing? Pioneer made a 50-disc CD changer back in the 90s


I had one of those, loved it! I had a Pioneer DEH-P85DHR running it in my Grand Prix. After water got in my trunk it broke and after three attempts Best Buy couldn't fix it and the company stopped producing them. I was so bummed, authough I would have never bought my dream Alpine setup I have today if it would have lasted.


----------



## MikeGratton

This place might have some more Powerampers ?

Welcome to Ban Leong Bros Website


----------



## HKr1orion

Gave some Shadowboxusa treatment to an old(BNIB) Orion amp the other day.


----------



## CK1991

wow, the last page of this thread has been awesome. 
a 50 disc pioneer changer (have a source unit that supports those but never saw one for sale) also, where do you put it? it looks massive. 
those kicker mids look damn nice. I'd love to have a set for the back deck of my caddy.
that nak cd player looks quite nice as well.


----------



## Robb

Here's my latest NOS (new old stock) amp.
Early 1980's Concord HPA-26 50 watter 
Very tiny amplifier, around the size of my hand.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I forgot the model# for the 7band 1/2 din eq that went with it but when put all together, it equaled a double din hu and fit just lovely in my 85 Toyota 4x4 pickup dash. At least until someone decided to steal it.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I had something like you discribe in my CRX but with a tad newer stuff. A Sony CDX-900 (WOULD LOVE, to find another) XPD-766 and XEC-505. Effective stack that sounded really good


----------



## Kane

Just picked up this little guy today!


----------



## The Dude

FLYONWALL9 said:


> I had something like you discribe in my CRX but with a tad newer stuff. A Sony CDX-900 (WOULD LOVE, to find another) XPD-766 and XEC-505. Effective stack that sounded really good


You don't mean the XR-C900 tape deck do you? I have a 766 sitting at home in the original box. Missing the Sony logo though......


----------



## knever3

A few I have...





*Edit: And if you ask the paint for that room was chosen for a reason!!!*


----------



## Old Skewl

knever3 said:


> A few I have...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit: And if you ask the paint for that room was chosen for a reason!!!*


*Love the matching wall paint! Ha ha!:laugh: Good idea!*


----------



## [email protected]'go

enorme

:laugh:


----------



## HKr1orion

This my Camaro back in 1986.. Pioneer DEH-66, Orion 300prq, 200crx, 400bdg,4100gx & 280gx. Subs are CV 12" x2 & 1 15". 
After trying a few different configurations, this was the install we settled on. Silk screen on the 4100 was right on the amp, 280 had the vinyl cover. Was nice for that, we peeled it off and flipped it over so the inputs were facing each other.

CHP impound for 30 days in 1995, Pioneer & 4100gx were stolen


----------



## HKr1orion

This is my Camaro today. Nakamichi CD400, Panasonic Sirius, Orion 300prq, 200crx, 2150SX & 2150XTR. Same CV 12" & 15" woofers. 
Love the old school Orion/CV stuff.

Still have original 280gx/200crx/400bdg & 300prq from 1986. Have Everything above in the closet also, just in case something goes down. A few other models of 300prq, 600eqm, 300phd, 200crx's, 200dab 100led...


----------



## SUX 2BU

That's cool you still have the same ride 28 years later! I see you changed the shifter from the Camaro to the Firebird one. That's funny to see the stock "ERS" extended range sound plate on the dash. I remember those from the early 3rd-gen Camaros.


----------



## HKr1orion

Thanks! Camaro's my Baby 
We did have a modified Hurst T handle on there for a shifter.. Was OK in San Diego & Seattle.. But this Florida weather SUCKS! It got so hot, you couldnt touch it.. So we went with the Trans-Am shifter 




SUX 2BU said:


> That's cool you still have the same ride 28 years later! I see you changed the shifter from the Camaro to the Firebird one. That's funny to see the stock "ERS" extended range sound plate on the dash. I remember those from the early 3rd-gen Camaros.


----------



## Kane

Those Camaros were good cars for audio builds, seemed like anything you put in them slammed.


----------



## The Dude

This was one of the first Camaro builds I remember seeing in the audio mags, in the early 90's: Mike Mineo Iasca 1988 iroc z z28 camaro,Brooklyns best audio - YouTube


----------



## HKr1orion

Kane said:


> Just picked up this little guy today!


That looks nice! I am a Die hard Adcom amp guy for the house.. Never had a chance to play with an Adcom car amp. They any good? Power supplies good, every time you cut the load in half they keep up??

And if that shadow box falls off the wall... its gonna kill my Adcom stuff 



Kane said:


> Those Camaros were good cars for audio builds, seemed like anything you put in them slammed.


Yeah.. I think it was all in the back window......



The Dude said:


> This was one of the first Camaro builds I remember seeing in the audio mags, in the early 90's: Mike Mineo Iasca 1988 iroc z z28 camaro,Brooklyns best audio - YouTube


Dash & doors look nice! Lot of moving parts and visual stuff... cant see that stuff when your driving :laugh: OOH Ti... 
Looking back.. I started with 12's.. when I enclosed the back I really wanted 2 18" CV's.. They were just too deep. Wish I would have just done 2 15"s. But, I went with the 280gx mono running the 12's, and half the 4100 running the 15. Now we only have the one amp for subs.....So..


----------



## HKr1orion

older orion stuff, and some CV speakers are in another closet.. Wife probably wants to give my stuff the boot.......<for her boots......... Could build another system for sure 

At least we have 1 amp hanging on the wall we can look at


----------



## Darth SQ

HKr1orion said:


> older orion stuff, and some CV speakers are in another closet.. Wife probably wants to give my stuff the boot.......<for her boots......... Could build another system for sure
> 
> At least we have 1 amp hanging on the wall we can look at


Ok, what's your secret?
You have guns and old school goodness and yet you were still able to shop at Kay jewelers? 


WTF? :shrug:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## HKr1orion

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Ok, what's your secret?
> You have guns and old school goodness and yet you were still able to shop at Kay jewelers?
> 
> 
> WTF? :shrug:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Was a Valentines gift a couple years back.. Diamonds & a Pistol..... She was happy  There was a tie dye heart shirt too!!!

The Old School Orion amp in the shadowbox above the Adcom stuff.. And I do love CV 

K that's all my pics... I have 300 more pages to look thru here


----------



## HKr1orion

tomtomjr said:


> EARLY TO MID 80's PIONEER. I want some new in the box. Anyone have any?



HEY,,, PLL < took me back 30 years...................... :laugh:


----------



## HKr1orion

erikoutdoorguy said:


> 9 Old School Orion Amps, I think I'm reliving my teen years:
> 
> 5 NT200
> 3 NT100
> 1 XTR200 (there's always an oddball isn't there...)


OH My Lord...........  Only pages in...:laugh:


----------



## HKr1orion

OK, all this looking back on stuff. I broke open this box, sealed back in 1999.
After the 4100gx was stolen, I had to use a Rockford Fosgate punch 150 for my mids and highs. Leaving just the 280gx for the subs. Was so poor, I had a Sony Walkman driving the 300prq! 

Vinyl plate is flipped on the 280, and those rails are polished out. Same on the stolen 4100, polished rails < with my name and info under the circuit board (if you ever see it).

Sorry for posting so much... Just have to tell me - Get outta the Rum!


----------



## raptuous

First post here, and signed up because of this thread. 

I'll submit a few Orions.

275 SX
2150 SX
2125 SX

and a 275 G4 HCCA that I just set in there for reference to show the soon to be new owner how big it is. 

The sad part is this install is happening right now with these antiques that most are carry overs from when I was originally into car audio in the early 90s. 

As I get around to digging through my closet I've got a pair of Rodeks, pioneer fan cooled GMH amps, an Eclipse five channel, an Xtant, a plexi topped MA Audio and an old A/D/S power plate and some Kenwood and Alpine as well.


----------



## Old Skewl

Damn! That G4 is huge! I never knew. 

Holy SuperTuner a few posts up! Your right, those bring back some memories. Both my dad and uncle ran Pioneer SuperTuners in the late 70's & early 80's


----------



## ZeblodS

Old school amp from the early 00's (1999 to 2001) in a 2014 build FTW.



Xtant 604x,
Xtant 603x,
Xtant 302a.


----------



## SilkySlim

raptuous said:


> View attachment 51792
> First post here, and signed up because of this thread.
> 
> I'll submit a few Orions.
> 
> 275 SX
> 2150 SX
> 2125 SX
> 
> and a 275 G4 HCCA that I just set in there for reference to show the soon to be new owner how big it is.
> 
> The sad part is this install is happening right now with these antiques that most are carry overs from when I was originally into car audio in the early 90s.
> 
> As I get around to digging through my closet I've got a pair of Rodeks, pioneer fan cooled GMH amps, an Eclipse five channel, an Xtant, a plexi topped MA Audio and an old A/D/S power plate and some Kenwood and Alpine as well.


What Rodeks did you find?? I or e series?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkySlim

ZeblodS said:


> Old school amp from the early 00's (1999 to 2001) in a 2014 build FTW.
> 
> 
> 
> Xtant 604x,
> Xtant 603x,
> Xtant 302a.


I really like this looks good. Thanks man.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dude

Pair of NIB Hart Onyx 12's circa '93.


----------



## soundboy

ZeblodS said:


> Old school amp from the early 00's (1999 to 2001) in a 2014 build FTW.
> 
> 
> 
> Xtant 604x,
> Xtant 603x,
> Xtant 302a.


Looks nice, how sounds this amps ?


----------



## ZeblodS

soundboy said:


> Looks nice, how sounds this amps ?


Those amps gets very hot with a loud fan system: the fully regulated power supply's energy efficiency is really bad, it drains the battery so fast...
But they sound really great! They can drive almost everything and that's why I am still using them in 2014.


----------



## fniess3

raptuous said:


> View attachment 51792
> First post here, and signed up because of this thread.
> 
> I'll submit a few Orions.
> 
> 275 SX
> 2150 SX
> 2125 SX
> 
> and a 275 G4 HCCA that I just set in there for reference to show the soon to be new owner how big it is.
> 
> The sad part is this install is happening right now with these antiques that most are carry overs from when I was originally into car audio in the early 90s.
> 
> As I get around to digging through my closet I've got a pair of Rodeks, pioneer fan cooled GMH amps, an Eclipse five channel, an Xtant, a plexi topped MA Audio and an old A/D/S power plate and some Kenwood and Alpine as well.


Is that a neon tube i spy? No old school install is complete without neon!


----------



## lsm

The Dude said:


> Pair of NIB Hart Onyx 12's circa '93.



Oh snap! I sold the **** out of those subs back in the day. 

I met my wife while I was installing some 15" Harts in her Regal 20 years ago.


----------



## The Dude

lsm said:


> Oh snap! I sold the **** out of those subs back in the day.
> 
> I met my wife while I was installing some 15" Harts in her Regal 20 years ago.



Nice! Good subs? Was it a G Body Regal?


----------



## lsm

The Dude said:


> Nice! Good subs? Was it a G Body Regal?



Yeah they were nice subs and very different from our other brands of subs (Oz Audio & Orion). My future wife's Regal (yes a G-body) had Hart free-air subs in it but I can't remember their name... 

We were a small specialty shop and carried the lesser known brands like Eclipse, Clarion, Zapco, Phoenix Gold, etc. There was already a shop in town that carried damn near everything on the market so we went in the complete opposite direction. I remember the JL Audio rep coming into the shop one day and telling us how they were gonna be the brand to have...we passed. Boy was that a mistake


----------



## The Dude

lsm said:


> Yeah they were nice subs and very different from our other brands of subs (Oz Audio & Orion). My future wife's Regal (yes a G-body) had Hart free-air subs in it but I can't remember their name...
> 
> We were a small specialty shop and carried the lesser known brands like Eclipse, Clarion, Zapco, Phoenix Gold, etc. There was already a shop in town that carried damn near everything on the market so we went in the complete opposite direction. I remember the JL Audio rep coming into the shop one day and telling us how they were gonna be the brand to have...we passed. Boy was that a mistake


Nice. Hindsight on the JL thing, right?


----------



## naujokas

new purchase - 25$ for two  good condition 

*Pioneer DEH-605RDS-W *(was not included face surround) and *Pioneer DEH-415SDK*
with original wiring and mounting sleeve.....


----------



## lsm

The Dude said:


> Nice. Hindsight on the JL thing, right?



I know right! If I only.... lol


----------



## G8H8

A couple of my goodies. Keeping the Rockford Power 550S. Trying to move the triple 10 setup:


----------



## raptuous

SilkySlim said:


> What Rodeks did you find?? I or e series?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


Both the old square RA series

The RA 2150 is in the shop getting recapped to swap out my Orion 2125 SX that's making a hum now, The RA 280 seems to be fine when I tried it on a set of junk speakers last week.

BTW, I still haven't figured out how to get the pics full size in my replies /-:


----------



## StockA4

Box got chewed up, but this is still a new sub.


----------



## StockA4

How about some A/D/S.


----------



## StockA4

I've always been a fan of 8's;


----------



## shawnk

StockA4 said:


> How about some A/D/S.


Oh you SoB!! 


Is this a new aquisition, or just time to show off? I'm jealous 



You need to show off your new speaks that go with the Hz driver


----------



## Old Skewl

Gotta love those PX a/d/s. Beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## wytstang

wytstang said:


> Picked this up last week, not sure what year(s) these were produced (I hope it sounds good/clean)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popped the bottom off to see if there has been any repairs in it's life


So this amp was feeling lonely and I have really wanted a mint PPI 404 amp so I found one on ebay. 
Mint with original box and original owners manual
































It's in such mint condition I don't want to use it  :mean:


----------



## SilkySlim

Yea that's minty fresh right there! Looks good.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkySlim

Here's a little family shot!!


Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkySlim

A quick family photo before installs. 










Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcintoshi

Here are some old school items still in use...

Pioneer DEH-55 and EQ4000









Zapco Studio 150









Although the Zapco's did not come in the car...the CD player, EQ and enclosure behind the Zapco's all did...bonus points if you can name the type of car.


----------



## The Dude

^^ Nice old Pioneer gear. Not a Ford Escort is it?


----------



## SUX 2BU

Saleen Fox-body Mustang. They always came with Pioneer systems, rear seat delete and the colors on the seat look Saleen-like. I like the console extension they did. Did the Pioneer system have any subs in it? I was always curious what that looked like.


----------



## The Dude

^^ Good call. I saw the spoiler through the back window and was thinking Saleen, but was not sure. Looks like it has a cage also, visible running in to the trunk area.


----------



## mcintoshi

SUX 2BU said:


> Saleen Fox-body Mustang. They always came with Pioneer systems, rear seat delete and the colors on the seat look Saleen-like. I like the console extension they did. Did the Pioneer system have any subs in it? I was always curious what that looked like.


Yep, this is in a 1989 Saleen SSC. 










They came with the rear seat delete, roll bar and an all Pioneer system with a pair of 8s, 5.25s, and tweets in the enclosure, 5.25s in the door, and tweets in the dash with the whole system powered by a Pioneer GM-3000 4 channel amp. 





































Over the past 25 years the foam speaker grill and the surrounds to all the speakers in the car have rotted away so I removed them all, replaced speakers in the enclosure with just a pair of Kicker 8's and made a new grill. Put some Zapco slimline 6.5s in the doors with the tweets in the factory dash spot. Its all pretty basic since the car's exhaust is so loud to begin with. 




















Back then, Pioneer had 4 SSC's built that served as Demo cars.


----------



## The Dude

Very nice ride. Loved the old Pioneer gear also. First subs I owned when I was 16 were a pair of the TS-W251's from the same era. Great subs, recommended 1.5 cubes sealed per sub though, for a 10.....


----------



## mcintoshi

The Dude said:


> Very nice ride. Loved the old Pioneer gear also. First subs I owned when I was 16 were a pair of the TS-W251's from the same era. Great subs, recommended 1.5 cubes sealed per sub though, for a 10.....


Yep, these were TS-W200's...









For some reason they just used a coil to keep out unwanted high frequencies, and the whole enclosure was powered off two channels at full range even though that old GM-3000 had a crossover built in, they wanted the fader to still work front to rear.


----------



## HKr1orion

Little Trio....


----------



## SUX 2BU

Thanks for the pics of the Saleen and the cool old Pioneer gear. Always liked that era of Pioneer. I remember the 16" (sixteen) subs. They were cool; hard to find now though.

That's a clean looking SSC. What do they go for now?


----------



## HKr1orion

UPS just dropped this trio off today... NIB HCCA 250 & HCCA 2100 & a used HCCA 250! Wife even said,,, Ohhhh, those are so pretty!!! 

I said they would look good in the back of that hurst I want to buy!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## iroller

Wow very nice


----------



## plcrides

well haha ok check these guys out.i bought them brand new back in the day,don't ask when because i cant remember,but notice the wire hardware instead of connectors haha and even on the crossover too.check out those strips of power wires,those were my first actual power wires back in 88.now its like 10 times that size.too funny,but these amps jammed pretty darn good.
they now live in my attic.


----------



## mcintoshi

SUX 2BU said:


> Thanks for the pics of the Saleen and the cool old Pioneer gear. Always liked that era of Pioneer. I remember the 16" (sixteen) subs. They were cool; hard to find now though.
> 
> That's a clean looking SSC. What do they go for now?


Thanks man, you can pick up a clean SSC in the high teens / low twenties. You can get a REALLY nice one with really low miles (less than 10K) in the mid to high twenties.


----------



## StockA4

Forgot to share these. The set is finally complete. Thanks, Shawn!
By the way, I'm offering a reward for the manual for these components. Even a PDF would work.


----------



## The Dude

^^ Beautiful Orion gear there, never seen those components before. Are you trying to track down the manual just to have it, or so that you can determine how to set up the crossovers? There is a guy here that was in the same boat, I am a member on the Phorum if you want me to PM some people on your behalf: Phoenix Gold Phorum • View topic - help needed on orion concept 98.1


----------



## StockA4

The Dude said:


> ^^ Beautiful Orion gear there, never seen those components before. Are you trying to track down the manual just to have it, or so that you can determine how to set up the crossovers? There is a guy here that was in the same boat, I am a member on the Phorum if you want me to PM some people on your behalf: Phoenix Gold Phorum • View topic - help needed on orion concept 98.1


I'd like that. I do plan on running these.


----------



## iroller

WOW never seen the 97.2 or the 98.1 before


----------



## naujokas

one of the two PIONEER http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1988946-post8768.html I exchanged for two *Mac Audio MN-4000* electronic crossover


----------



## DBlevel

The US Acoustics group shot.........


----------



## SilkySlim

Some of that looks familiar, you have been busy!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## DBlevel

Yea just a little, I need to get with you on the couple you have left lol.


----------



## jpath

My alpines









Mrp-t406, 3522s, mrv-t757, mrv-1002, and matching mrv-f300, mrv-f400, and mrv-1000

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itchnertamatoa

latest arrival...


----------



## NCSUsq

Just scored a beat up but still perfectly working directed 500 4 channel amp for $40. And my "steal" SS reference 604 turned out to have a bad 1/2 channel... :-( I hope that classifies as old school...


----------



## TrickyRicky

NCSUsq said:


> Just scored a beat up but still perfectly working directed 500 4 channel amp for $40. And my "steal" SS reference 604 turned out to have a bad 1/2 channel... :-( I hope that classifies as old school...


Those SS amps are well known for bad switches....clean them up with some deoxit contact cleaner and it might just fix your issue.. I've done it several times with great results (only replace a switch once or twice on many SS I've had).


----------



## ChrisB

TrickyRicky said:


> Those SS amps are well known for bad switches....clean them up with some deoxit contact cleaner and it might just fix your issue.. I've done it several times with great results (only replace a switch once or twice on many SS I've had).



They are also a major pain in the ass to disassemble and reassemble when you have to change those switches.


Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## TrickyRicky

ChrisB said:


> They are also a major pain in the ass to disassemble and reassemble when you have to change those switches.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


They aren't that bad, I've had worse .... Robert Zeff amps.


----------



## ryanr7386

itchnertamatoa said:


> latest arrival...


Showoff!


----------



## leepersc

HKr1orion said:


> This my Camaro back in 1986.. Pioneer DEH-66, Orion 300prq, 200crx, 400bdg,4100gx & 280gx. Subs are CV 12" x2 & 1 15".
> After trying a few different configurations, this was the install we settled on. Silk screen on the 4100 was right on the amp, 280 had the vinyl cover. Was nice for that, we peeled it off and flipped it over so the inputs were facing each other.
> 
> CHP impound for 30 days in 1995, Pioneer & 4100gx were stolen


OH DAMN! Any more pics? PLEASE! I have an '85 Camaro so I'm always up for ideas! BEAUTIFUL ride!


----------



## HKr1orion

leepersc said:


> OH DAMN! Any more pics? PLEASE! I have an '85 Camaro so I'm always up for ideas! BEAUTIFUL ride!


Thanks! 3rd Gens are really fun... When I seen the first iroc-z on the showroom floor in 85, I just had to get one 

Here' these Orion 275SX we picked up! Polished the rails on 3 of them, pretty simple to make them look a bit nicer.. Bottom left one is the wacky one


----------



## 63flip

Group shot of my Art amps, x-overs, Lanzar CPS amps and crossover.


----------



## 63flip

12" Vega Strokers. 1st demo vehicle I saw was the Stroker Ford van. 16 15"s in it if I remember right.


----------



## 63flip

Extremely rare pair of Pyle XS Magnacast 12's. Carbon fiber cone, 3" svc, double stacked magnets, cast baskets. Some of the last subs to come from Huntington, IN B-4 they closed and sold the name. Without a doubt the best sub ever made by Pyle.


----------



## KP

The original 'wide banders'.


----------



## murphman

found this today.......


----------



## knever3

63flip said:


> View attachment 53133
> 
> 
> 12" Vega Strokers. 1st demo vehicle I saw was the Stroker Ford van. 16 15"s in it if I remember right.


Brantly Waites if I remember right.


----------



## vwdave

I'm sure I've posted in here at some point, but here's an updated family picture of my Phoenix gold collection. It does not include the two ZPA0.5s that are in my car or the eq232 and mx2 that are on their way to me right now. I also have some PPI stuff...









The zpa0.3 pictured is in the midst of me restoring it, that's why it's missing caps, the ones you see are not soldered in.

Some of the prized pieces are the two ZPX2 crossovers (rarely pop up, I've never seen a collection with both types), AX406a crossover (very rare in black), both ZPA amps are very early production.

My other 2 amps...









White ZPA0.5 is kind of rare too.

A total list of what's in the pictures (PG items only):
-ZPA0.5 (black, s/n 10046)
-ZPA0.5 (black, s/n 00155)
-ZPA0.5 (white, s/n unknown)
-ZPA0.3 (black, s/n unknown, but very early, rev A, white logo, old style board)
-ZX475ti 
-ZX600ti
-AX406a (black, 4 way crossover)
-ZPX2 (black/gray logo, s/n 0060) 3 way balanced crossover
-ZPX2 (black/gold logo, s/n 02848362130007) 3 way balanced crossover
-EQ215i (black) 15 band equalizer
-EQ215ix (black) 15 band equalizer with crossover
-TBAt (black) balanced line transmitter (convert from RCA to balanced signal)
-PLD1 (white) 2 channel line driver
-XMAX12, 12" subwoofer with carbon fiber cone


----------



## CK1991

anyone ever seen one of these? rebadged pioneer 6 disc changer controller. worked with the cdxm30 changer. this came out of a 1992 gmc conversion van


----------



## vwdave

So all of this arrived today


----------



## smgreen20

Love the EQ housing.


----------



## vwdave

I agree. I've heard them mentioned from time to time but never saw one in person. Very cool idea.

So I don't see conversation about it anywhere, anyone know about the tri-mode crossover? I didn't until recently and then this one magically popped up on eBay.


----------



## The Dude

Nice. Is that the XVR-14 crossover? Navy Chief has some good info on it here, if you have not already seen it: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...tt-phoenix-gold-xvr-14-passive-crossover.html


----------



## vwdave

Yes that's what it is. I'll go check that out.

I'm probably going to sell it as I have no use for it and it's not what I collect. It is very cool looking but I'm sure someone wants it/needs it for their collection more than I do.


----------



## alm001

My "new" amps qualify for this thread.
c.1994 or so, JBL GTQ200 (x2)


----------



## Robb

^^ Thise JBL's where are they made ? Taiwan or China ?
I dont think that gen were made in USA.


----------



## alm001

Robb said:


> ^^ Thise JBL's where are they made ? Taiwan or China ?
> I dont think that gen were made in USA.


I think it was China.


----------



## StockA4

Always classy, Itchy.

Speaking of the PX comps that didn't show up in my reply.


----------



## StockA4

How about some signage?
















http://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj535/StockA4/2014-04-09101901_zps61732bfd.jpg[/

This one here isn't quite complete, but I'm sure I'll find the missing pieces soon enough.
[IMG]http://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj535/StockA4/2014-05-21092152_zpsdc2e7806.jpg


----------



## StockA4

Got these from a good friend of mine. Threw the 6.75's and tweets into a pair of bookshelves (defunct Infinity RS-36), and I am completely blown away. The crisp detail of these mids is just astounding. And of course, these huge tweets are otherworldly. Wish I had another car to put these in.

















































The 5.25's are from their own 2 way set, which I received bnib. Their build is nearly identical to the Premier speakers.


----------



## StockA4

This is going in my little car, and for the first time in my life, I'm going to compete. Not going after anything major. Just want to throw my hat in the ring. I have no fabrication skills, so it may not look very pretty. But that's alright, because I'm just doing it for fun!

















































I'll be using an XDP-210eq unless I can afford to get my hands on the XDP-4000x. And if anybody recognizes those tweets, they're from the set I'm running.


----------



## StockA4

Light 'em up!


----------



## shawnk

Damn bro! I see your collection is growing!!!


----------



## [email protected]'go

Marvellous!!

I've got also this but without amps


----------



## StockA4

shawnk said:


> Damn bro! I see your collection is growing!!!


I've got one or two things set aside for a rainy day. When I get my Volvo wagon back on the road, I'll be doing a big polished aluminum setup.


----------



## StockA4

[email protected]'go said:


> Marvellous!!
> 
> I've got also this but without amps


I've got my eye on one of those processors, I just don't have the coin for it now. I also don't have the coin for (my personal unicorns) the XES-M50. Or for that matter, the lottery money for the Z50 head unit. That there is a fantastic setup! I had to wipe my chin off!


----------



## StockA4

Part of the reason I chose Sony to finally compete with is because of the public's general distaste for their products. Because when you mention Sony, the "kids" tend to have an automatic "Sony sucks" reaction.


----------



## [email protected]'go

I've got too, XES first generation (1991)


----------



## StockA4

[email protected]'go said:


> I've got too, XES first generation (1991)


Sweet baby Jesus. I have no words. Just a longing for what I can't have. I don't even know what to say.

And I'm not even going to ask


----------



## [email protected]'go

You could choose what you would like to listen to here https://www.youtube.com/user/popothym/videos

..............


----------



## StockA4

[email protected]'go said:


> You could choose what you would like to listen to here https://www.youtube.com/user/popothym/videos
> 
> ..............


Very nice. I don't have anything in the house good enough to appreciate any of that on. And I don't know what I'd do if I had the XES head unit and processing. That's a whole new pay grade there.

I am getting a new (nos) Clarion DRZ9255 pretty quick though. Can't wait to play with that.


----------



## SilkySlim

You will love it! I love mine!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwdave

My eclipse 8812dvc just arrived. I can't wait to play around with it.










Anyone know of a way to polish the motor structure? It's kind of ugly and I was thinking of showing it off.


----------



## ryanr7386

StockA4 said:


> Light 'em up!


Nice looking 4! Is she available?


----------



## quality_sound

vwdave said:


> \
> Anyone know of a way to polish the motor structure? It's kind of ugly and I was thinking of showing it off.


Exactly like you'd polish any other metal object. Gradually less aggressive sandpaper then metal polishes.


----------



## vwdave

Awesome...thanks. That's what I was thinking.


----------



## bigdwiz

I haven't posted in a while, so I thought it was 'bout time to make a come back...here's a 1980 Linear Power 901 Amp. Rated 45w/ch at 4 ohms and could be bridged to 90W at 8 ohms with an inverted channel processor (such as LP X-01, X-02 or early Audio Control 2XS or 4XS)


----------



## Robb

nice. I like that 901 !


----------



## bigdwiz

Concept twins


----------



## vwdave

Since my last picture that I posted my collection has grown a little. I now have 6 ZPa0.5s (although 1 might be sold in the next few days), 2 zpa0.3s, and lots of other little pieces...










And what's in my car...










So that was my phoenix gold stuff, here's some PPI stuff, not nearly as much...









And a few speakers..


----------



## StockA4

^^Whoa.


----------



## StockA4

Swag, yo. Dealer swag, that is. This was made by the lady herself. She said these were expensive to make back then, and there aren't very many of these. Enjoy!


----------



## Darth SQ

StockA4 said:


> Swag, yo. Dealer swag, that is. This was made by the lady herself. She said these were expensive to make back then, and there aren't very many of these. Enjoy!


Nice. :thumbsup:
Was this the one that was being offered on FB?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## StockA4

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Nice. :thumbsup:
> Was this the one that was being offered on FB?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


That's where it came from. Someone (forgive me for not remembering the name) unearthed it, and I remember the jolt of my chin hitting the floor. Next thing I know, it was on my doorstep, courtesy of a most gracious friend.


----------



## vwdave

Damn that is awesome. I'm super jealous.


----------



## Brian_smith06

StockA4 said:


> This one here isn't quite complete, but I'm sure I'll find the missing pieces soon enough.


That is so cool. Showed my wife and told her I wanted one. She called me a nerd and said no :/


----------



## boostjunkie33

I want one too so I guess I'm a nerd as well...


----------



## 6spdcoupe

StockA4 said:


> This one here isn't quite complete, but I'm sure I'll find the missing pieces soon enough.


Depending on what pieces you're missing, I may have them..


----------



## Ampman

Some good old Crunch.. CR-250 CR-50.


----------



## Ampman

This things old as mud.. Works dang good to be as old as it is..


----------



## Ampman

Got this from a friend in California.


----------



## Ampman

Didn't get the blade from a friend in California posted wrong picture lol


----------



## Ampman

Guts shot of the Blade Grenade G112. This thing is a monster. Class A design.. Don't pull that pin hehe ?


----------



## Ampman

This along with several others is what I got from a friend in California ? very rare US AMPS USA 25..


----------



## Ampman

Not sure if I posted this one here or not. Haven't been here since heart surgery. This is a very old and rare SoundStream D200.


----------



## MACS

Ampman said:


> This things old as mud.. Works dang good to be as old as it is..



Welcome back Ampman!! Good to see you posting some pics again.


----------



## Ampman

Thank you Sir appreciate it. Not good with computers took a while to figure out how to get back on here. Can't believe how much stuff I've forgotten wow..


----------



## darkhart

Here's a few pics that I can contribute to the cause.....
Audio Art 100HC, she's in a little rough shape cosmetically but is in perfect working condition...


----------



## rton20s

Cue the mods in 3...2...


----------



## StockA4

Haha! Dude, there's rules. Read them.


----------



## StockA4

6spdcoupe said:


> Depending on what pieces you're missing, I may have them..


Some of it is a mystery. But when I have some time, (and you don't mind) I'll snap some closeups of the descriptions. 

The best would be if someone were to come forward with a complete board so I could copy it.

Thanks, 6spd!


----------



## Robb

Just picked up a new old stock Alpine 5952z cd changer ! 
This is from 1992.
20 bit hybrid DAC.
Frequency response - 5 hz - 20k hz
THD - 0.008
Dynamic Range @ 1Khz DB - 95
Signal to noise ratio - 103
Channel separation - 90


----------



## [email protected]'go

Marvelous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Very good CD Changer like the 5959 or the 5957s (same year: 1992)


----------



## naujokas

This is today's purchase - *CLARION DRX-7375R*, very good condition, with original wires, original mounting sleeve and face surround  - *16$*


----------



## [email protected]'go

the brochure is here: Autoradios vintage Clarion 1997


----------



## naujokas

i need help, I got speakers,but i do not know what it is - 
they are most similar to "boston acoustics pro 6.4".............


----------



## vwdave

Not sure if this is old school enough...


----------



## Old Skewl

Wow! They look like dead ringers for 6.0 or 6.4 Boston Acoustics Pros. Never knew they made speakers for any other companies.



naujokas said:


> i need help, I got speakers,but i do not know what it is -
> they are most similar to "boston acoustics pro 6.4".............


----------



## [email protected]'go

I'm no agree with you
It's not a Boston


----------



## SilkySlim

I agree but obviously a imitation!! Wonder how it sounds looks pretty well made. Didn't do much with those old Boston pros but I really liked the ones I heard. Most likely in the top 5 components of that time period to me.


----------



## HardCoreDore

SilkySlim said:


> I agree but obviously a imitation!! Wonder how it sounds looks pretty well made. Didn't do much with those old Boston pros but I really liked the ones I heard. Most likely in the top 5 components of that time period to me.


The old Boston Pro's do sound really good, but those are obvious copycats. I have a pair of the BP 5.25's I bought new in '94. They are the rear fill in my system and to be honest they sound miles better than my front stage. 

They are 20 years old, have always been played loud, and still sound great. And people have the nerve to say that old school stuff is inferior to New technology...


----------



## [email protected]'go

Look

Boston SL and Boston Pro


the woof Pro 60


----------



## SilkySlim

Those look nice but the Boston pros components I remember had the black baskets (with round holes) and cones looked almost exactly like the copies. Chris those look nice! I never got to hear those. I am running some of my favorites from early nineties a good time for manufacturer's and audiophiles! I you get good stuff then or now and take care of it you can enjoy it a long time!


----------



## Old Skewl

This is the only pic I have handy of my Boston Pro 6.2 mids. The 6.4 is identical.

Those are some darn good copy cats. I'd be curious to hear how they sound.


----------



## Old Skewl




----------



## HardCoreDore

vwdave said:


> Not sure if this is old school enough...


Is that 2 Titanium series amps in one chassis?


----------



## HardCoreDore

SilkySlim said:


> Those look nice but the Boston pros components I remember had the black baskets (with round holes) and cones looked almost exactly like the copies. Chris those look nice! I never got to hear those. I am running some of my favorites from early nineties a good time for manufacturer's and audiophiles! I you get good stuff then or now and take care of it you can enjoy it a long time!


I have a pair of the Pro 60's pictured above in my front stage. They sound terrible compared to the 5.25 pros from '93 I'm using for rear fill. I have amplifiers I'm working on currently, but as soon as I get a chance those speakers are switching places. 



Old Skewl said:


> This is the only pic I have handy of my Boston Pro 6.2 mids. The 6.4 is identical.
> 
> Those are some darn good copy cats. I'd be curious to hear how they sound.


These are the bigger size of the pros I'm running for rear fill. same exact baskets. It is crazy how much those copycats look like Boston's design. I can't tell from the picture, but do the copycats have the sort of iridescent color to the magnets? I always thought that was kind of cool looking for some reason. 

On a side note, did Boston sell out completely, or did they just sell off their mobile electronics division? I know nothing they've produced since about '04-'05 has been any good.


----------



## SilkySlim

That's what I remember beautiful sight right there. I wish I work a Boston dealer along the way ! I would have bought a little stash along the way !!!


Old Skewl said:


> This is the only pic I have handy of my Boston Pro 6.2 mids. The 6.4 is identical.
> 
> Those are some darn good copy cats. I'd be curious to hear how they sound.


----------



## vwdave

HardCoreDore said:


> Is that 2 Titanium series amps in one chassis?


Yes, good eye. It's two 400.2 titanium amps with a bass cube and powercore between them. It was a factory limited edition amp.


----------



## HardCoreDore

vwdave said:


> Yes, good eye. It's two 400.2 titanium amps with a bass cube and powercore between them. It was a factory limited edition amp.


Awesome! I knew it was a limited edition, but I had know idea it had a bass cube and power core. I thought it had an awful lot of capacitance


----------



## MB2008LTZ

Some stuff I have.....


----------



## SilkySlim

Nice tubes!


----------



## MAIDEN69

vwdave said:


> Not sure if this is old school enough...


Beautiful! This is the reason I drooled over Phoenix Gold. Just liked their style and how they did limited edition amps like the Outlaw. But when the Octane and Reactor came out I was hooked. Loved those two but never could afford either. Now that I could, just can't justify a purchase like that.
I have a new Titanium 500.4 I'm putting in my system now and a Titanium EQ232 that I will never use so will just sell. 
That Octane is sick though.


----------



## HardCoreDore

Is this amp the same 2 amps as the Reactor?


----------



## smgreen20

HardCoreDore said:


> Is this amp the same 2 amps as the Reactor?


No, the reactor is a ZX450 + ZX500, so in essence a 6ch.


----------



## MAIDEN69

Hmmm. I always thought it was the Titanium series 500.4 and a Titanium 600.2.
So they used older series amps under the newer series chassis design. Did they do that with all their limited series? Outlaw... Was it a way to get rid of and make something cool out of their old stock?


----------



## vwdave

No the reactor came out when the zx was a current line. The octane came out later.

The fact that the reactor had a similar look as the later titanium series is a bit of a coincidence I think.



MAIDEN69 said:


> Beautiful! This is the reason I drooled over Phoenix Gold. Just liked their style and how they did limited edition amps like the Outlaw. But when the Octane and Reactor came out I was hooked. Loved those two but never could afford either. Now that I could, just can't justify a purchase like that.
> I have a new Titanium 500.4 I'm putting in my system now and a Titanium EQ232 that I will never use so will just sell.
> That Octane is sick though.


Thank you. I was in the same boat. I couldnt afford them then and I probably couldn't justify buying one now as i don't collect this line of amps. I got this one on a trade, and I havnt decided if it's getting put on display next to my ZPAs or if it's getting sold.


----------



## MAIDEN69

The Reactor turned out so sweet that they rolled with that design for their following series of amps maybe??? That was the look I fell for anyway.
I remember the earlier white components with the Made In USA thumbs up logo.
I always wondered if there was a relationship with Audio Control as they used the same logo and had white components. Any history there?


----------



## vwdave

No history that I know of. I think that logo was used by a few companies as they tried to push "made in America" pride. I see it worked. :surprised:

The reactor is cool though. They seem to be worth more than the octane, maybe it's the extra channels, despite the lack of the bass cube and powercore.


----------



## HardCoreDore

vwdave said:


> No the reactor came out when the zx was a current line. The octane came out later.
> 
> The fact that the reactor had a similar look as the later titanium series is a bit of a coincidence I think.


I always thought the Titanium amps were just a reboot of the ZX line. Are they really different designs internally? I mean I realize the Titanium's probably don't have "2 oz of gold in the traces on the circuit board", but I thought they were basically the same. 

I do know the Titanium line doesn't have the leaky capacitor issues that the M, ZPA, AND ZX lines have. The Reactor and other older special editions have this problem also of course. You should be in the clear there. 

I like the look of the Octane a lot better than than the Reactor as well.


----------



## vwdave

Well the early titanium line did have the leaky HFZ caps (the ZX400ti, zx475ti, zx600ti) but they changed from Panasonic caps to Nichicon caps with the later versions (400.2, 500.4, 600.2) and didn't have leaky caps.

The Early Octanes did have leaky cap issues, but as you can see that I took the cover off, I verified that there's no HFZ caps in there. Also, the early Octanes had blue rail caps that went bad. Replacing those were very costly as they have a lot of caps, but this is a later version with the black rail caps.

And yes, the titaniums were a continuation of the zx series. They did have changes as they were considered part of the "zero point" series, with a black circuit board. The board design is evolutionary rather than revolutionary compared to the zx.


----------



## MAIDEN69

Is there a performance difference between them? The older amps with gold boards vs the Zeropoint boarded amps. I'm now questioning if my 500.4 is worth a sh!t. I've held onto this amp for close to 15 years now. Finally about to use it for my new system. Running 3 ways an going active. The 500.4 will power the tweets and midrange drivers. Unless I should start hunting down a better amp!!! lol I plan to use it. Hoping it is a good sounding amp.


----------



## vwdave

They are great amps. The gold doesn't make it sound better, it is less corrosive, but they used other materials that are also not corrosive.

The new elite series amps don't have gold on them and they are often considered the best phoenix gold amps ever, and likely some of the best car amps in general.

You will love the 500.4 as long as it's working properly. My only issue with the zx and ti line is that you can't set the DC offset like you can on some other amps. On my ZPAs if I measure a DC voltage on the outputs there's a pot that allows me to lower it to virtually 0. Most amps don't have that, and the zx and ti lines are some of those that do that. As long as all components are good on it though it won't be a problem.


----------



## MAIDEN69

It's brand new so fingers X'd. I tested the amp, and the other two I'm using in this install, a few weeks ago on a pair of 8ohm home speakers and it seemed fine. Although some of the pot controls seem a little quirky. Configuring the x-overs, input controls don't really match up with the screening on the amp so I had to fool with them until I got them right. 
Another thing is I know they are prone to rusting. Being mine has been in a closet all these years, no rust. Yet I have one of the Ti laser cut PG display logos that shows some rust as it was out in my garage. Wonder if simply wiping them down with some WD40 or something would prevent it. Guess I could always pull the top off and clear coat it as well. Using a Matte clear shouldn't change the look much.


----------



## [email protected]'go

I don't know where I could put this post..
Old Clarion?
Old school RF power?
Old school showoff?
Old school built install'?
.............

The 'car':








Sub on the RF Punch 4080:


New HU (Clarion DRX 8175r, 1995)


the remote is OK



-----

With a video, it's better... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BeeSUJea8w&feature=youtu.be


----------



## HardCoreDore

vwdave said:


> They are great amps. The gold doesn't make it sound better, it is less corrosive, but they used other materials that are also not corrosive.
> 
> The new elite series amps don't have gold on them and they are often considered the best phoenix gold amps ever, and likely some of the best car amps in general.
> 
> You will love the 500.4 as long as it's working properly. My only issue with the zx and ti line is that you can't set the DC offset like you can on some other amps. On my ZPAs if I measure a DC voltage on the outputs there's a pot that allows me to lower it to virtually 0. Most amps don't have that, and the zx and ti lines are some of those that do that. As long as all components are good on it though it won't be a problem.


I think a lot of people might disagree on the elite's being the best ever. I've talked to quite a few people who own them or have previously. Some absolutely love them, but quite a few have had serious problems with them. 

I always thought the MS series was the best ever. I know they are old old school at this point but the hand made craftsmanship, and hand picked components have to be worth something. 












MAIDEN69 said:


> It's brand new so fingers X'd. I tested the amp, and the other two I'm using in this install, a few weeks ago on a pair of 8ohm home speakers and it seemed fine. Although some of the pot controls seem a little quirky. Configuring the x-overs, input controls don't really match up with the screening on the amp so I had to fool with them until I got them right.
> Another thing is I know they are prone to rusting. Being mine has been in a closet all these years, no rust. Yet I have one of the Ti laser cut PG display logos that shows some rust as it was out in my garage. Wonder if simply wiping them down with some WD40 or something would prevent it. Guess I could always pull the top off and clear coat it as well. Using a Matte clear shouldn't change the look much.


I bet a product called Sheila Shine would fix you right up. Cleans, protects, and shines stainless steel and other metals. Just make sure you are in an well ventilated area when you use it. It contains high amounts of ether, i think. "There is nothing more helpless and depraved, than a man in the depths of an ether binge"...


----------



## HardCoreDore

[email protected]'go said:


> I don't know where I could put this post..
> Old Clarion?
> Old school RF power?
> Old school showoff?
> Old school built install'?
> .............
> 
> The 'car':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sub on the RF Punch 4080:
> 
> 
> New HU (Clarion DRX 8175r, 1995)
> 
> 
> the remote is OK
> 
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> With a video, it's better... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BeeSUJea8w&feature=youtu.be


I've seen this install before. Did you post this build somewhere else on the site? Those old school Punch amps are the ****. As bulletproof and amplifier as I've ever come accross. They are also a fine example of the benefits of using SMD's if the amps are designed properly. I had a system once with a single 4080 DSM that sounded amazing, and I had another with a couple of punch 100 dsm's, too. 

Both sounded incredible. I must also say that's an interesting choice of vehicle.


----------



## vwdave

HardCoreDore said:


> I think a lot of people might disagree on the elite's being the best ever. I've talked to quite a few people who own them or have previously. Some absolutely love them, but quite a few have had serious problems with them.
> 
> I always thought the MS series was the best ever. I know they are old old school at this point but the hand made craftsmanship, and hand picked components have to be worth something.


I can't speak to the subject as I've never personally heard them but I absolutely love my ZPAs. I do agree that the MS series are nice, as is the MPS series, as well as the M series. I've never heard a complaint about the elite, I'd be curious to see some bad reviews to see what people don't like about them.


----------



## HardCoreDore

I'm not sure if he's a member here or not, but a friend of mine on 8thCivic.com has 2 Elite's in his car. One is a 4 channel and the other a 2. Apparently the 4 channel has been back to PG 2 or 3 times. 

I heard someone on this board the other day taking about how they just didn't sound good. I've read other bad reviews of the elites as well. Maybe it's just trolling, but ny friend at 8thcivic has definitely had some serious issues.


----------



## vwdave

Wow. That's not good to hear but we also have to remember that nothing is manufactured with a 0 final rate. That goes up when it's manufactured in cheap manufacturing countries. I forget where it's made, could be Malaysia, I know it's not China though. Your friend might have been one of he few unfortunate statistics.

Overall I hear a lot of positive feedback about them.


----------



## [email protected]'go

HardCoreDore said:


> I've seen this install before. Did you post this build somewhere else on the site?


Yes, here, I think but with another HU



HardCoreDore said:


> Those old school Punch amps are the ****. As bulletproof and amplifier as I've ever come accross. They are also a fine example of the benefits of using SMD's if the amps are designed properly. I had a system once with a single 4080 DSM that sounded amazing, and I had another with a couple of punch 100 dsm's, too.
> 
> Both sounded incredible. I must also say that's an interesting choice of vehicle.


----------



## HardCoreDore

[email protected]'go said:


> Yes, here, I think but with another HU


The funny thing is, with all the equipment I've owned since I was 16, I've never had a Clarion deck, not even a single piece of Clarion equipment.

It's great stuff especially the old school stuff. Idk...


----------



## LeMans24

I think everyone miss this beast, the 1001 Mcintosh MC4000m. Probably the first Mc4000m of the production line and its with me now in Bangkok, Thailand. I just have it installed in my 1997 Mercedes S-Class (w140).


----------



## HardCoreDore

LeMans24 said:


> I think everyone miss this beast, the 1001 Mcintosh MC4000m. Probably the first Mc4000m of the production line and its with me now in Bangkok, Thailand. I just have it installed in my 1997 Mercedes S-Class (w140).


Audio porn right here fellas

I didn't know until recently that Clarion was behind most of the design of these. They were obviously built in upstate NY to McIntosh's exacting standards, but I had no idea that Clarion was involved. 

I know there are some old school Clarion amps that are supposedly built to the same or similar specs. They don't look as nice though.


----------



## legend94

LeMans24 said:


> I think everyone miss this beast, the 1001 Mcintosh MC4000m. Probably the first Mc4000m of the production line and its with me now in Bangkok, Thailand. I just have it installed in my 1997 Mercedes S-Class (w140).


I just got an erection.


----------



## namesmeanlittle

Wow that's a lot.


----------



## Coppertone

You've got this installed all wrong, send it to me and I will show you the correct way lol. I am just kidding, but really send it to me.


----------



## HardCoreDore

LeMans24 said:


> I think everyone miss this beast, the 1001 Mcintosh MC4000m. Probably the first Mc4000m of the production line and its with me now in Bangkok, Thailand. I just have it installed in my 1997 Mercedes S-Class (w140).


I just noticed it was in a big body Benz. I was too distracted by the McGoodness. Do you have a build thread with your entire system?


----------



## smgreen20

The clarion/mac units were made in Kentucky. The clarion amps that incorporate the Mac tech are the:
APA2100
APA4200 and
APA4400.

I have the latter two amps.


----------



## legend94

smgreen20 said:


> The clarion/mac units were made in Kentucky. The clarion amps that incorporate the Mac tech are the:
> APA2100
> APA4200 and
> APA4400.
> 
> I have the latter two amps.


they are very nice indeed. even love the color


----------



## HardCoreDore

smgreen20 said:


> The clarion/mac units were made in Kentucky. The clarion amps that incorporate the Mac tech are the:
> APA2100
> APA4200 and
> APA4400.
> 
> I have the latter two amps.


So are you saying the Mac mobile audio amps were made in KY, too? Or are you saying that just the amps like you have were made in KY? 

Where in KY, just curious? I live about 30 miles from the KY line in TN. I have heard of those Clarion amps before on another forum. Highly sought after old school stuff. Were they cheaper than the corresponding Mac products, or about the same price?


----------



## DBlevel

You'll have to excuse the wiring, planning to rewire everything and figure out an amp rack at some point but I definitely loved the way these sound...........


----------



## HardCoreDore

Those are tubes right? I've heard home tubes, but never heard them in the car. If I know ole' Steve Mantz at all, I'm sure these are amazing. Are your woofers IB or aperiodic?


----------



## LeMans24

Coppertone said:


> You've got this installed all wrong, send it to me and I will show you the correct way lol. I am just kidding, but really send it to me.


Its too heavy.. Can you come to Bangkok to pick it up??


----------



## FLYONWALL9

Who here is the Infinity collector? I would really like to get my hands
on a few old school items. Looking to get a pair of KCS-80br, CS-4 
components, and possibly a pair of 10's. Looking for pre green cone
drivers.

I'm also looking for a/d/s (white cone) 310rs or 308rs

I know some of the INFINITY stuff has been posted. Help a brothah 
out 

Thanks,
Scott

feel free to pm if you have, or know someone that does.


----------



## boostjunkie33

Some of my gear. A lot is packed away but I'm moving stuff around so I'll probably post more soon

some of my Orions

































My Punches









A few of my Hifonics. I do have a few more.....

















My only PPI, an AX400









Autotek 44. I'd like a few more of these mean machines









Phoenix Gold's
















and my unicorn. I wanted one of these sooo bad when I was a kid. I've changed the caps and what not. Next part of the restoration will be the exterior.









Quite the deck back in the day, Pioneer never really got the respect it deserved. I run a Clarion 9255 now but I'd love to eventually use this again









more to come....


----------



## StockA4

That Titan looks familiar. And that P99 is a pretty sweet piece too. 
Well, they all are. Gen 2 Orion is some of the best!


----------



## boostjunkie33

StockA4 said:


> That Titan looks familiar. And that P99 is a pretty sweet piece too.
> Well, they all are. Gen 2 Orion is some of the best!


Haha it should look familiar.


----------



## Old Skewl

Nice collection!


----------



## Jesus Christ

Most of my stuff is still in storage but I have a couple things laying around.

Xes-M3's


----------



## Jesus Christ

Monolithic Pa 2400 and Pa 700


----------



## Jesus Christ

Infinity DPA-275 x3 and DPA-250 x2


----------



## Jesus Christ

Soundstream D60, D100, D100II, D200II, Class A 50II and usa 180


----------



## Jesus Christ

Bedini 45-45


----------



## Jesus Christ

Boss Rev-765 and Rev-465


----------



## Jesus Christ

Crutchfield


Couple other PPI built amps.


----------



## Jesus Christ

1500GTi


1200GTi


PPI pro 8's


----------



## HardCoreDore

With regards to the Titan, I thought the series 8 HiFonics Zeds got rid of the direct wiring and Molex plugs and replaced them with standard terminals.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Jesus Christ! that's a nice collection, lol.


----------



## boostjunkie33

HardCoreDore said:


> With regards to the Titan, I thought the series 8 HiFonics Zeds got rid of the direct wiring and Molex plugs and replaced them with standard terminals.


they did.


----------



## Buickmike

Jesus Christ I LOVE those JBL subs!!!!! I have a 1000GTi. I wish I had another. I'm a huge Hifonics fan too. Have a Europa VIII running my stuff in my WRX.


----------



## StockA4

HardCoreDore said:


> With regards to the Titan, I thought the series 8 HiFonics Zeds got rid of the direct wiring and Molex plugs and replaced them with standard terminals.


This is the only Titan with these terminals. Unless you make one.


----------



## DBlevel

TrickyRicky said:


> Jesus Christ! that's a nice collection, lol.


^^^^this


----------



## boostjunkie33

StockA4 said:


> This is the only Titan with these terminals. Unless you make one.


and it's a little powerhouse...


----------



## legend94




----------



## HardCoreDore

StockA4 said:


> This is the only Titan with these terminals. Unless you make one.


Custom order from Zed? The color is very unique on those as well isn't it? Was gold an option, or is the paint custom, too? 

I'm also curious about those Zed made Boss amps. What do they sound like? I've seen a couple of them on CL before.


----------



## [email protected]'go

boostjunkie33 said:


> Quite the deck back in the day, Pioneer never really got the respect it deserved. I run a Clarion 9255 now but I'd love to eventually use this again


The same in Pioneer version (Europe)


I wrote an article about it: Pioneer DEX P99*: processeur intégré 

Video: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBI5mBIoheg 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UhWzNkrYpE 

This P99 is not an ODR like the RS-K1 or RS-D2


----------



## Theslaking

My favorite Alpine stuff. 7897, HDD 5460, PXA 700. Yeah the HDD was slow for now-a-days but a 16gig anything 10 years ago is impressive. I don't like lots of lights and flashiness but for some reason I like this older stuff.


----------



## [email protected]'go

Certainly ... I'm understand 

I asked you about H700 since h701 with another HU?

no possible!!


----------



## smgreen20

Here's what's new.
LANZAR ACM160Q fan shroud, with amp.
















LANZAR DCM3.5, sadly, they have dry rotted surrounds. A new kit I will be getting.









LANZAR LZ240, mint too. The only thing it didn't come with was the plug. I was lucky enough to find a plug localy that will work.









LANZAR LP8-4's


----------



## smgreen20

SoundStream USA305, signed by Wade Stewart on the front and personalized to me on the back. Not sure I took pics of the back. 































This thing has been gone over by Wade and upgraded were possible. At 14v it does 62 x 4 @ 4 ohms = 256 x 1 @ 2 ohms.


----------



## smgreen20

legend94 said:


>


That is a NICE piece.


----------



## legend94

smgreen20 said:


> That is a NICE piece.


thank you. 

i just got it an its nib and i dont know if i can bring myself to use it :surprised:


----------



## Coppertone

^^^. Do it. And make us all proud.


----------



## legend94

Coppertone said:


> ^^^. Do it. And make us all proud.


I just might but first up will be the new stereo integrity vs diyma12....


----------



## Coppertone

I say shoot straight and go for the bullseye with the JBL.


----------



## legend94

Coppertone said:


> I say shoot straight and go for the bullseye with the JBL.


it really is my favorite sub of all time

i know some will say it does not play low enough but its never been a concern with me


----------



## imjustjason

If you don't want to use that near new one I've got one I have very little in and no use for. You're fairly close we can work something out.


----------



## legend94

imjustjason said:


> If you don't want to use that near new one I've got one I have very little in and no use for. You're fairly close we can work something out.


I wonder if it came from me at some point 

PM coming your way


----------



## HardCoreDore

smgreen20 said:


> SoundStream USA305, signed by Wade Stewart on the front and personalized to me on the back. Not sure I took pics of the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing has been gone over by Wade and upgraded were possible. At 14v it does 62 x 4 @ 4 ohms = 256 x 1 @ 2 ohms.


Wow! I remember that amp. What year were those released? I love this thread, it always jogs my memory back to happier times.


----------



## mr.nice

DBlevel said:


> You'll have to excuse the wiring, planning to rewire everything and figure out an amp rack at some point but I definitely loved the way these sound...........


wowwww...i love the Planet amps,i also have the HVT series ,but, what type the amp in the middle of the tubes?? i never see that type?..how about the spec??..please let me know


----------



## smgreen20

HardCoreDore, the SS USA305 was out possibly in93/94, but I know they were out in 95.


----------



## TrickyRicky

smgreen20 said:


> SoundStream USA305, signed by Wade Stewart on the front and personalized to me on the back. Not sure I took pics of the back.
> 
> This thing has been gone over by Wade and upgraded were possible. At 14v it does 62 x 4 @ 4 ohms = 256 x 1 @ 2 ohms.


Sorry but it looks 100% stock to me. He could of replaced all the wet caps at least. The power supply fets and some of the outputs may have been replaced (repaired).


----------



## legend94

TrickyRicky said:


> Sorry but it looks 100% stock to me. He could of replaced all the wet caps at least. The power supply fets and some of the outputs may have been replaced (repaired).


is the board sticking up on one end?


----------



## Old Skewl

legend94 said:


> is the board sticking up on one end?


Unless its a shadow it looks like the board is warped or not attached to the heatsink on the one end.


----------



## smgreen20

I believe the caps were replaced and a few other minor things. Board looks 100%, I had to open it again just to verify. She's good.


----------



## bigdwiz

Be jealous of my new 700W "Class A" jewel by Rexcel (model 700JAP). You may have never heard of them, but this is a quality amplifier, rest assured


----------



## Guy

Well I wouldn't have believed you without that gut shot. 
They should have made a plexi bottom to show that off.


----------



## ryanr7386

A lot of room left in that chassis!


----------



## bigdwiz

Necessary space for cooling that Class A monster...right? :bowdown: = Rexcel


----------



## HardCoreDore

I've never heard of them either. Is it a pure class a, or a a/ab hybrid like the SS amps? 

The heatsink design reminds meva little of the early HiFonics stuff.


----------



## vwdave

Am I missing something? Sarcasm maybe? I'm not familiar with class A amps so maybe the size of the heatsink is needed to dissipate the heat generated but I've seen a few crappy amps with boards to look to be too small for the heatsink and it always seems to me that marketing wanted a large sink to give it a crazy power rating.


----------



## REGULARCAB

All that thing needs is a couple lead plates on each side and they could sell it for a grand!!


----------



## TrickyRicky

vwdave said:


> Am I missing something? Sarcasm maybe? I'm not familiar with class A amps so maybe the size of the heatsink is needed to dissipate the heat generated but I've seen a few crappy amps with boards to look to be too small for the heatsink and it always seems to me that marketing wanted a large sink to give it a crazy power rating.


A true class A amplifier would require 4x the power to produce output. The outputs are always on (360degrees), so a lot of power goes to waste in the form of heat. I believe the efficiency of class A amps is very very low somewhere around 20% (less than 30%), certain designs can get up to 40% efficiency. 

So if a 350 x 2 class A amplifier would require about 3500watts of power in order to produce 700watts @ 20% efficiency. Now this depends on what output transistors they use (single or darlington).

Here more you fellas can read about Class A amps.


----------



## MAIDEN69

I had a monster G&S Designs amp back in the day that gave me nothing but problems and when it finally crapped out, I opened it up to see if it was something simple and the guts looked similar. I remember feeling ripped off. The guts could of fit in a chassis half the size.
Now on the other hand, I used to have one of the old blue SoundStream class A amps. Tiny little thing that would get scorching hot when ran hard. Think it was 50x2 @2ohms.???
Maybe that was designed into yours. Extra heatsink to help control the heat they produce. If this is what class A boards usually look like, I'm not too impressed!!!


----------



## HardCoreDore

MAIDEN69 said:


> I had a monster G&S Designs amp back in the day that gave me nothing but problems and when it finally crapped out, I opened it up to see if it was something simple and the guts looked similar. I remember feeling ripped off. The guts could of fit in a chassis half the size.
> Now on the other hand, I used to have one of the old blue SoundStream class A amps. Tiny little thing that would get scorching hot when ran hard. Think it was 50x2 @2ohms.???
> Maybe that was designed into yours. Extra heatsink to help control the heat they produce. If this is what class A boards usually look like, I'm not too impressed!!!


The Soundstreams weren't "Pure" Class A amplifiers though. It was just marketing. They did have some class a circuitry, but they were really hybrid A/AB amps. They did sound a lot different than the Reference series did. Somewhat "warmer" for lack of a better adjective. 

I know very little a about amplifier design, but I do know @TrickyRicky is right with regards to true class A output transistors staying on constantly(vs switching on/off with a class ab). This is why they get so hot. 

I don't think there's ever been a true class A amplifier designed for the automotive environment. If so, I doubt it was mass produced,


----------



## smgreen20

VWdave, you had it right, it's sarcasm. It seems as if everyone else thinks he was legit about it.


----------



## HardCoreDore

So BigDWiz was messing with us?


----------



## smgreen20

my phone went stupid, this was in response to a different post. Why it will end up on this one I don't know.


----------



## HardCoreDore

smgreen20 said:


> Good luck, what I'd get in response is: he's got disease, you've still got an addiction.


Estoy confondido...


----------



## ryanr7386

bigdwiz said:


> Necessary space for cooling that Class A monster...right? :bowdown: = Rexcel


Or maybe that's where the Class A components were supposed to have been installed


----------



## MACS

It's been a while since I shared any pics. Figured this would be a good start.

I will have to get this one re-capped before putting it in service, but overall she is in beautiful condition.

Phoenix Gold MS2250 with shroud.


----------



## smgreen20

My favorite PG amp setup. Love that thing. I believe that's what Axle Rose had in the back of his '89 full size Bronco, ask me how I know...hehe


----------



## vwdave

Gorgeous amp. Someday I'd like to add one of those to my collection.

I'd get it recapped sooner rather than later. It's not just in danger if being powered up, the fluid eats away at the contacts even when just sitting stagnant.


----------



## SilkySlim

why how did you know Mr Green??


----------



## bigdwiz

Since you guys don't like my 700W Class A monster amp , maybe you'll enjoy this video a collector submitted to OSS. 

_Note: those who know this person, please don't mention names, understandably, the collector prefers to remain anonymous_


----------



## bigdwiz

TrickyRicky said:


> A true class A amplifier would require 4x the power to produce output. The outputs are always on (360degrees), so a lot of power goes to waste in the form of heat. I believe the efficiency of class A amps is very very low somewhere around 20% (less than 30%), certain designs can get up to 40% efficiency.
> 
> So if a 350 x 2 class A amplifier would require about 3500watts of power in order to produce 700watts @ 20% efficiency. Now this depends on what output transistors they use (single or darlington).
> 
> Here more you fellas can read about Class A amps.


So what you are saying is that required 50A fuse might not be sufficient? :laugh:

I think just for fun I'm going to have it repaired and throw it on the Amp Dyno. It will be for a good laugh if nothing else...


----------



## HardCoreDore

bigdwiz said:


> Since you guys don't like my 700W Class A monster amp , maybe you'll enjoy this video a collector submitted to OSS.
> 
> _Note: those who know this person, please don't mention names, understandably, the collector prefers to remain anonymous_


Your boy is INSANE! My god that's a hell of a collection. I'm an old school Rockford fan too, so I'm loving that ****! He forgot to mention the giant US Amps "Surfboards". How could you miss those?


----------



## bigdwiz

HardCoreDore said:


> Your boy is INSANE! My god that's a hell of a collection. I'm an old school Rockford fan too, so I'm loving that ****! He forgot to mention the giant US Amps "Surfboards". How could you miss those?


He gave me a separate video of the US Amps (one is a VLX-200, other is VLX-400), but he took the video in portrait mode  _HINT: Don't take pictures or videos unless your phone is turned sideways..._

I'll ask him if he can do another short video and talk about them


----------



## imjustjason

bigdwiz said:


> Since you guys don't like my 700W Class A monster amp , maybe you'll enjoy this video a collector submitted to OSS.
> 
> _Note: those who know this person, please don't mention names, understandably, the collector prefers to remain anonymous_


I be got the 220GX he's missing. :blush:


----------



## MACS

bigdwiz said:


> Since you guys don't like my 700W Class A monster amp , maybe you'll enjoy this video a collector submitted to OSS.
> 
> _Note: those who know this person, please don't mention names, understandably, the collector prefers to remain anonymous_


I am proud to see one of my old amps on that wall. Not going to say which one it is out of respect for his privacy, but is certainly one of the rarest in the collection. Impressive display and much respect to the owner for all of that hard work.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Very nice collection you got there BigDwiz....as for the 700watt class A amp, GO FOR IT... monitor the current draw on it and make a vid, am pretty sure we all enjoy your vids. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## iroller

MACS, Nice PG I need a fan shroud for mine.


----------



## HardCoreDore

Were all of the 2250 heatsinks black? I've never seen a black one before. I thought they were all white.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

I want the Axle Rose story from Mr. Green..


----------



## MACS

HardCoreDore said:


> Were all of the 2250 heatsinks black? I've never seen a black one before. I thought they were all white.


The early MS2250 amps were black with green coils. 

Phoenix Gold would do custom colors too. I have a Tenth Anniversary in the Frank Amp'n Stein color that belongs to a friend of mine.


----------



## smgreen20

SilkySlim said:


> why how did you know Mr Green??


For starters, I'm from the same town Axle is from, but more so, my mom is good friends with hisstep- dad. Back in 91/92 I had a dentist appointment so I was out of school the whole day at my mom's work She said she had a surprise for me. When I walked outside there was this red full size Ford Bronco. I got to sit in it and see the stereo in the back. Pretty simplistic really. Dead center the back was this tan carpeted box (i believe the subs were in it) andon top was the amp, w/o the shroud but with a plexi bottom. I also got to wear the necklace Axle wore in the "Sweet child O'mine" video. A pretty sweet day really.


----------



## legend94

bigdwiz said:


> He gave me a separate video of the US Amps (one is a VLX-200, other is VLX-400), but he took the video in portrait mode  _HINT: Don't take pictures or videos unless your phone is turned sideways..._
> 
> I'll ask him if he can do another short video and talk about them


now im hooked on your other videos testing thd on head units :surprised:


----------



## HardCoreDore

deeppinkdiver said:


> I want the Axle Rose story from Mr. Green..


Yeah that^^^

It would also be cool to have a database of old school celebrity car audio builds. The ones that come to mind for me were Rosanne Barr's Viper (ADS), and Bobby Dall's Chevy Pickup (Lanzar). 

Both those builds were awesome.


----------



## HardCoreDore

smgreen20 said:


> For starters, I'm from the same town Axle is from, but more so, my mom is good friends with hisstep- dad. Back in 91/92 I had a dentist appointment so I was out of school the whole day at my mom's work She said she had a surprise for me. When I walked outside there was this red full size Ford Bronco. I got to sit in it and see the stereo in the back. Pretty simplistic really. Dead center the back was this tan carpeted box (i believe the subs were in it) andon top was the amp, w/o the shroud but with a plexi bottom. I also got to wear the necklace Axle wore in the "Sweet child O'mine" video. A pretty sweet day really.


I didn't see this before my last reply. Axl and Izzy were from the same town weren't they? I want to say it was in either KY or IN as they mention I-65 in their co-written "Dust n' Bones". I know it's not TN, as I'm from TN, and I remember it being north of me somewhere. 

I was hoping you actually got to meet Axl, but still a pretty cool story.


----------



## smgreen20

Both from Lafayette, IN. Izzy still lives here. 
Never got to meet him unfortunately, but I did get a black and white autographed picture, lost it when we moved to a new house one year, still not happy about that. 

Other celebs that come to mind that had articles in magazines,
Brett Michaels Ferrari - LANZAR
Slash's old caddy?- Clarion
Tim Allen's ???- not sure what the car was our what was in it.
Mr. Fleetwood, can't remember the car- Macintosh I think
Jay Buenar (MLB player from Seattle Mariners) H1 hummer- don't remember the gear
Will I. AM from black eyed peas, don't remember much of his either. 
Those are what I can remember being in done of the car audio mags.
I know a few NBA players are in some too.


----------



## HardCoreDore

smgreen20 said:


> Both from Lafayette, IN. Izzy still lives here.
> Never got to meet him unfortunately, but I did get a black and white autographed picture, lost it when we moved to a new house one year, still not happy about that.
> 
> Other celebs that come to mind that had articles in magazines,
> Brett Michaels Ferrari - LANZAR
> Slash's old caddy?- Clarion
> Tim Allen's ???- not sure what the car was our what was in it.
> Mr. Fleetwood, can't remember the car- Macintosh I think
> Jay Buenar (MLB player from Seattle Mariners) H1 hummer- don't remember the gear
> Will I. AM from black eyed peas, don't remember much of his either.
> Those are what I can remember being in done of the car audio mags.
> I know a few NBA players are in some too.


I know there's a few people on this site that have toyed with uploading scans of old CA&E, and other car audio mags. Usually they get sick of it pretty quickly as it's tedious work.

I unfortunately, remember the day I threw all of mine out. They were all in terrible shape from years of viewing, but they were still legible. I never thought in a million years I'd ever want to view them again.

You'd think there would be a fan site to one of the old mags with at least a few scans. Oh well...


----------



## smgreen20

I've got every issue of the last 14 years of CA&E from Nov 94 to their last plus a few others between 91 and the Nov 94 issue. About 60 AS&S issues and about 50 CSR's. Very tedious indeed to scan/post all of it.


----------



## HardCoreDore

I wonder if the publisher has them all saved in digital format, or even microfiche?

I'd pay to be able to read those old magazines online. I'm sure others would too.


----------



## vwdave

smgreen20 said:


> Both from Lafayette, IN. Izzy still lives here.
> Never got to meet him unfortunately, but I did get a black and white autographed picture, lost it when we moved to a new house one year, still not happy about that.
> 
> Other celebs that come to mind that had articles in magazines,
> Brett Michaels Ferrari - LANZAR
> Slash's old caddy?- Clarion
> Tim Allen's ???- not sure what the car was our what was in it.
> Mr. Fleetwood, can't remember the car- Macintosh I think
> Jay Buenar (MLB player from Seattle Mariners) H1 hummer- don't remember the gear
> Will I. AM from black eyed peas, don't remember much of his either.
> Those are what I can remember being in done of the car audio mags.
> I know a few NBA players are in some too.


Tim Allan has/had a 96 impala with a big block. I don't recall if that's what had a system in it.
Shaq was in a few mags with his rides. I think he had the OZ audio stuff (superman logo).


----------



## TrickyRicky

vwdave said:


> Tim Allan has/had a 96 impala with a big block. I don't recall if that's what had a system in it.
> Shaq was in a few mags with his rides. I think he had the OZ audio stuff (superman logo).


Right before he started advertising for that overated rebranded amp's company....critical mass. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## HardCoreDore

I do remembercthe Critical Mass van Shaq had. At the time I had no idea CM was total BS. Was the very early CM stuff any good? I know it's always been way overpriced. 

It just seems like a strange marketing strategy. Sell overpriced decent car audio via celebrity endorsements. You'd think it would just be way cheaper to build good stuff and use word of mouth instead.


----------



## TrickyRicky

I wouldn't be surprised if they get the CM gear for free and get paid on top of that so CM can used them in their ads so they have to cover all that cheap gear they give away and the money they pay the celebs.


----------



## CK1991

some junkyard finds. 
tested it and found out it the HUs need work 

the kenwood pull out is surprisingly clean, but it wont eject tapes ( tape just keeps switching sides)

alpine tape deck wont eject, ff, or rev

alpine cd player wont load cds
also got these nifty alpine 2 way tweeters


also got some pioneer 4x6 plates from the 90s, optimus mini amp, and a rockford fosgate made in USA amp from the 90s. need to get pics of those


----------



## CK1991




----------



## HardCoreDore

CK1991 said:


> some junkyard finds.
> tested it and found out it the HUs need work
> 
> the kenwood pull out is surprisingly clean, but it wont eject tapes ( tape just keeps switching sides)
> 
> alpine tape deck wont eject, ff, or rev
> 
> alpine cd player wont load cds
> also got these nifty alpine 2 way tweeters
> 
> 
> also got some pioneer 4x6 plates from the 90s, optimus mini amp, and a rockford fosgate made in USA amp from the 90s. need to get pics of those


What are you going to do with those old cassette players? They can't be worth much, if anything. What model is that Rockford amp?


----------



## Theslaking

Finally got some Eclipse speakers from 93. These were their 8" midbass. Still need their 6.5 ,ESG 6000 and 6x9 ESG 6950. Unbelievably the suspensions are still flexible.


----------



## friyu

My little collection
Sony CDX-C90, XDP-U50D,XA300, brand new, never used
Thanks


----------



## [email protected]'go

Splendid!


----------



## HondAudio

Theslaking said:


> Finally got some Eclipse speakers from 93. These were their 8" midbass. Still need their 6.5 ,ESG 6000 and 6x9 ESG 6950. Unbelievably the suspensions are still flexible.


Those look brand-new!


----------



## Theslaking

HondAudio said:


> Those look brand-new!


They weren't sold as "new", but your right they are flawless. They clearly have never been installed. An extremely lucky find for a Eclipse collector like myself.


----------



## vwdave

Theslaking said:


> Finally got some Eclipse speakers from 93. These were their 8" midbass. Still need their 6.5 ,ESG 6000 and 6x9 ESG 6950. Unbelievably the suspensions are still flexible.


Wow, those look really nice. This is why I frequent this thread, I learn about stuff that I've never heard of before. I had no clue that eclipse made 8" Midbass.



friyu said:


> My little collection
> Sony CDX-C90, XDP-U50D,XA300, brand new, never used
> Thanks


Damn I'm envious. I've always wanted a c90. I remember seeing it in my crutchfield catalogs and circling it because that was always my goal. The closest I ever got to a high end head unit was an alpine cda-7995.


----------



## HondAudio

Theslaking said:


> They weren't sold as "new", but your right they are flawless. They clearly have never been installed. An extremely lucky find for a Eclipse collector like myself.


I hope you bought two pairs so you can use two of them per door - that's what the truncated frames are for!


----------



## HondAudio

vwdave said:


> Damn I'm envious. I've always wanted a c90. I remember seeing it in my crutchfield catalogs and circling it because that was always my goal. The closest I ever got to a high end head unit was an alpine cda-7995.


I just looked up the C90. It came out in the mid/late-90s, right? It had the "classic Sony look" that meant "all business"... much better than a lot of stuff Sony has put out since then


----------



## Theslaking

HondAudio said:


> I hope you bought two pairs so you can use two of them per door - that's what the truncated frames are for!


I actually didn't know that. Thanks.



HondAudio said:


> I just looked up the C90. It came out in the mid/late-90s, right? It had the "classic Sony look" that meant "all business"... much better than a lot of stuff Sony has put out since then


I believe it was 95 for the c90. 



vwdave said:


> Wow, those look really nice. This is why I frequent this thread, I learn about stuff that I've never heard of before. I had no clue that eclipse made 8" Midbass.
> 
> In 93 they came out with a complete line only consisting of 1 model for each category all geared towards audiophile type sq. Tweets, mids( 4,5, and6"), midbass, center and a rear fill designed 6x9 esg 5960. IMO probably the best 6x9 ever. This is the year the DDL system was released with the separate power source amps all designed to work together.


----------



## MAIDEN69

Reminds me of an install I did for a buddy of mine in his Lexus. Sony C90 and 210eq(?) Think that was the matching eq for the C90? Maybe someone will confirm it. Here is a photo of the eq. The C90 is and was a wonderful headunit, but was horrible during the day! That display was totally unreadable with any sunlight hitting it! Still shocks me they released such a wonder unit like that. Guess they only tested them indoors!


----------



## n_olympios

I remember that about the C90! It was awful indeed.


----------



## Theslaking

MAIDEN69 said:


> Reminds me of an install I did for a buddy of mine in his Lexus. Sony C90 and 210eq(?) Think that was the matching eq for the C90? Maybe someone will confirm it. Here is a photo of the eq. The C90 is and was a wonderful headunit, but was horrible during the day! That display was totally unreadable with any sunlight hitting it! Still shocks me they released such a wonder unit like that. Guess they only tested them indoors!


It was the xdp 210 eg. Also the xdp 4000 DSP. I finally just picked that set up myself a couple months ago. I believe I posted the pics.


----------



## friyu

Thanks guys, 
Yes, I understand that the combo pair for C 90 is XDP 4000X. I don't have it though...


----------



## friyu

My other stuff... MB Quart 3way QM 335 CX, Tweeter QM 25 HX, Midrange QM 100 MX, Midbass QM 210 TC ( 8 Inch ), And Passive . Never installed....
Thanks


----------



## MAIDEN69

friyu said:


> Thanks guys,
> Yes, I understand that the combo pair for C 90 is XDP 4000X. I don't have it though...


My friends C90 had problems from taking the face off all the time. He still had the EQ that he might sell. Let me know if you are interested and I will ask him.


----------



## vwdave

friyu said:


> My other stuff... MB Quart 3way QM 335 CX, Tweeter QM 25 HX, Midrange QM 100 MX, Midbass QM 210 TC ( 8 Inch ), And Passive . Never installed....
> Thanks


Wasn't that the set for the BMW 3 series? I had similar ones that I used to run, great sounding set. It's a shame those never got put to use.


----------



## boostjunkie33

Refinished one of my Eros this past weekend (black). I switched the plates because I'm using the gold Eros in my build and the graphics matches the other viii's I'm using.


----------



## Robb

^^ Are you gonna use them in the CRX ?


----------



## boostjunkie33

Robb said:


> ^^ Are you gonna use them in the CRX ?


The gold one yes, along with my Europa VIII. I'll run them just until I finish the Route 66 restoration. That's my unicorn so I'm hyped to get that done. Next spring I'm planning on building a display wall in my garage for all my stuff. At least I'll have the enjoyment of looking at them every time I go in there!


----------



## Buickmike

Damn I LOVE Hifonics amps. I had a VII Cupid back in the day. I have a VIII Europa that I use in my WRX. Seriously the best sounding amps I've encountered. Only thing that comes close is my Xtant.


----------



## boostjunkie33

^^^Me too...then again I love everything from back in the old school days of car audio.


----------



## Buickmike

boostjunkie33 said:


> ^^^Me too...then again I love everything from back in the old school days of car audio.


Nice. What year CRX do you have? I had an '87 Si back in the day and recently sold a '90 Si. The '87 had MB Quart 4" components in the kicks, Infinity Kappa 5.25 in the doors, JL 12W1, Old Sony HU, Coustic XM5e, Alesis MEQ-230, A/D/S PH15 for highs, Orion Cobalt 260 for the sub. I can't believe I sold all that with the car....stupid.

The '90 Si had an old school Eclipse HU, Kenwood KGC-4042 EQ, my Europa, mix of MB Quart and Focal mids / tweets, and a JBL 1000GTi. I still have all that stuff.


----------



## boostjunkie33

90si. I'm running of course the Eros and Europa. Dls up6i and a kicker substation. Hu is a drz9255. Nothing crazy just a nice simple setup


----------



## Robb

My 1990 Alpine 7288 cassette deck arrived today.
Im very pleased with it considering I got it in Canada at a reasonable price ($60.00)
Works flawlessly.
Only issue is the dirt stain inside the lens. I'll open it up and wipe it off.
Cosmetically, id give it an 8.5/10. 

I have the Alpine 4100 install kit for it.


----------



## Theslaking

Robb, I love that alpine. I still use a tape deck in my blazer also. It's a secondary hu. I do to prove with a good setup even tapes can sound great.


----------



## jmmdm2

First post... I've got the bug again after 20 years. I'm glad to see so many people still share the same love of car audio. Here's what I've been digging out of my workshop.

5075 DX Purchased early 90's, repaired once by PPI but still has an issue.





New warranty seal applied by PPI (need to clean the dynamat residue).



The RCM-1000 which isn't as rare as I thought since I've seen a few here. I can't recall the wire harness 100% but I think I'm missing a blue remote wire on the harness pictured (the middle lead) anyone know?







Eclipse EQZ-304



.

Eclipse EQS-2000 signal processor


----------



## Theslaking

The RCM-1000 which isn't as rare as I thought since I've seen a few here. I can't recall the wire harness 100% but I think I'm missing a blue remote wire on the harness pictured (the middle lead) anyone know?







I love the controller. 

Eclipse EQZ-304



.

That is the exact tape deck I was refereeing to in my above post. I have one installed now. 

Very nice stuff jmmdm2


----------



## jmmdm2

I was surprised to see another EQZ-304, this was my 2nd one purchased brand new. First was stolen 21 years ago when I parked outside a "questionable establishment" on 18 & over night. Lesson learned.

I hope I'm not cluttering the thread with additional comments... I just haven't been able to talk about car audio in so long. Used to get my fix by hanging out at the local shop for a few hours just talking about new products, box building, speaker placement. I'll never forget the Kenwood demo vehicle that had me asking where they hid the center channel... there was no center channel. Spent the rest of the day talking to the rep about path length and kick panel installations. I was hooked.


----------



## Theslaking

jmmdm2 said:


> I hope I'm not cluttering the thread with additional comments... I just haven't been able to talk about car audio in so long. Used to get my fix by hanging out at the local shop for a few hours just talking about new products, box building, speaker placement. I'll never forget the Kenwood demo vehicle that had me asking where they hid the center channel... there was no center channel. Spent the rest of the day talking to the rep about path length and kick panel installations. I was hooked.


I believe that was intention of this thread. Spark up nostalgia and interest. I was also hooked at a local shop on eclipse because I watched a rep kick (lift his leg and stomp) the dash of a demo car and the CD player never skipped. At that point I had never heard of anti skip memory buffers. I probably didn't even know anyone with a CD player in their car. He told me how they were going to have controllers that would manipulate sound waves(eqs 1000 DSP). Next thing I knew I was cooking up Eclipse logos throwing them in a syringe and shooting them in my veins.


----------



## Theslaking

New additions
C910 w/remote
XR750 flip face tape deck
XDP 766EQ w/ box and manuals.

Forgot to hit upload!


----------



## Darth SQ

jmmdm2 said:


> First post... I've got the bug again after 20 years. I'm glad to see so many people still share the same love of car audio. Here's what I've been digging out of my workshop.
> 
> 5075 DX Purchased early 90's, repaired once by PPI but still has an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New warranty seal applied by PPI (need to clean the dynamat residue).
> 
> 
> 
> The RCM-1000 which isn't as rare as I thought since I've seen a few here. I can't recall the wire harness 100% but I think I'm missing a blue remote wire on the harness pictured (the middle lead) anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eclipse EQZ-304
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Eclipse EQS-2000 signal processor


Very clean...........very nice. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SQAvalanche

Started collection. Not real old, but more to come.


----------



## jmmdm2

Nice! I just picked up a chrome 500.2 but without end caps. Any pics of the back? These read _trans nova_, correct? Awesome amps!


----------



## Theslaking

C90 Complete with accessories, no lines, not dim.
XDP 4000 with software and PC cable.
XDP 210
This setup is so sweet I'm letting my brother in law borrow it just so it can get used. I don't have any vehicles to put it in. One day I might get off my Eclipse addiction and free up a work truck for other setups I never used enough. 
Or buy more cars for my radio's!

I may have posted some of this stuff already, not complete though. Who doesn't like looking at and c90 again anyway.


----------



## jmmdm2

Theslaking said:


> One day I might get off my Eclipse addiction and free up a work truck for other setups I never used enough.


What drives your Eclipse addiction? I'm wondering if you share the same opinion I do regarding Eclipse sound quality.

I'm not familiar with what you just posted though. Never been a Sony mobile fan but I do run a Sony ES receiver in my HT. I'll have to research the C90. *Got it, an awesome SQ deck with high marks from everyone. Four Burr-Brown D/A's. Nice items!*


----------



## haakono

This was installed in a car I bought for $1000 a few weeks back 

(and yes, the car was worth it even without system)


----------



## Theslaking

jmmdm2 said:


> What drives your Eclipse addiction? I'm wondering if you share the same opinion I do regarding Eclipse sound quality?[/B][/COLOR]


At this point familiarity and nostalgia. Initially it was innovation and over all performance. They really only made one good head unit after 2003. The 8533 was superb but got no real recognition because it was an AV unit. Of course the mk7200. Before that they came out with the first in car DSP, first completely digitally transported head unit, first touch panel, first flip screen, first in car mini disc, first in car voice controlled navi. They were extremely reliable for how many usable features. They did have a few problematic lines. They sounded excellent, were powerful, non flashy looks (i love black and gold). And made good quality stuff to compliment their head units like components, amps,subs. Everything they made was strong in all most every area. Not quite the best in anything (except maybe the ECD510), but always upper tier everywhere.


----------



## Theslaking

haakono said:


> This was installed in a car I bought for $1000 a few weeks back
> 
> (and yes, the car was worth it even without system)


Was the seller ignorant or wealthy?

Very nice "extra"


----------



## haakono

Ignorant


----------



## jmmdm2

I can recall looking for an upgrade to my EQZ-304 but my shop stopped carrying the Eclipse line. I was really hooked up at this shop and I ended up try every brand they had and the only thing that came close was Nakamichi (forgot the model). The Kenwood had a nasty midbass spike regardless of EQ adjustment, the Fosgate deck sounded worse so I ended up returning each head unit is succession and went to another shop to buy a 5504. 

I can't believe my shop was cool about this head unit search but I used to run many of their high end pieces in my car and attended the shows & competitions. 

Nothing can compare (IMO) to the warm sound of the Eclipse head units. Maybe something I'm used to or could be a lack of tuning ability on my part. I currently have a 55090 in my car which is being used as the clock. Copper chassis, 8-volt, clean. Took me a while to find it, maybe I'll hear it soon 

haakono... nice find! How does the coil/suspension feel on that CV?


----------



## legend94

jmmdm2 said:


> Nothing can compare (IMO) to the warm sound of the Eclipse head units. Maybe something I'm used to or could be a lack of tuning ability on my part.


I am curious to know what about them makes them one of my favorite decks ever. Especially the 8053. Not sure if they did something to make them sound different than other decks or maybe they have a stronger output that makes you think they are different?


----------



## Theslaking

I have always described Eclipse as gracefully powerful. Amps and hu are clean all the way through their power capabilities. The made the best sounding powered hu's bar none (IMO).
All their dead head units are very lively. Probably is the 55ohm, 8v pre outs.


----------



## Old Skewl

haakono said:


> This was installed in a car I bought for $1000 a few weeks back
> 
> (and yes, the car was worth it even without system)


Nice system there. I used to have a 12" version of those Pioneer Subs in a 1foot cube back in the day. That thing really pounded. And I am running those Boston Pro 6.4's currently. There was a guy that was the owner of an up and coming Car Audio shop that ran those Pioneer amps and subs in a custom 90ish White Mustang GT.


----------



## legend94

Theslaking said:


> All their dead head units are very lively. Probably is the 55ohm, 8v pre outs.



That was my thought. It could be that just switching head units quickly and going up in pre out levels make the system sound better. Never cared back then what the cause was but the end result.


----------



## Robb

Found a set of 1991 Alpine 6663 Coaxial speakers recently for $20 bucks locally.One of Alpines best ever coaxials.
Paper cone, rubber surrounds, soft dome tweeters, heavy magnet.
150w max
100 rms
44hz - 22k hz
68mm mounting depth
Made in Japan


----------



## jmmdm2

legend94 said:


> That was my thought. It could be that just switching head units quickly and going up in pre out levels make the system sound better. Never cared back then what the cause was but the end result.


Maybe... I ran the Kenwood for a week or two and tried to make myself like it. Was thrilled to get rid it! Same thing happened years later in the HT. Tried Klipsh from Worst Buy and forced myself to deal with them for a couple weeks. Packed them up and returned. Ordered SV Sound MTS-01 towers... the sound source is all across the front stage and never appears to emanate from the towers. It's a feeling that the sound is correct and relaxing no matter the volume. That's what Eclipse does for me in the mobile environment.


----------



## SQAvalanche

jmmdm2 said:


> Nice! I just picked up a chrome 500.2 but without end caps. Any pics of the back? These read _trans nova_, correct? Awesome amps!


The Punch Power 50.2's do not have "Trans nova" on the back. My Power 500a2 does (I think or from what I remember). All my gear is sitting in their boxes awaiting their installation into my Jeep. The hardest thing was to track down the chrome Punch Link. Several out there, but this one is actually "newish" in box.

Never was a fan of the space looking RF amps, but I do like the chrome versions.


----------



## Theslaking

This is my CL/eBay gem. If I told you how much you would hate me. The remote is one of the coolest and most annoying parts. You need it to make the sq adjustments by sliding open the hidden compartment. But like I said you have to use the remote. I hate remotes.


----------



## imjustjason

Love those decks, one of the most elegant head units ever made.


----------



## smgreen20

Theslaking said:


> At this point familiarity and nostalgia. Initially it was innovation and over all performance. They really only made one good head unit after 2003. The 8533 was superb but got no real recognition because it was an AV unit. Of course the mk7200. Before that they came out with the first in car DSP, first completely digitally transported head unit, first touch panel, first flip screen, first in car mini disc, first in car voice controlled navi. They were extremely reliable for how many usable features. They did have a few problematic lines. They sounded excellent, were powerful, non flashy looks (i love black and gold). And made good quality stuff to compliment their head units like components, amps,subs. Everything they made was strong in all most every area. Not quite the best in anything (except maybe the ECD510), but always upper tier everywhere.


Just looking for info, not trying to start anything but I'm curious as to what year and model the first digital unit was as well as the first voice nav unit and DSP.

I love Eclipse and would like to add that the CD8455 (2006) is one of their greatest decks. I miss mine and would love to have one again.


----------



## jmmdm2

My 2nd Rockford Fosgate 500.2 
Just picked it up from ebay a few weeks ago for $255 
Not bad since my original, purchased new, was over $1000 
No end caps but I'll find some.


----------



## friyu

vwdave said:


> Wasn't that the set for the BMW 3 series? I had similar ones that I used to run, great sounding set. It's a shame those never got put to use.


vwdave,
I actually have 2 sets , one is already in use, thanks


----------



## friyu

Nothing special, crunch ds-vu4a, din size amplifier with vu meter , i bought it only U$ 8.


----------



## jmmdm2

smgreen20 said:


> Just looking for info, not trying to start anything but I'm curious as to what year and model the first digital unit was as well as the first voice nav unit and DSP.
> 
> I love Eclipse and would like to add that the CD8455 (2006) is one of their greatest decks. I miss mine and would love to have one again.


I found an interesting article from Car Stereo Review back in Nov/Dec 1992 that refers to the Eclipse EQS-1000 as "the first DSP device to hit U.S. install shops in early 1990".

I had one of these as well but can't even recall who I sold it to... not surprising I misplaced my EQR-2140 controller for the EQS-2000. I hope to locate one eventually but not looking good currently.


----------



## MACS

Some of my Rockford stuff. 

50.2, 250.1, 250.2, 800a4, end caps and rare chrome spacers/links, OEQ-1, new in box PSD-1 Punch Status Displays, and a new BLT balanced line transmitter.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

jmmdm2 said:


> My 2nd Rockford Fosgate 500.2
> Just picked it up from ebay a few weeks ago for $255
> Not bad since my original, purchased new, was over $1000
> No end caps but I'll find some.





MACS said:


> Some of my Rockford stuff.
> 
> 50.2, 250.1, 250.2, 800a4, end caps and rare chrome spacers/links, OEQ-1, new in box PSD-1 Punch Status Displays, and a new BLT balanced line transmitter.



I still have a trio of these things laying around here too.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

^ damn those are sexxxy!


----------



## jmmdm2

MACS said:


> end caps and rare chrome spacers/links


Hmmmm... MACS, you know I'm going to mention this  Seems like you have 3 links and an extra set of end caps (or the caps are extra because the amps are linked). So... if you ever decide to let some go, keep me in mind!

NICE AMPS!!!

Same to 6spdcoupe. You wrote "laying around" so like laying around not needed or laying around like eye candy? I'm always interested in the .2 era of Fosgate (500.2 specifically).


----------



## Theslaking

smgreen20 said:


> Just looking for info, not trying to start anything but I'm curious as to what year and model the first digital unit was as well as the first voice nav unit and DSP.
> 
> I love Eclipse and would like to add that the CD8455 (2006) is one of their greatest decks. I miss mine and would love to have one again.


 Eclipse 8455 with Pro Mode Competition Dead Head | eBay (here's one)

92' the Direct Digital Link system came out in Japan.
97' for the navi.
The 8455 had such a horrible screen. To me that is such an oversight it can't possibly be considered great. That is also the same reason I hated the 7200. Past tense because thanks to Navy Chief I can black out my 7200.


----------



## HardCoreDore

6spdcoupe said:


> I still have a trio of these things laying around here too.


Does any one know the technical differences between this line and the DSM line? I know these are newer and not as underrated on power (although still underrated  ), but how are they different technically?


I've got my eye on an 800a4 on CL, and I'm just curious.


----------



## smgreen20

Theslaking said:


> Eclipse 8455 with Pro Mode Competition Dead Head | eBay (here's one)
> 
> 92' the Direct Digital Link system came out in Japan.
> 97' for the navi.
> The 8455 had such a horrible screen. To me that is such an oversight it can't possibly be considered great. That is also the same reason I hated the 7200. Past tense because thanks to Navy Chief I can black out my 7200.


Thanks for the info and reply. I was wondering about the Eclipse stuff because I know clarion came out with, still today, the only fully digital head unit in '93, the ADCS-1. Also the first voice activated/guided nav unit was the clarion VRN1100 in '95. I actually own both units.

I know what you mean about those displays. That was the ONLY thing I hated about both the CD8455 and the 8443 Eclipse units.


----------



## MAIDEN69

HardCoreDore said:


> Does any one know the technical differences between this line and the DSM line? I know these are newer and not as underrated on power (although still underrated  ), but how are they different technically?
> 
> 
> I've got my eye on an 800a4 on CL, and I'm just curious.


I have an 800A4, a 800A2, & a 600A4.
As far as what is different, only thing I know of is that they still use the older style crossover ports on the bottom of the amps. Where you pull and flip the chips depending on your setup. The A2 & A4 series uses switches and dials for the settings.


----------



## HardCoreDore

MAIDEN69 said:


> I have an 800A4, a 800A2, & a 600A4.
> As far as what is different, only thing I know of is that they still use the older style crossover ports on the bottom of the amps. Where you pull and flip the chips depending on your setup. The A2 & A4 series uses switches and dials for the settings.


I didn't realize that. So all the "space ship" looking amps (a4 & a2, .4 & .2) had traditional pots and switches instead of cards? The cards are kind of a PITA, so I get it.

What is the TransNova circuitry about? I think one series of the DSM's had it, bit the ones I had did not.


----------



## jmmdm2

HardCoreDore said:


> What is the TransNova circuitry about?


I read a few threads with the details here but I never saved the threads as favorites. The results of a search from a search from another search kinda day. End result was that trans-nova circuitry provided a high quality sound with very low distortion. That's probably not the best explanation, I'm sure someone has a more technical explanation. I always enjoyed the musicality of the trans-nova amps. I checked reviews before I invested in another 500.2 from eBay a few weeks ago. I wanted to find out at what point Fosgate quality went down the drain.

*Ahhh, crap... found one of the threads but it wasn't from here. I don't want to break any rules by posting a link to another board. The circuitry was compared to tube amps resulting in warm, transient music reproduction. Search Jim Strickland Trans-nova and you'll find some answers. *


----------



## HardCoreDore

jmmdm2 said:


> I read a few threads with the details here but I never saved the threads as favorites. The results of a search from a search from another search kinda day. End result was that trans-nova circuitry provided a high quality sound with very low distortion. That's probably not the best explanation, I'm sure someone has a more technical explanation. I always enjoyed the musicality of the trans-nova amps. I checked reviews before I invested in another 500.2 from eBay a few weeks ago. I wanted to find out at what point Fosgate quality went down the drain.
> 
> *Ahhh, crap... found one of the threads but it wasn't from here. I don't want to break any rules by posting a link to another board. The circuitry was compared to tube amps resulting in warm, transient music reproduction. Search Jim Strickland Trans-nova and you'll find some answers. *


Thanks I will. So the SQ is better with these amps than the DSMs? I absolutely loved the sound of the DSMs. If that's the case I'm impressed.


----------



## leepersc

*friyu* Nothing special, crunch ds-vu4a, din size amplifier with vu meter , i bought it only U$ 8.

Ooooohhhhhh, I have been looking for one of these for a LONG time!! Are you interested in selling? If so, let me know!!!!!!!!!!!!! Via a PM or a Post please!!!


----------



## Buickmike

I'll put up some of my stuff:

Eclipse 5303 and Kenwood KGC-4042A in the GN:










RF Punch Audiophile RFA-104 subs and Xtant 404M in my GN:










Xtant 404M:










Hifonics Europa:










Lanzar OptiDrive Plus 100 and 50:










Coustic XM5e:










I also have a JBL 1000GTi laying around.


----------



## n_olympios

I also have a 404M. Did you use it for the Audiophile subs?


----------



## Buickmike

n_olympios said:


> I also have a 404M. Did you use it for the Audiophile subs?


It used to:
Rear channels on the Audiophile subs (ran the subs in series for 8 ohms), front channels running some Boston 4" 2 ways for rear fill and Focal K2 5/25" components in the front.

I am re-doing the audio in the GN and I snagged the 404M for my WRX since I have an issue with the Europa I need to fix. 
Rear channels bridged to a Boston G110.
Front channels run a set of CDT Pro 6.5" components in the front and CDT 6.5 coax in the rear. 

It's a really nice, clean amp, but not my favorite. Nothing beats my Hifonics.


----------



## qwank

installed a 7939 into my Corvette today:


----------



## Buickmike

Nice! I know yours is a bit newer, but it made me remember my old Alpine 7903. That was a sweet sounding headunit. I've been tempted to buy another one, but I wonder if I'd still like it.


----------



## HardCoreDore

qwank said:


> installed a 7939 into my Corvette today:


My brother has an Alpine Cassette player of that same generation. He has the accompanying CD Shuttle BNIB, too. 
What was the purpose of the big bump that holds the controls? Ergonomics maybe?


----------



## CK1991

Wasn't that bump out part removable as some sort of a theft deterrent?


----------



## HardCoreDore

CK1991 said:


> Wasn't that bump out part removable as some sort of a theft deterrent?


I don't think so. Maybe on some models, but I doubt it. My brother's from that generation just has a big lump in the case for the removable face.


----------



## n_olympios

The left and right side of that bump is actually for the volume control. The two pieces that look like parentheses turn a few degrees and you adjust (kind of like Kitt's steering wheel from back in the day).


----------



## HardCoreDore

n_olympios said:


> The left and right side of that bump is actually for the volume control. The two pieces that look like parentheses turn a few degrees and you adjust (kind of like Kitt's steering wheel from back in the day).


Oh yeah! I remember that model. It was called something besides it's model number and was their top of the line cd player. 

The lower end models still have the bump, but don't have the rocker for volume. I think maybe there's just and up and down button.


----------



## qwank

HardCoreDore said:


> Oh yeah!
> 
> The lower end models still have the bump, but don't have the rocker for volume. I think maybe there's just and up and down button.


you are correct


----------



## HardCoreDore

qwank said:


> you are correct


Do you remember what Alpine called that model when they marketed it? It's been driving me crazy and I can't find anything.


----------



## n_olympios

Is what you're looking for perhaps "juba"? 

If so, that's the nickname of the 7909J, older unit (but still top of the - then - line). And considered by some to be the finest Alpine HU - ever.


----------



## HardCoreDore

No that's not it. It was something official like CD Max or CD Shuttle (yes, I know the CD Shuttle was the Alpine changer), or something along those lines.


----------



## qwank

HardCoreDore said:


> No that's not it. It was something official like CD Max or CD Shuttle (yes, I know the CD Shuttle was the Alpine changer), or something along those lines.


it says CD max on the top right corner, maybe it was that?


----------



## ryanr7386

I think you guys are referring to their CDA line, which was their top of the line model range. Like CDA-7949, CDA-7998 etc. All these models had no enternal amplification which made them more desirable also.


----------



## qwank

this is a CDA-7939 with no internal amp also.


----------



## HardCoreDore

It was the CD Max. I said earlier and didn't even realize it. All of the advertising called it that as well. It's a definitely rolls off the tongue than CDA-7939 

I looked at several pictures of it and never saw it. I was squinting in most of them though. 

How about a close up pic of the face?


----------



## qwank

HardCoreDore said:


> How about a close up pic of the face?


how about this one:


----------



## HardCoreDore

qwank said:


> how about this one:


I guess it hid from me in the corner. Awesome deck. I used to drool over that thing at Audio Video Environments in Nashville when I was 16. I'd play that deck with a SS ref 604 AMP. I'd then choose the SS Ref comps and subs (The Velvet Hammers). It sounded amazing on their favorite demo disk- Urge Overkill "Sister Havana". 

Man I'm old!


----------



## qwank

HardCoreDore said:


> I guess it hid from me in the corner. Awesome deck. I used to drool over that thing at Audio Video Environments in Nashville when I was 16. I'd play that deck with a SS ref 604 AMP. I'd then choose the SS Ref comps and subs (The Velvet Hammers). It sounded amazing on their favorite demo disk- Urge Overkill "Sister Havana".
> 
> Man I'm old!


you're probably the same age as me, I was 15 when this deck came out and remember seeing it in the stores and not being able to afford it. LOL


----------



## ryanr7386

HardCoreDore said:


> It was the CD Max. I said earlier and didn't even realize it. All of the advertising called it that as well. It's a definitely rolls off the tongue than CDA-7939
> 
> I looked at several pictures of it and never saw it. I was squinting in most of them though.
> 
> How about a close up pic of the face?


CD Max refers to the CD transport they used. They changed the mechanism from the previous years (ie 7903, 7904) etc.


----------



## qwank

ryanr7386 said:


> CD Max refers to the CD transport they used. They changed the mechanism from the previous years (ie 7903, 7904) etc.


The Cd player works great. (I have a 7915 and that CD player works great too though.) When I was bench testing it I was playing a CD and moving the deck around and stuff and it never skipped once. It plays burnt CDs well too. if the damn remote turn on circuit worked it would be perfect. I have parts coming in to fix it though, so hopefully I'll be successful


----------



## ryanr7386

qwank said:


> The Cd player works great. (I have a 7915 and that CD player works great too though.) When I was bench testing it I was playing a CD and moving the deck around and stuff and it never skipped once. It plays burnt CDs well too. if the damn remote turn on circuit worked it would be perfect. I have parts coming in to fix it though, so hopefully I'll be successful


Good luck. I personally desire the older models (7903, 4, 9, 14, 15 etc) I think when they changed the fascia to that of your 7939 they became less desirable IMO.


----------



## qwank

ryanr7386 said:


> Good luck. I personally desire the older models (7903, 4, 9, 14, 15 etc) I think when they changed the fascia to that of your 7939 they became less desirable IMO.


yeah, if the 7915's display worked I would have installed that instead. I just found out the display is still available from Pacparts, so I may order one and fix it. The remote turn on on that deck is inop too and I was unsuccessful on my repair, so I just shelved it for now. 

of course if I ever find a good deal on a 30th 7909, that's what I'll be using in this car.


----------



## HardCoreDore

Wasn't this the first Alpine head with 4V preouts? I remember that being a big deal too.


----------



## qwank

HardCoreDore said:


> Wasn't this the first Alpine head with 4V preouts? I remember that being a big deal too.


I believe so. Also first with ai-net. It also has an optical out and can control the pra-h400, although I heard the h400 doesn't have 4v preouts, which seems kinda stupid. I'd like to ad the h400 to the setup though


----------



## HardCoreDore

qwank said:


> I believe so. Also first with ai-net. It also has an optical out and can control the pra-h400, although I heard the h400 doesn't have 4v preouts, which seems kinda stupid. I'd like to ad the h400 to the setup though


Is the H400 a sound processor?


----------



## qwank

HardCoreDore said:


> Is the H400 a sound processor?


Yeah


----------



## SUX 2BU

qwank said:


> yeah, if the 7915's display worked I would have installed that instead. I just found out the display is still available from Pacparts, so I may order one and fix it. The remote turn on on that deck is inop too and I was unsuccessful on my repair, so I just shelved it for now.
> 
> of course if I ever find a good deal on a 30th 7909, that's what I'll be using in this car.


If your 7915 has a power antenna lead, try that instead of the remote-on. I've done that before when the remote-on on my 7801 deck I had stopped working.


----------



## qwank

SUX 2BU said:


> If your 7915 has a power antenna lead, try that instead of the remote-on. I've done that before when the remote-on on my 7801 deck I had stopped working.


both leads are inop on the 7915 and the 7939. Hopefully I have better luck with the 7939. 

Right now I just have my remote turn on and power antenna hooked up to ignition voltage. I'm going to install a couple of switches for them too, I hate having the antenna up all the time.


----------



## n_olympios

ryanr7386 said:


> I think you guys are referring to their CDA line, which was their top of the line model range. Like CDA-7949, CDA-7998 etc. All these models had no enternal amplification which made them more desirable also.


The CDA prefix exists on all cd units with AiNet, regardless of internal amplification (or lack of).


----------



## HardCoreDore

n_olympios said:


> The CDA prefix exists on all cd units with AiNet, regardless of internal amplification (or lack of).


I've owned several Alpine AiNet decks and I have no idea what it is? I didn't find much when looking it up the other day either.


----------



## qwank

n_olympios said:


> The CDA prefix exists on all cd units with AiNet, regardless of internal amplification (or lack of).


correct. and anything with an M at the end is M bus. No sure what the E designation is for, but is seems to be on decks with no Ai-net or M bus.


----------



## n_olympios

E probably stands for empty.


----------



## n_olympios

HardCoreDore said:


> I've owned several Alpine AiNet decks and I have no idea what it is? I didn't find much when looking it up the other day either.


AiNet is a communication protocol between the devices that support it, be it HUs, changers, adaptors or processors. There's a vast line of products out there and IMO it's a shame Alpine decided to ditch it in their latest lines.


----------



## smgreen20

I feel the same way about clarion. They had CeNet and ditched it as well.


----------



## n_olympios

The weird thing about Alpine is that they put optical outputs in some of their new units but no AiNet, although their current processor supports both. 

CeNet also worked well.


----------



## qwank

my broken 7390 



my 7915 with the broken screen and burnt out bulbs:



my 7135. works perfectly. $15 craigslist score:



7502 with modified stock Corvette radio knobs. (I have 2 of these, both broken now but I can make one good one out of both.) 



3555



my old speaker set up
10'' SWR-254A (Blown)
6960 6x9s (took them out so I wouldn't blow them)



I don't consider this old school but I guess most people do ,9833 currently in my winter beater:


----------



## youdoofus

I have an oldschool A/D/S/ PQ20.2 with a couple rca heads snapped off. Its in need of some tlc to get it back up and running. Anyone know where i can get parts for it? Also i would like to replace the terminal connectors for the speaker outputs. Any help would be appreciated. Also have a PPI PC2200 that wont power up, 2 PC250s that are rock solid, a Phoenix Gold EQ230 with the tbat. Ill have to get some pics for this thread, but im really after getting my A/D/S/ back from the grave


----------



## ryanr7386

youdoofus said:


> I have an oldschool A/D/S/ PQ20.2 with a couple rca heads snapped off. Its in need of some tlc to get it back up and running. Anyone know where i can get parts for it? Also i would like to replace the terminal connectors for the speaker outputs. Any help would be appreciated. Also have a PPI PC2200 that wont power up, 2 PC250s that are rock solid, a Phoenix Gold EQ230 with the tbat. Ill have to get some pics for this thread, but im really after getting my A/D/S/ back from the grave


Here's what your looking for. You'll need to disassemble and measure the exact measurements and match them up. I seem to recall snipping them down to make them into the widths I needed when I done mine. Check on here for the RCA's also or find one that's not operable and salvage the parts. Look at the Touch Safe terminals.

McMaster-Carr


----------



## youdoofus

ryanr7386 said:


> Here's what your looking for. You'll need to disassemble and measure the exact measurements and match them up. I seem to recall snipping them down to make them into the widths I needed when I done mine. Check on here for the RCA's also or find one that's not operable and salvage the parts. Look at the Touch Safe terminals.
> 
> McMaster-Carr


tyvvvvvm!!! thats exactly the stuff i need!! i dont even know where to begin regarding the PPI PC2200 tho... Its got the exact same plugs as the PC250s and i can verify that those work with the same wiring. I guess i should check voltage continuity on the board, but i guess i need to find the wiring schematic


----------



## jmmdm2

Old school MB Quart Q's arrived today... 



Picked up another Fosgate 500.2 in chrome off the Bay tonight as well. Not a bad day.


----------



## HardCoreDore

jmmdm2 said:


> Old school MB Quart Q's arrived today...
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up another Fosgate 500.2 in chrome off the Bay tonight as well. Not a bad day.


Man, those look nice. Quarts are almost a cliche nowadays. Back then they were incredible.


----------



## leepersc

jmmdm2 said:


> Old school MB Quart Q's arrived today...
> 
> Picked up another Fosgate 500.2 in chrome off the Bay tonight as well. Not a bad day.


Are the grills missing the little MbQuart logo's? Nevertheless, BEAUTIFUL bounty ya got there!!!


----------



## HardCoreDore

I was thinking all the Old School Quarts had silk dome tweeters. St least the ones in the late 90's I think.


----------



## jmmdm2

leepersc said:


> Are the grills missing the little MbQuart logo's? Nevertheless, BEAUTIFUL bounty ya got there!!!


This set is so new, the logos are still in the little envelope with the hardware. I hope the adhesive is still active.

Silk domes? I don't think I ever owned a set of Quarts with silk domes... I don't remember Quart using silk. Gotta go look now as my interest has been peaked.


----------



## n_olympios

jmmdm2 said:


> I hope the adhesive is still active.


After all those years, I highly doubt it. But it's nothing a good dual side tape won't easily fix.


----------



## [email protected]'go

What is the reference?

I've got to MB Quart Kit, QSD 210, I've also the QSD 216


----------



## MAIDEN69

Those sure were popular. All the installs I had heard with them were super bright. and I always thought maybe it was just the installs. I bought a set and tried them and tried aiming the tweets off axis but just couldn't crank my tunes without my ears ringing afterwards. Had to go back to the Kicker Resolutions with silk tweets. Think I just prefer silk domes over metal.


----------



## minbari

Even in their hay-day, i never liked quarts. Midbass was thin and tweets were really bright.


----------



## [email protected]'go

under what HU??????????????????


----------



## ryanr7386

MAIDEN69 said:


> Those sure were popular. All the installs I had heard with them were super bright. and I always thought maybe it was just the installs. I bought a set and tried them and tried aiming the tweets off axis but just couldn't crank my tunes without my ears ringing afterwards. Had to go back to the Kicker Resolutions with silk tweets. Think I just prefer silk domes over metal.


I second that! I'm guilty as as well. Went back to Boston comps back in the day. Started using a/d/s in the mid 90's and was sold on them. Very nice tweets I might add.


----------



## jmmdm2

Oh boy... you guys are making me nervous here  I have a feeling I'm going to totally agree especially after getting used to my scanspeaks in the HT. I bought these because I'm familiar with them from my old system and I have 8" Morels in the doors to handle the midbass. 

The plan is to narrow down a high end brand to replace the Q's but I only have opinions to go on. Haven't had time to demo anything I'm interested in and I haven't researched local shops to see who carries what. 

I now recall that I hate fiberglass also...


----------



## MACS

There are a lot of 40 and 50 something car audio enthusiasts, now suffering from tinnitus, who used Quart metal dome tweets back in the day.


----------



## customtronic

minbari said:


> Even in their hay-day, i never liked quarts. Midbass was thin and tweets were really bright.


I agree 100%. I heard a bunch of different cars back then and didn't like any of them. I'm sure there were cars that were made to sound good but overall I was not a fan in the slightest.


----------



## twistedfreak

MACS said:


> There are a lot of 40 and 50 something car audio enthusiasts, now suffering from tinnitus, who used Quart metal dome tweets back in the day.


i am one of them......thats why i quit using them.

i ran them for years, when i was 20 years younger it didnt bother me too much at all even at a moderately high volume for extended periods, but my ears just cant handle them anymore. my last set of QSD216's i glued some thin silk to the grilles and it mellowed them some.

i am on the search for new comps for my wifes Trailblazer SS. something with smooth mellow highs :laugh:


----------



## ryanr7386

MACS said:


> There are a lot of 40 and 50 something car audio enthusiasts, now suffering from tinnitus, who used Quart metal dome tweets back in the day.


Wasn't they made from titanium? Seems to stick in my ear, or mind rather


----------



## twistedfreak

ryanr7386 said:


> Wasn't they made from titanium? Seems to stick in my ear, or mind rather


yep :laugh:


----------



## jmmdm2

[email protected]'go said:


>


Damn, those are the crossovers I remember... nice set!

I have to agree with the hearing issues. I'm now 39 and my last hearing test looks pretty bad on paper though it's low frequency loss. Weird.


----------



## HondAudio

jmmdm2 said:


> Damn, those are the crossovers I remember... nice set!
> 
> I have to agree with the hearing issues. I'm now 39 and my last hearing test looks pretty bad on paper though it's low frequency loss. Weird.


MB Quarts had a reputation for being 'bright', but I could never tell... either because I listened to sets that were already equalized... or because I've had a high-frequency hearing loss [probably since birth], and even with correction [hearing aides :blush: ] I couldn't tell the Quarts were 'bright' or 'hot'.

Of course, I had Boston Acoustics Pro 5.4s, so say what you will :surprised:


----------



## Guy

I have used the MB Quart QSD 216, Boston Pro and A/D/S 346is sets and liked all them for different reasons.
MACS is right, if you don't tame the QSD tweeters you'll be in trouble.
Thank goodness I was learning how to tune at that time so I can blame Johnny Winter at the Fillmore for being a greater contribution to hearing loss. If only I wasn't late to the Etymotic plug party. :sad:


----------



## naujokas

this is new purchase today - 15$

*BLAUPUNKT BQA 160* made in japan  with STK


----------



## Buickmike

MB Quart tweets sucked. I had a set of the titanium tweets and 4" mids in the kicks of my old CRX. I replaced the tweets with a $15 set of Radio Shack ones and they were much more pleasant.


----------



## naujokas

and one purchase - also 15$ :

*PIONEER KEH-P7400* - American market (without RDS ), very very good condition, with original wires, original mounting sleeve and face surround


----------



## naujokas

and one today's purchase  - also 15$  

*Panasonic CQ-DP42VEG* , without mounting sleeve and scratched display :mean:


----------



## naujokas

and one today's purchase 15$ 

*AUDIOLINE CD300*, good condition, with original wires and original mounting sleeve but very dirty and not burn display bulb 

it have strange switch that angle positions


----------



## Darth SQ

Found another PPI unicorn. 
Just arrived today. 








Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## HardCoreDore

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Found another PPI unicorn.
> Just arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


My brother has a very similar unit in black. His is a little different in that it has a parametric component that's accessed through the top panel before it's mounted. 

Does that unit have the "Phantom Power" option?


----------



## Darth SQ

HardCoreDore said:


> My brother has a very similar unit in black. His is a little different in that it has a parametric component that's accessed through the top panel before it's mounted.
> 
> Does that unit have the "Phantom Power" option?


You're talking about the PAR-225 parametric equalizer with the adjustable slots on top.
This is a 4-way active crossover with full gain control on each and yes the din ports are phantom powered.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## HardCoreDore

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> You're talking about the PAR-225 parametric equalizer with the adjustable slots on top.
> This is a 4-way active crossover with full gain control on each and yes the din ports are phantom powered.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Wow! That's really neat. I love having active control of my crossover frequencies, and slope. I listen to lots of different types of music so it's fun to play with.


----------



## naujokas

Today I received a gift - *Alpine 7803s*, very good condition, but it doesn't read CD-R, only original CD


----------



## Chuck

I think you can get around that. The problem with the old units is they can't deal with breaks in between tracks. If your CD authoring software has a DAO (Disk At Once) setting you can burn a disc with no gaps and the old HU should read it. 

Disclaimer: I have never needed to do this so I have no experience with it. I'm just relaying a potential solution.


----------



## [email protected]'go

But no! With my Old Pio ODR (1993)


----------



## Robb

Chuck said:


> I think you can get around that. The problem with the old units is they can't deal with breaks in between tracks. If your CD authoring software has a DAO (Disk At Once) setting you can burn a disc with no gaps and the old HU should read it.
> 
> Disclaimer: I have never needed to do this so I have no experience with it. I'm just relaying a potential solution.


7909, 7904, 7903 all play burned cd's.


----------



## HardCoreDore

naujokas said:


> Today I received a gift - *Alpine 7803s*, very good condition, but it doesn't read CD-R, only original CD


Why is it that older Alpine decks only had 2 internal amp channels instead of 4? My brother has an old cassette player that is the same way. 

I've never been one to use internal amplification, but just curious. Maybe to power some rear fill?


----------



## Chuck

A lot of the old school HUs were like that. Typical mid-fi and hifi stuff either had 2 internal amp channels and 2 pre-outs, or 4 internal with 2 pre-outs. Since they weren't running much in the way of DSP - if anything at all - the pre-outs were meant to go to a 2 in/4 out signal processor that the HU vendor offered. Most of the time it was an EQ. My favorite EQ was the Proton 271 I posted about 3000 posts back, and I usually buy every one of those I encounter. Rockford offered the 250Z and OEQ1, Denon offered the DCE3300 to go with their HUs. Where Denon is concerned, that is the Grail. I have the Denon DCR7600 HU that is meant to work with it, you can see the pics early in this thread.


----------



## Darth SQ

Unicorn sighted!
An honest to goodness Precision Power 2500F1 on ebay. 

Precision Power Amplifier PPI 2500F1 2500 F1 $15 000 Amplifier Top of The World | eBay


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ReloadedSS

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Unicorn sighted!
> An honest to goodness Precision Power 2500F1 on ebay.
> 
> Precision Power Amplifier PPI 2500F1 2500 F1 $15 000 Amplifier Top of The World | eBay
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Whoa. That thing is so rare it's more like a Pegacorn living in a leprechaun colony. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SHAGGS

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Unicorn sighted!
> An honest to goodness Precision Power 2500F1 on ebay.
> 
> Precision Power Amplifier PPI 2500F1 2500 F1 $15 000 Amplifier Top of The World | eBay
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


The jumbled-up details at the bottom of the auction make my eyes hurt.  WTF is up with that?

I wonder what serial number it is. Previously unaccounted for?

Still cool to see one on the market, thou.


----------



## Darth SQ

SHAGGS said:


> The jumbled-up details at the bottom of the auction make my eyes hurt.  WTF is up with that?
> 
> I wonder what serial number it is. Previously unaccounted for?
> 
> Still cool to see one on the market, thou.


That happened to me to.
I refreshed the screen and then everything read fine.
I contacted him and it's serial# 14.
I also found out it's the one displayed at Parkway Sound in Boston, Mass.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## qwank

Got this from eBay today. Alpine 7620J.
Copper chassis and higher end model of the 7618, so it has a fixed output. Has blackout mode also.

Of course nothing I buy ever comes in as described. The tape deck spits out tapes and the remote turn on and antenna leads are inop (3rd radio in a row where these didn't work, how the hell do people fry that circuit?)



Blackout mode:



uncut harness:


----------



## Robb

Nice.
You gonna fix it ?


----------



## qwank

Robb said:


> Nice.
> You gonna fix it ?


Gonna try. The CD changer controls work and sound great and the radio I have in the car now has inop remote turn on circuits, so this one is still very usable as is, but I really wish the tape player worked. Do you know what other radios used the S-HLTAC player? I need a trim ring too.

I would like to try and use this with the DA3900 if I ever find one for sale.


----------



## Robb

7618
7380
7374
7289L
7390M
7385R
7638R

I might be missing some others


----------



## qwank

Robb said:


> 7618
> 7380
> 7374
> 7289L
> 7390M
> 7385R
> 
> I might be missing some others


Thanks! I'll start looking

I think the 7390M is the orignal HLTAC though


----------



## Robb

qwank said:


> I think the 7390M is the orignal HLTAC though


Stay away. That unit used fish oil caps and they leak !

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2023017-post4.html


----------



## qwank

Robb said:


> Stay away. That unit used fish oil caps and they leak !
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2023017-post4.html


I know 

here's my fried 7390:




If the tape player is the same I could try swapping it out. I think it's different though.


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ Love love love the looks of the 7390 though, despite it's fishy caps 

That 7620J is cool. Japanese market unit? The remote-on and power antenna thing is probably from people trying to power more than 2 amps/processors with the remote-on lead without a relay and it fries it. Did it myself on my 7801 20 years ago. Used the power antenna lead on a relay and it cured the problem.


----------



## qwank

The radio is really awesome. I prefer Cassette players over CD players so this radio is as to me as a 7909 is to everyone else. 

I just wish I can get the cassette player working. I looked at it a little more last night and it seems the Cassette tries to play, but the motor does not spin the belt. Maybe it just needs a new motor?

I can live with the remote turn on not working.


----------



## Robb

qwank said:


> The radio is really awesome. I prefer Cassette players over CD players so this radio is as to me as a 7909 is to everyone else.
> 
> I just wish I can get the cassette player working. I looked at it a little more last night and it seems the Cassette tries to play, but the motor does not spin the belt. Maybe it just needs a new motor?
> 
> I can live with the remote turn on not working.


Try a dab of lube in the motor and on the grears.
Use sewing machine oil.


----------



## StockA4

naujokas said:


> this is new purchase today - 15$
> 
> *BLAUPUNKT BQA 160* made in japan  with STK


I have the eq that matches that amp!


----------



## naujokas

This is a new purchase - 4$ 
*Alpine CHA-S624*
I do not know whether it is working because I currently don't have Ai-net alpine and wiring..............


----------



## HardCoreDore

naujokas said:


> This is a new purchase - 4$
> *Alpine CHA-S624*
> I do not know whether it is working because I currently don't have Ai-net alpine and wiring..............


Are you in Germany? Incredible find btw!


----------



## naujokas

HardCoreDore said:


> Are you in Germany? Incredible find btw!


I am from Vilnius https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=cr,ssl&ei=F1s9VPumB-rWygP504BI#newwindow=1&q=vilnius


----------



## HardCoreDore

naujokas said:


> I am from Vilnius https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=cr,ssl&ei=F1s9VPumB-rWygP504BI#newwindow=1&q=vilnius


Cool! I assumed b/c of the sticker on the unit. It's written in German isn't it? Is car audio popular in Lithuania?


----------



## n_olympios

naujokas said:


> This is a new purchase - 4$
> *Alpine CHA-S624*
> I do not know whether it is working because I currently don't have Ai-net alpine and wiring..............
> 
> http://s29.postimg.org/58bnj07k7/2014_10_14_13_38_36.jpg


Best used in conjunction with an appropriate processor, connected digitally (it has optical output). Congrats!


----------



## SilkySlim

8675309 said:


> My 5331 and 2 - 5302's. I will post photos of my 414 when I get it.



Some of the best looking decks to me.


----------



## naujokas

this is new purchase today - 8$ 
*Realistic 12-1862B Equalizer / Booster * , very good condition, with all original wires and original connections, fully working


----------



## naujokas

and one today's purchase set - *13$* 

*Carrozzeria KEH-P303 * and *Carrozzeria CDS-P303*

bad face condition but fully working, with original wires but without mounting sleeve and face surround.........


----------



## mosconiac

WOW, I had that exact EQ/booster in my high school car...a 1976 Camaro. 


naujokas said:


> this is new purchase today - 8$
> *Realistic 12-1862B Equalizer / Booster * , very good condition, with all original wires and original connections, fully working


----------



## HardCoreDore

mosconiac said:


> WOW, I had that exact EQ/booster in my high school car...a 1976 Camaro.


My brother had a '78 Z28 (doo doo brown colored). I think it had an 8-Trac player I'm it


----------



## 4themasses

Putting a system together to put in my car. I really wanted a retro flash back! BITD I had a 7272 HU, 3311 and a 3015, an assortment of Alpine amps and most got ripped off. So I'm on a mission to build that old system I never finished..I guess?!

Here's a video of my 7374 HU, 5900 Cd and 3015 Eq I just aquired. I also just purchased an A/D/S M860 amplifier.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PY1PnbPUqo


----------



## naujokas

It is today's purchase set - *24$* 

*Panasonic RD-25 and Panasonic CX-DP 15 EN*, good condition, with all original wires and original connections, mounting sleeve, fully working


----------



## naujokas

naujokas said:


> It is today's purchase set - *24$*
> 
> *Panasonic RD-25 and Panasonic CX-DP 15 EN*, good condition, with all original wires and original connections, mounting sleeve, fully working



Mounting sleeve from this tape was perfect for this head - http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ld-school-showoff-thread-373.html#post2170373 , which did not mounting sleeve


----------



## HardCoreDore

naujokas said:


> Mounting sleeve from this tape was perfect for this head - http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ld-school-showoff-thread-373.html#post2170373 , which did not mounting sleeve


Where do you all find this stuff? Good finds!


----------



## HardCoreDore

4themasses said:


> Putting a system together to put in my car. I really wanted a retro flash back! BITD I had a 7272 HU, 3311 and a 3015, an assortment of Alpine amps and most got ripped off. So I'm on a mission to build that old system I never finished..I guess?!
> 
> Here's a video of my 7374 HU, 5900 Cd and 3015 Eq I just aquired. I also just purchased an A/D/S M860 amplifier.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PY1PnbPUqo


Post some pics of that A/D/S/. That's always been a bit of a unicorn for me. Of all the old school manufacturers, they were one of the best.


----------



## Robb

Found this today at a thrift shop.
Very early Alpine 5114 cassette player.


----------



## HardCoreDore

Robb said:


> Found this today at a thrift shop.
> Very early Alpine 5114 cassette player.


Wow! That sucker is an antique. I bet auto reverse was cutting edge **** when it was made.


----------



## Theslaking

That alpine deck is nearly older than me. What year? 83? I remember wishing my Mom's citation had one of those fancy tape players! Very cool find.


----------



## Robb

Theslaking said:


> That alpine deck is nearly older than me. What year? 83? I remember wishing my Mom's citation had one of those fancy tape players! Very cool find.


I think Alpine began car audio in 1983 ?
Anyone confirm ?


----------



## [email protected]'go

No 1975, under the name Alp Motorola


----------



## schmiddr2

So if I push the THC button does the music sound different or would you need to be stoned?


----------



## Robb

[email protected]'go said:


> No 1975, under the name Alp Motorola


I believe car audio came out for retail consumers in 1983.

Was just looking at the Wikipedia entry,

*1981 world's first automotive navigation system, created for Honda as the Electro Gyrocator*

*1982 world's first in-car computerized equalizer*

Alpine Electronics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## HardCoreDore

Robb said:


> I believe car audio came out for retail consumers in 1983.
> 
> Was just looking at the Wikipedia entry,
> 
> *1981 world's first automotive navigation system, created for Honda as the Electro Gyrocator*
> 
> *1982 world's first in-car computerized equalizer*
> 
> Alpine Electronics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I've seen some cheesy 80's tech but that gyroscope nav, has to top the list.


----------



## [email protected]'go

Alpine 's story on the site Alpine: Alps Motorola Era?History?About Alpine?Alpine Electronics, Inc.


----------



## Robb

[email protected]'go said:


> Alpine 's story on the site Alpine: Alps Motorola Era?History?About Alpine?Alpine Electronics, Inc.




Alpine says: In 1977 the CM-630 cassette radio was adopted as an OEM component for Lamborghini automobiles.

SEE ATTACHMENT
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150773634263149.418805.191660108148&type=1













































At the first consumer electronics show Alpine attended, they introduced the 7206 AM/FM Cassette Tape Player, which included a brand-new Strontium Colbalt long-playing tape head. Soon afterward, Alpine introduced the 7308 AM/FM Cassette Tape Player, specifically designed for the automotive audio market. In 1980 the company introduced the 7128 and 7308 electronically tuned radios, the first of their kind. With a marketing campaign that capitalized on its identification with sports car manufacturers such as Lamborghini, Alpine grew into a very successful manufacturer.

https://svmotori.com/audio_alpine_lamborghini/

ALPINE RADIOS PLACED IN 1977 – MID 80’S LAMBORGHINI CARS.

ALPINE MODEL	ALPINE UNIT & MFG YEAR	FOUND IN – ADDTL COMMENTS
CM-630 1978	1977 Silhouette, 1979 Countach
7128L 1980-1983	Early, pre-1982 mfg. Lamborghini and non L unit used in Ferrari 308
7148L 1982-1983	Jalpa & Countach. 2 Ch output (L&R) only. Unique to Lamborghini. Unit made in Korea.
7273 1985-1986	The 1985, 1986 & 1987 Quattrovalve ( 88 & 88 1/2? )
7256 1987	Quattrovalve Down Draft


ALPINE 7206










Alpine Model 7308 
In 1980 the company introduced the 7308 electronically tuned radio, the first of their kind.











Alpine 7128


----------



## MACS

Zapco Z600C2-SL, Z300C2-SLX, Studio 500 all in white.


----------



## HardCoreDore

MACS said:


> Zapco Z600C2-SL, Z300C2-SLX, Studio 500 all in white.


Nice collection!


----------



## Theslaking

[email protected]'go said:


> Alpine 's story on the site Alpine: Alps Motorola Era?History?About Alpine?Alpine Electronics, Inc.


Robb,
Do you have a Alpine LS-5 like the one in this Alpine timeline? I want one now. They look sweet!


----------



## Robb

Theslaking said:


> Robb,
> Do you have a Alpine LS-5 like the one in this Alpine timeline? I want one now. They look sweet!


No. I wish I did though.


----------



## [email protected]'go

Another link for old Alpine, in french language ...
For the Countach: Autoradios anciens ALPINE
Alpine 5104: Autoradios anciens ALPINE 1982 
I put too, the F1 Status: Catalogue autoradio ALPINE F1 Status vintage 2000-1 (it's my brochure)


----------



## [email protected]'go

Test my Alpine change CD with an Alpine KCA 410C on a CDA 7939r











I found to, some oldies....


----------



## HardCoreDore

The VCR is a trip! I've seen an in-car unit before but if wasn't an Alpine.


----------



## [email protected]'go

I don't understand
What do you want to say Hardcore?


----------



## HardCoreDore

[email protected]'go said:


> I don't understand
> What do you want to say Hardcore?


Are you being facetious? I think it's pretty self explanatory


----------



## [email protected]'go

Sorry... I'm French!


----------



## HardCoreDore

[email protected]'go said:


> Sorry... I'm French!


Oh, I was just saying it was a nice VCR.


----------



## DBlevel

US Acoustics usa2300 chrome


----------



## qwank

The VCR is awesome. My 7939 has a VCR button on it, I guess that's the one that hooks up to it.


----------



## qwank

I just noticed there's a VCR on eBay


----------



## ou812

DBlevel said:


> US Acoustics usa2300 chrome


Is that the one that was on Ebay? Really nice shape and a badass amp.


----------



## sixspeed

damn soo NICE!!!


----------



## DBlevel

ou812 said:


> Is that the one that was on Ebay? Really nice shape and a badass amp.


Yes it is.

Been waiting on another one for a while.......


----------



## NCSUsq

Picked up 2 memphis LVS 15's. Only cost me a memphis 1000d, memphis SHP12, and $100. Well worth it since I've been waiting 12 years to buy one... Now I have 2!!! Like a kid on Christmas.


----------



## starboy869

my toy.., kijiji for $20 and it works.


----------



## StockA4

starboy869 said:


> my toy.., kijiji for $20 and it works.


Holy cow.


----------



## starboy869

Yea it's rough. Probably strip it down some day and re finish it. However for now it's getting a bath and tossed in my closet.


----------



## smgreen20

Great score man. Definitely clean that beauty up.


----------



## Darth SQ

smgreen20 said:


> Great score man. Definitely clean that beauty up.


Agreed.
Welcome back Chris. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Theslaking

Eclipse 2420. Manufactured 1991 in Japan
Recently acquired with assistance from Navy Chief
400w @ 2ohm. 2 separate power sources, 2 gains. 
No wasted crossovers or lights. Just quality. 
I found this in a Craigslist ad for 50 and Mark grabbed it for me.
Works and looks brand new. Not a scratch on it.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Wow, that's clean for being over 20 years old. It's amazing how much that amp looks like an Alpine of the same era.


----------



## Theslaking

Most of the old Alpine and Eclipse harnesses and cables are interchangeable. Hmmmm. Who was working off who? Fujitsu is the bigger older company so....


----------



## ryanr7386

Minty Alpine 7949 came in.


----------



## dallasneon

ryanr7386 said:


> Minty Alpine 7949 came in.


Love that deck. I've got 2 on my shelf for some reason.


----------



## ryanr7386

dallasneon said:


> Love that deck. I've got 2 on my shelf for some reason.


Redundancy!


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Planet Audio HVT-752 brand new in box.

<a href="http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/ZombieHunter851/media/planetaudiobox2_zps075b6ef7.png.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1371.photobucket.com/albums/ag294/ZombieHunter851/planetaudiobox2_zps075b6ef7.png" border="0" alt=" photo planetaudiobox2_zps075b6ef7.png"/></a>
<a href="http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/ZombieHunter851/media/planetaudiobrochure_zpsc62e1739.png.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1371.photobucket.com/albums/ag294/ZombieHunter851/planetaudiobrochure_zpsc62e1739.png" border="0" alt=" photo planetaudiobrochure_zpsc62e1739.png"/></a>
<a href="http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/ZombieHunter851/media/planetaudiotop_zps1c61f1d8.png.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1371.photobucket.com/albums/ag294/ZombieHunter851/planetaudiotop_zps1c61f1d8.png" border="0" alt=" photo planetaudiotop_zps1c61f1d8.png"/></a>
<a href="http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/ZombieHunter851/media/planetaudiofuse_zps5e69a165.png.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1371.photobucket.com/albums/ag294/ZombieHunter851/planetaudiofuse_zps5e69a165.png" border="0" alt=" photo planetaudiofuse_zps5e69a165.png"/></a>
<a href="http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/ZombieHunter851/media/planetaudiocontrols_zpscb508411.png.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1371.photobucket.com/albums/ag294/ZombieHunter851/planetaudiocontrols_zpscb508411.png" border="0" alt=" photo planetaudiocontrols_zpscb508411.png"/></a>
<a href="http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/ZombieHunter851/media/hvt752_zps36085ca8.png.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1371.photobucket.com/albums/ag294/ZombieHunter851/hvt752_zps36085ca8.png" border="0" alt=" photo hvt752_zps36085ca8.png"/></a>
<a href="http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/ZombieHunter851/media/hvt752label_zps300217e2.png.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1371.photobucket.com/albums/ag294/ZombieHunter851/hvt752label_zps300217e2.png" border="0" alt=" photo hvt752label_zps300217e2.png"/></a>
<a href="http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/ZombieHunter851/media/tubeview_zps28cbec88.png.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1371.photobucket.com/albums/ag294/ZombieHunter851/tubeview_zps28cbec88.png" border="0" alt=" photo tubeview_zps28cbec88.png"/></a>


----------



## ZombieHunter85




----------



## ZombieHunter85




----------



## ZombieHunter85

Money shot


----------



## TerryTee

Denon DCT-2000 + DSV-1


----------



## TerryTee

Denon DSV-1


----------



## iroller

Wow love the denon look


----------



## Theslaking

TerryTee said:


> Denon DCT-2000 + DSV-1


Super nice. They look simply fantastic. I always wanted a Z1 but that dct 2000 is pretty cool.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

wow! tits


----------



## naujokas

this is my HU collection for today ( not all, one *Clarion ARX8370RW* with CDC634 give away for repairs, one *Pioneer KEH-P7100RDS-W* and one *Pioneer DEH-605RDS-W * is lend decorate friends cars  )

*Pioneer KP-717G with Pioneer GM-4
Pioneer DEQ-9200 
Pioneer KEH-P7600R 
Pioneer DEH-880RDS 
Pioneer CDX-M6 
Pioneer CDX-M30 
Pioneer CDX-P670 (new, in box)
Pioneer GEH-M2000SDK
Pioneer DEH-P815RDS - with KEH-P8250 face
Pioneer DEH-P735R
Pioneer DEH-415SDK
Pioneer KEH-P7400
Pioneer KEH-P9200RDS
Carrozzeria KEH-P303 
Carrozzeria CDS-P303
and a bunch of remote 

Clarion ARX-7370R 
Clarion DRX-7375R
Clarion 920EQ-R

Alpine 1310R 
Alpine 7807R 
Alpine 7803s
2x Alpine 5952z 
Alpine 5952s
Alpine RUE-4160
Alpine CHA-S624

AUDIOLINE CD300

Panasonic CQ-DP42VEG
Panasonic RD-25
Panasonic CX-DP 15 EN

Realistic 12-1862B

Mclntosh PF-40621 with Mclntosh EF-12081*


----------



## Old Skewl

naujokas said:


> this is my HU collection for today ( not all, one *Clarion ARX8370RW* with CDC634 give away for repairs, one *Pioneer KEH-P7100RDS-W* and one *Pioneer DEH-605RDS-W * is lend decorate friends cars  )
> 
> *Pioneer KP-717G with Pioneer GM-4
> Pioneer DEQ-9200
> Pioneer KEH-P7600R
> Pioneer DEH-880RDS
> Pioneer CDX-M6
> Pioneer CDX-M30
> Pioneer CDX-P670 (new, in box)
> Pioneer GEH-M2000SDK
> Pioneer DEH-P815RDS - with KEH-P8250 face
> Pioneer DEH-P735R
> Pioneer DEH-415SDK
> Pioneer KEH-P7400
> Pioneer KEH-P9200RDS
> Carrozzeria KEH-P303
> Carrozzeria CDS-P303
> and a bunch of remote
> 
> Clarion ARX-7370R
> Clarion DRX-7375R
> Clarion 920EQ-R
> 
> Alpine 1310R
> Alpine 7807R
> Alpine 7803s
> 2x Alpine 5952z
> Alpine 5952s
> Alpine RUE-4160
> Alpine CHA-S624
> 
> AUDIOLINE CD300
> 
> Panasonic CQ-DP42VEG
> Panasonic RD-25
> Panasonic CX-DP 15 EN
> 
> Realistic 12-1862B
> 
> Mclntosh PF-40621 with Mclntosh EF-12081*


I think your couch is going to collapse!:O nice collection.


----------



## Theslaking

Pioneer AVX P8DVD 
Brand new in the box. All original packaging. Pretty sweet.
I bought this to compliment my P9 combo, but unfortunately it doesn't. I did not realize the color of the units were so different. That really urks me. They were designed to work we each other. When connected they control each other as needed. It's probably the best unit interface I've seen. So why different colors? Stupid. I was considering installing this today until I pulled the P9 out and seen the difference. 
Well still a extremely nice 10yr. old a/v unit and worthy of showing off.


----------



## [email protected]'go

Old Panasonic?






Video HD OK (on Youtube site)
CQ-VX 5500 (2001): Panasonic CQ VX 5500 sur µ Dim - YouTube 

CQ-TX 5500 (2002): Panasonic CQ-TX 5500 - YouTube 

And together: Panasonic CQ-TX 5500/ Panasonic CQ-VX 5500 - YouTube


----------



## naujokas

this is new purchase today - 14$  
*Pioneer DEH-P705RDS*, 
very good condition (a little dirty), with all original wires ,original mounting sleeve and face surround, fully working


----------



## 63flip

Pulled all of my subs out of the closets for a group shot.

From left to right

Crunch CR18"
JL Audio 18w6's
Lanzar DC 15's
Cerwin Vega Stroker 12's
Pyle XS Magnacast 12's
Rockford Power DVC 10's
Rockford XLC 8's


----------



## HardCoreDore

naujokas said:


> this is new purchase today - 14$
> *Pioneer DEH-P705RDS*,
> very good condition (a little dirty), with all original wires ,original mounting sleeve and face surround, fully working


I had that deck in '94. I had it repaired 3 times before I gave up on it and bought another Alpine.


----------



## SHAGGS

63flip said:


> View attachment 57516
> 
> 
> Pulled all of my subs out of the closets for a group shot.
> 
> From left to right
> 
> Crunch CR18"
> JL Audio 18w6's
> Lanzar DC 15's
> Cerwin Vega Stroker 12's
> Pyle XS Magnacast 12's
> Rockford Power DVC 10's
> Rockford XLC 8's


Random thought, but have the W6's been re-foamed? They just look really tall. More so than my 15W6. 
Maybe it's just the camera angle. Or maybe it's the Scotch kicking in...


----------



## 63flip

SHAGGS said:


> Random thought, but have the W6's been re-foamed? They just look really tall. More so than my 15W6.
> Maybe it's just the camera angle. Or maybe it's the Scotch kicking in...



Ya, they were refoamed. The surrounds aren't any taller though. The shop that did them couldn't find the trim gasket to match the original for an 18 so it's not as tall as it should be. Unfortunately the originals were damaged and couldn't be saved. It makes the surrounds look taller. The 18w6's are really rare so original JL parts are hard to source. Had it been any other size he had original parts kits and they would have looked original.


----------



## SHAGGS

63flip said:


> Ya, they were refoamed. The surrounds aren't any taller though. The shop that did them couldn't find the trim gasket to match the original for an 18 so it's not as tall as it should be. Unfortunately the originals were damaged and couldn't be saved. It makes the surrounds look taller. The 18w6's are really rare so original JL parts are hard to source. Had it been any other size he had original parts kits and they would have looked original.


Ah, that makes sense. 
I remember a thread about the no-name 18W6's that were being sold cheap, with blank dust-caps and no ID stickers in the mags, that were leftovers or something, from the build house. 
IIRC several people were also interested in the possible existence of replacement parts, as well.


----------



## jhunter936

Here's what I installed in my GF Yukon. Aura 8000RPM subs, separate sealed area and Advent 50w x 2ch amp with LED power meters.
She likes skulls.


----------



## HardCoreDore

jhunter936 said:


> Here's what I installed in my GF Yukon. Aura 8000RPM subs, separate sealed area and Advent 50w x 2ch amp with LED power meters.
> She likes skulls.


That's pretty cool! That box looks a little Grateful Dead to me.  Does it rotate under the bench seat, or did it replace it?


----------



## jhunter936

Its stays completely under the 2nd row. Seats bottoms flip forward.


----------



## capea4

jhunter936 said:


> Here's what I installed in my GF Yukon. Aura 8000RPM subs, separate sealed area and Advent 50w x 2ch amp with LED power meters.
> She likes skulls.


Hell yea that's a cool old school Jensen amp. I had one in my high school days.


----------



## normalicy

Oddly, I have both that amp & those subs.


----------



## HardCoreDore

capea4 said:


> Hell yea that's a cool old school Jensen amp. I had one in my high school days.


Jensen?


----------



## capea4

HardCoreDore said:


> Jensen?


Advent was -------- high end line......wasn't it Jensen? I had a pair of advent 12s that we kept blowing the dust caps off with a sound stream ref300.


----------



## HardCoreDore

capea4 said:


> Advent was -------- high end line......wasn't it Jensen? I had a pair of advent 12s that we kept blowing the dust caps off with a sound stream ref300.


I was thinking Fultron made them, but maybe it was Jensen... idk...


----------



## marciors01

Hi, does anyone know what the difference, if there is a diference, between a phoenix gold saphire 1.0x white and this purple below.


----------



## smgreen20

marciors01 said:


> Hi, does anyone know what the difference, if there is a diference, between a phoenix gold saphire 1.0x white and this purple below.


The color, they are the same inside.


----------



## marciors01

smgreen, thank's for your help.


I had one of these many years ago, it was ok.






















smgreen20 said:


> The color, they are the same inside.


----------



## jhunter936

Advent was Jensen's premier line. 
The little Aura subs are ok sealed. Really loud in the recommended ported box.


----------



## HardCoreDore

Who made Aura? I recall their Bass Shakers sounding pretty good, for what they were. 

A friend had a Miata with them installed along with a nice midbass in the door. You would have thought he had a couple of 10's in the trunk.


----------



## jhunter936

I believe Aura was Aura. They had an impressive line back in the day.


----------



## jhunter936

Advent was definitely Jensen. Attached is a page from the manual. In the first paragraph.


----------



## marciors01

I just bought a soudstream reference 500s on ebay, a friend will bring to Brazil in may, i also bought here in Brazil one phoenix gold saphire 1.0x white.
I'll do a recap on both amps and will stick with who sound better with my vifa xt25sc90-04.


----------



## TrickyRicky

marciors01 said:


> I just bought a soudstream reference 500s on ebay, a friend will bring to Brazil in may, i also bought here in Brazil one phoenix gold saphire 1.0x white.
> I'll do a recap on both amps and will stick with who sound better with my vifa xt25sc90-04.


That's not a fair comparison, the 500s is 500watts while the SA1.0x is only about 150watts. Both will sound great as long as you don't over power them (clip them). I got a sapphire 3.0x and a couple 1.5x in case your interested...pretty cheap and the 3.0x and one of the 1.5x have been fully recapped.


----------



## smgreen20

What color is your 1.5x?


----------



## TerryTee

*The Sound Monitor Flagship - DTA-500X + ICD-500X*


----------



## TrickyRicky

smgreen20 said:


> What color is your 1.5x?


They are all white....


----------



## smgreen20

I'd like to have a nice looking white one. Mines in pretty rough shape.


----------



## HardCoreDore

Are the Sapphire PG amps worth restoring? I was always of the understanding that since they were the lowest line, they weren't worth much. 

What do they sound like compared to M and MS series amps?


----------



## TrickyRicky

HardCoreDore said:


> Are the Sapphire PG amps worth restoring? I was always of the understanding that since they were the lowest line, they weren't worth much.
> 
> What do they sound like compared to M and MS series amps?


It was PG's entry line of the ole' days and as you can see from the gut pics posted of the 1.0x they still used high quality components and build just as the rest of the PG lines. The outputs where Toshiba (depending on model, they used different package size but both were large not TO220's). I still see a few of "todays" class AB amps and the quality cannot compare to that of the Sapphire's. 


Are they worth restoring? Only if your going to use them...I mean if your not going to use them at all then there is no point right? Restoring them is easy, I would suggest replacing only the rail and B+ filter caps as they are the "HF" and "HFZ" line that leaked.


Am selling mine pretty cheap, at least I like to think so.


----------



## HardCoreDore

TrickyRicky said:


> It was PG's entry line of the ole' days and as you can see from the gut pics posted of the 1.0x they still used high quality components and build just as the rest of the PG lines. The outputs where Toshiba (depending on model, they used different package size but both were large not TO220's). I still see a few of "todays" class AB amps and the quality cannot compare to that of the Sapphire's.
> 
> 
> Are they worth restoring? Only if your going to use them...I mean if your not going to use them at all then there is no point right? Restoring them is easy, I would suggest replacing only the rail and B+ filter caps as they are the "HF" and "HFZ" line that leaked.
> 
> 
> Am selling mine pretty cheap, at least I like to think so.


So they just aren't as high-biased as the MS and M amps? I thought someone told me the Sapphire's were not made in the US. I do see the gold PCB is still there, so that's good.


----------



## [email protected]'go

TerryTee said:


> *The Sound Monitor Flagship - DTA-500X + ICD-500X*


Marvellous combo TerryTee
I've got the cdt450x with the DTA500x

 

I wrote an article on this Fujitsu Ten (in French): Sound Monitor CDT 450x by Fujitsu Ten ; un bijou !


----------



## marciors01

Does anyone know if it's possible to find the optical pickup of the CD player fosgate RFX8103?
I forgot that I still have one of these, is in a drawer for the last 15 years, dead, can't *read any disc.
Best cd player I've heard.


----------



## HardCoreDore

marciors01 said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to find the optical pickup of the CD player fosgate RFX8103?
> I forgot that I still have one of these, is in a drawer for the last 15 years, dead, can't *read any disc.
> Best cd player I've heard.


Your pic isn't working. Is it one of the "Denford" units? The ones with RF badges but made by Denon? 

If so I'd say you'd have a better shot finding a compatible Denon replacement.


----------



## marciors01

I don't know if it's a denon.

http://mlb-s2-p.mlstatic.com/oferta-carro-14698-MLB223738778_9620-Y.jpg


----------



## TerryTee

[email protected]'go said:


> Marvellous combo TerryTee
> I've got the cdt450x with the DTA500x
> 
> 
> 
> I wrote an article on this Fujitsu Ten (in French): Sound Monitor CDT 450x by Fujitsu Ten ; un bijou !


Sweeeet~~~~ Always love the look, and for sure the sounding!


----------



## [email protected]'go

HardCoreDore said:


> Your pic isn't working. Is it one of the "Denford" units? The ones with RF badges but made by Denon?
> 
> If so I'd say you'd have a better shot finding a compatible Denon replacement.



I think the only RF manufactured by Denon is the RFX 8250Ti


----------



## HardCoreDore

marciors01 said:


> I don't know if it's a denon.
> 
> http://mlb-s2-p.mlstatic.com/oferta-carro-14698-MLB223738778_9620-Y.jpg


I'm pretty sure Delco Electronics made those. They sound good IIRC. 

Here's the unit I was talking about:

 http://youtu.be/Xfitkhw5LfU


----------



## [email protected]'go

My video: http://youtu.be/1QMp296wVhc?list=UUsRSzKW9YejAQhP7Un9JW5w


----------



## imjustjason

[email protected]'go said:


> I think the only RF manufactured by Denon is the RFX 8250Ti


RFX-8240 as well. 

Oh, and the non titanium version of the 8250ti, the RFX-8250.


----------



## HardCoreDore

imjustjason said:


> RFX-8240 as well.
> 
> Oh, and the non titanium version of the 8250ti, the RFX-8250.


Yes, the 8250 is basically the same but with better DACs.


----------



## SUX 2BU

HardCoreDore said:


> I'm pretty sure Delco Electronics made those. They sound good IIRC.
> 
> Here's the unit I was talking about:
> 
> http://youtu.be/Xfitkhw5LfU


Delco made their 'regular' line units (which were well made). Denon, as others have stated, made the fancier ones.


----------



## daltonmiller1992

need help fixing my bd500 old school amp board number pc-3066-f

amp powers on but one day i was hookin up addition amp and output rca from one amp to another slipped and touched now getting no sound besides loud buzz, my rca's r fine i have another amp that works just fine, i was wondering what parts i would need to replace or get,

thanks
dalton


----------



## nthe10s

Not as cool as some of the stuff you guys have....Here's some of my "junk"


----------



## HardCoreDore

Love those old SS products. Are some of those amps BNIB? Are those Kicker Solos or Comps? If they're Solos... you sir win the internet.


----------



## nthe10s

HardCoreDore said:


> Love those old SS products. Are some of those amps BNIB? Are those Kicker Solos or Comps? If they're Solos... you sir win the internet.


I'm kind of a SS junkie. lol. Like SS, Orion and the old RF stuff. One of the ref 500s is BNIB and the 3 Rubicons are also. The Kickers are Solos.


----------



## HardCoreDore

nthe10s said:


> I'm kind of a SS junkie. lol. Like SS, Orion and the old RF stuff. One of the ref 500s is BNIB and the 3 Rubicons are also. The Kickers are Solos.


Those Solos are definitely the best subs Kicker ever produced. Incredible SQ and tiny boxes.


----------



## Old Skewl

From what I cansee the SS "junk" looks purty nice.


----------



## nthe10s

Old Skewl said:


> From what I cansee the SS "junk" looks purty nice.


Lol. Thanks! I dig the old school stuff. My basement is full of car audio and Mustang parts. Most people say I have too much "junk" . I disagree.


----------



## HardCoreDore

nthe10s said:


> Lol. Thanks! I dig the old school stuff. My basement is full of car audio and Mustang parts. Most people say I have too much "junk" . I disagree.


None of that equipment you posted is junk. I know that much. I'd love to have some of those old Reference amps myself. They just had a what I would describe as a warm sound.


----------



## ryanr7386

Don't forget the old saying! "One man's Junk is another man's Treasure" This couldn't be a better example! Nice collection.


----------



## windedv6

Nice collection of SS! I wish I had kept all the "junk" I had from 90s!


----------



## nthe10s

I have a few other things.. I'll have to take some more /better pics. Forgot how much stuff I have! Lol. Have lots of literature too. Anybody remember " Butch " the newsletter from Soundstream?


----------



## diy.phil

Oh yes I remember Butch!! (had some strange fun stuff in there)


----------



## nthe10s

Here's a few more. Just had rotator cuff surgery so I can't move too much stuff around. Sorry for the bad pics! In no particular order...
I can get other pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## quality_sound

nthe10s said:


> Not as cool as some of the stuff you guys have....Here's some of my "junk"



If you were selling that SPL160 and had a 604 to go with the 702 I'd be making you an offer.


----------



## nthe10s

No 604s... Just 2 404s and a 405. LOL


----------



## Old Skewl

After all these years I never saw a SS15. I owned several SS12's and seen lots of SS8s and SS10s. That would be awesome IB!

I ran a 12" Poly Pioneer like you have pictured. It was in a cube box. Very clean sub! Looks like yours might have some holes in the surround


----------



## nthe10s

Old Skewl said:


> After all these years I never saw a SS15. I owned several SS12's and seen lots of SS8s and SS10s. That would be awesome IB!
> 
> I ran a 12" Poly Pioneer like you have pictured. It was in a cube box. Very clean sub! Looks like yours might have some holes in the surround


Found the SS15s at an auto parts swap meet. You don't want to know what I paid! Only ones I've seen too. Have 2 of all the subs except the SPL160. The other Pioneer is nicer. This one the previous owner wasn't too handy with a screw driver. Still sounds good though


----------



## Old Skewl

Sadly, I had my Pioneer sub in storage in my fathers apartment building basement. He told me to clear my stuff out of there and what was left was going on the curb. I never made time to get my stuff. Too Busy I guess.


----------



## nthe10s

Old Skewl said:


> Sadly, I had my Pioneer sub in storage in my fathers apartment building basement. He told me to clear my stuff out of there and what was left was going on the curb. I never made time to get my stuff. Too Busy I guess.


Same thing happened to all my car audio and mustang magazines! Don't get me started on all the stuff that was stolen over the years!


----------



## smgreen20

nthe10s said:


> Here's a few more. Just had rotator cuff surgery so I can't move too much stuff around. Sorry for the bad pics! In no particular order...
> I can get other pics if anyone is interested.


I want scans/copies of those Butch issues, seriously.


----------



## bigbubba

nthe10s said:


>


How's the condition of this SS sub? Is there something wrong with the dust cap or is that dust?


----------



## nthe10s

bigbubba said:


> How's the condition of this SS sub? Is there something wrong with the dust cap or is that dust?


Nope. Nothing wrong. Just looks weird in the pic. Those SS15's are in really good shape. Maybe a little dusty is all.
By the way, Nice Harley SC! Had 3 Lightnings and on my 3rd Harley Super Duty. Nice trucks!


----------



## bigbubba

Thanks. Love my HD. System will be getting pulled soon for a redo over the winter.


----------



## HardCoreDore

bigbubba said:


> How's the condition of this SS sub? Is there something wrong with the dust cap or is that dust?


I never knew they made a 15" "Velvet Hammer". Man those are great sounding subs! The problem with those subs is the paper cones. They sound amazing, but they don't stand up to years of hot/cold weather compared to other models. Yours are obviously "trailer queens"...


----------



## Newbity

Figured with all the old-school car audio going around maybe this would grab some attention. Old fla made de-3000 6k n underrated.


----------



## Speedfreak11

Hi all! I'm new here, but I'm coming from the old school, so I thought I'd share some pics from my "junk" pile. I have some other stuff in storage, but it's gonna be a while before I can get pics of it.

In order it should be:
Denon DDC-8920
Hifonics Europa V
MEI PA7420 (don't know much about this one..it was just in the pile)
MB Quart 8" 3-way component set (I forgot the part number long ago)
Kicker 500si
Autotek FX3B


----------



## naujokas

this is new purchase today - 3$ 
*Pioneer CXA5961*


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Nobody has any Crossfire love??


----------



## rton20s

ZombieHunter85 said:


> Nobody has any Crossfire love??


Car Audio | DiyMobileAudio.com | Car Stereo Forum - Search Results


----------



## Petri

This got just in time for Christmas. Is there a different versions of Airbass? Box says for the reference series and some other amps. Planning to use it in my Davinci. Thanks.


----------



## StockA4

HardCoreDore said:


> I never knew they made a 15" "Velvet Hammer". Man those are great sounding subs! The problem with those subs is the paper cones. They sound amazing, but they don't stand up to years of hot/cold weather compared to other models. Yours are obviously "trailer queens"...


The Velvet Hammer moniker came from a reviewer in a magazine, (if you're here, forgive me for not remembering your name). The reference was to the SS10r. That was the only sub given that nickname. The sub you see here^^is an SS model. It's easy to mistake, because we often find listings on eBay claiming all sizes of SS and SSr's to be Velvet Hammers.

And please don't think I'm being persnickety. I just care about the history of the era being somewhat "preserved", (for lack of a better term). Because if we don't, we'll end up with everybody thinking Orion NT200's are really 996 watt amps, and that the HCCA 2100's somehow have a 1600 watt "competition" mode.

I guess this is more technical error than myth, but you get my point.


----------



## Darth SQ

Damn, so few of us got anything new for Christmas in this category this year.
I did manage to power up my PPI-ART A404.2 for the very first time since it was reconditioned so does that count? 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## nthe10s

I guess I did get myself some things. Got a few new things too! 
Old stuff-
Nothing super exciting. Picked these up a few days before Christmas.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

New stuff was an Audiocontrol EQS and some Stinger RCA's  
Oh yeah.. Also got a Power Supply CD. Remember "Track 6 -Woofer Excursion Test" ?! LOL


----------



## StockA4

^^That Hafler is exciting.


----------



## HardCoreDore

StockA4 said:


> ^^That Hafler is exciting.


Didn't they stop making car audio after the Rockford buyout? I know the TransAna and TransNova Circuitry that RF used (and probably still uses) was a Hafler brain-child.


----------



## Souldrop

These are all I have currently. I generally have a quick turnover rate with some stuff. Although the Brahmas, RF pro 18, and RF Power 360 aren't going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## StockA4

HardCoreDore said:


> Didn't they stop making car audio after the Rockford buyout? I know the TransAna and TransNova Circuitry that RF used (and probably still uses) was a Hafler brain-child.


I'm not as well versed with RF/Hafler as I am with other brands, but I feel like they did some home audio after the buyout. I could be way off though.


----------



## Babs

Old 12" beast I pulled out and replaced with a Dayton HO. Dunno if this old girl is worth a damn or not.


----------



## annoyingrob

Pawn shop pickup this afternoon. Managed to score the pair for about 100 bucks. They've been tempting me for a few months, I finally broke down and just bought them so I would stop thinking about buying them.









On top, a US Acoustics 4050, and on the bottom a US Acoustics 4060. A nice set of Zed Audio amps. The 4050 is a bit scratched up on top and missing a few screws but otherwise fully functional. The 4060 is damn near mint condition. It even came in the original box with owners manual and fuse. It even included the little plastic screw inserts that always seem to be lost with these amps.


----------



## TrickyRicky

You lucky bastard...that 4060 is MINTY!!!!


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Babs said:


> Old 12" beast I pulled out and replaced with a Dayton HO. Dunno if this old girl is worth a damn or not.


I loved this model of Kicker CVR, I actually scored 2 15" versions of this sub on EBAY, hooked them up once I had a project for them and.....................................................nothing.


----------



## DBlevel

A little Clarion Audio love!

Was lucky enough to pick this sign up a couple weeks ago!


----------



## DBlevel

Finally found an MBR70!

Orion/Wired mbr70 with the box and manual! Awesome addition and always great if I ever need one!


----------



## smgreen20

DBlevel said:


> A little Clarion Audio love!
> 
> Was lucky enough to pick this sign up a couple weeks ago!


And I'm hurt that I don't have it. I'm one of the biggest Clarion guru's around. Great piece.


----------



## Robb

DBlevel said:


> Was lucky enough to pick this sign up a couple weeks ago!


Didnt I Sell you that Hicomp banner/sign ?


----------



## DBlevel

Robb said:


> Didnt I Sell you that Hicomp banner/sign ?


Lol yes you did. Still hanging in the garage and looking purdy!


----------



## Babs

Babs said:


> Old 12" beast I pulled out and replaced with a Dayton HO. Dunno if this old girl is worth a damn or not.





ZombieHunter85 said:


> I loved this model of Kicker CVR, I actually scored 2 15" versions of this sub on EBAY, hooked them up once I had a project for them and.....................................................nothing.


Yeah judging by the rev history on sonic, this thing must be even older than '03!
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_492_Kicker-03CVR124-12-CompVR-Comp-VR.html


----------



## haakono

120lbs of Sony goodness... not including PS4 controller!


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Some crossfire love. brand new in box


----------



## ZombieHunter85

wish it was a bigger watt model.


----------



## vwdave

Nice crossfire. I don't recall them coming with spades attached when new. Are you sure they are BNIB?

It doesn't really matter, just as long as you didn't pay an insane amount for them because they were brand new.


----------



## quality_sound

They were included but not attached. Obviously it's been a while but they were definitely not attached in the box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBlevel

Very nice Crossfire amp Logan!


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Thank you thank you, yes it has an invoice sale ticket from an authorized dealer, I'm guessing they attached them and used it as a demo, or just did it for the customer, either way I think I got it for under fifty bucks not to bad in my opinion. It might be fore sale, I also have other "small" amps, A Hifonics American warrior HAWK, a soundstream usa100 and that crossfire lol.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

The one on top is the 2 channel the bottom usa 4 channel I gave to my brother on his birthday, he has a restored 86 4runner with the removable top I thought he should have an "era" specific amp!


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Here are those kicker cvr 15s I bought on ebay that to my surprise DON'T F'N WORK!!


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Phoenix Gold Tantrum Love?
I have 2 600.4 one 500.2 and one 400.4


4f.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
Nice and dusty. one 600.4 is in wife's Xterra


----------



## ZombieHunter85




----------



## HardCoreDore

ZombieHunter85 said:


> Here are those kicker cvr 15s I bought on ebay that to my surprise DON'T F'N WORK!!


No way! A 20 year old sub bought on eBay doesn't work?


----------



## DBlevel

A little tuber love........ Courtesy of Shawnk on my hvt754's!






















And just to show the level of work and attention to detail that he put into them here is another view Shawn sent of them!


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Damn that's beautiful


----------



## ZombieHunter85

HardCoreDore said:


> No way! A 20 year old sub bought on eBay doesn't work?


Lesson learned lol


----------



## DBlevel

Zed built Boss CLR 60......


----------



## ZombieHunter85

How does she sound?


----------



## DBlevel

I have two of the clr60's and they both sound great. I put together a pair so I'd have something to build on the front stage if ever needed. Just like any other Zed amp clean and detailed sounding tho!


----------



## DBlevel

Not sure of the differences in the two but still purdy!


----------



## HardCoreDore

I sure wish I had gotten in on Zed's closeout of those amps back in the day. They were selling really cheap, and are good Zed power I hear.


----------



## Babs

Who's Zed?

Just kidding!!!


----------



## DBlevel

Babs said:


> Who's Zed?
> 
> Just kidding!!!




Oh no........


----------



## HardCoreDore

DBlevel said:


> Oh no........


"Zed's dead baby, Zed's dead..." Nothing like a good ole' anal rape reference to spice up the forum


----------



## DBlevel

HardCoreDore said:


> "Zed's dead baby, Zed's dead..." Nothing like a good ole' anal rape reference to spice up the forum



Guess so......


----------



## erikv79

Lanzar


----------



## erikv79

More Lanzar


----------



## erikv79

oops


----------



## erikv79

PPI, Audio Control


----------



## erikv79

Petras CX104, PPI


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Nice Petras!


----------



## legend94

HardCoreDore said:


> "Zed's dead baby, Zed's dead..." Nothing like a good ole' anal rape reference to spice up the forum








skip to about 1:45 into clip if you can't wait


----------



## Babs

Speaking of old school.. Nice old 80's Evo-motor harley.. They were only 80" but the best engine Harley made. IMHO


----------



## legend94

Babs said:


> Speaking of old school.. Nice old 80's Evo-motor harley.. They were only 80" but the best engine Harley made. IMHO


What did you say? Your avatar is all I see.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Lmao.. ^ Mmmmmm boobies!!


----------



## ZombieHunter85

You guys think I should start and ol school install with these? 2 12" Orion XTR PRO's


----------



## ZombieHunter85

I was thinking about opening this gem to power them. The digital keypad and literature that came with this amp is hilarious! It says hey you I know your going to throw this manual away and not read me but there are a few things you should know before hooking me up. lol


----------



## smgreen20

erikv79 said:


> oops


Sweet amp, I'd love to have a 50c that looks like that some day.


----------



## Jesus Christ

DBlevel said:


> Not sure of the differences in the two but still purdy!


Only the one on top is Zed made.


----------



## erikv79

Another bit of Lanzar goodness!


----------



## Babs

legend94 said:


> What did you say? Your avatar is all I see.





deeppinkdiver said:


> Lmao.. ^ Mmmmmm boobies!!


^ and Beeeeeeeer


----------



## smgreen20

erikv79 said:


> Another bit of Lanzar goodness!


Love me some LANZAR. I have two LP8D4'S, but no factory box.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

NEED HELP.. .I know not everyone does not go to the for sale section, but
I am looking for a pretty rear MB QUART QM-250. It will get used and not
sit in a closet, so it isn't to better my collection.




If you have or know of someone that may have one PLEASE pm me or
send me an email [email protected]

THANKS FOLKS
SCOTT


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Are you planning to use it in your build


----------



## FLYONWALL9

ZombieHunter85 said:


> Are you planning to use it in your build


yes, when I am done with my Porsche, I have my mint 90 Montero
with a load of Quart stuff that I have had for years. It needs to live
in the Montero vs the closet. I just need a sub to finish up that build.

So, when I cant work on the car I spend my time searching for stuff
for it because I already have a room full of stuff for my car. 
Nothing like hunting down audio treasures.....


----------



## Pommes3

New members of my little collection






























Regards


Tom


----------



## Old Skewl

Very nice condition Soundstream D100's! Hard to find 2 that are the same color blue! D


----------



## RandomBeat

fosgate 40DSM, mint, from a buddies hot rod:

































esx quantum q802xi from craigslist:


----------



## RandomBeat

hifonics industria gemini given to me by a friend back in 2001:


----------



## RandomBeat

mtx 81000d

"some amp in the back, you can have it, dunno if it works" was what the guy i bought my car from said... it worked... well...


----------



## The Dude

Pair of Phoenix Gold XMAX Eights. Beefy suckers, heavy. Never seen a set of these in person, just the other sizes, just need to track down replacement screw-down speaker terminals. Not sure if a pair from some speaker terminal cups would match.


----------



## The Dude

KEF KAR-S300. Nice build quality on this sub.


----------



## quality_sound

The Dude said:


> KEF KAR-S300. Nice build quality on this sub.



One of my all time favorites. I LOVE those things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombieHunter85

RandomBeat said:


> mtx 81000d
> 
> "some amp in the back, you can have it, dunno if it works" was what the guy i bought my car from said... it worked... well...
> 
> View attachment 58398
> 
> 
> View attachment 58399
> 
> 
> View attachment 58400
> 
> 
> View attachment 58401
> 
> 
> View attachment 58402



Wow what a score!!! I had no idea the build quality on those models were so .....Monsterous! very impressive, most I ever score are the pioneer super tuner 3's that are in every used car I ever bought lol and not the "good" models either.


----------



## The Dude

Chrome USA4050


----------



## The Dude

quality_sound said:


> One of my all time favorites. I LOVE those things.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Sister sub to the Infinity Beta/Coustic DR, correct? Such a nicely built sub, frame is a sweet design.


----------



## normalicy

Yeah, I have to admit. The first thing I thought was Coustic DR when I saw that sub.


----------



## The Dude

And the group shot. Beta Eight/Ten/Coustic DR12/Kef Kar-S300/Beta Fifteen.


----------



## weshole

Ill play.

Just collecting dust


----------



## theeaudioboy

Some of my Old Soundstream USA amps !!! Also have 2x USA 180's !

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=58509&stc=1&d=1421907722

I am selling some of these amps if anybodys interested ?


----------



## SHAGGS

weshole said:


> Ill play.
> 
> Just collecting dust


Man-O-man, did I want some of those Power's, when they first came out. 
Those look Minty and then some, kind of a shame.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

^^ Is that a 3 inch voice coil


----------



## Dodslobber

RandomBeat said:


> mtx 81000d
> 
> "some amp in the back, you can have it, dunno if it works" was what the guy i bought my car from said... it worked... well...
> 
> View attachment 58398
> 
> 
> View attachment 58399
> 
> 
> View attachment 58400
> 
> 
> View attachment 58401
> 
> 
> View attachment 58402


I'm running one of these in my truck right now. I've modded it to run at 1 Ohm, pushing an FiQ 15 in 3cft ported. Works great.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Dodslobber said:


> I'm running one of these in my truck right now. I've modded it to run at 1 Ohm, pushing an FiQ 15 in 3cft ported. Works great.


Did you bypassed the current sensing circuit? Holy **** i wouldn't recommend that.


----------



## Dodslobber

I bypassed the protection circuit. I know it's not recommended, as long as you are careful wiring it up it's fine. been operating smoothly for 2 years now. I knew I would get some flak posting that, and that I'm taking a risk.


----------



## DBlevel

Zed built US Acoustics usx1000f


----------



## ZombieHunter85

^^^ This amps little brother

2c.png[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## SAudio

Old School ? This is Old School





































Old School Clarion

The system is a Clarion Compo G-80 and the components are:

Tuner G-80TVF
Cassette G-80D
Equalizer G-80C
Amps GA-505


----------



## vwdave

So I accidentally posted my updated collection in the old school ppi page but I'm also putting it here, in he right place...

Amps:



























Processors:









And subs:


----------



## Babs

Hoarder!!!! LOL! Nice!


----------



## Old Skewl

That's not a VW!

Nice stash Dave!


----------



## vwdave

Haha thanks. I got rid of my vw, but that's also not my car. It's a friends car in which I am revamping the install. He's not getting of his equipment, actually he gave me the orion as payment for fixing his "install gone bad".

The three ZPAs on the left (with the notes) are going into my new install in my camry. The plexi bottom ppi amp is not done yet, but when it's done I'll put it up for sale. The other pc21400 is actually already to another friend with a supercharged g8, he just hasn't had me start his install yet.


----------



## edouble101

Here is some of my current collection that I plan on using in my next install.

Phoenix Gold MS125, Orion 250HCCA, PPI ProArt 50 and Linear Power 4.1HVS. The 4.1HVS is already modded and the other three are being sent to ShawnK for upgrades.










BNIB JBL 500GTI that I plan on using in my next install as well


















Two older Eclipse amps that I like


----------



## vwdave

Nice collection there edouble101. I remember when you sold off your ZPAs.


----------



## edouble101

vwdave said:


> Nice collection there edouble101. I remember when you sold off your ZPAs.


Thanks buddy. I've owned a lot of amps of the past few years, most of them have been sold. I should have kept a few of those ZPA's :blush:

I am always buying more and I'll update as they come in!


----------



## HardCoreDore

RandomBeat said:


> fosgate 40DSM, mint, from a buddies hot rod:
> 
> View attachment 58381
> 
> 
> View attachment 58382
> 
> 
> View attachment 58383
> 
> 
> View attachment 58384
> 
> 
> esx quantum q802xi from craigslist:
> 
> View attachment 58387
> 
> View attachment 58385
> 
> View attachment 58386


That ESX is bananas! I'm pretty sure that's one of the newer ones though. There was only one series made by ZED. After they went out, some company over seas bought the name.

I always thought they were just Chinese build-house crap. Apparently not.


----------



## leepersc

erikv79 said:


> PPI, Audio Control


NICE!!! I absolutely swear by my Audiocontrol equipment. Love it all!!


----------



## edouble101

Wow! What are your plans for all that gear?


----------



## ZombieHunter85

I am amazed by all the radios! It's crazy what old school alpine cd players go for on ebay, the decent models you can pick up working for under 40 bucks!


----------



## HardCoreDore

@vwdave & @i'mjustjason both have very nice collections. Cheers!


----------



## SHAGGS

Jason, that's nuckin futts!!!!


----------



## vwdave

HardCoreDore said:


> @vwdave & @i'mjustjason both have very nice collections. Cheers!


Thanks. I shouldn't be mentioned in the same comment as Jason, that's a crazy collection.

The DD looks like an 8" screen. It looks kind of like the alpines that are in the boxes below but I don't see an alpine logo.


----------



## naujokas

Today I received a gift - *Panasonic RD515EN *, very good condition but the display does not light bulbs.......
made in germany


----------



## sabrina

Hi I am new to this but I am looking for a clarion Dsp 979e or 959e.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

Does anyone still have the "Old School" Rockford Fosgate Power DVC RFR Subwoofers? I am looking for the 10" or 12". If so please let me know. I am looking for some in great condition.

PM - This is the old school thread!


----------



## ryanr7386

sabrina said:


> Hi I am new to this but I am looking for a clarion Dsp 979e or 959e.


You need to post a WTB (Want to Buy) thread in the classified section on here.

Good luck.


----------



## BlackHHR

The Dr brought this gem into work today for a project. 
XTANT X604 BNIB


----------



## HardCoreDore

Wow! Nice Xtant. I had forgotten that they come wrapped in white plastic to protect the stainless... Pretty wild how different they were....


----------



## Old Skewl

^^ still has the protective wrap on it! Droooool!


----------



## edouble101

I think that one was just on eBay


----------



## HardCoreDore

I had one of the earlier, pre-MTX buyout models. I don't think there was much (if any) difference other than the heatsink. It sounded so good, easily comparable to the sonic accuracy of old school PPI or SS.


----------



## BlackHHR

edouble101 said:


> I think that one was just on eBay


No,not on EBAY.
That amp is part of a collection of XTANT amps that belong to Scott B. He took one out of storage for the 135I build we are currently working on.


----------



## legend94

SHAGGS said:


> Jason, that's nuckin futts!!!!


agreed.

it's also a shame i can name 90 percent of them from a photo :blush:

is that an old jensen i see in the mix in the last photo?


----------



## legend94

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Does anyone still have the "Old School" Rockford Fosgate Power DVC RFR Subwoofers? I am looking for the 10" or 12". If so please let me know. I am looking for some in great condition.
> 
> PM - This is the old school thread!


did you pm the guy one page back?


----------



## rton20s

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Does anyone still have the "Old School" Rockford Fosgate Power DVC RFR Subwoofers? I am looking for the 10" or 12". If so please let me know. I am looking for some in great condition.
> 
> PM - This is the old school thread!


None of the RF Power subs, but I do have a pair of XLC 10s sitting in the garage. I know it isn't what you are looking for, but it took me back. Perhaps I'll pull them out and take a picture soon.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

rton20s said:


> None of the RF Power subs, but I do have a pair of XLC 10s sitting in the garage. I know it isn't what you are looking for, but it took me back. Perhaps I'll pull them out and take a picture soon.


Send me the pics later when you get a chance. PM. I actually had a set of the 12" in a sealed enclosure and Aperiodic Enclosure. It was my first experience with RF and I will never forget it.!!!


----------



## imjustjason

legend94 said:


> agreed.
> 
> it's also a shame i can name 90 percent of them from a photo :blush:
> 
> is that an old jensen i see in the mix in the last photo?


:laugh: two jensens. Which one you want... cheap


----------



## legend94

imjustjason said:


> :laugh: two jensens. Which one you want... cheap


i will check with a friend to see if he wants one. he has one like the one on the bottom that has all the adjustments on top. actually a neat amp and he has been running it for probably a decade


----------



## smgreen20

sabrina said:


> Hi I am new to this but I am looking for a clarion Dsp 979e or 959e.


Ha, I wish you the best. I too have been looking for a 979 just for the collection. I have a 959, missing a button but works 100%. Sorry though, not for sale.


----------



## vwdave

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Send me the pics later when you get a chance. PM. I actually had a set of the 12" in a sealed enclosure and Aperiodic Enclosure. It was my first experience with RF and I will never forget it.!!!


I just,got the later model, power hx2. I'm now also looking for one. There is a power 12 on eBay right now but it is 8 ohms. I'm thinking about getting it for display purposes as 8 ohms won't do much.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

vwdave said:


> I just,got the later model, power hx2. I'm now also looking for one. There is a power 12 on eBay right now but it is 8 ohms. I'm thinking about getting it for display purposes as 8 ohms won't do much.


Thanks for checking it out. This thread is 300 plus pages. So I am going to make my way through it. See if those that post them, still have them.

Yes there are a few sets on ebay. I would like to have three ten's at the end of the day.

Have a Great Day!.


----------



## StockA4

This is Soundboy's picture from page one of the "old school collector's thread"







. 

Sony XES-P1. There is a proprietary 4 pin remote plug just beneath the power and ground terminals. Can anyone explain exactly where each of those wires go? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I have yet to find anything in the owner's manual, or anywhere else online.

Thank you.


----------



## The Dude

Does this help: Sony XES-P1 problem - Please help anyone that's familiar - CARSOUND.COM Forum

From OldOneEye: *I have a owners manual at home I could make you a copy of for the cost of printing and shipping.

You need to hook up some of those wires.

The gray one is remote in.
Red is for the accesory 12+
Violet is to switch from an analog to a digital on the aux input. Not hooked up is for analog (to run the t1).
Blue/white is remote turn on lead out.

Juan*


----------



## StockA4

The Dude said:


> Does this help: Sony XES-P1 problem - Please help anyone that's familiar - CARSOUND.COM Forum
> 
> From OldOneEye: *I have a owners manual at home I could make you a copy of for the cost of printing and shipping.
> 
> You need to hook up some of those wires.
> 
> The gray one is remote in.
> Red is for the accesory 12+
> Violet is to switch from an analog to a digital on the aux input. Not hooked up is for analog (to run the t1).
> Blue/white is remote turn on lead out.
> 
> Juan*


Thank you!!!


----------



## HardCoreDore

Wow! I'm always a little taken-back by high end Sony gear. I guess i just never saw much of it back in the day. I did have a Sony ES home theater receiver that was tits, though.


----------



## NCSUsq

+1 love some old sony ES stuff. I ran a e9000es preamp for years... the ES stuff is about the only sony's I'll touch.


----------



## StockA4

I still run Sony today. Namely the gen 1 XES stuff. I have to tell you, those early amps are truly remarkable.

Here are a couple things Sony;

































I will have some gen 2 XES equipment soon enough!


----------



## StockA4

Carver.


----------



## [email protected]'go

I wrote an article about this Sony XES, here (in french, sorry): Sony XES Mobile, série 1 (1991), le pionnier 

And I've got the pdf copy on this XES P1, T1 and X1

My brochure is here: Catalogue autoradio SONY vintage mobile ES 1991 (1) 

Too, I wrote another artical about the Sony ES Mobile: Sony CDX 910rds; un combiné évolutif haut de gamme


----------



## StockA4

Adcom.


----------



## StockA4

[email protected]'go said:


> I wrote an article about this Sony XES, here (in french, sorry): Sony XES Mobile, série 1 (1991), le pionnier
> 
> And I've got the pdf copy on this XES P1, T1 and X1
> 
> My brochure is here: Catalogue autoradio SONY vintage mobile ES 1991 (1)
> 
> Too, I wrote another artical about the Sony ES Mobile: Sony CDX 910rds; un combiné évolutif haut de gamme



Excellent stuff!


----------



## HardCoreDore

StockA4 said:


> Adcom.


Custom heatsink paint? I've never seen red before


----------



## StockA4

HardCoreDore said:


> Custom heatsink paint? I've never seen red before


Yes it is.


----------



## Old Skewl

StockA4 said:


> Yes it is.


Those Adcoms sure are purty


----------



## StockA4

Old Skewl said:


> Those Adcoms sure are purty


Thank you. I'm especially taken by all the pretty green lights inside. I fired them up for a listen the other day and realized I didn't have the right cables. And these aren't just "run out and buy" cables!


----------



## HardCoreDore

StockA4 said:


> Thank you. I'm especially taken by all the pretty green lights inside. I fired them up for a listen the other day and realized I didn't have the right cables. And these aren't just "run out and buy" cables!


Nope. I'm pretty sure they're 5 pin DIN cables. Proprietary too.


----------



## StockA4

HardCoreDore said:


> Nope. I'm pretty sure they're 5 pin DIN cables. Proprietary too.


That's what I thought, until I started trying to find some. Here's what my manual says;








5 pin XLR's with 5 pin to 3 pin adapters, then 3 pin XLR's to rca's.
It's a bit of a pain. I have a friend making some for me as soon as I buy the parts.


----------



## imjustjason

You can get them off ebay for cheap. Just search XLR DMX 5-pin. That's for the cables. You'll need the Adcom line driver to use the actual cables. Or like you say you can make up RCA adapters, which I found was easiest just to get the DMX cable in the length you want and put RCA's on one end. Using this pin layout.


----------



## TrickyRicky

imjustjason said:


> You can get them off ebay for cheap. Just search XLR DMX 5-pin. That's for the cables. You'll need the Adcom line driver to use the actual cables. Or like you say you can make up RCA adapters, which I found was easiest just to get the DMX cable in the length you want and put RCA's on one end. Using this pin layout.


I thought I've seen that diagram before...yep that simple to make. No need to pay big bucks for one when you can purchase the ends yourself and make them.


----------



## NCSUsq

Adcom car amps... In my dreams... Got a gfa2535/gtp350 on some jbls in my apt... But man would I love to hear some in my car.... Maybe I'll run across some one day...


----------



## legend94

Adcom....still some of the best ever.


----------



## RandomBeat

those adcoms above rank up high on the sexiset old school evea!!!


----------



## HardCoreDore

They sold them at my local car stereo shop back in the mid 90's. I couldn't afford them back then as i was just a teenager. They're so rare now that they still cost a lot. I may need to look into them again...


----------



## StockA4

imjustjason said:


> You can get them off ebay for cheap. Just search XLR DMX 5-pin. That's for the cables. You'll need the Adcom line driver to use the actual cables. Or like you say you can make up RCA adapters, which I found was easiest just to get the DMX cable in the length you want and put RCA's on one end. Using this pin layout.


Thank you. I have the 4600, but hadn't looked at the manual yet.


----------



## 63flip

Here's a couple of Rockford pieces in my collection. 

2 pairs of 8's. XLC's and Powers. 




...Punch 40x2 and Power bd1500.1.


----------



## HardCoreDore

Those XLC's are impressive looking. What year were they produced?


----------



## 63flip

HardCoreDore said:


> Those XLC's are impressive looking. What year were they produced?



I'm pretty sure they were introduced in 1998.


----------



## vwdave

Just picked up these beauties. Not sure what I'm going to do with them yet. The 2100 is spoken for once I test it and make any repairs necessary. According to the seller that 2100 came from snoop dogs car about 15 years ago. Does anyone have any magazine articles about snoop dogs car to confirm that had any of these amps? It is customized...I'll get pictures of that at some point.


















This appears to be brand new. Early pcx? I thought they were made in Korea, yet this one says handcrafted in the USA (some of these amps say designed in the USA and some say nothing about the USA)


----------



## edouble101

One day I'll own a 2100


----------



## vwdave

Getting the 2100 and the tune driver allowed me to cross a couple of my old favorites off my list of amps I'd like to someday own.

One of these days I need to start selling off some of my prized collection.


----------



## HardCoreDore

I think @bigdwiz amp dyno'd a 2100. I was shocked that it didn't make rated power. Maybe something was wrong with it...


----------



## ryanr7386

Just found this baby on fee-bay. Minty fresh Alpine 7914. Owner stated in correspondence it has low hours of use. Certainly looks like it. We'll see if the two bills I dropped pan out huh? I'll follow up once I get it in my hands.


----------



## mosconiac

HardCoreDore said:


> I think @bigdwiz amp dyno'd a 2100. I was shocked that it didn't make rated power. Maybe something was wrong with it...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ar1tqVCNfM


----------



## Guy

mosconiac said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ar1tqVCNfM


And with the turbo button  engaged...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiZXLYwCfZU


----------



## HardCoreDore

That's Dynamic power though... Not real world at all. I'm guessing all the old school Orions were rated dynamically as "The Beast" he tested didn't make it's rated power either.


----------



## legend94

63flip said:


> I'm pretty sure they were introduced in 1998.



that's about when i started seeing them in local shops. they are not sq subs but really were not designed to be.


----------



## fenndarr

After reading some of the forum I decided to dig into the time capsule buried in the back of the closet. System was removed from my 87 Monte SS in 94 when I sold the car do to expanding family(really miss that car). System is an alpine
7390 with 4390 remote
5952V shuttle
Two 3542 amp's(running 6X9's & 6 1/2's)
3540 amp.(running tweeters)
6394 6X9"
6 1/2" went with car.
6011 tweeters
Decided to hook it up and see if everything still worked after 20 years in a box, typical 7390 no sound do to leaking caps. After reading the forum figured what the hell the old girls not working anyway, time for a project. Quick order to digikey, 66 audio caps and 8 hours later she's alive and sounding as good as ever. Now I just need the SS back.


----------



## lostthumb

ryanr7386 said:


> Just found this baby on fee-bay. Minty fresh Alpine 7914. Owner stated in correspondence it has low hours of use. Certainly looks like it. We'll see if the two bills I dropped pan out huh? I'll follow up once I get it in my hands.


Nice find!!


----------



## edouble101

Here are three more additions to my collection. BNIB MTX BTA100, BNIB US Amps USA-400 and a minty Punch 75HD with chrome shroud


----------



## HardCoreDore

fenndarr said:


> After reading some of the forum I decided to dig into the time capsule buried in the back of the closet. System was removed from my 87 Monte SS in 94 when I sold the car do to expanding family(really miss that car). System is an alpine
> 7390 with 4390 remote
> 5952V shuttle
> Two 3542 amp's(running 6X9's & 6 1/2's)
> 3540 amp.(running tweeters)
> 6394 6X9"
> 6 1/2" went with car.
> 6011 tweeters
> Decided to hook it up and see if everything still worked after 20 years in a box, typical 7390 no sound do to leaking caps. After reading the forum figured what the hell the old girls not working anyway, time for a project. Quick order to digikey, 66 audio caps and 8 hours later she's alive and sounding as good as ever. Now I just need the SS back.


I didn't realize those old alpine amps suffered from leaky caps. I do realize that all caps go bad eventually, but i've always thought of those Alpines as somewhat bullet-proof.


----------



## fenndarr

Amp's were fine, only the 7390 deck was affected by the leaking cap's. Common problem with the older alpine decks that were built using a fish oil based electrolytic capacitors from what I've read. Not all were bad but figured it's apart mite as well replace them all while I was at it and for the price of $41 and some time, it's as good as new and well worth the effort.


----------



## vwdave

Damn, 66 audio caps for $41, that's inexpensive. I guess they'd have to be small considering they are in a head unit rather than an amp.

Pictures?


----------



## fenndarr

That's what I thought to after pricing them out($0.33 to $0.69 ea) and that was in Canadian $ with tax & shipping. They were really small w 4 to11mm, H 5 to 6.3mm. Went with the Nichicon MW audio series caps to get the height, any taller would have interfered with the cassette mechanism. I read were it cost $300+ to have these units fixed, not a bad profit for a bit of time and some eye strain. Pain in the a** removing the caps, not so bad putting them back in.


----------



## lasian

i actually really like of them


----------



## fenndarr

Yes I do to, just at the time I wanted to replace them with the best series audio cap I could get ( that's just me) but most were to tall (11mm+). I paid like $1000+ Canadian for this head unit when purchased back in the day, the 7390 hu sounded awesome and I wanted it as good as new or better if I could (hard to improve on perfection though ). My old ears probably would not be able to tell the difference anymore anyway and it does sound awesome again, mission accomplished.


----------



## ryanr7386

Your lucky the caps didn't corrode the board! Now you need a 7909 pullout so you can interchange them.


----------



## legend94

vwdave said:


> Damn, 66 audio caps for $41, that's inexpensive. I guess they'd have to be small considering they are in a head unit rather than an amp.
> 
> Pictures?


You read my mind. I was trying to picture 66 caps in a small space.

8 hours sounds good, would have taken me 8 days.


----------



## ryanr7386

Did you replace the ceramic caps as well?


----------



## fenndarr

Lucky is right, I think there were only 4 or 5 caps that didn't show any signs of leakage. removed them all, cleaned the board and spent some time staring at it under my mag. lite for damage but all was good. I looked at the 7909 at the time but I had so many tapes I went with the 7390 with remote, at the time I think I was the only guy around with a remote in a car (way cool at the time) and the 5952 cd changer. Had to actually go out and buy some cd's to try the it out lol. My only regret was not getting the 5959 at the time. Gotta say car was used at quite a few tailgate parties back in the day,nothing better hot summer night,girls,beer and great tunes. If we could only turn back time.


----------



## fenndarr

No just the electrolytic capacitors, then tested it to make sure there were no other issue's and it worked fine. New here and if I can figure how to attach some photo's I will.


----------



## fenndarr

Already had it apart so once I got in a rhythm it went pretty good, like I said pain in the a** removing them, replacing them went pretty quickly.


----------



## fenndarr

fenndarr said:


> No just the electrolytic capacitors, then tested it to make sure there were no other issue's and it worked fine. New here and if I can figure how to attach some photo's I will.


photo's, hope it works. Before replacing bad caps.


----------



## [email protected]'go

Ouchhhh!!

I'm enjoying ALL old Alpine 79xx


----------



## subwoofery

legend94 said:


> Adcom....still some of the best ever.


Adcom afficionados... Does any of you know/have an oldschool magazine where an Adcom amp has been tested? 

Thanks, 
Kelvin


----------



## normalicy

subwoofery said:


> Adcom afficionados... Does any of you know/have an oldschool magazine where an Adcom amp has been tested?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kelvin


I know that I have seen at least one over the years. I seem to recall that it did right at rated. Adcom wasn't really targeting cheaters so much as sound quality.


----------



## fenndarr

vwdave said:


> Damn, 66 audio caps for $41, that's inexpensive. I guess they'd have to be small considering they are in a head unit rather than an amp.
> 
> Pictures?


Here's some before & after of 7390 re-cap and my geto test bench, with some old school 7390,5952,3542's,3540,6011 tweeters and 6394 6X9's and not so old school alpines that I just picked up off ebay CDA-9857, CDA-9853,IVA-W200 and a CHA-S634 cd changer.


----------



## HardCoreDore

You've obviously got much steadier hands than i do. I struggled replacing some larger caps on my Plasma TV'S power supply a few months ago. It still doesn't work either ?


----------



## fenndarr

HardCoreDore said:


> You've obviously got much steadier hands than i do. I struggled replacing some larger caps on my Plasma TV'S power supply a few months ago. It still doesn't work either ?


Hands not bad,eye's not so good up close anymore, most expensive part of fix was the magnifying glass with light I had to buy so I could see what I was doing.


----------



## legend94

subwoofery said:


> Adcom afficionados... Does any of you know/have an oldschool magazine where an Adcom amp has been tested?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kelvin


I wish I had one! I have an idea of someone to ask however. 



fenndarr said:


> photo's, hope it works. Before replacing bad caps.


thanks for posting those pics. looks like you did some great work!


----------



## NRA4ever

I have a small collection. Home audio Hafler 220 amp 110 preamp Technics turntable & about 450 albums. Car audio 3 US amps 400x 600x Merlin 42 Phoenix gold 2 475 ti & 1 MS 275 & 15 band eq crossover Earthquake Power 300 TX Yamaha 300 Speakers MB Quart reference series 316 3 way components Good old German build. Boston pro 5.25 components. I will try to get them in one pic if I can


----------



## Notloudenuf

I did not purchase this but it is for sale at a small appliance store in the town I work in. They have a small corner for "car audio"


----------



## [email protected]'go

RF Punch 45HD


----------



## brackac

There has to be someone out there with an original Rockford Fosgate Symmetry.



http://i.imgur.com/3nJ9DC7.jpg


----------



## smgreen20

I know of two people. One has his new in boxes.


----------



## [email protected]'go

Are the same RF Symmetry of my article, here?? Rockford Fosgate Symmetry EPX2 et E28 : la réponse aux constructeurs HdG 

I don't think


----------



## narvarr

Alto Mobile processor


----------



## SUX 2BU

Nice Alto. Have you tested it? Is it noise-free?


----------



## narvarr

SUX 2BU said:


> Nice Alto. Have you tested it? Is it noise-free?


Haven't tested it yet, but the seller says he had no issues with noise.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Hopefully it doesn't. I bought a mint Drive 30 almost 10 years ago and only recently had the opportunity to try it out this past summer. Sounded great.....until I started my truck. Killer alternator whine. So now I get to try and diagnose the issue but I've only had alt whine twice in my audio systems. Once was with an AC ESP-2 and now this, so I suspect it's the Drive 30 but I have to find out for sure. Really ticks me off too because the features of it are awesome.


----------



## narvarr

SUX 2BU said:


> Hopefully it doesn't. I bought a mint Drive 30 almost 10 years ago and only recently had the opportunity to try it out this past summer. Sounded great.....until I started my truck. Killer alternator whine. So now I get to try and diagnose the issue but I've only had alt whine twice in my audio systems. Once was with an AC ESP-2 and now this, so I suspect it's the Drive 30 but I have to find out for sure. Really ticks me off too because the features of it are awesome.


In my honest opinion, it's features are good enough that I would find someone to make a custom power supply to get rid of the noise. No current car audio processor can touch it when you consider what it's capable of doing.


----------



## itchnertamatoa

been a while since I been on here .. 
thought it was time to get some pics up ...


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Holy **** ^^ nice Soundstream man!!! Havent seen those in for ever


----------



## HardCoreDore

Does that changer hold 1000 cd's?


----------



## brumledb

PG Tantrum 500.2 and 400.4 Bought new in 2002 and still doing work. Some of the best money I ever spent.


----------



## zinophile

Nice Soundstream STP-480! I have one of the tuners, still trying to find the pre-amp to go with it.


----------



## naujokas

Today I received a gift - *Тонар РП-303А*, first vacuum fluorescent and led display radio in USSR, fully working


----------



## ZombieHunter85

brumledb said:


> PG Tantrum 500.2 and 400.4 Bought new in 2002 and still doing work. Some of the best money I ever spent.


I've got 2 of those! also have 2 600.4 4 channels. Waiting for the right vehicle to install them in. Still can't find a decent priced 1200.1


----------



## ZombieHunter85

A little dusty.


----------



## ZombieHunter85




----------



## HardCoreDore

Are all of the tantrum PG amps pretty good? I know they weren't built here, but are they comparable to the zx/ti series?


----------



## brumledb

HardCoreDore said:


> Are all of the tantrum PG amps pretty good? I know they weren't built here, but are they comparable to the zx/ti series?


These are some great amps. I believe these were the last US made PG amps. As I stated above, I have had mine since 2003 and they still perform. Never had any trouble whatsoever.


----------



## brumledb

ZombieHunter85 said:


> I've got 2 of those! also have 2 600.4 4 channels. Waiting for the right vehicle to install them in. Still can't find a decent priced 1200.1


I hear you about the 1200.1. I actually saw one on ebay a while back and didn't pick it up when the opportunity presented itself. Now I am needing/wanting a 1,000-1,200 RMS @ 4ohm amp and can't find one.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Tantrums were made offshore, Taiwan to be exact. But the design is exactly the same as the XS, the tantrums have more robust semi's. The 1200 might be different IIRC it had a tripath chip.


----------



## HardCoreDore

TrickyRicky said:


> Tantrums were made offshore, Taiwan to be exact. But the design is exactly the same as the XS, the tantrums have more robust semi's. The 1200 might be different IIRC it had a tripath chip.


That's what I thought. I'm pretty sure the Ti's were the last to be made here. The XS amps were pretty dependable so I may have to buy some of these Tantrums if I come across them.


----------



## ryanr7386

How about some Old Alpine goodness?


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ Nice pieces right there. Not what I consider 'old skool' or vintage Alpine, but some of the best, latest pieces they have made even though they are getting on 10-15 years old!


----------



## ryanr7386

SUX 2BU said:


> ^ Nice pieces right there. Not what I consider 'old skool' or vintage Alpine, but some of the best, latest pieces they have made even though they are getting on 10-15 years old!


Ya, all NIB by the way except the H700. Very very little use though. Can't tell it was ever used before. I guess we need to determine what the age cut off is on this thread huh?


----------



## HardCoreDore

As far as i'm concerned anything over 10 years old and being of very high quality is "old school" enough for me.


----------



## 1styearsi

HardCoreDore said:


> That's what I thought. I'm pretty sure the Ti's were the last to be made here. The XS amps were pretty dependable so I may have to buy some of these Tantrums if I come across them.


i had a 1200.1 my friend has 2 1200.1's and a tantrum 500....all 3 are made in the U.S.A.
same guy has 2 XS2500's a XS250 and XS4600.
as a matter of fact if you look at the posted the pic of his 4 channel Tantrum box it say's custom manufactured in the U.S.A. under the bar code. till they name a city in China USA i'm saying they were made right here..LOL


----------



## brumledb

1styearsi said:


> i had a 1200.1 my friend has 2 1200.1's and a tantrum 500....all 3 are made in the U.S.A.
> same guy has 2 XS2500's a XS250 and XS4600.


Think your friend would be interested in parting ways with one of the 1200.1's?


----------



## 1styearsi

brumledb said:


> Think your friend would be interested in parting ways with one of the 1200.1's?


i can ask but he act's like "PHOENIX GOLD'S" are actually made of gold.LOL
i sold my 1200.1 for 200 on egay it was like new. i kinda kick myself but i had too much audio stuff laying around and i wanted money for gun's.
i'll LUK


----------



## ryanr7386

ryanr7386 said:


> Just found this baby on fee-bay. Minty fresh Alpine 7914. Owner stated in correspondence it has low hours of use. Certainly looks like it. We'll see if the two bills I dropped pan out huh? I'll follow up once I get it in my hands.


Follow up to my initial posting. Above are before photos and the following are after refurbishment. Completely went through the deck and cleaned it up thoroughly, re lubricated and cleaned Laser and internals. 

Dryed up lubricants:




Disassembled/Cleaned Nose piece and re assembled:


Freshened up the Chassis with some Black Satin:


Upgraded the RCA's with some newer Alpines from parts deck laying about:


Nose piece is Mint, usually the silk screening is worn off on these decks!







Not bad for a Twenty year old deck!


----------



## HardCoreDore

How can you clean the dust from behind an LCD on a deck? It seems like every deck I've ever owned has this issue. It's maddening. How does it get in there? I have a detachable face Eclipse btw.


----------



## ryanr7386

HardCoreDore said:


> How can you clean the dust from behind an LCD on a deck? It seems like every deck I've ever owned has this issue. It's maddening. How does it get in there? I have a detachable face Eclipse btw.


Have you tried a can of Air? These old Alpines are a little different. I actually take the nose piece apart, disassemble the keys and soak the nose and all the individual parts in hot soapy water. I lightly brush everything, rinse, lube the keypads and re assemble. While the nose is off you can clean the LCD screen with air or alcohol wipes.


----------



## SHAGGS

Did the clear RCA boots come with the new ends? Home made? 
Regardless, me likey.


----------



## 1996blackmax

ryanr7386 said:


> Follow up to my initial posting. Above are before photos and the following are after refurbishment. Completely went through the deck and cleaned it up thoroughly, re lubricated and cleaned Laser and internals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for a Twenty year old deck!



That is a sweet looking HU. It's too bad that they aren't made like this any longer.


----------



## HardCoreDore

ryanr7386 said:


> Have you tried a can of Air? These old Alpines are a little different. I actually take the nose piece apart, disassemble the keys and soak the nose and all the individual parts in hot soapy water. I lightly brush everything, rinse, lube the keypads and re assemble. While the nose is off you can clean the LCD screen with air or alcohol wipes.


I'll give the air duster a shot. Thanks


----------



## 1styearsi

posting pics is a pain in the ass here.
2 RF POWER DVC 10'S like new
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16101370603/in/photostream/
MY PPI'S
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16720246422/in/photostream/
FOR THE AMPS IN MY CAR I'M DOING SOME COSMETICS 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16533903110/in/photostream/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16695423096/in/photostream/
I HAVE HAD THIS FOR OVER 15 YEARS I USED IT FOR ABOUT 3 THEY STILL MAKE THIS EXACT MODEL
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16721321695/in/photostream/

never had power put to them
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16720062601/in/photostream/
I have more stuff but you get the idea


----------



## evnldr

WRX/Z28 said:


> Check out some of the stuff in this pic. Yes, that's me in the middle, sporting an oversized directv shirt for the photo because IIRC my t-shirt was deemed offensive, and they made me change for the picture. Laugh away! :laugh:


I know the guy in the Orion shirt. Small world.


----------



## Theslaking

SHAGGS said:


> Did the clear RCA boots come with the new ends? Home made?
> Regardless, me likey.



Come with Alpine rca harness's.


----------



## Theslaking

ryanr7386 said:


> How about some Old Alpine goodness?


I like your style.


----------



## ryanr7386

Theslaking said:


> I like your style.


Ya, definitely a nice combination.


----------



## ryanr7386

Quote:
Originally Posted by SHAGGS View Post 
Did the clear RCA boots come with the new ends? Home made? 
Regardless, me likey.




Come with Alpine rca harness's. 

I bought a 7998R parts deck a few weeks back to scavenge parts (Toslink) from and removed the green front and rear rca's and used them on it.


----------



## HardCoreDore

Theslaking said:


> I like your style.


That is a nice looking combo. Did you have to modify your dash to hold both a din and a din 1/2 deck?


----------



## DBlevel




----------



## DBlevel

My next little project......


----------



## HardCoreDore

DBlevel said:


> My next little project......


Did someone try to sand or scrape the Fultron label off that 'Belle?


----------



## DBlevel

HardCoreDore said:


> Did someone try to sand or scrape the Fultron label off that 'Belle?



Don't know, didn't ask.


----------



## HardCoreDore

DBlevel said:


> Don't know, didn't ask.


I've always wanted one of those. Not the "baby belle" mind you, but the full on Memphis Belle like yours. Are the specs similar to the more recent model?


----------



## DBlevel

Somewhat....... It's a 6 channel instead of the 5 channel but about the same. A little lower rating on the sub channel.

4 x 75W/2 x 150W @ 4 ohms
4 x 150W/2 x 300W @ 2 ohms
2 x 300W/1 x 600W @ 4 ohms


----------



## Theslaking

HardCoreDore said:


> That is a nice looking combo. Did you have to modify your dash to hold both a din and a din 1/2 deck?


I did. Made a homemade dash kit.


----------



## HardCoreDore

Anyone noticed this old school goodness on Ebay? I always wanted one of these. It was too expensive back in '95 and it's still too expensive now. One can dream though... 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321682870402&alt=web


----------



## OBeerWANKenobi

Here's what I just picked up last night.








































The 8701's are NOS NIB
The Davinci was only used by the shop on their wall.

Best yet, these things still actually came with a receipt!


----------



## HardCoreDore

Incredible finds right there! That DaVinci looks flawless. Are you using it in a build?


----------



## OBeerWANKenobi

HardCoreDore said:


> Incredible finds right there! That DaVinci looks flawless. Are you using it in a build?


I agree, it was pretty lucky.

I was actually just going in there to see if they had any decent component speakers to use and I was planning on digging my Lil'Wonder and SS 10.2 out of storage to actually use in a very mild build. Turns out they had nothing new that was decent (it seems like the car audio scene is kinda down around here) but we started reminiscing about the "old days" and one of the guys remembered me from back then when I used to compete. He says, "Hey, look what we still have in this back room". I couldn't believe it.

So I told them to talk with the owner and see what he'd take for the stuff and 2 days later we agreed to a deal.
They've got some other older subs and stuff laying about still as well. I might be back to scrounge through the rest of the collection.


Anyway, yeah, I think I will end up using the Davinci even though it's way overkill for what I had originally planned.

I'm thinking the Davinci flush mounted and nestled in between two 12" subs in my trunk. 8701's doing front work. Hopefully re-coned clarion's in the rear.

This is going in a 1969 Camaro that I built last year. It's a pro-touring setup with a fuel injected LS1 and a 6 speed.

I'm stuck on a head unit though. Still not sure what to do there. It's gotta be at least a 7" screen because I NEED a backup camera in that thing. Visibility is pretty crappy.


----------



## HardCoreDore

Pics of that LS1 swapped Camaro when your finished or it didn't happen. I love those cars.


----------



## OBeerWANKenobi

HardCoreDore said:


> Pics of that LS1 swapped Camaro when your finished or it didn't happen. I love those cars.


Hopefully this will tide you over until the stereo get's installed:



















And technically an LS1 does have 350 CID so the fender badges are still correct.

Some people think stereo wiring is hard.....










Whoops, who did that?









Old school in old school.


----------



## HardCoreDore

Beautiful car. A friend in high school had an SS Nova with the same paint scheme. 

Is the LS1 a crate motor or a swap from a late 90's- early 00's vette/camaro/trans am?


----------



## Darth SQ

Let's not get too far off the beaten os car "audio" theme of this thread.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## OBeerWANKenobi

HardCoreDore said:


> Beautiful car. A friend in high school had an SS Nova with the same paint scheme.
> 
> Is the LS1 a crate motor or a swap from a late 90's- early 00's vette/camaro/trans am?


I bought it from a junk yard out of a 2004 GTO with 60,000 miles on it. I adapted the computer, wiring and even made use of the transmission mount from the GTO. I'm running just about 450hp and still getting 22mpg. It's like having your cake and eating it too. LOL

It's got some 19" rims in its near future and suspension modifications too. Blew my wad on the rims though this year so that'll have to wait. Darn house needs a roof. Sigh.

ETA: Admin ninja....sorry about the hijack.


----------



## HardCoreDore

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Let's not get too far off the beaten os car "audio" theme of this thread.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Bret I've got a couple of art series in transit that i picked up on Ebay the other day. All connections were included and they look to be in good condition. Hopefully the guy packed them so they don't get damaged in shipping. I'll post pics and ask your opinion when i get them.


----------



## Old Skewl

Hey! I think a '69 Camaro is more Old school than most of the equipment in this thread. Ha ha! Love it! RS hidden headlights are my favs. Good luck with the build. I sold my '69 Nova SS with a 434ci small block, M-22 and 12 bolt posi a couple years ago. Damn I miss that car.


----------



## Darth SQ

HardCoreDore said:


> Bret I've got a couple of art series in transit that i picked up on Ebay the other day. All connections were included and they look to be in good condition. Hopefully the guy packed them so they don't get damaged in shipping. I'll post pics and ask your opinion when i get them.


:thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Alpine8080

Awesome thread!


----------



## naujokas

is this thing on my desk now, I'm thinking if I need it in my collection http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2200125-post9411.html , and how much money to give for this item (owner wants about $20) .............
*GRUNDIG SCD5390* and *GRUNDIG MCD36
*


----------



## HardCoreDore

naujokas said:


> is this thing on my desk now, I'm thinking if I need it in my collection http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2200125-post9411.html , and how much money to give for this item (owner wants about $20) .............
> *GRUNDIG SCD5390* and *GRUNDIG MCD36
> *


I've never heard of that brand before. What country are you in?


----------



## SHAGGS

HardCoreDore said:


> I've never heard of that brand before. What country are you in?


Vilnius is the capital of Lithuania. 
I remembered that from "Hunt for the Red October". 
That's where Sean Connery's character was from. 
Ah, the random things you don't know you know, until you know them.


----------



## vinman

Wow that's a really nice looking deck naujokas :2thumbsup:

Looks like you can change the display colour to green and I think part of the front plate is removable to discourage theft ...

Very simple user friendly layout , yet refined 

If the transport and laser in both units is working fine i would buy half a dozen of them at that price 

Can you show pictures of the rear , outputs , wiring etc ?

Thank you ....... Vin


----------



## naujokas

vinman said:


> Wow that's a really nice looking deck naujokas :2thumbsup:
> 
> Looks like you can change the display colour to green and I think part of the front plate is removable to discourage theft ...
> 
> Very simple user friendly layout , yet refined
> 
> If the transport and laser in both units is working fine i would buy half a dozen of them at that price
> 
> Can you show pictures of the rear , outputs , wiring etc ?
> 
> Thank you ....... Vin


ok, but only for the next week


----------



## vinman

No problem , thank you in advance


----------



## ryanr7386

HardCoreDore said:


> I've never heard of that brand before. What country are you in?


I had a Grundig which came in a Jetta back in the day. Wow, brings back some memories.


----------



## austriuz

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


PHP:


----------



## quality_sound

HardCoreDore said:


> I've never heard of that brand before. What country are you in?


Grundig was used in some US cars in the 70s, 80s, and maybe early 90s.


----------



## [email protected]'go

Nextly, new HU at home, NIB

 

I don't know Naïko. And you?
:worried:


----------



## ADCS-1

If i remember correct, you have front and rear low-level output on a DIN-plug. This combo sold lots all over Europe mid/late 90`s. Quality at same level as Blaupunkt, the other big German company.
Grundig was more mainstream-focused, with focus on head units and cheap speakers, small amps (with Donald Duck-watts), and was a boring brand. 
For this price this combo is as cheap as you can get.


----------



## edouble101

I just got this beauty in. Anybody want to guess what it is? Should be easy for you guys to pick this out.


----------



## HardCoreDore

Looks like a Zed design to me, or perhaps a Zed clone.


----------



## 1styearsi

edouble101 said:


> I just got this beauty in. Anybody want to guess what it is? Should be easy for you guys to pick this out.


it's a kicker!! is it a zr 360 or zr 1000


----------



## vwdave

Only 8 FETs and 8 caps in the power supply, I don't see that being a 1000 watt amp. Must be the smaller one. That terroid looks nasty thought. It would appear that some parts of the power supply were really overbuilt.


----------



## vinman

Terroid ? 

Terrestrial .... Tyrannosaurus ..... Terrorist


----------



## smgreen20

It's a kicker amp, one of two possible. 
ZR1000 or the XS100.


----------



## vwdave

vinman said:


> Terroid ?
> 
> Terrestrial .... Tyrannosaurus ..... Terrorist


Lol

I believe it's also referred to as a transformer.

The thing that looks like a wire donut.


----------



## 1996blackmax

Definitely Kicker....ZR600?


----------



## edouble101

1styearsi said:


> it's a kicker!! is it a zr 360 or zr 1000





smgreen20 said:


> It's a kicker amp, one of two possible.
> ZR1000 or the XS100.





1996blackmax said:


> Definitely Kicker....ZR600?















vwdave said:


> Only 8 FETs and 8 caps in the power supply, I don't see that being a 1000 watt amp. Must be the smaller one. That terroid looks nasty thought. It would appear that some parts of the power supply were really overbuilt.


Actually closer to 2000 watts

https://youtu.be/quDA0H1XB7w


----------



## HardCoreDore

edouble101 said:


> Actually closer to 2000 watts
> 
> https://youtu.be/quDA0H1XB7w


That's a hell of an amp right there.


----------



## vwdave

Wow, impressive.


----------



## edouble101

Now I have to decide to use this or my Linear Power 4.1HVS to power my subs. What do you guys think?


----------



## HardCoreDore

edouble101 said:


> Now I have to decide to use this or my Linear Power 4.1HVS to power my subs. What do you guys think?


What size fuse does that Kicker require?


----------



## edouble101

HardCoreDore said:


> What size fuse does that Kicker require?


150A


----------



## 1styearsi

edouble101 said:


> Actually closer to 2000 watts
> 
> https://youtu.be/quDA0H1XB7w


zr1000 dam i was right. i second guessed myself on the 1000 when i put up the 360.all the zr's were way under rated they all were 1 ohm stereo 2 ohm mono i had 2 zr120's and a 360.great amp's i would run them today if they weren't so huge.the best amp's kicker ever made as a matter of fact Alma Gates (R.I.P) switched from PPI to kicker ZR's in the legendary bronco...


----------



## HardCoreDore

IIRC they were the very first Kicker amps they produced. They were strictly a speaker company until about '96.


----------



## lostthumb

HardCoreDore said:


> IIRC they were the very first Kicker amps they produced. They were strictly a speaker company until about '96.


There was an earlier generation of these amps. The heatsinks were a bit smaller. I will try to find a pic or two. And somehow, I remember the impulse amps too.


----------



## HardCoreDore

lostthumb said:


> There was an earlier generation of these amps. The heatsinks were a bit smaller. I will try to find a pic or two. And somehow, I remember the impulse amps too.


Yea, i forgot about the impulse amps. They were made by someone else though i think. I remember an article in CA&E about kicker's foray into the amp game. The reviews were pretty damn good IIRC.


----------



## edouble101

I am fairly certain that this is the first generation Kicker amp, if not their first ZR1000. The toroid is beautiful on this amp, I'll have to take a close-up pic


----------



## capea4

i used to run a set of Morel 5.25 separates off of one of those ZR1000's, its sounded great


----------



## HardCoreDore

capea4 said:


> i used to run a set of Morel 5.25 separates off of one of those ZR1000's, its sounded great


Talk about headroom... Jesus!


----------



## capea4

yea that was shawnk's idea, he likes headroom, we then has a XS100 on 3 A/D/S 12's


----------



## HardCoreDore

Here's the couple of Art Series I picked up on Ebay. They are in pretty good shape. The stickers are still in place on the back panel. The molex connectors appear to be in good working condition as well. Now i just need to find another A600.2 and I van run my whole system on PPI Art. 

Gut pics to come when I get a minute. 










A200.2



























A600.2


----------



## vwguy383

^^^^^^^ nice pick up of the art series! Why are the bottoms concave like that? It looks like both are. I understand that the FETS and stuff are held down with the bottoms, but they look over tightened. And the sticker is still intact.

Thanks
Justin


----------



## HardCoreDore

vwguy383 said:


> ^^^^^^^ nice pick up of the art series! Why are the bottoms concave like that? It looks like both are. I understand that the FETS and stuff are held down with the bottoms, but they look over tightened. And the sticker is still intact.
> 
> Thanks
> Justin


I was wondering the same thing actually. I'm hoping either they are supposed to be that way, or if not that nothing inside is damaged. I wouldn't think the back cover would "hold down the fets". I've never seen a design like that, at least i don't think so. 

I paid $220 shipped for both which is a deal if they work. If not the seller will let me return them so... Fingers crossed...


----------



## edouble101

capea4 said:


> yea that was shawnk's idea, he likes headroom, we then has a XS100 on 3 A/D/S 12's


What amp is XS100?


----------



## vwguy383

HardCoreDore said:


> I was wondering the same thing actually. I'm hoping either they are supposed to be that way, or if not that nothing inside is damaged. I wouldn't think the back cover would "hold down the fets". I've never seen a design like that, at least i don't think so.
> 
> I paid $220 shipped for both which is a deal if they work. If not the seller will let me return them so... Fingers crossed...


They do hold stuff down. Take one of the end caps off and you will see what im talking about. There are little fingers that hold them down.


----------



## Darth SQ

HardCoreDore said:


> Here's the couple of Art Series I picked up on Ebay. They are in pretty good shape. The stickers are still in place on the back panel. The molex connectors appear to be in good working condition as well. Now i just need to find another A600.2 and I van run my whole system on PPI Art.
> 
> Gut pics to come when I get a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A200.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A600.2


Now that's what I'm talkin' about.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwguy383

Theres the pro to talk too about it! Bret can you say something about the backs of the arts and what they do? Also, why the backs of his are bent or curved? Ever see that on any of them?


----------



## TerryTee

Audison Thesis PA Line


----------



## gotgixers

Sherwood A100X4


----------



## gotgixers

Orion 225R hcca Made in USA board


----------



## capea4

edouble101 said:


> What amp is XS100?


same amp as the ZR1000, but a high current version


----------



## gotgixers

MTX RT's ....


----------



## gotgixers

MMATS D300HC


----------



## gotgixers

MMATS DHC1400.1


----------



## gotgixers

RF 250a2 and Alphasonik pme-2050e (still has the clear plastic cover on it)


----------



## gotgixers

Cadence FX500 OS 5 ch amp


----------



## gotgixers

Kenwood KAC-1023


----------



## gotgixers

Kenwood KAC 923 and 823 I did have a pic with all three 23 series amps together on my test bench, but it says it is corrupt now for some reason ...


----------



## HardCoreDore

gotgixers said:


> RF 250a2 and Alphasonik pme-2050e (still has the clear plastic cover on it)


That's a Pre-Zed Alphasonic is it not? Nice looking amp.


----------



## gotgixers

A set of Audio Control EQT 1/3 octive EQ's ....


----------



## gotgixers

HardCoreDore said:


> That's a Pre-Zed Alphasonic is it not? Nice looking amp.


Yes, it is ....I have forgotten what year it is from, but very early ....

I keep it tucked away, and every once in awhile get it out and let it breathe a bit on the test bench......

And thank you ......


----------



## gotgixers

I've got several more, but I actually have to do some work at work today ......


----------



## 1996blackmax

HardCoreDore said:


> IIRC they were the very first Kicker amps they produced. They were strictly a speaker company until about '96.


They had the si series before the ZR, ZX, & XS.


----------



## HardCoreDore

1996blackmax said:


> They had the si series before the ZR, ZX, & XS.


Oh yeah. They were weird looking amps with clam-shell type boards.


----------



## DBlevel

Small family pic, I'll get the whole group one day soon.......


----------



## ZombieHunter85

^^Breakfast of champions!!


----------



## DBlevel

A couple more......... A pair of six channel goodies.


----------



## haakono

I may have posted this before, found this pic on my harddrive now..

Any love for the late 90s/early 2000s Focal Utopia/Audiom speakers? I bought the TLR tweeters new in 2000, and used a long time to source the Audiom 6W midrange and 7w2 midbass driver for the ultimate OS Focal front stage.. But I never seem to get myself a car where they can be made to properly fit..










Focal audiom TLR, audiom 6W and Utopia 7w2.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

holy [email protected]!
Those tweeters look mean.


----------



## HardCoreDore

haakono said:


> I may have posted this before, found this pic on my harddrive now..
> 
> Any love for the late 90s/early 2000s Focal Utopia/Audiom speakers? I bought the TLR tweeters new in 2000, and used a long time to source the Audiom 6W midrange and 7w2 midbass driver for the ultimate OS Focal front stage.. But I never seem to get myself a car where they can be made to properly fit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Focal audiom TLR, audiom 6W and Utopia 7w2.


Those tweeters would be hard to mount in any car. Those things are huge. I've never been able to afford Focal Utopias. But I've heard a set newer Utopia Be's and it was amazing.


----------



## naujokas

vinman said:


> Wow that's a really nice looking deck naujokas :2thumbsup:
> 
> Looks like you can change the display colour to green and I think part of the front plate is removable to discourage theft ...
> 
> Very simple user friendly layout , yet refined
> 
> If the transport and laser in both units is working fine i would buy half a dozen of them at that price
> 
> Can you show pictures of the rear , outputs , wiring etc ?
> 
> Thank you ....... Vin


wiring is EURO ISO - ISO konektor autoradio


----------



## naujokas

Today I received a gift - *ALPINE CDM-7835R* , good condition,fully working


----------



## HardCoreDore

naujokas said:


> Today I received a gift - *ALPINE CDM-7835R* , good condition,fully working


I had that same model in the late 90's. Good sounding deck. Like an idiot, I threw it out about 10 years ago when i was moving. The laser was bad, but still...


----------



## black.rain

i just found this in the german ebay: Blade SE X2 crossover...it matches nicely with my SE 4.2 amp
im happy now 










anybody can school me how to set the crossover points here?










here it is with my 4.2


----------



## vinman

Wow ... those Blades look marrrrrrvellous :thumbsup:

The window sill , on the other hand , could use a good coat of primer and then some paint


----------



## vinman

naujokas said:


> wiring is EURO ISO -


Thank you naujokas for the pictures , but I don't understand wher the 8 pin Din fits .....

Cheers .... Vin


----------



## jm-one

Ive had these sitting around for probably 15 years


----------



## 1996blackmax

I had the same kicker setup, but with the 5 1/4" mids. Ran those puppies off the Kicker ZR & ZX series amps from the same time.


----------



## jm-one

I had a 89 mustang convertible they were supposed to go in. Never got around to it. They look really sweet still, maybe one day I'll do something with them.


----------



## leepersc

Old school Image Dynamics subs. SVC, 8 ohm models. Got a total of 4 of these beauties. These were my first "Real" subs back in the good 'ol high school days. They still perform flawlessly to this day. Now they are packed away in a temperature controlled room living life the retired way.


----------



## gotgixers

Still BNIB never even had the fuses installed ..... yes, that is a 4 person card table they are sitting on .....


----------



## HardCoreDore

gotgixers said:


> Still BNIB never even had the fuses installed ..... yes, that is a 4 person card table they are sitting on .....


I've never heard of that brand before. Got any info on them?


----------



## gotgixers

These are a very early line of Pyramid amplifiers ..... I forget exact year. Maybe I can find something in the owners manual, or warantee registration card, or packing list on the actual shipping box. (which I even have still)

Put it this way, they use the old AGC style fuse in those old screw in fuse caps, in the side of the amp ....


----------



## dallasneon

gotgixers said:


> Still BNIB never even had the fuses installed ..... yes, that is a 4 person card table they are sitting on .....



We demand shots of the internals...stat! 


Interesting amps BTW


----------



## 1996blackmax

Agreed! Some internal shots would be nice.


----------



## gotgixers

I'm actually thinking about fusing them up, and giving them a run on the test bench this coming weekend .... I think it's about time to see what they actually do... I've been curious .....Some of the early Pyramid stuff wasn't complete total CRAP ....Curious to see if this is some of the better stuff from them. sure looks serious ....lol ...

I'm at work right now..... maybe tonight or tomorrow night I can get a couple gut shots ... just hated to tear that virgin seal ...lol...

And they sure are heavy too ....


----------



## HardCoreDore

gotgixers said:


> I'm actually thinking about fusing them up, and giving them a run on the test bench this coming weekend .... I think it's about time to see what they actually do... I've been curious .....Some of the early Pyramid stuff wasn't complete total CRAP ....Curious to see if this is some of the better stuff from them. sure looks serious ....lol ...
> 
> I'm at work right now..... maybe tonight or tomorrow night I can get a couple gut shots ... just hated to tear that virgin seal ...lol...


Some of the very first Pyramid amps were built by ZED audio. They were actually very good.


----------



## gotgixers

That is what I had heard, but didn't want to quote something I was unsure of. I guess we will know when I open them up, if these are some of those or not ....

It's just tough to break the seal on such old virgin amps. Even if they are just Pyramids ....


----------



## gotgixers

Got sum pics last night. Not very impressive....lol .... But they both work, and make a sub go bump bump bump .....post em up later


----------



## naujokas

vinman said:


> Thank you naujokas for the pictures , but I don't understand wher the 8 pin Din fits .....
> 
> Cheers .... Vin


no problem man  
numbers from the contact side


----------



## bigdwiz

gotgixers said:


> Got sum pics last night. Not very impressive....lol .... But they both work, and make a sub go bump bump bump .....post em up later


I dig these flea market amps from back in the day! Most with huge heatsinks have small circuit boards, many times taking up very little space in the heatsink. It's still cool to see them, as many haven't survived over the years. Please show those gut shots!


----------



## gotgixers

Gimme a few to get them uploaded...

BTW BigD, when you going to Dyno a Kenwood 1023 ???????????????????


----------



## gotgixers

K, here goes... don't laugh too hard .....

well, my work internet is not playing nicely with PB today ...


----------



## gotgixers




----------



## gotgixers




----------



## gotgixers

These are pretty cool looking OS amps. I think best suited for wall mounting in the sound room .....


----------



## JayGold

There's more wire than pcb! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## JayGold

Picked these up in the last year to add to the collection.




























Some sink scratching and paint chips.









Clean, solid guts. Popped off one of the output bars to check which 
Toshiba transistors were hiding in there....very pleased.


----------



## lesliev

Nology said:


> Lets see what everyones got... I've mostly got SS stuff but picked up a NIB Lanzar LXR100 today. Gotta get the out and get some pics.


I love the old **** so much ill prolly never chage it haha.


----------



## asianinvasion21

Latest find an old school Fujitsu Ten QM-781. Late 1980's


----------



## vinman

naujokas said:


> no problem man
> numbers from the contact side



Ok ... very good thank you naujokas

Now we have a pin configuration for the 8pin Din to the blue connector .

I still would like to understand where the 8pin Din or the blue connector fits on the deck .... and what can be connected on the other end .

Tanx ...... Vin


----------



## HardCoreDore

asianinvasion21 said:


> Latest find an old school Fujitsu Ten QM-781. Late 1980's


This is really cool. I didn't realize they ever made aftermarket without the Eclipse name brand. 


gotgixers said:


>


Is that top one considerably heavier on one side? LOL! The bottom one doesn't look too bad but I think it's safe to say Mr Mantz didn't build these


----------



## Theslaking

asianinvasion21 said:


> Latest find an old school Fujitsu Ten QM-781. Late 1980's


Are you trying to make me jealous?


----------



## asianinvasion21

Theslaking said:


> Are you trying to make me jealous?


Lol sorry man


----------



## 1996blackmax

gotgixers said:


> K, here goes... don't laugh too hard .....
> 
> well, my work internet is not playing nicely with PB today ...


Actually had me laughing hard enough to hurt my back! Well...my back is tweaked right now, pulled something a few days back....but I was still laughing pretty good 

I remember opening up some amps back in the day & seeing that.


----------



## naujokas

vinman said:


> Ok ... very good thank you naujokas
> 
> Now we have a pin configuration for the 8pin Din to the blue connector .
> 
> I still would like to understand where the 8pin Din or the blue connector fits on the deck .... and what can be connected on the other end .
> 
> Tanx ...... Vin


to find out what is where ,I need dismantled or head or CD changer...............
owner will not let it done...............
I'll try though


----------



## naujokas

this is new purchase today - 8$ 
*Pioneer KEH-P8600R-W*,
very good condition ,fully working, with all original wires ,original mounting sleeve but without face surround..........


----------



## HardCoreDore

naujokas said:


> this is new purchase today - 8$
> *Pioneer KEH-P8600R-W*,
> very good condition ,fully working, with all original wires ,original mounting sleeve but without face surround..........


Is that a faux wood finish i see? Nice! Don't see many high end decks like that. Especially for $8.


----------



## naujokas

and today I received a gift - *ALPINE CHM-S630* with CD cartridge magazine and *ALPINE 5960* with CD cartridge magazine, original wiring and mounting bracket, both fully working


----------



## DBlevel

A few pics of my amp I picked up from Shawn King yesterday. Such an amazing job and attention to detail I had to post a few pics.


----------



## SHAGGS

To quote from Deuce Bigalow; "that's a huge *****!"

Very nice. 

It belongs in the surfboards thread, too.


----------



## edouble101

DBlevel said:


> A few pics of my amp I picked up from Shawn King yesterday. Such an amazing job and attention to detail I had to post a few pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! Nice find!
Click to expand...


----------



## HardCoreDore

SHAGGS said:


> To quote from Deuce Bigalow; "that's a huge *****!"
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> It belongs in the surfboards thread, too.


"Holy sh%t it's Bigfoot!" 

"Keep it in the circus!" 

Funny movie. The sequel was worse than terrible, though.


----------



## The Dude

Love that Earthquake. Has that been refurbished, or is that as it came from the factory?


----------



## Parnelly

Found this forum looking for some car audio info. Had to join up after seeing about 20 of the most recent pages in this thread. Its chalk full of vintage goodness.


----------



## Parnelly

Might as well show off my recent acquisitions. 3 older Pioneer pieces for my 94 f150.

KEH-M7250



EQ-6500



And a CDX-M30



The recipient,



I have a 4 channel Pioneer amp coming soon which will go with these pieces. 

I have some other unused gear as well. 

A full Sony Xplod rig, as well as a small V12 and a Punch 250.


----------



## SHAGGS

HardCoreDore said:


> "Holy sh%t it's Bigfoot!"
> 
> "Keep it in the circus!"
> 
> Funny movie. The sequel was worse than terrible, though.


What!?!? No love for the "flow crib"?

Hanna Verboom is hot in it, thou.


----------



## HardCoreDore

SHAGGS said:


> What!?!? No love for the "flow crib"?
> 
> Hanna Verboom is hot in it, thou.


I don't recall any of the jokes. I've only seen that one once. That was enough!


----------



## 63flip

DBlevel said:


> A few pics of my amp I picked up from Shawn King yesterday. Such an amazing job and attention to detail I had to post a few pics.


WOW!!!!that is a thing of beauty!

I have not seen one of those in almost 20 yrs. A buddy of mine had 2 of them in his Monte Carlo back in high school. He ran 4 DC15-8's off one of them monsters and 4 Pyle 6x9's off the other.


----------



## Buickmike

Buickmike said:


> I'll put up some of my stuff:
> 
> Eclipse 5303 and Kenwood KGC-4042A in the GN:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RF Punch Audiophile RFA-104 subs and Xtant 404M in my GN:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xtant 404M:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hifonics Europa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lanzar OptiDrive Plus 100 and 50:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coustic XM5e:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a JBL 1000GTi laying around.


More pics of the Eclipse 5303. I took it out because I'm going a different route. I may actually sell this one.


----------



## HondAudio

HardCoreDore said:


> "Holy sh%t it's Bigfoot!"
> 
> "Keep it in the circus!"
> 
> Funny movie. The sequel was worse than terrible, though.


I caught the third Austin Powers movie on TV a couple of months ago. I didn't remember most of it, because I hadn't watched it since it first came out... because it was _just terrible_ :laugh:

Here's another rule: if James Cameron makes a movie in a franchise... _don't try to follow him!_ See: Alien 3, every Terminator after T2...


----------



## HardCoreDore

HondAudio said:


> I caught the third Austin Powers movie on TV a couple of months ago. I didn't remember most of it, because I hadn't watched it since it first came out... because it was _just terrible_ :laugh:
> 
> Here's another rule: if James Cameron makes a movie in a franchise... _don't try to follow him!_ See: Alien 3, every Terminator after T2...


IDK... that new Terminator reboot looks pretty good. I think "The Mother of Dragons" will make a great Sarah Connor.

It's also got JK Simmons who is one of my favorite actors. The dude is amazing.


----------



## mfenske

Man, I LOVED my 5303r. If they had had like a firmware update for mp3's I'd have never sold that thing.


----------



## Babs

https://vimeo.com/123879213

The old Eclipse 3640 getting a bridged test for powering up a thrown together passive comp setup for rear fill. Pretty clean I thought. Nice amp. Really miss Eclipse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buickmike

mfenske said:


> Man, I LOVED my 5303r. If they had had like a firmware update for mp3's I'd have never sold that thing.


The CD audio is uber clean and I like the simplicity of the 5303, but for my GN the bass response is much better out of a newer headunit I have, which is still a somewhat old school Panasonic DRX900N. Plus that one has aux. I am still debating, but I am more of a user than a collector. If I have zero use for something I'll sell it onto someone else who can enjoy it.


----------



## Buickmike

The headunit I miss the most is my Alpine 7903. It was stolen back in '93.


----------



## HardCoreDore

Buickmike said:


> The headunit I miss the most is my Alpine 7903. It was stolen back in '93.


All car audio theives should be rounded up and castrated! I got ganked too many times back in the 90's. I'm surprised i stuck with the hobby. It was soul crushing. 

You can tell I'm old school b/c "Ganked" is still part of my vernacular


----------



## stern1272

My new (old) amp. Need to find a manual now.


----------



## HardCoreDore

stern1272 said:


> View attachment 60141
> 
> 
> View attachment 60142
> 
> 
> View attachment 60143
> 
> 
> My new (old) amp. Need to find a manual now.


Wow! That's a brand i haven't thought about in years. Specs?


----------



## stern1272

50 x 6 at 4 ohms
100 x 6 at 2 ohms
200 x 3 at 4 ohms bridged


----------



## Buickmike

HardCoreDore said:


> All car audio theives should be rounded up and castrated! I got ganked too many times back in the 90's. I'm surprised i stuck with the hobby. It was soul crushing.
> 
> You can tell I'm old school b/c "Ganked" is still part of my vernacular


Yeah car audio theft was bad back then. They took my Infinity Kappa components, Alpine, JL 12W1, A/D/S P15, and some processor I can't remember. Totally destroyed my car.

Another time I had 2 cars hit in one night. Lost 2 Kenwood headunits, an old school Punch 45, an Eclipse amp, Punch XLC 12" sub, and JL sub.


----------



## HardCoreDore

Buickmike said:


> Yeah car audio theft was bad back then. They took my Infinity Kappa components, Alpine, JL 12W1, A/D/S P15, and some processor I can't remember. Totally destroyed my car.
> 
> Another time I had 2 cars hit in one night. Lost 2 Kenwood headunits, an old school Punch 45, an Eclipse amp, Punch XLC 12" sub, and JL sub.


2 cars in one night is bad. I had one car broken into twice in a month. They didn't get the equipment either time, and i got sick of buying windows. I pulled all my Punch DSM's, and my four early SoloBaric 8's. My thought was that i just couldn't have such an expensive stereo while living in an apartment. 

A month later my apartment got robbed and all my gear was stolen anyway. I basically just made it easy for them. I later found out who did it and all 3 break-ins were the same people. To add insult to to injury i played HS Football with all of them. One guy I had known since the 2nd grade and we were good friends in elementary school. 

Never put anything past a crack head. Cocaine is a hell of a drug...


----------



## TrickyRicky

Yeah I remember those days...My Alpine HU got stolen even though my car alarm went off the thieves were gone within a minute, by the time I ran out the store I notice a truck pulling out pretty fast (burning rubber). LOL.

I don't think people are into that whole stealing HU, amplifier and subwoofer like they were back in the day. See back in the day we had gear that was worth serious $$$, now most have cheap replaceable 100.00 3Kwatt chinese amps with cheap 100.00 HU's (available at walmart). You just don't see many expensive amps/systems like you did back in the day. I mean back then regular Joe's had expensive systems not just your audiophile friend.


----------



## vwdave

Just picked up this beaut...I don't remember pioneer making well built amps. Anyone know if this is any good?


----------



## HardCoreDore

Yea that series of Pioneer amps are very good. There are several Pioneer collectors in the early posts of this thread. If they're still around they will know more.


----------



## 1styearsi

vwdave said:


> Just picked up this beaut...I don't remember pioneer making well built amps. Anyone know if this is any good?


wow a friend of mine had 2 of that type but H100's back in 1995.they were old school then.....they did okay but that was the golden age of made in the U.S.A amp's so the standard was kinda high.that should be made in Japan not a bad thing.the best Alpine amp's were made in Japan the same model numbers were made in Korea or Malaysia i think.
the Japan models being the best.


----------



## vwdave

Ah ok good to know. I'm going to test it out ASAP and I'm expecting to be blown away.

I can't remember if this was made in japan or USA...I thought I had a picture of that, let me look.


----------



## HardCoreDore

vwdave said:


> Ah ok good to know. I'm going to test it out ASAP and I'm expecting to be blown away.
> 
> I can't remember if this was made in japan or USA...I thought I had a picture of that, let me look.


I'm pretty sure they were all produced in Japan. Let us know.


----------



## vwdave

Yup Japan.


----------



## Buickmike

vwdave said:


> Yup Japan.


It must be superior then!


----------



## wurgerd9

Here are a couple of cassette decks I've picked up in the last year. Each was less than $50, each were from ebay and each is fully functional. Seemed like good finds to me, since i still record and listen to a lot of cassettes and I love that each of these has an aux. input so very easy to plug in an mp3 source.


----------



## 63flip

Just added these 2 amps to the horde today. 





USA-200









A little Pyle A50 25x2. I hear a lot of laughs at my Pyle collection but I've got a soft spot for the old Huntington, IN gear. I've lived near there all my life and bought gear straight from the plant in high school.


----------



## black.rain

sorry guys i know this is not the classifieds forum but i thought this is the best place to put this out:

i wanna finish my oldschool build so im looking for a black Phoenix Gold DD5 and -i know its a long shot- a Blade Technologies SE 4.2
please PM me if you got these stuff

thanks


----------



## DBlevel

vwdave said:


> Just picked up this beaut...I don't remember pioneer making well built amps. Anyone know if this is any good?


Actually a very nice Pioneer amp.


----------



## Buickmike

DBlevel said:


> Actually a very nice Pioneer amp.


I remember those being really clean actually. I kind of liked the decks. It was the subs that sucked. They were clean, but just terribly inefficient.


----------



## HardCoreDore

Buickmike said:


> I remember those being really clean actually. I kind of liked the decks. It was the subs that sucked. They were clean, but just terribly inefficient.


I had a friend with an H-100 in high school. ^That amp's older brother. He had it pushing 2 pioneer free-air 10's IB in the trunk of a skylark. It sounded really good except for the rattling. That was before Dynamat was a thing...


----------



## DBlevel

Another addition in the group









More pics soon.........


----------



## HardCoreDore

That's a nice AutoTek. I wonder why Mantz has continued to use "mounting feet" after all these years? They ALWAYS get lost. Otherwise, that amp is in amazing shape. Sweet find!


----------



## DBlevel

Uses the same mounting feet as the ESX, Hifonics and US Acoustics from the same era.


----------



## knever3

I have always loved the understated look of the Mean Machines of that era, the 333 did have a shortfall power supply that was upgraded with the 330mxi if I remember right, but with that said it's an awesome amp that I would love to have!

I loved all that series, the 66, 99, 222 I think. I hope that you can find a use for it, I have heard they are a monster and SQ to boot.


----------



## DBlevel

knever3 said:


> I have always loved the understated look of the Mean Machines of that era, the 333 did have a shortfall power supply that was upgraded with the 330mxi if I remember right, but with that said it's an awesome amp that I would love to have!
> 
> I loved all that series, the 66, 99, 222 I think. I hope that you can find a use for it, I have heard they are a monster and SQ to boot.


I got lucky a couple weeks ago and got a hc250mxi. Was very excited to pick that one up! Has the wrong end plate on it but the board says enough!


----------



## knever3

That is one serious amp, I can't stand to see rust on an amp. Are you gonna go through it? I know most of the time it's purely cosmetic, but I am from Michigan so rust has always been the enemy!


----------



## DBlevel

It's been sent to get some TLC.......... It was rough shape when I got it.


----------



## HardCoreDore

If i recall the early Autotek's like this were sonically equivalent to the HiFonics amps. I don't think the Lanzar and Alphasonics were quite as overbuilt.

That amp's internals look so much better than the SMD laden PCB's of today. It's a thing of beauty.


----------



## Theslaking

I'm probably not the first to post this hard to find little item. I hear of people paying 125+ for these. I didn't pay anywhere near that much.
Sony XA D210.


----------



## imjustjason

So, apparently these guys came in different styles. The one on the left has mounting feet and connections externally, the one on the right has a 1" or so recess for connections and holes drilled in the body for mounting feet. PLUS, the color is a little different. 



So now I not only have the one that I have to track down a mate for, I have two. Essentially I will go from just having the one to having four. I think that's how a man winds up with an entire room over his garage filled with this stuff.


----------



## edouble101

imjustjason said:


> So now I not only have the one that I have to track down a mate for, I have two. Essentially I will go from just having the one to having four. I think that's how a man winds up with an entire room over his garage filled with this stuff.


Funny how that works!


Family pic of most of my amps (the ones I really like ).


----------



## Old Skewl

^^^


----------



## HardCoreDore

imjustjason said:


> So, apparently these guys came in different styles. The one on the left has mounting feet and connections externally, the one on the right has a 1" or so recess for connections and holes drilled in the body for mounting feet. PLUS, the color is a little different.
> 
> 
> 
> So now I not only have the one that I have to track down a mate for, I have two. Essentially I will go from just having the one to having four. I think that's how a man winds up with an entire room over his garage filled with this stuff.


Are these Zed made?

Is it just me or has there been an abundance of Borat meme's on the site as of late? 

HIGH FIVE!


----------



## imjustjason

HardCoreDore said:


> Are these Zed made?


Yes, that series was Zed made.


----------



## The ///Man

A slightly old school temporary install in my Civic until I get my not old school stuff together. 

Alpine 7894 with a bluetooth receiver through the aux plug.



















Soundstream P205 on some Stage 4 comps with the passives.


----------



## Sunyvale01ss

Eclipse CD 8053

(used to run xtant, zapco, mcintosh, old soundstream, us amps, etc.)

Unfortunately about to go up on eBay.


----------



## Sunyvale01ss

If I get my post count up, I'll post pics.


----------



## Sunyvale01ss

Anyway, here's a pic:


----------



## 1996blackmax

Nice HU! I had the CD8454 that looked similar.


----------



## naujokas

this is new purchase today - 10$ 
*Pioneer DEH-2006RDSzrn*,OEM RENAULT,
very very good condition ,fully working, with original CODE, original mounting sleeve and face surround (wires is EURO iso)


----------



## naujokas

and one today's purchase - *Pioneer CXB1162* - 1$ :laugh: 

very very good condition  to fit http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ld-school-showoff-thread-394.html#post2261128


----------



## 1styearsi

just got these tonight...craigslist








i have had these for years.


----------



## 1styearsi

edouble101 said:


> Funny how that works!
> 
> 
> Family pic of most of my amps (the ones I really like ).


:rockon::thumbsup:


----------



## austriuz

cool :thumbsup:


----------



## 63flip

Just got home and found this beauty on my front porch. I've been searching for one of these for over 2 yrs. Pyle a400 (200w x 200w). This was the biggest amp made by Pyle in Huntington, IN.


----------



## edouble101

NICE FIND!!!


----------



## knever3

Love those PYLE amps and their old procast subs.


----------



## 63flip

knever3 said:


> Love those PYLE amps and their old procast subs.


Here's an extremely rare pair of 12" XS Magnacast subs. To the best of my knowledge these are the the top of the product line from Pyle. Most people don't even realize they built a subwoofer like this. They have butyl rubber surrounds, true carbon fiber cones, cast basket, and weigh close to 20lbs each. If I remember right these are rated at 500w with 4ohm SVC's. I also have a cased pair of the CAST 15's NIB but the case hasn't even been opened on them.


----------



## keep_hope_alive

incredible this thread has 1.2 million views.


----------



## 1996blackmax

Always nice to look at old school gear. Back from when many of us first started in this hobby.


----------



## HardCoreDore

63flip said:


> Here's an extremely rare pair of 12" XS Magnacast subs. To the best of my knowledge these are the the top of the product line from Pyle. Most people don't even realize they built a subwoofer like this. They have butyl rubber surrounds, true carbon fiber cones, cast basket, and weigh close to 20lbs each. If I remember right these are rated at 500w with 4ohm SVC's. I also have a cased pair of the CAST 15's NIB but the case hasn't even been opened on them.


That's the same basket used in the old Orion NT woofers. The whole woofer looks very similar actually, so I bet Pyle made the NT's for Orion.


----------



## SHAGGS

HardCoreDore said:


> That's the same basket used in the old Orion NT woofers. The whole woofer looks very similar actually, so I bet Pyle made the NT's for Orion.


Also look to be the same as the first gen Fosgate Power's, circa 1998-99 (Look mid way down page 383)


----------



## vwguy383

SHAGGS said:


> Also look to be the same as the first gen Fosgate Power's, circa 1998-99 (Look mid way down page 383)


I kind of thought they looked like old school soundstream ss10r's. Velvet hammers. Anyone know if they were from a build house back in the day? Those pyles look like some nice subs. You ever going to run them?

Thanks
Justin


----------



## HardCoreDore

vwguy383 said:


> I kind of thought they looked like old school soundstream ss10r's. Velvet hammers. Anyone know if they were from a build house back in the day? Those pyles look like some nice subs. You ever going to run them?
> 
> Thanks
> Justin


Yea, I'm pretty sure it's the same basket used in the Velvet Hammer as well. Maybe they just look similar. It would be cool to know if the SS woofer was made by Pyle as well.


----------



## 63flip

vwguy383 said:


> I kind of thought they looked like old school soundstream ss10r's. Velvet hammers. Anyone know if they were from a build house back in the day? Those pyles look like some nice subs. You ever going to run them?
> 
> Thanks
> Justin


Those subs were built by Pyle in Huntington. I've also noticed the similarity in the cast baskets with several other OS subs. I believe Pyle used to build subs for other companies. I know a guy that worked there I might be able to get better info from. 

As far as running them goes I would like to at some point. I've been looking for a decent enclosure that would fit in my extended cab Ranger. Just kinda difficult finding something that will fit. I also have a pair of 12" CV Strokers so I'd like to find something that would work for both. Might end up just building something.


----------



## HardCoreDore

63flip said:


> Those subs were built by Pyle in Huntington. I've also noticed the similarity in the cast baskets with several other OS subs. I believe Pyle used to build subs for other companies. I know a guy that worked there I might be able to get better info from.
> 
> As far as running them goes I would like to at some point. I've been looking for a decent enclosure that would fit in my extended cab Ranger. Just kinda difficult finding something that will fit. I also have a pair of 12" CV Strokers so I'd like to find something that would work for both. Might end up just building something.


IIRC those Strokers need enormous boxes to sound good. A friend had a 15" Stroker back in the day and I think it was in a 3.5 foot sealed box.


----------



## 63flip

HardCoreDore said:


> IIRC those Strokers need enormous boxes to sound good. A friend had a 15" Stroker back in the day and I think it was in a 3.5 foot sealed box.



That's right along the lines I was thinking. A large sealed enclosure. I figured that would work best with the PYLE's and Strokers. With the space I have available in my truck I'll probably have to build something myself. Its just one of those things I'd like to do but just can't seem to find the time. Plus I already have an 8w7ae & Slash 250/1 installed to handle the low end.


----------



## SHAGGS

Oscar posted some good info on those Strokers here; http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/ebay/151144-os-stroker-18-nib.html


----------



## stills

Still searching for the elusive Tenna mind-blowers


----------



## Krave

Some stuff I have sitting in the man cave:

Hermosa 200 S

http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff164/****tyofpr/dfgdsjhg/Hermosa_zps1v0px64w.jpg

Clarion 71EQ and PPI Sedona 100-IX

http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff164/****tyofpr/dfgdsjhg/sedona_zpsmphrqypc.jpg

And this old fella, Sanyo PA6100

http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff164/****tyofpr/dfgdsjhg/Sanyo_zps29pghpqo.jpg


----------



## qwank

The 7618 I just bought from this site with my 7620J:


----------



## Robb

Does the 7620J pick up North American radio stations ?


----------



## qwank

Robb said:


> Does the 7620J pick up North American radio stations ?


Not without a converter


----------



## SUX 2BU

Those are cool. Similar at a glance but quite different. Makes you wonder how much investment Alpine put into making different nose pieces and circuit board layouts just to accommodate different markets. Either unit looks great so why not just make them the same but with a different tuner? Odd.


----------



## stills




----------



## Krave

stills said:


>


No fair, yours is in better shape than mine,


----------



## stills

Best of all, it was free!


----------



## conarobb

SUX 2BU said:


> Those are cool. Similar at a glance but quite different. Makes you wonder how much investment Alpine put into making different nose pieces and circuit board layouts just to accommodate different markets. Either unit looks great so why not just make them the same but with a different tuner? Odd.


Mate,

both the 7620 and 7618 were available here in Australia. 

While i do not remember the differences, the 7620 was clearly the top dog. I lost all of my old alpine brochures a few years ago in a burst water mains incident or I would be able to elaborate more for you.

IIRC both decks were the only Alpine decks that could run the external DAC (3900). 

They both had fantastic tuner units.

Robb


----------



## Robb

Find me a 7620 !


----------



## qwank

The 7620 has the S-HLTAC head and also has blackout mode. And yes they both can be used with the 3900 DAC. 

The volume knob on the 7620 turns when you use the remote too. I'll have to pull them back out and compare them but there are a few other differences.


----------



## qwank

I forgot I picked up this 7288 the other day too. Not in too great of shape but it was really cheap and everything works.


----------



## conarobb

qwank said:


> The 7620 has the S-HLTAC head and also has blackout mode. And yes they both can be used with the 3900 DAC.
> 
> The volume knob on the 7620 turns when you use the remote too. I'll have to pull them back out and compare them but there are a few other differences.


yep that is right - I forgot about the black out feature. No amp either was there ?

I had a 5980 3 CD slave HU - man I loved the sound it produced. It had a very different sound to the non slave version. It finally chewed the changer action after 12 years use in my daily drivers. I am still to find a CD player that is as good.

I always wanted to pair one with a 7620 and the 3900. Maybe I will try and hunt down the trio for my next orion concept install. I already have a line on the 3900. You guys are bad for the bank balance…


----------



## 63flip

Just received another elusive amp in my PYLE collection. The a140/4. Easily as rare as the a400. Searching for these for over two years and I scored both in two weeks. Can't believe my luck. I now have the a50, a400, and a140/4. Only 2 more to go in the series.


----------



## Old Skewl

Those Pyles are super clean!!


----------



## DBlevel

Got this the other day. Been hunting for a while........


----------



## HardCoreDore

DBlevel said:


> Got this the other day. Been hunting for a while........


That remote looks like my Norelco Beard Trimmer. Did you pay $600 for it, or is that from a previous sale?


----------



## DBlevel

HardCoreDore said:


> That remote looks like my Norelco Beard Trimmer. Did you pay $600 for it, or is that from a previous sale?


Didn't pay that. That's probably what it was selling for when it was new.


----------



## HardCoreDore

DBlevel said:


> Didn't pay that. That's probably what it was selling for when it was new.


I think I remember that unit. It has a bunch of different designs/graphics that can be displayed to flash with the music. At least the one I remember did.


----------



## 63flip

Just picked these up off CL for $20..... Unfortunately they're blown and will need re coned but I should easily get $20-$30 out of the enclosure they were in. So I'll only have the cost of repairs in them. Definitely pics after!


----------



## naujokas

new purchase - 1 eurocent for three 

*Pioneer CXA7611, Pioneer CXA2860, Clarion RCB-130*


----------



## HardCoreDore

naujokas said:


> new purchase - 1 eurocent for three
> 
> *Pioneer CXA7611, Pioneer CXA2860, Clarion RCB-130*


Pioneer certainly had some weird looking remotes back in the day. That one looks like a shiatsu massager.


----------



## naujokas

this is new purchase today - 11 $ 
*Blaupunkt Sevilla RD126W* wooden
good condition ,fully working, with original KeyCard, a little dirty


----------



## ZombieHunter85

^^ tits!!


----------



## HardCoreDore

naujokas said:


> this is new purchase today - 11 $
> *Blaupunkt Sevilla RD126W* wooden
> good condition ,fully working, with original KeyCard, a little dirty


"KeyCard"? Was that some kind of anti-theft device?


----------



## naujokas

HardCoreDore said:


> "KeyCard"? Was that some kind of anti-theft device?


yes, but in my country there were many professionals who have to crack any protection


----------



## naujokas

Today I received a gift -one more *Clarion RCB-130* 
and *Sony XR-C300RDS* - good condition ,fully working but without wiring and mounting sleeve


----------



## naujokas

this is new purchase today -5$  - one more *SONY - CDX5262*
good condition ,fully working but the display does not light bulbs.......


----------



## CK1991

Got this yesterday from a friend while helping him move. Sony tv tuner. Unfortunately, he already got rid of the ES unit it came with. I was gonna get the ES unit when he sold his miata, but the new owner said he HAD to have the tape deck and tapes in the car, or he wasn't gonna buy it.
No idea what I'm gonna do it with since I don't have the deck it went with


----------



## naujokas

Alpine 3545 Endstufe Amplifier | eBay  
not mine


----------



## HardCoreDore

naujokas said:


> Alpine 3545 Endstufe Amplifier | eBay
> not mine


Zat's en Deutschland... Nice amp though.


----------



## 1styearsi

sold some PPI'S off i posted in ths thread and just picked these up 2 BD1001'S UP


----------



## Beatbox

[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## HardCoreDore

1styearsi said:


> sold some PPI'S off i posted in ths thread and just picked these up 2 BD1001'S UP


That heatsink type came out after I got out of the car audio game. I ran the 2 previous punch generations hard as hell, and they were awesome. I know these aren't as underrated as the dsm and "point/a series", but do they sound as good? I see them for sale every so often as they aren't as sought after as the earlier series. Also are they as bulletproof as the earlier punch amps?


Nice looking amps btw


----------



## 1styearsi

HardCoreDore said:


> That heatsink type came out after I got out of the car audio game. I ran the 2 previous punch generations hard as hell, and they were awesome. I know these aren't as underrated as the dsm and "point/a series", but do they sound as good? I see them for sale every so often as they aren't as sought after as the earlier series. Also are they as bulletproof as the earlier punch amps?
> 
> 
> Nice looking amps btw


thank's
yes just as bulletproof..i have a 500a2 and a power bd1000a1 the guts are the same up to 2003/2004 on the bd's the only real change was the bd sync that made them easy to strap and they added a subsonic filter.i can't speak for the class a/b's.that match these but i love a bd's.
rf fell pray to posting "max watts" about that time.


----------



## HardCoreDore

1styearsi said:


> thank's
> yes just as bulletproof..i have a 500a2 and a power bd1000a1 the guts are the same up to 2003/2004 on the bd's the only real change was the bd sync that made them easy to strap and they added a subsonic filter.i can't speak for the class a/b's.that match these but i love a bd's.
> rf fell pray to posting "max watts" about that time.


It looks like they were still under rating them somewhat as well: 
(Use Google Translate in Chrome) 
http://amp-performance.de/1180-Rockford-Fosgate-Power-BD1000-1.html

1128 at 2 ohms.


----------



## qwank




----------



## SUX 2BU

^ Nice. I was always liked the 7390 and would still like one. I had a 7288 I was holding on to for about 15 years but sold it last year. It still worked great.


----------



## Robb

Bought this Hi-Comp HCB-8120 amp from The Starvation army yesterday for $6.
I think it is from 1986 ?


----------



## Brownsfan

Beatbox said:


> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]


I had the same JBL amps. And the older version of the Coustic. Those JBL amps sounded great on my old JBL power series components in my 95 Ranger. Then the other ran a power series 10. I was working at Best Buy at the time. Got them on accommodations. And those Coustic amps were powerful and pretty cheap. Sold a ton with the CF series subs. I would love to have a set of those JBL amps again.


----------



## itchnertamatoa




----------



## HondAudio

naujokas said:


> this is new purchase today -5$  - one more *SONY - CDX5262*
> good condition ,fully working but the display does not light bulbs.......


I love those mid-to-late-1990s Sony decks. They look so... _professional._


----------



## BlackHHR

Today I had the privilege of opening a time capsule from many years ago. They where in a sealed shipping carton from Mitek.
It is a new pair of XTANT X603 amps that will be installed in my personal car. 
I am using one for the left 3 way and the other for the right 3 way.


----------



## crazhorse

Selling off a couple Elemental Designs amps.... Nine.2 and a Nine.4


----------



## HardCoreDore

BlackHHR said:


> Today I had the privilege of opening a time capsule from many years ago. They where in a sealed shipping carton from Mitek.
> It is a new pair of XTANT X603 amps that will be installed in my personal car.
> I am using one for the left 3 way and the other for the right 3 way.


That's going to sound awesome! I had a pre-mitek Xtant 3 channel (3300 I think). It was by far the cleanest sounding amp I ever ran. Great find!


----------



## Old Skewl

BlackHHR said:


> Today I had the privilege of opening a time capsule from many years ago. They where in a sealed shipping carton from Mitek.
> It is a new pair of XTANT X603 amps that will be installed in my personal car.
> I am using one for the left 3 way and the other for the right 3 way.


----------



## naujokas

this is new purchase today - 26$ 

*Precision Power PPI 4200AM black* - very good condition


----------



## Old Skewl

Naujokas,

Nice find for $26! This is the amp I ran my system(s) on from about '91 to '03 in and out of about 6 vehicles. If I ever run across another clean black 4200AM/M I'll pick it up. That one is pretty clean!


----------



## vwdave

I know these are not $20 pawn shop finds but other than the ms-1000, I've gotten all of them for pretty cheap and I've done work to get them all operational.










The top right amp, MS-250 I got off eBay for $50. Turns out I know the seller and he tried to recap it and then it didn't work. I fixed the soldering and then replaced the rail caps and replaced all small caps with audio grade caps. I then powder coated the sink (it had been stripped) with the original gray. It's not reassembled yet, board was just layed in there for the picture. I tested it before powder time.

The others were in need of recapping and minor repairs. The left ms-2125 is also not fully reassembled yet. Waiting on the new endcap and for some new sili pads to come in.

In the next few days the ms-1k is getting disassembled and the sink is getting fresh powder and new plexi will get made. The logo will likely be redone in etching rather than color.


----------



## conarobb

nice MS collection there mate - they are great amps.

kudos to you for the repairs - good to see them going into use again.


----------



## HardCoreDore

vwdave said:


> I know these are not $20 pawn shop finds but other than the ms-1000, I've gotten all of them for pretty cheap and I've done work to get them all operational.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top right amp, MS-250 I got off eBay for $50. Turns out I know the seller and he tried to recap it and then it didn't work. I fixed the soldering and then replaced the rail caps and replaced all small caps with audio grade caps. I then powder coated the sink (it had been stripped) with the original gray. It's not reassembled yet, board was just layed in there for the picture. I tested it before powder time.
> 
> The others were in need of recapping and minor repairs. The left ms-2125 is also not fully reassembled yet. Waiting on the new endcap and for some new sili pads to come in.
> 
> In the next few days the ms-1k is getting disassembled and the sink is getting fresh powder and new plexi will get made. The logo will likely be redone in etching rather than color.


Those are some real beauties Dave. The plexi on the 1000 looks great for it's age imho. Are you using these in a build or are they going to be "picture queens"?


----------



## lust4sound

PPI FANATICS?? This one's for you... 

PPI 5075DX and RCM 1000 controller... 

Alright fellas, time to get your drool on.. 

These are absolutely brand new! They have never been installed nor mounted on a wall for display for that matter.. As a matter of fact, they have never even been powered!! 

These two items spent the first few years of their lives in a glass display case of a now defunct high end car audio shop in South Florida.. Once they were pulled from the display, they were stored in the closet of an air conditioned home.. There they were forgotten about, and have spent the remainder of their lives.. 

Not a scratch or flaw anywhere.. There aren't even any screw marks or warping of the metal tabs, as these have never even been mounted on a wall...

They're actually up for sale, putting them in the classifieds section, you fellas get first dibs, then it's off to Feebay..


----------



## lust4sound

lust4sound said:


> PPI FANATICS?? This one's for you...
> 
> PPI 5075DX and RCM 1000 controller...
> 
> Alright fellas, time to get your drool on..
> 
> These are absolutely brand new! They have never been installed nor mounted on a wall for display for that matter.. As a matter of fact, they have never even been powered!!
> 
> These two items spent the first few years of their lives in a glass display case of a now defunct high end car audio shop in South Florida.. Once they were pulled from the display, they were stored in the closet of an air conditioned home.. There they were forgotten about, and have spent the remainder of their lives..
> 
> Not a scratch or flaw anywhere.. There aren't even any screw marks or warping of the metal tabs, as these have never even been mounted on a wall...
> 
> They're actually up for sale, putting them in the classifieds section, you fellas get first dibs, then it's off to Feebay..


OMG, FAIL!!!! Just got off the phone with my friend, they have in fact been powered, but in the shop, and for demo purposes only.. But never mounted or installed in a vehicle.. And there are a few minute hairline scratches, which are barely noticeable.. No boxes, no cables, no manuals, but still drool worthy methinks.. 

(selling for a friend, but I couldn't resist the urge to post here)

I will update with larger pics as soon as they become available...


----------



## Old Skewl

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Damn.. Very nice PPI find!

Just got this the other day- Son Of Frank in Coffin with original body bag and it still has the hay in it. Coffin has had some shotty repairs over the years from previous owners. Matching MS2250 came with it.







Both amps are in really nice condition, SOFA has broken corners of the plexi but isnt hateful. Black paint with the blue flake is in great shape. All caps have been replaced in both amps by Shawn King.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

WOW I bet that was a pretty penny, well spent though that thing is a damn piece of history!


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Actually took them both in on a trade for some BNIB Brax amps I let go. Expensive trade for sure..lol. I may not keep them, havent decided


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Hard decision they would fetch a lot of money, damn thats one to sleep on.


----------



## imjustjason

Glad to see all you guys still loving the old stuff. I turned the corner a month or so ago and I just don't care near as much as I used to about having all this stuff around. It's both good and sad.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

I would have more to post, but me and my future ex-wife had a huge fight, she went into the garage, and threw on the ground 1-Soundstream USA100, 1-Phoenix Gold Tantrum 600.4, and 1-Clarion Apa4201.. All in former working condition and 9-10 looks wise...


----------



## deeppinkdiver

^ so so sad.. Brings back horrible memories.

I had a wall of SS 10.0 amplifiers back in early 2003 get a sledgehammer taken to it by stupid, my ex-wife.

Ive also turned my back on collecting old school as of a couple years ago. Sold off nearly 60 amps and 30 decks to go new school. These PG I took in trade was just a deal I couldnt pass just to see/play with them. I am thinking catch n release though.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Yeah the horrible memories are still building, the good news is, it is soon going to be over as soon as the court date, then she gets the "check" for half of my 401k. I can't wait to be free again, I just can't describe it. The bad news, we have to live together until she gets the check, and I won't get to see my son and daughter every day...


----------



## imjustjason

deeppinkdiver said:


> Ive also turned my back on collecting old school as of a couple years ago. Sold off nearly 60 amps and 30 decks to go new school.


My problem is I have a crap ton of new school as well, so there REALLY is no need for the old. Pretty sure I'm going to bleed it out a little at a time. I'm just done, you ever just hit a wall on something?


----------



## 63flip

Finally had a minute to get pics of some new OS gear added to my collection. 



PPI 2030m, 2050am, 2075m



XXV01D 25th Anniversary Edition. This HU is going in my truck tomorrow. Can't wait. I've been looking for one for a long time. 









A pair of PYLE a50's and NIB 4"x 6" coaxials. One a50 is NIB. The bag with the manual and wires hasn't even been opened. 



....and finally a nice Opti TMS 100 and a U.S. Amps US50.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

I just sold one of those Kenwoods last year mint. Noce radio.. Screen saver is kinda cool to. You may not like the ipod control fyi.


----------



## 63flip

deeppinkdiver said:


> I just sold one of those Kenwoods last year mint. Noce radio.. Screen saver is kinda cool to. You may not like the ipod control fyi.


I'm old fashioned. All of my music is on cd with only a handful of burned discs. I'll never use it.


----------



## Beatbox

Brownsfan said:


> I had the same JBL amps. And the older version of the Coustic. Those JBL amps sounded great on my old JBL power series components in my 95 Ranger. Then the other ran a power series 10. I was working at Best Buy at the time. Got them on accommodations. And those Coustic amps were powerful and pretty cheap. Sold a ton with the CF series subs. I would love to have a set of those JBL amps again.


I have located one of the original boxes 








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## capea4

deeppinkdiver said:


> Damn.. Very nice PPI find!
> 
> Just got this the other day- Son Of Frank in Coffin with original body bag and it still has the hay in it. Coffin has had some shotty repairs over the years from previous owners. Matching MS2250 came with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both amps are in really nice condition, SOFA has broken corners of the plexi but isnt hateful. Black paint with the blue flake is in great shape. A
> 
> 
> ll caps have been replaced in both amps by Shawn King.


Need!!!


----------



## deeppinkdiver

capea4 said:


> Need!!!




Use your words.. lol.

That's what my wife always tells me when I get excited when I see something I want real bad...


----------



## vwdave

HardCoreDore said:


> Those are some real beauties Dave. The plexi on the 1000 looks great for it's age imho. Are you using these in a build or are they going to be "picture queens"?


The amp actually isn't that old, it's a TA. I plan to repowder coat the heat sink and replace the plexi, either with a replication of the original logo, a replication of the logo on the originals, or a custom logo, I'm undecided.

It will likely get used somehow. Maybe not in a car, but I have some ideas.


----------



## vwdave

deeppinkdiver said:


> Damn.. Very nice PPI find!
> 
> Just got this the other day- Son Of Frank in Coffin with original body bag and it still has the hay in it. Coffin has had some shotty repairs over the years from previous owners. Matching MS2250 came with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both amps are in really nice condition, SOFA has broken corners of the plexi but isnt hateful. Black paint with the blue flake is in great shape. All caps have been replaced in both amps by Shawn King.



Wow, beautiful amps. I wish I was in a position to buy as I'd be all over both of those amps. Maybe someday as those are both on my amp bucket list.


----------



## leepersc

A pair of PYLE a50's and NIB 4"x 6" coaxials. One a50 is NIB. The bag with the manual and wires hasn't even been opened. [/QUOTE]

******* Damn 63FLIP, most will disagree, but I do really dig some of the old school Pyle equipment!! I love it, that's the **** I started out with back in the day. Knowing what I do now, I proudly pimp 4 Pyle Pro 8's per door. I am old now and have ZERO concern for the brand name status, big name nut-hugging that goes on still!!! I rocked Pyle, Mobile Authority amps and "Shaker" subs back in high school . Back then it was all about the brand name. It Sounds AMAZING now with very, very little tweaking and it's smooth on the RTA!! BONUS!!!!

By the way, my SQ now is comparable with some of the oldies is competition level. Thanks for sharing some of your treasures!!


----------



## alpine7375

Anyone have an ALPINE 7375 Cassette Changer to show off.


----------



## conarobb

lust4sound said:


> OMG, FAIL!!!! Just got off the phone with my friend, they have in fact been powered, but in the shop, and for demo purposes only.. But never mounted or installed in a vehicle.. And there are a few minute hairline scratches, which are barely noticeable.. No boxes, no cables, no manuals, but still drool worthy methinks..
> 
> (selling for a friend, but I couldn't resist the urge to post here)
> 
> I will update with larger pics as soon as they become available...



Those are nice. Sure it won't take much to move them !

Shame the exchange rate is so bad or I would be tempted.


----------



## 63flip

leepersc said:


> A pair of PYLE a50's and NIB 4"x 6" coaxials. One a50 is NIB. The bag with the manual and wires hasn't even been opened.


******* Damn 63FLIP, most will disagree, but I do really dig some of the old school Pyle equipment!! I love it, that's the **** I started out with back in the day. Knowing what I do now, I proudly pimp 4 Pyle Pro 8's per door. I am old now and have ZERO concern for the brand name status, big name nut-hugging that goes on still!!! I rocked Pyle, Mobile Authority amps and "Shaker" subs back in high school . Back then it was all about the brand name. It Sounds AMAZING now with very, very little tweaking and it's smooth on the RTA!! BONUS!!!!

By the way, my SQ now is comparable with some of the oldies is competition level. Thanks for sharing some of your treasures!![/QUOTE]

I'm a huge fan of the OS PYLE from Huntington, IN. They do tend to get knocked but the made solid gear that was affordable back in the day. I'm only 20 miles from Huntington and even bought stuff straight from the plant back when I was in high school. My first system was 4 12" PYLE Drivers with the PYLE logo in pink on the dust cap. Had a 1200w Sherwood 4ch surfboard pushing them. 

Nice to see someone else who appreciates the old PYLE.


----------



## Old Skewl

My first most significant audio upgrade back in the late 80's used a Pyle pre fab hatchback box with (2) 8 inch woofers and I think horn tweeters. Hooked up to a Alphasonik MA-2150 it played hard. All was ordered from Crutchfield at the time.


----------



## wagonmaster

Gotta love the history that is shown here. I need to start shopping around for some more O/S equipment.

Tim


----------



## naujokas

I got a new item today, it is clear gift 

*Blaupunkt Bristol CC21*


----------



## zinophile

Here is a recent acquisition, and maybe the best of the Nakamichi CD-700 series!

The Nakamichi CD-700 Millennium (Special Japanese Shop Edition only). This is to the CD-700, what the TP-1200 NSS is to the TP-1200? Came out after the CD-700 and before the CD-700II. With upgraded components, and still made in Japan, unlike the 700II (China for Japanese market and Malaysia for the rest of the world, as far as I know), with upgraded components. Which upgrades, I am not exactly sure! Next comes the opening of my cd-700 and the cd-700II to find out!

Got cheap because of a scratchy volume pot. A few minutes with a screwdriver and some De-Oxit Fader, and scratchy be gone.

This thing sounds super duper dreamy!


----------



## qwank

alpine7375 said:


> Anyone have an ALPINE 7375 Cassette Changer to show off, I'll match with showing off a wad of money $$$$.


One on eBay for $1700


----------



## Chuck

zinophile said:


> Here is a recent acquisition, and maybe the best of the Nakamichi CD-700 series!
> 
> The Nakamichi CD-700 Millennium (Special Japanese Shop Edition only)


I seriously envy you there. Classic old school good looks from Nakamichi. Such a relief from the animated video game screens out there now.


----------



## 1996blackmax

Chuck said:


> I seriously envy you there. Classic old school good looks from Nakamichi. Such a relief from the animated video game screens out there now.


Totally agree! Miss the look of these old school HU's.


----------



## [email protected]'go

I'm agree

I permute my old Clarion DRX by a Naka CD500 in my VW Westphalia





The song is marvellous


----------



## naujokas

Today I received a gift -* Blaupunkt Bremen SQR 32*
1981 year , but still working 

Blaupunkt Bremen SQR 32 1981


----------



## dsw1204

keep_hope_alive said:


> incredible this thread has 1.2 million views.


Where do you find how many views a thread has? Just curious.


----------



## Old Skewl

dsw1204 said:


> Where do you find how many views a thread has? Just curious.


On the Old School Audio Discussion page to the far right of the thread. It shows how many posts and how many views. Almost 10,000 posts btw.


----------



## Babs

63flip said:


> XXV01D 25th Anniversary Edition. This HU is going in my truck tomorrow. Can't wait. I've been looking for one for a long time.



The XXV-01D was a great great head unit. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naujokas

this is new purchase - 10 $ 

*PIONEER GEX-007*, fully working


----------



## 63flip

Babs said:


> The XXV-01D was a great great head unit.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had it my truck about a week now and love it. I think I'm going to have to print off a copy of the manual though. It's amazing the amount of audio control this unit has. It replaced an Excelon x891 and it makes that unit look like a child's toy.


----------



## Arcade

Man just hits thread today, loving it! All the special edition amps from Phoenix Gold, the Hifonics, Soundstream, Linear Power, PPI, far out they just don't make 'em like this anymore. I was recently buying a new amp for the new ride and I had like 8 black boxes to choose from. Lol. Yawn.

Why doesn't anyone go crazy anymore?! (or do they and I'm just missing it?)


----------



## 63flip

Psmythfl said:


> Can anyone help me finding out some info on this PPI? No markings, Cant post pics or my email cause I just joined :/ if anyone is up for the challenge of figuring this thing out let me know




I'm sure it can be identified by someone on here. Pics would be great. I don't think there's any restriction for new members posting pics. It did take me a while to figure it out personally. Photobucket seems easiest way to get the pics up. 

Get some pics and I bet you know what it is within a couple hours.


----------



## Psmythfl

63flip said:


> I'm sure it can be identified by someone on here. Pics would be great. I don't think there's any restriction for new members posting pics. It did take me a while to figure it out personally. Photobucket seems easiest way to get the pics up.
> 
> Get some pics and I bet you know what it is within a couple hours.


It said at least 5 post first lol just tried again


----------



## 63flip

Psmythfl said:


> It said at least 5 post first lol just tried again


I guess you could chime in on something else that interests you until you have 5 posts. In the meantime you might want to check out the "Old School PPI Showoff" thread and see if you spot a pic like your amp.


----------



## Prime mova

These ain't mine, awesome though...


----------



## HardCoreDore

Prime mova said:


> These ain't mine, awesome though...


So it's a display from a shop? If it's fully functional that's really cool.


----------



## 63flip

I was cleaning my closet out today trying to make room for more and decided to get some pics since I had almost all of my amps out. So here goes.....


----------



## 1996blackmax

Great collection there!


----------



## SHAGGS

Damn it! I was watching and waiting just so I could be post 10,000. Day late and a buck short, story of my life.


----------



## Darth SQ

SHAGGS said:


> Damn it! I was watching and waiting just so I could be post 10,000. Day late and a buck short, story of my life.


There I fixed it for ya. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SHAGGS

Ha! Thanks Brett. My life's work is complete. 
Had to cement my place in history, ya know.


----------



## Theslaking

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> There I fixed it for ya.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


With all seriousness I say that is what makes the world awesome. The minor things that make another smile can be seemingly insignificant yet often have the biggest positive effect.


----------



## 1996blackmax

What! I missed that by one!


----------



## SHAGGS

Well it definitely brought a smile to my face. And this cider is a bit sweeter, knowing someone cared enough to grant my simple wish.
I can't recall to many people speaking badly about Bret.
That was most awesome of you!


----------



## naujokas

Today I received a gift - *Pioneer KE-2738B*
fully working but without wiring and mounting sleeve........


----------



## naujokas

Today I received a gift - *ALPINE DVA-5205P* 
but but I do not know whether it is an old school  and I do not know if it works because no wires and monitor ............


----------



## naujokas

Another gift today - *Philips DC908*, 
fully working, with original mounting sleeve and face surround , but the display does not light bulbs and very scuffed volume increase button


----------



## bigdwiz

Check out this beautiful 1991 Orion GS 300 , 24-karat gold plated SX series amp "Manufactured Exclusively for Mike Coats". Overall great condition. One end plate has pitting, very light pitting between the heatsink fins and one fin is bent. Overall very good an amazing to be almost 25 years old! I'm getting the caps replaced and internally cleaned, then putting it on the Dyno :thumbsup:

This one isn't mine, belongs to a local car audio legend Jay Lovelace. I'll be soon selling it for the family to help with medical bills.


----------



## HardCoreDore

bigdwiz said:


> Check out this beautiful 1991 Orion GS 300 , 24-karat gold plated SX series amp "Manufactured Exclusively for Mike Coats". Overall great condition. One end plate has pitting, very light pitting between the heatsink fins and one fin is bent. Overall very good an amazing to be almost 25 years old! I'm getting the caps replaced and internally cleaned, then putting it on the Dyno
> 
> This one isn't mine, belongs to a local car audio legend Jay Lovelace. I'll be soon selling it for the family to help with medical bills.


Beautiful! Any idea who Mike Coats is? I miss the days when manufacturers would go to the trouble to create one-off equipment for customers. Phoenix Gold used to do some great custom paint if you were willing to pay for it. 

What happened to the owner? Why does he need help with medical bills? Can't wait for the video Wiz.


----------



## Old Skewl

That amp is stunning BigD! I'll be curious to see what she can do.


----------



## naujokas

this is new purchase - 5$  - *Pioneer CDX-M50*


----------



## SUX 2BU

bigdwiz said:


> Check out this beautiful 1991 Orion GS 300 , 24-karat gold plated SX series amp "Manufactured Exclusively for Mike Coats". Overall great condition. One end plate has pitting, very light pitting between the heatsink fins and one fin is bent. Overall very good an amazing to be almost 25 years old! I'm getting the caps replaced and internally cleaned, then putting it on the Dyno :thumbsup:
> 
> This one isn't mine, belongs to a local car audio legend Jay Lovelace. I'll be soon selling it for the family to help with medical bills.


That's pretty cool to have your own name stamped right into the amp. First I've ever seen of that in a car audio product. It's like when you factory order a car and your name is right on the window sticker. I love that 

Jay Lovelace, if I recall he had the 65 Mustang with a system that won often at big events. Finals winner too if I recall right. Does he still have the car? Is he sick?


----------



## 1996blackmax

bigdwiz said:


> Check out this beautiful 1991 Orion GS 300 , 24-karat gold plated SX series amp "Manufactured Exclusively for Mike Coats". Overall great condition. One end plate has pitting, very light pitting between the heatsink fins and one fin is bent. Overall very good an amazing to be almost 25 years old! I'm getting the caps replaced and internally cleaned, then putting it on the Dyno :thumbsup:
> 
> This one isn't mine, belongs to a local car audio legend Jay Lovelace. I'll be soon selling it for the family to help with medical bills.


I'm usually not into the gold plating thing, but that's a sweet amp!





HardCoreDore said:


> Beautiful! Any idea who Mike Coats is? I miss the days when manufacturers would go to the trouble to create one-off equipment for customers. Phoenix Gold used to do some great custom paint if you were willing to pay for it.


A few years ago you could get your Rockford Fosgate Power Series amps painted with different designs through them.


----------



## DBlevel

A couple old Autotek's.........


----------



## naujokas

this is new purchase today - 9$  
*ALPINE 3547*


----------



## Darth SQ

I guess I should post in this thread too. 
This is the very first Precision Power Art amp prototype conceived and made by Carolyn Hall Young. 














Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## HardCoreDore

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I guess I should post in this thread too.
> This is the very first Precision Power Art amp prototype conceived and made my Carolyn Hall Young.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Wow! That's cool, and probably uber-rare to boot. How'd you come across that?


----------



## Darth SQ

HardCoreDore said:


> Wow! That's cool, and probably uber-rare to boot. How'd you come across that?


Yep this is the only one with this artwork.
I am very good friends with Carolyn Hall Young. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## DBlevel

Great piece of history Bret! Very cool!


----------



## HardCoreDore

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Yep this is the only one with this artwork.
> I am very good friends with Carolyn Hall Young.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Is it a working amplifier or just a heatsink? A600?


----------



## Darth SQ

HardCoreDore said:


> Is it a working amplifier or just a heatsink? A600?


There's a board in it and by the looks of the cables it was a working amp at one time but it's not going to get powered up.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## naujokas

this is new purchase today - 5 $  
*Panasonic CQ-RDP650LEN*
1995 year , good condition, fully working, with all original wires ,original mounting sleeve and face surround, but display a little crached


----------



## naujokas

this is new purchase today - 5 $ once again 

*KENWOOD KDC-8060R*

1998 year, good condition, fully working but without face surround


----------



## naujokas

this is new purchase today - 5 $  

*CLARION DRB4475R*

1998 year, good condition, fully working, with all original wires ,original mounting sleeve and face surround but the display does not light bulbs............


----------



## qwank

7392S i just picked up:


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ Nice. ANd by looking at the climate controls in your vehicle, I'd say is a period-correct install in some kind of late 80s/early 90s GM product?


----------



## qwank

SUX 2BU said:


> ^ Nice. ANd by looking at the climate controls in your vehicle, I'd say is a period-correct install in some kind of late 80s/early 90s GM product?


Thanks, it's an '81 Corvette. I bought the radio as a backup to my 7618, since it uses the same harness. Here's the car and my 7618 installed.


----------



## HardCoreDore

qwank said:


> Thanks, it's an '81 Corvette. I bought the radio as a backup to my 7618, since it uses the same harness. Here's the car and my 7618 installed.


Wow! That's a beautiful 'Vette.


----------



## naujokas

Today I received a gift - *Kenwood KDC-7070R 
* 
very good condition but it asks the remote control so you'll need crack the code.............


----------



## ironman80

qwank said:


> it's an '81 Corvette.


It looks amazing!


----------



## naujokas

It's defective purchase in my collection  - well that only *5* euro , was purchased from the wrecking machines ,without verification and without the possibility of thoughts that can so happens - an error has occurred on the full assembly, including the original mounting sleeve, who had hidden sticker on the back of a cd player............

*ALPINE CDM-7837R* faces stamped on *ALPINE CDM-7835R* ass, resulting display does not start to 7837 because it's in color and monochrome with 7835 ........


----------



## knever3

[B said:


> ALPINE CDM-7837R[/B] faces stamped on *ALPINE CDM-7835R* ass, resulting display does not start to 7837 because it's in color and monochrome with 7835 ........




That's awesome! I think instead of calling it a deck... Either you are real funny or Google translator is a hoot!


----------



## 63flip

Didn't have time to open these up b-4 getting ready for work so it's just a tease. Unopened cased pair of PYLE C.A.S.T. 15's from Huntington, IN.


----------



## 1996blackmax

I picked these up a little while ago. I always liked the way the old Polk stuff sounded, so scooped them up. I actually had these at one time as well as the DB3065 components, & the MM3065's too.


----------



## naujokas

knever3 said:


> That's awesome! I think instead of calling it a deck... Either you are real funny or Google translator is a hoot!


hoot - scream ?  (Google translator )


----------



## HardCoreDore

naujokas said:


> hoot - scream ?  (Google translator )


Unfortunately Google Translate misses the nuance of English humor, LOL


----------



## naujokas

HardCoreDore said:


> Unfortunately Google Translate misses the nuance of English humor, LOL


I'm sorry, but I do not understand English, the more nuanced humor :beerchug:


----------



## naujokas

Another addition to my collection, it received gifts - because - men connected him with the battery and changed a plus and ground ,although before i offering them money to sell - refused - must own this item 

so that a couple of hours with a screwdriver and soldering iron - and everything is working and shines 

*GRUNDIG SCD 3390 RDS* , 1999 year, very good condition,
with *Philips TDA1549 *1-Bit DAC (BitStream format) and *Philips CDM-M2 2.1 *transport


----------



## 63flip

Finally got to open these up so here's the pics. 













After pulling them out of the case I found sequential SN's. These are rated at 500w with 4ohm svc. Cast basket, butyl rubber surround, and screw down terminals. I've got a solid sealed enclosure that could use some fresh carpet. Maybe get that done and test these out.


----------



## HardCoreDore

63flip said:


> Finally got to open these up so here's the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After pulling them out of the case I found sequential SN's. These are rated at 500w with 4ohm svc. Cast basket, butyl rubber surround, and screw down terminals. I've got a solid sealed enclosure that could use some fresh carpet. Maybe get that done and test these out.


Those look great. I bet they require a ton of air space though. The baskets reminder of the SS "Velvet Hammer" Reference Series woofers. They may have been made by the same build house.


----------



## lpreston

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I guess I should post in this thread too.
> This is the very first Precision Power Art amp prototype conceived and made by Carolyn Hall Young.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Was this hand painted?


----------



## Darth SQ

lpreston said:


> Was this hand painted?


Yes by Carolyn Hall Young.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ChrisB

63flip said:


> Finally got to open these up so here's the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After pulling them out of the case I found sequential SN's. These are rated at 500w with 4ohm svc. Cast basket, butyl rubber surround, and screw down terminals. I've got a solid sealed enclosure that could use some fresh carpet. Maybe get that done and test these out.


Just last week at work, I was trying to tell some young whipper snapper that Pyle made some nice products back in the day. He thought I was lying to him.


----------



## 63flip

^^^^....I think I've shared these b-4 but you should show that young whipper snapper these.....









That's a pair of extremely rare PYLE Magna-Cast XS 12's. They were the top of the PYLE product line in the mid nineties and retailed for $300/ea. They're serious beasts for the time. My favorite feature on these is true carbon fiber cone.


----------



## HardCoreDore

My very first pair of woofers were Pyle. Unfortunately they were blown when I bought them (used of course) so I knick named them "The Piles" as in Piles of sh... They sounded as bad as you'd think blown woofers in a particle board box would sound


----------



## stills

Ypa #3


----------



## itchnertamatoa

a few pics from last weeks visit ...


----------



## HardCoreDore

itchnertamatoa said:


> View attachment 88649
> 
> 
> View attachment 88657
> 
> 
> View attachment 88665
> 
> 
> a few pics from last weeks visit ...


What amp is that last pic? Really beautiful inside...


----------



## itchnertamatoa

this little Phoenix Gold amp ....


----------



## naujokas

news in my collection - bartered *CLARION DRX7375R *http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ld-school-showoff-thread-363.html#post2137544 into *CLARION DRX9375R *because the man needed old clarion CD player with built-in amplifier


----------



## naujokas

Today I received a gift - very very rare (1988 year ) :

*SONY CDX-R79VF*  :thumbsup: :rockon:

very good condition , with all original wires and original mounting sleeve


I found inside *Burr-Brown PCM60P* 16 bit dual DAC :guitarist:


----------



## HardCoreDore

itchnertamatoa said:


> this little Phoenix Gold amp ....
> View attachment 88857


Is that a working amp, or a display/show replica of that monster amp PG built back in the 90's? I can't remember what it was called... They only built one. 


naujokas said:


> news in my collection - bartered *CLARION DRX7375R *http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ld-school-showoff-thread-363.html#post2137544 into *CLARION DRX9375R *because the man needed old clarion CD player with built-in amplifier


You came out smelling like a rose there. I never had any of the high end Clarion heads back in the day. I always liked them though.


----------



## naujokas

HardCoreDore said:


> I
> You came out smelling like a rose there. I never had any of the high end Clarion heads back in the day. I always liked them though.


It is not high end Clarion heads  high end Clarion heads is only DRX9255 
or Clarion X-CD1


----------



## Theslaking

Sony xr C9100. It's probably one of the best tape decks made. This has some built in DSP capabilities. Independent(L+R) or just front, rear crossover, hpf, lpf, etc. It's actually kind of sweet because you can choose to eq either front channel individually or both at once with rear separate or front L+R and rear at once. It comes with really annoying voice guidance ( thankfully you can turn it off). I also recently acquired a Sony XDP U50D.


----------



## smgreen20

HardCoreDore, 
That is the PG MPH6300, only one made and I believe it's missing the power supply. The guy that owns it is a member I believe. He also has a lot of the PG one offs. 


Naujokas, 
The Clarion DRX9375R is still considered as one of their high end models. Granted it is not what the DRX/DRZ9255 is. If you use the digital out on the 9375 into one of their DSPs (like the DPH9300 for example), you now have the same outputs that the 9255's have but with more processing power. Both use dual 20 bit Burr Brown output devices.


----------



## tristan20

Oh wow, been ages but glad to see old school stuff still alive and well!


----------



## Darth SQ

tristan20 said:


> Oh wow, been ages but glad to see old school stuff still alive and well!


Welcome back. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## HardCoreDore

Theslaking said:


> Sony xr C9100. It's probably one of the best tape decks made. This has some built in DSP capabilities. Independent(L+R) or just front, rear crossover, hpf, lpf, etc. It's actually kind of sweet because you can choose to eq either front channel individually or both at once with rear separate or front L+R and rear at once. It comes with really annoying voice guidance ( thankfully you can turn it off). I also recently acquired a Sony XDP U50D.


That is a bad-ass tape deck! I really like the cd decks of that generation. 



smgreen20 said:


> HardCoreDore,
> That is the PG MPH6300, only one made and I believe it's missing the power supply. The guy that owns it is a member I believe. He also has a lot of the PG one offs


I thought I recognized it. It is the model I thought it was. PG used it as an advertisement in car audio mags in the 90's. I used to drool over pics of it as a teenager.


----------



## smgreen20

HardCoreDore said:


> I thought I recognized it. It is the model I thought it was. PG used it as an advertisement in car audio mags in the 90's. I used to drool over pics of it as a teenager.


Lol, we all did. It was also to come with a 9 band parametric eq and a HO alt. It was meant as a statement piece in the audio world, "look what we can do!!!" hence the $100k price tag. They spared no expense and had no real intentions of producing them.


----------



## HardCoreDore

smgreen20 said:


> Lol, we all did. It was also to come with a 9 band parametric eq and a HO alt. It was meant as a statement piece in the audio world, "look what we can do!!!" hence the $100k price tag. They spared no expense and had no real intentions of producing them.


I think I remember reading that PG was trying to buy it back from him a few years back. I'm guessing he wanted more than they were willing to pay


----------



## naujokas

in order to Google to search and maybe anyone from staying here will be interesting - this cd head (SONY - CDX5262) http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ld-school-showoff-thread-398.html#post2503378 hoses


----------



## naujokas

Today I received a gift - *PIONEER KEH-2300R*

1996 year, good condition , with original wires and face surround but not removable face because it is stuck


----------



## SUX 2BU

HardCoreDore said:


> I think I remember reading that PG was trying to buy it back from him a few years back. I'm guessing he wanted more than they were willing to pay


How did he get his hands on it? That was one amp I thought PG would never let go of. I remember the MSRP being $99,000 LOL But then again, look at what people will pay for Brax, Audison Thesis and higher-end Focal gear....


----------



## smgreen20

He knew the right people inside PG at the right time.


----------



## audiobaun

I still own a few old school amps


----------



## audiobaun

Few others


----------



## audiobaun




----------



## audiobaun

I prob have over 50 old school amps..Most are Autoteks mean and BTS series,and still enjoy them


----------



## audiobaun

I have some issues with my older laptop of other pics that I am not able to load any longer.If i were to take pics it would take me a couple days..Though, Ill try get some soon for here


----------



## naujokas

again I got gifts - *Clarion CRX87R* set with *Clarion RDC605*

1993 year, it is burned but working


----------



## naujokas

Here is a link where I look when things are made - Index of /users/djlj24/studio24/caraudio/katalog


----------



## Theslaking

Here's a new addition. Sony XM7557. More options/processing than a DSP! The cool part is you can put in direct mode and skip all processing. Separate power supplies, 90×4 + 280×1. It's 1ohm stable on all channels. This thing is huge( I wish that was what she said). But really I forgot how big these were. The last of the Sony good stuff. The only thing that hampers this amp is the xplod on the badge.


----------



## naujokas

again I got gifts - *Alpine CDM-7834R*


1998 year, with original face surround but without original wires and mounting sleeve
it does not read CD........ :blush:


----------



## noble brown

Every once in a while I find some old school stuff. This is my most recent acquisitions. Although the pioneer is has since been traded.


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ Very nice pieces! Welcome to the 3545 'club'  Too bad you traded away the CD-1000. I would have been interested. Does the 3545 work?


----------



## HardCoreDore

I've never seen a Pioneer eq like that. Pretty cool.


----------



## noble brown

SUX 2BU said:


> ^ Very nice pieces! Welcome to the 3545 'club'  Too bad you traded away the CD-1000. I would have been interested. Does the 3545 work?


Oh yeah it works. I don't even really have an application for it. Guy I got it off of just thought he had "some ole" alpine amp. 
The cd100 was honestly too much eq for my purposes. Got something I needed for it


----------



## SUX 2BU

noble brown said:


> Oh yeah it works. I don't even really have an application for it. Guy I got it off of just thought he had "some ole" alpine amp.
> The cd100 was honestly too much eq for my purposes. Got something I needed for it


Awesome. I love it when people don't know what they have. First 3545 I bought was a deal like that.


----------



## austriuz

naujokas said:


> this is new purchase today - 26$
> 
> *Precision Power PPI 4200AM black* - very good condition


tikras gražuolis, pats naudoju savo sistemoje vieną PPI art serijos, puikūs stiprintuvai
awesome amps


----------



## itchnertamatoa

tristan20 said:


> Oh wow, been ages but glad to see old school stuff still alive and well!


hey Tristan, long time no see ...




HardCoreDore said:


> I think I remember reading that PG was trying to buy it back from him a few years back. I'm guessing he wanted more than they were willing to pay


I heard the same thing ... guess they didn't contact the right person ...


----------



## HardCoreDore

itchnertamatoa said:


> hey Tristan, long time no see ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the same thing ... guess they didn't contact the right person ...


Is there a page with a bunch of pics of that amp? This piece mail stuff is giving me blue balls.


----------



## benimi

Hi,

Can someone about it a more accurate information?

Alpine model 4006

Thanks.


----------



## naujokas

benimi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone about it a more accurate information?
> 
> Alpine model 4006
> 
> Thanks.


 OEM HU (Alpine) in my Wrangler (1997 year) is with the same regulator


----------



## benimi

It's fantastic. How to use it?
Not any instruction manual?


----------



## freebiker1967

Hello people first time here love this old school stuff.
This is what I have installed in my car now.


----------



## HardCoreDore

freebiker1967 said:


> Hello people first time here love this old school stuff.
> This is what I have installed in my car now.


That's some really nice old PG stuff. If you have a chance check out Phoenix Phorum as well. There are some PG junkies over there.


----------



## freebiker1967

more pictures

Every thing installed in my bmw 528i E39.

Alpine 7516MM
Alpine 5957V
Alpine ERA G180
Boston Acoustics Pro Series 6.2 front and rear
Phoenix Gold MS2125 sub
Phoenix Gold MAC200 front
Phoenix Gold MPS2240 rear
2x PHL 15 inch subwoofer


----------



## Old Skewl

Nice OS system. I still have a set of BA Pro 6.2s. I need to swap out my 6.4's sometime. They were the very first set of components I owned. I still love them!


----------



## freebiker1967

sound system in the mancave

with 8 6x9 speakers in the ceiling

and 2 subwoofers


----------



## freebiker1967

real old school

Alpine 7156

Alpine 7901M

Alpine 3516

All with din connector


----------



## freebiker1967

My first system I bought.

Pioneer KE-3090 and graphic equalizer BP780

new in the box CVA-1004RR

used for many years CTA-1502R


----------



## freebiker1967

Other stuff which is lying around.

Alpine 7294R new in the box
Alpine CVA-1000R
Alpine CVA_1004R using in the mancave
Alpine CVA-1006R
Alpine CHA-S634 2 times
Alpine CHA-S624
Alpine CHA-1214
Alpine CHM-S630 new in the box
Alpine 3540
Alpine 6397CX 6x9 3way early 90's
Boston Acoustics Pro Series 5.2
Boston Acoustics Pro Series 4.2
ESB Settemila 300S2 subwoofer
Audio Control 2XS
Phoenix Gold ms2125
Phoenix Gold MS275 2 times
Phoenix Gold are all recapped

Pictures will follow


----------



## benimi

naujokas said:


> OEM HU (Alpine) in my Wrangler (1997 year) is with the same regulator
> 
> 
> 
> How much power is it?


----------



## 63flip

A few more pieces added to the horde!


----------



## austriuz

on Saturday I bought two new/old toys Alpine CDM-7870R and Clarion DRX7375R 25 euros for both and in very good condition


----------



## Buickmike

freebiker1967 said:


> real old school
> 
> Alpine 7156
> 
> Alpine 7901M
> 
> Alpine 3516
> 
> All with din connector


Ahh memories. I had a 7156 in my first car, which was a '77 Toyota Celica. That was my first headunit. It had a DIN to RCA adapter and I had my first amp, which was a Hifonics Cupid VII connected to it. Off that I had a pair of Alpine 5.4" coaxials, a pair of Pioneer 6X9's, and an MTX road thunder 10" sub all in tri mode off that one amp. It sounded pretty good.


----------



## Buickmike

63flip said:


> A few more pieces added to the horde!


Crunch subs are so underrated. I still have a 6.5 from that generation that is in a transmission line enclosure and it seriously beats out most of my subs in my collection. Back in the day I had a white letter pro 15" and it rocked! I've never heard a 15 play double bass drum so accurately like that one did. It took a lot of room though. 3' sealed. I bought it off a buddy and there is a funny story that goes along with when he bought it originally.

We went down to the local car audio shop that sold Kicker stuff because he had $100 to spend on subs and wanted to hear the el cheapo Mohawk 10"s. We demoed them and they were crap. We were going to walk out and the guy at the store asks my buddy his budget. He says "$100". The guy says that he will sell him a Crunch 15" for that because it is their last demo sub. We both started laughing because we thought that The Crunch was some swap meet Rockford Fosgate ripoff. We humored him and said we will listen to it. Next thing we know, our chests are getting hammered and stuff is literally falling off the counters in the shop. My buddy turned to the guy with his jaw dropped and just handed him the $100 cash he had in his pocket. My first attempt at building a box for it netted in it ripping itself out of the baffle. I build a new, better box with correct materials and bracing. He broke the back window in his '79 Accord hatch with it. Good times.


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ Always liked Crunch subs. Back in the day (1991) when I was deciding what brand to choose for my first pair of 12s it was between Crunch or Punch  Chose the Punch in the end but I'm sure I would have been happy with the Crunch too.


----------



## I'm not new

I still want one of those Crunch band pass boxes. It would be awesome in my 83 Civic.
Might sound like poo( I can't remember ), but they could get decently loud.


----------



## 63flip

I've never had much experience with the old Crunch amps but I've always liked their subs. I think they're another brand like the old school PYLE that tends to get overlooked. I think a lot of people thought it was flee market junk. 
I hooked those 10"s up in my Ranger to the JL Slash 250/1 I have in there and they hit HARD. They sounded pretty good in the band pass enclosure. I'd love to pull them out and put them in something sealed.


----------



## naujokas

Today I received a gift - *Pioneer KEH-M8000RDS*, 
1993 year, not good condition, without face surround but fully working


----------



## hawaiiguy

Nology said:


> Lets see what everyones got... I've mostly got SS stuff but picked up a NIB Lanzar LXR100 today. Gotta get the out and get some pics.


Here's the final piece to my setup, its a custom Bubinga hardwood tuned box for my killer 11" Focal KX! I inlaid some golden Bubinga in the top and around the upper center sides






Focal 600.4 digital amp
Focal 165 KP2 100rms doors
Focal KX 27 11" sub


----------



## HardCoreDore

naujokas said:


> Today I received a gift - *Pioneer KEH-M8000RDS*,
> 1993 year, not good condition, without face surround but fully working


I'm sure it's just lost in translation somewhere; but either you get a lot of old head units as "gifts" or you're just buying them out of junk cars at a junk yard. I'm thinking it's the latter. 

Where are you from Naujokas? I'm guessing somewhere in Eastern Europe  


hawaiiguy said:


> Here's the final piece to my setup, its a custom Bubinga hardwood tuned box for my killer 11" Focal KX! I inlaid some golden Bubinga in the top and around the upper center sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Focal 600.4 digital amp
> Focal 165 KP2 100rms doors
> Focal KX 27 11" sub


That box is built with purpose! Nice looking


----------



## naujokas

HardCoreDore said:


> I'm sure it's just lost in translation somewhere; but either you get a lot of old head units as "gifts" or you're just buying them out of junk cars at a junk yard. I'm thinking it's the latter.


I am a very good person and I have a lot of friends because a lot of what I'm getting gifts 



HardCoreDore said:


> Where are you from Naujokas? I'm guessing somewhere in Eastern Europe


Location: Vilnius


----------



## HardCoreDore

naujokas said:


> I am a very good person and I have a lot of friends because a lot of what I'm getting gifts
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Vilnius


Žinoma, jūs nusipelno tiek daug dovanų . Jūs esate geras vaikinas !

In English (at least I think so) 

"Of course you deserve so many presents. You are a good guy!


----------



## naujokas

HardCoreDore said:


> Žinoma, jūs nusipelno tiek daug dovanų . Jūs esate geras vaikinas !
> 
> In English (at least I think so)
> 
> "Of course you deserve so many presents. You are a good guy!



Well here's another gift 
*PIONEER Computer control EQ Deck KEX-900
PIONEER Hide-AwayTuner GEX-T5
PIONEER Stereo MAIN Amplifier GM-41A
*

It requires the code, because it is given decoding,

I will put pictures later after repairs.............


----------



## haakono

I got this lot personally delivered from former owner today, and now it's all mine!!!  










Only took about 20 years to realize this dream  Still missing a few parts for a complete XES setup, but a boxed set of XS-HS1 and XS-HS6 is a great little bonus while I complete the setup. Happy day!


----------



## Buickmike

Where do you guys come across some of these gems? I've never seen anything worth a damn at a garage sale or in the junk yards. All I see is folks trying to get top dollar off CL or Ebay.


----------



## naujokas

And again, I got a gift 

*macAudio MAC-HAMMER *

I do not know whether it works - 
I do not check but I see that do not burn and no adjustment


----------



## naujokas

again a new purchase - 7$ - *Hitachi CSK-350*

1986 year, working, but does not light bulbs


----------



## Theslaking

Recently we need to change the thread title to "naujokas" show off thread! 
I like that your collecting and sharing. Keep it up.


----------



## naujokas

Theslaking said:


> Recently we need to change the thread title to "naujokas" show off thread!
> I like that your collecting and sharing. Keep it up.







again me brought a gift - very strange device - *BLAUPUNKT BERLIN IQR 85*

I did not understand how he must be connected


----------



## [email protected]'go

You must connect a amp Blaupunkt

See here of my friend site: Raccordement amplificateurs vintage BLAUPUNKT suivant normes "DIN" et "IEC"


----------



## wheelieking71

I'm not about to scroll 400 pages to see if one has been posted already (probably has) But, I stumbled in to an odd-ball oldie the other day:







Pretty nice survivor. Doesn't appear to have ever been used/powered. Came will all the accessories (wires) as it would have when new. I liked it, so I set out on a search, and found another that is still new in the box. So, I scooped that one up as well. These will power my upcoming garage system.


----------



## naujokas

[email protected]'go said:


> You must connect a amp Blaupunkt
> 
> See here of my friend site: Raccordement amplificateurs vintage BLAUPUNKT suivant normes "DIN" et "IEC"


for amplifiers I know, but where insert radio antenna ?


----------



## [email protected]'go

Would you want I post your question on the website, I'm moderate?

My friend is a Blaupunkt specialist


----------



## ween

The Berlin has an external tuner module.


----------



## naujokas

this is new purchase today - 8$ 

*Pioneer TS-X1*, good condition


----------



## [email protected]'go

Philips RC169 (1996/ 97). NiB!!


----------



## chris[email protected]'go

Philips DC711 (1992/ 93)






Sic....


----------



## [email protected]'go

Philips DC213


----------



## haakono

Did some unboxing of all the awesome Sony gear I got a while back, this is the Mobile ES series XS-HS6 from 1998:

















and the XS-HS1 tweeter (only dual driver tweeter I've ever seen)


----------



## knever3

Wow! those Sony's are awesome!


----------



## naujokas

SUX 2BU said:


> ^ Very nice pieces! Welcome to the 3545 'club'


Yesterday I have left this club.............I sold my 3545 amp in order that it not be with me on the shelf but working someone else's system 

but I received not only a lot of money for amp , but I received three bags with Old School car audio  whose list and photo I upload later when I them connect and testing :cool2:


----------



## naujokas

naujokas said:


> Yesterday I have left this club.............I sold my 3545 amp in order that it not be with me on the shelf but working someone else's system
> 
> but I received not only a lot of money for amp , but I received three bags with Old School car audio  whose list and photo I upload later when I them connect and testing :cool2:


*Alpine 7982R
Pioneer KEH-P9700R
Pioneer KEH-P8600R
Pioneer DEQ-P800
Pioneer CDX-P1220S
Pioneer CDX-P630S
SONY XR-M510*
2x*Kenwood KAC-521*
3x*Remote control
*


----------



## stills

Ahhhh, the alpine in each changer!

Iirc they didn't work on the old 5-speed mustangs. Change mechanism would interfear with first and third gear. Bought on cheapish back when new because of this.


----------



## 63flip

Just picked these up off the local CL. A pair of Earthquake Annihilator 15's. Model A15110. They're a little rough and will need some repair but I only gave $30 for the pair in a pretty decent prefab box. I should be able to get $20-$25 for the box. It's too bad they weren't taken better care of because the coils meter good, the spiders aren't sagging, and they're still tight. 

I honestly can't remember the last time I saw a pair of these. There will be more pics to come once repaired.


----------



## naujokas

stills said:


> Ahhhh, the alpine in each changer!
> 
> Iirc they didn't work on the old 5-speed mustangs. Change mechanism would interfear with first and third gear. Bought on cheapish back when new because of this.


"google translate" fail to translate yours words......


----------



## [email protected]'go

Very rare Pioneer DEX M400 (1992)
It is equipped with a optical link. One year before the famous ODR system

 



Pioneer GEX T70 rds*:




 

 

 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 ….


----------



## stills

naujokas said:


> "google translate" fail to translate yours words......


Guess google doesn't understand South Georgia gibberish. Try this:

The alpine 7982r wouldn't work in some manual transmission sports cars.


----------



## cyber5-0

It's not as impressive as some collections, but I have a few old school amps.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HardCoreDore

cyber5-0 said:


> It's not as impressive as some collections, but I have a few old school amps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As nice a collection as I've seen on here. I love me some DSMs.


----------



## DBlevel

Old school hybrid tube amps......


----------



## HardCoreDore

Those tubers are nice! I've never heard of that brand, but that doesn't mean anything. I learn something new everyday day around here. The guts look nice, too. I've always wanted a tube setup in the car.


----------



## knever3

I've always been a fan of Pioneer's DEX equipment, especially the DEX-M88. Right under Alpine's DigitalMax and Sony ES and XES.


----------



## naujokas

this is new purchase today - *35*$ for set 

*Pioneer Kp202G* and *Pioneer GM-120*

1982 year, very good condition, with original wires and strange mounting sleeve...........


----------



## freebiker1967

Hello People,

Back again with some more pictures.

ALPINE 7294R NIB

ALPINE CHM-S630 NIB


----------



## freebiker1967

Phoenix Gold ZX450 V2 recapped.


----------



## freebiker1967

I took out of the car the alpine 7516mm and 5952V changer.
And put in the alpine CVA-1004RR that was new in the box.
With a alpine 12 CD changer and DVD changer.


----------



## freebiker1967

Boston Acoustics proserie 4.2 and 5.2
AudioControl 2XS
Alpine 3540
Alpine CVA-1000
Alpine CHA-S624
Alpine ERA-G100


----------



## 63flip

New addition to the horde today. Blues Trisobaric sub enclosure. It shows signs of its age but sounds amazing. This has got to be an early use of a slot port design in car audio.


----------



## knever3

How cool, those inner subs look brand new!


----------



## ryanr7386

How about some Alpine Green Chicklets? Newest addition to my Collection. 

Minty Fresh Alpine 7289 and an Alpine 5903 CD in Tandom!


----------



## ryanr7386

freebiker1967 said:


> I took out of the car the alpine 7516mm and 5952V changer.
> And put in the alpine CVA-1004RR that was new in the box.
> With a alpine 12 CD changer and DVD changer.


Those 7516`s are nice decks! I had the US version at one point. That was about the last model that offered the QRB Chassis by the way.


----------



## HardCoreDore

63flip said:


> New addition to the horde today. Blues Trisobaric sub enclosure. It shows signs of its age but sounds amazing. This has got to be an early use of a slot port design in car audio.


I'm pretty sure these came out of the same build house and shared the same motor and coil with the original gen 1 Kicker SoloBaric. Great old school SQ right here.


----------



## 1996blackmax

Those old Solobarics were nice. Had a few of them.


----------



## naujokas

naujokas said:


> *Alpine 7982R
> Pioneer KEH-P9700R
> Pioneer KEH-P8600R
> Pioneer DEQ-P800
> Pioneer CDX-P1220S
> Pioneer CDX-P630S
> SONY XR-M510*
> 2x*Kenwood KAC-521*
> 3x*Remote control
> *



we start with the check - *Pioneer KEH-P8600R* with *Pioneer CDX-P1220S*

very good condition ,fully working, with remote control, face-plate box, all original wires ,original mounting sleeve and woody face surround - which is perfect for this HU http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ld-school-showoff-thread-393.html#post2261128


----------



## 63flip

HardCoreDore said:


> I'm pretty sure these came out of the same build house and shared the same motor and coil with the original gen 1 Kicker SoloBaric. Great old school SQ right here.


So I just had to hook these up and see how they sounded. I figured old school power was the only way to go so I dug a Lanzar Opti 100 out the closet and hooked them up. Since the Blues are wired in a 4ohm configuration I bridged them on the amp. I didn't really give them a work out until last night on the way to work. All I can say is, "WOW". I was blown away by the SQ. I had thrown in Slipknots Live 8.0 album and cranked it up. The bass tesponse on these are amazing. Its tight and very punchy. I don't mean school yard bully punchy, I'm talk in' Bruce Lee punchy! Tight and accurate. I think they'll be staying in the Danger Ranger for a while.


----------



## naujokas

naujokas said:


> we start with the check - *Pioneer KEH-P8600R* with *Pioneer CDX-P1220S*
> 
> very good condition ,fully working, with remote control, face-plate box, all original wires ,original mounting sleeve and woody face surround - which is perfect for this HU http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ld-school-showoff-thread-393.html#post2261128


probably It had to be this set

*Pioneer DEQ-P800* with IP-Bus wire


----------



## ryanr7386

JayGold said:


> Picked these up in the last year to add to the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some sink scratching and paint chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clean, solid guts. Popped off one of the output bars to check which
> Toshiba transistors were hiding in there....very pleased.


Those a/d/s mx amps are very clean. Picked up a 280cmx recently. Let me know if you want to part with it


----------



## naujokas

naujokas said:


> *Alpine 7982R
> Pioneer KEH-P9700R
> Pioneer KEH-P8600R
> Pioneer DEQ-P800
> Pioneer CDX-P1220S
> Pioneer CDX-P630S
> SONY XR-M510*
> 2x*Kenwood KAC-521*
> 3x*Remote control
> *


plus one checked item - *SONY XR-M510*

2001 year, very good condition ,fully working, with all original wires ,original mounting sleeve and face surround


----------



## naujokas

naujokas said:


> *Alpine 7982R
> Pioneer KEH-P9700R
> Pioneer KEH-P8600R
> Pioneer DEQ-P800
> Pioneer CDX-P1220S
> Pioneer CDX-P630S
> SONY XR-M510*
> 2x*Kenwood KAC-521*
> 3x*Remote control
> *


plus one checked item - *KENWOOD KAC-521 * - two units 

very good condition, with original wires even original cord with DIN conector, and original mounting hardware


----------



## oilworker

Some of my favorite Phoenix Gold amps


A few of my M100's. I love these old things.


An old school 10w6 in my wife's car


----------



## oilworker

One of my old installs in my car. This is a Phoenix Gold ZX950


----------



## naujokas

naujokas said:


> *Alpine 7982R
> Pioneer KEH-P9700R
> Pioneer KEH-P8600R
> Pioneer DEQ-P800
> Pioneer CDX-P1220S
> Pioneer CDX-P630S
> SONY XR-M510*
> 2x*Kenwood KAC-521*
> 3x*Remote control
> *


plus one checked item - *Pioneer KEH-P9700R* with *Pioneer CDX-P630S*

very good condition ,fully working, with remote control, face-plate box, all original wires ,original mounting sleeve but without face surround


----------



## Prime mova

^^ Love those Phoenix golds


----------



## ssclassa60




----------



## HardCoreDore

ssclassa60 said:


>


Have these been put on "house arrest"? If so I bet that home system sounds nice. Are those Continuums or Class A 10.0?


----------



## ssclassa60

Haha, no a quick setup to test my front stage placements in my car. 
Those are Class A Picasso's 

This one is on house arrest driving some B&Ws


----------



## HardCoreDore

ssclassa60 said:


> Haha, no a quick setup to test my front stage placements in my car.
> Those are Class A Picasso's
> 
> This one is on house arrest driving some B&Ws


You have excellent taste my friend...


----------



## ssclassa60

Thank you my friend


----------



## Old Skewl

Looking good neighbor


----------



## ssclassa60

Good to see you again OS


----------



## leepersc

Mistake post.


----------



## naujokas

leepersc said:


> Sorry guys, had a VERY BAD week. Saying that phrase doesn't preclude me from the same ol' **** here from my wife, but I will try it here. Just because your stuff is "old" doesn't mean you should post pics of it here.....old stock stereo crap is just that.."Old Stock Crap". Just saying. I've been a follower of this thread for a while and this has been a disappointing theme lately. Sorry for those that will "offend" or "hurt". Thanks for the potential flame that's upcoming.....or NOT, this isn't your everyday car audio site. Thanks and sorry to THOSE OTHER people. Yeah, yeah, I should be better and not vent on you all.....I'll see a therapist I'm sure some day It'll be required .


what should be is this topic by you ?


----------



## leepersc

Another mistake post.


----------



## ssclassa60

Back on topic


----------



## [email protected]'go

Sure???
Then, for you, leepersc 

Yesteday, today and tomorrow, I'm working on my Old VW Transporter (1982)


My last install:
Pioneer Component 1982, idem year of my VW
Test in Home
 

And in Car




More information, here: VW T3 1982 (Acte II), Pioneer Component 1982 

The first install in this VW (Old Clarion, Old RF), here: VW T3 Westfalia 1982, ensemble Clarion, montage et installation mise à jour du 19/08 

I like read this thread :coolgleamA:


----------



## naujokas

and I was thinking that this particular theme is designed to show what people have old school car audio but not what installs or sell, for this purpose has created another topic.............


----------



## HardCoreDore

naujokas said:


> and I was thinking that this particular theme is designed to show what people have old school car audio but not what installs or sell, for this purpose has created another topic.............


It is exactly that. Disregard and carry on.


----------



## leepersc

Yet another mistake response/post.


----------



## ssclassa60

More pics please


----------



## leepersc

Sorry all for the temporary interruption. LETS GET BACK TO THE PICS!!!


----------



## [email protected]'go

stop Sirs
back from subject

Tru Technology C7 4T (Tube)


----------



## leepersc

[email protected]'go said:


> Tru Technology C7 4T (Tube)


Just plain WOW! I only wish I had such an amazing amp! Very jealous!

How would you describe the sound? I personally have never heard one.


----------



## soundstreamer

That Tru amp is amazing looking! 

My collection isnt as nice but got a couple old school Soundstream, Lanzar, Rockford, pieces I need to post.


----------



## [email protected]'go

The song is simply ... genial!! Really 
I don't have words in english..

I found it in France and I haven't seen many other Tru C7 4 Tubes!!


----------



## 63flip

Here's a few old school PPI Sedonas I just added to my collection. Top is a 500ix, bottom Left is an APA-200-ix and a 460ix on the right


----------



## ryanr7386

Wow! Beutiful collection!


----------



## 63flip

$8.00 score to add to my PYLE collection. Preloaded PYLE 10" 2 way ported truck box with Motorola horn tweeters. After cleaning off the dust and gluing some loose carpet back down they look great. The subs are like mint.


----------



## [email protected]'go

[email protected]'go said:


>


Someone ask me to do a synoptis of my double install (I can't find the post)
 




With a video, it's better


----------



## vinman

Thank you Chris 

Did you ever try feeding the very low voltage output from the Pioneer KEX73
directly into the RF amps ? 

Cheers ...... Vincent


----------



## [email protected]'go

What for?

it's a component system, then..

The KEX73 need these amp' GM4 (or component amp') to switching ON
I wrote it this, here: Pioneer Component série 1977/ 83 : accessoires et câblage


----------



## kyheng

[email protected]'go said:


> What for?
> 
> it's a component system, then..
> 
> The KEX73 need these amp' GM4 (or component amp') to switching ON
> I wrote it this, here: Pioneer Component série 1977/ 83 : accessoires et câblage


Hi, just want to ask, what is the internal volume for that B80? As from their tech support, that speaker requires 1l of internal volume.


----------



## [email protected]'go

YEP.... <1 liter

Be careful with this HP
So fun but...


----------



## kyheng

[email protected]'go said:


> YEP.... <1 liter
> 
> Be careful with this HP
> So fun but...


Any particular reason on that "but"?


----------



## [email protected]'go

Yes, like you could read there specifications

B 80 - 8 Ohm


----------



## vinman

[email protected]'go said:


> What for?
> 
> it's a component system, then..
> 
> The KEX73 need these amp' GM4 (or component amp') to switching ON
> I wrote it this, here: Pioneer Component série 1977/ 83 : accessoires et câblage



Pioneer "Component" units obviously work better with each other ...

Is it possible to use one of those Pioneer Component Head Units with non Pioneer component amplifiers ? 

Thank you ...... Vin


----------



## kyheng

[email protected]'go said:


> Yes, like you could read there specifications
> 
> B 80 - 8 Ohm


Well, been running it under 1.5l enclosure and it sounds great, now want to put in the car and enclosure with 1l are just too big to begin with, that's why I'm asking you what is the effect on running it in a smaller enclosure.


----------



## RogerH

I love this tread/forum! You guys have so much awesome crap! 

Having had an interest in car audio since about 1991, (when I was 13?!) you get a bit nostalgic when seeing this stuff. Especially old installations!

I don't have a big collection, but I do have a pair of ref500's in my car. They where the unattainable dream in the 90's, so I was glad to pick them up on ebay a few years ago!










I also use a pair of Dynaudio 9" woofers:








Not technically old school, but the dynaudio drivers has looked the same for ages, right?


----------



## dratunes

RogerH said:


> I love this tread/forum! You guys have so much awesome crap!
> 
> Having had an interest in car audio since about 1991, (when I was 13?!) you get a bit nostalgic when seeing this stuff. Especially old installations!
> 
> I don't have a big collection, but I do have a pair of ref500's in my car. They where the unattainable dream in the 90's, so I was glad to pick them up on ebay a few years ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also use a pair of Dynaudio 9" woofers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not technically old school, but the dynaudio drivers has looked the same for ages, right?


NICE INSTALL!!!! Did you create that yourself?


----------



## dratunes

RogerH said:


> I love this tread/forum! You guys have so much awesome crap!
> 
> Having had an interest in car audio since about 1991, (when I was 13?!) you get a bit nostalgic when seeing this stuff. Especially old installations!
> 
> I don't have a big collection, but I do have a pair of ref500's in my car. They where the unattainable dream in the 90's, so I was glad to pick them up on ebay a few years ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also use a pair of Dynaudio 9" woofers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not technically old school, but the dynaudio drivers has looked the same for ages, right?


NICE INSTALL!!!! Did you create that yourself?


----------



## [email protected]'go

ODR hu

I'll want to put this, in my old

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TafliHM5vT8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
:surprised:


----------



## RogerH

dratunes said:


> NICE INSTALL!!!! Did you create that yourself?


Thanks! 

Yes, of course I did the install myself. Hence the "busy" wiring in the second picture.. will be cleaned up sometime soon...


----------



## Glennerd

Just picked up this pair of U Dimension 20vs amps yesterday. Condition is amazing. Traded out some smaller, ratty stuff from my collection for these. Refining has become a big part of collecting now that it's spread throughout the house.


----------



## 63flip

Glennerd said:


> Just picked up this pair of U Dimension 20vs amps yesterday. Condition is amazing. Traded out some smaller, ratty stuff from my collection for these. Refining has become a big part of collecting now that it's spread throughout the house.


I'm having the same problem. My collection overflowed the closet my wife gave me well over a year ago. Now nearly every closet in the house has something lurking in it. I've even got away with displaying some of my OS PPI Arts, Sedonas, and some US Amps on shelves around the house.


----------



## 63flip

These were a little Christmas gift to myself. I brought them home about a week b-4 Christmas and my wife insisted they go under the tree until the big day. Something about buying yourself stuff right b-4 Christmas. Hands down some of the rarest pieces in my collection of OS PYLE gear. The subs are an unopened cased pair of 10" limited edition. The EQ is from the "a" series Of amplifiers and processors. Also NIB.


----------



## naujokas

Hi, 

this is new purchase today - 5 $ 

*Pioneer DEH-345R*

1998 year, good condition, fully working, with all original wires and face surround but without mounting sleeve....


----------



## naujokas

Santa Claus brought a surprise  - 30$ for the whole *Pioneer* set 

*Pioneer KP-707G
Pioneer GEX-8*
and unknown *power amplifier*  
maybe someone knows what it is ?

1980 year, very good condition, fully working


----------



## [email protected]'go

Old Pio Component





un second for pieces


A BP320 non Component


----------



## haakono

My newest head unit


----------



## Theslaking

haakono said:


> My newest head unit


Those are truly simplistically beautiful.


----------



## HardCoreDore

haakono said:


> My newest head unit


Is it mounted in your center console? Does the Sony "feel" remote flip up for access? Nice unit btw.


----------



## Simon1986

Regards,







Simon​


----------



## haakono

HardCoreDore said:


> Is it mounted in your center console? Does the Sony "feel" remote flip up for access? Nice unit btw.


What you see is the carrying case for the removable front panel and stalk remote 

BTW, the front panel is milled from a single huge slab of aluminum, it's like 1,5" thick. And the release mechanism is motorised like the soft-close function on luxury car doors.


----------



## HardCoreDore

haakono said:


> What you see is the carrying case for the removable front panel and stalk remote
> 
> BTW, the front panel is milled from a single huge slab of aluminum, it's like 1,5" thick. And the release mechanism is motorised like the soft-close function on luxury car doors.


That **** is crazy...


----------



## stills

I vote we ban Haakono. 
You've got too much cool stuff dude.


----------



## imjustjason

LoL, that xes faceplate is gorgeous.


----------



## niceguy

I have a Pioneer H-50 2channel amp in the garage still...


----------



## quality_sound

haakono said:


> What you see is the carrying case for the removable front panel and stalk remote
> 
> BTW, the front panel is milled from a single huge slab of aluminum, it's like 1,5" thick. And the release mechanism is motorised like the soft-close function on luxury car doors.



The commander for the C90 and XES were BY FAR the best remotes I've ever used. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haakono

stills said:


> I vote we ban Haakono.
> You've got too much cool stuff dude.


If someone buys my SS Davinci I would have one less piece to show off though 

(and MC245, and REF604, and Focal Audioms etc etc )

But on the subject of OS Sony goodness.. I need to do a lot of work to my doors after fitting the XS-HS6 mids. Thin 90s Toyota plastic door cards + Sony ES didn't go well together. Time to order some more dampening material!


----------



## stills

Do you still have your Xm2000r?


----------



## Theslaking

An excellent condition Eclipse 4422R. Came with box, manual, trim ring, and harness. This tape deck has some built in DSP features such as a limited crossover and eq along with time alignment. It matched up with the more well know if 5303 CD player.


----------



## haakono

stills said:


> Do you still have your Xm2000r?


Yeah. Times two now though 










If I can get hold of a single XES M50 at a liveable price, I could use these to power the fullranges and subs in the XES setup, then I would have a complete system. Just not all XES.


----------



## stills

Egad man! &#55357;&#56878;


----------



## naujokas

naujokas said:


> Santa Claus brought a surprise  - 30$ for the whole *Pioneer* set
> 
> *Pioneer KP-707G
> Pioneer GEX-8*
> and unknown *power amplifier*
> maybe someone knows what it is ?
> 
> 1980 year, very good condition, fully working


*maybe someone knows what power amplifier is ?*


----------



## ironman80

haakono said:


> My newest head unit


Excellent HU! My friends rather successfully involved with it in EMMA competition. It sounds amazing! 
https://youtu.be/GWKxhcreB9M


----------



## [email protected]'go

naujokas said:


> *maybe someone knows what power amplifier is ?*


Normally, the Pio 707 and the GEX 8 need amp' Component système like this





I never see your amp' Pioneer and I don't think it's a component model


----------



## BassnTruck

This next post of two will be less equipment and more paperwork. I was cleaning some files out and came across these. I would likely be willing to separating with some of this stuff if anyone is interested.
























































































































































































Two ID posters.


























Team Gates & signed goodies.


----------



## quality_sound

The XES HU/Changer/processor is probably the best sounding source I've ever heard. And that remote commander, same as the C90, is EASILY the best, most comfortable remote of any kind I've ever used. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glennerd

Last month, I had a few guys ask if I had any Old School MB Quart speakers. I didn't. With the exception of the QM 218 KX set that's without a box, all are brand new, un-used.


----------



## naujokas

this is new purchase today - 3 $ 
*
Alpine TDM-7547R*

1997 year, good condition, fully working, with face surround and mounting sleeve, wires is Euro ISO........


----------



## haakono

Oh look, a box!


----------



## HardCoreDore

haakono said:


> Oh look, a box!


Uh oh!


----------



## Glennerd

[email protected], Is this old Pioneer equipment worth anything? I can buy a whole lot of these for $100. 4 complete systems, each with large and small amps and cables. Cheers.


----------



## HardCoreDore

Glennerd said:


> [email protected], Is this old Pioneer equipment worth anything? I can buy a whole lot of these for $100. 4 complete systems, each with large and small amps and cables. Cheers.


A picture would be good, or at least some model #'s...


----------



## Glennerd

Sorry, I was referring to the same equipment he had just posted. These are the sets.


----------



## CK1991

Glennerd said:


> Sorry, I was referring to the same equipment he had just posted. These are the sets.


If they all work and are in good shape, I'd pay 100 for that lot, especially if it included the JL sub)


----------



## Theslaking

Glennerd said:


> Sorry, I was referring to the same equipment he had just posted. These are the sets.


I would buy a set off you. It least it will limit your financial risk. Seriously I will buy one. Love those old setups.


----------



## CK1991

I think I see a shaft radio in there. I'd be down for that if it works and has line outs


----------



## freebiker1967

stash


----------



## Changchung

Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## LDW3RD

This thread is a Old Timers thread that young boys benefit from.:laugh:


----------



## LDW3RD

Way different from the now.


----------



## vinman

That shrink wrap is destructive to the amps internal components , unless of course your sending it off into space on a time capsule into a different galaxy 

Poke a few holes in the plastic and let the sucker breathe a while ....... ehehe 

Just kidding ..... nice collection


----------



## LDW3RD

vinman said:


> That shrink wrap is destructive to the amps internal components , unless of course your sending it off into space on a time capsule into a different galaxy
> 
> Poke a few holes in the plastic and let the sucker breathe a while ....... ehehe
> 
> Just kidding ..... nice collection


Thanks! :laugh: It'll be fine it's still wrapped in the original RF paper.


----------



## naujokas

new purchases for a few euros - *Pioneer TS-W202F*

not stood in the car, only demo showcases, stands and storage


----------



## LDW3RD

I pulled these Kicker speakers out b/c I have 2 home speakers that have blown 8's in them. So I put the Kicker 8's for now, it'll hold me over until I can up grade my home system . Move one box and another one popped up, and well you know...:laugh: 
A few Kicker speakers still looking good. From the late 80's early 90's I believe







Orion XTR MB6's with a sweet MTX Blue Thunder Pro50x4.
I like this amp a lot I think it's a steal if you can find them for cheap.







I bought these early 2000's. I scooped them up on UBID someone was closing them out. I had big dreams of using them,eh.
Orion XTR MB6 top and bottom














I bought 2 RF TYPE X7's and these TYPE 2's back when High Dessert Audio was closing them out. Sold the 7's
Rockford Fosgate RF TYPE 2







A few processor's and a 5v cassette player.


----------



## naujokas

new purchases for a few euros - *Pioneer KEH-P5400R*

1996 year, very good condition, fully working, with face surround , wires and mounting sleeve


----------



## Clarion_Freak

When you're as OLD as I am (about to turn 58) you have truly seen and experienced REAL old school stuff! 

When I first got that car audio bug back in the mid 70's, I was rollin' through da hood wit ma Spark-O-Matic blastin' through a Kraco booster equalizer that pumped out a mind-boggling 40 watts of raw, sheer power, all hooked to a pair of Spark-O-Matic 6x9's in back and 6-1/2's up in the doors of my 64 Galaxie 500. Chicks dug me! And it was all protected with a high-tech, top-of-the-line security system from none other than J. C. Whitney that featured the round key in the fender AND the cool optional pager that was bigger than a pack of smokes! Oh yeah, the girls loved it! LOL!

But as I got out of my teens and hit 20 in 1980, I really wanted to impress the ladies! LOL! So I installed a top-of-the-line Pioneer SuperTuner II underdash AM/FM/8-track sound system, hooked up to a Jensen amp and a pair of Jensen 6x9 tri-axial speakers out back! A couple years later, I was able to afford the new, improved Pioneer SuperTuner III AM/FM/Cassette underdash!

Finally, it was the 90's... and yep, I was rolling with your basic Sansui pull-out AM/FM/Cassette deck and a PAIR of Jensen amps hooked to a pair of 250-watt Phase Linear Graphite 6x9's. You should have saw all the ladies gather round when I strutted through the mall carrying that b*tchin PULL-OUT deck by the handle! 

So yeah... I know ALL ABOUT old school stuff from back when I had hair!


----------



## naujokas

Today I received a gift - set *Sony XK-8D* cassette deck and *Sony XE-8 * graphic equalizer

good condition face, but somewhere they have received water, so corroded........ so did not want them even connect.......I need ever to try to clean them........


----------



## LDW3RD

naujokas said:


> Today I received a gift - set *Sony XK-8D* cassette deck and *Sony XE-8 * graphic equalizer
> 
> good condition face, but somewhere they have received water, so corroded........ so did not want them even connect.......I need ever to try to clean them........


Great gifts!! To bad about the corrosion..

I remember those Sony units from back in the day. I think, If I recall correctly they were in a super hot white Vette that appeared in Car Stereo review magazine back in the 90's. lol

Puiki dovana! Blogai apie korozijos...


Prisimenu tuos Sony vienetus iš atgal per dieną. Manau, jei prisimenu teisingai jie buvo super karšto balta Vette, kad atsirado automobilių Stereo apžvalga žurnalas 90-aisiais. cha


----------



## FLYONWALL9

This only took me about 8 years to find. 
Sure I have found others, but none in the condition I was looking to get. This one is complete with box and everything it came with when sold new. I have been searching ebay in many different countries, this one popped up in Germany of all places.. THRILLED


----------



## ssclassa60

Cool find, mbq didnt sell many subs here back when they were the rage. I had 2 IB 10's but they were entry level with a huge logo on the dust cap.... Late 90's
What era is that 10" from?


----------



## HardCoreDore

FLYONWALL9 said:


> This only took me about 8 years to find.
> Sure I have found others, but none in the condition I was looking to get. This one is complete with box and everything it came with when sold new. I have been searching ebay in many different countries, this one popped up in Germany of all places.. THRILLED


Seeing as how all the old Quarts were manufactured in Germany, I would think that would be one of the most likely places to find them. Nice looking woofer btw. I have never heard those but I do remember reading the testing data on them when they came out in the late 90's.


----------



## naujokas

LDW3RD said:


> Puiki dovana! Blogai apie korozijos...
> 
> 
> Prisimenu tuos Sony vienetus iš atgal per dieną. Manau, jei prisimenu teisingai jie buvo super karšto balta Vette, kad atsirado automobilių Stereo apžvalga žurnalas 90-aisiais. cha


it's funny to read :thumbsup:

and probably also my letter and "Gooogle" translate posts read too funny :laugh:


----------



## FLYONWALL9

ssclassa60 said:


> Cool find, mbq didnt sell many subs here back when they were the rage. I had 2 IB 10's but they were entry level with a huge logo on the dust cap.... Late 90's
> What era is that 10" from?


I'm not at all certain the date of manufacture or sale. If I were to
make a guess, I would put it around the early to mid 90's. I was
hoping to find a born date on the box. Though it does have the
exact sale price from where it was sold, no date on the sticker.
I'm putting together a couple of systems using only gear period 
correct for when the two cars were made. This sub was by far
the hardest to find. The other system is complete all NOS Oz
Audio Superman and Blade. The second car will be either all
Quart or Infinity Kappa MKii 10's, 8's, 4's, with emit ribbons 
which I recently got NIB.


----------



## vwguy383

FLYONWALL9 said:


> I'm not at all certain the date of manufacture or sale. If I were to
> make a guess, I would put it around the early to mid 90's. I was
> hoping to find a born date on the box. Though it does have the
> exact sale price from where it was sold, no date on the sticker.
> I'm putting together a couple of systems using only gear period
> correct for when the two cars were made. This sub was by far
> the hardest to find. The other system is complete all NOS Oz
> Audio Superman and Blade. The second car will be either all
> Quart or Infinity Kappa MKii 10's, 8's, 4's, with emit ribbons
> which I recently got NIB.


I sure hope you are doing build logs with hose 2 cars!


----------



## FLYONWALL9

vwguy383 said:


> I sure hope you are doing build logs with hose 2 cars!


THAT is the hard part isn't it?! Well, yes and no. I have one 
started for the 911 but not the other car. I'm disabled and can
only work at a snails pace. I did I hope just receive the last of
two procedures today on my spine. So, with any luck the treatment 
will work and allow me to carry on and finish least the car. 

Just go to 'threads started by FLYONWALL9' it's under 'TARGA' 
something or another.


----------



## vwguy383

FLYONWALL9 said:


> THAT is the hard part isn't it?! Well, yes and no. I have one
> started for the 911 but not the other car. I'm disabled and can
> only work at a snails pace. I did I hope just receive the last of
> two procedures today on my spine. So, with any luck the treatment
> will work and allow me to carry on and finish least the car.
> 
> 
> 
> Just go to 'threads started by FLYONWALL9' it's under 'TARGA'
> something or another.



Sorry to hear that. Sending you a PM


----------



## ssclassa60

FLYONWALL9 said:


> THAT is the hard part isn't it?! Well, yes and no. I have one
> 
> started for the 911 but not the other car. I'm disabled and can
> 
> only work at a snails pace. I did I hope just receive the last of
> 
> two procedures today on my spine. So, with any luck the treatment
> 
> will work and allow me to carry on and finish least the car.
> 
> 
> 
> Just go to 'threads started by FLYONWALL9' it's under 'TARGA'
> 
> something or another.



My first real subs were Kappa 10s x 4 in clamshell isobaric, around 1994. Iran boston pro's with them but my brother in law had the kappa separates with emit ribbons. Cool speakers 

I work for a company that designs hardware for spine surgery.... wish you the best and healthy recovery


----------



## FLYONWALL9

ssclassa60 said:


> My first real subs were Kappa 10s x 4 in clamshell isobaric, around 1994. Iran boston pro's with them but my brother in law had the kappa separates with emit ribbons. Cool speakers
> 
> I work for a company that designs hardware for spine surgery.... wish you the best and healthy recovery


THANKS!!

I'm trying to find the black cone KAPPA 8's and 10's.. KCB-80's 
and cant remember the 10" model numbers


----------



## ssclassa60

Those are the ones... Black graphite cone. Inverted dust cap with infinity symbol only molded in. Before the 'perfect' line


----------



## HardCoreDore

ssclassa60 said:


> My first real subs were Kappa 10s x 4 in clamshell isobaric, around 1994. Iran boston pro's with them but my brother in law had the kappa separates with emit ribbons. Cool speakers
> 
> I work for a company that designs hardware for spine surgery.... wish you the best and healthy recovery


What do you make? Pedicle screws, cages, and such? Just curious.


----------



## ssclassa60

HardCoreDore said:


> What do you make? Pedicle screws, cages, and such? Just curious.



Yes, you got it. You in the industry?


----------



## JPOSEY

LDW3RD said:


> I pulled these Kicker speakers out b/c I have 2 home speakers that have blown 8's in them. So I put the Kicker 8's for now, it'll hold me over until I can up grade my home system . Move one box and another one popped up, and well you know...:laugh:
> A few Kicker speakers still looking good. From the late 80's early 90's I believe
> View attachment 120218
> 
> Orion XTR MB6's with a sweet MTX Blue Thunder Pro50x4.
> I like this amp a lot I think it's a steal if you can find them for cheap.
> View attachment 120226
> 
> I bought these early 2000's. I scooped them up on UBID someone was closing them out. I had big dreams of using them,eh.
> Orion XTR MB6 top and bottom
> View attachment 120242
> 
> View attachment 120250
> 
> I bought 2 RF TYPE X7's and these TYPE 2's back when High Dessert Audio was closing them out. Sold the 7's
> Rockford Fosgate RF TYPE 2
> View attachment 120234
> 
> A few processor's and a 5v cassette player.
> View attachment 120258


Nice! I remember the Kicker Comps from the 80's.


----------



## JPOSEY

naujokas said:


> Today I received a gift - set *Sony XK-8D* cassette deck and *Sony XE-8 * graphic equalizer
> 
> good condition face, but somewhere they have received water, so corroded........ so did not want them even connect.......I need ever to try to clean them........


I actually owned that cassette deck back around 1989 or 1990


----------



## [email protected]'go

Nestly, in my VW (1982), I'll try to install 2 system
Pioneer Component 1982
Pioneer ODR 1993

Before, test in home






Yep!!!


----------



## Reimers

got me a cerwin vega it12 and it15 
love the way these woofers sound


----------



## BassnTruck

Found a box of Audiocontrol 18dB and 24dB crossover modules. Will be willing to part with these.


----------



## Glennerd

Purchased a Pro Mos 25 and a pair of Oz Superman 10's tonight that were paired together. Condition is great for the age.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Did you pick that up locally? If so, excellent score!!


----------



## Proboscis

Love this thread it's like going back in a time capsule. I've got to dig out my old sounds trea, and chrome PPI amp. I'm loving the tape decks reminds me of high school 1995 lol


----------



## Glennerd

Yeah, about 20 mins from home. It seems these subs have a descent reputation. I might give them a little workout today and see for myself.


----------



## 4footlinearpower

Linear POWER limo


----------



## 4footlinearpower

Linear Power limo


----------



## Blu

4footlinearpower said:


> Linear Power limo


Oh my...

Plum crazy and fins go on for days! Sweet surfboard :thumbsup:


----------



## 4footlinearpower

It's fan-cooled too


----------



## SUX 2BU

Cool LP. I remember a mini truck in one of the magazines back in the day. Might have been CA&E. It had a long custom-heatsink purple LP amp. Contained a 5002, a 3002 and 2202 or something like that.


----------



## naujokas

new purchases for a *5*  euros - *Clarion DRB-3275V*

1996 year, very good condition, but without face surround and mounting sleeve


----------



## naujokas

new purchases for a only *8*  euros:

*Philips 22AP264/00*

1986-1987 year, good condition


----------



## naujokas

naujokas said:


> new purchases for a only *8*  euros:
> 
> *Philips 22AP264/00*
> 
> 1986-1987 year, good condition



inside:


----------



## naujokas

new I received a gift - *SONY XR-1950*

1996 year, good condition, but without mounting sleeve


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

I have a USA made (Zed?) ZEUS HiFonics in the Classy section for sale. 
Its been sitting in a closet unused for over 20 years. So has had very little play time.

Thought it might be of interest in this thread. HiFoZEUS

Cheers!


----------



## diy.phil

Woot!! I found my old school stickers from 20 years ago.
Alpine, AudioControl, Soundstream and Xtant. 
I should stick all on the car to make it go faster!! 20hp from that xtant one. If they'll actually still stick ha ha.


----------



## HardCoreDore

diy.phil said:


> Woot!! I found my old school stickers from 20 years ago.
> Alpine, AudioControl, Soundstream and Xtant.
> I should stick all on the car to make it go faster!! 20hp from that xtant one. If they'll actually still stick ha ha.


We used to call stickers from good car audio brands "Steal-Me Stickers"... I learned the hard way that stealth is definitely the way to go.


----------



## strohw

naujokas said:


> new I received a gift - *SONY XR-1950*
> 
> 1996 year, good condition, but without mounting sleeve


You should take a picture of where you store all this stuff.


----------



## --Kei--

I've had to spend the last week working on all my old school alpine gear as I found the tell tale signs of leaky capacitors. (even though all was still working fine)

3672 active dividing network - quite grubby inside









After a good clean and all the electrolytic capacitors replaced.










3566 6 channel amp









Had to go one step further here and replace the switch mode supply resistors as I found two that were mildly cooked and miles out of spec.









3553 4 channel amp - This one was still mostly good, only the two 3300uF 16V caps showed leaking. All the resistors were in good shape too.









This is about half the replaced capacitors. Most measured ok. About 8 were very unhealthy and leaking. A fair few more were outside their 20% tolerance. Not entirely surprised as this kit has spent roughly 25 years out in cars working.


----------



## naujokas

Today I received a gifts - probably the first 1DIN TV for car in Soviet Union - *Ровесник *
1991 year, new, in box , but lack power cable and probably does not make sense to switch on because still has not show anything........

some info : Rovesnik {Ð*Ð¾Ð²ÐµÑ�Ð½Ð¸Ðº} Television Magneton factory, Leningrad,


----------



## qwank

Finally got a 7909


----------



## Chuck

qwank said:


> Finally got a 7909


I never appreciated Alpine's old school green lozenge faces back in the day, even though I had a 7902, but nowadays they look stellar compared to the animated junk I see in every car.


----------



## LDW3RD

qwank said:


> Finally got a 7909


Nice units!

I've always liked the eerie green look. Alpine is from out of this world.lol


----------



## ryanr7386

qwank said:


> Finally got a 7909


That's quite the combo right there! Best of both worlds!


----------



## qwank

ryanr7386 said:


> That's quite the combo right there! Best of both worlds!


Thanks Ryan. I'm still rocking the 7618 you sold me in my car. I just picked up an amp too, I'll post pictures when it comes in


----------



## HardCoreDore

My 10 year old CD7000 **** the bed this week. She's been a good ol' girl, but she's destined for the boneyard. 
Does anyone participating in this thread have an Eclipse CD7000, 7100, or 7200 they would be willing to sell? Earlier "top of the line" Eclipse decks would be considered as well. If you have one of the aforementioned decks to sell or trade, please let me know.


----------



## lucas569

looking at this stuff brings back so many memories, i found some literature and birth sheets i had tucked away the other day. The receipts almost made me cry! LOL 

heres some pics of old school RF amps i'm collecting for an OS build. I have 4 total.


----------



## naujokas

Alpine 3900, 3681 nauji !!

New, in box, 
but too expensive for me...............


----------



## --Kei--

All repaired and restored. Going back into my install with a clarion DRX-9255.

Alpine 3672, 3553, MRV-F400, MRV-1000


----------



## Old Skewl

^Very nice!


----------



## bobduch

Clarion_Freak said:


> When you're as OLD as I am (about to turn 58) you have truly seen and experienced REAL old school stuff!
> 
> When I first got that car audio bug back in the mid 70's, I was rollin' through da hood wit ma Spark-O-Matic blastin' through a Kraco booster equalizer that pumped out a mind-boggling 40 watts of raw, sheer power, all hooked to a pair of Spark-O-Matic 6x9's in back and 6-1/2's up in the doors of my 64 Galaxie 500. Chicks dug me! And it was all protected with a high-tech, top-of-the-line security system from none other than J. C. Whitney that featured the round key in the fender AND the cool optional pager that was bigger than a pack of smokes! Oh yeah, the girls loved it! LOL!
> 
> But as I got out of my teens and hit 20 in 1980, I really wanted to impress the ladies! LOL! So I installed a top-of-the-line Pioneer SuperTuner II underdash AM/FM/8-track sound system, hooked up to a Jensen amp and a pair of Jensen 6x9 tri-axial speakers out back! A couple years later, I was able to afford the new, improved Pioneer SuperTuner III AM/FM/Cassette underdash!
> 
> Finally, it was the 90's... and yep, I was rolling with your basic Sansui pull-out AM/FM/Cassette deck and a PAIR of Jensen amps hooked to a pair of 250-watt Phase Linear Graphite 6x9's. You should have saw all the ladies gather round when I strutted through the mall carrying that b*tchin PULL-OUT deck by the handle!
> 
> So yeah... I know ALL ABOUT old school stuff from back when I had hair!


So funny! I had a Craig Powerplay cassette deck running 4 Jenson 6x9 coax's. Front doors and rear deck. Then I got the 72 Caddy (in 1980). Pioneer Super Tuner 3, Bose system (4 drivers-again front doors and rear deck). Phillips home model 10" subs in rear deck. Car-fi active cover and 3 Alphasonik amps. Recorded Mobile Fidelity Sound Lab half speed mastered records onto cassette IIRC on my dad's Teac cassette deck.


----------



## ryanr7386

naujokas said:


> Alpine 3900, 3681 nauji !!
> 
> New, in box,
> but too expensive for me...............


WOW! That's some old school Digital Max right there!


----------



## ryanr7386

Just picked up this little guy recently 


ADS 860MX 8 Chanel x 60 RMS







I said Little right?


----------



## Blu

^^
I always liked the clean lines of the old ADS amps. Nice score!


----------



## ryanr7386

Blu said:


> ^^
> I always liked the clean lines of the old ADS amps. Nice score!


Ya, same here, obviously 

They stuck with there original design right up until they were bought out buy DEI. Only design change I recall was some of their models such as the P650.2 where they incorporated some flat lines in the chassis.


----------



## Azskateman

Sony XES-p1 new in the box

https://www.ebay.com/itm/252409396412


----------



## qwank

picked up one of these the other day:


----------



## HardCoreDore

qwank said:


> picked up one of these the other day:


I don't recall Alpine ever making a true class-A amplifier. Is it a highly biased class a/b like the Soundstream class A's? 


ryanr7386 said:


> Just picked up this little guy recently
> 
> 
> ADS 860MX 8 Chanel x 60 RMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said Little right?


If that's the original paint, that thing is near mint condition. Did you happen to get any of the modules that plug in behind the cover? Beautiful find btw! I drooled over these in my mid-teens. I've always wanted one of the 8 channel version to run an entire system with.

Edit: I just realized you even have all the Molex connectors too. Good find!


----------



## ryanr7386

If that's the original paint, that thing is near mint condition. Did you happen to get any of the modules that plug in behind the cover? Beautiful find btw! I drooled over these in my mid-teens. I've always wanted one of the 8 channel version to run an entire system with.

Edit: I just realized you even have all the Molex connectors too. Good find![/QUOTE]

Yes, all original paint and all the original modules are installed. It was missing two of the plugs, the 5 pin and a 4 pin. Good thing they are readily available though.


----------



## mrnix

HardCoreDore said:


> My 10 year old CD7000 **** the bed this week. She's been a good ol' girl, but she's destined for the boneyard.
> Does anyone participating in this thread have an Eclipse CD7000, 7100, or 7200 they would be willing to sell? Earlier "top of the line" Eclipse decks would be considered as well. If you have one of the aforementioned decks to sell or trade, please let me know.


I am not familiar with the 7000, but I have a 5303 and no current use for it, if that would work for your setup.


----------



## HardCoreDore

mrnix said:


> I am not familiar with the 7000, but I have a 5303 and no current use for it, if that would work for your setup.


I really appreciate the offer. I'm not too familiar with that particular model. I think I'd rather stick with some of the latter years. The 7200 would be ideal as it was the Swan Song in a sense. 

Someone just sent me a link to a CD7000 from Craigslist, so hopefully that guy will ship


----------



## Theslaking

There is a 7200 on eBay right now. Maybe it's for you?

I would be interested in the 5030. PM me a price.


----------



## Azskateman

https://www.ebay.com/itm/252426583968


----------



## an2ny888

Some old stuff


----------



## HardCoreDore

Theslaking said:


> There is a 7200 on eBay right now. Maybe it's for you?
> 
> I would be interested in the 5030. PM me a price.


Thanks for the heads up. Hopefully he'll be game to end the auction early. I hate trying to bid on ebay...


----------



## naujokas

Hello 

session - exams ended, already i have spare time so be caused by what has been quite a considerable amount of 


Received gifts - *"Марс-202-стерео"* (Mars - 202 stereo)  ,1989 year , very little used, complete with box, manual, mounting sleeve and wires.
and tried to connect, even I have connected the speakers - are working absolutely everything


----------



## naujokas

new purchases for 5 euros: 
* RCF RMA7725 *

even Google does not know what kind of object


----------



## naujokas

another purchase for a few euros:*
Pioneer CDX-M6*
with original wires and mounting , but i can see that stood in the trunk - it is dirty and scratchy


----------



## fcarpio

Just got these from the classifieds (Timelessr1), they arrive tomorrow, can't wait to hook them up:


----------



## Theslaking

I got this yesterday. It completes my ECD line collection. It's in the worst condition of all my HU's but still good. Functions perfectly. I am very pleased to own it.



Nice vacuum display. You can even see it in sunlight


----------



## mrnix

Theslaking said:


> I got this yesterday. It completes my ECD line collection. It's in the worst condition of all my HU's but still good. Functions perfectly. I am very pleased to own it.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice vacuum display. You can even see it in sunlight


why are you collecting the ECD line? some particular project in mind?


----------



## Theslaking

mrnix said:


> why are you collecting the ECD line? some particular project in mind?


I am doing a 94 Blazer build with a 510 and the rest of the DDL system (currently on hold) but that is not why I am collecting. I think the 510 is the best HU ever made. No frills, just the features you need, and reliable. I also love the simple black and gold look of the ecd line. In general the ECD line may have been the most innovative regarding hu's ever. It introduced on a mass scale, anti skip/cd read quality never seen, vehicle voice interactive navigation, a completely digital system (including radio to DSP), defined what a hu as a transport should be with the 510.


----------



## Darth SQ

fcarpio said:


> Just got these from the classifieds (Timelessr1), they arrive tomorrow, can't wait to hook them up:


Excellent combo.
You will be very happy with their performance.


----------



## lucas569

RF poRn


----------



## smgreen20

Theslaking said:


> I am doing a 94 Blazer build with a 510 and the rest of the DDL system (currently on hold) but that is not why I am collecting. I think the 510 is the best HU ever made. No frills, just the features you need, and reliable. I also love the simple black and gold look of the ecd line. In general the ECD line may have been the most innovative regarding hu's ever. It introduced on a mass scale, anti skip/cd read quality never seen, vehicle voice interactive navigation, a completely digital system (including radio to DSP), defined what a hu as a transport should be with the 510.


That's a gorgeous 510. I'm going to say the Clarion ADCS - 1 (also 100% digital) is probably the best head unit ever made. But then again you're biased towards Eclipse and I'm biased towards Clarion. Eclipse is my second-favorite head unit brand. Clarion and Eclipse head units are the only two of ever use. Sad Eclipse backed out of the game.


----------



## naujokas

Another purchase for my collection - *Pioneer Prw1139*, 
4 units for 5 euro  , perfectly fit my collection M-Bus changers, and home Pioneer PD-M6 

all complete with stickers and plastic sleeve


----------



## 63flip

Some new PPI gear added to the horde recently. 



2300M and ProMos425



A1200.2......finally



...pair of full art A300's



....DEQ-230 and EPX-223


----------



## lucas569

ha i used to have those pioneer cartridges...


----------



## Darth SQ

63flip said:


> Some new PPI gear added to the horde recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 2300M and ProMos425
> 
> 
> 
> A1200.2......finally
> 
> 
> 
> ...pair of full art A300's
> 
> 
> 
> ....DEQ-230 and EPX-223


:thumbsup:


----------



## dsw1204

Here is my Eclipse CD8051 that is currently in my Accord. Love this thing!


----------



## naujokas

received gifts - *Alpine TDM-7547R,* 
good condition, but there is some kind of stain on the display ,without face surround and mounting sleeve , connector cables - the euro, fully working
will in my collection this is the second


----------



## naujokas

another gift - *Kenwood KRC-363D* 
1988 year, good condition, original wires with the original noise filter, a fully working just not all the lights are on


----------



## naujokas

new purchase for 6 euro  - *Kenwood KAC-887*, 
the year about 1980, Max.power 4x25W :laugh: , one linear connection is cut off........


----------



## naujokas

Another purchase for 9  euro - *Harman / Kardon CA 30*
interesting amplifier, not inside any microchips - operational amplifier, all on the transistors


----------



## naujokas

Another purchase in the collection - *Alpine PXA-H600 *with external display, *Alpine CHA-S624 * with Ai-NET cable and optical cable, all the power cables and more linear AIV ... but only a microphone cord .......
at the same time, it gave some Alpine unit, it is likely to block an external monitor, model sticker scratched......maybe someone can identify what kind of block?

All these assets were bought from the man who sold it to the amplifier so we bought very cheaply - 40 euro 
as collection emerged 4x BB PCM-1702 

sorry I do not have any collection of Ai-net tape to fully check the whole set, I could only connect the power supply and CD changer, something to get some work it all stood a diesel car - all inside of sooty and PXA-H600 body smeared with something, cleans only thinner ......


----------



## wilkinru




----------



## wilkinru

Newest find:

Mcintosh MC440M 

The pictures make it look pretty beat up and it's a little beat up but it does work 100% and dang does it pull some amps! Also it's huge. Easily the biggest amp I have. I may have to use it in my garage because it has the cool read outs 

With a little work I think it would look brand new. I'd also need to fab up some brushed aluminum ends.


----------



## naujokas

new purchase - *Pioneer DEH-P945R*, bought for 5 euro as the defected - dont work display (which really - is because of work with my KEH-P9700R front part without problems, probably crashed) and inoperative CD - who appears unfortunately only eternal pioneer problem - CD engaging and release, will need to help an arm and a CD works 
This CD with all factory continuos wires - a very rare variant of a thing as 15 years ago.......


----------



## 63flip

Amazing score off Craig's List last week. Just needed a new plexi bottom.....


----------



## ToNasty

Got this from ray a few weeks ago




























Picked these up as well


----------



## naujokas

another gift - *Pioneer KEH-1730*
1998 year, very simple but good condition and fully working, with the original wiring


----------



## 63flip

Just made a nice addition to my collection of PYLE gear. A pair of NIB PYLE Driver ll 15's. They really bring back memories, as these were some of the 1st subs I ever owned back in high school. 












.....I just love the catalog with swag!!


----------



## MoreyFan

Is an SPL170 subwoofer considered Old School? I think it was late 1990's. 

It has been my home theater driver for the last 7 years. Hope it keeps going for another 20.


----------



## diy.phil

Yeah SPL170 has to be old school. I had the SPL160 in 1995 or 96.


----------



## naujokas

another gift for collections - *Pioneer KE-3030*
1988 year, quite good condition, working, but without mounting sleeve and the bulb does not light......


----------



## naujokas

new purchase for $15 - *Alpine TDA-7592R*
2002 year, very very good condition, with original wires, face surround and mounting sleeve


----------



## smgreen20

63flip said:


> Just made a nice addition to my collection of PYLE gear. A pair of NIB PYLE Driver ll 15's. They really bring back memories, as these were some of the 1st subs I ever owned back in high school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....I just love the catalog with swag!!


The "Honey Hole" store??? I was just up that way last Thursday for the Avatar, Killswitch Engage, Volbeat, A7X concert.


----------



## naujokas

new purchase for $5 - *Pioneer CDX-P11*
one of the first P-bus cd changers, good condition, with original mounting but the cable ends only, or does not check or works


----------



## Babs

63flip said:


>


That's got to be circa 87-89 at the very latest. That hair!!!!
I think I saw Kelly Bundy in there somewhere.


----------



## chazavold

I have a Soundstream MC500 and noticed it is a little different than the others I have seen online. on the top fins there are 8 bolts on the top that don't appear on others I have seen? is this possibly from the early prod run that was recalled?


----------



## dratunes

me stash
WTF WHY IS IT A THUMBAIL!!!! First time uploading to this site and its a facken pain in the ass!!


----------



## rton20s

dratunes said:


> me stash
> WTF WHY IS IT A THUMBAIL!!!! First time uploading to this site and its a facken pain in the ass!!


Most people just upload their images to photo hosting accounts like photobucket and then insert an image link.


----------



## 63flip

smgreen20 said:


> The "Honey Hole" store??? I was just up that way last Thursday for the Avatar, Killswitch Engage, Volbeat, A7X concert.


No, these were a score off evilbay. Just over $72 shipped. 

Hope the concert was bad ass! Should have been with that line up. 

Speaking of the "honey hole" Bill has been battling throat cancer. I was in a couple weeks ago and Eric said he was finished with the treatments and they would know in a couple days if he was cancer free. Eric said he was doing good and wanted to get back down to the shop. I have been meaning to get back by to see him but been busy.


----------



## JohnKuthe...

rton20s said:


> Most people just upload their images to photo hosting accounts like photobucket and then insert an image link.


Yep! I used to use Tinypic until it crapped out on me. Now I use my Facebook account to host my pics for me. Sucks but ya gotta do what ya gotta do!

John Kuthe...


----------



## haakono

dratunes said:


> me stash
> WTF WHY IS IT A THUMBAIL!!!! First time uploading to this site and its a facken pain in the ass!!


----------



## ryanr7386

How about some OS Alpine? 3672 NIB


----------



## JuiceMan88

Always wanted a nice clean example of a 7939. Finally found one that's darn near mint and functions flawlessly.


----------



## ryanr7386

JuiceMan88 said:


> Always wanted a nice clean example of a 7939. Finally found one that's darn near mint and functions flawlessly.


Was this the one on fee-bay?


----------



## misterjones

63flip said:


> Just made a nice addition to my collection of PYLE gear. A pair of NIB PYLE Driver ll 15's. They really bring back memories, as these were some of the 1st subs I ever owned back in high school.


wooooooooooooow... 

I did a custom enclosure for a pair of 12" Pyle Driver II's for a friend's '88 Buick LeSabre sedan back in '93. Called Pyle for the complete thiele-small parameters to plug into a piece of software I had written for my Atari ST I owned back then. Made a slight miscalculation on the enclosure measurements and ended up with a box that barely fit into his trunk. Powered the subs with his Pioneer GM3000 which I had bridged to 2 channel mode and when I played my usual test cassette (Techmaster P.E.B.'s "Bass Computer") we were cheese grinning. Bass was tight and low. He rolled that combination until the transmission fell out of the car in '95 and sold it all off.


----------



## P1200VB

Some pictures of my Cerwin-Vega Stroker woofers. I have 2 brand new Stroker 18" with single voice coil, one of them is the early model with the old logo at the magnet. I also have a Stroker 18D2 fitted in a folded horn.


























http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae48/P1200VB/Stroker18_4.jpg[/img
[img]http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae48/P1200VB/DSCN6343_zpsxds2zi7t.jpg


----------



## HardCoreDore

P1200VB said:


> Some pictures of my Cerwin-Vega Stroker woofers. I have 2 brand new Stroker 18" with single voice coil, one of them is the early model with the old logo at the magnet. I also have a Stroker 18D2 fitted in a folded horn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae48/P1200VB/Stroker18_4.jpg[/img
> [img]http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae48/P1200VB/DSCN6343_zpsxds2zi7t.jpg


DEWD! Where the hell did you find 2 minty CV Stroker 18s? Those are dope asf! Always been a favorite old school woofer of mine. They did deeper than a diamond mine. Good score  

IIRC the box requirements for those puppies were enormous. What are they going in? 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfis

A 15 showed up on CL Austin. I could help with verifying if anyone wants it- (Not associated with seller)
Cerwin Vega Stroker 15D2


----------



## P1200VB

HardCoreDore said:


> DEWD! Where the hell did you find 2 minty CV Stroker 18s? Those are dope asf! Always been a favorite old school woofer of mine. They did deeper than a diamond mine. Good score
> 
> IIRC the box requirements for those puppies were enormous. What are they going in?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I found them on eBay many years ago. Cerwin-Vega recommends 5.75 ft 3 (net)+ 0.43 ft 3 (driver displacement) + port displacement. 30, 35 or 40 Hz tuning.

http://www.eastaudio.net/kuvat/bbs/apstkr18.pdf

I also had two Stroker 12, one Stroker 15 and one XL-12 but they were stolen four years ago. They were also brand new.


----------



## HardCoreDore

P1200VB said:


> I found them on eBay many years ago. Cerwin-Vega recommends 5.75 ft 3 (net)+ 0.43 ft 3 (driver displacement) + port displacement. 30, 35 or 40 Hz tuning.
> 
> http://www.eastaudio.net/kuvat/bbs/apstkr18.pdf
> 
> I also had two Stroker 12, one Stroker 15 and one XL-12 but they were stolen four years ago. They were also brand new.


I hate to hear that. I'd like to think there's a special place in hell for car audio thieves... one where they have to clean broken glass out of an endless floorboard for eternity. 

That box sounds pretty large. I think you'd probably struggle to fit those in the trunk of a late model Chevy Caprice  What is the application? 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## wurgerd9

Found some old school Alphasonik gear from a local craigslist add recently. Brand new in the box MAS-1060... 2 of them! I also got 2 NOS Polk dx8 subs but not sure if I'd call them old school or not, anyone know what year those are? Anyway, the Alphasoniks are mid 80's I'm pretty sure. I have a Crutchfield from 83-84 that shows the exact same unit, but called AS-2001. Not sure what to do with them but they were cheap and mint so I couldn't pass them up! I briefly tested one and other than one of the knobs being a little stiff at first, it worked perfectly.


----------



## ryanr7386

How about some Green Alpine Chicklets? Scored this MINT Alpine 7915 this past week. Baby is Flawless! $150 Bucks well spent!


----------



## ryanr7386

And an Alpine 7618 in MINTY Condition.







I'm thinking these are going to look Really nice in the Dash!


----------



## KillerBox

Some of things that I have gathered up for my next stereo system.


----------



## stills

He got all tha bass pumps!


----------



## HardCoreDore

naujokas said:


> new purchase for $15 - *Alpine TDA-7592R*
> 2002 year, very very good condition, with original wires, face surround and mounting sleeve


Sorry I missed this earlier. If I'm not mistaken, isn't this the Alpine that has the "hidden face" feature! Essentially the face "transforms" into a blank panel when you turn off the car, right? It was kind of a gimmick and I wasn't paying attention to car audio at the time. I was a broke college student. I do remember seeing one at Best Buy though... Nice find. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## KillerBox

stills said:


> He got all tha bass pumps!


Lol, I am going to try to shoehorn 4 of the BNIB BassPumps into my next car.

I bought the others for spares or to try out and compare the different sizes of them.


----------



## naujokas

HardCoreDore said:


> Sorry I missed this earlier. If I'm not mistaken, isn't this the Alpine that has the "hidden face" feature! Essentially the face "transforms" into a blank panel when you turn off the car, right? It was kind of a gimmick and I wasn't paying attention to car audio at the time. I was a broke college student. I do remember seeing one at Best Buy though... Nice find.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk



unfortunately this is not so......


----------



## naujokas

new purchase for $9 - *Pioneer DEH-P725R-W*
1996 year, good condition,fully working, with original wires but without face surround and mounting sleeve


----------



## ryanr7386

naujokas said:


> new purchase for $9 - *Pioneer DEH-P725R-W*
> 1996 year, good condition,fully working, with original wires but without face surround and mounting sleeve


Nice BIG BOLD Display! Be great for some of us Old farts that can't see so great anymore


----------



## naujokas

new purchase for $10 - *Alpine 3512*
1983 year, good condition, with original wires


----------



## Notloudenuf

I didn't buy anything but I did find this stash in the woods. I was driving past an old barn and saw the familiar shape of speaker cutouts of MDF. I went rummaging around and this barn is FULL of old car stereo displays. Mostly Panasonic and AudioVox. Some in better shape than others.
Here are a few pictures.


----------



## wurgerd9

Seeing these pictures of cast away demo boards reminded me that maybe some folks would like seeing my similar find. Last year a High School buddy of mine closed his small town electronics store. He didn't know what to do with his old demo board, so he sold it to me pretty cheap. I had been looking for a way to display some of my collection and this fit the bill just great! I have more than enough head units, but don't have many pairs of nice old school speakers. That's the downside... it would take take more money than I can afford to spend to fill all the speaker and sub holes!


----------



## sszyma

That number 6 sony es XK-R100 was my first good head unit. Had the minidisc changer for it as well and the wired remote.


----------



## wurgerd9

The mini-disc changer? Nice! Has that all gone away or do you still have them? It's not seen in the picture, but I do have one of the correct year mobile ES 10 disc changers too. The CDX-805. It all still works, which is fun!


----------



## dsw1204

wurgerd9 said:


> Seeing these pictures of cast away demo boards reminded me that maybe some folks would like seeing my similar find. Last year a High School buddy of mine closed his small town electronics store. He didn't know what to do with his old demo board, so he sold it to me pretty cheap. I had been looking for a way to display some of my collection and this fit the bill just great! I have more than enough head units, but don't have many pairs of nice old school speakers. That's the downside... it would take take more money than I can afford to spend to fill all the speaker and sub holes!


That number 3 slot in the head unit board looks a lot like an Alpine 7156 I used to own in the early to mid 1980s. Is that what it is? That was a great head unit. I liked it as much as my (not as much old school) CD8051.


----------



## wurgerd9

I'll have to take a look when I get home and see what model #3 is...


----------



## wurgerd9

It's an Alpine 7167. It's a fairly basic entry level model


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

My first Gen MMATS MW2100 and MW4025 which I am trying to find more of. One of these has just seen power for the first time. The 500.2 has just seen power for the first time also


----------



## naujokas

new gift - elettronic crossover *Macrom 48.12*
2001 year, the top cover is rubbed but inside - all right


----------



## HardCoreDore

KillerBox said:


> Some of things that I have gathered up for my next stereo system.


I'm an avid collector and old school fanatic, but I definitely do not recognize something you've posted here and I'm somewhat fascinated. In picture above you posted​ a single Phoenix Gold Cyclone and then several "isobaric" woofers that appear to be sold that way. I'm assuming these were produced in the late 90's or Earl 2000s as I wasn't involved in the hobby at that time. What are they called? 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## SUX 2BU

Those are called "Bass Pumps" and were made by Coustic in the 1990's. They look isobaric but aren't really. What you cannot see in that pic is the other side of the bass pump 'bracket'. There is a vent opening between the two woofers that vents into the interior. These were meant to be hung from the rear deck of a car and use the trunk in an IB setup and the vent portion would fire up through the rear deck. In the photo they are all upside down from their intended mounting position.


----------



## HardCoreDore

SUX 2BU said:


> Those are called "Bass Pumps" and were made by Coustic in the 1990's. They look isobaric but aren't really. What you cannot see in that pic is the other side of the bass pump 'bracket'. There is a vent opening between the two woofers that vents into the interior. These were meant to be hung from the rear deck of a car and use the trunk in an IB setup and the vent portion would fire up through the rear deck. In the photo they are all upside down from their intended mounting position.


I see. Thanks for the explanation. Coustic made some really nice stuff especially later in the history of the company. 

Believe it or not, with literally hundreds bof different configurations of audio equipment in my vehicles over the years, I've never run an I/B set up. I've just never wanted to, or felt the need to use that much deadening material. Maybe I/B fans know something I don't, but most any I/B subwoofer I've ever heard was "rattle-city". 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceMan88

anyone know where I might be able to find a wiring harness for a Kenwood PS900? Picked this up for $35 but don't have the 7-pin power harness. Might have to make one from scratch but I'd rather find a factory one. Seems it was specific to this model only however.


----------



## HardCoreDore

JuiceMan88 said:


> anyone know where I might be able to find a wiring harness for a Kenwood PS900? Picked this up for $35 but don't have the 7-pin power harness. Might have to make one from scratch but I'd rather find a factory one. Seems it was specific to this model only however.


Wow! That was my first aftermarket deck. I bought a refurbished one at one of those "traveling discount fairs" when I was 16. I didn't even know enough to buy a metra/scosche kit or wiring harness to install it. I just started hacking up the factory harness on my brand new '93 Fox-body LX Mustang. 

Thanks for humoring my trip down memory lane. I would think you'd. Have to contact the manufacturer, but I doubt they would have them on hand as that deck is over 20 years old.They may be able to provide you a schematic to create one, although you may already have that as you have alluded to that already. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## smgreen20

JuiceMan88 said:


> anyone know where I might be able to find a wiring harness for a Kenwood PS900? Picked this up for $35 but don't have the 7-pin power harness. Might have to make one from scratch but I'd rather find a factory one. Seems it was specific to this model only however.



Sadly, it's discontinued. If this place doesn't have it, it'll be hard to find. 
kenwood KDCPS900 Parts and Accessories Library from Pacparts
Best bet is to keep your eye out on ebay.

Also, google 8-pin connector, see what pops up, even on ebay.


----------



## Marky

Here's my version of old school stereo system install. INE-Z928HD in for the H/U along with a Helix DSP PRO are not old school. But the power is 20 year old McIntosh stuff that's been upgraded with all new capacitors. 

This is replacing all Nakamichi PA300II first generation amps that was in my last truck. Pretty close to finishing it up, sub box build and H/U install.


----------



## HardCoreDore

Marky said:


> Here's my version of old school stereo system install. INE-Z928HD in for the H/U along with a Helix DSP PRO are not old school. But the power is 20 year old McIntosh stuff that's been upgraded with all new capacitors.
> 
> This is replacing all Nakamichi PA300II first generation amps that was in my last truck. Pretty close to finishing it up, sub box build and H/U install.


Wow! Nice setup brother! What did you do with your old Nak gear if you don't mind me asking? 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## TheeKB

I'm a noob here. All I got is an old early to mid nineties RF comp 10" still in the box. I never used it. Nothing's dry rotted from what I can tell. Thought about throwing it in a box and seeing how long til she blows just for 's and lols


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Marky

HardCoreDore said:


> Wow! Nice setup brother! What did you do with your old Nak gear if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I pretty much gave them to a friend of mine. I have a friend that we grew up on the same street together and he always drooled over the Nakamichi amps when I bought them new in the 80's. I ended up giving them to him for some work that was needed on my wife's Chevy Tahoe. He ended up with all 6 PA300II amps. He is running 4 of them along with a PA302 for his tweeters. I have second thoughts on hooking him up with them like I did but its ok I suppose. He isn't flushed with money and I was soft hearted to help him get a system into his truck.
He still has some of that to work off lol.

My Nakamichi system was a work of art, it really was. There are pictures under my profile on that install. I had a thermostat controlled fan setup even to keep those amps from overheating. It worked like a champ and even that looked good back there. 

Check it out I'm sure you will like the wall of black amps. They sounded great too, only thing that was light was the bass. But it was well proportioned to be honest, just not overwhelming on bass. I later installed some JL 8W1V-3 woofers and they did very well. I think that was the # lol he has those too.
I do miss that system and will always be a Nak fan.


----------



## HardCoreDore

Marky said:


> I pretty much gave them to a friend of mine. I have a friend that we grew up on the same street together and he always drooled over the Nakamichi amps when I bought them new in the 80's. I ended up giving them to him for some work that was needed on my wife's Chevy Tahoe. He ended up with all 6 PA300II amps. He is running 4 of them along with a PA302 for his tweeters. I have second thoughts on hooking him up with them like I did but its ok I suppose. He isn't flushed with money and I was soft hearted to help him get a system into his truck.
> He still has some of that to work off lol.
> 
> My Nakamichi system was a work of art, it really was. There are pictures under my profile on that install. I had a thermostat controlled fan setup even to keep those amps from overheating. It worked like a champ and even that looked good back there.
> 
> Check it out I'm sure you will like the wall of black amps. They sounded great too, only thing that was light was the bass. But it was well proportioned to be honest, just not overwhelming on bass. I later installed some JL 8W1V-3 woofers and they did very well. I think that was the # lol he has those too.
> I do miss that system and will always be a Nak fan.


I need a friend like you. I wasn't able to find the old build though. U sure it's still up?

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marky

HardCoreDore said:


> I need a friend like you. I wasn't able to find the old build though. U sure it's still up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Its still in my original pictures under McIntosh build in progress or whatever I called it. They are older uploads from 2012 or 2013. I wrecked that truck unfortunately, fell asleep coming home late one night and put it through a guard rail and then a 18" pillar on I-5.

Was going to put same system back in but a buddy convinced me to try some newer different amps. So it was the end of 35 years running Nak gear. Was time for a change I will admit.

Look under my name and the folder has all the old Nakamichi pictures. It was a beautiful install. Had JL ZR-650-CSI components at the end and JL 8W1v3-4 subs for the 75 watt amps. They all did really well considering full out power was probably around 90 watts a channel. Ran 12 active channels in the truck with two Nak EC302 electronic crossovers splitting it up. I could turn that stereo up all the way and it was clear as a bell. 
Those amps were not big on power but they were super clean power. I still have not seen specs that beat it.
5-50,000 Hz
S/N Better than 115dB
75 Watts @ 0.003THD
85 dB stereo separation
Damping of 1,000 ((4 ohms 1kHz)

Yea I looked it up lol
Were basically a ADS design plate amp that Nakamichi improved on. I love those things, still have my TD800 cassette player that I bought in 1984. Still works had a new belt put on it a few years ago.


----------



## 2fast4thelaw

Here is my Soundstream Continuum in near mint condition.


----------



## Marky

2fast4thelaw said:


> Here is my Soundstream Continuum in near mint condition.


That amp is in Great Shape. I've seen that before but most are pretty beat up.
Soundstream put out some nice stuff. Funny thing is I just recently found out that their factory was only 30 miles from where I live. 
Shame how almost all the car audio outfits are all gone. At least not making anything here in the states.
Hell even Japan is pretty much out of it too.


----------



## 2fast4thelaw

Everything's all made in China now so you have worry about knock offs. I sold the amp on Monday for $350.00 Not what I wanted but I will never use that amp.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

Talk about old school...rare and awesome. I would love to own this amp.

ROCKFORD FOSGATE POWER1000MOSFET TERMINATOR OLD SKOOL 1KWRMS+ 4CH AMP, USA!!! | eBay


----------



## HardCoreDore

ARCuhTEK said:


> Talk about old school...rare and awesome. I would love to own this amp.
> 
> ROCKFORD FOSGATE POWER1000MOSFET TERMINATOR OLD SKOOL 1KWRMS+ 4CH AMP, USA!!! | eBay


The seller is full of **** on the rarity aspect, they made way more than 100 of these. Still a really great old school amp for a collector. For SQ the best RF stuff came out a year or so later when RF bought out Hafler and started including their TransNova Circuitry in all the Punch DSM amps. I still think those early DSMs are some of the best sounding amps ever produced. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## capea4

HardCoreDore said:


> The seller is full of **** on the rarity aspect, they made way more than 100 of these. Still a really great old school amp for a collector. For SQ the best RF stuff came out a year or so later when RF bought out Hafler and started including their TransNova Circuitry in all the Punch DSM amps. I still think those early DSMs are some of the best sounding amps ever produced.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Jimmy (the seller) is absolutely one of the most strait up and honest sellers in our community, I think everyone here would agree. He also said the words "I think" with his comment

As for the Hafler acquisition agree 100%


----------



## MACS

HardCoreDore said:


> The seller is full of **** on the rarity aspect, they made way more than 100 of these. Still a really great old school amp for a collector. For SQ the best RF stuff came out a year or so later when RF bought out Hafler and started including their TransNova Circuitry in all the Punch DSM amps. I still think those early DSMs are some of the best sounding amps ever produced.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


You have to look closely at the silk screening. 

There are two variations of this amp. "Terminator Edition" screening is different than the much more common "Handcrafted in USA" screening. 

There are only 100 of the "Terminator Edition" amps. They are well documented in the RF community. Jimmy has it right.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

MACS said:


> You have to look closely at the silk screening.
> 
> There are two variations of this amp. "Terminator Edition" screening is different than the much more common "Handcrafted in USA" screening.
> 
> There are only 100 of the "Terminator Edition" amps. They are well documented in the RF community. Jimmy has it right.


EXACTLY! Wayne Harris helped to develop this model and owned the first 6 of approximately 90-100 made. It is named after his legendary Terminator Hearse. I would love to have any of the Power 1000 or 1000C but a Terminator is rare, rare, rare.


----------



## 2fast4thelaw

That guy will never get $2000 grand for that amp. And that "I only polish it with my microfiber rag" WTF ever.


----------



## HardCoreDore

ARCuhTEK said:


> EXACTLY! Wayne Harris helped to develop this model and owned the first 6 of approximately 90-100 made. It is named after his legendary Terminator Hearse. I would love to have any of the Power 1000 or 1000C but a Terminator is rare, rare, rare.


I do remember the hearse in question. It made the rounds in many of the car audio mags back in the day. IIRC one build had a front firing 30 inch pro-audio woofer. It was nuts! 

Regardless though, I still don't see $2000 in value but then I don't really "collect amps" per se. My "collection" is way too junky looking for that... 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ARCuhTEK

Some people dont see the value in various things....and some people do. I mean, master pieces get to be masterpieces because of human appreciation, not because someone looked at it and said...well hell its a canvas smeared with paint. So he may not get $2,000, but one thing is for sure, he is absolutely correct in that it is uber rare and it is, by the photos, in crazy good condition. These days I would be more afraid of a fake than anything, so I would have to figure out how to certify or verify its authenticity not just condition. On the other hand, people pay thousands of dollars for new amps all the time, so $2,000 does not seem all that bad, if collecting amps are your thing.


----------



## Marky

MACS said:


> You have to look closely at the silk screening.
> 
> There are two variations of this amp. "Terminator Edition" screening is different than the much more common "Handcrafted in USA" screening.
> 
> There are only 100 of the "Terminator Edition" amps. They are well documented in the RF community. Jimmy has it right.


Soccorguru607 is no dummy, I picked up on that pretty quickly. 

I'm sure he knows exactly what hes talking about as far as the rareness of the amplifier. 
Me I don't care because those never blew my skirt up..

But surely someone will drool all over themselves.


----------



## bluecat

These threads continue to make me feel old.


----------



## naujokas

new purchases - *SANYO FT 840*

New in box, full set, Google does not know which is the year, probably 1980 - 1985, original price - 109$


----------



## Theslaking

Well I'll add some stuff...

Nak CD 700


----------



## Theslaking

Eclipse ECD 110 not as bad as photo shows. Those are mostly little fuzzies!



Eclipse digital audio tape player - this one is kinda beat up


----------



## JuiceMan88

Theslaking said:


> Eclipse ECD 110 not as bad as photo shows. Those are mostly little fuzzies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eclipse digital audio tape player - this one is kinda beat up
> 
> 
> 
> http://i95.photobucket.com[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Neat ECD-110. Does it function correctly? Parts are a booger to find for them.


----------



## Theslaking

JuiceMan88 said:


> Neat ECD-110. Does it function correctly? Parts are a booger to find for them.


It did. Won't power up now. I do plan on getting it fixed.


----------



## weshole

Some old school sq.


----------



## dcfis

Nice Adcoms!


----------



## wurgerd9

Every once in a while I'll go into a Thrift store and find some old school stuff worth paying for. Turned these two up recently. Coustic went up-scale a bit in the early 90s. Seems I remember that Rich Coe (?) formerly of Alpine (?) joined them and they started turning out better than average equipment. This Coustic pull-out, from what I saw in one of my old CSR buyer's guides, their top tape deck. This one is in perfect condition and includes RCA inputs for connecting whatever you want. Got it for $7.99 - everything works great on it and the tape section sounds quite good. The specs were something like 30-18k tape freq. resp. The Sony is, I think mid to late 90s. All indications are brand new in the box. It has everything with it though the box is a little beat up. It too is in perfect operating condition. $20 for this one. It was a fun day!


----------



## naujokas

new gift


----------



## Theslaking

I like titanium.


----------



## Theslaking

Some old DSP's, EQ's, and such. I'm organizing my stuff and putting it on shelves. I know which stack everything is in but I have to move things to get to a particular item. Can't admire my collection easily either. Found things I didn't even know I had. Like 3 head unit pull out conversion kits. Why?


----------



## dcfis

Awesome stuff! I'd like one of those 15s. What in the world is that 8 or 10 left of center at the bottom?

Lol is that a new zapco dsp just hanging out


----------



## Theslaking

It's all Eclipse stuff. The sub is an SW8000. They are the lowest playing 10's I ever had. They are LMT motors from TC sounds with variable wound coils. One end is thicker than the other. They need a ton of power to get going. At least 500 rms to sound good. For real. They have horrible sensitivity to boot. They can't play up well either. I have one in my truck. Cross it at 60 and play it down to 15. This sub will shake the truck like a 15 (mediocre one anyway). I would say you can't do better if you have a strong midbass.


----------



## drei4runner

Theslaking said:


> It's all Eclipse stuff. The sub is an SW8000. They are the lowest playing 10's I ever had. They are LMT motors from TC sounds with variable wound coils. One end is thicker than the other. They need a ton of power to get going. At least 500 rms to sound good. For real. They have horrible sensitivity to boot. They can't play up well either. I have one in my truck. Cross it at 60 and play it down to 15. This sub will shake the truck like a 15 (mediocre one anyway). I would say you can't do better if you have a strong midbass.




Wow those are beautiful. I always like the Eclipse HUs but were way out of my price range. 

Also I ended up purchasing the 88100 4 ohm DVC. I'm loving that one sub. It gets pretty loud. What is your opinion on the EA series amps? Just wondering.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslaking

The EA amps are good amps. A lot of options. I was using two of them all the way until last year. They both ended up breaking because of extra options. The mono switch broke on one and the other had the crossover start adding noise. Still lasted 10 years of continuous use without a problem. Time mostly spent in a work truck. So could tell someone to buy them used without worry. They are class d but still pretty big in size.


----------



## P1200VB

Brand new Cerwin-Vega Stroker 12" 15" and 18"


----------



## tristan20

Hey Guys, its been ages. Just popped in to say hello. And glad to see the car audio community is still alive and kicking!


----------



## naujokas

anew gift - *Pioneer GM-600* with HI-LOW adapter *Pioneer AD-GM2*

somewhere 1985 year, good condition and with the original wiring


----------



## thetruthmomo

Bought 2 amps this week first was 1995 Rockford fosgate punch 160.4 trans.ana only made in 95 96. second the Rockford fosgate punch 100ix same as the punch 100 but the first time the crossover card was used. I love how both have the handwriting of the person who built them. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## naujokas

new gift  - *Kenwood KRC-756R*

1995 year, very good condition, with original wiring and face surround, fully working


----------



## HardCoreDore

thetruthmomo said:


> Bought 2 amps this week first was 1995 Rockford fosgate punch 160.4 trans.ana only made in 95 96. second the Rockford fosgate punch 100ix same as the punch 100 but the first time the crossover card was used. I love how both have the handwriting of the person who built them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


The 'ol 100ix is a beast! It's almost as powerful as the 200ix when you compare the numbers at 14.4v. I think the 100 made 420 while the 200 only made 500.Definitely a cheater amp! I had a 100ix & a 4080 four channel. Both were fantastic.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HardCoreDore

2fast4thelaw said:


> Here is my Soundstream Continuum in near mint condition.


Wow! How did I miss that  Gorgeous piece of art right there. I guess those were just a 705 with a paint job weren't they? I've always had a soft spot for multichannel (5 channels +) amps. I don't know why tbh... every one I've ever owned has gone tits-up on me after a couple of years . Still love 'em though... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## xxdrwhamxxx

These are about as old as I can get. I was an Orion man back in the 80s, still am somewhat today, but recently aquired these fosgate amps from a recently departed dear friend of mine. They still work so Im planning a new installation with these very soon.


----------



## naujokas

new gift - *Sony CDX-4260R*

very great condition, with original wiring ,face surround, mounting sleeve and face-plate box, fully working but does not light display bulbs .......


----------



## cuznlucky

I'm guessing very few people have seen, let alone own a working Ultra Rare PowerAmper Power Meter.

Displays Amps, Volts, and Watts.
8 ga remote inputs and outputs.
2 ga and 4 ga power and ground inputs.
2 ga and 4 ga ground ouputs.
4 x 80 amp max fused 4ga outputs.

Currently distributing power in my daily driver running a JL 500/1 and 300/4, but it's going in my old school build when all the pieces are refurbished and ready install.


----------



## naujokas

PIONEER DEH-P945R..........

the help of local masters - repaired broken lamp display, mounted led tape, Prime cost - $5 

this picture - with led lighting











this picture - with original lamps (from KEH-P9700r)










sorry, that the camera has distorted the colors.........


----------



## normalicy

Nice work, where did you get this LED tape? I have two units in the same predicament.



naujokas said:


> PIONEER DEH-P945R..........
> 
> the help of local masters - repaired broken lamp display, mounted led tape, Prime cost - $5
> 
> this picture - with led lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this picture - with original lamps (from KEH-P9700r)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, that the camera has distorted the colors.........


----------



## naujokas

normalicy said:


> Nice work, where did you get this LED tape? I have two units in the same predicament.


LED tape got certainly here - aliexpress.com 
I will ask the masters precise model


----------



## No ConeSS

It isn't much to look at, but here is my contribution to this thread.

My Soundstream 10" SS10R that I'm planning on putting in my '15 SS


One of a pair of PPI 8" PCPro flat-piston subs (the other is in the wedge box in the background, it's facing the other way)


Infinity Kappa EMIT tweets


Orion 400BDG bridging module


Audio Control MVC


Audio Control Epicenter


Infinity Kappa (green cone) 4" component set


Infinity Kappa (green cone) 5.25" component set


Infinity Kappa (green cone.... obviously) 5.25" coaxials


Alpine Bass Engines (Aura Bass Shaker clones)



Alpine CRA-1655RF changer controller (with extra CHM-S655RF controller for some reason) - bonus points for old-school Circuit City bag under them


----------



## No ConeSS

For the rest of my contribution, I submit my past affinity with Streetwires/Esoteric Audio. Definitely had a boner for their stuff back then.

New in box dual AGU fuse holders (8awg in/out)


Distribution blocks (4awg to 8awg on left, 1/0awg to 8awg on right)


(2) 4awg AGU fuse holders, an 8awg AGU fuse holder, a 1/0awg ANL fuse holder, some 4awg power rings (set in upper-right has interlock detents), and 90* RCA adapters




3 sets of ZN2.0 RCA cables, plus another distribution block and combo distribution/fuse block


Some Musica 200 and 500 RCAs still in the package


Not a big deal, but back around '99-'00, 1/0awg was crazy to see


Some Monster Audio speaker wire and fuses, still wrapped up


Bonus - salesperson kit for Monster Cable



Now, there was still much more Esoteric and Monster stuff that I had just unloaded when I sold my '96 Impala SS back in June(ish) time frame, this is just what I have left. I plan on using what I can of it.


----------



## AyOne

^^^cool! I remember when those flat piston PPI’s came out. They had a separate “cone” of one at the local ‘high end’ shop and one of the selling points was you couldn’t punch a hole through it. :laugh:


----------



## normalicy

naujokas said:


> LED tape got certainly here - aliexpress.com
> I will ask the masters precise model


Great, thanks!


----------



## naujokas

normalicy said:


> Great, thanks!


the masters answered that used led tape (4 units led ) from portable computer matrix lighting  and made a 5 volt power supply


----------



## PPI_GUY

tristan20 said:


> Hey Guys, its been ages. Just popped in to say hello. And glad to see the car audio community is still alive and kicking!


Hiya Tristan! Somehow missed your post. Don't be such a stranger. Any amazing gear to tell us about?


----------



## naujokas

anew gift - *MacAudio MP-102*, good condition


----------



## Justintime

Theslaking said:


> Some old DSP's, EQ's, and such. I'm organizing my stuff and putting it on shelves. I know which stack everything is in but I have to move things to get to a particular item. Can't admire my collection easily either. Found things I didn't even know I had. Like 3 head unit pull out conversion kits. Why?


Quite a collection you have there.


----------



## Theslaking

Justintime said:


> Quite a collection you have there.


I added to it today with a real gem. Eclipse ESG5000 mids from 1990



Complete with original box, mounting screws, paperwork, etc.



Spiders and surrounds are in great shape. I'm probably going to use these in my Blazer


----------



## 4footlinearpower

Watts up gentleman...


----------



## Weightless

Theslaking said:


>




Someone looks like they have an old school house.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4footlinearpower

Sorry having issues with my phone..


----------



## Theslaking

Weightless said:


> Someone looks like they have an old school house.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is true. My house was built in 1854. Still original, still plum and mostly level.


----------



## Weightless

Theslaking said:


> That is true. My house was built in 1854. Still original, still plum and mostly level.


Nice. You've got 50 years on mine. I recognize the actual wood planks used in the roofing. Looks like my attic. At least it does until get finish it to a usable space.

And I agree on the mostly level...

I also don't think I have a 90° corner in the house, lol.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslaking

My house is honestly near perfect still. Corners are true, wall are straight, transitions are flush. The only sag I have anywhere is because it was beam built. Meaning it's just 30' beams from outside wall to outside wall instead of joists. After 150+ I have a couple inches of sag here and there. The only wrong with the house is everything the previous owner did. Kinda like buying used car audio. You just hope and pray that the previous owner did not touch it!


----------



## e-dub

hi, everyone! looking forward to getting a new daily driver, and i've started piecing together a system for it. here's what i have thus far:


----------



## HardCoreDore

e-dub said:


> hi, everyone! looking forward to getting a new daily driver, and i've started piecing together a system for it. here's what i have thus far:


Those are some fine looking Zed-built babies you got there. What kind of drivers are you using? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## e-dub

thanks!

i'm thinking for a sub, i want to go with a jl audio 13tw5v2. for mids and highs, that'll depend on what kind of car i get for the new daily.


----------



## HarryGandhi

Whiterabbit said:


> does in my dreams count?


wow, so cool


----------



## naujokas

hello 
new purchase for 5 euros  - part of *Alpine* mod. *6004* _3-way component system_
google does not know anything about this system at all..............but wish find out what that and what the whole system is 

wire wound potentiometer it is very nice for fingers


----------



## Buickmike

4footlinearpower said:


> Sorry having issues with my phone..


Drool! I never had any of those, but always loved how they looked.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

I haven't posted to this thread in so long, I might have forgotten how to load photo's. LOL

I'll start with my SONY ES family, followed by my OS Quart. I've owned most of the ES stuff since new. The hardest by far SONY part to locate is the XA-U40D. The same guy I got it from offered me a deal on the C90 that I could not pass up.. Works out good, it will go in my daily while the XES will go into my childhood dream car with dream system that I never could afford back in the day. STILL NEED TO FIND A SONY XM-260g, do you have one in your stash?

It took me YEARS to find these OS Quart subs in this condition. I wasn't going to settle for anything less than the best I could find. I think I started looking for them in 2000-2003 year range. The daily will get all the OS Quart 4" component, RWC-200 8's, STUPID RARE QM-250's.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

These are just some odds and ends I picked up because the price lured me. The SONY CDX-600DSP was the 1st HU I competed with. Back then I paid more for a spare remote. The face was dead, found a like new face on a separate auction at the very same time.

Same story for emits are NOS only tested, awesome price. I had been looking for KAPPA CS4 MKII components for years. Beta 4's have been bringing BIG money, a pair got listed that were dirty and dusty. I won that auction for about 1/10th what others had been selling for in the same condition. 

The guy that sold me the ULTRA rare SONY XA-U40D that I looked about 15 years for offered the CDX-C90 in the Sony family photo. I should say he damn near gave it to me, those things sell for stupid money. By far the newest piece of gear I own!

And lastly those baby Polk mm2200 the original pillar pods. Shows whats new now is actually something we did a long time ago.. I got those NIB, not nearly as good a deal as all the other stuff. But still, they might go in my SUV build vs my car that's getting a SWEET system. XES, BLADE SE amps, and all NOS OZ AUDIO (superman) 4" components, 8's (in the doors) and a pair of 10's


----------



## Theslaking

The XA-U40D was not as rare as you may have thought a few years ago. I bought a couple along with a few D-210 adapters new from a authorized Sony seller in Europe a few years ago. A member posted a link for the 210 for $29 (I think). I spent a couple years finding my first one and then paid over a hundred for it so I was intrigued. I emailed them. They said they had been consistently selling them since they were new and still had stock. Also let me know about some other stuff, including the 40D. So I bought two 40d's and 3 210's. I believe it was less than $350 for all of it. I think it came from Italy.

Once rare to me, now just laying around.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

Theslaking said:


> Once rare to me, now just laying around.


I'll be more than happy to help you declutter and relieve you of one of those 210's. 

To be fair I really never had a use for the U40D until about 2005, and a 210 last year when I got this C90. NO real idea why I kept finding it near impossible to find a U40. I just happened upon a NIB CDX-91 on auction for 99.95 buy it now. The guy I got it from said he used them with the C90 I got from him. I mostly want it now to use with my XES system in the 911 I'm restoring, so that I can use either an IPOD or my Tab 8.4s that I use as a phone and for music.

Had I known about those 210's for 30 bucks each I would have gotten a dozen or so. Probably a U40 or two because the ones that are showing up now are being listed twice what they were worth when new. Same goes for the XDP-4000X which I likely not try and find and just use a current made product.

Any chances you have or know someone with a XA-260G willing to sell? 

cheers,
SCOTT


----------



## Theslaking

Yeah I was the same as you. Seeing only ridiculous pricing. I just got real lucky I noticed that post and happened to be in need. I actually need two D210's for the 900 and c90 but if I still have 3 I would get you one. I have had 5 or six of them now and not sure what I have left. If I forget about it don't be afraid to pm me in a few days. I will look. 

I only ever bought 1 Sony amp. The last good Mobile ES, big red. I never liked Sony amps. I actually don't even like the XES system. I do respect it and would still buy one for the right price. Just never looked good to me. I have installed the P9 combo in a couple cars and always took it out because of looks. They have similar stying. Anyway if I see anything regarding the amp I will keep you in mind.


----------



## Bux19

hi 
I need some help with wiring my subs to my amp. The amp is a 2400w Lanzar vibe 261 2 channel and the subs are two Audiopipe TXX BC-12 1400 watt dvc


----------



## onihc

FLYONWALL9 said:


> I haven't posted to this thread in so long, I might have forgotten how to load photo's. LOL
> 
> I'll start with my SONY ES family, followed by my OS Quart. I've owned most of the ES stuff since new. The hardest by far SONY part to locate is the XA-U40D. The same guy I got it from offered me a deal on the C90 that I could not pass up.. Works out good, it will go in my daily while the XES will go into my childhood dream car with dream system that I never could afford back in the day. STILL NEED TO FIND A SONY XM-260g, do you have one in your stash?


Nice Mobile ES collection. I had some entry level Mobile ES products back in the days.

What do you all think about CDX-T65 cd changer? This was my best Mobile ES product.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

onihc said:


> Nice Mobile ES collection. I had some entry level Mobile ES products back in the days.
> 
> What do you all think about CDX-T65 cd changer? This was my best Mobile ES product.


The T65 is a great changer. Had they installed a toslink output
I'm sure they would have sold twice as many as they did. Many
folks simply didn't have room to put a 10 disc changer. Plus a 
6 disc is perfect for under seat and glove box installs.


----------



## HardCoreDore

FLYONWALL9 said:


> These are just some odds and ends I picked up because the price lured me. The SONY CDX-600DSP was the 1st HU I competed with. Back then I paid more for a spare remote. The face was dead, found a like new face on a separate auction at the very same time.
> 
> Same story for emits are NOS only tested, awesome price. I had been looking for KAPPA CS4 MKII components for years. Beta 4's have been bringing BIG money, a pair got listed that were dirty and dusty. I won that auction for about 1/10th what others had been selling for in the same condition.
> 
> The guy that sold me the ULTRA rare SONY XA-U40D that I looked about 15 years for offered the CDX-C90 in the Sony family photo. I should say he damn near gave it to me, those things sell for stupid money. By far the newest piece of gear I own!
> 
> And lastly those baby Polk mm2200 the original pillar pods. Shows whats new now is actually something we did a long time ago.. I got those NIB, not nearly as good a deal as all the other stuff. But still, they might go in my SUV build vs my car that's getting a SWEET system. XES, BLADE SE amps, and all NOS OZ AUDIO (superman) 4" components, 8's (in the doors) and a pair of 10's


Both those Mobile ES decks are fantastic, especially the second one down. I ran the same exact one for a couple of years in the late 90's after I got tired of Alpine's consistent shuttle issues. Great SQ that added no color to the signal. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## My98RT10

My Sony stuff....


----------



## naujokas

Well, fill the collection below:
new gift - *Pioneer KEH-M3000SDK*
will be very good condition but broken one face angle side................ 
but with original wiring ,face surround, mounting sleeve and fully working


----------



## Brecra

Does anyone have a installation manual for one of these DS-VU4A amplifiers? In particular I am interested in finding out if they are bridgeable.


----------



## cman750rr

Decided to get back in the game , building a real vintage install ...going Pioneer Lonesome CarBoy .....with Orion's Mid and Drivers ....1980 Trans Am is the vehicle ........Must admit older gear looks more more attractive with a design that does not go out of style ..........


----------



## txsound

Hello!

I usually collect Eclipse stuff but recently came across some other brands I like and wanted a few pieces. Some items may not be old school enough for some of you, but it is to me.

There are some items not pictured as I never took them out of the box after receiving them and I just dont remember what else I bought. Such a good feeling lol.

Recently acquired Eclipse decks:

CD8051
AVN5500
AVN6620
EQ 2101


























Diamond Audio D5 600.1










Nakamichi 5.25" coaxials and SP-80 woofers










ADS CS700 subwoofer system


















Eclipse Premium 32440









MB Quart QM 100 4" mids









Memphis ST-12D4










Not pictured:

Nakamichi EQ-304
Eclipse PA5422
Eclipse EA3422
ADS PQ10
Eclipse CD3000
Memphis 16PR-75.2
a/d/s 346im component set
MB Quart PCE 213 and PCE 210 component sets


----------



## Theslaking

I know a thing or two about collecting Eclipse. Those 32440 are very nice amps.


----------



## minbari

cman750rr said:


> Decided to get back in the game , building a real vintage install ...going Pioneer Lonesome CarBoy .....with Orion's Mid and Drivers ....1980 Trans Am is the vehicle ........Must admit older gear looks more more attractive with a design that does not go out of style ..........


The orion xtr 1s was an amazing tweeter if you can find them. 1" soft dome, ferrofluid. Cooled. 3500 hz xover at 6db and they were smooth as silk

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## wagonmaster

A friend of mine had the Eclipse holy grail, can't remember the part # but it was the ultra rare ribbon mid. IIRC 4-6 ever being offered in the states. He ran them in his competition vehicle. Not sure what ever happened to the truck since he passed away.

Tim


----------



## cman750rr

minbari said:


> The orion xtr 1s was an amazing tweeter if you can find them. 1" soft dome, ferrofluid. Cooled. 3500 hz xover at 6db and they were smooth as silk
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk



Fortunate to have the NT- XTR series tweets and Mids all Carbon Fiber ..for my install in the works currently ...along with the NT drivers ......


----------



## minbari

The old school XTR were poly for the mids and paper pulp for woofers. The tweeter was silk

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslaking

wagonmaster said:


> A friend of mine had the Eclipse holy grail, can't remember the part # but it was the ultra rare ribbon mid. IIRC 4-6 ever being offered in the states. He ran them in his competition vehicle. Not sure what ever happened to the truck since he passed away.
> 
> Tim


8701. I have a few sets of the ribbons and a complete NIB component. Tweeters, ribbons, 6.5, and crossover.


----------



## cman750rr

minbari said:


> The old school XTR were poly for the mids and paper pulp for woofers. The tweeter was silk
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


The XTR 5G midrange and NT 6 midrange are carbon fiber.


----------



## minbari

The ones I am talking about were from late 80s early 90s

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## cman750rr

minbari said:


> The ones I am talking about were from late 80s early 90s
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


Clarification Noted


----------



## rmenergy

Ok, let’s try this again.


----------



## rmenergy

Don’t know why the pics won’t show properly but here’s ^^^ a link to some old school Monolithic & AVI


----------



## rmenergy

Nakamichi MHE1012DV (dual 6ohm 12), a bit rough externally modded LP 625iq & a couple rough looking but re-capped SS D200 series 1’s.


----------



## rmenergy

A few more


----------



## naujokas

new purchase for 10$  - set *Pioneer KEH-M4500SDK* with *Pioneer CDX-M30* cd changer 
nice condition, fully working, with all the original necessary cables and brackets


----------



## naujokas

new gift -* Pioneer CDX-4ZRN* 

very dirty but fully working


----------



## naujokas

new purchase for 40$ - legendary *JBL T595 Limited edition*


----------



## OldSchoolSubs

Just picked up 3 true bass 10s. Haven't had a chance to hook them up yet. Can't find any specs on them. They r dual voice coil. Anyone know anything about them?


----------



## txsound

Wanted to update my post as I finally got the EQ mounted in the ISO slot of a single DIN metra cage. ISO slots do not fit 1/2 DIN EQ's very well so I had to do a bit of trimming and filing to get it in just right. The EQ did not have its original trim bezel so I fabbed one up out of ABS.

Coming along. Getting close to my install!


----------



## haakono

Some late 90s Sony goodness


----------



## naujokas

new gift - *Sherwood XA-2104*
I can not find any information about it............
according to the quality of production it is a very old item


----------



## KillerBox

A little Sherwood XA-2104 information from a 1989 Car Audio & Electronics Directory.

I hope it helps!


----------



## Justintime

Holy cow, where do you guys find all these? That Eclipse EQ install is very nice


----------



## KillerBox

This is my Phoenix Gold MS Series Prototype PowerGrid. Up a month ago, no one knew for sure if it still existed.

There is a rumor that there were two made. So one more might be floating around?


----------



## vwguy383

KillerBox said:


> A little Sherwood XA-2104 information from a 1989 Car Audio & Electronics Directory.
> 
> I hope it helps!



Thanks for the page of specs on the Soundstream amps. Can't believe the MC500 MSRP was almost 1300 bucks back in 1989! No wonder why they didn't sell many. No one could afford them!


----------



## minbari

Orion 2250 was like $1500

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gramps

Here’s some of my old school stuff for my upcoming build.
And some other stuff i have for maybe another build one day, lol
Krem


----------



## Gramps

Oh, does this count if its oem old school??
The factory h/u from my 1986 mazda 929i, still works a treat, be a shame to take it out


----------



## metanium

Gramps said:


> Oh, does this count if its oem old school??
> The factory h/u from my 1986 mazda 929i, still works a treat, be a shame to take it out


That's some pretty cool old school right there! Love the door-loaded cassette w/5-band EQ and all!


----------



## dcfis

PG cap is super cool


----------



## Theslaking

Gramps said:


> Oh, does this count if its oem old school??
> The factory h/u from my 1986 mazda 929i, still works a treat, be a shame to take it out


That would be a shame. Looks super sweet in there.


----------



## mark3004

Gramps said:


> Oh, does this count if its oem old school??
> The factory h/u from my 1986 mazda 929i, still works a treat, be a shame to take it out


That's a museum piece!! Ultra cool h/u!!


----------



## Gramps

Theslaking said:


> That would be a shame. Looks super sweet in there.


I had thought of using a boot mounted h/u with Bluetooth control via an app, i even bought the h/u, but it don’t fit in with my old school build theme, if i could get a Bluetooth adapter for my old alpine that would net me great s/q i would leave the factory unit in there.
Might have to do some research maybe

Krem


----------



## HardCoreDore

Gramps said:


> Oh, does this count if its oem old school??
> The factory h/u from my 1986 mazda 929i, still works a treat, be a shame to take it out


That thing is just bizarre... ?. I've never seen a cassette door like that in an automotive setting before... Strange but definitely unique 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FLYONWALL9

Gramps said:


> I had thought of using a boot mounted h/u with Bluetooth control via an app, i even bought the h/u, but it don’t fit in with my old school build theme, if i could get a Bluetooth adapter for my old alpine that would net me great s/q i would leave the factory unit in there.
> Might have to do some research maybe
> 
> Krem


You bring up some good arguments to leave it in place. I too have an OEM old school factory headunit in my 89 Montero/Pajero. It also has the eq and cassette and works well, speakers not so much. I never thought of leaving it in but saving it has always been a plan. I too am going to do an old school system using speakers, hu, amps from as close to the correct time frame as possible.


----------



## NealfromNZ

This unit was from my fathers car. Circa 1982. Was moved to mothers car in 1987 where it is still located and running well to this day


----------



## Jason B

Alpine 3 disc 7982, Alpine 3342 EQ with BBE, Alpine front and rear 5 1/4 separates, with each set on a 3522 amp (2), and the subs on a MTX Terminator Amp running 2 ohms 1 channel 400 watts mono and a 1 million farad cap. This amp is killer.


----------



## Gramps

Here is some stuff i picked up today
Half is going to a friend for his old school build, not sure what i will do with mine tho, lol, its just cool as heck, and all still works a treat!!
Krem


----------



## The Dude

Does anyone remember when these came out? Early 2000's maybe?


----------



## rmenergy

Was going to post these in the old school install thread but didn’t see it in my search so they go here. 

81 Eldorado. This is 96 or 97, can’t recall.


----------



## rmenergy

A couple more


----------



## rmenergy

I don’t recall the tweeter model number but they were G&S large format installed in the dash. 

4.5” mids were GE1045
6.5” midbass GE206
10” subs were BD series(same basket & motor as the OD’s but lower fs & AWESOME in 4th order, snappy as hell)
Amp SS Ref405 25x4 & 50x1

All front stage was 8ohm and custom passive xovers were made for the 4.5’s/tweeters & run off two channels, I forgot the electronic xover used but it split the 6.5’s in I think 90ish to 4-500hz passband. 

Competed with this car a few times & did really well. 

Anyway, found these pics in a drawer & figured I’d post em up.


----------



## leonpiper69

cman750rr said:


> Decided to get back in the game , building a real vintage install ...going Pioneer Lonesome CarBoy .....with Orion's Mid and Drivers ....1980 Trans Am is the vehicle ........Must admit older gear looks more more attractive with a design that does not go out of style ..........


Hope to see some pics as it progresses. 

I have a 74 firebird and doing some orion. Not sure what exactly I will and will not use. I have a 225 hcca, 3 250sx, 1 275sx and 1 2150 sx along with an MBR70 and a 200 crx as well as 2 12" XTR series two subs. .....


----------



## naujokas

new purchase for 20 euro - *Audio Art 70.2XE * 

very, very good condition 

bought for my new project


----------



## MAIDEN69

My newest score. Brand new Esoteric Audio E7152.


----------



## dcfis

Always wanted one of those esoterics. Great pick up


----------



## MAIDEN69

Yes, me too! Either these or the Diamond Audio D7 models which are the same. Was always out of my budget. This one stumbled into my lap for $350 shipped so I jumped on it. My current install I am using Phoenix Gold Titanium amps.(1000.2, 500.4, & 400.2) Think I'm gonna swap this Esoteric in for the 400.2 to run my midbass drivers. Hate having to mix the amps from a looks standpoint in the install, but this Esoteric will drive the midbass drivers far better than the smaller 400.2 will.


----------



## Dsother1

I have these


----------



## LexusLover

What kind of Toyota is that? It's very nice. What's up with the double gear shift looking deal?


----------



## rmenergy

LexusLover said:


> What kind of Toyota is that? It's very nice. What's up with the double gear shift looking deal?


Looks to be a GX470. Outside of N. America the Lexus models are labeled Toyota.


----------



## nirschl

LexusLover said:


> What kind of Toyota is that? It's very nice. What's up with the double gear shift looking deal?


That’s a Toyota Land Cruiser or Lexus LX in the states. Automatic shift knob and transfer case shift knob


----------



## LexusLover

The best I could tell it's a 95 to 02 4 runner. Just too small to be a land cruiser and the dash is wrong also. Very similar to the tundra of that year but a dead ringer to the 4 runner.


----------



## rmenergy

The GX470 is a 4Runner Limited with additional options & different bodywork. Also, in the years the 4Runner went to push-button transfer case(around 07 I believe) the GX470 kept the shifter.


----------



## GSlider

Scored these a couple of weeks ago locally. Guy needed quick cash so he let them go for quite a deal. Their SVC 10's. Not sure what to do with them quite yet... ?


----------



## ksgunner

3 silver Harman Kardon TC600s
2 Rane ME30s converted to 12 volt
Rane AC23 converted to 12 volt


----------



## andre#4

My New Old Stock PPI Art Collection

ax606.2
a404
a404
a600


----------



## minbari

^^^^ jealous!

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## andre#4

minbari said:


> ^^^^ jealous!



I am more jealous of you, as you have a stereo installed in your vehicle!

I have yet to install my system into my car, and it has been 4 years of just an am fm radio in the car, and I am relegated to playing music from my telephone! (oh the humanity)

Meanwhile, in my closet is equipment to make a symphony hall in the car. (as I have done in previous cars) This is what happens when you let your family obligations take over the normal course of car stereo progress.


Someday I will install my dream car stereo, (I have bought the equipment and designed the stereo on paper, down to the measurements for the custom boxes and the wiring diagrams) but it will be at least a couple years before I get any time, and I don't want any pro installers doing the work unless I can find someone I trust to take apart the car which is a 50 year old car that is impossible to replace.


----------



## andre#4

Also have this sitting up in closet waiting for a chance to play. 

A Mcintosh MCC406M with only 3 years of total use!

It was put into a new Acura by a Mcintosh dealer. The Acura was leased for 3 years, so when it had to go back to the dealership at the end of term, the Mcintosh dealer removed the amp, and it went into the closet where it has remained since then.


----------



## minbari

andre#4 said:


> Also have this sitting up in closet waiting for a chance to play.
> 
> 
> 
> A Mcintosh MCC406M with only 3 years of total use!
> 
> 
> 
> It was put into a new Acura by a Mcintosh dealer. The Acura was leased for 3 years, so when it had to go back to the dealership at the end of term, the Mcintosh dealer removed the amp, and it went into the closet where it has remained since then.


Well if you think it needs a new home lol. I volunteer!

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gramps

Hi all, just some more gear i have sourced for my soon to be started 90’s build, I wasn’t planning on an all Alpine build, its just happened that way tho, and yes, all the amps power up and all channels produce sound.

Krem


----------



## LBaudio

andre#4 said:


> Also have this sitting up in closet waiting for a chance to play.
> 
> A Mcintosh MCC406M with only 3 years of total use!
> 
> It was put into a new Acura by a Mcintosh dealer. The Acura was leased for 3 years, so when it had to go back to the dealership at the end of term, the Mcintosh dealer removed the amp, and it went into the closet where it has remained since then.



GREAT AMP, love mine. Enough power for any SQ system, smooth, detailed and classy


----------



## quality_sound

andre#4 said:


> Also have this sitting up in closet waiting for a chance to play.
> 
> 
> 
> A Mcintosh MCC406M with only 3 years of total use!
> 
> 
> 
> It was put into a new Acura by a Mcintosh dealer. The Acura was leased for 3 years, so when it had to go back to the dealership at the end of term, the Mcintosh dealer removed the amp, and it went into the closet where it has remained since then.




If you want to sell this, let me know!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound

andre#4 said:


> My New Old Stock PPI Art Collection
> 
> 
> 
> ax606.2
> 
> a404
> 
> a404
> 
> a600




Absolutely gorgeous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonflair50

Gramps said:


> Hi all, just some more gear i have sourced for my soon to be started 90’s build, I wasn’t planning on an all Alpine build, its just happened that way tho, and yes, all the amps power up and all channels produce sound.
> 
> Krem


are those Alpine 6960 models? they look amazing. I have been looking for some for 2 years in any condition. nice to see some still around. had 2 on a 3540 in the 80's loved it.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Those Alpine 6x9 2-ways were the best ones they offered back then; better than the 3-ways they had. Silk dome tweeter.

What model is that other tweeter pictured? I don't believe I have seen those before.


----------



## AyOne

andre#4 said:


> Also have this sitting up in closet waiting for a chance to play.
> 
> A Mcintosh MCC406M with only 3 years of total use!
> 
> It was put into a new Acura by a Mcintosh dealer. The Acura was leased for 3 years, so when it had to go back to the dealership at the end of term, the Mcintosh dealer removed the amp, and it went into the closet where it has remained since then.


I have one in my Acura lol. Such a beauty!


----------



## Stycker

jasonflair50 said:


> are those Alpine 6960 models? they look amazing. I have been looking for some for 2 years in any condition. nice to see some still around. had 2 on a 3540 in the 80's loved it.


I owned those 6x9's back in the 80's or early 90's. They were mounted on the back shelf IB into the trunk. Absolutely hands down the best 6x9's I've owned. I currently have Audiofrog GS690. The AF are a very capable midbass and sound great but those Alpine 6x9's could pass as subwoofers. Just two of them hit harder and deeper than many subwoofers out there.


----------



## Gramps

SUX 2BU said:


> Those Alpine 6x9 2-ways were the best ones they offered back then; better than the 3-ways they had. Silk dome tweeter.
> 
> What model is that other tweeter pictured? I don't believe I have seen those before.


yeah they 6x9 are 6960, i had a pr of them when they were 1st released in around 95 from memory, they were amazing, however, i doubt i will be using them as they will be too much for rear fill, they guy didn’t want to sell the components separately, and for the price he wanted for the whole lot, I couldn’t really say no.

The tweeters are part of a 6560 component set, they are honestly the best sounding speaker from that era, i made the mistake of “upgrading” to dd drives when they were released and it was a huge backward step!!

I’m thinking of using the 6560 and the 6.5” woofer from the 6062 set i have as a 3 way setup, I’m not real sure tho, I’ve never messed with a 3 way setup, and i like my systems like, me, SIMPLE, lol

Krem


----------



## FLYONWALL9

ksgunner said:


> 3 silver Harman Kardon TC600s
> 2 Rane ME30s converted to 12 volt
> Rane AC23 converted to 12 volt


WOW, I have looked for several years for those HK's and the 300's. VERY VERY NICE sir! If you ever get the itch to part with them please keep me in mind...


----------



## FLYONWALL9

I don't remember if I shared these with ya'll yet. I think I have just about 8 years or so searching for these 10's. I wanted the very best I could possibly find. Trying to round up a pair NIB was out of the question, next best thing would be some in great shape with boxes. I found several that were quite beat up after a couple of years and almost gave up looking. Something like this I widen my search to worldwide vs just in the states. Ended up finding one in Germany and another 2 years later in Tennasee, I'll use these along with the 8's, 4's, and tweeters. STOKED to find these.


----------



## hokiruu

I just scored these and am about to use them in a new system in my car.


----------



## Gramps

FLYONWALL9 said:


> I don't remember if I shared these with ya'll yet. I think I have just about 8 years or so searching for these 10's. I wanted the very best I could possibly find. Trying to round up a pair NIB was out of the question, next best thing would be some in great shape with boxes. I found several that were quite beat up after a couple of years and almost gave up looking. Something like this I widen my search to worldwide vs just in the states. Ended up finding one in Germany and another 2 years later in Tennasee, I'll use these along with the 8's, 4's, and tweeters. STOKED to find these.


They are beautiful!!

Ive always loved the sound of the older quarts, I’ve never owned a set but installed some in a mates car back in the day and they were awesome!!

Krem


----------



## Serg57

My collection. I love the old Alpine.


----------



## Serg57

But of course the most beautiful cassette deck from Nakamichi.


----------



## Jswytz22

I'm new here but I have been into this for a long time. I collect xtant amplifiers. The good ones, before they were bought out. I have more but decided to run 2 604x, 1 1001dx, and a 302a in my 15 passenger van. They are running a full hybrid audio technologies system and the combination sounds amazing. Well to me anyways.


----------



## douggiestyle

Sadly, with a 6 month old, my dreams of an old-school period correct build is dead. Figured I'd share the goods before it gets listed and sold


----------



## vwguy383

Nice gear! Why no build?


----------



## douggiestyle

vwguy383 said:


> Nice gear! Why no build?


Time and money constraints...
Bought a house, had a baby, got laid off
My wife pretty much banned from car audio lol


----------



## OCD66

7347. Nice. Had one back in the day. Also had a 7337.


----------



## carlthess40

douggiestyle said:


> Sadly, with a 6 month old, my dreams of an old-school period correct build is dead. Figured I'd share the goods before it gets listed and sold




Are you selling these ? Let me know prices 
Love the old a/d/s amps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlthess40

Here’s my old school soundstream amps
And the peerless drivers for the mid/lows
Great drivers before they cost an arm and a leg
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyroneshoes

I grabbed one of my favorite all time subs BNIB..And if you never heard one, they are some of the best sounding old school / sq focused subs. I am planning to use it in my lower powered old school install.


----------



## rmenergy

tyroneshoes said:


> I grabbed one of my favorite all time subs BNIB..And if you never heard one, they are some of the best sounding old school / sq focused subs. I am planning to use it in my lower powered old school install.


Were these the ones that came out around '98 or are these earlier? I have a pair of MHE1012DV's that are from around '96-'97 & remember a change shortly thereafter. Pics are on page 419 of this thread.


----------



## tyroneshoes

yep 98

The ones you had were previous version. These had cast frames and SVC and smaller enclosure requirements but still sound just as amazing. for the 12" .7 qtc sealed is .84 cuft. Fit my shallow sub box perfectly. These were similar to the very first version of the IDQ to me.


----------



## rmenergy

Yeah, my MHE’s are cast frame, dual 6ohm & required 2cu’ ported as a minimum. I tried a 1.7ish ported box tuned to around 30-35hz years ago & it was garbage. I think the lower power ME’s took much smaller boxes though, in comparison to the DVC MHE’s. 

Anyway, nice find.


----------



## nyquistrate

Jswytz22 said:


> I'm new here but I have been into this for a long time. I collect xtant amplifiers. The good ones, before they were bought out. I have more but decided to run 2 604x, 1 1001dx, and a 302a in my 15 passenger van. They are running a full hybrid audio technologies system and the combination sounds amazing. Well to me anyways.


Loved my Xtant amps. I would run them today if not for the size and my trunk space.


----------



## bbfoto

Serg57 said:


> My collection. I love the old Alpine.


Beautiful! I never knew that Alpine actually made a D.A.T. (Digital Audio Tape) head unit! What a rare byrd. I would have loved to have that back in the day!

I used to record location sound EFX and Foley recording in the field with a portable Fostex D.A.T. recorder when the D.A.T. format was first introduced. That deck would have been awesome to listen to & review everything I had captured on my drive back from the location. 

Love the aesthetic of the old Alpine decks. I had one of the early "pull-out" units...can't remember which model now.  But that Nakamichi! Nice collection. :thumbsup:




hokiruu said:


> I just scored these and am about to use them in a new system in my car. (Xtant amps)


:thumbsup:



Jswytz22 said:


> I'm new here but I have been into this for a long time. I collect xtant amplifiers. The good ones, before they were bought out. I have more but decided to run 2 604x, 1 1001dx, and a 302a in my 15 passenger van. They are running a full hybrid audio technologies system and the combination sounds amazing. Well to me anyways.


Nice collection! Glad you are still using them. :thumbsup:

Back in the day I used 4 of the Xtant 301a monoblocks...one on each 4-ohm coil of Two Infinity Beta 15" DVC subwoofers.  The mono amps were switchable for either 4-ohm or 2-ohm loads.



nyquistrate said:


> Loved my Xtant amps. I would run them today if not for the size and my trunk space.


I'm selling 4 or 5 of the TINY little Xtant 1.1i 100-watt monoblocks. A few of them are BNIB, with the white plastic protection film still on them.  And the others are used but Like New.

All have the original boxes, birth certificates, Xtant stickers, owner's manuals, spec sheet/quick install guide, and some have the hex keys. I've got a Classifieds/For Sale thread for them here somewhere that I need to bump up!


----------



## carguy75

I dusted off an old Power Acoustic PW2-15 15in subwoofer and Crunch Pzi 1000.1 amp that was sitting in my basement and installed them in my late model 2015 Genesis 5.0 with a stock 17 speaker Lexicon sound system.

The old sound equipment works and sound great. The stock Lexicon system sounds great,but was lacking in bass. The older 15in sub has the system sound perfect. 12 year amp and speaker working in a up to date high-end stock sound system.


----------



## sdm111

......


----------



## haakono

Had to dig some things out of storage.. found this old friend sitting in the corner


----------



## Theslaking

Wait, what? Leonardo painted a box!


----------



## naujokas

new gifts - full set *BLAUPUNKT BERLIN IQR 85*
very good condition but not working.............


----------



## LBaudio

haakono said:


> Had to dig some things out of storage.. found this old friend sitting in the corner


NICEEEEE

another SS DaVinci owner


----------



## KillerBox

Prototype Phoenix Gold - PowerGrid 

This is the only known one. It was shown at shows but, never used. 

It is rumored that Phoenix Gold made two though.


----------



## naujokas

that's what's in my trunk right now 

all the wires are by my hand made, and I set all things by myself


----------



## haakono

LBaudio said:


> NICEEEEE
> 
> another SS DaVinci owner


For the last 10+ years!  

Also I had one that I bought brand new back in the day, along with a Phoenix Gold Cyclone subwoofer. Guess that is a pretty rare combo!  

Pic from about 1999:


----------



## naujokas

my current cd player

whole car audio system:
"Pioneer" DEH-P945R - "Carrozzeria" CDS-P303, "MacAudio" MN-4000, "Audio Art" 70.2XE - "Focal" TN?, "Alpine" 3512 - "Pioneer" TS-X1, "PPI" 4200AM - "JBL" T595 Limited Edition (remake into midbass), "Harman Kardon" CA30- "JVC" HSA1699-02A, SinusLive BassPumpII 
Speaker wire - "Rega" FSC Quattro, RCA - handmade silver vintage...........


----------



## LBaudio

very nice!!! pretty rare stuff nowadays


----------



## FLYONWALL9

Well, it only took the better part of 15 or so years to round up all the pieces/parts for this old school build going in nearly the same timeframe mint 1991 Montero. The absolute hardest parts to locate (Sony XES-M3's) came in last week. They will need some cleaning up and restoration but that's to be expected on 28 year old amps. The XM-2100's are absolutely brand new never installed consecutive serial numbers. I've owned the XES-P1/X1 from new in 1993 and have never in all those years had ES amps to go with it. This system should be epic!


----------



## dcfis

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Well, it only took the better part of 15 or so years to round up all the pieces/parts for this old school build going in nearly the same timeframe mint 1991 Montero. The absolute hardest parts to locate (Sony XES-M3's) came in last week. They will need some cleaning up and restoration but that's to be expected on 28 year old amps. The XM-2100's are absolutely brand new never installed consecutive serial numbers. I've owned the XES-P1/X1 from new in 1993 and have never in all those years had ES amps to go with it. This system should be epic!


Incredible, congrats


----------



## DuggrHarryRussell

Ampman said:


> I don't got nothing to put on. This is not good not good at all.. I feel dirty


you can complete it before


----------



## JP Fabrication

IMG_8541 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_8546 by Jon Polo, on Flickr


----------



## DBlevel

JP Fabrication said:


> IMG_8541 by Jon Polo, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_8546 by Jon Polo, on Flickr



Very cool!


----------



## rmenergy

Forgot to post these up when I acquired them about 6-8mo ago. Consecutive serial number PA-1600’s, little brother to the PA-2000. Unfortunately they use molex & DIN plugs. Can’t seem to get ahold of Greg at Monolithic to convert them but they do work just fine.


----------



## Robb

Default - Taking my life away
Alpine 7905 CD Test
Alpine 7905 (1988)
Sony XM 2040 amplifier (I990)
1988 civic lx 4 door

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJVdFtuQS1A&t=50s


----------



## dcfis

Boing


----------



## Robb

This is a rare 1988 JVC CS-F500 6.5" Bandpass subwoofer


----------



## Guy

.

I have my amplifiers housed alphabetically.


These are P through S.

DSC06216 by Guy Go, on Flickr


----------



## buffalobill989

thats impressive. i have class a 10.0 and picasso that matches it. some very badass amps


----------



## CorNut

here's a couple of my oldies, ~mid 90's Punch Power, 96 I believe, 4" VC


----------



## Blu

Guy said:


> .
> 
> I have my amplifiers housed alphabetically.
> 
> 
> These are P through S.
> 
> DSC06216 by Guy Go, on Flickr


  

Are we gonna get to see the rest of the Alphabet?


----------



## diy.phil

Whoa... the SS Continuum at the top is the silverish limited edition amp.


----------



## Guy

Blu said:


> Are we gonna get to see the rest of the Alphabet?


Let's start with the letter A. This could take a while. 

Somewhere along the line, a youngster got creative with a pencil on the box. 

4302a by Guy Go, on Flickr

4302e by Guy Go, on Flickr

4302c by Guy Go, on Flickr


----------



## Guy

... and yes, I have a few 4702s- I'll get to em.

But lets mix in some other A's.

260.6b by Guy Go, on Flickr

260.6a by Guy Go, on Flickr


----------



## carlthess40

Do you sell any of these or just a collector nut like me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy

Other than helping a couple folks with specific pieces for their old school builds, I haven't sold or traded anything from my collection for years. 
But I am a super old guy nowadays and would rather be cruising the ocean or laying on the beach than curating my various collections and hobbies. 

Let's jump out of sequence for a Nelson Pass designed classic...

CA50b by Guy Go, on Flickr

CA50d by Guy Go, on Flickr

CA50e by Guy Go, on Flickr

CA50a by Guy Go, on Flickr

CA50g by Guy Go, on Flickr


----------



## Guy

.


PQ8a by Guy Go, on Flickr

PQ8b by Guy Go, on Flickr

PQ8c by Guy Go, on Flickr


LR3041a by Guy Go, on Flickr

LR3041b by Guy Go, on Flickr

LR3041c by Guy Go, on Flickr


----------



## Guy

Custom machined fan shroud and endplates by DIYMA member WheelieKing...

GFA5250a by Guy Go, on Flickr

GFA5250c by Guy Go, on Flickr

GFA5250b by Guy Go, on Flickr


----------



## Blu

Oh my...

I think this thread is going to go up one more level of Epic-ness!


----------



## rmenergy

Guy said:


> Other than helping a couple folks with specific pieces for their old school builds, I haven't sold or traded anything from my collection for years.
> But I am a super old guy nowadays and would rather be cruising the ocean or laying on the beach than curating my various collections and hobbies.
> 
> Let's jump out of sequence for a Nelson Pass designed classic...
> 
> CA50b by Guy Go, on Flickr
> 
> CA50d by Guy Go, on Flickr
> 
> CA50e by Guy Go, on Flickr
> 
> CA50a by Guy Go, on Flickr
> 
> CA50g by Guy Go, on Flickr



NP also worked on the early Adcoms. There's a thread that's been running for 10yrs over on diyaudio with NP chiming in. Said the SS D100 was the last SS he ever worked on due to non-payment from SS. 

If you ever want to part with a D200 series 1 or one of the small SS Class A's, PM me.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Guy said:


> .
> 
> I have my amplifiers housed alphabetically.
> 
> 
> These are P through S.
> 
> DSC06216 by Guy Go, on Flickr


I think I see some Van Gogh's there on the right side. Finally found a pristine 1600.2 but, now need a 320.4 or a 500.4 and possibly a 600.2.
If you are inclined to part with any, please message me. 
You have an amazing collection of SS.


----------



## dcfis

Incredible collection. What do you plan to do with all that?


----------



## Guy

rmenergy said:


> NP also worked on the early Adcoms. There's a thread that's been running for 10yrs over on diyaudio with NP chiming in. Said the SS D100 was the last SS he ever worked on due to non-payment from SS.
> 
> If you ever want to part with a D200 series 1 or one of the small SS Class A's, PM me.


Way back in the BBS days, Nelson Pass posted that the only Soundsteam amp he worked on was the D100, right at the startup of Soundstream. They had an affiliation with Nakamichi and a there was a disagreement about who was responsible for paying Pass for his work and he stopped working with them. I have heard similar but differing viewpoints from folks who worked at Soundstream in management in the early days concerning the amps Pass worked on. All that happened long ago and I've forgotten a lot of the details, but the early MC and D series amps are based on the same designs to be sure.


----------



## Guy

Another Italian job...

DSC03683 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03685 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03689 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03691 by Guy Go, on Flickr


----------



## Guy

.


DSC03662 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03657 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03659 by Guy Go, on Flickr

.

DSC03694 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03692 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03696 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03699 by Guy Go, on Flickr


----------



## Guy

.

DSC03672 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03667 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03665 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03676 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03678 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03680 by Guy Go, on Flickr


----------



## Guy

.


DSC03709 by Guy Go, on Flickr


DSC03717 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03715 by Guy Go, on Flickr

.

DSC03734 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03732 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03726 by Guy Go, on Flickr


----------



## Guy

.

DSC03720 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03723 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03725 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03718 by Guy Go, on Flickr


----------



## Guy

DSC07350 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC07351 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03739 by Guy Go, on Flickr


----------



## Guy

DSC07344 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC07346 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03750 by Guy Go, on Flickr


----------



## Guy

I could keep posting up amps starting with the letter A for a month. So let's hop around a bit. But before we leave...


----------



## Guy

ADCOM GFA 4702

DSC07354 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC07356 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC07359 by Guy Go, on Flickr


----------



## Guy

DSC03760 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03763 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03765 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03767 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03754 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03756 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03758 by Guy Go, on Flickr


----------



## MACS

Guy said:


> by Guy Go, on Flickr
> 
> DSC03763 by Guy Go, on Flickr
> 
> by Guy Go, on Flickr
> 
> by Guy Go, on Flickr
> 
> by Guy Go, on Flickr
> 
> by Guy Go, on Flickr


Guy, good to see you still around. You are the only other person I have seen with a Furi amp like that. I have a pair of the JS 150 A. I have never seen any record of these amps other than a picture of a signed poster I found years ago.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

JBL 1000 Gti, just landed.


----------



## carlthess40

I have a question for you guys. I’m sure this is the wrong place and if so please move it to the right fourm. 
I have a older full screen clarion dvd/cd player and it has the outbound HD nav system

My question is this. It has the optical output for 5.1 sound. Not that I want that in my truck. But I’d like to use just the one cable to run it to my dsp optical input of the Rockford Fosgate 3sity1 
Then up to my 3sity3 after it gets repaired or replaced from RF
Will the dsp be able to use this optical output for just plan old left/right and front/rear fader ?
Here are my output options 

One optical output, 6-channel preamp outputs (front, rear, subwoofer, plus 2 channels for dual zone mode)

What would I gain or lose with using just the one opt cable over the 6 rca outputs from the clarion?
Sorry if this is a newbie question as I’ve been out of the car audio for the last 20plus years and mostly working in pro/ home audio and never used digital signals for car audio
Thanks guys and love all your cool pics
I’m doing a old school install in my truck with the clarion head unit 

Clarion MAX675VDII with the clarion nax970hd nav unit
Soundstream rubicon USA made 2 and 4 channel amps. The big long blue giants lol
And using newer European component speakers that are hard to find in the United States









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy

carlthess40 said:


> I have a question for you guys. I’m sure this is the wrong place and if so please move it to the right fourm.
> I have a older full screen clarion dvd/cd player and it has the outbound HD nav system
> 
> My question is this. It has the optical output for 5.1 sound. Not that I want that in my truck. But I’d like to use just the one cable to run it to my dsp optical input of the Rockford Fosgate 3sity1
> Then up to my 3sity3 after it gets repaired or replaced from RF
> Will the dsp be able to use this optical output for just plan old left/right and front/rear fader ?
> Here are my output options
> 
> One optical output, 6-channel preamp outputs (front, rear, subwoofer, plus 2 channels for dual zone mode)
> 
> What would I gain or lose with using just the one opt cable over the 6 rca outputs from the clarion?
> Sorry if this is a newbie question as I’ve been out of the car audio for the last 20plus years and mostly working in pro/ home audio and never used digital signals for car audio
> Thanks guys and love all your cool pics
> I’m doing a old school install in my truck with the clarion head unit
> 
> Clarion MAX675VDII with the clarion nax970hd nav unit
> Soundstream rubicon USA made 2 and 4 channel amps. The big long blue giants lol


Concerning the question of the optical compatibility, It's not a newbie question at all, but you would likely have a better response by posting in the General or Advanced sections. The Clarion and Rockford are both S/PDIF devices - those with 3Sixty experience would know whether they will communicate. 
My only experience with optical is Alpine Toslink between Alpine devices. 
The advantages of using optical data transmission in your case are- a single physical connection; less hardware; simpler installation; no introduction of extraneous electrical interference to the signal; faster data transfer and reduction of digital/analog conversion.


----------



## Guy

MACS said:


> Guy, good to see you still around. You are the only other person I have seen with a Furi amp like that. I have a pair of the JS 150 A. I have never seen any record of these amps other than a picture of a signed poster I found years ago.
> 
> View attachment 258626


Hey "MACS". I can't add much to the Furi Knowledge. Well built, Korean produced. According to the manual, the 150 and the 110 models were designed to be used together, connected via the bypass mode. As far as I can tell, they were first amp models they produced. I have some later models, but that's for another time. 
Here's my 150...
DSC07377 by Guy Go, on Flickr

And I have some McIntosh amps, I'll get around there sometime.


----------



## Guy

Hollywood Sound Labs/Audio Gods-

DSC07361 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC07365 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC07367 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC07369 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC07374 by Guy Go, on Flickr


----------



## Guy

Stephen Mantz...

DSC07393 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC07394 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC07396 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC07395 by Guy Go, on Flickr


----------



## Guy

DSC07388 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC07390 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC07392 by Guy Go, on Flickr


----------



## Blu

Hey Guy,

Really enjoying the photos so far - the gut shots are a wonderful bonus.
Those Adcom's though... lustworthy!!!!
Thanks for taking the time to share your collection and please keep 'em coming. ?


----------



## carlthess40

Guy said:


> Hey "MACS". I can't add much to the Furi Knowledge. Well built, Korean produced. According to the manual, the 150 and the 110 models were designed to be used together, connected via the bypass mode. As far as I can tell, they were first amp models they produced. I have some later models, but that's for another time.
> Here's my 150...
> DSC07377 by Guy Go, on Flickr
> 
> And I have some McIntosh amps, I'll get around there sometime.


Did you mean to say 
You have some McIntosh car amps to sell to Carl? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlthess40

Guy said:


> Concerning the question of the optical compatibility, It's not a newbie question at all, but you would likely have a better response by posting in the General or Advanced sections. The Clarion and Rockford are both S/PDIF devices - those with 3Sixty experience would know whether they will communicate.
> My only experience with optical is Alpine Toslink between Alpine devices.
> The advantages of using optical data transmission in your case are- a single physical connection; less hardware; simpler installation; no introduction of extraneous electrical interference to the signal; faster data transfer and reduction of digital/analog conversion.


Thank you for the help
I’ll mock it up and hear and see what all I can do with this type of input 
I already have 6 rca cables installed and can run the optical cable and just let it seat next to the rca’s and do the A/B testing 
I just did not understand if I would lose out on the radio and only be able to listen to digital sound. I’m looking for SQ over anything else with my truck install

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy

Blu said:


> Hey Guy,
> 
> Really enjoying the photos so far - the gut shots are a wonderful bonus.
> Those Adcom's though... lustworthy!!!!
> Thanks for taking the time to share your collection and please keep 'em coming. ?


I have a bunch of ADCOM stuff, I'll get back to it. I love the white ones.
I'm playing with correct lighting so I can improve pic quality. And will probably swap to a prime lens to cut out the curve. Need to work on the bokeh with those side of amp shots. 
But still life is a lot easier to manage than when I was hauling my full frame stuff around shooting wildlife and landscape. 

I'm going to stay in the Stephen Mantz world here for a while...


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

He is brand new too!!!
I am willing to sell. Check out the classifieds.


----------



## Guy

DSC03792 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03789 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03794 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03796 by Guy Go, on Flickr


----------



## Guy

DSC03803 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03804 2 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03805 2 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03787 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03799 2 by Guy Go, on Flickr

...with a Series VI Olympus -
DSC03786 by Guy Go, on Flickr


----------



## Guy

DSC03806 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03808 2 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03813 by Guy Go, on Flickr


----------



## Guy

DSC03814 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03815 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03817 by Guy Go, on Flickr


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

Are people actually using some of there old school equipment in their installs?


----------



## Guy

DSC03834 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03822 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03825 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03823 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03820 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03832 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03829 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03835 by Guy Go, on Flickr


----------



## carlthess40

Hell yes they are, I know I am. Today’s amps a crap unless you spend 2k plus and then they don’t last . Do any of the amps made in the last 10 or so years really last? I have soundstream, Yamaha and ppi and all are from pre mid 80’s or older. My fave are the soundstream rubicon USA hand made amps
What does a 4 channel hand made amp cost these days? I know it’s out of my reach
Yes there’s a few great amps out today
But for the most part they are the ( repair once and then trash it) 
JMHO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy

I'll post pics of my car in a bit.
Meanwhile, back in the shop...
(Embarrassing lighting, I will get to it  )

DSC03838 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03841 by Guy Go, on Flickr

DSC03842 by Guy Go, on Flickr


----------



## carlthess40

I really like the old red boards, you know it’s of major quality when you see them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy

I have searched, and I can't figure out how to send a PM in this new format. 
While I appreciate the passion, there are facts I would prefer to communicate privately.


----------



## Guy

Nine years to the day, and I hope we are all doing well.


----------



## Guy




----------



## Guy




----------



## Guy




----------



## Guy

I have moved stuff around, but the car, and the parts and pieces are either still in place, or flying around in my shop.


----------



## Guy

And hey to Ken and Tom. Best wishes !


----------



## Guy

(2) Soundstream Class A Renoir
(2) Soundstream Class A 5.2 aka Sleeping Beauty
(1) Soundstream Class A 10.2
Critical Mass UL12
Dynaudio 10" MW182
Scan Speak 5.5" 15M Revelator
Scan Speak D3004 Tweeter
Alpine WNA-910
Alpine PXA-H800


----------



## carlthess40

Guy said:


> I have searched, and I can't figure out how to send a PM in this new format.
> While I appreciate the passion, there are facts I would prefer to communicate privately.


And to whom do you want to message?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy

In this case, you. I have some info on your Soundstream amps that you might find interesting, but I didn't want to clog up the thread with unnecessary information.


----------



## Guy

...And BTW the old beater is still around 
DSC03848 by Guy Go, on Flickr


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

Guy said:


> I have searched, and I can't figure out how to send a PM in this new format.
> While I appreciate the passion, there are facts I would prefer to communicate privately.


Look in the upper right corner, under your logo/decal. You will see the conversations.


----------



## carlthess40

Guy said:


> In this case, you. I have some info on your Soundstream amps that you might find interesting, but I didn't want to clog up the thread with unnecessary information.


I sent you a message 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy

Found it, thanks!


----------



## rton20s

Let me preface this by saying I like the old school stuff as much as the next guy. That is why I am subscribed to this thread. I used to hang out at my local stereo shop when I was a kid just to dream and drool over the Precision Power amplifiers. However...



carlthess40 said:


> Hell yes they are, I know I am. Today’s amps a crap unless you spend 2k plus and then they don’t last .


That is simply not true. There are a ton of great amps out there for under $2k. Well under $2k for most of them. The most expensive amp in my system retails for under that price point and it is a 6 channel AB monster. You can find exceptionally well performing amps for a few hundred dollars these days. You don't even have to spend the money on an amp line like the one I use to have excellent performance.



carlthess40 said:


> Do any of the amps made in the last 10 or so years really last?


Some are too new to know, but there is stuff out there that was installed 10 years ago that is still running strong. Examples of this are likely few and far between though. With the nature of the hobby and automobiles in general, the likelihood that someone has one amp (or amps) in continuous operation in one vehicle is pretty low. But, you see people buying, selling and using amps of all ages on here and through other online marketplaces. 

And if you want to get into longevity, any interest in discussing old PG amps?  Good luck buying an old one and hooking it up without having it re-capped first.



carlthess40 said:


> I have soundstream, Yamaha and ppi and all are from pre mid 80’s or older. My fave are the soundstream rubicon USA hand made amps
> What does a 4 channel hand made amp cost these days?


I personally don't buy in to "hand made" = better. Nor do I buy into the location where an amp is made making a difference in how good it is. You can get good and bad hand made amps from anywhere in the world. You can get good and bad amps built by robots from anywhere in the world. And in many cases, the robot built amps prove to be more consistent and reliable in the long run.



carlthess40 said:


> I know it’s out of my reach
> Yes there’s a few great amps out today
> But for the most part they are the ( repair once and then trash it)
> JMHO


Society in general (especially in the US) has taken on a "throw away" mentality. No one fixes things anymore. And when it comes to modern amplifiers, the cost to repair can easily approach the cost to replace. There comes a point where the only reason to continually repair comes from a place of sentimental attachment. But, if the old school amps are that great, they shouldn't need repair to begin with, right?


----------



## carlthess40

Lets disagree / to disagree 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s

carlthess40 said:


> Lets disagree / to disagree
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy

DSC03852 2 by Guy Go, on Flickr


----------



## Jstnjones

Guy said:


> Nine years to the day, and I hope we are all doing well.
> 
> View attachment 258838


Man thats a clean install


----------



## diy.phil

Thank you Guy for all the photos and info!


----------



## Summitp

I love the old school stuff! Just got into fixing stuff and got my hands on a couple diamond audio amps. A d5 600.4 and a d5 1200.1. 
They are now in the car, but just in a testing location, so don't hate me. Proper install coming after new years. Everyone needs a winter project.


----------



## Summitp

My other car has an Alpine mrvf505 and an Orion 225g4. I did get around to installing these nicely...


----------



## misterjones

rton20s said:


> I personally don't buy in to "hand made" = better. Nor do I buy into the location where an amp is made making a difference in how good it is. You can get good and bad hand made amps from anywhere in the world. You can get good and bad amps built by robots from anywhere in the world. And in many cases, the robot built amps prove to be more consistent and reliable in the long run.


Eh, back in my day (1990 - 96) where it was made absolutely made a difference. The Japanese amps (Kenwood, Pioneer, Clarion, Sony) simply didn't have the guts that US made amps like Rockford Fosgate/Hafler, Orion, HiFonics, Zapco, etc had. Even when they tried to do it like American companies it fell short (i.e. Kenwood's pseudo "high current" stuff: KAC-723/823/923/1023 on up, Pioneer's "high current" stuff like the GM-H50 etc, and Sony's original Mobile ES amps). While they _*were*_ good amps (and I really mean that. I particularly liked the Pioneer GM-H50 and H100 and the Kenwood 723), they just didn't measure up to the stuff the Americans were cranking out.

Back in the day my boss took the Kenwood KAC-821 he had on his subs and replaced it with a Punch 75. He then moved the 821 to his 6x9's (Pioneer 200W 4-way TS-6995's, if I'm remembering the model number correctly) saying that the 821 had the "oomph" to drive the 6x9's but his subs deserved better. And the difference was immediately: He was significantly louder with a punch 75 over the supposedly twice as powerful Kenwood amp.


----------



## rton20s

The industry 2-3 decades ago is not the industry today. There is virtually no relevance between what it was then and what it is now.


----------



## wfotex

1980 Pioneer Supertuner and Pioneer TS series speakers


----------



## naujokas

new purchase - 20$ - *Clarion 502HA*
very good condition, but no wires ......


----------



## misterjones

rton20s said:


> The industry 2-3 decades ago is not the industry today. There is virtually no relevance between what it was then and what it is now.


which is why I stated that it absolutely made a difference back in my day. Had you read and comprehended what I wrote, you would get that. I wasn't drawing a parallel between today and what the industry was years ago, I was stating that there _*was*_ once a time when where an amp was made and how it was assembled absolutely made a difference.


----------



## misterjones

naujokas said:


> new purchase - 20$ - *Clarion 502HA*
> very good condition, but no wires ......
> View attachment 259692
> View attachment 259693
> View attachment 259694
> View attachment 259695


I sold these amps from '90 until '92 when Clarion revamped their line of amps. They were absolutely notorious for shutting off when pushed even slightly. All it would take was a halfway decent 808 and _click_, audio is gone for a bit. I want to say it's an overload relay or something doing it but we were never certain, but it was definitely a relay because you could hear a loud, mechanical 'click' when the audio went off and came back on. Only time we actually sold them was for low end 6x9's or something like that and we were out of KAC-721's or Punch 30/45's.


----------



## Gramps

Let’s also take a minute to remember that the a lot of the American made amps back in the day were “Cheater” amps, fosgate, rubicon to name 2 were under rating their amps potential and real power output so that they could be used in comps for better advantage, so take the rf punch [email protected] mentioned above, rated at 37.5x2, but we all know its actual power was far more than that, and tb, the sound quality of these “cheater“ amps were lesser compared to Japanese amps, 
so why did US manufacturers under rate their power ratings?? Simple, to sell more to ppl competing, ppl could run more amps in their power class, hence more sound and dB, 
i had a RF4.6x back in the day powering 2x10” punch subs and a pr of dd drive 5 1/4 splits, the rated power was 4x30wrms at 12v, so i could compete in the 1-150w class, that amp in a Opel calibra with the 2x10”s in a sealed enclosure managed 138db, it was the 2nd loudest car of the day, the loudest was a demo car by a local audio shop, that had around 500wrms from memory, large amps everwhere, a few other competitors got together and formed a protest and i had to strip my car ou to show i was only using the one amp, i have seen dyno sheets where the 4.6x will push damn near 80wrms a channel, from memory my birth sheet was around 68wrms per channel.
how did it sound, yeah it was nice, but now where near as nice as when i replaced it with an alpine mrv f407, that was an amazing sounding amp, but only managed I think 132db, which was still very loud for a sq setup in the day.

so yeah, mr Jones, where an amp was made totally did make the differennce, depending on the outcome your chasing, same in that era as cars, yanks were about huge capacity v8 corvettes, japs were about fancy high tech twin turbo gtr skylines and rx7’s, im not sure about in the US but here in australia, both the gtr and rx7’s were banned from racing as they made the “powerful” v8’s look like granny cars!!

krem


----------



## misterjones

Gramps said:


> Let’s also take a minute to remember that the a lot of the American made amps back in the day were “Cheater” amps, fosgate, rubicon to name 2 were under rating their amps potential and real power output so that they could be used in comps for better advantage, so take the rf punch [email protected] mentioned above, rated at 37.5x2, but we all know its actual power was far more than that, and tb, the sound quality of these “cheater“ amps were lesser compared to Japanese amps,
> so why did US manufacturers under rate their power ratings?? Simple, to sell more to ppl competing, ppl could run more amps in their power class, hence more sound and dB,
> i had a RF4.6x back in the day powering 2x10” punch subs and a pr of dd drive 5 1/4 splits, the rated power was 4x30wrms at 12v, so i could compete in the 1-150w class, that amp in a Opel calibra with the 2x10”s in a sealed enclosure managed 138db, it was the 2nd loudest car of the day, the loudest was a demo car by a local audio shop, that had around 500wrms from memory, large amps everwhere, a few other competitors got together and formed a protest and i had to strip my car ou to show i was only using the one amp, i have seen dyno sheets where the 4.6x will push damn near 80wrms a channel, from memory my birth sheet was around 68wrms per channel.
> how did it sound, yeah it was nice, but now where near as nice as when i replaced it with an alpine mrv f407, that was an amazing sounding amp, but only managed I think 132db, which was still very loud for a sq setup in the day.
> 
> so yeah, mr Jones, where an amp was made totally did make the differennce, depending on the outcome your chasing, same in that era as cars, yanks were about huge capacity v8 corvettes, japs were about fancy high tech twin turbo gtr skylines and rx7’s, im not sure about in the US but here in australia, both the gtr and rx7’s were banned from racing as they made the “powerful” v8’s look like granny cars!!
> 
> krem


I got called out once for my Nissan 200SX in a similar way. At the time I was running JBL 6.5" components up front (the set with that beautiful sounding 1" titanium dome tweeter), the "lesser" 6.5" components (with the not as good sounding inverted dome titanium tweeter), and a pair of 8 ohm Rockford Punch subs running in parallel all running off of a single Punch45, like this one:










It had been said that my setup was entirely too loud for a car that supposedly had less than 50W total power, and the judges at that event agreed so I ended up pulling the radio out to show there was only one RCA cable, pulled the driver's seat and the rear seat out and pulled up the carpet so the judges could follow the signal path and could see that the rca cable terminated at the Punch45, they made sure the speaker wires off the radio and the rear speakers didn't have a line output converter on them and they traced the lone power wire from the battery to the amp.

I came back with a similar setup after I totaled my 200SX, this time in a Mustang and the amp was a Rockford Series1 260. That thing got _*HOT*_, like fry an egg and sausage on the heat sink hot, but it drove the hell out of my four Blues 8" subs. Once again, the other competitors swore I was cheating with a hidden amp and demanded the car be torn down and, once again, they found nothing out of the ordinary.

The old Rockford stuff I wouldn't necessarily classify them as "cheater" amps, but definitely over engineered for what they were. The Orion HCCA and PPI's ProMOS line??? Definitely "cheater".


----------



## misterjones

oh yeah, before I forget, @Gramps ... The old RX7's and Skylines were beating up on Corvettes because while C4's might have been good in a straight line, they would skip and hop through turns like a giddy schoolgirl at recess. The RX7 Turbo II, 300ZX Turbo, Supra Turbo, and R32 Skyline GTR of the day would spank up a Vette on any road track (I think even the Toyota Celica All-Trac Turbo could hand the Vette it's ass on a twisty track). We'll not even get into anything offered by Porsche in the 80's or early 90's.

In fact, The US only had one largely unbeatable (though terribly ugly) sportscar back the: Warren Mosler's Consulier GTP. Originally offered with a measly 175HP Chrysler Turbo II 4 cylinder, it's handling was the stuff of legend. So legendary, in fact, Warren Mosler offered a bounty of $25K to anyone that could best the car around any track in the US with any other sports car; no one collected. The bounty was then raised to $100K and still no one was able to beat it. The IMSA ultimately banned the car from racing.


----------



## Gramps

Haha, the old pouch 45 huh?? Lol, they are pretty awesome, i have these

Just sitting under my bed for ......... well I’m not entirely sure yet tbh lol

Legendarry, yes, sound quality??? Not so ,much, imho they were only really suited for subs in comps, but for the everday listener (much like myself now really as ive been out of it since the late 90’s,) they would suit really well, 

my apprentices all ask me why i keep buying old stereo stuff, lol, its what i know, these new cheap h/u with t/a and x/overs built in for less than $300 au, how can they actually be good and last?? 

Krem


----------



## misterjones

Just remembered: Earlier this week I had a conversation with my ex-fiancee. We were together off and on from '94 until early 2000. Back in '95 we had an 85 or 86 Honda Prelude Si that I had outfitted with a lil system. Sony Mobile ES cassette deck with changer controls, Eclipse 6.5" coaxes in the rear, 4" coaxes in the front door (can't remember the manufacturer), a pair of Pyle tweeters in the corners of the doors, and a sub enclosure that had my trusty a/d/s 6.2 Subwoofer plate in it. I originally bought the plate in '93 for use with my 3rd Fox Mustang (this one a notchback) and I originally ran it off of a PPI 2050M. In the Prelude it was run from a 1st Gen Alpine 3522. The speakers were run off the radio's power so I didn't want the sub to overwhelm 'em, so that's when I pulled out the Alpine to run it. Sadly, the car succumbed to the dreaded timing belt snap which bent all of the valves so we scrapped it. However, I went to the shop it was at, retrieved the sub enclosure from it and took it to the store I was working at across the street and my ex came and took it home with her. 

That was 22 years ago. 

Monday or Tuesday this week we were talking on the phone about old times and she said "Oh, you're going to trip out: You remember the speaker box from the Prelude??? I _*JUST*_ gave it away the other day to my brother.". Turns out she kept it all these years, taking it with her from house to house and finally just gave it to her brother. The woofers were still in good shape (thank God for butyl rubber surrounds) and the cabinet I designed, built, and carpeted was still in solid shape if a bit dirty. I'm trying to see if she can get pics of it 'cause we live 1500 miles apart these days, but what I really want is a pic of the inside of it to see if I signed it like I did with pretty much every sub I built. Should be "Now the world will hear how dope you are" or something to that effect.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

Some weekend love!!!


----------



## ryanr7386

How's this for Rare "Old School" ? ADS 315i, Brand Spankin New all the way from the Late 80's! Never Mounted, Never Powered! I have another New Set of these, same condition, but with an Even Rarer set of Flush and Recess Kits. Note the smaller 320i, 320i/s, 325i etc Tweeter next to the 315i set. Got the "Itch" to power these up and listen to the 315i Soft Dome Tweets but just can't bring myself to it yet.


----------



## carlthess40

I loved all the old school ads and soundstream car audio gear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misterjones

ryanr7386 said:


> How's this for Rare "Old School" ? ADS 315i, Brand Spankin New all the way from the Late 80's! Never Mounted, Never Powered! I have another New Set of these, same condition, but with an Even Rarer set of Flush and Recess Kits. Note the smaller 320i, 320i/s, 325i etc Tweeter next to the 315i set. Got the "Itch" to power these up and listen to the 315i Soft Dome Tweets but just can't bring myself to it yet.
> 
> View attachment 259975
> 
> 
> View attachment 259979
> 
> 
> View attachment 259983
> 
> 
> View attachment 259984
> 
> 
> View attachment 259985
> 
> 
> View attachment 259986
> 
> 
> View attachment 259987
> 
> 
> View attachment 259988
> 
> 
> View attachment 259989
> 
> 
> View attachment 259990


Man those were the days. a/d/s was the "gold standard", if you will, for sound quality back when I was doing it. If you didn't go a/d/s, then you got MB Quart or Boston Acoustic.

Aside from my 6.2 subwoofer plate, I had an a/d/s PQ8 amp (white lettering with a rounded a/d/s logo on the heatsink) and a 642CSi active crossover. In my old Mustang I had the head unit out to the 642CSI, which went to the PQ8 running my front components (inexpensive Pioneer 6.5" components that had a 7/8-inch hard dome tweeter, initially released in 1992, I got mine in '93) and rear 6x8" coaxes (Pioneer 6x8's) and my PPI 2050M on the 6.2 plate off the sub channel.

Ended up selling off the PPI amp. One of the installers at my shop had an Alpine 3522 sitting around unused and he offered it to me for $40, which made it's way into the Prelude 2 years later running the same sub plate.


----------



## naujokas

new purchase - *Soundstream Reference 160s *
very good condition, immediately stood up to my car's music installation


----------



## carlthess40

Does anyone know the color code for the old rubicon soundstream amps? I have two of them that I’d like to repaint


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misterjones

naujokas said:


> new purchase - *Soundstream Reference 160s *
> very good condition, immediately stood up to my car's music installation
> View attachment 260223
> View attachment 260224


Man I used to love those old Soundstream amps. One of the places I worked at had just dropped the line right before I got there. They still had a few items left over like a few head units, an amp or two, and I think a handful of speakers but not the full line and selling the stuff was hard because our parent company, Fretter, refused to come down on the prices.


----------



## naujokas

misterjones said:


> Man I used to love those old Soundstream amps. One of the places I worked at had just dropped the line right before I got there. They still had a few items left over like a few head units, an amp or two, and I think a handful of speakers but not the full line and selling the stuff was hard because our parent company, Fretter, refused to come down on the prices.


my price paid for this amp - 50 euro


----------



## Toddster

imjustjason said:


> I remember seeing it on ebay last week. It looks like the Audiomobile and a PPI 3-band that I have. My PPI doesn't have the L-R slider though. Pop it open.


----------



## Toddster

Yes, I believe they were made by sparkomatic.


----------



## VegasStereo

ryanr7386 said:


> How's this for Rare "Old School" ? ADS 315i, Brand Spankin New all the way from the Late 80's! Never Mounted, Never Powered! I have another New Set of these, same condition, but with an Even Rarer set of Flush and Recess Kits. Note the smaller 320i, 320i/s, 325i etc Tweeter next to the 315i set. Got the "Itch" to power these up and listen to the 315i Soft Dome Tweets but just can't bring myself to it yet.
> 
> View attachment 259975
> 
> 
> View attachment 259979
> 
> 
> View attachment 259983
> 
> 
> View attachment 259984
> 
> 
> View attachment 259985
> 
> 
> View attachment 259986
> 
> 
> View attachment 259987
> 
> 
> View attachment 259988
> 
> 
> View attachment 259989
> 
> 
> View attachment 259990


Have the AL6 from the late 90s


----------



## VegasStereo




----------



## VegasStereo




----------



## VegasStereo




----------



## VegasStereo




----------



## naujokas

again, additions to the collection - find residuals from luxury models, just as you need to complete the available models:


----------



## FLYONWALL9

ANYONE have a pair of the OLD SCHOOL Infinity KCS-80br 8" graphite foam surround speakers they would really like to see go to a good home, be loved, and actually be used?  I REALLY could use a pair, been looking for no less than 12 years. All the ones I have come across are either very beat up or insanely overpriced.


----------



## naujokas

bought another *"Soundstream"Reference 160s * amp (50 $), standing like new 
now I have two in the boot - the new one on the right


----------



## dcfis

Awesome set up


----------



## stills_*




----------



## Jln213

Love old school


----------



## Kaled23

*







*


----------



## Jln213

This month's purchases. Not including a few more enroute.


----------



## Extended Power

I’ve had these since I was 17. (I’m 50 now.)


----------



## Holmz

Extended Power said:


> I’ve had these since I was 17. (I’m 50 now.)
> View attachment 266160
> View attachment 266161
> View attachment 266162
> View attachment 266163


I have always heard Strontium 90 had a long 1/2 life.


----------



## GoldRiver




----------



## Jln213

A few more


----------



## Lucekitty

I've collected several of these over the years from Ebay. Back in the day a PQ20 was the centerpiece in my '86 Jetta. Now I want to put these in a 78' VW Bus I'm restoring.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

View attachment 267259
















My old girls, along with a new friend


----------



## Theslaking

So purtty.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

i haven't had a system in anything in forever. But I'll never sell those three powdercoated amps. The anniversary 4050 was a must to join them.


----------



## Kaled23

had these for the longest now


----------



## BiGBOSSTSi

*anyone have any information on this amp like where it was made when it was made or any info is aappreciated *


----------



## BiGBOSSTSi

*my favorite amp in my collection so far need more cactus sounds products.....*


----------



## Foxxxycoxxxy




----------



## Cheetah-kins

Here's some pics of my BITD car audio gear. All in original packaging and NIB.


----------



## stills_*

i rocked that mtx sticker on my s-10. two terminator 8”s


----------



## PPI_GUY

BiGBOSSTSi said:


> View attachment 268163
> *my favorite amp in my collection so far need more cactus sounds products.....*


That isn't a old school amp. "Old school" usually refers to gear that was made at least 20 years ago. Some even say before 1999 only.


----------



## Cheetah-kins

PPI_GUY said:


> That isn't a old school amp. "Old school" usually refers to gear that was made at least 20 years ago. Some even say before 1999 only.


I don't think my Ultimate 8" sub in the pic above is old school either, lol. I found a site selling them new - exactly like mine.


----------



## Radius

KSUWildcatFan said:


> View attachment 267257
> View attachment 267257
> View attachment 267259
> View attachment 267260
> View attachment 267261
> 
> 
> My old girls, along with a new friend


I love it. A HS with a clear ramp and a WCS. 

2 of my hobbies in one place.


----------



## Henrique Duarte

MB Quart PWH302 subwoofer. It's not rare, but is still NIB. I am looking for a second one, if anyone has it, please pm me.


----------



## naujokas

new purchase - *SONY CDX-11*, like new, with documents and instructions, but does not work laser ......

well that very cheap bought .....


----------



## naujokas

bundled with SONY i got an amplifier


----------



## TX_SS

Anybody have older Alpine V12 amps sitting around they want to sell? I have a 407 and would like a matching 757 or 1507, or would be interested in the older 405 and 1005 or similar. I have a 1973 F250 I’m building that I’d like these amps for. Thanks for any leads.


----------



## naujokas

TX_SS said:


> Anybody have older Alpine V12 amps sitting around they want to sell? I have a 407 and would like a matching 757 or 1507, or would be interested in the older 405 and 1005 or similar. I have a 1973 F250 I’m building that I’d like these amps for. Thanks for any leads.


I sell Alpine Juba 3558


----------



## naujokas

new purchase - *Audio Mobile Acoustic AMA 240*, like new,
original box, original connecting cables, original contact protection
unfortunately also on sale.....


----------



## naujokas

naujokas said:


> I sell Alpine Juba 3558


----------



## naujokas

new purchase -*Orion Cobalt 230*, like new,
original box,
unfortunately also on sale.....
I sell because I only collect mini amplifiers, I have nowhere to store large ones  and if I don’t put in the my car


----------



## naujokas

new purchase -*Audisom Lr3041c Compact,* good condition,

unfortunately also on sale..... everything is bought to try, if not - sold


----------



## naujokas

new purchase   - *Audison VR203 *, like new, with documents and instructions 
also unfortunately also on sale


----------



## naujokas

new purchase   - *Audison VR203 *, good condition , with documents and instructions
also unfortunately also on sale


----------



## naujokas

new purchase   - *Soundstream Rubicon Lil' Wonder*, good condition , 
this is not for sale, it may be that it will connect in my car


----------



## naujokas

new purchase   - *Soundstream P202e*, good condition , 
this is not for sale, it may be that it will connect in my car


----------



## naujokas

new purchase   - *Soundstream P204e*, not so good condition ,
this is not for sale, it may be that it will connect in my car


----------



## Guy

I like your posts, naujokas. Cool to see you find all that stuff over there. 
I have the larger power model of your Orion Cobalt, mine is branded as MTX but it's the same amp. built by Precision Power. I love the fin design. I have lots of things to look at in my collection, but visually it's one of my favorites. Something about those fins just appeal to me!

The P Series Soundstream amps were produced for the European market, they looked nice with the clear anodized case. A bunch of them came up for sale in the US as NOS when Soundstream went under the first time. Before you install them, check for noise and alternator whine, as they were prone to internal ground issues.


----------



## naujokas

Guy said:


> I like your posts, naujokas. Cool to see you find all that stuff over there.
> I have the larger power model of your Orion Cobalt, mine is branded as MTX but it's the same amp. built by Precision Power. I love the fin design. I have lots of things to look at in my collection, but visually it's one of my favorites. Something about those fins just appeal to me!
> 
> The P Series Soundstream amps were produced for the European market, they looked nice with the clear anodized case. A bunch of them came up for sale in the US as NOS when Soundstream went under the first time. Before you install them, check for noise and alternator whine, as they were prone to internal ground issues.


amplifiers are now in technical maintenance -all old capacitors are replaced to Elna Silmic 2


----------



## NW JLUR

I have some old school amps and speakers from when I was professionally installing. I’ll add pictures of the amps and 5.25” Polk audio speakers.
2 ADS Power Plate 100’s
Phoenix Gold MS-275
ADS Power Plate 6.25
MB Quart QM 19HC tweeters
2 component sets
Polk Audio MM5510 mid & MM3000 tweeter
Polk Audio MM4510 4” midrange
Kicker SSMB 8
Set of unknown tweeters (probably from home audio speakers)


----------



## naujokas

new purchase - *A/D/S PQ8 *, good condition , with exploded electrolytes, a change had to be made, and needed to make an adapter DIN - RCA to test 
also unfortunately also on sale


----------



## naujokas

new purchase  - *Soundstream Reference 200 *, good condition ,
this is not for sale, it may be that it will connect in my car


----------



## naujokas

new purchase - *Harman Kardon CA240* , good condition, only broken plastic in between "B+"and "Remote"
also unfortunately also on sale 
test:


----------



## naujokas

new purchase - *Emphaser EA 2150* (analog _*Signat Ram 3 MKII*_) ,very good condition 
also unfortunately also on sale
test:


----------



## naujokas

new purchase - *Fostex CA4,* good condition, fully working 
also, unfortunately, sold, just do not even know how much money for such because it is very rare 
Test:


----------



## carlthess40

naujokas said:


> new purchase  - *Soundstream Reference 200 *, good condition ,
> this is not for sale, it may be that it will connect in my car


Does anyone know what the color is called in the old soundstream amps? The same color in your post above. Or where to get it or the color name and code so I could mix the color


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naujokas

a new gift - *Blaupunkt BSA160*


----------



## cyber5-0

I would really like to use this setup but worried electrical system wouldn’t handle it well. All have fresh thermal paste and recap.


----------



## Theslaking

cyber5-0 said:


> I would really like to use this setup but worried electrical system wouldn’t handle it well. All have fresh thermal paste and recap.


Start a new thread starting your car, alternator, and able power specs. We can help you figure that out.


----------



## naujokas

naujokas said:


> new purchase   - *Soundstream P202e*, good condition ,
> this is not for sale, it may be that it will connect in my car


changed:
sound tract - _Elna SILMIC II_ 
power : where needed - _Nichicon VY(M)_ , where not needed, added extra - _Elna LAO Audio_ 
make two amplifiers (two channels), two more of the same amplifiers with four channels waiting for parts


----------



## naujokas

naujokas said:


> changed:
> sound tract - _Elna SILMIC II_
> power : where needed - _Nichicon VY(M)_ , where not needed, added extra - _Elna LAO Audio_
> make two amplifiers (two channels), two more of the same amplifiers with four channels waiting for parts


make two amplifiers with four channels


----------



## S.C. Robert1999

I got a sony cdx-r77 xk-8d This is a stock photo but what I got without the EQ
A Halfler Hafler MSE120di 6 channel amp Again stock photo but i have the box and manual


----------



## S.C. Robert1999

naujokas said:


> new purchase - *SONY CDX-11*, like new, with documents and instructions, but does not work laser ......
> 
> well that very cheap bought .....


now thats vintage I hag the CDX 5 or some thing was sony first car cd player that had another full size din radio size hide away tuner and processor box


----------



## naujokas

the new set "Soundstream" P2202e, P204e is already in the trunk


----------



## Acula

Nice color!


----------



## Cheetah-kins

naujokas said:


> the new set "Soundstream" P2202e, P204e is already in the trunk


Beautiful gear!


----------



## NoTraction

Miss my OG Soundstream when they used to give away free CD's and t-shirts. Original Reference Amps were tanks


----------



## NoTraction




----------



## NoTraction




----------



## NoTraction




----------



## NoTraction

Deck with the dancing pigs.....


----------



## NoTraction

First Set up


----------



## naujokas

new purchase  - *Soundstream USA*204 *, good condition ,it is a pity that there are no bottom caps.....
this is not for sale, it may be that it will connect to my car instead of the P series


----------



## naujokas

because I already have 4 pieces of blue, as much as my system needs


----------



## NoTraction

naujokas said:


> because I already have 4 pieces of blue, as much as my system needs


Nice !!


----------



## mitsukid

Rockford Fosgate Power 1000


----------



## t.wak

Had fun firing this old thing up to test it before listing it for sale. Having second thoughts but plans change.


----------



## OME573X

High school, actually had even less of a clue what I was doing back then! Lol... my only car I've kept (currently on jack stands as it has been 70% of its life) 

Clarion ProAudio Head Unit... was a touch screen single din, stainless... see them now and then in 2 tone with the charcoal outer color and stainless inner but not like mine...

Polk Audio MMC5250 in the dash and MMC6900 in the sail panels and 2 more in back.
Clarion 1500w rms mono amp, clarion 12" subs... rockford 2 farad cap... I remember when I first installed this the car was a Tunned Port and it would straight up stall when the base hit, then after the Cap it would hardly dim the lights... ****y pre made sealed box... all thrown together but it was louder than most with that back hatch glass!

Not sure of the model numbers of anything Clarion anymore... amp was pretty serious tho









Better picture of the head unit... when it was in my 78 F150 lol... Polks got transferred to that as well!


----------



## rmenergy

Are those the old SS Granite Pro's?


NoTraction said:


> First Set up
> View attachment 279264
> View attachment 279263
> View attachment 279263


----------



## rmenergy

TP1200? Why considering the sale?


t.wak said:


> Had fun firing this old thing up to test it before listing it for sale. Having second thoughts but plans change.
> View attachment 279588


----------



## NoTraction

rmenergy said:


> Are those the old SS Granite Pro's?


You are correct sir. My first set up before I went with the References


----------



## rmenergy

Ran a pair of those SS Granite Pro 10’s in a bandpass off the sub channel of a Ref405 for a bit back in the day.


----------



## t.wak

rmenergy said:


> TP1200? Why considering the sale?


I've had it sitting in a cupboard for years planning to use it in my 90s project car, but have ended up going a more OEM+ solution purely for modern conveniences. This thing sounded great on the desktop setup so it nearly changed my mind


----------



## rmenergy

One of the, if not THE, greatest head units of all time. Might be time for a "project" car.


----------



## Holmz

t.wak said:


> Had fun firing this old thing up to test it before listing it for sale. Having second thoughts but plans change.
> View attachment 279588


That is a thing of beauty.


----------



## dealer

BiGBOSSTSi said:


> View attachment 268162
> *anyone have any information on this amp like where it was made when it was made or any info is aappreciated *


That was like almost the last year of the original alpha's.
Check out this thread on diy





why are old school amps worth so much?


Somehow, I missed this article. The only one I ever read was a shootout in Car Stereo Review of the Coustic 560, Colossus, and the Power 1000C. They powered them with huge batteries in a reference system consisting of a Denon DCD-1500II, CJ MC8 preamp, and KEF 107 speakers. They never mentioned...




www.diyaudio.com


----------



## Chals_vm




----------



## mart.nek

Hello!

Really glad to see this forum. I just bought this piece of beauty.









I am now looking for service manual, if anything happens. Could anyone help me out?

Hope it would not be considered as spam 😊

Martin


----------



## Derek420

Patriot si subs 10" carbon fiber cones 1994 not much info on them, Diamond Audio D7104 refrence amp was limited edition and individually numbered , Orion Hcca 225 famous cheater amp. Id be interested in possibly trading for a couple 12s or other amps more something I can use but I love these amps just no use for them.


----------



## naujokas

naujokas said:


> because I already have 4 pieces of blue, as much as my system needs


This set has been changed to a new one Helix DSP.3


----------



## carlthess40

Derek420 said:


> Patriot si subs 10" carbon fiber cones 1994 not much info on them, Diamond Audio D7104 refrence amp was limited edition and individually numbered , Orion Hcca 225 famous cheater amp. Id be interested in possibly trading for a couple 12s or other amps more something I can use but I love these amps just no use for them.
> View attachment 282942
> View attachment 282943
> View attachment 282945


What’s kind of amps would you do any trades for? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek420

2 or 1 channel


----------



## carlthess40

I have some old school soundstream rubicon amps
A two or a 4 channel amps
I really like the red Orion amps and I always wanted one of those gold diamond audio amps


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Likeabat

Just bought this 😁. 










Got it as a bit of nostalgia as the first amp I ever owned was a Punch 45 in about 1988. 

In 1988 I used it bridged mono onto a pair of 15’s! I’m gonna use this one bridged onto a 3” midrange center channel speaker - basically just an excuse to use it for something.


----------



## Likeabat

😁


----------



## Nakamichifan

My system circa 2000.


----------



## naujokas

new purchase - YAMAHA YPA 1000, 
the outside is not bad, but the bottom is rusty , but the inside is like new 
fully working


----------



## naujokas

naujokas said:


> new purchase - YAMAHA YPA 1000,
> the outside is not bad, but the bottom is rusty , but the inside is like new
> fully working


----------



## The Dude

Nice, my first amp was the smaller 2 channel version of the Yamaha amp. 18x2 watts I believe. 👍👍


----------



## Cheetah-kins

naujokas said:


> new purchase - YAMAHA YPA 1000,
> the outside is not bad, but the bottom is rusty , but the inside is like new
> fully working


Nice!


----------



## rezzarect

Some old school soundstream


----------



## Cheetah-kins

rezzarect said:


> Some old school soundstream


Beauties.


----------



## rmenergy

t.wak said:


> Had fun firing this old thing up to test it before listing it for sale. Having second thoughts but plans change.
> View attachment 279588


I noticed you listed this on the bay. Good luck with your sale.


----------



## t.wak

Thanks mate. If anyone here wants it I'll do a better deal than through eBay - just send me a PM 👌


----------



## naujokas

naujokas said:


> new purchase - YAMAHA YPA 1000,
> the outside is not bad, but the bottom is rusty , but the inside is like new
> fully working


this one is also for sale


----------



## haakono

Never wrong to have a boxed 1st gen SS Davinci in the collection?


----------



## TomV

My old 1986 Ford Thunderbird system that I built in 1994.

Eclipse ECD-410 head unit
Clarion 920EQ w/spectrum display
MB Quart 328 CX front stage
SoundStream 2-ohm 6.5 rear fill
Precision Power 2150AM (front), 2050AM (rear) and ProMOS50 (sub)
JL Audio 12W4s


----------



## TomV

Sold the Eclipse ECD-410 and Clarion 920EQ... but still have the rest of the stuff that going in my Mustang this summer.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

Possible looking for a set of Rockford Fosgate RFR-1415. If you have some, let me know.


----------



## naujokas

new purchase - *ALPINE 3732, *if necessary, I will connect to my components ALPINE 6004


----------



## haakono




----------



## Elektra

Some Soundstream 1000sx’s...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmenergy

Elektra said:


> View attachment 289495
> 
> Some Soundstream 1000sx’s...
> 
> .
> 
> Shop I was at back in the mid 90's had a Cougar with 4 of these in it. 2 SS SPL160's with a Ref1000 on each, a pair of Exact 6.5" separates & a pair of Exact 5.25" separates with a Ref1000 on each pair. Really enjoyed that car.
> 
> Nice find btw.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrossFired

Elektra said:


> View attachment 289495
> 
> Some Soundstream 1000sx’s...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I just wet myself.


----------



## Robb

My Alpine 7905


----------



## ryanr7386

Robb said:


> My Alpine 7905


Marvelous!


----------



## PPI_GUY

Likeabat said:


> Just bought this 😁.
> 
> View attachment 283128
> 
> 
> Got it as a bit of nostalgia as the first amp I ever owned was a Punch 45 in about 1988.
> 
> In 1988 I used it bridged mono onto a pair of 15’s! I’m gonna use this one bridged onto a 3” midrange center channel speaker - basically just an excuse to use it for something.


Had two of these in my very first system back in 1988. Think I paid around $269 each for them! That was a lot of money back then. Took out my first bank loan to establish credit and ...of course, get into the car audio game. 
I need to check this forum more often. Lots of cool gear still being posted. Was active here many years ago but, mostly stick to the FB Groups these days.


----------



## rugrat

Zapco Z400C4-SL (bnib)
(Including: MNG-frequency selective noise gate, MX1-quad variable crossover module).



















Pioneer GM-H200







Alpine 6022GX (1-3/16" Silk dome tweeter)


----------



## evo9

Some old school Pioneer of my own


----------



## Robb

ryanr7386 said:


> Marvelous!


thanks


----------



## BJG

8675309 said:


> My 5331 and 2 - 5302's. I will post photos of my 414 when I get it.


Man I spent a ton of money on an eclipse head unit back when I was in high school.. If i recall correctly they were the only head unit at that time to feature a 0.0 low level THD rating.


----------



## BJG

Whiterabbit said:


> man, eclipse is dumb. Look at those three cd players, they look awesome, but they ruined them by not including rotary volume. Plenty of space for it, too.
> 
> Look at the alpine tape deck. gorgeous. All eclipse needed to do was copy the left-hand inch of the alpine unit on theirs.
> 
> Beautiful.
> 
> What sony CD player is that up there?



It's was the inside of the eclipse head units that made it special and pricey, not the outside.


----------



## Aslmx

This guy has some of the coolest stuff to me.


| eBay


----------



## llebcire

evo9 said:


> Some old school Pioneer of my own
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 290567


Nice!

Brings back memories of some 70's Camaros I used to ride around in!

EQ needs the proverbial "smiley face".

-Eric


----------



## Aslmx

llebcire said:


> Nice!
> 
> Brings back memories of some 70's Camaros I used to ride around in!
> 
> EQ needs the proverbial "smiley face".
> 
> -Eric


Man yea. I had the tsx7 with the m4 tune up speakers off a Fulton equalizer. Those were the days.


----------



## naujokas

new purchase - *HARMAN KARDON CA215, *in good condition, fully functional *, *but redistributions are broken between contacts*...*
assembled without the use of operational amplifiers *
*


----------



## rmenergy

Just picked up a Nakamichi MB-VI & MB-70 combo. Will post pics up in a few hours.


----------



## rmenergy

Sorry for the poor lighting


----------



## Robb

My Holy grail Alpine 7909 30th anniversary model, #291/300.


----------



## Holmz

rmenergy said:


> Sorry for the poor lighting


I have one of those MB VI... they are not bad.


----------



## rmenergy

Holmz said:


> I have one of those MB VI... they are not bad.


It’s a bit of a stop gap while waiting for a TP1200. I’m enclosing my back patio at the moment so car audio budget is pretty much blown.


----------



## Holmz

rmenergy said:


> It’s a bit of a stop gap while waiting for a TP1200. I’m enclosing my back patio at the moment so car audio budget is pretty much blown.


"Stop gap"! (It must suck to be you .)
That MB VI was a unicorn for me and seemed pretty over the top.
Having budget for the TD1200 (super unicorn) is pretty serious. That should be a sweet system.
I am not easily impressed, and I am pretty impressed.


----------



## rmenergy

Holmz said:


> "Stop gap"! (It must suck to be you .)
> That MB VI was a unicorn for me and seemed pretty over the top.
> Having budget for the TD1200 (super unicorn) is pretty serious. That should be a sweet system.
> I am not easily impressed, and I am pretty impressed.


Didn't mean to come across as putting the unit down. I've had a difficult time finding a TP1200(N. American version) that someone isn't asking the moon for & is in half ratted condition. The MB-X was next on the list when this one popped up. I got a great deal on the combo & had both bench tested to work(no E-Mecha & all functions work). Have to admit that having a 12 disc (total) changer in the dash has me a bit excited. 

As far as the system goes, it's actually for my next vehicle as my current commuter is coming to the end of its life with me. Going for an "old school theme" without everything being period correct. I've posted much of the equipment in here already but overall should be a Nakamichi, AVI & Monolithic based setup with the addition of a, TBD, DSP.


----------



## naujokas

new purchase - AMA 50 MKII*, *in good condition, fully functional
I heard it was probably handmade .........


----------



## naujokas

not that video i posted


----------



## Jln213

TomV said:


> Sold the Eclipse ECD-410 and Clarion 920EQ... but still have the rest of the stuff that going in my Mustang this summer.
> 
> View attachment 289100
> View attachment 289101












How much did you get for yours? I have the matching top of the line cd player as well.


----------



## Jln213

My newest additions to the collection.


----------



## SUX 2BU

NoTraction said:


> First Set up
> View attachment 279264
> View attachment 279263
> View attachment 279263


Clean install. I like it. Classic mid-90s-ish vibe which I always liked the best. Where abouts in Canuck-land are you?


----------



## Jln213

carlthess40 said:


> I have some old school soundstream rubicon amps
> A two or a 4 channel amps
> I really like the red Orion amps and I always wanted one of those gold diamond audio amps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


















I have a few of those. I love these ones.


----------



## carlthess40

Those are really nice. I need soMe to match my truck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jln213

carlthess40 said:


> Those are really nice. I need soMe to match my truck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everything is for sale. For the right price.


----------



## Elektra

Holmz said:


> "Stop gap"! (It must suck to be you .)
> That MB VI was a unicorn for me and seemed pretty over the top.
> Having budget for the TD1200 (super unicorn) is pretty serious. That should be a sweet system.
> I am not easily impressed, and I am pretty impressed.


I had the TP1200 honestly it wasn’t that great... I think the key to the old Nak stuff is the DAC that gets used with the changer...

I had a few Dacs MB100 ,101(I think) but the nicest one I used was the Soundstream DTA1 it was a better sounding dac compared the Nak DACs 

If I wanted Nak gear I would get the CD700ii with the 100MB and a Soundstream DTA1 - use a Topping D10s for the IPhone - if memory serve you can connect optically into the DTA1 and Coax 

Or if you can find the 1000DAC then go with that... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OzAudioGmc

A few pieces of some of my favorites I have acquired over the years..
View attachment 293400














View attachment 293400




























View attachment 293400
View attachment 293400


----------



## rmenergy

OzAudioGmc said:


> A few pieces of some of my favorites I have acquired over the years..
> View attachment 293400
> View attachment 293401
> View attachment 293402
> View attachment 293400
> View attachment 293406
> View attachment 293407
> View attachment 293409
> View attachment 293407
> View attachment 293400
> View attachment 293400
> View attachment 293410
> View attachment 293403


Always enjoyed those Oz Audio drivers paired with Z & Studio series Zapco's. They just always seemed to work well together. Really enjoyed the pairing of G&S Redline speakers with SS Reference & Monolithic amps as well.


----------



## llebcire

OzAudioGmc said:


> A few pieces of some of my favorites I have acquired over the years..


The Oz/Lanzar combination is my all time favorite!

In the early 90s I was selling/installing at a shop in Davenport that carried Lanzar (Opti was new), Oz (new line), Alpine, Kicker, Sony, Blues, Blade and Phoenix Gold. I thought the Lanzar sounded better than the Phoenix Gold switching back and forth on the display (barely, and the PG was built better). My favorite system was Lanzar Optis powering OZ 130s (front) and 180s (rear) with a 300L in a ported box.

That was 30 years ago and I've wondered how it would sound today. In 2017 when I started dabbling in the hobby again I was searching for a set of the 180s and wasn't able to find any at the time so I went a different direction. Challenge with old amps is recapping and not knowing how they've been cared for over the years so I went new (Zapco).

Great collection!

-Eric


----------



## ssclassa60

Wow great!

Been a while since I posted...

I have about 6 or 7 Soundstream Class A’s (mix of 50/100/3.0/6.0) Reference 300 and 500
And 4 Adcom GFA’s (all 4 channel) with the GFI and xlr cables. Probably looking to sell soon since I’m moving.
Oh and I have a Davinci as well (red board)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OzAudioGmc

Thank you for the comments. I always wanted to build a system consisting of oz superman mids/ highs. A couple yrs ago I decided to revisit an old hobby and started the hunt. I have been unable to find the oz cs components in good usable condition but have found most everything else. Back in the day I had 8 12" idqv1 running off an opti 500 and it was pretty impressive doing a 148.6 on a audiocontrol rta. I have had the great Shawn King refurbish some of the amps for my upcoming build. I will be using the Oz 250l subs but, decided to go with Audiofrog 3 way since I couldn't find the cs components.


----------



## Robb

Some pic sof my Linear Power amps








My NOS Linear Power amplifier


Someone asked to see my Linear Power amps. Heres some pics :)




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## Guy

rmenergy said:


> ...Really enjoyed the pairing of G&S Redline speakers with SS Reference & Monolithic amps as well.


G&S, forgotten by most. Some of the best stuff I heard back in the day had G&S speakers. There's a local guy who did some amazing builds back in the 80's-90's using G&S speakers including the Redline subs and their mids and tweets paired with HiFonics VII and VIII amps. I had a quick tour of his NOS G&S stuff in his shop a few years back... he has tons of it and it really brought back memories. I have a handful of their amps, also excellent. It's been years and years and I can't remember who they contracted with. PPI if I recall but I'll get around to cracking some open one of these times and check them out.


----------



## Guy

Playing in the shop tonight, a couple Audio Arts sounding out the Expanse while cracking open an MMATS gem...


----------



## Guy

The lighting on my play bench is meh and not up to what this amp deserves. I'll put it in my lightbox soon.


----------



## rmenergy

Guy said:


> G&S, forgotten by most. Some of the best stuff I heard back in the day had G&S speakers. There's a local guy who did some amazing builds back in the 80's-90's using G&S speakers including the Redline subs and their mids and tweets paired with HiFonics VII and VIII amps. I had a quick tour of his NOS G&S stuff in his shop a few years back... he has tons of it and it really brought back memories. I have a handful of their amps, also excellent. It's been years and years and I can't remember who they contracted with. PPI if I recall but I'll get around to cracking some open one of these times and check them out.


I remember them being a bit finicky on enclosures but if you could get it right they sounded great. Really efficient speakers. It’s too bad the foam used on the GE series mids was so thin & prone to degradation. Always thought a nice red butyl surround would have been the perfect compromise between efficiency & longevity for those.

I did have a bit of an issue with the glue separating from the cone & spider on the BD series as well.

You’re correct about the Competition amps. Think it was the PPI AM series boards they were based on.


----------



## OzAudioGmc




----------



## ryanr7386

Robb said:


> My Holy grail Alpine 7909 30th anniversary model, #291/300.


I wonder if there's a difference in value of say, Unit 1/300 v 300/300? Or the even more Rare, the same Person owning each? Imagine that! I've seen you post pics of this unit several times Robb and each time I realize why you are holding out installing it let alone powering it up. Kudos to you!


----------



## Robb

ryanr7386 said:


> I wonder if there's a difference in value of say, Unit 1/300 v 300/300?


Probably not.....just finding one in decent shape now is impossible... 7909Js are easier to find.


----------



## rmenergy

Guy said:


> G&S, forgotten by most. Some of the best stuff I heard back in the day had G&S speakers. There's a local guy who did some amazing builds back in the 80's-90's using G&S speakers including the Redline subs and their mids and tweets paired with HiFonics VII and VIII amps. I had a quick tour of his NOS G&S stuff in his shop a few years back... he has tons of it and it really brought back memories. I have a handful of their amps, also excellent. It's been years and years and I can't remember who they contracted with. PPI if I recall but I'll get around to cracking some open one of these times and check them out.


If your local guy is willing to part with some of the old G&S Redline speakers I have a shopping list


----------



## Guy

I found a bunch of G&S speakers in my stash too, I'll add some pics here later. 

But I keep having to move junk like this out of the way to get to the interesting stuff.


----------



## rmenergy

Guy said:


> I found a bunch of G&S speakers in my stash too, I'll add some pics here later.
> 
> But I keep having to move junk like this out of the way to get to the interesting stuff.
> 
> View attachment 295229


If that "junk" is in the way you can always feel free to impose on me. I might be able to be bothered enough to help you out


----------



## ryanr7386

rmenergy said:


> If that "junk" is in the way you can always feel free to impose on me. I might be able to be bothered enough to help you out


Same Here! Nice stack of "Junk" 😉


----------



## phass

Some pictures of my Soundstream collection.

The Reference Picasso, 10.0, D'Artagnan 5.1, GTI 508 and 800 are brand new in the box.

The Rubicon Picasso and one Renoir was upgraded by Gordon Taylor.


----------



## phass

The Reference Picasso and 10.0. Also D60II D100 D100II used in near mint condition.


----------



## ssclassa60

Very nice, I collect old school SS as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeMcChiken

Well this got me back into car audio after a 30 year break . I pulled the big Orion to clean pots and switches . Might recap it too . Orion Cobalt 465xp and 265 from around 1996 . The 465xp was brand new 6 months ago . The eq is a PPI PAR-225 from the early 90's . I wanted to pull the 465xp so I bought a JL Audio Slash 500/1 . The 265 will come out when I am done with the 465xp and I will use that for highs . Since its a 4ch amp I can run more speakers and use a 2 ohm load in stereo to get full bang out of it . 
Right now I have 2 12" Punch 1's , 2 fosgate tweets and Skar midbass . Highs crossover with MTX passive and Orion filters and woofer is crossed over with JL amp


----------



## rugrat

ESP-3 and test drive kit by Audiocontrol


----------



## carlthess40

Not to sure of how old school this gear is, but here it is


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OzAudioGmc

The newest piece, freshly serviced and ready for many more years of enjoyment.


----------



## OzAudioGmc

Another one added to the collection. Bnib.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Wow NIB Route 66. Nice score 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlthess40

Here’s a like new alpine crossover 
Just bought it from one of the members from Canada


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SUX 2BU

Sent you a PM about that 3656. That’s really minty. I currently use one as well, with a 3523 and two 3539 amps. It’s an awesome crossover. So much flexibility for being over 30 years old. Be careful with the RCA jacks. They are fragile at this age, especially with tight-fitting cables. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmenergy

Guy said:


> I found a bunch of G&S speakers in my stash too, I'll add some pics here later.
> 
> But I keep having to move junk like this out of the way to get to the interesting stuff.
> 
> View attachment 295229


Ever come across those G&S speakers you were referring too?


----------



## Guy

rmenergy said:


> Ever come across those G&S speakers you were referring too?


Been busy with business stuff, but it looks like Memorial Day weekend is sneaking up, and it looks like I'll have a day to play around with things and snap some pics.


----------



## kattan_tha_man

A 1999 Kenwood Excelon 4 channel amp. 75 watts per channel.

This is the fourth Kenwood amp I have owned, and I have no affinity for them. They just keep falling into my lap and they have all performed solidly.

The M.S.R.P, for this amp was $750. So it was going for prolly $500. 

A $500 20 year old Kenwood Excelon amp must be very rare.


----------



## JP Fabrication

Some wall art I made for my garage, wrapped in period correct tweed. I've owned the 150 and 45 since new

IMG_8541 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_8546 by Jon Polo, on Flickr


----------



## patrickstewart81

Some killers from 1998. Chrome Power Series 500.2. Power series 800.2. 2010-ish Punch 400.4 and old Kenwood 715.


----------



## patrickstewart81

patrickstewart81 said:


> Some killers from 1998. Chrome Power Series 500.2. Power series 800.2. 2010-ish Punch 400.4 and old Kenwood 715.


Anyone have any idea the value of the Rockford amps just for curiosity’s sake?


----------



## kattan_tha_man

patrickstewart81 said:


> Some killers from 1998. Chrome Power Series 500.2. Power series 800.2. 2010-ish Punch 400.4 and old Kenwood 715.


sweet classic amp collection.

If you're name really is Patrick Stewart you are cooler than I ever could be. Star trek nut here.


----------



## patrickstewart81

kattan_tha_man said:


> sweet classic amp collection.
> 
> If you're name really is Patrick Stewart you are cooler than I ever could be. Star trek nut here.


My name really is Patrick W: Stewart. I’m in construction in Charleston SC. Google search if need for vetting purposes. I get clowned daily for my name.


----------



## kattan_tha_man

patrickstewart81 said:


> My name really is Patrick W: Stewart. I’m in construction in Charleston SC. Google search if need for vetting purposes. I get clowned daily for my name.


Why would you get clowned? Patrick Stewart is badass.


----------



## douggiestyle

Not sure this is the right place to share this, but I hope someone here can snag this. Not my listing but a really good conditionDiamond Audio MacDaddy for $125









Diamond Audio MacDaddy 12" subwoofer - car audio - electronics - by...


Here's a like new condition Diamond Audio 12" subwoofer. It's a MacDaddy 12.4. It's a 4 ohm with a Nomex / Kevlar cone and is very heavy at 23lbs. Cost almost $800 new Text Joe 7one4 65 five 42...



orangecounty.craigslist.org


----------



## Quinn Nissen

Built back in mid 90's
2 RF 100x2
2 RF 200x2
1 RF 400x4
6 RF 12" Punch DVC


----------



## llebcire

Guessing 12 - 15 watts.

Big D testing an old school Pyramid powered EQ.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AudioBob

I saw that Pyramid review the other day and I think it was 11 watts. I had a pyramid power booster in my first car when I was 16 and I thought it was great...LOL.


----------



## audiobaun

So Its about time to start letting about 90-95% of my amp collection go. Some of you may have seen these on a couple FB pages/sites, but I have only actually sold 3 amps thus far from interest. keep an eye out on a couple FB sites and possibly E-bay within the next up coming weeks, Thanks


----------



## Robb

Good luck with sale ! Some great amps...too bad the young generation dont give 2 ****s !


----------



## audiobaun

Robb said:


> Good luck with sale ! Some great amps...too bad the young generation dont give 2 ****s !


Thanks,I hear ya man.


----------



## carlthess40

What soundstream or alpine amps do you have. Or any of the old art amps, think they were ppi


----------



## LBaudio

not in old school category yet, but it is well aged


----------



## audiobaun

carlthess40 said:


> What soundstream or alpine amps do you have. Or any of the old art amps, think they were ppi


S.Stream USA 305 works excellent, USA 204 needs repair prop caps has original box and manual, Alpine MRV-250 mono , Duo-b 3525,3523,3517,3522 No PPI Art Series, but PC250(2) PC275(1) Special Editions /PPI Version A-250,A-275, New Class PPI,-(2) Phantom 1000.1d,(1)9--.4,(1)600.2


----------



## LDW3RD

LBaudio said:


> not in old school category yet, but it is well aged


She’s old enough. 
beautiful amp.👍🏽


----------



## gucio

[CYTAT="naujokas, post: 5045049, członek: 40317"]
nowy prezent - *Kenwood KRC-756R*

1995 rok, stan bardzo dobry, z oryginalnym okablowaniem i maskownicą, w pełni sprawny :fajny:









[/CYTAT]
witam, może masz *jeszcze* radio *Kenwood KRC-756R* do sprzedania? Byłbym zainteresowany zakupem.


----------



## naujokas

gucio said:


> [CYTAT="naujokas, post: 5045049, członek: 40317"]
> nowy prezent - *Kenwood KRC-756R*
> 
> 1995 rok, stan bardzo dobry, z oryginalnym okablowaniem i maskownicą, w pełni sprawny :fajny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CYTAT]
> witam, może masz *jeszcze* radio *Kenwood KRC-756R* do sprzedania? Byłbym zainteresowany zakupem.


Cześć, nie mam już tego samego, ale mogę to drogo sprzedać (lub wymienić na coś) 😁


----------



## pahhhoul

Grabbed some old school stuff from a local. Initially went to buy just the amp, but then he showed me these speakers and gave me such a good deal that I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Old Skewl

So shiny! Nice find


----------



## rmenergy

Trying to score a pair of OS G&S Designs Redline 10’s from some gal on OfferUp. They’re cast baskets so either OD or BD series(not the older ODE’s as these have the GS with the lightning bolt on the dust cap). Hopefully she responds as her response rate score is only 75%. Would just need to find some GE206 or 308’s for midbass & GE1050 or 1045’s for mids & I’ll be set for an old school, low power build


----------



## naujokas

I bought it Old School Clarion Lovers... , I found in the box *Phoenix Gold PLD1*, as new, but without wires


----------



## dealer

naujokas said:


> I bought it Old School Clarion Lovers... , I found in the box *Phoenix Gold PLD1*, as new, but without wires


Very cool unit, great expansion of bass resonant


----------



## dealer

llebcire said:


> Guessing 12 - 15 watts.
> 
> Big D testing an old school Pyramid powered EQ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Second amp lol


----------



## dealer

phass said:


> Some pictures of my Soundstream collection.
> 
> The Reference Picasso, 10.0, D'Artagnan 5.1, GTI 508 and 800 are brand new in the box.
> 
> The Rubicon Picasso and one Renoir was upgraded by Gordon Taylor.
> 
> View attachment 295791
> View attachment 295792
> View attachment 295793
> View attachment 295794
> View attachment 295795
> View attachment 295796
> View attachment 295797
> View attachment 295798
> View attachment 295799


You are officially HATED LOL, Best sounding amps ever, thank goodness you had power supplies beefed! awesome.


----------



## dealer

I am bringing out my MB-100 in the box to take pics!


----------



## naujokas

bought for very little money 
because it was lying at my friend's for many years not used
but and I don't know who I'm going to use this thing for


----------



## Robb

added to collection
NOS MTX TP60S


----------



## SWRocket

Those midbass drivers are too beautiful to hide behind a door panel!


----------



## rmenergy

Robb said:


> added to collection
> NOS MTX TP60S
> View attachment 317174
> View attachment 317173
> View attachment 317166
> View attachment 317167
> View attachment 317168
> View attachment 317169
> View attachment 317170
> View attachment 317171
> View attachment 317172


Those 6.5's look just like the old G&S Redline GE206 just with a different dust-cap is uncanny.


----------



## SWRocket

I've been searching for a pair of the MTX TP1240 or 1040 for a while now...but can't find any.


----------



## haakono

I've been looking for a Sony XM-2020/S in decent shape on and off for at least a decade (had to be the silver one, not the dark gray), and suddenly this popped up on ebay. Brand new in box, with all accessories, what a find! Persuaded the seller to ship it internationally, so now it's well on its way. Pics from listing.



















Why the long search for a tiny little Sony amp in this spesific colour? It's a perfect counterpoint to my other Sony amps from the same era, a pair of XM2000Rs.


----------



## LBaudio

man, you are killling me with those MX2000Rs... great amps


----------



## haakono

They really are... Last I used one was to power a pair of three inch 12w rms widebands in the dash 😁


----------



## naujokas

new purchase, will need to test probably this amplifier in your car audio project


----------



## Petererc

Picked this up, super clean and no scratches. Is this a PPI, made in USA with a flag on the board? Was going to give it to my son but it looks to nice.


----------



## Old Skewl

Nice find! PPI did make amps for Crutchfield. There was another series before this one that was blue anodized. My step-brother ran one(2 x 50 watts) for several years and I used it for a few years afterwards. Nice little amps. Similar to this one listed on eBay









Crutchfield CR-4x50 old school PPI made amp USA | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">I'm selling my amp that looks ok 7/10 but it works great. All 4 channels are perfect. </p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">****Do not message me to ask for a lower price because I will not reply back. If my listing...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Petri

Quess where this goes someday.. Been in a box whole time in a car audio shop, so nos or bnib? Hint, would need one blt more


----------



## kiklop32

Some sony


----------



## kiklop32




----------



## kiklop32

Adcom


----------



## kiklop32




----------



## kiklop32

Current daily


----------



## SHAGGS

I just sold a pair of those Kenwoods (x401m and x501F) with the head unit (x815) to pair with them. 
Loved them, but they do take up a lot of real estate!


----------



## kiklop32

Yeah, they are great. I have another x201T and 301T  plus 200T,300T, 2x 400M and 500F..... no cars to put it in 

The idea for now is to go with 2x Sony M3 for two Phase Evolution aliante 12, adcom 4304 for mids and tweeters ( Xcelsus XXM325 and Xcelsus XXT30 ) and Adcom or Sony M1 for midbas Micro Precision 5.16


----------



## jgscott

Soundstream Guy here. 

Rubicon Type SS designs Only. I had to get one. 125 x4 @4 ohm. Saw it test Dyno'd out at 156 x 4 @4ohm. I just love those special different sounding SS Amps! (I was glad they made one without the Zombie Face) lol!

Going to be driving a Set of Infinity Kappa Perfect 6.1's one day.


----------



## kiklop32

Do you know that it does not matter how much amp is underrated? It still can sound rubbish


----------



## nyquistrate

kiklop32 said:


> Do you know that it does not matter how much amp is underrated? It still can sound rubbish


And? What is the point? I can appreciate when amp manufacturers provide at least the measurable metric which they claim. What does that have to do with sound quality and why make this jab?


----------



## kiklop32

nyquistrate said:


> And? What is the point? I can appreciate when amp manufacturers provide at least the measurable metric which they claim. What does that have to do with sound quality and why make this jab?


No and. My point is just that underrated amps are not automatically good amps. That becomes a trend in last few years.
Companies are buying asian designs of lets say 3k amp and sell it as 2,5k amp. It will make 2,8k and people will be happy to get something extra. But it is still just basic cheap 3k asian amp.


----------



## kiklop32

Newcomer 
Rodek 225i


----------



## nyquistrate

kiklop32 said:


> ...My point is just that underrated amps are not automatically good amps. That becomes a trend in last few years.
> Companies are buying asian designs ...


No one claimed your point, that an underrated amp is automatically good. Do you see old Jensen and Radio Shack junk being displayed? The context of this thread is literally in the title, "Old School Showoff". To even bring up modern Asain copies is out-of-context and therefore a straw man argument. It's not a good look to join a forum and start poo pooing some enjoyment.


----------



## kiklop32

nyquistrate said:


> No one claimed your point, that an underrated amp is automatically good. Do you see old Jensen and Radio Shack junk being displayed? The context of this thread is literally in the title, "Old School Showoff". To even bring up modern Asain copies is out-of-context and therefore a straw man argument. It's not a good look to join a forum and start poo pooing some enjoyment.


That is not what I do, u r just a bit touchy


----------



## kiklop32

Audio art 400.2

Need to change caps.


----------



## kiklop32

Some testing


----------



## jgscott

kiklop32 said:


> Do you know that it does not matter how much amp is underrated? It still can sound rubbish


No question..... you have never heard a SS Human Reign on a good install, matched correctly. You can just look at the outside and comment that it will sound like rubbish. lol! I can tell by your profile you buy by pics.

What would they know vs you? They only tested it. 

_Magazine Review Auto hifi, Germany’s premier autosound magazine had this to say about the Human Reign amplifiers….. 

"The Soundstream human reign crypt 4...this car audio reference class A amplifier needs no introduction in the prestigious car audio world...rated as the best car audio amplifier ever, this real world pinnacle of pure sound class sets the others apart where no other even comes close.... The Human Reign amplifiers are the ultimate audiophile products for the ultimate audiophile system… Magazine Review Auto hifi, Germany’s premier autosound magazine had this to say about the Human Reign amplifiers….. “The American amplifier blacksmiths, Soundstream, have created a monster to stir up the world with their 2 channel amplifier."

"They Americans have a top-of-the-line amplifier that has gone into the class of excellence. They let William Boddy hand design the heatsink – a solid chunk of aluminium with a bronzed finish. All the engineering efforts showed well in the laboratory. A signal-to-noise ration of 105dB and a damping factor of 1800 in the bass region are two of the amplifier’s best features. A distortion factor of 0.005% takes second place to nobody. According to the laboratory results, impressing in every aspect, we congratulate the amplifier on being in the Reference Class!” ---"_


----------



## kiklop32

jgscott said:


> No question..... you have never heard a SS Human Reign on a good install, matched correctly. You can just look at the outside and comment that it will sound like rubbish. lol! I can tell by your profile you buy by pics.
> 
> What would they know vs you? They only tested it.
> 
> _Magazine Review Auto hifi, Germany’s premier autosound magazine had this to say about the Human Reign amplifiers…..
> 
> "The Soundstream human reign crypt 4...this car audio reference class A amplifier needs no introduction in the prestigious car audio world...rated as the best car audio amplifier ever, this real world pinnacle of pure sound class sets the others apart where no other even comes close.... The Human Reign amplifiers are the ultimate audiophile products for the ultimate audiophile system… Magazine Review Auto hifi, Germany’s premier autosound magazine had this to say about the Human Reign amplifiers….. “The American amplifier blacksmiths, Soundstream, have created a monster to stir up the world with their 2 channel amplifier."
> 
> "They Americans have a top-of-the-line amplifier that has gone into the class of excellence. They let William Boddy hand design the heatsink – a solid chunk of aluminium with a bronzed finish. All the engineering efforts showed well in the laboratory. A signal-to-noise ration of 105dB and a damping factor of 1800 in the bass region are two of the amplifier’s best features. A distortion factor of 0.005% takes second place to nobody. According to the laboratory results, impressing in every aspect, we congratulate the amplifier on being in the Reference Class!” ---"_


Why do you get triggerd? I am not speaking about Human Reign  I just react on the power underrating not amp itself. I would suggest you to read it again but no hard feelings.


----------



## jgscott

kiklop32 said:


> Why do you get triggerd? I am not speaking about Human Reign  I just react on the power underrating not amp itself. I would suggest you to read it again, but no hard feelings.
> If you think that I buy pics, you can tell me what do you want to see together with any amp I posted. But If you check flag in my profile, you find out that it is czech republic and on the function generator you can see: Generátor funkcí. And that is also in czech, but cmon man tell me what proof do you want


Just show us your Old school stuff, not boring azz test equipment trying impress, and stop posting negative BS. Can't you see no one is impressed, or commenting on the boring ass stuff you are posting and your poo pooing. Quit posting and F'ing up this thread. You are making yourself very unpopular Dick head.


----------



## kiklop32

jgscott said:


> Just show us your Old school stuff, not boring azz test equipment trying impress, and stop posting negative BS. Can't you see no one is impressed, or commenting on the boring ass stuff you are posting and your poo pooing. Quit posting and F'ing up this thread. You are making yourself very unpopular Dick head.


So Sony xes, Adcom, Zed made, audio art is not oldschool? OK  I have more dont worry 

And posting that underrtated specs is not always good is negative BS, doesnt take lot to trigger someone. But hey you have my apologies


----------



## jgscott

kiklop32 said:


> So Sony xes, Adcom, Zed made, audio art is not oldschool? OK  I have more dont worry
> 
> And posting that underrtated specs is not always good is negative BS, doesnt take lot to trigger someone. But hey you have my apologies


No thanks....... apologies with "tigger" comments?

Who asked for your negative azz to comment? You don't get it still? Shut up already, you have already proved you are a negative Dick head again. Get a life.. and, try to  Like something Hater.


----------



## kiklop32

jgscott said:


> No thanks....... apologies with "tigger" comments?
> 
> Who asked for your negative azz to comment? You don't get it still? Shut up already, you have already proved you are a negative Dick head again. Get a life.. and, try to  Like something Hater.


You are such a funny guy


----------



## carlthess40

What in the hell is going on here??
You guys sound like little kids out on the playground trying to see who can piss the highest on the electrical fence.


----------



## jgscott

Sorry its all good now. Gave me a like and I returned. Lets move on, my apologies I just did not like somethings as ppl do disagree. 

Back on track..... Some Infinity Kappa Perfects. I still use them as my only Car Sub always. I actually am looking for (1) DVC 12" DVQ and a 10" DVQ for 2 different cars. If anyone has one to sell please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## carlthess40

I had one of those sub driver that I could change out a large metal port/plug on the real if the magnetic. Wish I never sold it, later on I found out how rare it was


----------



## jgscott

Yes Variable Q Feature inserts. On the VQ Perfects.


----------



## naujokas

a new purchase, from a showcase, was never installed in the car 
the color is like that because I shot at night 😀


----------



## SWRocket

Just got these and they will be going into my Camaro powered by an A600.2 each.
Kicker S12d


----------



## kiklop32

New toy


----------



## jgscott

Nice Kappa Perfect Sub. Now if you can just go buy to post up a SS Human Reign, then you can be just like... Mike. lol!


----------



## Guy

jgscott said:


> Yes Variable Q Feature inserts. On the VQ Perfects.
> View attachment 325448


Back in the day the Perfects were one of my favorite subs, so clean and tight. 
I Never tried out the the variable Q ones, I think I lost the little wire thing that pulls out the inserts. It's probably around here somewhere.


----------



## Guy

I am rarely on here; tonight I'm playing around with some of my junk listening to Billy Idol. 
A lot of good memories at the Fillmore and The Warfield... I was very lucky to be involved.
Steve Stevens, good guy and an exceptional guitarist.
Listening to their first album (ok... CD) with a Soundstream Reference 300 driving an Exact 12. 
ADCOM 5450 to Alpine and some A/D/S comps. 
My setup is mostly for testing... I would move 3&4 way over and back if I were to try to have someone listen critically - it's quite a bit bright, not to mention the phase issues. But I don't care.
Wait, what? ... Oh that's right... it's my birthday and I'm getting super old... and I'm reminiscing about the npdang days.
That's right- the good old days. 
And that's what Old School is to me.


Ex


----------



## OCD66

Happy Birthday Guy!
Old school ADS. They really knew sound back then, and they still sound fantastic.


----------



## SWRocket

Since I started planning my old school build last summer, I've been searching for a clean set of A/D/S 336is or Boston Acoustics Pro 6.4LF. I ran MB Quart back in the day, but always wanted to try the A/D/S and the Boston Acoustics.
If anyone has, or knows of, a set of either for sale, please ping me.


----------



## Guy

You are definitely from the East Coast. 
The Quarts are very bright without much midbass. The QSDs are fantastic with the correct tuning and some drivers that will come up to meet them around 150hz.
The Boston Pros are very smooth, not strong on the midbass punch but better than the Quarts for a 2 way. Do you like Jazz Well, there ya go.
The A/D/S set isn't quite as smooth as the Bostons, a bit more detailed and slightly more midbass.

I have installed these sets (at least 3 of each) and those are my experience.


----------



## SUX 2BU

jgscott said:


> Yes Variable Q Feature inserts. On the VQ Perfects.
> View attachment 325448


Wow I forgot all about those. Quite an innovative product. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiklop32

So I need tochoose between 2 Phase linear aliante 12 Si or 2 Kappa perfect for my car


----------



## Slave2myXJ

There was a Toshiba TQ-220 EQ/Spectrum Analyzer (1/2 din 7 band, F/R/sub outputs) in the basement when I moved in; it turns on at least... No room in my dash to make use of it unfortunately


----------



## kiklop32




----------



## Guy

Playing this evening.
I listen to amps all the time and sometimes one will jump out. This is one of those; US Amps USA-200. 
Listening to Bowie Alladin Sane, sounds fantastic. 
Heartbreaking that the case is so scratched up, otherwise I wouldn't let go of it. I love the matte fifnish powdercoat US Amps. Not sure why I didn't end up with a hundred of them. 










Too busy with ADCOMs and Audio Arts I guess.


----------



## Guy




----------



## rmenergy

Guy said:


> Playing this evening.
> I listen to amps all the time and sometimes one will jump out. This is one of those; US Amps USA-200.
> Listening to Bowie Alladin Sane, sounds fantastic.
> Heartbreaking that the case is so scratched up, otherwise I wouldn't let go of it. I love the matte fifnish powdercoat US Amps. Not sure why I didn't end up with a hundred of them.
> 
> View attachment 328036
> 
> 
> Too busy with ADCOMs and Audio Arts I guess.


No love for the SS Reference next to it?

The only US Amps I ever had was a 75x4 hybrid tube amp, forget the model number now. Used plenty of SS Reference series though. Paired them with G&S Redline speakers as well as SS & Nakamichi. Really more laid back compared to the US Amps which I thought was a bit cold & metallic. Never tried the regular US Amps though.

Debating pulling out a couple old SS D200’s for a cheap setup in my pickup later this year. Then again maybe I’ll leave it stock


----------



## Old Skewl

rmenergy said:


> No love for the SS Reference next to it?
> 
> The only US Amps I ever had was a 75x4 hybrid tube amp, forget the model number now. Used plenty of SS Reference series though. Paired them with G&S Redline speakers as well as SS & Nakamichi. Really more laid back compared to the US Amps which I thought was a bit cold & metallic. Never tried the regular US Amps though.
> 
> Debating pulling out a couple old SS D200’s for a cheap setup in my pickup later this year. Then again maybe I’ll leave it stock


Thats what I was wondering! LOL! I have 5 SS Reference amps off being refurbed and modded by Jeremy Loftis. Plans are to do an install in my truck this Spring/Summer


----------



## SWRocket

Love the SS amps. Back in the day all the SQ guys in my area ran them and I always wanted them...although, I'm a PPI Art fan boy lol


----------



## Old Skewl

I also have a soft spot for PPI amps. But I ran the M/AM series. I've been trying to pick up a few clean examples, but they are getting very hard to find.


----------



## SWRocket

I see some on ebay every once in a a while. Getting harder to find anything old school in good shape now...I've been looking for speakers (a/d/s or Boston Pro) for a while and can't find any...


----------



## Creative338

How about this for old school and clean.... AudioMobile AR-3 amp rack system with preamp EQ & fader. $2K back in 1981.


----------



## Guy

It's not that I don't appreciate the Class A Ref amp, just that I have so many of them and like to mix things up.
Like these, which everyone can agree are the best looking amplifiers of all time. Such clean lines!


----------



## Old Skewl

I'm not worthy! Very nice!


----------



## Guy

Inside the Crypt 2 channel.


----------



## Guy

An interesting one from the edge of the end of Old School...









Soundstream D'Artagnon 5.1 produced around '02 as I recall. 
"Handcrafted In The USA" which translated means Made In Korea and put in a retail box here in the USA, a short-lived loophole used by several car audio copnies at the time. 
6 channel amp, 5 full range with one mono output. Marketed a a Mobile Theater amp, years before the mainstream use of processors having folks playing with center channels.
This was one of a couple models Soundstream made with Bio Port, aka amp strapping. Well, I have another one around here somewhere and I'm totally doing that!


----------



## Guy

Audio Art time. 
Beautiful A-120 and a cosmetically beat 200.2. The A series was unique, with top mount TO-3s unlike the other Arts. Also anodized case with different speaker and power connections similar to the Soundstreams. Such an excellent amplifier, I'm going to be listening to this for a while!


----------



## Theslaking

The D'Artagnon is sweet. 100w per + 400w sub. And the sub channel is .5 ohm stable!

I've wanted one.


----------



## Guy

Ok, I guess that was a while- I have amplifier adhd at the moment. I'll get back tto hat A-120 but I saw this and had to take it out and hook it up...









I have many "one of my favorites" but this model is the first really nice amp I owned, about 30 years ago. 
I installed it in a Toyota pickup with a Sony CD player, a couple G&S 10s and some I don't remember 6s and tweeters in the doors with passive crossovers I made. First song I played was Boys of Summer, sounded so great. So of course, playing boys of Summer here.
Now get off my lawn ya whippersnappers!


----------



## jgscott

Guy said:


> An interesting one from the edge of the end of Old School...
> View attachment 328660
> 
> 
> Soundstream D'Artagnon 5.1 produced around '02 as I recall.
> "Handcrafted In The USA" which translated means Made In Korea and put in a retail box here in the USA, a short-lived loophole used by several car audio copnies at the time.
> 6 channel amp, 5 full range with one mono output. Marketed a a Mobile Theater amp, years before the mainstream use of processors having folks playing with center channels.
> This was one of a couple models Soundstream made with Bio Port, aka amp strapping. Well, I have another one around here somewhere and I'm totally doing that!


Nice!

I have a D'Artagnon 5.1 also. I read they only produced 100 of them. I got mine about 6 years ago. They Retailed new for $1200, and I think they came out in the late 90's actually. It's a Sweet sounding Amp, kinda real different and very detailed sounding. How do you think it Sounds?


----------



## Guy

It's very clean, I played it for a while but I didn't really do any critical listening. I'll hook it back up when I pull out the other one and see how things sound when I strap them together.
The best amp I have listened to recently is an ADCOM GFA-5250.


----------



## Old Skewl

That MC300 appears to be in very nice shape. One of my faves too! Sold mine off a few years ago.


----------



## Guy

In the box with only one little chip on a fin, otherwise close to new, But I have an NIB and another LNIB so no need to hold onto it, or the stacks of MC300s which are more cosmetically challenged. For reasons lost, at one time I decided I was going to buy all the MC300s ever made. I'm sure I fell well short of my quest but Imelda Marcos thought I had a real problem. Dad joke  
Each one of the amps must have a great story to tell though. And I'm not going to let go of my first one even though it looks like it rattled around under the seat of a Toyota pickup for a long time 

Regards the D'Artagnan, I have heard folks refer to it being a late '90s offering but I'm going with late '01 or more likely '02, released for retail after the move to East Los Angeles by Epsilon. It may have been designed while the company was still up north. Same time as the power supply regulated versions of the Rubicons were released, which were.... 
wait a minute- this isn't the history channel, it's the Showoff Thread... let me see if I have anything laying around here that would qualify.


----------



## Guy

Phoenix Gold must have fallen on some hard times there for a while and started making kitchen appliances, I don't know.
I figure this thing is an electric salad spinner of some sort, but I can't figure out how it works- I put the lettuce in it, and all it does is swish it back and forth. 
Is there some other use for these things? I have a few of them.


----------



## Guy




----------



## Guy




----------



## nyquistrate

Guy said:


> Phoenix Gold must have fallen on some hard times there for a while and started making kitchen appliances, I don't know.
> I figure this thing is an electric salad spinner of some sort, but I can't figure out how it works- I put the lettuce in it, and all it does is swish it back and forth.
> Is there some other use for these things? I have a few of them.
> 
> View attachment 328879


I remember seeing the cyclone in a car and a magazine but never actually working.


----------



## haakono

I used to have one of those salad spinners installed when they were new, and what id does it does extremely well (40hz and down) and everything else it fails miserably at  Punch and impact has to come from (large) midbass drivers. I had 8" Phoenix Gold ones. 

Pics from nearly 25 years ago:


----------



## nyquistrate

haakono said:


> I used to have one of those salad spinners installed when they were new, and what id does it does extremely well (40hz and down) and everything else it fails miserably at  Punch and impact has to come from (large) midbass drivers. I had 8" Phoenix Gold ones.
> 
> Pics from nearly 25 years ago:
> View attachment 329018
> 
> 
> View attachment 329019


Is that the Soundstream Davinci?


----------



## Guy

Yes.


----------



## Guy

I have some Vitruvian men around.

But before that, some Neil Young.










Like a coin that won't get tossed... rolling home to you...


----------



## Guy

Extra points if you noticed that the top of the amp cover was installed in the reverse. 
I wondering why the amp was getting warm and the fan didn't look like it was centered.










Will I see you give more than I can take? 
Will I only harvest some?

So nice.


----------



## Blu

Beautiful ADCOM! 

Dammit man, you have some really nice stuff in your stash @Guy!


----------



## Old Skewl

That Adcom is pristine! And it’s white. I’ve always wanted to give one a try. Always heard good things about the SQ. Someday!


----------



## Guy

A blue themed evening.


----------



## Guy

The G&S board was built by Harmon Audio, makes sense that it looks like an earlier Infinity amp layout. 
The center artwork panel is removable and G&S offered optional panels with different themes.
The powder coating job is very substandard, looks like it was painted in a windstorm.


----------



## rmenergy

Guy said:


> View attachment 328884
> 
> 
> View attachment 328885
> 
> 
> View attachment 328886


I had these in 10’s. Also the BD series which most mistook for the OD’s. Loved them in a 4th order BP.


----------



## rmenergy

Guy said:


> The G&S board was built by Harmon Audio, makes sense that it looks like an earlier Infinity amp layout.
> The center artwork panel is removable and G&S offered optional panels with different themes.
> The powder coating job is very substandard, looks like it was painted in a windstorm.
> 
> View attachment 329329


You could still beat on those C series pretty good, unlike the Predators lol. 

Didn’t g&s name the carbon cone/yellow surround speakers predator as well? Funny their low rent amps & high end speakers were named the same if so. 

I actually preferred monolithic & SS Reference amps paired to the G&S speakers


----------



## Guy

I have some G&S 10s around here somewhere. And a Predator amp. I didn't have much experience with their amps, this is the first time I've had one hooked up for decades now. Generic offerings for the time, the board markings make it look like a Tandy build it yourself project! 
I've only played this bridged so far, has more output than I expected. They used the same case for different power levels, the daughterboard hides that the main board doesn't fill the case. 
Back in those days, I was more into using A/D/S and Boston Acoustics speakers but was impressed with G&S particularly the mids and tweeters.


----------



## Guy

I pulled out the G&S Predator amp- close to flea market level. Made in the USA doesn't mean anything good in this case. 

However while digging around for some SS speaker info, I came across this-









Dealer cost and suggested retail numbers for the complete '99 product line. 
Dealer cost for the DaVinci: 1680.00
Tarantula: 1500.00
With a note that there are no employee discounts for these two amplifiers.


----------



## rmenergy

Guy said:


> I have some G&S 10s around here somewhere. And a Predator amp. I didn't have much experience with their amps, this is the first time I've had one hooked up for decades now. Generic offerings for the time, the board markings make it look like a Tandy build it yourself project!
> I've only played this bridged so far, has more output than I expected. They used the same case for different power levels, the daughterboard hides that the main board doesn't fill the case.
> Back in those days, I was more into using A/D/S and Boston Acoustics speakers but was impressed with G&S particularly the mids and tweeters.


The caddy pics I posted earlier in the thread used a large format G&S soft dome(not the OD-KD) GE1045-8 4.5” mids & GE206-8 midbass. The 6.5” was a bit weak but the 1045 & tweeter were a great combo. The two BD series10’s in the 4th order BP are still the best BP setup I’ve heard to date.

Haven’t seen any of their carbon cone series mids for decades now. They weren’t nearly as efficient as the GE series but were designed by Bruce’s old partner that left & started OZ Audio. They were a complete departure from their usual stuff. Not as laid back as the Superman series OZ but sounded great nevertheless.


----------



## humandrummachine

Clarion SRW8000's


----------



## nyquistrate

humandrummachine said:


> Clarion SRW8000's


Couldn't find anything bigger? 🤣


----------



## humandrummachine

nyquistrate said:


> Couldn't find anything bigger? 🤣


Actually...


----------



## nyquistrate

humandrummachine said:


> Actually...


🤣


----------



## haakono

That 50" sub is listed at a home theater equipment supplier over here. Asking price is about $110k


----------



## humandrummachine

That's a good bit of money. Smoke 'em if you got 'em


----------



## CaseyWalsh

And on the other end of the woofer size spectrum...
Still clearing out storage. A snazzy little 8" Stillwater Designs gem:


----------



## Guy

Stitched surrounds, so nice!


----------



## Blazemore

Guy said:


> In the box with only one little chip on a fin, otherwise close to new, But I have an NIB and another LNIB so no need to hold onto it, or the stacks of MC300s which are more cosmetically challenged. For reasons lost, at one time I decided I was going to buy all the MC300s ever made. I'm sure I fell well short of my quest but Imelda Marcos thought I had a real problem. Dad joke
> Each one of the amps must have a great story to tell though. And I'm not going to let go of my first one even though it looks like it rattled around under the seat of a Toyota pickup for a long time
> 
> Regards the D'Artagnan, I have heard folks refer to it being a late '90s offering but I'm going with late '01 or more likely '02, released for retail after the move to East Los Angeles by Epsilon. It may have been designed while the company was still up north. Same time as the power supply regulated versions of the Rubicons were released, which were....
> wait a minute- this isn't the history channel, it's the Showoff Thread... let me see if I have anything laying around here that would qualify.


D'Artagnan was shown at trades shows back in '99 when I first saw them and I want to say they were in distributors hands as well.


----------



## Guy

It's just an educated guess on my part that they were released for sale 2000 or 2001; the 1999 Car Audio Confidential Price Schedule contains all the products available for sale to dealers and distributors and the D'artagnan isn't listed. Also the owner's manuals use their first Los Angeles address. 
They developed a few nice products at the end of their run, it was innovative. I've only had one 500/1 which I gave away years ago. Soundstream's only Class D amp from those days- I never see them.
I wish I had kept it to strap to the sub channel of a D'artagnan.


----------



## humandrummachine

Planet Audio P706 (6 channel 6x60) made by ZED

a/d/s/ 830X (8 channel 8x40)

please excuse the background mess































Internals:


----------



## Se7en




----------



## Se7en




----------



## Trapps

@Se7en that's a whole bunch of Nak love right there!


----------



## Se7en

Trapps said:


> @Se7en that's a whole bunch of Nak love right there!












a/d/s too!


----------



## rmenergy

Se7en said:


> View attachment 332194
> 
> View attachment 332195
> 
> View attachment 332197
> 
> View attachment 332196
> 
> View attachment 332198


That AVI looks familiar 😎

Great collection as always my man.


----------



## Se7en

rmenergy said:


> That AVI looks familiar 😎
> 
> Great collection as always my man.


It should! I'm actually working on an interesting plan for it actually..


----------



## Trapps

I've been sitting on this for a while:


















































































I do have a project in mind for it, but not I'm not fully committed. I have no idea of it's value, but I'll be researching that. 

_*Sláinte*_*! 🥃*


----------



## stingray

I have one of these brand new in the box.









Phoenix Gold TI600.2 (ti6002) 2-Channel Car Amplifier Power Amp


Phoenix Gold TI600.2 Titanium Series • 600W RMS x 1 bridged • high-pass/low-pass crossover • bass boost • 1 ohm stereo stable




www.sonicelectronix.com


----------



## jgscott

Guy said:


> Regards the D'Artagnan, I have heard folks refer to it being a late '90s offering but I'm going with late '01 or more likely '02, released for retail after the move to East Los Angeles by Epsilon. It may have been designed while the company was still up north. Same time as the power supply regulated versions of the Rubicons were released, which were....
> wait a minute- this isn't the history channel, it's the Showoff Thread... let me see if I have anything laying around here that would qualify.


Here is the Registry and history info. They are super Rare.









D'Artagnan | Soundstream Registry







www.soundstreamregistry.com


----------



## Guy

I know the website, and it's owner.
I haven't discussed the dates he has posted on the site of the D'Artagnon release for retail sale- it's not a big thing for me other than the inference than the amp was produced in the US. Uh, nope... Those metric socket set screws may be an indicator!  
My info points to the first quarter of '02... I could be wrong and it could be as early as the last quarter of '01. 
But again- not the History Channel, this is the Showoff Thread! so let's listen to some music with a couple Zed amps and a D'Artagnon adjacent Soundstream Van Gogh.









Listening to XTC Drums and Wires, excellent guitar work by Dave Gregory!


----------



## haakono

My small collection of 90s Sony amps


----------



## naujokas

new purchase - *Macrom 42.10*, 1991 top Macrom amplifier.
Maybe someone knows where they were made?


----------



## rmenergy

naujokas said:


> new purchase - *Macrom 42.10*, 1991 top Macrom amplifier.
> Maybe someone knows where they were made?


Shop I worked at in the 90’s did one install with Macrom, a slick 8” 3-way with dome mids & soft dome tweeters. They looked a lot like Morel products.

If I remember correctly, Macrom was solid gear that was sourced from other manufacturers. Their headquarters bounced around Europe from, I believe, Germany to Ireland to Italy. I had heard they purchased some x-overs from Zapco but sourced amplifiers from a European brand. Don’t know who though. I will say that even though they didn’t build in house, they put out(or purchased) very nice equipment.

Sorry i couldn’t be of more help, maybe others will know more.


----------



## kiklop32

Actualy Macrom speakers are done by Morel.

So Morel build speakers, Macrom amps and they crossbrand them.


----------



## kiklop32

Just arrived


----------



## rmenergy

kiklop32 said:


> Actualy Macrom speakers are done by Morel.
> 
> So Morel build speakers, Macrom amps and they crossbrand them.


That would explain why they looked so similar 😉


----------



## rmenergy

kiklop32 said:


> Just arrived
> 
> 
> View attachment 335708
> 
> View attachment 335709
> 
> View attachment 335710
> 
> View attachment 335707


That’s a beast. Enjoy it


----------



## kiklop32

rmenergy said:


> That’s a beast. Enjoy it


Thanks


----------



## kiklop32

And today Renoir....

it was blind buy for 50USD. Need to find some info as I know nothing about SS amps


----------



## Blazemore

kiklop32 said:


> And today Renoir....
> 
> it was blind buy for 50USD. Need to find some info as I know nothing about SS amps
> 
> 
> View attachment 335767
> 
> View attachment 335766
> 
> View attachment 335765
> 
> View attachment 335764
> 
> View attachment 335763


That was a steal for $50. Great amps and the Renoir (two channel of the Picasso) is geared more to SQ. Board appears to be untouched. If you need the manual, wiring diagram etc. Soundstream Registry


----------



## kiklop32

Blazemore said:


> That was a steal for $50. Great amps and the Renoir (two channel of the Picasso) is geared more to SQ. Board appears to be untouched. If you need the manual, wiring diagram etc. Soundstream Registry


Thanks. Yeah PCB is fine, looks like no repairs or just good ones were made. I just dont like those 16V caps...
The problem is that I do not have enough cars


----------



## naujokas

new purchase again - *Soundstream REFERENCE 300SX, *in good condition
we start assembling the kit for installation in the car (need another *REFERENCE 200S* to replace the ones now installed soundstream p series)


----------



## naujokas

new purchase - *Philips DAP 6040. *
it is an *Alpine 3555* clone with a german design


----------



## naujokas

I also got a *Philips DAP300 *(with Philips DAP6040), which is very worn but fully functional 
*Philips DAP300* it is an *Alpine 3542* clone with a german design


----------



## kiklop32

I need to stop this


----------



## kiklop32

Another Sony XES M1 today, need some deep cleaning and recap but it works fine and it was for 10 dollars


----------



## TimmyD's Nuts

kiklop32 said:


> And today Renoir....
> 
> it was blind buy for 50USD. Need to find some info as I know nothing about SS amps
> 
> 
> View attachment 335767
> 
> View attachment 335766
> 
> View attachment 335765
> 
> View attachment 335764
> 
> View attachment 335763


That is an absolute steal for 50, excellent job!


----------



## Theslaking

kiklop32 said:


> Another Sony XES M1 today, need some deep cleaning and recap but it works fine and it was for 10 dollars


I'll buy it for $20. Double your money! 😁


----------



## kiklop32

Theslaking said:


> I'll buy it for $20. Double your money! 😁


What a deal 

I have three M1 and only two M3. I have just build M3s into my car but I need third one to have front stage completely driven with M3s but it is not easy to find the last one....


----------



## Theslaking

I spent many years trying to find my Sound Monitor (Eclipse) amps so I understand. 

I spent so long that by the time I got all the amps I needed I no longer wanted to use the Sound Monitor HU anymore.


----------



## nyquistrate

Theslaking said:


> I spent many years trying to find my Sound Monitor (Eclipse) amps so I understand.
> 
> I spent so long that by the time I got all the amps I needed I no longer wanted to use the Sound Monitor HU anymore.


I remember seeing those in your build and wondered what was special about them? I simply didn't remember the brand.


----------



## chuyler1

Late night scrolling through Facebook marketplace and I spied this gem in a post. Drove 3 hrs round trip to pick it up along with the rest of the system it was running. It has rekindled my interest and I have two vehicles that need some audio upgrades, this is likely going into an ‘86 MR2 that already has a bluetooth Alpine head unit. It would be cool to keep this combo alive but I’ll put the head unit into storage and find a way to mount the processor.


----------



## Theslaking

nyquistrate said:


> I remember seeing those in your build and wondered what was special about them? I simply didn't remember the brand.


Obviously Sound Monitor was the tippy top but what made these amps cool was the separate input and outputs. The power supply was in a different casing connected by XLR cables. 




chuyler1 said:


> It would be cool to keep this combo alive


You can. There's Alpine specific Bluetooth adapter's.


----------



## chuyler1

Theslaking said:


> You can. There's Alpine specific Bluetooth adapter's.


Ahh indeed you are right. I didn't think about using AiNet. Well the unit that is in there now is a Alpine UTE-73BT which gives me 24-bit DAC and 3 band PEQ. I can customize its colors to match. Do I really need the G320? Probably not, but It could provide time alignment and it looks cool! The downside is that there's no crossover on either the CDA-7940 or G320. With modern amps that's not an issue, but I'd like to run a PPI A404 and Ax400 I picked up recently. I think I have an old Lanzar crossover box somewhere in the basement I could add to the signal path.


----------



## Theslaking

Yeah the g320 is cool. I would definitely use it in a retro build.


----------



## Theslaking

Really you could add a dayton dsp for cheap if you wanted more control.


----------



## kiklop32

Some Zed


----------



## carlthess40

I have a few of the 2x4 and 4x8 Dayton dsp units and maybe some Rockford ones as well. Message me if you would like to ask about any of these dsp’s


----------



## Forddenial

Probably not as retro as some of ya'll's but the amp on the right is a pioneer gm-1000 (left is a gm5400). Only one i've seen without the rattail input line bundle. 
This is the setup prior to replacing the kenwood sub with some mtx1501 powered twin kicker cvr 12's, bumping the gm5400 to mids and pushing 6 tweeters (2 actual and four 3" speakers with inline hpf's) with the gm1000. Ran like a beast through 4 different setups til a crackhead stole my subs and amp board


----------



## naujokas

I got a new gift  - *ALPINE CHA-S634*


----------



## rmenergy

Figured I’d post these up one last time before I trade them off:


----------



## The Dude

Pioneer mids, early 90s.


----------



## chuyler1

things are coming together for my AW11 MR2 install. Probably won’t use the passive crossovers but included them in the pic anyway.

playing with two options right now for the rest of the system: 200w x 2 for two 10” subs behind seats. Probably JL TW3. 200w x 2 for the MB quart mids, 50x4 for tweeters and dash mounted 4” midranges. Or, if 200w is a bit much for mid bass I’ll drop them down to 50w so I can run a little rear fill.


----------



## The Dude

TS-W252C's from 1995.


----------



## bmarsh07

I think this was my LAST setup before I got outta the scene. Had it installed in my '77 450 SL. 

The 320's have been going for a PRETTY penny on eBay (upwards of $1k). I'm envious.



chuyler1 said:


> Late night scrolling through Facebook marketplace and I spied this gem in a post. Drove 3 hrs round trip to pick it up along with the rest of the system it was running. It has rekindled my interest and I have two vehicles that need some audio upgrades, this is likely going into an ‘86 MR2 that already has a bluetooth Alpine head unit. It would be cool to keep this combo alive but I’ll put the head unit into storage and find a way to mount the processor.
> 
> View attachment 339977
> 
> View attachment 339978


----------



## Jln213




----------



## SWRocket

Here is the PPI Art amp rack I'm working on. Undecided about what to use.
Plan 1 is the A1200 on subs, A600.2 on AF GB60s, A300.2 #1 on GB25s and A300.2 #2 on SEAS Tweeters


















Plan 2: A1200 on Subs, A600.2 on GB25s, A404 bridged to GB60s and A300.2 to SEAS Tweeters. The DSP would go replace one of the A300s on the rack, either left or right. (The A404 and A600.2 in this pic are just laid so they don't fall. They would be centered and mounted properly)

















Another option, but people would probably hate it, is to use the A1200 on the GB60s, the A600.2 on the GB25s, A300.3 on the SEAS Tweeters, and continue to use my Helix P1 (hidden somewhere) for subs.

[Edit] forgot one more option. Don't use the A1200 at all, put the A404 bridged on the GB60s, the A600.2 on the GB25s and the A300.2 on the SEAS Tweeters, and use the Helix P1 on the subs.

Would love to get advice on these options, or any others...


----------



## M_Mark28

Theslaking said:


> Obviously Sound Monitor was the tippy top but what made these amps cool was the separate input and outputs. The power supply was in a different casing connected by XLR cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can. There's Alpine specific Bluetooth adapter's.


I was going to ask you if the sound monitors had an aux input or option similar to ai net. One of the older SQ decks i havent got to try yet.


----------



## Theslaking

The Sound Monitor HU's have digital inputs and outputs.


----------



## chuyler1

SWRocket said:


> Here is the PPI Art amp rack I'm working on. Undecided about what to use.
> Would love to get advice on these options, or any others...


150w x 2 seems a bit much for a 2.5" midrange that has a max RMS rating of 100w so I think Plan 1 would be sufficient. You could honestly get by with just the A1200, A600, and A404 as the tweeters certainly don't need 75w each.


----------



## OzAudioGmc

SWRocket said:


> Another option, but people would probably hate it, is to use the A1200 on the GB60s, the A600.2 on the GB25s, A300.3 on the SEAS Tweeters, and continue to use my Helix P1 (hidden somewhere) for subs.


I am using a 1200.2 on midbass and a 600.2 on midrange and have no complaints!


----------



## SWRocket

chuyler1 said:


> 150w x 2 seems a bit much for a 2.5" midrange that has a max RMS rating of 100w so I think Plan 1 would be sufficient. You could honestly get by with just the A1200, A600, and A404 as the tweeters certainly don't need 75w each.


I agree and that was my initial plan, the only thing is that 50W/ch seems too little for the GB25s... I'm running them on the P6 right now at 120W/ch and by the time tuning is done I'm much lower than that even.


----------



## The Dude

USD Audio mids, made by Dynaudio looks like.


----------



## The Dude

2002.


----------



## rmenergy

The Dude said:


> USD Audio mids, made by Dynaudio looks like.
> View attachment 348976
> 
> View attachment 348975
> 
> View attachment 348977
> 
> View attachment 348974


DYNAUDIO_17W75.pdf (diy-loudspeakers.com)

Here's the 4ohm version but I couldn't get the link to open with my work computers security settings:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct..._17W75v2.pdf&usg=AOvVaw13Phogv3mjvKPX81MyJbGu


----------



## JimProfit

Some of my favorites from my collection…1987-1993 models.


----------



## bmarsh07

JimProfit said:


> Some of my favorites from my collection…1987-1993 models.


That 3342 😍 I love the old Alpine EQs. Lemme know when you put that one on eBay...


----------



## M_Mark28

I’m a sucker for copper chassis sq decks. Drz9255, DCT-100, DCT-R1 limited.
The drz was a recent purchase and isn’t powering up, pretty disappointed. CD cycled once and that was it. Not sure if it’s the dc to dc converter or the deck itself. The dct-100 was overhauled and led was changed to blue, really sweet.


----------



## naujokas

M_Mark28 said:


> I’m a sucker for copper chassis sq decks. Drz9255, DCT-100, DCT-R1 limited.
> The drz was a recent purchase and isn’t powering up, pretty disappointed. CD cycled once and that was it. Not sure if it’s the dc to dc converter or the deck itself. The dct-100 was overhauled and led was changed to blue, really sweet.


i have https://www.skelbiu.lt/skelbimai/dc-dc-cvonverter-12v-to-15v-clarion-51066789.html


----------



## naujokas

new purchase for 40 😀euros - *Clarion APA4400G*, 
the top is scratched, the inside is like new, fully functional, only the fan works loudly










Clarion APA4400G test1


----------



## chuyler1

Anyone know what year these are from? The graphics are so ‘90s but I’m guessing early ‘00s.


----------



## SHAGGS

Those came out in the mid to late 90's. I remember them at Circuit City circa '98ish.


----------



## chuyler1

Yeah, I would have skipped right past them in 98 and bought JL Audio instead. Although with a power rating of 140 watts they might have been an upgrade from the 12W0 of that era which was only rated for 125 watts. I ended up with a trio of 10W0s and sent them 300 watts.


----------



## SHAGGS

In '97 I had a pair of 12W1's running off a crappy Jensen amp, then a 15W6 powered by an Excelon 401M, in '00.  
Always wanted one of JL's fiberglass "trio" plates. (either the inline, or the triangle)


----------



## rmenergy

chuyler1 said:


> Yeah, I would have skipped right past them in 98 and bought JL Audio instead. Although with a power rating of 140 watts they might have been an upgrade from the 12W0 of that era which was only rated for 125 watts. I ended up with a trio of 10W0s and sent them 300 watts.


I recall a shop in Fresno that did a bunch of JBL, Orion & Pyle setups. Think it was called Stereo Art? Could be wrong on their name. They did some surprising setups with that stuff but I did the same passing them up for JL at one point. Actually started off with G&S, moved to JL & PPI, then SS in around ‘96.

the JL/PPI setup was 4 10W1’s with a 300w PPI amp on them. Think the 10W1’s were also rated at 125w a piece. Always preferred the original W1’s to just about every other line of JL. They weren’t too loud but sounded great. Think box was around 3cu’ sealed if memory serves.


----------



## chuyler1

Note left subwoofer, very bottom of the surround. Anyone have luck repairing foam? Quick search mentions using RTV and wax paper. Might give it a go unless someone has another suggestion.


----------



## Theslaking

I've put silicone on the inside of the surround of big xmax subs with excellent results.


----------



## audiobaun

A Pair of Old Goodies Ill prob post for Sale Soon. Tested back out and both work excellent, Been resurfaced


----------



## audiobaun

These are on Ebay Right now. Great amps Crossfire TEK 100.2


----------



## audiobaun

Audio Technix Strato 12


----------



## audiobaun

Alpine Duo=B 3552 and 3540. Both working great. Will let these go soon. Keeping my 3525s and 3523s ,3522sfor a small install for now


----------



## audiobaun

Altec Lansing ALC10 Works Great. On EBay ATM.


----------



## kiklop32

I have just measured Rodek 225i before selling if anyone interested


----------



## chuyler1




----------



## 4footlinearpower

rmenergy said:


> I recall a shop in Fresno that did a bunch of JBL, Orion & Pyle setups. Think it was called Stereo Art? Could be wrong on their name. They did some surprising setups with that stuff but I did the same passing them up for JL at one point. Actually started off with G&S, moved to JL & PPI, then SS in around ‘96.
> 
> the JL/PPI setup was 4 10W1’s with a 300w PPI amp on them. Think the 10W1’s were also rated at 125w a piece. Always preferred the original W1’s to just about every other line of JL. They weren’t too loud but sounded great. Think box was around 3cu’ sealed if memory serves.


Stereo Mart it was.


----------



## naujokas

Hi, I have 3 units of Ref300 and all will have different fuses. What kind of fuses should be from the factory?


----------



## Old Skewl

All I have ever seen is the clear 30 amp fuse with the number 30 printed on the end


----------



## naujokas

Old Skewl said:


> All I have ever seen is the clear 30 amp fuse with the number 30 printed on the end


Thanks


----------



## kiklop32

naujokas said:


> Hi, I have 3 units of Ref300 and all will have different fuses. What kind of fuses should be from the factory?


I have seen left and right ones in oldschool amps.


----------



## naujokas

Hello all connoisseurs of USA amplifiers 
I have one more question for you 
Offers me to my collection *Crossfire VR401* amp. 
Cheap. 
But I don't know anything about the manufacturer of this amp. Google gives some models very similar to PPI.
Can you tell me something about this manufacturer and model? Thank you


----------



## MobilePioneer




----------



## Genesis

naujokas said:


> Hello all connoisseurs of USA amplifiers
> I have one more question for you
> Offers me to my collection *Crossfire VR401* amp.
> Cheap.
> But I don't know anything about the manufacturer of this amp. Google gives some models very similar to PPI.
> Can you tell me something about this manufacturer and model? Thank you


Im shocked you dont know of them, however, perhaps cf wasnt big in your home country! Old crossfire was extremely solid stuff. Not super "high end", but competed favorably with the likes of rf, mtx, orion, etc. I would snatch it up quickly!


----------



## Genesis

Hello all
I have a ton of older (dunno if "old school", as that definition seems to change by the minute) but figired id start by posting these, as they are probably the "rarest" of what i have. These are some of the original prototypes of the kicker "sx" lines (with build in digital controls). These were kickers test mules. My buddy has one more im trying to get from him. But im happy to have even these. I may use them some day, but due to the rarity, im happy to just have them for display for now!


----------



## Genesis

Perhaps my all time favorite amplifiers. I own (and have owned many more) "higher end" amps, but these have always been my personal favorite amps, both aesthetic and performance. I made the damn fool mistake of selling these to a guy on ebay, who tried to run a scam on me. When i refused to buy into, 
he shipped them back with no padding, and they were damaged a bit. They are currently in line to have a cosmetic "restore" (more of a touch up) but mechanically, they still sound absolutely amazing.


----------



## Notloudenuf

I see a Gen 2 (maybe?) HCCA in the background. We need pics of that!!


----------



## Genesis

Genesis said:


> Perhaps my all time favorite amplifiers. I own (and have owned many more) "higher end" amps, but these have always been my personal favorite amps, both aesthetic and performance. I made the damn fool mistake of selling these to a guy on ebay, who tried to run a scam on me. When i refused to buy into,
> he shipped them back with no padding, and they were damaged a bit. They are currently in line to have a cosmetic "restore" (more of a touch up) but mechanically, they still sound absolutely amazing.
> View attachment 354034
> 
> View attachment 354033
> 
> View attachment 354035
> 
> View attachment 354032


To add to this, just bought another 7401 on ebay (blown, but good cosmetic) best case ill fix it, worse.. its a good sourse of parts for my others


----------



## Genesis

Notloudenuf said:


> I see a Gen 2 (maybe?) HCCA in the background. We need pics of that!!


I have 2 orions, neither are the desirable ones, but i really like em!


----------



## Genesis

Im not a HUGE rf fan, but in my travels i have managed to grab a few. (Please note, i rescue most of my vintage stuff from pawn shops, hence the seemingly random collection. If i see old high quality.. its mine!


----------



## dsuperminime

This is some of my old school toys


----------



## dsuperminime

My first H/K Amp


----------



## dsuperminime

My second H/K Amp


----------



## Machine7




----------



## nyquistrate

chuyler1 said:


> View attachment 346351
> 
> 
> things are coming together for my AW11 MR2 install. Probably won’t use the passive crossovers but included them in the pic anyway.
> 
> playing with two options right now for the rest of the system: 200w x 2 for two 10” subs behind seats. Probably JL TW3. 200w x 2 for the MB quart mids, 50x4 for tweeters and dash mounted 4” midranges. Or, if 200w is a bit much for mid bass I’ll drop them down to 50w so I can run a little rear fill.


Those amps are beautiful and I admire them every time I see the art series. Always classy.


----------



## naujokas

Genesis said:


> Im not a HUGE rf fan, but in my travels i have managed to grab a few. (Please note, i rescue most of my vintage stuff from pawn shops, hence the seemingly random collection. If i see old high quality.. its mine!
> View attachment 354109


Hello, is this RF series good? because I accidentally bought RF 400.4 for cheap, without side trims, but with factory seals.


----------



## Genesis

naujokas said:


> Hello, is this RF series good? because I accidentally bought RF 400.4 for cheap, without side trims, but with factory seals.


Yes, they are good. That is the "punch" line, vs the "power" line, so its not quite as beefy as the power, but its still very nice. Depending on the price paid, it was probably a good buy. I THINK (and apologies if im wrong) that model would have gold endbells


----------



## naujokas

Genesis said:


> Yes, they are good. That is the "punch" line, vs the "power" line, so its not quite as beefy as the power, but its still very nice. Depending on the price paid, it was probably a good buy. I THINK (and apologies if im wrong) that model would have gold endbells


Hi, I paid $60


----------



## M_Mark28

Been on the hunt to find a black level meter to pair with this guy. Scored a new in box 😁


----------



## kiklop32

M_Mark28 said:


> Been on the hunt to find a black level meter to pair with this guy. Scored a new in box 😁


Very nice


----------



## chuyler1

naujokas said:


> Hi, I paid $60


Assuming it works, that's a good price, you can certainly sell it for what you paid if you keep it in good condition. These amps put out good rated power. Their only downside is the card-style crossover instead of a continuously variable knob. If you had the end caps, it's probably worth more like $150 to a collector.


----------



## Genesis

naujokas said:


> Hi, I paid $60


Thats a great price! Enjoy it and use it in good health!!


----------



## Genesis

I know massive isnt a real well respected brand, but ive got this old one that i absolutely love, and cant find much info about it. Massive was kind enough to send me the specs of it, im unsure if it does rared power, but it sounded very, very nice on an old set of crystal woofers!









Also have this 5 channel, that frankly, didnt impress me.


----------



## MobilePioneer

Not car audio - I know… but I wouldn’t pass one up😜


----------



## Genesis




----------



## Theslaking

MobilePioneer said:


> Not car audio - I know… but I wouldn’t pass one up😜


That's a time machine, correct?


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd

I have a bunch of dead old Arc Audio amps, but I have this circa 2003ish. Very rare Onyx LSM v2 10". This is the prototype that was in the owner of Onyx Mobile Audio's competition/demo vehicle. I had pre-ordered a 12" LSMv2 before he went bust. So instead of getting my money back, I got this instead. Please excuse the poor box design, it had to be weird design to fit in the space.


----------



## Theslaking

That's frickin sweet. I'm still a TC Sounds fanboy.


----------



## Genesis

Theslaking said:


> That's frickin sweet. I'm still a TC Sounds fanboy.


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd

Genesis said:


> View attachment 354573


Did that sub get a stiffy or something? I've never seen that.


----------



## Genesis

BobTheBirdTurd said:


> Did that sub get a stiffy or something? I've never seen that.


I just hadnt cut the former down yet


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd

Genesis said:


> I just hadnt cut the former down yet


Ahh, one of your custom jobs. You make some nice looking subs.


----------



## Genesis

BobTheBirdTurd said:


> Ahh, one of your custom jobs. You make some nice looking subs.


Thanks. Its a 3hp "volcano" motor, with a very similar to stock coil, it sounds very nice in my ht. I have several oem tc woofers as well


----------



## The Dude

Crystal Comp 15


----------



## Genesis

Well, not in my possession just yet, but paid and in transit. Super excited to add this beast to my collection. Im a d7 fan for life. Ill take em over my macs, audison, etc.. just something about the d7 line that does it for me!


----------



## The Dude

What a beautiful piece of gear! 😍


----------



## The Dude

Were those related to the Esoteric Audio amps?


----------



## Genesis

If anyone is interested in these, i posted a link in hot deals. NOT MINE, DO NOT KNOW THE SELLER.


----------



## Genesis

The Dude said:


> Were those related to the Esoteric Audio amps?


Yes. Esoteric sold the design to diamond, who then slapped a few different cosmetics on it and sold it (ive HEARD they beefed up the power supply as well, but no proof). Fun fact, if you pull the serial number plate off the amp, youll see its there to cover up the esoteric "e" logo. The boards still have the e logo on them as well.


----------



## The Dude

Thanks for the info, appreciate it.😊


----------



## Genesis




----------



## Bushwacker

Genesis said:


> View attachment 356690
> View attachment 356691
> View attachment 356693
> 
> View attachment 356692


OMG you have a gem!!! If ups would have lost or damaged that I would cry for you. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Genesis

Bushwacker said:


> OMG you have a gem!!! If ups would have lost or damaged that I would cry for you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thank you. That's why i was upset. I paid 500 for it, which i couldn't replace it for.


----------



## Tommygun41x

I’ve got 2 early 2000 era American Bass SQ12’s made in USA


----------



## Sounds_Insane

Well the equipment isn't that "old school", but the install is older than this thread, so.
This was done in 2006, after a decade or so since I had put any equipment in my cars, my brother gave me some Kicker stuff. This was in my 2005 Scion xB, probably my favorite car I've ever owned, just another simple and clean install retaining the spare tire.


----------



## MobilePioneer

A decade apart. I have some more of my old school car audio to post up. Just need to set it up. Been working on the house sound lately.


----------



## MobilePioneer

anyone think pioneer will ever make something like this again?


----------



## Theslaking

MobilePioneer said:


> anyone think pioneer will ever make something like this again?


There's zero chance. Quite simply because it's a single din.
Besides that aftermarket HU's are dying anyway.


----------



## kiklop32

Theslaking said:


> There's zero chance. Quite simply because it's a single din.
> Besides that aftermarket HU's are dying anyway.


Yeah, no need for them anymore


----------



## rmenergy

kiklop32 said:


> Yeah, no need for them anymore


there’s a market, it’s just a smaller one. I don’t stream anything in my car/truck. It’s CD’s or am/fm radio for news/talk shows.

also won’t own a vehicle that integrates hvac controls into the radio or has an iPad type of dash. Will be driving older vehicles forever & replacing items as needed.


----------



## kiklop32

rmenergy said:


> there’s a market, it’s just a smaller one. I don’t stream anything in my car/truck. It’s CD’s or am/fm radio for news/talk shows.
> 
> also won’t own a vehicle that integrates hvac controls into the radio or has an iPad type of dash. Will be driving older vehicles forever & replacing items as needed.


I also do not do any streaming, used DSPs with optical, coax or BT are already cheap. HU is just for phone calls and radio. Who cares about radio SQ to invest money into HU.....


----------



## rmenergy

kiklop32 said:


> I also do not do any streaming, used DSPs with optical, coax or BT are already cheap. HU is just for phone calls and radio. Who cares about radio SQ to invest money into HU.....


CD playback can vary greatly from deck to deck.


----------



## 06S2k07Si

A couple of Xtant amplifiers here... 1001D and 2200I. Both very clean and as of 2 days ago still work flawlessly! Looking to list them for sale soon. Thanks for looking!


----------



## 06S2k07Si




----------



## 06S2k07Si

Clarion DPH9300 and DRX9375R


----------



## nyquistrate

I ran two 2200i’s and a 1001D back in the day


----------



## Gots_a_sol

Just got these today off my woman's dad who said he found them in a box of crap at a yard sale.

The woofers all show 4 ohms and move freely by hand. 3 of the tweeters show 8 ohms and the last one appears dead.


----------



## Genesis

MobilePioneer said:


> anyone think pioneer will ever make something like this again?
> 
> 
> View attachment 357409
> 
> View attachment 357408
> 
> View attachment 357410
> 
> View attachment 357411


Lmao no. I had several of those, they were all junk, so id hope they dont. Between the oled screen getting lines in it, and the motorized face dying a loud painful death i can only hope they go on to make much better performing units. Which is a shame as the next unit "down" from that (860mp) was a gorgous unit.


----------



## 06S2k07Si

nyquistrate said:


> I ran two 2200i’s and a 1001D back in the day


That 2200i sure sounds great!


----------



## Notloudenuf

Gots_a_sol said:


> Just got these today off my woman's dad who said he found them in a box of crap at a yard sale.
> 
> The woofers all show 4 ohms and move freely by hand. 3 of the tweeters show 8 ohms and the last one appears dead.


Diamond Audio M5. I am running the 6.5 version of these currently. Mine are from 2001. These sound great and so far have lasted for 20 years and through 5 cars.


----------



## naujokas

eBay Kleinanzeigen | Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.


eBay Kleinanzeigen: Kleinanzeigen - Jetzt finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de




Sale of old stock from warehouse, ads not mine


----------



## saltyone

Any one have the specs on this Pioneer? 😂


----------



## Stycker

saltyone said:


> Any one have the specs on this Pioneer? 😂
> 
> View attachment 358522


It is playing one of my favorite bands.


----------



## Old Skewl

Always loved those foot gas pedals! Ha Ha!


----------



## AudioBob

Does the volume go up to eleven?


----------



## naujokas

I bought it, tried it on and sold it 😀


----------



## sirvent_95

Just picked up some Soundstream goodies in near-mint condition. Rubicon Picasso, 10.2. BLT-4, and Balanced X.O. When I got there the seller also sold me (3) SPL 170s that just need a little fresh glue on the dust caps.

Now I’m just looking for a Renoir.


----------



## Old Skewl

Very Nice!


----------



## naujokas

sirvent_95 said:


> Just picked up some Soundstream goodies in near-mint condition. Rubicon Picasso, 10.2. BLT-4, and Balanced X.O. When I got there the seller also sold me (3) SPL 170s that just need a little fresh glue on the dust caps.
> 
> Now I’m just looking for a Renoir.
> 
> View attachment 359681
> 
> View attachment 359682


i have 8 blue soundstreams but haven't seen any nickel plated ones for sale


----------



## sirvent_95

naujokas said:


> i have 8 blue soundstreams but haven't seen any nickel plated ones for sale


I was lucky to find these within driving distance of me on Facebook Marketplace.


----------



## mfenske

@sirvent_95 I WANT THOSE SPL 170s!!!!


----------



## sirvent_95

mfenske said:


> @sirvent_95 I WANT THOSE SPL 170s!!!!


Me too. Haha. I’m proud to preserve them over here. They’re safe.


----------



## Kapp1

MobilePioneer said:


> A decade apart. I have some more of my old school car audio to post up. Just need to set it up. Been working on the house sound lately.
> 
> View attachment 357404


Nice A70, I have a A80 that just stopped powering on


----------



## SiW80

It’s a bit bigger than I thought….


----------



## SiW80

Fresh back from the Amp Doctor


----------



## SiW80

Some others from my collection.


----------



## Old Skewl

🤤
Planning an install for those beauties?


----------



## nyquistrate

Old Skewl said:


> 🤤
> Planning an install for those beauties?


Didn't you read? He's just a collector. LOL, J/K.



SiW80 said:


> Some others from my collection.


----------



## Old Skewl

nyquistrate said:


> Didn't you read? He's just a collector. LOL, J/K.


Ahhhh! Why put all that money in them to collect them. They are made to be listened to. Ha Ha!


----------



## Forddenial

naujokas said:


> i have 8 blue soundstreams but haven't seen any nickel plated ones for sale


I saw a couple on ebay when i was doing a value check on my rubicon 102. I'll see if i can find them again


----------



## SiW80

Only in my loft 😞

I used to compete using Genesis but no time now. 

In my other cupboards I have a shelf full of Helix and other stuff. I blame eBay!


----------



## Old Skewl

I get it. I sent a bunch of Soundstream Reference Amps off the Jeremy Loftis to be class A biased and refurbed. More than I can fit in my truck. I am trying to install 4 of them, but it’s a slow process. Not enough spare time. Also have a few Precision Power M/AM amps I picked up off here and eBay and had them recapped. They are just sitting in boxes. Lol!


----------

